#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-25
<Kamion> oh, btw, Kubuntu Hoary DVDs published some time ago
<Kamion> (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/release/)
<Kamion> just torrents, as previously mentioned
<cartel_> guys has anyone run into kwallet shattering dcop stack
<cartel_> my kde is so fubar now
<cartel_> i dont know how to fix it
<cartel_> ok interesting, a development
<cartel_> killall -9 kded and restart kded unfucked the environment
<allee> cartel_: logout/in  still have the problem?  --> check ~/.xsession-error ask on #kubuntu if you can't interpret it ;)
<CygnusX1> Hello.  I am trying to install kubuntu 5.04 on an Asus A7N8X-DEL (nforce2/sil3112SATA).  My iso checksum is good, CD file checksum is good.  Install fails trying to mount CD-ROM for packages. In debug I see: Missing module 'ide-mod' ide-probe-mod ide-detect and ide-floppy.
<CygnusX1> I have used three different optical drives.
<CygnusX1> I just manually mounted the CD from within installer and the check cdrom integ option is running well.  However, install will not go forward like this.
<CygnusX1> Oh...there we go.  I forgot to read the part in the manual that said to break out into a virtual terminal, mount the CD-ROM, Check integrity, THEN the install works.  Thank you guys anyway!
<froud> question for Kubuntu User Manual. What is the recomended Spec on PC to run Kubuntu (Processor, RAM, DiskSpace etc)
<amu>     *  Pentium II+, 266 MHz oder hher, oder jeder AMD64- bzw. Intel EM64T-Prozessor
<amu>     * 1  2 physikalische CPUs
<amu>     * Mindestens 128 MB (256 MB empfohlen, 64 GB maximal) physikalisches RAM
<amu>     * 800 MB freier Festplattenplatz
<amu>     * 8 TB maximaler Festplattenplatz
<amu>     * 800 x 600 oder hhere Bildschirmauflsung; 1024 x 768 oder hher empfohlen
<amu> s/EM64T/PowerPC
<froud-work> amu: thanks. good thing i can sepak some german :-)
<Riddell> allee: do you know where kapture is in CVS?
<allee> Riddell: kdenonbeta/kdedebian/kapture  I'm not sure if it's currently alpha or beta
<allee> Riddell: ask mornfall on #kalyxo  he's the developer.   Have not seen a commit since quite some time.
<allee> Riddell: some month ago it was impressing but not mature enough for general usage
<Riddell> allee: richt, thanks
<dannya> Riddell: you should do a dot story about the award that mattias ettrich has won...
<Riddell> dannya: feel free to submit one
<dannya> hehe
<Riddell> or get Martin Konold to do it, he was there
<dannya> well, I guess it would be a bit low on information...
<dannya> "mattias ettrich wins *bla* award - that is all"
<dannya> :)
<dannya> Riddell: did I hear something about kubuntu having KDE CVS snapshots sometime in the future?
<Riddell> also it was won jointly with a certain former KDE developer so that would need to be handled correctly
<dannya> hehe
<dannya> well, someone announced it on planet.gnome.org...
<Riddell> dannya: I'd like to do KDE CVS .debs, dunno if it'll happen
<dannya> well, it certainly would be great
<dannya> fortnightly would be enough...
<Riddell> kubuntu needs a source code repository
<dannya> yep
<Riddell> well, a repository, for debian/ directories and the website and things
<JRe> hello
* Riddell high fives JRe 
<JRe> :)
<JRe> thanks alls for your good works on kubuntu
<dannya> Riddell: where are the crystal action icons located in CVS?
<dannya> Riddell: where are the crystal action icons located in CVS?
<Riddell> dannya: kdelibs/pics/crystalsvg
* Riddell wonders how dannya managed to make a full icon theme without knowing that
<dannya> Riddell: I scraped by... :)
<JRe> :)
<dannya> Riddell: kdelibs/pics/crystalsvg/svgz-action-text_italic.svgz is incorrectly named, right?
<Riddell> dannya: certinaly is
<Riddell> hmm, Frank, hmm
<Riddell> dannya: feel free to fix it
<dannya> yay! I win! :)
<dannya> Riddell: ok
<dannya> Riddell: what do you think to changing some names in crystal/filesystems?
<dannya> Riddell: to standardise them...
<Riddell> dannya: names can't be changed
<dannya> Riddell: why is that?
<Riddell> dannya: because they're part of the API so need to be fixed until KDE 4
<dannya> Riddell: there is naming clashes...
<Riddell> dannya: how do you mean?
<dannya> Riddell: also, these particular icons are only referenced in the .theme file...
<dannya> Riddell: see filesys/zip and mimetypes/zip
<Riddell> hmm, nasty
<dannya> you see it?
<Riddell> yes, although I've never noticed it causing a problem
<dannya> I propose that, in filesys, all the 3 overlay images (link, lock and zip) are renamed *_overlay
<dannya> Riddell: I have :)
<dannya> Riddell: the filesys/zip icon is only referenced in the .theme file, right?
<Riddell> probably
<dannya> so, no impact to changing them, right?
<dannya> we cannot change the mimetypes naming, but, these ones can be...
<Riddell> dannya: hmm, I would check it with kwwii or tackat first
<dannya> yep
<dannya> kwwii has been away 19 hours...
<dannya> Riddell: what is happening with crystal in the future? is a totally new set being made?
<AMIGrAve> hi all
<AMIGrAve> what do you think if we communicate to all developpers of linux apps to use ~/.etc/ folder to write the configuration files instead of ~/  ? The goal would be that if the folder ~/.etc/ does exists it is used, if not ~/ is used. So let's say that in some years linux users will have a clean home folder ?? Am I utopist / ridiculous / funny  ?
<Kamion> ~/.etc/ just makes us gratuitously incompatible with the rest of Unix for no sufficiently good reason. lots of people share home directories between Linux and other Unix systems
<Kamion> if you want a clean home folder, don't look at dotfiles
<AMIGrAve> Kamion: if a user do not create the ~/.etc/ folder it is not used, so you would have the choice
<Kamion> so more complicated code in every application. yay.
<AMIGrAve> Kamion: and I hate hiding dot files. I don't like the idea of having files in folders. But having all these dot files in my home makes me crazy too
<Kamion> chill :)
<Kamion> and something that assumes nothing will ever automatically create ~/.etc/ is wishful thinking; some day some broken application would, and then suddenly your configuration files would go insane
<Kamion> or some application would *only* accept ~/.etc/ and you'd have no choice
<AMIGrAve> no, the goal it that progressively applications checks if the ~/.etc/ folder exists. The goal is not that application use only ~/.etc/ 
<AMIGrAve> for people who does not create the ~/.etc/ folder it won't change anything
<AMIGrAve> for people who create it, they will have a mix between config files in ~/ and in  ~/.etc/ until all applications support this feature, then when the time will come, they'll have all config in ~/.etc/
<Kamion> goals are nice, but you're assuming that a huge range of disparate programmers with no overriding authority will respect some goal you lay out
<Kamion> they won't
<Kamion> s/some goal/some policy/
<AMIGrAve> who won't ?
<AMIGrAve> sorry didn't read prevoious message
<Kamion> it just doesn't work
<Kamion> people suggest this about once a month, btw
<AMIGrAve> well if an effort is made at system level, any goal can be reached. If a standard function or watherver is defined for using config files, this function could be hooked for using another folder than the default one
<Kamion> in various places
<AMIGrAve> Kamion: oh ! so I'm not the only one to be annoyed by all these dot files in home ;-)
<Kamion> I'm afraid that's hopelessly wishful thinking, sorry. Since that function would not be portable to other Unix systems, you'll never get everyone to use it.
<Kamion> I'd probably go so far as to say you'd only get a very few people to use it (#ifdefs are annoying)
<amu> AMIGrAve: the better solution is kioskmode, i'm not happy atm how it's implemteted atm  
<AMIGrAve> Kamion: mhh yeah right
<uniq> anyone tried to dist-upgrade to breezy yet? 
<amu> yep
<uniq> any problems? 
<amu> yeah a missing g++ :) 
<uniq> well, won't the old one from hoary remain? :)
<uniq> i can make a new chroot for hoary.. if i need to compile anything :)
<amu> it will be 4.0
<uniq> I've figured.. started the dist-upgrade now.
<amu> some gnome apps are new, that's all, there was a big merge comming from universe.
<uniq> k.. the "import * from debian" is done? 
<amu> my sys already works, except some reported python probs
<amu> hmm probably, i run no universe except some addtion packages for video and sound support *duck* 
<uniq> ok.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-26
<JRe> hello
<JRe> is there anyone here involved in the kynaptic project ?
<amu> moin
<amu> JRe: you can ask mvo_ about it 
<JRe> oki thank you :)
<JRe> he is online right know ?
<JRe> how can i contact in an other way than irc ?
<JRe> re
<JRe> re re :9
<amu> JRe: michael.vogt@ubuntu.com 
<JRe> grazie
<JRe> sorry :) thanks
<amu> siete benvenuti
<JRe> :)
<elmo> novo's going down for a reboot
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-27
<Bromius> is this a place to ask about gnome-vfs and oo and stuff?
<Bromius> errr... no.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-28
<markc> would customizing the desktop on the livecd be as simple as saving a users ./kde/share to /etc/skel ?
<markc> well, time to try out another livecd coaster
<_admin> wow, it worked... I'm dialed in from a remastered livecd
<Riddell> _admin: cool, how did you remaster it?
<_admin> Riddell> oh, I've been testing apps on another screen... I didn't think anyone was alive :)
<_admin> Riddell> I started with some details from the Ubuntu wiki about customizing and after 2WEEKS!! I finally managed to get thi sfar
<_admin> Riddell>  without messing with d-i or udebs, so far
<_admin> actually, time to try another coaster and see if I can finally get rid of that stupid sudo stuff once and for all.. and to kill off dhcp altogether because it keeps taking my cable connection down... but for both of these I suspect I'll have to figure out how to rebuild those udebs, once I figure out which ones
<uniq> anyone using breezy? 
<uniq> usb storage-stuff is broken.
<crimsun> uniq: hmm?
<crimsun> uniq: do you mean "hotplugging a usb thumbdrive (or something similar) doesn't work?"
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> downgraded hotplug to hoary-version works.
<crimsun> for Breezy? ok, I'll look.
<crimsun> it's probably not loading sd_mod
<uniq> apparently the same problem exists in debian sid.
<crimsun> makes sense, Breezy's is a simple resync
<uniq> i know.
<crimsun> does loading sd_mod work around the issue?
<uniq> checking.. 
<uniq> yes, it does.
<uniq> for me.. anyway.
<crimsun> good. Will look in a bit.
<froud> what is standard install footprint of Kubuntu after first boot, in MB
<froud> what is standard install footprint after first boot without kde (servermode), in MB
<froud> under qemu kubuntu install footprint with kde is 1024 MB. Is this the expected size of  the footprint on fixed media?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-29
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<JRe> hello
<Riddell> hello JRe 
<jsgotangco> hi
<JRe> hi
<jubei> How can I make k3b burn audio CDs from mp3s?
<JRe> its devel list here go to #kubuntu it's a better place to ask such a question
<JRe> re
<froud> what is standard install footprint of Kubuntu after first boot, in MB
<froud> what is standard install footprint after first boot without kde (servermode), in MB
<froud> anyone please, if you know the answers send them to sean@inwords.co.za so I can add them to the Kubuntu Installation Guide. Thanks
<haggai> I have a fresh normal install I can look at
<froud> please, server or workstation?
<haggai> ws
<froud> ok great
<haggai> 2.3 gb
<haggai> i386 install
<froud> what!!!
<haggai> oh, maybe there's stuff in /var/cache
<froud> someting is wrong
<haggai> oh I read the wrong column
<haggai> :)
<froud> whew
<haggai> 1.35 gb
<haggai> does that sound better?
<froud> yes
<froud> thanks haggai 
<haggai> no probs
<froud> I wonder why the install gives the message 1024 MB
<froud> or was that GB
<froud> under qemu
<haggai> well that install is a few weeks old; I might have installed something for a test
<haggai> I'll double check on the machine with the dvd drive which also has a test install
<froud> Hmm yeah I have an virtual install that is pristine and a another on disk that has all sorts added
* haggai wakes it up and hugs etherwake :)
<froud> but now I have a conflict
<froud> according to amu 
<froud> min disk req is 800 MB
<haggai> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<haggai> /dev/hda8              5.0G   1.6G   3.2G  33% /
<froud> Hmm
<haggai> that was a dvd install that included a langpack
<froud> and the lang pack was 300MB?
<haggai> not sure
* haggai deinstalls it
<froud> cant be
<haggai> 10mb
<froud> yeah so it cant be 1.35
<froud> and I still must understand why amu gives spec min hd 800MB
<haggai> maybe for a server install?
<froud> yeah that is why I aske dthe second question
<froud> guessing I would say server should be +-500MB
<haggai> I could do a test server install
<froud> if you have time
<froud> otherwise dont worry
<froud> I will strip one og my boxes and try it
<haggai> the machine's sitting idle next to me so I can do it fairly easily
<froud> s/og/of
* haggai did lots of these in the run up to release :)
<froud> ok then
<froud> haggai: amu has said 8TB maximal
<haggai> tb?
<froud> TeraByte
<haggai> oh you really did mean that
<haggai> for what? disk parition size?
<froud> not given
<froud> I am leading up to that
<froud> my next question
<froud> :-)
<haggai> :)
<froud> any guess at the answer?
<haggai> disk size I guess
<froud> yes 8 tera
<froud> short dump
<froud>  <amu>  * Pentium II+, 266 MHz oder hher, oder jeder AMD64- bzw. Intel EM64T-Prozessor
<froud> [09:29]  <amu>  * 1  2 physikalische CPUs
<froud> [09:29]  <amu>  * Mindestens 128 MB (256 MB empfohlen, 64 GB maximal) physikalisches RAM
<froud> [09:29]  <amu>  * 800 MB freier Festplattenplatz
<froud> [09:29]  <amu>  * 8 TB maximaler Festplattenplatz
<froud> [09:29]  <amu>  * 800 x 600 oder hhere Bildschirmauflsung; 1024 x 768 oder hher empfohlen
<froud> [09:30]  <amu> s/EM64T/PowerPC
<haggai> yup max hard drive space
<froud> In german hope you can understand
<haggai> yup I speak german
<froud> yeah lucky me I can read it
<haggai> handy for a german wife ;)
<froud> :-)
<haggai> froud: it's just under 300 mb
<haggai> so maybe amu posted specs for kde without extra ubuntu stuff
<haggai> OOo etc
<froud> haggai:  So a person needs a min of 320MB free disk space ?
<froud> haggai: maybe, but OOo is installed default
<froud> dam that rose grows fast
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-30
<Riddell> http://www.osdir.com/Article5089.phtml Kubuntu app of the week
<JRe> hi
<Riddell> JRe: HI
<JRe> hi
<JRe> Bu the way i have done things to the package manager project
<JRe> tell me when you have time we'll talk about it
<Riddell> JRe: I have some time now
<Riddell> I may have some time next week during the conference
<Riddell> haggai: I keep getting admin e-mails for kubuntu-bugs but I've no idea what the password is and I never got an initial admin welcome e-mail
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'd like to know if someone could help me address k3b isue
<zyga> issue
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-24
<kmon> Good night everyone
<kmon> kwwii: nice to talk to you
<kmon> bye
<Lure> nite kmon
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong?
<Tonio_> Riddell: translation is over, but I have a problem with the "panel" module
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's almost unstranslatable...
<Tonio_> Riddell: and i was wondering why have those 3 modules been splitted from the "desktop" one ?
<Tonio_> not that "panel" cannot be translated, but honnestly, "panel" is VERY generic... so not very user friendly...
<Tonio_> raphink doesn't know how to handle this too
<Riddell> Tonio_: panel is kicker, the thing at the bottom of the screen
<Tonio_> Riddell: know that, but there is also animation on the cursor there in it
<Tonio_> I have to search the good word to describe it, but french vocabulary is a bit limited there :)
<Riddell> caused by clicking on a menu item in the k-menu on the panel
<Riddell> not the best of links but seems the best place for it still
<Tonio_> hum... raphink any idea on the word we can use ?
<raphink> not really :s
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that the "panel" french translation is more generic word in french than in english :)
<Tonio_> "panneau" is unusable there to me
<raphink> yes it's too generic 
<Tonio_> raphink: I think you follow me on that point :)=
<raphink> impossible to understand
<Tonio_> that can make sense in english, but in french...........
<Riddell> Tonio_: well how is Panel translated in KDE?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the modules are in desktop and appearance in kcontrol at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me search where we can find it
<Tonio_> it is "tableau de bord" I think
<Riddell> right click on Konqueror icon on the panel
<Riddell> bottom menu item is "Panel Menu"
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's it "tableau de bord"
<Riddell> there you go then :)
<Tonio_> can make sense, at least better than "panneau"
<Tonio_> that's not perfect, but it can do the job...
<Tonio_> Riddell: just emailing you the french po file
<Tonio_> 2 hours spent on that little word.......
* Tonio_ hates french sometimes :)
* freeflying too many have told me that french is the most beautiful language     :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: I wouldn't say beautifull, but one of the most precise and detailled language, yes
<Tonio_> for one english word, you can use 5 to 10 in french, depending the context, the strengh etc.......
<Tonio_> so sometime, translating a word is really hard, cause you have many possibilities, and none of them perfectly fits....
<Tonio_> concerning the "beauty", I prefer italian :)
<freeflying> Tonio_:  it's also diffculty fo me 
<Tonio_> freeflying: can you imagin we have about 50 translations to "fuck" for example :)
<Tonio_> we have so many insults and bad words in french hehe :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: we can speak "fuck" in chinese with about 100 words
<Tonio_> freeflying: wow !!!!!!!!!
* Tonio_ is jalous :)
<Tonio_> haha
<Riddell> Tonio_: translation committed
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: we have 30 province , each's speaking is quite differnt from others 
<Tonio_> freeflying: isn't "mandarin" the most spoken ?
<Tonio_> don't know if the english is chinese translation the same word
<Lure> freeflying: that is nothing - we (Slovenia) are 2 mio people and 45 different langauge dialects ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: that's impressive
<Tonio_> Lure: hurg !
<freeflying>  Lure seems we have more tha you
<Lure> freeflying: ppl for sure ;-)
<Tonio_> there are several dialects in french too, but not that much
<Riddell> Lure: how many alphabets?
<Tonio_> I would say 5 or 6, not more
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't forget the Breton speakers
<Riddell> freeflying: do all the dialects have different characters for them?
<Tonio_> Riddell: Breton, Basque, Corse, Provencal
<Tonio_> I think that's all :)
<Tonio_> raphink: another one I miss ?
<freeflying> Riddell: some have their own , some haven't now 
<Lure> Riddell: good thing is that official language is kind of enforced...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but those are not dialects, they are complete languages
<Tonio_> not a word comming from french
<Riddell> I bet they must have a few words from french (or even english)
<Riddell> that's the funny thing about Gaelic, you get english words in the middle of a sentence
<Tonio_> Riddell: new words like informatics, yes :)
<Tonio_> cause they are "dead" languages
<Riddell> because they just use english words for stuff like "computer"
<freeflying> as for dialects , there may be hundreds in china
<Lure> Riddell: probably - same here - lots of Italian, German, Hungian and Croatioan influence
<Tonio_> but concerning the base, those languages are not french derivatives
<Tonio_> raphink: come on, that discussion is for you ;)
<Tonio_> raphink speaks about 10 languages for info :)
<Tonio_> he is quite impressive
<Lure> raphink: nice!
<Riddell> ok everyone, jesse wants the top 10 bugs fixed during this release
<crimsun> where are the top 10 listed?
<Lure> Riddell: finish kdeprint and we have one for all 10 places ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: i'm okay to help as much as my poor coding skills allows me ;)
<Riddell> crimsun: it isn't we need to make it
<Lure> Tonio_: he is looking for already fixed one
<Tonio_> Lure: who ? I don't understand :)
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> okay
<Lure> Tonio_: he would like to announce top 10 bugs fixed in Beta
<Tonio_> jjesse want the list of big bugs that have been resolved :)
<Tonio_> okay, that wasn't clear to me
<Tonio_> in the time between flight6 and beta ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I would say kaffeine dealing with kio protocols correctly
<Tonio_> that's a big trick, since lots of people were complaining on that point
<Lure> Tonio_: for sure in top-10
* Lure hopes we can get it for other apps too
<Tonio_> Lure: shouldn't be that hard in fact, as long it is not gtk apps ;)
<Lure> I think adept crashes were also on top of complaints in previous flights
<Lure> and Display applet not starting
<Riddell> freeflying: this control space shortcut in skim really gets in the way for us emacs users :)
<Tonio_> Lure: k3bsetup now working
<Lure> Riddell: switch to vim ;-)
<freeflying> Riddell: you can alternate it to Shit space 
<Lure> Riddell: there is also Ctrl-Shift-Space for Kerry
<raphink> what's happening?
<Tonio_> in fact there hasn't been that much bugfixing in beta, but more polishing....
<Tonio_> raphink: jjesse wants the top10 bugs fixed in beta
<Riddell> Tonio_: I do feel bad about that, blame espresso mostly
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not a problem :) we will bugfix after beta :)
<raphink> we surely have to focus on bugs now
<Tonio_> Riddell: the target isn't beta, but final release in june
<raphink> we still have 2 months to bugfix
<Riddell> I still have lots of espresso stuff to be done
<raphink> Riddell: dev of debug?
<Riddell> but hopefully not all my time
<Tonio_> I wish I could bugfix more, but I'm limited on that point
<Lure> raphink: less than 1.5 month
<freeflying> 626 assigned to kubuntu team
<raphink> Lure: hmm right
<Riddell> raphink: fixing qt parted, and the map widget being the big ones
<raphink> Lure: goes fast
<Tonio_> I feel more comfortable in defining kde settings :)
<raphink> Tonio_: and you do great at that :)
<Tonio_> raphink: at least I'm trying :)
<raphink> sure
<Lure> Tonio_: lots of bugs to triage...
<raphink> you got to be a specialist in KDE settings ;)
<Lure> not just fix
<Tonio_> Lure: that's true
<raphink> Lure: triaging is already a good way in
<raphink> many bugs just have to be triaged
<raphink> since they are duplicate/already fixed/to be rejected
<Tonio_> Lure: for the top10 : gtk_qt_engines now replaces gnomes icons by kde ones
<Tonio_> was done about flight5 I think
<Lure> Tonio_: true - this is why GNOME people complain now ;-)
<Tonio_> flight4 maybe....
<Tonio_> Lure: why do they ? that's a nice feature, really :)
<Riddell> I think gnome people complain because startkde creates a .gtk-2 that changes their theme to gtk-qt engine
<raphink> huhu
<Lure> some use gnome and kde login and it makes their gnome session ugly
<raphink> they don't have to install kde then :p
<Riddell> Tonio_: we need to look at a way to stop that happening if someone has already run gnome
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: that doesn't happen
<Tonio_> Riddell: the .gtk-2 is created "when it doesn't exist" only
<Tonio_> that means if you already have gnome and then install kde, no pb
<Riddell> Tonio_: I suspect gnome doesn't create that file by default
<Tonio_> if you install gnome after kde is already installed, tou will have the issue
<Lure> Riddell: exactly
<Riddell> Tonio_: at least I've had more than one person saying that running KDE once means gtk-qt takes over their system
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum... makes sense yes
<Riddell> but there must be some other file gnome makes that we can test for
<raphink> there surely is a ~/.* created by gnome by default somewhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will have a loo at that this week
<Lure> bug 36256
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36256 in gtk-qt-engine gtk2-engines-gtk-qt "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt causes GNOME-panel to crash upon startup and causes Gnome to look ugly" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36256
* Tonio_ is writing this to his todo list
<Riddell> I've never been able to recreate that crash
<raphink> how about .gnome and .gnome2 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't think this file is the problem
<Tonio_> I better think the qt bindings are the issue no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: see last post - removing this file helps
<Tonio_> I mean, this file only defines a theme, nothing more
<Tonio_> Lure: hum.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: qt bindings?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad translation, forget this :)
<Tonio_> the problem is how can we make sure gtk_qt_engines applies only when the desktop in use is kde ?
<Tonio_> except modifying the code deeply, I don't figure out how can that be configured......
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't think we can, but there must be a way to stop our .gtk2 file being created if the person has already run gnome
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's possible via startkde
<Lure> Riddell: but then people will not switch to KDE if they still see gtk aps ugly (Firefox)....
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can check if a package like ubuntu-desktop is installed for example
<Tonio_> if the package is installed, then launching kde will not recreate that file
<Tonio_> if it is not, then the user doesn't have gnome, and the file is created
<Tonio_> that makes sense
<Tonio_> Riddell: will code that tomorrow and send you a patch for startkde
<Lure> when is this file read - just on login? Can we create it on login and remove immediately after? (dirty hack, I know)
<Riddell> Lure: yuck
<Lure> if we leave it until logout it may be too late
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that this file is also created by gnome when you configure your appearance settings
<Tonio_> then launching kde would kill your gnome parameters when logging out
<Riddell> Tonio_: then there's also xubuntu and edubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> Tonio_: but we could just check for if gnome-session exists maybe
<Tonio_> Riddell: which package to look at ? ubuntu-desktop or gnome ?
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure really - people complain that GNOME tools do not change it
<Tonio_> probably gnome is better no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Lure> Tonio_: why do you not check ~/.gnome2 existance
<Tonio_> Riddell: gnome-session ? isn't that file potentially existing even if gnome has been removed ?
<Lure> maybe you have users that did not login yet in gnome
<Tonio_> I think package installation looking is the cleanest way, just my personnal opinion
<kwwii> night all
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't use dpkg, too slow
<Riddell> check if gnome-sessions-thing exists
<Tonio_> Riddell: whereis gnome-desktop
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> hmm, but then we take over xubuntu too
<Lure> or gdm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: whereis xfce, could do the job
<Tonio_> fast and easy to use
* Lure needs sleep too... nite all!
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning xubuntu, I can "whereis startxfce4"
<Tonio_> would work
<Riddell> night Lure 
<Riddell> Tonio_: or just check the existance of /usr/bin/startxfce4 and /usr/bin/gnome-session-thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: better yes ;)
<Tonio_> if one of those exist, do not copy the gtk_qt file
<Tonio_> Riddell: you will have the patch tomorrow
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> ok, bed
<Tonio_> nite Riddell
<Riddell> bon nuit
<Tonio_> ;)
<_superstoned> WHY does ubuntu-desktop depend on a braille reader for the commandline?!?!? 
<_superstoned> that sucks...
<OdyX> In the same theme: why does adept depends on libgtk2.0 (indirectly) ?
<OdyX> s/adept/kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> _superstoned: for accessibility, is it a problem?
<Riddell> OdyX: scim brings it in, I plan to change it after beta
<OdyX> Riddell: OK...
<Lathiat> oh noes kde depends on gtk, the world is on fire :)
<mornfall> oooh, libgtk2.0 on my system, SACRILEGE
<OdyX> mornfall: :D
<OdyX> mornfall: try to remove it....
<_superstoned> riddell: its not a problem, but i don't understand why ubuntu-desktop depends on it. and further, it gets started. i also wonder if kubuntu-desktop should depend on it, too (ubuntu does, and after all it has nothing to do with a graphical desktop anyway)
<mornfall> OdyX: nah, i need my freeciv-client
<OdyX> mornfall: OK :D
<mornfall> OdyX: (that's about why i need gtk, no other apps)
<OdyX> mornfall: and I need my thoggen :D
<mornfall> ah, well, mplayer
<OdyX> mplayer .... well.. kaffeine roxxes sufficiently, huh ?
<mornfall> kaffeine? oh my no
<OdyX> mornfall: what's the matter ?
<_superstoned> btw tried gnome for some time. looks lovely (said that, yes) but is much slower in redraw, faster in startup (slightly), slower in app startup, looks better (did i say that?), has a much cleaner interface for some config things, has some config things KDE misses, and misses some things KDE has. hard do say if it's better or worse, until i discovered their best music player (quod libet) can't come close to amarok, and they do
<_superstoned>  i tried to change colors - and after that, to kill myself. in other words, don't try to change ANYTHING on a gnome system, or you'll get frustrated. they know what is good for you, don't pretend to have some ideas about what YOU like, yourself.
<_superstoned> sorry :D
<OdyX> or kmplayer ?
<mornfall> OdyX: what about mplayer cli :)
<mornfall> gui movie players suck
<OdyX> cli ?
<mornfall> cli = command line interface
<_superstoned> try codeine, is cool
<OdyX> mornfall: you tried caca ?
<_superstoned> tough kaffeine got better
<mornfall> caca?
<_superstoned> or vlc
<OdyX> mplayer -vo caca
<OdyX> mornfall: with a video, in tty...
<mornfall> vlc the thing that crashes all the time?
<mornfall> OdyX: oh, color aa!
<mornfall> OdyX: i only know aalib :)
<OdyX> mornfall: pretty cool/geek, huh ?
<mornfall> that's so cool :))
<_superstoned> mornfall: does it? haven't seen it crash, but i just started to use it recently, when i found out it was the only decent video player for windows that is acutally installable ;-)
<_superstoned> actualy
<_superstoned> wow
<_superstoned>  that's hard
<mornfall> i don't use windows
<_superstoned> actually
<_superstoned> me neither
<_superstoned> needed it for my little brother
<mornfall> hmm, gotta escape this lecture methinks
<mornfall> laters :)
<_superstoned> he wanted to watch some movie
<_superstoned> laterz
<hendry> i just ran `espresso` from kubuntu live and it cam up with a 'gtkui' mobule object not found. is there a Kde version i can try?
<OdyX> espresso kde-gui
<OdyX> I believe
<Riddell> hendry: yes
<Riddell> hendry: `kdesu espresso kde-ui`
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's the fuzz about "problem child" lilo mentioned? seen it in any KDE/*Ubuntu channel?
<hendry> Riddell: it asked a bunch of questions and quit on the last stage. that normal?
<hendry> RE kde-ui espresso
<Riddell> Tm_T: never heard of it
<Riddell> hendry: what questions?
<Tm_T> Riddell: me neither, just wondered
<hendry> Riddell: the installation questions from espresso
<Riddell> hendry: so it gets to "Ready to Install" then crashes?
<hendry> Riddell: yes. "Failed to open device"
* raphink is fighting with cinelerra
<Riddell> hendry: do you have a copy of /var/log/installer/espresso?
<hendry> Riddell: multitasking
<hendry> Riddell: i can mail it to you?
<Riddell> hendry: please, jriddell@ubuntu.com
<mornfall> *yawn*
<hendry> Riddell: get it?
<Riddell> "AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'set_text'"  doh
<Riddell> yeah, thanks hendry 
<Riddell> mornfall: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/667407  got quick answers to these?
<Tm_T> hum, anyone noticed Kmail multiplying mails in imap account?
<Riddell> nope
<Tm_T> ...annoying
<\sh> just patched knetworkmanager to not spam my desktop with "new network found" "network disappeared"..anyone interested?
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<Tm_T> I'll drop Kontact/Kmail from use a while and see if it happens with some other client
<\sh> Riddell: preparing the patch ... my network connection is just a bit flacky...
<\sh> it's configurable...so you can switch it on/off as you wish :)
<Tm_T> haha, removed duplicates using pine: " Kept 201 messages and removed 1777. "
<Tm_T> oh well
<OdyX> Somebody using Ktorrent 1.2 here ?
<Tm_T> OdyX: I think yes
<OdyX> Tm_T: could you confirm (= take a look) on bug 40141 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40141 in ktorrent "Opens one thread per file even if not used" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40141
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> thread?
<Tm_T> OdyX: whoops,sorry, KTorrent: 1.3dev
<Tm_T> I forgot I take that too from svn
<OdyX> Tm_T: that's it... I don't know how to name it... I'm not "in it"... but the fact is ktorrent 1.2 reaches it maximum at 1024 files as ktorrent 1.1 could a lot more.
<mornfall> Riddell: looking
<mornfall> Riddell: what smaller screens?
<mornfall> Riddell: it fits 800px wide screen nicely
<mornfall> with reasonable font
<mornfall> remaining time, well, umm
<mornfall> it is surely useful, but sort of clutters the interface, so dunnow
<mornfall> Riddell: do you really think 640x480 should be supported?
<Riddell> no, KDE assumes 800x600
<Riddell> so it's not a problem, I just needed something to reply with
<Tm_T> kde bug 125875
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125875 in History Plugin "Incorrect name of contact in titlebar" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125875
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: the bot attacks, from earlier?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes
<OdyX> Tm_T got it.
<Tm_T> I haven't noticed anything
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: dunno who that is, but they keep getting klined...
<Hobbsee> it's then that i'm reminded that konversation needs better scripting!
<OdyX> Hobbsee: yep ..
<Hobbsee> well, that we need a better lot of scripts for konversation, anyway
<mornfall> scripting? what's that :)
<Tm_T> mornfall: :p
<mornfall> you mean like irssi, a programming language with builtin irc client? :] 
<Hobbsee> OdyX: what language is the guy in #kubuntu talking in, and do you plan to tell him to go to another channel of that language?
<mornfall> or emacs
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tm_T> mornfall: =)
<mornfall> emacs is the best example
<mornfall> programming language with builtin editor
<OdyX> Hobbsee: this is spanish and I said he'd feel better in *-es's channels
<Hobbsee> ah ok :)
<Hobbsee> OdyX: beyond it being about xgl and kubuntu, i wouldnt have a clue what's being said :P
<mornfall> xgl
<mornfall> oh my dear
<OdyX> Hobbsee: no worry... I have the situation under control.. :D
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe yeah it seems like that!
<OdyX> but no control on XGL..
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee was just curious
<mornfall> curiosity is a curse
<Hobbsee> heh...true
<raphink> anyone can confirm this ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/40152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40152 in kdenetwork "korganizer crashes with sig 11 on creating a new event" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<OdyXydO> raphink: I saw that one before... 
<raphink> ok
<raphink> just found the kde report
<OdyXydO> I think it's duplicated
<raphink> on malone?
<raphink> I haven't seen it
<OdyXydO> Yep
<Hobbsee> raphink: why isnt that in kdepim?
<raphink> oh right Hobbsee
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> thta should not be in kdenetwork...
<OdyXydO> bug 39419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39419 in kdepim korganizer "korganizer krashes when creating event" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39419
<raphink> there
<raphink> thanks OdyXydO
<OdyXydO> marked as duplicate
<raphink> thanks
* OdyXydO had confirmed the 39419
<raphink> it's not ubuntu specific it seems
<raphink> guys get it on bsd
<Hobbsee> upstream then?
* Hobbsee works with a guy using KPPP, testing for rotten KPPP bugs...
<OdyXydO> raphink: well :-$
<OdyXydO> raphink: I just tested now, I don't have it anymore.
<raphink> really??
<OdyXydO> nope... just had it again
<raphink> haha ok ;)
<raphink> did you notice that selecting  a new task before creating a new event fixes it?
<OdyXydO> No
<OdyXydO> Now yes.
<raphink> :)
<raphink> this is a pretty bad one :s
<OdyXydO> I see :D
<raphink> this bug has been around for about a month :(
<raphink> time to get on #kde :)
<raphink> toma_: are you there?
<Hobbsee> is there a simple fix to this?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/16269  Ie, will just uncommenting the file work, or do we need to do more?  i've got a guy reproducing this now, on kde 3.5.1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16269 in kdenetwork kppp "KPPP fails to connect." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<raphink> Hobbsee: seems to me the best would be to ask for this using debconf
<raphink> unless there's no secondary effects in activating it by default
<Hobbsee> that's what i dont know about, which is why i asked.
<verwilst> hi kwwii
<verwilst> any luck on polyester 0.9? :)
<kwwii> verwilst: hi...that reminds me to reboot :-)
<kwwii> brb
<raphink> hi kwwii
<verwilst> uh ? :p
<verwilst> reboot for polyester?
<verwilst> this ain't windows man, you don't need to reboot for every setting you change ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'll try to remember to ask Riddell about it...
<raphink> Hobbsee: ok
<kwwii> verwilst: do you know where I can find a ppc package for polyester?
<verwilst> ppc?
<verwilst> i don't even know where to find an x86 one :)
<verwilst> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/27968-1.jpg
<verwilst> hm hm hm
<kwwii> hehe, I have an x86 deb
<raphink> kwwii: do you want me to build it?
<kwwii> raphink: guess I can build it too :-)
<\sh> oh guys, I just read the CC meeting logs from yesterday
* kwwii was being lazy
<verwilst> 0.9 eh?
<raphink> kwwii: I guess so
<Riddell> kde-style-polyester is in universe
<verwilst> yes
<verwilst> but an ooooooold
<verwilst> version
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you have some time on you?  i've got some feedback on one of the kppp bugs...
<Riddell> no time sorry
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping me when you have some time?
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<\sh> what I have to do with kubuntu.de, i just posted the letter of the kubuntu.de team
<raphink> I \sh
<raphink> hi
<kwwii> verwilst: while I like the 3d effets on the widgets it does not really fit well with the buttons I made for the window deco
<\sh> hey raphink
<kwwii> verwilst: whereas lipstick is really simple
<verwilst> but ugly :$
<verwilst> lipstick is an ugly version of plastik:$
<kwwii> butt-ugly or but, ugly ? :-))
<verwilst> a little of column A, and a little of column B
<verwilst> ;)
<verwilst> the polyester windeco is pretty nice too though
<Hobbsee> kwwii: got a screenie of the stuff you made?
<kwwii> one second, telephone
<kwwii> Hobbsee: bootsplash.org/screen_1.jpg and screen_2.jpg
<kwwii> oops, you can see that I am using the oxygen icons - don't spread that around :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: so they're the new oxygen icons hey?  interesitng.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yepp, that is what they look like, although several of the icons shown there are crystal icons (the hard disk, for example)
<kwwii> I just finished the oxygen hard disk icon last night
<Hobbsee> are the konq ones (the black ones, forgotten their name) part of the new oxygen icons?
<kwwii> they are an attempt to make a black and white oxygen set as well
<kwwii> but I am not really happy with that yet
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee hopes that there wont be only a black and white oxygen set - that there will be a multicoloured one too
<kwwii> oh, we have "normal" action icons too :-) 
<Hobbsee> oh goody :D
* Hobbsee will be using the normal ones!
* marseillai_ would like to see oxygen too .... :$
<marseillai_> hi Hobbsee & kwwii 
* OdyX will make borders more little.
<OdyX> hi marseillai_
<Hobbsee> hi marseillai_ 
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: [22:52]  <kwwii> Hobbsee: bootsplash.org/screen_1.jpg and screen_2.jpg if you didnt already see them
<marseillai_> re OdyX 
<OdyX> kwwii: the borders are lot too bold I feel.
<OdyX> OK. Gon' eat.
<kwwii> the borders? not sure I understand
<kwwii> enjoy your meal :-)
<OdyXydO> kwwii: left, right and down blue borders
<OdyXydO> kwwii: OK. I'm running to go and hide.
<kwwii> OdyXydO: you mean the window deco frame?
<OdyXydO> kwwii: yep
<OdyXydO> therefor, I'm hiding deep.
<kwwii> ahhh, yes, it is kinda big
<kwwii> guess we couuld make it a bit thinner
<OdyXydO> kwwii: or configurable..
<kwwii> OdyXydO: it is configurable
<OdyXydO> kwwii: OK. Fine then :D
<jjesse> anyone else running evolution connected to an exchange server?
<kwwii> it is set to 5 now, but 4 looks better (3 is too thin, I think)
<\sh> Riddell: send you the knetwork manager patch
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
* kwwii tries to boot a kernel to run mol on
<kwwii> brb (hopefully)
<kwwii> well, that didn't work
<Hobbsee> :(
<kwwii> time for a snack :-)
<OdyX> Is anyone able to decypher mails with Kmail WITHOUT gpg-agent (natively) ?
<OdyX> I hardly can't.
<OdyX> Is that still relevant in Kubuntu? It is for me:
<OdyX> kde bug 92619
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 92619 in encryption "KMail cannot view encrypted emails if gpg-agent is not running" [Normal,Reopened]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92619
<\sh> gpg agent is not running here, and I can read gpg encrypted mails
<OdyX> \sh: so why can't I ...
<OdyX> ?
<\sh> check your gpg.conf in ~/.gnupg if there is a gpg-agent enabled
<\sh> if so, disable
<OdyX> it is not
<\sh> check via set the environment vars...if there is one set
<OdyX> means ?
<_superstoned> now, is polyester goin' to be the style for KubuntuDapperBeta? i'd love to show it in the screenshots on the wiki. also, i rounded the top corners of the windowdecoration.
<_superstoned> anyone an idea if polyester should be there or not?
<_superstoned> jjesse?
<_superstoned> and the rounded top corners?
<OdyX> _superstoned: can we "pre-test" it ? package ?
<kwwii> _superstoned: as both style and windowo deco?
<kwwii> erm, the window deco definitely not
<kwwii> it has major bugs on ppc
<kwwii> and I am against using a style which has colored widgets (like the scrollbar)
<_superstoned> you can turn it off.
<_superstoned> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta in 1 minute
<_superstoned> to see a screenshot
<_superstoned> how it currently is
<_superstoned> (with just 3 tweaks)
<jjesse> _superstoned: awesome thanks :)
* Hobbsee beds, before she can be told off again.  night all
<kwwii> night
<OdyX> 'night Hobbsee
<kwwii> http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen33ks.jpg
<kwwii> that is how it looks on my mac
<_superstoned> sorry i can't change that wiki page, so: http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emptydesktop9dd.png
<Hobbsee> eep!
<Hobbsee> someone needs to go thru and grammar check that page - i can probably do that tomorrow
<OdyX> _superstoned: The grey line in menu could be of a lighter grey...
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<Hobbsee> hi sredna 
<Tm_T> I'm not sure should I switch to full-wide windeco or not
<Riddell> freeflying: pong
<_superstoned> i use crystal as windowdecoration (don't like polyester as windec, love the new buttons in crystal) and polyester as style, with the settings 'draw statusbar frame' off, animate progress bars, triangular tree expander, highlight focussed text input fields on and colored scrollbars off.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what page?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: um, the one just mentioned, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta
<Hobbsee> spell checker too
<freeflying> Riddell: some issue about casper , can it be fix before beta , or I file a bug 
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i'll do it as i work on it :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: oh ok, cool.  kubuntu is spelt wrong in one instance, among other things :P
<_superstoned> OdyX yeah, don't like it either
<kwwii> _superstoned: well, at least it looks nice in the screenshot :-)
<Riddell> freeflying: unlikely.  what's the problem?
<_superstoned> but i didn't change the colors.
<_superstoned> kwwii: yeah, it does.
<OdyX> _superstoned: the line is cool (or could be considered as) but should be lighter.
<freeflying> Riddell: when boot up livecd with debian-installer=locale=zh_CN , it will generate zh_CN.GB18030 ,but utf shall be the default 
<_superstoned> OdyX: i turned it off for myself...
<_superstoned> (screenshot comes from a new user)
<freeflying> s/debian-installer=locale=zh_CN/debian-installer/locale=zh_CN
<OdyX> _superstoned: so.. turn it off defaultly..
<Riddell> freeflying: that won't be a showstopped for beta.  report a bug and it should get looked at
<freeflying> Riddell: okey
<_superstoned> OdyX i can't change anything in Kubuntu, guess Riddell has to like it :D
<OdyX> _superstoned: OK :D
<jjesse> is there a reason that i don't see a screenshot?
<Hobbsee> _superstoned: then again, large baseball bats tend to make people do whatever you like :P
<_superstoned> http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emptydesktop9dd.png
<_superstoned> should work
<_superstoned> Hobbsee: yeah, but mine isn't big enough to reach Riddell
<Hobbsee> hehe
* _superstoned tries to hit Riddell *again*
<Hobbsee> crud.
* Hobbsee gets lectured in the background
* _superstoned is frustrated it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> _superstoned: good luck, hehe
<_superstoned> LOL
<_superstoned> yeah
<Hobbsee> it's not even 1am, what's she whinging for?
<_superstoned> jjesse does it work there?
* Hobbsee shakes her head - night all
<_superstoned> i didn't know where to put it to show it on the wiki
<_superstoned> :)
<jjesse> _superstoned: checkout how DapperBeta does it
<_superstoned> i did
<_superstoned> they put the picutures in the folder where the iso's are
<_superstoned> i can't get there, have no access
<_superstoned> some other suggestions for polyester: turn off 'draw toolbar seperator' and 'draw toolbar item seperator', turn on button animation
<_superstoned> these seperators make stuff look crowded
<_superstoned> we don't want that, do we :D
<freeflying> Riddell: espresso will crash in today's livecd , no crash message given
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, fixing
<Riddell> freeflying: what's at the end of /var/log/espresso/installer ?
<freeflying> Riddell: sorry, forgot this , :)
<_superstoned> Riddell: sorry to bother, but who must i talk to, to get changes in the default look&feel of Kubuntu? i think http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emptydesktop9dd.png is a start for a better look...
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it'll be the crash I already fixed
<freeflying> Riddell: I've tested for recently livecd , all crash
<Riddell> _superstoned: me, and I don't want to change the artwork for dapper signicantly, after dapper we can look at it again
<Riddell> freeflying: I've not uploaded yet, beta candidates should be available in a few hours with any luck
<freeflying> Riddell: when select timezone , the chinese fonts can not be displayed correctly
<Riddell> freeflying: what's wrong with them?
<freeflying> Riddell: haven't got it yet , let me show you the screenshots
<jjesse> _superstoned: to upload the screenshot just go to more actions attachements
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12547
<jjesse> _superstoned: more help can be found at wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnActions
<Riddell> freeflying: strange, I'll try and look into it (after beta)
<freeflying> Riddell: seems our beta livecd with bugs , heh
<sredna> Hello 
<Riddell> jjesse: did you see my replies on kubuntu-devel?
<freeflying> Riddell: why zeroconf has not depend on avahi-daemon
<Riddell> freeflying: the package "zeroconf" is unrelated to avahi
<Riddell> "zeroconf" package does auto-i, avahi does dnssd
<Riddell> auto-ip
<freeflying> Riddell: but zeroconf need avahi-daemon for runing 
<Riddell> zeroconf the general term for "making local networking easy" does, but the "zeroconf" package is only auto-ip which is just one part of the big zeroconf picture
<Riddell> and doesn't in itself need avahi/dnssd
<freeflying> Riddell: then we'd have guide for guys wanna use zeroconf to install avahi-daemon
<jjesse> Riddell: yes i did
<jjesse> freeflying: would that be something that needs to be included in the release notes then? or the deksopt guide?
<freeflying> jjesse: maybe the desktop guide
<kwwii> http://img425.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptnotify10ex.png
<kwwii> the first try
<kwwii> http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptnotify29mj.png
<kwwii> the second
<OdyX> kwwii: whatfor is that intended ?
<OdyX> kwwii: for adept-notifier ?
<kwwii> yes
<OdyX> I vote second try.
<kwwii> cool :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: nice, but how do they look at 22?
<kwwii> Riddell: the svg is small, so the only real hard part is making the adept package itself look ok at that size
<OdyX> Any idea why archive.ubuntu.com doesn't answer ?
<kwwii> Riddell: http://img424.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptnotify39xu.png
<kwwii> I did not touch that up yet per hand, it is raw from the svg
<Riddell> OdyX: data centre is down for 10 minuts
<OdyX> Riddell: Good to know. Thanks
<Riddell> kwwii: groovy, although I perferred the second with triangle at the bottom
<mornfall> i officially hate imageshac
<mornfall> k
<OdyX> mornfall: tsss... Adblock, CSS and JavaScript blockers make it seem acceptable.
<mornfall> OdyX: adblock how? they use same domain for both content and ads
<OdyX> mornfall: try that list: http://adblock.free.fr/adblock.txt
<mornfall> umm
<mornfall> i guess i'll just ignore it instead
<mornfall> lot less of work
<OdyX> tsss. Takes 10 seconds. :D
<mornfall> it's not going to work
<OdyX> mornfall: maybe it's my personal CSS: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/669485
<mornfall> give me a good reason to not ignore it instead and i will look
<OdyX> mornfall: ignore the ads? My only reason is less visual agression. Make it as you want.
<mornfall> OdyX: ignore the site
<OdyX> mornfall: Well... There's no reason, the only thing is you cannot look the fantastic icons of kwwii...
<OdyX> kwwii: right-click on image and paste the link of the image, instead of the page :D
<kwwii> I like using it because it is easier than putting it all on this stuff on my webserver and then erasing it later :-)
<kwwii> OdyX: good idea
<mornfall> OdyX: it's not like me looking would help anything
<OdyX> mornfall: OK... forget it.
* mornfall goes back to fixing code
<kwwii> http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptnotify46xm.png
<kwwii> that is the last one, for now
<kwwii> erm sorry: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/6519/adeptnotify46xm.png
<kwwii> for those who hate adds
<OdyX> ;-)
<Riddell> perfect
<OdyX> Almost...
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> I would better see a "constant" red...
<OdyX> on the sides of the triangle
<OdyX> instead of having this (funny though) white shadow on the top
<Riddell> OdyX: that's the crystal shine
<Riddell> that's vital for KDE bling qualification
<OdyX> Riddell: bling ?
<mornfall> wth is bling
<Riddell> bling is shiny and bright
<Riddell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bling
<OdyX> and this HAS to be ?
<Riddell> by orders of sabdfl
<jpatrick> Riddell: i accidently uploaded kubuntu-artwork-kbfx to ubuntu, sorry :(
<Riddell> jpatrick: you're fired!
<jpatrick> :(
<Riddell> jpatrick: not really, come back!
<jpatrick> was meant to go to REVU
<Riddell> jpatrick: what was changed?
<jpatrick> in 1.1 upload?
<MidMark> Hi to all
<jpatrick> Hi MidMark
<MidMark> why Krusader won't be included in kubuntu 6.06? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportKrusader
<MidMark> none haven't talked after end of 2005
<Riddell> MidMark: we already have a file manager in kubuntu
<MidMark> which? Konqueror?
<Riddell> hello ^^MAg^^ 
<Riddell> MidMark: yes
<Riddell> Krusader also needed user setup on first run
<MidMark> Riddell: Konqueror is far years than krusader that it is a twin panel and not a single panel fm
<jpatrick> unless we can have some nice settings in k-d-s
<^^MAg^^> hi
<cmvo> _superstoned: I'm trying to recreate the look in your emptydesktop9dd example. What did you use? Polyester for style and Crystal for win deco?
<jpatrick> hi Lure
<Lure> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> did you get membership yesterday?
<Lure> jpatrick: no - not enough CoC members for vote 
<jpatrick> :( I had that too
<Lure> no urgency - I applied anyway because Tonio_ has pushed me
<Lure> ;-
<MidMark> riddell: why is so important to not need user settings at first start?
<Riddell> I have about a dozen programmes running just now, if I had to set them all up before I started using them that would be a serious pain
<MidMark> riddell: for me it is also ok not include it in main, but it is very unmainteined the package for kubuntu
<MidMark> also I read: "Solution for no user setup at all: copy a default krusaderc file in /usr/share/config , discussed on [WWW]  Krusader-devel a default krusaderrc is [WWW]  available- fschoolmeesters"
<OdyX> Someone else is having Amarok going out of control ? Sometimes, it begins a new song and shortly after, switches again. I pause it, to see what I get in .xsession-errors and it restarts alone. ???
<jpatrick> OdyX: does that sometimes here
<OdyX> jpatrick: have you reported ? I'm about to.
<OdyX> jpatrick: but amarok.kde.org seems down,
<jpatrick> bugs.kde.org :)
<jpatrick> OdyX: I feel so bad, parts of my body seem to be passing out here
<OdyX> jpatrick: what's happening to you ? Working in a nuclear power plant ?
<jpatrick> emotical blow, would be a way to describe it
<OdyX> oh god... she went ?
<jpatrick> No
<OdyX> Well.. Is there something I can do ?
<jpatrick> nope :(
<OdyX> Ok. I'm helping you mentally as much as I can.
<Tonio_> hey
<OdyX> Hey Tonio_
<jpatrick> hey
<MidMark> so no Krusader also with a default krusaderc file?
<jjesse> Riddell: is there a new kubuntu splash like the ubuntu splash showing up in wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta?
<Tonio_> MidMark: can be done
<Tonio_> MidMark: krusader will not be installed by default, but since it is widely used as far as I know, it can be interesting in a default config file
<MidMark> Tonio: great, but discussion ok wiki is dead... there is enough time for dapper or should wait dapper+1?
<MidMark> krusader is still in 1.60.1 in kubuntu that is very old
<Tonio_> MidMark: for a default config file ? can be done toonight :)
<Tonio_> I have time to work on that now, so I can update kubuntu-default-settings in a little time
<MidMark> tonio: you are the krusader maintainer?
<Tonio_> but of course if the version is really outdated, it makes sense to focus on dapper+1
<MidMark> is outdated but 1.70.0 is out
<Tonio_> MidMark: nope I'm not, but I could have updated the package, but since we are in feature freeze....
<Tonio_> there needs a good reason to update
<jpatrick> beta freeze
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, beta freeze sorry :)
<Tonio_> anyway, we can do an uvfe, but for which reason ?
<Tonio_> outdated package isn't a good reason enough
<MidMark> tonio: ok but krusader isn't in main and cannot be updated? I don't need krusaderc "at all costs"
<Tonio_> MidMark: universe or main branches are frozen the same way
<Tonio_> due to the freaze, package updating requires a good reason
<MidMark> tonio: ok, hope to see in dapper+1
<Riddell> jjesse: nope
<Tonio_> MidMark: I can see a few bugs are opened on that package
<Tonio_> MidMark: if new version closes those, I can ask for uvf exception
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi :)
<Tonio_> MidMark: that makes sens
<Tonio_> sense
<MidMark> tonio: understood, don't want to push 1.70 at all costs... anyway I filled bug #40198 :-D
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40198 in krusader "RFE: update to version 1.70.0 and can help a default krusaderc" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40198
<Tonio_> MidMark: let me test the new version :)
<MidMark> tonio: do that, it's great! :)
<Tonio_> MidMark: nothing compares to konqueror :)
<MidMark> tonio: you want to say that krusader is better than konq of course? :)
<Tonio_> MidMark: nope ;) konqueror is by far better for my usage
<Tonio_> MidMark: honnestly, I don't see what I would need that konqueror can't do :)
<MidMark> tonio: I read an article that a lot of people that use twin panel for 1 months they don't want to come back to single panel
<MidMark> it's just faster
<MidMark> tonio: but I know that file manager is a lot personal... you have to love it :)
* Tonio_ wonders how can so many debian packages not respect the debian policy.......
<Tonio_> the copyright file of the actual krusader package is a shame, really
<MidMark> tonio: why?
<Tonio_> MidMark: konqueror works in twin panel mode :)
<Tonio_> 3 panels mode too
<Tonio_> 10 panels mode if you want
<Tonio_> plus tabs, plus everything you want
<MidMark> tonio: probably I have used it only in single panel mode... tabs I know they exists, but they exists also in krusader
<Tonio_> MidMark: let me show you a screenshot :)
<MidMark> for twin panel I mean two panels in a single windows, not 2, 3... 10 different windows
<MidMark> tonio: yes please
<jpatrick> MidMark: In Konqueror
<Tonio_> MidMark: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture7.png
<Tonio_> MidMark: that's an extreme example
<Tonio_> 6 splittings + 5 tabs
<Tonio_> what more whould I need ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: hehe
<Tonio_> MidMark: and if you only want twin, simply split a window and save the profile
<jpatrick> how do you get those little icons near the wastebin one?
<MidMark> tonio: I have to use both intensive to understand which is superior
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I changed to detailed mode, simply :)
<Tonio_> MidMark: I can give you the response right now :)
<MidMark> tonio: I need a fm that is terribly fast to do all
<Tonio_> konqueror is by far the best window manager ever
<Tonio_> MidMark: since it is also an ftp client, sftp client
<Tonio_> cd ripper and everything you want :)
<jpatrick> swiss army knife
<Tonio_> jpatrick: kind of :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and of course a web browser :)
<Tonio_> MidMark: it is also a good image browser
<OdyX> Tonio_: on your screenshot, the folder named DivX should be renamed in Ogg.
<jpatrick> if only it made cups of tea... but we have kteatime for that
<Tonio_> OdyX: hehe :) reminding of my windows previous life :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: tssss :D
<MidMark> tonio: I will try... I'm only waiting 1st of june to replace my shitting windows os... for now I have converted my brother and a friend of mine
<cmvo> Tonio_: Hi! Dumb question: Where did you switch to detailed mode?
<Tonio_> cmvo, let me make you a screenshot, I don't want to give you bas translation
<cmvo> Tonio_:  Tnx, I just can't find it...
<_superstoned> cmvo: yes, polyester and crystal
<Tonio_> cmvo: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture8.png
<cmvo> _superstoned: Tnx, I had to get polyester 0.9 and and had to restart X to get all effects. Looks nice!
<_superstoned> indeed, cmvo, it looks nice. tough i don't think you should have had to restart X...
<_superstoned> a tip: you can make the windowdecoration round on all sides. looks bad on botom sides - you can make the windec blend in, by changing its color to the color of the background of the window. looks nice!
<cmvo> Tonio_: Hm, are we talking about the same thing. I meant the little icons in the panel and if I'm not mistaken jpatrick did too.
<Tonio_> cmvo: I didn't configure that
<Tonio_> that's the default
<Tonio_> cmvo: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh tthe application launcher ???????
<Tonio_> on the bottom nearby the trash on my screenshot ?
<Tonio_> cmvo: is it that ?
<cmvo> _superstoned: I had the dapper version of polyester installed and didn't get the menu stripes before restarting X.
<cmvo> Tonio_: Yup, thats it. Oh, no I didn' think of an applet. Sri
<Tonio_> cmvo: it is the "application launcher" applet
<Tonio_> cmvo: very usefull :)
<cmvo> Tonio_: Ah, its the Quick Launcher. Thats what I get for not looking at the right place ;-)
<Tonio_> cmvo: :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: that's what I was talking about
<Tonio_> jpatrick: okay I missunderstood :)
* verwilst_ ponders installing amd64 kubuntu
<verwilst_> has the w32codec stuffs been improved lately?
<cmvo> Got to go, cu around.
* Riddell watches KDE day http://infomediastreaming.terra.com.br:8000/v4l.ogg
<OdyX> Riddell: that's ogg/vorbis/theora !!
<OdyX> Fine !
<OdyX> Riddell: they use theora-mmx, not disponible under (K)Ubuntu...
<jpatrick> works here
<OdyX> jpatrick: the video works here... but for streaming the video (sending), you need theora-mmx which is not under Ubuntu...
<jpatrick> right
<kmon> ok... anyone knows that's an eft?
<kmon> ::)
<kmon> kubuntu devs should add some ideas here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006. Currently there's only gnome related... ;)
<Riddell> it's a newt
<kmon> newt?
<kmon> :?
<kmon> still no clue... hehe
<kmon> ohh
<kmon> google images shows one
<kmon> thanxs Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-25
<kmon> good night everyone
<kwwii> night all
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, adept seems to have broken
<Riddell> mornfall: says it can't find the Apt database
<Riddell> I wonder if that's to do with me playing with debtags
<Tm_T> :p
<mornfall> Riddell: debtags?
<mornfall> i haven't changed anything lately, so, umm
<mornfall> someone else has
* Hobbsee is innocent :P
<mornfall> Hobbsee: are you? :P
<Hobbsee> hehe...i didnt do it!  whatever it is, i didnt do it!
<Hobbsee> and that depends on what you define innocent as :P
<mornfall> probably :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: but i guess since you use the unholy device called computer you can't be really innocent right? :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe.  hmmm....
<Hobbsee> how's a computer contribute to whether one is innocent or not?
<mornfall> i'm almost sure there's at least one religion somewhere that'd suppose it a sacrilege
<Hobbsee> oh, fair enough
<mornfall> they!
<mornfall> umm
<mornfall> wrong channel :] 
<seaLne> is localised the proper term to use to describe making something available in multiple languages?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Hi. Is it known that the link to the 'Server Guide' links to the 'Kubuntu Desktop Guide'?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: It should point to: help:/kubuntu/serverguide/index.html
<KabelKasper> ...in the startpage of konqueror 
<kwwii> howdy
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<Tm_T> humm, there is dapper+1 something already?
<Tm_T> heh, with composite active, I have nice flicks and cutouts in desktop
<Tm_kde4> hehe, this baby still works :p
<marseillai_> Tm_kde4: do you have plasma or only kdebase with kicker and other "old" things from kde3 ?
<Tm_kde4> only konsole from kde4
<Tm_kde4> no way I'm running whole desktop =)
<Tm_kde4> last time something crashed background before I got any terminals running, I think it was dcopserver, and whoops I couldn't do nothing
<Tm_kde4> I'm trying to get kopete online too, but last time http(s) kio was borked
* freeflying finished testing dapper-install-powerpc
<Riddell> freeflying: which one?
<freeflying> Riddell: today's
<Riddell> 20060420?
<freeflying> ya
<Riddell> any problems?
<freeflying> bug 40305
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40305 in debian-installer "Install dapper using 2006-04-10's dapper-install-powerpc cd, d-i can not generate sources.list corrctly." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40305
<freeflying> besides this , everything is well
<Riddell> cool, thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: how close to the original espresso icon do we need to be? I mean, can I change the forms or should I simply add a highlight?
<Riddell> kwwii: change whatever you like
<kwwii> Riddell: that is exactly what I wanted to hear :-)
* Hobbsee_away expects to see a pink distro, after reading that
<Hobbsee_away> or something similar
<kwwii> my new favorite color is orange
<kwwii> but I won't go there
<Hobbsee_away> hehe!
<Hobbsee_away> kubuntu would look quite nice, in the right shade of orange...
<viviersf> sigh
* viviersf getting really annoyed
<freeflying> Riddell: seems ktorret need recompile against new kdelibs 
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> lo Riddell 
<viviersf> yo do python ?
<Riddell> freeflying: why?
<Riddell> viviersf: yes, I do some python
<viviersf> ah 
<viviersf> wil you help me with a small problem quick ?
<Riddell> I can try
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> well im learning this
<viviersf> and oop
<viviersf> so :/
<viviersf> class
<viviersf> with a constructor and then another function in this class
<freeflying> Riddell: it crashes often http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12593
<viviersf> for some reason i cant send arguments from this constructor to the other function
<Riddell> freeflying: that back trace looks like a problem in the bitorrent class, not KDE
<Riddell> viviersf: can you put it in kubuntu.pastebin.com?
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> Riddell, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/671127
<viviersf> basicly on line 16
<viviersf> even if i pass the var : user
<viviersf> to the function
<viviersf> i cant print the var in it
<Riddell> def Le_User_Changed (self) :  that takes no arguments other than the class reference
<Riddell> you need to change it to take (self, mystring)
<viviersf> yes i did
<Riddell> print user  if that's printing the class variable "user" it needs to be referenced as "self.user"
<Riddell> you need to be careful where you put these "self"s in python, classes need them a lot
<Lure> kwwii: window buttons look nice - you rock!
<kwwii> Lure: thanks! (but couldn't the mouse over "close" button be a bit lighter?)
<viviersf> Riddell, found the problem :(
<viviersf> adi helped me
<Riddell> viviersf: what was up?
<viviersf> say i make a var in the method called : user
<viviersf> i must declare it : self.user = 'test' and not user='test'
<viviersf> else when the contstructor ends
<viviersf> python goes and thinks it was local var to the method
<viviersf> and forgets
<Lure> kwwii: what do you mean with lighter? more bright/saturated? Yes, possibly...
<Riddell> eyah, those self's are confusing
<viviersf> by doing self. you force it to the class
<jjesse> morning, i tried to update my system this morning and i am getting an error unpacking replacement network-manager-kde
<jjesse> anyone else having a problem?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah
<Hobbsee> install knetworkmanager, and it works fine
<Hobbsee> IIRC
<jjesse> did the package name change?
<Hobbsee> there was a knetworkmanager metapackage created, which depends on network-manager-kde, or maybe the other way around
<allee> jjesse: yes
<allee> jjesse: just run upgrade a second time and it fixes automaticly
<jjesse> i like knetworkmanager it works well
<allee> jjesse: something in the dependencies needs to be fixed so knetworkmanager is configured before network-manager-kde
<Hobbsee> ich auch
<allee> jjesse: I suspect a versioned dependency = srcversin will do
<kwwii> Lure: yes, a bit lighter and a bit more saturation
<Lure> kwwii: yes, it would be better, but even now is much better than original crystal...
<allee> Hobbsee: hey, you speak deutsch :)
<Hobbsee> allee: bits and pieces yes
<kwwii> Lure: thanks :-)
<allee> Hobbsee: as you can read I too speak only bits and peaces of englisch
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> the response came faster in german than in english - now that's sad
<kwwii> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/195/espressoken3ec.png
<allee> heh
<kwwii> crystal enough for everyone?
<Riddell> kwwii: lovely
<Lure> kwwii: cool
<Hobbsee> ooh nice!
* Hobbsee had to deal with a *painful* user, and couldnt respond earlier :P
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: gotta love those users...
<kwwii> oh, I used to do technical support a long long time ago
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: this was along the lines of:  new user wants to use dapper, has no idea about linux, comes in and whines, refuses to go back to the stable release, says it should all just work, still refuses to install the stable release, causes massive mayhem with whining for help, giving not enough info for anyone to help, etc....gotta love it!
<jjesse> dealing with uses is better then dealing with auditors
<jjesse> when is the beta release comming out? tonight? tomorrow?
<Riddell> tonight
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jjesse> hmm ok i'll try and finish the wiki page but gotta get stuff done for the auditors (federal bank examiners :( )
<Lure> Riddell: are CDs already golden or are they still to change? I plan to try LiveCD with Espresso...
<Riddell> they're golden
<Riddell> espresso is acting weird though
<Riddell> it crashes randomly when it tries to show a dialogue :(
<Riddell> only sometimes though
<freeflying> jjesse: need screenshot?
<jjesse> freeflying: would love help :)
<freeflying> jjesse: with chinese UI heh
<Riddell> freeflying: some skim screenshots would be great
<freeflying> Riddell: ok, do it now , upload to where
<Riddell> freeflying: anywhere, I can copy them over to kubuntu.org
<Riddell> jjesse (and kwwii): I updated the espresso screenshots http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/espresso/screenshots/
<freeflying> Riddell: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/scrothots/skim/
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, but didn't they add a line above the buttons as well?
<Riddell> kwwii: "they"?
<Riddell> colin added one for the gtk frontend
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> that was what I was thinking of
<Riddell> I can do that for KDE too if that's the done thing
<kwwii> we should look at how that works, spacially with that stuff and then think about it
<kwwii> the first screen (install) has a different color palette
<Riddell> "espresso-install.png"?  that's the last screen
<Riddell> that's an older screenshot, from before you gave me the new colour scheme
<kwwii> I thought so, but had to point it out :-)
* Hobbsee enjoys the dapper+1 name.  who else thought of monty python, at the first mention of a newt?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not I, what's the reference?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: monty python and the holy grail...
<Hobbsee> the witch turning the guy into a newt, then him saying "i got better"
<Hobbsee> it's in with all the "she's a witch!  burn her!" stuff :D
<Hobbsee> shame on you, not knowing your monty python!
<Riddell> I'd quite forgotten that, I'll need to watch Holy Grail again at some point
<Riddell> my mum was an extra in that film and all
<Hobbsee> oh really?  cool!
<Hobbsee> guess that's a task for people at the next conference - instead of walking around outside at night
<Riddell> Lure: any luck?
* Hobbsee beds
<Lure> Riddell: just came home, will start download now
<Lure> so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060420/ is the right one?
<freeflying> Lure: no
<Lure> freeflying: so which one should I pick then?
<freeflying> Lure: wait :)
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> that is the beta CD, it's being synced to mirrors as we type
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I plan to put it on desktop first (as display works there), then try laptop if this looks OK
<Lure> hope my disk will be preserved (though I have backup) ;-)
<freeflying> Lure: like me , erase the whole disk :)
<Lure> freeflying: can I not manually parition with espresso?
<freeflying> Lure: I haven't tried , actrually espresso can hardly use now 
<Riddell> Lure: take a backup!
<Riddell> don't use espresso without a backup
<Lure> Riddell: will do!
<freeflying> Riddell: koffice-1.5 broken ?
<Riddell> kwwii: how large is that espresso icon?
<Riddell> is it SVG?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> I'll send it to you
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm thinking we need an image for the beta release on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> that may be suitable
<kwwii> but I think I need to change the logo on the box since it does not represent the correct branding
<kwwii> Riddell: just tell me how big and where it will go and I can take care of it
<Riddell> it'll go on kubuntu.org front page similar to the behindubuntu picture which is currently on the top story
<Riddell> probably around the same size as that
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: "Improved support for Oriental languages through Skim"  good for release announcement?
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: okey
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll fix it up a bit and send you a png, and the svg, ok?
<Riddell> kwwii: great
<Riddell> proofreaders: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/671490
<Riddell> jjesse, jpatrick et al ^^
<klugez> line 18: is -> if
<klugez> line 61: Languge -> Language, unnecessary '*' on line 94
<klugez> is it really Add/Remove Programmes and not Add/Remove Programs (british vs. american?)
<Lure> Riddell: should we have anouncement in british english or in more international english version? ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: we should have it in international english, not that silly American english variant
<Riddell> klugez: great, thanks
<kwwii> haha
<Lure> Riddell: so is it Programs or Programmes?
<Riddell> looks like it's Programs.  I'll have to fix that at some point :)
<Lure> Riddell: should we mention Koffice (similar to knetwrokmanager)? Or you will wait until 1.5 hits official repo?
<Riddell> wait for 1.5
<Riddell> now that beta is out I can hassle Matt about that again
<Riddell> hello hiasll 
<Riddell> klugez: can you spot any more mistakes?  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php
<klugez> Riddell: no, but i'm not a native speaker, so i woudn't rely on me :)
<Lure> Riddell: new terminology Desktop/live and text/install is a bit confusing...
<Lure> maybe we should at least talk about Desktop (live) CD for now, unitl people get used to it...
<Tm_T> Riddell: any chance to get those beta cds for share? :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: for share?
<Tm_T> hum, rephrasing...
<kwwii> Riddell: other than the funny british-isms I cannot find a mistake
<Tm_T> cds to spread in schools and LUGs (and everywhere)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> although I would not start a sentence with a conjunction like "And in our universe archive"
<Tm_T> ...somehow it feels hard to build sentences today
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, the final version will have CDs though
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> "The final version of Kubuntu 6.06 LTS is expected to be released in June. At that time, we will mail pressed Desktop CDs free of charge."
<Tm_T> ...no mention where you get those Desktop CDs
<Tm_T> but anyway :)
<Tm_T> maybe not needed to tell yet
<jpatrick> Riddell: sorry, I went out for a while
<jpatrick> what does LTS stand for?
<Tm_T> Long Term Support
<jpatrick> ok
<Tm_T> I think its mentioned in that page
<jpatrick> Tm_T: yep
<jpatrick> missing a few full stops
<Drakeson> dejavu font package needs some love. currently we have 2.3 but 2.5 was released upstream four days ago. It adds some more glyphs and is important viewing e.g. wikipedia, ...
<Lure> Riddell: booting live - btw, usplash is still old kubuntu image...
<Lure> (I mean gfxboot not usplash)
<Riddell> gfxboot didn't get changed, usplash should be new image
<Riddell> yes
<Drakeson> someone needs to download the latest font release from http://dejavu.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Download
<Riddell> Drakeson: doko is the dude to poke for that
<Drakeson> it seems like a low-hanging fruit ;)
<Lure> I am missing kwwii icon for installer ;-)
<jpatrick> Riddell: Adventurous users can find..... ?
<Riddell> Lure: that was done too late
<Lure> jpatrick: workding from mdz
<Riddell> jpatrick: I had to put that on, universe disclaimer
<Lure> Riddell: I know....
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> how about: the KDE network....
<Riddell> jpatrick: how about it?
<jpatrick> there's no article..
<Lure> Riddell: how do I select timezone in espresso? No world map and only city can be changed (not region)
<Riddell> select the city
<Lure> ok, it is there in city list...
<Lure> a bit hard to find in huge list...
<Riddell> yes, I hope I get time to add the map
<Riddell> any help appreciated :)
<Lure> Riddell: is there a to do list so that I do not complain about things that are not there yet?
<Lure> or should I just log my observations and send you in one mail?
<Riddell> Lure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuExpress/ToDo
<Riddell> e-mailing a list of observations to kubuntu-devel would be useful, but I do have my own list to keep me more than busy
<Riddell> and that's if it doesn't crash for you after the "identification" page
<Lure> I know... ;-)
<Riddell> who's using koffice 1.5?
<superstoned> I am
<superstoned> already wrote 10.000 words
<superstoned> at least
<superstoned> works great
<jjesse_lunch> is there a better way to track a to do list that we could all contribute to?
<superstoned> Riddel: love 1.5 :D
<superstoned> jjesse_lunch: could i send screenshots using mail?
<Riddell> jjesse_lunch: for what?
<jjesse_lunch> superstoned: sure jjesse@iserv.net
<jjesse_lunch> Riddell: so we aren't always duplicating things by sending the same "problems"
<superstoned> ok will do that
<Riddell> jjesse: but todo list for what?
<jjesse> Riddell: 12:50]  <Lure> Riddell: is there a to do list so that I do not complain about things that are not there yet?
<Lure> [18:53]  <Riddell> Lure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuExpress/ToDo
<jjesse> oh sillly me just got back from lunch sorry :(
<Riddell> if someone else wants to help with espresso I'm very happy to share that todo list :)
<Lure> Riddell: you do not have fork() function implemented? ;-)
<uniq> who is the group contact that can set ubuntu/member cloaked hostnames? 
<jpatrick> uniq: Seveas
<uniq> ok, thanks. :)
<Lure> Riddell: died after id page :-( Just shortly showed partition dialog...
<Riddell> warg
<Riddell> that thing is so random
<Riddell> and I've fixed it.  twice.
* Lure will have to run for 40 minutes, but I can help debugging later
<Lure> probably debends on partitions...
<Riddell> no, it's a pykde problem
<kwwii> Riddell: just sent another version of the pic for the announcement
<Riddell> kwwii: if you say so :)
<Riddell> _Sime: hmm, guidance 0.6.5 doesn't fix the problem of not being able to click Apply
<_Sime> Riddell: yes, I realise that (now).
<_Sime> Riddell: the problem is that kcontrol, kcmshell and systemsettings don't listen to the buttons you set with the setButtons() method in the KCModule class.
<_Sime> Riddell: having a look at systemsettings is on my TODO list.
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<jjesse> wow anyone else notice the wiki is slow?
<Parkotron> From the 6.06 Beta release notes: "The system PATH is now set in exactly one place, /etc/environment, for convenient administration"
<Parkotron> Does this mean that customised PATHs for each user are no longer possible?
<Riddell> sure it's possible
<Riddell> use .bashrc
<Lure> Riddell: how can I debug espresso - any debug/tracing possible?
<Riddell> Lure: tail -f /var/log/installer/espresso
<jpatrick> porn guy on #kubuntu please ban (I can't)
<Riddell> but the crash in the dialogues is a C++ crash so it won't show up
<jpatrick> oh, naloith's on it
<Lure> Riddell: so pykde is C++ code in python?
<Lure> I still see partman processes running
<Lure> and bunch of broken pipe errors in log file...
<Riddell> jpatrick: want ops on #kubuntu?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> Lure: ps -ef  and sudo kill them all until they are dead
<Riddell> jpatrick: doesn't sound very enthusiastic :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: please? :)
<Lure> Riddell: they start faster then I can kill ;-) Will reboot ;-)
<Riddell> jpatrick: done
<Riddell> Lure: no, you just need to kill the parted_server one
<jpatrick> Riddell: 'Notice'd it
<jpatrick> thanks
<Lure> kill 7441
<Lure> wrong keyboard ;-)
<jpatrick> hey OdyX
<OdyX> hey jpatrick!
<jpatrick> Riddell: by the way, claydoh on kubuntu-members approval list is a Kubuntu Forums moderator
<Riddell> jpatrick: interesting I was wondering.  we need to sort out a policy for adding people to kubuntu-memebers, we can do that at the meeting next week
<jpatrick> Riddell: technically all Ubuntu Forums ones == Members
<Riddell> ones?
<OdyX> jpatrick: you mean "moderator" = "member" ????
<jpatrick> moderators
<OdyX> jpatrick: there is a lot of moderators on ubuntu-fr for example... not all are member...
<jpatrick> OdyX: ubuntuforums.org one
<OdyX> jpatrick: and would they "merit" less ? because only french-speaking ???
<jpatrick> OdyX: i dunno, there was a thread on it somewhere
<OdyX> jpatrick: I think this is no good argument.. because a moderator has not the same habilities than a dev for ex...
<jpatrick> you go and tell them..
<OdyX> jpatrick: find me the source first...
<OdyX> jpatrick: a modo needs a lot of time on forums... almost no devs are modos...
<jpatrick> OdyX: which is the job of the admins to pick out the highest posters
<OdyX> well... Before arguing... find me the URL where it is said "modo = member".
<jpatrick> OdyX: looking
<jpatrick> OdyX: can't find it
<OdyX> jpatrick: so...
<jpatrick> go and ask one of the CC guys
<Tonio__> hey
<OdyX> jpatrick: no worry... I'm no modo nor member, so no voice on that... just find that the equation "modo => member" should not exist, it's a non-sense.
<OdyX> hey Tonio__
<robotgeek> there are 3 super moderators on ubuntuforums.org , who are ubuntu members 
<robotgeek> ubuntugeek, cassetra and jdong (iirc)
<OdyX> robotgeek: "super-moderator"  means "mega-work for Ubuntu community", huh ?
<OdyX> moderator means "work for Ubuntu Community"
<robotgeek> howver, there are several other moderators from ubuntuforums.org who are ubuntu members
<robotgeek> OdyX: i think they started ubuntuforums.org or something like that
<robotgeek> anyways, i am not sure if further discussion on this is relevant here
<OdyX> robotgeek: what about moderators on other local teams ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping ?
<OdyX> robotgeek: I'm sure it is NOT relevant.. :D
<robotgeek> OdyX: not sure
<kwwii> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just saw the new icons on the kde window theme :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: may I give a comment ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes, please do!
<Tonio_> kwwii: they are very nice, but the effect when focus is on the button is not very visible
<OdyX> robotgeek: well.. Basically, I think if the equation "modo = member" IS valid, it should NOT be limited to UbuntuForums, but automatically extended to all local sites.
<Tonio_> except for the closing button
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, and the closing button should be a bit more brilliant, I thin
<Tonio_> I can see that the color changes a bit, but that's not very visible
<kwwii> k
<Tonio_> kwwii: maybe :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: what about the green ?
<Tonio_> how is it supposed to appear ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: I totally agree with you
<robotgeek> OdyX: but moderator = member  is not valide
<kwwii> Tonio_: well, it is only the sticky and such that is green
<Tonio_> wouldn't the "green on focus" be better ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: I could test making the mouseover effect green too
<kwwii> perhaps
<Tonio_> kwwii: I think that could be more visible and nice :)
<OdyX> robotgeek: OK... That's what I wanted to hear :D
<kwwii> Tonio_: I'm going to work on it again in a few days, finishing things up
<kwwii> ok...gotta run, my wife is calling me
<Tonio_> kwwii: seya ;)
<Lure> Riddell: any way I can help nailing down this espresso crash?
<jpatrick> coding
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke* (right chan this time)
<jpatrick> lol
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke*^2
<mornfall> Riddell: first poke = how is the scim/skim/adept thing right now?
<mornfall> Riddell: second poke = why is it that apps forked from kdesu-running app can't connect to X server, apparently?
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<Riddell> 1) I've not changed anything so I imagine it's much the same
<Riddell> 2) no idea
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, is there scim/skim upload planned that fixes this?
<mornfall> Riddell: (i believe there's upstream fix somewhere)
<Riddell> if there is an upstream fix we can try and include that
<Riddell> I'll ask freeflying when he next shows up
<Lure> Riddell: new apt-get upgrade returns:
<Lure> dpkg: error processing kcontrol (--configure):
<Lure>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Lure> Riddell: this prevents kcontrol and konqueror from upgrading
<Riddell> Lure: upgrading from what?
<Lure> just regular daily upgrade on my notebook
<jdong> jpatrick, OdyX: is there anything about the forums that I can answer?
<OdyX> jdong: maybe... It's not soooo important...
<OdyX> jdong: we were wondering if the equation "Ubuntu-* forum moderator => (K)Ubuntu member" was autmatic.
<jdong> OdyX: not currently...
<OdyX> that's what I wanted to hear...
<jdong> OdyX: the ubuntuforums government is somewhat independent...
<jdong> we do not have any clear-cut preference whether our staff are ubuntu members or sign the CoC at launchpad.. we believe that it's their individual decision
<OdyX> OK... That's fine... because I would see no reason for modos from UbuntuForums to be members as it is not (AFAIK) for Ubuntu-fr forums for ex.
<OdyX> jdong: thank you very much for answers...
<jdong> but of course, they are accountable for their actions at the forums, and we deal with that internally :)
<jdong> you're welcome, OdyX. feel free to ask me anytime if more issues come up; I'm on IRC quite often
<OdyX> as do I jdong :D
<jdong> OdyX, are you ubuntu-fr staff?
<OdyX> jdong: actually not...
<OdyX> jdong: I'm no member, just "want to do more"-user :D
<jdong> ah, ok
<jdong> nice to meet you, OdyX.
<OdyX> member on ubuntu-fr forums and answering on #(k)ubuntu-fr
<OdyX> :D
* jdong still trying to familiarize himself with the (k)ubuntu community
<OdyX> nice to meet you too jdong.
<OdyX> jdong: nice try ! :D
<OdyX> jdong: but I'm no significant user... I'd like to... but I'm not :D
<Lure> Riddell: already submitted - bug 40393
<jdong> hey, we all have to start from somewhere
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40393
<OdyX> jdong: that's a fact... I just don't know how to go on.
<jdong> OdyX: everyone has their own way of contributing back... whether it's supporting other users, trying to lend a hand on bug reports, etc etc etc
<jdong> people around here are quite open about others being involved
<jdong> it's one reason I've stuck with Ubuntu
<OdyX> as do I
<OdyX> I previously was on an adapted FC3...
<OdyX> I was the only community
<OdyX> so the change is pretty significant
<jdong> Riddell: I can confirm lure's problem
<jdong> Setting up kcontrol (3.5.2-0ubuntu9) ...
<jdong> dpkg: error processing kcontrol (--configure):
<jdong>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jdong> can anyone tell me how well espresso KDE works in kubuntu beta?
<jdong> I've traditionally had bad luck with it
<jdong> I am installing a couple beta systems tomorrow
<jdong> wondering which image I'm gonna torrent this time
<mornfall> Riddell: ping again
<uniq> i can confirm the kcontrol problem too. Uncommented the 'case' part of the postinst script and it works.
<mornfall> Riddell: any idea what went wrong with adept in dapper? it seems that dupes of "could not open database" problem are starting to flow in
<jpatrick> jdong: 'kdesu expresso kde-ui' iirc
<kwwii> I get the feeling that Riddel is the busiest person on earth
<jdong> jpatrick: right; I've had it bomb out a lot in daily snapshots over the past week
<uniq> i also have the exact same configure problem with kino.
<uniq> kwwii: me too. i almost feel bad poking him about things. :|
<kwwii> :-)
<Lure> jdong: it crashed for me :-( - just after identification window
<jdong> wonderful
<jdong> latest crashes for me have been partitioner related
<Lure> jdong: this is also probably partitioner, as partitioner page just pops up for a second, then dies
<jdong> Lure: ok, then I can confirm the same crash on the 0420 snapshot
<OdyX> does anyone know why kubuntu.org is not responding to ping, but works with wget for example
<OdyX> ?
<OdyX> This is known huh? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Riddell> OdyX: it probably has a firewall on eit
<OdyX> Riddell: so no ping is "normal" ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: know anything of a fix for mornfall's problem?
<mornfall> graphic shutdown... what people don't care about
<OdyX> huh ? samba-server not working on Kubuntu ?
<OdyX> need to install samba ?
<Riddell> anyone got a printer and able to test new kdelibs packages?
<OdyX> Riddell: I could yep.
<OdyX> package ?
<Riddell> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/packages/cupsys/ ./
<Riddell> get cupsys and libcupsys2 from there
<Riddell> then wget and install these http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdelibs/
<OdyX> Riddell: what should be precisely tested ?
<Riddell> whether you can add printers and print to them
<Riddell> printing from KDE
<OdyX> OK
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-26
<OdyX> Riddell: kdelibs4 too ?
<Riddell> the packages that are there
<OdyX> the 4 ?
<Riddell> yse
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> although you don't need -dev unless you already have it installed
<OdyX> OK
<OdyX> Well.. I would need a lot of *-dev.. so no ...
<OdyX> :D
<Riddell> OdyX: any luck?
<OdyX> Riddell: no time yet... I have to move my laptop up to main room in shared flat and I have to share photos with Samba and it's not so easy yet...
<kwwii> http://infomediastreaming.terra.com.br:8000/v4l.ogg
<kwwii> linux chicks speaking port.
<kwwii> funky
<kwwii> s/linux chicks/linuxchicks
<OdyX> kwwii: portugues ?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> in brazil
<OdyX> kwwii: well... hard...
<kwwii> ;-)
<jjesse> adding screenshots to wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta
* kwwii watches the oxygen presentation at fisl and goes to bed
<kwwii> night all
<jjesse> whats the link to espresso screenshots that Riddell sent out?
<OdyX> 'night all.
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40089
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40089 in kdebase kwin "Rebuild using the patch from bugs.kde.org/124807" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> do we want to do this?
<Hobbsee> and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40393 needs fixing, if no one's already seen to it..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<OdyXydO> Hobbsee: I now understand why we had so much pain to make an distant installation (trough IRC) of a Dapper from Breezy
<Hobbsee> OdyXydO: hehe, why so in particular?
<OdyXydO> Hobbsee: we tried for like 4 to 6 hours to make a guy named dead-man install a dapper from a new Breezy
<Hobbsee> urgh...yep
<Hobbsee> didnt work?
<OdyXydO> he had another DNS problem but could not correctyl update...
<OdyXydO> no... it did not work...
<OdyXydO> and he is about to re-install from CD...
<Hobbsee> that usually works better anyway
<OdyXydO> So if you see Tonio_ before me, say him I was right and show him the bug... He will understand.
<OdyXydO> Hobbsee: Yeah, I hope :D
<OdyXydO> Hobbsee: by the way... forget to say him I was right... he was too.. :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<httpdss> jjesse: are you there ? 
<jjesse> httpdss: kinda
<jjesse> whats up
<httpdss> im taking some screenshots for the KubuntuDapperBeta
<httpdss> i just got to the page and found lost of screenshots though :P
<httpdss> i mean lots 
<httpdss> jjesse: mail sent
<Mez> morning Hobbsee
<Mez> who isnt here
<Mez> what happened to sarah
<aeroclown> Hi, Im looking for an address of Adept, the one I have http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html does not seem to come up.
<aeroclown> has adept been merged into the kde tree ?
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adept_Package_Manager
<Mez> morning sarah
<Hobbsee> hi Mez 
<Hobbsee> yes, i looked around for who sarah was, before i answered :P
<Mez> ltns, how're you
<Mez> lol
<Mez> before you came in ....
<Mez> <Mez> morning Hobbsee
<Mez> <Mez> who isnt here
<Mez> <Mez> what happened to sarah
* Hobbsee left for a while :P
<Hobbsee> i'm okay :)
<Mez> good to hear :D
* Mez is very bored
<Mez> at a mates, waiting for like - bus to come and stuff
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you could always have fun banning people :P
<Mez> I'm not like that
<Mez> and I only have ops in #kubuntu
<Mez> where theres noone to ban
<Hobbsee> ah, darn
<Hobbsee> haha
<Mez> ;)
<Hobbsee> Mez: i'm sure you can find more stuff to add to katapult or something...
<Mez> not on my computer, so like, I cant access the katapult repos and stuff
<Mez> :'(
<Mez> plus I should really be heading off now anyways
<Mez> if only I could find my lighter
<Hobbsee> lighter?  are you one of those filthy excuses for a tar factory?
<Mez> am afraid I am - lol :D at the moment - I plan to quit very soon - but lots and lots and lots of stress.
<Mez> Buried my grandmother, had to go for a CT scan to see if I have a brain tumor and lost my gf all in one day kinda stress
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Mez> I thought you were a smoker anyways ?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> i sell cigarettes, but i dont smoke them..
<Mez> ah, fair enough musta had you confused with someone else
<Hobbsee> must have
<Mez> aha, got it
<Mez> talk sometime soon, stay safe and stuff
<freeflying> Tm_T:  Riddell cmake-2.4 is avaliable http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.4/cmake-2.4.0.tar.gz
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<kwwii> time to go to the practice for my sons' first communion
<kwwii> bbl
<verwilst> hellow
<verwilst> any news on polyester 0.9? ;)
<Tm_T> freeflying: thanks
<verwilst> oh man i love yakuake ;)
<Tm_T> and I hate it =)
<freeflying> Tm_T: I'll work on it later , and re-ask UVFe 
<Tm_T> freeflying: big thanks :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: dholbach need how many packages will use cmake , so will you give any comment on that bug
<freeflying> Tm_T: bug 36168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36168 in cmake "need new release for build kde4 package " [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36168
<Tm_T> freeflying: well, all KDE4 needs it, but...
<Tm_T> don't know if anything end-user stuff yet needs it
<freeflying> Tm_T: the author hasn't provide Changelog in 2.4.0
<Tm_T> freeflying: I did comment that bug, not sure I said all needed though
<freeflying> Tm_T: poke dholbach
<Tm_T> I will, thanks
<Tm_T> now have to clean up the house ->
<freeflying> Tm_T:  have you seen dholbach's comment on ubuntu-motu
<Tm_T> hmm, I doubt
<Tm_T> got it
<freeflying> Tm_T: we need wait , just wait , until edgy
<Tm_T> yup, not bad thing anyway
<Tm_T> wow, bunch of problems with kde packages
<freeflying> Tm_T: maybe Riddell can setup a repo for kde4 stuff on kubntu.org
<Tm_T> freeflying: well, that will be far later, because we can't build anything useful kde4 stuff yet :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: heh, how about kopete now 
<Tm_T> freeflying: in trunk? or 0.12?
<freeflying> Tm_T: in trunk
<Tm_T> freeflying: ooh, it's beautiful...ly broken
<freeflying> :)
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/672869
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, addition, flood of " D000010: ensure_pathname_nonexisting `//usr/share/sounds/KDE_Error_1.ogg.dpkg-tmp' " with -D10
<marseillai_> anyone else have some problems with configure of the last kcontrol package ?
<Lure> marseillai_: everybody ;-)
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> thanks! ;)
<marseillai_> so i assume i don't have to report ... ;)
<Lure> bug 40393
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40393
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> marseillai_: look above I said to Riddell 
<Tm_T> weird paths, //usr etc
<Riddell> Tm_T: works for me
<Riddell> although there's plenty other reports of it being broken
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> I just noticed :p
<Riddell> oh, it's something to do with keybuk's changes
<Riddell> at least it's not my fault :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Lure> Riddell, kwwii: should we do the same for knm - bug 40521
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40521 in network-manager network-manager-gnome "Tango Artwork" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40521
<kwwii> Lure: it would look much better :-) 
<kwwii> wow, that is quite a few icons
<kwwii> but most of them can be made out of existing crystal icons
<kwwii> Lure: can you add that to the ArtworkToDo page?
<Riddell> Lure: knetworkmanager already has crystal icons
<Lure> Riddell: they are smaller than other tray icons - people complain
<Hobbsee> they are?  i guess they could be...
<Riddell> no, it's 22x22 same as everything else
<Riddell> you're right the main icon as shown on the systray is from network-manager
<Riddell> so I guess it could be crystalised, but I've never noticed it not fitting in
<kwwii> we have a crystal icon that is a keyring with two keys on it already
<kwwii> it should be easy to replace
<kwwii> anyway...I guess there is enough other stuff to do :-)
<Riddell> we don't need a keyring, we need these icons http://jimmac.musichall.cz/i.php?i=NetworkManager
<kwwii> well, in the package I downloaded there is one icon that is a keyring :-)
<kwwii> the tar.gz from the bug
<kwwii> hrm, I love the note on the page
<kwwii> "this artwork is not public domain"
<Lure> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=146224
<kwwii> hahahahahahaha
<kwwii> you do not know how funny that is for me
<Tm_T> kwwii: you done that? 
<kwwii> Tm_T: a few months ago I would have been the one at suse to fix that bug
<Tm_T> ah, indeed
<Tm_T> nice to read those names in comments =)
<kwwii> yepp
<Tm_T> especially will stephenson :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> I wonder, where I have seen that name before...
<Tm_T> ah, bille
<kwwii> will is great
<Tm_T> yeah, he did magic menus to us
<Tm_T> ...to Kopete I mean
<Tm_T> for example
<Tm_T> another notable thing is, he's always having holiday when you need him
<Tm_T> he's good in it =)
<kwwii> :-)
<uniq>  /whois ubugtu 
<uniq> gah.
<Hobbsee> uniq: a bot.
<uniq> i know, i meant to whois myself.
<Hobbsee> oh
<uniq> spaces and tabcompletion :] 
<freeflying> Riddell: you've remove libscim-gtkutils to scim-gtk2-immodule
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: heh, minghua will ask you why 
<Riddell> well I e-mailed him and didn't get a response
<freeflying> Riddell: cmake's UVFe can not be approved now , only after dapper
<Riddell> bah
<jpatrick> how do we compile kde4 then?
<Riddell> compile cmake first
<freeflying> Riddell: maybe you'd setup a repo for kde4  stuff
<freeflying> jpatrick: cmake-2.4 is out , need it ?
<jpatrick> nope
* jpatrick curses at kscope's build logs
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> kdebase-dev's fault
<jpatrick> did he get fired? :/
<httpdss> hahaha, think not ... maybe a blackout :P
<jpatrick> Riddell: ah, you're back
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> maybe a stupid question but I heard that a display component should be updated
<MrFaber> and I had problems with .kde/share/config/displayconfigrc file
<MrFaber> kde shows always 1024x768 instead of 1366x768 until removing this file
<MrFaber> If I set the resolution to my values in this file it works but the font was very small so I just removed the file
<MrFaber> Now after today update the font is very small again
<MrFaber> and there is no displayconfigfile
<MrFaber> Anyonw knows about a possible update which could result in this? :)
<MrFaber> Changeing font size is a big mess since many apps ignores it or have their own font options
<MrFaber> And I mean very, very small font. (around 4 mm size on a 11,1 tft)
<Tm_T> looks like someone started weekend already :p
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> Tm_T: well he deserves it :)
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> the konsole transparency bug seems to be ubuntu-specifici
<raphink> even sid doesn't have it
<Tm_T> raphink: true, so true :)
<Tm_T> raphink: what bug?
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/34924
<raphink> this one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34924 in kdebase konsole "Can't switch to transparent themes" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Tm_T> er?
<raphink> it's not a big big one
<raphink> but still
<raphink> it's annoying
<Tm_T> it is, if it's true
<raphink> and I've been having it for quite a long time
<raphink> Tm_T: I reported it 
<raphink> :p
<raphink> and I have it on 3 machines
<raphink> on breezy and dapper, powerpc and k7
<raphink> so I didn't make it up :p
<Tm_T> well
<raphink> it works fine on sid though
<raphink> so I believe it's a problem with the ubuntu package
<Tm_T> I read it but I'm using translucent schema in 80% of my Konsole sessions
<raphink> how many tabs do you have ?
<Tm_T> from one to ...eight?
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> can you try to switch to another default transparent theme ?
<Tm_T> I do it daily :p
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> up-to-date dapper?
<Tm_T> ...is there other choices?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> this is weird
<raphink> ...
<Tm_T> well, I don't have it
<Tm_T> never had it
<OdyX> raphink: I don't even here... It's not "transparent" (as it is background showed and not the windows "below" Konsole), but it works.
<raphink> yes OdyX
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I wonder if it's not a dependency that I lack
<raphink> and that you would have installed by chance
<raphink> booth
<raphink> both
<OdyX> raphink: I hope you know the commands? 
<OdyX> :D
<raphink> cause really the 3 machines I tested here fail to load transparent themes
<OdyX> YOU are maybe the cause :D
<raphink> OdyX: haha
<raphink> :)
<raphink> anyone could try to install konsole in a minimal chroot to see if it works ?
<raphink> I'll try here
* jpatrick runs dchroot -c mychroot -d
<jpatrick> damn
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> don't swear like this :p
<jpatrick> I forgot my chroot's root password
<raphink> haha
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> you didn't set a sudo in your chroot?
<jpatrick> i did
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well just copy your /etc/passwd to your chroot
<raphink> :p
<raphink> from outside
<jpatrick> sudo chroot /var/chroot/ fixes it
<raphink> ah
<raphink> but it's not nice
<raphink> ah
<jpatrick> just did `passwd` after that
<raphink> it works in a chroot ....
<raphink> I don't get it
<raphink> must be some settings in my profile
<raphink> I have to try with another user
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> it's my profile that's broken
<Riddellll> my server is acting strange tonight, I don't have a good irc connection incase anyone is wanting to get hold of me
<jeroenvrp2> hi folks
<jeroenvrp2> when I came back this evenning, my whole system was frozen
<jeroenvrp2> it is verrrrry slow
<jeroenvrp2> locked up
<jpatrick> that's what you get for putting it into the freezer
<jeroenvrp2> I have found the output in /var/log/messages
<jeroenvrp2> here its is: 
<jeroenvrp2> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/673
<jeroenvrp2> corr.: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/673936
<OdyX> Apr 21 20:44:45 mykubuntu kernel: [4563060.328000]  Free swap:            0kB
<OdyX> ouh...
<jpatrick> ouch
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: I think you should try to check your RAM...
<jeroenvrp2> mmm oh no
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: I dunno... But if you fill your swap... 
<jeroenvrp2> OdyX: yes, strange - never had this before
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: try to use memtest on boot...
<jeroenvrp2> OdyX: at #ubuntu-devel they say its brltty with a memoryleak
<OdyX> means ?
<jeroenvrp2> !brltty
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: you need braille ?
<jeroenvrp2> OdyX: thats what I? see yes
<jeroenvrp2> I mean, no I dont need it
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: so remove it.. :D
<jeroenvrp2> and I think those ubuntu-guys try to piss me off
<jeroenvrp2> no its not installed
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: seems yep...
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: check your RAM (entry in Grub) and come back
<OdyX> though, this is not exactly *-devel stuff :D
<jeroenvrp2> yeah I know
<jeroenvrp2> allthough thats not sure
<jeroenvrp2> cause maybe its a bug
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: try to find "bug-friends" :D
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: as I say... try to check your RAM... It takes 10 minutes...
<jeroenvrp2> OdyX: yeah I have to reboot than again
<jeroenvrp2> I will after I do a last apt-update
<OdyX> jeroenvrp2: good luck
<jeroenvrp2> ths
<jeroenvrp2> x
* OdyX 's gone eat.
<raphink> t!
<raphink> :
<OdyXydO> raphink: ?
<raphink> Tm_T, OdyXydO : did you both upgrade from breezy ?
<raphink> or do you have fresh dapper installs?
<jeroenvrp2> whats the problem with those ubuntu guys anyway
<OdyXydO> raphink: fresh from espresso
<raphink> OdyXydO: what version ?
<OdyXydO> raphink: flight 6.
<hunger> Riddell: What is wrong with qparted? You said I should take a look at it when I find some time.
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> raphink: this was original rc of hoary
<raphink> Tm_T: how did you install dapper?
* hunger did not find any bugs on that package.
<Tm_T> raphink: as I said, this was a year ago rc of hoary :p
<Tm_T> raphink: then breezy, then dapper...
<Tm_T> been dapper now about 6 months
<raphink> Tm_T: so you upgraded your both
<raphink> box
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> ok
<Tm_T> yes
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> seems only DF5 installs fail then
<raphink> for some reason
<raphink> anyone installed dapper with DF5 here?
<tvo> raphink, I'm on dapper flight 5 kubuntu install
<raphink> tvo: do you have working transparency in konsole?
<tvo> let me try
<tvo> raphink, yes for a freshly opened console
<tvo> no for a console which was still open from session save (has been open for months)
<raphink> tvo: what if you add tabs or try to switch?
<raphink> hehe
<tvo> hm
<tvo> additional tabs are plain black
<raphink> ok
<tvo> switching doesn't seem to matter
<raphink> and if you switch to light transparent you get grey, right?
<tvo> first tab is translucent, rest is black
<raphink> right
<raphink> tvo: soo you can confirm what I describe here ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/34924
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34924 in kdebase konsole "Can't switch to transparent themes" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<tvo> yes with light transparent 2nd-Nth tab are grey
<tvo> only the first one is translucent again
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll try to reinstall one of my boxes with beta
<tvo> added note
<raphink> tty
<jjesse_away> hmmm anyone else having problems with knetworkmanager?
<Lure> jjesse_away: what kind of problems?
<jjesse_away> networkmanager not running since last restart :(
<Lure> not really - working fine for me
<Lure> tried to start from terminal and see the output
<Lure> s/tried/try/
<OdyX> anybody able to have flash videos ?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-27
<mdke> does anyone know how khelpcenter works?
<mdke> especially about showing localised documents
<toma> f1? ;-)
<toma> mdke: whats the question?
<mdke> how does one go about ensuring that khelpcenter shows a localised document?
<toma> mdke: thats not an easy question
<mdke> toma, it wasn't intended to be
<toma> mdke: in general you have to ensure that the index.docbook is localised
<toma> mdke: but if it is made up from several docbooks, it can happen that you see a partly translated docbook
<mdke> the document doesn't have an index.docbook
<mdke> lemme check a few things
<toma> you mean that there is a language which has translated docbooks, but no index.docbook?
<toma> that means you can throw away the rest, you can not use it in that case
<mdke> hang on
<mdke> toma, have a look at /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu
<mdke> you see there are some documents in there?
<mdke> I've got some translations of those, and I wanna know how to make them show up in khelpcenter
<mdke> is putting them in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/cc/kubuntu sufficient?
<toma> if you have translated docbooks yes
<mdke> what are "docbooks"?
<toma> i'm familiar with kde's system, which uses a conversion to pot's.
<toma> but i guess that does not apply here
<mdke> what did you mean by "docbooks"?
<toma> if the file is in docbook format
<mdke> but the english version of the file isn't in docbook format, it's html.
<toma> tomlinux /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/kquickguide$ ls
<toma> index.cache.bz2  index.docbook
<mdke> gah
<mdke> are you using breezy?
<toma> no
<mdke> what version of kubuntu-docs have you got?
<toma> 6.04-5
<mdke> toma, ok. Can you do a "ls" on some more of those directories and show me the output?
<mdke> i haven't got a kubuntu system here
<mdke> try serverguide
<toma> ok, packagingguide and serverguide are html
<toma> i cant help you there, but I would guess the system is the same
<mdke> I'll just have to try it
<toma> i'll give it a try as well then
<mdke> thanks for your help. Any idea if Riddell is going to be around this weekend?
<OdyX> mdke: he takes some free time... but will try to get a wifi access with his girlfriend's laptop I heard.
<mdke> ok, thanks. I'll mail him
<mdke> haha
<mdke> speak of the devil
<OdyX> woops
<mdke> Riddell, hiya
<toma> mdke: yes, that works for me.
<mdke> toma, just putting them in the right place? ROCK
<toma> yep
<mdke> thanks
<toma> np
<mdke> Riddell, I've got 3 relatively important things to tell you about for kubuntu-docs, shall I collect them in a mail, or can I pass them on here? They don't require any immediate attention, but will eventually need to be sorted
<raphink> hi Riddell
<raphink> hi toma_
<raphink> toma_: I need the help of a KDE expert on a bad korganizer bad bug
<_arthurb> Hi, there is a show stopper in kwifimanager from dapper, which is in the default install... it really is a big problem, it is so badly broken there is almost no point in providing the package
<_arthurb> the good news is there is on bugs.kde.org a patch for the bug
<Hobbsee> _arthurb: oh is there? bug #?
<_arthurb> the bad news is that it's not applied  in dapper
<_arthurb> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123765
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 123765 in general "Scanning isn't consistant with `sudo iwlist eth1 scanning`, even when launched as root." [Normal,Assigned]  
<Hobbsee> _arthurb: this still happens on kde 3.5.2?
<_arthurb> happens on tonight's update
<Hobbsee> _arthurb: and does that patch fully work?
<_arthurb> I couldn't apply it's patch to the source, but looking at the code in the patch I think it does
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<_arthurb> it's a fairly simple modification of the code, maybe two or three lines
<_arthurb> so merging it with the standard kubuntu patch shouldn't be a big issue
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee will mention to the other devs...
<_arthurb> thanks
* Hobbsee doesnt trust kwifimanager anyway :P
<_arthurb> btw there are many usability issues with this package
* _arthurb uses iwconfig anyway :)
<Hobbsee> _arthurb: try knetworkmanager
<_arthurb> well I have a bug with that one too :)
<Hobbsee> i know...i'm subscribed to the kdenetwork, so i see kwifimanager bugs - it's kinda depreciated anyway
<Hobbsee> what's the knm bug?
<_arthurb> yeah the code is so ugly
<Hobbsee> also, i hear that wlassistant is quite good
<_arthurb> nope a networkmanager bug
<_arthurb> it doesn't want to start
<Hobbsee> sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon?
<_arthurb> long trace :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...filed a bug for it yet? networkmanager is not my area...and most kubuntu people dont hack into it...
<Hobbsee_away> back in a bit
<_arthurb> in short : NetworkManager: 0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<_arthurb> Ok, what about http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120117
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 120117 in Audio/Video Plugin "crash when opening  Setting->Configure (Due to Webcam)" [Crash,New]  
<_arthurb> there is a patch too for that one and its a must fix for dapper
<Hobbsee_away> ArthurB: there's a patch for that?  awesome!
* Hobbsee will definetly whine to get that one in :P
<Hobbsee> riddell's asleep...and he's the one that controls all of that...
<ArthurB> ur I mean... It gives me the chill that you have to whine to get that kind of patch in
<crimsun> eh? there's raphink, too, no?
<ArthurB> I mean kubuntu would even consider releasing without a working kopete ???
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> sorry, i'm freezing here, so my brain's not working too well :P
<ArthurB> ok about that networkmanager thing I said
<Hobbsee> ArthurB: well, what i more meant was that i'm pretty new to this, especially to patching, and wouldnt want to do it wrong...
<ArthurB> I just hadn't commented my  interfaces in the conf
<Hobbsee> otherwise, i'd patch it now, and ask raphink to upload it...but i'm not really confident enough to do that :P
<ArthurB> but... knetworkmanager IS GREAT! Whao, I hope it the default for dapper
<ArthurB> I can help you patch it for your own use
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, me too.  it's got a main inclusion request, so hopefully that will be accepted
<ArthurB> kwifimanager is such a piece of poopoo crap
<Hobbsee> heh i know - wonder if we can delete it...
<Hobbsee> replace it with wlassistant, if necessary
<ArthurB> ( this is from someone who read the code )
<ArthurB> it was a shame compared to Os X or windows
<ArthurB> I mean I don't blame the guy who wrote kwifimanager... I was just surprised that this was the state of the art for kde wifi connectivityt
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<jdong> ArthurB: kwifimanager is old technology
<jdong> it's been around for a looooong time
<ArthurB> I know
<jdong> it served its purpose
<jdong> it needs to step aside for dbus/hal :)
<ArthurB> waiting for solid
<jdong> the only downside of the network manager series is when nobody is logged in...
<jdong> if you have a WEP/WPA network, it can't log onto it without user interaction
<ArthurB> yep.. but anyway this is a desktop computer oriented distro so
<jdong> kind of annoying for laptops that double up to do some minor server work
<ArthurB> if you really want that kind of stuff no one prevents you from running a script dameon using iwtools
<jdong> right
<jdong> but that's overly elaborate
<jdong> and not fitting with the whole HAL/DBus/ project utopia theme
<jdong> :)
<ArthurB> hum where are live there are ~16 wireless networks available
<jdong> yeah, I got 8 around me
<ArthurB> they often go offline and online.. reception varies
<ArthurB> now
<jdong> and when they're busy, it's just a jam fest
<ArthurB> HOW DO I TELL knetwork manager to stfu and not tell me that such or such network appeared disappeared
<jdong> I hop channels on my homemade router
<ArthurB> I guess I'll patch it for my use... but it could definitely use a silent toggle
<Hobbsee> ArthurB: i've just added the bug numbers to the corresponding ubuntu bugs.  will wait for someone else to wake up
<poimen> riddel!
<Hobbsee> poimen: he got disconneced a few hours ago..
<poimen> :(
<httpdss> im new to bug checking and wanted to know if there is any reason why https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/32191 is still unconfirmed ,,, see last comment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32191 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 nvidia-glx "display errors - distorted lines" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<raphink> hi there
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi freeflying
<freeflying> raphink: haven't seen you long time 
<raphink> freeflying: I'm around, but I don't chat that much
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi raphink
<raphink> :)
* raphink still have to finish translating the packagingguide to french
<raphink> :s
<raphink> lots of work
<jpatrick> yep...
* freeflying wonder why shall provide packageguide in desktop environment
<raphink> freeflying: so people who want to contribute can find resources to do it easily
* raphink launches build of kdenetwork to test the kopete fix
<raphink> seems Riddell is out for the weekend :)
<jpatrick> He has trouble's with his server
<raphink> argh 
<raphink> that's not as nice :s
<jpatrick> some people thought he was fired :|
<raphink> haha
<raphink> I can't imagine that could happen
<raphink> anyway
<jpatrick> or we'll be dead
<raphink> I'm going to let my comp build
<raphink> I'll bbl
<raphink> as I have to clean the house
* jpatrick bashes away at packguide_es
<raphink> nice
<jpatrick> Seems someone's ticked all the "Someone should review..."
<raphink> hi \sh
* jpatrick whistles at Katapult's ca templete
* Sime 's kontact won't startup without crashing after updating this morning. (kmail still works).
<\sh> good morning guys :)
<jpatrick> morning
<raphink> morning \sh
<raphink> \sh are you going to LT ?
<\sh> raphink: well, after all the happenings with kubuntu.de, and all the craziness, yes...I'll presenting together with amu the kubuntu booth
<raphink> great
<raphink> I think I'm going, too
<raphink> I have to check bus schedules
<raphink> to get to mannheim
<raphink> since there's no bus going directly from Paris to Wiesbaden :
<raphink> :(
<\sh> the guys from LT asked us to do it, because they don't trust the gnome people for the assoc ;) funny story :)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> so who's gonna be there?
<\sh> but the ubuntu e.v. assoc has to plan the booth and get all the stuff actually...that's the plan :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> seems fair 
<\sh> well, amu and I definitly :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> good
<\sh> think zerlinna (mirjam) and czessi will come to...but we check it out 
<raphink> yes zerlinna is comingg
<\sh> raphink: if you are interested to help us with the presentation, please write amu a mail :)_
<raphink> \sh: can you think of a town closer to wiesbaden than mannheim?
<raphink> the closest I get, the easiest
<\sh> hmm...mainz
<raphink> no bus to mainz :(
<\sh> from mannheim to wiesbaden...it's 1h:30m with the train ... mainz is direct neighborhood
<raphink> yes 
<raphink> would you be there all days ?
<\sh> looks like :0
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I think I would come for 2 days
<raphink> like 5th and 6th
<raphink> otherwise the hotel will ruin my economies ;)
<\sh> Hope I get the money for the two weeks freelancing work asap...have to write the invoice next week, and I hope this company pays fast :)
<raphink> what company?
<\sh> top secret...but I can say, it's quite an interesting project I'm working on :)
<raphink> hehe nice :)
<raphink> lucky you 
<raphink> :)
<\sh> oh....I have to thank actually someone else, he told them, that I have a good reputation for this work
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> if ever I got the job you refused, I should thank you too
<\sh> which job I refused?
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> I find this new tab behaviour in konqueror annoying
<raphink> when I open links in new tab (background) they get the focus once they're loaded :s
<jpatrick> I can confirm that
<raphink> this is annoying
<raphink> I often open new tabs in the background to check them later on
<raphink> like I middle-click on lots of links so I can keep reading the current page
<raphink> and then konqueror gets the focus to all these tabs one by one :s
<marseillai_> raphink: and if they have automatic reload they take the focus each time they are reload ..... :s
<raphink> yes, too
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I'd like to find a way to deactivate this behaviour by default
<jpatrick> hey OdyX
<OdyX> Hey jpatrick .
<jpatrick> lost my connection last night, sorry :(
<OdyX> jpatrick: no worry... I had to work for my exam of this morning...
<jpatrick> ouch
<OdyX> jpatrick: you know if that chan is archived  ?
<jpatrick> what?
<jpatrick> this one?
<jpatrick> OdyX: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Tm_T> well well
<jpatrick> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> moin
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: night :)
<verwilst> hello
<verwilst> isn't there a beta iso?
<verwilst> i'm downloading flight6 now
<Tm_T> there is
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php
<verwilst> yeah
<verwilst> just seen it 
<verwilst> desktop cd?
<verwilst> espresso probably?
<Tm_T> I think so yes
<verwilst> hm
<verwilst> me tries that one
<Tm_T> please do :)
<verwilst> my laptop is getting kubuntu/amd64ified again ;)
<jdong> guys, what's the latest verdict on if espresso-kde works in the beta?
<OdyX> jdong: it SHOULD. :D
<jdong> :)
<jdong> I've heard conflicting reports about freezes and sudden closedowns and other fun stuff
<jdong> oh well
<jpatrick> hmm
<OdyX> jdong: I just lost all my HD content with Flight6's
<raphink> _Sime: double screen settings now work with my powerbook in systemsettings :)
<raphink> thanks for your work :)
<_Sime> raphink: whooohooo!!!
<raphink> I mean video copy so far
* _Sime fires his AK in the air to celebrate.
<raphink> haven't gotten the _real_ double screen so far
* _Sime is kidding, honest.
<raphink> but it's already nice to be able to use a projector
<raphink> :)
<_Sime> what do you mean?
<_Sime> what is working? clone mode?
<_Sime> or 'xinerama'?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> clone mode works
<raphink> I couldn't even check the box before
<raphink> now I can and it works
<_Sime> cool, clone mode is rather important for laptops (and projectors)
<raphink> _Sime: ah
<raphink> shouldn't have spoken that fast
<raphink> it _worked_
<raphink> then the screen went off
<raphink> and moving the mouse or so doesn't get it on again
<raphink> 2nd screen I mean
<OdyX> arf :D 
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> ah
<raphink> and now it says it can't load the display module in systemsettings
<raphink> _Sime: do you want a guidance report archive ? ;)=
<raphink> ah!
<raphink> for some reason, I logged on kopete
<raphink> and all of a sudden, the 2nd screen went on again
<OdyX> raphink: use Composite ?
<OdyX> raphink: there's a know issue between Kopete and Composite..
<raphink> no I don't use composite
<raphink> just went off again
<raphink> it's like it stops sending a signal to the 2nd screen after some time
<OdyX> anyone using ktorrent here ? I find it takes a lot too much of memory..
<Riddell> don't talk to me about too much memory
<OdyX> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> naaching out of memory killer went on a ramage on my server last night
<Riddell> OdyX: when you say 'errors saying me "no error"' what do that mean?
<OdyX> Riddell: I was unclear...
<OdyX> rapid translation: "Error fetching list of printers: successful-ok"
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> when did that pop up?
<OdyX> which is certainly for testing purposes, but weird...
<OdyX> Every time I want to print...
<Riddell> ok
<OdyX> In fact, I have not added a printer with your packages, but I printed with an ever installed one.
<Riddell> would you mind removing cupsys with --purge then adding it again and seeing if you can add your printer ok?
<OdyX> Riddell: I'm trying that now... I have to print maint-guide-fr :D
<\sh> hey riddell
<Riddell> good afternoon \sh 
<OdyX> Riddell: error on purging cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<Riddell> OdyX: from apt-get remove?
<OdyX> Riddell: apt-get --purge remove yep
<Riddell> OdyX: ah well, at least it's not a KDE error :)
<OdyX> Riddell:  :D
<OdyX> Riddell: another question: why noes kubuntu-desktop reccomend gnome-gv ? it's cupsys-driver ?
<OdyX> s/noes/does
<Riddell> it does?
<OdyX> well... purge cupsys and install kubuntu-desktop... ...
<OdyX> Riddell: No... it is cupsys-driver-gutenprint...
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Riddell> bon apres midi raphink 
<Riddell> OdyX: hmm, I suspect a gnome user packaged that then
<OdyX> I do even Riddell :D
<OdyX> Gnome-users> Hear what Linus said! 
<Riddell> now now, let's not start that
<OdyX> Riddell: I'm  joking... :-> Maybe shouldn't I.
<Riddell> OdyX: probably ok in here, but in #kubuntu or #ubuntu you could start a riot :)
<OdyX> Riddell: Yeah.... I know that.
<OdyX> It's pretty funny... as Linus probably uses TTY1-70 and emacs.
* OdyX wonders why emacs is not included in Ubuntu.
<\sh> it is
<\sh> emacs21 is the package..
<\sh> and it is in main
<OdyX> \sh: yeah, but not default...
<OdyX> GNU-compliant ? ;-)
<Riddell> emacs21 is one of the first things to go off the CDs when we run out of space
<OdyX> Riddell: it is so big ?
<Riddell> linus uses uemacs
<Riddell> OdyX: emacs21 is the second largest package on my system.  largest is openoffice
<OdyX> god...
<\sh> yepp..emacs is an OS for itself ;)
<OdyX> but you do use emacs.... :D
<OdyX> 44,1 MiB if installed... pretty big.
<_arthurb> how are beginners suppose to get around if emacs is not installed by default?! I'm shocked
<Riddell> I use emacs yes
<Riddell> I also use kate
* OdyX uses VI. And kate.
<\sh> use vim
<_arthurb> nothing beats notepad in wine
<OdyX> _arthurb: sure!
<\sh> but most of the users are using kate or gedit (depeding on the flavour) only hardcore unix gurus are using vi or emacs ;)
<\sh> nowadays :)
<Riddell> it would be interesting to know the proportion of kate/gedit to emacs/vi users
<OdyX> vi is very good for things like sources.list and xorg.conf
<\sh> I'm even get stucked with mcedit :( or pico...I'm used to vi and emacs
<_arthurb> I think kate | gedit should offer a functionnality to sudo when saving a file 
<Riddell> pico evil, non-free!
<OdyX> vi is very unintuitive though
<\sh> OdyX: for beginners yes....for advanced users it's quite fast for doing day to day tasks
<_arthurb> If a beginner wants to edit a configuration file for example, it will seem natural to him to open it from konqueror using kate
<_arthurb> he then will proceed to do it's modification and be very very badly surprised once he's done
<\sh> _arthurb: a beginner doesn't want to edit a configuration file...he/she wants to have a gui
<OdyX> _arthurb: yeah... but a beginner should NOT have to edit a configuration file.
<_arthurb> sure but sometimes they do
<_arthurb> I've installed kubuntu for many persons
<OdyX> well... nano does it job pretty well.
<\sh> because there is no alternative
<_arthurb> and they eventually run in this problem
<OdyX> So.
<\sh> e.g. .asoundrc...just writing a small utility to swap default soundcards in .asoundrc
<OdyX> Leaving connection, have to move the laptop to the printer. 
<OdyX> Seeya guys.
<\sh> Riddell: oh btw... amarok + amarok-xine-engine and asoundrc/asound.conf
<OdyX> (and girls)
<_arthurb> (and harcore win95 users)
<Riddell> _arthurb: we do have Konqueror's right click "Edit as Root" item, but your way does sound nicer
<\sh> Riddell: I'm using just now a usb headset, which I set to be the default sounddevice in .asoundrc...
<\sh> when it's not there anymore (e.g. unplugged), amarok and xine-engine won't play anymore, amarok is removing the engine settings, and there is no way to adjust it to another sound hw
<_arthurb> true
<\sh> the alsa docs but says, that the application must re read /etc/asound.conf every time it's starting new
<_arthurb> the simple way would be to provide a open with "kdesu kate"
<\sh> which doesn't happen for amarok and the xine engine
<Tm_T> humm
<\sh> Riddell: any idea how we can work around this annoyance and bug?
<_arthurb> also in actions, the absence as "send as mail attachment" is puzzling... I can sign it with gpg, send it by bluetooth, put it on a data cd... but not send it with kmail...  
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: have kopete-0.12 bianry package now ?
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: dapper?
<Tm_T> beta2?
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: ya
<Riddell> \sh: no idea I'm afraid, you'd need to poke an amarok develop
<Riddell> developer
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T: dunna build it now 
<Tm_T> \sh: what problem with amarok?
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: ?
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/
<Tm_T> I think there's allor almost all you need
<\sh> Tm_T: it doesn't reread the xine engine settings, when you change sound hw...it's only reading the "default" which , but if you change the default via .asoundrc it doesn't reread the configs, which should happen, when you read the alsa docs
<freeflying-ibook> Tm_T:  poor , I'd buuld it for myself , I'm using ibook now
<Tm_T> freeflying-ibook: ok
<Tm_T> \sh: sounds, err, fun
<Tm_T> bah bah
<Tm_T> shttp is still broken in trunk
<Tm_T> https?
<\sh> Tm_T: well, you run into it, when you are using e.g. a headset, set it to default, restart kde, and after that, remove it, default setting for usb headset is just gone...no sound anymore :)
<Tm_T> ouch
<\sh> change .asoundrc to set another soundcard to default, restart amarok, no sound either, because it doesn't read the asound.conf again, only when you restart the whole kde session
<OdyX_> Riddell: Ping
<Tm_T> \sh: now in #amarok, there's makery and eean somewhat active ;)
<OdyX_> Riddell: it does NOT work.
<\sh> i'll join fast :)
<Tm_T> markey even
<Riddell> OdyX_: sigh, what's wrong?
<OdyX_> Riddell: first of all... I cannot go sudo mode in Printer config
<Riddell> you shouldn't need that
<crimsun> \sh: I hope to address that the lack-of-a-gui-to-set-default-card in kde system settings this coming week
<OdyX_> OK... Though at the end of adding my HP Deskjet 600... It said me something like "unable to load hplip - You hav no rights therefor, try to ..."
<crimsun> \sh: right now I have a rather pressing kernel->sound issue to resolve
<\sh> crimsun: I'm just hacking on a small pykde app for solving this issue locally for the user, changing .asoundrc
<\sh> crimsun: but it won't help anyone, when you have to restart the kde session to grab the new default sound card
<crimsun> \sh: ok, but please don't change ~/.asoundrc . That's always user-specific. Change ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf instead. I presume you're calling asoundconf?
<OdyX> Riddell: so?
<\sh> crimsun: the docs on alsa homepage, tells me, that the applicaiton which is using alsa should re-read every time it's started the /etc/asound.conf
<\sh> which again includes .asoundrc 
<crimsun> \sh: yes, that's an amarok engine issue, but Ubuntu convention (thanks to Martin Pitt) is to use ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf in Dapper.
<\sh> crimsun: any docs on it?
<crimsun> man asoundconf
<crimsun> the only circumstances in which we touch ~/.asoundrc are: 1) ~/.asoundrc doesn't exist, in which case the markers are inserted and ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf included; 2) converting from older set-default-soundcard (in Breezy) syntax
<\sh> for this you have to include .asoundrc.asoundconf from your local .asoundrc 
<crimsun> yes, just typed that
<crimsun> if ~/.asoundrc already exists and does not contain those markers, asoundconf will refuse to modify ~/.asoundrc*
<\sh> yeah...but it won't help amarok, without restarting the kde session, and that's the bug actually...the other thing is not a problem at all to implement (calling asoundconf)
<crimsun> unfortunately that's a larger infrastructure issue we can't really work around...
<crimsun> well...we could forcibly reload the alsa modules, but that's highly intrusive
<\sh> didn't help me 
<\sh> even changing the settings in .xine/config didn't help...
<Riddell> OdyX: hmm, a new error to me
<Riddell> OdyX: i hplip installed and started?
<crimsun> \sh: before you reloaded, did you change the index parameters per module?
<OdyX> Riddell: well... default, huh ?
<Riddell> sudo /etc/init.d/hplip stop; sudo /etc/init.d/hplip start
<\sh> crimsun: when I reboot the laptop, with plugged in usb headset, my headset is card 0, and the on board sound hw is card 1....default in my local .asoundrc is card 0, 
<OdyX> Riddell: OK, OK. I try again (the printer is near the routeur....
<crimsun> \sh: are you using index or name syntax?
<crimsun> \sh: under Dapper it's far easier to use name syntax (asoundconf list)
<\sh> pcm.!default {
<\sh> type hw
<\sh> card 1
<\sh> }
<\sh> ctl.!default {
<\sh> type hw
<\sh> card 1
<\sh> }
<\sh> I swicthed the 0 into 1 :) and vice versa
<crimsun> asoundconf just needs to set two parameters, !defaults.pcm.card and !defaults.ctl.card
<\sh> which is just the same, but other format what I wrote..
<\sh> which shouldn't make any difference...
<crimsun> right
<crimsun> if k apps aren't picking up, then something's buggered in them...
<crimsun> the gnome analogy is gconfaudiosink not being dynamic; the state of devices is generated only once at login
<crimsun> (thus hotplugging additional sound devices doesn't allow on-the-fly switching)
<OdyX> Riddell: 
<OdyX> Impossible de charger le pilote demand : 
<OdyX> Impossible de crer le pilote Foomatic [HP-DeskJet_600,hpijs] . Soit ce pilote n'existe pas, soit vous n'avez pas le droit d'effectuer cette opration.
<\sh> I have to test other sound apps in kde..to check...when it's only amarok, we are doing fine, but when all apps are not picking the settings up, we have really a little big problem
<Riddell> OdyX: well that's a totally new error to me :(
<OdyX> Impossible to load asked driver - Impossible to create driver Foomatic [...]  Or it doesn't exist, or you have not the right to process this operation.
<OdyX> Riddell: and not only "new error", it's regression... I could before...
<Riddell> OdyX: you could try with gnome-cups-thing to see if it's KDE's fault of CUPS's fault
<OdyX> Beurk. 
<OdyX> I can :-(
<\sh> we have a little big problem...kaffeine is behaving the same
<OdyX> Riddell: this make me install a lot of gnome.. :'(
<OdyX> Riddell: less than emacs though
<\sh> crimsun: looks like xine-engine is the problem actually...
<OdyX> \sh: Just received your mail on *-devel ML. Your GPG key seems expired...
<\sh> OdyX: can't :) it doesn't have an expiry date :)
<OdyX> \sh... Well. Kmail && KGPG complain...
<\sh> yeah see it 
<OdyX> \sh kgpg no.. But kmail does...
<OdyX> bizarre.
<\sh> looks like it has problems signing attachments :)
<OdyX> Riddell: Well... it worked.
<Riddell> OdyX: gnome-cups-thing?
<OdyX> Riddell: yep.
<Riddell> foo
<\sh> letstest with a mail to myself
<\sh> could be mailman as well
<OdyX> Riddell: and GOD.... it is a lot easier to install a printer... I usually don't like Gnome stuff, but you should take a look. I don't know how they make it, but the printer is auto-detected, two clics... as I have a big lag on Kde stuff to get the printer list... 
<\sh> Message was signed by sh@linux-server.org (Key ID: 0xC189E733C098EFA8).
<\sh> The signature is valid and the key is ultimately trusted.
<\sh> mailman
<Riddell> kdeprint is horribly unmaintained
<OdyX> Riddell: Hum... I see. Shit.
<\sh> OdyX: it's mailman the list software somehow
<OdyX> \sh: Well....
<\sh> let me check with my server install of mailman :)
<OdyX> \sh: do you confirm bug 15485 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15485 in kdepim kmail "kmail don't ask the phrase for decipher" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15485
<\sh> no...it's working properly at my place..but mailman is breaking the signature of the mail after approving by listadmin
<\sh> problem with gpg-agent is, that it has to be started as session service with the xorg startup scripts..
<\sh> same like the ssh agent stuff..that's why I don't use gpg-agent at all :)
<OdyX> \sh: I have to... As the bug confirms here...
<OdyX> \sh: just but a script launching it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<OdyX> s/but/put
<\sh> OdyX: did you startup the gpg-agent in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/? check the common-ssh-agent script and adjust it accordingly
<\sh> OdyX: everything else is not working with gpg-agent
<OdyX> \sh: well.. I except kmail does the work ALONE...
<\sh> OdyX: no
<OdyX> \sh which is not the case.
<\sh> OdyX: it's the same problem with ssh-agent...when not started via Xsession.d...
<OdyX> \sh Well.. I use gpg-agent now.. started with KDE
<\sh> OdyX: start it with X :)
<OdyX> \sh: I have a script...
<\sh> OdyX: it was one of my first bugs I reported when I tried out psi on hoary :) 
<OdyX> \sh in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<\sh> OdyX: yeah....that's the right way :)
<OdyX> \sh... no script is executable in that folder !!!
<\sh> but if this is not working, then gpg-agent is uttlery broken somehow..
<OdyX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  567 2005-12-12 14:23 90gpg-agent
<OdyX> weird.
<\sh> well..
<\sh>  /etc/X11/xsession.options you have to enable it :)
<OdyX> \sh: One thing I don't understand... Shouldn't that be "automagical" ?
<\sh> OdyX: no
<OdyX> It's nothing easy for end user...
<OdyX> \sh: why '????
<\sh> gpg-agent is the biggest security hole ever
<OdyX> \sh: so what ??? How do you do ?
<\sh> OdyX: I'm typing my passphrase every single time :)
<jpatrick> same here
<OdyX> I'd like to... but I'm never asked for it.
<OdyX> That's what I don't understand...
<\sh> OdyX: check your gpg.conf
<\sh> if there is something with gpg-agent, and it has no # in front of it, put one in front of it
<_arthurb> OdyX: had that bug once
<_arthurb> it said wrong passphrase without prompting me
<OdyX> \sh done.
<\sh> there is at least one application which changes the gpg.conf without asking, that's seahorse, a gnome gpg agent shit
<\sh> now restart your xsession, without the agent
<OdyX> means ?
<\sh> remove/disable all starts of gpg-agent (even that in /etc/X11/xsession.config) 
<\sh> restart your X+KDE Session and try again with kmail :)
<OdyX> OK.
<OdyX> That's what I had before.. But let's try.
<OdyX> Should I remove my ~/.kde/Autostart/GnuPG ?
<\sh> ps -ef|grep gpg-agent should show any traces left of gpg-agent..
<\sh> sure
<\sh> mv it out of the way first :)
<OdyX> OK. Let's try.
<OdyX_Irssi> KDE loading.
<OdyX> \sh: did not work...
<OdyX> Message chiffr (dchiffrage indisponible)
<OdyX> Raison : Le module externe de cryptographie  openpgp  ne peut pas dchiffrer les donnes.
<OdyX> Erreur : Bad passphrase
<\sh> OdyX: give me your key id pls
<\sh> lets check/
<\sh> ps -ef|grep gpg-agent
<OdyX> \sh: E9A278F0
<OdyX> didier   18043 17715  0 19:10 pts/1    00:00:00 grep gpg-agent
<OdyX> that's all I have
<\sh> ok
<\sh> now send me an encrypted mail pls...my key you should have in you pubring
<OdyX> I do. :D
<\sh> oh btw.,.which encryption engine are you using? you set it to "any" right?
<OdyX> Well.. Where ?
<Riddell> OdyX, raphink: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org//projets/kubuntu_fr
<OdyX> Riddell: I know... I'm second participant :D
<OdyX> Riddell: but thanks for relay.
<raphink> thanks for the info Riddell
<\sh> OdyX: identity -> modify -> crypto -> prefered crytpo message format
<OdyX> \sh: yep. Any
<\sh> ok..send me a mail to sh@sourcecode.de
<OdyX> \sh: done.
<raphink> \sh: I'll upload your patch
<OdyX> \sh: when signing, I get a BIG message from kmail complaining....
<raphink> (for knetworkmanager)
<\sh> yes..you are using openpgp inline messages, which is deprecated :)
<OdyX> \sh ????
<OdyX> It should not !!!
<\sh> yeah...it's default behaviour...just tested it with a local test
<OdyX> \sh: I don't understand.. My mails appear in the lower part as two-pieces..
<\sh> decrypt plugin is broken
<\sh> and encryption as well.
<OdyX> Shit... what's that for stuff?
<OdyX> \sh: so where's the option for sending MIME always? Any => MIME ?
<\sh> it just works with plain encrypted message texts
<\sh> so...encrypt your message, paste it into the mail text, and send it, then it's asking for the passphrase
<\sh> weired
<OdyX> you're laughing ?
<\sh> no
<\sh> openpgp plugin is broken
<\sh> what was the bug report again?
<\sh> well...as I said, try this: encrypt a text to yourself...paste the encrypted text into the mail window..and send it to yourself, without any signing or encryption of kmail
<\sh> receive it, it should ask you for the passphrase
<\sh> which is totally wrong
<OdyX> So how should I make ? Use gpg-agent as I did ?
<\sh> not wrong, but strange..it should support gpg mime stuff actually
<\sh> s/mime is not supported anyways
<OdyX> bug 15486
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15486 in gnome-panel "System, Places, <andthatlastmenu> dissapeared" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15486
<OdyX> No
<OdyX> bug 15485
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15485 in kdepim kmail "kmail don't ask the phrase for decipher" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15485
<OdyX> Yep
<\sh> it's working with a plain encrypted text right?
<OdyX> \sh: wait... Trying.
<\sh> OdyX: the mail text should start with 
<\sh> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
<\sh> Version: GnuPG v1.4.1 (GNU/Linux)
<\sh> hQEOA4ww4t4xp+87EAQAuJfCm0VYHGBIr614pdvxMb2VN1j629BLfVR/RQWXA7G8
<OdyX> I'm tryiing... But I cannot send as Kmail WANTS to encrypt it...
<\sh> no...uncheck the encrypt button :)
<OdyX> \sh: was unchecked.. 
<OdyX> \sh: but my entry in kabc says "always encrypt"
<OdyX> \sh: changed...
<raphink> \sh: did you forward your patch for knetworkmanager upstream?
<\sh> raphink: no ... I need to check where I can save the state of the settings first...looks like that knetworkmanager doesn't use a global kconfig instance
<raphink> ah
<raphink> \sh: I tested and uploaded your patch
<\sh> raphink: cool :) thx :)
<\sh> well..knetworkmanager is not a nice piece of software, not good for reading :)
<OdyX> \sh: that's weird.
<OdyX> \sh: speaking of Kmail.
<\sh> OdyX: outcome of the test? :)
<\sh> it asked you for the passphrase right?
<OdyX> It worked... Well.. I signed and then encrypted... Kmail only checked encryption...
<OdyX> But yep. It asked.
<\sh> and the source of the email is not a mime message, just a plain text with ascii armored gpg encrypted text
<OdyX> Yep. That's bad bad bad.
<\sh> yes...it's a broken plugin...and I think it's upstream problem
<OdyX> \sh: So what should we do? Make end-user install/use gpg-agent or force to inline PGP or correct the plugin ?
<OdyX> \sh: How do YOU decrypt mails ?
<OdyX> gpg-agent ?
<\sh> well, I receive most of the time plain encrypted mails without mime..that's why I never bothered :)
<\sh> but for this, I just copy and paste the gpg stuff into gpg -d < EOF \ <paste code here>
<\sh> but to be honest, I would like to fix the plugin
<\sh> it's a serious regression of functionality
<OdyX> \sh: sure !!
<\sh> apt-get source kdepim
<\sh> lets see what I can find out
* OdyX will first print maint-guide.
<OdyX> :D
<\sh> .oO(looks like that I'm doing the ubuntu motu way again :))
<OdyX> \sh: http://bugs.kde.org/simple_search.cgi?id=decrypt
<OdyX> \sh: Ubuntu motu way ??'
<OdyX> \sh on bugs.kde.org, they all say to use gpg-agent..
<\sh> they are lazy people
<OdyX> \sh: seems globally KDE guys Expect you to use gpg-agent and nothing else for all the MIME stuff
<\sh> it's the wrong way (tm)
<OdyX> Yep... But it visibly needs a lot of work on KDE side.
<\sh> yes some nasty mime handling
<\sh> but this should be possible...
<OdyX> Sure... Thunderbird makes it natively..
<\sh> Riddell: you can forget the patch now, raphink injected it already :) thx btw :)
<OdyX> \sh: is there any possiblity to CREATE WIFI LANS with (K)NetworkManager ?
<\sh> to create?
<\sh> youmean set up ad-hoc wifi structures or letting ubuntu/kubuntu be an AP?
<OdyX> Both...
<\sh> no
<OdyX> bad.
<OdyX> vi /etc/network/interfaces then ?
<\sh> for AP infrastructures there are other packages much better...actually it's more a server service
<\sh> ad-hoc settings I'm doing with iwconfig :)
<OdyX> Yeah... So do I too.. but adhoc should be doable with k-nm, no ?
<\sh> no..it's only for connection establishing
<\sh> you can't change the mode of your card (ad-hoc, ap, or repeater)
<OdyX> hum.... 
* OdyX should RTFM.
<\sh> this can only be done via iwconfig which is used internally by /etc/network/interfaces
<\sh> and /etc/network/if-pre-up.d bla
<\sh> brb restarting session
<\sh> re
<OdyX> Re \sh
<\sh> Riddell: can we enable the wifi configuration from kcontrol in systemsettings
<\sh> ?
<Riddell> \sh: the broken one?
<Riddell> you can get to it from kwifimanger if you really want
<\sh> Riddell: just wondered, didn't try it actually...but we need something for setting up ad-hoc wifi networks
<Riddell> can't knetworkmanager do that?
<\sh> n
<\sh> o
<\sh> but this kcontrol module should do it, somehow :)
<httpdss> Riddell: talking about adhoc, kwifimanager doesnt show the singnal strength :S
<Riddell> httpdss: of anything?  or just adhoc?
<httpdss> Riddell: never had the oportunity to use Managed ... i use a mesh network 
<\sh> managed networks are just fine :)
<httpdss> Riddell: so i cant tell 
<\sh> you can see the signal strength :) just tested it :)
<httpdss> the wifi applet works just fine . 
<Riddell> we're considering replacing kwifimanager with wlassistant
<httpdss> Riddell: well not a bad option, though its not to "eye friendly" :P 
<\sh> k..going to bed..good night gentlement
<httpdss> night .. 6pm here :D
<Riddell> that's the amazing thing about irc, all sorts of timezones
<httpdss> hehe .. not to mention australians which are one day ahead of us ..
<httpdss> Riddell: on one of the wiki pages it says that python is the preffered language for ubuntu developers, i've been looking to find apps on python made for ubuntu, but found none.. any ideas of one ? 
<Riddell> espresso/ubiquity live CD installer
<Riddell> gdebi and gnome-app-install and language-selector
<Riddell> launchpad.net
<Riddell> bzr (bazaar-vcs.org)
<httpdss> wow .. thx .. 
<Riddell> the python thing is mostly Mark Shuttleworth's preference
<Riddell> I largely agree
<Riddell> although the language has some peculiarities
<Riddell> and the kde python bindings have some problems I've come accross
<httpdss> i started to explore python after that comment on the wiki, and i thank the person who wrote that on the wiki :P gr8 language .. my next step is c++ 
<Riddell> I really miss the static typing of c++, it helps stop mistakes and aids in documenting the program
<Riddell> but that's about all I miss
<_Sime> I've been doing more Java at work, and the static typing makes everything feel like development  is going in slow motion.
<_Sime> it costs so much time and effort to keep the typing system happy.
<Riddell> why?
<Riddell> I really don't see the advantage in dynamic typing
<Riddell> it means you don't have a clue what you're ment to be passing into a method
<_Sime> because spelling out all of my types for the compilier inside my methods is a real pain in the ass.
<_Sime> Types for method signatures make a lot more sense.
<Riddell> yes, that's the worst bit
<_Sime> but having to deal with it all on every line of code that you write is really annoying.
<_Sime> it is not so much that static typing is a bad idea. It is just that C++/Java style static typing is so laborious and time consuming.
<Riddell> I never found it a problem
<_Sime> it costs too much.
<Riddell> and I've never had a need where I want a variable to be one type at the start then change to another type
<_Sime> maybe type-inferrence is the way to go.
<_Sime> true, you usually don't do that. It is all the declaring and declaring and declaring that bugs me.
<Riddell> the weird things KDevelop does to infer the types in Javascript so it can give you variable completion is insane
<Riddell> Foo foo = new Foo
<_Sime> you should have a look at the language Boo, and also what MS are adding to the next version of C#.
<Riddell> next version eh?
<_Sime> http://www.codepost.org/view/126
<_Sime> there is a short post about the type inference in C# 3.0
<_Sime> http://boo.codehaus.org/Type+Inference
<_Sime> and Boo.
<_Sime> it looks like it could deliver the best of both worlds.
<Riddell> that costpost article is interesting, but the   var b; b = 100 is the problem
<Riddell> the syntax is inconsistent if you want to predeclaire your variable
<Riddell> or if you want your variable to be a superclass if what you happen to initially assign it
<_Sime> you still have the option of explicity specifying the type.
<_Sime> oh, I see what you mean about var b;b=100;. That is really just a limitation of MS's spec/implementation.
<_Sime> you could make your compilier also handle var b;b=100;
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-28
<httpdss> does anyone know if there is any plaxo (as a resource) for kontact being developed ?
* Riddell doesn't know what plaxo is
<httpdss> its like a web service that works as a personal online agenda (contacts and event calender) ... http://www.plaxo.com/
<httpdss> there is a thunderbird plugin for it...
<httpdss> and also works with M$ outl**k
<_Sime> I can't open mulitple Kates now... anyone know how to fix this?
<Lure> _Sime: I think Tonio_ added some magic to desktop file...
<Lure> you should be able to start tem from shell ;-)
<hunger> Any idea why my display keeps getting darker at random times?
<Lure> hunger: just when inactive or in general? Laptop?
<hunger> Lure: When my laptop is on AC and I am working on it.
<hunger> Lure: Suddenly the milo brightness dialog comes up and the screen gets much darker.
<hunger> Lure It is a T43p (Lenovo Thinkpad)
<Lure> interesting... my notebook has only HW key controls for brightness
<hunger> using kpowersave.
<Lure> do you use kpowersave - I know it has some brithness settings in last version
<Lure> maybe you scheme in powersave changes (not sure why) and causes change in brightness setting
<hunger> Lure: Possible.
<hunger> Lure: I wonder why that would happen though.
<hunger> Well, something for eft to fix;-)
<jpatrick> or us to fix in eft
<freeflying> Riddell: I got lots feedback that beta's install cd can not install grub 
<\sh> same I heard yesterday for ubuntu espresso install
<freeflying> \sh: seems this is know ?
<\sh> dunno..but looks like..
<kmon> kubuntu live beta torrent for amd64 is way sloow....
<jpatrick> can someone confirm bug #40628 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40628 in kmediafactory "kmediafactory seems to depend on mjpegtools to work." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40628
<mornfall> Riddell: ping?
* Hobbsee waves to mornfall 
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee 
<jpatrick> hi everyone
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick 
<Lure> hi evertone
<Lure> s/evertone/everyone/ ;-)
* Hobbsee waves to Lure 
* Lure waves back ;-)
<jpatrick> although evertone sounds better
* Hobbsee happily munches on dinner at 11pm :P
<jpatrick> I'll be dead by that time
* jpatrick HAS to eat dinner at 7pm or else
<Lure> can somebody confirm bug 35581 - I cannot reproduce...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35581 in kubuntu-meta "dapper f5 live: administrator mode doesn't work in systemsettings" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35581
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: really?  why?
<Hobbsee> hypoglycaemia?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: i get hungry
<Hobbsee> good point
<jpatrick> I'm off to lunch
* Lure got hungry while your are discussing it ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: trying to reproduce
<Hobbsee> Lure: i cant reproduce that - p/w box comes up, it wont accept the wrong p/w, it does accept the correct p/w
<Lure> exactly - I do not know whay they got such behaviour - it is too bad to be true 
<Hobbsee> Lure: it seems commonly reported.  does it happen on a new user?
<Lure> Hobbsee: good point - I have dual boot with Kubuntu Beta (no update yet) and will try there
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you did something to Riddell?
<Hobbsee> Lure: okay.   mine's always worked in dapper, all the way thru the flights (installed off flight 1, and flight 4)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: er...duct tape and locked him in the cupboard?  how'd you figure that out?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: he doesn't react
<Hobbsee> mornfall: idle for an hour....
<mornfall> so probably the duct tape prevents him from reaching keyboard? :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, the problem probably is more that he cant see the screen, to know when to type
<raphink> let's fix kipi-plugins for gallery2 support :)
<raphink> small yet useful :)
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<raphink> thanks for the reporting about the kopete patch Hobbsee, that was a very nice one :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: no problem :)  _arthurb_ first mentioned it in here though
<raphink> :)
<raphink> good
<raphink> my #1 bug to fix now is the korganizer one
<raphink> which is horrid
<Hobbsee> ewww
<raphink> and I don't have the knowledge to fix it myself in a reasonable time
<raphink> I mean shipping a korganizer that crashes everytime you try to add/edit an event is not an option
<Lure> raphink: which bug - I am adding events on daily basis...
<raphink> Lure: really?
<raphink> I have this bug even on debian sid
<raphink> and people ahve it on BSD too
<Lure> raphink: bug id?
<raphink> let me find it
<raphink> Lure: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/39419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39419 in kdepim korganizer "korganizer krashes when creating event" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Lure> interesting... the only thing I can think of is that I have recreated my ~/.kde with Flight 6
<Lure> (I did manually move from Breezy)
<Lure> Maybe is something that was left by older korginizer in config files that makes 3.5.2 unhappy
<Lure> raphink: you tested korganizer through kontact?
<raphink> both
<Lure> and I suppose your chroot tests where on clean user (no upgrades)...
<raphink> Lure: sorry i'm a bit busy I'll test again soon
<raphink> not sure I tested with a clean profile Lure
<raphink> I'll do that
<Lure> raphink: since it crashes in Q widget, I suspect it may have to do with screen resolutions potentially
<raphink> ah
<raphink> that's weird
<raphink> the weird thing is that editing tasks works fine
<raphink> but not events
<Lure> I will test on my desktop which does not have high-res display (145 DPI) - maybe I can reproduce there
<Lure> yes, but todo has different dialog than event
<Lure> it may be good to run with valgrind...
<raphink> I reproduced it on 3 machines
<raphink> with different resolutions
<raphink> Lure: crashes just the same with a clean profile
<raphink> on dapper, up-to-date
<Lure> it looks this crash is due to assert (checking index 56), maybe some field is limited to 55 elements and you have more...
<Lure> raphink: you tested on english or french?
<raphink> french
<raphink> I don't have anything in the fields
<Lure> that might be - all reporters have non-english names...
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> since I'm adding an event
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I'll test in english US then
* Lure is being called for lunch... bbl
<raphink> Lure: crashes all the same in US english
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: when will debtags update get back to debtags postinst?
<mornfall> people cry about adept not working all the time
<Riddell> I don't think it can, the build daemons don't have internet access so it times out
<Riddell> is that what makes adept think the apt database isn't there?
<mornfall> Riddell: yes
<mornfall> adept depends on debtags specifically because of the postinst
<Hobbsee> so he escaped from the duct tape and the closet!  welcome back Riddell!
<Riddell> mornfall: can't it just ue the debtags database that debtags has?
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<mornfall> Riddell: the one generated by debtags update?
<Hobbsee> :)
<mornfall> :)
<Riddell> mornfall: doesnt it have one to fall back on?
<Riddell> what happens if there's no internet access?
<Riddell> which is the case with the live fs build, and probably a fair proportion of traditional style installs
<mornfall> debtags update has fallback -- but there is no fallback if the binary index is not there
<mornfall> there's also debtags update --local
<mornfall> from some point onwards
<mornfall> Riddell: but you don't have tags in Packages file, do you?
<Riddell> let me download it and ee
<Riddell> see
<mornfall> Riddell: anyway, there's /usr/share/debtags/ IIRC with *some* database
<Riddell> there's tags-current.gz
<mornfall> Riddell: so you should be able to put file:///usr/share/debtags into debtags/sources.list
<mornfall> and let debtags update run
<mornfall> Riddell: it also gives you a way to fix kde/gnome/other selection of adept_installer (if the local database is used you can fix that one)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: any tips for new upstream release updating for PackGuide?
<Hobbsee> er...what?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i know it's getting kinda late, but that sentence isnt making much sense no matter how many times i read it!
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'm working on the PackGuide now
<Hobbsee> yes...
<Hobbsee> oh, for how to upgrade a package that upstream has released?
<jpatrick> and you had some points on the updating package bit
<Hobbsee> oh...from a conversatoin that i had with Riddell many months ago..
<Hobbsee> which i pastebinned for a guy?
<jpatrick> something for ubuntu-motu
<jpatrick> from*
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: this?  http://pastebin.com/676887
<jpatrick> ok, I'll right up a bit on it
<Riddell> mornfall: I've uploaded a copy of debtags that includes a copy of the files needed in /var/lib/debtags
<Riddell> sorry for messing that up
<mornfall> Riddell: i still think that there's a proper way to do that (like using debtags update on a local-only database)
<mornfall> no idea how you generate the file in /var/lib, but if it's tdb it's architecture-dependent IIRC
<Riddell> mornfall: the version of debtags in ubuntu doesn't seem to have the --local
<mornfall> Riddell: but if default sources.list has nothing remote, it won't fetch anything now, will iT?
<mornfall> it*
<mornfall> but yeah, there'll probably be this problem with upgrade path
<mornfall> Riddell: whatever, if it works...
<OdyX> Who cares about Kubuntu's iconset ?
<Tm_T> kwwii I think
<OdyX> 'cause I wondered about Ogg's icons...
<OdyX> I have a video with Vorbis and Theora... Icon stays "loudspeaker"
<Tm_T> OdyX: well, problem of ogg video when it's not .ogv
<OdyX> Tm_T: Ogv is no known extension...
<Tm_T> true, but I have seen it somewhere :p
<Tm_T> and that did tell me directly what it is
<OdyX> Tm_T: AFAIK (after reading the Ogg specs), Ogg is a container... could contain only video with no sound.
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> ogg is just container, normally containing vorbis-audio
<OdyX> BUT... I just tried to rename it...
<OdyX> it doesn't change anything...
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tm_T> might be mime problem
<OdyX> in properties, it is still said "Ogg Vorbis sound"
<Tm_T> well, then container tells it's audio perhaps?
<OdyX> Tm_T: could be that my Ogg is bad formed....
* OdyX is diving the web to find an example.
<OdyX> Tm_T: That's it....
<OdyX> Tm_T: the file in Examples is treated correctly.
<OdyX> Tm_T: so this is a thoggen error.
<OdyX> Tm_T: bug kde 109598
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 109598 in general "konqi needs to be a bit tolerant with theora headers" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109598
<Tm_T> OdyX: aah, interesting
<jpatrick> Tm_T: that took a while to reply to
<Tm_T> it did?
<Tm_T> nah, I don't think so
<jpatrick> let's see an hour and a half
<jpatrick> say*
<Tm_T> that's not much
<jpatrick> max is 5 months
<MidMark> devels: there are no 1.5.0.2 for mozilla browser and email client?
<jpatrick> raphink: ping
<raphink> pong jpatrick
<jpatrick> REVU request: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2300
<raphink> not right now
<raphink> send me a mail about it
<raphink> I'm busy with a few bugs
<jpatrick> just so you know :)
<raphink> ok 
* raphink adds a note for it
<jpatrick> and anyone else that can revu
<raphink> sure
<raphink> Lure: seems you're right about i18n && korganizer bug
<raphink> I'm testing stuff on the live CD right now
* jpatrick is done for this week
<raphink> and it seems switching languages provokes the bug
<raphink> jpatrick: the week has just begun ;)
<Lure> raphink: good - at least it is more clear now
<raphink> I'm still testing to get sure of it
<jpatrick> well in two hours
<jpatrick> night
<raphink> I consider weeks begin on sunday :)
<jpatrick> ;)
<Lure> yes, and jpatrick is already done with this one ;-)
<raphink> hehe right
<raphink> that's right
<jpatrick> bye now
<raphink> hmmpf
<Tonio_> hey
<raphink> allee: I updated kipi-plugins with a patch for gallery2 export, if you feel like forwarding that to debian
<allee> raphink: Thx. For the info: My current todo is first digikam, then the imageplugins and kipi-plugins.
<raphink> it's very fast 
<raphink> just take the patch and forward it if you feel
<raphink> it allows to log into gallery2
<raphink> which is currently not possible
<raphink> but many people have switched to gallery2 now
<allee> raphink: yeah, I've seen the gallery2 discussion and patch in kde-imaging ml
<raphink> ok
<allee> raphink: but I was too busy lately :(
<raphink> there has been 3 patches
<raphink> so I've merged them in one
<raphink> that's applied in kipi-plugins now
<raphink> in ubuntu
<allee> raphink: lots of bug fixing is currently going on in kipi-plugins.  They try to finalize a 1.0 release
<raphink> great
<raphink> that'll be for edgy
<allee> raphink: yes, it will be too late.
<allee> raphink: + for dapper
<raphink> yes
<allee> raphink: pity because the html export plugins has quite some bugs. and it's successor sounds promising
<raphink> mhm
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-29
<raphink> well we can' thave all great things in one distro ;)
<raphink> otherwise people won't be happy to upgrade
<allee> lol
* raphink begins to think MS-wise
<raphink> lol
<allee> he he
<allee> nite
<raphink> night
<raphink> toma_: are you there?
<raphink> Sime: are you there?
<raphink> :'(
<OdyX> raphink: feel lonely ?
<raphink> yes :(
<OdyX> I think I cannot help you...
<raphink> haha
<OdyX> ?
* OdyX is about to restart on Hurd.
<raphink> nevermind
<raphink> oh nice
<OdyX> raphink: well.. nothing serious for the moment... but interesting though.
<OdyX> raphink: I'd better work for kubuntu-fr :D
<raphink> sure
<OdyX> So..
<raphink> it's been this way for the last 20 years
<raphink> interesting but nothing serious
<OdyX> ;-)
<OdyX> Well... 
<OdyX> Good night boy  !
<raphink> nite
<OdyX> Bonne nuit!
<raphink> anyone could tell me why http://pastebin.com/677981 fails to build ?
<raphink> I'm a bit lost on this :(
<didier> Why automake 1.6 isn't in the repos ? (kdevelop needs it to compile kde apps)
<crimsun> it appears to be, why?
<poimen> I need to configure net on dapper but I woint get the kcontrol net configuration tool to work   I use dhcp . how can I start the net manually by the shell?
<raphink> using dhclient poimen
<raphink> sudo dhclient
<poimen> that is all?
<raphink> if you need to specify the interface, e.g. eth1
<raphink> sudo dhclient eth1
<poimen> ok
<raphink> but usually you don't need it
<raphink> that will start is ONCE
<poimen> ok
<poimen> I junt need it once
<raphink> if you want to set it so it uses dhcp each time
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> then it will do
<poimen> I junst need it now
<poimen> thankx
<poimen> :D
* raphink does stupid mistakes 
<raphink> top
* raphink is tired of long kdelibs compilations :s
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> faster machine?
<raphink> well it's a 2400+
<raphink> should be fine
<raphink> kdelibs just takes an hour to build that's it
<Hobbsee> heh nice
<raphink> at least I should be happy my patch made it crash 10 minutes after the beginning of the build
<raphink> so I could fix it without waiting too long
<raphink> and I'll blame the fact that it's 3:45 AM as an excuse for having forgotten two closing brackets in my code :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> :p
<raphink> I hope it works fine in the end
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, after that long...
<raphink> so we have a nice message in systemsettings for lisa
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well you don't know how much you mean it
<raphink> I've been trying to fix this one for several days
<raphink> but my C++ skills are not very mature yet
<raphink> ;)
* raphink has got to prepare a speech, too
<Hobbsee> :)
<raphink> amu said I could make a speech on kubuntu
<raphink> this is very general ...
* raphink posts about a horrid hack on p.u.c
<raphink> this is horrible hacks day
* raphink hides in his bed
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee hands raphink a shield
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> I'm just commiting a series of patches to "fix" the Lisa error popups in systemsettings
<raphink> remove the popup
<raphink> and replace the horrid error message with a "quite better" explanation on what's going on
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> and now I've spent the night on it
<raphink> it's 6AM
<raphink> and I should sleep a bit
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> speakign of which, i found some odd errors in system settings yesterday...
<raphink> ah well
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> hop
* raphink beds
* Hobbsee wakes raphink up again
<Hobbsee> no point going to bed now!
<raphink> Riddell: could you test my fix for the Lisa error popup and tell me if you like it ?
<raphink> w/ the latest dist-upgrade : systemsettings -> sharing 
<raphink> hi Lure && Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<Hobbsee> nice sleep?
<Lure> raphink: hi
<raphink> && jjesse
<raphink> Hobbsee: short sleep 
<raphink> but my patches work :)
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> yay!
<raphink> if any of you want to test and report 
<raphink> tell me how you like it
<raphink> w/ the latest dist-upgrade : systemsettings -> sharing 
<raphink> the popups with the errors should have disappeared
<Lure> raphink: seen some updates today, but no time to look in what have changed...
<raphink> and there should be explanations in the Lisa et lan:/ ioslave tabs
<raphink> instead of the simple errors
<Lure> raphink: nice - just tried
<raphink> unless you have the lisa package installed, that is
<raphink> Lure: how is the message?
<Hobbsee> ooh, upgrades :P
<Lure> only lan looks lika Ian ;-)
<raphink> ah :)
<raphink> yop OdyX
<OdyX> yop raphink
* OdyX tried Hurd => does not work for me (PCI error ;-) )
<raphink> hehe
* OdyX is reading maint-guide. :D
<raphink> :)
<raphink> OdyX: si tu peux m'aider  traduire packagingguide ce serait nickel
<raphink> :)
<OdyX> raphink: c'est une copie du maint-guide-fr de Debian ?
<raphink> non c'est du ubuntu-made :)
<OdyX> raphink: back to english... I'm open to everything I can make to 1. not go to school, 2. make something good for Ubuntu.
<OdyX> raphink: URL ?
<raphink> haha
<Hobbsee> OdyX: haha.  you dont like school?
<raphink> ok wait a min
<raphink> school sux
<OdyX> Hobbsee: not exactly... It's Polytechnical universtity... but it sucks because I have no social contacts with classmates.
<raphink> at least most of the time
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: and I'm not in my country, I'll come back in June
<raphink> OdyX: install ubuntu-docs
<OdyX> Processing...
<Hobbsee> right
<raphink> hmmm
<OdyX> woops... It'll take a little more time... I typed:
<OdyX>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-docs
<OdyX> and well... all today's KDE updates :
<raphink> ah not sure it's necessary
<raphink> well I don't think you need the ubuntu-docs package actually
<raphink>  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/packagingguide/index.html
<raphink> you should have that already
<raphink> then translation is on rosetta
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/packagingguide/fr/+translate
<OdyX> OK.
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<raphink> OdyX: y'a du boulot comme tu peux voir
<OdyX> raphink: au boulot...
* OdyX is grabbing Karma
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> j'ai dj fait une bonne partie
<raphink> me too OdyX, I got 14245 today :)
<OdyX> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<raphink> :)
<raphink> yeah 0 bugs on my packages :)
<raphink> \o/
* raphink is being childish
<raphink> Riddell: ping
* OdyX found why Hurd did not start.
<raphink> OdyX: because it's the Hurd ...
<Hobbsee> raphink: which packages do you do?  i'll go bug searching :P
<raphink> what version did you try ?
<raphink> haha
<raphink> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/people/raphink/+packages
<raphink> Hobbsee: of course I didn't mean there's no bug on the packages I uploaded
<raphink> there are tons on kdebase :(
<Hobbsee> heh true
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi Riddell
<raphink> how are you?
<Riddell> blurg, my e-mail/irc/everything server is broken
<raphink> :(
<raphink> that's bad :(
<Riddell> on the other hand printing seems to be working in KDE and CUPS
<raphink> good 
<raphink> I fixed the lisa message stuff
<raphink> if you want to test and tell me how you like it
<raphink> w/ the latest dist-upgrade : systemsettings -> sharing 
<Riddell> sure
<OdyX> Why is "System Settings" still in english though ?
<raphink> Riddell: how do you like the message?
<Riddell> raphink: on today's live CD I get "module could not be found"
<raphink> I committed this morning
<raphink> just dist-upgrade you'll have it
<raphink> dist-upgrade + kbuildsycoca
<raphink> to be sure it works :)
<raphink> Riddell: it's kdelibs -0ubuntu9 + kdebase -0ubuntu13
<raphink> that bring this fix entirely
<raphink> kdelibs bringing the message + a fix in the error management for the modules
<raphink> kdebase brings the popup removal
<freeflying> Riddell: every time I restart kdm , give message : DCOP server not run , skim can not communicate with dcop
<raphink> btw, Riddell, one of the two patches in kdelibs (the one that fixes the error management) should be forwarded to KDE 
<raphink> since you have svn rights in KDE ;)
<Riddell> raphink: looks good, well done
<raphink> ty 
<Riddell> raphink: what does it fix about the error management?
<raphink> Riddell: well the error couldn't show the module name previously nor test it
<raphink> because as the module didn't exist, it failed to call mod.moduleName(_
<Riddell> raphink: right, cool.  give danimo a poke when he's next in here, he's ment to be the kcontrol maintainer
<raphink> the patch modifies the call to KCModuleInfo::KModuleInfo with Qstring + desktop so that if the module doesn't exist it creates an empty one with the QString as name
<Riddell> freeflying: new error?  recreatable on other machines?
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the icon for adept?
* raphink is out . laters
<freeflying> Riddell: exist recently, also found on my fresh install on ppc
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<jpatrick> hi
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<jpatrick> jjesse: looks like noone's bothered about my patch
<Tonio_> mornfall: ping ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: do you know of a Stefan Tarerner on IRC?
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't think so
<jpatrick> oh well
<Riddell> jpatrick: which patch?
<jpatrick> He's the KoverArtist developer
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;) I was looking at the tab shortcuts, it is super easy to set in k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can do it for kopete, konqueror, konversation and konsole
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, they should be secondary shortcuts though so the originals are kept
<Tonio_> Riddell: will check if that's possible
<Riddell> kmplayer-konq-plugins now in main
<jpatrick> woohoo
<Riddell> no review yet for knetworkmanager or wlassistant, I knew I should have put them at the top of the list when I edited that page
<Lure> Riddell: wlassistant was promoted - see wiki
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportWlassistant
<Riddell> Lure: oh, excellent
<Lure> also kmplayer, but not knm
<Lure> BTW, I think that pitti forgot to update main page:
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Riddell> jjesse: did you get my note about espresso being renamed for release notes?
<Riddell> Lure: seems so, could you check with him and update if appropriate
<jjesse> Riddell: yes i did thanks, i'm going to update releasenotes tonight if all goes well
<jjesse> after church softball ;)
<Riddell> softball?
<Riddell> is that like dodgeyball?
<Lure> Riddell: will try...
<jjesse> baseball but with a large ball
<jjesse> looking it up on wikipedia :)
<Riddell> ah, like cricket
<jjesse> kinda
<Riddell> or maybe like rounders
<Lure> Riddell: see #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> hey sane got in too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportSane
<jjesse> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softball
<Riddell> Tonio_: we've had a few reports of people complaining about system:/home, I wonder if we should put back your patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would suggest yes, because in any case the patch doesn't cause any issue
<Tonio_> system:/home cannot work better than system:/home
<Tonio_> Riddell: but don't forget that the patch causes an issue with the system component of the konqueror toolbar
<Tonio_> so......
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you still have a copy of it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: damn no :)
<Tonio_> but I can redo it
<Lure> Tonio_: it should be in the archives, should it?
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume yes
<Lure> Tonio_: which package?
<Tonio_> I am on the phone, I will be back in a few minutes
<Tonio_> Lure: kdebase
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know where I can find the font that the logos use?
<Riddell> kwwii: sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title
<kwwii> Riddell: killer! thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: are there any "sayings" that are typically used with kubuntu?
<Riddell> kwwii: no, we don't really have a slogan
<Riddell> all suggestions welcome
<kwwii> Riddell: then I'll make one up :-9
<Riddell> something that invokes thoughts of happyness, humanity and KDE would be good
<Riddell> anyone able to test printing in dapper?
<Lure> "kindness towards humanity" is transaltion - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bemba
<Riddell> Lure: could be a bit cheesy for an operating system :)
<Riddell> "kubuntu: creating world peace"
<Lure> Riddell: I can try to hook my Canon i550 (never tried it with Kubuntu - not in use much)
<Riddell> Lure: please do
<Riddell> Lure: make sure you have the latest kdelibs and kdebasae
<Lure> Riddell: network printing (9100 port) works on HP LaserJet (beside dialog saying successful-ok or similar)
<Riddell> Lure: excellent
<Lure> Riddell: I got this "successful-ok" again on opening Printers in S.S.
<Lure> should I submit a bug or you know about that one?
<Riddell> Lure: could you grab a screenshot of that?
<Lure> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/1713/kdepring9ym.png
<Lure> same (or similar) when you print - but printing works
<Lure> as the dialog says... ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you trash the patch or did you move it to the "oldpatches" directory ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know if you're aware of that, but adept doesn't seem to work on a default beta installation
<Tonio_> anyone aware of that issue ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I deleted it
<Riddell> Tonio_: adept should be fixed now, my change to debtags at fault
<Riddell> Tonio_: install debtags and let me know if that fixes it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, do you want me to redo it ?
<Tonio_> that will crash the konqueror sidebar....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think I can get it out of launchpad
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't though about it, let me check ;) you should have better to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: but if we do that, we have to remove the installation of the system:/ component of the sidebar in the konqueror.install file in debian folder
<Lure> Riddell: Canon i550 (USB) works (using BJC-7100 driver) 
<Lure> the error is reported before print, when print dialog (tested kontact) is filled up with printer list
<Lure> Riddell: should I report a bug or will you fix it immediatley? ;-)))
<Lure> Tonio_: you can get older source packages here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<Lure> (I am just missing change log there for easier searching appropriate version)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm already on it ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 has it still in!
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe I was on version ubuntu5
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will send you a debdiff
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, mind and remove the sidebar thing as well
<Riddell> Tonio_: url please, my e-mail is broken just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Lure> Riddell: submitted bug 41151 - I think it is in kdeprint, as Firefox does not report error on Print dialog
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41151 in kdebase kdeprint "successful-ok error reported when printer list is retrieved " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41151
<Riddell> Lure: yes, it'll be a kdeprint issue
<httpdss> Riddell: want more printers tested ? or was lure's test enough ?? i have an hp 970cxi and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade (slow connection though)
<Riddell> httpdss: more testing is always good
<httpdss> :) ok .. when the upgrade gets finished ill get printer connected
<uniq> hum.. do I get a ubuntu.com e-mail forward automatically when registering in launchpad?.. 
<jpatrick> uniq: goes to your prefered address
<uniq> so how do i know the firstpart@ubuntu.com ? 
<uniq> username@ubuntu.com does not work.
<crimsun> launchpad-acct@ubuntu.com
<uniq> hum.. ok, mine does not work then.
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing kdebase and posting you an url for the debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in a bug with knetworkconf ? should be pretty easy to patch, but I am not able to do it :)
<Tonio_> so if there is a c++ dev listening to me ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I might want to look into... I have seen many knetworkconf bugs that need attention
<Lure> [21:17]  <Kamion> mdz: I'm considering a fairly quick Flight CD 7 release this week after bug 40464; any comments?
<Tonio_> Lure: when setting wifi parameters to be used at boot time
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40464 in ubiquity "espresso crashes on partitioning step in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Live CD" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40464
<Lure> interesting...
<Lure> Tonio_: which bug
<Tonio_> Lure: you put your wep key, which gives on the screen : ***********
<Tonio_> Lure: no launchpad bug at the moment
<Tonio_> Lure: when you apply the settings, the wep key appears as ************** in /etc/network/interfaces
<Tonio_> Lure: that cannot work, since the wepkey as to be written normally
<Tonio_> that should be pretty easy to fix, but I can't do it myself
<Tonio_> I will post a launchpad bug for this pb
<Lure> Tonio_: got it reproduced... I will download source to check this
<Tonio_> Lure: k
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: got disconnected by knm when I added stuff to /e/n/i ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's normal
<Lure> Tonio_: I know - don't be suprised when you see it again... ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: funny - I would suppose text() method for KPasswordEdit would return actual entry and not what is displayed (what displayText() is for)
<Lure> there is password() that could be used instead of text(), but I think this might be seen as dirty hack
<jpatrick> Success?
<Tonio_> I have to leave, I have water falling in my flat.............
<Lure> Tonio_: :-(
<Tonio_> I have to shut down all powered thiu
<Tonio_> things...........
<Tonio_> seya !
<jpatrick> bye
<httpdss> Riddell: im getting the print dialog warning that Lure got today... 
<jjesse> what controls what desktop the application launches in?  i launched adept updater and it appeard on a different desktop then the one i was currently working in
<Lure> raphink: what is more appropriate for change log: Malone #X or Launchpad #X?
<raphink> I use malone 
<raphink> some people use ubuntu #1 too
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 1 in openssl "openssl: Expired certificates and recertification" [Normal,Resolved: notwarty]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1
<raphink> as long as it's understandable
<raphink> hehe ;)
<kmon> do you think a nice google soc proyect for kubuntu could be porting guidance tools to solid for kde4?
<Sime> for SoC 2007 you mean? or 2008?
<kmon> on dot.kde I can read there's a new tool called Kdiskmanager based on solid is being worked on...
<kmon> so a initial port maybe...
<kmon> dunno
<Sime> yeah, but KDE4 isn't all that far, and PyKDE 4 doesn't exist.
<kmon> :)
<kmon> ok
<Lure> raphink: I think you have fixed bug 35504 - should you close it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35504 in kde-systemsettings "Error loading module in KDE system settings: Sharing->Local network browsing" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35504
<raphink> oh thanks I was searching for it yesterday and couldn't find it
<raphink> I'll close it
<raphink> this way my night yesterday ;)
<raphink> s/way/was/
<Sime> kmon: KDE4 won't be ready for Edgy. I've got plenty of time before we have to worry about Solid. :-)
<kmon> so what plans do you have for next kubuntu release?
<raphink> yeah! closed!
* raphink hugs Lure
* Lure higs raphink ;-)
<Lure> s/higs/hugs/ ;-)
<raphink> hoogs
<Sime> kmon: I honestly don't know right now. TV support for displayconfig would be nice.
<Lure> raphink: I have a fix for bug 24516 (requested by Tonio) - can you upload?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24516 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Wireless Configuration Writes Bad Interfaces File" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/24516
<raphink> Lure: can you confirm https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/41184 please ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41184 in kdebase "Cannot run as user foo using alt + F2" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<raphink> Lure: sure 
<Lure> raphink: can I just send you debdiff?
<kmon> Sime: yes
<raphink> please do Lure
<raphink> Lure: I won't be able to test the fix though
<raphink> I trust you have tested it 
<kmon> desktop search would also be nice
<raphink> Sime: did you take note of my bug with the second screen in clone mode?
<Lure> I have tested it with WEP config (it writes config file properly now), but do now have WEP network...
<Lure> raphink: confirmed - it works if I enter username/password of currently logged user
<raphink> ok
<Lure> but not if I enter another user
<raphink> I think this bug has been around this breezy or before
<raphink> but was not reported
<raphink> and I consider this is an annoying one
<raphink> since it can be useful, e.g. if foo only wants kopete without logging in his session, to justt start it in bar's session
<Lure> true - probably it is related to sudo changes...
<raphink> I think so
<raphink> sudo hacks in Kubuntu change the behaviour of some authentication processes in KDE
<raphink> so that might be it
<raphink> would be much nicer if KDE supported sudo but heh
<raphink> ah very light fix of yours Lure
<Lure> exactly
<raphink> let's test build
<Lure> I now started to look in knetworkconf - plenty of bugs opened there...
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> if I set a prioritary niceness to a process, will its children inherit it?
<Lure> raphink: they should 
<raphink> to make it shorter : do children of a process inherit its niceness?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> ah yes they do
<raphink> :)
<Lure> I think we should change pbuilder to have --nice option
<raphink> I can see in top :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> on REVU we use pbuilder with nice
<raphink> and I tend to launch it with a -20 niceness
<raphink> especiall when building kde packages
<raphink> like kdelibs
<raphink> cause I hate to spend hours wathcing the comp
<raphink> but indeed including a nice flag in pbuilder would be very nice
<raphink> well since some people use scripts for multiple pbuilders, it can be sent to these scripts, too
<raphink> this is much easier to hack :)
* raphink loves to see cc1plus running with 99% proc time
<raphink> re OdyX
<OdyX> re raphink
<OdyX> raphink: No more internet here... bad modem.. what shit is that...
<raphink> :(
<raphink> too bad
<OdyX> so I was tranlating Ubuntu-docs...
<OdyX> but could not go on.
<raphink> so you got here on foot instead?
<raphink> ah :)
<raphink> well you saved a few pages I hope
<OdyX> actually... i HAD no more internet since then
<OdyX> I saved some.
<raphink> aaaaah ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> you rock
<OdyX> ya know... no telnet access, no physical access to modem
<OdyX> can not do anything...
<raphink> :(
<OdyX> but wait for flat's owner to come and reboot the modem...
<raphink> Lure: i'l upload
<Lure> raphink: thanks - I have another fix, but will now group them in one patch - probably by tommorow
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> feel free to mail it to me
<Lure> raphink: good to have you in coredev (now that Riddell is not even on irc anymore ;-))
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> that's why I applied
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Accepted kdeadmin 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu4 (source)
<Lure> Riddell is just too busy with ubiquity (which is fine as it destroyed my partition table)
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<OdyX> Lure: as it did to me...
<Lure> OdyX: :-( - bad that this bug went into Beta... No I feel sorry I did not find time to test live CD install before...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-30
<raphink> :'(
<raphink> ooimpress can't read kpresenter .odp
<Lure> raphink: yes, oasis still have to mature...
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> it's a shame to have such a format and miss its point like this :(
<raphink> but well
<raphink> it'll mature soon enough :)
<raphink> and in the meanwhile it'll have me use koffice for my talk
<raphink> go K!
<kmon> you need to convince riddell to use koffice 1.5.x as default in next release ;)
<raphink> kmon: well i'm using it now and I must confess it's far from equaling ooo so far
<raphink> but it's interesting enough
<raphink> just not as productive yet
<kmon> what do you miss?
<raphink> lots of small things around
<raphink> right now I can't find how to properly export my presentation to pdf
<kmon> print it? i'm guessing....
<raphink> or I can't save it in microsoft formats, which can be useful sometimes
<raphink> nope
<raphink> print doesn't work well either
<raphink> and it won't even let me print it in landscape 
<kmon> support for ms formats is a pitty
<kmon> but I've read somewhere the new office formats will be xml based.
<kmon> so I think that will help a lot
<raphink> it is xml based
<raphink> opendocument
<kmon> in the future of course....
<raphink> well so far it doesn't help much
<raphink> I have created an odp on kpresenter
<raphink> and can't read it well on ooo
<kmon> a bug
<kmon> that's why I was suggesting koffice 1.5.x
<kmon> anyway...
<kmon> it won't happen
<kmon> Maybe with koffice 2
<kmon> but I don't see that happening with 1.5
<raphink> no
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye everyone
<raphink> bye
<raphink> silent night
* Hobbsee waves to everyone
<mornfall> can someone close https://launchpad.net/bugs/41230 as a dupe of something i don't know number of? (kdesu not keeping user settings or somesuch)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41230 in ept adept "Adept does not honor system scheme" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mornfall> thanks :)
<Tonio_> hey
<OdyX> Hey Tonio_
<Lure_> hey
* OdyX is translating packaging-guide: 35% - Damn bug.
<OdyX> s/bug/big
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> is there a known issue with kdeprint, cups and dapper beta ?
<Tonio_> I'm getting a 401 unauthorized error message
<Tonio_> I absolutly need to print, since I got watter in my apartment all the night
<superstoned> raphink, kmon: Koffice 1.5 indeed doesn't support writing to most M$ formats, and they don't intend to waste time on creating export filters. the problem with ooo opening a kpresenter file can be on both sides, oo.o isn't perfect in reading odf yet.
<Tonio_> I need to print documents for insurances etc.......
<Tonio_> so if there is a fix I would appreciate
<superstoned> if print works, you can use it to print documents to pdf.
<Tonio_> superstoned: I need paper printing ;)
<superstoned> Tonio_ try to create a root user, seems to help. but printing is a problem, riddell is trying to fix it, afaik.
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> it was working a few days ago....
<Lure_> Tonio_: I have fixed your WEP problem - can you test package from repo
<Tonio_> Lure_: I saw that, thanks much ;)
<Tonio_> can't test here since I don't have my laptop anymore
<Lure_> Tonio_: I have another three fixes ready... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: hehe
<Lure_> Tonio_: LPT printer or USB?
<Lure_> There was some commit yesterday abour rights (group) that were dropped causign print problems 
<Tonio_> superstoned: so I have to reactivate the root account, and then I should be able to configure cups with localhost:631 ?
<Tonio_> Lure_: usb
<Tonio_> I tried to configure it with kdesu systemsettings, but that doesn't help
<Lure_> check permissions of /dev/ file for your printer - maybe manual change with chmod will help
<Lure_> but it my be also cups authorization (and not device file)
<Tonio_> Lure_: already tried, but it doesn't........
<Lure_> Tonio_: poke pitti in #ubuntu-devel?
<Tonio_> Lure_: maybe yes ;)
<superstoned> Tonio_: maybe you can have a look at the groups your user is in, see if there is a print group? i can't really help you - i don't know how i got it working, and it only worked for a few days.
<Tonio_> superstoned: supposed to work
<Tonio_> superstoned: it apears the problem is linked to kdeprint since gnome-cups-manager works
<superstoned> Tonio_: yeah, i read some ppl complaining about it. i'm totally not familiair with kdeprint, tough...
<superstoned> hope it can be fixed for the final release.
<OdyX> hey raphink
<OdyX> Tonio_: try gnome apps...
<OdyX> Tonio_: seems bad, but could work...
<Tonio_> hey raphink
<raphink> yo Tonio_
<Tonio_> OdyX: works with gnome-cups-manager
<Tonio_> raphink: j'ai t innond cette nuit
<OdyX> Tonio_: so for insurance papers...
<Tonio_> fucking merde de crotte
<OdyX> Tonio_: merde...
<raphink> argh
<Tonio_> OdyX: that's what I'm doing
<OdyX> Tonio_: on a 10 scale, what are the domages ?
<raphink> :(
<Tonio_> OdyX: no dommages........ for the moment
<OdyX> Tonio_: fiouh...
<Tonio_> because I worked on it all the night
<Lure_> raphink: just sent you another 3 fixes for knetworkconf...
<raphink> yes I saw that
<raphink> Lure_: do you need 3 patches ?
<raphink> could they be merged in one ?
<Lure_> it is on debdiff with three patches as they address different problems
<raphink> ok
<raphink> could you be a bit more verbose in the changelog ?
<Lure_> I thought this is better as fixes might get accepted upstream also on one-by-one basis
<raphink> like explain what each patch does
<Lure_> I can - I will send you new debdiff in couple of minutes
<raphink> ok
<raphink> ty
<Tonio_> raphink: can I send you a debdiff for kdebase ?
<Tonio_> we are removing the system protocol again :)
<raphink> hahaha
<raphink> vas y envoie
<raphink> mais l je vais m'absenter un peu
<raphink> je committerai plus tard
<OdyXydO> Tonio_: ;-)
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> raphink: that's not "fun" :)
<OdyX> Tonio_: isn't it working now ?
<Tonio_> OdyX: printing ? with gnome-cups-manager, yes
<Lure_> raphink: improved debdiff sent...
<OdyX> Tonio_: no... system:/ protocol
<Tonio_> OdyX: it is but it is still creating issues
<Tonio_> that's not due to kubuntu specifically, bu to kde
<OdyX> Tonio_: lyke system:/home ??
<Tonio_> OdyX: like with gtk apps or something
<Tonio_> OdyX: exactly
<OdyX> OpenOffice... :'|
<Tonio_> OdyX: there is a fix commeted for this
<Tonio_> commited
<OdyX> Tonio_: I just related  know exemple..
<OdyX> I hac no problem here..
<OdyX> s/hac/have
<Tonio_> OdyX: kind of yes ;)
<Tonio_> gimp also
<seaLne> are there new (last week or so) problems with cups?
<OdyX> seaLne: ask Tonio_... He has some,...
<seaLne> http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/cups.png before print dialog then http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/cups2.png after and no printout
<seaLne> Tonio_: ^ ?
<OdyX> who cares about amarok 1.4beta3 bugs ?
<Tonio_> seaLne: yes ?
<Lure_> seaLne: you should report - I get similar but it prints see bug 41151
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41151 in kdebase kdeprint "successful-ok error reported when printer list is retrieved " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41151
<Lure_> or at least append info to this bug...
<OdyX> Lure_: This could not be related with Riddell's debs ?
<OdyX> I mean... test ones 
<Lure_> OdyX: I thing Riddell's debs are now in offical repo
<OdyX> OK.
<Lure_> raphink: thanks for upload
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Lure_: I'm testing korganizer again
<raphink> it crashes on beta live
<raphink> even using english
<raphink> so it doeesn't seem to be linked to i18n
<raphink> what I find really weird is that it doesn't crash when you choose "new task" before choosing "new event"
<seaLne> today was the first day i noticed the second error, i think a few days ago i got the first error and it printed
<Lure_> raphink: still cannot reproduce here... will try live CD on my desktop
<raphink> ok
<Lure_> raphink: I however experience slow dialog opening/closing which is mentioned in bug I thinl
<raphink> ok
<Lure_> maybe my profile has something that prevents crash ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> eve Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<Lure_> raphink: still no crash on live... :-)
<Lure> raphink: where exactly do you select Add event - from menu or toolbar? from witch context of Kontact (calendar or to-do)?
<Lure> This is nice idea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommonHooker
<OdyX> POWERFUL Lure !!!
<OdyX> Lure: just make a QT frontend.. :D
<Hobbsee> now that'd be cool
<raphink> interesting
<raphink> I guess in kubuntu we could use adept batch with libept for that
<OdyX> raphink: libept... which is ever translated in FR :D
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Sime: ping ?
<mornfall> raphink: what?
<raphink> yo Tonio_
<raphink> mornfall: what what?
<mornfall> raphink:       raphink | #kubuntu-dev % I guess in kubuntu we could use adept batch with libept for that
<raphink> ah for this stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommonHooker
<raphink> if it was ported to Qt
<Tonio_> anyone here is using the proprietary nvidia drivers ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: I do.
<Hobbsee> Lure: you going to be around for a while?
<Tonio_> OdyX: do you have problems with the default size font ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: yep... I reported a bug there for...
<Lure> Hobbsee: hi - yes unless I get disconnected during my knetworkconf tests ;-)
<Hobbsee> okay
<Tonio_> OdyX: when I use the free driver, font size is normal, but when I switch to the proprietary, fonts are getting very little
<OdyX> Tonio_: restarted X or rebooted ?
<Tonio_> OdyX: so that I have to switch size to 12 to get back to normal size
<Tonio_> OdyX: rebooted
<Tonio_> and restarted
<Tonio_> I did both
<OdyX> Tonio_: try to just restarted X.
<OdyX> Well... 
<OdyX> AFAIK, it depends...
* OdyX 's looking for the bogue.
<Lure> OdyX: it is probably that one of the drivers do not calcualates DPI properly and is set to 75 (default) instead of something sane
<Tonio_> OdyX: I just reinstalled to get a clean beta installation and that's the same issue
<OdyX> Lure: exactly...
<Lure> You need to add DisplaySize to your Monitor section
<OdyX> it's KDM...
<Tonio_> Lure: probably better to discuss this with Sime I think
<OdyX> bug 37072
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37072 in kdebase kdm "After installing (and enabling) of nvidia-glx, KDM makes wrong DRI guesses" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37072
<OdyX> found it ^^^
<Tonio_> OdyX: ah ?
<OdyX> it's that, huh ?
<mornfall> commonhooker? :)
<mornfall> all of ubuntu shares one hooker? </nasty>
<mornfall> somenoe's got a talent for names
<Tonio_> isn't guidance supposed to set the xft-dpi to 96 ?
<Tonio_> maybe there is a little bug in guidance, since I didn't got those issues 2 weeks ago
<Tonio_> it appeared about 4 or 5 days
<Lure> OdyX: you should check whay xdpyinfo | grep resolution to see what is detected
<OdyX> Lure: I appplied my solution
<OdyX> Lure: so when should I test ?
<Tonio_> Lure: that makes sense.... dpi are set to 75 by default, and xft-dpi are not patched to match 96
<OdyX> Lure: 
<OdyX> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<Tonio_> I will discuss this with sime
<OdyX>   resolution:    100x100 dots per inch
<Lure> OdyX: you should try first free , then binary and compare
<OdyX> Lure: This is because I set it at 100...
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<Tonio_>   resolution:    75x75 dots per inch
<Tonio_> I have 75
<Tonio_> but as far as know, for fonts, dpi should be set to 96 by default
<Tonio_> that is patched by guidance
<Lure> OdyX: you should not set it with -dpi, but rather like allee suggest here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet
<OdyX> Tonio_: or detected correctly...
<Tonio_> OdyX: hu ?
<Tonio_> maybe yes
<OdyX> Lure: Mention it in the bug report please...
<Lure> Tonio_: font dpi patching is also broken is recent kde-guidance - see bug 40683
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40683 in kde-guidance "Fonts extremely small post 21APR06 updates" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40683
<Lure> easy to fix though...
<Tonio_> Ubugtu: that's exactly my problem
<Tonio_> Lure: ahhhhhhhhhhh that's why  :)
<Tonio_> that's a guidance issue
<OdyX> Lure: so ?? I don't get the point...
<Lure> OdyX: you should fix kde-guidance as mentioned in 40683, then you should give hint to X server in xorg.conf with DisplaySize about your screen size in order to detect DPI properly
<Lure> and you should remove -dpi from kdmrc
<Tonio_> ok I'm testing
<Hobbsee> Lure: well, i have good news and bad news...
<Lure> Hobbsee: start with good, then I will run ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> that's better ;)
<Hobbsee> good news is that on the 2.6.15-21-386 without ndiswrapper, the machine locks before it hibernates.
<Hobbsee> bad news:  it still goes back to the login window, which rather defies the point.  
<Lure> Hobbsee: this is really strange bug - I have seen another report on mailing list...
<Hobbsee> also, with the latest compiled ndiswrapper, and 2.6.15-21-686, it doesnt work adn the machine just freezes - i suspect that may be to do with ndiswrapper, which seemed to shut down teh wireless card, and eventually restart it
<Hobbsee> i'm suspecting that ndiswrapper is the problem, i'll test that in a min...
<Lure> Hobbsee: cannot help much with ndiswrapper, but I would really like to nail down this kdm logout problem
<OdyX> ndiswrapper IS a problem though.. :-\
<Lure> you mention that machine "locks before hibernate" - you actually see lock dialog?
<Tonio_> I have problems on my laptop
<OdyX> Tonio_: as do I...
<Tonio_> the machine fails to shutdown correctly sometimes
<Tonio_> and I have to remove the battery to power it on again
<Tonio_> I was suspecting ndiswrapper but since it worked for month........
<Tonio_> I don't know if that isn't also a hardware issue
<Lure> Tonio_: there are similar report - it hangs where - just before terminating processes?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> then the only solution to shut it down properly is to remove the battery
<Tonio_> is that what you get ?
<Lure> I have seen major discussion recently in Malone with mdz pushing hard to get this solved somehow
<Tonio_> so that is a software related issue ?
<Tonio_> strange.....
<Lure> Tonio_: no, shutdown works for me if ATI does not hang the system before (20% chance with "ati" and 100% with "fglrx")
<Lure> :-(
<Tonio_> the screen shuts down, the keyboard doesn't respond
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes, it goes to screensaver, if you move the mouse, it asks for a p/w, as it should
<Tonio_> everything seems to be stoped, but the wifi led lights
<Hobbsee> and for some reason, that didnt hibernate at all...just went to screensaver and sat there
<Lure> Hobbsee: did you install the system with install CD or live CD installer?
<Hobbsee> install cd, flight 4
<Tonio_> Lure: I have that just after the message "system will now halt"
<Tonio_> that's why I was suspecting an hardware issue
<Lure> Hobbsee: wild guess - can you check /etc/mkinitramfs/conf.d/resume that it points to your swap partition?
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<raphink> pong
<Tonio_> raphinou je t'envoi le packet kdebase
<Tonio_> mais sans le orig
<Tonio_> juste le dsc et le diff oki ?
<Tonio_> c a la demande de riddell donc tu peux uploader sans soucis
* verwilst submitted a kde-guidance bug report
<raphink> ben dans ce cas envoie un debdiff
<raphink> ce sera plus simple
<Tonio_> raphink: faut aussi virer trash.desktop du bureau
<Tonio_> pkoi tu l'as pas vir celui la ? il sert a qque chose ?
<raphink> j'ai pas trouv comment Tonio_
<raphink> si tu trouves je suis partant
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> oki je check
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> il est pas install par un paquet
<raphink> je pense qu'il est install par un programme au run
<Hobbsee> Lure: will do, give me a sec.  old school friend has rung up in search of a blank cd
<Lure> Tonio_: check bug 31993 and bug 39652 (and many others)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31993 in acpi "Shutdown no longer powers off computer (Dapper laptop)" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31993
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39652 in Ubuntu "laptop doesnt poweroff after shutdown on toshiba A105-S361" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39652
<Lure> Hobbsee: no pb
<raphink> dpkg -S trash.desktop
<OdyX> Tonio_: can you hibernate with nvidia/kpowersave ?
<raphink> Lure: I don't test within kontact
<raphink> Lure: test running korganizer as standalone
* Lure thanks to launchapd people that comment search now works again
<Tonio_> OdyX: I don't have my laptop here to test
<Hobbsee> Lure: er.....how do i check where my swap is?
<OdyX> Tonio_: OK.
<raphink> Tonio_: 
<raphink>  $ dpkg -S trash.desktop
<raphink> kdelibs-data: /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-trash.desktop
<raphink> kdebase-kio-plugins: /usr/share/services/kfile_trash.desktop
<raphink> that's all I get
<Tonio_> yep that's it
<Lure> cat /proc/swaps
<raphink> trash.desktop is not installed by a package
<raphink> hence why I didn't care to remove it
<OdyX> $ grep swap /etc/fstab
<OdyX> ?
<Lure> raphink: will try that 
<Tonio_> raphink: hum, strange
<Hobbsee> raphink: yep, it's right
<raphink> is Ubiquity the new name of Espresso?
<Lure> raphink: yes
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: certainly created while launching kde for the first time
* raphink goes to correct his talk
<Tonio_> sounds weird......
<raphink> Tonio_: I guess, but no idea by what process
<raphink> and I don't find it worth it to find it out right now
<Tonio_> raphink: will check and correct this also
<raphink> maybe in Edgy when we have time for this
<Tonio_> startkde maybe ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<raphink> huhu
<Tonio_> let me check this
<raphink> I doubt so
<raphink> ok
* Lure is wondering if kdm/ksm writes any log that could help us understand hibernate problem
<MidMark> hi to all
<MidMark> someone could tell me why there are no 1.5.0.2 updates for mozillas packages?
<Lure> MidMark: probably still in review (diff is 30K LOC) :-(
<raphink> + it's UVF
<MidMark> UVF?
<raphink> + firefox is not a kubuntu app
<raphink> Upstream Version Freeze
<raphink> we've been in UVF for a few months now
<raphink> which means we can't just upgrade programs when we want to
<MidMark> I know
<raphink> Dapper is to be released in a month
<raphink> so we only update packages if it's safe and worth it
<MidMark> but they are security updates
<raphink> MidMark: then I'm sure it will be included soon
<raphink> otherwise ping people on #ubuntu-devel
<raphink> this is #kubuntu-devel heree
<MidMark> raphink: ok
<raphink> and our default browser is konqueror :)
* raphink notes ubiquity has a gnome icon on the kubuntu live CD
<raphink> would be nice to have it wear a kubuntu one
<Tonio_> raphink: locate directory.trash
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> seems it is this one
<raphink> ah
<raphink> interesting
<Tonio_> it is copied and renamed when launched for the first time
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: better patching kde to avoid the copy or simply not installing it ?
<raphink> well you can test both
<raphink> I'd say remove the desktop
<Tonio_> yep
<raphink> but then test that it doesn't have kde crash on it
<raphink> with a clean profile
<Tonio_> I will try remove the file locally and create a new profile
<raphink> k
<Lure> raphink: icon was replaced yesterday by kwwii's
<raphink> ah ok :)
<raphink> great
<Lure> it is the one you see on kubuntu.org
<Lure> raphink: now it crashes (live CD)!
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> pfiew
<Lure> newer used korganizer...
<Lure> raphink: do you want me to look into this?
<raphink> sure if you can :)
<raphink> that'd be great
<Lure> I would like to reproduce it on my laptop as everything is here (devel env) though...
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: works :)
<Tonio_> sending you the debdiff
<raphink> great Tonio_
<raphink> ok
<raphink> send me all your debdiffs ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: I just noticed we do not have bogofilter installed by default anymore........
<Tonio_> it was usefull for easy kmail configuration
<raphink> I don't want it
<Tonio_> why ?
<raphink> I'd rather have spamassassin if any
<raphink> bogofilter doesn't triage my spam properly
<raphink> I've had bad experiences with it
<Tonio_> raphink: yes, but spamassassin is a pain for resources.......
<Tonio_> well, anyway it would be nice to have at least one antispam installed by default
<kwwii> Riddell: did Jane also agree to printing the broshures?
<raphink> I agree spamassassin kills resources
<raphink> but it's the only one that works properly
<Tonio_> raphink: otherwise don't be surprised people use thunderbird
<raphink> bogofilter would put personal messages as spam
<raphink> and I don't want users to see their emails put in spam just because they have contacts using yahoo or hotmail
<Tonio_> raphink: bogofilter required a longuer scanning time, but works nicelly then
<Tonio_> but you have to tag for a few days, I agree
<Tonio_> what else could be installed ?
<Tonio_> raphink: to me bogofilter is nice, really
<Tonio_> not as good as K9 which is the best antispam I've seen but quite correct
* Hobbsee is back
* Hobbsee will try kpowersave again
<Tonio_> raphink: what else does kmail manage ?
* Lure running korganizer under valgrind...
<raphink> no idea
<raphink> Lure: hehe
<Lure> raphink: so many errors reported that it is a shame... :-(
<Tonio_> raphink: I think that should be discussed tomorrow
<raphink> ok
<Lure> raphink: there are for sure false positives, but still...
<Tonio_> cause that will make people switching to thunderbird, for sure
<raphink> Tonio_: we can talk about that on thursday
<Tonio_> and we don't want that ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: their bad if they switch - no support from great Kubuntu team ;-)
<Tonio_> raphink: having it installed by default doesn't mean using it
<raphink> sure
<OdyX> Tonio_: korganizer ?? bad ?
<Tonio_> you can still install spamassassin and configure kmail to use it
<Tonio_> OdyX nope kmail
<OdyX> Tonio_: well.. it works...
<OdyX> mainly
<Tonio_> raphink: to me installing bogofilter by default just makes it faster to configure kmail, that's all
<Tonio_> and honneslty people who use an antispam tool take the risk to loose mails
<raphink> sure
<Lure> raphink: valgrind complains: "More than 100000 total errors detected. I'm not reporting any more."
<raphink> ouch
<Tonio_> raphink: do you know why bogofilter doesn't for you ?
* Lure is scared that his mail/calendar is stored in such app...
<Tonio_> because you only tag spams
<Tonio_> you have to tag good messages to make it work properly :)
<raphink> ah 
<raphink> ic
<raphink> I have tons of good messges
<raphink> hundreds a day
<Tonio_> cause it works better when it has both white and black lists ;)
<Tonio_> c'est logique coco :)
<raphink> oui
* mornfall uses crm114 :-)
<Tonio_> spamassassin is less sensitive, I agree with you, but as it kills resources........
<Hobbsee> Lure: hmmm...interesting
<Hobbsee> same problems with 2.6.15-21-686 as the -386 version
<mornfall> hmm, i have 1700 new spams
<mornfall> i haven't seen yet
<Lure> Hobbsee: did klaptop work for you anytime?
<mornfall> in spam.confident
<OdyX_> for me... it works pretty well with Spamassassin...
<Tonio_> mornfall: I personnaly use amavisd with spamassassin
<Tonio_> but that's not adapted to a desktop usage, honnestly ;)
<Hobbsee> Lure: er...no, not that i recall.  it may have done once, early in the release cycle.  kpowersave worked perfectly for a while though
<Tonio_> best antispam is by far sbl/rbl lists
<Tonio_> I don't know why they are not used widely by email providers.......
<OdyX_> Lure: I changed my screen stuff... I get something funny..
<OdyX_> Lure: http://pastebin.com/680836
<Tonio_> raphink: got the debdiff ?
<OdyX_> that's a bug, huh Lure ?
<raphink> yes
<mornfall> crm is too good for me to inspect spam.confident
<Tonio_> raphink: don't upload plz ;)
<raphink> pour kdebase Tonio_?
<raphink> ah ok
<Tonio_> I have another modification to provide
<raphink> ok
<raphink> fine
<raphink> I'll wait
<Tonio_> I have to improve the gtk_qt_engine default installation
<mornfall> something like a hundred spams a day, well, umm
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: may I upload new package to universe now?
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: no
<Tonio_> mornfall: I got 700 spams a day
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: unless you have the authorization from above
<mornfall> Tonio_: heh, that's extreme
<Tonio_> when I started using sbl/rbl lists, it went to 2 maximum
<Tonio_> mornfall: and I never lost a message :)
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: who can give?
<Tonio_> and that doesn't require any config
<raphink> kamion, elmo..
<mornfall> Tonio_: no, with those lists it's that you don't know when you lose messages :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: extremely lightweight, since it uses dns
<Lure> OdyX: it looks like stupid binary driver does not respect DisplaySize
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes true, but I never heard about a lost message :)
<OdyX> Lure: If not gives in kdmrc...
<mornfall> Tonio_: i usually just pretend people whose rbl filters think i am spammer don't exist
<Lure> OdyX: which size of display do you have in inch?
<Tonio_> mornfall: and I monitored it for my company for a complete week (15000 messages to look in postfix logs), was about the perfection
<OdyX> Lure: I have a 1920x1200 that displays correctly at 100DPI... but nothing to get it's real size
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: do you have nice skim screenshots in kubuntu?
<raphink> with the default look
<mornfall> Tonio_: well, let's also note that you can't treat mailing list spam with that
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/
<Tonio_> raphink: we should patch the skim desktop file
<Tonio_> it is not correctly implemented actually, no genericname etc.....
<OdyX> Lure: what's the best to do ???
<raphink> what for?
<raphink> ah
<Tonio_> raphink: cause there is a standatd
<raphink> sure
<mornfall> Tonio_: only about 1/3rd of spam i get is addressed to my primary mail
<raphink> freeflying-ibook could do that ;)
<Tonio_> capital first letter fir name etc........
<mornfall> for which i control smtp
<Tonio_> mornfall: MLs ?
<Lure> OdyX: did you fix kde-guidance script - then stay with -dpi + this fix
<Tonio_> ah !!!!!!!!! kmplayer went to main finally ;)
<Tonio_> great
<mornfall> Tonio_: university, debian, ...
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: ?
<OdyX> Lure: you wait ME to fix it ??
* OdyX wonders where Lure get these ideas...
<mornfall> 10% of spam is to uni address which i need to read but can't control
<OdyX> mornfall: IMAP ?
<mornfall> OdyX: what's with imap?
<mornfall> it exists yeah
<mornfall> :-)
<Lure> OdyX: this is -devel channel, so it is expected yes ;-)
<OdyX> Lure: Well... OK...
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: you can not access here http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/scrothots/skim/
<OdyX> Lure: apt-get source kde-guidance ??
<Lure> OdyX: it is a simple fix, you just need to add one line to one file with editor
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: ah
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: could you send me the pics ?
<OdyX> Lure: but fix it for Dapper or for me ?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: ok
<OdyX> mornfall: I was just wondering why you said "can't control"
<Lure> OdyX: just for you until Dapper will get new version (Sime is working on it)
<raphink> well it's ok I got in it freeflying-ibook
<mornfall> OdyX: well, if you can change your university smtp configuration, why not
<mornfall> OdyX: *i* can't
<mornfall> OdyX: (wrt anti-spam measures)
<raphink> ah can't see the pics though
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: just send me the pics please :)
<mornfall> --> food
<raphink> so I can talk about CJK support a bit
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: nope
<OdyX> mornfall: we have an anti spam on our IMAP boxes...
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: preferably small images :)
<raphink> just to illustrate a slide
<mornfall> OdyX: so what
<mornfall> OdyX: that doesn't make me any more able to change it
<OdyX_> mornfall: so just misunderstood....
<freeflying-ibook> heh, my konqueror crashes often
<Lure> OdyX: open sudo kate /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: I;d mail you tomorror
<raphink> ty
* Lure did I scare OdyX with sudo thing? ;-)
<OdyX> Lure: ?? No....
<OdyX> Lure: just killing my :1 test...
<Lure> ok, I though you left
<Lure> now go to line 22
<Lure> and add new line saying "import syslog"
<raphink> actually I've found one freeflying-ibook so it's ok
<Lure> save and restart you KDM session
<allee> Lure: about tons of error, there are 'hundreds' of simple bug fixes in kde3_5_branch.  Have not checked who many for korganizer :(
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: okey, I'm suffering the crash on ppc now 
<Tonio_> hum, what is the gnome equivalent of startkde or startkfce4 ?
<Tonio_> gnome-session ?
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: ah?
<OdyX> Lure: thanks.
<OdyX> Lure: trying...
<Lure> allee: hi!
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: konqueror krita and others
<OdyX> Lure: should I let DisplaySize in xorg.conf ?
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: really?
<Lure> allee: when is 3.5.3?
<raphink> I don't have crashes
<allee> hi.   I got a ping due to 'DPI' mentioned ;)
<allee> Lure: not planed yet AFAIK
<Lure> allee: DPI DPI DPI DPI...
<allee> ping ping ping ping ....
<Lure> so that is the keyword... ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<allee> Lure one oh dozend ;)
<allee> s/oh/of/
<Tonio_> what is the primary gnome binary file ?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: ya
<allee> Lure: about the bugs.  If there interest, one could check if debian still included branch pulls and their experience
<allee> Lure: one they talked about removing them, 'cause a temprary bug in branch got pulled and upset quite some people.
<allee> Lure: on the other hand since I follow kde35 commits, I can hardly beleave that KDE does not crash every second :)
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> allee: currently I am faster in fixing bugs myself than finding my way in kde svn, bugzilla...
<allee> Lure: yeah, it's much easier to just pull branch and get dozend - hunderts bugs fixed [with the risk to get a few new bugs :) ] 
<Lure> allee: yes, but that is Riddell's call - and he is not around ;-)
<allee> Lure: do you commit your fixes to kde svn?  I don't remember you
<Lure> allee: no - my first fix for KDE was probably 2 weeks ago when I helped Tonio with kmplayer
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> I have just asked Riddell today what is the process to get this upstream...
<allee> Lure: usually send if you new to the app.  Send to the right -devel list of bts.  If the bug is trival and your sure fix is right do it directly ;)
<Lure> what do you mean "directly"?
<allee> uh,oh  first part is crap
<allee> directly == svn commit
<Lure> allee: anybody can get svn write rights?
<Lure> allee: I will go with mailing lists but this needs time to find right target - it would be nice if we would have this in Launchpad and would just attach patch there and would go to upstream (whoever) automatically
<allee> Lure: yeah, doin' things twice in lp and b.k.o is boring and error prone.
<allee> Lure: afair send an e-mail to sysadmin@kde.org.
<allee> Lure: or ask Riddel to do it.  having someone, known by KDE guys, recommending you, speed things up (usually next one,two days)
<allee> bbl
<Lure> allee: thanks 
<allee> ahh and last but not least hi and bye to Tonio_ raphink Hobbsee et al
<raphink> hi allee
<Hobbsee> hi allee 
<Tonio_> allee: ^^
<jjesse> riddell any idea on when i can get espresso images w/o beta in them to include in the book?
<OdyX> jjesse: compile it yourself ?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: riddell's not here...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: d'oh just noticed that
<Hobbsee> :P
<jjesse> OdyX: if i compile it myself will the images not have beta in them?
<OdyX> jjesse: no... 
<OdyX> jjesse: you should edit the code to remove beta...
<jjesse> OdyX: ummm how do i do that :P
<OdyX> jjesse: dunno...
<OdyX> jjesse: I'm about to leave... But I could give a sight...
<jjesse> hmm looking at wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta that i did, only the first image has "This is a beta version" text
<OdyX> jjesse: Why not erasing it in a photoshop-like ?
<jjesse> OdyX: going to try that
<OdyX> jjesse: want me to do it... it's ten seconds...
<jjesse> OdyX: took care of it already
<jjesse> OdyX: thanks for the suggestion :)
<OdyX> jjesse: OK. Fine then.
<Tonio_> OdyX: in the kde world, we don't say "photoshop-like" but "krita" ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: I know.. but Krita is slow... :D
* OdyX never used Photo$hop
<Tonio_> OdyX: all graphical editors are slow
<Tonio_> although I agree gimp is fastest than krita
<OdyX> Tonio_: but gimp is faster (a lot...) than krita.
<OdyX> grillaid
<Tonio_> OdyX: kulay !!!!
<Tonio_> ah non ca va c moi qui t'ai grilled ;)
<Tonio_> OdyX: but krita has a "human readable" gui :)
<Tonio_> which is important too
<Tonio_> honnestly, the gimp ugly UI isn't a legend to me
<OdyX> clear...
<OdyX> bad habit of different windows...
<sabdfl> hey all
<Hobbsee> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> i want to mail an invitation to Kubuntu and KDE community members to come to LinuxTag on May 6 to chart the future of kubuntu
<sabdfl> which mailing lists would you recommend?
* OdyX prosterns.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu devel and kubuntu users, i would expect...
<Hobbsee> those are the ones that most people subscribe too, if they subscribe at all
* Hobbsee tries not to die of shock :P
<Hobbsee> hi again Riddell 
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: ^ if you didnt see
<sabdfl> Riddell: i'm going to mail that invite to -announce could you bounce to Kubuntu and KDE places please?
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: if he doesnt, i'll try to remember to (*writes note in background*)
* Hobbsee wonders if Riddell is actually connected at all
<Riddell> sabdfl: my e-mail is down, so it may not be a prompot bounce
<OdyX> Bye all.
<superstoned> bye
<sabdfl> did that make it through?
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: the annoucement on ubuntu-annoucement?
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: yup
<Hobbsee> hasnt come through here yet... (darn the redirects)
<sabdfl> Riddell: could you +1 that mail to kubuntu-devel please?
<Hobbsee> it's there now...
<Hobbsee> on announce
<Hobbsee> oh crud...must sleep...and deliver car in tomorrow...night all
<Riddell> sabdfl: it'll reject it if you're not subscribed, try sending again I added a filter for @ubuntu.com and @canonical.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: since both you and sabdfl are there, what is the decided standard shortcuts for tabs switching ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I looked and it is pretty easy to implement with k-d-s
<sabdfl> Riddell: sent
<Tonio_> I can do it right now if ctrl + pgup/pgdown is the decided thing
<Riddell> Tonio_: control + pgup/pgdown was what sabdfl suggested, seems sensible to me
<Riddell> although no doubt it'll clash with something
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's an issue, yes, I have to look carefully for every application set
<Riddell> yes, konsole uses control-page up/down for scrolling
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not making usage of special/win key
<Riddell> my laptop doesn't have a win key :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ibm ? :)
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> hehe, or maybe ctrl + alt + pgup
<sabdfl> Riddell: it clashes with gedit a little, thats paragraph up/down
<Tonio_> Riddell: removing ctrl + pgup from konsole ? that's not nice to me, but well, if we decide this as a standard.....
<Tonio_> sabdfl: why not ctrl + alt instead of simply ctrl ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ctrl + page up/down isn't defined here with konsole, on a fresh beta installation
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that personnal settings ?
<Riddell> you sure?  make sure you're using a screen that can be scrolled
<Tonio_> Riddell: scrolling is maj + page up/down
<Tonio_> at least on my default installation
<Riddell> maj?
<Tonio_> sorry, shift :)
<Tonio_> maj is french translation
<Tonio_> shift + page up/down is the default here
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, you're right
<Riddell> Tonio_: so control-pageup/down good with me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see any conflict concerning those 4 apps, but I agree with it can issues with others
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm adding this right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I patched the gtk_qt autoconfig in startkde
<Tonio_> Riddell: files will not be copied if kfce of gnome are installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: raphink has the debdiff (as you were not here), he will upload
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: pong ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: is ktranslator maintained by you?
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: I packages it initially
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: not sure the actual version is mine, let me check
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: yes it is
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: it's need dependent on dictd
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: oups !!
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: you seems forget it heh
<Tonio_> didn't I hadded it ?
<Tonio_> damn....... great, let me change this :)
<freeflying-ibook> thanks
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: dict or dict-client ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: dictd
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: ho dictd
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: at least Suggests
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: recommands is better I think
<Tonio_> but that's not a depends thing
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I prefer to depends ,heh
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: doesn't it work without it ?
<freeflying-ibook> dictd format dictionary are more common than others
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: true, so let's add depends
<freeflying-ibook> nice,  :)
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: seems you'd add festival and gocr to Suggests
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: yep
<freeflying-ibook> ok, nites all
<sabdfl> did that mail hit kubuntu-devel?
<robotgeek> howdy sabdfl 
<robotgeek> sabdfl: yup, got it. i'm sure this will get onto digg or something
<sabdfl> cool, thanks
<jjesse> if we can't make it to linuxtag will there be a way to contribute to the converstation?
<jpatrick> moin
<jjesse> anyone ever tried to use espresso in vmplayer?  i just closes out when I get to the disk section
<jpatrick> Riddell: maybe we can upload kexi-mdb now? (now that 1.5 is in)
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, well remembered
<Lure> Riddell: are daily live CD's now more trustful (in regards partitions)?
<Riddell> jpatrick: is it in revu?
<jpatrick> Riddell: not yt
<jpatrick> Riddell: just got to rebuild it to make sure it works
<Riddell> Lure: there was still an error in the installer yesterday (unrelated), not sure if an upload has been done to fix that
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will wait until next week then (when back from vacation)
<mornfall> robotgeek: good that you like it :)
<robotgeek> mornfall: easy to use and all the nice stuff
* robotgeek would love it you implemented -o parsing...
<mornfall> robotgeek: well, it's not that hard, maybe you could contribute code? :-))
<robotgeek> mornfall: is it c++? (i have to learn)
<mornfall> yeah, c++
<mornfall> what else :)
<robotgeek> :)
<Riddell> adept?  make sure you know about C++ templates before playing with that :)
<mornfall> Riddell: why, you have looked? :P
<mornfall> not that adept itself is too heavy on templates
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/681132
<mornfall> considering you can't have a template with signals/slots
* robotgeek looked at a nice Object Oriented C article etc
<Riddell> mornfall: I've watched it compiling many a time
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> okey
<mornfall> gcc error output is sometimes... lovely
* Lure would say it is ugly ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing new k-d-s and give you a url for debdiff
<Tonio_> cool I can go to linuxtag on 06 ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
* jpatrick can't go anywhere
<Tonio_> jpatrick: :(
<kwwii> does Riddell have vacation today?
<kwwii> first time I can think of that he is not in chat :-)
<jjesse> don't remember if i asked, but anyone try to use espresso in vm player to install to a disk?
<jjesse> do we need to keep a bug that deals with a flight4 live cd open?
<crimsun> depends if it has been closed
<crimsun> s/closed/fixed/
<jjesse> still as "unconfirmed" but i'm not experiencing the same problem on my live cd
<crimsun> adding that as a comment is helpful
<raphink> kwwii: will you be in linuxtag?
<kwwii> raphink: yes
<raphink> kwwii: where do you come from?
<kwwii> raphink: I live near Bamberg in Ober-Franken, northern Bavaria in Germany
<raphink> ic
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I'll be glad to see you there :)
<kwwii> but I am American
<kwwii> ;-)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> that happens even to nice people sometimes ;)
<raphink> hehe
<kwwii> haha
* allee sends greeting from the heart of bavaria to kwwii 
<kwwii> :-)
<allee> about linuxtag:  Anything special to do to participate in the 'Kubuntu's Future' session Mark mentined?
<kwwii> I did not even know about that 
<kwwii> when did he mention it?
<robotgeek> kwwii: morning today
<allee> kwwii: see *-devel lists
<allee> kwwii: or http://rafb.net/paste/results/HaObA317.html :)
<kwwii> allee: cool, thanks
<kwwii> wow
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> I wonder who will show up for the artwork :-)
<allee> kwwii: not me!  or not one CD will be sold  (no smiley here!)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> think I will subscribe to that list
<Tonio_> allee: will you be there on 04/06 ?
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<allee> I'll ask tomorrow to the there for the complete linux tag
<allee> ah that's Wednesday to Saturday
<Tonio_> allee: nice ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I'll be there saturday only, since I can't take vacations
<Tonio_> but saturday is for us the most interesting day, so that's fine
<Tonio_> hey \sh ;)
<allee> heh, still have to ask if institute pay for it.  Otherwise it may there only saturday too ;)
<\sh> hey Tonio_
<allee> 'olla \sh
<\sh> gugucks allee :)
<Tonio_> I will have the oportunity to train my german :)
<Tonio_> I was probably the worst german student of all my school :)
<allee> Tonio_: then don't listen to me (horrible acent)
<Tonio_> allee: ;)
<allee> Still possible to ask for debian SYNC (bug fix releases) or did I miss a deadline again?
<\sh> and I was a terrible french language student :)
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe
<kmon> kwwii: The new adept notify icon looks great :)
<kmon> can someone confirm if openoffice draw appears both in office & graphics menu items?
<allee> kmon: yes it does
<kmon> known bug?
<allee> kmon no idea
<allee> Tonio_, raphink: [21:30]  <allee> Still possible to ask for debian SYNC (bug fix releases) or did I miss a deadline again?
<kwwii> kmon: I didn't know that Riddell put it in yet :-) good to hear
<kmon> kwwii: it's very nice
<kwwii> cool :-)
<Tonio_> allee: It is possible, but that requires an uvf exception
<Tonio_> allee: and therefore a good reason (big bugfixes or something)
<allee> Tonio_: ok, so 'usual' UVF bug report and assigning to 'archive team'?
<Tonio_> allee: so if you're ready to make the uvfe ;)
<Tonio_> allee: you need to create a launchpad bug, let me give you an example
<allee> Tonio_: yes uploaded to debian last night
<kmon> allee: can you please confirm the bug 41360 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41360 in openoffice.org "openoffice draw appears twice in the kde menu: on office & graphics" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41360
<OdyXydO> kmon: I can.
<kmon> OdyXydO: Thanxs
<OdyXydO> kmon: Done
<allee> kmon: done
<kmon> I have another bug but I don't know if it's just me...
<Tonio_> allee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdbus/+bug/34341
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34341 in kdbus "UVF Exception 0.8.2 -> 0.8.6" [Normal,Fix released]  
<Tonio_> you need to provide debdiff, difstat and pbuilder output too
<kmon> on my amd64 machine openoffice doesn't use kde widgets for scrollbars
<allee> Tonio_: Thx
<kmon> anyone here can confirm it?
<Tonio_> kmon: let me have a look
<kmon> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/40598
<kmon> I have a screenshot attached
<Tonio_> kmon: confirmed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40598 in openoffice.org-amd64 "in kubuntu openoffice doesn't use kde's native scrollbar's & themes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> could you please confirm it in launchpad?
<Tonio_> kmon: done ;)
<kmon> Tonio_: Thanks
* kmon leaves to eat
<AnsiC> hello
<derekS> hey, i am trying to remove libgtk2.0-0, and it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop... is that a known bug (using breezy)
<derekS> the packages that really concern me that it wants to remove are "koffice kubuntu-desktop kword"
<Tonio_> allee: kcmshell kcm_printmgr
<Tonio_> does it work for you ?
<Tonio_> allee: the module is there, but it doesn't want to open, and printmgr.la is missing
<Lure> Tonio_: kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_printmgr'.
<Tonio_> Lure: I think that's the reason administrator fails
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> since it uses that command
<Tonio_> let me test
<Tonio_> Lure: it appears the module should be printmgr.la and printmgr.so files
<Tonio_> they are not there, so that could explain the admin mode failing
<Tonio_> Riddell: re ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: but this is not SysSettings module, isn't it?
<allee> allee(0) ~ $ kcmshell kcm_printmgr
<allee> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_printmgr'.
<allee> allee(0) ~ $ locate kcm_print
<allee> /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_printmgr.la
<allee> /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_printmgr.so
<Lure> as that one works for me
<Tonio_> Lure: it is
<Riddell> hi Tonio_, raphink 
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> allee: sounds strange !
<Riddell> anything happening at tech board I should know about?
<Lure> but that one works (beside the successful-ok warning)
<derekS> Riddell: i was told to ask you this question. i am using an up to date breezy install, and i am trying to remove libgtk2.0-0, however it also wants to remove "koffice kubuntu-desktop kword"... is this a bug?
<Tonio_> allee: according to what I see, the files are supposed to be printmgr.la, not kcm_printmgr
<Lure> Riddell: should you know better than we? ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you upload the new k-d-s ? standard tab switching in it and working
<Riddell> Lure: I have a patch for the successful-ok thing, I'll give you a poke when I have it compiled so you can test it
<allee> allee[0]  ~ # kcmshell --list | grep print
<allee> printers               - Printing system configuration (printers, jobs, classes, ...)
<Lure> Riddell: today? I am just in tommorow then I am offline until Tue
<Tonio_> allee: great ;)
<Riddell> derekS: kubuntu-desktop needed it for gstreamer, not sure why koffice would need it
<Tonio_> allee: the admin mode is using the desktop file whose command isn't the good one
<Tonio_> allee: /usr/share/applications/kde/printers.desktop
<derekS> Riddell: so you would reccomend against removing it?
<allee> Tonio_: heh, kcmshell printers -> error dialog: an error occored ... : ok-sucessful :)
<Riddell> derekS: why would you want to?
<Tonio_> allee: look at this, I'm about certain if we change the exec line to kcmshell printers, that will do the job ;)
* Tonio_ testing
<derekS> Riddell: no need to have gtk on my comp :)
<Lure> Tonio_: and who is calling kcm_printmgr?
<Tonio_> Lure: no idea
<Lure> desktop file? But who uses that desktop file?
<allee> Tonio_: 
<allee> An error occurred while retrieving the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<allee> successful-ok
<kmon> Riddell: I though kubuntu used xine, not gstreamer
<Tonio_> allee: yes that's nice, old bug now resolved
<Riddell> kmon: it used gstreamer in breezy
<allee> and on every ^P: 
<allee> An error occurred while retrieving the printer list:
<allee> successful-ok
<derekS> Riddell: so if i upgrade to dapper, i should be ok without gtk?
<kmon> Riddell: oh. I thought he was talking about dapper :)
<allee> It's there since Monday's update afair
<Lure> allee: this is what Riddell will have a fix soon
<Lure> already in BTS
<Riddell> ah good, allee can be another tester
<Lure> Riddell: and seaLne has another, but more complicated version of the error
<allee> Talking about cups fixes: will cups in dapper be able to communicate with KDE as in sarge and breezy SuSE 9*
<Lure> Riddell: see bug 41151 for details
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41151 in kdebase kdeprint "successful-ok error reported when printer list is retrieved " [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41151
<allee> or will cups rely on a fixed KDE printing code
<kmon> Riddell: I think mark's announcement on kubuntu deservers a fridge and a dot.kde article ;)
<Riddell> kmon: please send it to fridge-devel
<derekS> kmon: whats his announcement
<Lure> kmon: +1 - I am just sorry I am soo busy that week... :-( 
<kmon> Riddell: ok, I'll send it to fridge
<kmon> but someone else needs to put it in dot.kde ;)
<allee> derekS:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/HaObA317.html
<derekS> allee: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: I have seen that you have done some work on kmilo - is kmilo the right place to address laptop hotkeys in general for KDE?
<kmon> derekS: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/40598
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40598 in openoffice.org-amd64 "in kubuntu openoffice doesn't use kde's native scrollbar's & themes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> mmmm
<kmon> not that
<Lure> Riddell: allee proposed to maybe have a Kubuntu Laptop xkb entry, but not sure if this can be done easily...
<kmon> xD
<kmon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000071.html
<Lure> Riddell: I am thinking if kmilo could handle such special keys...
<\sh> only keys which are known to the X server via xkb extensions
<allee> Lure: this xkb entry should exist and be the default for the gnome desktop for laptops
<\sh> XF86Volume e.g. but not hotkeys a la laptop fn keys which are most of the time different from the known xbk settings
<allee> Lure: assumed that ubuntu didn't change it's mind to generate a standard set of keysym for the same logical events
<Lure> \sh: ubuntu strategy is to assigne distinc codes by hotkey-setup to same keys on different laptops
<Lure> then we just need proper keysyms for X for KDE (I do not know why GNOME is not using xkb then)
<Lure> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNW8240/Kubuntu under note 2 - GNOME works out-of-box, Kubuntu does not.. :-(
<allee> Lure: gnome is not using xdb?
<\sh> Lure: today I tried the hibernate button, and it worked the last time I tried it, right now it's not working anymore because of the acpi-support stuff../etc/acpi/hibernate works butthe key not because of the new structure.. I have to file a bug tomorrow morning
<Tonio_> allee: I think I have the solution for that admin mode failing in kdeprint :)
<kmon> Riddell: mail sent to fridge-devel, I've CC you
<Tonio_> I'm releasing a fix
<allee> Tonio_: cool
<Lure> allee: It does not look like - it is intercepted somewhere before (xev does not catch it with proper keysym)
<allee> Lure: are keycodes shown?
<Lure> \sh: really - hibernate key worked for you in KDE? Never on my laptop, GNOME did most of the time
<Lure> allee: not in KDE
<\sh> Lure: it worked :)
<allee> Lure: no, in a gnome desktop
<Lure> allee: for my HP laptop, there is a xkb layout (Compaq Armada) and I have even asked for upstream fix (that was commited), but the problem is that now Ubuntu hotkey-setup changed again...
<allee> Lure: nice :(
<Lure> I would really like to understand how this should work in Ubuntu and then fix it properly for KDE....
<Lure> allee: it looks like your proposal from bug 27542 is still the most likely fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27542 in meta-kde kde "Volume keys do not work in KDE on nw8240" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27542
<allee> Lure: writing such an xkb should not be hard.  Take your keyboard mapping and replace the keycodes with the one generated by hotkey-setup
<Lure> allee: I know - I have hacked mine before the patch was accepted upstream
<allee> Lure: I'm still busy with digikam* and kipi* stuff but I can do it later if noone takes it. Just remind me
<Lure> allee: I am just concerned if this is what we should do (as Ubuntu/GNOME is not going that route)
<Lure> allee: just du digikam - we all depend on it ;-)
<Lure> s/du/do/
<Lure> I am on vacation from Thu-Tue, therefore I will be offline and will be able to explore such things ;-)
<allee> Lure: well, gnome is using the keycodes directly. We just and an layer.  Advantage is keycodes change we only have to fix the xkb mapping at one place ;)
<Lure> I just need to download enough source packages before I leave... ;-)
<Lure> allee: but we are using layout, that users might want for something else (for example their fancy multimedia external keyboard hooked to docking station)
<allee> Lure: friendly hint: if you know a bit about KDE and Qt programming the download debian's digikam and finish the media support ;)
<Lure> allee: media support?
* Lure just knows C++/Python and is learning Qt/KDE fast... ;-)
<allee> Lure: plugin camera, media actin selector dialog has a digikam icon,  Access for digikam to media devices  mount/umount ...
<Lure> allee: that is boring - I am more interested in IPTC support in 0.9 ;-)
<allee> Lure: most of it is implemented.  Just some cornercases need to be implemented, like switch to right desktop if digikam is running
<allee> Lure: 0.9 will far to late for dapper.  But I'll prepare a technologie review or alpha release the an dot article can use soon
<Lure> allee: I know - I just like how digikam is progressing...
<kmon> Riddell: jeff waugh has responded my mail and said the article is already in the incoming queue. :) Now we only need someone to write a dot.kde article
<allee> Lure: you know?  telepathy?  You're not on #digikam :)
<Riddell> kmon: I can't approve such a story, biased
<Lure> allee: just following blogs/news/svn ;-)
<kmon> Riddell: I'm an awfull writer... :)
<allee> Lure: heh, you like digikam far too much.  Otherwise lp would have more bug reports ;)
<Lure> allee: just my priorities are elsewhere currently... ;-)
<Tonio_> raphink: don't upload kdebase with my debdiff plz....  I will add another fix once tested
<Lure> BTW, I would like to fix bug 18069 properly
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 18069 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Syntax error in /etc/network/interfaces file" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/18069
* allee wish there would be more bug lp bug report for easier arguing for an UVF.  I hope debian and kde bugs will do too ;)
<raphink> right I haven't uploaded yet Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: great ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: I think I have the patch for the kdeprint admin mode
<raphink> oh nice :)
<Lure> if there is no mention of interface in /e/n/i, then knetworkconf collects currently configured data that can be from k-n-m
<Tonio_> I know you were waiting for it :)
<Lure> problem is that it does not write dhcp/static/bootp in config file as it does not know what is correct
<Lure> it may be that it was configured with dhcp or it may be static, but we can only assume
<Lure> should we leave it to the user (dialog: please select auto/manual mode before Apply)?
* Lure wonders if I just bored you to death with this issue ;-)
<Lure> raphink: did not have time  to nail down korganizer yet (offshore sailing lecture was far more interesting ;-)) - might do it tonight
<raphink> ah nice :)
<raphink> ok 
<raphink> I'll be very happy if you can find what this is
<raphink> :)
<allee> Lure: ~ 80 commits in kdepim since 3.5.2 in kde35 branch
<allee> + FWIW
<Lure> allee: wow - lot's to review...
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ do we include such fixes on case-by-case bases or do we plan to do partial sync to pre-3.5.3?
<Riddell> Lure: I usually prefer specific patches rather than large branch pulls
<Lure> allee: do commits in stable branch require to have z b.k.o bug entry?
<allee> Riddell: someone did a kdepim code review. there are lots of possible crash fixes. 
* Lure is thinking where to start looking for what is there
<allee> Lure: no
<Lure> I though so - :-(, that is what I sometimes hate about OSS practices - missing discipline
<Riddell> Lure: checkout the tag and the branch and do a diff
<allee> svn log -r{release-date-of-3.5.2-minus-1-week}:HEAD  path/to/kdepim/in/branches
<Riddell> Lure: what missing discipline?
<Lure> that stable branch would have only fixes for known bugs in BTS and not just what people feel (hard to trace for distributions like Kubuntu)
<allee> Lure: if you have a fix for an access to NULL pointer it makes not sense to report it you simply fix it (not in the last week before reelase of course)
<allee> Lure: I keep all commit msg to 35 branch.  hard to manage is 'only' the amount of fixes and that some minor features go in to
<allee> +o
<Lure> allee: the only problem I see that changlog are typically not very verbose (raphlink just warned me today ;-), and then it is hard to dig if no link exist....
<Lure> allee: but I agree it is on different scale that I am used to (I manage multiple development teams from 3-20 members in may day job)
<kwwii> here previews of the banner (85cmx200cm): http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-banner.jpg   , kubuntu-banner2.jpg , kubuntu-banner3.jpg
<kwwii> erm kubuntu-banner3.png
<allee> Lure: the commit msg has rev in first line. Just take it feed it into a script or use web short to see the real diff
<kwwii> we need to work on the official logos a bit, they could use it
<Lure> allee: so where is RSS feed for stable branch? Is it per product or just one for svn?
<Riddell> kwwii: looking lovely
<kwwii> Riddell: well, check out the ubuntu ones I made: htpp://bootsplash.org/ubuntu-poster-4.jpg , ubuntu-poster-3.jpg  - they are better if you ask me
<Lure> kwwii: I like color layout of first one (white to blue) and kubuntu+headline of second (more tightly linked as in first)
<allee> Lure. Maybe. I'm use kde-commits ml.  I've seen once a service wher you can subscribe regex for kde-commits msgs.
<Lure> third one is a bit strange as headline is kind of diconnected from kubuntu
<allee> Lure: ah, and on #digikam is a bot that inform in realtime about commits
<Riddell> kwwii: yeah, the ubuntu colour palette is lovely
<Lure> allee: look like I will have to try #digikam channel after all.. ;-)
<allee> Lure: lol
<kwwii> Riddell: well, they have the lozenge logo, which helps a lot
<Lure> kwwii: btw, where we will use this banner?
<kwwii> they will be standing at the linuxtag and other conventions after that
<kwwii> the first version is nifty but has too much empty space - the thing is 2 meters high
<Lure> kwwii: agree regaridng space on first - I just do not like blue stripe on right on second
<kwwii> Lure: after looking at them again, I like the first one better as well :-)
<kwwii> Lure: I think I will work on that one
<Lure> kwwii: but I really like layout of "collaboration to the core" position on second - you want it to be very near (and alligned with) kubuntu
<kwwii> Lure, yes you are right there too
<kwwii> Lure: maybe you should become an artist :-)
<kwwii> we could use all the help we can get
<Lure> kwwii: not really, I just link to comment ;-)
<kwwii> hehe, well you have a good eye
<kwwii> anyone know who made the current logo?
<Riddell> kwwii: which logo?
<kwwii> the kubuntu logo
<kwwii> the colors, I mean
<kwwii> I sent Jane an email asking if I could change them :-9
<Riddell> it was basse, same guy who does konqi
<kwwii> yeah, I know basse
<kwwii> he is cool
<kwwii> but more into 3d stuff than logos
<kwwii> I would like to make a version with decent CMYK colors
<kwwii> defined pantone colors, HKS or such
<kwwii> ok, enough art chat in the devel channel
<Riddell> kwwii: sure, go ahead if you think you can make it better
<kwwii> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> I plan to change the logo on the website around release candidate time to the one we made at the ui sprint http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/web-bg2.png
<Lure> raphink: bug 41341 - similar to run as user issue on Alt-F2, isn't it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41341 in kdebase kdebase-bin "kdesu -u option broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41341
<allee> Tonio_: raphink and Zelina are now listed twice in linuxtag page
<Tonio_> allee: hu ?
<raphink> Lure: seems so
<allee> Tonio_: when you removed the conflicts you only removed the markes but not one of the two choices
<Tonio_> allee: damn..... I missed that, I'm modifying this
<Tonio_> testing patches for kdebase is a pain..........;
<Riddell> Tonio_: which patches?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the solution for the admin mode switching failing in kdeprint
<Tonio_> Riddell: #39867
<Riddell> ooh?  what's causing t?
<Riddell> it
<Tonio_> Riddell: printers.desktop desktop file
<Tonio_> exec is set to kcmshell printmgr while the good command is kcmshell printers
<Riddell> is this a new problem?  we havn't changed that file but I've only noticed it recently
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it was already failing about 2 month ago
<Riddell> hmm, right, that could be my fault then, I removed some of the duplicate .desktop files a while ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: to what I remember it is not a recent issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: raphink upload k-d-s with shortcuts, and I also fixed gtk_qt_engine autoconfig in kdebase
<Tonio_> gnome users will not complain anymore
<kwwii> Riddell: wait to change that until we have a final set of colors...I changed things in that and now that I look at it again, I think it still needs some work :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so will have only one remaining bug in kdeprint, which fails loading drivers while installing a printer, and that's quite recent, it was working 2 weeks ago
<Riddell> Tonio_: k-d-s, great
<Riddell> Tonio_: how did you fix gtk_qt_engine issue and was it uploaded?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not heard of that kdeprint problem, do you have it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not uploaded still and I simply changed the startkde patch, looking for startkfce4 and gnome-session files
<Riddell> cool
<Tonio_> if one or those is there, no files are copied to the profile
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will send you a global debdiff including all those changes
<Riddell> Tonio_: URL preferred over e-mail, I'm behind on this backlog of e-mail
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I have the kdeprint problem, on my desktop, and on my laptop too
<Tonio_> it fails loading the driver once you selected it
<Tonio_> gnome-cups-manager works
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know you don't have email access, don't mind ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested with two printers, a lexmark and an HP
<Riddell> Tonio_: e-mail back now, I just have 6000 unread e-mails to process
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know if that fails on updated flight* installations, but I can confirm on fresh beta
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh !!!
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdeprint on beta is broken, do a dist upgrade for latest cupsys and kdelibs
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no change, but I will retest
<Riddell> maybe try purging cupsys and reinstalling
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently testing ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-23
<john-scott> where should i report bugs with the kubuntu website?
<Riddell> john-scott: here
<john-scott> ah, I believe I just sent you an email detailing the bug and fix i found with the website (if you're Jonathan Riddell at jriddell@ubuntu.com)
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> I don't control wiki.k.o but I'll get them to fix it
<john-scott> if i find other issues with wiki.k.o should i continue to report here/to you or is there a better place?
<andre298> hello just wanted to ask the room if its worhtwhile to go with feisty 64, are all the packages up to  date
<Riddell> andre298: of course, we only released last week
<Riddell> assuming you mean 7.04 for amd64
<andre298> yes
<andre298> im using archright now and the 64bit repos are not all up yet  , i assume its not like thaat for ubuntu
<Riddell> everything is build on all supported platforms
<DaSkreech> hiya Hobbsee nixternal
<nixternal> hola DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Heya. How goes RL?
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<nixternal> busy weekend, busy LUG day today
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> you are going to devote some time to KDE4?
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal
<nixternal> DaSkreech: doing so now
<nixternal> we are supposed to be doing a KOffice 2 meeting here soon as well
* nixternal waits eagerly for the emails to start firing
<DaSkreech> Here here?
<DaSkreech> or where you are here?
<nixternal> no, over there => in the kde world
<nixternal> here, as in time
* DaSkreech forgets his Koffice gripes :(
<nixternal> here soon as in time
<nixternal> heh
* nixternal has 209843787304830 grips
<nixternal> argh
<DaSkreech> My OO.o gripes faaaaaaar overwhelm them
<DaSkreech> ok stay away from nixternal's tentacles and suckers
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> !info freecol
<ubotu> Package freecol does not exist in feisty
<giangy> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hi giangy
<giangy> hoy Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<giangy> having one LCD only for tailing logs
<giangy> is nice :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey you there ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you want me to remove that setAccel completely?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I guess so
<Riddell> wouldn't putting & in the button string create the accelarator?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm won't someone else complain that now the accelerators are missing ? :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes thats what I hoped when I did it initially
<_StefanS_> Riddell: although it didn't. Don't rellay know why
<_StefanS_> I will test that again
<_StefanS_> compiling it now
<Riddell> testers needed http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-docs_7.04-6_all.deb
<Riddell> non english speaking preferably
<Riddell> nixternal: the diff for kubuntu-docs feisty includes a bunch of changes not mentioned in the changelog
<Riddell> nixternal: in debian/control debian/postinst debian/prerm and debian/rules
<Riddell> nixternal: the rules for SRU are uber strict and every change needs to be accounted for
<Riddell> nixternal: and it needs to be feisty-proposed in changelog
<Riddell> nixternal: otherwise, all good
<Riddell> nixternal: edgy change also has changes to debian/rules that should be explained (and edgy-proposed)
<ryanakca> Riddell: what am I looking for in the docs package?
<ryanakca> typos, etc? missing pages?
<Riddell> ryanakca: just that is works in your language
<Riddell> and any other language you care to test
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca will check the french version
* ryanakca bbl, school.
<Tm_T> what, was all openweek action in #ubuntu-classroom
<Tm_T> looks like it
<Riddell> Tm_T: wiki page could do with making that more clear right enough
<Tm_T> well, I tried to understand that wikipage, somehow I didn't even see channel names easily
<mhb> hi folks
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Hobbsee> hiya
<dinosaur-rus> I have a small problem:
<dinosaur-rus> Err http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main tzdata 2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04
<dinosaur-rus> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] 
<Hobbsee> then talk to the people who do the russian archives?
<dinosaur-rus> contents of http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata are the same as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata
<dinosaur-rus> so I doubt it's Russian mirror's problems
<dinosaur-rus> tzdata_2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04_all.deb package is missing in both archives
<Hobbsee>     tzdata | 2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Sources never appeared to build
<Hobbsee> either way, just wait, they'll push that update thru
<dinosaur-rus> oh, thanks for "testing" :)
<crimsun> hmm, it's definitely installed here
<crimsun> seemingly confirmed by https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/319764
<crimsun> dinosaur-rus: the deb is also available from https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/319764/tzdata
<dinosaur-rus> crimsun: just put it to /var/cache/apt/archives and run "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<crimsun> haven't you already executed the 'update' target?
<crimsun> if so, just copy it to /var/cache/apt/archives/ , then 'upgrade'
<crimsun> you could also just dpkg -i
<dinosaur-rus> crimsun: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: seems to be a mirror problem - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04_all.deb is hte one from archive.ubuntu.com, and it looks the same to me...
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: oh, it's appeared on Russian mirror, too :)
<Hobbsee> ah, so it was a mirror problem.  great :)
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: not mirror as that file wasn't present on archive.ubuntu.com, too :)
<Hobbsee> was when i looked :P
<Hobbsee> things just take a while to be published, at times
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: but wasn't when I looked for the first time (4:57pm GMT+3) :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee doesnt know what that is in local time
<Hobbsee> :P
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<ScottK> does anybody here post articles to slashdot?
<Riddell> occationally
<ScottK> PM?
<Hobbsee> hiya manchicken
<Hobbsee> ScottK: careful, Riddell bites
* ScottK will be careful.
<Hobbsee> :P
<manchicken> Howdy
<manchicken> Two weeks.
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Hobbsee> less than
<manchicken> And then I get to be locked up, terrified, for 13 hours of air travel :)
<Hobbsee> 13?  amateur
<Hobbsee> just be greatful of where you live
<crimsun> be glad you're not locked up for 13 hours with /her/
* crimsun runs
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Better her than the suits I'll likely be sitting between.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> depends
<crimsun> yeah, at least you can gripe about gtk then
<Hobbsee> crimsun: poor elky.
<manchicken> So much more to gripe about :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: all this is making me wish i'd said no :P
<crimsun> pfah, 'twill be a good time for all
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<manchicken> Man, I underestimated the rate of spam messages per day I was receiving.
<ScottK> manchicken: How many?
<manchicken> I've received more than 200 messages so far.
<manchicken> The pop3 fetch isn't even complete yet.
<manchicken> Though kubuntu-users is at 83 messages...
<manchicken> I often consider unsubscribing from that list.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-users has skyrocketed
* Hobbsee too
<manchicken> Most of them are ED spams.
<Hobbsee> ED?
<manchicken> They must not be very targeted ads.
<Hobbsee> oh, is kubuntu-users getting spammed?
<manchicken> No, my own email.
<manchicken> Sorry, switched back to general spam again.
<manchicken> My mind just whips around like that.  Do try to keep up :)
<manchicken> I should have a little thought bubble program to help folks follow what short-term thought process is racing through my mind at the moment.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> open week in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> doesn't seem too exciting as yet
<Tm_T> <3
<ScottK> Riddell: More like sickly sweet.
* ScottK goes for an insulin shot.
<imbrandon> Riddell, it will get real exciting tomarrow when the K* session happens
<imbrandon> heheh
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, thanks for doing those
<Riddell> ] /win 11
<Riddell> hmm
<imbrandon> Riddell, no probs, i love doing them :)
<imbrandon> and i'm a bit more prepared this time too
<nixternal> Riddell: I will fix the changelogs and redo here in a few ;)
<Tm_T> imbrandon <3<3
* Tm_T hides
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: bit of a harsh story on fridge there from corey
<nixternal> hahaha, it was fun though
<manchicken> Anthony Mercatante is Tonio, right?
<alleeHol> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Sweet.  I think that means I'm rooming with Tonio.
<Tm_T> manchicken: ?
<manchicken> UDS
<Riddell> this looks fun, a kubuntu DVD made by d-link for their routers http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/88428
<nixternal> oh sweet
<nixternal> Fridge worthy?
<Riddell> nixternal: quite possibly
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm downloading the iso now
<nixternal> Riddell: do you know John Meinel at Canonical?
<Riddell> nixternal: not very well
<nixternal> OK, he is in Chicago
<nixternal> didn't know that
<Riddell> he does bazaar, and is therefor cool
<nixternal> rock on
<_StefanS_> evening
<Riddell> hola
<nixternal> hola? stealin' my mojo! but I guess all is fair since I stole groovy ;)
<Tm_T> interesting stuff in #ubuntu-classroom
<nixternal> I take that back, I have GPL'd hola
<nixternal> Tm_T: all day, there has been some good talks
<nixternal> Friday I am doing the Ubuntu Documentation Project talk, and Saturday I am doing the Creating a LoCo talk, now those should be boring, I mean interesting ;)
<Tm_T> nixternal: yup, have to read two last parts, I was in bus etc so couldn't follow them actively
<Tm_T> current is something I really find educating to me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I dont understand that launchpad thing.. why doesn't that bug you mentioned show in the search results for bugs in feisty ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: searching for bugs isn't great
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay, I wondered if that was just me
<cornelinux> Hello Riddell?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, ok, I have it installed, how do I check it in french, exactly? (kubuntu-docs)
<Riddell> hi cornelinux
<Riddell> ryanakca: you would need to install language-pack-kde-fr-base
<Riddell> and select french in system settings
<ryanakca> kk, thanks
<cornelinux> Riddell: Stefan on the kubuntu channel told me, I could drop you a question...
<cornelinux> Riddell: The theme for the login window does not work for me with kubuntu 7.04... - any idea?
<Riddell> cornelinux: for kdm?
<Riddell> cornelinux: what is the Theme= line in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ?
<cornelinux> Riddell: yes, kdm: /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<Riddell> cornelinux: and what's in that directory?
<cornelinux> But all other settings (LogoPixmap, colorsceme etc.) are set correctly.
<cornelinux> severeln pngs, kubuntu.xml and so on. But the point is, I reconfigured, the background image, the color scheme and so on in the GUI - but it didn't work out.
<cornelinux> hm, when I remove the line Theme= I get my configured settings.
<cornelinux> Riddell: It seems it is not supported to change the Login Theme? (I must admit, I used kcontrol for changing it). Anyway thanks for the hint.
<Riddell> cornelinux: it should work by editing the file, possibly the kcontrol module has a bug in it
<cornelinux> Riddell: seems so. :-)
<_StefanS_>  Riddell: I've been looking into those things about the logout dialogue
<_StefanS_>  Riddell: 1) the hardcoded accelerators have been removed (stupid me), but it doesn't react to & inside the text labels like it should and create the accelerator automatically
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 2) the gdm, and missing buttons in logout; I have looked into the code inside shutdowndlg.cpp/.h , and it does not seems to be in there the problem lies. What I have observed, is that if  gdm doesnt offer DM().canShutdown, the behavior occurs.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: maybe you need to parse the label manuall to remove the & and set the letter as accellarator
<_StefanS_> Riddell: good idea really :) - didn't think of that.
<Riddell> how would gdm offer that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well dont know really, but when bool maysd = false, all the buttons dissappear
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I also had a strange issue when using the accessibility profile for people with poor eyesight, the buttons showed the icons twice (small one left and larger on right) but no text
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or maybe I'm not understanding the talk between gdm and kde correctly
<_StefanS_> Riddell: weird
<Riddell> I suspect the gdm thing has always been the case, but we get more people trying new things at release time so that's why I've noticed people complaining about it
<_StefanS_> hmm yea, me too
<_StefanS_> Because the logout buttons I created just react to the ksmserverrc setting, and work the way the classic dialog has always been working
<_StefanS_> but I have verified that the gdm -> kde problem is not present in edgy
<Riddell> oh?  so kde could talk to gdm in edgy?
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> narrows it down a bit ;)
<_StefanS_> just tested it.
<_StefanS_> I tried comparing the source from kde 3.5.5 with the newest feisty 3.5.6 and there is nothing about it that makes me think the ksmserver has a problem.
<_StefanS_> all the hal-stuff is also pretty much the same in 3.5.5 /edgy
<giangy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/102345/comments/5
<ubotu> Malone bug 102345 in kde-guidance "kde guidance does not display cpu frequency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<giangy> Riddell: mh, probably the problem is related to powersaved.
<Riddell> giangy: guidance has nothing to do with powersaved
<giangy> Riddell: well, but if powersaved (instead of powernowd) is installed guidance doesn't work.
<Riddell> giangy: guidance just uses hal, so anything to do with dependencies should be done at the hal level
<ryanakca> Riddell: so far, french documentation == bad
<ryanakca> Only the links are translated in KHelpCenter... the rest of the document is english
<ryanakca> s/document is/documents are in
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/dlink.png
<TheInfinity> Riddell: one question ... is it possible to create the kde-latest / amarok-laterst dirs on kubuntu.org deb source? without content, just to avoid the error 404 on the computers i have ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: this thing is so cool
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, that's not good
<Riddell> TheInfinity: those symlinks should work
<ryanakca> Riddell: cool :)... nope. Unless it's because nobody has translated it.
<TheInfinity> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest feisty main -> Konnte http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey whats that dlink thing ?
<Riddell> TheInfinity: well, there's no feisty packages
<Riddell> TheInfinity: remove the deb line
<TheInfinity> but this will get a feisty package when next kde is released, hmm?
<Riddell> TheInfinity: I don't advertise those -latest links for just this reason
<TheInfinity> is there a deb where it will be added without comment / uncommenting this line every kde release / ubuntu release?
<Riddell> nope
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<Tm_T> if you want "backported" stuff, I think you can do little efforts to get them :)
<Tm_T> anyway, good night kids ->
<TheInfinity> i have a network of 4 pcs and 2 own pcs
<TheInfinity> thats why i ask ;)
<snikker> phpmyadmin (on feisty) when i click on a link (or button), kick me on login page
<TheInfinity> snikker: thats perhaps more an coockie problem?
<snikker> TheInfinity: i've clean my brewser cache many times...
<snikker> *browser*
<TheInfinity> firefox?
<snikker> yes
<TheInfinity> strange ... here it works ...
<TheInfinity> i use opera but this should not be the reason
<snikker> TheInfinity: and sometimes it show this: "root:117" in the user name field
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, about your irssi libnotify script...
<snikker> no ones?
* ryanakca bbl, fresh install time
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-24
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<manchicken_> I found a graphics card that works in LTS but not Feisty.
<manchicken_> S3 something
<manchicken_> I'm going to get a hardware profile and submit it tomorrow.
<manchicken_> Nighty night folks.
<jpetso> Riddell: ping
<jpetso> Riddell: yesterday i noticed that pptp-linux is not installed with the default desktop cd installer
<jpetso> Riddell: that thing is crucial for us austrians to get logged into adsl
<jpetso> Riddell: who should i bug with this?
<Hobbsee> pptp-linux?
<Hobbsee> !info pptp-linux feisyt
<ubotu> pptp-linux: Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Hobbsee> good question.  wait for Riddell
<giangy> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<giangy> Hobbsee: ahyo :-)
<Riddell> jpetso: pptp is on ship, so it's on the CD
<jpetso> Riddell: but it's not in Adept after installing Kubuntu, not even as "not installed"
<jpetso> Riddell: who should know that it's there, and how to get it from the CD
<Riddell> jpetso: fair point
<jpetso> Riddell: in more ancient versions, i can remember that it was listed as "not installed", and could easily be gotten
<jpetso> Riddell: seems like something has changed in the initial repository handling
<Riddell> well, alternate CDs will add themselves to the sources.list so it'll be available from that, live CDs don't so people will indeed need to do some searching
<Riddell> I'll discuss it with the seed master at UDS
<jpetso> Riddell: thanks! (catched up to your response only now)
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> neversfelde: know anyone going to linuxtag?
<neversfelde> Riddell: Czessi for example
<sebas> Riddell: /me
<Riddell> canonical is looking for someone to do a talk
<Riddell> about kubuntu
<Riddell> along with sladen talking about ubuntu
<Riddell> Czessi: how are your talking skills?
<sebas> I'm doing a talk about KDE, could do one about Kubuntu as well. I still have slides from the local LUG meeting.
<sebas> So you could keep me as a backup
<Riddell> or even the primary :)
<sebas> Or that.
<sebas> I've got to earn back that t-shirt
<Riddell> true, so does ade infact
<Riddell> _seaLne: how much are those t-shirts again?
<sebas> Did ade get a t-shirt as well?
<neversfelde> I think talking is not Czessis favourite hobby
<sebas> He only wears his old ones lately
<Riddell> he scrounged one while in glasgow
<sebas> That bastard.
<Czessi> Riddell:  \sh is also going to linuxtag. i think, he is the right guy for it
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> \sh: how's your speaking skills?
<kwwii> if it comes down to just speaking, I am very good at that ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: oh aye, forgot you were going.  fancy being the Kubuntu half of the talk?
<kwwii> Riddell: a) how long is it; b) what is it exactly about; c) who can help with the info I should present
<sebas> kwwii: I can get you my slides (they're in EN)
<Riddell> kwwii: see #canonical
<nixternal> Riddell: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krename/+bug/107552
<ubotu> Malone bug 107552 in krename "krename crash if i want rename files again." [Low,Fix committed] 
<nixternal> I attached a feisty debdiff to fix that
<nixternal> !info krename edgy
<ubotu> krename: Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.12-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Riddell> nixternal: don't change the maintainer or add XSBC-; distro to feisty-proposed and explain if why not updating the preview won't affect the user, then subscribe ubuntu-sru
<kwwii> sebas: I'd love to have your slides, if possible
<nixternal> it crashes out of the dpkg-buildpackage if I don't do it
<nixternal> so leave the maintainer field alone then?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, minimal changes only allowed for -updates
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> nixternal: you need to edit a script to stop it quitting, just grep for whatever the error message is and put a hash infront of that line
<sebas> kwwii: possible. I'll email them.
<nixternal> OK, fixed dpkg-source to stop that silly warning and stopper for maintainer
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17404/
<nixternal> is that small enough now?
* nixternal heads to school, will finish this up there
<manchicken> Michael Dell runs Ubuntu Feisty Fawn...
<manchicken> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers?c=us&l=en&s=corp
<manchicken> heh
<kwwii> sebas: great, thanks :-)
<\sh> Riddell, what?
<\sh> Riddell, I don't have time to speak on linuxtag...I'm busy doing kubuntu booth, FAI booth and some promoting stuff for LPI and my company
<Riddell> \sh: is cool, kwwii will do it
<\sh> Riddell, what I can try to do is a 2nd talk during froscon about kubuntu...
<\sh> next to my fai talk
<sebas> kenworldwartwo: slides sent
<nixternal> Riddell: OK, I think I got bug 107552 correct. Can you comment, or anyone for that matter on if I have that correct? If not, I will make changes shortly from school. Thanks!
<ubotu> Malone bug 107552 in krename "krename crash if i want rename files again." [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107552
<DaSkreech> Hello everyone :)
<LongPointyStick> yay, krename
<LongPointyStick> hi DaSkreech
* LongPointyStick --> bed
<LongPointyStick> night all!
<DaSkreech> Hi LongPointyStick
<Guid> Hi _o/
<mhb> good evening folks
<zebulon> hi
<zebulon> I have a question about Adept in Feisty
<zebulon> Now that it uses checkboxes (instead of editing directly /etc/apt/sources.list), how does it know the actual distribution is Feisty?
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<zebulon> ok, thanks
<zebulon> So when lsb package is updated in gutsy, Adept will use gutsy channels when selected through the checkboxes.
<zebulon> is it right?
<Riddell> yes
<zebulon> many thanks.
<\sh> hmm??
<\sh> when lsb-base/lsb-release will be updated, adept will use gutsies repos? did I understand that correctly?
<zebulon> that was I was asking: how adept maps the "Kubuntu release" checkboxes with the current distribution
<zebulon> since it is not specified in Adept, Adept has to take the repository name somwhere
<zebulon> so apprently this is by using the output of lsb_release -a, if I understood correctly.
<\sh> I would say, when you use gutsy, you updated your sources.list already
<Riddell> that's true too :)
<\sh> so it's normal that you will see "gutsy" as release
<zebulon> \sh: sure, but in that case, in the current Adept, gutsy reps appear as third parties, not in the main "Kubuntu reps" tab (with checkboxes).
<\sh> zebulon, then adept is doing a fetch of all dist files on archive.ubuntu.com or on the mirrors
<zebulon> At one moment in Gutsy development, the transfer from third-party reps to the main ones has to occur
<zebulon> And this was the meaning of my question: how does that occur, and this is through a lsb release update
<zebulon> Actually my question was regarding the internals of Adept instead of the update process itself :)
<\sh> zebulon, using the source of adept
<\sh> in kubuntu_updater
<\sh>   if (developmentVersion) {
<\sh>           upgradeURL = config->readEntry(QString("upgradeURL"), QString("http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development"));
<\sh>         } else {
<\sh>           upgradeURL = config->readEntry(QString("upgradeURL"), QString("http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release"));
<zebulon> thanks \sh, inetresting
<_StefanS_> evening
<\sh> zebulon, if you have ubuntus deb-src lines in your sources.list, do an apt-get source adept...and read for yourself :)
<zebulon> \sh, thanks :)
<zebulon> need to go, many thanks for your answers guys.
<_Sime_> sebas: ping!
<\sh> zebulon, every time :)=
<\sh> Riddell, is mornfall still working on adept?
<Riddell> \sh: he hopes so, but I don't think he has much time for it
<sebas> _Sime_: pong
<_Sime_> sebas: Hi, I'm working out travel for akademy.
<_Sime_> sebas: have you got anything booked yet?
<sebas> Nope, probably going by train
<sebas> ade's taking the train as well
<_Sime_> not flying?
<sebas> Nope :)
<\sh> Riddell, I think he is busy with RH?
<sebas> Nijmegen - Roosendaal - Brussels - London - Glasgow, should take ~12hrs
<_Sime_> I'll check that out...
<_Sime_> sebas: leaving on the friday?
<sebas> I think so, yes
<sebas> _Sime_: I think it's ~200 EUR by train
<_Sime_> it's about ~200 euro by plane.
<sebas> Well :)
<_Sime_> looking at the ns planner, the trip to Londen looks awful.
<sebas> How so?
<Riddell> ns planner?
<Riddell> I'd use eurostar.com and firstscotrail.com
<_Sime_> sebas: the trip contains a long boot ride. I'll try using brussels as a waypoint.
<sebas> _Sime_: No boat, from Brussels, that's the Eurostar to London
<_Sime_> I'm looking up eurostar now...
<sebas> We ususally use treinreiswinkel.nl =)
<_Sime_> all i want is something that will plan it all out without me needed to duct-tape 3 different websites together in my head.
<Riddell> boat?  ferry to Edinburgh?
<sebas> _Sime_: treinreiswinkel.nl :)
<sebas> They send tickets and schedule
<_Sime_> sebas: ja ja
<_Sime_> sebas: it says that I can't book that trip on the 'net
<Riddell> british transport is entirely disconnected from the continent
<sebas> Yeah, international trains booking online sucks donkey balls
<_StefanS_> hmm how do I find out if Algorithm::Diff is present in some of the perl-modules available in feisty ?
<DaSkreech> anyone uses mateedit?
<_StefanS_> ah :D found it
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: nope sorry
* _StefanS_ just ordered a  ps3 with all the bells and whistles... time for some protein folding :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: cool, you can try the Kubuntu CD on it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no idea about perl I'm afraid
<_StefanS_> Riddell: surely I will :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: found it :) - it was called libalgorithm-diff-perl
<_StefanS_> sort of the reverse order
<_StefanS_> is kate a good perl editor, or should I go with komodo or something (?)
<_StefanS_> hmm kate doesn't seem to do function lookups
<_StefanS_> komodo it is.
<_Sime_> sebas: I'm planning to depart on the friday and return on the thursday. What are your plans?
<_StefanS_> hmm all this fuss about netbeans being included in feisty; it just basically means you have download it yourself first ? :)
<_StefanS_> I just managed to spend $1458 for that ps3 in total.. jeeez. When you do stuff, you have to go all the way hehe
<DaSkreech> There is a PPC-ps3 Kubuntu CD ?
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: I just think its the regular ppc one
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<_StefanS_> oh
<Riddell> not regular, different linux build I think
<_StefanS_> ah sweet :)
<DaSkreech> there is one patched to work specifically with the PS3 as well AFAIR
<_StefanS_> bend and fold proteins wooha
<DaSkreech> :-) Which team are you joining?
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: ah I dont know, is there an ubuntu one ? :)
<_StefanS_> Well I heard it uses 200watts when folding that stuff, so its kinda power hungry
<_StefanS_> My tv uses 200watts also..
<sebas> _Sime_: I'll on friday and leave the day after the last hackathon day
* _StefanS_ looks to his electric bill
<DaSkreech> _StefanS_: There should be
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: uhm I will have to look into that, AFTER i have downloaded the preview of Gran Turismo HD :D
<_Sime_> sebas: when is that? hackathon isn't even on the site now.
<DaSkreech> I want fluxbuntu to recode for the PS3 :)
<DaSkreech> that would be sweet :)
<_StefanS_> fluxbuntu ?
<_StefanS_> fluxbox or something ? :D
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> #fluxbuntu
<DaSkreech> They want to become a PS3 distro
<_StefanS_> wow never heard of it
<sebas> http://akademy.kde.org/ until saturday 7th, _Sime_
<_Sime_> sebas: ok, AKA "the long haul"
<_StefanS_> If I only didn't have to work, then I could be doing stuff on kubuntu fulltime :D
<_StefanS_> would be nice though
<sebas> _Sime_: Yeah.
* _StefanS_ goes back to work..
<sebas> I barely had enough time to speak everyone I wanted last year
<jjesse> why aren't workds like Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Kontact, etc part of the sdtandard dictionary?
<_Sime_> sebas: flying, friday and friday, 167 euro.
<_Sime_> sebas: return of course
<sebas> _Sime_: + train to Schiphol
<_Sime_> true
<DaSkreech> _StefanS_: Ask them to pay you to work on Kubuntu :)
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: well I dont think I have enough reputation to even be considered ;)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I often wonder that. They are part of the Windows Dictionary
<_Sime_> Riddell: I'm guessing it won't be a problem checking into the akademy accomodation in the evening.
<Riddell> _Sime_: no, 24 hours I believe
<_Sime_> ok, cool. Then I can arrive in the evening, go to the pub, get 3 hours sleep sharing a room with some weird computer people, and then give a presentation first thing the next morning.
<Riddell> _Sime_: rock and roll lifestyle
<sebas> hehe yay!
<_StefanS_> Well I'm off ..
<sebas> Speaking of which, my plane arrives in Sevilla at .20
<_StefanS_> good night
<sebas> brb
<_Sime_> the travel website screwed up.
<_Sime_> with an ERROR(7), they will phone me up, they say... ok.
* ryanakca pokes KVIrc
* ryanakca pokes all his other windows
<ryanakca> Why do they all say Amarok <@sampi> ... Kopete <@sampi>, etc
<ryanakca> sampi is my old hostname. I changed it in /etc/hosts, hostname shows sigma now... and I've rebooted... bug?
<DaSkreech> does bash say that?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-25
<DaSkreech> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jdong> is there anything wrong with an SRU closing multiple bugs?
<jdong> I'd like to cherrypick all the crasher fixes up to KTorrent 2.1.4 into Feisty
<jdong> what a mess to deal with :(
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: bash says ryan@sigma
<ScottK> jdong: I'd say not, but what do I know.
<jdong> ScottK: it just sounds silly to prepare 6 SRU's in a row :)
<Ash-Fox>  Where would be the best place for me to write up instructions for installing star office for ubuntu and kubuntu users?
<ScottK> Ash-Fox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Ash-Fox> ScottK, thanks :)
<ScottK> Anyone who has bits on gnome panel installed may want to watch out.  See Bug #109843 for my story....
<ubotu> Malone bug 109843 in gnome-panel "New Feisty update automatically removes big chunks of KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109843
<Burgundavia_> I need somebody reshoot a screenshot, if at all possible
<Burgundavia_> it is for the Official Book
<Hobbsee> what of?
<Hobbsee> oh, i'm not using the standard theme
<Burgundavia_> I have no idea
<Burgundavia_> default desktop?
<Burgundavia_> I can send you the file
<tom_> Im running FEISTY GNOME but I prefer KAFFEINE to TOTEM. Since it has much better subtitle support. It takes guite some time for the first time launch of KAFFEINE per session since it has to load all of the KDE-CORE libs. Is it possible to recompile the KDE-CORE libs and somehow compile them just for Kaffeine so they would start faster and put them into /opt/KDE? Afterwards I would just need to recompile kaffeine and choose the --prefix=/opt/
<tom_> KDE?
<Riddell> tom_: no
<Riddell> Burgundavia: ok
<Burgundavia> Riddell: stevenk got it for me
<tom_> Riddel, so there is no way to speed up the lunch of kaffeine on the first session
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> tom_: not really, otherwise we'd do it already
<tom_> Riddel- well KDELIBS support many things so I though it would be possible to disable some features and enable only those that Kaffeine needs?
<Riddell> this is cool http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Feisty+UserList++?content=56914
<tom_> riddel- we have a problem over at KUBUNTU. Is prelinking even neccesary in latest feisy? Since Feisty has DT_GNU_HASH which dramatically speeds up the linking process without the need for continuously running this prelink program. This is written here>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197
<Riddell> tom_: so what's the problem?
<tom_> well does Feisty benefit from installing the 'prelink' package or not? Since according to this thread
<tom_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197
<tom_> it is already using prelinking by default.
<Riddell> that forum post says not
<tom_> so that forum post is correct? Since over at kubuntu they were persuading me that prelink still must be installed in feisty. and now I do not know what is the truth?
<giangy> 'morning
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<asyd> a
<asyd> oups, sorry
<_StefanS_> hello there
<Tm_T> imbrando1: good session you had last night, thanks sir
<imbrando1> Tm_T, thanks
<Riddell> imbrandon: you know about comiz?
<Riddell> compiz
<imbrandon> Riddell, a little bit, not alot, i've only been folloing it since UDS-MTV
<imbrandon> following*
<kwwii> I would like to know how to get it running in kde
<imbrandon> but as of now ( unless someone else steps up ) i'm the packager for it and beryl
<Riddell> imbrandon: do you know what the compiz-kde package does?
<Riddell> it has a binary in it, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<imbrandon> its obsolete now, it did make sane defaults for kde
<Riddell> imbrandon: why is it obsolete?
<imbrandon> kwwii, feisty just sudo apt-get install beryl and then run beryl-manager
<Riddell> imbrandon: how come you're packager for compiz too?  wasn't seb128 doing it?
<imbrandon> Riddell, they are merging , so me and seb both are doign it now, beryl and compiz will be one for gutsy
<Riddell> right
<imbrandon> and its obsolete because beryl-kubuntu will take its place soon ( with a new name )
<imbrandon> basicly compiz-kde was davidr's kwin
<imbrandon> but its not near complete etc
<Riddell> imbrandon: any recommendations on how to answer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17580/ ?
* imbrandon looks
<Riddell> it being from a journalist
<imbrandon> plain compiz isnt really fully packaged for KDE in feisty, only beryl
<kwwii> imbrandon: but I have compiz installed already
<imbrandon> and with beryl you just run beryl-manager, OR plain compiz you can use the gnome themes and such
<imbrandon> but its buggy
<Riddell> I've installed beryl but have no beryl-manager, only 'beryl' and 'beryl-settings'
<imbrandon> hrm one sec you definately should, there might be a dep problem
<imbrandon> one sec
<Riddell> actually I installed beryl-kubuntu
<imbrandon> yea install beryl-manager too
<imbrandon> beryl beryl-manager beryl-kubuntu and aquamarine
<imbrandon> is the packages Kubuntu needs for a good beryl working nice
<Riddell> "Support for non power of two textures missing" bummer, what does that mean?
<imbrandon> video driver issue, i /think/ that can be fixed with a xorg.conf setting
<imbrandon> but i would have to ask
<imbrandon> ATI card?
<Riddell> it is yes
<imbrandon> k one sec
<imbrandon> Riddell, ...
<imbrandon> 06:41 < imbrandon> 06:39 < Riddell> "Support for non power of two textures missing" bummer, what does that mean?
<imbrandon> 06:41 < imbrandon> ideas?
<imbrandon> 06:42 < iXce> his GPU miss an extension
<imbrandon> 06:42 < imbrandon> as it wont work at all with that card? WOW
<imbrandon> 06:43 < iXce> yeah
<imbrandon> 06:43 < iXce> what card is it?
<imbrandon> 06:43 < imbrandon> ATI something, lemme check
<imbrandon> :(
<Riddell> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<imbrandon> Riddell, come to #beryl-dev with me if you want , kk one sec
<imbrandon> ahh thats a S3 , not ATI
<imbrandon> hrm
<Riddell> true, true
<Riddell> oh, it's my laptop that has an ATI
<Riddell> this is my desktop
<imbrandon> 06:43 < iXce> GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two < this is the required extension (glxinfo | grep power)
<Riddell> glxinfo | grep power is blank
<imbrandon> 06:46 < onestone> glxinfo | grep texture_rectangle
<Riddell> also blank
<Riddell> do you know what ubuntu uses to let users easily turn on compiz?
<imbrandon> 06:47 < iXce> oh yeah
<imbrandon> 06:47 < iXce> S3 => impossilbe
<imbrandon> 06:47 < iXce> i've got a laptop with a S3 chip here, and it wouldn't work
<kwwii> Riddell: desktop effects
<kwwii> in the system menu
<imbrandon> Riddell, no idea, that was one of my goals for gutsy
<kwwii> it works great
<imbrandon> is to bring it to us
<Riddell> imbrandon: what does /usr/share/beryl-settings-simple/level2.Profile do in beryl-kubuntu?
<_StefanS_> imbrandon: what kind of laptop has a S3 graphics adapter ?? a PDA or something :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: why wouldn't laptops have S3?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well just never heard of it :)
* Jucato has a desktop with an S3 IGP card...
<Riddell> imbrandon: e-mail sent to jounalist, CCed you
<imbrandon> cool ok, and the level2.Profile is our sane-defaults, it eventualy needs to migrate to k-d-s
<imbrandon> e.g. not "Full Bling"
<Riddell> imbrandon: so for nice KDE integration we really just need a desktop-effects for KDE, then with beryl/compiz merger we want aquamarine in main and we have a compositing window manager without any gtk stuff being brought in?
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's in level2.Profile that shouldn't be in the ubuntu defaults too?
<imbrandon> yup and no there is one Level2.Profile for Kubuntu and one for Ubuntu as one uses Helidor and one uses Aqusamarine
<imbrandon> s/s//
<imbrandon> if it was done "right" it would be in k-d-s and u-d-s as an "alternative" but it wasent done that way
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> imbrandon: there is a berly kcontrol module in aquamarine, do you think the author of that would be interested in extending it to do what desktop-effects does?
<imbrandon> he definately would, iirc iXce is the developer , if not i know who it is and can talk to him
<Riddell> that seems the sensible place to do it
<imbrandon> yea
<Riddell> imbrandon: so you were volunteering to do that for gutsy?
<imbrandon> Riddell, yup, that was a personal goal of mine anyhow
<imbrandon> so i guess its psudo official now :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> I should talk to quinn about it at UDS too I guess
<imbrandon> :P
<imbrandon> ok i'm heading to the houes, back in 45 min
<imbrandon> house*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Feisty+UserList++?content=56914 looks very cool, yes :)
<Hobbsee> i'd like to see that in gutsy
<_marseillais> +1
<Hobbsee> 03:24 <@PriceChild> <stuart_> QUESTION: Kubuntu is a great distro but (IMHO) lacks polish and features compared to Ubuntu. Are there any
<Hobbsee>                     plans to bring in more paid Kubuntu developers now or in the future?
<Hobbsee> 03:25 <@sabdfl> stuart_: yes, the kubuntu team will expand, but i think kubuntu will always be more independent of canonical, which is in
<Hobbsee>                 many was a good thing
<Hobbsee> 03:26 <@sabdfl> somethings happen first in ubuntu, because that's where we focus our resources for new releases, other things happen first
<Hobbsee>                 in kubuntu, because the decisions there are more bottom-up
<Hobbsee> wonder what that's supposed to mean
<crimsun> which part?
<Hobbsee> all of it?
<crimsun> it's definitely a good thing to grow paid kubuntu dev ranks
<crimsun> it seems like the sabdfl's way of saying ubuntu remains canonical's distro focus
<Hobbsee> yeah.  well, of course it is
<Hobbsee> i'm more interested in the idea of growing the kubuntu side
<crimsun> j.r might know more? I'm certainly not privy to that info.
<Hobbsee> me neither
<Riddell> know more what?
<Hobbsee> heh,  instantly pinged.  hi Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just the answer from -classroom yesterday
<Riddell> yep, looks like an answer
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee just thought it was interesting, that was all.
<Riddell> certainly was
<Riddell> actually when was that?
<Hobbsee> ask mark session yesterday
<Hobbsee> in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> oh yes, I see it now
<Hobbsee> 1700utc
<Hobbsee> the sessions look interesting
<Hobbsee> yay, gutsy is almost open for general upload
* Hobbsee can feel like she's doing something, then
<Hobbsee> oh neat.  tagging of kde 3.5.7 on april 30.
<Riddell> mm, merge and new versions at the same time, painful
<crimsun> hmm. "The archive will be open for normal operation
<crimsun> around Thursday noon UTC (Mar 26)."
<crimsun> please tell me that's a typo
<Riddell> and KDE 4 alpha at the same time
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<Riddell> and leaving for spain that weekend
<Riddell> wah
<Hobbsee> ooh yeah, even better
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> and how many freaking assignments do i have to get, all due on the 2nd, or fourth of may???
<Hobbsee> Riddell: us mere mortals could attempt to help you, if you wanted
<Hobbsee> leave kde4 for a while, presumably
<Riddell> that would be good, although trick is doing it without duplication or blocking
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do it X-style?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: can tell you how that was done, if you didnt see it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how's that?
<Hobbsee> (seeing as he was involved with it, so probably knows more than i do)
<Hobbsee> separate channel, LOCK packageX, UNLOCK it when done, a list of what order to do things
<Hobbsee> and a very big whack with the cluebat if someone went out of order, i suspect
<imbrandon> the community buildd's can be used for that too if wanted
<imbrandon> so you can keep long builds running
<Hobbsee> depends how fast they are.  there's also yours
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya
<DaSkreech> Jucato: MOrning
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech :)
* Hobbsee wonders if Riddell will get tipsy again, at uds...
<Riddell> what do you mean again?
<alleeHol> Argl.  Some how exiv2_0.12-0ubuntu3 is not in feisty:  Bug 105947
<ubotu> Malone bug 105947 in exiv2 "portrait CRW files (EOS 300D) are upside down" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105947
<Riddell> alleeHol: yes, it didn't get through I'm afraid
<alleeHol> Riddell:  yeah, just noticed the wrong orientation of the test pic in my fresh feisty installation :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you did once :D
<Hobbsee> came onto irc
* Hobbsee wishes she still had logs of that
<manchicken> Okay, it looks like ALT-click to move windows has been killed...
<manchicken> That's no fun.
<manchicken> Anybody know how to put that back on?
<Riddell> manchicken: works for me
<manchicken> Riddell: It could have just gotten hosed on my machine.  do you know how to set that up again?
<manchicken> (though I'm not sure what would have killed it)
<Riddell> no idea, it should always happen if you run kwin
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> Hmm... I found the settings.
<nixternal> manchicken: ctrl+alt+del to get out of MS Windows first ;p
<manchicken> It says it's set up...
<Jucato> Window Behavior I think
<manchicken> nixternal: Damn, keep forgetting that. ;)
<nixternal> haha
<manchicken> Jucato: Yeah.
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> Wonder if kwin is borked.  Let me restart K.
<nixternal> today is going to be way to busy, so, I am going to go ahead and get started on it. cya later
<jjesse> bye have fun
<nixternal> no fun today ;(
<jjesse> bummer then
<manchicken> It's scary how many KDE features I'm just unable to function without.
<manchicken> Damnit, it's still not working.
<manchicken> Hmm... there it goes.
<manchicken> That's funny.  I didn't change anything.
<manchicken> I'm going to blame it on HP.
<alleeHol> manchicken: that's what my user always tell me.  Don't beleave it :)
<manchicken> Anybody object to that being HP's fault?
* Jucato would blame it on nixternal :D
<manchicken> Ah.  Another good idea.
<jjesse> what are we blaming nixternal on?
<jjesse> or for?
<Jucato> anything :D
<jjesse> its raining outside, i blame nixternal
<manchicken> My Alt-Click window moving mysteriously disappearing, and then reappearing without any obvious changes having been made.
<Jucato> yes. exactly :D
<manchicken> jjesse: You've got the hang of it.
<manchicken> jjesse: Don't forget to blame Microsoft and Sony while you're at it :)
<jjesse> i can't belive billg made it rain outsidde, that bastard, i bet its nixternal's fault
<jjesse> is that better?
<manchicken> What a jerk.
<manchicken> Come on nixternal, quit making this stupid tree drop its little flower petals all over my lawn.  Gosh..
<jjesse> bug #109820 i can confirm in feisty, but there is no package assinged against it
<ubotu> Malone bug 109820 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 "Disk & Filesystems" always crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109820
<jjesse> which package would be correct?
<Jucato> kde-guidance
<Jucato> displayconfig module from kde-guidance
<Hobbsee> kde-systemsettings, looking at the title?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :D
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<jjesse> monring Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> is it guidance?
<Jucato> unless it's something caused by systemsettings itself...
<Jucato> you can probably test by launching displayconfig by itself
<alleeHol> Anyone knows where are the Kubuntu blueprint/specs for UDS.  Lauchpad lists only one spec yet
<asyd> anyone know how works kcheckpass ? I have strange problem with it.
<Riddell> alleeHol: they're not in launchpad
<alleeHol> Riddell: wiki?
<Riddell> alleeHol: only a top secret one
<Hobbsee> canonical wiki, presumably
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> alleeHol: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17624/
<alleeHol> Riddell: thx for the list.
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> hmm?
<mhb> makes me wonder
<Riddell> what does?
<mhb> the fact that Kubuntu blueprints/specs are hidden from the public
<mhb> for the UDS, that is
<mhb> is an open development really out of fashion?
<Riddell> well they're not, I just put them in that pastebin :)
<Riddell> but as for why the sessions for UDS specs are being done in secret for now, I'm not honestly sure
<Riddell> canonoical management seems to think that's the best way for this cycle
<manchicken> Eh?
<Riddell> but specs can be registered on launchpad and there's plenty sessions open for them to be scheduled
<Hobbsee> mhb: i was wondering that too.
<manchicken> Are we crossing the line from sponsorship and leadership to control?
<Riddell> and obviously the specs themselves will be on the wiki
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that doesnt help us mere mortals look at the specs, and ponder them before UDS, does it?
<manchicken> Or am I missing something?
<Hobbsee> well, links to them, in an easy fashion, rather than searching the entire wiki
<abattoir> Riddell: anyone working on Kubuntu Accessibility Keyboard? if i may ask?
<DaSkreech> Can any Burner in linux span Audio CDs?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there's nothing to look at just now except what I put in that pastebin
<Riddell> abattoir: tonio has an interest
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, ok, cool :)
<Riddell> abattoir: the question is if it should be a port of onboard to qt or using klavier
<Riddell> abattoir: I don't know if he plans to work on it, I just said he had an interest
<mhb> I really believe you people who are able to ponder on them and will attend will make good decisions ... it's just that I liked to watch the process, now I feel a bit "restricted"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i know that you're not the one making that decision - but it's hard to know that that's the truth, knowing that there's a whole lot of stuff that's canonical only, which really doesnt seem to have such a reason not to be open
<Riddell> I don't like that the UDS sessions are being done in secret (for now, obviously that will change before the conference)
<Riddell> there is an ask sabdfl slot on the open week in a few hours though
<abattoir> :)
<mhb> really?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha.  well, if we can get someone else to ask, that'd be great
<mhb> :o)
<abattoir> mhb: 1800 UTC
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuOpenWeek 2 hours
* Hobbsee needs some sleep betweeen now and tomorrow
<abattoir> mhb: part of open week
<Hobbsee> i'd hope to be asleep by then...
<manchicken> Riddell: What do you mean the UDS sessions are done in secret?  Are you just talking about the planning of it?
<Riddell> manchicken: that the list of sessions is on a secret canonical wiki and not public
<manchicken> Ah.
<Riddell> as I say anyone is able to also register on launchpad and they will be schedules in by the automatic timetabler
<Riddell> (if they are accepted as normal)
<manchicken> That doesn't sound like it makes much sense...
<manchicken> But either way.
<manchicken> Riddell: People making those decisions do understand that some of the developers are super-cynical "share the information" type folks, don't they?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes, of course
<manchicken> Riddell: Good.  Just checking :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: should we have a kubuntu meeting before UDS?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: might be a plan - but when?
<Riddell> (open question, I don't know if it would be useful or not)
<Riddell> that is always the sticking point
<Hobbsee> i think it'd be a good idea
<Hobbsee> but i leave in what...a week...
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> wednesday night work for you?
<Hobbsee> i dont have uni that day - as i'm flying then
<Hobbsee> it'll give me something to contemplate
<Hobbsee> but i think a meeting would a be a great idea - get that speclist out of the private land, and then get people to explore what they want to see in gutsy, and what they're willing to do.  or what their thoughts are
<mhb> I agree with Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: of course, the sooner that you shoot down the suspicion that the canonical employees have control, and access to info, which mere mortals dont have, the better.
<Hobbsee> w.r.t spec writing, and such
<DaSkreech> It's closed to only Canonical Employees?
<DaSkreech> or project members?
<Hobbsee> (if that's the case)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not that us mere mortals really want to interfere - we more want to watch, and see hwo the process works, before we do anything with it
<DaSkreech> And throw gears in the circle!
<Hobbsee> (and it decreases the barrier between the employees versus the mere mortals)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to be honest, i dont feel terribly "in step" with what kubuntu's doing at the moment, so i'm not really the one to ask
<mhb> so, is anybody going to ask sabdfl about this new policy?
<abattoir> mhb: i could ask if i'm awake, but to be honest i don't see it as that big an issue
* Hobbsee curses
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<abattoir> haha, was expecting curses :)
<abattoir> nothing much
<mhb> Hobbsee: you missed yourself being disconnected, that's all
<Hobbsee> oh right
* Hobbsee stabs the big X button in the corner.
<Hobbsee> or my own fingers.  they're the real culprit
<yuriy> mhb: what new policy?
<kwwii> mhb: I am not sure if I would consider this policy new
<mhb> kwwii: weren't the specs completely open last UDS?
<mhb> kwwii: at least for Kubuntu
<kwwii> mhb: sorry, I misunderstood which policy you were talking about
<mhb> kwwii: the one we talked about few minutes ago, the fact that UDS specs are being pondered in a canonical-only wiki
<mhb> yuriy: ^^
<abattoir> mhb: isn't that only temporary? aren't they going to be moved to LP/Ubuntu wiki before the conference anyways? or am i missing something?
<kwwii> the thing is, there are specs on LP already (I guess not for kubuntu though)
<kwwii> did anyone say explicitly that no specs should be put on LP by community members?
<mhb> kwwii: no
<abattoir> mhb: also are those specs those registered by canonical employees? the rest of us can still register specs for discussion in LP right?
<Riddell> it's explicitly said that they should
<kwwii> so...it seems that it is more a matter of lazy community members (just a joke)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to which?
<Riddell> kwwii: not really any yet https://beta.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla/+specs
<Riddell> Hobbsee: people should register specs for sevilla on launchpad if they want to run a session
<Riddell> abattoir: yes it's temporary
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's probably due to the fact that everyone's been wondering where they are, but because none of teh others have been filed, they think it's in some mystery location which they cant get to.  which appears to be correct...?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could well be
<Hobbsee> ie, they assume that the procedure has changed, and that they havent been notified, so are waiting
<Hobbsee> that's what i've found, with numerous people asking around.
<yuriy> Riddell: is all the stuff you listed for discussion at UDS going to be drafted into specs when you all get there?
<Riddell> yuriy: no, the meduxa ones are just discussions, there's three adept ones which might only need one spec I'm not sure
<Riddell> but otherwise yes
<Hobbsee> these specs would already have various stuff on them, presumably?  which are on the ubuntu wiki?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which?
<Hobbsee> the kde ones that will be discussed
<yuriy> i guess my question was the same as Hobbsee and so that's a no?
<Riddell> I'm not sure I follow
<Riddell> the specs themselves will be written on the wiki at UDS
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you say "write specs on teh wiki" - but hwo many of htose are already doen, but are on the internal wiki.  ie, will we be duplicating work?
<Hobbsee> bah.  i must be getting tired, if my spelling's that bad
<DaSkreech> Gnight Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> cant go to bed yet - got an assignment due tomorrow
<Hobbsee> and work.  somehow i'm on the supervising list again :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, nothing has been written yet, it's just a list of session titles that's on the secret wiki (I pastebin'd the kubuntu ones earlier)
<Hobbsee> clearly i didnt scare off all my staff by saying "you cant go home until you finish serving all the people, and the store closes".  :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Hobbsee> so you're planning to file them on that spec page, or they're filed and hidden, or what?
<Riddell> mhb: I'm happy to ask sabdfl at the openweek session later if you are uncomfortable doing so
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I expect they'll get put into launchpad yes
<mhb> Riddell: I don't trust my english today
<mhb> Riddell: so it would be nice of you
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Slightly off topic. What kind of access would canonical give for the hardwaer database?
<DaSkreech> hardware
<Riddell> DaSkreech: none as far as I know, the risk of exposing people's personal danger is too high
<Riddell> I could be wrong on that though
<Riddell> I'm also happy to run queries on the data if you know what you want
<marseillai> how can i "open" a rpm to see how it is done to make a debian package ?
<Riddell> marseillai: I use alien on the source rpm
<Riddell> but there's probably a better way
<marseillai> i'll try Riddell
<marseillai> i was trying to open it with ark
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I was interested in it for Knoware
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what's that?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html
<marseillai> sudo alien --to-tgz manslide-1.5-alt1.1.src.rpm thanks riddell
<mhb> one more offtopic question - what is the policy for the on-line conference talks during UDS? I mean - people like me will be allowed to join the room (probably), but is it okay to talk? Or does it disturb the people really there?
<mhb> join through voip
<Hobbsee> mhb: depends how good the connectoin is, and how it works.  "we'll see" is usually the answer
* Hobbsee makes a note to bring the headset
<mhb> okay
<mhb> it's not that I want to disturb much :o) just the kde4-guidance discussion affects me a bit, so I'd like to join
<Hobbsee> mhb: listening is no problem, assuming it works
<Hobbsee> mhb: sometimes we takl - depends what it is
* Hobbsee has done tehm by talking, previously
<Riddell> talking if fine in theory, in practice it depends if the speaker and room is any good
<Hobbsee> but most of the time it's just a black hole of nothingness, for the non-attendees, if the room isnt good.
<Riddell> you can also poke us on irc
<Hobbsee> that's what i found, anyway
* allee remember that talking never worked for him last year.  Horrible echos
* Hobbsee mumbles about designing accoustically decent rooms to begin with...
* Hobbsee twitches
* allee thinks echo reduction software/hardware is a must have
<yuriy> so we can listen live and then poke on IRC?
<Hobbsee> yes, lovely windows will bring a *great* sense of environment to your room.  as will the glass ceiling.  but it's not good for accoustic!
<allee> yuriy: yes.  That what I did
<Hobbsee> yuriy: assuming the wifi works in the hotel :P
<Hobbsee> allee: did you get spads to help you?
<allee> Hobbsee: spads?
<Hobbsee> allee: canonical sysadmin guy, decent with all this stuff
<Hobbsee> they were doing registrations / testing for the VOIP last time
<Hobbsee> and announcing it thru the dev channels
<allee> Hobbsee: responsible admins tried to help.  But the hardware was to lousy.  It's not the echo of the room.
<Hobbsee> ah right, fair enough
* Hobbsee recalls hating VOIP calls with a passion
<Hobbsee> allee: we should have traded.  that way, i had a legit excuse not to speak, and you could have :P
<allee> Hobbsee: only solution would have been that everyone would use headphones.  I did but not the guys at google
<allee> :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<allee> Hobbsee: no.  you have to speak.  Let's see how you kick people without a long stick :)
<allee> s/see/hear/
<Hobbsee> allee: awww.  but i'm immediately obvious, when i'm using the VOIP
<Hobbsee> in person it doesnt seem to be such a shock
<besonen_mobile> any ghost users here?  i just restored a kubuntu ghost image (on a dual-boot winxp laptop) only to have grub fail on reboot with an "error 15" message.  i could use some guidance in remedying this situation.
<besonen_mobile> i have asked for help in #kubuntu but no ghost users spoke up.  i'm asking here because i'm hoping that someone may be able to give me very a very pointed suggestion (since i only have about 10 minutes to fix the problem or bail on it for two days - something i'd rather not do).
<besonen_mobile> fwiw, i read thru the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and followed the recovery procedure.  unfortunately my situation doesn't map to the outlined steps.  per step 4 on the above web page in the first section (Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader), when i type "find /boot/grub/stage1" the message returned is "Error 15: File not found" rather t
<besonen_mobile> han something like "(hd0)" that the recovery instructions stated would be returned.
* allee notes 'it's save to visit a session Hobbsee attends
<besonen_mobile> again, any help would be greatly appreaciated.  i'm hopping into the shower right now.  when i get out i'll read any replies.  peace, david
<Hobbsee> allee: heh
<Hobbsee> eep, large, unrelated paste in the middle of a conversation...
* Hobbsee reads
<Hobbsee> besonen_mobile: have you looked up the documentation on error 15: file not found, particularly on the gentoo sites?  they're known to be very comprehensive for grub errors
* Hobbsee wonders what the ghost image was - norton ghost or something?
* Hobbsee decides to ignore the last couple of questions, as they involve horrible things.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: that menu editing bug seems to be a PEBKAC error - well, a config file.  i'm not sure what
<Hobbsee> 's creating the bad config, though
<Hobbsee> but on a clean config, it *should* be working
<Hobbsee> which is why it's set to needsinfo
<Hobbsee> (or was)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: should i set it back to needs info?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: *shrug*
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nah, leave it as is, probably
<Hobbsee> ie "what more info do you want?"  "I dont know, i dont know where the problem is"
* Hobbsee gets yelled at over being awake still
* Hobbsee --> bed
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<allee> besonen_mobile: fwiw I've shutdown my edgy box, booted with feisty desktop CDROM  and find /boot/grub/stage1 immeidately returned (hd0,2)  <- my root partition.  So for me it works
<besonen_mobile> allee:  when i look in /boot there is no grub directory.  it would seem that symantect ghost failed to back this directory up (even though i imaged the /boot partition).
<jjesse> another bug triag question:  bug 108725
<ubotu> Malone bug 108725 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu password stars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108725
<jjesse> is a question about the size of the stars when replacing passwords, this was changed due to usability request correct?
<Riddell> jjesse: no
<Riddell> it's because qt's font handling randomly lost the ability to render the larger black circle
* allee did the final shutdown of the Latitude D600.  Welcome Macbook Pro :)
<jjesse> so is it an open bug or something else?
<Riddell> jjesse: it's open
<Riddell> allee: with what OS?
<allee> Feisty of course
<allee> building pkgs is fun now (at least for a while)
<fdoving> kvm is cool.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Which?
<fdoving> the 'kvm' in feisty.
<DaSkreech> ok
<fdoving> Description: Full virtualization on x86 hardware
<DaSkreech> on Virtualized x86 hardware
<fdoving> yeah.
<fdoving> that's the cool part :)
<mhb> jjesse: the bug with font rendering is actually in one of the Debian's patches
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Seen 2.6.21
<DaSkreech> VMware put in code for VMI
<jjesse> mhb ok, so should i link the two somehow?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: oh. nice. haven't tried vmware yet.
<fdoving> (.. for some years, that is.)
<mhb> jjesse: I am not sure where the first bug is
<mhb> jjesse: I can't find it
<mhb> jjesse: but it's practically the same thing as in the bugreport you posted now
<jjesse> mhb: ok i will try and track it down
<DaSkreech> Woah
<DaSkreech> Feisty is really messing with me :-(
<fdoving> DaSkreech: messing with what?
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> It went nnuts
<DaSkreech> it's remapping my shortcut keys for apps
<DaSkreech> It's crashing apps left and right
<DaSkreech>  I've had kate crash twice konqueror crash four times
<DaSkreech> kdeinit crash
<fdoving> ouch.
<fdoving> i've had no problems.
<DaSkreech> it just went nuts
<fdoving> been running it for ages.
<DaSkreech>  well this is the first time that I've booted into the .20 kernel
<DaSkreech> I've been using the 17 kernel before this
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for asking
<Riddell> mhb: I'm not sure what he's looking at on launchpad for the proposed list
<giangy> 'evening
<mhb> Riddell: me neither
<mhb> but there's not much we can do with it now - maybe the next cycle will be "open" again
<DaSkreech> Anyone asked mark abotu the UDS?
<mhb> DaSkreech: yes
<mhb> DaSkreech: Jonathan has
<DaSkreech> What was the ersponse?
<DaSkreech> response?
<DaSkreech> I just got back from lunch
<mhb> he said he sees the list of proposed features on Launchpad (which was strange as we don't) and then mentioned that UDS will be open/transparent for all
<DaSkreech> ok did he give a time for that?
<mhb> DaSkreech: no, but IMHO it should be open as the UDS starts, that is 2007-05-06
<DaSkreech> Ok
<nixternal> quit blaming me ;p
<marseillai> fdoving: i've succed to do my manslide package! :D
<marseillai> but now i need to include some icon in my package wich are not in the source. Someonte told me it's bad to put .png in /debian/ but i don't know how to do else
<fdoving> marseillai: yes, it's advisable to uuencode it. then use uudecode to decode it in debian/rules
<marseillai> fdoving: done
<marseillai> normalement
<fdoving> marseillai: #ubuntu-motu should be experts at this.
<marseillai> fdoving: i've change them in .xpm
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> and i've make a mistake
<marseillai> i've not change my .desktop to change .png in .xppm
<marseillai> xpm
<nixternal> Riddell: I see your notes about WinFOSS. I have actually stripped the CD and created a custom one for my LUG. Putting a simple guide on there will be a breeze
<DaSkreech> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> quit smiling at me ;)
<nixternal> I am sure it is my fault
<DaSkreech> You caused it
<nixternal> can you believe that some very large company makes you do a psych test and physical before the 2nd interview?
<nixternal> I was in with a goofy dr. this morning with the most obsurred questions I have ever been asked
<nixternal> though he didn't think it was funny, he asked about fantasizing and what I fantasize about. My answer was the Chicago Cubs winning the world series
<nixternal> when he said seriously, I almost said Linux ruling the world?
<DaSkreech> Armies!!!
<DaSkreech> Armies of Penguins !!
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Sharing with each other the secrets of efficiency and friendliness while they crush walruses with the sheer number of them gathering
<DaSkreech> Tearing down all walls and fences where they go!!!
<DaSkreech> I'm sorry what was the question?
<DaSkreech> What do you mean you'll call me?
<nixternal> Breaking through windows and tearing down gates
<Riddell> yay, _Sime is coming to akademy
<_Sime> jep, it is organised. just have to find money for the acco.
<Riddell> you can ask e.v. if it's a problem
<Riddell> but we need to know by monday
<_Sime> Riddell: can you use credit cards on paypal?
<giangy> <stuart_> QUESTION: Kubuntu is a great distro but (IMHO) lacks polish and features compared to Ubuntu. Are there any plans to bring in more paid Kubuntu developers now or in the future?
<giangy>     *
<giangy> mh, this sux.
<giangy>       yes, the kubuntu team will expand, but i think kubuntu will always be more independent of canonical, which is in many was a good thing. somethings happen first in ubuntu, because that's where we focus our resources for new releases, other things happen first in kubuntu, because the decisions there are more bottom-up
<Riddell> _Sime: yes
<Tm_T> giangy: yes?
<Tm_T> giangy: we are all days bottoms up, if that's what you're asking
<giangy> Tm_T: kubuntu needs more grateful for the work done.
<Dekans> c'est bien lsb_release pour avoir le nom de la version d'ubuntu ?
<giangy> (in my opinion)
<Dekans> oups sorry wrong chan :/
<DaSkreech> giangy: I think we get lots of love
<DaSkreech> just from the bottom up :)
<giangy> heh
<Tm_T> (--:
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, will there be any "polish and features compared to Ubuntu" discussion in UDS?
<mhb> Riddell: see the giangy's message above
<giangy> (I paste it from the Q&A session)
<mhb> giangy: I understand that. Truth is that I keep hearing about the "not-so-polished" Kubuntu from more and more sides
<giangy> mhb: me too
<DaSkreech> kate crashes again :(
<mhb> giangy: feedback from users is important. However, it is hard for the real developers ( i.e. not me :o) to decide what the users desire and what is noise
<giangy> mhb: without doubts, but I don't like that Kubuntu is considered less important or "it lacks polish and features" than Gnome (Ubuntu)
<giangy> it's subjective, imho
<giangy> only this, mhb :-/
<marseillai> fdoving: if i put on my ftp my manslide package can you check it and tell me what you think about it? there's only one problem i've seen! i've remove a version dependency on imagemagick to be able to install it on feisty
<mhb> giangy: the other problem is that "lacking polish" is really abstract. The devs (and people using Kubuntu for a long time) are used to the interface, so they need to be told what exactly is incorrect
<DaSkreech> mhb: I like the polish of Kubuntu so far
<DaSkreech> in terms of style
<ScottK> Personally, I like Kubuntu as it is.  (I'm not a dev)
<giangy> mhb: exactly, it's *really* abstract.
<giangy> ScottK: me too (and I'm only a Kubuntu user)
<ScottK> In many cases Ubuntu gets a new feature, there are lots of bugs and pain and then Kubuntu gets it next release and it's much less painful.  This is not so bad.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: That's not polish. In that kase Kubuntu would be more polished
<mhb> it's hard to say what "polish" really is - except for stuff that comes from Poland
<DaSkreech> Or kiwi
<mhb> when it comes to "UI polish", I believe Kubuntu needs some more love
<mhb> less clutter, more transitions between elements (logging out is a pain)
<mhb> I really think there should be a discussion about which parts of the OS could and should be "polished" for Gutsy
* mhb stops chatting with himself and goes to bed
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't mind having two cds .. a wild man one and the officail
<DaSkreech> kicker just crashed
<ScottK> The real issue I think is that KDE 3 is essentially in bugfix mode while we wait for KDE 4.  Given that, lack of lots of new wizbang is pretty much a given.  You want wildman, go install KDE 4...
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Well.. yeah that's why we would have a wildman
<DaSkreech>  have a KDE4/KDE3 crazy things CD
<DaSkreech> make sure it's kinda seen as a dev CD
<DaSkreech> Even when KDE4 ships and becomes Kubuntu default we can try things like Compositing or apps that didn't quite make the deadline on it
<\sh> problem of Kubuntu is still, less paid devs for UI and too many wishlists from Community.
<\sh> it's not a kde 3/4 problem..it's a problem of resources
<DaSkreech> Well yeah but we only really deal with KDE stuff
<\sh> and yeah, I do believe, Mark should stay to his promise for more paid KDE devs, but I don't see it happen in the future very soon.
<DaSkreech> A lot of the other things we inherit
<fdoving> it's not like a payed developer or two could re-design kde from the ground up in a few months anyway.
<fdoving> let's wait for/hack kde4 :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<\sh> fdoving, kde4 will be usable in 2 years time, just like kde3 in the beginning
<fdoving> \sh: so in the meantime let's redesign kde3? :)
<\sh> fdoving, and it has to do with "more resources into KDE coding for kubuntu"
<\sh> fdoving, I want a LTS release with a really nice working KDE desktop, with a working IMAP solution for Kmail e.g.
<fdoving> more resources to KDE.
<\sh> and not a crashing desktop every 5 minutes, which I can't fix, because IMAP is broken in kmail
<DaSkreech> What do they call not finished/polished ?
<\sh> taking the imap stack from sylpheed-claws-gtk2 and morphing it into kmail that's a task
<fdoving> don't think that will ever happen.
<\sh> fdoving, why not? what is the reason for it?
<\sh> KDE takes patches from saphari for konqui ... regarding html, why not reuse code from other projects, which is visible better then KDEs own implementation?
<\sh> but, I agree, it's a general problem of KDE and other projects, not concentrating on actual problems, but thinking and implementing new hotstuff ;)
<DaSkreech> GHNS ?
<\sh> GHNS? meaning?
<Riddell> mhb: we have an open KDE sessions scheduled for stuff like that, but such sessions can be hard because items are hard to pin down
<DaSkreech> Get Hot New Stuff
* \sh and Riddell already had some of those KDE session
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: you got me
<\sh> DaSkreech, for people using a desktop in a real working env, really hot new stuff is not interessting, but working hot stuff is a good deal,
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I did ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hey, you asked Hot New Stuff, and I'm on fire!1
* Tm_T hides
<\sh> Tm_T, lol
<Tm_T> ok, I should get some sleep =)
<Tm_T> had long day promoting Linux and F/OSS in overall
<Tm_T> more tomorrow :)
* \sh needs really some hot new imap implementation for kmail
<\sh> just because there are 12k desktops waiting for a working desktop...and germany is kde, not gnome ;)
<DaSkreech> Isn't that mailody?
<DaSkreech> or  have I not been paying attention?
<\sh> DaSkreech, can it deal with 4G mailspools...and not crashing all the time when someone tries to delete more than 100 mails from imap?
<DaSkreech> Ok this is silly everything is crashing one after another
<\sh> that's my problem right now, that's why I'm using sylpheed-claws, because it's not crashing
<Dekans> hello, does anyone handle kcontrol-autostart ?
<giangy> \sh: i'm using thunderbird too because kmail can't deal with 5G mailspools
<\sh> giangy, yeah on windows I'm using thunderbird, too, but the usabilty of TB is a mess....
<Tm_T> hmm
<giangy> \sh: yep, TB usability isn't good
<\sh> kmail is much better in this, but crashing..and I don't know where to fix it in the code...a mess :(
<Dekans> kcontrol-autostart is completely useless sinc dapper
<Dekans> since*
<giangy> \sh: who is the KDE-PIM guy behind Kmail?
<giangy> TIll Adam?
<giangy> (I'm reading http://dot.kde.org/1116452031/ )
<yuriy> kmail is angering me lately. because "reply" puts the mailing list in the "to" and not the sender
<\sh> giangy, don sanders?
<Tm_T> yuriy: well that's conigurable IIRC
<yuriy> Tm_T: is that so? i'll have a look. though too late now :(
<giangy> \sh: can't we speak with don? :-)
<giangy> (but I think that he know the IMAP problems..)
<Tm_T> giangy: #kontact ? (:
<yuriy> imap problems?
<\sh> giangy, the problems are well known, and there are several bug reports about it
<DaSkreech> And everything crashes :(
<Tm_T> doesn't crash here
<Tm_T> winterz fixed my "last" crash issue <3
<DaSkreech> I didn't have any crash issues outside of Kopete
<\sh> giangy, as I said, the problem are resources, we had talks about it during last linuxtag 2006
* Tm_T loves when crash fix is available in less than 10 minutes after mentioning it
<DaSkreech> Guess it's time to go back to .17 kernel
* \sh needs now some time with stefan raab ;)
<yuriy> Tm_T: can't find where to configure that
* \sh bbl -> watching tv
<Tm_T> yuriy: let me check
<Tm_T> yuriy: hmh, can't find it now, I remember seen something like "send reply to sender instead of mailinglist" tickbox
<ScottK> I certainly agree that having kmail IMAP not suck would be a good thing.
<marseillai> how can i remove klauncher historic ?
<MrWGW-> well I'm thrilled to report that I have Ubuntu running on my Mac Mini on a LiveCD
<MrWGW-> all I need to do now is install and then add Kubuntu
<Riddell> :)
<DaSkreech> alternate Cd?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-26
<nixternal> hola
<DaSkreech> I'm late!
* nixternal leaves that one alone
* DaSkreech blames n... umm neversfelde
<nixternal> haha
<neversfelde> hm
<neversfelde> what have I done?
<nixternal> neversfelde: nothing, they just blame everyone but themselves
<neversfelde> ok, it was my fault. Blame me whenever you like :)
<nixternal> hahah, good deal
<neversfelde> not for me :D
<giangy> yawn
<jjesse> don't know if anyone is intersetd or not but windows longhorn beta 3 went live today for free download
<ScottK> jjesse: What in the world is that?
<jjesse> new version of windows server
<jjesse> set to replace windows 2003
<jjesse> in the server world
<jjesse> real quick how do i setup autologin in kubuntu?
<fdoving> jjesse: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  AutoLoginEnable=true, AutoLoginUser=username
<_StefanS_> hey
<Jucato> hi :)
<_StefanS_> hi jucaco with the S3 IGP gfx adapter
<_StefanS_> Joooocatooo
<_StefanS_> so have you been behaving lately ?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hm.. slow week :)
<Jucato> or rather, slow but busy week
<_StefanS_> slow but busy .. okay!
<_StefanS_> slow and busy with being slow, or just busy ?
<Jucato> let's just put it this way. I want to week to end already, but it's still a long time before Sunday :(
<_StefanS_> hehe, okay are you waiting for something ?
<_StefanS_> I just bought a PS3 that I'm getting today.
<Jucato> waiting for the week to end so that all the stuff I need to do would be over... so that I could get back to C++ and MOTU :(
<_StefanS_> oh yes I see ..
<Jucato> wow PS3 (late reaction)
<_StefanS_> sometimes #kubuntu can be really frustrating.. the other day I just came online to fix my firewall, but I ended up doing 2hours of kubuntu support in there..
<_StefanS_> jeez
<_StefanS_> well I'm looking forward to see how it does with the kubuntu/ps3 live cd
<Jucato> hahah good luck. might be fun :D
<_StefanS_> yea
<_StefanS_> tough to be on work...
<_StefanS_> not :)
<_StefanS_> I'm actually trying to fix some issues with the logout thing
<_StefanS_> won't seem to go away ehhe
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<viviersf> Riddell, i need to query your brain
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<viviersf> whats the url for your kubuntu repository
<viviersf> i wanna know how you generate Release
<viviersf> and Release.gpg plz
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356/
<Jucato> query Riddell's brain... there should be an ubotu factoid for that :)
<Riddell> look at the bottom of ARCHIVE
<Riddell> apt-ftparchive release -c dists/edgy/apt.conf dists/edgy/ > dists/edgy/Release
<Riddell> I just set up apt.conf manually
<Riddell> I don't know if this is the best way to do it, there may well be a better way, but it seems to work for me
<viviersf> ta Riddell, if it works im happy
<Riddell> viviersf: just copy that ARCHIVE file and adapt to your needs
<viviersf> viviersf, k
<viviersf> Riddell, bleh : WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<viviersf> Riddell, i cant get that error away
<Riddell> viviersf: you need to import the key that you signed the releases file with into apt
<viviersf> i do have it
<viviersf> imported
<viviersf> :(
<Riddell> apt doesn't think so :)
<Riddell> can I see the archive?
<viviersf> how can i show you ?
<viviersf> Riddell, i asume if it downloads the release and the release.gpg file everything is fine ?
<Riddell> should be yes
<Riddell> viviersf: put it on a web server
<viviersf> k hold plz
<viviersf> Riddell, just have to push it quick
<viviersf> Riddell, pvt
<mhb> afternoon
<Riddell> hmm, 3.5.7 delayed
<Riddell> to just when I'm on holiday
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> when are you on holiday, then?
<Riddell> after UDS
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> mm, I have a couple days at the end to do it
<Riddell> but if someone fancies doing the feisty packages at least that would be lovely
<Hobbsee> dunno about doing it
<Hobbsee> but helping out would be fun
<Riddell> plenty of normal gutsy merges to do of course
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> y'know, people seem to have these really odd looks of surprise when i tell them i'm taking time off work
<Hobbsee> "what for?"  "oh, to go to spain"
<Riddell> sounds good so far
<Hobbsee> what does?
* Hobbsee is lost
<Riddell> going to spain does
<kwwii> my parents still look at me funny when I talk about my job
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> you mean it wont, when i'm there?
<Riddell> people might look at you funny when you say you're going to spain to plan the downfall of microsoft and the liberation of the world's software
<kwwii> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<kwwii> CLF - computer liberation front
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh.
<bddebian> Heya
<giangy> 'evening
<manchicken_> Morning :)
<manchicken_> Aren't timezones fun?
<Hobbsee> hi manchicken_
<Hobbsee> hi giangy
<manchicken_> Howdy Hobbsee :)
<manchicken_> 8 days until I hop the plane to go have beers with some truely awesome folks :)
<manchicken_> Oh, and get stuff done, too.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> 6 for me
<manchicken_> Timezones strike again!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> and i get in a day early
<manchicken_> It'll be weird being in the same timezone as everybody else.
<Hobbsee> idneed!
<manchicken_> I think we've all kinda adjusted our hacking schedules to accommodate each other.
<manchicken_> I know I have :)
<manchicken_> Mornings and early afternoons are Q&A time for JR :)
<manchicken_> heh
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee just has one big utterly screwed schedule.
<manchicken> I'm getting folks ready for the Ubuntu-Illinois LoCo meeting that I'm hosting.
<manchicken> That's gonna be fun.
<Tm_T> schedule? what's that, something eatable?
<Hobbsee> dunno
* Hobbsee attempts to nibble the schedule...
<Tm_T> hmh, anyone know if there's backported Irssi somewhere?
<fdoving> are there any changes to it?
<fdoving> i'm interessted too. if it's backported to dapper.
<Tm_T> new version, isn't that enough?!
<Tm_T> ;)
<nixternal> Tm_T: I have the new version already built ;)
<fdoving> nixternal: packaged?
<nixternal> yup
<fdoving> published?
<nixternal> it is on my lappy, so after class I will upload to my server so you can get it
<fdoving> great.
<nixternal> actually, let me pull the lappy out right now and do it
<nixternal> I am not listening in class anyways
<fdoving> please mention my name when you post the link. :)
<fdoving> i'm off for food etc.
<fdoving> kthnxbye.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> fdoving: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/irssi_0.8.11/
<nixternal> know that I just put something small in the changelog, so it really isn't proper
<nixternal> however it works and it updates ;)
<nixternal> I had to remove all but 2 patches
<fdoving> nixternal: great. i don't care about the changelog, will only be installed on my server. thanks :)
<nixternal> no prob
<mhb> nixternal: what's new in it?
<mhb> nixternal: irssi
<mhb> nixternal: did you notice any new "killer" features?
<fdoving> mhb: http://irssi.org/news/ChangeLog
<mhb> fdoving: the thing I hate about changelogs - all features are treated equal :o)
<fdoving> yes, because it's up to the reader to decide what's the killer feature :)
<fdoving> i belive it's more or less bugfixes.
<mhb> fdoving: I always thought the "killer" feature means that it improves stuff for most, if not for all
<fdoving> i'll retart my irssi now in a few min.
<mhb> fdoving: but that's completely OT
<mhb> :o)
<fdoving> then there are no killer features :)
<fdoving> brb. irssi upgrade :)
<giangy> 20:01:37 Irssi uptime: 60d 8h 51m 46s
<giangy> I'll upgrade later heh :P
<fdoving> mine was at 83 days or something.
<fdoving> make that 86.
<fdoving> i know it can run forever. i don't have to prove it over and over again :)
<DaSkreech> Yes you do
<DaSkreech>  just two or there forever's back to back should do it though
<DaSkreech> !info vdrift
<ubotu> Package vdrift does not exist in feisty
<DaSkreech> !info vdrift-data
<ubotu> vdrift-data: Data files for vdrift, a racing simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2006.02.21-1 (feisty), package size 42475 kB, installed size 67176 kB
<DaSkreech> Strange
<nixternal> mhb: nothing killer that I could see
<nixternal> some bug fixes that I never experienced either :)
<fdoving> so.. kubuntu.org is "temporarily unavailable."
<nixternal> looks like it
<nixternal> so far it has been like that since this morning for me
<Arby> I'm trying to triage an adept bug, where does adept send it's logs to?
<Arby> dpkg.log?
<Arby> specifically it's bug 108185.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108185 in adept "Adept fails to install ubuntu-restricted-extras although apt-get installs it just fine." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108185
<Arby> which I thought had been fixed.
<Riddell> Arby: it doesn't really have logs although dpkg.log may help
<Riddell> that should be fixed if you have libqt-perl installed
<Riddell> ask if there's any output in the embedded konsole about debconf frontends
<Arby> OK I'll ask about those things, thanks Riddell.
<froud> what 'appened to http://www.kubuntu.com/
<stdin> froud: .com?
<kwwii> .org is down as well
<stdin> ahh, so it is
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know that kubuntu.org is down?
<stdin> probably recovering after the feisty installfest
<froud> finall got feist installed
<froud> upgrade from adept is not a good idea
<froud> upgrade crashed while shutdown and replace of Samba and had to reinstall from ISO
<manchicken> I think I found an artsd bug.
<manchicken> I keep blaming it on ATI, but I think it's very possible that it's artsd.
<manchicken> Because killing all artsd processes several times seems to cause the problem to fix itself.
<crimsun> it might help to describe the problem.
<manchicken> All of a sudden no sound will come up.  Looks like everything is waiting for something.  Amarok, when I hit play, sits there and does nothing.  normal system sounds don't show up, and knotify hangs.
<crimsun> right, and is this a snd-via82xx system?
<manchicken> If I kill all four knotify, katapult, kopete, and amarok, and then sudo killall -9 artsd once and wait for all of the artsmessage processes to run their course, everything just starts working again and I can start katapult, kopete, and amarok again and it works fine.
<manchicken> Naw.
<yuriy> how would that have to do with ati o_O
<manchicken> atiixp
<manchicken> yuriy: I'm using an ATI sound-card.
<yuriy> didn't know they make sound cards..
<manchicken> Until I got this piece of rubbish I didn't either.
<crimsun> technically they don't; they manufacture incredibly crappy codecs that are sometimes used in ac'97-based audio cards.
<manchicken> Yes, this is ac'97 based.
<manchicken> Other than how to regain control,
<manchicken> I haven't found any other paterns.
<manchicken> patterns*
<crimsun> hmm, anything in dmesg regarding the codec?
<crimsun> gotta return to a meeting, but I'll be back in four hours [to read scrollback] 
<DaSkreech> It's not it's an Intel card and ATI makes the chipset but not the DSp
<DaSkreech> methinks
<manchicken> Not really.
<manchicken> ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will prob
<manchicken> e irqs later
<manchicken> That's the closest thing I see to an error.
<manchicken> And that was a boot message.
<Riddell> kwwii: have a nice holiday
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks, looking forward to quality time with the family...see you in Seville
<Tm_T> Riddell: if I apply for membership, do you think I'm ok without wikipage?
<Tm_T> I have problems with it
<ryanakca> Tm_T: I've always thought you were a member :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: you're not the only one =)
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, everyone needs a wiki page, else we don't know who you are
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> I'm so unknown :(
<Riddell> that's not what I mean
<Tm_T> I know what you mean :)
<Tm_T> I do have wikipage but its empty
<Tm_T> hmh, should fill it with what I have been doing all these years
<Riddell> that's the idea
<Tm_T> yup, but I have problems with that
<Riddell> imbrandon: you up now?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: never felt I have done enough for being member
<Riddell> anyone have a phone number for imbrandon?
<Tm_T> he's again missing?
<Tm_T> oh well, sir Riddell saves the day :)
<ajmitch> Riddell: well, I just found his phone number :)
<Riddell> ajmitch: ping him!
<ajmitch> nothing...
<Tm_T> ajmitch: if you can find phonenumber of his neighbour...
<ajmitch> I guess he just slept through an alarm again
<ajmitch> haha
<Tm_T> that's what we have to do in time to time
<manchicken> Riddell: Who would I ask about general questions for the hotel?
<manchicken> such as what voltage their outlets are, what type of plug they use, etc.
<Riddell> 230V in europe
<Riddell> plug is european (like US but round pins)
<Riddell> ask claire newman such questions
<Lure> manchicken: google is your friend ;-)
<manchicken> Okay, those are just straight European standards?
<manchicken> Lure: Believe me, I tried to search.
<manchicken> Do hotels usually have adapters for clueless Americans?
<otma_> some
<Lure> manchicken: they might
<manchicken> Okay, good, my lappy AC adapter can take up to 240V.
<Lure> manchicken: I always buy new one when I am in US ;-)
<manchicken> Lure: You know who would carry those in the US?
<manchicken> I would say Radio Shack, but these days Radio Shack is little more than a wiring and mobile phone store.
<Lure> manchicken: you can get them on airports and radioshack or similar should have them too
<manchicken> I think it'd be best if I got one before I left.
<Lure> manchicken: they probably have all-in-one kits though (more $$$, not so useful if you do not travel a lot)
<manchicken> My mobile phone will be nothing but a PDA when I'm over there, so I don't need to worry about its AC adapter.
<Tm_T> hi emonkey-f and welcome
<emonkey-f> Tm_T, hi and thx
<Tm_T> apacheLAGger: SON!
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Lure :)
<manchicken> Is the adapter one of these three? http://images.bestbuy.com:80/BestBuy_US/images/products/7759/7759035_sa.jpg
<manchicken> err, shape
* Lure is waiting for Tonio_'s upload flood ;-)
<otma_> manchicken: middle one, but its a nasty angle to judge
<Lure> Tonio_: when feisty started, you had most of your spec's implemented in couple of days ;-)
<Riddell> ah, emonkey-f is here
<Tonio_> Lure: lot of work atm
<Lure> Tonio_: new job?
<Tonio_> I'll probably wait for next WE or maybe the UDS
<Tonio_> Lure: yep :)
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<Lure> Tonio_: good - I am busy with vacations ;-)
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: It looks like we're rooming.
<Lure> manchicken: you do not know in what you are going into...
<manchicken> Lure: Oh?
* Lure was Tonio_'s roommate at uds-mtv ;-)
<manchicken> MTV?
<manchicken> heh
<Lure> Mt View
<manchicken> Ah.
<Lure> manchicken: I am just teasing Tonio_
<manchicken> Well, he can't snore any louder than my wife, and there's no way he could fart more than my dog, so I think I'm good.
<Lure> manchicken: I am not sure for the later...;-)
<manchicken> Lure: You've never met my dog.
<Lure> lol
<manchicken> Lure: What's funnier is that I'm serious.
<manchicken> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-27
<manchicken> I see a lot of converters for devices under 50W, but my laptop AC adapter is 65W.
<manchicken> Though they do have an 85W one.
<Lure> manchicken: you just need adapter, so you should be fine with anything
<Tonio_> manchicken: hehe cool :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I don't need a converter.
<manchicken> I'm only seeing converters though on Radio Shack's site.
<otma_> i would not use <65W capable converter.
<manchicken> I'm not going to.
<manchicken> My AC adapter for my lappy is 65W.
<manchicken> Wow.  This one's a 1600W adapter
<manchicken> err, converter
<otma_> now you can take your electric heater with you ;=)
<manchicken> Though it's not reccomended for things less than 50W
<manchicken> otma_: I could bring my refrigerator with me.
<manchicken> Though that may be tough to get through customs.
<manchicken> YAY!  I found the adapters!
<manchicken> $14.99.
<Jannex> kbluetooth seems to be buggy on amd64
<Tm_T> hi Jannex
<Jannex> Tm_T: Good evening
<Tm_T> aagh, what did I press!
* Tm_T hates wikis
<Tm_T> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> Tm_T: pong?
<Tm_T> nixternal: I edited my wikipage and, looks like it did send mail to you (too) about it, and I wonder what is that?!
* Tm_T is totally confused
<nixternal> wiki admins get emails to look over and make sure the wiki isn't being spammed
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> ...so it's normal, good to know
<Tm_T> nixternal: ...btw it's worst kind of spam ;)
<Tm_T> ok, maybe I edit it more when I have slept
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> I really don't know what I should mention there, so any ideas welcome
<Tm_T> ok, now even more, agh
<bdmurray> hello
<Tm_T> I stop from today before I really do something stupid ->
<xerosis> can anyone recommend a good book for c++/qt?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> xerosis: http://dot.kde.org/1098950311/
<xerosis> wow, just found the same book but for qt4, whole, on google books
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I will buy that one some day soon
<Tm_T> Qt4 version I mean
<xerosis> http://books.google.com/books?id=tSCR_4LH2KsC&dq=C%2B%2B+GUI+Programming+with+QT+4&pg=PP1&ots=E5-1nS05Ef&sig=cJ_vT_2-Le0UWhHqoQhOGRTaVoY&prev=http://www.google.com/search%3Fq%3DC%252B%252B%2BGUI%2BProgramming%2Bwith%2BQT%2B4%26ie%3Dutf-8%26oe%3Dutf-8%26aq%3Dt%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26client%3Dfirefox-a&sa=X&oi=print&ct=title#PPA4,M1
<xerosis> if you want to look
<Tm_T> http://books.google.com/books?id=tSCR_4LH2KsC
<Tm_T> bit cleaner ;)
<xerosis> my bad ;)
<xerosis> ah, there's a few pages missing
<Tm_T> I don't care, I buy it :)
<xerosis> i'm a poor student, i have no money for books!
<Tm_T> I'm poor unemployed, soon student, but I'm ready to pay
<jhutchins> Are we aware that kubuntu.com is not responding?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> datacenter has been nuked
<Tm_T> or something ;)
<jhutchins> Tisk.  Good luck, sorry to bother y'all.
<Tm_T> Jucato: hmm, like to be "hc helper" in #kubuntu ?
<Jucato> hc helper?
<Tm_T> Jucato: poke LjL about -meta ;)
<Tm_T> I think you would be great user for his experimental system
<Jucato> translation: guinea pig? :D
<giangy> 'morning guys
<Tm_T> evening Hobbsee
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T, ajmitch
<Hobbsee> my brain hurts
<Hobbsee> too many assignments
<ajmitch> aw
<Hobbsee> and a proper write up for one particular experiment, which, you guessed it...i wont be there for.  which they didnt document in the study guide either.  grumble.
<ajmitch> surely you wouldn't go & miss uni? :)
<allee> morning
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> no, no, of course not.  i live dual lives.
<Hobbsee> in multiple places at once
<Riddell> nixternal: when you find yourself not otherwise busy, fridge stories for dlink and kubuntu sponsoring akademy would be uber cool
<Riddell> nixternal: also where are we on kubuntu-docs update, it needed the changelog expanded last I remember
<cmvo> Riddell and all: Although a bit late, congratulations and thanks for another fine release of kubuntu.
<Riddell> thanks cmvo!
<cmvo> Riddell: You're welcome :-) I couldn't do a much testing as I wanted, but there is always gutsy...
<Riddell> certainly is
<Hobbsee> and one day i'll learn that it really isnt gusty...
<cmvo> Riddell: Would you object to a config file for kdm in /etc/default for not automatically starting kdm?
<Riddell> cmvo: no, so long as that wasn't the default of course
<cmvo> Riddell: No, not as default, but it would be handy sometimes to have that option without having to rename the init script.
<cmvo> Riddell: When I got the time I'll do a patch and send it your way if you don't mind.
<cmvo> Riddell: Got to go, cul!
<Lure> Riddell: no specs for uds? https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla/
<Riddell> cmvo: sure
<Riddell> Lure: they're still only on the private wiki, they'll be moved to launchpad before the conference.  if you want to register specs please do so on launchpad
<Lure> Riddell: I am thinking on opensync/kitchensync inclusion, but this would probably need to allign with ubuntu, right?
<Riddell> Lure: dunno, does anything else use opensync?
* Lure is happy as latest opensync works with his nokia over BT
<Lure> Riddell: yep, there are gnome front ends
<Lure> Riddell: and backends for all kind of devices and PIM (evolution, kdepim...)
<Lure> Riddell: it was briefly discussed on uds-mtv (I think lifeless and Mithrandir are interested in these)
<Riddell> mm, so some coordination would be good
<Lure> Riddell: right
<Riddell> if you want to register a spec and will it out with "make sure these package all work..." I can get it looked over at UDS
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that I will be sailing the week of UDS and w/o internet for most of next week
<Lure> Riddell: but can open spec at least with basic info
<Lure> Riddell: when is private specs supposed to get public?
<Riddell> Lure: dunno, before the conference is all I know
<Riddell> I've posted the list of kubuntu ones
<Lure> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17624/
<Hobbsee> Lure: sailing?
<Riddell> on his way to akademy I'm sure :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, just back from Venice sailing and another week during uds ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: I wish, but I still cannot confirm attendance on akademy :-(
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<Lure> Riddell: will there be meduxa people at uds? then kick kedubuntu please!
<Lure> Riddell: what about adept usability (or merge with upstream)?
<Riddell> Lure: they will yes, and the edubuntu-kde session is scheduled
<meduxa> I will be there
<Riddell> Lure: mornfall doesn't seem to have much plans for adept for next 6 months, I don't think there's too much that can be done
<Riddell> meduxa: yay!
<meduxa> and 2 more guys
<Lure> meduxa: great to have you around to push kdedu
<meduxa> we will be also al akademy
<meduxa> we have to think about how to do it because we have kde-edu from kde...debian-edu using also kde .. we have mEDUXa and bardinux in the canary islands based on kubuntu, we now gonna have kedubuntu...
<meduxa> there shoul be a way of coordinate all these efforts
<meduxa> assuming the independence of each one of the projects
<meduxa> from a content point of view
<meduxa> and a educational point of view
<meduxa> they are very close (even the same) type of projects
<meduxa> they are different mostly from a technical point of view
<meduxa> and who is behind each
<meduxa> one
<meduxa> for a beginner (a teacher) this is not optimal
<Riddell> meduxa: edubuntu-kde (never kedubuntu!) won't be a distribution on a CD, it'll just be a meta package avaialable to install
<meduxa> look what is happening with gnome based projects
<meduxa> specially in spain
<Riddell> meduxa: what's bardinux?
<meduxa> they don't cooperate much. we should not repeat those mistakes
<meduxa> a kubuntu base distro from Tenerife's college
<Riddell> meduxa: what dates are you in sevilla?
<meduxa> from 3 to 8
<meduxa> of may
<Riddell> meduxa: will you be at the conference all day on 8th?  or leaving sometime during that day?
<giangy> meduxa: also Spain (Junta de Andalucia) provide Guadalinex, isn't it also KDE-based?
<Riddell> giangy: it's gnome I'm sure
<meduxa> leaving on 8th
<meduxa> at 17
<Riddell> meduxa: ok, I'll ask to have meduxa sessions scheduled before then
<giangy> Riddell: ah mh, true.. (I see an old image, http://www.guadalinex.org/modules/xoopsgallery/cache/albums/album01/Escritorio_live.png and icon set...heh)
<meduxa> guadalinux, linex, molinux, asturlinux, lliurex and catix
<meduxa> are based on gnome
<meduxa> max has both desktop
<meduxa> ok
<giangy> meduxa: ok, understand
<meduxa> I just sent this morning the final report/memory of mEDUXa 1.2
<meduxa> to local Gov
<meduxa> hopefully I'll be able to translate the more interesting parts for UES
<meduxa> and show some code. We want to publish all in Lauchpad if it is possible
<Riddell> meduxa: can you remind me again how many machines meduxa is on/will be on?  I keep forgetting and just saying "lots"
<meduxa> richard dale (kde dev) is working on that
<meduxa> we already have deployed about 200 schools
<meduxa> by the beginning of next scholar year we should have all 1100 schools
<meduxa> but I don't think we gonna make it
<meduxa> those are the official numbers
<meduxa> right now we have meduxa on about 4000 - 5000 computers
<giangy> cool
<Riddell> is indeed
<meduxa> but gov have not made public this deployment yet
<meduxa> I still don't know if they gonna do it in June (before local elections) or after that (in september)
<meduxa> anyway we already have bug reports from teachers that already know linux
<meduxa> I think teachers of 15 - 20 schools are already using mEDUXa, but this number is increasing fast
<meduxa> since we have dual boot
<meduxa> most teachers don't even know what mEDUXa is until the official release
<meduxa> specially in primary schools
<meduxa> where teachers have less skills using computers
<meduxa> that is one of the reasons we NEED a community project, we need to concentrate all teaches and student from the canary islands that knows about linux around one project to help other teachers to use linux
<meduxa> even if it is not mEDUXa
<meduxa> we are talking with colleges and user associations here to build up HeXperides
<meduxa> the community project of all 3 edu distros from the canary islands (mEDUXa, bardinux and silu, from las palmas college)
* giangy envious, in Italy anyone want to do this.
<meduxa> we are defining goals and objetives of the project
<meduxa> www.hexperides.org
<meduxa> + launchpad
<meduxa> is the first step
<meduxa> lets see if we have success
<giangy> meduxa: IMHO it is already a success.
<giangy> (especially compared to other countries..)
<meduxa> we gonna put on a public svn meduxa's code, that is a major goal for us
<meduxa> if people want to join...perfect, if not, at least the code is there
<meduxa> and we can join other community project that works
<meduxa> to improve other people job
<meduxa> where I work we are determined to go this line
<meduxa> it is the only way to convince local gov linux is the natural choice
<meduxa> we are a virus, we are already in the computer lab .... lets spread
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> might not be a good idea to call it that in public :)
<meduxa> it is not
<meduxa> but is true, it is what we have done in many places, fisrt a web server, then a mail server .......and soon in desktops
<meduxa> jejeje
<meduxa> I feel virical today
<meduxa> have to leave...I'll connect this afternoon
<meduxa> bye
<Riddell> adios
<ScottK> Riddell: I've started drafting a spec for Kmail S/MIME by default.  Who do I list as approver?  Is the you? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kmail-s-mime
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, go with me, although in the past I've not been allowed to approve specs
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do that.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> BOO!!!
<bddebian> ahhh
<bdmurray> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: you're probably after sebas
<Riddell> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> Hi, yesterday I was looking at a couple of kde bugs and saw that bug 91545 has quite a few dupes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91545 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91545
<Riddell> bdmurray: hmm, sime might know more, but a sigsegv from python suggests something deeper than just a problem in the python
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<nixternal> Riddell: I will get the docs packages finished today and I will get some Fridge stories rolling. I am off today, so I am FREEEEEEEE :)
<bdmurray> Is anybody familiar with kmplayer / kxineplayer?
<nixternal> never used the kxineplayer, kmplayer has been a while, what's up?
<Riddell> I don't think there's much a thing as kxineplayer
<Riddell> kaffeine and kmplayer have xine backends that we use
<bdmurray> I was looking at duping some kmplayer bugs but the retraced stack trace isn't too informative
<phoenix_wrath> feisty is out yet I am heaving some installation problems with it , can someone shed some light here?
<bdmurray> phoenix_wrath: I could talk to you about it on ubuntu-bugs
<phoenix_wrath> very well then ,catch you there.
<nixternal> phoenix_wrath: #kubuntu is where you will get the best answer, or if you want, come back into #ubuntu-chicago and leave the "long live Fedora" cracks out :)
<nixternal> do you realise that a KDE distro is #2 on distro-watch right now? they have been steadily climbing over the last couple of months as well
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS that is. looks are OK, except for the Windows 95 theme. and they have all of the non-free stuff out of the box. so I think they are winning the beginners big time
<nixternal> more so than Mepis
<ScottK> Mepis also lags.  Their latest release, IIRC, is based on Dapper.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I used Mepis for a little while until I realised that Ubuntu had KDE!
<nixternal> does Google maps boog up for anyone else with Konqueror?
<Riddell> sometimes
<Riddell> it thinks the height is about 2cm
<Riddell> but not usually
<Tm_T> yup, just resize window
<Tm_T> it seems to bug more with bigger window
<nixternal> Riddell: yup, that is exactly my problem
<manchicken> I think I found something that will help the artsd problem I was having.
<manchicken> In the sound system configuration, there's a setting where the sound system will auto-suspend after X time.
<manchicken> I disabled that so that the sound system will always keep the lock on the audio device.
<manchicken> I wonder if there's some process that's taking over the sound device when the KDE sound system auto-suspends its lock.
<giangy> nixternal: great.
<giangy> nice session. =)
<nixternal> thanks giangy
<nixternal> my fingers are sore
<nixternal> where is imbrandon ?
<nixternal> or is somebody taking up the primer for him?
<imbrandon> one sec
<nixternal> woot
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-28
<lontra> i heard news that kickoff might be the default menu in gutsy ... is that true?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg  = you want kdocs-edgy and kdocs-feisty for updated packages (they both contain a debdiff)
<manchicken_> Time to upgrade my chroot to the latest feisty...
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: not gutsy?
<manchicken_> Wasn't aware repos were available for that yet.
<Hobbsee> they are
<manchicken_> Is it actually gutsy GNU?
<nixternal> heh, you wish
<manchicken_> nixternal: It would be nice.
<nixternal> Kubuntu is GNU as you are going to get around here
<manchicken_> ?
<nixternal> that is supposed to change though according to sabdfl and gutsy
<manchicken_> I'm not sure I understand what you just said.
<nixternal> it was kind of a play on words, instead of GNU you could substitute it with good
<manchicken_> Ah.  Gotcha.
<manchicken_> So what are these repos?
<Hobbsee> the gutsy ones?
<Hobbsee> same place as the edgy/feisty ones
<giangy> yawhn
<giangy> 'morning
<greeneggsnospam> doh!
<Jucato> ugh...
<greeneggsnospam> lol
<greeneggsnospam> its not me!
<Jucato> heh :)
<larsivi> why isn't the theme manager part of system settings, but only in kcontrol ?
<Hobbsee> larsivi: a bug, i'd say.
<Hobbsee> larsivi: but not everything is in system settings
<Hobbsee> or is it in the advanced mode?
<larsivi> didn't find it at least - I did a search and it seems like others have noted it too
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> there's a bug for it?
<larsivi> no idea, I was able to start kcontrol :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<mhb> well, it's a semi-bug, I'd say
<mhb> I believe people like to download whole themes and then tweak it, which we can't provide yet
<mhb> however, the "theme manager" in feisty seems to lack stuff like "splash screen"
<mhb> and with one "theme manager" in place, we would have to rethink the whole "Look &Feel" cathegory
<mhb> my 2 cents, of course :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: I remember you talking about a devel meeting before UDS, will that happen,
<mhb> ?
<larsivi> I agree with you two, and the theme manager and/or themes themselves look a bit fragile
<Hobbsee> mhb: do you have anything that you want to say at the meeting?
<mhb> Hobbsee: well, this topic is a thing that could be discussed
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> it depends if a) people have things they want to discuss and b) if we can find a time to suit people
<mhb> Hobbsee: even Ubuntu considered having a "wide theme switcher" before (not sure why or how it ended)
<mhb> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/wide-theme-switcher <-- that was it
<Hobbsee> mhb: interesting
<Hobbsee> mhb: course, it's giong to be interesting to see what gets proritized, with kde4 and all
* mhb wonders if a spec should be filled about it
<larsivi> the biggest problem with the themes, are generally that not all programs seems to follow them, or that they are too incomplete for a typical setup
<mhb> larsivi: hmm, can you describe that a bit more?
<mhb> larsivi: an example perhaps
* Tm_T has never seen complete theme downloadable somewhere
<Tm_T> well, that depends what "theme" means
<larsivi> mhb: actually, they may be followed, but possibly the theme hadn't been tested with the program or similar
<larsivi> mhb: I want a dark theme, lot's of black background, lighter text
<Tm_T> larsivi: and matching icons etc
<larsivi> mhb: but in knode, read topics get black text, meaning I don't see them
<larsivi> Tm_T: that too, of course, although the simplistic b&w icon set works for quite a lot
<Tm_T> larsivi: true
<larsivi> program icons don't fit that well always though
<Hobbsee> mhb: email to kubuntu-devel on what you/whoever intends to do, for a start
<Tm_T> and that's acceptable
<Tm_T> bah, I promised I don't do any Ubuntu stuff today...
<Tm_T> see you guys tomorrow o/ ->
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: heh
<larsivi> mhb: knode seems to have some particular definitions for colors, which are not taken from the theme - to customize those, I have to redefine the stuff that _is_ taken from the theme too
<mhb> larsivi: bad knode ! :o) Well, it's in "universe" repository, so it's better to complain in upstream (bugs.kde.org)
<larsivi> mhb: I'm not complaining ;) and afaik, knode will be removed for some other solution with kde4 (?)
<larsivi> mhb: hmm, a more prevalent example seems to be the address bar content in konqueror - it's black on black
<mhb> larsivi: thanks
<mhb> larsivi: feel free to post those errors on bugs.kde.org, as it's not something we (the Kubuntu folks) are responsible for
<mhb> :o)
<larsivi> yah, I know
<Hobbsee> why oh why am i sponsoring uploads, when i should be doing assignments?
<ryanakca> Riddell: for the documentation volunteer hours... send them to you or nixternal/mdke/other doc guru?
<nixternal> ryanakca: I would probably send them to Riddell and I can verify if needed
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> mdke is quite busy right now, especially with the CC nominations
<ryanakca> ah, k
<nixternal> I can confirm you haven't done anything ;p
<nixternal> muhehehe
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I can confirm that as well
<nixternal> haha, you are working on the server guide right?
<ryanakca> yep
<nixternal> rock on with your bad self
<ryanakca> nixternal: oooh, I can finally switch to irssi :) http://anti.teamidiot.de/static/nei/*/Code/Irssi/adv_windowlist.pl ... http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi/irssi-numbered.png
<ryanakca> no more autowho with Konversation/KVIrc
<nixternal> ryanakca: do you have a screenshot with the adv_windowlist?
<nixternal> I would like to see it in action
<ryanakca> the .png is one... look towards the bottom
<ryanakca> I can get you another one too, just a sec
<nixternal> ahh, OK. Ya, I used something similar at first, but being in around 50 channels at a time, that fills up quickly
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> so now I know my channels by numbers
* ryanakca can't seem to join more than 23 in irssi...
<ryanakca> even though I have +u
<nixternal> once you have irssi configured the way you want, and you save your layout so it is the same every time, it will only take you a day or 2 to remember which channel corresponds to which number
<nixternal> +6Ieiuw
<nixternal> whatever the heck all that means
<nixternal> ryanakca: konversation hasn't setup a SendQ yet? I thought the patch I sent in like 6 months ago fixed that
<ryanakca> guess not
<ryanakca> It was happening a month and a half ago, every other day. After getting banned from half my channels for the 3rd time in a week and a half, I switched to KVIrc
<ryanakca> nixternal: now KVIrc is acting up
<nixternal> hrmm, KVIrc I wouldn't expect it from
<ryanakca> one client, I can understand, but 2 is kindof odd
<nixternal> I think freenode has their settings cranked up or something, they say they don't, but it is hard for me to believe that KVIrc is doing it as well
<ryanakca> and it's the first time it's happened in a month and a bit
<nixternal> KVIrc is a graphical irssi pretty much
<ryanakca> twice in a day
<nixternal> ya, it all of a sudden starts happening
<nixternal> it was the same thing with konversation
<ryanakca> happened at 3 yesterday, and then at about 11
<nixternal> one day out of the blue it just starting choking
* ryanakca nods
<nixternal> I spoke to nalioth about it and he said it was Konversation
* ryanakca nods
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> hmm... before you know it, irssi will be choking and everybody will switch to telnet or nc
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I would like to be able to use the ssl connection here, but that is a definite no, OFTCs ssl connection works somewhat, but it tends to dc all the time
<nixternal> alrighty, work time
<nixternal> back in a bit
<ryanakca> nixternal: did it again
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> good job
<RockMan> hi
<nixternal> hiya RockMan
<RockMan> i was searching for the kdebluetooth maintainer.. he was tonio_, right?
<nixternal> Original-Maintainer: Simone Gotti <simone.gotti@email.it>
<nixternal> that is what I get from the package itself, that is not to say that tonio has been doing it recently though
<nixternal> I am not 100% on it, so don't trust it ;)
<RockMan> no i mean the kubuntu maintainer
<nixternal> yes, it looks like tonio has done a lot of the packaging for it
<nixternal> the last package was doing by M. Vogt
<nixternal> s/doing/sone
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> s/sone/done
<RockMan> :P
<RockMan> ok, thanks
<nixternal> no problemo
<giangy> nixternal: you should learn italian! =)
<nixternal> I should probably learn English properly first
<nixternal> I can understand Spanish and cuss at you in Spanish :)
<nixternal> I know "Mambo Italiano"
<giangy> bueno :-)
<nixternal> how possible is it to add a "Fix/Reinstall Grub" option with the install CDs? I have seen people messing up their grub setups lately by installing Windows of all things
<Erunno> Hi, I've submitted a bug report (Bug #110566) but nobody seems to have noticed it so far.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110566 in Ubuntu "kio_videodvd does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110566
<ryanakca> nixternal: you wanted a screenshot: http://blog.ryanak.ca/irssi.png
<nixternal> looks good
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> if conly I could get that libnotify to work
<Riddell> RockMan: we don't have specific maintainers, but tonio has indeed been doing bluetooth stuff for kubuntu
<Riddell> RockMan: what's wrong?
<RockMan> Riddell: it's missing devel headers
<RockMan> so kmobiletools can't compile with bluetooth support
<Riddell> RockMan: what is?  kdebluetooth?
<RockMan> Riddell: yep
<RockMan> Riddell: kdebluetooth/*.h includes
<Riddell> RockMan: there's qobex-dev
<Riddell> that's just /usr/include/kde/qobex/*
<RockMan> Riddell: no, it doesn't provide the same includes
<RockMan> kmobiletools needs what's in libkbluetooth, i.e. rfcommsocketdevice.h and related includes
<RockMan> plus inquiry.h for devices discovery, and so on
<Riddell> RockMan: so kmobiletools needs libkbluetooth and for compiling it's headers?
<RockMan> Riddell: yep
<RockMan> it's an optional dependency actually, but very useful imho
<Riddell> RockMan: is it new?
<Riddell> needing it
<RockMan> yes, for 0.5 (beta2)
<RockMan> beta1 didn't have this dependency
<Riddell> RockMan: ok, so we need to separate libkbluetooth into a new package and make a libkbluetooth-dev for the headers
<RockMan> Riddell: if it's easier for you to not split it, i don't care, since it can be considered a transitional package
<RockMan> with kde4 things will change
<Riddell> gutsy won't be kde 4 though, splitting isn't hard
<Riddell> although it needs to be approved by archive admins which can take some time if we're unlucky
<RockMan> well since kmobiletools it's not yet officially out, ok
<Riddell> RockMan: what are the plans for bluetooth and mobiletools?
<RockMan> well for kde 3.x, just release kmobiletools 0.5 with a basic gammu engine (which is going to be implemented right now), for bluetooth dgollub is working on the dbus branch, but i'm not sure if he's going to release soon a kde 3.x version
<RockMan> for kde4, kmobiletools is being ported (currently it even works with at engine), and there's already a bluetooth interface on solid... more working on kdebluetooth will come with summer of code, there's a project for that
<RockMan> probably we'll move the rfcomm socket class from kdebluetooth to kmobiletools, but this isn't for sure yet
<Riddell> what's a gammu engine?
<RockMan> an engine for kmobiletools using gammu as backend :)
<Riddell> ok, but what's gammu smarty?
<RockMan> a fork of gnokii
<RockMan> (and what's gnokii? :P)
<RockMan> they're tools for nokia phones, above all
<Riddell> mm, we don't have gnokii in main
<Riddell> can't remember exactly why but it failed review for some reason
<Riddell> so we may not be able to support gammu
<RockMan> gnokii is not actively maintained, and even gammu had some problems (now it's a bit better, luckly)
<Riddell> will it be an optional dependency?
<RockMan> in the 3.x branch, yes, but with some problems (hardcoded engine detection yet)
<RockMan> in kde4 it will be just a runtime plugin that can be loaded, so it will not be a dependency at all
<RockMan> you can just have kmobiletools without engines, and add dependencies not to kmobiletools, but to each engines (so gammu-engine will depend on gammu)
<Riddell> I can try and get it into main but can't guarantee it
<RockMan> ok, thanks :)
<RockMan> we should also work on another engine based on opensync, for syncml phones, but we've no developers, so we still should start even planning it
<Riddell> what are you if not developers? :)
<RockMan> lol
<RockMan> well, good news is that engines are not high-priorities, we could even release them later, since they're runtime modules only
<Riddell> thanks, that's all helpful
<mhb> how's the sync framework in kubuntu going?
<mhb> some people have asked me whether there is a out-of-the-box sync framework for Kontact
<Riddell> stevek was working on a spec to get it all working on gutsy
<_StefanS_> evenings
<mhb> Riddell: that would be great
<mhb> Riddell: is it to be discussed on UDS?
<Riddell> it's not scheduled
<Riddell> it just needs making sure there's a version of opensync that works with all the apps that use it and kdepim has the opensync stuff included
<mhb> okay
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, who is stevek ?
<Riddell> stevenk
<marseillai_> making a package is allready something wich is not simple! but using gpg, revu, is really doing everything for not being a pleasure to contribute
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, can't find it now
<mhb> ryanakca: how's the kolab server doing?
<ryanakca> mhb: umm... haven't worked on it since a couple of weeks ago
<ryanakca> mhb: I'm waiting for a response from canonical as to wether or not I can use groupware.kubuntu.org
<mhb> ryanakca: hmm, too bad
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> mhb: you can use the ip address if you want
<ryanakca> 89.16.161.77
<mhb> ryanakca: how do you connect to that?
<mhb> with the kolabwizard?
* ryanakca points to privmsg, username and pass
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-29
<luca> good day everyone
<luca> I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<crimsun> add it to MODULES_WHITELIST="" in /etc/default/acpi-support
<mhb> damn, too fast
<mhb> :o)
<crimsun> strike like a ninja.
<mhb> luca: also, this question belongs to a #kubuntu or #ubuntu support channels, not here
<luca> mhb: sorry
<luca> crimsun: already done that, still the system wants to unload it
<luca> thanks anyway, bye :)
<marseillai> how can i decrypt a file using kgpg ?
<marseillai> if i drag it in kgpg it only ask me if i want to add it as a key
<Riddell> that's a user question (plus, I've no idea :)
<marseillai> yes but no one have any idea ....
<marseillai> so i tried here too
<marseillai> i'm not able to decrypt my revu pwd
<marseillai> :(
<Riddell> use gpg on the command line
<ryanakca> marseillai: in konqueror, right click it
<marseillai> succeed after exactly four hours! :D
<ryanakca> if it's a plaintext, right click the kgpg icon in systray, KGPG Editor, File, Open
<marseillai> gpg is really not something userfrienddly
<ryanakca> well, kindof
<ryanakca> nah
<ryanakca> you're right. It's a pain to use
<marseillai> ryanakca: i've had too add right click service menu and set my gpg key as default
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> revu should use LP login and password ...
<ryanakca> really? It worked ootb for me
<marseillai> really not for me
<marseillai> 2 hours on gpg in command line and two hours with kgpg
<ryanakca> hmm... feisty
<ryanakca> s//?
<marseillai> yes
<ryanakca> gpg -d filename
<marseillai> i had this error : gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<ryanakca> odd
<ryanakca> is this the password for revu
<ryanakca> s//?
<marseillai> yes
<ryanakca> odd
<marseillai> now i succeeded
<marseillai> but
<ryanakca> we're offtopic... see you in #kubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu ?
<marseillai> i want to say that i understand that some people don't have four hour to loose to only get a password to start to contribute .....
<marseillai> ryanakca: i'll go to sleep by now ....
<ryanakca> kk, night night
<marseillai> i'm really tired :)
<ryanakca> and you don't need your revu pass to upload. just to comment on packages
<ryanakca> does `notify-send 'Hello world!'` work for anybody else (package: libnotify-send )... nothing happens here... wondering if it's a bug of libnotify + KDE
<manchicken> Do we have a /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy yet?
<manchicken> It looks like it's specifying some versions of packages in the feisty version...
<manchicken> Ooh, but the edgy and feisty versions are the same.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: what for?  a chroot?
<manchicken> yeah
<Hobbsee> in the case of pbuilder, you can just change the repos of the feisty one, (copyin git first, to taste), and use --override-config
<manchicken> But the word "feisty" doesn't appear anywhere in any of the debootstrap scripts...
<manchicken> Or "edgy"
<Hobbsee> i would assume you could use it anywhere then
<Hobbsee> does itmention lenny or whatever either?
<manchicken> It looks like dapper and older are different scripts.
<manchicken> diffing the edgy and feisty scripts yields no differences.
<manchicken> I'm just gonna try copying the feisty ones over and see if that makes a difference.
<manchicken> Booya
<manchicken> Looks like it's working.
<manchicken> I figured it made sense to have gutsy in chroot ready to work on by time we're all in Spain.
<manchicken> Okay, that's running now.  I'm gonna go play video games while that runs.
<manchicken> Later. :)
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee still doesnt see the point in chroots, but yeah
<Hobbsee>  Bug #64695
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64695 in kdebase "If GDM is the default display manager KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64695
<Hobbsee> [18:33]  [Notice]  -SeenServ- I last saw _StefanS_ (n=sfs@cpe.atm2-0-90156.0x5734b54a.naenxx14.customer.tele.dk) 11h 37m 7s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<marseillai> hi! i would like to knom who to poke to revu a kde package?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: which one?
<marseillai> mplayerthumbs
<Hobbsee> marseillai: (someone in here, is the usual answer, or on -motu)
<marseillai> it does the same that libarts1-xine but quickly
<marseillai> Hobbsee: I think it would be faster if i ask to someone involve in kubuntu ... ;)
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee is doing assignments, etc
<Hobbsee> so i'm not reviewing
<marseillai> it's for this reason i ask here
<marseillai> here is my package : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4948
<Hobbsee> okay.  may look later...
<Hobbsee> may not, though
* Hobbsee has too many assignments to do before UDS.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> Hobbsee: could you tell me to who else i could ask ?
<Hobbsee> people in here - but it is a sunday
<Hobbsee> or people in -motu
<Tm_T> oh oh!
<Tm_T> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6726522426109060914
<Riddell> what is it?
<larsivi> Anatomy of a Debian package
<sageLi_> hi
<sageLi_> I installed kubuntu 7.04 at sony vaio sz2. Connected to the internet, updated system reloads laptop, entered my login and password, a black screen (1s) and ... Again, "please enter login and password "
<sageLi_> how fix it?
<atidem> hello folks
<atidem> [14:20]  <atidem> anyone knows if is there a workaround for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/72806 (asked in #kubuntu channel too)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72806 in adept "'adept_notifier' is not aware of packages in "held" state" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ^
<Hobbsee> atidem: doubt it, apart from using apt, not adept
<Hobbsee> that kwin composite for kde4 is seriously cool...
<marseillai> Hobbsee: you try it or you just look video ?
* marseillai is wondering if it's true that kwin4 will be able to use beryl plugin.... it would be good to have this as a base for more plugin
<Hobbsee> marseillai: at the videos
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> yep there are cool
<Hobbsee> dont see why you'd use beryl - looks like it's got all of beryl's functionality, and more, already there
<marseillai> the stuff with expos and search as you type is cool
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> very
* marseillai is just wondering how kde will manage with direct rendering
<marseillai> it's the bigest problem with beryl
<Hobbsee> no idea.  :)
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well what was that?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: didnt you see the message?
<Tm_T> yes
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tm_T> but it says nothing to me
<Hobbsee> i missed part of it
* Hobbsee waits for you to notice the invite
<Tm_T> well I noticed it already
<Hobbsee> was meant to have an extra tm_t in there.
<Tm_T> I see
* Hobbsee goes and kills her brain off
<Tm_T> funniest part of whole thing was your failure then ;)
<Hobbsee> seems so :(
* Jucato thinks the funniest part is Hobbsee killing her brain :)
* Hobbsee goes off to hide in the corner
<Tm_T> Jucato: no that's not fun
<Jucato> :)
<marseillai> i've make two kde package for gutsy! does someone could take a look at them : ftpmonitor a kicker applet to monitor ftp connection with any ftp daemon http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4952 and mplayerthumbs a thumbnailer for konqueror faster than arts1-xine http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4949
<manchicken> Man, my feisty chroot is sucking up 19GB.
<manchicken> I'm hesitant to delete it just yet.
<manchicken> Well, forcing KDE to never let go of the sound device seems to be a good workaround for this sound device locking up.
<nixternal> don't you ever clean your chroot?
<ryanakca> nixternal: I got libnotify to work. I had to install ubuntu-desktop... still one small problem... well, feature I want to add
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I just installed libnotify, that is weird
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> You know how it has the channel as title, and then 'Nick > message' ? Well, fnotify has '#chan  <nick> message'. I'm wondering how to make <nick> appear instead of nick> ... (I've added '&lt;', but it makes one like I want, and one original
<ryanakca> also, I'm thinking of runing sed on the message/nick part, and making the nick bold (<b> nick </b>)... any ideas on what the sed regex would look like?
<manchicken> nixternal: Naw, my chroots are my sandboxes.
<manchicken> Is it just me, or is the localization broken in gutsy repos?
<ryanakca> nixternal: nevermind, I got the '<nick>' part working... just need make it bold now.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> good luck
<nixternal> I can't get the nick bold
<nixternal> you can only send the libnotify 2 paramaters
<ryanakca> yep
<nixternal> Header & Body
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> hmm...
<nixternal> or Title & Statement
<ryanakca> it accepts xml tags... so. maybe split it, put it bold, and glue it back together again?
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> if you get that figured out, let me know
<ryanakca> yeah, I'll get you the link to the spec
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/
<manchicken> Are we waiting until UDS before anybody posts ideas for bored hackers to consider?
<nixternal> yup
<ryanakca> nixternal: I think I've got a fix for adding <b> </b> : sed 's#<\([^<>] *\)>#<b>&</b>#g'
<ryanakca> safe to reset bug 86598 to confirmed since I'm experiencing the bug once more?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86598 in kdepim "Kmail crashing when aplying all filters to all mails" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86598
<ryanakca> Tonio released a fix over a month ago...
<gggggdxn> I set globle enviroment variable $LD_PRELOAD in /etc/profile, but when KDE starts, it was unsetted by start_kdeinit. Can you tell me that in which file should I reset that variable? Thank you!
<aamachu> hi
<aamachu> i am the contact person of ubuntu tamil team
<aamachu> looking forward to a mentor who could guide us in making a distro based on Kubuntu
<Riddell> nixternal: no edgy docs update?
<jdong> good afternoon, kubuntu world
<nixternal> Riddell: the edgy docs update is http://www.nixternal.com/pkg
<nixternal> under edgy-docs
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Tried the kubuntu live cd for the ps3; doesn't work unfortunately. But the ubuntu livecd has the same problem too
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, fixed/fancy libnotify script is on planet
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> rock on!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: What seems to work is the alternate ubuntu cd. Seems like its related to the naming of the hdd partitions
<ryanakca> :)
<nixternal> I just tried irn-bru for the first time
<nixternal> definitely an acquired taste
<nixternal> we just got new neighbors from Riddell's neck of the woods
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Booting in livecd (k)ubuntu it states sda for the 10gb hdd where the linux system should be installed. However when using the alternate CD, it gets the name sdd instead (?)
* nixternal gets back to the great weather
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that was the report :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm... irn-bru. Highland Games. Every year :)
<nixternal> highlight me really quick
<nixternal> want to see if it works for me
<nixternal> ryanakca: didn't work for me
<ryanakca> nixternal: no?
<nixternal> do you have <nick> setup for irssi?
<ryanakca> missing icon?
<nixternal> hrmm
<ryanakca> <nick> setup?
<ryanakca> .irssi/fnotify looks like this for me:     #kubuntu-devel < nixternal> ryanakca: didn't work for me
<nixternal> I get the highlights, but they don't look nice and formatted anymore
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> do you have two highlight scripts running at the same time?
<ryanakca> and... have a screeny?
<nixternal> #ubuntu-chicago [      rr73]  XnixternalX
<nixternal> that is how mine looks
<ryanakca> ah
<nixternal> I see where too fix it
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> It has to do with the theme you use, I think
<ryanakca> What theme are you using? I'll check...
<nixternal> it isn't bolding the user at all
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> nixternal: switch `do notify-send bleh "$header" "$message"` to `do echo "$header" "$message"`, and check what the output is
<_StefanS_> anyone know what the ps3 ubuntu channel is called?
<nixternal> the output is correct, the format isn't
<ryanakca> pastebin?
<nixternal> #ubuntu-chicago [      rr73]  XnixternalX
<nixternal> grrr
<ryanakca> no '<b>' ?
<nixternal> none
<ryanakca> hmm... something in the sed
<nixternal> '/^#/s|\([^ ] * \)\[\([^] \] *\)>\(.*\)|\1<b>\&#91;\2\&#93;</b>\3|;/^[^#] /s|[^ ] *|<b>&</b>|'
<ryanakca> you want this:
<ryanakca> '/^#/s|\([^ ] * \)\[\([^\] ] *\)>\(.*\)|\1<b>\&lt;\2\&gt;</b>\3|;/^[^#] /s|[^ ] *|<b>&</b>|'
<ryanakca> I think
<nixternal> unterminated s
<nixternal> which one
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> escape the # in #91
<ryanakca> and in #93
<ryanakca> methinks
<nixternal> I am using the one you just pasted
<nixternal> the one I had worked except it didn't have the bolds work on the username
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> the one you have, escape the two pound signs. that might workd
<nixternal> oh well, I work with it in a bit, I am going to bbq
<ryanakca> kk, have fun :)
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> wow I'm online on KDE on my PS3 :D
<Arby> cool :)
<_StefanS_> works great
<_StefanS_> even though it hasnt got that much memory
<Arby> how much do those things have?
<_StefanS_> 256mb.. and I have 22mb left :-%
<_StefanS_> I wonder how I enable the rest of the cpu
<_StefanS_> cpu's
<_StefanS_> I only have two now..
<Arby> aren't PS3s turbo charged in the processor department.
<_StefanS_> kinda ..
<_StefanS_> but the other stuff seems slow..
<_StefanS_> hd and so on
<_StefanS_> gotta sleep.
<_StefanS_> night
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-21
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yo, translations, all that needs done it 1) bind a gettext domain that isn't already used (just a string, I think 'desktop-effects' is already set but suspect that's already used by another app) 2) mkdir po; xgettext --language=Python *py -o po/domain.pot
<nosrednaekim> so how do you bind a gettext domain?
<nosrednaekim> I looked around for like 30 minutes for a tutorial...
<Riddell>       gettext.bindtextdomain(localesApp, localesDir) gettext.textdomain(localesApp)
<Riddell> if DesktopEffectsKDE.py is anything to go by
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> so desktop-effects-kde should be open?
<Riddell> seems like a good choice
<nosrednaekim> in the second command, domain should be replaced by desktop-effects-kde then?
<Riddell> should be the first argument yes
<nosrednaekim> so it would be "mkdir po; xgettext --language=Python *.py -o po/desktop-effects-kde.pot"?
<Riddell> should be
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok, did that, but some of my strings are being translated.. I gotta rewrite some code....
<nosrednaekim> or write some period...
<nosrednaekim> *aren't
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: like what?
<Riddell> you mean they don't appear in the .pot file?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I wasn't calling the translate function for stuff in the UI
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: all done... uploading
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: where is the branch again?
<nosrednaekim> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<nosrednaekim> here is a bug that should be fairly easy to fix as well... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects-kde/+bug/219731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219731 in desktop-effects-kde "Missing dependency on python-qt4" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> ok, let me know when you commit
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: commited
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh... don't make a package... just a moment
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: uhhg stupid indent errors...
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok.... done!
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: want to add a changelog?
<nosrednaekim> uhh, sure..... how?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: dch -i
<Riddell> edit
<Riddell> save
<Riddell> bzr commit
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Riddell> install devscripts to get dch
<nosrednaekim> call it 0.4?
<Riddell> yes
<nosrednaekim> done :)
<Riddell> uploaded, thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> you are welcome. Sorry I haven't been working on the printer config... I had to take placement tests for the Uni.
<Riddell> good luck
<nosrednaekim> done now..... what needs to be done most? I can't do samba because I don't have anything to test with.
<Riddell> more printer config
<nosrednaekim> so  like page size and such?
<Riddell> most of it is hidden in hardy
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and add a printer needs work still
 * Riddell snoozes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<yuriy> evening
<Jucato> morning
<Jucato> :D
 * yuriy is in Chicago : )
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> meeting up with nixternal
<Jucato> oh wait, he's at Penguicon (where is that anyway?)
<ScottK2> Somewhere in Michigan.
<mluser_> any other hardy gamers having problems running world of warcraft with the latest ati driver updates?
<ScottK2> mluser_: #ubuntu+1 is probably a better place for that question.
<mluser_> ScottK2: thanks, I already asked there and got no reply, thought I'd try here too :)
<ScottK2> mluser_: It's really quite off topic for a development channel.
<mluser_> ScottK2: Well.. it pertains to hardy which is a development version and my problems started with the latest fglrx drivers from two weeks ago
<ScottK2> mluser_: It's late and I'm tired, so I'm not going to get in an argument with you, but "Is anyone having this problem with the development version" is what +1 is for.  No here.
<mluser_> ScottK2: Thanks for the tip.. I'll ask again there
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: still time for a latest kdesudo upload ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed the last little issue we talked abouand took time to test everything, should be okay now
<\sh>  /whois Tonio_
 * \sh needs to make a <nick> <-> <real name list>
<\sh> Tonio_, aren't you core dev? :)
<Tonio_> \sh: what is the problem ?
<\sh> Tonio_, I'm always forgetting realnames for the people I know actually :)
<Tonio_> \sh: :)
 * \sh 's getting old
<Tonio_> \sh: is is the missing "ubuntu/member/tonio" for my realname that sounds strange ?
<\sh> Tonio_, no...this cloaking is not the problem...but I really thought you're already core dev because of kubuntu
<Tonio_> \sh: I am core :)
<\sh> Tonio_, so upload ,)
<Tonio_> \sh: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh !!!!!!
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe, yes but sometimes I prefer to ask Riddell, depending what moment in the dev cycle we are ;)
<\sh> break kde ;)
<\sh> Tonio_, you mean, if you made a mistake, but riddell uploads, we could blame him? ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: true that :)
<\sh> lol
<\sh> ok...new coffee and another smoke..before our scrum daily
<Tonio_> \sh: and also since the archives are frozen, that's a polite way to say "hey, don't forget to approve the upload, dude !!!!!!!!"
<Tonio_> ;)
<\sh> right
<etretyak> Hi everyone!
<davmor2> Riddell: I'd forgotten that dapper was the bubbly background :)
<Riddell> davmor2: kwwii made that in a day, what a genius
<davmor2> Riddell: :)
<davmor2> just doing upgrade tests at the mo just started on the kubuntu ones :)
 * jpatrick sees encrypted HDs in installer
<Riddell> davmor2: how are you upgrading from dapper?
<davmor2> haven't got that far yet let you know shortly :)
 * jpatrick looks at http://www.kubuntu-es.org/ and headdesks
<nixternal_> oi oi!
<nosrednaekim> oy.
<davmor2> Riddell: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release seems to be working :)
<Czessi> ryanakca: ping
<nixternal_> hey, anyone here that would like to do an OpenWeek talk?
<nixternal_> I have scheduled myself for a Kubuntu Development, KDE 4, and Documentation talk
<nixternal_> apachelogger or jpatrick: either of you feel like doing a kde4 packaging talk for OpenWeek?
<nixternal_> davmor2: you have been going crazy with ISO testing right?
<davmor2> nixternal_: currently running an update fro dapper kub to hardy but yes why?
<nixternal_> never mind, I see you are already doing an OpenWeek talk on just that :)
<davmor2> nixternal_: I'm involved in 2 if you look closely :)
<nixternal_> ya, just seen that :)
<davmor2> nixternal_: yes we spoke about it at the last QA meeting and decided it was a good idea to do a session and I was asked if I could help out cgregan with his talk too as I'm testing mobile on xephyr
<nixternal_> rock on!
<davmor2> nixternal_: plus the pressure is off us for about a month then anyway :)
<nixternal_> that is true
<nixternal_> jjesse: wasabi!
<jjesse> heelo nixternal_ on confrence call
<nixternal_> fun fun fun
<jjesse> theres nothgin more fun then a day of confrence calls
<nixternal> so you think, Penguicon! nuff said, scary, freaky, so wrong in many areas, yet such a blast
<Tm_T> hummm, koffice2 is not installable?
<ryanakca> Czessi: pong
<Czessi> hi ryanakca
<Czessi> ryanakca: what is the status of the new kubuntu.org theme?
<ryanakca> Czessi: it's done, I'm just waiting for a sysadmin to finish installing the drupal site.
<ryanakca> the branch is on LP if you want it
<stdin> Tm_T: tried "koffice-kde4" ?
<Czessi> ryanakca: yes, then i can start to work for the new kubuntu-de.org site. thanks
<Tm_T> stdin: yes, installed IIRC
<Tm_T> hmm, from where is this koffice2 package, I wonder
<Riddell> from koffice
<Riddell> oh, the koffice2 binary might be obsolete
<Tm_T> it's there anyway
<Riddell> unknown package for me
<Tm_T> Filename: pool/universe/k/koffice2/koffice2_1.9.95-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<ryanakca> Czessi: cheers :)
<Tm_T> failing to meet dependencies
<stdin> in gutsy-backports/universe
<ryanakca> Tm_T: *shrugs*, not here, maybe wait for the mirror to update/apt-get update
<ryanakca> oh, gutsy-backports, nevermind :)
<Tm_T> I'm in Hardy
<Czessi> ryanakca: have you the lp link by your hand?
<stdin> Tm_T: well ~gutsy1 is a clue ;)
<stdin> Tm_T: check your sources.list
<ryanakca> Czessi: no, but kubuntu-website -> code -> kubuntu-theme-v2
<ryanakca> I can look, just a second
<Czessi> ryanakca: ahh, kubuntu-website ;)
<ryanakca> Czessi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-theme-v2
<Czessi> thanks
<Tm_T> stdin: aww, true, didn't notice that, must be something what I did mess at some point
<Tm_T> bah
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> should be preparing a show for release event
<ScottK> smarter: Would you have a moment to look at Bug 220324 and see if there's any urgent lesson there for us to learn for Hardy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220324 in kde-guidance "Guidance-power-manager stopped working after upgrade to Gutsy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220324
<smarter> ScottK: looks like a HAL problem, I'll ask the reporter to try with Hardy and/or gnome-power-manager
<ScottK> smarter: Would you please.  I'm a bit tied up with $WORK and motu-release right now.
<Tm_T> hmm, white text in KDE4 in places where that shouldn't happen, known?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> something to do with our qt package
<Tm_T> ah, I see
<Riddell> or rather oxygen's interaction with it
<Tm_T> so atm I don't mind or should I try something?
<seele> nixternal: that's not a real picture is it?
 * awen_ really wants HAL to behave nicely!
<nixternal> seele: kind of..I gimped Jono's head onto the body...have you ever seen Tron guy on Jimmy Kimmel or Jay Leno? that is the owner of the body in that picture
<nixternal> Tron guy was at Penguicon and I think the only picture with me and Tron guy jcastro has (I hope)
<nixternal> Jono has the "look at nixternal partying like a drunk country music singer"
<nixternal> picture
<nixternal> s
<sahin_h> Why there is no default helper application in firefox-3 on Kubuntu Hardy?
<ScottK> awen_: Did you see bug 220324 ?  smarter said he thought it was HAL.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220324 in kde-guidance "Guidance-power-manager stopped working after upgrade to Gutsy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220324
<nixternal> why does KDED keep crashing on me? anyone else having this problem?
<ScottK> sahin_h: Because Firefox isn't part of the default installation maybe?
<ScottK> We didn't change that did we?
<awen_> ScottK: haven't had time looking into it ... what are "we" crashing at?
<sahin_h> ScottK: Ok. I accept it. However any possible solution? Or where can I ask this question? What is the proper channel?
<sahin_h> ScottK: Maybe #ubuntu+1?
<ScottK> awen_: Dunno.  Didn't look closely.  Just hoping someone will look and see.
<ScottK> sahin_h: Yes.
<sahin_h> ScottK: Ok
<awen_> ScottK: right now im looking into bug 218889 ... how can one single button press issue 4 calls from 3 different devices in HAL, horrible
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218889 in kde-guidance "[hardy] HAL reports multiple button presses when brightness keys are pressed only once" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218889
<ScottK> It's almost as bad as working on sound stuff.
<awen_> hehe... what a cheer-up
<Czessi> ryanakca: is the new site available via http so i can take a look?
<ryanakca> Czessi: yes :)
<awen_> ScottK: from the back trace in bug 220324 it looks like we are relying on an "self.*" variable being avaible that is not written during initialization
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220324 in kde-guidance "Guidance-power-manager stopped working after upgrade to Gutsy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220324
<crimsun> (well, it depends which sound stuff)
<crimsun> (app stuff tends to be more tolerable than crackarse audio codec manufacturer quirks)
<Nightrose> \sh: *g* great @ last blog entry - I was thinking similar stuff about some of his other postings
<ScottK> crimsun: I was thinking of the crackarse audio codec stuff.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-22
<wolfger_> @nixternal: you were right about Bug 218091 being a dupe :-)
<yuriy> evening
 * seele waves
<ScottK> Evening yuriy and seele.
<Jucato> hallow yuriy, seele, ScottK
<ScottK> Heya jucato.
 * seele waves
 * Jucato drowns
<Jucato> too many aves
<Jucato> er.. waves
 * nixternal waves
<nixternal> don't wanna be left out
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!!!!! *cough* !!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> omg, jcastro our picture made it to the 'front page' of Penguicon pics...sorry bout that :p
 * nixternal makes it a new rule - no more partying like the world is ending
<Jucato> lol!!!!!
<Jucato> bwahah!!!
 * Jucato tries to save the pic
<Jucato> hahaha!! got it!!
<Jucato> nixternal: jcastro has reddish demon eyes :)
<nixternal> argh, and that was meant for the Michigan channel as "What happens at Penguicon, stays at Penguicon"
 * nixternal has to figure this 'screen within a screen within a screen out'
<nixternal> I have posted so much stuff in the wrong channels today...I was just playing some IRC game with superm1 posting the game commands in another chan
<nixternal> I was wondering why I couldn't win
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> well at least you didn't give the direct link to the flickr photo in here
<nixternal> I did that in another channel earlier trying to send it to Jorge and a mutual friend got a hold of it
<nixternal> so it has made twitter already
<Jucato> so I can paste it in here now :)
<nixternal> interesting to know that quite a few of the people I met at Penguicon found my IM stuff and have been messaging me all day long
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> it's hard being a celebrity :)
<nixternal> well, if you seen some of these people from the con, you would definitely not be calling me a celebrity
<Jucato> that's the point... I haven't seen them :P
<nixternal> Jucato: you want a good one, look at this one -> http://picasaweb.google.com/jorge.castro/Penguicon2008/photo#5191701934041261442
<nixternal> that will give you an idea of the type of people that were at the con
<nixternal> just under 1,100 people present, and about 1,090 looked very similar to him
<Jucato> oh hahaha  :)
<nixternal> didn't you see my blog post from today yet?
<Jucato> I don't know what's scarier... the man in the tron suit or that scary guy behind him
<Jucato> jono's very authentic picture?
<nixternal> ahaha ya
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> he is so going to kill me, but he has some blackmail photos of me, so I had to get something out there
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> I am afraid to see the new photos that make it into his "Community" talks now after this weekend
<Jucato> (as a side note, picasaweb finally works in Konqi 4)
<nixternal> ya, I noticed that as well earlier :)
<nixternal> I think the Tron guy uses Kubuntu too btw, and if you don't know who he is, he is a celebrity in the states now (how I will never know) :)
<nixternal> http://www.google.com/search?q=tron+guy&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Jucato> yeah I've seen him before. didn't know he was *that* famous :)
<nixternal> ya, and then some
<nixternal> he has been on quite a few tv shows, even south park
<Jucato> soon you will be too :P
<Jucato> southparked I mean
<nixternal> haha never
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ouch
<nixternal> Jucato: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7a8s2lkr6Q  <- that is a summed up version of what the con was like
 * Jucato buffes with anticipation
<nixternal> nah, not to bad actually
<nixternal> a real 'hilight' real of the entire con would be just as long as the con itself, if not much much longer
<yuriy> heya nixternal
<Jucato> yuriy: you're still in Chicago?
<nixternal> wasabi yuriy
<yuriy> Jucato: yep
<nixternal> whoa, where at?
<Jucato> cool! randall munroe! :)
<yuriy> nixternal: well i'm staying at northwestern
<nixternal> you are kidding me!
<yuriy> but i spent all day walking around Chicago
<nixternal> until when?
<yuriy> and plan to do the same thing tomorrow
<nixternal> oh, NW, not NOrthern
<yuriy> leaving on wednesday
<nixternal> hrmm...when on Wednesday?
<yuriy> fairly early.. it took us 3 hours to get from O'Hare to NW, so we have to make sure to get back on time
<nixternal> 3 hours? you must have come during rush hour
<yuriy> yeah, pretty much
<nixternal> I used to go to school at NW
<yuriy> everybody from the cubs game was on our train
<yuriy> oh, cool
<yuriy> and then the train started smoking..
<nixternal> ahh, you took the train
<nixternal> oh no, you were on the train that got evacuated?
<yuriy> nixternal: yes, what would you suggest? cab?
<Jucato> Geeks of the world unite!!
<Jucato> so nice when that happens :P
<mathiaz> Hi - I'm triagging bug 158341 - which package takes care of creating samba shares in kubuntu ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158341 in samba "Samba is still a pain in kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158341
<nixternal> yuriy: cab would be about $50 probably
<nixternal> if not more
<yuriy> yeah.. too expensive
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you help mathiaz out?
<nixternal> looking at the bug now
<ScottK> Kewl.  Thanks.
<nixternal> sounds like a valid wishlist to me...what exactly are you trying to do mathiaz with your triaging?
<mathiaz> nixternal: it's not a samba problem - all the work on the samba side has been done
<nixternal> don't know what all is in the pipes for KDE 4 + Samba either..haven't heard much
<yuriy> mathiaz: the module kubuntu ships is in kdenetwork
<mathiaz> nixternal: it's up to the kubuntu apps that takes care of creating network share to generate the correct configuration
<yuriy> there is another samba configuration module though too which is pretty broken
<mathiaz> yuriy: thanks
<yuriy> nixternal: so you're back from penguicon?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> tomorrow is whicked busy for me...trying to figure a way out around that
<nixternal> what time are you all planning to go to the city?
<yuriy> nixternal: we're hoping to catch the rush hour purple line (is that even a good idea?) so about 10:30
<nixternal> 10:30 would be post rush hour, which is probably best
<yuriy> last one is supposed to be at 10am
<nixternal> oh, I am guessing that is an express train then
<yuriy> yeah, that's what i mean
<nixternal> ya, at that time they aren't all that busy and much faster
<yuriy> anyways, my friend and i are basically walking around being tourists, but i wouldn't mind meeting up for a little bit and having a kubuntu chat
<nixternal> how long are you planning on staying downtown?
<yuriy> nixternal: until we're too tired to walk :D though we'll probably go to a museum at some point, haven't picked one yet
<nixternal> will you be online by chance at all tomorrow while you are out and about?
<yuriy> nope
<nixternal> or, I could just give you my cell number...in the morning and early noon I will be jammed
<yuriy> so you basically live downtown?
<nixternal> man, I am supposed to meet up with Phil Rodriguez from KDE too as he is in town...but I have hung out with him in the past, if I can catch up with you sometime tomorrow that would rock
<nixternal> I am about 1 hour west of where you are
<yuriy> ah
<nixternal> southwest actually...and only an hour because the roads stink :)
<nixternal> really only 30 miles really
<yuriy> oh wow that's actually pretty far
<nixternal> I live 20 miles west of the city, but I can hop on the train and be down there in less than an hour
<yuriy> though i guess things are on a larger scale out here
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> gotta remember the burbs of chicago go out over 60 miles from the lake front in all directions :)
<yuriy> oh 20 miles, nvm. i'm a bit more than 20 miles from boston and driving in is not a problem at all
<nixternal> what? boston driving is horrible :)
<nixternal> you can risk drowning in the big dig now I guess :p
<nixternal> I am supposed to have my DB class tomorrow evening, but that is easy enough to ditch
<nixternal> I could always trek up to NW
<yuriy> heh. i never had the "opportunity" to drive there while or before the big dig was going on. things have certainly improved, i'm sure
<nixternal> to bad you weren't staying until wednesday evening or thursday morning..I will be up that way anyways as I have to take my car to the dealer
<nixternal> I stayed in Brokton for a month, and the traffic was the worst I had ever seen
<yuriy> yeah i was rather impressed by the roads/traffic in Chicago
<nixternal> you got lucky then if they impressed you
<nixternal> though they are getting better for sure
<yuriy> well, i'm not driving, of course
<nixternal> but right now after all of the snow, we have potholes you could swim in
<yuriy> but i saw lake shore road wasn't moving right in the middle of rush hour, but other than that it didn't seem bad
<nixternal> hehe, gotta love LSD
<nixternal> Lake Shore Drive that is :)
<yuriy> in boston all roads out for 40 miles get slowed to a crawl
<nixternal> they can do that here as well
<nixternal> what time is your flight on thursday?
<yuriy> nixternal: 4:30 on wednesday
<nixternal> 4:30 PM?
<yuriy> yeah
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I could possibly come up to NW tomorrow afternoon or wednesday morning
<nixternal> if wednesday, then I could just drive you to the airport as it would be on my way back home
<yuriy> hmm, i'd rather just meet up in town
<imbrandon> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> whoa
<imbrandon> BTW i think your browser / OS plugin is a bit off in your blog :)  i’m on Safari 3.1.1 build 525.18 , not Safari 525.18
<imbrandon> :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Hobbsee> heya
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I was hoping someone would be able to tell me if XCB support had been removed from Kubuntu in the RC?
 * Hobbsee ponders any reasons to stay involved with kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are you OK to take over the kubuntu members kde4 ppa?
 * Hobbsee advises people to look at the Kubuntu Devel ML
 * Jucato looks... reads teary eyed... and sheds a (only one) tear
 * Jucato has to step down too... form the chair...
<Jucato> bbl :P
<Hobbsee> awww
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sorry, didnt look where i was
<Hobbsee> jussi01: NP
<jussi01> so when do we get a new council member? and who can be one?
<Hobbsee> at next meeting, i'd guess
<Hobbsee> jussi01: kubuntu-users...you're looking at it, i presume?
<davmor2> Riddell: Upgrade from dapper works by doing it in the same manner as though it were server
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> jussi01: cool
<davmor2> Riddell: only flaw I've found is that Kcheckgmail's password is corrupted which I believe was held in kwallet so that's not so good.
<Czessi> ryanakca: ping
<ryanakca> Czessi: pong
<Czessi> ryanakca: hi, i will inform you, that we create a completly new theme for kubuntu-de.org. to many java script an to many graphical errors
<ryanakca> okies :)
<Czessi> ryanakca: i send you a copy when its done
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<Serega> hi there
<jpatrick> hey Serega
<Serega> sorry, folks. looks like I'm unable to enhance gdebi-kde in time :(
<Riddell> Serega: thanks for trying, it can always go in -updates if it gets sorted
<Serega> Riddell: really sorry, I believe I WILL make this. Btw, how is the situation with gdebi under KDE4? maybe it is time to move to PyQt4 at all?
<Riddell> Serega: it'll need a port to qt4 for intrepid
 * Serega is willing to do this
<Riddell> great
<Serega> ah... one another thing: I have spent LOTS of time to insert a sound file to OOo impress. Solution: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugin-base. I understand we cannot add such a solid picece of GNOME-based distro to install CD, but this issue is highly disappointing even for experienced users. Maybe we should have... erm... separate builds of OOo for kubuntu?
<Riddell> or use koffice
<Riddell> we'll probably also look at using gstreamer phonon for intrepid, although I suspect xine will still be better
<Serega> koffice is great but is not so cross-platform as OOo yet
<Riddell> I expect it will be by the time koffice 2 comes out
<Riddell> Serega: file a bug on openoffice.org-impress anyway, that's a missing dependency
<Serega> Riddell: ok, thanks for advice
<neversfelde|mobi> with a great new logo :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts on updating Krusader before we release.  It builds, runs, and at least one crash bug I can't reproduce.
<Riddell> well, it goes against all the rules
<Riddell> but for an important package like krusader maybe we can bend them
<ScottK> fabo suggested it and he's maintaining it in Debian and invovled upstream.
<ScottK> It's Universe, so I can get it in with a 2nd ack, but wanted to check with you first.
<fabo> :D
<fabo> sorry to be late on the request
<davmor2> hello again everyone
<Serega> davmor2: hey
<davmor2> hello
<mhb> hmm, no ubuntu in this SoC?
<Riddell> nope
<mhb> how come I havent heard about that? Shame on you intertubes.
<mhb> Riddell: do you know anything about it?
<mhb> Riddell: I mean, Fedora and openSUSE are there, not sure why though.
<ScottK> Debian too.
<Riddell> I've no idea why Ubuntu wasn't chosen
<mhb> oh well
<davmor2> guys what is the compression tool in Kubuntu called please?
<aos101> Ark I think.
<davmor2> thanks
 * Artemis_Fowl fixed bug #196756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196756 in kgrubeditor "kgrubeditor doesn't recognize AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST entries" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196756
 * Artemis_Fowl will release soon version 0.7...
<genii> Hello, a question about fstab which someone may know. A user had an UUID entry but no mountpoint specified, deduced it was his /  fs. If a mountpoint is not specified in fstab, will the system assume it's the /  ?
<smarter> genii: I don't think mountpoint are optional
<smarter> If I remove the mountpoint of my cd drive I get: "mount: mount point udf,iso9660 does not exist"
<genii> smarter: I didn't think so either. But here's a pastebin of his fstab, as you can see, no / specified http://pastebin.com/d6251166b
<smarter> and it works?
<genii> Yup
<genii> Although I had him add it
<smarter> very strange
<genii> If this is default behaviour, someone adds an entry above that one without a mountpoint specified, the system will think it's the / which could be problemmatic
 * stdin adds another 4 to 5-a-day
<stdin> although the one should be at least worth 5 on it's own
<stdin> bug 220655, bug 220659, bug 220661 and bug 220664
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220655 in kdewebdev-kde4 "Many KDE 4 packages reference KDE 3 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220655
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220659 in kdeartwork-kde4 "kscreensaver-kde4 recommends kwin and kscreensaver-xsavers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220659
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220661 in kdebase-runtime "kde-icons-oxygen suggests kdebase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220661
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220664 in kdesdk-kde4 "kdesdk-scripts-kde4 suggests kdelibs4-doc and qt3-doc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220664
<jussio1> bot flood :P
<JontheEchidna> Heh, looks like stdin has it all under control
<genii> JontheEchidna: He's a hard worker
<stdin> heh, I just got 26 emails from myself :p
<seezer> genii, smarter: i guess that works via grub/initrd since they know the "/" partition already. at the time / is beeing mounted, the fstab isn't readable yet.
<seezer> but that's just a guess
<smarter> probably, but I thought that it will drop you to a busybox prompt
<genii> I wonder who would know for sure if it's by design or not
<seezer> smarter: only if the root= partition in menu.lst isn't available
<seezer> genii: did / get mounted it's correct mountoptions from fstab or just 'defaults'?
<genii> seezer: When I had him do: mount  it showed the fstab options for the /
<genii> So I suspect it's by design
<genii> (but not sure)
<stdin> "mount" reads /etc/mtab which is handled by mount anyway
<stdin> or /proc/mounts which the kernel handels
<Riddell> ScottK: what happened with krusader?
<talavis> is the source for adept manager available somewhere?
<smarter> talavis: apt-get source adept
<mornfall> (shameless plug: there's a new version-in-progress at: darcs get http://web.mornfall.net/stuff/adept-3/)
<talavis> mornfall and smarter: thanks
<Riddell> Kubuntu CDs up for testing!
<talavis> I just finished burning of my RC cd >.<
<Riddell> rsync the current one
<talavis> meaning?
<Riddell> rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso localfile.iso
<Riddell> where localfile is the one you already have
<Riddell> then burn that
<talavis> underway, thanks
<TimS> Whats the shortcut to get the window settings dialogue up, I fullscreened a program and aren't sure how to un full screen it
<TimS> Oops wrong tab.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm back.  I haven't got to it yet.
<talavis> riddel: oops... I just realised a misstake on my side, my cd was alternate... guess i have to wait the final two days after all (the cd i burned crashes when choosing installation)
<Riddell> tfdd
<nixternal> yuriy: I will try calling you in a bit as this board meeting just will not end
<ScottK> Riddell: Just ask slangasek to sync krusader.
<ScottK> fabo: krusader sync requested.
<nixternal> ScottK and Riddell: what needs to be worked on for tonight? if I meet up with yuriy instead of going to class, I shouldn't be out to late and will be able to work on some stuff tonight, and then some stuff for the rest of the week
<ScottK> Release notes/announcements?
<nixternal> ya, gotta start the website stuff, already on my list of things started
<nixternal> I know somebody asked me to do something the other day while I was afk, but I can't remember
<nixternal> may not even have been Kubuntu related
<nixternal> hrmm, downtown at the field museum, that will be a tough one to get to at this time..no parking at the train station
 * apachelogger should become ill less often
<nixternal> tell me about it
<apachelogger> nixternal: I blame all the work
<apachelogger> btw, do we have a party plan for hardy yet?
 * apachelogger needs to get Nightrose to do a radio show
<Riddell> yeah, radio show
<apachelogger> with: The Dubliners - Whiskey In The Jar
 * apachelogger is singing
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> I sang a little to much this weekend, of which I will never live down
<nixternal> thankfully, unlike JR's singing, it will not make YouTube
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: that menubar makes me shudder over and over again, awful use of space IMO
<apachelogger> nixternal: lol
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Czessi: do you know a karoke bar in Berlin?
<nixternal> dude, Jono, Mako, Mika, Milosz, and I got rickrolled in a pub of all places..the sad thing, Mako sings it perfectly :)
<Czessi> apachelogger: no, but i can ask for that
 * Czessi is not born to sing ;)
<nixternal> me either, so don't feel bad
<apachelogger> Czessi: would be cool, with all tha kubus and ks and roks
<apachelogger> hehe
<Czessi> apachelogger: oh, then beer is not enough  :-)
<Czessi> for me
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I still think a KDE beer trunk would be a good idea
<Czessi> hm, you mean i should plan a kubuntu and kde party and search a location where you can sing karoke?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you have time to help us with sponsoring last minute uploads in #ubuntu-motu.
<apachelogger> Czessi: would be awesome IMO
<apachelogger> Riddell: you think Mark would sponsor that? ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: sorry, gotta go to bed soon
<ScottK> K
<Czessi> apachelogger: ok, write it to my linuxtag list
<Czessi> apachelogger: know you, where kde has the domicil?
<apachelogger> Czessi: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Linuxtag2008
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: huh?
<Czessi> apachelogger: i know this page but there is no information if they has a holiday flat, because i will search a location between our flat and there flat
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: at the top there is a menubar which wastes space since there is only one category with 3 items, and at the bottom there is a status bar which wastes space since there is no status information
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: It's not used yet, so what?
<apachelogger> Czessi: well, you could ask either Joerg or @kde-events
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: well, what do you want to add to the menubar?
<Czessi> apachelogger: ok, i ask at @kde-events
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: I'm not done with the app so chill.
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Give me some time i have more important things to do, i already told you that.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: I just note that the menubar is pointless
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Right now it is.
<apachelogger> I don't see it become any better really, it's not like that app is gonna become a desktop system ;-)
<xRaich[o]2x> The statusbar is used in the newest revision and will be used even more.
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: neversfelde said something about writing a doc so a i guess there will be help and i want to add some more launchpad stuff.
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: well, just keep in mind, every item you add requires ram and time at startup
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta go to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure that you won't need a supercomputer to manage 2 more menus. ,)
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: unix, one app per task :P
<xRaich[o]2x> It is "one task"
<apachelogger> a launchpad center would be a seperate app ;-)
<xRaich[o]2x> It's not a launchpad center -_-
<apachelogger> [23:40:37] <xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: neversfelde said something about writing a doc so a i guess there will be help and i want to add some more launchpad stuff.
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger fades
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Don't interpret stuff into everything i say ;)
<nosrednaekim> chillax guys :)
 * xRaich[o]2x had a hard day, and apachelogger obviously had too much coffee ^^
<Riddell> blueyed: heck of a changelog on dbconfig-common
<blueyed> Riddell: yes, it was shorter in the beginning (only the security/umask issue)
<Riddell> blueyed: so why is it now longer?
<blueyed> Riddell: new version in unstable.. it was a sync initially, but there was a regression with "purge", so I've picked the fix for that from svn. However, as long as there are no other regressions, it's nice to have all those fixes mentioned there.
<Riddell> ok, accepted
<blueyed> Thanks.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Test Final Candidates http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-23
<dirka> Hey, anybody around?
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> new DVDs and live CDs up for testing
 * Riddell sleeps
<jjesse> yay new cds :)
<yuriy> evening
<yuriy> hmm could somebody politely respond to bug 219412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219412 in kubuntu-default-settings "start/windows key does nothing" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219412
<yuriy> based on his comments in bug 219413 i kind of just want to tell him to go use pclinuxos or similar
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219413 in kdebase-workspace "double clicking upper left of windows doesn't close them" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219413
 * Hobbsee waves
<Jucato> politely != striking with long pointy stick of doom :P
 * Jucato waves back
<Hobbsee> hehe
<yuriy> hmm SSH X forwarding works a whole lot less nicely cross country
<Hobbsee> yuriy: indeed.
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: youre there!
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: hate to see you go sarah
<Hobbsee> i am, yes
<Hobbsee> but then again, i'm not running the distro, hadn haven't been for a release, so...
<coreymon77> but, thanks for all your contributions
<Hobbsee> it gives someone else a shot
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> but, its sad to see one of us leave
<coreymon77> you know?
<coreymon77> make sure you stick around here on the channel
<nixternal> Hobbsee isn't going anywhere! That long pointy stick is here forever!
<coreymon77> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<coreymon77> as long as you dont completely leave us
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<nixternal> Hobbsee: have you checked out Tasque for Gnome yet? Zonker from Novell showed it off to us as this weekends con...totally awesome!
<Hobbsee> nope?
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<nixternal> I even slipped up and told jcastro that I liked it...man, I even hung out with the Gnome-Do devs...uh oh, something isn't feeling right
<nixternal> it is a task manager that totally kicks arse
<nixternal> at least I had wolfger with me to keep me safe
<nixternal> whom I must admit ran one hell of a Bug Jam at Penguicon...our Ubuntu talks attracted more people than any other I saw, except for the Masquerade, which now I wish we wouldn't have missed
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> gnome do is great.
<Hobbsee> oooh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not in teh repos?
<nixternal> not yet...noticed that earlier when I installed Ubuntu on my desktop :)
<nixternal> had to build out the tarball...even setup a Remember The Milk account to use it
<Hobbsee> ahh
<nixternal> is wolfger a member yet? I can't remember and I am to lazy to go to LP and look
<Hobbsee> unsure
<coreymon77> well, im off to bed now
<coreymon77> goodnight all
<Tm_M> good morning
<Hobbsee> heya Tm_M
<Tm_M> i'm in local health center
<Tm_M> bit nervous
<Tm_M> might see the baby in ultrasound scan <3
<Hobbsee> ooo
<Tm_M> gotta go
<Tm_M> yay, baby is well, alive, and living in
<Tm_M> now I can go and arrange release party with big smile
<Nightrose> Tm_M: \o/
<apachelogger> <3 sleep
 * apachelogger gives Tm_M a cookie
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are ye going to do a radio show for the kubuntu hardy party?
<apachelogger> or maybe Mez can?
<Tm_M> yay
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seems unlikely I'd say
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why?
<apachelogger> you haz all nu internetz, so?
<Nightrose> other stuff(TM) that needs doing
<Nightrose> haha yea I do
 * Nightrose is happy that her SoC student finally showed up
<Nightrose> shy guy it seems
<apachelogger> you have a soc student? Oo
<apachelogger> pfft, everyone got a slave, just not me
<Nightrose> haha I might get you one :P
<Nightrose> there might be another one who needs a mentor
<Nightrose> so far we have got 2 who wnat to do their prjects besides being rejected
<Nightrose> and a third one needs to ping me
<Nightrose> so if you are game I can probably give you the third one ;-)
<apachelogger> thinking about it, I'd rather spend my time torturing ubuntu contributors :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> then I need to find someone else...
 * Nightrose starts looking
 * apachelogger points at ....
<apachelogger> emonkey
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: instead of a 'thank you, good luck' mail .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8g_gj4VRUA
 * apachelogger uses his nifty cookie distribution system to get everyone a cookie and a cup of tea
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does insanity actually have a present stock?
<apachelogger> I can't remember
 * apachelogger sips the tea
<Nightrose> present stock? don't think so
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do I get a soc student, whom I can abuse to rewrite the rbotbar?
<Nightrose> nope!
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> pfft
<Nightrose> and besides: I already got a mentor now
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> pfft^2
<Nightrose> hehe
 * apachelogger goes crying
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Tm_M> hi kids
 * Nightrose waves
<apachelogger> ô mon dieu!
<apachelogger> for bug #220655 we need a super special squad for uploading
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220655 in kdewebdev-kde4 "Many KDE 4 packages reference KDE 3 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220655
<apachelogger> stdin: if you feel like it, chaning the status and importance for all packages whould be nice ;-)
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, you shouldn't upload 2 identical debdiffs, that is gonna end in confusion
<apachelogger> for me :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: automagic 2-row taskbar doesn't seem to work anymore for me - did your patch get removed for some reason?
<apachelogger> nowadays everthing is possible
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> workspace is still at ubuntu2
<Nightrose> hmm k
<apachelogger> and I revued the patch for ubuntu2, so I doubt it got removed ;-)
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> definitely doesn't work here
<Nightrose> maybe because I have the taskbar set to small
 * Nightrose tests
<Nightrose> yea that's it
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, it appears more than likely that bug #149936 is also caused by luks :|
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149936 in amarok "Amarok fails to start when SQLite database is "corrupted"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149936
<dany_21a> hello... quick  question: "apt-get -b source ksnapshot-kde4" fails with  "CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!" - but "which qmake" says "/usr/bin/qmake"...so why is it not found by the dpkg-build system?  (at Hardy)
<Riddell> is it the wrong qmake?  qt3?
<dany_21a> ahh - you are rigth... "qmake --version Qmake version: 1.07a (Qt 3.3.8b)"
<dany_21a> than the build-deps (for ksnapshot-kde4) are not fully set... which qmake do i need?
<hads> qt4 at a guess.
<jussi01> qmake-qt4 is the executable iirc
<hads> update-alternatives --config qmake
<dany_21a> ah... youre right, hmnm... but how to i tell this "apt-get -b" to use this
<dany_21a> oh... okay, will try
<dany_21a> hads: Thank you - it works now! - just found a new error, but thats an other problem
<apachelogger> Riddell: for intrepid we use ~/.kde for KDE 4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I think so
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we need a metabug for migration issues
<Riddell> can do
<apachelogger> bug #209053 is a perfect example of how wrong things can go
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209053 in kdebase-workspace "GUI is rendered huge" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209053
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug #220940
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220940 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "KDE 4 Migration Issues" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220940
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I mark the original bug report as duplicate?
<Serega> when will be the kubuntu release?
<Riddell> when all the tests have been done
<davmor2> Serega: So that's why we are testing the living daylights out of everything ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: Restricted manager message is still 2/3's of the way up the screen :(
<davmor2> on kde4
<Serega> I think I missed importrant thing in codec installation: to update package lists before :)
<Riddell> package lists?
<Serega> Riddell: 'apt-get update' .I plan to upload this today's evening.
<Serega> Riddell: I relized that on fresh installation no repo packages available in apt-cache
<Serega> so installation of libxine1-ffmpeg will fail
<Riddell> oh right
<Serega> Riddell: please wait for this before release
<Riddell> that's not always the case, only if you don't have an internet connection during install, but is an issue indeed
<Riddell> Serega: sorry too late, it'll have to go in -updates
<Serega> awww... :(
<Serega> sorry
<Serega> but not chance to install libxine1-ffmpeg w/o internet connection anyway. I hope users will update as a first.
<ys76> Hello World! The guys behind Seminarix want to build another version of there LiveCD now Kubuntu-based. emile (Aka W.D. Zimmermann) is looking  for contacts....
<Riddell> ys76: great
<ys76> Riddell: I got just informed by a third party....
<Riddell> kwwii: doing any CD testing today?
<mhb> hi folks
<jussi01> hrm, openoffice crashes upon attempting to print after I just did an upgrade :/
<mhb> ooh, cd testing, too bad I'm stuck at the uni until really late :o(
<Riddell> mhb: uni.  lots of bandwidth.  dvd testing!
<mhb> ah yes, unfortunately I've got neither my laptop nor any blank DVDs :o
<mhb> :o(
<mhb> I'll fetch in the evening, if that may be helpful
<Riddell> would indeed
<mhb> okay
<jussi01> Riddell: are we releasing tomorrow? or later?
<Riddell> jussi01: yes, tomorrow
<Riddell> dunno what time tomorrow
<jussi01> great :)
<jussi01> any ideas on what might make open office crash though standard test page prints fine :/
<ScottK> jussi01: Which ooo application was it?
<jussi01> writer
<ScottK> Prints fine here.
<jussi01> curious.... its a network printer if that makes any differece :/
<ScottK> Mine too.  HP 3380 on a jet direct box.
<jussi01> this is a 3055
<jussi01> (hp)
<mhb> Hobbsee: too bad to hear you're leaving
<mhb> are we planning to appoint a new member soonish or are we going to wait for the next expiry, which is at 2008-07-29 ?
<Riddell> mhb: council renewal is due in May, we'll probably discuss it at UDS and appint new people at the next irc meeting after
<Artemis__Fowl> Riddell: from KGRUBEditor's changelog: "*ADDED: Automagic Kernel List support(found in Debian[-derived] distros)"
<mhb> sure
<Artemis__Fowl> Riddell: these comments don't get deleted from now on
<Riddell> Artemis__Fowl: ooh, lovely
<Artemis__Fowl> Riddell: (K/X)Ubuntu are fully compliant'
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: ah, so that's why you asked me about grubconfig
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: y
 * Artemis__Fowl will release in a couple of hours
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: well, it has a terrible name (I personally would like to see a GTK version of it, too - so we can share love (the editing code) with our very active Ubuntu friends)
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: just kidding about the name
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: maybe (I say maybe) I will rewrite the core of the app in std C++ not QT
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: so that they are able to create their own GTK-based app
<Artemis__Fowl> in the last version I have done many new feature additions
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: that would be rad
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: I can help if you want
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: help is always welcome :-) we'll see
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: I presume I will be doing some intensive hacking during the UDS
<Artemis__Fowl> and here is a screenshot illustrating Automagic Kernels (in yellowish color): http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/thumbs/small/1245198_1lgk2/KGRUBEditor26.png
<Artemis__Fowl> oups
<Artemis__Fowl> thumbnail
<Artemis__Fowl> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1245198_1lgk2/KGRUBEditor26.png
<Hobbsee> mhb: you, or someone like you, can have a shot at it.  *shrug*
<mhb> someone like me I hope, because I'm very busy with school lately
<mhb> the less I have to do, the better
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: nice
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: if you are to write the GTK frontend then you have much to do. the core is only a small piece of the app...
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: I'm not a UI specialist, but I'd want the default behaviour of KGrubeditor to not show popups at startup
<mhb> it's not nice for apps to start bothering users at first run, after all, like the popups say, if you're not a specialist you do not want to move the Automagic options
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: hmm. this is temporary.
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: right, I'm just suggesting
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: so you host it at SF at SVN, right?
<mhb> Artemis__Fowl: I'll fetch the code
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: in this last release I have added many new features and the code needs cleanup
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: or you'll probably find undocumented functions
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: anyway
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: SF page: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kgrubeditor
<mhb> thanks
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: I use SF only for SVN. official web page is on kde-apps.org
<mhb> okies
<Artemis__Fowl> mhb: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGRUBEditor?content=75442
 * Artemis__Fowl has to leave. bbz
<mhb> right, me too
<mhb> see you around
<kwwii> Riddell: once I get some more blank DVDs from the store and the download finishes, yes
<Riddell> kwwii: not got rewritables?
<kwwii> Riddell: nope, never tried them actually
<smarter> http://kdemonkey.blogspot.com/2008/04/magic-trick.html << this has to be default for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Neat trick
<Serega> kool :)
<jussio1> very nice
<jpatrick> nixternal: re: openweek kde4 - I have no net connection at home so I doubt I'll make it...
<Riddell> davmor2: anything interesting happening at wolveslug tonight?
<davmor2> Riddell: Barbie from the perl mongers is giving a talk and probably JJ too
<davmor2> Normally very interesting.
<davmor2> http://www.wolveslug.org.uk for more info
<Riddell> now if only I had a paddle, I could canoe there
<davmor2> Riddell: attach the canoe to you bike you'll get the same sensation :D
<nixternal> hey, does anyone want to redo a Kubuntu talk for OpenWeek next week? I am holding a Kubuntu talk on Monday
<nixternal> there are 3 slots open for OpenWeek, so someone step up and ADVOCATE! ADVOCATE! ADVOCATE!
 * jpatrick has school :(
<nixternal> I am already doing Kubuntu, KDE 4, and Documentation
<nixternal> jpatrick: ya, that is groovy and understandable :)
<jpatrick> well, the second part yes, not at all sure about the first
<nixternal> anyone want to do a PyQt or a PyKDE talk? something? Kubuntu rocks, OpenWeek is a perfect time to let everyone know that! :)
<nixternal> if nobody steps up, I am switching to openSUSE, Zonker told me and jcastro there are jobs coming for it as well :p
<nixternal> muhehehehehe
<Nightrose> ohnoes we are loosing the visternal to suse!!oneeleven1111
<Nightrose> :P
<nixternal> feel the love!
<Tm_T> nixternal: when?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but then he has to switch away from blista
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuOpenWeek
<apachelogger> susa > blista
<nixternal> check out the TBD boxes, there are 3 left I think
<Nightrose> apachelogger: good point
<Tm_T> nixternal: I'm on train, so veery limited bandwidth
<nixternal> that's fine, we (actually jcastro has about 2 hours to get them filled)
<apachelogger> nixternal: I can do a talk about why apachelogger is the perfect man for world domination
<nixternal> not good for an IRC talk, better for a huge con talk where everyone can throw stuff at you then :p
<Tm_T> nixternal: ok, that's too soon for me, sowwy
 * apachelogger doesn't want to talk about that topic really
<nixternal> Open Slots:  Thu 1 May @ 16:00 UTC   ||    Sat 3 May @ 20:00 UTC    ||    Sat 3 May @ 21:00 UTC
<nixternal> apachelogger: what do you want to talk about?
<apachelogger> me, myself and I
<apachelogger> I have no idea what I could talk about
<apachelogger> Nightrose: suggestions?
<nixternal> Kubuntu! Kubuntu! Kubuntu!
<jpatrick> caKe
<Tm_T> shame I can't help
<Nightrose> apachelogger: upstream relations?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we have upstream relations? Oo
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> how kubuntu does kick-ass release parties on IRC
<apachelogger> which leads back to the me, myself and I topic
<jpatrick> -> #ubuntu-release-party
<apachelogger> jpatrick: nono
<apachelogger> we have tha ultimate NightrosePardäää(tm)
<jpatrick> \o/
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> np: GNELLO'S VOCAL MIX) - MOBY
<apachelogger> that tag looks broken really
<Tm_T> indeed
<talavis> any hints what to do if the installer for 8.04 (alternate) keeps on crashing immidiately after selecting install?
<apachelogger> nixternal: we could probably get someone from kubuntu-de.org to do a talk about something community/markting related
<apachelogger> talavis: did you ensure that the ISO and the CD are in proper shape?
<apachelogger> i.e. not broken
<talavis> i have checked md5 for both iso and burned cd
<jjesse> morning :)
<Tm_T> jjesse: noooooooooooo
 * Tm_T hides
<jjesse> :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<jjesse> some one is in a good modd
<Tm_T> I am
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> ...and party goes on <3
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<apachelogger> I think, I have a party wallpaper
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img063.jpg
<emonkey> Should it really be named Kubuntu LTS? (https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17)
<Riddell> goodness
<Riddell> emonkey: nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: just perfect, isn't it?
 * apachelogger needs to buy the beer
<emonkey> apachelogger, nice now go ahead and make the picture available for all major resolutions, and then put it on kde-look ... ;-)
<apachelogger> emonkey: not just yet :D
<stdin> apachelogger: i can change status (though for that bug it takes like 5 mins), but I can't change importance. and and the 2nd identical diff was a mistake, but LP doesn't let you remove one attachments ;)
<ScottK2> stdin: I think it does now.
<ScottK2> If you click on edit attachment one of the options is remove it.
<stdin> really?
 * ScottK2 thinks so.
<stdin> ooh, didn't notice :)
<stdin> yep, there's a big "Delete Attachment" button there :p
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> stdin: well, forget about the status, I wasn't too serious on that comment ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: it took long enough to add all the "also effects", assign to me and upload the diffs. I should probably learn to use that new email feature some say
<allee> Known or not: LifeCD: amarok does not recognize my  MP3 player.  Not in action selector dialog that pops up and not in amarok mediaplayer tab :(
<allee> MP3 player interface is USB mass storage device
<apachelogger> though question
<apachelogger> I think I will go with not known
 * apachelogger is wondering what to win in 'known or not' anyway
<allee> apachelogger: save me time searching launchpad ;)  I've not followed Cd testing at all
<apachelogger> that game doesn't sound funny at all
<apachelogger> allee: does the media device detected popup appear?
<allee> apachelogger: yes, and it lists digikam twice (in at least german setup)
<jjesse> anyone else getting time outs in launchpad?
<apachelogger> allee: so what is the problem really?
<allee> apachelogger: popup does not offer to start amarok, and when amarok is started by hand, the media-player gives no way to acces the MP3 player (optinal amarok test inhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop)
<allee> of Live CD session testing
<apachelogger> ohaha
<apachelogger> the KDE popup shouldn't offer amarok really
<apachelogger> since the player is only a usb mass storage
<allee> apachelogger: so what?  It's an MP3 player :(
<allee> s/:(/:D/
<apachelogger> allee: does it support a media transfer protocol?
<allee> apachelogger: kern log shows only USB mass storage
<apachelogger> so how should KDE know it is anything other than a usb mass storage? -.-
<allee> apachelogger: well, in digikam we just let the user decide (aka offer a digikam download icon in device pop up) for all USB mass storage
<stdin> jjesse: on bug pages, yeah
<apachelogger> allee: digikam != KDE
<apachelogger> in amarok we do exactly the same
<apachelogger> the reason is that when you start digikam you probably are going to plug in a camera, if you start amarok you are probably going to plug in a media device
<apachelogger> if you start KDE you are probably going to plug in anything
<allee> apachelogger: I'm confused.  amarok Media-Player tab  show 'Kein Geraet verfuegbar' (no device found).  So amarok 'ignores' the USB storage MP3 player
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> das ist ein problem!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we forgot about the multi-lingual stuff again
<apachelogger> allee: was gibt `dcop kded mediamanager fullList` aus?
<allee> kommt sofort
<alleeHardy> apachelogger: http://paste.debian.net/1416/
<apachelogger> alleeHardy: listet amarok das device nachdem es mit KDE gemounted wurde?
<alleeHardy> apachelogger: uhm MP3 player FS is f*cked up.  I've tried with a 'real USB disk stick' with lots of mp3 on it.  Still: 'no device found' in amarok. ditto after restarting amarok.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> alleeHardy: when the device is mounted?
<alleeHardy> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> this is certainly not good
<apachelogger> alleeHardy: please try whether this still appears after an installation
<mhb> evening lads
<alleeHardy> apachelogger: ah, amarok installs no ServiceType for unmounted media.  So no entry in device popup dialog. http://paste.debian.net/1419/
<alleeHardy> mhb: hi mister kubuntu-testing ;)
<alleeHardy> mhmm, khelpcenter (click on About Kubuntu) has on the left hand side 2 entries for seach document (only kcm module entries are lised once)
<alleeHardy> ^^ in german liveCD
 * Artemis_Fowl is too tired to upload KGRUBEditor v0.7 and blog about it...Too many changes to talk about...
<mhb> several people testing Kubuntu complaining about usplash not showing
<mhb> and i must admit my install also won't show usplash at all, switches to console immediately
<mhb> what about you folks?
<mhb> I guess it's less Kubuntu and more Ubuntu related
<ScottK2> Works for me.
<Arby_> am I right in thinking that kubuntu-kde4 comes without an IRC client installed?
<Arby_> just doing some testing and realised this
<nosrednaekim> it has kopete :)
<nosrednaekim> (I think)
<allee> mhb: slash is fine with livecd.  /me install currently to partiotion
<Arby_> it does have kopete
<Arby_> I didn't know kopete did IRC
<Arby_> I've never used it
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. it does
<jjesse> the last i heard kopete didn't have irc was that fixed?
<nosrednaekim> of course, Konversation is better
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: oh... I didn't know that.... let me check
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: i ran into that problem documenting kde4 for the oficiial ubuntu book
<jjesse> i was told it was a bug w/ kopete and kde 4 port of it
<nosrednaekim> woah... you're right, its not there in the kde4 port
<jjesse> in the book, i tell the end user to install konverstation to access irc for help and support
<Arby_> any idea why konversation wasn't included if there isn't a kde4 alternative?
<jjesse> i hope that's correct
<jjesse> because konverstation doesn't have a kde 4 port?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: seems to be correct
<stdin> nosrednaekim: kopete(KDE4) does not do IRC
<allee> mhb: booting and rebooting a freshly installed hardy and usplash was always there.  Kompared to hardy before, the usplash seem to use now native resulution.  not 800x600 (or whatever) scaled to full screen
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, can you check the testsite?
 * nosrednaekim asks ryanakca for the secret link
<mhb> allee: splendid
<allee> mhb: :) but on the other hand knetworkmanger seem to be broken :(
<allee> icon in systray was spinning all the time. ifconfig and route show working setup.  wget works, but konquror didn't because it rely on knm's opinion.
<allee> mhm, after rebooting once more knetworkmanager seem to work again.  Puh...
<allee> apachelogger: eh, amarok again: moving with mouse of an index.html file, I get always an error dialog complainng about invalid menu entry: http://paste.debian.net/1424/
<allee> ^^ index.html in dol3phin
<apachelogger> allee: d3lphin issue, not amarok related
<jeroen-> call me crazy :-) , but how do I start vmware-player in Hardy (to test the iso; s)?
<nosrednaekim> type in vm and hit tab in the terminal
<jeroen-> vmmouse_detect  vmstat
<jeroen-> doesnt sound like vmware
<nosrednaekim> odd
<allee> apachelogger: Ah, right, despite it's name the desktop file is from pkg dol3pin. The desktop file has no Exec= line.  Therefore the error :(
<apachelogger> I don't know why this desktop file is used in d3lphin anyway
<apachelogger> it's only useful for webbrowsers
<ryanakca> Riddell: also, did you want the Release Notes ported to kubuntu.org, or did you want them to be left on the wiki?
<emu> nixternal: Am I right, that there will be no significant difference between the Release Notes of the RC and the main Release?
<ScottK2> I really hope not.
<apachelogger> ScottK2: I think emu meant the content rather than the topics :)
 * apachelogger is wondering whether we need a lot of cookies for the NightrosePartä(tm)
<apachelogger> why is it called NightrosePartä(tm) anyway?
<nixternal> emu: actually yes there will be a significant difference because we won't do our notes on the wiki and will do a more informative version of the applications for the website instead
<Nightrose> apachelogger: because you called it that way
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> strange drugs apparently
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we should consider a different name that one is too long
<Nightrose> ;-)
<emu> nixternal: could you mail the new release notes on kubuntu-devel so I can translate them?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what's german for hardy?
<emu> apachelogger: robust
<nosrednaekim> bventremuger!
<Nightrose> uhmmmm good question actually
<Nightrose> ah yea
<Nightrose> robust
<nixternal> emu: they stay hidden until release and JR approves them...after I work them up, he usually tweaks them a bit
<emu> apachelogger: thats like we translated it
<apachelogger> emu: klingt schwul, gefällt mir :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: RobustParty
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> stress the multilanguage promise of -devel
<emu> nixternal: mhhmm that makes things complicated. Are there an other way to get the stuff?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: HardyPartä sounds too boring IMO
<Nightrose> jep
<emu> apachelogger: Just PartyHard!
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> emu: you aren't a lot into partyin, are you?
<emu> apachelogger: no not atm
<apachelogger> partyhard is totally 90's
<apachelogger> that's like good looking party promotional artwork
<apachelogger> Nightrose: HardyFeierei?
<Nightrose> ohnoes
<Nightrose> that sounds like....
<apachelogger> yes it does :P
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> we need a different approach
<apachelogger> a german adjective with an english noun
<apachelogger> both starting with H
<Artemis_Fowl> http://artfowl.blogspot.com/2008/04/kgrubeditor-version-07.html
<Artemis_Fowl> all that's left is uploading...
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: shiny release
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: 2 months...
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: Automagic is the highlight feature for you ;-)
<apachelogger> well, it just makes it more reasonable for the average user I guess ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> yep
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: now you just need to wrap a kcm around it and we have a kick-ass grub editor tool for systemsettings-kde4
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: that's hell easy with all the modifications I did in this last release
<apachelogger> cool
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: I could do it in 5 mins
<Artemis_Fowl> but
 * Artemis_Fowl is a lazy dog
 * apachelogger declares: "I still love kgrubeditor"
 * apachelogger gives Artemis_Fowl a cookie
<apachelogger> you got 6 months
<Artemis_Fowl> iKnow ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any suggestions for an adj with H?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> too busy with other stuff (TM)
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> uh, I have a party name
<apachelogger> WHUF
<apachelogger> wuschig, hell und freundlich
<apachelogger> emu: opinion?
<emu> apachelogger: Sounds like a dogs party
<apachelogger> dogs are cool -.-
<apachelogger> emonkey: H**** Hummel Party
<apachelogger> just what H***** to use
<emonkey> Halligalli
<Artemis_Fowl> lol
<apachelogger> emonkey: uh, I think I like
<apachelogger> Halligalli Hummel Party
<emonkey> ll
<apachelogger> nixternal: how does that sound in us-en?
 * Artemis_Fowl uploading the source package
<apachelogger> emonkey: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img065.jpg
<emonkey> nice lol
<apachelogger> emonkey: do you think we should fill up the cookie stock?
<emonkey> yea would be gret
<emonkey> greaat
<apachelogger> that looks flemish to me
<Artemis_Fowl> ok. I'm finished. only SF is left but I've no mood for FTP uploasd
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: will you package this version?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: as soon as I have, time which is in ... july I think
<apachelogger> after the hardy release I will focus on my finals 100%
<Artemis_Fowl> okiez
 * Artemis_Fowl heads for bed...
<r0uzic> Hi all
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> anyone using kde trunk
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: yes
<apachelogger> hey r0uzic
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, is it messed up for u or no?
<apachelogger> yes, plasma is
<apachelogger> but that is normal plasma b0rkage these days :P
<CheGuevara> all icons are small and taskbar is all weird?
<r0uzic> I wanted to report a failure unimportant Hardy Heron on a Macbook
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: yes
<TheInfinity> r0uzic: theres not only one minor bug on macbook (pro)
<CheGuevara> meh
<CheGuevara> thx apachelogger
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: well, it's due to latest changes from the plasma sprint
<r0uzic> TheInfinity: the bug is that the output of sound appears a red light
<CheGuevara> yeah thats what i thought as well
<TheInfinity> you mean out of the headphone cnnector?
<r0uzic> TheInfinity: yes
<TheInfinity> thats normal
<apachelogger> Riddell: party preperation is finished, we just need some regular promotion via blogs and twitters tomorrow ... oh, and someone to do a radio show
<TheInfinity> macbooks have optical out IN headphone connection
 * apachelogger thinks emonkey would be perfect as radio moderator :P
<r0uzic> TheInfinity: I never happened, nor dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy
<TheInfinity> thats your optical 7.1 sound out you can see shining red ;)
<TheInfinity> i think optical out support is quite new
<emonkey> apachelogger, ahm wat? I? really? which radio? And why is a banane yellow?
<CheGuevara> shouldn't 4.1 alpha 1 be tagged by now
<r0uzic> TheInfinity: and to turn off the red light?
<TheInfinity> should have soemthing to do with options you load with sound drivers
<TheInfinity> dont know exacly
<r0uzic> oks, very thanks TheInfinity :)
<apachelogger> emonkey: radio amarok
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> banana yellow
<apachelogger> emonkey: my guess is because of the colourant in the ehh
<apachelogger> skin
<apachelogger> whatever the right word is
<emonkey> apachelogger, I've never done this bevore and I'm a bit afraid of doing it whitout any time to test it.
<apachelogger> my guess it is green before, because of the chlorophyl stuff
<apachelogger> that gets removed when the fruit is aging
<apachelogger> which leafs the yellow colourant behind
<apachelogger> emonkey: you have until tomorrow evening :P
<emonkey> apachelogger, I've to learn linear algebra until friday, i've got an very important exam then
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> I don't wanna do the radio show again
 * apachelogger needs to get the project rolling so he has a pool of good djs he can abuse for kubuntu release parties ;-)
<emonkey> maybe I've got the exam tomorrow, would be bad luck, but in this case I can do it
<r0uzic> TheInfinity: it's off, in alsamixer command :D
<TheInfinity> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-24
<Riddell> ryanakca: poke poke
<ScottK> I finally got a chance to try and hook my Dell D430 with Kubuntu Hardy on it up to an external projector today.  It was a complete bust.  No great suprise, but now I know.
<nosrednaekim> worked perfectly for me with an external monitor
<nosrednaekim> course, I booted up with it plugged in
<ScottK> Riddell: Should we do something in release notes about xinerama being unsupported by my modern video drivers and so multi-monitor is often going to be problematic.
<ScottK> I didn't do that.
<ScottK> I had about 2 minutes to test, so no chance for it.
<Riddell> ScottK: can do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseNotes
<ScottK2> Riddell: The first draft of my release note on X is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64162/ - where on the page should I put it?
<ScottK2> Other issues?
<nixternal> ScottK2: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php  <- these are the type of release notes/announcements we do for a stable release...we don't target stuff like we did during the dev cycle in our release notes
<Jucato> don't you just hate our pastebin not word wrapping? :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: There was a release notes page too that had all the bad news.
<nixternal> that is new then
<nixternal> coolio
<Jucato> don't you mean coolo? :D
<nixternal> that means something dirty in my native tongue of Chicagoan
<Jucato> hahaha
<ScottK2> nixternal: We could use a little bit in there if there are any really exciting limitations on the KDE4 xrandr tool.  I
<ScottK2> I've never used it ...
<ScottK2> Back in about an hour....
<nixternal> xrandr in kde3 works like a charm for me
<nixternal> xrandr in kde4 doesn't do squat
<nixternal> that is the benefit of having Intel chipsets though
 * Jucato sighs... if only there were Intel AGPs..
<ScottK2> Using the command line tool?
<ScottK2> I thought KDE4 had some display setup thing that used xrandr
<ScottK2> Update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64169/
<nixternal> ScottK2: using the tray applet
<nixternal> ScottK2: it doesn't do a damn thing though in KDE 4...it just sits there and looks at you like you are stupid
<nixternal> which in my case its true
<ScottK2> Riddell: Added. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseNotes
 * ryanakca wishes there was a #kubuntu-release-party ... oh well
<ryanakca> nixternal: are those the ones to be ported to Drupal?
<jjesse> there is a #kubuntu-release-party
<jjesse> its full
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> it points to ubuntu-release part
<ryanakca> jjesse: #kubuntu-release-party -> #ubuntu-release-party :P
<jjesse> didn't release that
<ryanakca> yeah :D
<ryanakca> Oh well, we can start one for October / 8.10 :D
<jjesse> can't wiat for that
<jjesse> new ubuntu book should be coming out soon
 * ryanakca nods and hopelessly continues to hope that his local bookstore will one day stock it
<jjesse> its one of the most popular selling computer books these days
<nosrednaekim> my Borders has it
<jjesse> i can always find one or two copies in my local barnes and noble
<nixternal> ryanakca: no
 * jjesse walks the dog and beds see you all later
<ryanakca> Anybody know where I can find the Kubuntu (Konversation/IRC) HOWTO? I would hate to link to X-Chat...
<Jucato> the what?
<ScottK> Does it need one?
<ScottK> It seemed pretty obvious to me the first time I did it.
<ryanakca> ScottK: well, so did X-Chat... imho, it would be nice to replace the Ubuntu IRC Howto link by the Kubuntu IRC Howto link on the website, but oh well.
<ryanakca> It can always be added later
 * ScottK2 kicks nixternal
 * Jucato wonders if he can have seconds :)
<ScottK2> Go for it.
<Jucato> it's better served when he's actually here/noticing :D
<nixternal> no more kicking!
<nixternal> why would I get kicked anyways?
<ScottK2> nixternal: I'm recruiting on #ubuntu-motu.  Come help.
 * Jucato kicks nixternal
<Jucato> there!
<ScottK2> Why not in any case.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: recruiting?
<miyako> hello
<ScottK2> Sure.  Someone looking for a project they could contribute to.
<ScottK2> In fact, Hi miyako
<miyako> hey ScottK2
<ScottK2> It's pretty quiet here this time of day usually as a lot of the developers are in Europe.
<ScottK2> How's St. Louis? (I grew up in Kansas City)
<miyako> ScottK2: not bad; I actually just moved from KC a couple of years a go, I grew up in KC as well
<ScottK2> Where abouts?
<miyako> ScottK2: I grew up near 40 and Noland Road, technically in KC but right next to Independence
<ScottK2> I know where that it.  I grew up in Kansas, but when I was in High School I could see Missouri out our back window.
<ScottK2> My Dad still lives in Overland Park, so we get out that way from time to time.
<miyako> cool; yeah all my family is still in KC
<ScottK2> As I understand it, we've got a lot to do here for Intrepid Ibex.
<ScottK2> KDE4 is currently at 4.0.3.  Intrepid will release with 4.1 something, so we are planning on switching to 4.1 snapshots from svn very early in the development process.
<ScottK2> That'll make it clear where there are holes we need to write stuff to fill.
<ScottK2> We also need an upgrade strategy for KDE3 users to get them on KDE4 so we can start to shed KDE3 bits as rapidly as possible.
<ScottK2> So it stacks up to be a fun release.
<ScottK2> nixternal: Do you know much about what missing bits we'll need developed for Intrepid?
<ScottK2> miyako: nixternal is in Chicago, but we tolerate him anyway.
<miyako> well, I suppose if I'm going to work on kubuntu, I should install it haha
<ScottK2> For Hardy, the KDE3 and KDE4 systems are co-installable.
<ScottK2> So KDE4 should work in parallel with Gnome too.
<miyako> yeah, only have ubuntu on my laptop at the moment, going to install kubuntu under a vm on my desktop for development purposes
<miyako> is there an iso yet, or do I need to intall ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop?
<ScottK2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/rc/ is the RC.
<ScottK2> There isn't much difference between that and the final.
<miyako> okay
<ScottK2> So you can install that and then update.
<ScottK2> I need to get to bed.  I've had a very long day.
<miyako> g'nite ScottK2
<ScottK2> Have fun with it.
<nixternal> he is from imbrandon's neck of da woods
<nixternal> ScottK2: only thing I can think of for Intrepid off hand is:
<nixternal> Printer applet
<nixternal> KDE 3 -> KDE 4 migration utility
<nixternal> Adept (or other package manager)
<nixternal> PulseAudio I am assuming (which works well with KDE 4)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<gnomefreak> did we ever end up with amarok 2 in repos?
<stdin> there is amarok2 in the ppa (for gutsy and hardy) but not in the repos
<stdin> it's still that technical preview though, so not particularly useful
<gnomefreak> stdin: ok cool thank you
<gnomefreak> stdin: whos PPA its not in Kubuntu-members PPA
<stdin> kubuntu-members-kde4
<gnomefreak> ah didnt know it was another team thanks
<emilsedgh> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGRUBEditor?content=75442 i think it would be really cool if it goes in the kubuntu.at least in the live disc.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: Artemis_Fowl is already working with us on it ;)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i love you guys :D
<Jucato> or "with them" :)
 * Jucato has been lazy :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so i could expect it for hardy+1 ?
<Jucato> maaaaybe :)
<stdin> if it works
<smarter> !info kgrubeditor hardy
<ubotu> kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 175 kB, installed size 552 kB
<smarter> emilsedgh: ^ (:
<emilsedgh> smarter: being 'included' in the default installation, or at least being present in live disc is differrent with having package...
<emilsedgh> it would be nice if it becomes like QtParted....
<smarter> I thought you mean packaged when you said "goes in the kubuntu", sorry
<Riddell> nixternal: where is your website branch?
<davmor2> Riddell: attached to his website tree :)
<Riddell> anyone got a screenshot of a basic Kubuntu KDE 4  desktop?
<Nightrose> how basic? - I could make one but I have a few plasmoids and stuff
<Riddell> Nightrose: that's fine
<Nightrose> ok give me a sec
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/kde4.jpeg
<Nightrose> meh I should change that wallpaper
<Nightrose> one sec
<Nightrose> :P
<Riddell> hmm, no, it needs the default background
<Riddell> ta
<Nightrose> Riddell: reload please - is that the default one now?
<Nightrose> or another one?
<Riddell> that's lovely tha nks
<Riddell> thanks
<Nightrose> :) no prob
<stdin> you like your clocks eh? :p
<Nightrose> stdin: :P
<Nightrose> at least until I get a sutible replacement like in kde 3
 * Nightrose needs to keep track of way too many people's timezone
 * txwikinger wonders if he needs to twitter now as well
<Nightrose> txwikinger: yes! :P
 * apachelogger stumbles in
<ryanakca> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> hoy ryanakca
<txwikinger> Nightrose: There you go!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: time to switch http://aplg.kollide.net/hardypartywallpaper.svg
<Nightrose> txwikinger: ;-)
<apachelogger> np: The Slackers - I Shall Be Released
<ryanakca> lol :)
 * Nightrose is listening to Sealed with A Kiss by Bryan Hyland on Love Songs [Amarok]
<Nightrose> fits ;-)
<apachelogger> that causes even more hummeling
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please twitter the question?
<Nightrose> which question?
<apachelogger> _the question_
<Nightrose> is hardy released yet?
<Nightrose> txwikinger should twitter that :P
<txwikinger> Ubuntu is
<txwikinger> Kubuntu - no idea
<apachelogger> txwikinger: go twitter that, and find out why I don't watch you
<apachelogger> np: Infected Mushroom - Release Me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/pade
<apachelogger> we still need someone for the radio
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> besides, I think I made the relay network explode the last time I tweaked our settings
<txwikinger> apachelogger: what?
<Nightrose> I have to leave in 20 mins - class
<apachelogger> txwikinger: _the question_
<apachelogger> Nightrose: poor you
<Nightrose> yea :(
 * apachelogger gives Nightrose a cookie
<Nightrose> but at least it is one of the more interesting classes
 * txwikinger only knows _the answer_
<Nightrose> thx ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: twitter mal über die HHP
<apachelogger> und am besten das wallpaper verlinken :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: muy bien
<apachelogger> np: Seeed - Release
<davmor2> Riddell: how many people did you say we needed to beat?
<Riddell> 800 I said
<Riddell> which is what I was told
<apachelogger> davmor2: beat what and where?
<davmor2> 666 and rising
<davmor2> people on #u-r-p
<apachelogger> ic
<txwikinger> who is beating up whom?
<stdin> unless I kick more people, then I can make it go down :p
 * apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> is there a dj in u-r-p?
<txwikinger> Where is our release party?
<apachelogger> here
<apachelogger> with selected guests
 * Artemis_Fowl needs a drink then
 * apachelogger is wondering how to get insanity in
<apachelogger> oh and I should get some tabacco before the party starts
<Riddell> our party is a non smoking party
<davmor2> Riddell: half of them just left ;)
<Riddell> free booze!
<nosrednaekim> close to 700 people in the release party
<davmor2> Riddell: it's okay they're back faster than they left :)
<nosrednaekim> glad i'm all updated :)
<JontheEchidna> Me too
<txwikinger> Ah.. do we play the game... who can crash the server again?
<nosrednaekim> nope. thats a painful game
<txwikinger> well.. I get almost 300kb/s on my son's computer
<nosrednaekim> it hasn't been released yet
<nosrednaekim> and they are getting ready :)
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: I use update-manager .. that seems to work already
<nosrednaekim> oh really? well, don't tell anyone that :)
<txwikinger> ok.. I won't
<nosrednaekim> is that with the --devel-release switch?
 * txwikinger trolls over to twitter ;)
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: yes -d
<nosrednaekim> ah.... well that doesn't count then to the hordes in the release party.
<txwikinger> :D
<JontheEchidna> I dist-upgraded a while back
<Riddell> looks like it's out
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<nosrednaekim> uhhh yeah :)
<smarter> Kubuntu 8.04 will rock you!
 * Riddell parties
<jjesse> yay for parties :)
 * apachelogger is doing the audiocheck for tha HHP
<jjesse> oppps not found
<jjesse> on the link on the topic
<jjesse> Riddell: topic url is wrong for the release
<Tonio_> hi all !
<jjesse> should be http://kubuntu.org/announcements/8.04-release.php
<Tonio_> Riddell: congrats for the superb release :)
<Riddell> jjesse: works for me
<jjesse> hrm in topic it was cutting off the .php to the end of the url
<jjesse> is the kubuntu remix mirrored in the us as well?
<Tonio_> and congrats to everyone !
<jjesse> yes congrats to everyone and i'll stop being a pain in the a$$ for a bit
<Riddell> jjesse: cdimage only has one mirror
<Riddell> well, the DVDs have a few but no other for kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> could someone put a link to the HTTP download for the kde4 iso in #kubuntu-kde4 topic?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: http? you have to be kidding :p
<stdin> there's no change anyone's getting a http connection for a while
<nosrednaekim> :)
<stdin> you'd be lucky to get the torrent file downloaded right now, it's insane
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm only seeding ubuntu this time, sorry
<nosrednaekim> guess so.
<nosrednaekim> I avoid this time.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<stdin> Hobbsee: ubuntu what? torrent file?
<Hobbsee> stdin: yes
<Hobbsee> stdin: i386/amd64's, desktop/alternates.
<stdin> Hobbsee: oh, eyes were blurry I know what you mean now ;)
<stdin> I'm seeding the kde4 and kde3 -desktops
<stdin> don't have enough upstream for alternate but I'll switch over to them later
<Serega> hi folks! is it time to celebrate? :)
<apachelogger> it's always time to celebrate
<Serega> :)
<Serega> congratulations and thank you guys! you rock!
<nosrednaekim> Serega: #ubuntu-release-party  is where the party is at :)
<nosrednaekim> you too Serega :)
<apachelogger> Serega: don't join that channel
<Serega> nosrednaekim: ah... thanks :)
<apachelogger> you will be beaten
<apachelogger> honestly
<Serega> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> they were talking about it earlier
<apachelogger> I have no idea why
<apachelogger> but I am too afraid to do a /join
<nosrednaekim> Seveas personally kicked me :P
<Hobbsee> only cos you asked.
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
 * Serega is very curious about to join
<apachelogger> radio soundchecks are fun!
<Serega> apachelogger: looks like all is ok. nobody even mentions me :)
<apachelogger> I know that feeling
<nosrednaekim> better to be not recognized than beaten :)
 * apachelogger is talking to himself for about an hour now
<Serega> +1 :)
<Serega> apachelogger: lets talk together there :)
 * Serega misses he can't be present at real life release parties :(
<aos101> The announcement on the Kubuntu website says "New in Kubuntu 8.04 RC".  I don't think the RC bit should be there.
<Serega> aos101: it is the old one
<stdin> it shows "Rock Solid Kubuntu 8.04 and Cutting Edge Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix Released" for me
<stdin> don't kill the server, but refresh
<aos101> I'm talking about the text just below the "Upgrade from 7.10 or Download the CD" title.
<apachelogger> the purpose of servers at release time is to die
<apachelogger> IMHO
<nosrednaekim> ah.. new website look isn't up yep <_<
<apachelogger> yeah, who's fault is that? :P
<apachelogger> that should be enough reason for free beating tbh
<Riddell> aos101: fixed (when cache refreshes)
<aos101> Riddell: Cool, thanks.
<Kharza> Hmmph... Is there a torrent available for alternate cd?
<Mez> Riddell, :( the distribution upgrade tool doesn't show the packages as it's downloading them
<Serega> Riddell: announcement page contains "New in Kubuntu 8.04 RC" title
<Jucato> oh wait.. 8.04 is released? woooow :)
 * nosrednaekim dances with Jucato
 * txwikinger Jucato must be a star ;)
<Riddell> Serega: title?
<Serega> Riddell: subtitle
<Riddell> title says "Kubuntu 8.04 Released"
<Serega> Riddell: here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/8.04-release.php
<Serega> just search 'RC'
<Riddell> Serega: ah, fixed (with cache reload)
<Serega> Riddell: thanks :)
<Jucato> :D
<vorian> congrats on an awesome release :)
 * Jucato will take 1 week to fully test run Ubuntu 7.10 (ha!!) before wiping his laptop klean of kruft and enthroning Kubuntu once more
<txwikinger> Riddell: You can upgrade from Kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 RC
<txwikinger> New in Kubuntu 8.04 RC
<Riddell> yeah, fixed
<Jucato> txwikinger: <Riddell> aos101: fixed (when cache refreshes)
<Jucato> someone beat you to it :P
<txwikinger> Ah ok
 * Serega waves to Jucato
<Jucato> ooh Serega! hello
<Jucato> Serega: you're a Kubuntu Memeber already right?
<davmor2> Serega: It's out :)
<Serega> Jucato: hii!
<davmor2> yay
<Serega> davmor2: yeeeeeeahh!!
 * Serega wants to celebrate here as #ubuntu-release-party is bloated
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> Serega: why not get a fancy ubuntu/member IRC cloak to help celebrate that? :)
<davmor2> Congrats Everyone :)
<Serega> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> oh.... btw, what do we do with Compiz support questions now?
<nosrednaekim> I handle em usually, i'm decent with it :) if I don't fell like it, i'll just send them to #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> I can't handle them personally since I don't use it. but I'm more wondering about whether to redirect them to #compiz-fusion since we now partially support Compiz :)
<stdin> we can say how to install/enable it I guess
<stdin> which reminds me, the wiki needs updating :/
 * Jucato will have to update his brain in then..
<Jucato> stdin: do you mind if I add my guide to the !autostart-#kubuntu factoid? :D
<stdin> nope :)
 * Jucato doesn't really want to plug his own stuff.. but hasn't (doesn't want to?) MoinMoin-ify it yet
<stdin> if I can have !purekde, you can have !autostart-#kubuntu :p
<Jucato> pending finding a way to conveniently/easily convert HTML to MoinMoin... I don't want to put it up in our Wiki yet :P
<stdin> wiki.u.c is struggling anyway
<Jucato> I noticed :)
<davmor2> Wiki is dead
<stdin> it loaded here, took 20 seconds, but it loaded
<Jucato> !no autostart-#kubuntu is <reply> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Jucato> hm... can't really recommend kcontrol-autostart...
<Jucato> but oh well...
<Serega> :))))))
<Serega> ubotu is hurt by cruel Jucato
<Jucato> haha :)
<Serega> Jucato: did you seen my t-shirts?
 * Serega wants to brag
<Serega> :)
<Jucato> Serega: no. where are they?!?!?
<Serega> Jucato: http://picasaweb.google.com.ua/sergey.rudchenko/TShirts
<Serega> darn, I missed to upload one with the Tux :)
<Jucato> the awesome! :)
<Serega> :-D
<stdin> wow, Kubuntu 8.04 and Vista SP1 on the same day :p
<Serega> Jucato: I can make couple for you :)
<Jucato> stdin: end of the kworld? :)
<nosrednaekim> MS would do that!
<nosrednaekim> lo
<Jucato> Serega: heh no thanks.. gonna be hard to ship it here.. and I have some design ideas of my own :)
<nosrednaekim> guess which one gets their mirrors hammered better :)
 * Jucato just needs to find a decent but affordable printing shop :)
<stdin> I don't know why, but I seem to be on MS's announcement list
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: lemme guess, Vista.. because users need it more desperately than us :)
<Serega> Jucato: termotransfer paper and usual inkjet printer is enough
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: nah ;)
<txwikinger> Riddell: If you want to integrate the link to the German translation -> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/kubuntu/kubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-freigegeben
 * Serega goes for more beer
<Riddell> txwikinger: done, pending cache reload
<txwikinger> thanks Riddell
<Serega> guys, you are the best!
<MoRRiS> WOLAX
<MoRRiS> :D
<Jucato> .O.o
<JontheEchidna> lolwut?
<nixternal> Riddell: I had a booboo last night, but I am finishing up the HOT version of the release notes
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!
<nixternal> I learned this though...when you are working on something in bzr|svn|whatever, commit and push a couple of times while you are working on it
<nixternal> I was in the wrong tab and did 'rm *'
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> haven't you learned yet? (remember your school assignment?)
<nixternal> and a bunch of other things as well
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> anyone have torrent tracker urls? sites I try to see are all dead
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: try hobbsee's tmp
<nosrednaekim> http://hobbsee.com/tmp/
<Tm_T> danke
<Hobbsee> good thing i got them early
<Tm_T> :))
<nixternal> hrmm, what's up with kde.org?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no torrent for kde4 version?
<apachelogger> nixternal: why?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: didn't look it up, sorry
<nixternal> I can't connect to it
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no problems
<nixternal> apachelogger: can you connect to kde.org?
<apachelogger> nixternal: yup
<apachelogger> works like a charm for me
<nixternal> ok, must have a bad hop then
<Riddell> nixternal: let me know when it's ready
<nixternal> Riddell: will do, should be within the hour I am hoping
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry about not getting them to you sooner
<txwikinger> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<Riddell> I stole the RC ones in the mean timew
<apachelogger> how about starting the HHP @ 16 utc?
<apachelogger> then nixternal should also be ready for partying ;-)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: attempting to grab
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: heh, I got something from se mirror, but trackers ping timeouts :-P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tm_T: what client are you using?
<Tm_T> ktorrent
<apachelogger> hm, didn't that get trackerless support?
<Tm_T> well I'm working with ssh -X over now overused connection so it could have be part of the problem
<txwikinger> Is the server already down?
<nosrednaekim> uhhh yeah.... it was down within 15 minutes
<txwikinger> haha
<sven423> where's the beer? ;-)
<nosrednaekim> buy it yourself.... we have freedom.... not free beer :)
<sven423> *damn*
<apachelogger> sven423: opening event is @ 16utc
<sven423> oh
<sven423> too early for the beer...
<apachelogger> yep :P
<Czessi> sven423: you here?
<sven423> Czessi: apachelogger told me to join the aprty
<sven423> *party
<sven423> and, well, ... it's a party ;)
<apachelogger> sven423: when is Nightrose back from class btw?
<sven423> oh, I have to look that up, one moment...
 * apachelogger can't think without her
<sven423> hmm, the elcture was over an hour ago
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> apachelogger: just came in
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> hey Nightrose
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apparently the party starts @ 16utc
<apachelogger> and apparently I have to do the radio ;-)
<Nightrose> i see
<Nightrose> hehe
<nixternal> hey, the encrypted filesystem stuff, that is only on the alternate CD right? it wasn't added to the live cd while I wasn't looking right?
<markey> congrats :)
<nixternal> thanks markey :)
<apachelogger> thx markey :)
<markey> hardy works quite nicely here
<apachelogger> nixternal: would say so
<nixternal> argh, I can't get to websites I need to review for release notes....
 * nixternal kicks bad routers on the intartubes
<Nightrose> nixternal: what do you need?
<Nightrose> maybe someone else can check
 * apachelogger suggests to abuse the TOR
<apachelogger> McFossey: hey, btw :P
<McFossey> oh hai
<apachelogger> np: Flogging Molly - Tomorrow Comes a Day Too Soon (acoustic)
 * JontheEchidna downloads parteh wallpapa
<sebner> PARTY!!!!! wuhu xD XD xD
<sebner> apachelogger: ;-P
 * Hobbsee parties
<apachelogger> sebner: yay
<apachelogger> hey
<sebner> apachelogger: what a lame party here xD
<JontheEchidna> lol, for reals
<Riddell> I believe it starts in 50 minutes
<Riddell> whatever it is
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> oh, my utc to eastern converter must be off
<apachelogger> and currently it is lame because ye don't have my playlist ;-)
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I keep sucking with torrents =)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so if I blog, where is this party?
<sebner> apachelogger: We'll see
<apachelogger> Riddell: #kubuntu-devel ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/04/read-me-p-r-t-y.html
<onlinelli> congratulations to the release: I just wanted to say a big thank you to all developers! Enjoy the party!
<nixternal> wth!
<nixternal> I cannot hit any server
<sebner> nixternal: I can upload a torrent file for you if you want
<nixternal> Riddell: all I need is some images, and then I will upload so you can tweak :)
<nixternal> sebner: thanks, but that isn't what I am trying to do :)
<sebner> ah ^^
<nixternal> trying to get to the wiki for some images :)
<nixternal> this Ubuntu stuff must be pretty popular :p
<txwikinger> nixternal: Well, the whole Internet bounces up and down today
<txwikinger> It is party time ;)
<nixternal> ahh, I have wiki baby! :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's alreayd declared "Ubuntu day"
<nixternal> heh
<txwikinger> public holiday in 130 countries ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: FYI we will have a release event in saturday, with several presentations, local media have been informed too, 100-200 persons expected to be in our little happening
<Tm_T> we will try to videorecord it all
<jussio1> *cry*
<Kraplax> aannd..?
<Kraplax> where's he party?
<Kraplax> )
<JontheEchidna> in half an hour
<sebner> lol
<Kraplax> oh ))
<Kraplax> sorry ))
<andysmith> JontheEchidna: ahh I forgot, I'm in BST, not UTC xD
 * jussio1 officially hates xorg in hardy, either because it suck (unlikely) or because He doesnt know how to use it (likely)
<andysmith> I thought it was a bit quiet... :-p
<JontheEchidna> Don't worry, I thought it started half an hour ago because of stupid daylight savings crap
<andysmith> heh yeah
<Kraplax> heh... and how do i know what time is it in UTC if i use GMT?
<Kraplax> or something like that...?
<andysmith> Kraplax: GMT = UTC
<Kraplax> oh...
<Kraplax> i c ))
<andysmith> but UK is under british summer time at the moment
<andysmith> so an hour out
<JontheEchidna> british summer time == daylight savings time?
<andysmith> yeah
 * JontheEchidna learned something new today
<andysmith> hm, bst might be a depreciated phrase now
<Kraplax> what is BST?
<andysmith> Kraplax: when clocks go back for summer
<Kraplax> oh. it's automated, right? and we all have the same time, right?
<andysmith> yeah, you know, clocks go back an hour in autumn, forward in spring
<Kraplax> so, why UK is the only state in the world that dont have it? ))
<andysmith> we do have it...
<Kraplax> )))
<Kraplax> i mean, then the party started half an our ago? ))
<andysmith> no, starts in half an hour
<andysmith> 4pm gmt, which is 5pm bst
<Kraplax> so, GMT changes according to season, and BST not?
<andysmith> no, neither change - just that uk uses bst in the summer, gmt in the winter
<Kraplax> hm... pretty confusing... i'd rather ask wiki ))
<apachelogger> Kraplax: GMT is UTC
<apachelogger> in winter UK uses GMT
<apachelogger> in summer UK changes to BST which is basically the DST version of GMT/UTC
<Kraplax> holy crap - there's also DST %)
<Kraplax> )) now i got it ))
 * apachelogger restarts the router
<apachelogger> ~topic remember
<insanity> unknown command
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ~topic learn
<insanity> done
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you feel the tension?
<Nightrose> ;-) yeaaa
 * Nightrose is all bouncy
<apachelogger> I don't
<apachelogger> ANYONE HERE FOR A PARTY? ;-)
<Nightrose> oO
<Kraplax> why not?
<Nightrose> I AM!!!
<Kraplax> ME
<sebner> apachelogger: make me proud :P
<Kraplax> !
<illogic-al> i heard tere's a party.
<Kraplax> you may be proud of us!
<illogic-al> where're the drinks at?
<Kraplax> Yes! There's a great party!!!
<apachelogger> I always like a good party :D
<apachelogger> 2 minutes
<illogic-al> :-)
<a1ex_> I'm in
<Kraplax> so, anyone got some song about the event? ))
<apachelogger> hoy a1ex_
<Nightrose> heya a1ex_!
<sebner> PARTY!!! :D :D :D
<a1ex_> Hey Nightrose
<apachelogger> letz see whether that is working :D
<JontheEchidna> :D :D :D :D
<apachelogger> ~topic set Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you around?
<Nightrose> ~order beer for everyone
 * insanity is going to his secret storehouse to get beer for everyone - might take some time.
 * insanity is back and slides beer down the bar to everyone
<nixternal> anyone here able to do 2 screenshots for me? default Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 3 theme @ 1024x768 .png
<Kraplax> woohoo!!!
<apachelogger> oh, well, since Riddell is not here :D
<apachelogger> insanity: heron
 * insanity tunes in some super cool fanfare music and places a gigantic container in the middle of the channel
<insanity> *music*
<insanity> still only *music*
<insanity> yes, right, *music*...
 * insanity harrumphs
<insanity> Ladies and Gentleman, Kubuntu 8.04 also known as Hardy Heron, has been released!!!!!!!twohundreterrone
 * insanity opens the container and releases 12 white herons into freedom
<insanity> FREEDOM FOR EVERYONE! *confetti* *99 red balloons* ... it's time for the Halligalli Hummel Party :-D
 * insanity launches the most fabulous fireworks ever
<nixternal> hrmm, we couldn't have created a party channel? I need some screenshots! work isn't done just because we released...now snap to soldiers!
<Kraplax> --order beer
<apachelogger> nixternal: #kubuntu
<apachelogger> I have no KDE 3 TBH
<Riddell> where's the music?
<apachelogger> ~order party
 * nixternal will kick you in the shin!
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
<a1ex_> the music is down
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> 3
<apachelogger> 2
<apachelogger> 1
<a1ex_> ?
<a1ex_> aaaahhhhh!!
<a1ex_> Dude, you've got it! :D
<Nightrose> :P
<a1ex_> wwwuuuuuuuhhhhhh
<a1ex_> PARTEY!!!!
<Nightrose> wohoooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> ~order captain for everyone
 * insanity is going to his secret storehouse to get captain for everyone - might take some time.
 * insanity is back and slides captain down the bar to everyone
<Kraplax> is there any way to decrease the stream audio a bit - im only 64kBps ((
<a1ex_> apachelogger: let the teufels burn
<Kraplax> apachelogger:  thanx!
<apachelogger> a1ex_: lol
<Kraplax> yeah!! let's rock this place!!!
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose and starts dancing
<Nightrose> yay
 * Nightrose dances with apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> oh frack, I forgot to install mp3 codecs when I last reinstalled
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> ~order beer for Gunirus
 * Kraplax sees the dancing people around and just feels happy.. ))
<insanity> apachelogger: We are out of beer, you should reorder some of it.
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ~reorder beer
<insanity> Billy Kay is on his way to the store....
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so much for the stock ;-)
<sebner> apachelogger: rofl
<JontheEchidna> ~order foobar
 * insanity slides foobar down the bar to JontheEchidna
<Nightrose> hehe
<JontheEchidna> :P
<sebner> ~order milk and cookies
 * insanity slides milk and cookies down the bar to sebner
<sebner> ^^
<Riddell> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kde3desktop.png ?
<Kraplax> --order diet coke
<JontheEchidna> ~order magical Kubuntu 8.10 prealpha
 * insanity slides magical kubuntu 8.10 prealpha down the bar to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * illogic-al is listening to Worrisome Heart by Melody Gardot from Worrisome Heart - Single of the Week (✮✮✮✮✩)
<sebner> ~order amarok 2.0 :D
 * insanity slides amarok 2.0 :d down the bar to sebner
<illogic-al> hey lookit. we have music :-D
<Riddell> ~order irn bru
 * insanity slides irn bru down the bar to Riddell
<Kraplax> ~order coca-cola
 * insanity slides coca-cola down the bar to Kraplax
<JontheEchidna> Lolz, this background is seriously pimpin'
<JontheEchidna> McCloud
<JontheEchidna> Star Fox ftw
<JontheEchidna> ~order pepsi
 * insanity slides pepsi down the bar to JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> uhh, pepsi
<apachelogger> we haz coke
<Kraplax> :D-|-<
<Kraplax> :D-\-<
 * sebner hugs apachelogger :D
 * apachelogger gives sebner his beer and scuttles to the dj pult
 * Kraplax sees all the glittering and sparkling of club lghts...
<Riddell> hi apachelogger, our host!
<a1ex_> ooohhh... how cute! ;)
<Nightrose> \o 'lo apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's the best looking kubuntu developer??
<JontheEchidna> coke or pepsi, either is fine
<Kraplax> i got coke ))
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's not a real question :P
<a1ex_> yeaaahhh DJ! :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: we need a proper contest for that :P
<sebner> Riddell: of course our host :P
<Nightrose> with votes and stuff
 * Jucato would like to nominate nixternal, with proof from penguicon :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please setup a vote right now? :D
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> *g*
<a1ex_> :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is that a yes?
<apachelogger> ~order captain for a1ex_
<insanity> apachelogger: We are out of captain, you should reorder some of it.
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> ~reorder captain
<insanity> Billy Kay is on his way to the store....
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh you really want me to work do you? :P
<nixternal> Jucato: uh oh, which one will you use to prove I am the best lookin' dev?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: good point
<nixternal> I am dead drunk^Wsecksi in either pic :p
<Nightrose> ok I need names
<Nightrose> who is nominated?
<Jucato> nixternal: um.. "any"? :)
<nixternal> yes, any!
<Jucato> but the one w/ jcastro is probably the best :)
<apachelogger> I nominate nixternal
<sebner> apachelogger: what was that ^^
<nixternal> I am working, don't nominate me for any more work at this time :p
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> sebner: where?
<sebner> apachelogger: your speech
 * Jucato read that as "don't dominate me for any more work"
 * Nightrose nominates apachelogger, Riddell and Jucato
<Kraplax> i'm no developer ((
<Nightrose> and stdin
<Jucato> I'm no dev :P
<Nightrose> although I have not seen pics of him
<apachelogger> nixternal: hm, right, you're not all that hot since you rm *'ed
<Jucato> contributor maybe, but not yet dev level :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I think it's a close match between Riddell and nixternal though...
<Kraplax> well, how do we decide?
<nixternal> there are plenty of secksi pics of me out there, Jucato knows them all :p
<Nightrose> ok I take votes here and in PM in the next 5 mins ;-)
<Kraplax> vote? a haven't seen any pics either ((
<Jucato> Nightrose: +1 nixternal from me :D
<Nightrose> Kraplax: then better get searching ;-)
<Nightrose> Jucato: counted
<JontheEchidna> People with the name Jonathan rule, +1 riddell
<Nightrose> haha k
 * Nightrose +1's apachelogger
<nixternal> http://picasaweb.google.com/jorge.castro/Penguicon2008/photo#5191701934041261442
<Nightrose> haha apachelogger
<nixternal> great drunk pic of me ^^ :p
<phxx> ~order AmarokBeer
<Kraplax> any other pics )) o i'll choose nixternal )))
<apachelogger> ~welcome phxx
<phxx> thanks
 * insanity slides amarokbeer down the bar to phxx
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel phxx. Pull up a chair and chill.
<nixternal> Jucato: let um  have it!
<phxx> I've read the Post in the amarok blog
<nixternal> Jucato: though jcastro might not like the one :)
<phxx> you must have taken drugs (or the author of the post)
<Kraplax> phxx: welcome! ))
<sebner> ~reorder beer
<insanity> sebner: beer has already been ordered (105.22 minutes).
<apachelogger> phxx: yeah, that's normal that apachelogger guy from amarok is always on drugs I think
<sebner> lol
<onlinelli> ~order Free_beer
<apachelogger> ~topic set Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' no beer right now, switch to cocktails plz :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com :: Also checkout the official party wallpaper http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/hhp/ ;-)
<Nightrose> 1 minute left to vote
<nixternal> +1 Riddell
 * insanity slides free_beer down the bar to onlinelli
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' no beer right now, switch to cocktails plz :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com :: Also checkout the official party wallpaper http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/hhp/ ;-)
<Jucato> hm...
<sebner> ~order beer for everyone
 * insanity tells everyone that we are out of beer but a new delivery is already in progress (103.39 minutes).
<Kraplax> Nightrose: +1 for nixternal ))
<sebner> ~reorder beer
<insanity> sebner: beer has already been ordered (103.31 minutes).
<Jucato> bah why is penguicon taking so long to load :P
<sebner> insanity: slow bot. damn you
<phxx> apachelogger: I gues everytime someone order a beer, you will drink one ;-)
<Nightrose> ok......
<Nightrose> vote closed
<Jucato> that was 5 minutes already?
<apachelogger> phxx: no, only applies for captain
<JontheEchidna> who is our winrar?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: plz tell me the results in a query
<Jucato> wait!!!
<Nightrose> Jucato: yes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: k
<Jucato> gaaah! I lost the link!!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: my opinion on links?
 * smarter is amused by all this activity
<a1ex_> +1 apachelogger
<a1ex_> whatever... i don't know anything 'cause i'm learning
<a1ex_> fucking geek... learning on a party... damn
<Riddell> ooh ooh, who won?
<Kraplax> who? who?
<Riddell> moi?!
<Nightrose> da Riddell won!!!
<nixternal> w00t
<Nightrose> :P
<Kraplax> weeeeee!!!
<Riddell> aww, don't be sad apachelogger!
 * Nightrose cuddles apachelogger
<nixternal> RIDDELL - KUBUNTU'S SECKSIEST HACKER!
<Kraplax> hip-hip-HURRAHH!!! to Riddel!
<jjesse> it used to be Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> nixternal:  is stil the sickiest hacker :)
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> ROID RAGING 1337 HAXX0RS
<apachelogger> moby
<apachelogger> makes it all better
<Hobbsee> heh
<Nightrose> ~yay moby
 * nixternal kicks LP, bzr, and everything else in its way
<insanity> YAAAAAAAAAAAAY  \o/
 * apachelogger throws away the headphones and freaks out
<Jucato> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ dancing girls
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Jucato curses konqi 4 for stalling on him... has failed nixternal...
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Kraplax> :D-B=<
<apachelogger> \o/
<Jucato> I'll post the link anyway :P
<Kraplax> ~ice cream for winner
<Kraplax> oops ))
<Jucato> nixternal: should I or should I not? :)
<Kraplax> ~order ice cream for Riddel
 * insanity slides ice cream down the bar to Riddel
<Kraplax> what link?
<sebner> ~order steaks for everyone
 * insanity is going to his secret storehouse to get steaks for everyone - might take some time.
 * insanity is back and slides steaks down the bar to everyone
<Nightrose> apachelogger++ - awesome song
<Kraplax> yummi!!! Steaks!!!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: a bit longish though
<Nightrose> yea
 * apachelogger gives everyone a cookie
 * Jucato munches like cookie monster
 * Nightrose munches
<Kraplax> ~order milk
 * insanity slides milk down the bar to Kraplax
<Kraplax> i need some for my cookie  ))
<apachelogger> ~welcome neversfelde_
<apachelogger> ~order sex on the beach for neversfelde_
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel neversfelde_. Pull up a chair and chill.
 * insanity builds 4.0 cl Vodka, 2.0 cl Peach Schnapps, 4.0 cl Orange juice and 4.0 cl Cranberry juice in a highball glass filled with ice, garnishes it with orange slices and slides the cocktail together with apachelogger down the bar to neversfelde_. Voilà, your Sex on the Beach (with apachelogger) :)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, they played clubbed to death on the matrix
<JontheEchidna> I thought it sounded familiar
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I found a nu slider for long songs ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> magic slider?
<apachelogger> pretty much
<Nightrose> *lol* is that the "play the song faster" slider?
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> ahhhhhh
<apachelogger> dunno has no name
<Nightrose> ~dude
<insanity> Dude. NO.
<Kraplax> sounds somewhat fresh ))
<smarter> ~help
<insanity> help topics: 6 core modules: auth, basics, config, httputil, remote, userdata; 84 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, azgame, babel, bans, bar, bash, cal, campcaster, chanserv, chucknorris, debug, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, dict, dictclient, digg, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, figlet, fortune, freshmeat, genesis, googlemaps, grouphug, hardy, hl2, host, imdb, insult, iplookup, karma, kdebug, kdesvn, keywords, lart, lastfm, linkbot,
<insanity> math, meh, modes, nickserv, opinion, q, quiz, quote, reaction, realm, remind, remotectl, ri, room, roshambo, rot, roulette, rss, salut, script, search, seen, shiritori, shortenurls, slashdot, spell, stfu, theyfightcrime, threat, time, topic, translator, tube, twitter, unicode, urban, url, usermodes, vengeance, weather, wheeloffortune, wserver; 4 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help
<insanity> failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<smarter> wow.
<mathieu> congrats to all the devs :)
<Kraplax> ~karma
<insanity> Kraplax has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<insanity> JontheEchidna has neutral karma
<smarter> ~karma
<insanity> smarter has neutral karma
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+poll/best-8.04-feature/+vote-simple
<Kraplax> hm...
<smarter> ~chucknorris
<insanity> Vin Diesel may play Minesweeper with real mines, but Chuck Norris plays Hearts with real hearts. [score=6.309]
<smarter> ~hardy
<smarter> ~salut
<Kraplax> ~bash
<insanity> #765 (780): Man is the best computer we can put aboard a spacecraft ... and the | only one that can be mass produced with unskilled labor. |                 -- Wernher von Braun
<smarter> ~quiz
<insanity> Fetching questions ...
<insanity> done, 2 questions loaded.
<insanity> Question: Who is a loser?
<apachelogger> ~lart smarter for flooding
<Kraplax> noone!
 * insanity puts lye in smarter's coffee for flooding
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I announce that ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu memebers only, right?
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> I can't vote
<apachelogger> you aren't a kubuntu member? Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ~topic set Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: Vote for your favorite feature in Hardy http://tinyurl.com/5e6s7k :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' no beer right now, switch to cocktails plz :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com :: Also checkout the official party wallpaper http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/hhp/ ;-)
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: Vote for your favorite feature in Hardy http://tinyurl.com/5e6s7k :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' no beer right now, switch to cocktails plz :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com :: Also checkout the official party wallpaper http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/hhp/ ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that needs to be changed
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> you made the KDE 4 screenshot after all ;-)
 * Nightrose is afraid
<Nightrose> rofl
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> haha apachelogger
<Nightrose> totally not biased :P
<apachelogger> I didn't do it
<apachelogger> the captain is responsible
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> ah ok
<Nightrose> fine then
 * Nightrose takes away apachelogger's remaining captain
<apachelogger> now that song is for \sh
 * apachelogger looks at Nightrose
 * Nightrose is listening to take me to the bonuslevel because i need an extralife by pornophonique on Radio Amarok :: Halligalli Hummel Party :: http://audio.radioamarok.com [Amarok]
<Nightrose> \sh: ^
<Kraplax> hey, i love that 8-bit music!! )) nostalgic...
<sven423> ~order kriek
 * insanity slides kriek down the bar to sven423
 * JontheEchidna is listening to take me to the bonuslevel because i need an extralife by pornophonique on Radio Amarok :: Halligalli Hummel Party :: http://audio.radioamarok.com [Amarok]
<Kraplax> oh.. it's a bit late here in Siberia... so, bye all =)
<Kraplax> have a good time!
<a1ex_> KROCHA
<apachelogger> a1ex_: fix oida
<sebner> apachelogger: in english please :P
<pvandewyngaerde> is there a jigdo link for kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso    ?
<apachelogger> sebner: this channel is multilingual
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> actually only en/de
<apachelogger> was en/fr before
<apachelogger> but then our french guys stopped talking (french), so the germans had to fill the gap
<sebner> apachelogger: lol. and what's that language
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Riddell> yeah, German, play us David Hasselhoff apachelogger!
<apachelogger> last time I did this
<apachelogger> Nightrose almost slapped me
<Nightrose> almost!
<Nightrose> make me do it - I know you want it ;-)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/releasenotes/announcements/8.04-release.php
<nixternal> make sure you mouse over each lens in the eye glasses too
<Riddell> nixternal: missing printer autoconfig?
<Riddell> nixternal: and some of the images are missing?
<nixternal> k, I can easily add that
<nixternal> ya, I need those 2 images and I don't have a vm setup
<nixternal> please no hoff!
<Riddell> ooh, Scottish!
 * Riddell ceilidh dances
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oh ya
<apachelogger> :D
<nixternal> here is Riddell's tune!
<Nightrose> wohooo
<nixternal> hahahaha, I bet Riddell is dancing around his place singing this song
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> howdy Beineri
<apachelogger> ~welcome Beineri
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel Beineri. Pull up a chair and chill.
<Riddell> it's jus likes ma granny used tae sing when ah wus a bairn
<Nightrose> ~order beer for Beineri
 * insanity tells Beineri that we are out of beer but a new delivery is already in progress (26.37 minutes).
<Nightrose> insanity!
<Riddell> the bot is out of imaginary beer?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: topic :P
<Nightrose> ~order captain for Beineri
 * insanity tells Beineri that we are out of captain but a new delivery is already in progress (114.92 minutes).
<Nightrose> oh jeeeeez
<smarter> haha
<Nightrose> apachelogger! this is unaceptable
<nixternal> NO HOFF!!!!
<nixternal> very unaceptable!
<nixternal> the US has been looking for freedom from the hoff, please take him from us!
<smarter> ~order a new bot (:
 * Nightrose is listening to Looking for Freedom by David Hasselhoff on Radio Amarok :: Halligalli Hummel Party :: http://audio.radioamarok.com [Amarok]
 * insanity slides a new bot (: down the bar to smarter
 * apachelogger starts singing
 * Nightrose joins
<nixternal> omg
 * nixternal MUTES!!!!
<Riddell> I just wanted to sample authentic Germanic culture
<nixternal> DIE! DIE! DIE!
<Nightrose> haha Riddell
<nixternal> oh no, here come Pamela Anderson to save Hoff
<nixternal> gahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> apachelogger: you sound better than the Koff
<apachelogger> lol, thanks :D
<phxx> no sorry, Pamela Anderson is out of Beer
<nixternal> I can't even believe you pirated that apachelogger :p
<Nightrose> who said he did :P
<apachelogger> I bought that!
<Nightrose> I am sure he paid for it ;-)
<nixternal> haha Nightrose, I bet he bought the Hoff box set
<Nightrose> ;-) right
<apachelogger> I even paied for the album with the next song
<apachelogger> which is
<apachelogger> indeed a sample authentic germanic culture
<nixternal> apachelogger: play jono's version of the free software song :)
<nixternal> you can't understand a word, but it rocks!
<apachelogger> I'd rather play the god of freedom version
<apachelogger> more annoying
 * Riddell high fives _Sime_ 
 * Riddell dances with nosrednaekim 
 * nosrednaekim does a cartwheel
<nosrednaekim> no nasty bugs on the install CD like last time? :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: OMG!
<Nightrose> you did not do what i think you did
<a1ex_> KILL SCHNAPPI
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what did I doß
<apachelogger> ?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Schnappi!
<Riddell> yay, schnappi!
<apachelogger> a1ex_: propose a song
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> Riddell: you know schnappi? *g*
<apachelogger> everyone knows schnappi
<a1ex_> I'm scared
<Riddell> Nightrose: das klein krokodile!
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<apachelogger> :D
<emu> yeah
<Riddell> Nightrose: schnappi taught me half my German
<Nightrose> *lol* awesome
 * \sh drinks a good pint of beer and congrats the whole working environment of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu/MobileBuntu/MythBuntu/WhatEverBuntuTherewillbe
<smarter> schni schna schnappi!
<apachelogger> meh
<\sh> and I'm trying to fix this *censored* mysql
<\sh> time to move on to postgresql
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> apachelogger++
<emu> ~beer
<apachelogger> emu: topic
 * nixternal finds this tune, I like it
<emu> topic? BEER
<apachelogger> basically, yes
<nosrednaekim> So i'm going to be advocating Kubuntu for the first time this weekend as a local computer show :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ooh, where's that?
<nixternal> gahahahahaha
<nixternal> holy smokes, you have a damn remix of it
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: Trenton Computing Expo..... right between Philly and New York City
<\sh> Nightrose, apachelogger : I was two days now in nuernberg to fix our dc racks...hell, I'm not only drinking on the hardy release but also because I'm desperate to kill people not knowing how to design a clean and nice DC rack rack
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> oioi
<\sh> but good for me, I met again with siretart and was introduced to Nobse (Norbert Tretowski) from debian...funny, that he recognized me even before I knew how he actually is
<\sh> .oO(mindnote: blue glasses are important)
<\sh> s/how/who/ damn keyboard
<Nightrose> haha geeky apachelogger
<apachelogger> I am actually really good at doing the Qt 4 Dance ;-)
<apachelogger> ~order beer for everyone
 * insanity is going to his secret storehouse to get beer for everyone - might take some time.
 * insanity is back and slides beer down the bar to everyone
<apachelogger> ~oder party
<Riddell> nixternal: how's the release announcement?
<nixternal> breaking locks on my bzr branch and will then upload
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> ~order party
<nixternal> I still need 2 pics and do the auto config
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
<nixternal> Riddell: is there some info somewhere about the printer autoconfig?
<nixternal> apachelogger: rock on with this song!
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh, good music choice
 * nixternal wants a credit card w/o a limit
<apachelogger> ;-)
<Riddell> nixternal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Printer Configuration
<nixternal> man, I hit every release notes page but that one looking for it :)
<XanK> oh, this release rocks, thanks to the devs
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for XanK
 * insanity slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to XanK.
<apachelogger> XanK: thanks for using kubuntu :)
<XanK> lol ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: suggestions?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: one of the new moby song?
<Nightrose> +s
<apachelogger> which one?
<Nightrose> sec
<apachelogger> markey: are you around?
<emu> apachelogger: The Presidents of the United States - Kick out the jam
<apachelogger> emu: you reall think I have such stuff? :P
<apachelogger> emu: btw, I expect a news about this party
<Nightrose> apachelogger: "I love to move in here" or "ooh yeah"
<emu> apachelogger: I thougt you have all music from the whole world
<apachelogger> Nightrose: leaves me clueless
<Nightrose> ?
<emu> uuuhh I know same great song for the party!
<emu> WIZO - Der Käfer
<Nightrose> apachelogger: disco lies!
<Nightrose> that song is awesome
<emu> plz
<sebner> ~order beer for apachelogger
<insanity> sebner: We are out of beer, you should reorder some of it.
<emu> apachelogger: What should I write about the party?
<sebner> ~reorder beer
<insanity> Billy Kay is on his way to the store....
<sebner> lol
<sebner> this bot sucks
<sebner> ^^
<XanK> i like this song :)
<apachelogger> emu: only tha best
<apachelogger> sebas: I just gave out a round
<\sh> 38% [7 kdelibs4c2a 1482752/9616kB 15%]                         40.3kB/s 8min43s
<apachelogger> ~reorder beer
<\sh> fck the hell out of de.archive.ubuntu.com
<insanity> apachelogger: beer has already been ordered (119.66 minutes).
<apachelogger> \sh: lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: ask for volunteers to write the monthly team report
<apachelogger> Nightrose: good choice
<sebner> \sh: STOP. You are loading kde. xD
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should write a bot for that ;-)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports/April2008
<nixternal> Riddell: monthly reports are on my TODO list
<nixternal> I have to do MOTU, Kubuntu, and Docs
<apachelogger> I still think nixternal is tha hottest dev
<\sh> TeamReport April 2008 : Amarok Rocks, CDs out, Hardy Heron Rocks, End Of transmission ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: wow, don't overload yourself!
<nixternal> I have just witnessed a writer's block
<\sh> Jesus Arse:root@server3:~# w
<\sh>  19:46:53 up 188 days,  5:29,  2 users,  load average: 85,26, 138,34, 151,94
<\sh> and hell...dapper doesn't die ... do that with damn fedora
<nixternal> bzr is being a pita
<apachelogger> nixternal: don't forget to mention that Riddell has been voted hottest kubuntu dev
<apachelogger> ..in the team report
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nixternal> heh, if you only knew what happens with those reports :)
<nixternal> I actually learned this past weekend that Canonical actually studies those reports in detail
<nosrednaekim> crap...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkEw3m_41ig
<apachelogger> disco lies video
<nosrednaekim> so there is some pretty female analyst wanting to come up edinberg-way now?
<apachelogger> nixternal: so? worst thing that can happen is that Riddell gets a rise in salary IMO
<apachelogger> I mean, which employer wouldn't be happy to have hot employees?
<Nightrose> haha
<nixternal> shoot, I would be happy with an employer whether they like me or not :)
<nixternal> how many bzr timeouts will I get today?
<pvandewyngaerde> this sounds so 90-like
 * nixternal sets up vm
<\sh> nosrednaekim, females are overrated
<nixternal> so are males!
<\sh> nixternal, for sure...
<nixternal> damnit bzr!
 * \sh sends nixternal some git
<nixternal> I can't push anything into bzr
<\sh> nixternal, overload by release error
<XanK> oh my god, not shakira :_(
<nixternal> shakira rocks!
<Nightrose> shakira++
<Nightrose> ~karma shakira
<insanity> karma for shakira: 1
<Nightrose> oO
 * nixternal attempts to shake hips like shakira but looks like a mental case with ants on his arse
<Nightrose> rofl
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> look
<Riddell> XanK: send your music to apachelogger to have it played
<apachelogger> Nightrose is doing a course on how to shake hips like shakira!
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> sure
 * apachelogger watches xRaich[o]2x and neversfelde join
<pvandewyngaerde> apachelogger:  you have something from Milk inc ?
<apachelogger> pvandewyngaerde: nope
<neversfelde> ~order sex on the beach for apachelogger
 * insanity builds 4.0 cl Vodka, 2.0 cl Peach Schnapps, 4.0 cl Orange juice and 4.0 cl Cranberry juice in a highball glass filled with ice, garnishes it with orange slices and slides the cocktail together with apachelogger down the bar to apachelogger. Voilà, your Sex on the Beach (with apachelogger) :)
<apachelogger> *shake*
 * nixternal adds a new brainstorm idea - GET A BETTER NETWORK CONFIGURATION!!!
<apachelogger> nixternal: that is contra producitve
<pvandewyngaerde> seal ?
<nixternal> ~order cabo
<apachelogger> IMO releases are meant to make everything go wocka
 * insanity slides cabo down the bar to nixternal
<nixternal> don't even know what it is you silly bot!
<apachelogger> at least the only reason amarok does releases is to bring the server down
<nixternal> ~order apachelogger
 * insanity slides apachelogger down the bar to nixternal
<nixternal> hahahahahah
<emu> ~order beer for mcas
 * insanity tells mcas that we are out of beer but a new delivery is already in progress (61.84 minutes).
<nixternal> get over here!
<mcas> hi
<xRaich[o]2x> party?
<comm_a_nder> party?
<mcas> party?
<comm_a_nder> beer for free?
<xRaich[o]2x> party?
<apachelogger> ~order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
 * xRaich[o]2x dances
<apachelogger> ~order grüne witwe for comm_a_nder
 * insanity mixes 4 cl Blue Curaçao and 12 cl orange juice in a glass over ice, stirs it, garnishes with a organge juice and slides the cocktail down the bar to comm_a_nder. Voilà, your Grüne Witwe (stupid german names :P)
<xRaich[o]2x> :D\-<
<xRaich[o]2x> :D/-<
<xRaich[o]2x> :D\-<
<apachelogger> ~order captain for mcas
<xRaich[o]2x> :D/-<
 * insanity tells mcas that we are out of captain but a new delivery is already in progress (13.07 minutes).
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> very nice
 * apachelogger beats insanity
<nixternal> hrmm, I can bzr branch but no bzr push
<mcas> thx apachelogger
<apachelogger> pvandewyngaerde: nope
<comm_a_nder> cherio
<nixternal> archive.ubuntu.com is shot
<apachelogger> I feel like singing
<xRaich[o]2x> yikes!
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: eh?
 * txwikinger returns back from dinner to the party
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Wants to sing ^^
 * txwikinger suggests no beer tent songs
<guaqua> more daft punk 8)
<xRaich[o]2x> *sings* It's been a haaaaaaaaaaaaaardy night
<pvandewyngaerde> apachelogger:  do you have creative commons music ?
<apachelogger> pvandewyngaerde: quite some
 * apachelogger has access to the complete magnatune collection tbh
<neversfelde> holaho
<XanK> fresh body shop is cool, they're in jamendo
<\sh> Nightrose, cacert is searching for assurers at openexpo
<pvandewyngaerde> is there a jigdo link for kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso    ?
<Nightrose> \sh: meaning?
<\sh> Nightrose, they need people to approve the reality of other people interested in an open weboftrust for ssl certs, digital signatures etc.
<nixternal> yay, bzr push worked finally!
<\sh> Nightrose, could be, that I do two jobs at OpenExpo
<Nightrose> \sh: ah ok ;-)
<Nightrose> noted
<apachelogger> XanK: any specific song?
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Where is the radio channel?
<\sh> Nightrose, if you need some points, I can assure you via web :)
<XanK> let me see...
<guaqua> can someone put the torrent up somewhere
<Nightrose> \sh: hehe I don't have anything cacert related at all ;-) - only thing I have and use is my gpg key
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: see topic
<XanK> I like tasteless
<guaqua> i don't seem to be able to download the dvd right now :(
<sebner> apachelogger: rocking and rolling
<sebner> guaqua: I only have cd :(
<apachelogger> sebner: drumming and bassing
<sebner> apachelogger: that sucks xD
<guaqua> sebner: i'm only after the .torrent -file to share my bandwidth
<XanK> apachelogger: do you have the song?
<sebner> guaqua: ^^. I'm also seeding :D
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: yeah ^^
<apachelogger> XanK: preparing for download
<XanK> yay!
<XanK> thanks :D
<apachelogger> ~order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
 * xRaich[o]2x throw confetti
<nosrednaekim> heh... I finally relaized that insanity IS A BOT
<xRaich[o]2x> ...............
<neversfelde> congrats
<xRaich[o]2x> rrrrrrr pink! She's hot :P
<pvandewyngaerde> is this a live version ?
 * JontheEchidna is listening to Get The Party Started by Pink on Radio Amarok :: Halligalli Hummel Party :: http://audio.radioamarok.com [Amarok]
<apachelogger> pvandewyngaerde: yes
<apachelogger> *shake*
<pvandewyngaerde> get the releaseparty started !
<xRaich[o]2x> :D\-<
<xRaich[o]2x> :D/-<
<xRaich[o]2x> :D\-<
<xRaich[o]2x> :D/-<
<xRaich[o]2x> *dance+
<pvandewyngaerde> apachelogger:  do you have rammstein ?
<neversfelde> oh no :)
 * xRaich[o]2x thinks about ordering Jazzmetal XD
<apachelogger> pvandewyngaerde: oh yeah :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yay for pink ;-)
 * xRaich[o]2x puts hands up!
 * apachelogger shouts around like sven väth
<Nightrose> ohnoes
<Nightrose> :P
<nixternal> Riddell: release notes are in my branch now, just missing 2 pics, but I can't dl a thing in order to get them ->  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nixternal/kubuntu-website/main
<xRaich[o]2x> quiet in here....
<xRaich[o]2x> ~order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I like that new slider
<apachelogger> ~topic sep ::
<insanity> Topic separator set to ::
<apachelogger> ~topic del 2
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Halligalli Hummel Party(tm)!!!! :: To get something from the barkeeper use '~order foobar' no beer right now, switch to cocktails plz :: Radio - http://audio.radioamarok.com :: Also checkout the official party wallpaper http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/hhp/ ;-)
<comm_a_nder> ~order bloody mary
 * insanity adds a dashes of Worcestershire Sauce, Tabasco, salt and pepper into a highball glass, pours 4.5 cl Vodka, 9 cl Tomato juice, 1.5 cl Lemon juice and ice cubes in the highball, stirs gently, garnishes with Celery Salt and lemon wedge and slides the cocktail down the bar to comm_a_nder. Voilà your Bloody Mary.... muhahahahah :P
<neversfelde> mcas has stolen my bug :)
<xRaich[o]2x> ~order pan galactic gargle blaster
 * insanity slides pan galactic gargle blaster down the bar to xRaich[o]2x
<mcas> which one neversfelde
<nixternal> anybody have a link to the 8.04 torrent?
<nosrednaekim> lmao at the "offical party WP"
<guaqua> nixternal: yeah, but it's timing out
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: Hardly a Heron ^^
<nosrednaekim> lol
<guaqua> nixternal: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/kubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<neversfelde> mcas: launchpad was to slow
<nixternal> lovely
<nosrednaekim> is that what the German pharase means?
<guaqua> downloading at 6 MB/s :)
<nixternal> from where?
<apachelogger> torrent
<nixternal> I would rather have the CD
<xRaich[o]2x> That song is utterly weird O_o
<xRaich[o]2x> But somehow it's cool XD
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> halligalli Heron
<guaqua> :D
<txwikinger> Hummel is a bumble bee
<nixternal> w00t, found the torrents
<apachelogger> how to translate halligalli? :P
<nixternal> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<txwikinger> Halligalli is not a real word.. just means that there is a lot going on
<guaqua> nixternal: can you pass the url to cd's to me too
<nixternal> I just did :)
<nosrednaekim> so a "buzzing bee is gonna bit you in the butt" party?
<guaqua> just that :S
<xRaich[o]2x> More Hummel!!!!
<nixternal> jeesh, the torrents are just as bad
<txwikinger> nixternal.. we have broken the Internet ;)
<JontheEchidna> hardon release (jackoff) party
<neversfelde> music!
<xRaich[o]2x> harhar
<XanK> the intel video drivers won't be updated until ibex?
<txwikinger> who was talking?
<apachelogger> XanK: jamendo seems b0rkedly
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger is our DJ
<xRaich[o]2x> txwikinger: You are even more famous now ^^
<apachelogger> <-- tha most awesome host
<txwikinger> xRaich[o]2x: why?
<xRaich[o]2x> txwikinger: You are part of the most amazing radio show :P
<XanK> apachelogger: oh wehh, thanks for trying ;)
<XanK> well*
<txwikinger> Ah... Mez is always doing that for me
<txwikinger> or rather to me
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: No!
<apachelogger> very good
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<xRaich[o]2x> :P
<apachelogger> world domination I am coming!
 * txwikinger gets his headphones in case apachelogger gets x-rated
<apachelogger> Oo
<guaqua> i think i'm getting an actual beer soon ;)
<apachelogger> ~order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
<xRaich[o]2x> ~order pan galactic gargle blaster
 * insanity slides pan galactic gargle blaster down the bar to xRaich[o]2x
<apachelogger> guaqua: I am drinking captain cola for 2.5 hours
<apachelogger> I am actually too drunk to do a radio show
<txwikinger> apachelogger: hence the headphones ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> txwikinger: He's still too sober ;)
<txwikinger> xRaich[o]2x: who knows.. that can change fast
<xRaich[o]2x> Let's observe.....
<apachelogger> observers
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose
<apachelogger> McFossey: pling
<txwikinger> webcam stream?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: I think my bandwith wouldn't last
<XanK> for the lulz
<McFossey> apachelogger: plong
<apachelogger> McFossey: any music suggestion?
<McFossey> uh..
<txwikinger> C&W apachelogger
<McFossey> apachelogger: ska is always good for party
 * Nightrose funks with apachelogger 
<apachelogger> depends on tha ska
<apachelogger> trollogic-al ska for example is always partyable
<McFossey> like rbf
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dunno
<xRaich[o]2x> skaaaaaaaaaaaaaa immer nur skaaaaa
<trollogic-al> darn tootin
<McFossey> maybe some crazy german punk like "rotz auf der wiese"
<xRaich[o]2x> lol
<McFossey> very listenable
 * xRaich[o]2x wants more drunk impressions of apachelogger ^^
<trollogic-al> ~order foobar
 * insanity slides foobar down the bar to trollogic-al
<apachelogger> McFossey: lol
<txwikinger> Well.. if you go there, than you can just go to "An der Nordseeküste..."
<xRaich[o]2x> :P
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Yeah!
 * trollogic-al has a drunnk impression of apachelogger 
<trollogic-al> o.0
<Riddell> gosh, apachelogger it sounding drunk
<XanK> drunk cat is drunk
<trollogic-al> see how one eye is lazier than the other? looks just like him.
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: I guess that was drunken enough
<apachelogger> but hey
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: It was XD
<apachelogger> captain is just too awesome
<apachelogger> and hardy just too much kubuntu
 * guaqua start pogoing
<guaqua> +s
 * apachelogger doesn't wanna skank
<apachelogger> I might destroy something
<apachelogger> or hurt myself
<apachelogger> too dangerous
 * Nightrose skanks with apachelogger
<apachelogger> ~order captain
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<Nightrose> I will take care of you :P
<apachelogger> hrrhr ;-)
<Nightrose> but no more captain for you!
<nosrednaekim> lol
<apachelogger> we'll see
<xRaich[o]2x> Cool song.
 * txwikinger thinks there are more Captains for apachelogger if he joddels
<apachelogger> I can't
<xRaich[o]2x> Give it a try :P
<apachelogger> nah, gotta listen to a sample first
 * apachelogger youtubles
 * xRaich[o]2x has a musical request ^^ Yodellogger ^^
<txwikinger> Yoddelling Herron
<xRaich[o]2x> ^^
<JontheEchidna> ...lol
<xRaich[o]2x> hahha XD
<xRaich[o]2x> Great :P
<apachelogger> gracie, gracie
 * apachelogger collects tha flowas
<xRaich[o]2x> ~order pan galactic gargle blaster
 * insanity slides pan galactic gargle blaster down the bar to xRaich[o]2x
<txwikinger> too much information
<xRaich[o]2x> seeeeeexy
<Riddell> oo-boon-too!
<xRaich[o]2x> :P
<xRaich[o]2x> ...
<JontheEchidna> KDE4 ftw
<xRaich[o]2x> JontheEchidna: +1
<Nightrose> I did not :P
<xRaich[o]2x> Invite Nic ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> He's listening :P
<Riddell> Mozart!
<txwikinger> DÖF
<mhb> hey folks
<Riddell> poll results announced! https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+poll/best-8.04-feature
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can have some beethoven
<Riddell> an amazing 4 votes cast
<apachelogger> Riddell: I already did that :P
<Riddell> aww
<apachelogger> ~welcome mhb
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel mhb. Pull up a chair and chill.
<apachelogger> ~order captain mhb
 * insanity slides captain mhb down the bar to apachelogger
<mhb> congratulations to all who worked hard on the release
<apachelogger> that was strange
<apachelogger> ~order captain for mhb
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola mhb! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh@song
<apachelogger> pfft
<Nightrose> ^ feedback
<Nightrose> ;-)
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Translate that song please O_O
<apachelogger> no sense for quality
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: ye don't understand it?
<xRaich[o]2x> I heard kaiserschmarn
 * Nightrose understands about 75%
<guaqua> i can understand the country names
<guaqua> and "ich bin aus österreich"
 * txwikinger understands everything
<mhb> I must admit that I've read a lot of negative stuff about Kubuntu today, and we've had a rough cycle, but I'm still optimistic
<xRaich[o]2x> txwikinger doesn't count.
<apachelogger> mhb: negative stuff?
<mhb> I mean, in comparison to Ubuntu/GNOME
<apachelogger> pfft
<guaqua> yeah, it's like perlmonger commenting about understanding perl ;)
<txwikinger> voting is closed?
<mhb> you can't blame the people for saying "Kubuntu is less posished"
<apachelogger> if the people who mean to complain about that may do it better they can
<mhb> eh, polished
<mhb> you know how everyone wants it: free and bug-less
<mhb> :o)
<guaqua> well, if the less polished is still far better, i don't consider it a bad case :)
 * Nightrose thinks her kde 4 is pretty polished
<mhb> we'll implement everything during the long UDS nights
<Nightrose> ;-)
<mhb> well I hope so
<xRaich[o]2x> :P
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: ^^
 * txwikinger wants to know how he can install the nice weather app like on the kde.org site
<xRaich[o]2x> Wurstwasser
<txwikinger> Country Western apachelogger
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: ^
<nixternal> apachelogger: anything with Sammy Hagar :)
<xRaich[o]2x> From Mundstuhl :P
<Nightrose> hehe
 * nixternal goes to sleep
<mhb> so who's coming to Prague in the end?
<txwikinger> ah.. the special treat for Riddell
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Wurstwasser is a parody on Rammstein ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol, the fancy slider
<xRaich[o]2x> ROFL
 * xRaich[o]2x wants that slider O-o
<mhb> Riddell: ^^
<JontheEchidna> what happen?
<mhb> Riddell: who's coming to Prague?
<guaqua> politics :D
<Riddell> mhb: Nightrose !
<Riddell> Tonio_!
<Riddell> seele!
<Nightrose> \o/
<xRaich[o]2x> Freeeeeeeeeeude schöner Götterfunke :P
<Riddell> stdin!
<Riddell> jpatrick!
<Riddell> ScottK!
<apachelogger> well, everyone but me -.-
 * Nightrose wonders who of them she will see at fosscamp.. - I will be leaving on sunday evening
<Nightrose> I think
<Riddell> also mornfall, vandenoever, roberknight
 * Nightrose checks
<Riddell> ingwa
<TheInfinity> :o
<Riddell> Nightrose: those four^^
<mornfall> Argh. I have to let someone know about that hotel.
<Nightrose> yea leaving 5 pm
<Nightrose> Riddell: k
<emonkey> good evening and gratulations to all to the hardy!
<xRaich[o]2x> TheInfinity: Party!
<Riddell> mornfall: claire newman
<emonkey> ~order beer Stadtguet
 * insanity slides beer stadtguet down the bar to emonkey
<emonkey> thx insanity
<guaqua> apachelogger has gotten a lot quieter lately
<mornfall> Riddell: Yes, yes, but I need to find out what to say first.
<seele> Riddell!
<apachelogger> guaqua: because I am lying
<TheInfinity> i think irc partys are strange. perhaps we should ask canonical to spend us a real party weekend - especially the devs who made so much for kubuntu :)
<seele> oh.. that was a statement not a call
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> partly at least
<apachelogger> TheInfinity: yeah @ linuxtag ;-)
<Riddell> seele: it was an exclamation
<seele> Nightrose: i wont be there until sunday so you might miss me
<seele> Riddell: i see that now :)
<TheInfinity> is Riddell or somebody else at linuxtag? :p
<mhb> Riddell: are we going to do some late night hacking?
<mornfall> Riddell: Wait. From exactly when to exactly when is the FOSSCamp?
<Nightrose> seele: too bad :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: you totally have to come to linuxtag :)
<emonkey> ou yeah Riddelm would be cool if we can meet you in Berlin
<apachelogger> meeting all the kubuntu-de people
<emonkey> s/Riddelm/Riddell
<Riddell> mornfall: Fri 16th / Sat 17th May 2008
<Nightrose> ewwwwwwww apachelogger!
<Riddell> mhb: not too late, 09:00 sharp start
<JontheEchidna> me ears...
<xRaich[o]2x> Ngaaaaaaa
<Riddell> the cat is in a grumpy mood now
<mornfall> Riddell: Ah. I have been überconfused. They invitation said Mon-Fri, which was for UDS. Ooook.
<mhb> Riddell: come on, sleeping is for meatbags :o)
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Tell nic to come ^^
<Riddell> mornfall: I think that's just jorge messing up, you're definately down for fosscamp (which makes sense)
<mornfall> Well, I'll miss floorball, but I can be there on Fri/Sat, no problems.
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: whom?
<Riddell> floorball?
<mornfall> WP it :-).
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: He's an Ubuntu user, who's listening
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: so where should he come to?
<xRaich[o]2x> Erm, the Party?
<xRaich[o]2x> Here.
<Riddell> looks like Shinty
<apachelogger> good point
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Since you are missing Ubuntu people ^^
<apachelogger> right
<xRaich[o]2x> haha
<apachelogger> emonkey: I just hope ubuntu-ch is coming soon
<apachelogger> insanity made fondue just for you people
<apachelogger> ~welcome gvr
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel gvr. Pull up a chair and chill.
<emonkey> apachelogger, coming to?
<apachelogger> here
<apachelogger> tha party
<apachelogger> and I think we need more pop
<apachelogger> anyone with pop around?
 * emonkey is a part of ubuntu-ch ... :P
<apachelogger> emonkey: part
<apachelogger> not all
<JontheEchidna> ~order root beer
 * insanity slides root beer down the bar to JontheEchidna
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Haha he does't believe that he was ment XD
<emonkey> apachelogger, feel free to invite the people in the channel ;)
<sebner> apachelogger: more rocking and rolling ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Lol he just switched to Kubuntu XD
<xRaich[o]2x> We shall overcome :P
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Heya
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: interesting
<apachelogger> ~welcome blueyed
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel blueyed. Pull up a chair and chill.
<apachelogger> ~order beer for blueyed
 * insanity gives blueyed a nice frosty mug of beer.
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: heya!
<blueyed> Thanks! :)
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: Happy Hardy day ;)
<apachelogger> ~order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<insanity> It is Halligalli Hummel Party Day in #kubutu-devel to celebrate the new Kubuntu Hardy Heron release - wooooohoooo!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> Also checkout the most perfect party music on Radio Amarok http://audio.radioamarok.com
 * blueyed drinks
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: that's Happy Halligalli Hummel day :P
<xRaich[o]2x> ~order pan galactic gargle blaster
 * insanity slides pan galactic gargle blaster down the bar to xRaich[o]2x
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> I actually like the word "Hummel"
<apachelogger> of course you like it, that was my idea
<xRaich[o]2x> You invented the word "Hummel"?
<xRaich[o]2x> From now on i shall call you "Master" O_O
<apachelogger> good idea
 * xRaich[o]2x obeys apachelogger 
<apachelogger> sebas: rock and roll .... for example?
<sebner> apachelogger: but I'm ignored ^^
<apachelogger> that song's name is strange
<sebner> apachelogger: lol. false nick ;)
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> why is sebas not here?
<yuriy> yay for release!!
<yuriy> congrats everybody
<apachelogger> congrats yuriy
<apachelogger> ~welcome yuriy
<apachelogger> ~order beer for yuriy
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel yuriy. Pull up a chair and chill.
 * insanity gives yuriy a nice frosty mug of beer.
 * yuriy waits for the cops to take it away :(
<apachelogger> we have cops in here?
<apachelogger> cops but no real ubntus -.-
<apachelogger> *ubuntus
<xRaich[o]2x> They don't want to celebrate with the kubuntu people -_-
<apachelogger> makes me sad
 * apachelogger looks for a sad song
<apachelogger> but hey
<TheInfinity> in #ubuntu-devel theres exacly nothing
<apachelogger> sebner is here
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for sebner
 * insanity slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to sebner.
<apachelogger> TheInfinity: maybe they are already too drunk and are sleeping under the table?
 * apachelogger thinks that might happen to him as well
<sebner> ~order beer for apachelogger
 * insanity gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<blueyed> Any chance somebody is in Berlin on saturday, too?
 * sebner hugs apachelogger 
 * apachelogger gives sebas a captain
<apachelogger> nomnom, captain
<xRaich[o]2x> blueyed: What are you doing in Berlin?
<blueyed> xRaich[o]2x: release party
<apachelogger> blueyed: Czessi and milian are living there
<xRaich[o]2x> ^^
<milian> hum whats going on?
<xRaich[o]2x> milian: Party
<Czessi> ?
<blueyed> Czessi, milian: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=115
<milian> yes Czessi and me both live in Berlin, y?
<milian> blueyed: I'll be there and in fact I'll hold a little presentation for KDE4
<apachelogger> I already was wondering who is going to do it
<blueyed> milian: Great!
<hunger> Congratulations to the new release to everybody who worked on it!
<apachelogger> emonkey: can I do a vidoe confernce based talk at the swiss event?
<apachelogger> hunger: thank you :)
<apachelogger> ~welcome hunger
<insanity> Welcome to the Kubuntu-devel channel hunger. Pull up a chair and chill.
<apachelogger> ~order beer for hunger
 * insanity gives hunger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<milian> gotta work for tomorrow - Millikan experiment is due... sorry guys - gotta leave you
<xRaich[o]2x> milian: Bye
<apachelogger> cu milian
<hunger> apachelogger: I appreciate the thought, but I'd prefer something non-alcoholic.
<xRaich[o]2x> hunger: I'm not drinking in real life, but this is virtual stuff ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> Have a sipp ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> ~order pan galactic gargle blaster for hunger
 * insanity slides pan galactic gargle blaster down the bar to hunger
<hunger> thanks.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hunger: want a tea?
<apachelogger> we also have coke
<Nightrose> ~order white tea for hunger
 * insanity slides white tea down the bar to hunger
<apachelogger> earl grey is better IMO
<Nightrose> white tea = the awesome
<Nightrose> nah
<xRaich[o]2x> Green Tea
<hunger> The thing I hate about releases is that the servers are so ridiculously slow a couple of days afterwards.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you ever try our white tea?
<xRaich[o]2x> But i actually need some white tea.
<apachelogger> tastes awful
<apachelogger> no idea where insanity gets that from
<xRaich[o]2x> Never tried it out.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you just didn't do it right (TM)
<apachelogger> hunger: at amarok that is the only purpose of releases ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: insanity is tha barkeeper -.-
<Nightrose> :P
 * hunger wonders what all the fuss about amarok is.
<sebner> ~order icetea for sebner
 * insanity slides icetea down the bar to sebner
<Riddell> Qbuntu?
<JontheEchidna> White and Nerdy by Weird Al
<xRaich[o]2x> JontheEchidna: +1 :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: did I say Qbuntu?
<apachelogger> sounds interesting though
<guaqua> well how do those two really differ?
<apachelogger> ~order tea, earl grey, hot for guaqua
<guaqua> my finnish pronounciation can't make much of a distinction
<apachelogger> german makes it easy
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> if you are a drunkenlogger it probably doesn't
 * insanity is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain guaqua.
 * aos101 doesn't think the Q desktop environment would be nearly as good though...
<guaqua> well i'm approaching drunkenqua, so :)
<xRaich[o]2x> qvwm....
<guaqua> thanks for the tea
<xRaich[o]2x> The windows-like windowmanager ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> Does it still exist?
<rakekniven> Hello, I (my wife) own a dell inspirion 6400. It was delivered with ubuntu 7.04 and right now I freshly upgraded it to 8.04. Is it a big step from ubuntu to kubuntu. I really love kde and want to have it. My wife want to have it, too :-)
<hunger> aptitude rocks: "downloaded 0B in 5:30 min"
<xRaich[o]2x> hunger: Amazing ^^
<Riddell> rakekniven: just install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<hunger> rakekniven: install kubuntu-desktop and you are set.
<sebner> apachelogger: how many (virtual) beers did you already drink? ^^
<apachelogger> sebner: in my whole life?
<rakekniven> Second question: How to get rid of all this gnome stuff?
<sebner> apachelogger: in the last 2 hours
<apachelogger> 2?
<apachelogger> 3 maybe
<sebner> rakekniven: sudo apt-get remove kde --purge
<sebner> apachelogger: and in RL? ^^
<apachelogger> sebner: none
<apachelogger> <-- only drinks captain
<sebner> apachelogger: good boy
<sebner> lol
<guaqua> err remove kde, sebner?
<apachelogger> but if there is no captain
<apachelogger> ...
<Nightrose> guaqua: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_tea
<sebner> guaqua: of course
<apachelogger> guaqua: he's one of the ubuntu party guests
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the only one
<sebner> ~order caption for apachelogger
<sebner> lol
<xRaich[o]2x> caption?
<sebner> ~order captain for apachelogger
<xRaich[o]2x> wtf?
<xRaich[o]2x> :P
 * insanity slides caption down the bar to apachelogger
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<apachelogger> caption is always good
<apachelogger> sebas++
<apachelogger> hm
<smarter> what is captain?
<xRaich[o]2x> i haz a captionz
<apachelogger> quassel really needs a better autocompletion
<Riddell> rakekniven: remove libgtk2.0-0
<apachelogger> sebas--
<apachelogger> sebner++
<sebner> apachelogger: you can't find my nick, right xD
<xRaich[o]2x> smarter: Captn Morgan... aweful booze ^^
<apachelogger> sebner: no, it is a common problem that quassel's current way to handle autocompletion is way too unintuitive
<rakekniven> is is busy in here today, so I will be back soon. Have a good party!
<apachelogger> especially when one is used to konversation
<xRaich[o]2x> Actually the ultimate evil when i comes to killing brain cells ^^
<apachelogger> ~karma sebner
<insanity> karma for sebner: 1
<xRaich[o]2x> +t
<apachelogger> now that is one awesome karma Oo
<sebner> lol
<sebner> apachelogger: First time I'm here
<sebner> ~order captain for apachelogger
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<apachelogger> insanity isn't usually here
<apachelogger> sebner: I can't drink _that_ fast :P
<sebner> ah k
<apachelogger> especially not captain
<apachelogger> ~karma Riddell
<insanity> karma for Riddell: 10
<sebner> apachelogger: you are the captain god. you *must* xD
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<insanity> JontheEchidna has neutral karma
<apachelogger> Riddell: how did you get that much karma in the half year you were in .dev? Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: I guess it helps to be the best looking developer
<Nightrose> apachelogger: he got karma while he was not there ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds reasonable
<Nightrose> Riddell: haha true
<apachelogger> Nightrose: really?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea
<apachelogger> then I should have 300 by now
<Nightrose> ~karma apachelogger
<Nightrose> ~karma
<insanity> karma for apachelogger: 93
<insanity> karma for Nightrose: 49
<emonkey> apachelogger, maybe :) in german or french?
<Nightrose> hmmm
<apachelogger> emonkey: karma?
<emonkey> we've got two parties
<txwikinger> Que?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> emonkey: fernmah
<emonkey> one in Lausanne and one in Zurich
<apachelogger> lausanne reminds me something to eat
<sebner> apachelogger: and maybe beer?
<emonkey> Lausanne, there ist the international olympic commitee
<apachelogger> sebner: always beer
<emonkey> an Lausanne ist main Nestle corp.
<apachelogger> emonkey: the one that denied exile tibetians to take part in the games?
<emonkey> apachelogger, in Zurich they we maybe are in a romm with 360 degree projection
<apachelogger> the one nestle that is killing people in poor countries
<apachelogger> one way or another
<emonkey> apachelogger, yes they both
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> I will not talk at the french event then
<xRaich[o]2x> My linear algebra prof said that supporting Tibet it like supporting terrorists O_o
<apachelogger> and I like 360° protection
<apachelogger> *projection
<sebner> maybe both? ^^
<emonkey>     *
<emonkey>       One in Lausanne on the 17.05.2008
<emonkey>     *
<emonkey>       One in Zürich on the 24.05.2008
<emonkey> ups
<emonkey> sorry
<emonkey> apachelogger, but I don't know i the system can project movies or just images
<emonkey> I mean the 360 one
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: does he say the same about kosovarians?
<apachelogger> emonkey: movie == a lot of images very fast
<emonkey> yes of yourse but I don't know what kind of machine is behind these projectors and which images can be feeded
<emonkey> if it's really in this room
<apachelogger> the P ones :P
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: dunno
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: worth asking
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: Yeah that band is from a town near here ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> Actually that is their best song.
<apachelogger> it's not like germany would be that big
<apachelogger> uh, that was nice english
<xRaich[o]2x> says the one from austria ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: all that captain....
<Nightrose> ;-)
<sebner> xRaich[o]2x: austria rulez
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: hey, I am living in the universe
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> party is fading I guess
<xRaich[o]2x> Sad
<sebner> ~order captain for apachelogger
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
 * sebner makes him virtually drunken
<sebner> dance for us
<sebner> xD
<guaqua> btw, does kde4 konsole support single-key shortcuts?
<guaqua> last time i tried, no :(
<xRaich[o]2x> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<xRaich[o]2x> Eiffel 55
<Nightrose> awwwwwwwwwwwwww apachelogger - *kiss* for that song
<neversfelde> nein
<guaqua> :D
<emonkey> ölol
<Nightrose> neversfelde:
<xRaich[o]2x> omfg....
<guaqua> the last comment was hilarious
<Nightrose> ~dude
<insanity> Dude. NO.
<apachelogger> do we have metal fans?
<xRaich[o]2x> yep
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I have a song then
<apachelogger> but Nightrose will kill me
<Nightrose> I will?
<Nightrose> nah
<Nightrose> unlikely
<apachelogger> so I better get her away from the pc first
<guaqua> death is underrated
<xRaich[o]2x> ^^
<Nightrose> haha
<guaqua> just play it
<xRaich[o]2x> Mätööllll :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you know my opinion on death?
<Nightrose> I think I do
<apachelogger> please share it with us
<Nightrose> rofl
<Nightrose> it is overrated
<apachelogger> totally
<Nightrose> like a lot of other things
<sebner> apachelogger: no metal. Rocking and rolling
<apachelogger> sebner: for example?
<sebner> apachelogger: what do you have?
<apachelogger> evary thing except the other stuff
<sebner> lol
<sebner> apachelogger: just put something rocking and rolling in
<emonkey> apachelogger, lol
<emonkey> cool! :)
 * emonkey likes Gorillaz
<xRaich[o]2x> Me likey
<xRaich[o]2x> Da Slida
<emonkey> omg no! not taht fast :P
<sebner> apachelogger: what about a greeting to me? ^^
<sebner> ~order captain for apachelogger
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
 * sebner hugs apachelogger 
<emonkey> apachelogger, maybe there is some stuff from aphex twin or infected mushroom?
<apachelogger> im is always good
<xRaich[o]2x> Aphex Twin would be great.
<emonkey> Beri saharof or gamma gobblins from infected mushrooms ... :)
<xRaich[o]2x> emonkey: sounds weird O_o
<xRaich[o]2x> What is it?
<apachelogger> emonkey: what album?
<emonkey> weird sound what else
<xRaich[o]2x> Weird is good ^^
<emonkey> apachelogger, unfortunately unknown
<apachelogger> can't find them without login @ ampache
<sebner> apachelogger: your private collection?
<Nightrose> :)
<emonkey> huh.. thanks :)
<xRaich[o]2x> uuuuuuuuh nice song
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: What's so weird about listening to you, you are actually playing some good music ;)
<Czessi> apachelogger: play some gabba please :D
<xRaich[o]2x> Japanese Gabba ^^
<apachelogger> gabba?
<emonkey> ou xRaich[o]2x I heard these japanese gabba some time ago, this is really weird :P
<xRaich[o]2x> emonkey: I know ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> I hear that while coding.... maybe that's why my code sucks that much XD
<emonkey> lol I've got a big smile if I remember
<apachelogger> emonkey: when I remember ... also, beri saharof sux
<apachelogger> I'll go with becoming insane
<gatewayer> party?
<emonkey> of course!
<gatewayer> nice =)
<xRaich[o]2x> positive ^^
<emonkey> ~order beer Stadtguet
 * insanity slides beer stadtguet down the bar to emonkey
<apachelogger> gatewayer: mit radiö
<gatewayer> where?
<gatewayer> url?
<apachelogger> topic
<txwikinger> mushroom music?
<apachelogger> ~order beer for gatewayer
<gatewayer> lol of cource
 * insanity gives gatewayer a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> txwikinger: is that illegal in germany?
<gatewayer> thx
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I don't care... I am not in Germany :p
<apachelogger> true
<gatewayer> nice tunes =)
<apachelogger> gatewayer: any suggestions?
<gatewayer> pippi langstrumpf ^^
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ~omd
<sebner> ~order captain for gatewayer
 * sebner hugs gatewayer 
<gatewayer> Warp Brothers - Going Insane
<insanity> Ô mon Dieu!!!!!! apachelogger est traumatisé. OMD!
 * insanity adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola gatewayer! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<gatewayer> thx =)
<emonkey> ~order green widow
 * insanity slides green widow down the bar to emonkey
<emonkey> thx!
<apachelogger> emonkey: order cocktail
<apachelogger> gives a list of cocktails
<emonkey> ~order cocktail
<emonkey> ~order cocktails
<emonkey> hm a bit laggy
<apachelogger> doing a lot more than bar work ;-)
<awen_> goodevening everyone :D
<emonkey> insanity looks like he has a lot to do today
<xRaich[o]2x> emonkey: A cocktail takes time.
<apachelogger> and processing abou 20 channels :D
<gatewayer> hmmm insanity is barkeeper?
 * insanity tells emonkey to choose either 'bloody mary', 'cuba libre', 'grüne witwe', 'long island iced tea', 'mai tai' or 'sex on the beach (with apachelogger)'.
<yao_ziyuan> i can't believe the official 8.04 came out so soon after the RC
 * insanity slides cocktails down the bar to emonkey
<sebner> apachelogger: wth? music is wired xD
<apachelogger> sebner: psytrance
<yao_ziyuan> leaving a serious input method bug unsolved...
<sebner> apachelogger: xD
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: ?
<sebner> ~order sex on the beach (with apachelogger) for gatewayer
 * insanity slides sex on the beach (with apachelogger) down the bar to gatewayer
<gatewayer> oh man
<emonkey> gamma gobblins would be much weirder but this track isn't that bad too
<yao_ziyuan> !bug
<yao_ziyuan> !bug yao ziyuan
<apachelogger> ~order sex on the beach for gatewayer
 * insanity builds 4.0 cl Vodka, 2.0 cl Peach Schnapps, 4.0 cl Orange juice and 4.0 cl Cranberry juice in a highball glass filled with ice, garnishes it with orange slices and slides the cocktail together with apachelogger down the bar to gatewayer. Voilà, your Sex on the Beach (with apachelogger) :)
<sebner> damn
<gatewayer> apachelogger, you are the feminine part then ;)
<sebner> rofl
<gatewayer> so get oil for the best feelings =)
<apachelogger> apparently
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<emonkey> apachelogger, ou :(
<emonkey> *sniff*
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Country and Western !!!!!!
<xRaich[o]2x> nooooooooo
<xRaich[o]2x> wurstwasser :P
<awen_> ~order white russian
 * insanity slides white russian down the bar to awen_
<xRaich[o]2x> -__
<emonkey> hrhr
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Country and Western !!!!!!
<xRaich[o]2x> *cries*
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/219513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219513 in scim "Default X input method in Kubuntu 8.04 RC with East Asian system language" [Undecided,New]
<emonkey> apachelogger, any macy gray there?
<FrankH> ~order pabst blue ribbon
 * insanity slides pabst blue ribbon down the bar to FrankH
<FrankH> ty insanity
<xRaich[o]2x> boss hoss?
<emonkey> lol sounds funny
<xRaich[o]2x> Sounds like them.
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: the bug is not even triaged
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: what is triage?
<apachelogger> someone from the bug team had a look at it requested further information assigned an importance and stuff
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: did that issue not appear in the alphas/betas?
<gatewayer> byebye guys
<sebner> gn8 gatewayer
<gatewayer> nice party i wish ;)
 * sebner hugs gatewayer 
<gatewayer> ^^
<apachelogger> gatewayer: nini
<guaqua> thanks, apachelogger :)
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: i didn't test the alphas/beta for that
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for gatewayer
<ryanakca> ~order cookies for all
<gatewayer> =)
<sebner> ~order milk for gatewayer
<gatewayer> byebye
 * insanity slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to gatewayer.
 * insanity slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to all.
 * insanity slides milk down the bar to gatewayer
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: well, I hope, at least someone from east asia did and if they didn't report it ...
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> can't be changed anyway
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: maybe they didn't bother to report
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: you can't expect people too much
<apachelogger> the purpose of betas/alphas is to find such issues and get them fixed in time
<apachelogger> also there is this problem that currently we don't have a lot, if any, team members form asia in general
<yao_ziyuan> can't you release fixes after the official release?
<apachelogger> which makes the whole stuff a lot more complicate
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: sure
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: please write a mail to the mailing list so someone who knows about that stuff takes a look at it
<yao_ziyuan> i know ubuntu.com doesn't have as strong internationalization efforts as redhat
<yao_ziyuan> mailing list... out of my reach... can you do it? just copy that bug report
<awen_> apachelogger: what about some music by scooter ? ... "ramp" or what else you've got?
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: I am doing a radio show right now
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> actually this is a regression
<yao_ziyuan> in kubuntu 7.10, there isn't such a problem
<guaqua> this channel, right now, is not going to take the issue much further
<apachelogger> well, I am almost certain this is caused by some underlying system of ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> a fresh kubuntu 7.10 with chinese selected as system language during installation will give me immediate chinese input
<apachelogger> since the xorg stuff is done by the installer, probably actually the package and not a kubuntu related part
<yao_ziyuan> tell me the url of the mailing list
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com I think
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: just google for it
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: can i write without registration?
<apachelogger> yup
<smarter> still partying? (:
<apachelogger> ending right now
<apachelogger> final song
<apachelogger> well, almost final song
<yao_ziyuan> why a mailing list post is better than a bug report alone?
 * emonkey whishes sleep well to all, I've to go asleep, tomorrow morning is one of y importest exams this semester ....
<smarter> I think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/194474 should be classified as Medium or High importance, this bug sucks and according to upstream is Kubuntu patches fault
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194474 in kdelibs "[hardy] kded in loop (100%CPU) when using 'mount automatically'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xRaich[o]2x> emonkey: n8
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: kubuntu alone gets at least 500 bug reports per week
<smarter> (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158283)
<apachelogger> it's impossible to triage all issues in time
<ubotu> KDE bug 158283 in kded "kded eats up 100% CPU when inserting media" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<apachelogger> nini emonkey
<sebner> gn8 emonkey
<sebner> apachelogger: hey. it's party time. no bug reports here :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: you on air?
<apachelogger> literally party time is ending in about 30 seconds
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> :)
<yao_ziyuan> sent
<apachelogger> ~topic restore
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<apachelogger> ~order cookies for everyone
 * insanity is going to his secret storehouse to get cookies for everyone - might take some time.
 * insanity is back and slides cookies down the bar to everyone
<yao_ziyuan> says: You are not allowed to post to this mailing list
<apachelogger> insanity: bye, thank you for your work today :)
<apachelogger> ~part
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: yeah, one of the list moderaters will pass your mail threw
<apachelogger> through
<apachelogger> something like that
 * apachelogger is a bit drunk from all the partying ;-)
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: i don't think so: You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<apachelogger> pfft
<awen_> apachelogger: yeah :D
<apachelogger> who did do that setup? Oo
 * apachelogger looks at Hobbsee
<sebner> apachelogger is powerless xD
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> just drunk
<apachelogger> and tired
<apachelogger> and busy doing a radio show
<smarter> woohoo, amarok just crashed
<smarter> just trying to open it
<jussio1> I am extremely frustrated :/
<apachelogger> jussi01: why?
<sebner> apachelogger: too drunk to say something? ^
<Nightrose> jussio1: what happened?
<jussio1> apachelogger: I cannot for the life of me get my new screen working properly :/
<Nightrose> :(
<jussio1> its a really beautiful screen... http://www.plasma.com/samsunglcd/240t.htm
<ryanakca> gah, shame on me for trying to install a program
<jussio1> but I just cant get it to give me a correct refresh rate, so it gives me a "wave" effect, as well as a "whistling" sound :/
<jussio1> SHAME ryanakca
<markey> apachelogger: pong
<jussio1> :P
<smarter> mmh... 24''
<ryanakca> jussio1: it's only 1432KB... going onto three minutes :)
<jussio1> hahah
<jussio1> smarter: i can get the correct resolution, but the refresh... arrgh...
<smarter> jussio1: tryied to play with the ModeLine in xorg.conf
<smarter> ?
<jussio1> smarter: yeah, but I cant seem to generate a good modeline. if you can generate a good one for me Id love to try it...
<jussio1> smarter: the specs are in a pdf at the bottom of that link...
<apachelogger> markey: I missed you
<markey> awww :)
<markey> ~cuddle apachelogger
<apachelogger> markey: I wanted to play our song... :(
<apachelogger> insanity already left
<markey> missed ya too
<apachelogger> quite some party we had here
<apachelogger> I am totally broken
<sebner> apachelogger: you are soo drunken. so are soooo great xD
<markey> hehe
<apachelogger> sebner: great drunken
<sebner> :D
<smarter> jussio1: you might try that: http://amlc.berlios.de/
 * smarter is suffering...
<smarter> having your 4 wisdom teeth removed is not really funny
<jussio1> smarter: going through that now, thanks... btw, whats 24" in cms?
<smarter> no idea, google is your best friend
<smarter> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=inch+in+centimeters&btnG=Rechercher&meta= << google calculator power
 * Nightrose hugs smarter - had that done as well - and recently my brother - no fun
 * smarter hugs Nightrose back :)
<jussio1> hrm
 * aos101 is awake...
<nixternal> so much work, so little time
<Nightrose> Arby: please don't close bugs like this just yet - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/212538 - I set it to incomplete so it can expire after 59 days
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212538 in update-manager "updating 7.10" [Undecided,Invalid]
<sebner> gn8 folks
<sebner> apachelogger: great show.gn8
<jeroen-> did I missed the party?
<Nightrose> jeroen-: you did :(
<Nightrose> you might find a beer or two lying around somewhere
<Riddell> no more fun, solid hacking for the next 6 months!
<jeroen-> Nightrose: oh well, where is the afterparty?
<jeroen-> Nightrose: oh yes thank you
<Nightrose> jeroen-: it was in #amarok.radio but ended as well
<Nightrose> Riddell: 6 months? damn - we need to get a party in there somewhere
<Riddell> Nightrose: let's elope to Prague and have one there
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> worksforme
<andrei> hello guys
<andrei> quick question: i've got 7.10. can i upgrade to 8.04 with kde 4?
<andrei> or do i need to install it fresh?
<Riddell> andrei: upgrade to 8.04 then install kde 4
<andrei> will this give me the same environment as installing the hardy version with kde4?
<andrei> i mean, will I have all the programs in the k menu, and such?
<andrei> because i once installed ubuntu (without the k), and then installed kde on top of it, and it wasn't the same thing as kubuntu...
<andrei> :)
<andrei> anyway, congrats on the new release
<andrei> i'm looking forward to trying it
<Riddell> andrei: yes, although you'll have kde 3 apps installed too
<aos101> I'm off. Just want to say thanks to apachelogger for the awesome music.
<jeroen-> does anyone have the dvd-torrent for me, the site is unavailable?
<gribelu> i don't feel right now that i have the stable release :/
<Riddell> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/dvd/
<gribelu> ubuntu.com seems to be a bit slow :)
<jeroen-> Riddell: 404 not found the last few hours :-(
<gribelu> i guess the news is out
<jeroen-> not a direct link?
<jeroen-> or the torrent file, so I can start to seed?
<Riddell> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<jeroen-> Riddell: thanks
<jeroen-> I understand the DVD is an alternate install with an the normal and the remix option?
<Riddell> it's an extended Kubuntu 8.04 live image and alternate install
<Riddell> no kde 4
<jeroen-> ok
<jeroen-> I prefer 3.5.9 myself anyway, so I install that that for other people to
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-25
<jeroen-> I was just wondering; is there somewhere already a oxygen-icon-set for OpenOffice?
<Riddell> no, one is needed
<jeroen-> yes off cource for kde4
<jeroen-> and for people (like me) who use the oxygen-icons already in KDE3 :-)
<Jucato> Riddell: <altj> BTW, the DVD bittorrent link on this page is broken http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php <altj> it looks like it should point here instead http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<Riddell> Jucato: fixed
<Jucato> thanks
<mkargar> i want download link fo r kubuntu hardy-kde4 dvd ver?
<Riddell> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<altj> is there a kde4 dvd image?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> kde3 only
<mkargar> it's KDE3!!only!
<mkargar> I want kde4(64bit)!
<altj> looks like you'll have to install off the cd
<XanK> Silence ftw
<rbrunhuber> There is nearly no press statements about kubuntu, why?
<nosrednaekim> cause Kubuntu is the hated cuz.
<crimsun> the KDE4 remix got a shout out from the un-cuz, so.
<nixternal> the un-cuz?
<rbrunhuber> Maybe i should look for a new, more kde centered distro
<crimsun> nixternal: sabdfl.
<nixternal> crimsun: ya, by accident supposedly :p
<crimsun> good press nonetheless.
<nixternal> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<nixternal> I have to admit, that looks hot
<crimsun> looks very text-y.
<nixternal> looks a tad bit more professional than their front page though
<nixternal> they have a webmaster though full-time
<santiago-ve> nixternal, we could do that too for kubuntu... :)
<nixternal> Riddell: umm, how come we don't have a press release on the dot? I will do it, but you have to wait until I get home
<rbrunhuber> Everything k is somewhat second-citizen.
<nixternal> I am sick as hell of this 2nd citizen shit already
<nixternal> if K was 2nd citizen, then why does EDS Statistics prove we have the majority of the desktop environments? KDE that is
<santiago-ve> nixternal, we can even focus on the two kinds of users... End Users and Developers
<santiago-ve> and have a kind of web-team
<nixternal> and lusers like me :)
<santiago-ve> lusers?
 * santiago-ve scratches his head
<nixternal> santiago-ve: we have a web team, they just have to wait
<santiago-ve> hehe
<nixternal> it was a joke, instead of losers I did lusers instead
<nixternal> nobody really has time for it... ryanakca has been busting his arse on the future of the kubuntu website
<santiago-ve> ye i got it... i just didnt wanted to.. err you know call you loser xD
<santiago-ve> so took the chance of doubt, "Lurking users"
<nixternal> Riddell: derr, I forgot about the contribute button, working up something now
<rbrunhuber> Even hobbsee stepped off a council just now
<stdin> hmm, I don't like that ^ guy
<nixternal> stdin: you and I both
<nixternal> Riddell: I posted a release announcement on the dot
<nixternal> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3431
<nixternal> that story rocks!
<nixternal> bah, I have to participate in class activities...no more sleeping :(
<nosrednaekim> haha nixternal
<yuriy> release party went well
<CheGuevara> this is confusing
<CheGuevara> which package provides qdbusproxy.h
<yuriy> CheGuevara: hmm none according to packages.ubuntu.com
<CheGuevara> hmm yeah
<CheGuevara> but they are in /usr/include/kde/dbus-1.0/qt3/dbus somehow
<DaSkreech> The Dual Vision image for the Kubuntu page is brilliant :)
<DaSkreech> grats to whoever did it
<apachelogger> I have a hangover :(
<CheGuevara> i wish i had one, instead i am messing around with plasmoids at 7 in the morning
<DaSkreech> CheGuevara: They burn your fingers if youtouch them too long
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> wanna get the networkmanager plasmoid working
<CheGuevara> damn plasma api changes
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: I doubt it will
<CheGuevara> hmm?
<CheGuevara> there's a gray message near the plasmoid with the error, but it cuts off the most useful part
<apachelogger> lol
<DaSkreech> Woah
<DaSkreech> I can read ODF in gwenview?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: everything is possible nowadays
<apachelogger> though I wonder why gwenview would do that
<apachelogger> maybe gwenview is becoming okular2
<DaSkreech> It even shows me formulas in the address bar
<DaSkreech> it's crazy
<DaSkreech> Trying to leave the ODF crashes gwenview though :)
<apachelogger> yay akonadi
 * DaSkreech looks up
<\sh> apachelogger, check out "Van Mille" on jamendo.com...very good sound
<\sh> apachelogger, as well, check out Atomic Cat, especially the album "Trance time" of them...very pro...and CC Licensed :)
<apachelogger> last time I was listening to atomic cat I almost got an heart attack because it was so awful
<rakekniven> Hello, I (my wife) own a dell inspirion 6400. It was delivered with ubuntu 7.04 and right now I freshly upgraded it to 8.04. Now it is time to use kubuntu!I just ran "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<rakekniven> kdm is now active instead of gdm
<rakekniven> How to auto login for default user?
<\sh> apachelogger, well, I like that trance time thing...the other 2 albums are really crap
<apachelogger> ok, gotta check it out then :D
<jussio1> rakekniven: the support channel is in #kubuntu, but system settings, advanced, login manager, convenience
<rakekniven> ok, but this hint only works with gdm, I have kdm and get an error
<jussio1> hrm, does lspci have a more verbose switch?
<jussio1> hrm... didnt realise it had  man page :D
<Serega> hi friends!
<DaSkreech> hi
<DaSkreech> and night
<rakekniven> I have a dell 6400 . Since I did the  update to 8.04 my computer gives a loud beep via speakers while booting. It is when kubuntus progress bar is around 80%. What can it be?
<apachelogger> rakekniven: #kubuntu for support
<rakekniven> I asked it there already
<rakekniven> Thought 8.04 is brandnew, so maybe someone here can help me
<apachelogger> right, that doesn't make this channel a support channel still
<apachelogger> rakekniven: lsmod | grep pcspkr
<rakekniven> module is there
<apachelogger> rakekniven: echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/pcspkr-off
<apachelogger>  next time use google
<jussio1> apachelogger: hows your head?
<rakekniven> I am brand new to ubuntu after 10 years of suse. So how should I know to google for pcspkr?
<apachelogger> like an eastern german's one the day after the german reunion
<rakekniven> Anyway, thank you!
<apachelogger> rakekniven: maybe google for dell pc speaker beep?
<apachelogger> and again
<apachelogger> this is not a support channel
<jussio1> apachelogger: ouch :/
<rakekniven> Yesterday evening it looked like :-)
<apachelogger> evening is relative
<apachelogger> and I doubt it
<jussio1> apachelogger: you are going to get quassel into intrepid?
<jpatrick> Riddell: ?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: he just noted that you are coming to prague
<apachelogger> jussi01: yes
<apachelogger> one day
<jussio1> lol
<rakekniven> apachelogger: Bleib mal locker, wird auch nie wieder vorkommen
<jpatrick> apachelogger: oh, right, looked random in my awaylog
<jussio1> rakekniven: english only in here please
<apachelogger> jussi01: that is german, which is allowed here
<apachelogger> rakekniven: ich mein nur
<jussio1> apachelogger: really?
<jussio1> o.O
<jpatrick> jussio1: ja, wirklich
<apachelogger> jussi01: in the past french was the 2nd language of choice
<rakekniven> Thank you and cheers.
<apachelogger> but since there isn't much french going on anymore
<jussio1> I just hate it when someone is holding a conversation in one language, then suddenly switches to another :/
<apachelogger> jussi01: I find that quite funny, it provides a more international feeling ;-)
<jussio1> apachelogger: no doubt... since you understand german, which I dont...
<apachelogger> jussi01: nah, same applies for other languages
<apachelogger> even if I don't understand it
<apachelogger> one can always ask for the topic :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: why aren't you coming? :(
<apachelogger> jpatrick: final exams
<jpatrick> apachelogger: damn.
<snikker> hi, i'm unable to upgrade from cdrom. i've found this in the log file http://pastebin.com/d21e5ccd5
<snikker> i've used an alternate cd, and md5 are ok..
<apachelogger> snikker: #kubuntu for support please
<snikker> apachelogger: ok, sorry.
<txwikinger> Riddell: We have translated the new release notes into German. If you want to link them again -> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/kubuntu/kubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-freigegeben
<ScottK> Has anyone looks at Debian's source package scheme for KDE4 and compared it with ours to find commonality/divergence?
<Riddell> txwikinger: added, thanks
<txwikinger> Thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: main difference is they're doing 4.1 and installing to /usr
<Riddell> once ibex is open we'll merge and be pretty close to what they have
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  So the package naming and what they cover is pretty close?  That's better than I'd thought it would be.
<ScottK> Do we have a design yet for KDE3 -> KDE4 upgrades?
<Riddell> ScottK: of course, our packages are based on theirs
<Riddell> ScottK: we'll move the config dir to ~/.kde and it'll all work perfectly
<apachelogger> ...in theory ;-)
<ScottK> OK.  I'd had the impression we'd done ours independently.  Great.
 * ScottK loves the optimism of the young.
<ScottK> Are we going to move/copy the old configs to ~/.kde3?
<Riddell> don't see any reason to
<ScottK> I guess my real question is, is there going to be an installable kde3 desktop in Intrepid (in Universe no doubt) or will it just be whichever bits have rdepends?
<Riddell> no, kde 3 is dead, we'll keep apps where there's no kde 4 version but that's all
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The other reason I could think is to assist in working through migration issues.  Something like "All of your old KDE3 settings have been moved to ~/.kd3.  If you have application setup issues, this information may be useful.  Once you are satisfied with the setup of your new kde4 desktop, this directory may be deleted."
<ScottK> Dunno if it's needful or not.
<JontheEchidna> So Intrepid will be KDE 4.1 from the start?
<smarter> "All your old KDE3 settings are belong to us"
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yep
<smarter> we're really going to kill KDE3 in intrepid?
<Riddell> ScottK: but we don't want to move them, we want to preserve existing settings
<apachelogger> ScottK: .kde can be really big which makes that action very unacceptable for all users, especially when the partition is filled up anyyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: ScottK means some kind of fallback copy I guess
<apachelogger> in case something goes wrong
<JontheEchidna> So then it wouldn't be worth it to package any KDE-look plasmoids until they are ported to 4.1, due to the plasma api changes.
<ScottK> Riddell: Move/Copy then.
<Riddell> we'll have to try it and see, but I don't have any reason to believe that kde 3 -> 4 settings upgrades are at all problematic
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> if they are, then sure we'll need to do something like that
<apachelogger> they are in some cases
<apachelogger> I heard of completely broken konquerors for example
<apachelogger> also some of the kdeglobals settings can cause issues
<ScottK> By design or bugs?
<ScottK> Will akonadi be default for Kmail mail storage or will a user have to ask for it?
<ScottK> Honestly that one worries me.
<apachelogger> currently it is not
<apachelogger> not even accessible from kmail
<\sh> woohooo
<\sh> bug #194474
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194474 in kdelibs "[hardy] kded in loop (100%CPU) when using 'mount automatically'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194474
<smarter> \sh: this bug should be medium or high
<smarter> according to upstream, this is a Kubuntu-only bug
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> luks patch caused
<apachelogger> I bet 50 bucks on that
<\sh> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2008/04/kubuntu-804-released-with-rock-solid.html
<apachelogger> my thought on the luks patch: letz _never_ implement such a big patch again
<smarter> apachelogger: there's two patches which mess with kded, luks is one of them
<\sh> apachelogger, why it wasn't reverted then?
<apachelogger> I recommended it
<apachelogger> apparently none was listening
<apachelogger> smarter: luks patch is changing a lot of vital structures within kded
<apachelogger> touch all sorts of stock kded modules
<smarter> the other patch is kubuntu_9923_low_disk_space.diff which was added with 3.5.9
<\sh> apachelogger, what was the rational behind the patch then, if we knew it freaks out
<apachelogger> I only knew for amarok
<apachelogger> broke the complete media device stuff
<smarter> is it fixed?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that took 12 hours of my life though
<apachelogger> poor me, really -.-
<\sh> well, /me is heading home now...I'm tired...:(
<\sh> cu later
<apachelogger> hehe, tired :D
 * apachelogger doesn't have a hungover anymore but is also tired now
<apachelogger> *hangover even
<smarter> +    while (dbus_connection_dispatch(dbus_connection) == DBUS_DISPATCH_DATA_REMAINS) ;
<smarter> that's exacty what could cause a loop
<ScottK> Sounds like maybe SRU time then.
<mhb> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb
<mkargar> hello friends:please help me in finding download link for Kubuntu hardy-kde4 DVD Version:)
<apachelogger> I doubt there is one
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, just like we said in #kubuntu-kde4, there is only a CD
<mkargar> oh!ok:)
<nixternal> jeesh, 24 hours later and the archives are still pinged to hell
<apachelogger> question: why don't we have screencast.kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: people are still downloading!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there's still 8000 odd people on the ubuntu i386 tracker, you know...
<nixternal> why don't we have start.kubuntu.org?
<nixternal> ubuntu has a groovy startpage
<apachelogger> nixternal: is that the ubuntu tour?
<nixternal> I am liking the new theme for ubuntu.com stuff they are showing off
<nixternal> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> we need that as well
<nixternal> could this eclipse plugin update go any slower
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what is my opinion on kubuntu promotion again?
<nixternal> I cannot wait for KDevelop 2...I hope it is as easy and as intuitive as eclipse, just much faster
 * Nightrose checks her notes about that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not enough of it
<nixternal> apachelogger: there isn't any?
<nixternal> :)
<apachelogger> hm, is there any?
<Nightrose> there is
<nixternal> besides our blogs?
<apachelogger> I might have to use strigi to find it I guess
<Nightrose> there are talks I heard :P
 * apachelogger strigis for kubuntu promo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is not promotion
<apachelogger> or rather
<nixternal> Nightrose: ya, I give about 1 talk a week on KDE and Kubuntu here in the Chicago land area
<apachelogger> nto any marketing
<apachelogger> *not
<nixternal> I need some money so I can venture out and do more
<Nightrose> nixternal: ditto
<Riddell> nixternal: 1 a week?  that's a lot, who to?
<yuriy> nixternal: eclipse is intuitive now?
 * apachelogger needs money to employ people to take care of his visions
<apachelogger> Riddell: cats, dogs, somtimes cars I guess ;-)
<smarter> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html ?
<nixternal> Riddell: different local universities (there are over 50 in the area alone) and various user groups
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> 50
<nixternal> Riddell: plus KDE and Kubuntu is about all that is in my vocabulary now a days :)
<Nightrose> nixternal++
<nixternal> apachelogger: probably more
<apachelogger> that's almost enough for one year of talks
<apachelogger> and then you can start form the beginning :D
<nixternal> most of the universities/colleges around here have computer group meetings once a week where they try to draw in a new crowd
<smarter> nixternal: you were thinking of a start page like: /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/kfirefox-index.html ?
<nixternal> that is garbage smarter :) I created it, so I know it is garbage :)
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> lol
<smarter> ah :)
<nixternal> Ubuntu has http://start.ubuntu.com I think it was
<nixternal> it looks sharp though
<apachelogger> start.ubuntu redirects to www.ubuntu
<smarter> redirects to ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<nixternal> there is a port number to use and I don't know it off hand
<apachelogger> that thing is super good
<nixternal> ya it is
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think we should get sven to do amarok promotion on his own and we should launch a super cool codename'd promo campain for kubuntu
<Nightrose> generally I think that would be a good idea
<Nightrose> but:
<Nightrose> e cannot let sven do amarok promo on his own!
<Nightrose> no way
<apachelogger> yeah, right, he isn't very good at it
<apachelogger> what happened to my squad anyway
<nixternal> only one way to get good at it though, let him do some
<apachelogger> I am afraid I am a bad markting campaign leader
<Nightrose> nixternal: he does already
<Nightrose> for years ;-)
<nixternal> can't have that attitude in a volunteer community :)
<nixternal> is it a language barrier?
<apachelogger> he actually helped me start rokymotion
<Nightrose> nah
<Nightrose> it is just sven ;-)
<nixternal> heh
<apachelogger> good promotion is tricky
<nixternal> you want to watch an amazing speaker, Jono most definitely, but Mako totally blows my mind
<apachelogger> you have to know what the target user group expects
<nixternal> he is this free spirited dude that just does what he wants, then boom it is talk time...his brain has to be full
<nixternal> I watch his talk last weekend on errors, freakin' awesome
<Nightrose> nixternal: the problem with sven is mainly that he totally lacks attention to detail
<Nightrose> besides that he does good work
<Nightrose> and is a good freind
<Nightrose> *friend
<apachelogger> and a good alcoholic :P
<yuriy> both Jono and mako were at our release party :D
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> right
<nixternal> yuriy: oh ya, I forgot that Jono is in Lexington this weekend
<apachelogger> meh I broke plasma again
<nixternal> again? thought plasma has been broken for almost 2 weeks now :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, it is actually working for almost 2 weeks now :P
<apachelogger> just not that well
<apachelogger> and not completly
<nixternal> just not that well != working :)
<apachelogger> really, who needs a systray? :P
<nixternal> hahah
 * nixternal goes and gets out of his pajamas just in case we get wiped out by a tornado...don't want to have to walk out in my pj's
<nixternal> I don't get it...growing up the only time we heard the tornado sirens was the first tuesday every month for testing
<nixternal> hell, now we here them a quite a few times when not testing
<nixternal> hola jjesse
<apachelogger> Nightrose: my opinion on torandos is?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: they are scary
<jjesse> hola nixternal
<apachelogger> oh
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> that was wrong
<apachelogger> they are just overrated
<nixternal> ya, until you get hit by one
<apachelogger> stupid tornados
<apachelogger> as if they were important
<nixternal> they will suck the underwear right off your body
<apachelogger> walking around like motus
<Nightrose> apachelogger: scary != important
<apachelogger> nixternal: that actually sounds interesting
<nixternal> leave you with one shoe on standing in the driveway butt nekked :p
<Nightrose> nixternal: he would like that ;-)
<nixternal> that is of course if you survive
<apachelogger> indeed
<nixternal> Nightrose: haha, he is probably dressed like that right now
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> that sounds like a good way to meet new people
 * nixternal goes and blows his head off to get rid of that mental image
<Nightrose> ohnoes
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> which reminds me on the question whether I can do the KDE MM talk dressed up as leather daddy
<Nightrose> no!
<apachelogger> in torando outfit?
<Nightrose> no not that either
<nixternal> OMG!#!@!!
<apachelogger> meh
<JontheEchidna> PONIES
<nixternal> I have the local news on watching the weather
<apachelogger> that talk is going to be so boring
<nixternal> and their looper just blue screened
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where? Oo
<apachelogger> nixternal: Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nah we are going to rock the crowd :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are we singing?
<nixternal> never in my life...they are talking about the severe weather heading our way, when and where to duck for cover, and then boom! Microsoft crashes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you can tress up like leinir though
<nixternal> now the entire state will die
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea we can sing
<nixternal> damn you microsoft!
<apachelogger> nixternal: windows can also be afraid
<jjesse> why now damn you microsoft?
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> maybe it crashed to prevent you from a heat attack?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: furryly?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: jep
 * apachelogger finds furry quite erotic lately :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> jjesse: we have severe weather and the local news was showing who is getting hit, when and where it will hit next, and if you should or shouldn't take cover..and his presentation crashed
<Nightrose> I knpw
<Nightrose> *know
<nixternal> Art Norman rocks! he yelled out "CONTROL ALT DELETE!"
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> hahahahaha...we have clowns for our news
<apachelogger> nixternal: call them
<jjesse> lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<apachelogger> recommend kubuntu
<nixternal> jjesse: do you get our NBC 5 news in GR?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu + wine
<nixternal> I know they get it in Benton Harlem
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dood, you are so focused on alcohol
 * nixternal hears thunder...starts to cry...hold me
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * Nightrose holds nixternal
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu + Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Nightrose> everything is going to be ok
 * apachelogger gives nixternal a dragon
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> that thing soud guard you
<apachelogger> *should
<Nightrose> apachelogger: a konqui?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: of course it is not, as Coke is Not an Emulator
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah, whatever
<smarter> Wine is not an emulator is not an emulator is not an emulator
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I want a konqui to protect me as well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you haz thunder?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> still
<Nightrose> I needs one
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and about the PONIES thing: http://www.metlin.org/content/blog/omgponies.jpg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: use the core
<Nightrose> think of all the scary guys out there
<apachelogger> ..like the core?
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> indeed, very scary he is
<Nightrose> :P
 * apachelogger shouts KAY DEE EEE through the channel
<apachelogger> wow 25kB/s from at.archive.ubuntu
<apachelogger> that is almost fast
<jjesse> us.archive is running slow as well :(
<smarter> tip: de.archive is okay
<smarter> fr.archive is slow as hell
<jjesse> untile you just mentioend it :)
<smarter> yes :)
<apachelogger> they should just run the fr archive on the europecluster thingy
 * smarter is going to try the swiss mirror
<nosrednaekim> try cc.columbia.... its always fast.
<smarter> switzerland = 188 kB/s
<smarter> but you have to find the country code to use it (:
<jjesse> sw?
<smarter> nop
<jjesse> sz?
<smarter> that should be sweden
<smarter> no
<Nightrose> ch
<jjesse> ch
<apachelogger> ch
<jjesse> hrmm why ch/
<smarter> yes :]
<smarter> ch = Confédération Helvetique
<Nightrose> confoederatiohelvetiva
<jjesse> that must be the official name/
<Nightrose> space in there and -typos :P
<jjesse> hrmm shift key stopped working
<apachelogger> overrated
<nosrednaekim> apparent;y apachelogger's - key has stopped working
<nosrednaekim> ok.... can the offical ISO's be changed?
<nosrednaekim> the kde4 remix CD needs knetworkconf-kde4 on it
<nosrednaekim> for all these people with static IP's
<jjesse> why is it so hard to find a good mirror for remix/
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: no
<apachelogger> would have to be done for .1
<nosrednaekim> err
<nosrednaekim> this is horrible.
<jussio1> !torrents-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: Some kind of SRU would be needed to I'd imagine.
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... its the Re-mix though, so there is no commercial support, no ship-it, etc. How difficult would that be?
<ScottK> I'd imagine not that difficult, but you'd have to talk to Riddell.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<jjesse> wow switching between windows is so painfully slow
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: kde4?
<jjesse> yes kde4
<jjesse> 4 gigs of ram for my system
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... you running compositing?
<jjesse> nope
<nosrednaekim> kwin is faster with compositing turned on IME
<nosrednaekim> (if you have OpenGL)
<jjesse> ok i'll have try that
<jjesse> hrm update and restart of kdm made my atl-tab speed pick up
<nosrednaekim> ping Riddell
<jjesse> i think he is now on vacation :)
<jjesse> or "has left the building"
<nosrednaekim> heh :)
<apachelogger> I never get vacation -.-
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: you can ask me :P
<nosrednaekim> it has o do with getting something on the official Kde4 remix
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: get a new package on the cd?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> something(anything) to graphically edit static IP setps
<apachelogger> well, if it is possible at all, 8.04.1 is earliest date to do this
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> knetworkconf-kde4 is not working right now
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh.
<apachelogger> well, there is another problem
<apachelogger> even if we deploy it in 8.04.1
<apachelogger> there is still no way to invoke it from systemsettings
<apachelogger> in admin mode
<nosrednaekim> right.... I guess it will have to wait till we release a 4.1 CD (if we do that)
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: only with intrepid I think
<nosrednaekim> oh well, I think i'm gonna go write up a tutorial for how to do static networking from the command line then :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you could just advise to use knetworkconf
<apachelogger> which should be invokeable from knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but how are they gonna DL it if they have no network?
<nosrednaekim> (its not included)
<stdin> chicken | egg
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: true
<apachelogger> oh man
<apachelogger> that is a quite stupid issue
<apachelogger> knetworkmanager actually has more dependencies than knetworkconf
<etretyak> apachelogger: about systemsettings and admin mode.. i've implemented policykit authorization for HAL (for mount/unmount).. so I can do for systemsettings
<apachelogger> etretyak: I think this should be done in KDE itself
<apachelogger> actually suse dirk did some testing with policykit a couple of weeks ago
<apachelogger> for kdesu I think
<apachelogger> but really, the problem with systemsettings-kde4 is that it just doesn't have buttons to go in admin mode
 * apachelogger proably found the problem with knetworkconf-kde4
<jussio1> \o/
<nosrednaekim> awwzome
<apachelogger> almost working
<apachelogger> just that it doesn't find the devices -.-
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img077.png
<apachelogger> which button to use ;-)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<apachelogger> well
<stdin> does that say "Do not asl" :p
<apachelogger> in my opinion it's not worth to patch the 4.0.3 version to a usable state
<apachelogger> the 4.0 version is in worse condition than plasma was in 4.0.0 IMO
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: when Riddell is back, just tell him to add knetworkconf to the remix seed for 8.04.1, all it's deps are already resolved by network-manager-kde
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: alright
<nosrednaekim> almost finished with my guide, so i'll need a factoid for that
 * apachelogger gives stdin a cookie
<apachelogger> good work on the KDE 4 backports :)
 * stdin munches on cookies and craves milk
 * nosrednaekim gives stdin a cow
<stdin> one with Super Cow Powers?
<nosrednaekim> sure... why not :)
<JontheEchidna> The problem with Plasma post-4.0.0 was that nobody tested the fraking backports
<JontheEchidna> super obvious bugs popped up
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so true
<nosredna_ekim> could someone put this up as a factoid for the kde4 static networking? http://tinyurl.com/3ky2ly
<nosredna_ekim> thanks... later.
<Riddell> knetworkconf-kde4 is on the remix CD
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it is broken
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/amarok/+pots/amarok/ca/+translate?show=translated&start=2000
<apachelogger> Edit Track
<yuriy> Jucato: great job on the autostart guide!
<Jucato> yuriy: thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-26
<dat> I've just been trying to set up avahi and the enable_avahi script is missing from /usr/share/avahi - does anyone know where I can get it from?
<dat> I figured out that all it does is write a line to /etc/default/avahi-daemon and then start the init.d process which I have done and can't see my other machines services let alone this machines
<sophiemg> hola
<sophiemg> alguien me puede ayudar en una tarea?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<e-uoaphys> is kubuntu 8.04 using kde4, or kde3 default?
<stdin> default is kde3
<nixternal> default is whatever you download :p
<nixternal> you download Kubuntu 8.04 you get KDE, you download the Remix, you get KDE 4
<nixternal> and who in their right mind enjoys doing a code walkthrough?
<ScottK> When it's someone else's crap code and you don't like them?
<ScottK> Is there a metapackage for all the kde4 games?
<stdin> kdegames-kde4 ?
 * ScottK tries
<stdin> well, that seems exist anyway
 * stdin should really know
<ScottK> Yep.  That was it.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<stdin> :)
<nixternal> ScottK: actually all of the code was very well written...funny thing is I wrote a module where it reviewed high, but my brain was toast, and I was feeling e.tarded
<nixternal> I couldn't make sense of my own comments..just needed sleep
<ScottK> K.  Just offering that as a scenario that might be fun.
<ScottK> Speaking of needing sleep ...
<ScottK> Good night all.
<nixternal> ScottK: ahh, just totally grasped what you said up there...that would be fun :)  anywho, g'nite to you as well
<mhb> is it me or do we need a good theme for KDE4 KDM?
<jpatrick> kwwii: ^
<mhb> well
<mhb> we cannot count on him, he is too busy with his job
<mhb> but I meant in general
<mhb> look around, see what is available, do some branding...
<mhb> perhaps offer a bit similar look to what Ubuntu is offering
 * mhb has to check how gdm actually looks like these days
<mhb> jpatrick: how are you doing these days?
<jpatrick> mhb: not too good, but surviving
<mhb> jpatrick: hmm, bad
<jpatrick> mhb: am loving coding in Python tho, how about yourself?
<mhb> jpatrick: I am not doing much coding recently, a bit C sharp, but I am not liking that :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: I have to do VB at school, but I always have firefox in the background with docs.python.org opened
<mhb> jpatrick: VB is even more evil than C Sharp
<jpatrick> so true
<mhb> jpatrick: so you are coming to UDS?
<jpatrick> mhb: hopefully, depends on when the money comes, but I'm doing what I can
<mhb> jpatrick: splendid! What are your plans for intrepid? Meaning stuff you want to take part of yourself...
<jpatrick> mhb: hmm, haven't really thought of it yet..
<mhb> okay
<jpatrick> mhb: hopefully some coding :)
<jpatrick> but with no internet at home, things get tricky.
<mhb> well that is not true :-)
<mhb> I was also coding without internet for some time
<mhb> you can install all the documentation you need as packages
<mhb> python, qt3, qt4... you name it
<jpatrick> ah, that reminds me
<jpatrick> well, library's closing.. best be off.. :(
<mhb> see you
 * jpatrick has all docs waiting for him
<jpatrick> mhb: ps. some example code of mine ;) http://www.cli-apps.org/content/show.php?content=79678
 * mhb checks it out
<mhb> interesting
 * jpatrick uses it basically to store his passwords 'safely'
<jpatrick> bye for now
<mhb> bye
<TimS> Wo edits the website? They have the link to the English DVD ISO server wrong.
<TimS> who*
<TimS> It should be http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/
<jjesse> morning :)
<ligemeget> Good morning :)
<ligemeget> (well... aftenoon actually..)
<jjesse> hello ligemeget
<ligemeget> my hat's off to the Kubuntu website - even though I don't like some of the colors, in terms of news and general design it still pwns ubuntu.com :)
<jjesse> i know they are working on making some further changes to it
<ligemeget> Reading the mailing list, I've gotten the impression that the kubuntu-devs were relatively short on manpower..?
<ligemeget> Sorry, got kicked off while installing kubuntu-desktop :)
<Nightrose> ligemeget: we could use a helping hand, yes ;-)
<ligemeget> Nightrose, I'm about to get used to Kubuntu - then I may introduce myself to the devel-list. Although I really don't know really much programming yet (unfortunately mostly Java) I'm willing to read up on it :)
<Nightrose> :) great
<Nightrose> you can also do packaging, documentation, bug hunting for example
<Nightrose> if you don't want to program
<ligemeget> But I want to program, actually - since it's what I'm studying, so I guess helping out Kubuntu would be great learning
<ligemeget> Also, is your Documentation part of the ubuntu-docs team?
<jjesse> bug hunting would be great as well
<jjesse> ligemeget: yes it is
<jjesse> myself and nixternal head up the documetnation for kubuntu
<jjesse> as part of uuntu-docs
<ligemeget> do you also use help.ubuntu.com wiki?
<jjesse> yes
<devilsadvocate_> i had a question about bug triaging : what does it take for a bugs status to change to Confirmed?
<ligemeget> okay - then I could probably do something there as well
<ligemeget> devilsadvocat_: If someone else than the reporter is able to reproduce the bug
<ligemeget> (...I think)
<Nightrose> devilsadvocate_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ligemeget> brb, reboot to KDE :D
<ligemeget> there
<ligemeget> lovely
<ligemeget> Now Amarok is in KDE, where it belongs :)
<TimS> Any doc guys here?
<jjesse> did TimS leave?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> but still in #kde-docs
<ScottK> jjesse: RE your blog post on external monitors: You might ask bryce if your driver/X support what you are trying to do.  He can probably give you a hint on which way to get it done.
<jjesse> ScottK: thanks it would be disappointing if i can't, one of the reasons i still keep iwndows on my laptop
<ScottK> He just started a wiki page on configuring X and it'd be a useful addition if you could come up with a HOWTO once you've got it.
<jjesse> would love to write it up
<jjesse> i hate "sharing" my desktopw hen i use a projector
<ScottK> So tell him that and ask for some pointers.
<jjesse> cause when i teach during the lab time i'm usually doing other things that i don't want to disaply to all the students
<fdoving> jjesse: then you need a projector-laptop and a secret-websurfing-during-class laptop :)
<jjesse> fdoving: yeah that would be nice wouldn't it :)
<nixternal> mornin' Kubuntu'ites!
<Jucato> Kubuntites :)
<Jucato> (like Canaanites and Hittites :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> nixternal:  I might ask you next week what doc-type projects we have planned for Kubuntu :)
<nixternal> Jucato: how about an entire rewrite for Kubuntu docs?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> wow
<nixternal> which we could definitely use your help on
<nixternal> we have to do KDE 4 docs for Kubuntu, and on top of that, I have about 50 docs to write for KDE 4
<Jucato> sure. since I've realized and convinced myself that I suck at debian packaging, and my C++ fu is not up to par... I think I can help with docs a bit
<nixternal> so start playing with docbook now, because I am putting you to work for Intrepid
<Jucato> lol I might use a different system :P
<nixternal> I could care less what you use honestly :)
 * Jucato is trying to avoid learning docbook directly first :P
<Jucato> asciidoc actually... then output to docbook
<nixternal> docbook is easy...it is like learning html
<Jucato> oh that's the perfect statement to discourage me :)
<nixternal> ahh, I haven't played with asciidoc yet, but I hear people talking about it
<Jucato> since I just realized that I desperately needed to upgrade my brain to XHTML 1.1 and CSS2 :)
<nixternal> I would love to have a functioning moinmoin -> docbook plugin
<nixternal> but that hasn't happened in 2 years
<nixternal> CSS2? CSS3 will be out in the next year or so
<Jucato> nixternal: CSS1 was my last glance at the beast :P
<nixternal> heh, I suck at CSS honestly, I just poke around until it works
<Jucato> oh and I'd love an html->docbook converter.. maybe asciidoc will be my panacea :)
<nixternal> I think we should write docs in LaTeX
<nixternal> I think my new favorite app is Kile
<Jucato> Kile and Kate :)
<nixternal> speaking of Kate, I need to finish writing the xml plugins for Kate 4
<nixternal> http://giss.tv:8000/guademy.ogg
<nixternal> they are talking about Akonadi
<nixternal> wstephenson that is
<Jucato> heheh good he didn't get booed out :P
<Jucato> are you attending akadec/gaudemy if it ever happens?
<nixternal> gaudemy is going on right now
<nixternal> that is a live link
<Jucato> oh right
<nixternal> haha, developers, developers, developers!
<Jucato> hm.. guademy. that's not the planned Akademy + Guadec in one place right?
<Jucato> at least not yet?
<nixternal> umm, I think so
<Jucato> because the call for suggestions was for 2009... now I'm confused :)
<Jucato> anyway...  :)
<nixternal> hrmm, there is another one they are working on as well
<nixternal> Guademy is quit small, I think 110 people max
<Jucato> ah ok. different one then
<nixternal> quite
<nixternal> can't speel this morning
<Jucato> ovbiousyl
<Jucato> er. obvsiously
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> right.. I'm sleepy :)
<apachelogger> ladies and gentleman, I present you: Kubuntu 8.04's worst bug
<apachelogger> bug #203349
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-ru "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<apachelogger> This astonishing bug is effecting _all_ language packs and at least 4 of our stock KDE 3 applications
<apachelogger> It indeed deserves the title "Worst Bug"
<apachelogger> and it makes me wonder whether it makes any sense besides breaking... to import already translated applications into rosetta
<ScottK> I just filed my first KDE4 bug.  KDE Bug 161308
<ubotu> KDE bug 161308 in general "Number of games played increments both when a game is started and when a game ends" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161308
<smarter> apachelogger: worksforme with Frenchy KDE
<apachelogger> smarter: in amarok?
<smarter> apachelogger: no problem
<apachelogger> cool, but strange
<smarter> oh, I just found it
 * apachelogger purges the french languagepack again :P
<smarter> I didn't see it before because I was listening to a lastfm flux, and you can't edit them
<apachelogger> ic
<smarter> well, it's not that bad
<smarter> at least in amarok, it's only one right-click item which has this bug
<smarter> and I remember having this bug(in Amarok too) some times ago
<smarter> I'm not sure if it has been reintroduced recently or if it was always there
<apachelogger> smarter: in dolphin it's the statusbar
<apachelogger> which is visible all the time
<ScottK2> Riddell: Are you aware of http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20080426-2.txt
<smarter> apachelogger: no problem with the status bar
<apachelogger> and that amarok right click menu is the most used one I think
<smarter> dolphin3 ?
<smarter> d3lphin actually
<apachelogger> smarter: only happens on delete or something
<apachelogger> ...only KDE 3 apps are imported into rosetta ;-)
<smarter> I created and deleted a file and no problem
<smarter> but you should test with alpha 2 or 3, I'm sure this bug has happened before and maybe it has been corrected and reintroduced recently
<apachelogger> happens in de
<apachelogger> interessting
<apachelogger> it doesn't happen in fr
<smarter> with what app?
<apachelogger> d3lphin
<smarter> yes, I saw  the bug for Adept some times ago too
<smarter> but I don't remember having it with KTorrent
<ligemeget> apachelogger, I can confirm it in da
<ligemeget> I was actually discussing it w/ other translators in another channel earlier - we thought it was our fault :)
<apachelogger> ligemeget: did you only notice in amarok or d3lphin as well?
<ligemeget> apachelogger, where in d3lphin?
<apachelogger> ligemeget: dolphin, the file manager
<ligemeget> I've only got Dolphin 0.9.2
<apachelogger> kde 3 version is called d3lphin
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that one :P
<ligemeget> ah, ok
<apachelogger> ligemeget: if you just open it
<apachelogger> in the statusbar
<apachelogger> smarter: fr for d3lphin is correct indeed
<apachelogger> I am wondering why though
<ligemeget> apachelogger, in the bottom status bar it just says "19 items (11 Folders, 8 Files)" - it's not even translated!
<smarter> ligemeget: translated here, blame the translators ;)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Current German[0]: 	Copy text 	
<apachelogger> Ein Element#
<apachelogger> Current German[1]:   	  	
<apachelogger> (no translation yet)
<apachelogger> English singular:   	 Copy text   	
<apachelogger> 1 Item
<apachelogger> this would mean
<apachelogger> smarter: I think that issue is even far more complex than I thought
<apachelogger> it appears for amarok in every language apparently
<ligemeget> shall I add language-pack-kde-da to the bug?
<apachelogger> because amarok is having the same string as non-plural and as singular form for a plural combination
<apachelogger> ligemeget: I already did, you can just add a comment about it
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> if there is no plural translation for a string which should be plural form
<apachelogger> rosetta only exports the non-plural translation
<apachelogger> which breaks the syntax
<smarter> apachelogger: maybe we should ask the devs in #launchpad
<smarter> but why does it only affects kde3 apps?
<apachelogger> smarter: because we don't import KDE 4 apps into rosetta right now
<apachelogger> I think at least ;-)
<smarter> yes, but the gnome/xfce folks don't seem to have any problem
<apachelogger> KDE has a special way of handling the plural stuff AFAIK
<apachelogger> earlier rosetta didn't even recognize it as plural forms which lead to most awesome broken translations as well
<smarter> ugh
<smarter> go in #launchpad and kill someone ;)
<apachelogger> none around right now
<apachelogger> first I will aggregate more information
<apachelogger> and this stuff needs to be topic for UDS
<ligemeget> Anyone here who can open http://www.rommedahlen.dk/musik/Wongraven.mp3 ?
<apachelogger> the whole rosetta import is causing mostly issues
<apachelogger> may it be because rosetta fcks something up
<apachelogger> or because the language teams change translations
<apachelogger> I really see no reason for the latter
<apachelogger> KDE is having pretty strong QA for l10n
<apachelogger> smarter: intressting fact, in upstream d3lphin msgid "1 Item" and msgid "%1 Items" are 2 seperate strings
<apachelogger> and not a plural combination
<smarter> we shouldn't use LP for l10n in the first place imho...
<apachelogger> ---> we <--- indeed shouldn't
<apachelogger> it makes sense for upstream projects
<apachelogger> like when d3lphin chooses to use rosetta for translation it's ok
<apachelogger> but there is absolutely no reason why we, as distributor, should modify translations unless they are completely wrong
<ligemeget> The Danish Amarok translation blows IMHO, but I'm taking that complaint elsewhere :)
<apachelogger> da     0     0     0     100 %
<apachelogger> but complete :D
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/amarok/l10n/amarok-1.4.9.1.html
<Nightrose> IMHO it is a waste of workforce (unless you hope they will get from translation to other parts of *ubuntu)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: at it's best it is limiting workforce
<apachelogger> when someone translates a new application to german, while upstream doesn't even have one
<apachelogger> it makes some sort of sense for us
<smarter> what is a "fuzzy" string?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea sure
<apachelogger> but who will push it upstream?
<apachelogger> none does
<nixternal> I added info to the team report for us - anything you can think of that you feel needs to be added, speak up now or forever hold your peace
 * smarter only knows fuzzy pop
<apachelogger> so it is highly unsocial
<apachelogger> smarter: fuzzy strings are kind of translations which need a review
<smarter> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> for example when I change an exisitng string in Amarok, existing translations which will be marked fuzzy so the translators review it whether they need to change the translation as well
<apachelogger> nixternal: KDE 4 is tha awesomest
<nixternal> Riddell: for Intrepid I say we maintain a team report page where we can update it as we hack on stuff, making it easier to transfer to the community page
<nixternal> I will setup a wiki page just for it - time we start collaborating a little more outside of IRC :)
 * ScottK2 barely manages status reports for paid work when they are contractually required.  The odds of me doing on a volunteer basis aren't very high.
<nixternal> ScottK2: you are the one I really wanted status stuff from actually in regards to guidance because you busted your ass on it
<nixternal> all i put on the report was 'Guidance fixes' :)  couldn't remember them all
<smarter> nixternal: aptitude changelog kde-guidance
<nixternal> smarter: your name fits you well, cuz that didn't even pop into my head as of yet :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: I did a lot on that, but awen did quite a bit and smarter's contribution was quite important too.
<smarter> nixternal: thanks ;)
<ScottK2> nixternal: For displayconfig, the short version is took it from non-functional and crashing with modern Xorg and display adapters to generally functional for single screen configurations.
<ScottK2> awen got brightness control to be generally working and reliable.
<ScottK2> All of the guidance modules seem to be pretty stable.
<ScottK2> That wasn't always the case.
<ScottK2> Also got apport fixed so it wouldn't crash when trying to report guidance crashes so we actually were getting bugs when bud stuff happend.
<nixternal> ok, added all of that
<ScottK2> I'd leave out the bit about accidentally changing the api and causing about half a dozen other packages to start breaking the week before the RC.
<smarter> :P
<smarter> nixternal: and I got it not to stop working when HAL is restarted(happens when it's upgraded)
<nixternal> I added all of the changelog stuff for april, except for the part where pitti reversed one of our patches :)
<nixternal> keep the "oops, our bad" stuff out of there :)
<nixternal> politican rocks!
<ScottK2> smarter: Good point about the hal stuff.
<txwikinger> Wenn will the first intrepid repo be available?
<ScottK2> Generally it's 2 -3 weeks after release.
<ligemeget> In other news: Kopete-Windows Live Messenger cannot send/receive files
<yuriy> anyone want to consider bug 222141 a bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222141 in kdepim "Color of Items changed after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222141
<nixternal> ScottK2: didn't they open the tool chain right about UDS time last release?
<nixternal> actually, I think they had the toolchain in place before UDS
<ScottK2> Yes, but UDS was closer to release.
<nixternal> txwikinger: also keep an eye on lists.ubuntu.com, when you see the intrepid-changes list, the toolchain has begun :)
<ScottK2> UDS was ~2 weeks after release, not a nearly a month.
<txwikinger> nixternal: will do
<nixternal> ScottK2: that is true
<nixternal> ScottK2: you going to this UDS?
<txwikinger> Is it already decided where the UDS in fall will be?
<nixternal> yup
<ScottK2> nixternal: Yes.
<nixternal> damn you :)
<nixternal> jono and jcastro were telling me to pay my parking tickets so I can get my passport :)
<ligemeget> where?
<nixternal> tell Canonical to pay them :p
<nixternal> ligemeget: where what?
<yuriy> this UDS is in a month?
<nixternal> yuriy: ya
<nixternal> in Prague, mhb's backyard
<ligemeget> Just curious about the UDS :)
<ligemeget> ah
<txwikinger> nixternal: where?
<nixternal> the next UDS? no clue, that won't be announced for about another 4 months
<txwikinger> Ah
<txwikinger> well.. I don't know where I will be at that time either :D
<nixternal> we sent Claire a proposal for the University of Illinois @ Chicago, but they said "nah, thanks anyways" :)
<nixternal> typically they do the spring/1st quarter UDS in Europe and the fall/4th quarter UDS in the US...hopefully it stays that way :)
 * nixternal goes to O'Hare
<nixternal> cya
<yao_ziyuan> have to say a bug :)
<yao_ziyuan> in kubuntu you create a new user but it can't log into a new kde session
<yao_ziyuan> in a gnome desktop you can create such a new user
<yao_ziyuan> i mean 8.04
<karaluh> hello
<andrew_> I am having problems with nfs-client.  Anyone know what's wrong ?
<coreymon77> andrew_: devel != support
<andrew_> nfs reports "internal error"
<karaluh> coreymon77: i'm here
<coreymon77> karaluh: ya, im not a developer, i jsut hang around here
<coreymon77> :P
<karaluh> ok, so i'll ask here
<andrew_> A server
<karaluh> after upgrade i've got unbootable 2.6.24 kernel
<coreymon77> andrew_: development does not mean support, youd be better off asking in the regular #kubuntu channel
<karaluh> it gives kernel panic VFS unable to mount root
<karaluh> old gutsy kernel drops to busybox without any disk devices
<karaluh> i reverted 2.6.22 initramfs to the one gutsy generated and it went ok
<karaluh> then i did update-initramfs the 2.6.22 which also worked
<karaluh> but the 2.6.24 doesn't work
<karaluh> i've tried both generic and 386
<fdoving> hah, adept dist-upgrader is smart. it tells me i'm upgrading over ssh and starts an extra ssh daemon just in case. impressive :)
<uga> fdoving: and what happens if it needs to upgrade sshd in the process?
<fdoving> sshd will be upgraded. but it won't be restarted without first asking.
<fdoving> atleast that is true in debian, and i hope this feature also is available in the graphical client.
<uga> ah nice
<fdoving> s/client/dist-upgrader/
<mhb> apachelogger: you here?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: am I here?
<mhb> apachelogger: your blog post was quite confusing, to say the least :-)
<Nightrose> you are apachelogger
<apachelogger> mhb: I am
<Nightrose> mhb: but good
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> mhb: as long as tristan gets it :P
<jussio1> hehe
<mhb> well the first thing I thought when I read it was: 2 days before Ubuntu releases? that means we won't be able to get the latest amarok in
<mhb> or is that just an ironic joke I didn't get?
<mhb> apachelogger: please explain :-)
<smarter> Is there something real in what you say?(e.g. two releases by year)
<mhb> I also wonder
<Nightrose> mhb: http://useopensource.blogspot.com/2008/04/synching-open-source-release-schedule.html
<Nightrose> in case you have not seen it
<apachelogger> smarter: we usually have 4-6 releases per year
<smarter> so, I can safely ignore that blog post? ;)
<apachelogger> and usually 2 of them are just before kubuntu goes in freeze and at least 1 other is by request from another distribution
<apachelogger> smarter: yes
<mhb> well there's no amarok2 for how long? :-)
<mhb> if you just ported amarok1 to KDE4 and then started refactoring the code and adding features one by one...
<mhb> but oh well, it seems you know everything so well that you can afford to write sarcastic replies, unlike us mortals
<apachelogger> mhb: would it still not have been finished within 6 months
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> adding features one by one is really really hard when you have to relay on the amarok1 base
<apachelogger> because it is crap
<mhb> you wrote it .o)
<apachelogger> mhb: started in 2002
<mhb> don't forget the "second system effect"
<apachelogger> mhb: ?
<mhb> that's when you write something good, but you see all those flaws, so you start anew on a "second system" by trying to evade all your previous mistakes
<mhb> the result tends to be much, much worse
<mhb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_system_effect
<mhb> efers to the tendency to design the successor to a relatively small, elegant, and successful system as an elephantine, feature-laden monstrosity.
<mhb> and I must admit amarok1 was relatively small, elegant... and definitely successful
<mhb> and all those plasmoids and SVGs...
<mhb> well, I haven't made this rule up :-)
<apachelogger> that saied
<apachelogger> you are not target user group
 * Nightrose has the feeling mhb has "new=bad" somewhere tatooed on his back ;-)
<apachelogger> I think we should everyone to a marketing workshop one day
<Nightrose> hehe good idea
<mhb> Nightrose: did I write that article? :-) I tend to be skeptical, yes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: let's do one at the next uds
<mhb> apachelogger: of course, I'm not
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yes
<mhb> apachelogger: the problem with feature-laden monstrosities is, nobody is
<smarter> SVGs and plasmoids don't seem badly designed, maybe a bit slow
<apachelogger> smarter: should be improving with qt 4.4
<smarter> I've seen that
<smarter> Qt 4.3 + KDE 4.0 == unusable here
<apachelogger> mhb: market analysis don't agree with you
<smarter> Qt 4.4 + KDE 4.1 == almost as fast as KDE 3.5
<mhb> apachelogger: which good project has started as a market analysis? :-
<mhb> :-)
<apachelogger> mhb: amarok2
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what was the overall comment on amarok2 @ cebit?
<mhb> UNIX was never a market analysis, google in its roots was just a bunch of young guys
<Nightrose> apachelogger: amarok 2 = awesome
<mhb> they ended up big
<apachelogger> right
<Nightrose> mhb: you still have to know what your target audience is
<apachelogger> amarok just started
<mhb> not because their target users were happy
<jussio1> is amarok 2 in hardy?
<Nightrose> otherwise you will screw up
<apachelogger> no audience and crap
<apachelogger> baby steps, right?
<mhb> Nightrose: like those guys did, right? :-)
<mhb> Nightrose: or Linus, he also cared about the market
<Nightrose> mhb: I am sure they knew exactly who they are doing it for
<mhb> Nightrose: in the end, he screwed up big time :-)
<apachelogger> mhb: maybe you should write a mail to linus
<mhb> right, I should write to him about how he's not targetting the audience correctly
<apachelogger> whether he cares about the market or he just does whatever he feels like even if it breaks kernel big time
<smarter> :D
<Nightrose> jussio1: probably only the techpreview which is outdated
<mhb> I'm sure he'd agree with you too
<apachelogger> mhb: he is
<apachelogger> big time actually
<jussio1> Nightrose: / apachelogger where can I get a current .deb ?
<fdoving> mhb: i vote for you :)
<smarter> jussio1: amarok2 current deb?
<apachelogger> jussi01: not at all
<smarter> there's a PPA
<jussio1> :/
<jussio1> smarter: there is?
<smarter> yes
<apachelogger> there is?
<jussio1> how up to date is it?
<smarter> http://ppa.launchpad.net/amarok-nightly/ubuntu
<smarter> I don't use it so I don't really know
<apachelogger> out of date
<jussio1> cool
<apachelogger> and broken
<jussio1> oh...
<jussio1> :/
<apachelogger> especially broken
<mhb> apachelogger: don't forget about what made you popular in the first place
<apachelogger> mhb: so you suggest we should forget about the biggest market and make the nerds geeks happy?
<mhb> apachelogger: by concentrating on converting some other user bases from the XYZ music player to Amarok2, you'll not only fail in doing it, you'll lose your current popularity, too
<mhb> I'm sure the people at Netscape were all "target audience" too, when Mozilla started to dominate them
<mhb> they were only catching up... and you know how it ends
<jussio1> nerd geeks ftw!
<apachelogger> mhb: haha
<apachelogger> ultimately
<apachelogger> kubuntu/ubuntu is already dead
<apachelogger> because it is targeting for a market which is filled with a gigantic thing fullfilling all the target audience needs
<apachelogger> I hereby suggest a change of target audience for UDS
<apachelogger> we should make kubuntu a dev environment
<apachelogger> much easier to be successful there
<mhb> right, actually... we don't care about what our userbase is
<mhb> we don't care about potential users that would switch if we were 100% the same like Windows
<apachelogger> mhb: you are suggesting amarok2 is 100% like itunes or wmp?
<mhb> you could *never* make those happy. Same with Amarok2.
<mhb> no, it'll never have the flawless HW integration iTunes have... as for wmp, I don't use that at all.
<Nightrose> why will it never?
<Nightrose> because itunes forces vendor lockin on its users?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: because it won't
<mhb> yep
<Nightrose> is that your point?
<apachelogger> and that was not an answer to my question
<mhb> and they do it terribly well
<apachelogger> but instead answered what mhb is out for
<mhb> also
<apachelogger> he thinks amarok 2 is trying to become itunes/wmp
<Nightrose> meh...
<mhb> no, I think your "target audience" are those guys
<mhb> and you'll never get them to switch
<mhb> trust me
<mhb> it's the same like Windows vs. Linux on a different scale
<apachelogger> mhb: how do you know what our target auience is?
<Nightrose> mhb: you can be sure that we put _a lot_ of thought into all this
<mhb> when people want Windows, you can't convince them
<Nightrose> this is not just some random brainf**k...
<mhb> Nightrose: I know you did. Second system effect is all about overthinking.
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> so it is wrong not to think about it but also wrong to think about it?
 * Nightrose is confused
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> just keep things like they are
<apachelogger> the never change a running system concept
<mhb> Nightrose: hmm, so you think there's only that?
<Nightrose> ah ok
<mhb> Nightrose: not thinking and thinking too much?
<mhb> Nightrose: I don't think so.
<jussio1> apachelogger: ok, so where do I get this 8th wonder of the world??
<Nightrose> mhb: that is what I understood so far from what you are saying
<apachelogger> jussi01: not yet :P
<Nightrose> jussio1: you will need to compile
<Nightrose> including kde
<apachelogger> yes
<jussio1> bleh...
<apachelogger> highly unrecommandable since plasma is b0rked :P
<Nightrose> right
<smarter> it's still borked?
<jussio1> 1 thing ok... kde...
<jussio1> meh
<smarter> and Qt
<jussio1> ok, too hard for now...
<smarter> it's not that hard with kdesvn-build
<smarter> it just takes time
<mhb> strangely enough, the basic interface of iTunes ( a software I like a bit) is very simplistic, much like amarok1's
<mhb> no bling
<Nightrose> mhb: the interface is horrible - sorry
<Nightrose> I used it a few weeks ago
<jussio1> smarter: maybe when I get my precision workstation...
<Nightrose> and it was just plain horrible
<apachelogger> mhb: why do you always compare us with $player?
<mhb> apachelogger: because that's what you do
<mhb> apachelogger: calculate audiences
<mhb> apachelogger: ignore current user base
<mhb> etc.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> itunes does ignroe it's current user base?
<apachelogger> and calculate audiences?
<apachelogger> interessting enough that you say that like amarok2 is entering a completely unrelated market
<mhb> Nightrose: no, it's not
<apachelogger> while we are already there
<apachelogger> the whole amarok 1.4 development was made around exactly that market we want to address with amarok2
<apachelogger> so you should not like amarok 1.4 either
<smarter> mhb: have you already tried amarok2?
<mhb> smarter: oh, do they have single install binaries for OS X yet? :-)
<mhb> ah, just teasing you
<smarter> I think some guy on planetkde is building KDE4 snapshots for OS X from time to time
<mhb> I have tried those way back
<mhb> they're too large
<mhb> really
<smarter> OS X is Evil anyway :)
<mhb> well, they're good
<mhb> good and evil at the same time
<mhb> smarter: if only our software was as good as theirs :-)
<jussio1> apachelogger: have you got a screenshot of amarok 2?
<apachelogger> I don't have an installation right now
<apachelogger> Nightrose might have one at hand
<smarter> jussio1: there are some here: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/458
<jussio1> thanks
<Nightrose> nope no install here either
<apachelogger> Nightrose: who's fault is that?
<Nightrose> mine ;-)
<Nightrose> in that case
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> I need a student
 * jussio1 cries... now I wish I hadnt seen it... :/
<apachelogger> for neon
 * smarter has an install here from two weeks ago, but it doesn't want to play music :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> seriously
<smarter> jussio1: why?
<apachelogger> I can't get it running before july
<jussio1> apachelogger: what requirements does this "student" need to have?
<jussio1> smarter: I want it...bad ;)
<apachelogger> jussi01: interest in packaging, ruby skills and interst in amarok
<apachelogger> I'd say
 * smarter loves ruby
<Nightrose> \O/
<jussio1> apachelogger: hrm... I have the first and last....
<Nightrose> there you got your student apachelogger :P
 * txwikinger wonders if he counts as student
<jussio1> :/
<apachelogger> Jucato: go get learn ruby then
<jussio1> lol
<jussio1> poor Jucato
<apachelogger> jussi01: even
<apachelogger> Jucato: sorry
 * apachelogger neads to beat Sput harder in order to get a fixed autocompletion
<smarter> Dah best online book: http://poignantguide.net/ruby/whatisit.html
<jussio1> apachelogger: ill beat him with you
<apachelogger> smarter, txwikinger, jussi01: so whom of you will it be?
 * jussio1 hugs smarter
<jussio1> apachelogger: i got to go learn ruby first...
<apachelogger> technically said
<smarter> I don't have a lot of ruby knowledge (spend the last months reading C++ Primer :))
<apachelogger> jussi01 could do the packaging and smarter the ruby one :P
<jussio1> :P
<smarter> packaging as in debian packaging?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> smarter: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/amarok/supplementary_scripts/neon/distros/ubuntu.rb?revision=795567&view=markup
<apachelogger> it's not very complex code
<jussio1> apachelogger: did you like my comment to sput? :P
<smarter> and what needs love in this code?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I figured out how to get the weather widget.. however it doesn't work
<apachelogger> smarter: well, ubuntu.rb needs refactoring IMO
<apachelogger> the design is too complex
<apachelogger> and beside  that the ruby part is pretty much finished anyway
<apachelogger> but there are some packaging issues
<apachelogger> taglib and strigi don't want to build properly for some reason
<apachelogger> maybe it was only an issue with the ppa that day
 * txwikinger wonders why he seriously answers ndivia questions in Spanish
<smarter> or maybe it was an issue with taglib/strigi were broken that day?
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> I revued the cmake files
<apachelogger> there were no issues
<smarter> what does the log says?
<apachelogger> linking error
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> smarter: https://edge.launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<smarter> and what did you change between amarok10 and amarok12?
<apachelogger> smarter: new builds
<smarter> off to bed, 'night everybody
<apachelogger> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-27
<nosrednaekim> whew..... thats hectic
<nosrednaekim> stumping for ubuntu :)
<harris> HELLO
<harris> HOW CAN I join developing and helping the community
<harris> wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaa
<crimsun> harris: the Kubuntu community?  The basic template for Ubuntu development is a good start.
<harris> I already joined the KUBUNTU TESTER
<harris> is that okay? KUBUNTU is my first FOSS O.S.
<Nightrose> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/222819 <- kdesu problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222819 in kubuntu-meta "cdromupgrade: command not found" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Nightrose: unlikely, needs testing though
<apachelogger> wolfger: you should check who is debating there and who should be, but is not
<Sevenhill> hi there
<Sevenhill> is that console color bug fixed ?
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: is it marked as fix released?
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: I have typed a little patch for .bashrc
<Sevenhill> on the other hand i couldn't find a description on bugzilla
<Sevenhill> so i'm creating a bugreport now
<Sevenhill> and i will add my patch to ther
<Sevenhill> e
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: could you please check #223256
<apachelogger> bug #223256
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223256 in console-tools "console color is not set correctly by .bashrc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223256
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: what exactly is the problem?
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: the .bashrc script's comments say the if you uncomment force_color_prompt=yes statement
<Sevenhill> it makes console colorful prompt
<Sevenhill> whether if your console support or not
<Sevenhill> on the other hand the if statement is coded wrongly
<Sevenhill> it never makes the color_prompt variable yes if you select force_color_prompt=yes
<Sevenhill> with this patch it is making that statment : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13970587/color.patch
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: I really don't see the problem
<apachelogger> if force_color is set it runs an if query to increase the probability the terminal really supports colors
<apachelogger> if so it sets color_promot to yes
<apachelogger> otherwise it does nothing
<fdoving> with the patch it sets it anyway :)
<Sevenhill> but if is coded wrong on .bashrc
<apachelogger> why?
<Sevenhill> fdoving: try it with typing not uncommenting the force_color_prompt=yes statment
<apachelogger> your patch would enable color support even if the terminal wouldn't probably support it
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: you mean leave force_color uncommented?
<Sevenhill> yes
<apachelogger> it is supposed to not work then
<apachelogger> that's what the first level if query is for
<Sevenhill> but
<apachelogger> if [ -n "$force_color_prompt" ]; then
<Sevenhill> isn't it if $force_color_prompt is not setted ?
<fdoving> Sevenhill: no, if it's nonzero
<Sevenhill> ok
<Sevenhill> how can i explain it
<fdoving> so with your patch one could just remove the two ifs, and set color_prompt=$force_colored_prompt
<Sevenhill> no
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yes
<Sevenhill> it makes it color_promt=$force_colored_prompt if $force_colored_prompt is setted
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: which is wrong
<apachelogger> we only want color_promt to be yes when     if [ -x /usr/bin/tput ] && tput setaf 1 >&/dev/null; then  is true
<Sevenhill> if user set the force_color_prompt yes
<Sevenhill> it must not to check wheter support or not
<fdoving> users are often wrong.
<Sevenhill> so the force_color_prompt is no-function in there
<apachelogger> -.-
<fdoving> it is, but it doesn't -really-force.
<apachelogger> you have to set force_color in order to get colro support
<apachelogger> *color even
<fdoving> it checks for setaf support, which is needed to make colors.
<Sevenhill> if it means that it must have some other name
<Sevenhill> force means force
<apachelogger> # uncomment for a colored prompt, if the terminal has the capability; turned
<apachelogger> # off by default to not distract the user: the focus in a terminal window
<apachelogger> # should be on the output of commands, not on the prompt
<apachelogger> maybe reading descriptions is as good as renaming the variable
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: please change the variable name to something more meaningful and upload the patch
<apachelogger> otherwise please close the report as invalid
<Sevenhill> hmm
<Sevenhill> maybe we make the force_color_prompt as normal ( i mean like my code) but make the system default checks wheter system support or not color
<fdoving> the variable should probably be named 'enable_color_prompt' or somehting like that.
<Sevenhill> :D yes exactly what i want :D
<Sevenhill> and also one variable that makes it for force to make it colorful
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: what terminal app are you using?
<Sevenhill> konsole
<Sevenhill> (kde's terminal)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: what does `tput setaf 1` do?
<Sevenhill> usta@usta-desktop:~$ tput setaf 1
<Sevenhill> usta@usta-desktop:~$
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> why does     if [ -x /usr/bin/tput ] && tput setaf 1 >&/dev/null; then
<apachelogger> fail for you?
<fdoving> it should change colors.
<Sevenhill> i have no idea
<apachelogger> to red
<fdoving> Sevenhill: echo $_
<fdoving> in the same shell
<Sevenhill> usta@usta-desktop:~$ tput setaf 1
<Sevenhill> usta@usta-desktop:~$ echo $_
<Sevenhill> 1
<fdoving> should work.
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: please add debug output to your .bashrc
<Sevenhill> how ?
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426/
<apachelogger> something like this
<apachelogger> then source .bashrc
<Sevenhill> 2 sec plz
<Sevenhill> first cp /etc/skel/.bash ~usta
<Sevenhill> then i will change like that
<Sevenhill> (i mean .bashrc )
<Sevenhill> 2 sec
<Sevenhill> offf
<Sevenhill> there is a problem about that if
<Sevenhill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429/
<Sevenhill> fdoving and apachelogger : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8429/
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: you have to enable force_colored_prompt=yes
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: i made it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sorry
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: there is typo Oo
<apachelogger> force_colored
<apachelogger> vs
<apachelogger> force_color
<apachelogger> I guess that can't work :P
<Sevenhill> :D
<Sevenhill> so i have found a bug :D
<apachelogger> after all
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: change the variable to enable_color_promt and upload the patch please
<Sevenhill> but
<Sevenhill> om
<Sevenhill> ok
<Sevenhill> ! :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apachelogger> !!
<apachelogger> ubotu: why won't you react to that? :P
<fdoving> nice work, i didn't see that typo :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> plasma looks cool today
<fdoving> current?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot101.png
<apachelogger> fdoving: just finished compiling
<fdoving> me too.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I haz a better plasma than ye :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: woahhhh awesome :P
<Nightrose> I likez
<fdoving> i just cleared the config and restarted plasma.
<fdoving> the panel looks weird.
<apachelogger> I didn't see a panel in days
<apachelogger> and I don't know why :(
<fdoving> try to clear your plasma config.
<apachelogger> fdoving: didn't help
<fdoving> clean rebuild?
<fdoving> http://frode.kde.no/misc/plasma-1.png
<apachelogger> yeah, should try that some day
<apachelogger> fdoving: doesn't look that much better ;-)
<fdoving> it was fine just 2 hours ago, and silly me updated :)
<fdoving> systray haven't worked for weeks though.
<apachelogger> yeah
<fdoving> kind of annoying.
<apachelogger> only thing that annoys me really about the plasma b0rkage
<Sevenhill> fdoving and apachelogger : could you please recheck it ? : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13971784/color_new.patch
<fdoving> <OT>good thing it's not as slow as installing sp1 on vista. i dont know how many 100% statuses i've seen. once when downloading, then when installing, then when shutting down, then when starting up again. </OT>
<Sevenhill> bug #223256
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223256 in console-tools "console color is not set correctly by .bashrc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223256
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: I would make it color_prompt not colored
<apachelogger> since the variable it invokes is also called color_prompt and not colored_prompt
<apachelogger> but that's just a nice-looking bonus feature ;-)
<apachelogger> looks good otherwise
<Sevenhill> :D could you please commit that patch for me ?
<Sevenhill> and make that bug as accepted :D
<apachelogger> who did set console-tools as effected?
<Sevenhill> maybe i ( wrongly )
<Sevenhill> not sure
<Sevenhill> [ i need to improve my english :) ]
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: so did you commit it ? or who will commit it ?
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: a main developer will as soon as he stumbles upon the bug, which might not be that soon because intrepid development didn't open yet
<Sevenhill> but will it commit or not ?
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: yes
<apachelogger> status triaged means that the bug is ready to be reviewed by a responsible developer
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: why did you make the bug affecting Ubuntu?
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: i didn't do anything
<apachelogger> Filed here by:  	 Omer F. USTA
<apachelogger> When: 	39 minutes ago
<Sevenhill> i only choose console-tools ( at first) and type my bug entry
<Sevenhill> nothing else
<Sevenhill> then when we realize that it is about typo bug i renamed bug
<Sevenhill> and i upload new patch
<apachelogger> yeah, screw it
 * apachelogger goes to bed, if it distrubes someone who is going threw the ubuntu bugs he probably will do something ;-)
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Nightrose> nini
<apachelogger> night
<Sevenhill> i found also a bug in vim in kubuntu
<Sevenhill> the bash syntax highlighting is not working correctly
<apachelogger> Sevenhill: I rather would think it is a bug in upstream vim than in ubuntu
<Sevenhill> apachelogger: they  say that if you got patch  talk otherwise shutup
<ryanakca> Sevenhill: bug #?
<jjesse> mornin
<jjesse> afternoon actually timze zone change ;)
<Sevenhill> ryanakca: for about vim ?
<jjesse> wow denver airport's internet is slow
<jjesse> but they have an awesome amouont of power plugs
<ryanakca> Sevenhill: yes
<ryanakca> jjesse: lol :)
<jjesse> ryanakca: try tracking down a power outlet in o'hare aiprot
<Sevenhill> ryanakca: i haven't entered a bug report after i get that answer
<jjesse> power is needed after watching movies for two hours :)
<Sevenhill> ryanakca: if you want to  look for bug just open a new file and paste the content of this page's script :
<Sevenhill> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc
<Sevenhill> then open it with  in vim ( :syntax on )
<Sevenhill> you will see the problem after prepend function in page
<ryanakca> jjesse: lol :)
<ryanakca> Sevenhill: file it in Ubuntu, file it upstream, link upstream's to the Ubuntu one in Launchpad, submit a patch, forward it upstream, etc :)
<jjesse> ryanakca: seriously.... spend 2.5 hours in a plane and then you will be crying for power
<Sevenhill> ryanakca: i'm not good at regex for writing a newer version of syntax file  :)
<yuriy> jjesse: i couldn't find any outlets in O'hare. and i though Logan was pretty bad on the way there
<yuriy> *thought
<jjesse> yuriy:  the only outlets i can ever find in o'hare are always full
<jjesse> there are none in the actual gate areas for some stupid reason
<ryanakca> Sevenhill: ok, well, do steps 1-3
<ryanakca> Hopefully someone will be brave enough to make / submit a patch
<yuriy> also i had hoped to actually do somthing useful while i was sitting at the airport.. but $8 for an hour of internet just seemed a bit much
<ryanakca> Also, I'd attach the problem file to the bug report.
<jjesse> i'm in airports enough that i pay 21.95 for the month from boingo wireless
<ryanakca> ouch... 8$?
<ryanakca> jjesse: you or your company?
<jjesse> $8 is cheap
<jjesse> ryanakca: my company
<jjesse> expense report it :)
<ryanakca> ah, ok, I was going to say :)
<jjesse> no way i was going to pay it mysself
<jjesse> i'm too cheap of a bastard
<yuriy> ryanakca: it's for a day, but unless you're unlucky you'll never be using it for more than an hour
<jjesse> wasn't logan's more then that
<yuriy> nope
<jjesse> washington dc was 19.95/day
<yuriy> eek
<jjesse> this john adams mini series on hbo is awesome
<jjesse> hrmm should i take the bump on the oversold flight and hang out in the airport for 3 more hours
<ryanakca> jjesse: how long is the flight?
<jjesse> flight is an hour
<ryanakca> I'd take the bump... but that's just me :)
<jjesse> yeah but i wouldn't get in until 11pm
<jjesse> and then i would have an hour drive after that
<jjesse> until my home room
<ryanakca> oh, sorry, I thought it was on 'or'... it's an 'and' :)
<jjesse> like all airlines they oversell flights
<jjesse> so the next flight would be in 3 hours to my destination
<jjesse> i would fly for an hour, then have an hour to drive to the hotel
<jjesse> which owuld make it a really really late night
<nosrednaekim> ya'll know how you can send text messages to your phone from email?
<nosrednaekim> (or any phone)
<jjesse> telephonenumber@serviceprovider.com
<jjesse> so i can send telephonenumber@vztext.com
<nosrednaekim> bah <_< .... thought I found out something new :)
<jjesse> from email and it will show up as a a text message
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-20
<seele> ScottK: FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarylandTeam/Events/ReleaseParties/Jaunty
<nixternal> grrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * nixternal wonders if Kontact will ever catch up to Outlook Express
 * nixternal kicks it hard
<yao_ziyuan> what about update notifiers now? will they be a single, cross-DE solution?
<yao_ziyuan> currently, i must modify /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde to use update-manager from time to time
<maco> so apparently there's some documentation somewhere that disagrees greatly with the common wisdom of this channel.  emmajane says the docs she saw said to use IMAP because DIMAP was awful and buggy. which is backwards...
<kb9vqf> nixternal: try Thunderbird; it works very well with an Outlook Express-like interface
<Lure> a|wen: thanks for taking care of exiv2
<a|wen> Lure: no problem
<Tonio_> a|wen: your exiv upload got accepted :)
<a|wen> Tonio_: yup, i saw ... now it's time for relaxing and enjoying the ride until release ;)
<ScottK> seele: Thanks.
<a|wen> Tonio_: around?
<jjesse> morning
<Quintasan> hi
<rgreening> o\ Quintasan
<rgreening> o/ :)
<Quintasan> oh god I shouldn't be here @_@
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> o/
<Quintasan> I have exams on wednesday and I should be learning :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: \o
 * Quintasan lacks motivation to learn
 * Riddell spots http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20090420.1/
<seele> why is kpackagekit using a gnome dialog? are we not using kpolicykit?
<rgreening> seele: a missing package
<rgreening> theres a dep still missing
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^^
<seele> rgreening: ok good to know
<rgreening> seele: see if you have libpackagekit-qt11 installed
<seele> mmm.. do i get an apt-get hint for how to do that?
<rgreening> apt-cache policy libpackagekit-qt11
<rgreening> see if it reports installed
<seele> libpackagekit-qt11: Installed: 0.3.14-0ubuntu4 Candidate: 0.3.14-0ubuntu4
<seele> looks like it
<rgreening> hmm... 1 sec
<rgreening> apt-cache policy policykit-kde
<Tonio_> rgreening: it depends on policykit-kde | policykit-gnome
<Tonio_> so the kde is installed if the gnome component isn't there
<seele> policykit-kde: Installed: (none) Candidate: 0.0+svn920907-0ubuntu1
<seele> ah, so install policykit-kde then?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I cannot force policykit-kde only, since that'll install half of kde for gnome users....
<rgreening> So, Tonio_why aren't we forcing/requesting the kde in our seed?
<seele> policykit-gnome: Installed: 0.9-1ubuntu3 Candidate: 0.9-1ubuntu3
<rgreening> seele: install the kde package.
<Tonio_> seele: yeah, if you have policykit-gnome installed, it won't install the -kde one
<seele> so are the deps messed up? why would policykit-gnome be installed?
<Tonio_> seele: that's not ideal, but still the best we can do...
<rgreening> so, what installed the gnome one?
<seele> is that a jaunty requirement?
<Tonio_> seele: you probably installed it a long time ago when testing kpackagekit and policykit-kde wasn't working
<seele> is there a problem with policykit-kde?
<rgreening> Tonio_: could the polocykit-kde be added to desktop seed?
<seele> hmm
<ScottK> Not now.
 * seele tries to remember when the last reinstall was
<seele> oh well
<seele> as long as everyone else gets -kde
<ScottK> seele: What does aptitude why policykit-gnome tell you?
<Tonio_> rgreening: the "policykit-kde" package miht be droped and going to kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> ok...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Then kdebase-workspace can just provide it.
<Tonio_> seele: yep, any new kpk installation will install policykit-kde
<Tonio_> and kde users having policykit-gnome aren't that many
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah that makes sense
<Tonio_> ScottK: on the other hand, I don't want to force a static dep on policykit-kde right now... seele's case is very specific since she tested kpackagekit at the last UDS afaicr :)
<seele> hmm.. do i have to also remove -gnome? it is still using the gnome dialog
<seele> Tonio_: no, i'm pretty sure i reinstalled since UDS
<Tonio_> seele: you have to restart kde for the kded service to start, that's why it'll use gnome right now
<seele> but i might have tested it afterwards and dont remember
<Tonio_> seele: hum.... well you can try to remove -gnome
<seele> oh blah, i'm not going to do that
<Tonio_> I must say I don't know, when both are started, which one policykit is gonna use as default frontend....
<Tonio_> possibly gnome indeed, which sucks :/
<seele> damn, i removed -gnome but i still need to restart kde
<Tonio_> seele: as said, that's a kded module....
<Tonio_> seele: tou can start it manually or logout/login
<Tonio_> seele: you can try to manually start the kde service associated
<Tonio_> seele: it doesn't appear in the services list so yeah, you have to relog....
<Tonio_> seele: that won't be a problem when it's part of kdebase-workspace, but right now this is a bit painfull...
<seele> there we go, pretty qt graphics
<seele> are security updates and regular updates listed separately in the overview list? i'm trying to figure out why all the updates are hidden in a tree widget
<seele> hmm.. "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" we still have that problem?
<Riddell> CDs are up, go test!
<Riddell> anyone who doesn't test ISOs is smelly!
<Mamarok> yes sir!
 * seele is still grumpy about the shoes :P
<kanonmat_> what's the difference between kubuntu desktop and kubuntu alternate?
<Tm_T> kanonmat_: alternate install is not containing live desktop
<Riddell> kanonmat_: desktop is the live installer, alternate is the text installer
<Riddell> ~twitter update I admit it, the shoe wasn't seele's, she has far better taste
<Riddell> seele: the "too much time to process" bug is annoying and glatzor doesn't seem to be around much to be poked, it probably just needs the timeout increased which could be a SRU
 * JontheEchidna downloads ISO
<nixternal> hola
<jherland> Hi, just a small note (triggered by Riddell's blog post): I've successfully upgraded a Kubuntu 8.04 system to 9.04 beta using the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<a|wen> jherland: good to hear :)
<jherland> A couple of nits, though:1. Although the system was originally installed from a Kubuntu 8.04 CD, I still had to install kubuntu-desktop before the Distribution Update tool could do its job.2. After installing and rebooting X11 failed to start because of an fglrx issue. I rebooted in failsafe mode, and uninstalled the fglrx driver, and now everything works well
<a|wen> jherland: the -desktop needs to be installed ... sometimes you end up uninstalling together with another program; maybe a check for any -desktop/-server package would be a good add-on to the upgrader for next release
<seaLne> a|wen: yeah that would be a good test to add
<Pollywog> When I try to change network connections in Kubuntu Jaunty, the screen turns black and I get an error about Plasma
<Pollywog> I am not quite sure how to get debugging output for an error that arises from an applet
<Pollywog> I was trying to get the applet to NOT show wireless connections, since this is a desktop
<jherland> a|wen: Yeah, I guess I had a pretty minimal KDE install on 8.04 (at least kubuntu-desktop dragged in a lot of other packages...)
<a|wen> jherland: if you uninstall some of the parts that has been decided as "core-components" you are a bit on your own as it is now :)
<jherland> a|wen: Nah, that's ok. Not planning to uninstall anything...
<Pollywog> the applet that causes the error is the one in the tray that looks like a plug
<Mamarok> is there a known bug with Strigi not running? Can't even activate it
<a|wen> Pollywog: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash <-- look at the part about -dbgsym packages
<Pollywog> ty I think I have the dbg package installed, I installed kdenetwork-dbg
<a|wen> Pollywog: you should install plasma-widget-network-manager-dbgsym and kdebase-workspace-dbg
<Pollywog> ty
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
 * a|wen waves to apachelogger
 * apachelogger rewaves
<a|wen> apachelogger: better translations?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact stracing systemsettings indicates that it doesn't even read any desktop'_*.mo file
<a|wen> oh ... thought we got new lang-packs with them?
<apachelogger> well, the files are there, systemsettings just doesn't seem to be using them
 * a|wen tries to install one of the languages that was broken ...
<apachelogger> the menu is now translated, systemsettings is not
<apachelogger> actually, not at all ... not even in the menu Oo
<apachelogger> the KCMs themself are translated though
<a|wen> danish still works ... still installing onw of the other languages
<apachelogger> true, danish works
<apachelogger> fun \o/
<apachelogger> strace doesn't mention a read on desktop_ either :P
<Pollywog> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/154817/
<Pollywog> there were errors in trying to install the dbg
<a|wen> apachelogger: thai works as well (and that was on the list of broken ones)
<a|wen> Pollywog: please try to do an aptitude update and try again
<apachelogger> a|wen: try german
<Pollywog> k
<apachelogger> maybe my setup is screwed
<a|wen> oh, they have huge langpack-files :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hold on right there
<apachelogger> a|wen: how did you change the language?
<a|wen> apachelogger: kde systemsettings
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea
<apachelogger> default setup doesn
<apachelogger> 't have that settings et
<apachelogger> *set
<a|wen> apachelogger: oh ... so where should i then try to change it?
<apachelogger> KDE reads the LANG var and uses the appropriate language, which might be what is causing the problem
<apachelogger> a|wen: language-selector, or maybe export LANG
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> a|wen: now my systemsettings speaks german
<apachelogger> IMHO all the localization stuff is pretty much messed up alright
<a|wen> apachelogger: as long as you set it in kde systemsettings it looks to work
<apachelogger> it also works in a new account
<apachelogger> I really don't know
<apachelogger> a|wen: other people had the same issue according to the bug report
<apachelogger> maybe some caching is going on
<a|wen> apachelogger: could be ... kde likes caching in many areas
<a|wen> but working in a new account is great improvement IMO
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hooray \o/
<apachelogger> my mom won't be able to install software
<Pollywog> plasma-widget-network-manager is broken, according to aptitude
<Pollywog>  
<a|wen> apachelogger: oh yeah; that one is not translated anywhere it seams
<a|wen> Pollywog: "apt-cache show plasma-widget-network-manager"?
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kpackagekit
<apachelogger> it would appear to me that we did not import any existing translation
<Pollywog> well I suppose someone will fix it sometime
<Pollywog> ty
<Pollywog> not a critical problem anyway
<a|wen> Pollywog: if aptitude says it is broken ... it means that it is not installed correctly on your machine
<a|wen> apachelogger: that was the part i feared when they changed the .desktop-mangler so late; that some packages would be forgotten :/
<Pollywog> yes but I have not fooled around yet with the system
<apachelogger> a|wen: not only desktop_ is affected
<Pollywog> I only installed from the CD last night
<Pollywog> so I did not break it
<a|wen> apachelogger: indeed; nothing is imported
<a|wen> Pollywog: did you try to apply system updates
<apachelogger> that is the main problem I, as developer, am having with rosetta ... you gotta check everything because there is a 99% chance something either didn't get imported or add to the imports list or whatever
<apachelogger> the workload rosetta alone causes could easily be used to create a new operating system
<Pollywog> just the usual 'apt-get update' and apt-get upgrade
<Pollywog> maybe I should use aptitude all the time
<Pollywog> rather than apt
<a|wen> apachelogger: there should be some sort of overview or warning at least ... but you're right; rosetta is pain!
<a|wen> Pollywog: aptitude is the preferred one i'd say ... "sudo aptitude install" should try to repair everything; check if that doesn't solve it
<Pollywog> ty
<apachelogger> the main problem I, as someone who cares about translators, am having with rosetta is that there is a 99% chance that the translator will translate KDE 3 stuff because the interface can't cope with KDE 3 vs. KDE 4 because holy gnome never did such a switch since ubuntu got started
<apachelogger> and to top that, I can't even fix it because it is still not open source ... which is the biggest of all problems: using a closed source development structure to do open source development
<a|wen> that part sucks as well!
<Pollywog> a|wen: aptitude fixed it
<Pollywog> ty
<a|wen> yay! 1-0 to aptitude once again :)
<a|wen> Pollywog: np
<eean> Riddell: your blog wasn't very specific on what ISO to test :)
<a|wen> eean: welcome :) ... see topic if you want to join in
<eean> ok, that link better not list five dozen isos :)
 * eean looks
<eean> ok thats easy enough
<Riddell> eean: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20090420.1/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20090420.1/
<Pollywog> The debugger crashes too
<Pollywog> the output says the stack trace was unusable
<Pollywog> :(
<Pollywog> I guess the debugger needs debugging too
<seele> Riddell: is glazor the packagekit maintainer?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<Riddell> glatzor
<Riddell> Sebastian Heinlein
<Riddell> he's the packagekit apt maintainer I should say
<seele> ah ok
<Pollywog> very strange..  'update-alternatives --config x-session-manager' does not give me a choice between gdm and kdm, I had to use dpkg-reconfigure to change the session manager
<jtechidna-livecd> looking good
<Tscheesy> people quite often ask for smaller/smoother Font - wouldn't it be an Option to include Androids Droid-Fontset in Kubuntu? i don't know the licence though
<Tscheesy> these are meant: http://www.wuala.com/Tscheesy/Public/Fonts?lang=de
<ScottK> I think we have it.
<ScottK> I think it's droid-ttf or something similar
<Tscheesy> yes - thei're calles like this - good news then
<jtechidna-livecd> oh, I guess closing the window closes Quassel by default
<Tscheesy> jtechidna-livecd : you need to disconect from core ;)
<jtechidna-livecd> core? eh? I'm just poor mr user on the livecd trying to get networking going on his toaster
<jtechidna-livecd> :P
<jtechidna-livecd> lol @ this bit in the docs: Kubuntu includes the very best translations and accessibility infrastructure that the Free Software community has to offer, to make Kubuntu usable by as many people as possible.
<Tscheesy> jtechidna-livecd : the pakaging is not ideal.. this is with the quassel-client
<ScottK> jtechidna-livecd: It does seem this will be the best translated Kubuntu in a while, not that that's saying much.
<jtechidna-livecd> "very best" made me almost spit vanilla coke out my nose
<ScottK> That would have burned.
<Tscheesy> it's a big issue in german support-foum
<jtechidna-livecd> yeah, once when I was a kid I tried to drink soda through a staw with my nose
<Tscheesy> +r
<jtechidna-livecd> that was the last (and only) time I ever tried that
* jtechidna-livecd changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! T-Minus three days to final release! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * nixternal takes it the translation in kubuntu-docs were OK as there hasn't been 1 bug or complaint just yet that I can find
<Tscheesy> nixternal : the kubuntu-docs look fine - but the User see's the missing KDE-Translations first anyway..
<nixternal> lol, good, so the ohter translations are hiding my flaws :)
<Riddell> Tscheesy: what missing KDE translations?
<nixternal> woohoo, RMS is following me on Identi.ca :)
<Tscheesy> System Settings in the Mainmenu for example
<Riddell> Tscheesy: what language?
<Tscheesy> German here
<Riddell> ok I'll try a german install shortly
<Riddell> although it was all translated for me last I tried
<Tscheesy> Riddell : thx
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> nixternal, Tscheesy: I am getting the main category not translated
<nixternal> apachelogger: in documentation?
<apachelogger> neither the index of it , neither the subcategory names, neither the about kubuntu index....
<apachelogger> nixternal: aye
<apachelogger> actually about kubuntu doesn't seem to be translated at all
<nixternal> well the index didn't get translated because rosetta still had templates from 6.06 in there that people kept translating
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ......
<apachelogger> righto
<nixternal> and probably nobody did translations for your lang either for those
<nixternal> for translations, we only accept translations that have at least 65% completion
<apachelogger> well, the system documentation is translated
<apachelogger> the about kubuntu is just not
<nixternal> for instance, we had just over 900 po files, after checking them for completeness, there were only like 400 left at most
<sime_> guys, is there anything about 9.04 that I should know about before upgrading from 8.10?
<apachelogger> + it's no wonder german is low on kubuntu translators considering we piss them off all the time
<nixternal> and some docs were translated more than others
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> apachelogger: the translations wouldn't be us pissing them off, it would be them not giving a shit
<nixternal> if they don't have everything translated, guess what, it is their fault
<nixternal> not mine, not yours, or anyone elses who actively develops kubuntu
<apachelogger> nixternal: and if they have and it's not in the product?
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am speaking general here
<nixternal> if they have translated and it is not there, blame rosetta then
<apachelogger> we had at least 2 KDE l10n doods working on german translation in rosetta
<apachelogger> both left because of our funky broken stuff
<nixternal> i went through a shit load of translations in less than a day
<nixternal> the french team had way more once upon a time
<nixternal> I would have to partially blame rosetta as they took forever to import our docs, and for some reason they still have all of our old docs
<apachelogger> rosetta is to blame in any case
<nixternal> would be good if I could at least manipulate the templates a little bit
<nixternal> hahaha
<apachelogger> for translators not wanting to continue work because it doesn't end up in the product, for exposing completely pointless and outdated stuff to the translators for not importing stuff (in time) for exporting it in broken formats....
 * ScottK suggests some blogging about it.
<ScottK> Quietly hoping for a miracle doesn't seem to have worked so well.
 * apachelogger thinks ScottK would be the perfect guy for that
 * ScottK is already on enough bad lists as it is.
<apachelogger> I am certainly going to rant
<ScottK> Excellent.
<apachelogger> oh dear, the german translation mentions the english support list while there is a german one
<apachelogger> nixternal: ^ just so you know :P
<nixternal> we just need to get rid of documentation
<Tscheesy> apachelogger : we have big plans for karmic - but anyway - Kubuntu-docs NEEDS general rewrite with KDE4
<apachelogger> what kubuntu-docs need are more people working on them :P
<Tscheesy> hmm
<apachelogger> oh dear
<jtechidna-livecd> whoa, the new timezone map is spiffy
<apachelogger> Riddell: jockey does not appear to be translated in the menu ... maybe the patch is flawed? ;-)
<Viper550> You know Adept?
<apachelogger> nixternal: does the english system documentation also refer to kdesu konqueror in the sudo section?
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes, that has been filed already
<apachelogger> okies
<Tscheesy> apachelogger : we tried to replace these with kdesudo - there are more similar Bugs filde lately
<apachelogger> nixternal: btw, did anyone take on rewriting KHC yet?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> I have worked with it, and it just needs to get chucked
<nixternal> it is not a good help app at all
<nixternal> help apps should be simple, like GNOME's Yelp
<apachelogger> well, simple but powerful
<nixternal> how powerful does it need to be?
<apachelogger> KHC certainly is the latter, though an outdated kind of it
<nixternal> it just needs to read docbook/html
<nixternal> khc isn't powerful at all
<nixternal> use search, it sucks, that isn't powerful
<nixternal> htdig is dead
<apachelogger> nixternal: look at the internals
<nixternal> if you want something as busy as khc, then the qt assistant is the best
<apachelogger> it interoperates mans and stuff and love and can even access scrollkeeper
<nixternal> but still, I think that yelp is clean and simple
<apachelogger> nixternal: no argument there
<apachelogger> that is why KHC needs a rewrite
<nixternal> yelp can do all of that as well I believe
<apachelogger> nixternal: last time I checked it didn't expose KDE docs
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> first we need a fdo spec :P
<nixternal> cuz it only reads xml
<nixternal> i think we figured that 3 or 4 more lines of code to make it know that .docbook extensions == .xml for the help
<Salze> Hi. I just upgraded to "jaunty" - upgrade from intrepid went fine, except that the ethernet connection dropped during the installation process (and updating via screen from a remote computer was a tip I had read before) and that the ath_pci module was not loaded. I could not get it running via the "Hardware" icon (jockey, I believe). I got it running by manually adding it to the /etc/modules. I now have the problem that "Mobile Broadband" i
<Salze>  the Network Management plasmoid. Any hints how to fix that?
<jtechidna-livecd> I'm wondering how I can go about adding the rosetta translations for QuickAccess to the upstream (I'm the upstream maintainer now)
<Tscheesy> omg- Battery level is detected wrong (as since ever from time to time) - and my Netbook goes to XTremePowersave with no need - this by default in Jaunty
<jtechidna-livecd> apachelogger: do you know if apps generally keep the po's in their source tree?
<apachelogger> jtechidna-livecd: non-core ones, yes
<apachelogger> usually within po/
<jtechidna-livecd> any magic I need to do with cmake?
<jtechidna-livecd> I can probably hork the po/CMakeLists.txt from amarok (or base mine off theirs) but will I need to do anything further?
<jtechidna-livecd> meh, manually checking out po's from Rosetta each time they're changed will get boring real fast
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why rosetta?
<joshjtl> hey folks, what package is jaunty using to dectorate gtk apps like kde apps?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and what are we talking about anyway?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: exporting the translations for the plasma-widget-quickaccess package from rosetta and adding them to the upstream source
<JontheEchidna> Rosetta since it already has full translations for 5 languages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is quickaccess in kde svn?
<JontheEchidna> It has its own Launchpad project with its own bzr branch
<JontheEchidna> quickaccess would probably just languish in playground if it was in kdesvn. It reimplements a lot of stuff Plasma already offers for the sake of effects
<joshjtl> anyone know?
<JontheEchidna> Folderview can acheive the same thing, but without navigation and effects
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: gtk-qt-engine, but I would recommend just using gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I still would recommend using kde svn
<joshjtl> thanks
<apachelogger> it exposes the source to 3rd party improvements and got a much more sensible handling of translation and stuff
<apachelogger> + you could use one of the billion release scripts to craft together source, po and docs
<apachelogger> anyway
<Riddell> ja, das ist Deutch
<apachelogger> Riddell: missing an s :P
<Tscheesy> but understood
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you can use amarok's po magic
<Riddell> ja, das ist Deustch
<Tscheesy> lol
<Riddell> translations seem largely working to me
<apachelogger> I don't think the combo stch is present in any german word
<joshjtl> JontheEchidna: you know kcm-gtk-kde4 looks a lot better at least in firefox
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, though there is some weird caching going on .... or at least I think it is caching
<Riddell> kpackagekit and jockey .desktop and Install/About Kubuntu on the live CD don't
<Riddell> apachelogger: where's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: does your patch assume the .mo is named desktop_ maybe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the caching only gets exposed upon update ... it required a reboot to get a translated systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> QuickAccess is looking pretty nice for a 0.8.0 release though: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/quickaccess/trunk/annotate/head%3A/ChangeLog
<Riddell> kdelibs being cached there I suspect
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: are you importing translations too?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: this is what apachelogger and I were discussing
<JontheEchidna> I plan on exporting what we have from rosetta and including it in the source
<Riddell> that seems sensible
<JontheEchidna> in the 10 days it was translatable, it was translated into 5 languages
<JontheEchidna> but I've already changed some of the strings/added new ones, so they're already a teeny bit out of date :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Be sure to mind the licensing documentation as rosetta translations are BSD (IIRC).
<JontheEchidna> good point
<JontheEchidna> would I need to add a COPYING.BSD?
<ScottK> Something like that.  I don't pretend to know the details.
<Riddell> the original is GPL (I presume) so the translations are too (GPL trumps BSD)
<ScottK> Although true BSD has Copyright Regents of the University of California in it, so that would be a bit odd.
<ScottK> True, they could be relicensed as GPL.
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, that jockey one is strange, there's nothing in the code that should make it assume desktop_ in the name
<Riddell> it assumes apps don't use desktop_*.po
<Riddell> but not the opposite
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: BSD doesn't require a copy of the full license to be shipped... unlike fsf licenses
<Riddell> apachelogger: "must retain..this list of conditions"
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that not placed in teh translations?
 * apachelogger would think that it should be add there :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> too tired
<apachelogger> gotta work today
<apachelogger> nini
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't think so
<apachelogger> see, I can't even think :P
<Riddell> but it does say "This file is distributed under the same license as the foo package"
 * JontheEchidna is waiting for LP to generate the .po files
<JontheEchidna> new mail!
<JontheEchidna> heh, it went straight to the trash since I blackhole everything from rosetta :P
<Riddell> DVDs are up!
<Tscheesy> Riddell : these?:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ or here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<JontheEchidna> quickaccess translations are in bzr
<JontheEchidna> I'll probably do a 0.8 release in between the time jaunty id released and the time when karmic is opened
<Riddell> Tscheesy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Tscheesy> 9h download.. so i know why i didn't do a dvd before
<ScottK> nixternal: typo in the 'Gentoo is for ricers' blog entry.  Need on richers/ricers.
<ScottK> on/one ironically enough
<nixternal> yes, already fixed that :p
<Tscheesy> Riddell : ok - now it's 1.5h download :) better..
<Tscheesy> 1MB/s is not so bad..
 * a|wen is over the MOTU sprint and now up-to-date on mail ... time for downloading an ISO
<aleite> Hello guys
<aleite> I am trying to compile KDe trunk on jaunty
<aleite> But it isn't finding Opengl dev files
<aleite> What package provides it?
<JontheEchidna> which module are you building?
<aleite> kdesupport
<JontheEchidna> hm
<aleite> I just upgraded ubuntu.. and it is not finding opengl anymore
<JontheEchidna> libqt4-opengl-dev
<aleite> let me see
<aleite> still not found
<aleite> libqt4-opengl-dev was already installed
<JontheEchidna> weird, that package should depend on everything you need
<aleite> Well, my kde trunk was working on 8.10... just upgraded now, and opengl is not found anymore
<aleite> installed mesa-common-dev libglu1-dev.. and others
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-21
<aleite> @JontheEchid: I found the problem with the opengl lib
<vorian> eeeewwwwwwwwwwwww
<vorian> nhandler is gnoming it up on the planet
<JontheEchidna> I bet all the dudes in #ubuntu-devel were going "eww, JontheEchidna is KDEing up the planet with his silly weather wallpaper" :P
<vorian> haha
<seele> any idea why Login Manager in SYstem Settings opens in a new window? apparently it doesnt do that in trunk
<Gon> I just compile the port to KDE4 Konversation, I think is very good, I think that quassel was a very bad choice for jaunty
<seele> 1) konversation wasn't available when the decision needed to be made
<seele> 2) a lot of people are happy with quassel
<jjesse> good evening back to my sound problem, when i boot from the kernel for 2.6.27-11 i have sound, but if i boot from kernel 2.6.28-11 i get no sound, any ideas?
<jjesse> +1 to seele
<Gon> quassel are beatiful, but doesn't have complete support for irc functions
<Gon> ex: doesn't have DCC
<Gon> :(
<Gon> Further, the "buffers" are very uncomfortable
<Gon> :/
<jjesse> Gon: I actually have learned to enjoy how quassel is setup and how it works
<jjesse> however i bet that konverstation for kde4 will be eventually packaged if it isn't and available for install
<Gon> :)
<vorian> it will be backported
<Gon> I think Konversation is the best we could have an eventual 9.04.1
<Gon> :D
<vorian> there will be no 9.04.1, jaunty is not LTS
<Gon> :(
<vorian> there will be backports available
<vorian> and to be honest, quassel has my vote to remain the default irc client
<Gon> without dcc?
<Gon> :s
<vorian> that :s thingie crashed my system
<vorian> :P
<Gon> I thought that the paradigm of kde4, was able to have non-castrated software as some other desktop manager whose icon is a foot
<Gon> xD
<ScottK> Gon: The main use case for the IRC client on CD is for user support.  DCC isn't needed for that.  Konversation is still around and can be used.
<ScottK> I expect it will be an interesting discussion around the default for 9.10.
<Gon> ok
<ScottK> Sput: What are the odds of DCC support for 0.5?
<ScottK> He's one of the quassel devs.
<ScottK> Gon: One of the other advantages for us is that because Quassel is a relatively smaller project being the default client for Kubuntu is a big deal for them.  They are very responsive when we have suggestions/feedback.
<Gon> Konversation was already known and easy to use
<ScottK> But not KDE4.
<Gon> :s
<ScottK> Although we didn't quite make it, we made the decision as part of a feature goal for Jaunty to have only KDE4 apps on the CD.
<ScottK> IIRC we got everything except OOo integration to KDE4.
<JontheEchidna> seele: The Login Manager needs root permissions. If we didn't open it in a separate window with admin permissions it wouldn't work at all :(
<JontheEchidna> K3b is the only other thing that isnt' KDE4
<JontheEchidna> the frustrating thing is that it was *almost* good enough, but burning CD/DVD images was busted
<JontheEchidna> so when I do apt-cache rdepends kdelibs4c2a, adept-manager show up even though I've not had that package installed since hardy
<JontheEchidna> is there any way to get rid of it?
<JontheEchidna> (for the rdepends listing)
<JontheEchidna> s/for/from
<JontheEchidna> lol? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
 * JontheEchidna points at the Kubuntu desktop  pic
<JontheEchidna> Since when did we become Kubundora?
<vorian> HA!
<vorian> :/
<vorian> actually, it's not so funny
<JontheEchidna> blasphemy! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kubuntuoffice.png
<vorian> OMG
<JontheEchidna> gotta admit that that's pretty snazzy looking...
<JontheEchidna> Wine is an amazing thing
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> blender
<JontheEchidna> you put your Wine in a Blender?
<JontheEchidna> :D
<vorian> i would
<vorian> sheesh, we have 4.2.3 next week eh?
<vorian> and 4.3 beta the following week
<JontheEchidna> yep
<vorian> awesome
<JontheEchidna> we're gonna wanna get some merges in before then though...
<JontheEchidna> my poor CPU
<vorian> eeew
<vorian> why not wait till post 4.2.3 to merge, then karmic should be good to go
<JontheEchidna> before KDE 4.3 anything
<JontheEchidna> is what I meant to say
<vorian> ah, good :)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> also come to think of it I made kdeplasma-addons depend on kdewallpapers and kdebase-workspace-wallpapers in trunk :D
<vorian> ha!
<JontheEchidna> not a hard dependency, but you'll get a lot of  not weather wallpapes if you don't have those
<vorian> actually, why even bother with merging 4.2* in karmic? why not just jump into 4.3?
<JontheEchidna> you mean, wait for 4.3 of some sort to hit debian, then merge?\
<vorian> yes
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I like the sound of that
<vorian> since 4.3 will be the focus etc... :)
<JontheEchidna> that way we don't have to worry so much about rebuilding 40 times for .install changes
<vorian> right-o
<JontheEchidna> which is why it took us 2 weeks to do this last time
<vorian> haha
<JontheEchidna> we were a week late, if I remember
<JontheEchidna> and it was my first time as ninja coordinator
<Gon> [20:59] <JontheEchidna> lol? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Gon> [20:59] * JontheEchidna points at the Kubuntu desktop  pic
<Gon> [21:00] <JontheEchidna> Since when did we become Kubundora?
<Gon> WTF!
<jjesse> back to that wikpedia picture, whose desktop is that?  doesn't look at all like mine
<JontheEchidna> It's definitely not default
<ScottK> I'd merge 4.2.2 (since we know it's the same version), skip 4.2.3 for Karmic (just jaunty-proposed), and go straight to the 4.3 beta in Karmic.
<nixternal> why do puppies decide to go to the bathroom right under the computer desk?
<vorian> cuz it's warm and safe
<JontheEchidna> I should post my desktop w/ the Dark Knight skydome on wikipedia :D
<ScottK> Because that's where they get your attention and attention == love even if you're yelling.
<JontheEchidna> s/desktop/desktop cube
 * vorian likes his current desktop
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/foo.png
<jjesse> nixternal: don't you beet them?
<nixternal> I need to
 * ScottK wonders how vegetables got into the conversation?
<jjesse> vorian: i get a blank file whne i click on your destkop link
<nixternal> heh, just caught that
<jjesse> me too
<vorian> oh?
<jjesse> ah now it shows up
<vorian> ah, ok :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: which plasma theme is that?
<JontheEchidna> reminds me of KDE 4.0 in a good way
<vorian> oxyglass more
 * JontheEchidna always did like that glass ring around the plasmoids in 4.0
<vorian> yes!
<vorian> that was the best
<jjesse> oxyglass?
<vorian> although, the kewlness on the kicker is the stasks plasmoid
<Gon> [21:17] <vorian> oxyglass more <= beatiful theme
<Gon> is my current theme :D
<vorian> ^5 Gon
<vorian> :)
<jjesse> ooo oxyglass looks nice :)
<vorian> it's 'oxyglass more'
<Gon> without compositing looks nice too
<vorian> there are like 3 oxyglass themes iirc
 * vorian steals cake whilst everyone is looking for new themes
<jjesse> is there a widget that shows my tasks from kontact?
<nixternal> stasks needs to fix its memory leaks before I try it again
<nixternal> it was the reason my laptop kept locking up
<jjesse> ah
<joshjtl> hey folks... anyone recommend a tag editor for audio files? (kde4 prefferably)
<ScottK> vorian: Great post.  Thanks.
<vorian> no man, thank you
<Gon> a question...
<Gon> why kdepimlibs5-dev has libboost as dependency?
<ScottK> seele: Are you connected with http://www.wouwlabs.com/blogs/anniec/?p=30 project at all?
<ScottK> Gon: Because kdepimlibs builds against boost so you'll want those headers available too.
<Gon> :o
<nhandler> vorian: Sorry about the gnome script, but I needed something to make my gnome desktop more useful while restricted to an ubuntu live cd
<ScottK> I totally can't believe no one has mentioned that the comics widget has lolcats now.
<ScottK> OK, so here's an interesting problem ....  When I click on the K menu, only the bottom millimeter or two and a little square in the upper right/left corner appears.  I tried shutdown/restart and it's still there.
<Sir-Gon> theme fail?
<ScottK> Sorted it.
<ScottK> Switched to classic menu style and switched back.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, neat: http://leogg.wordpress.com/2009/04/20/ubuntu-cd-labels/
<nixternal> http://matthew.gwos.org <- is that even possible?
<vorian> DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vorian> nixternal: do you want a free ipod?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> I am sure there is some poor sap at starbucks who might want one though
<vorian> /hilight http://matthew.gwos.org
 * vorian has almost a dozen links to the same damn destination
<vorian> i should have known better, as it's gwos.org
<nixternal> ya, I just learned about that myself
<nixternal> nhandler got me with one that was even worse than being rick rolled
<vorian> does it go "HEY EVERYONE! I'M LOOKING AT ....."
<nixternal> nhandler: oh dude, I am so adding that to my presentation for saturday....everyone can follow along by going to http://matthew.gwos.org
<nixternal> vorian: yup
<vorian> haha
<ScottK> This is one time I'm glad for Quassel's web link preview function.
<nhandler> nixternal: I have my own subdomain there ;)
<vorian> good old kingbahamhut
<nhandler> vorian: I would have expected you to recognize a ck link by now
<vorian> yup
 * vorian is getting sluggish
<vorian> I need to change my hackergotchi
 * a|wen want the new aptitude
<a|wen> Aptitude::ProblemResolver::Hints { "reject pulseaudio"; };
<a|wen> that's the feature i'm missing :)
<Quintasan>  :D
<Quintasan> Hi btw. :D
<a|wen> hi Quintasan
<a|wen> you're iso-testing?
<a|wen> :)
<sime_> the upgrade killed apt-cacher-ng here...
<blizzz> mh, again flash videos do lack sound :(
<nukem2525> is there going to be an upgrade path between 8.04 w/ KDE3 and 9.04 w/ KDE3 or will it require a fresh install?
<a|wen> kb9vqf: i think you're the only one able to answer that one ^^
<a|wen> nukem2525: he doesn't seem to be around atm. I think you'll have to wait till he shows up
 * a|wen hugs vorian
<a|wen> great post :)
<nukem2525> any idea about his normal hours?
<tsimpson> I would guess that it would require a patched dist-upgrade tool to go from 8.04 -> 9.04
<nukem2525> what are the odds of one being made availible?
<tsimpson> depends on how many people know how to do it and how long that'll take to make
<tsimpson> it'd be a little complex because it'd need to know the package translation path
<tsimpson> so (some-kde-package) -> (some-kde-package)-kde3
<tsimpson> but I don't know enough about the remix to say for sure how easy/difficult that'd be
<nukem2525> Ill probably end up doing a fresh install anyway
<nukem2525> I messed up a couple things im to lazy to fix
<nukem2525> now I just need to decide whether im willing to try KDE4 again
<nukem2525> or not
<a|wen> nukem2525: when was the last time you tried it?
<nukem2525> i tried 4.0 and 4.1
<a|wen> nukem2525: a great deal has happened till 4.2 ... anything particularly problematic?
<nukem2525> the network manager blew up several times
<nukem2525> random X crashes
<a|wen> did you try the intrepid release; or the 4.0.0 / 4.1.0 versions?
<nukem2525> 8.10
<nukem2525> when it first released it had 4.0 right?
<a|wen> nukem2525: it had 4.1.2 upon release
<a|wen> it's at 4.1.4 now
<nukem2525> kk, I tried that as well as the 8.04 KDE4 remix
<a|wen> nukem2525: okay ... the hardy remix cd was really only for early adopters; after that kde4 has matured a lot
<a|wen> nukem2525: you can always give it a try ... live-cd's are a great invention in that regarg
<nukem2525> ya I knew when I went in that the remix wouldn't be very stable but I was a bit disappointed after I had so many issues with 8.10
<nukem2525> I had it on 2 machines and both messed up pretty bad
<a|wen> it has been working out great for me ... no problems with crashes or anything
<a|wen> but with kde 4.2.2 i'd say that kde is now ready for everybody
<nukem2525> Ill give it another shot but the only thing im looking for that KDE3 doesn't provide is Amarok 2
<a|wen> yeah; amarok2 is great :)
<nukem2525> Ive been banging my head against the desk trying to compile it on my mac since it came out
<a|wen> that does also sound like a challenge
<nukem2525> Ive talked to the macports maintainer about updating the port but they are still using an old version
<nukem2525> so Ive been trying to do it myself
<a|wen> what i've heard, kde compiling on mac should still be a lot of tweaked, just to get something out of it
<nukem2525> I had no problem with KDE, I used macports to install 4.2
<a|wen> when it is in macports it's another story
 * a|wen just talked to a friend that has upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 ... everything just went smooth for her!
<rickspencer3> a|wen: sweet!
<a|wen> it looks good
<a|wen> omg! what a speed-gain you can have in some of the apps by using "--graphicssytem raster"
<ryanakca> nixternal: How did help.kubuntu.org go? Anything left to do?
<ScottK> All the upgrades have gone smoothly here, including one 8.04 to 9.04
<Riddell> awooga
<Tm_T> hooray (:
<ScottK> Riddell: One nit that doesn't appear to hurt anything is that the 8.04 -> 9.04 upgrade ended up with guidance-power-manager installed.
<ScottK> Someone is working on a release announcement for Kubuntu, right? claydoh?
<Riddell> ScottK: hrm, that should be removed in the final upgrade stage
<Riddell> release announcement is mostly https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/RC/Kubuntu turned into html for kubuntu.org
<ScottK> Riddell: Maybe it was and I missed it.  I'll double check next time I have access to the machine.
<Riddell> I'm about to do upgrade tests too
<ScottK> Riddell: We just need to settle on a URL and make sure slangasek has it to include in his announcement.
<ScottK> Ah. I see you already took care of it.
<Riddell> the easy part I did, take more effort to actually write the html :)
<ScottK> Well you also took care of the part it's impossible to fix after the fact.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need more KDEing anyway :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, nhandler: how about denting+weather?
<apachelogger> magic plasma and magic KDE microblogging lib should make that a charm
<apachelogger> then again, why bother with having the dents on one's desktop when you can has $plasmoid
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Nightrose: i386 build of amarok-nightly 20090421+svn956946-0neon1 in ubuntu intrepid RELEASE
<apachelogger>  Build started 44 minutes ago on thallium (virtual) and finished 16 minutes ago taking 27 minutes
<Nightrose> wohoooooooooooooooo
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> try
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> hug
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> the liblastfm issue is going to be a problem with Amarok :(
<Nightrose> Riddell: rex dieter already mentioned it and Leo is aware of it
<Nightrose> he'll try to find out what can be done about it
<Riddell> ah, good
<claydoh> ScottK: yes I am, though not quite so early in the am ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/d789ae658
<claydoh> i would like some input from you folks on what you think should be highlighted in the notes, even the little things
<claydoh> I have a decent sized list already, but think I will miss something you think is important
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! Final release tomorrow! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<apachelogger> Nightrose: force-overwrite
 * apachelogger needs to head back to work
<Sput> amarok is a nightmare for packagers :>
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! Final release in two-ish days! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScottK> claydoh: Excellent.  Just making sure we didn't forget.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: RC out! | Final freeze in effect - Test CD ISOs! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<claydoh> ScottK: no, we didn't forget, though rockbox is distracting me so i have to put it away
<rmrfslash> Does anyone know if the radeonhd 1.2.5 driver is going to be released with or before the final Kubuntu 9.04? Supposedly this version addresses resume-from-ram video issues.
<ScottK> rmrfslash: 9.04 will be released with what it has now.
<rmrfslash> I see.
<ScottK> We're at the "unless the world is going to explode or someone will get sued, no more changes" stage.
<rmrfslash> That's a good state to be in
<rmrfslash> Is the version that's in 9.04 now going to stay that way until 9.10 or...?
<rmrfslash> Are these subject to upgrades
<a|wen> rmrfslash: patches can be added; but complete version upgrades of radeonhd is not likely
<ScottK> After release, we only change for security fixes or major issues.  The rules for non-security updates are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/
<a|wen> rmrfslash: have you looked at the radeon driver in itself? don't know which gfx-card you have, but it might have caught up with it
<rmrfslash> bummer
<Nightrose> apachelogger: already done that of course ;-)  just wanted to let you know
<Riddell> ScottK: you're right about guidance-p-m, asking mvo
<Riddell> New DVDs are up for testing!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20090421.1/
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 364620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364620 in update-manager "guidance-power-manager remains installed for 8.04 -> 9.04 Kubuntu Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364620
<claydoh> Riddell: ScottK do we want to have download mirrors listed in the release notes? I noticed we did not do so for Intrepid
<Riddell> claydoh: no since we put them on kubuntu.org and it has a download page (with a magicially updating list of mirrors)
<Riddell> so we just point to that
<claydoh> cool, I thaought as much
<claydoh> Riddell: any personal fave jaunty feature you have, that you want mentioned?
<claydoh> lol accidental ctrl-alt-backspace
<nukem2525> will there be an upgrade path between 8.04 w/ KDE3 and 9.04 w/ KDE3 or will it require a fresh install?
<Riddell> claydoh: system-config-printer-kde has been incorporated into system settings and improved
<Quintasan> I wonder why Details >> button is disable in KPackageKit while downloading and installing
<Riddell> nukem2525: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 testing welcome
<nukem2525> that will preserve KDE3?
<Riddell> nukem2525: well no, it will upgrade to 9.04
<nukem2525> what Im asking is if I can upgrade to the 9.04 KDE3 remix
<Riddell> nope
<nukem2525> awww
<Riddell> could try your luck with a dist-upgrade I suppose
<nukem2525> I suppose I would have to manually select packages?
<Riddell> yes
<nukem2525> I suppose I can give KDE4 another shot
<Riddell> good choice :)
<Tscheesy> Riddell : i have Probs with the DVD-Download, got two times an error at the very last moment.. something like File Access Error, then when i try to resume - it restarts - in FF with and without Downloadmanager
<Riddell> Tscheesy: use rsync
<Riddell> see KubuntuFiles
<Tscheesy> i'll give it another try - so i asume it works in principle
<Riddell> Tscheesy: are you using rsync?
<Tscheesy> actually  -the old one got overwritten with a restart
 * Riddell updates https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 for final
<Riddell> claydoh: do you know what happened to kubuntu forums in the end?
<claydoh> no, not sure if the owner even found out, but the host fixed it
<Riddell> claydoh: do you admin access to kubuntu-users?
<claydoh> after a smart member figured out where it was hosted, contacted them directly
<claydoh> Riddell: no I don't have it
<Riddell> claydoh: not my choice of password :)
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> works for me
<Riddell> claydoh: is the kubuntuforums admin is still active?
<claydoh> not much, afaik
<Riddell> hmm, that's a bit worrying
<claydoh> I am pretty much the only one doing much, it doesn't need any modersting much
<claydoh> if that made any sense
<Riddell> claydoh: mm, but not a great idea to have a website hosted by someone who doesn't seem to care much if it disappears
<Riddell> Tscheesy: rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/jaunty-dvd-i386.iso .
<Tscheesy> thx - was hackin' here :D
<claydoh> Riddell: I agree, esp as he seems to travel a lot, makes it hard to contact him
<claydoh> Riddell: I don't have any printer config options in my system settings am I missing something?
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: I think it may have somehow slipped back to the advanced tab :(
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I don't have it there either
<JontheEchidna> I should commit the change for placing it in the General tab to trunk now that I have commit access
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: weird
 * claydoh needs screenshots
<JontheEchidna> how inconvenient, pastebin.ca  is down
<JontheEchidna> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/6466/49735984.png
<claydoh> ahhh gwenview (and digika are sooooo filled with awesomeness
<Riddell> Subject: SERIOUSLY--TAKE ME OFF YOUR LIST!
<Riddell> claydoh: may be a good opportunity to use your kubuntu-users powers :)
<Riddell> From: Kayt Free <kayt.free@gmail.com>
<Riddell> "   Getting these constant e-mails is really pissing me off...TAKE ME OFF
<Riddell>    YOUR LIST! I've asked at least three times now!
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> I wonder if she wants off the list
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: can I assume it's raining where you are?
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: yeah
<JontheEchidna> and it was so warm the last few days to :( (relatively speaking)
<claydoh> I removed and reinstalled systemsettings, and now get the printer config, only have this
<claydoh> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1368/85614026.png
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I don' have as many buttons on mine, feeling shortchanged :)
<JontheEchidna> that's because the hardware driver one is only on my computer
<JontheEchidna> and it doesn't do anything to boot
<JontheEchidna> well, anythign useful
<JontheEchidna> aside from crashing systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> you could also install kgrubeditor
<JontheEchidna> kcron for the task scheduler
<JontheEchidna> kdenetwork-filesharing for samba
<claydoh> Riddell: assuming that email was to you? maybe sent before I added my email to the admin list
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: ill just use the defaults for my screenshot :)
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: thought I had sometthing busted here
<JontheEchidna> nah
<Riddell> claydoh: to kubuntu-users-owner@lists.ubuntu.com
<claydoh> Riddell: her email is not in the member list for kubuntu-users
<claydoh>  but I had mailman send an unsub confirmation
<claydoh> to the address
<Riddell> claydoh: could be googlemail.com ?
<claydoh> not as far as I can see
<Mr_Grieves|> Hrm, knetworkmanager doesn't start on its own anymore.
<Mr_Grieves|> Short of adding it to the autostart config file, is there a setting to fix that?
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: did you get my email?
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: oh, right. I forgot about that :)
<blizzz> well then, this is a reminder :)
<JontheEchidna> I did look over it, but I just forgot to get back to you guys
<JontheEchidna> where it says "It turned (OUT?) a somewhat-obscure"
<JontheEchidna> turned could probably be changed to "transformed" for clarity
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it looks great
<JontheEchidna> Using my LP picture is fine too. I should really think about updating it, though, since it was taken last july...
<blizzz> 23th 'd be a good date for a new one ;)
<blizzz> thank for inspecting it
<blizzz> +s
<Quintasan> ok guysm night, wish me luck :3
<Quintasan> -m
<blizzz> good luck Quintasan
<rmrfslash> Hey guys. I was on earlier to ask whether or not there would be a radeonhd driver update between 9.04 and 9.10. I was told by someone (I forgot whom) that "patches will be applied but complete upgrades were unlikely". Obviously, I was disheartened a little as the radeonhd 1.2.5 supposedly fixes some resume issues. Now, after looking around, I found this page: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+a
<rmrfslash> rchive/ppa
<claydoh> yup, those are testing packages , won't be official
<claydoh> but helpful for those who want/need to be on the edge :)
<rmrfslash> On this guys page, there is a deb for radeonhd 1.2.5 for Jaunty and was published 22 hours ago. I installed it, it at least doesn't break things and Xorg.0.log shows that RADEONHD is version 1.2.5. Does tis mean there is a update in the works for Jaunty?
<claydoh> no
<claydoh> ppa= *personal* package archive
<rmrfslash> i c
<claydoh> but often they are quite stable and very useful
<claydoh> esp in your case it seems :)
<rmrfslash> yeah, it works... I have yet to see if it'll resume properly. Though this version was supposed to address that specifically (among other things).
<rmrfslash> and was one of the major problems I was experiencing
<rmrfslash> and couldn't circumvent
<rmrfslash> anyways... im happy.
<rmrfslash> :D
<claydoh> someone has an itch to scratch, and someone provides the back-scratching stick for it :)
<kb9vqf> nukem2525: Not sure if you're still around, but here's what you can do: 1. Copy your ~/.kde folder to ~/.kde3  2. Do the upgrade normally  3. Install kubuntu-desktop-kde3 4. Remove the KDE4 packages that got installed in the upgrade (optional)
<kb9vqf> nukem2525: I'll put something on the Wiki page before final
<jefferai> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> jefferai: pong
<jefferai> hey, so in your release script
<jefferai> you know how you append the include directives for po and doc at the end of CMakeLists.txt?
<jefferai> how easy it is to substitute those directives for lines already in the CMakeLists.txt file?
<apachelogger> jefferai: easy enough
<apachelogger> just need to wrap it in an if($lines present)
<jefferai> nah, don't
<jefferai> I'll just put in a comment like this:
<jefferai> #DOC_INCLUDE
<jefferai> #PO_INCLUDE
<jefferai> and replace those with add_subdirectory(doc), etc.
<jefferai> does that sound easy enough?
<apachelogger> jefferai: the problem is that you don't want to use kde's macro for optional sub dir?
<jefferai> well, is there a point?
<jefferai> I guess that's even better
<apachelogger> one might not want to install docs or po ... but especially docs if they are big
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> I'll do that
<jefferai> I'll make them toggleable
<jefferai> and you can take it out of the release script entirely
<apachelogger> jefferai: I am really missing context here ... are we talking about amarok or what?
<jefferai> yep
<apachelogger> well, it needs to stay in the script
<jefferai> why?
<apachelogger> not only amarok uses that script :P
<jefferai> OK, then, it needs to not go at the end of the file
<jefferai> and/or not use the KDE optional macros
<apachelogger> jefferai: doesn't amarok include KDE's macros?
<jefferai> take a look at the CMakeLists.txt file
<apachelogger> okies
<jefferai> note that KDE deps are only in the WITH_PLAYER section
<jefferai> if you're building the utilities, there are no KDE dependencies
<apachelogger> ahhhhh
<jefferai> except for the KDE macros you introduced with the release script, that is :-)
<apachelogger> jefferai: both the po and the docs need KDE macros anyway
<jefferai> exactly...so the release script should probably put those macro calls in the WITH_PLAYER section
<jefferai> by substituting in for a known value
<jefferai> that sound doable?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> sec
<jefferai> k
<apachelogger> the l10n stuff is 100% hack
<apachelogger> good thing the refactored version comes with a lot better design
<jefferai> apachelogger: so should I modify anything in the Amarok CMakeLists?
<apachelogger> jefferai: add the comments you mentioned earlier
<jefferai> any specific names?
<jefferai> apachelogger: I'll call them DOC_SUBDIR and PO_SUBDIR
<jefferai> apachelogger: here's what I put into CMakeLists.txt
<jefferai>     #Do not remove or modify these.  The release script substitutes in for these
<jefferai>     #comments as appropriate.
<jefferai>     #DOC_SUBDIR
<jefferai>     #PO_SUBDIR
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> I already made the script use _INCLUDE :P
<apachelogger> pushy pushy
<jefferai> can you change it?
<jefferai> it makes more sense to put SUBDIR
<jefferai> Sorry
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/extragear-release-script
<apachelogger> r38 and r39 if you want to apply it manually
<jefferai> apply what?
<apachelogger> the changes
<jefferai> to where?
<apachelogger> your source copy
<jefferai> nope
<jefferai> :-)
<apachelogger> you never know
<jefferai> not here
<jefferai> but anyways
<jefferai> changes in CMakeLists.txt in r957327
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that looks broken to me
<apachelogger> jefferai: can you swap the order
<apachelogger> po currently pulls in the include, if doc is add before the include it probably will make cmake cry
<apachelogger> jefferai: or add another comment
<apachelogger> #SUBDIR_INCLUDE
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> wait what?
<jefferai> I swapped the order
<apachelogger> ok, works as well
<apachelogger> works like a charm
<jefferai> great
<jefferai> thanks
<kb9vqf> nukem2525: The instructions for Hardy-->Jaunty KDE3.5 are up on the Jaunty KDE3 Wiki page
<apachelogger> jefferai: you're very welcome
<_sime> upgrade to 9.04 went well here.
<Tscheesy> Riddell : DVD is nice ..when Stopping -6 Warning-Messages for Open TTY1-6 Pop up .. and WLAN-Manager is not processing the WPA-KEY
<Tscheesy> next to missing translations.. but the spoken Blogging about would also help me to get, next time, all the translation documents into local community
<Riddell> hhhh
<Riddell> Tscheesy: ok, please report on the http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all site
<Riddell> _sime: great
<Tscheesy> Riddell : do i have a Ubuntu QA Username ? Guess not? isn't it LP or openID?
<Tscheesy> i'll create a new one
<Riddell> you need to create one
<JontheEchidna> we don't support gutsy -> jaunty updates, do we?
<JontheEchidna> you have to upgrade to hardy first
<dtchen> you're skipping intrepid as a required step for hardy->jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> we do support hardy -> jaunty
<JontheEchidna> in Kubuntu at least
<JontheEchidna> but am I correct in assuming that gutsy -> jaunty is completely unsupported?
<dtchen> ok, then yes, you are correct
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Tscheesy> Riddell : this page is tricky for me - You are here : QA Tracker -> Test list -> Result list : i just fill in a comment and Mark as failed?
<Tscheesy> in "live session"
<Tscheesy> accoring http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession of curse..
<Tscheesy> done
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right no gutsy upgrade to jaunty
<apachelogger> we need a QA supervisor dood
<JontheEchidna> What would this dood do?
<Tscheesy> weight Bug-Reports..
<JontheEchidna> triagers weigh bug reports, technically
<apachelogger> assign QA tasks and spend most of his time doing QA
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, technically the triager might do that, but most of the time they will be wrong anyway, unless triager == developer in which case it is assumable that they actually rate the impact of an issue properly
<apachelogger> well, if they understand the problem at least ;-)
<JontheEchidna> in other words, a triager like me? :P
<davmor2> Tscheesy: why did you file your kubuntu issue against ubuntu dvd?  and you've listed bug 1,2,3 on lp as bugs rather then the lp bug number for your issues
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you do unfriendly triage though :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> someone poke stdin in the eye for that flood
<Tscheesy> davmor2 : omg - i didnt know ther's a link - it seemd so..
<apachelogger> anyway
<jpds> apachelogger: -> tsimpson
<apachelogger> we need to do like more promotion for testing
<apachelogger> or rather more promotion in general
<apachelogger> but especially testing
<apachelogger> like we need iso testing and desktop testing and app testing and upgrade testing and translation testing...
<apachelogger> in a more organized matter that is of course
<Tscheesy> davmor2 : cann you wipe it out? i'll write it new tomorrow
<davmor2> Tscheesy: It should of been filed again Kubuntu Dvd.  And where it says bug you put in the lp bug number of the issue for future reference :)
<davmor2> Tscheesy: I can't but I know a man that can
<Tscheesy> ok :( - good
 * apachelogger would think that a user can wipe his own entries :S
<Tscheesy> yes - but i need to file 3 LP-Bugs first ;)
<davmor2> apachelogger: Nope one down side of the way the tracker has been setup.  Something that will hopefully be remedied for karmic
<apachelogger> hope so
<Tscheesy> davmor2 : so? Bug Nb 1 isnt' appropriate ? :D.. i'll have to do it tomorrow
<davmor2> Tscheesy: No! :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do these observations still hold up? http://www.flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/3460206354/in/set-72157608562200171/
<JontheEchidna> Alt+Left is untranslated for me in spanish, but everything else looks ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: though the locale kcm is not translated anyway
<apachelogger> it will default to en_US unless the KDE specific setting is set
<apachelogger> which should probably be changed
<apachelogger> actually
<JontheEchidna> looks pretty spanish here to me
<apachelogger> the whole language setting there is worth a load of nothing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: only if set through the kcm
<apachelogger> your testcase is flawed
<apachelogger> I am wondering if rosetta broke the dolphin strings though
<JontheEchidna> so if Ihave es set as your lang at install time, I'd see untransalted strings too?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just use language-selector to change the system language and nuke Language(s)= from kdeglobals
<apachelogger> or create a new user instead of the latter
<JontheEchidna> ugh, qt-language-selector was never renamed language-selector-kde
<Tscheesy> davmor2 : changed to a (hopefully) tmp state :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is the trash kcm also untranslated when accessed from konqueror?
<apachelogger> yes, no, kinda
<apachelogger> the item itself is named properly (desktop file??) but the days thingy is still there
<JontheEchidna> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> ... I think days is actually a kdelibs termy
<JontheEchidna> they both use the same kcm, I wonder why that's happening
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> +    // Trash
<JontheEchidna> +    TrashSettingsPage* trashSettingsPage = new TrashSettingsPage(this);
<JontheEchidna> +    KPageWidgetItem* trashSettingsFrame = addPage(trashSettingsPage,
<JontheEchidna> +                                                   i18nc("@title:group", "Trash"));
<JontheEchidna> I guess it didn't get translated in LP...
<apachelogger> that is from use, isn't it?
<apachelogger> *us
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I backported it from trunk
<davmor2> Tscheesy: that'll do for now :)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> at this point I would not change any string at all since there is a high possibility it will not get translated
<JontheEchidna> It should use the same KCM, but it uses its own string for adding it to dolphin's settings
<Tscheesy> davmor2 : uf.. X) ..need my sleep now.. by all
<davmor2> bye
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did add this a month or few ago, but I guess this is also a consequence of us pissing off the german doods?
<JontheEchidna> (our patches don't get translated)
<apachelogger> I think there are more languages affected than german really
<apachelogger> I just happen to know that we pissed them off pretty badly
<JontheEchidna> so the question becomes, how the  heck are we gonna get people to translate any of our patches at all in the future?
 * JontheEchidna goes to eat
<apachelogger> a) talk to them
<apachelogger> b) help them
<apachelogger> c) beat up rosetta
<apachelogger> d) if rosetta doesn't die or become a lot better after beating - not using it
<apachelogger> all in all: ensure that translations never ever break for more than a couple of days, and certainly not while the translation related freezes are in effect
<JontheEchidna> I am thinking that somebody should probably blog about this either today or tomorrow
 * apachelogger will certainly rant about rosetta sometime soon
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm off to bed now if there are any kub dvd test left in the morning I'll pick them up :)
<JontheEchidna> I mean, blog about the general state of translations for Kubuntu 9.04, dispell some common myths, lay out the plan for the future, etc
 * JontheEchidna really goes off to eat now
<apachelogger> what myths?
<apachelogger> kubuntu l10n is breaking every once in a while
<apachelogger> kubuntu l10n stays broken for at least a month
<apachelogger> kubuntu l10n is of so crappy quality it hurts to even think about it
<apachelogger> not to mention the interface that has to be used
 * apachelogger shudders
<JontheEchidna> mainly that Kubuntu doesn't use upstream translations
<apachelogger> we do
<JontheEchidna> exactly
<apachelogger> unless rosetta didn't import it
<JontheEchidna> right
<apachelogger> or exported it in a broken matter
<JontheEchidna> that too
<apachelogger> or some funky launchpad dood thought it would be a good idea to change the translation
<apachelogger> make it overriden for now and forever
<JontheEchidna> shit, they can do that?
<apachelogger> now they can
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> yeah, let's just mainly blast rosetta
<apachelogger> thing is there is no additional QA needed to do that
<apachelogger> nor is there a way to make those changed translations be overridden by $nextupstream import
<JontheEchidna> how hard would it be to exclude rosetta entirely from the process?
<Riddell> not possible
<Riddell> and I quite like being able to add strings
<apachelogger> Riddell: add strings?
<apachelogger> + possible, just not desirable
<JontheEchidna> in theory (maybe?) we could just throw all the po(t)s in a bzr branch and do things like upstream
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-22
<apachelogger> canonical ain't gonna like this
<apachelogger> like not at all
<JontheEchidna> then they should fix their prodocut
<apachelogger> true
<JontheEchidna> and I should fix my spelling
<apachelogger> frist rant
<apachelogger> then fix rosetta
<apachelogger> then fix JontheEchidna's spelling
<apachelogger> roadmap to 9.10
<apachelogger> oh, along the way KDE should be update, that is minor though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also why would they fix the product if there are houndres of ubuntu lemmings willing to take up with the crippled interface and all the annoyances
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if it would be possible to add rosetta suppor to lokalize, so there could be a "translate this template in lokalize" download link
<JontheEchidna> currently you have to wait for it to export it to the po, then send you an email once its done
<JontheEchidna> brb
<JontheEchidna> ok, now the locale kcm isn't translated
<JontheEchidna> The trash KCM is fine except for the days plural
<JontheEchidna> the plural is broken in both dolphin and konq
<apachelogger> maybe an export problem?
<apachelogger> we had that once
<apachelogger> or maybe it just wasn't i18n'ed in the first place ;-)
 * JontheEchidna apt-file updates so he can find the trash kcm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, binding localize should be possible
<apachelogger> considering it supports plugins IIRC ... that of course assumes that the fancy lp api exposes rosetta at all
<JontheEchidna> if it does it'd probably be in python, which krosspython handles just fine :)
<apachelogger> antoher thing I love about rosetta
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I should go to bed
<apachelogger> I think
<JontheEchidna> nini
<JontheEchidna> fail: mDays->setSuffix( " days" );
<claydoh> arghh wiki problems :(
<claydoh> anyone have anything specific they want to ensure gets mentioned in the release notes?
<claydoh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Final/Kubuntu when it comes back
<shtylman> does anyone else experience periodic plasma desktop failures (aka icons begin to dissapear and widgets go transparent) when using jaunty with nvidia prop. drivers
<ScottK> shtylman: That's happened to me a couple of times with Intel.
<ScottK> claydoh: Does it talk about the lpia images for Intel Atom?
<claydoh> not yet :)
<shtylman> ScottK: interesting...figured it was possibly isolated to nvidia, but this broadens the problem a bit
<claydoh> is that kubuntu specific?
<ScottK> claydoh: Feel free to slap rgreening into providing some cool information on that.
<ScottK> Kuubntu hasn't had them before.
<claydoh> aahhhh
<claydoh> sweet
<ScottK> Not even if the letters are in the right order.
<ScottK> Before it was just Ubuntu MID.
 * claydoh dreams of having a netbook
<ScottK> One of the really cool things about KDE4 is that we didn't need to develop a special netbook edition.  It just works.
<claydoh> wow that's better than our Big Sister
<ScottK> shhhh.
<ScottK> And don't put it that way in the release notes, it might upset some people.
<claydoh> no, 5 would not do that
<claydoh> s/5/I
 * ScottK was wondering what keyboard has 5 and I close to each other.
<claydoh> not mine I don't know how I did that one
<ScottK> Blame HAL.
<JontheEchidna> wow, apachelogger's startkde locale-detecting magic works wonderfully
 * JontheEchidna wiped the locale settings from kdeglobals, and KDE correctly detected Imperial measurement, time, etc
<claydoh> I won't slap rgreening, he is a neighbor, relatively speaking
<ScottK> It's OK.  I hear he likes that stuff.
<claydoh> ScottK: probably rgreening does, every Newfie I have met has been a little, um, off, and they talk funny too :)
<ScottK> Right, small isolated island, cold and lonely in the winter ....
 * ScottK probably shouldn't mention he lived in Iceland for a year.
<claydoh> actually I have wanted tp visit Newfoundland, the pictures frommthose I have met are utterly beautiful
<claydoh> And Iceland would be nice to visit too
 * claydoh was b orn in Alaska, must be in my blood I do like the cold months as much as the warm ones
<dtchen> i dislike warm climates
<dtchen> much love for alaska, minnesota, wisconsin, etc.
<claydoh> I do like the desert too,
<claydoh> but its hard to find a place with both :)
<ScottK> Iceland has deserts.
<ScottK> I knew a guy who got the glass on one side of his SUV frosted due to sandblasting in a wind storm.
<claydoh> well desert more like New mexico or Arizona
<ScottK> There's actually glaciers and desert right next to each other.
<claydoh> I want it all- ocean cold, snowy winters and hot, but dry summers
<claydoh> and of course no tornadoes or hurricanes
<ScottK> No hurricanes in Iceland, just hurricane force winds weren't unusual in winter.
<claydoh> and they have awesome cool trucks too :)
<ScottK> Do they?  I was there ~20 years ago.
<claydoh> i think so, seen articles and video of them, and recently Top Gear tv show drove some to the north pole
<claydoh> super wide tires, high articulation suspension mods, ice-specific body gear
<ScottK> Interesting.
<claydoh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctic_Trucks has some good links
<ScottK> OK, not that interesting.
<claydoh> lol
 * ScottK goes to investigate the laundry.
<shtylman> damn...plasma failed again :(
<dtchen> kubuntu dvd i386 live session testing completed
 * JontheEchidna would test dvds if he had a dvd burner
<dtchen> (didn't try amarok, though, so don't know if 362538 is triggered)
<dtchen> i'll test it for amd64 in a couple hours
 * ScottK notes with disgust we have two different packages that provide /usr/bin/emma and /usr/bin/Emma
<dtchen> err
<dtchen> the ubiquity test (kubuntu dvd i386) failed utterly with 512 MB RAM and 256 MB swap
 * dtchen tries with mem=768M
<nixternal> AMD64 Alternate CD was a charm on 2 different machines
<dtchen> oh, and here's a gem:
<nixternal> gem install libsqlite3-ruby
<dtchen> if you use the desktop installer, you don't have pulseaudio installed by default
<dtchen> if you use the alternate or dvd installers (regardless which frontend installer on the dvd), you get pulseaudio installed and activated by default
<nixternal> shoot, I shsould have used the desktop installer :)
<ScottK> dtchen: How'd that happen?
<dtchen> ScottK: i have no clue; i remember being puzzled about this symptom a couple weeks ago
<ScottK> Can it be removed?
<ScottK> If so, I think it's worth a release note.
<dtchen> i haven't investigated why it's even ending up on the alternate or dvd images
<dtchen> but, yes, it can be removed in kubuntu
<dtchen> desktop works fine without it
<ScottK> dtchen: Would you please file a bug against kubuntu-meta with a task on ubuntu-release-notes with some text on how one removes it?
<dtchen> ScottK: sure, i just need to test it more thoroughly on this dvd i386 image
<ScottK> dtchen: Thanks.  Once there's a task against ubuntu-release-notes, slangasek will get it and pull it into the document.
<maco> ScottK: something else dtchen just spotted that i can reproduce: kpackagekit uses the "install this!" hover image (showing a green +) on things that are available to remove (should show a red -)
<dtchen> right, my use case is: install using ubiquity from kubuntu dvd i386, then attempt to remove pulseaudio using kpackagekit
<maco> not for all packages though, interestingly enough.
<maco> on pulseaudio it shows the green plus on top of the big grey -
<maco> on ...what was the package just above pulseaudio in your list?
<maco> it showed the red - on top of a bigger red -
<maco> ("install me!" still shows a small green + on top of a large green +)
 * ScottK has never actually used kpackagekit.
<maco> er, large grey +
<dtchen> so users attempting to remove pulseaudio from a default install from both alternate and dvd installers (all frontends on dvd) won't be able to use kpackagekit to remove pulseaudio
<maco> hey you didnt test to see if it could remove them
<dtchen> yes i did.
<maco> oh
<maco> i thought it was just the hover image. you're saying it actually can't remove them either? damn
<maco> wait what yes it can
<dtchen> thankfully, they can open a Konsole and use apt-get remove pulseaudio (or apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio or aptitude purge pulseaudio ...)
<maco> i just clicked and *then* it turned into the little red - on top of the big red -
<dtchen> it didn't here, and this is a fresh install
<maco> and apply said it was gonna remove pulseaudio
<maco> oh yeah...good point, i dist-upgraded
<dtchen> i tested both before refreshing and after refreshing
<maco> by the way, what's with kpackagekit's konsole spew? dang..."SHOW UI! GO UI!"
<dtchen> ScottK: just in case you need to be kept current, it's bug 364962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364962 in kubuntu-meta "[jaunty] using 20090420.1 alternate or 20090421.2 dvd (any frontend) image results in pulseaudio being installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364962
<sebas> Is Kubuntu using KCModules written in Python?
<sebas> (in KDE4)'
<Tonio_> sebas: yep
<Tonio_> sebas: the printers manager for example
<Tonio_> sebas: see /usr/share/applications/kde4/kcm-scpk.desktop
<Riddell> Tonio_: k3b 1.65.0alpha1 out
<Riddell> davmor2: do you know if anyone has tested upgrade from an alternate CD?
<davmor2> Riddell: No
<davmor2> Why?
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> davmor2: because it's a recommended upgrade method, we really ought to test it works
<davmor2> Riddell: Good point Although I always thought that everyone just used update manager
<Riddell> claydoh: "Intel Atom Support" you mean we have a build in ports?
<ScottK> Riddell: He does.  rgreenging was signing it's praises recently.
<ScottK> rgreening even.
<Sput> ScottK: looks like you'll be getting the "click on systray brings quassel to front if it's obscured by windows" and "click on blinking tray also selects the right channel" soonish
<ScottK> Sput: Excellent.
<Sput> the former will only be happening for users with KDE support though :/
<Sput> and for windows users, for that matter
<ScottK> That'd be all the users here unless they rolled their own, so that's fine with me ....
<Sput> yep
<Sput> I also think better that than nothing :)
<Sput> well, that's assuming I can easily use KSystemTrayIcon, but I don't see a large problem there
<Sput> they do an amazing amount of window manager magic to figure out if the application window is fully visible, which I'm not willing to reimplement in pure Qt :)
<ScottK> Sounds quite reasonable.
 * Quintasan needs a quick bzr tutorial
<jtholmes> Riddell, ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: Do you know svn?
<Quintasan> ScottK: a little bit
<ScottK> You can use bzr co and bzr ci and use it like svn if you just need to do something quick.
<apachelogger> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<ScottK> If you don't have committ access then you'll want to read up on branching and push your own branch somewhere.
<JontheEchidna> I am stumped by bug 318503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318503 in language-pack-kde-de-base "typo: Translation of Space-Key in systemsettings/hotkeys wrong (German)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318503
<JontheEchidna> It's got a correct translation in rosetta, in a po export from rosetta, and, from what I can see, is even correct in the shipped .mo
<apachelogger> QA
<apachelogger> god damnit QA
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, that trash kcm plural bug is an upstream issue
<JontheEchidna> untranslatable string
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, it is our issue because we published upstream's WIP code
<JontheEchidna> no we didn't
<JontheEchidna> the trash kcm was part of the stable release
<apachelogger> aaah
<apachelogger> so what did we patch?
<JontheEchidna> adding that kcm to appear in dolphin too
<JontheEchidna> it used to only appear in konqueror
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> upstream!
<JontheEchidna> I worked with pinotree to confirm the bug
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190313
<ubottu> KDE bug 190313 in trash "Untranslatable spinbox suffix in the trash KCM in the KDE 4 2 branch" [Normal,New]
<JontheEchidna> oh!
<JontheEchidna> it just got fixed
<JontheEchidna> a bit too late for that, though :/
<apachelogger> general question: do langpacks not get updated?
<ScottK> They do.
<JontheEchidna> that's what I was about to ask
 * ScottK has no clue how.
 * apachelogger neither
<apachelogger> oh
 * jussi01 waves at apachelogger
<apachelogger> that is another nice thing about rosetta, there are pretty much no up-to-date resources on how all that crap works
<apachelogger> yo jussi01
<ScottK> apachelogger: Saves me having to feel guilty about not caring.
<JontheEchidna> So do we want to SRU kde svn 957547 as soon as possible? Or should we just wait for it in KDE 4.2.3 proper and hope that upstream did the translations so that our Ubuntu translators don't do a sub-par translation that gets stuck there forever?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=957547&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 957547
<JontheEchidna> The fact that I have to ask this question is pretty sad in itself
<ScottK> 4.2.3.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we never uploaded kde-l10n-* to -updates
<apachelogger> and I doubt it would be very much liked
<JontheEchidna> good point
<apachelogger> you'll have to talk to Riddell and probably pitti
<apachelogger> since they apparently are members of the secret division of ubuntu-translation-internals
<JontheEchidna> so I wiped my locale section from kdeglobals last night after I was done in spanishland
<ScottK> Very scary
<JontheEchidna> the locale detection in startkde works great
 * ScottK notices he has a $WORK meeting in 40 mintes, it's 20 minutes away and he's not dressed yet.  Later.
<apachelogger> hm, I am meeting someone in 15 minutes and am not dressed either
<apachelogger> oh dear
<ScottK> Depends on the type of meeting.
<apachelogger> hm, it's 3pm here
<apachelogger> not the time for the kind of undressed meeting
<apachelogger> ScottK: anyways, qt built on jaunty ... I am now trying to get kdesupport to build, which is not that easy due to constant upstream breakage
<dpm_> [14:42] <apachelogger> general question: do langpacks not get updated? => Here you can find more information on this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu/LanguagePacks
<jtholmes> Riddell, davmor2 i just upgraded 8.10 using the alt cd and it went fairly well few kde crashes along the way but installer completed and booted into 9.04 ok but a few glitches
<Riddell> jtholmes: hrm, glitches aren't good
<jtholmes> Riddell, kded4 plasma and dolphin crashed along the way but no effect on upgrade process
<JontheEchidna> kded4 at least doesn't like HAL restarting underneath its feet during upgrades of any sort
<JontheEchidna> We did fix the plasma/dolphin crashes on upgrades in jaunty, I know
<jtholmes> that would make sense
<JontheEchidna> was this an upgrade from a stock 8.10?
<JontheEchidna> or one with KDE 4.2?
<jtholmes> stock 8.10 yes, but not one with all the current 8.10 upgrades
<jtholmes> did not have kde 4.2
<JontheEchidna> ok, then that's probably why those crashes happen
<jtholmes> plasma and dolphin appeared to crash with signal 6,  kded with sig 11
<jtholmes> i can rerun if desired, would take about 1.5 hrs with updates etc.
<JontheEchidna> I think you would have to use KDE 4.2 to be not affected by those crashes
<JontheEchidna> well, I think the kded4 would happen regardless (I get that with normal updates in 9.04)
<jtholmes> does fully updated 8.10 contain 4.1 or 4.2 kde
<AvanLoon> I reported some bugs for the Kubuntu 9.04 RC which I thought were quite important, but still haven't gotten any attention
<AvanLoon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/363131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363131 in jockey "jockey-kde doesn't install fglrx drivers" [Undecided,New]
<AvanLoon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/363113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363113 in ubiquity "ubiquity pollutes kubuntu system with gnome packages" [Undecided,New]
<jtholmes> I will run it again and update 8.10 before upgrade via CD
<AvanLoon> has anyone else experienced these bugs, or have they been fixed in the latest daily image already, or are these bugs possibly duplicates?
<AvanLoon> is there anyone here who is not idle?
<JontheEchidna> jtholmes: normally KDE 4.1
<jtholmes> AvanLoon, cant answer the question but based on the date of 363131 you were using the RC of 4.17.9 I believe the latest one(s) are either 4.20 or 4.21 or later so try one of them the dailys are not being made as we are in RC timeframe
<JontheEchidna> jtholmes: you have to add the KDE 4.2 repos manually to get KDE 4.2
<jtholmes> JontheEchidna, ok I will redo whole process with updated 8.10 before upgrading from alt kde cd and lets see what happens
<AvanLoon> jtholmes: I used the RC mentioned here – http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-rc – but AFAIK there was only one RC?
<jtholmes> AvanLoon, that is not the current/latest RC do you know how to get the latest RC
<AvanLoon> jtholmes: AFAIK that's the only RC announcement I read on the Kubuntu website, I don't know where to get the latest
<jtholmes> AvanLoon, go to here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ and get either  i386 or 64 bit whichever you use and you will have the latest besure to get the MD5SUMS file also and run md5sum on the jaunty you download before burning it
<AvanLoon> jtholmes: in that case I was confused, you were talking about the latest RC, but I already used the daily image of 19 april from that page as I mentioned in bug #363131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363131 in jockey "jockey-kde doesn't install fglrx drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363131
<jtholmes> AvanLoon, i dont see any 4.19  files on that page
<jtholmes> AvanLoon, this is a developers channel lets take further conversations to  #ubuntu+1
<jtholmes> AvanLoon, just ping me on #ubuntu+1 if you need further assistance
<AvanLoon> jtholmes: that page displays the latest daily build, and it displayed the 19 april image when I visited that page at 19 april
<AvanLoon> jtholmes: thanks for your help, but I don't need further assistance
<pascalFR> Bug #260918:
<pascalFR> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260918 in amsn "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27")" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<pascalFR> I hope this is fixed in jaunty
<pascalFR> i have to try the RC
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are the virtual buildds broken or something?
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/staging/+build/956904/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kde-nightly-kdesupport_20090422+svn957549-0neon1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> check the package install portion
<apachelogger> apparently it builds on amd64 even though the daemon is supposed to be i38
<apachelogger> 6
<JontheEchidna> I've had that happen to me once or twice before
<JontheEchidna> I don't know how/what fixed it
<apachelogger> I got that for almost every build neon build
<apachelogger> !info quassel jaunty
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE4/Qt based, IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 18909 kB, installed size 52912 kB
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe section should be changed to kde?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess/+pots/desktop-plasma-widget-quickaccess
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> sidebar on the right
<apachelogger> download translations
<Quintasan> can anyone send files to phone using kbluetooth4?
<seaLne> Quintasan: can you get kbluetooth to connect to anything apart from input device?
<Quintasan> seaLne: yeah
<Quintasan> seaLne: I can get to part with choosing device to send the file
<seaLne> from the add device dialogue? (i couldn't)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I get kbluetooth4(22635) ObexSession::slotConnectError: Session Connect Error  "org.openobex.Error.ConnectionRefused"   "Connection refused"
<Quintasan> when sending
<seaLne> well you got further than i got
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> I wonder if we should include it in jaunty
<Quintasan> This isn't even working
<Quintasan> *** glibc detected *** kbluetooth4-inputwizard: double free or corruption (out): 0x00007fff63e9cd20 ***
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> and a freaking long backtrace
<seaLne> it crashes if you remove a dongle or restart bluez
<Quintasan> all I did was closing Add Bluetooth device dialog :D
<Quintasan> and it's still working
<seaLne> ah did you just see input device listed as an option?
<Quintasan> I right-click on tray icon, Device Manager and I have New or Remove option
<Quintasan> and my phone listed there
<Quintasan> lol, my dongle is pretty good, I closed my phone in shelf and covered it with a plastic container and it's still detected
<Quintasan> I'm sure we would have same fuctionality with kbluetooth from svn :P
<seaLne> i just wish i could get my headset to work :(
<jtholmes> JontheEchidna, Riddell  reloaded 8.10 from cd, did all upgrades, then upgraded to 9.04 via alt cd and same things, installer worked fine,  plasma, dolhpin and kded all died
<jtholmes> i am at the restart prompt now in case you want some logs
<Quintasan> seaLne: have you tried gnome bluetooth tools?
<Quintasan> they work
<seaLne> Quintasan: no, will try that later thanks
<Quintasan> seaLne: I managed to connect to my phone and send files, it should work with your headset too :)
<steveire> Hi.
<Riddell> steveire: apachelogger keeps talking about making a Kubuntu netbook remix but I don't know if there much upstream to be used yet
<apachelogger> plasma-mid is unsable
 * Riddell wonders if that's unstable or usable
 * steveire too
<apachelogger> unusable :P
<steveire> I arrived back in Dublin today by the way
<apachelogger> that looks weird too though
<apachelogger> anyway
<Riddell> steveire: from where?
<apachelogger> IMHO 9.10's remix should just deal with the basics and a complete version with plasma-mid should be targetted for 10.04
<steveire> Riddell: Well, Frankfurt most recently, but I've been on the road since FOSDEM. http://steveire.blogs.ie/category/no-plan
<steveire> Which means I might finally be able to help out with neon :)
 * smarter notes that a netbook remix would probably benefit a lot from using arora instead of konqueror
<apachelogger> smarter: how so?
<Quintasan> grr, why mplayerthumbs doesn't store thumbnails in a dir or a file?
<smarter> apachelogger: it's faster and lighter in my experience
<smarter> (lighter in mem usage)
<apachelogger> faster is only webkit
<apachelogger> and once kdewebkit is usable remix (and possibly kubuntu itself) shoudl use it
<apachelogger> the mem footprint needs to be checked out though
 * Quintasan will test webkitkde
<apachelogger> eean: ping
<eean> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> eean: do you still use suse?
<eean> yep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> eean: ah, never mind, I reproduced the bug already :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<eean> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kde bug 171185
<ubottu> KDE bug 171185 in general "kfmclient openUrl doesn't quit when using !konqueror as default browser" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171185
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please get some kde dood to look at it
<apachelogger> our bug 281407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281407 in kdebase "kfmclient won't exit after calling firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281407
<eean> "!konqueror", did someone dent that bug? :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wstephenson might be interested since suse ships with firefox as default browser
<apachelogger> unless they worked around the issue of course :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 359517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359517 in kdeedu "[jaunty][regression] kstars does not support indi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359517
<apachelogger> do we need a MIR for libindi?
<JontheEchidna> I think so
<apachelogger> needs evaluation
<apachelogger> why does indi conflict libindi?
<JontheEchidna> lol, searching for "suse bugtracker" on google brings up LP first hit
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> uh
<JontheEchidna> *suse bugilla
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you haz google profile?
 * Quintasan hates the default Oxygen color
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I have a strong feeling that indi is libindi
<JontheEchidna> google profile?
<apachelogger> some werid motu doods did not see that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: meaning do you have a google account
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> wow
<JontheEchidna> yes
<apachelogger> that is worth a blog
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: customized search
<apachelogger> I get ubuntu related hits for almost every search I do
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: look at indi and libindi0
<apachelogger> see version
<apachelogger> see hompage
<JontheEchidna> 0.5, 0.6
<apachelogger> see description
<JontheEchidna> so they didn't remove the old indi package?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> they did not even know there is one!
<apachelogger> and the 2 acking motus did not notice
<apachelogger> neither did the archive admin
<JontheEchidna> -.-
<apachelogger> that is an epic fail of QA :P
<apachelogger> also, we screwed up in disabling indi but not updating the indi package in main... leaving in disabled
<apachelogger> I suggest that we file bug reports with cirtical importance and milestoned when we have to remove a feature temporary
<apachelogger> that way we won't forget to renable it :)
<JontheEchidna> we totally forgot, that's for sure
<Quintasan> what about kbluetooth4?
<apachelogger> yeah, filing a bug should prevent that pretty much
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you take care of that kfmclient stuff and I try my luck on triaging that bug
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: is kbluetooth4 installed by default?
<JontheEchidna> kdebluetooth is installed by default
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ha!
<Quintasan> I think we should mention it is mosty unusable, seaLne was unable to add his headset and I can't even send files to my phone
 * Quintasan is sad that he must use gnome-bluetooth
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> funs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Riddell screwed up :P
<JontheEchidna> in what regard?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in 0.5 they had a monolithic source package in 0.6 multiple source packages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: he uploaded both versions
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: all seems to be packaged of 0.6 ... but in universe
<apachelogger> kdeedu needs a testbuild without libsbigudrv-dev, but with libindi-dev as build-deps
<apachelogger> but at least libindi0 needs an MIR
<apachelogger> indi from main needs a removal request
<apachelogger> kdeedu needs to be changed to use libindi0, indi dep needs to be dropped from kstars
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this should be the aim of kubuntu-mid: http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/09/power-of-plasma.html
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> it should?
<JontheEchidna> just kidding, of course
<apachelogger> really?
<apachelogger> I actually found that very sound
<JontheEchidna> turning it into a gnome clone?
<a|wen> Quintasan: after deleting my settings and start over after 4.2.2 was out i was (for the first time) able to both send and receive files using bluetooth
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> smooth migration :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> one step closer to getting ubuntu-users to migrate to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> aye aye
<JontheEchidna> hmm, interesting
<JontheEchidna> Oxygen Connections looks awful in KDE 4.2 though
<apachelogger> bug 359517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359517 in kdeedu "[jaunty][regression] kstars does not support indi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359517
<JontheEchidna> with multirow taskbars
<JontheEchidna> I should re-do Oxygen Connections
<apachelogger> aye aye
<apachelogger> or fix kubuntu bugs :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: kdeedu doesn't even build-depend on any indi; it probably just need to be added as a build-depend (and the hard-coded depend of kstars should be removed)
<apachelogger> a|wen: indi is universe
<a|wen> libindi-dev added as a build-depend
<apachelogger> a|wen: the libsbigudrv-dev is the build dep
<apachelogger> from indi 0.5
<apachelogger> get your facts straight :P
<a|wen> oh my, what a name
<apachelogger> +1
<Quintasan> night everyone
<apachelogger> nini Quintasan
<a|wen> nn Quintasan
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://packages.debian.org/sid/indi ... looks like it is the right one we have in main; we just need to get up-to-date ?
<apachelogger> a|wen: read what I wrote in the bug description
<a|wen> apachelogger: indi is built off of kdeedu it looks like ... look at the source package for indi in debian
<Nightrose> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> a|wen: I don't think there is any indi within kdeedu source anymore
<apachelogger> they must build the package from SVN
<a|wen> apachelogger: well, their indi package magically comes out of their kdeedu tarball ... there is nothing in their diff.gz
<apachelogger> a|wen: there is no indi in there
<apachelogger> neither in SVN
<apachelogger> they just pull it from the indi svn at sf.net and version it according to the previously applied scheme when indi was still part of kdeedu
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'm wondering what debian then have in their indi package
<apachelogger> a|wen: indi?
<a|wen> well, it is build from the kdeedu.orig.tar.gz ... but if that one doesn't contain indi i'm a bit at a loss
<apachelogger> a|wen: they probably add it
<a|wen> to the tarball; not unlikely
<apachelogger> it is certainly not in upstreams tarball
<apachelogger> anyway, that is all rather unimportant :P
<apachelogger> indi is an independent project with independent tarballs, so whatever debian does is awkward
<a|wen> looks like it ... but yeah, if it isn't in the upstream tarball, will have to do the shuffling around as described
<a|wen> now we just need to find someone with a telescope to test it
<apachelogger> as it seems there are some candidates :P
<a|wen> true; we just need to convince them to try it out on a karmic alpha
<Riddell> evening Nightrose
<Nightrose> hey Riddell  :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: are you subscribed to the kde mentor list?
<Nightrose> (for gsoc)
<Riddell> Nightrose: not any more I'm not
<Nightrose> ok cause one of your umbrello students from last year wants to do Season of KDE this year (with you i assume)
<Nightrose> want me to forward it?
<Riddell> Nightrose: actually I have got that e-mail
<Riddell> maybe I am still on that list
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<Nightrose> so you are handeling it?
<ghostcube> hmm what date is the final planned to be released ?
<Riddell> Nightrose: yes I'll reply thanks
<Riddell> ghostcube: manana
<Nightrose> thanks
<ghostcube> Riddell, -_-
<a|wen> ghostcube: 23rd
<ghostcube> a|wen, thx
<JontheEchidna> hehe: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Jedi+Kubuntux?content=103187
<_sime> is there group here going to GCDS? if so which hotel?
<claydoh> omg the mailing list is full of people who literally need handholding  :/
<claydoh> ok so its really only 2, but realease day is going to b e fun I think :)
<tsimpson> if you have an insane definition of "fun", sure
<claydoh> tsimpson: I have an insane and sacrastic definition :)
<tsimpson> what release day means for me: re-enable my alias for "(user): no, it's not out yet"
<tsimpson> and my alias for "(user): no, and stop asking every minute"
<claydoh> yup
<claydoh> I will be stuck at work all day, so will miss the fun, but that means there will be more fun to catch up with when i get home
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: ping
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> should I keep seeding?
<Daskreech> Eveyone seems to have moved on
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Do you have the RC2 torrent files?
<Daskreech> no
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: That's why ;-)
<Daskreech> ;-)
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I'm still getting slammed over here
<Daskreech> How many seeders do you have for that?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Right now, just a couple
<kb9vqf> Including myself
<Daskreech> How many leechers?
<kb9vqf> Earlier I had ~14 downloaders (not leeching, fortunately) for a 1MBit average speed...when bittorrent works, it works very well
<kb9vqf> Not sure right now
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: It works better when you have like 5 pipes at start. Having one person start of for a popular item is going to start chokes
<kb9vqf> We'll need to synchronize something for final release I think...I hate to see what kind of traffic that'll generate :-)
<kb9vqf> I'll probably be a day later than the official release, as I still have some minor bugs that need fixing and no time to fix them...
<nixternal> apachelogger: great blog post!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-23
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Joys of being unofficial :)
<kb9vqf> :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, nice one.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I believe we usually notice Ubuntu changes *after* hell breaks loose
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Can you feel the love tonight?
<Riddell> _sime: seaLne knows where's good for akademy
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you tried to highlight or were tired to? (small typo in your blog)
<Mamarok> apachelogger++, liked that blog post :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Excellent blog
<neversfelde> is the official kubuntu 9.04 announcement available for translators?
<claydoh> rgreening: ping
<claydoh> apachelogger: yes, definitely a good blog post. very well said
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: same for yours as well ;)
<rgreening> claydoh: pong
<claydoh> hi rgreening any links or useful info for the release notes regarding lpia?
<rgreening> lpia install from alternate was flawless, with one small caveat. During install, dhcp failed to work, so no live update. However, all worked as expected after reboot.
<rgreening> This was on my Acer One 110
<ScottK> rgreening: dhcp bug should be fixed.
<ScottK> That was in the last kernel upload.
<rgreening> ScottK: cool.
<ScottK> Just for you.
<rgreening> ScottK: :)
<rgreening> hahahaa
<claydoh> are there any wiki pages or links? esp for downloads?
<rgreening> I'll try it again tomorrow then
<rgreening> claydoh: not that I am aware.
<rgreening> claydoh: I just dl the img and used usb-creator to make the usb stick to install from
<ScottK> There's probably UNR instructions on doing that that apply with our image.
<rgreening> other than that, same as any other alt install for x86
<rgreening> ya
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anything to do for the website or will you take care of it?
<rgreening> btw, the remix stuff was crap... in what I tried a few weeks back.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Talk to NCommander about adding some powerpc stuff to the release announcement.
<claydoh> will all the ports be available in the normal downloads, or do folks have to hunt for them?
<ScottK> Ports aren't mirrored.
<ScottK> I know that.
<claydoh> I only see images in the ports area
<ScottK> I think that's where they will be.
<claydoh> so i can just oint to that then when its all live
<claydoh> s/oint/point
<neversfelde> claydoh: I'm writing a german release announcement, is the english one public?
<Daskreech> sabdfl: ping. Re: Your blog I think that as before when some projects were eager for a time based release and some were wary The proper time for a long support period will depend from project to project. some will be doing crazy things in the early releases (Compiz comes to mind) while some will want the early releases to be stable as quickly as possible so they can break away from the old release (which they hate)
<claydoh> neversfelde: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Final/Kubuntu
<neversfelde> claydoh: thank you
<Daskreech> sabdfl: The reason for making the big changes is probably a vital consideration
<ryanakca> NCommander: Hi, I'm supposed to talk to you about adding some powerpc stuff to the release announcement?
<Daskreech> Crap
<Daskreech> I had said I'd do a human changelog didn't I ?
<a|wen> apachelogger: well said!
<socceroos> hey fellows, Just testing the 2009-04-20 RC release and I'm wondering why I can't move around my screens in the Display config. It allows me to rotate them, but not set them beside eachother. I can only duplicate.
<socceroos> Graphics card is a Radeon Mobile x600
<neversfelde> socceroos: you will get better support in #kubuntu
<socceroos> ok, thanks neversfelde
<vorian> yo
 * JontheEchidna waves hi to vorian
 * vorian waves hi back
 * ScottK slaps an "apologist for management" sticker on JontheEchidna's forehead.
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: ping
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> Can the KDE3 CDs be installed alongside KDE4 ?
<kb9vqf> ?
<Daskreech> or do they conflict on ~/$KDEHOME
<Daskreech> where do they save config?
<kb9vqf> You can install KDE4 and KDE3 side by side, no problem
<kb9vqf> KDE3 is in ~/.kde3
<Daskreech> it has a ~/.kde3 ?
<kb9vqf> Ye
<kb9vqf> Yes
<Daskreech> cool
<kb9vqf> I think the only conflict at all is in the default-settings packages
<JontheEchidna> you know, for karmic konqueror should really use update-notifier-kde for notifying the user about flash
<tsimpson> that wouldn't be too hard for konqueror, but if they use other browsers...
<JontheEchidna> It already prompts/installs the package
<JontheEchidna> it just doesn't do it through update-notifier-kde
<JontheEchidna> also sites that do flash detection on their own such as youtube won't trigger the prompt
<tsimpson> I mean, all it'd take is a dbus call from konqueror
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> firefox would be hard
<Daskreech> karmic konqueror
<Daskreech> I likes :)
<NCommander> hey all
<NCommander> ScottK, raphink poke?
<ScottK> NCommander: I think you want ryanakca.
 * NCommander is half-dead ATM
<NCommander> actually, I'm on life support ;.;
<ScottK> NCommander: Pastebin some text.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm having issues testing it, but sure, I'll cook something up
<_sime> Riddell: thanks. I
<_sime> Riddell: I'll ask him.
<nixternal> whois kb9vqf
<nixternal> err, that didn't work
<Daskreech> :)
<nixternal> kb9vqf: did you just start following me on twitter?
<nixternal> some ham radio nut and linux buff is following me now, you were my first suspect :p
<nixternal> nope, it isn't kb9vqf
<kb9vqf> nixternal: Nope, that's not me :)
<kb9vqf> nixternal: Actually, I've never used (or even seen) twitter in my life!
 * kb9vqf feels old
 * Daskreech hands kb9vqf his komplimentary walKer
 * kb9vqf runs Daskreech over with it
<kb9vqf> :)
<Daskreech> Ow your leather sandals chafe
<_Sime> seaLne: ping
<raphink> NCommander: yes?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> do we have a party today?
<jussi01> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
 * jussi01 waves to apachelogger
<apachelogger> you know, I don't feel like joining a ubuntu channel :P
<seaLne> _Sime: pong?
<blizzz> Attention! Ambuscade! joining #kubuntu-release-party leads to the ubuntu one
<apachelogger> like we wouldn't have expected that
<sabdfl> happy release day everyone
<apachelogger> happy release day sabdfl :)
<sabdfl> feeling groovy!
<jussi01> happy release day sabdfl!! :D
<sabdfl> how do you guys feel about kubuntu 9.04?
<jussi01> sabdfl: from my view itll have a similar rep to feisty - an excellent release.
<_Sime> seaLne: Hi, I'm trying to get my accommodation for GCDS organised. Can you recommend a hotel and group? (sharing)
<seaLne> _Sime: it really depends what price etc you are looking for, have you looked at the http://www.grancanariadesktopsummit.org/hotels page? the sharing is just really up to you to find someone
<davmor2> Congratulations Everybody and here's to the next release
<_Sime> seaLne: I'm looking for cheap. But the problem the sharing. Is there are a kubuntu group?
<seaLne> not that i'm aware of, i'm sharing an apartment with Riddell
<blizzz> sabdfl: happy release day! Kubuntu 9.04 is a good release, it makes fun to work with esp. with KDEs possiblilites. Speaking for Germanspeaking Kubuntu Community it is a pity that translations are broken again .
<_Sime> seaLne: ok, I guess that's full then.
<seaLne> _Sime: yeah sorry
<sabdfl> blizzz: do you know what the LP guys are doing about kde translations?
<_Sime> seaLne: thanks for your help anyway. ;-)
<blizzz> sabdfl: i'm afraid i have no deep knowledge in that issue. apachelogger has mor insight and blogged about it recently
<seaLne> _Sime: sorry it wasn't much use, trying to manage the groups leads to an incredable amount of work unfortunatly
<blizzz> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2009/04/facts-about-rosetta-and-kubuntu-l10n.html
<apachelogger> sabdfl: unkown
<apachelogger> sabdfl: I will create a list of major issues and present it to the responsible people, there are problems on multiple levels really.
<blizzz> i got to go to work, bye
<apachelogger> blizzz: have fun :P
<blizzz> apachelogger: ty, i will :þ
<dpm> apachelogger: I have just joined the Community team as Ubuntu Translations Coordinator. I'm aware of the Kubuntu issues and I also read your blog post this morning. Please feel free to e-mail me with the list of issues and I'll be glad to help
<dpm> apachelogger: david.planella <at> ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> dpm: thanks, I'll do that :)
<dpm> apachelogger: also please feel free to add any Kubuntu l10n related issues there -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu/JauntyTranslationIssues, which is a useful overview for translators and developers
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Let's get ready to party!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ please update that wiki page
<Riddell> claydoh: announce ready to be copied?
<milian> hi guys, there was this ppa for Qt 4.5 on kubuntu 8.10 right?
<milian> could someone give me the required entry for my sources.list?
<milian> I need it for development (and yeah, I could just update to 9.04 but I don't want to risk to break anything right now)
<milian> and yeah I think just updating qt is less risky :)
<Riddell> milian: actually I don't of one
<milian> hm I'm most sure I once read about it but cant find it right now
<milian> thats strange
<apachelogger> experimental probably
<apachelogger> but if it really ships Qt 4.5 you should reconsider using it
<apachelogger> that is really experimental in 8.10 :P
<tsimpson> nope, not in -experimental
<apachelogger> then I don't recommend trying it at all :P
<milian> apachelogger: I'd need it for development
<apachelogger> update to 9.04
<milian> so well, I should maybe just update then after all...
<milian> let's hope it doesn't break to much
<apachelogger> as long as the archive servers don't die
<milian> though one thing: is the intel driver fixed now?
 * tsimpson wonders if the Qt SDK for Linux would be better
<apachelogger> or maybe you should use some unkown mirror
<milian> I read about it not working on phoronix
<milian> -not working +being awfully slow
<apachelogger> never noticed any slowness
<apachelogger> probably only affected certain chips
<milian> hm so lets try
<milian> how are you doing btw?
 * apachelogger is tired because he studied rosetta half the night :P
 * Riddell is groovy because it's release day!
 * apachelogger is groovy because justice is making his speakers bounce
<apachelogger> if I had  radio setup I would do a radio show right now
<milian> I think I'll just checkout qtcopy and compile that for now
<Riddell> NCommander: what should I say about powerpc and other ports?
<Riddell> currently we have "Kubuntu 9.04 now supports the lpia architecture,  so you can now enjoy KDE on your Intel Atom based netbook."
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm around for the next half hour or so, what can I do?
<Riddell> ryanakca: read over node/78
<Riddell> I'm still editing
<davmor2> Sweet topic :D
<apachelogger> someone with amd64 around?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-release-party is a bit mad
<Riddell> apachelogger: mibby
<apachelogger> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<apachelogger> install kde-nightly
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<tsimpson> looks good
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we support 8.04 to next LTS?
<apachelogger> if not it probably should be mentioned that 8.04 to 9.04 is the only supported upgrade path
<Riddell> apachelogger: not officially although I think we should make sure it works
<seaLne> seems fin
<seaLne> e
<Riddell> I wonder if we should support 8.04 to 9.10 though
<Riddell> infact I think we should
<seaLne> yeah there will definitly be people waiting for a second 4 release before installing
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would be worrid about the foundations in that scenario
<apachelogger> so, IMHO 8.04 to next LTS should be the only other path
<Riddell> that means people are running it unsupported
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde-nightly installs
<apachelogger> Riddell: does it also work?
<apachelogger> there is a session option in kdm
<Riddell> hmm, that would require me getting out of bed
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> install nx
<Riddell> ooh, xephyr over ssh -X works well
<Riddell> apachelogger: looking great
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks a lot
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdebase stack building ... now if only the buildds would not try to build everything on amd64...
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, no window borders though
<apachelogger> Riddell: screenshot please
<apachelogger> might be broken KDE though ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I just went through old kde-l10n discussions about rosetta ... carsten once came up with an idea that rosetta should fetch translations directly from KDE SVN
<apachelogger> do you think that would make sense + is possible?
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/snapshot1.png
 * apachelogger thinks that this might be dangerous when a string has to be changed and translation and our pot files get out of sync
<Riddell> apachelogger: fetching (and sending) directory from svn has been talked about since the start but I havn't seen it happen
<apachelogger> I'll add it to the complaints
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess it would make sense to use KDE's reviewboard thingy?
<apachelogger> that way KDE l10n forms a seperate QA position
<Riddell> apachelogger: starting kwin manually fixes my issue
<Riddell> I've never looked reviewboard I admit
<apachelogger> me never :D
<apachelogger> but in theory it would make sense I assume
 * apachelogger is wondering how fedora does it
<apachelogger> that transifex thingy they are using looks actually quite awesome
<apachelogger> and more mature
<apachelogger> rdieter: how do you upstream translation changes to KDE? diff?
<Riddell> ~twitter update nearly there!
<Riddell> hmm, no bot?
<Riddell> how do the cool kids twitter these days?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you gotta ask ophra :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: choqok
<apachelogger> though, the cool kids use identi.ca nowadays
<apachelogger> being open source and not having ophra as user... :P
<Riddell> I really don't get why people care about the twitter source code above any other of the 99.99% of websites that don't have source code available
<apachelogger> Riddell: because there is a sensible alternative (which IMHO actually is better in most areas)
<Nightrose> yea - identi.ca is better - it being open source is a bonus imho
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> Nightrose: Personally I don't consider licenses that place restrictions on my ability to modify code for my own use free (AGPL), so open source, yes, but not particularly free IMO.
<Nightrose> hmm yea
<Nightrose> more free than twitter in any case
<ScottK> True, that.
<ScottK> So I hear Qt 4.5.1 has been released.  Will it be included in Jaunty? </aol>
<Riddell> ScottK: how does AGPL place restrictions on modifying code?
<ScottK> Riddell: If I modify it and run it in a way that interacts with the outside world (to paraphrase), I have to distribute my changes.
<ScottK> GPL traditionally only affect distribution.
<apachelogger> ~version
<kubotu> I'm a v. 0.9.15-git (master branch, revision beefd7f [gettext: support version 2]) [2 days, 15 hours, 43 minutes and 42 seconds ago] rubybot, (c) Tom Gilbert and the rbot development team - http://ruby-rbot.org
<Riddell> ScottK: that's not a restriction on modifying (or using)
<ScottK> Riddell: Sure it is, I can only modify it if I distribute it.  That's a restriction.
<Riddell> it's a restriction to ensure continued freedom.  and it doesn't restrict modification
<ScottK> That's one view.  I view it as a restriction on my freedom to modify code.
<Riddell> secret BSD fan are we? :)
<ScottK> There are things for which I am a fan of BSD.
<ScottK> If I'm trying to spread a technology into both FOSS and proprietary systems, it's the only way to go.
<ScottK> I don't, however, generally use it for my own work.
<ScottK> Actually, I like MIT in that class of licenses better anyway.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Riddell> this choqok thing is showing me twitter replied I never knew I had
 * JontheEchidna yawns
<Riddell> people are actually using twitter to send me moderately important messages
<apachelogger> :D
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<JontheEchidna> whoa, bug 334657 has a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334657 in qt4-x11 "Subpixel/Lcd mode with VRGB/VBGR makes qt4 applications on Jaunty unreadable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334657
<JontheEchidna> btw, how did firefox get an SRU before karmic was open for development?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: security doesn't need SRU
<JontheEchidna> oh right, firefox point releases are security
<JontheEchidna> but shouldn't it have gone in -security then?
<apachelogger> is it not?
<JontheEchidna> nope, -updates
<apachelogger> kpk showed it as security updates here
<JontheEchidna> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main firefox-3.0 3.0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 [887kB]
<apachelogger> magic I guess
<Quintasan> hi
<JontheEchidna> so when does karmic open? I want to get this font corruption SRU'd as soon as possible
<JontheEchidna> *font corruption fix
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: karmic doesn't have anything to do with SRU
<Riddell> usually takes a week or so for toolchain to get in and stuff to open
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: don't you have to push the fix into the latest development version before you can SRU?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: not if you can convince the SRU person it needs in more speedily
 * Riddell rolls a drum
<JontheEchidna> I'm preparing packages for upload to my PPA so that people can test it
 * Riddell beats out a tune on the drum
 * JontheEchidna remembers that qt4-x11 takes 30 mins to do a debuild -S
 * Riddell holds breath while rolling drum
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu.org is already being hammered
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ping
<Riddell> ladies and gentlemen....
<Riddell> I present to you
<Riddell> the labour of your wonderful work for the last six months, Kubuntu 9.04!   http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<apachelogger> \o/
 * Quintasan starts claping his hands
<apachelogger> ~order party
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> apachelogger: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Beautiful" by Moby [Hotel, 2005]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * Quintasan is listening to Morbicae I'ma Firin' Mah Lazor
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Quintasan 
<JontheEchidna> SHOOP DA WHOOOOOOOP
 * Quintasan hugs everyone
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
 * apachelogger hugs the whole far too small channel and throws cookies
 * Riddell snogs jefferai 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do you feel about l10n?
 * Quintasan greets jefferai with his lazor
<JontheEchidna> a bit depressed, but cautiously optimistic about the future
<JontheEchidna> I mean, it's not exactly horrible. But it still sorta sucks
<mgraesslin> congratulations to everyone who worked on this release :-)
 * Quintasan shakes his own hand
<Riddell> kubotu is a her?
<Quintasan> I just noticed I'm looking for bugs to fix @_@
<apachelogger> Riddell: that depends on the point of few I suppose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: check inbox
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_9_04_Out_in_the_Wild
<JontheEchidna> digg it!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> digg is now completely useless in konqueror
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: your doc looketh good
<apachelogger> still not complete though
<JontheEchidna> probably need to mention that really old templates need to go when they are no longer being uploaded
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I think that rosetta needs to get tighter binding with soyuz
<apachelogger> it is more behaving like a general translation system rather than one which is currently mostly used for stuff that comes from packages and goes to packages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: feel free to add stuff
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you think it should be able to browse by type?
<apachelogger> i.e. filter all desktop files
<apachelogger> or documentation
<apachelogger> ...
<JontheEchidna> that would be neat
 * apachelogger thinks there should be a general query composer
<JontheEchidna> whoa, I just wrote "crush the cruft" without using K's :D
<apachelogger> oh dear!
 * JontheEchidna added a new paragraph
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO it should mail the uploader of $version where the template is not available anymore and ask whether to remove or remove later (which will trigger a mail once new devel cycle starts)
<apachelogger> or of course an "I scrwed up" option ;-)
 * Sput likes "You screwed up" options more
<JontheEchidna> sounds sensible
<vorian> Congrats Kubuntu Peeps!
<vorian> Job Well Done :)
<apachelogger> Sput: btw, I thik quassel should only fetch backlog for channels I joined
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: updated
<rdieter> apachelogger: (sorry for the belated reply wrt translations), but for kde/translations, we generally do everything upstream (either via submitting patches/diffs, or simply committing directly to kde svn)
<Daskreech> Riddell: All things man made unless other wise specified are female
<apachelogger> rdieter: you don't add strings via patches?
 * apachelogger pulls Daskreech's nose
 * Daskreech beeps
<rdieter> apachelogger: ah, we try to avoid that (with rare exceptions)
<apachelogger> rdieter: hehe, ok, thanks :)
<apachelogger> jefferai: you need to fix your connection :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and apachelogger: Stuff that's published in -security also gets copied to -upates since it's mirrored and -security isn't.
<apachelogger> ah, sensible I guess
<JontheEchidna> Estimated build start:  	in 15 minutes
<JontheEchidna> ~meh
<ScottK> Riddell: The Intel release note we have provides a lot less information than the one in the Ubuntu release notes.  I'd suggest we update our note with a copy/paste or link to that one.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> launchpad seems somewhat slow :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: When is that not true?
<apachelogger> I mean more than usually
<ScottK> Canoncial data center is probably pretty hammered.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Mamarok: you are into localization?
<Mamarok> not lately, but yes
 * Mamarok did some translations to French
<apachelogger> Mamarok: wanna help with fixing the kubuntu l10n process?
<Mamarok> if I can do so, yes
<Mamarok> that mess needs all the hands it can get anyway
<apachelogger> Mamarok: see inbox
<apachelogger> jonny and moi are working on a paper explaining all the issues we have with the current stuff
 * Mamarok reads
<Mamarok> ouch, direct from Rosetta is a no go IMHO, that would break too much stuff
<Mamarok> I think what should be done on Rosetta is also preventing mr Everybody to translate stuff
<Mamarok> why would there be changes to go to upstream when everything is well done there? Shouldn't it be the other way around?
 * Mamarok thinkgs what Rosetta needs is much more team control
<Mamarok> -g
<Mamarok> it seems to work for Gnome, why doesn't it for KDE?
<dpm> apachelogger: please remember to send such document to the ubuntu-translators list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators, so that translators can join the discussion. It would be good to see more Kubuntu people there
<apachelogger> Mamarok: there is not much of a team, german consits of one dood
<apachelogger> *consists
<apachelogger> dpm: aye aye
<Mamarok> the French have a nice team on Rosetta, and nothing gets past them
<apachelogger> not every language though :D
<Mamarok> newbies can't approve stuff, review is mandatory
<Mamarok> with that many Germans around?
<apachelogger> review doesn't enforce review by someone who is qualified
<apachelogger> german team is mostly doing gnome and foundations
 * Mamarok ownders whywell, team review I mean of course
<apachelogger> and some mr. everybody who do a bit of translation, which mostly doesn't get approved due to above reasons
<Mamarok> well, team review I mean of course
 * Mamarok still wonders how they could ignore the minimum 3 KDE folks who applied for UTC
<NCommander> hey guys
<Mamarok> but with mr. bacon choosing why am I astonished in the first place...
<apachelogger> Mamarok: utc?
<NCommander> ryanakca, you around?
<Mamarok> Ubuntu Translation Coordinator...
<Mamarok> which they took more than 6 months to search
<ScottK> The person that approves the translations in Rosetta is a Launchpad person not even connected to the distro.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the imports, not the translations
<apachelogger> the translations are approved by the associated team AFAIK
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I thought it was all LP.
<apachelogger> that would be quite weird indeed :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: difficult to read, I'll make more line breaks
<ScottK> Then if we get our own team to be the associated one, we can approve our own?
<dpm> apachelogger: that's right. Teams are responsible for approving and reviewing translations
<Mamarok> dpm: if ther actually *is* a team...
 * Mamarok wonders how they don't break Gnome with that mess
<dpm> Mamarok: of which specific language are you talking about?
<Daskreech> Mamarok: Cause they communicate with them?
<apachelogger> dpm: hm, just wondering ... what happens if the responsible team is inactive or too swamped to provide sensible quality and/or completeness?
<dpm> the same as in upstream, if inactive, strings won't be translated
<dpm> apachelogger: have you ever done translation work?
<apachelogger> not in rosetta
<dpm> which language have you translated?
<apachelogger> german
<apachelogger> dpm: if the files translation is too incomplete I certainly hope it will not be shipped?
<Mamarok> dpm: I did use Rosetta some time ago (more than 2 years), but don't anymore, it's far too messy
 * Mamarok loves pootle
<Mamarok> oh, and while we are at it, since the time, why is there still no glossary? There are upstream...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: did some small changes
<Mamarok> I have to run now, sry
<dpm> apachelogger: I think the first thing, if you want to contribute, would be to contact the Ubuntu German translators -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/ They will tell you about their translation and review processes and you will be able to try rosetta for yourself
<apachelogger> yeah, probably a good idea
<dpm> their mailing list is quite active as well, and seems they are doing some good work translating and reviewing
<JontheEchidna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132910
<Mamarok> bbl, work calls
<apachelogger> " It also does not have
<apachelogger>  any screen savers by default.
<apachelogger> "
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should blog
<apachelogger> "why screensavers destory our lovely planet"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Earth day was earlier this week too...
<Daskreech> someone is saying that kpackagekit can't install digikam but apt-get can
<ScottK> I think I've heard that before.
 * ScottK has never actually used kpackagekit.
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you get a chance to retry your Atom install?
<Daskreech> I tries to remove ligpod4-nogtk
<jhgf> why doesnt kubuntu use Koffice?
<ScottK> jhgf: Because it's not particularly useful to a large fraction of our userbase.  Just because something's KDE, it doesn't get a free ride.
<JontheEchidna> OpenOffice still has more features than KOffice. The KOffice developers themselves say that KOffice isn't ready to be an OpenOffice replacement
<jhgf> ScottK: but OOo is Java and the JIT makes it take forever to start
<ScottK> I don't think OOo is ideal, but right now it's better.
<JontheEchidna> I'd love it if we could switch too, but at the moment KOffice is a bit too young to be included by default
<jhgf> how is the qt-version of firefox comming along btw?
<ScottK> For my own use case, I email documents for $WORK around a lot and ALL the people I communicate with use MS Office.  Until KOffice matches OOo for MS Office import/export, I can't even consider it.
<ScottK> jpds: Good news.  I went to check the Kubuntu shipit page to see if it got left behind again and it didn't.  So progress ....
<ScottK> jpds: It does, however, still refer to downloading the Jaunty beta.  Does that need an RT?
<milian> how can I get the palette of the default KDE color scheme?
<milian> or any way to get a palette for a dark-text-on-white-background scheme
<milian> no matter what the user has selected
<ScottK> milian: You'll probably get better support in #kubuntu.
<milian> whop, no in #kde-devel :D
<milian> wrong channel, thanks ScottK
<ScottK> That too.  No problem.
<yao_ziyuan> i just read kubuntu 9.04's announcement. so it's using qtcurve 0.62.8 for gtk2 apps and oxygen for kde4 apps?
<yao_ziyuan> although it's too late for 9.04,
<JontheEchidna> yao_ziyuan: correct
<yao_ziyuan> i don't think the blue Air wallpaper is the best suite for the grayscale Oxygen kde4 widget style.
<yao_ziyuan> i think Plasmalicious is.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: what do you think the best way to getting Qt 4.5.1 to jaunty would be?
<JontheEchidna> SRU or backport?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: backport unless .1 only includes bufixes
<apachelogger> *bug
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd suggest instead of updating we cherrypick any important patches for -updates.
<JontheEchidna> .1 also has optimizations
<ScottK> Are there a lot we're missing?
<JontheEchidna> the changelog is somewhat huge
<apachelogger> qt changelog is always huge
<JontheEchidna> I suppose we should cherrypick the most important ones
<JontheEchidna> I'm already preparing an SRU for the font brokenness
<apachelogger> I'd upload to backports see if any of the bugs reported in lunchpad are fixed and cherrypick fixes for those
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd rather not.  How about Kubuntu Experimental?
<JontheEchidna> I was planning on kubuntu-experimental anyway, going to download the tarball now
<apachelogger> well, there is not too much point into experimental from my POV
<apachelogger> it's not really experimental :P
<JontheEchidna> er, not experimental, my ppa
<JontheEchidna> in the experimental/staging section of my ppa
<apachelogger> why not kde4 ppa?
<JontheEchidna> that could be an option too
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't we get rid of kubuntu-members-kde4 and go back to only using kubuntu-members?
<JontheEchidna> we dropped -kde4 from everything else
<yao_ziyuan> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/129/s54.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good point
<yao_ziyuan> see my desktop,
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail list get discuss
 * JontheEchidna will write up the email
<yao_ziyuan> the black Plasmalicious wallpaper suits well with the grayscaled QtCurve (which largely copies Oxygen)
<apachelogger> and it is extremely black
<yao_ziyuan> and black is sexy
<apachelogger> black is hard on the eyes, depressing and in general not recommendable
<apachelogger> anyway, for karmic we wil use air plasma theme making the whole thing look much nice as a whole
<neversfelde> we should enable weather wallpaper by default :)
 * apachelogger pokes neversfelde
<yao_ziyuan> air plasma theme?
<yao_ziyuan> where is it?
<apachelogger> there are people without intarwebs
<yao_ziyuan> in kde 4.3?
<apachelogger> and there are people with so horribly slow intarwebs, that they wouldn't want to have it suck up by weather
<yao_ziyuan> where can i download kde 4.3?
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: dood
<apachelogger> #kde
<apachelogger> or #kubuntu
<apachelogger> just not here
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<neversfelde> anyway, weather for Nuremberg seems to be broken, it is always raining ;)
<apachelogger> complain to the german government :P
<neversfelde> rofl
<yuriy> congratulations everyone on Jaunty!
 * JontheEchidna hits send
<ScottK> I'm loving lolcats in teh comics widget.
<jjesse> wow didn't realize that lolcats was there
<ScottK> In addition to finding them funny, as an added bonus my 15 year old daughter finds it horribly embarrassing that she likes something her Dad likes too.
<jjesse> that's probablly the best part
<JontheEchidna> I think we should use .tar.lzma for Qt
<nixternal> how much more compression do you get?
<nixternal> i typically prefer .bz2 as that has worked well for me...i tried lzma on a few of my packages and there was nothing really noticeable in size
<Quintasan_out> its something worng with my connection or servers are hammered?
<Quintasan_out> wrong*
<nixternal> servers are hammered
<Quintasan_out> :/
<Daskreech> to paper thin copper
<Quintasan_out> oh god, about 1000 files to download
<ScottK> I did a test upgrad the day Hardy released and it took over 12 hours to finish.
<N1EA> Hello I don't know if this is a bug or lack of a feature.  There does not seem to be a way to connect to a hidden wireless network in Kubuntu 9.04 or earlier.
<N1EA> Any suggestions on where to go or what to do?
<N1EA> The problem doesn't exist in Gnome (Ubuntu)
<JontheEchidna> That's a known bug
<Quintasan_out> N1EA: I think this is known problem with network manager
<nixternal> N1EA: I connect just fine to hidden wireless networks...my main one here at home is hidden
<nixternal> how is it a problem? it works for me
<nixternal> meant to add a ;p to that one
<N1EA> nixternal - ok then how do you do it?
<nixternal> i just added the essid and the info for my network and it connected
<JontheEchidna> N1EA: bug 330811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330811 in knetworkmanager "Can't connect to a hidden network" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330811
<Daskreech> I'm really not sure why anyone upgrades or downloads the ISO on the day it comes out
<N1EA> I tried that - but it just doesn't connect - I even enter the 10 hexadecimal code and nothing!
<nixternal> "If I put the network visible, the widget connects automaticly as configured. It keeps working if I hide the network, but after that it doesn't connect if I have to reboot my laptop."
<nixternal> oh, I bet you that is exactly why it is working for me
<Daskreech> you never reboot
<nixternal> I just recently set the one segment to hidden
<N1EA> I have to logout and go to gnome to use the Internet.  It is like going out behind the barn to smoke when i was a teen ager!
<Daskreech> N1EA: You could just use he gnome network manager
<nixternal> why do people hide their essid anyways? it is easy to find using something like netstumbler anyways
<N1EA> Netstumbler cannot find my network!
<nixternal> why not?
<N1EA> no identification is sent
<N1EA> Hey Daskreech - that is a great idea - I never thought of that!!!  Genius!
<nixternal> just because you shut broadcast off doesn't mean it can't be found...even the manufacturers know this and usually put in the manual that hiding isn't really secure
<ScottK> If your AP is in use, then it's transmitting RF.  It's findable.
<nixternal> right
<N1EA> You can find it when it is transmitting r.f. but I have changed the firmware - you hear it but you don't know what it is.
<nixternal> that is why I typically leave mine wide open...if you authenticate you get full bandwidth...if you don't auth you are given 5k
<N1EA> I get full download speed on downloads equal to wired ethernet.
<usr_> hi!
<Daskreech> Is there a plasma goodness package ?
<usr_> Has not anyone thought of the possibility of eliminate gdebi-kde to save space in the Kubuntu CD? I Think that is better a program that does it all, I see no need of gdebi-kde on Kubuntu now that we are with KPackageKit. What think the developers?
<Riddell> usr_: it's only brought in because install-package uses some of its classes and it was too late to do the restructuring
<ScottK> usr_: There are some functions in other packages (update-notifier, IIRC) that still need it.  Yes, we thought of it.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: qt 4.5.1 in backports and if it has important enough bug fixes we can look at getting it in updates
<Daskreech> Should we have KDE goodness package ?
<usr_> OK, thank you. until another time!
<blizzz> if someone is bored, here is somethin to read ;) http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/interview-with-kubuntu-developer-jonathan-thomas
<ScottK> Nice.
<nixternal> hahaha, just got kicked from the release party channel
<blizzz> what did you do?
<Daskreech> fart in the general direction
<kb9vqf> Hmm...is there any way to get a build prioritized on the PPA system?:
<kb9vqf> I'm deparately trying to get the KDE3 CDs out by tonight, but "Estimated build start: 04/25/2009
 * kb9vqf is scared
<kb9vqf> I hope that build start date is wrong...
<nixternal> blizzz: I typed this -> Windows 7 CD Key : ABC123-DEF456-GHI789-JKL012-MNO345
<nixternal> ;p
<ScottK> kb9vqf: Talk sweet to NCommander.
<Daskreech>  /boot nixternal
<nixternal> messing with the people in the channel who needs to have an ego boost by stying opped the entire time
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> I mean
<NCommander> kb9vqf, I can rescore in a PPA
<blizzz> nixternal: so you turned to a windows troll? ;)
<nixternal> i love trolling..it is so much fun
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> and the best part about it, i have ops in that channel too
<nixternal> muhahahaha
<blizzz> lol
<Daskreech> !vixternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vixternal
<Daskreech> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<Daskreech> :-)
<nixternal> let the trolling begin
<nixternal> 14:52:40 [ nixternal] i am running karmic now
<nixternal> gahahaha
<Daskreech> There are no trolls anymore
<Daskreech> only Qties :)
<ScottK> Daskreech: Those were Trolls, not trolls.
<Daskreech> but the action isn't capitlized
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Well, it's the python-kde3-kde3 for Intrepid in my personal PPA...then I copy the binaries to the KDE3 maintainers PPA
<NCommander> kb9vqf, link to PPA?
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: I'm also probably going to have to rebuild kde-guidance-kde3, but let's see if the new python-kde3-kde3 does the trick or not
<NCommander> kb9vqf, rescored to 5000, they'll be the next builds
<NCommander> Damn, we're down a LOT of PPA builders
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<kb9vqf> Well, that explains it.  Also seems quite slow on the network end of thing
<kb9vqf> s
<kb9vqf> Thanks for the rescoring!
 * Lure_ had double release today: kubuntu jaunty and my 3rd daughter
<ScottK> Lure_: Congratulations.
<Lure_> ScottK: thanks!
<blizzz> congrats Lure_ :)
<neversfelde> Lure_: : Congratulations
<Daskreech> !kde3 | kb9vqf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<Daskreech> liar
<eagles0513875> haha
<eagles0513875> i agree wiht the room topic
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Got it? :)
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: somehow everyonce in a while konqueror locks up and crashes on me does it do the same thing for you
<Daskreech> No but help is in #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: wanna see if i can debug this on my own trying to find the konqueror debug package
<Daskreech> kdebase-dbg
<Daskreech> ils like 700 megs IIRC
<ScottK> Riddell: Any objection to me adding more about ports to the release announcement?
<eagles0513875> thing is im not using the default kubuntu i kinda have stripped it to kdebase package only
<joshjtl_> hey folks, Im getting lockups, I dont know why
<seaLne> kb9vqf: let me know a wget able location of them when they are ready if you want them mirrored again
<sched> can some one help me regarding dolphin - file manager
<sched> ??
<sched> I need to work on that
<ScottK> sched: #kubuntu for help.
<sched> I am using the proxy network
<sched> so i they are giving me the limited access to the network
<sched> Is there special channel for the irc for dolphin?
<eagles0513875> sched: #kubuntu is the new support channel for kubuntu
<ScottK> It's not new.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://rdieter.livejournal.com/13559.html - careful on 4.5.
<ScottK> .1
<ryanakca> NCommander: am now
<blizzz> ryanakca: we wonder if we can "steal" the download-page from kubuntu.org.  how is it implemented in drupal? is it possible to copy it more or less easily?
<eagles0513875> anyone have any lockups with konqueror im working to try to get to the cause of it randomly crashing
<joshjtl_> how do i find out what version of xserver-xorg-video-intel i have installed?
<NCommander> ryanakca, I will have an edit for the website for you in a bit
<ryanakca> blizzz: Steal for where? You'll have to talk no newz2000 (#ubuntu-website)... at the moment, it's an iframe pointing to a page under ubuntu.com since kubuntu.org isn't aloud to have PHP in its nodes
<eagles0513875> apt-cache policy package name  joshjtl_
<joshjtl_> thanks e-jat
<joshjtl_> sorry
<joshjtl_> meant thanks eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> no problem joshjtl_
<joshjtl_> eagles0513875: any idea where I might look for an unreleased updated version of this package?
<eagles0513875> joshjtl_: im not sure to be honest maybe form xorg from svn
<eagles0513875> joshjtl_: do you know a debug package of konqueror?
<joshjtl_> i dont sorry
<blizzz> ryanakce: for kubuntu-de.org
<blizzz> ryanakca: so it won't be possible to translate it?
<joshjtl_> does anyone know where i can look for an unreleased updated version of the package xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<eagles0513875> joshjtl_: check out xorg website they probably have something in svn trunk
<ryanakca> blizzz: try asking newz2000 ... he might be able to put up a translated version for you...
<ScottK> joshjtl_: siretart is the guy that can hook you up.
<joshjtl_> ScottK: ah... hmm not here though
<ScottK> Try #ubuntu-motu.  If he's online, he'll be there.
 * eagles0513875 wonders why konqueror doesnt like myspace website
<ScottK> Because it's an evil mass of Flash and other poorly considered technologies and khtml isn't exactly the least buggy thing out there.
<eagles0513875> ScottK: that seems to be the only site that it locks up on other sites are fine
<blizzz> ryanakce: ok, thank you
<eagles0513875> what do i need to get started bug fixing
<NCommander> ryanakca, you around?
<txwikinger> When is qt4.5.1 available in updates?
<ScottK> Probably not at all.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is putting it in a PPA to try it out.  That's the first step.
<lex79> ScottK: which ppa?
<ScottK> Not sure.  Either his or Kubuntu Experimental.
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<Riddell> adding ports stuff to release announcement
<Riddell> edit the intel stuff too if you had changes there
<JontheEchidna> shit: Uploading qt4-x11_4.5.1.orig.tar.gz: 121595k/121596k
<JontheEchidna> it's been like that for half an hour
<ScottK> Adding
<ryanakca> NCommander: Temporarily, I'm in the middle of cooking supper, feel like just /msg'ing me the changes?
<NCommander> ryanakca, I just need you to add the ports annoucement, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/156794/
<seele> hmm.. should we have a uds planning meeting soon? UDS is in a month
<ScottK> ryanakca: I took care of it.
<ScottK> Riddell: It should be there now, Please review.
<Riddell> ScottK: now there's two ports sections
<Riddell> ScottK: you should merge in or delete the lpia bit
<ScottK> Will do.
<Riddell> seele: yep
<ScottK> Fixored.
<Riddell> ScottK: you include URLs which should be links
<nixternal> anyone else here building KDE trunk on top of Ubuntu Server at all?
<ScottK> Right.  Remind me to smack NCommander for giving me wikimarkup that i had to hand edit into htm.
<ghostcube> hmm succesfull updated to 9.04 :)
<Riddell> add thoughts here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<Riddell> seele, everyone ^^
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<ghostcube> hmm faster then 8.10 with nvidia
<ghostcube> :)
<lex79> ghostcube: hmmm :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I am interested in the QA stuff for Karmic most definitely...what type of QA were you thinking? Automated QA?
<nixternal> System Config Printer sounds fun as well
<ghostcube> and the task icon garbage has gone
<ghostcube> :D
<nixternal> Why not add firefox to the list of browsers to review?
<ghostcube> qt 4.5 at all looks smoother
<ghostcube> but lm-sesnors still sux
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> -s
<nixternal> what's wrong with lm_sensors?
<ghostcube> my chipset :|
<nixternal> can KOffice open .doc files yet?
 * nixternal thinks it can open .docx files though
<Riddell> KWord has been able to open .doc file for the last 10 years
<Riddell> nixternal: dunno but our testing currently is a bit limited to the installer and doesn't include stuff like l10n
<txwikinger> Hehe.. that sounds longer than MS Word ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: links fixed.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm off for the evening, so feel free to edit if you think it needs it or I'll fix it more later.
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: IIRC one of the reasons for moving away from kubuntu-members ppa was so we didn't  have  to "broadcast" build-failures to all kubuntu members
<JontheEchidna> if we only use it for copying over stuff from other PPAs that shouldn't be a problem
<joshjtl> can I install kubuntu-restricted-extras minus flash ? so some how like apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras -flashpackage ?
<nixternal> Riddell: about kword, that was my mistake, I switched around .doc and .docx....can it open .docx files yet
<Riddell> nixternal: dear gods no, they have better things to do than work man years on formats which exist for no reason other than to pretend being open but not
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: oh, right then ... just wanted to check that we we're aware of it
<Riddell> joshjtl: it's a recommends, you can remove it afterwards, or just apt-get install all the recommends (also user questions in #kubuntu)
 * JontheEchidna adds his thoughts to the wiki
<nixternal> Riddell: I agree, however without its support, then I don't think koffice is ready for it just yet...OO.o at least allows people to work with that nasty format :)
<Riddell> at some point someone has to stand up to MS, standards will never win if they can just create a new file format every year and we have to spend multiple years adding support
<JontheEchidna> we could set it up so that if the user tries to open a .doc file, that it recommends to install OpenOffice just like it does with mp3/flash, etc
<ryanakca> ScottK: thank
<seele> nixternal: oo.o supports docx? since when?
<seele> oh, youre still talking about .doc
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: really, KWord opens .doc files
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-24
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Can you please rescore kde-guidance-kde3 in the same PPA?  That's the last package I need built before I can release the KDE3 CDs
<NCommander> kb9vqf, are these add-on CDs? (like edubuntu?
<NCommander> kb9vqf, can you give me the link again?
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: It's a complete remix of Jaunty with KDE3 instead of KDE4
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Thanks!
<NCommander> kb9vqf, you could consider doing it like an addon CD like Edubuntu
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: I'll have to look into that in the future
<NCommander> kb9vqf, what are you using to build your CDs?
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: reconstructor
<NCommander> ah
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: 1500+ downloads of the prerelease version!
<NCommander> kb9vqf, nice!
<NCommander> kb9vqf, question, is it possible to go from installed KDE4 to KDE3?
<NCommander> because I'll help you make that addon CD
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Yes, you can go from KDE4 to KDE3
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Basically, you install KDE3 alongside KDE4, then remove KDE4
 * kb9vqf needs to grab something to eat...has had a really hectic day at work :/
<NCommander> kb9vqf, rescored.
<jpds> ScottK: File a bug against the LP project shipit.
<NCommander> kb9vqf, here's what it would look like: http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<nixternal> seele: oo.o has a plugin that supports ooxml and should be in the next release iirc
<seele> hmm
 * seele still wont let her students submit docx and pptx files ;P
<nixternal> i was actually worse than you, I would let them submit anything other than odf
<Riddell> nixternal: what possible rationale?
<nixternal> told them their reports and everything should be done in LaTeX, and I want the source as well....I wouldn't accept anything other than odf and txt
<nixternal> Riddell: just cuz I could
<nixternal> no rationale, it was a course on "Open Source"
<seele> considering the name of the course, i think that's ok
<nixternal> ya, it was history and what not, but there was a reason to it
<nixternal> part of my teaching was that "the corporate world does this, they can only except MS Office stuff....blah blah"
<nixternal> and the best response I heard was from a 16 year old lady who said "now we know how people feel when they don't have a choice"
<seele> hah.. a lesson in democracy
<nixternal> in 2 weeks they got to learn oo.o, some gimp, firefox (which most knew already), GNOME & KDE, Linux
<nixternal> they had fun...I will tell you this, teaching that course to high school students was so much easier than teaching it to college students or adult education students who returned back to college
<nixternal> one thing I learned from it, was when someone has gone so long without have a choice, or knowing that they have a choice, when they are presented with the choice, they typically don't take kindly to it....stuck in their ways I guess
<nixternal> funny, just yesterday I went by the campus, and it seems their Open Source and Linux courses are now the most popular courses in CS there
<nixternal> when I went there, people wouldn't sign up for those courses so they always got dropped
<Riddell> claydoh: able to answer that "Duplicate email uses for kubuntu user forum" e-mail?  because I don't understand it at all
<Daskreech> seele: I think that support for .docx is why OO.o is version 3 now. There isn't a hell of of a lot of other changes
<Daskreech> nixternal: I don't get it they were "teaching" FOSS
<Daskreech> ? How does  that rationalize?
<seele> Daskreech: special topic class?
<Daskreech> Yes but how do you teach and grade FOSS? :)
<nixternal> yes, special topic class
<nixternal> you don't grade
<Daskreech> Ah We don't have those here
 * seele is confused about the confusion
<nixternal> it is a 2 week course that meets 2 nights a week
<nixternal> haha
<Daskreech> You learn something to go and do something with or not at all
<nixternal> seele: in b.k.o HIG I am guessing is the Human Interface Guidelines?
<seele> yeah, although i tend to ignore them
<nixternal> I have a bug here that is about the "About" dialogs and it isn't docs as we don't do that, the developers of the apps do
<seele> i closed a bunch of them as WONTFIX and they were reopened so i just ignore it now
<nixternal> I need to get it out of docs one way or the other
<seele> theyre not just asking for a rule that About should be in every app?
<nixternal> the reporter has lissted like 15 apps and what their About Dialog should say...I am thinking reject the bug and tell the reporter to open up a bug for each one of the apps that he listed
<nixternal> KDE bug 170949
<ubottu> KDE bug 170949 in general "About box text doesn't give any useful information " [Wishlist,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170949
<seele> that doesnt have anything to do with the hig
<seele> that's like saying "Application X doesnt do what I want it to do so define it in the HIG"
<nixternal> ya, but it doesn't have anything to do with docs, and I wanted to make someone else do work, and while scrolling I saw HIG in the drop down :p
<nixternal> wasn't going to assign it, just noticed it, that's all
<seele> ooh, i thought you meant it was filed under hig
<nixternal> thought it was interesting it had its own bug stuff
<seele> heh heh
<seele> yeah, i dont know who or why it was created
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Question
<Daskreech> have you tested a Hardy upgrade to Jaunty?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Not yet; it's on my to-do list
<kb9vqf> Which is, of course, a mile long ;-)
 * Daskreech walks a mile in kb9vqf's shoes
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Did you see the ubottu fact?
<ryanakca> nixternal: When would you like to work on help.k.o ?
<jjesse> hopefully soon :)
<jjesse> happy launch paryt day :)
<quassel208> whats the user name for mysql ?
<Daskreech> mysql
<seele> for the process or account?
<seele> i think it uses root by default as the app username
<nixternal> hey, all of these screen artifact issues, are they related to qt 4.5 and kde 4.2?
<nixternal> ryanakca: possibly tomorrow...my laptop keeps locking up so it isn't stable to work on, my desktop I am putting Debian back on it and KDE trunk
<ryanakca> nixternal: *nod*, whenever. We can put it off until UDS and get it done then too, if you'd rather.
<jjesse> is that h.k.o you two kids are talking about?
<jjesse> i had someone drop me a note on identi.ca if that was going to implemented soon
<nixternal> jjesse: ya
<claydoh> happy release day!
<claydoh> ya, I am late to the party
<Daskreech> claydoh: That's fine. You are Beautiful
<claydoh> Thanks, its good to hear words like that, even if its only once ;)
<nixternal> hrmm, drive encryption is confusing in jaunty...I encrypt /home and swap in the partitioning section...then after some stuff installs I get a window asking if I want to encrypt my home directory....wth is that all about?
<nixternal> encrypt /home twice?
<Daskreech> you encrypted swap?
<nixternal> of course
<Daskreech> how about /tmp ?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> err, no
<nixternal> just /home and swap
<seele> nixternal: the qt artifacts yes, although now there are intel graphics driver problems
<sched> how can ii download codes using my svn https account
<sched> ??
<Daskreech> svn co
<sched> k
<nixternal> for which svn?
<sched> as given in the tutorial page for relocation I need to have svn switch command
<nixternal> for anonsvn.kde.org?
<sched> no not for anonsvn
<sched> I have my account registered as https
<sched> in the kde org
<sched> snv switch --relocate commnad is not working???
<sched> it is telling not enough arguments.
<nixternal> svn switch http://old https://username@new
<nixternal> sched: http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/First_Steps_with_your_KDE_SVN_Account
<nixternal> that covers everything you need
<nixternal> should have been in the email you received for KDE SVN access
<sched> I am gone thorough http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/First_Steps_with_your_KDE_SVN_Account
<nixternal> also, you might want to read through http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/SVN_Commit_Policy once you have everything setup
<sched> i have setup the account successfully.
<sched>  svn switch --relocate https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/apps --username XYZ
<nixternal> you are missing the anonsvn part
<sched> but it is showing incomplete argument
<nixternal> svn switch --relocate http://anonsvn.... https://svn.kde.org.... --username foo
<nixternal> the first steps with your kde svn account sshows that, though I will admit it is difficult to read due to that scrolling garbage
<sched> yeah now i got it
<sched> but  svn switch --relocate svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/apps --username foo
<sched> but the output is svn. is not a working copy
<sched> what to do now
<sched> ??
<imbrandon> you dident have a wc to begin with?
<imbrandon> if not then just do  normal co
<sched> In that case don't i have to switch the address
<sched> As it is written over there
<sched> /
<imbrandon> correct
<sched> thn how can I do that
<sched> as it is always coming that .svn is not a working copy
<imbrandon> ok lets back up a tiny bit, what are you ultimately trying to do?
<imbrandon> get a wc with the new url right ?
<sched> I have set up my account successfully
<imbrandon> ok but that dont awnser my question, do you or dont you already have a wc
<sched> I can even go to https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/ pages through
<sched> firefox
<sched> But I need to download the source code for dolphin
<sched> from svn  & rebuild that code
<imbrandon> ok so why not do a normal co ?
<imbrandon> e.g. do you already have a wc
<sched> I have tried with the anonymous account of svn with normal co
<imbrandon> ok so you DO have a wc ?
<sched> what is wc??
<imbrandon> working copy
<sched> no
<sched> How to get that??
<imbrandon> you have -0- code on your hdd now correct ? ok in that case .....
<sched> yes
<imbrandon> yes what ?
<imbrandon> yes you have code ? or no , no code
<sched> I dont have any code in my hdd
<imbrandon> ok then do "svn co https://svn.kde.org/path/to/dolphin --username foo"
<imbrandon> and you should be set
<sched> k
<sched> oh no again error
<sched> svn: OPTIONS of 'https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/apps/dolphin': Could not resolve hostname `svn.kde.org': Host not found (https://svn.kde.org)
<imbrandon> kk, what error
<sched> that i have posted just now
<sched> unable to resolve the host name??
<imbrandon> wow, looks like you might have dns issues
<sched> what to do now?
<imbrandon> i can reach it, can anyone else not ? nixternal ?
<sched> I am under a proxy network
<imbrandon> ahhh svn might need to know about your proxy
<imbrandon> i'm not sure how to tell svn about the proxy, you might have to google it
<sched> 'how to setup the  proxy for svn
<sched> k
<imbrandon> i'll be here for a few hours, if you need more help holler
<sched> k
<sched> i am  trying
<imbrandon> ( just make sure and say my name so it hilights in IRC incase i'm afk )
<imbrandon> sched:  you might also look into graphical svn clients or once that plugin to your ide of choice ( like subclipse for eclipse ) upto you
<sched> I got the way to set up proxy for tht
<sched> trying to set up
<imbrandon> kk
<nixternal> I just svn up'd
<nixternal> xdg-user-dirs are very very annoying
<Daskreech> How so?
<sched> messup
<sched> messwd up
<sched> can some one help me to configure svn for proxy network
<Daskreech> nixternal: We should make more use of them
<sched> I have uncommented the l ines
<sched> porx-host
<sched> and the port one
<nixternal> Daskreech: first off, I hate Directory Names Like This, but luckily for me zsh fixes this problem easily
<nixternal> then the only ones I use are Pictures
<nixternal> the rest are useless for me
<nixternal> I like to keep all of my stuff in one place
<Daskreech> ~/Desktop ~/Pictures ~/Stuph
<nixternal> I have to much stuff open to worry about ~/Desktop
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> remember to install zsh prior to doing 'sudo usermod -d /bin/zsh nixternal'
<Daskreech> I read that as ZFS for some reason
<ScottK> jpds: Thanks.
 * ScottK ponders how to respond to the ayatana emails ....
<ScottK> Most particularly the one where I suggested using the new systray protocol and then got called an idiot for wanting a gkt+ menu dialog.
<rgreening> ha
<imbrandon> ScottK: i missed that one, what list ?
<imbrandon> i really think we need to work on the notifications of gnome apps in KDE
<imbrandon> they are ummm, not consistant
<ScottK> On the ~ayatana list.
<imbrandon> :)
<ScottK> Look at the ~ayatana team on Launchpad.
<imbrandon> k
<ScottK> If you want to that is.  You probably don't.  It's painful.
<imbrandon> nixternal: really, i use them all, + more like ~/Projects and ~/Source etc
<ScottK> You can nominate bugs for Karmic now.
<imbrandon> ScottK: what about a kde/qtosd-notify that mimics the gtk one
<imbrandon> thats more of what i was thinking, proto and all
<ScottK> imbrandon: Dunno.
<imbrandon> just a passing thought though
<ScottK> Canonical is developing notisfy-osd and it's cousins so the question is what to do about that.
<imbrandon> dunno how much you have used gnome lately ( specificly ubuntu ) but they way they have it , is really slick, i miust admit
<imbrandon> i dont like the delay in the security notifications but thats a whole nother ball of wax
<imbrandon> ScottK: it is floss though correct ? e.g. gpl vX ?
<ScottK> It is FLOSS.  I think GPL v2.
<ScottK> imbrandon: I have yet to see anyone other that the ones that developed the idea that do (like the delays)
<imbrandon> cool, then we just need to get them to accept kde patches :) ( much easier said on irc then done i know )
<imbrandon> i can *kinda* see ( but not have to like about -updates ) but -security there should be -0- delay IMHO
<ScottK> You and everyone else.
<imbrandon> so honestly, where do we take it to? i'm serouisly of the opinion it cant wait till next release
<imbrandon> constructively that is, not just bitching on irc and blogs
<ScottK> It's decided.  You change the gconf setting to get the old behavior back on your boxes and hope they revisit for Karmic.
<imbrandon> ugh, sounds like a fun battle thats almost religious in nature
<Daskreech> imbrandon: If by slick you mean pretty
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Yes; I think that needs to be changed.  "Fact" my eye! ;-)
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Change it to your liking
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: I can do that?
 * kb9vqf looks around on Google
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Daskreech> !athing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about athing
<Daskreech> !athing is an example factoid
<Daskreech> And now she'll remember that :)
<Daskreech> just do !factoidname is
<kb9vqf> !athing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about athing
<Daskreech> with what you would like it to be after
<Daskreech> It's in approval queue now
<Daskreech> Obviously you don't want random people changing it like a wiki
<kb9vqf> OK
<kb9vqf> :-)
<Daskreech> but just do /msg ubottu KDE3 is <what you would like to say>
<Daskreech> and she'll thank you and tell you where to follow up on it
 * Daskreech suggests a small line about where to go if you would like to help
<Daskreech> If you have time now I can work with you on the statement
<kb9vqf> How about: While Jaunty does not include KDE 3 by default, you can install it or get LiveCDs with it preinstalled at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<kb9vqf> Or: While Jaunty does not include KDE 3 by default, you can find installation instructions and download LiveCDs with it preinstalled at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<ScottK> kb9vqf: You need to describe it as a remix.  It's not Kubuntu Jaunty.
<Daskreech> You are not offically supported  correct?
<Daskreech> ^^ That
<kb9vqf> No, I am not.  Yes, you are right
<Daskreech> ScottK: would it make more sense to have a new factoid then ?
<Daskreech> KDE3REmix or something like that?
<ScottK> No, I think one is OK.
<ScottK> !KDE3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE3
<kb9vqf> Another attempt: While Jaunty does not include KDE 3 by default, you can find installation instructions and download LiveCDs with it preinstalled at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty  Be aware that this is a semi-official remix, and that support may only be obtained from the sources listed on the Wiki page
 * Daskreech thinks we should mention that Hardy has Support
<kb9vqf> While Jaunty does not include KDE 3 by default, you can find installation instructions and download LiveCDs with it preinstalled at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty  Be aware that this is a semi-official remix, and that support may only be obtained from the sources listed on the Wiki page  Alternatively, Hardy will continue to have offical support until end-of-life.
<ScottK> Kubuntu Jaunty does not include KDE3.  It is based on KDE4.2. If you want KDE3, the last Kubuntu release with KDE3 is Hardy.  There is also a Kubuntu Jaunty KDE3 Remix yada yada.
<ScottK> Then give the here's where you find it stuff.
<kb9vqf>  Kubuntu Jaunty does not include KDE3.  It is based on KDE4.2. If you want KDE3, the last Kubuntu release with KDE3 is Hardy.  There is also a Kubuntu Jaunty KDE3 Remix available; you can find installation instructions and download LiveCDs with it preinstalled at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty  Be aware that this is notofficial, and that support may only be obtained from the sources listed on the Wiki page
<kb9vqf> ^^ Is that one OK?
<kb9vqf> (minus the missing space between 'not' and 'official'
<Daskreech> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support and Ways to help can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> A little bit snappier
<kb9vqf> Yes, I like that one
<Daskreech> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, Instructions and Ways to help can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Ok Great inform ubottu of the change :)
<ScottK> I like Daskreech's better than mine.
<kb9vqf> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<kb9vqf> !KDE3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE3
<Daskreech> !kde3-#kubuntu
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<kb9vqf> What was the factoid again?
<Daskreech> She's a liar :)
<kb9vqf> !kde3-#kubuntu
<kb9vqf> !kde3-#kubuntu
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: try !kde3 is <new statement>
<ScottK> Good night all.
<kb9vqf> I wonder why she isn't responding to me though?
<Daskreech> night ScottK
<Daskreech> She won't flood
<kb9vqf> OK
<kb9vqf> !kde3 is  Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> Think of #ubuntu with 2000 people in the chan
<Daskreech> Someone asks a question and 6 people say !fact
<Daskreech> She will only respond to the first one in the sequence
<Daskreech> Ok now just inform them you changed the factiod and you are following up
<kb9vqf> Wrong factoid.  Grrr...
<kb9vqf> !kde3-#kubuntu is  Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> No ubottu is chan aware
<Daskreech> So if someone says !KDE she gives a different answer in Kubuntu than Ubuntu for example
<kb9vqf> Sorry, showing my ignorance again.  She's pretty neat! :-)
<Daskreech> They just locked any answers about KDE3 to Kubuntu only
<Daskreech> Yes she is :-) Fun to play with
<Daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> There you go :)
<Daskreech> !-kde3
<ubottu> kde3 is <alias> intrepidkde3 - added by Flannel on 2009-04-24 05:41:24
<kb9vqf> Ahhh...she's been enlightened
<Daskreech> Yessir :)
 * kb9vqf wishes guidance would build so he can ship the KDE3 final
<Daskreech> now to get this factoid spread in #kubuntu and you should have CDs up by the time people come storming in
 * Daskreech prods kb9vqf to thank the good moderators
 * kb9vqf thanks Daskreech for the suggestion
<Daskreech> Well I know you would like thanks for the work that you put in :)
<kb9vqf> Of course :)
<Daskreech> Should I be asking for update test subjects btw ?
<kb9vqf> That might not be a bad idea...I hope to have the final CDs built by sometime tomorrow.  With the update to Python 2.6, python-kde3-kde3 and kde-guidance-kde3 are being a large pain
<kb9vqf> Almost got it, but it took all day
<Daskreech> ok I'm doing up a report right now but when next I'm on #kubuntu I'll start hunting
<Daskreech> for somereason Jaunty seems to be pushing people towards Gnome
<Daskreech> The KDE3 remix should placate :)
<kb9vqf> Truth be told, it almost pushed me back to Windows! *shudder*  But Windows had the same kind of interface and a much worse core, so I took over KDE3 maintinence instead :)
<kb9vqf> BTW that was Intrepid,  not Jaunty
<kb9vqf> But yes, we should pull quite a few users back from Gnome and other distros I think :)
<nixternal> grr, how did libaprutil1-dev slip through the libdb4.7 updates?
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<Daskreech> hi
<eagles0513875> hope all is well this morning Daskreech
<Daskreech> Sure
<sched> can someone inform me about the proxy configuration for svn?/
<sched> can someone inform me about the proxy configuration for svn?/
<blizzz> sched: which svn?
<sched> kdebase svn
<sched> kde.org
<Mamarok> sched: ask on #kde-devel
<Mamarok> morning all
<Mamarok> i can't download two packages makred as upgrades:
<Mamarok> http://pastebin.com/m67169c3b
<Riddell> Mamarok: those versions don't exist
<Riddell> 1.9.0-0.0ubuntu2 should be just 1.9.0-0.0
<Riddell> got any funny sources in your sources.list ?
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> intrepid-proposed has a newer version than jaunty
<Riddell> evil
<Riddell> no wait
<Riddell> jaunty-proposed has that
<Riddell> Mamarok: do you have -proposed enabled?
<jussi01> jaunty upgrade on the way! :D
<jussi01> Lets see if it works from intrepid with PPA stuf...
<jussi01> anyone seen tonio recently?
<Riddell> jussi01: not for a bit
<jussi01> :/
<jussi01> hrhrhrhr
<jpds> s/r/a/
<jussi01> getting 404's from jaunty proposed...
<jussi01> jpds: no
<jussi01> disabled it... lets ee how it goes now
<jussi01> wth? it wants to install lilo?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you're using dist-upgrade, not the upgrader, i presume.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: read the release notes for details.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yea
<Hobbsee> (and just remove lilo after the upgrade)
<jussi01> hrm...
<jussi01> goes to find release notes
<tsimpson> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Riddell> I'd recommend just doing the supported upgrade method
<Daskreech> !releasenotes-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daskreech> Heh
<jussi01> and we have a successful upgrade to jaunty - well seems good so far
<jussi01> Im a little suprised as I had loads of random ppa's on this machine
<Quintasan> Hiho
<eagles0513875> hi
 * txwikinger_work wonders if everybody is sleeping after partying last night
 * eagles0513875 i am here txwikinger_work
<txwikinger_work> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> hey txwikinger_work
 * ScottK wonders how eagles0513875 got back in?
<eagles0513875> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> Weren't you banned?
<eagles0513875> till jaunty release
<ScottK> Oh.
<eagles0513875> ya im gonna behave now actually working on trying to get some bugs solved
<eagles0513875> ScottK: i do have a question relating to the kde4 daemon. what would cause it to sigsev 11
<ScottK> A bug.
<ScottK> User support is in #kubuntu.
<smarter> oh, Qt 4.5.1.
<ScottK> Fresh with regressions (I hear) and everything.
 * smarter wonders if his graphics glitches he has been seeing since Ubuntu backported some stuff in the kernel to activate 2D accel and Xv support in ati R500+
<smarter> *have been fixed
<ScottK> From #debian-at-kde: [08:36:39] -*- fabo builds Qt with the patch supposed to fix oxygen issue (Qt regression)
<Riddell> rdieter blogged about regressions too
<Riddell> there's probably patches in qt-copy
<smarter> oxygen is a monster anyway :p
<Riddell> but doesn't seem like SRU material that's for sure
<JontheEchidna> I never managed to find the caring enough to reupload a 120 MiB tar to my PPA since it failed the first time
<JontheEchidna> Someone with bigger pipes will probably have to do Qt
<smarter>    * Fixed the theming of text fields with KDE 4 Oxygen style (Zack Rusin)
<smarter> yay
<smarter> (in QtWebKit)
<smarter> oh, improvement in font rendering
<smarter> maybe they finally fixex the hardcoded "helvetica" for default font which results in fontconfig picking up the horrible Nimbus Sans L
<JontheEchidna> That will most likely fix the font corruption with VGBR hinting
<JontheEchidna> *VRGB
<smarter> seen that :p
<ScottK> Riddell: Please not backports either (for Qt 4.5.1) enough people run with backports enabled and it effects enough packages that I think it would not be a good thing.
<Mamarok> Riddell: that did the trick, thx
<yao_ziyuan> i downloaded kubuntu 9.04 live cd image and am running it in vbox
<yao_ziyuan> i observed that the taskbar is not transparent
<yao_ziyuan> how to make it not transparent?
 * Hobbsee is sure that's also a #kubuntu question
<Hobbsee> And nice release, guys :)
<ikonia> the feedback on kubuntu 9.04 seems positive compared to 8.10
 * ScottK agrees with Hobbsee.
<yao_ziyuan> i seem to understand now: the color is #387096
<smarter> is the .desktop aren't translated issue supposed to be fixed?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<smarter> well, I just opened System Settings, and it's in English
<smarter> and the .desktop apps aren't translated too
<smarter> or at least the one in the favorite tab
<Riddell> what language is set?  what language packs and versions do you have installed?  have you rebooted?
<smarter> uptime is 1h, so yes :)
<smarter> language is set to French in SS
<smarter> (god, that's an awful abreviation)
<smarter> I've kde-l10n-fr 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> language-pack-kde-fr-base ?
<smarter> 1:9.04+20090413.1
<Riddell> smarter: and you have /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_kdebase-workspace.mo ?
<smarter> yup
<smarter> and a quick review of /usr/bin/string on that file seems to indicate that the appropriate translation are there
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental; systemsettings
<Riddell> try that
<Riddell> also what's  in  grep Langu /home/jr/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<smarter> Language=fr:
<smarter> rebuilding the sycoca db didn't work
<smarter> $LANG is set to fr_FR.UTF-8
<smarter> $LANGUAGE to fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en
<Riddell> well, hum, I'm out of ideas, it works for me
<Riddell> smarter: other bits are presumably translated?
<smarter> yup
<smarter> though I guess rosetta magic probably strips a few strings here and there :p
<Riddell> smarter:  apt-cache policy kdelibs5
<smarter>   Installé : 4:4.2.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<Riddell> ah well, there you go
<Riddell> you'll be wanting 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu5
<Riddell> probably need to wget it and dpkg --install since apt won't naturally downgrade
<smarter> you guys have switched version number from what it was in k-n? doh :p
 * smarter can handle the downgrade
<Riddell> mm, sorry, nicer on users but nasty for devs
<smarter> thanks anyway :)
 * smarter is off to school
 * smarter thinks their might be other ninjas in that situation without knowing it
<canen> hello kubuntu devs
<canen> will qt 4.5.1 be included in 9.04 updates?
<ScottK> canen: No.
<EagleScreen> qt 4.5.0 sucks
<ScottK> EagleScreen: That's not productive.
<canen> ScottK: mind saying why since it is compatible
<EagleScreen> yes i know
<ScottK> canen: We already know of regressions.  We've released and generally we don't do major version updates.
<EagleScreen> could it be available in jaunty-backports?
<canen> i question ubuntu's update policies sometimes
<canen> e.g mplayer is still at rc2 even though the mplayer devs recommend svn
<ScottK> canen: If you want the very latest at any given moment, this probably isn't the best distro for you.
<canen> ScottK: it's not about having the latest
<nixternal> am I missing something?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: No.  Too many packages depend on Qt and too many users use backports.
<EagleScreen> qt 4.5.1 is a major update?
<canen> and you are right, i only use kubuntu at work :)
<ScottK> EagleScreen: It's not regression free.
<ScottK> Every Qt version is a major update.
<EagleScreen> oh
<canen> oh well, nothing to do about it. i don't mind
<EagleScreen> then I understand, it is better having known regresions
<nixternal> ScottK: if we plan on pushing KDE 4.3 out to Jaunty users we will have no choice but to go with 4.5.1, plus 4.5.1 fixes a lot of regressions as well (I know, I got attacked by Trolls yesterday aftering saying 4.5 and 4.2 didn't go together)
<ScottK> nixternal: Maybe in backports after an extended preview in kubuntu-experimental and we get the regressions worked out.
<EagleScreen> I prefer using qt 4.4 right now, so I am in Debian testing canen
<canen> ok
<nixternal> ScottK: right, we would probably go to PPA for it
<canen> ppa is a good idea
<nixternal> test, test, and more test :)
<canen> at least it would be available for thos who like to tinker
<nixternal> then if all goes well, it *might* get backported...but yes ScottK is correct, that would be a large task
<nixternal> canen: right :)
<eagles0513875> is there a debug package for the network plasmoid
<ikonia> eagles0513875: check the repos
<EagleScreen> there are a special repository for debugging symbols
<Mr_Grieves|> Hrm, all my repo update attempts fail. Is this just server-strain, or are the repos from the beta not working anymore?
<nixternal> EagleScreen: no there isn't a dbg package for it
<ScottK> eagles0513875: #kubuntu for support.  You've already gotten rebanned from other development channels.  Please stay on topic if you don't want to add this one to the list.
<ScottK> Mr_Grieves|: #kubuntu for support questions, but the repos are the same, they're probably just busy.
<Mr_Grieves|> ScottK -- Ok :)
<EagleScreen> is it true that Kubuntu 9.10 will be LTS?
<nixternal> are you kidding me?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: No.
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Could you rescore one last PPA build for me?
<EagleScreen> is it planed the next LTS then?
<NCommander> kb9vqf: sure, link to the PPA again :-)
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: https://launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/+archive  package name is the i386 version of kde-guidance-kde3 - 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu16.9
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: For some reason it won't build...been waiting all night
<nixternal> EagleScreen: email shuttleworth and ask, as he would know and nobody else would know
<NCommander> I thought 10.4 or 10.10 was the next LTS
<NCommander> Its once every two years ...
<EagleScreen> but kubuntu 8.04 is not official LTS
<NCommander> kb9vqf: rescored
<EagleScreen> my cristal ball tell me that ubuntu 10.04 and kubuntu 10.04 will be LTS
<kb9vqf> Ncommander: Thanks! :)
<sched> I can not run my svn
<sched> can some one pls help me
<sched> :(
<eagles0513875> sched: do you mind taking this to the kubuntu channel that is where support is provided
<sched> I am under a proxy network
<sched> Actually I want to work on dolphin file manager
<sched> so i want to download the wc from svn
<eagles0513875> sched: try and join #kubuntu
<sched> svn co command is not downloading my wc
<ScottK> sched: You're off topic for this channel.
<ikonia> sched: /join #kubuntu and we can work it out
<sched> k
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: about?
<Riddell> is qtcurve in svn somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> The packaging or the software?
<JontheEchidna> Though neither is, to the best of my knowledge
<Riddell> software
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: there's no Message.sh included, is that just an oversight from upstream?
<JontheEchidna> not that I know of, though I haven't looked too terribly hard
<JontheEchidna> probably
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: will upstream accept one if we give them one?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't really been in contact with upstream, but I can't see any reason why he wouldn't accept it
<JontheEchidna> oh crap, we shipped kde-style-qtcurve didn't we
<JontheEchidna> since it's a recommend of gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<JontheEchidna> meaning its not translated
<JontheEchidna> shame on us :(
<JontheEchidna> we should get kde4.mk to whine some if Messages.sh is missing
<Riddell> ktorrent is missing it too
<JontheEchidna> Really? An extragear app that popular is missing one?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: upstream decided it was a good idea to string out the Messages.sh files in their scripts.  I've since reminded them of their GPL obligations
<Riddell> kdesudo missing too
<JontheEchidna> ok, so I'm about to release QuickAccess and I'm making packages
<JontheEchidna> the .mo's are showing up in list-missing
<JontheEchidna> do we want to ship those?
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
<Riddell> they'll get stripped in Ubuntu but people might self build, or it might get moved to unvierse or debian might take the pacakging
<yao_ziyuan> one thing you guys missed in 9.04:
<yao_ziyuan> kde3 apps should use qtcurve/kde3
<Viper550> this stupid distro I use uses kynaptic.
<Viper550> ugh
<markey> FYI, if you get complaints about Amarok not being able to scrobble in Jaunty
<markey> we have a patch for that
<markey> seems to work OK so far in trunk
<markey> probably should have communicated this earlier, but we kinda forgot about it
<JontheEchidna> http://rdieter.livejournal.com/13739.html
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<lex79> JontheEchidna: your qt 4.5.1 package is ready for upload in ppa? :)
<JontheEchidna> I can't upload it. It's too big
<JontheEchidna> someone else needs to make packages
<blizzz> didn't someone complain about freezing konqueror recently?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I have to include this patch http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/patches/0279-svg-rendering-regression.diff ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes
<lex79> ok, I will try later :)
<nixternal> jeesh, people are kind of ignorant...reading up on the plasma focus group stuff, and one of the comments on the blog post was "Wow, you're pretty!"
<nixternal> they wouldn't be so ignorant though if they said that in a comment on my blog :p
<JontheEchidna> "omg no girls on teh intarwebs"
<JontheEchidna> they are of the same ilk
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, QuickAccess 0.8 released \o/ http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QuickAccess+(maintenance+fork)?content=101968
<ghostcube> hello humans -_-
<JontheEchidna> hi
<lex79> JontheEchidna: where can I dowload qt4 sources? From here http://www.qtsoftware.com/downloads/linux-x11-cpp ?
<nixternal> yup
<lex79> nixternal: thx
 * Quintasan is going to do a reinstall, later
<ryanakca> Is there a page that a kubuntu user (or soon to be user) specifically might want to see after having downloaded an iso?
<smarter> one that would explain how to burn the iso and launch the CD? (:
<nixternal> there used to be a link on the download page to the h.u.c/community site that showed people how to burn the ISO from Windows, OS X, and Linux
<neversfelde> ryanakca: we have a page for burning an iso, but only german :(
<nixternal> ScottK2: hook me up with a quick run through ayatana
<nixternal> from what I have read, I don't get it really
<nixternal> it seems everyone is looking to create this new deal and don't know how to do it with gnome/kde
<nixternal> have they forgotten about dbus, or am I reading to far into it?
<ScottK> Keep in mind I'm biased ....
<nixternal> I know, I am just trying to figure out the design portion thus far
<nixternal> leave KDE's stuff alone, use their silly notify crap to pass a message to KDE's notify via dbus
<nixternal> what is so hard about that?
<nixternal> there is org.kde.knotify and org.kde.VisualNotifications
<nixternal> that should be plenty
<nixternal> you know they are going to do it all in Python, so it is freakin' trivial to do a damn test to check if the DE is GTK or Qt
<nixternal> err, GNOME or KDE
<ScottK> In KDE we have KNotification that provides a very nice KDE notification system.
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> and you can control it via dbus
<ScottK> In Gnome they have libnotify that was determined by Canonical to be 'not so great'.
<nixternal> which I can see, but honestly I think they should have spent time fixing it instead of reinventing the wheel
<ScottK> So for Jaunty the invented a replacement called notify-osd.
<nixternal> I used libnotify with my irssi script...it would work when it wanted to
<ScottK> Before Quassel grew KDE integration it used it too
<ScottK> One of the things they did differently in notify-osd is they removed actions from notifications and invented another new think called variously Messaging Menu, Messaging Indicator, MI, libindicate that gives a persistent place for actions and the backlog of notifications.
<Quintasan> Almost everything went smooth, I don't know why but the disk selection took very much time to show up
<nixternal> and I take it they are trying to push that to Kubuntu?
<ScottK> The project in question now has two KDE developers.
<ScottK> So yes.
 * Quintasan will personally kill someone who made Dragon Player
<ScottK> nixternal: I think providing a KDE front end to notify-osd and MI so that apps that use that system work in a native looking way in KDE makes a lot of sense.
<nixternal> why not just have the notify osd stuff for kde just pass the info to dbus?
<nixternal> why create yet another notify popup?
<Quintasan> wait, what, notify-osd in kubuntu?
<ScottK> Because notify-osd makes a different set of assumptions than any other notification system you'd have to modify KNotification to do it.
<nixternal> the big thing is that when a gnome app is run in kde, the notification works right?
<ScottK> Quintasan: This is discussion for Karmic.  Don't immediatly panic.
<nixternal> this is why I have stayed out of it, none of the logic has come together to make sense to me yet
<nixternal> i think adding yet another notifier is downright stupid
<nixternal> but that is my opinion thus far, and of course that can be changed
<nixternal> as I am still ignorant to the whole idea yet
<Quintasan> nixternal++
<nixternal> i wouldn't agree with me just yet :p
<nixternal> i still don't know what I am talking about it obviously :)
<imbrandon> not only work but look good/native :)
<nixternal> so we would have 2 notify apps then with Kubuntu?
<imbrandon> i'm with ScottK, making notify-osd work in kde would be ideal ( native qt stuff too )
<imbrandon> nixternal: no
 * Quintasan hopes it will work better than KNotify (it freezes my video playback each time it appears and disappears)
<imbrandon> one would get nixed :)
<nixternal> so we would ditch the KDE notification stuff then?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> ok, now I can start to follow
<imbrandon> right but make notify -osd obey the "other" proto too so apps wouldent have to change
<imbrandon> leaste imho
<nixternal> wow, that wouldn't make kubuntu a fun platform to do kde trunk devel on would it?
<nixternal> that is why I start with Ubuntu Server now for my kde dev box :)
<Quintasan> oh crap, it's almost midnight already. I'm going to get some sleep
<Quintasan> night guys
<nixternal> midnight? sleep? wth
<imbrandon> gnight
<imbrandon> i got to run too , got a date, woot
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> at midnight the night is only getting started
<nixternal> WTH, IT IS A FRIDAY Quintasan
<Quintasan> good luck imbrandon :P
<nixternal> you don't go to bed this early on a friday :p
<nixternal> now get to work, start getting the toolchain for karmic uploaded :D
<Quintasan> nixternal: I was up for 2 days, and I need to be in a usable state tomorrow :P
<imbrandon> i'll be back in a few hours, but this is something we def need to talk about nixternal / ScottK
<ScottK> Sorry.  Got distracted.
<ScottK> Personally I think KNotification is far to integrated into KDE overall to make replacing it with a third party alternative a generally sensible alternative.
<nixternal> agreed
<ScottK> My thinking right now is that approach would be a strong sign I'm using the wrong KDE distro.
<nixternal> all, and I mean all KDE apps are using the qdbus stuff
<nixternal> I just went through trunk and every app I looked at was using it
<nixternal> let me guess, ayatana group hasn't communicated with kde in the least bit either right?
<nixternal> because I haven't caught anything on the mailing lists that say otherwise, though I could have over looked it
 * neversfelde is tired about localization problems
<neversfelde> is a PPA up to solve this?
<neversfelde> apachelogger wanted to create one
<nixternal> ahh, I take that back, rock on, Ted is communicating on the kde core-devel list
 * JontheEchidna thinks everybody took a break to read the thread on kde-core-devel :P
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: do you have a link?
<JontheEchidna> http://lists.kde.org/?t=124025133100002&r=1&w=2&n=45
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: your interview gave us antother 2000 pageviews I think, was popular
<JontheEchidna> whoa, cool
<neversfelde> we'lll give it to freiesmagazin a german online magazine, probably they will publish it too
<neversfelde> I am very busy these days, but I would like to do another interview with ScottK about Quassel, only a few sentences about how it comes to be the default client and the relationshipt to upstream
<neversfelde> ScottK: would you do this?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidnas interview should go to fridge, too
<JontheEchidna> rdieter: If you/Fedora are interested, the developer of the QuickAccess plasmoid disappeared a while back, so I've taken up development of the plasmoid: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QuickAccess+%28maintenance+fork%29?content=101968
<JontheEchidna> It's got all the "port to KDE 4.2" patches built in along with the start of some translations, a crash fix and a few other miscellaneous fixes and small features
<JontheEchidna> The changelog on the kde-look page is the changelog since I picked up development
<ScottK> neversfelde: For what venue?
<neversfelde> ScottK: for kubuntu-de.org
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Probably over the weekend.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I have to write some questions before, so there will be enough time and it is not urgent
<neversfelde> I will write a mail within the next two weeks?
<ScottK> OK.
<neversfelde> ty
<lex79> qt 4.5.1 successfully uploaded \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-25
<shtylman_> lex79: link?
<shtylman_> and will qt 4.5.1 be backported?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> Oooh, edge.launchpad.net got ajax goodness for setting bug privacy
<bokey> hi guys trying to load up kwin manually on 8.10 gives me kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libkephal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bokey> where is this libkephal?
<nixternal> need to make a note to add xz-utils into the repo for karmic otherwise kdelibs won't build :)
 * nixternal should probably get started on that
<nixternal> let me take that back, it will build, just w/o lzma support, and we don't want to do that to people who love lzma :)
<bokey> gotcha
<neversfelde> doing an lzma package is difficult
<neversfelde> do I only have to compress it and give a special debian /rules?
<Riddell> you need to set a variable in debian/rules as I mind, that's about it
<Riddell> or pass the relevant argument to dpkg-thing directly
<Riddell> also pre-depend on the dpkg version with lzma support
<JontheEchidna> you don't need to pre-depend anymore
<JontheEchidna> soyuz dropped that requirement recently
<neversfelde> ha, not easy. I am packaging rekonq, MOTUs will have fun with it, I hope
<JontheEchidna> is rekonq that big?
<neversfelde> my first package without cdbs
<JontheEchidna> Usually we only bother with lzma if the generated packages are huge, in which case we can save a few MB of space
<neversfelde> mhh, so small package are not allowed to use lzma
<neversfelde> ?
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not that they aren't allowed
<JontheEchidna> but usually it's not worth it for small ones
<JontheEchidna> in some cases debs can actually increase in size when using lzma
<JontheEchidna> (usually when they are less than 1MB)
<neversfelde> it is a practice for me
<neversfelde> so I think I can upload a version without it
<neversfelde> to revu
<JontheEchidna> Oh, yeah. Practice it by all means :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<JontheEchidna> oh, also lzma is more cpu intensive to extract/compress
<JontheEchidna> so while lzma is definitely useful, it's not the right choice for all situations
<JontheEchidna> also I've found that packages that are mainly images (wallpapers, icons, etc) don't really compress better with lzma :(
<neversfelde> mhhh, I will use it for this package and if it is not so good I will revert
 * txwikinger is wondering where quanta-kde4 is
<Daskreech> seele: plasma focus group was today?
<neversfelde> nixternal: are you able to publish to the fridge?
<ScottK> shtylman_: Qt affects a lot of packages and a lot of people beyond core KDE.  It'd take a lot of testing to convince me it was a reasonable backport.
<shtylman_> ScottK: makes sense :)
<bokey> where should i ask question about backports?
<bokey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/konqueror has 4.2.0. can we have the 4.2.2 in it instead (that'd imply having KDE4.2.2 as well). thanks
<bokey> (and i thought backports had bleeding edge :P)
<ScottK> bokey: It takes someone willing to test it.
<bokey> ScottK: what exactly is involved in testing?
<bokey> !testing > bokey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<bokey> :s
<ScottK> Are you running the 4.2.0 version on Intrepid now?
<bokey> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> What I really need is for someone to use the kubuntu-experimental PPA to upgrade to 4.2.2 and take careful notes on any errors in the upgrade.
<bokey> i think i can do that.
<ScottK> These are generally going to be package conflict errors.
<ScottK> We can fix those and then I think it'd be OK to update backports.
<ScottK> The problem is all the devs are running Jaunty now, so no one to test for Intrepid backporting.
<bokey> ScottK: the dl has commenced.. PPAs are a bit slower than my mirror. will take some time.
<bokey> thanks
<ScottK> It's past midnight here, so take careful notes and we can discuss it tomorrow or Sunday.
<bokey> yep.
<kb9vqf> Final KDE3 LiveCDs are now up!
 * kb9vqf breathes a very large sigh of relief
<daskreech> Whoot
<kb9vqf> daskreech: If you want to help seed, I think there's going to be a huge demand tomorrow... :-)
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: count me in also :P
<kb9vqf> Sounds good!
<kb9vqf>  Hopefully my Internet connection will stay up with the storms coming in tomorrow
 * kb9vqf crosses his fingers
<kb9vqf> The patch files are not yet available; bsdiff is still processing the ISOs (using 14GB of RAM in the process!)
<kb9vqf> I'll have those up tomorrow
<Quintasan> argh why those guys at Opera can't make a Qt4 build for amd64?
<daskreech> kb9vqf: Shoot me the torrent when ready
<kb9vqf> daskreech: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-kde3-desktop-i386.torrent
<kb9vqf> daskreech: and http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-9.04-kde3-desktop-amd64.torrent
 * daskreech sighs
<daskreech> KDE is so much nicer than GNome
 * kb9vqf agrees
<Mamarok> ditto
<kb9vqf> FYI, several people found the torrent two minutes after I published it, so the speed isn't terrible
<daskreech> Yeah I'm seing quite a few peers
<kb9vqf> This is probably the highest traffic site I have ever had ;-)
<kb9vqf> Thanks again for seeding; I do appreciate the help with bandwidth
 * kb9vqf stumbles off to bed...2:45AM local time
<daskreech> Same here :)
<Quintasan> kb9vqf: night
<Quintasan> Hmm, Will we use Shaman in Karmic if it's stable *and* usable?
<milian> what package do I need so I can use kde-widgets inside designer?
<milian> or where are they stored?
<Quintasan> a|wen: hiho, got a second?
<a|wen> hey Quintasan
<Mamarok> Quintasan: the fglrx driver in Jaunty is not the problem, it's Xorg, read dfaure's blog on planetkde...
<a|wen> how's it going?
<afflux> hi there. Someone complained about kubuntu not identifying itself as kubuntu in grub's menu.lst (bug 366535). Any hints on what package I should assign it to?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: thanks, It doesn't works anyways :P
<a|wen> Quintasan: go ahead?
<Quintasan> a|wen: Are we going to include Shaman as a package manager in Karmic if it's usable *and* stable? There was a small discussion but I don't know what was the result :P
<milian> Narf why are the ___KDE___ widgets installed to /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer?!!!
<milian> they belong to /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer
<a|wen> Quintasan: i don't think any conclusions were made ... i think a spec for it and a UDS discussion is the right way to go; preferably with pros/cons of the different package managers and their state
<a|wen> afflux: what does it identify itself as? ubuntu, right?
<afflux> yep
<Quintasan> a|wen: okay, I added it to wiki, I'm going to monitor upstream for now :)
<afflux> a|wen: not entirely sure it's a valid bug - but somehow I remember seeing a "kubuntu" entry somewhere. Could have changed that manually though.
<a|wen> afflux: not surprising as we use all the same packages at "that level" of the system ... it will in any case be a wishlist bug i would say; but i'm actually not sure where the grub-updater/grub gets the info from
<afflux> a|wen: is it okay if I just remove the package info and set it to wishlist?
<a|wen> Quintasan: okay :) ... at least we need to get a package manager that rocks a bit more as soon as possible
<a|wen> afflux: then rather have it against grub for now until we know where it actually belongs
<afflux> alright, thanks
<Quintasan> w00t inital packagekit support?
<Quintasan> ok, it' woking but it's not working as expected
<Quintasan> s/woking/working
<Oceanwatcher> Anyone here that can tell me about the dual monitor interface in Kubuntu? Seems some buttons are missing compared to the standard KDE 4.2.2 ...
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: jaunty or intrepid?
<a|wen> milian: i take that you were talking about /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so ?
<seele> ScottK: you going to fudruckers?
<ScottK> seele: No.  Way too much going on today.
<ScottK> Plus last night was prom night and so I was up @ midnight to chauffeur from the prom to the after prom party and then up again to pick up at 4am.
<Oceanwatcher> Jaunty
<seele> ScottK: hah.. sounds like fun :P
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: afaik it should be the upstream tool ... with an added checkbox for ctrl-alt-backspace behaviour; what is missing?
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's one word for it.
<milian> a|wen: yes
<eagles0513875> what has become of ctrl-alt-backspace in jaunty
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Support questions in #kubuntu.
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Alternatively I suspect Google has a lot to say on the matter.
<Oceanwatcher> a | wen: Take a look at the screenshots in this link: http://forum.kde.org/ati-radeon-9550-dual-monitor-setup-not-working-kde-4-2-2-t-47263.html
<eagles0513875> ScottK: will look on google
<ghostcube> hmm is there anything about the anjuta dist-upgrade problem known ?
<Oceanwatcher> a | wen: The conclusion there is pretty much that some buttons must have been removed by Kubuntu.
<ScottK> eagles0513875: This is your third off topic support request on this channel in the day or two since you got unbanned.  You've already got three strikes.  Don't get a fourth.
<a|wen> milian: we don't move around with the file; so it is installed where the upstream cmake-files wants it ... that might be wrong though; but i'm no kdelibs expert in that regard
<ScottK> Oceanwatcher: Not on purpose.
<milian> a|wen: so why is there kde4/plugins/designer at all? and at least it would be an upstream bug
<a|wen> milian: i have a few files in that folder as well, and you're probably right that it is places wrong ... i think Riddell or JontheEchidna would be the persons to settle that
<milian> imo kdewidgets.so needs to be moved to kde4/plugins/designer
<ScottK> ghostcube: I'd look for bugs and if not, file one.
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/343076
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343076 in anjuta "package anjuta 2:2.24.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gbf-am-parse', which is also in package libgbf-1-2 (dup-of: 338464)" [Undecided,New]
<ghostcube> iuts this one ScottK #
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338464 in anjuta "[Jaunty] anjuta >2.25 needs Conflicts: libgbf-1-2" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ScottK> Is that what happened to you?
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> its kept back for dist-upgrade
<ghostcube> and then its not installable for the overwrite problem
<ScottK> ghostcube: This is more of a #ubuntu-motu topic in any case.
<ghostcube> ok no prob :) just thought anything is planned i dont really need it i only noticed, thx ScottK
<ScottK> Yeah, well this probably isn't the best channel for a Gnome based IDE.
<ghostcube> yeah thats right hehe but i must say qt 4.5 is smooth till now and faster with 180.44 drivers for nvidia
<ghostcube> and the update from 8.10 to 9.04 worked much better then from 8.04 to 8.10 :)
<Oceanwatcher> ScottK: Yeah, I did not think so. Would be good though to get hold of a person involved in that project to find out what is going on. At the moment, dual monitors in Kubuntu 9.04 is a total no-no if you are not using proprietary drivers.
<Oceanwatcher> Have to go out for a little while
<ScottK> Oceanwatcher: Please file bugs if you haven't.
<Oceanwatcher> ScottK: Have not done yet. Will do.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: the "multiple monitors" tab is for configuring xinerama ... and from the upstream code it is set to only be there when it makes sense
<ScottK> a|wen: Oh dear.  Does that even make sense anymore?
<ScottK> I thought that was nearly completely deprecated even in Hardy.
<a|wen> ScottK: i think some of the old old drivers does still support it ... but luckily it is "hidden" most of the time that tab
<metellius> bad bug: kubuntu just auto-installed a packaged from the xorg-edgers ppa, with "security only" enabled in system settings. I am usually very careful about what I install from xorg-edgers, so this is not good
<a|wen> metellius: if you add the a ppa to your sources.list it will use those packages if they have a newer version ... if you don't want that you should download the individual .deb files and install them
<a|wen> metellius: if you look under "third-party" you can see it there
<metellius> what do you mean third-party?
<metellius> and I disagree, I was told earlier here that kpackagekit set to "security only" will only install official jaunty packages, and that's why I reacted when it installed this package from the ppa
<metellius> whether I mistakenly upgrade the packages outside kpackagekit is definitely my own problem
<a|wen> metellius: if it is set to security-only it will only install the security-updates from the official software channels ... but any extra/3rd-party repositories added will be checked as well
<metellius> can you elaborate what you mean by "will be checked as well"?
<metellius> will they be installed, or just refreshed and their presence notified?
<a|wen> metellius: it will check if a newer version exist, and if you apply all updates those will be installed as well
<metellius> a|wen: I think that's another path than what I am describing, I am talking about the "automatically install" feature in kpackagekit
<metellius> which, when set to "security only", I would certainly not expect to install 3rd party packages
<ScottK> metellius: Security only is about which Ubuntu repos are enabled.
<a|wen> metellius: so under "automatic updates" it is set to security only? and it installed a new version from a PPA in the background?
<metellius> a|wen: yes, I doublechecked it in dpkg's log even
<metellius> ScottK: I'm afraid I don't understand how the "automatically install" setting changes which ubuntu repos are enabled... could you explain? I really want to get to the bottom of this
<ScottK> metellius: It may be that I'm thinking of a different setting that you were describing.
<a|wen> metellius: there should be a log in /var/log/ from the automatic updates IIRC
<ScottK> There is one (IIRC) for which Ubuntu updates you want (-security, -updates, -backports).  That's what I thought we were discussing.
<metellius> a|wen: wouldn't that we dpkg.log then?
<a|wen> metellius: there should be another one ... but i'm wondering if kpackagekit has it's own infrastructure to do those updates
<metellius> ScottK: that sounds different then, yes.
<a|wen> metellius: hmm, the one i'm sure would know that is not here ... can you file a bug-report and give as much info as possible; also attach a screenshot and mark the setting you're referring to
<metellius> yep
<metellius> will do
<metellius> a|wen: where should I post it?
<metellius> launchpad? bugs.kde.org?
<ScottK> metellius: Launchpad.
<a|wen> metellius: running "ubuntu-bug kpackagekit" should get you started
<a|wen> metellius: it will collect a lot of information automatically and your bug will end up in launchpad
<metellius> cool
<metellius> an Idea would be to add a shortcut somewhere (for rexample the default desktop) for report bug, showing alist of installed packages and executing ubuntu-bug theselectedpackage
<a|wen> metellius: in many applications a "report bug" menu-entry that does that has been added ... but i can see that kpackagekit isn't one of them though
<a|wen> but adding the option in the help-area or something might not be a bad idea
<jefferai> apachelogger: halp
<jefferai> timely halp
<jefferai> running kubuntu, going to be giving a demo in a few hours
<jefferai> and mysqle is apparently broken
<jefferai> I have amarok-common installed as well as amarok-mysql-data
<jefferai> and the files are created fine in the mysqle directory
<jefferai> wait, no they aren't
<jefferai> this is 32bit
<Oceanwatcher> a | wen: Ok, makes sense. But there are more buttons missing. notice the placement buttons on each monitor on one screentshot?
<metellius> why are most buttons in system settings in Title Case?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: you mean the "Position"?
<Oceanwatcher> Yes
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i have those here
<Oceanwatcher> a | wen: At the moment, on a pc with ATI Radeon 9550 and open drivers, no xorg.conf, both monitors are working, but mirrored. And there are no ways to get it out of mirror mode. Have been working a whole day (literally) editing xorg.conf manually to no avail.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Also worth mentioning: The displays need different resolutions.
<Oceanwatcher> But I can not see why something that works so easily in MSWin should not work at least as well in Kubuntu...
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: it should be possible ... at least i have it working on my desktop with radeon 9600
<Oceanwatcher> Exactly!
<Oceanwatcher> Do you have an xorg.con that you could put in the before mentioned thread? I might be able to use it as the two cards are very close.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i'm not really able to tell you how i did it, as my desktop computer is 6000 km away atm
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ah - ok :-) I suggested something in KDE brainstorming on that. A way to connect two computers even if both are behind firewalls. Would make a HUGE difference for me when I help friends install Kubuntu. And to access your own stuff from far away...
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: you have increased the "virtual desktop size" in your xorg.conf to be large enough for both monitors ... if you don't do that you have no chance of getting it to work
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: and if you want to set it up using xorg.conf so the settings are there for all users debian has _the_ guide to it http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Is it ok to discuss this here? I am a little afraid someone will get mad if I go to deep and it becomes more like a support disussion.... I tried setting up virtual desktop, but every time I did, X would not even start...
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. I will take a look at it. Could not hurt. Feel like I have been trying all other tutorials on the net, so one more is fine :-) Thanks for the tip!
<Oceanwatcher> One question: As the card has two heads, VGA and DVI, I set up two devices, two monitors and two screens. Is this correct? And do I then have to have virtual desktop option for both?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: only the monitor part needs to be duplicate ... both device and screen should only be there once
<Oceanwatcher> Thanks! Will try it today :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: we at least know, that it's not because kubuntu has disabled anything now :) ... but you should probably move the "making it work for me" discussion to #kubuntu
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: the "III.6. Example of modern configuration" part in the guide gives a good overview of approximately what you should have
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Hmm... well, if the buttons suddenly appear, it is ok, I guess. But they should have appeared when I removed xorg.conf? Anyway - I will check the guide and hopefully get things to work. Thank you very much for the help. Have a nice day!
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i think it is dependent on the driver that is loaded, if virtual size is set, and some other stuff ... there are some checks in the code at lease
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. Thanks again :-)
<a|wen> np, hope you get it to work
<apachelogger> jefferai: ping
<jefferai> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> jefferai: what version of kubuntu?
<jefferai> jaunty
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> jefferai: amarok-mysql-data is from intrepid
<apachelogger> that is weird
<apachelogger> jefferai: sudo apt-get purge amarok* && sudo apt-get install amarok
<jefferai> so what do I use on jaunty?
<apachelogger> none, the data should be shipped within amarok-common
<jefferai> boo, but installing amarok-common installs amarok
 * jefferai uinstalls
<apachelogger> jefferai: jsut run the command I told you :P
<jefferai> yeah, I di
<jefferai> then uninstalled amarok
<apachelogger> the command should install everything amarokish and reinstall amarok
<jefferai> yes
<jefferai> right
<jefferai> apachelogger: still same issue
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jefferai: run kdebugdialog and select all
<jefferai> ok
<apachelogger> that should make it easier to find the problem
<jefferai> apachelogger: ok, using the ubuntu package worked
<jefferai> using svn did not
 * jefferai retries, cleaned out cruft
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> for svn it's a whole different story
<jefferai> why?
<jefferai> it's been working
<jefferai> although I haven't used it on this computer in a bit
<apachelogger> oh
<jefferai> but it worked a month or so ago
<apachelogger> jefferai: you built mysql yourself?
<jefferai> maybe two months
<jefferai> no
<apachelogger> well, then you need to install the mysql 5.1 stack
<apachelogger> libmysqlclient16-dev and alikes
<jefferai> oh
<jefferai> doing so
<apachelogger> jefferai: also, why don't you just use the beta1?
<jefferai> cause a lot has been fixed in trunk since
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> jefferai: for runtime you'll need mysql-server-data-5.1
<apachelogger> that shoudl be about it
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> hmm
<jefferai> apachelogger:
<jefferai> root@macncheese:/usr/local# apt-get install mysql-server-data-5.1
<jefferai> Reading package lists... Done
<jefferai> Building dependency tree
<jefferai> Reading state information... Done
<jefferai> Package mysql-server-data-5.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jefferai> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jefferai> is only available from another source
<jefferai> However the following packages replace it:
<jefferai>   amarok-common
<jefferai> E: Package mysql-server-data-5.1 has no installation candidate
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> hm
<jefferai> apachelogger: should amarok-common work?
<apachelogger> trying to find out right now
<apachelogger> it is possible
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> apachelogger: nope :-(
<jefferai> doesn't work
<apachelogger> oi vei
<apachelogger> they crippled the package again :P
<jefferai> ugh
<apachelogger> jefferai: you need mysql-server-5.1
<jefferai> doing so
<jefferai> apachelogger: success!
 * jefferai hugs and kisses apachelogger
 * apachelogger blushes
<markey> could there be a problem with the packaging of Amarok's scripting bindings?
<markey> we get many crash reports related to scripts now
<markey> and that's really bad, as for some users amarok doesn't even start - tries to load a script on startup, crashes
<jefferai> markey: I may end up giving an Amarok talk at LFNW here
<ScottK> apachelogger: That wasn't supposed to needed anymore, IIRC.
<markey> jefferai: awesome :) will there be a video?
<jefferai> doubt it :-(
<markey> ok
<Mamarok> apachelogger: we keep getting reports about that last.fm scrobbling not working in 2.0.2
<Mamarok> wasn't that fixed already?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: kast change was "Add kubuntu_07_lastfm_scrobble.diff from upstream to fix Last.fm
<neversfelde>     scrobbling (LP: #355308)
<neversfelde> s/kast/last
<yao_ziyuan> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2963/s56.png
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, it says fix released a week ago, but we continue getting reports for it being not working :(
<Mamarok> so either those 30+ reporters are all dumb or the package doesn't fix anything
<a|wen> Mamarok: we'll need to know if they use the version with the fix
<Mamarok> a|wen: seems so, if I understand the reports after the released fix...
<Mamarok> btw, does luanchpad subscribe automaticaly al posters to a bug?
<Mamarok> all*
<a|wen> Mamarok: then there is most likely a problem ... nope; there is a "please subscribe me" checkbox when posting a comment; you'll only be subscribed if you check that
<Mamarok> well, it should subscribe by default, else you will never get the required feedback if the poster is not subscribed...
<a|wen> the original creater of the bug is of course subscribed ... but random posters has a choice
<Mamarok> hm, I like the default subscribing in Bugzilla
<a|wen> i have the fealing that most commenters do subscribe as well
<Mamarok> I hope so, else it would be tricky to get feedback, as sometimes the feedback should come from commenters too
<a|wen> indeed; luckily you can take a look at the direct subscribers list ... but might make sense to have the checkbox checked as default
<Mamarok> I would say so, yes
<neversfelde> shaman is a frontend for pacman, isn't it?
<DreadKnight> hey guys
<DreadKnight> where the heck can i get kubuntu 8.10 from the website?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: yes it is, but Shaman2 is in development it will be shipped with PackageKit frontend
<DreadKnight> because i don't want 8.04 and kde3... and i don't want 9.04 as well since it only brings regressions for most people (jaunty is friking awful, bad video card support for intel/ati)
<neversfelde> Quintasan: ah ok, thanks for that info
 * Quintasan wonders if he's the only one with no problems on jaunty
<neversfelde> no problems here, only bad localisation
<DreadKnight> me and lots of people are downgrading, worse release ever...
<neversfelde> huuu :(
 * claydoh has no probs on 2 machines, both ati
<Quintasan> neversfelde: np :D The packagekit plugins works, but not as it should work so frankly speaking it's useless in it's current state
<neversfelde> In german forum we got positive feedback
<DreadKnight> and the kubuntu website doesn't seem to allow me to get 8.10.. that's the issue i'm here for
<claydoh> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<DreadKnight> or im just confused
<DreadKnight> ok, thank claydoh
<Quintasan> I got some positive and negative feedback but mostly on Ubuntu :P
<claydoh> yeah, esp notifications
<DreadKnight> my tablet pc has support ouf of the box.. except the button on the stylus doesn't right clicks.. and i can't do anything about it... lame
<DreadKnight> so it's a regression for me
<Quintasan> hmm that reminds me that I should try pluging mah wacom tablet
<DreadKnight> i investigated launchpad... but i'll have to wait longer... too bad i'll miss kpackagekit in 8.10 i guess
<Quintasan> omg it's alive :D
<DreadKnight> Quintasan: does the stylus button right clicks for you?
<Quintasan> DreadKnight: yeah
<DreadKnight> adept 3 was so awful, it's good the dev killed it with fire
<DreadKnight> Quintasan: nice :) if it would only be working for me as well... heh
<claydoh> kpackagekit has its own issues tho
<DreadKnight> yep
<Quintasan> DreadKnight: KPackageKit is not better IMO
<DreadKnight> but has nicer GUI
<DreadKnight> i wonder if it's going to be replaced with shaman2 at some point
<DreadKnight> linux is so strange... lots of applications will get replaced with time... i hope things will settle down
<Quintasan> DreadKnight: I submitted this idea to be talked about at UDS
<DreadKnight> Quintasan: good :) shaman2 looked very nice; a bit too 'bloated' compared to kpackagekit, but at least it was good enough and has nice development progress and better name
<Quintasan> DreadKnight: In it's current state Shaman2 is useless, I will take a look at svn from time to time
<neversfelde> I think it is not a good idea to change the package manager each release :)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: It wouldn't hurt to change shitty package manager to a better one
<Quintasan> ;)
<neversfelde> kpackagekit is good imo
<neversfelde> or will be good
 * Quintasan uses aptitude
 * claydoh uses whatever is handy
<claydoh> kpackagekit just needs some more love
<claydoh> plus it fits the look and feel nicelly
<DreadKnight> claydoh: i agree... but i have the 'k' krap naming on stuff
<DreadKnight> hate*
<Quintasan> What I miss is a category view like aptitude has.
<claydoh> thats the easiest thing to change
<DreadKnight> it sort of has dropdowns..
<DreadKnight> the packagekit in latest fedora (11 perhaps, the one in development) is just perfect
<Quintasan> DreadKnight: So I herd u lieK mudKipz? :3
<DreadKnight> xD
<Quintasan> dunno why but I think new apps will be named - Paladin, Warlock, Death Knigh and so on :D
<Quintasan> s/Knigh/Knight
<DreadKnight> yeah... adept.. shaman... etc
<Monika|K> Gaming names? Why?
<Quintasan> what DreadKnight said
<Quintasan> ok I'm starting a new project - WarlocK
<Quintasan> oh well, It's Sunday here :P
<Quintasan> I'm going to get some sleep
<Quintasan> night
 * a|wen hates when people hi-jack a bug; and then doesn't even subscribe to it so it is worth giving them some advice
<DreadKnight> Quintasan: night
<DreadKnight> phail... could only find kubuntu 8.10 as dvd... WTF
<Monika|K> if torrent is okay: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Downloads%2FIntrepid_Ibex%2Fkubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Monika|K> 8.10 Desktop 32bit Kubuntu
<DreadKnight> want 64 bits, thanks anyway
<Monika|K> here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Downloads%2FIntrepid_Ibex%2Fkubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<DreadKnight> is there any difference between 32 and 64 bits anymore?
<Monika|K> there sure is
<DreadKnight> heard 32 arhitectures just support 64 stuff as well
<Monika|K> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso or without Torrent
<DreadKnight> and they're more stable and better supported as well
<DreadKnight> Monika|K: nice :) ty ^^
<Monika|K> well, if you have a 64bit PC, you can use 32bit of course
<Monika|K> and it's indeed easier to use
<Monika|K> some stuff like Flash is still not so easy on 64bit
<DreadKnight> Monika|K: yes, but what about performance? 32 bit OS on a 64 bit machine will have same performances overall?
<Monika|K> not much difference
<DreadKnight> yeah, flash or skype official binaries... or google docs... are only provided for 32 bit from official websites
<DreadKnight> Monika|K: oh ok
<Monika|K> so far only people who do much video-editing have reported that 64bits was better for them
<Monika|K> and of course if you have (and need) more than 4 gigs of RAM
<DreadKnight> well i have 4 gigs of ram.. and don't do that much video editing
<DreadKnight> been using 64 bit for quite a while now...
<Sput> flash works fine and natively on 64 bits.
<Sput> and in my humble experience, amd64 systems feel notably more responsive than 32 bit installs on the same hardware...
<Sput> having a bunch of extra registers and optimized commands in the CPU makes everything benefit, not just video editing :)
<DreadKnight> erm
<Monika|K> well, it might be getting better, maybe more programs are able to use it
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-26
<Monika|K> but so far what people reported on kubuntu-de.org after trying it was that it didn't make a difference for them
<DreadKnight> i'm an artist...into design/graphics and such
<DreadKnight> blender/gimp/inkscape and all that stuff
<Monika|K> with really large or detailed graphics that require lots of RAM for editing?
<Monika|K> then it might make a difference
<DreadKnight> for checking mail and watching movies or chatting i think it won't make a difference anyway
<Monika|K> yeah
<Monika|K> for that one can use one's netbook ^^
<DreadKnight> yeah
<Monika|K> I <3 my Netbook ... it fits into my handback ... it's red and pretty ... :)
<DreadKnight> hehe
<DreadKnight> have pics?
<Monika|K> http://www.cyberport.de/default/9095/9000/0/0/default.html?showAllManufacturers=0&HERSTELLER=47 scroll down till you see a red one
<Monika|K> s/handback/handbag
<Monika|K> I can't spell past midnight
<DreadKnight> no worries
<DreadKnight> Monika|K: that looks very nice; so it's not only apple producing nice hardware after all :P
<DreadKnight> did the white parts got yellowish or dirty so far i wonder
<Monika|K> no, not at all
<DreadKnight> ^^
<Monika|K> well, some keys
<Monika|K> food <--> computing
<DreadKnight> haha
<DreadKnight> i really have audio jacks in the front on my tablet pc
<DreadKnight> pushes me into the belly when watching movies in bed and ruins the headphone jack...
<DreadKnight> seems yours has them on the right side.. nice
<Monika|K> and one USB left and one right
<Monika|K> not over each other like on my laptop
<Monika|K> where they get into each other's way
<DreadKnight> mhm
<DreadKnight> i have 2 on left side and one on the back side
<DreadKnight> but i see your point
<ScottK-palm> o/
<bokey> ScottK: ping
<ScottK-palm> bokey: pong.
<bokey> ScottK-palm: oh sorry. yeah the upgrade went smoothly yesterday. do you want the log i saved?
<bokey> 4.2.0 -> 4.2.2
<ScottK-palm> Yes.  Please.
<bokey> ScottK-palm: hang on a sec
<ScottK-palm> Please mail it to scott at kitterman dot com
<bokey> ScottK-palm: sure
<ScottK-palm> Riddell: After I review bokey's report, I'm planning to push 4.2.2 to intrepid-backports.
<DreadKnight> yey, one more reason to downgrade to intrepid
<joshjtl> joshjtl: hey folks where can i get an older ubuntu official kernell? I want 2.6.27
<ScottK> bokey: Got it.  Haven't looked at it yet.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: So i herd u liek adept, so I put adept in your kpackagekit so that you can install while you install
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to start it with "sup dawg"
<ScottK> bokey: One complication ....
<ScottK> KDE 4.2.2 needs a newer libical0 than we have in Intrepid.  To backport that, we need to test it with the other rdepends.
<ScottK> bokey: Up for some more testing?
<bokey> ScottK: sorry was detached. what do i need to do?
<bokey> i have libical0 (0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1) installed
<ScottK-desktop> Right, so if you look at apt-cache rdepends libical0 we need to see if those packages work with your libical0
<ScottK-desktop> There's a few.
<bokey> yep
<ScottK-desktop> Your log looked good.  I think this is the only blocker.
<bokey> ScottK: so you want the output?
<ScottK-desktop> bokey: I'm good with a bug against intrepid-backports asking for a backport of libical from Jaunty and listing which ones you tested and that they work.
<bokey> ScottK-desktop: ok just pulled osmo which uses libical0 (0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1). works fine
<bokey> osmo's ver - 0.2.0-1ubuntu0.1
<ScottK-desktop> bokey: Just work through the list and put it in the bug.
<bokey> ScottK-desktop: how about i mail it to ya?
<ScottK-desktop> bokey: From a process perspective I need the bug.  It's really better if I don't file it myself since I have to approve it.
<bokey> ScottK-desktop: url?
<ScottK-desktop> SUre.
<ScottK-desktop> bokey: https://launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+filebug
<bokey> ScottK-desktop: so basically you want me to work through list of rdepends of libical0 and then file a bug report for?
<ScottK-desktop> Saying Please backport libical (insert exact version) from Jaunty to Intrepid.
<bokey> kewl
<ScottK-desktop> Then in  the body of the bug say it builds, installs, runs and you tested the following rdepends ....
<bokey> yep
<bokey> will do that in an couple of hours (gtg for now)
<bokey> see ya
<ScottK-desktop> OK.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, nice. Our automoc delta with debian is just debian/changelog and the Maintainer: field
<ScottK-desktop> \o/
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm looking at merges already :P
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges
<JontheEchidna> not for KDE or anything, but for stuff that is'nt likely to change soon
<JontheEchidna> 4.2.3 is tagged in four days
<_Sime> that's a pleasant surprise. KDE4'ed kdiff3.
<markey> You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has
<markey> been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are
<markey> being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at
<markey> kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<markey> hum
<markey> my mail was pretty important, yep ;)
 * markey subscribes
<markey> Nightrose: tried to CC kubuntu-devel, but the mail got rejected
<markey> so I'm subscribing, and will try to send again
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> man I should go packing my stuff and get the next train
<Nightrose> meh
<markey> :)
<Quintasan> Hiho
<Mamarok> I just managed to crash SystemSettings twice in a row:
<Mamarok> SystemSettings -> keyboard&Mouse -> click on Mouse and it hangs
<ghostcube> Mamarok, works fine here so far oO
<Mamarok> hm, what is wrong on my system then
<Mamarok> 4 times in a row now, so reproducible every time for me
<usr> hi
<ghostcube> hmm update problem from the experimental ppa and the network-manager-kde package
<ghostcube> wants to kick plasma-widget-network-manager
<Riddell> ScottK-desktop: excellent (4.2.2 to backports)
<Riddell> markey: I can whitelist you if you don't want to subscribe
<Riddell> infact I could whitelist *amarok* if that might be useful
<ghostcube> hmm should i just remove the plasma widget
<ghostcube> and install network-manager-kde
<a|wen> ghostcube: do you want to have the widget or the knetworkmanager?
<markey> Riddell: thanks, but subscribing is fine, gmail can handle many filters ;) anyway, could you accept my subscription request?
<Riddell> hmm? I shouldn't need to accept anything
<Riddell> you just need to confirm it when the confirm e-mail arrives
<markey> I never got one. it said the submission request is gonna be evaluated, I think
<markey> maybe someone changed the settings recently?
<markey> anyway, in that case you should have got an admin request
<markey> s/submission/subscription
<Quintasan> anyone compiled new amarok?
<Quintasan> oh my, looks like I was missing build deps :/
<Riddell> markey: just spam in the moderation queue
<Riddell> markey: what's your address?  I can subscribe you manually
<markey> strange, maybe I mistyped my email address then, it's possible
<markey> kretschmann@kde.org
<Riddell> Successfully subscribed:
<Riddell> kretschmann@kde.org
<markey> cheers :)
<markey> ok, gonna resend my mail
 * Riddell whitelists @kde.org for good measure
<Quintasan> Riddell: who should I poke for having mask on irc?
<ikonia> Quintasan: #freenode
<Quintasan> ikonia: hmm, ok thanks
<e-jat> anyone successfully play 3gp file in jaunty ?
<e-jat> video+sound ?
<neversfelde> e-jat: Support is in #kubuntu
<e-jat> neversfelde: k thanks ..
<ghostcube> a|wen, have been away sorry
<ghostcube> you cant decide what you want if you have the ppa opened it will say its conflicting with plasma
<ghostcube> if you do dist-upgrade
<a|wen> are we on intrepid or jaunty?
<a|wen> which ppa? and i take that you are trying to install the plasma-widget-network-manager?
<ghostcube> a|wen, the experimental ppa moment iam searching
<ghostcube> and i just do dist-upgrade
<a|wen> on intrepid?
<ghostcube> jaunty sorry
<ghostcube> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu jaunty main
<a|wen> ghostcube: can you pastebin the error you get from the dist-upgrade?
<ghostcube> yep moment pls
<Gon> it is advisable to use kubuntu-experimental jaunty?
<Gon> I have some issues with plasma
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/458647  a|wen sorry its german
<ghostcube> its claiming only about an desktop file
<ghostcube> i think this isnt very hard to fix
<Gon> After a while of use, the icons disappear and are drawn down the desktop
<ghostcube> Gon, on jaunty ? i dont have any probs so far except two updates dont want to work one is ubuntu related so i mentioned it in ubuntu#motu i hope it will be fixed
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> ghostcube: that file probably got moved around ... it's an old upload don't even know if it is relevant anymore
<a|wen> Gon: there is nothing in the experimental PPA that will do any difference to that
<ghostcube> a|wen, oh ok no prob then i deactivate the repo for now
<Gon> Plasma is still the only problematic, but unfortunately is the most visible
<a|wen> ghostcube: there doesn't seem to be anything "good" in it for jaunty atm
<ghostcube> a|wen, ok thx for respond :) i will just comment it till something "good" is back ;)
<a|wen> Gon: sounds like a strange issue ... the first time i hear about something like that
<ghostcube> Gon, maybe driver related for the video card ?
<Gon> maybe
<Gon> i have intel xD
<ghostcube> what card is this
<ghostcube> oh
<ghostcube> hmm on nvidia my probs are gone for now
<ghostcube> qt 4.5 and 180.44 helped
<Gon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3 | Source imported
<Gon> I going to take a screenshot when it occurs
<Gon> occurs with and without compositing
<ScottK> Gon: Look at the Jaunty release notes on Intel video problems.
<Gon> link?
<ScottK> Gon: Look on the web site.  User support questions really belong in #kubuntu and if you aren't interested enough in solving your problem to look up the release notes, I'm certainly not interested enough in it to look it up for you.
<Gon> O_O
<Gon> if I had no interest would not have asked
<Gon> :/
<ScottK> Sorry if that seemed harsh, but I'd have to look up the URL and it's approximately as much work for me to look it up as it is for you.
<Gon> I had suggested to add Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<Gon> in my xorg.conf
<Gon> D:
<Gon> :s
<ScottK> UXA is one option that works for some.  I found it unstable.
 * Gon restarting and testing
<shtylman> Gon: ScottK: same problem I was taking about two days aggo
<shtylman> *ago
<shtylman> happens on my nvidial with dual screen
<shtylman> but havn't seen it happen on another comp with nvidia single screen
<Gon> !
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes, but he was also talking about artifacts and stuff which has some Intel specific suckage on Jaunty.
<shtylman> Gon: the quick fix to get icons and stuff back is to restart plasma: $> kquitapp plasma && sleep 1 && plasma
<Gon> yes
 * Gon kills plasma and restart again
<shtylman> ScottK: I see...well, it seemed like the problem he described (loosing icons) is exactly what I am seeing
<shtylman> might be more severe for intel...dunno
<shtylman> it really is the weirdest bug though...
<ScottK> It may be I read too quickly, but if you're using the stock config for Intel on Jaunty, life will suck, so solving that is the first thing, IMO.
<shtylman> cause plasma is still there...just starge like decomposing itself :)
<Gon> I add Option "DRI" "off"
<Gon> but i can activate compositing :|
<Gon> how this can be possible? D:
<shtylman> ScottK: is there a better config than stock? ive always run with stock on my laptop (has intel) and seemed fine...
<shtylman> Gon: software rendering?
<ScottK> shtylman: For Intel you either want UXA or EXA with the Greedy migration heuristic for almost all systems.
<Gon> doesn't look slow like software rendering, but... maybe
<ScottK> The problem is that both of those are unstable on some systems, so neither is suitable for default.
<Gon> Compositing type: OpenGL
<Gon> D:
<shtylman> gotcha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 345076 is really not kde4libs is it?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/345076/+text)
<hunger> Will there be qt 4.5.1 and qtcreator updates for jaunty?
<smarter> Qt 4.5.1 won't be in Jaunty soon, due to regressions and the fact that a lot of people use -backports
<smarter> but it might appears in a PPA
<smarter> no idea for Qt Creator
<smarter> *appear
<hunger> Damn... jaunty isen't even out for a week now and I already need to upgrade to klumpsy kakadu (or whatever it will be called):-/
<apachelogger> smarter: is there ever gonna be a new kepas?
<hunger> debian already has qt 4.5.1 and the new qtcreator.
<smarter> not in their stable repository.
<smarter> apachelogger: no idea
<smarter> that whole sharing stuff needs to be done at a more general level anyway
<hunger> smarter: Well, I usually do not run stable releases of ubuntu either:-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wanna update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/KDE
<apachelogger> !info codeine
<ubottu> codeine (source: codeine): Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 169 kB, installed size 584 kB
<apachelogger> hihi
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: codeine needs removal request
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why?  It only uses kdelibs, so it should still be installable, working, etc.
<apachelogger> ScottK: unmaintained upstream
<apachelogger> superseded by dragonplayer
<ScottK> Does it still work?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is no point in keeping it around, dragonplayer is featuring the same basic interface with more functionality
<ScottK> OK.  Should we add a replaces to dragonplayer then?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> if there is not already one
<Sput> what about kaffeine?
<Sput> last time I tested the kde4 version, it looked quite decent
 * ScottK looks around for someone who cares about it enough to do the paperwork.
<ScottK> Sput: We'll upgrade that at some point.
<Sput> (and I have tons of trouble with dragonplayer, which *still* can't properly skip in files)
<Sput> I see :)
<seele> hmm.. major fail on upgrading a hardy box to jaunty
<ScottK> Really.  I did one and it was without problems.
<ScottK> What was the problem?
<seele> i dont know what's broken.. screen just goes blank after booting, but i can't kill X or use Ctrl F2 to get to a terminal
<seele> i dunno yet.. rebooting
<apachelogger> Sput: poke eean and vir with it :P
<seele> hmm.. looks like a kernel problem
<seele> older kernel worked
<ScottK> Proprietary video driver that needs updating maybe?
<seele> uhm.. do i use jockey for that?
<seele> argh, have an angry fiance yelling about his broken computer
<seele> where is the log for when the system is spitting out messages after the intial boot? when stuff goes [OK] [OK] [Failed]?
<ScottK> Probably /var/log/syslog if no where else.
<ScottK> seele: If it is a kernel issue you can probably boot into the old kernel and have it ~work.
<seele> ScottK: yeah, that's what i've done for now.. but that's not good enough apparently
 * ScottK really needs to go find the 6 year old, so hopes apachelogger can help.
<seele> justin wants it *working*, not broken
<seele> ballet? hehe
<ScottK> No, just not where I can hear her anymore.
<ghostcube> question since i installed mysqlserver 5.0 akonadi-server is on the autoremove packages
<ghostcube> normal or bug to mention ?
<ghostcube> and akonadi-kde
<claydoh> any way to determine what is causing this bug: 367495
<claydoh> bug 367495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367495 in ubuntu "[intrepid]: no upgrade notification for jaunty received, manual attempt says nothing to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367495
<Riddell> claydoh: check what's in /etc/lsb_release ?
<claydoh> ok, mailing list user can't upgrade a vanilla intrepid to jaunty
<lex79> claydoh: /etc/lsb-release not /etc/lsb_release
<claydoh> sure?
<lex79> yes
<claydoh> well the command argument is lsb_release -a, so it is easy to mung up :)
<lex79> in Jaunty is lsb-release, I don't remember if in intrepid is lsb_release, strange :)
<claydoh> well her in jaunty land, the command is lsb_release -a, the other does not work ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-26
<persia> If someone has a moment, could they confirm that `kdesudo -- aptitude -u install hello` pops up a dialogue properly?  (no need to enter the password or accept)
<ScottK> persia: It does.
<persia> Excellent.  Unfortunately my other test case (su -c) doesn't, so I have to work around it a bit more.
 * persia kinda wishes upstreams wouldn't put (incorrect) "distro support scripts" in their software.
<JontheEchidna> grr, chrome at my http:/
<imbrandon> chrome dident, chromium might have , right ?
<imbrandon> iirc chrome hasent enabled that feature yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's almost like it's an Ayatana project.
<JontheEchidna> s/chrome/chromium
<imbrandon> JontheEchidna ;)
<imbrandon> and yes i drink the google coolaid and use chrome along with most other google services ( including google apps for my site and email )
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> basicly if google goes belly up Brandon Holtsclaw dissapears from the internet.
<imbrandon> ( although i keep local backups of most everything )
<Riddell> persia: kdesudo -- aptitude -u install hello is a bad aptitude command no?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, logout broken you say?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yep.  Every second logout of a non-admin user.
<Riddell> that's random
<Riddell> well it's not, but it's obscure
<ScottK> It isn't at all obscure if you have multiple non-admin users of a machine.
<ScottK> That's how I hit it, once I upgradede the kid's computer.
<ScottK> Bug #569879 has the details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569879 in kdebase-workspace "Non-admin user logout fails on Lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569879
<Riddell> ScottK: I can't recreate the logout issue
<Riddell> however X is now doing very strange things
<Riddell> wibble http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/broken-x.png
<debfx> that looks ehh intresting ;)
<debfx> I can reproduce the logout fail but it's not limited to non-admin users
<debfx> sometimes kdm even fails to start on boot
<Riddell> waa
 * apachelogger blames upstart
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdm.log and X.log would be interesting I suppose
<apachelogger> but I dont think that kdm is supposed to restart itself after logout, which leaves us with the options that X crashes and kdm fails to restart it (maybe gets dragged down along with X?) or some patch of ours breaks it
<apachelogger> because IIRC logout is a rather simple process
<apachelogger> ksmserver just kicks all apps into nirvana and returns to kdm which is then supposed to redraw it's ui
<apachelogger> (IIRC that is)
<debfx> kdm.log says: xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: interrupted system call
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm traveling today, so I'll provide logs when I can.
<Riddell> apachelogger: starting kontact I get an akonadi error saying "no resource agents found"
<Riddell> and Contacts is greyed out with a large red X saying "akonadi not operational"
<maco> if you run quit and restart kontact, akonadi will be running that time, but that shouldnt be necessary
<Riddell> ack
<imbrandon> wow, already getting emails about kde 4.4.3 for lucid ;)
<maco> the internet told me that. i didnt figure it out on my own. i just went :( "hrmmmmmmmph" and started grepping through the std.vcf that makes up my contact list :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: oh?
<maco> yeah someone asked if 4.4.3 will be SRUd
<Riddell> depenends if I get this backports policy sorted, added to my todo list for the day
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea sent to -devel a few minutes ago asking if we will have it in ready to test on the 29th ;)
<Riddell> since it doesn't get tagged until the 29th, that seems a bit demanding :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: Oo is this reproducible?
<maco> apachelogger: yes
<maco> apachelogger: http://www.pubbs.net/201004/ubuntu/49623-akonadi-1004.html
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/564263
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 564263 in akonadi ""No resource agents found" error when starting for the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> apachelogger: you've been active on that bug report
 * apachelogger hates mysql
<maco> and 1 minute doesn't seem /too/ unreasonable given that likely you start up kontact and a bunch of other stuff on login, right?
<maco> takes about 5 minutes for firefox to get going and restore 100 tabs
<ScottK> Sounds like a case for Chromium.
<apachelogger> I hardly think firefox with 100 tabs is standard use case :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> maco: without completes log the message is just about useless
<apachelogger> resources agents will not be found when...
<maco> apachelogger: i clicked the save log button once...
<apachelogger> akonadi-server crashes
<apachelogger> mysql crashes
<apachelogger> no agents are around
<apachelogger> akonadi-server fails to register
<apachelogger> akonadi-control fails to register
<maco> http://pastebin.com/1zqaw139
<apachelogger> eventloop does not finish within timeout
<apachelogger> test 4 fails
<apachelogger> this has nothing to do with timeout
<apachelogger> mysql is the broken
<maco> how to unbreak?
<apachelogger> maco: either run the mysql_update and install scripts manually (as described in the kde techbase) or wipe your akonadi setup
<apachelogger> new setups *should* have working tables
<maco> but upgraders are stuck?
<apachelogger> pretty much
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have a new setup and it has that problem
<apachelogger> Riddell: that particular problem?
<apachelogger> s/particular/exact
<maco> Riddell: same error log as me?
<apachelogger> as stated above, non-registered agents can have loads of causes
<maco> apachelogger: where in giant techbase?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google akonadi techbase error
<kubotu> Results for akonadi techbase error: 1. Projects/PIM/Akonadi - KDE TechBase: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi | 2. Development/Tutorials/Akonadi/Resources - KDE TechBase: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Akonadi/Resources | 3. Akonadi Error! - openSUSE Forums: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/406456-akonadi-error.html
<Riddell> maco: where is the log?
<maco> Riddell:   http://pastebin.com/1zqaw139
<Riddell> maco: but where do I find it?
<maco> Riddell: the popup error box you got when you starte kontact should have offered to let you save it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maco: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<apachelogger> userbase after all ^^
<Riddell> i do have this http://pastebin.com/h8YpAShS in .local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error "Unable to register service as org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Control Maybe it's already running?"
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is on a new install?
<Riddell> apachelogger: new last week yes, new $HOME directory
<apachelogger> that is not good
<apachelogger> Riddell: is akonadicontrol really not started already?
<apachelogger> if not, please try getting a backtrace
 * apachelogger should be home in 1.5 h or so
<maco> apachelogger: mine works now thanks
<Riddell> akonadicontrol is fine and I can use akonadi after starting kontact for the second time
<Riddell> http://pastebin.com/kf707jYd is the error log
<apachelogger> InnoDB: Unable to lock ./ibdata1, error: 11
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that log from first or second start?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's from third start after I stopped akonadi through akonaditray so I could click the details button in address book
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: could you please get a log from each start
 * apachelogger finds that rather odd
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do I get a log?  if it's running I don't get the "Details" link on the addressbook error message
<apachelogger> Riddell: akonaditray
<apachelogger> or via the akonadi kcm
<apachelogger> in the kcm you have a test button
<shadeslayer> shtylman: um sorry.. bad tab complete
<shtylman> no probs
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/zcTzJhRQ first time unsuccessful
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/zcTzJhRQ  second time successful
<Trouble> Does anyone know why, now I've upgraded my Karmic notebook to Lucid I no longer have any window decoration? I'm sure I had this problem before, but can't remember how I fixed it. I've already started with a new .kde directory.
<Riddell> are you running Kubuntu netbook?
<Trouble> Yea yea
<Trouble> Sorry, should have said netbook rather than notebook :-p
<shadeslayer> Trouble: try : alt+f2 and type : kwin --replace
<shadeslayer> ( if theres a alt+F2 in the netbook :P )
<Trouble> Yea there is... Alt + Fn + S ;-) It's a Dell Inspiron Mini 9
<Trouble> But kwin --replace doesn't fix the problem
<Trouble> I'm sure I had this before - perhaps when I installed Jaunty (lol I should have said Jaunty rather than Karmic!), or perhaps when I upgraded KDE to 4.4
<Riddell> Trouble: that's deliberate, netbook is intended not to have window borders
<Trouble> Oh lol
<Trouble> Makes sense ;-)
<Trouble> Thank you!
 * Trouble slaps his forehead
<apachelogger> Riddell: well
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have mysqld-akonadi BEFORE doing anything akonadiish?
<Riddell> let me chekc
<^No_MeRcY^> sera
<Trouble> Riddell: If I wanted the window decoration back in netbook, how could I make it so? I quite miss the minimise and close buttons :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: my theory is that at some point your desktop crashed or mysqld-akonadi did just not terminate properly, leaving the log file locks in place, now at eveyr startup mysqld goes mad about that, but eventually starts
<apachelogger> hence akonadi does funny things because of mysql's failure
<Riddell> apachelogger: new login has akonaditray and mysqld-akonadi running
<apachelogger> Riddell: no akonadi*?
<apachelogger> akonadiserver, akonadicontrol etc.
<Riddell> apachelogger: no akonadi*
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: mind getting a self-test of that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: from the kcm?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/EPh8ti4M
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> that is not good
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have any sensitive data in akonadi or can you ship me your data?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> how do I do that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: tar .config/akonadi/ and .local/share/akonadi/
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/akonadi2.tar.gz http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/akonadi.tar.gz
<apachelogger> works just fine here -.-
<Trouble> Oh I see how netbook works now. Windows are forced as maximized - but there is a minimise/maximise button (and close button) on the bar ;-)
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<apachelogger> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<apachelogger> strange
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll do a fresh install in a bit so I'll check how that works
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be working there ;)
<apachelogger> there is something off with the locking
<apachelogger> I suppose that it is related to your akonadicontrol crashing
<apachelogger> which really shouldnt happen
 * apachelogger doesnt really know how a innodb log file gets locked though
<apachelogger> lsof doesnt help either
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we could still switch the setup to psql? ;)
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, that only works if we add magic for per-user access
<Riddell> ryanakca: new website featured user?  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/A0wcmXy2
<Riddell> this is a very cool use of Kubuntu, they sell music keyboards using Kubuntu  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/A0wcmXy2
<Riddell> ryanakca, ofirk: seems like we won't get the new theme installed for release I'm afraid
<Riddell> we can put a big splash on the front page for release with the current theme
<ofirk> when it will be ready?
<Riddell> and make sure they get it sorted as soon as possible after
<Riddell> ofirk: early next week
<ofirk> ok
<ofirk> I can make the big splash
<Riddell> go for it
<ofirk> it should fit into the top banner, right?
<Riddell> ofirk: actually i think replacing the main content would be best
<ofirk> Riddell: so I will make something that will replace the text from "Kubuntu: Friendly Computing" to the bottom
<ofirk> Riddell: with download button
<Riddell> so just replace the intro and user profiles on release day until the new theme is up with a big 10.04 banner/release info
<ofirk> yep :)
<ofirk> I will get to it today
<Riddell> you rock
<nixternal> since when is kwallet storing svn passwords? it is foobarring my svn stuff
<apachelogger> nixternal: it only does if you got kdesvn installed
<Riddell> nixternal!
<Riddell> nixternal: docs?!
<nixternal> there doesn't seem to be enough translated really to warrent us to even do a new docs package right now
<nixternal> there are like 2 or 3 languages that are close...so i still might push something tonight just for them
<nixternal> FR and DE
<Riddell> tonight is probably too late for CDs
<Riddell> so do it as SRU
<nixternal> yeah, I think ScottK already mentioned that...and I think it will be best since the doc team come up with a schedule for SRUs
<nixternal> when we do the release, lets make sure we add "Docs aren't translated yet...will be soon"
<dpm> Riddell, nixternal, docs are really hard to translate, so not even in GNOME or KDE you get them to the level that apps are translated. It took our team about 2 years to finish the Catalan ubuntu-docs translation, but we (and our users) still appreciated our partiartially translated documentation. Looking at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/kubuntu-docs-about-desktop, that particular template for example ha
<dpm> s been translated to 20 odd langs, so I think even though other templates might not be that well translated, that enough warrants an export and upload
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we settle on a slot for the plasma scripting session already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: 16:00 tomorrow we're thinking
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<lex79> utc?
<Riddell> yes
<lex79> k
<Riddell> freeflying: did you get a chance to test the ARM kubuntu netbook images?
<debfx> why would kdm start X on vt8? :/
<neversfelde> ScottK: I think I can mark my logout bug as a duplicate of bug 569879?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569879 in kdebase-workspace "Non-admin user logout fails on Lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569879
<apachelogger> Sput: will there ever be dcc file transfer support in quassel?
<Sput> apachelogger: possibly
<Sput> if someone comes up with a design that makes sense in a distributed setting, and implements it
<Sput> (note that one would also have to solve the problem of sending, say, a few hundred MB via the core/client connection without having normal operations suffer)
<apachelogger> do people really send that large crap?
<neversfelde> do people really use dcc?
<apachelogger> I only know one at this point
<apachelogger> then again most of the people I interact with via irc are unicorns anyway and wouldnt know how to operate the dcc ^^
<neversfelde> hehe
<Sput> most people still using IRC nowadays, other than FOSS people and gamers, are downloading movies
<Sput> I mean, EFnet is all about warez
 * apachelogger finds that rather odd TBH
<Sput> I'm told that back in the day, people would enqueue themselves in bots which would then DCC over the stuff automatically once it was your turn
<Sput> well, this was before torrents were invented :)
<apachelogger> Congratulations! Your proposal "Ubuntu One for the KDE workspace" as
<apachelogger> submitted to "Ubuntu" has been accepted for Google Summer of Code 2010.
<apachelogger> weeeeh
 * apachelogger hugs everyone
<Riddell> ooh hugs
 * bulldog98 hugs every cool Kubuntu Dev
 * Tscheesy hugs the team too
 * mcas hugs the devs
 * Blizzz hugs the devs, the bots and the channel too
<JontheEchidna> GSoC app didn't get accepted. There's always next year though. :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah sucks :(  ubuntu didn't get many places and you were one away from being accepted
<JontheEchidna> oh? one away? That makes me feel a bit better :)
<JontheEchidna> Did Kubuntu get any love this year?
<bulldog98> yes apachelogger got the GSoC for the Kubuntu One Client
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: gratz
<JontheEchidna> I actually have a use for the Ubuntu One service, and perhaps would use it more if there was a KDE frontend
<JontheEchidna> Well, had until today. (The last day of English class! Woo!) But I'm sure similar situations will arise in the future
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: u1 makes so much more sense from a whole data sync POV
<apachelogger> like have your laptop and workstation in sync regarding data and bookmarks and addressbook ...
<apparle> hi guys....
<JontheEchidna> basically I need a way to sync my laptop files with some third point that I can access from the school print computers
<maco> JontheEchidna: he doesnt even just mean that you were next in line (though you were), he means you were literally 1 point off
<neversfelde> :(
<JontheEchidna> oh wow
<JontheEchidna> time to go home, bbl
<maco> um any of you notice that the last few weeks lucid doesnt suspend on low battery?
<maco> mine keeps just turning off instead of suspending. really annoying
<jjesse> my netbook does the same thing
<neversfelde> I discovered no problems here
<neversfelde> cool, EAD wird deutsch reden
<apparle> IS there any good PC suite for Nokia symbian phones
<JontheEchidna> Re: suspending, I haven't had any troubles with it
<Mamarok> neversfelde: I don't think this xander guy really has a problem... he is trying to make this up
<neversfelde> Mamarok: +1, I*ll kick him
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ping
<ryanakca> Riddell: Bummer regarding the theme
<ryanakca> ofirk: Great, thanks :)
<ofirk> ryanakca: I came up with some banner for the current frontpage
<ofirk> ryanakca: I am not satisfied with it, but I don't have more time... :(
<ryanakca> :(
<ryanakca> ofirk: Do what you can and I'm sure it will be excellent, just like all of your other work so far.
<ofirk> ryanakca: ok. I will send it to you (or to Riddell?) later.
<Riddell> both of us probably best
<ofirk> ryanakca, Riddell: I sent it to both of you
<Riddell> bling! http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/temp-banner.png
<Riddell> ofirk: oh it needs to say "10.04 LTS" else the marketing department will eat me
<ofirk> Riddell: working on it ;)
<ofirk> Riddell: walla! http://imagebin.ca/view/pNx32p.html
<Riddell> ofirk: mercy buckets!
<ofirk> Riddell: you welcome :)
<freeflying> Riddell: sorry, not yet, all my sd cards being broken, didn't get a chance to buy new one
<claydoh> Mamarok: really late pong
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-27
<LeeJunFan> My composite effects in lucid are unselectable in kde, however running 'KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace &' gets kwin to start with compositing. I still cant configure any in systemsettings though. Any ideas? running fglrx btw from ubuntu repos.
<jjesse> shipit.kubuntu.org has an invalid security certificate, who does that get reported to?
<Riddell> jjesse: works ok in rekonq
<Riddell> what browser are you using?
<jjesse> firefox throws an error for me
<Riddell> firefox fine here too
<jjesse> asked me if i wanted to confirm the exception
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> wierd
<valorie> works fine for me in FF
<valorie> and chromium
<jjesse> crazy
<valorie> and konq
<Riddell> jjesse: maybe your ISP is doing a man in the middle attack and so they can change your details and redirect the precious Kubuntu CD for themselves!
<jjesse> hahah
<jjesse> will blame the hotel for that
<valorie> you have evil overlords
<valorie> eeeeevil
<Riddell> jjesse: serial No 04:56:15:E6:F6:62:AF
<jjesse> is that supposed to be my mac?
<Riddell> jjesse: no it's the SSL certificate's serial No
<jjesse> yup that's the one i got
<Daskreech> I think that starting kopete on the Live CD kicks off Akonadi and nepomuk
<Daskreech> Hi JontheEchidna
<Daskreech> nixternal: ping
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: pong
 * ScottK waves from California.
<ScottK> My Kubuntu CD didn't make it here.  I gave it to the guy sitting next to me on the plane. He thought my Kubuntu laptop looked really interesting.
<jjesse> yay
<maco> ScottK: my kubuntu cds never make it to my destination when i travel
<maco> apachelogger: so i did what userbase said and uncommented the sql mode thingy. that didnt fix it. so then it says try recommenting that and uncommenting a different sql mode thingy.  that made akonadi crash and spit stack trace and kontact run in the background with no gui (very confusing)
<maco> getting notifications of new mail while not having a kontact window open is weird
<ScottK> rgreening: testdrive should work with usb-creator-kde now too.
<rgreening__> ScottK: cool
<ScottK> We are not alone: http://cazou.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-summer-of-code-2010.html
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: we probably should SRU kdepimlibs and raise the self-test timeout to 5 minutes
<apachelogger> then again 5 minutes is a long time if startup failed for real
<apachelogger> if your kontact takes 5 minutes to start one must consider it broken anyway IMHO
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is it a timeout for? waiting for akonadi to start?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> apachelogger: and that'll work around my issue of it not starting first time?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, for you something else is broken
<apachelogger> but I have a feeling that a lot of the agents-missing-complaints are due to too short timeout
<apachelogger> e.g. netbook + not properly terminated database = start > 1 minute
<apachelogger> especially if it is also restoring the previous session
<Riddell> ~identia dent Plasma Desktop Scripting session in #plasma today 16:00UTC
<Riddell> ...
<Riddell> kubotu: don't you dent for me?
<Riddell> ~identica dent Plasma Desktop Scripting session in #plasma today 16:00UTC
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> that'll be it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems I am not following Riddell :|
<Riddell> ~identica dent Kubuntu 10.04 LTS candidate images appearing, testers needed, come to #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> two microblogs in a day, must be a record
<apachelogger> Riddell: you really need to use !Kubuntu to gain more coverage
<Riddell> hmm, this technology stuff is comfusing
<Riddell> ~identica dent Kubuntu 10.04 LTS candidate images appearing, testers needed, come to #kubuntu-devel !kubuntu
<kubotu> status updated
<keffie_jayx> that was niffty
<keffie_jayx> I am here, I am downloading the iso now, is there a test sheet?
<apachelogger> Riddell: since the message length is restircted, microblogging comes up with 'simplified' tagging ... #foo will tag the message as foo, !foo will post the message to the group foo (considering there is one)
<apachelogger> Riddell: group: http://identi.ca/group/identica vs tag: http://identi.ca/tag/identica ... I recently tagged a message as identica, I did however not post it to the group
<apachelogger> whereas I did post it to the kubuntu group
<apachelogger> and to make it ultimately confusing !foo implies #foo ;)
<Riddell> I think I'll just post this macroblog :)
<apachelogger> group posts http://identi.ca/group/kubuntu always appear as tags http://identi.ca/tag/kubuntu too
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe
<apachelogger> keffie_jayx: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<JontheEchidna> So I got LibQApt to intall things, but it seems to only install one dep per go :S
<JontheEchidna> e.g. when installing  kpat, on the first try it got libkdegames5, the second got kdegames-card-data, and the third try it installed kpat
<JontheEchidna> will have to figure out that one after class. ;)
<jussi> do we really ship with only one screensaver? (the blank screen one?)
<persia> screensavers aren't useful for most folks these days.  It's harder and harder to purchase a CRT.
<persia> Anyway, even for CRT, blank screen is the most efficient at reducing phosphor etching.
<davmor2> Riddell: netbook why if I go to page one and then back to the main screen is the app I opened not there?
<Riddell> davmor2: the netbook UI isn't a desktop, you can alt-tab to it like any other window
<Riddell> if you click page one the netbook UI will be infront of other windows
<Riddell> desktop images are up, go go ISO testers!
<txwikinger> Riddell: cool
<davmor2> Riddell: Yeah I figure that bit out ta :)
<shadeslayer> bah.. gwibber should really be replaced by a better GUI... choqok definitely handles everything more efficiently
<maco> shadeslayer: except for the memory leaks ;-)
<shadeslayer> maco: i think those are plugged in the git version
<maco> oh yay
<shadeslayer> its using 4 MB right now :P
<maco> wow i need to get that version. the 100-something mb version is annoying
<shadeslayer> wait..
<shadeslayer> 40 MB
<shadeslayer> maco: its in my PPA :)
<shadeslayer> although PPA's are very very slow right now
<shadeslayer> X is leaking like hell though here
 * apachelogger is pushing a monster git repo around
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/n3uaX20X fresh install new /home addressbook not happy on first kontact start
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> I do hate it in so many ways
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: did it take about one minute for the error dialog to pop up?
<claydoh> should we use update-notifier-kde -d or update-manager -d -c as per the iso testing page instructions?
<Riddell> no error dialogue popped up apachelogger I had to look at the address book in kontact to see the error
 * claydoh knows the answer to this one :)
<Riddell> update-notifier-kde -d
<shadeslayer> claydoh: hehe..
<apachelogger> that is weird
 * apachelogger thinks that no error means that the startup loop returned within the timeout
<apachelogger> which makes one wonder why it failed to find resource agents
<claydoh> wo to contact on fixing that in the testing pages for Kubuntu?
 * apachelogger zsyncs daily-live
<claydoh> apachelogger:  Riddell: that akonadi error is what  a lot of folks are getting ( me as well)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same error log here too :P
<apachelogger> I'll make sure to give krake a spanking next time I see him :P
<shadeslayer> although after 3 tries it starts \o/
<claydoh> ok now the wsting page has a link to the Hardy upgrades page lol
<claydoh> err the upgrade instructions that is
<shadeslayer> claydoh: i guess you should wait a while then :P
<claydoh> no, upgrading *to* hardy :)
<claydoh> oooh I can edit it!
<claydoh> fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw theres a bug about kde crashing while logging out
<shadeslayer> also crashes on shutdowns and reboots...
<shadeslayer> can you have a look?
<david_> the installer timezone screen detects the correct timezone for me (eastern) in the map, but shows alaska in the box...is this a known bug?
<shadeslayer> is there a way to stop kpk from checking for updates daily? the GUI method doesnt work...
<Riddell> do it from software-properties-kde
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i want to add more info to : https://edge.launchpad.net/rekonq : how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> like link the git repo,add a tarball link...
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: click the "Change details" button?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: no such button here :P
<tsimpson> do you own the project?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: no
<tsimpson> well, there's your problem ;)
<tsimpson> only someone who owns it or is a driver can do that iirc
<shadeslayer> hehe :)... should i contact the owner?
<shadeslayer> well.. https://edge.launchpad.net/~schmirrwurst has no email address :P
<tsimpson> there should be a "contact this user" button
<shadeslayer> yeah im using that :)
<tsimpson> top right
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: i can see it :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: software-properties-kde does not respect my settings
<Riddell> freeflying: are you coming to UDS?
<freeflying> Riddell: no, my visa application was declined by Belgium
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> smelly Belgiums, how can you decline a visa when you don't even have a government!
<alvin> freeflying: Declined?
<freeflying> alvin: yes, without any reason
<ulysses> hello guys
<alvin> Unbelievable. We are used to not having a government, but declining visas?
<freeflying> alvin: we even appealed, but no reply :)
<alvin> I didn't know you even needed that.
<freeflying> alvin: yes, I need it
<alvin> Yes, administration is lazy. Actually, one of the biggest discussions in politics is the immigration rate. Declining visas for a simple travel is something new.
<freeflying> alvin: yup, its the first time of mine application been declined :P
<alvin> freeflying: Where are you from?
<freeflying> alvin: cost me 3 weeks to know the result
<freeflying> alvin: China
<alvin> Really weird. I'll take a look.
<freeflying> alvin: the other funnest thing is, other two colleagues of mine got their visas with the same set of documents
<alvin> So, you got nothing, but they did?
<alvin> freeflying: Did you use this link: http://diplomatie.belgium.be/en/services/travel_to_belgium/visa_for_belgium/visa_needed/
<shtylman> Riddell: we need some automated testing for the installer :)
<alvin> freeflying: If you like, I can call the immigration service who handles this.
<Riddell> shtylman: yes that would be nice, there was something about that at the last canonical meeting but I don't remember what now
<freeflying> alvin: that would be great
<freeflying> alvin: really appreciate
<alvin> Do you have some number or information you can give me about your application?
<freeflying> alvin: hold on plz
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is there somewhere I can adjust the Akonadi timeout by hand to try it and see?
<pawel__> hi, Amarok doesn't close sometimes when right clicking the tray icon and choosing quit
<pawel__> I have to use File → quite
<pawel__> quit*
<pawel__> btw. thanks for getting rid of few annoying bugs in Amarok :)
<shtylman> Riddell: do we have an svg of the logo as it is now?
<shtylman> I would like to fix it
<shtylman> for future use..
<shtylman> the center circle needs to be cleaned up a bit
<shtylman> the center circle needs to be cleaned up a bit
<ulysses> shtylman: Is this it? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-new-logo.svg
<shtylman> indeed...I think it is :)
<shtylman> ulysses: actually... thats the old one
<shtylman> im looking for the newest one with the right text and all
<Riddell> shtylman: KubuntuArtwork wiki page
<shtylman> Riddell: thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: check your emails and compare :0
<claydoh> w00t! upgrade was flawless, even fglrx and boxee survived :)
<shtylman> sebas: ping
<shadeslayer_> is there a way to get apt download multiple debs at the same time?
<shadeslayer_> it isnt doing that right now...
<david_> the installer timezone screen detects the correct timezone for me (eastern) in the map, but shows alaska in the box...is this a known bug?
<bipolar> Is anyone else using Kontact with a Kolab server? Is it working ok for you?
<bipolar> I'm experiencing severe lag adding contacts, and thats as far as I've gotten in testing.
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-logo-lucid.svg
<Riddell> Plasma Desktop Scripting session in #plasma in 5 minutes
<Riddell> apachelogger, lex79: one now ^^
<Riddell> on now
<lex79> ok :)
<shtylman> Riddell: do you use kvm to test the installer? or something else?
<neversfelde> so seems that I cannot become a MOTU, because I only package KDE related things. I most honestly say, that I can't follow this argumentation, because we have a lot of MOTUs, that do only KDE packaging :(
<neversfelde> can someone point me to the process of becoming a kubuntu-dev?
<lex79>  neversfelde who say that you can't become motu?
<neversfelde> lex79: the developer membership board said that I should better become a kubuntu-dev
<lex79> ah
<JontheEchidna> well given that there are 110 KDE packages in universe...
<JontheEchidna> bullcrap
<JontheEchidna> unless kubuntu-dev gets those too
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ^thoughts?
<nixternal> neversfelde: never said you can't become a MOTU, just said it seemed from looking at your packages, the kubuntu dev would fit you better
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-dev doesn't have kde-packages-in-universe, though
<JontheEchidna> as it stands, a kubuntu-dev can only upload a quarter of what it needs to on its own (without motu/core-dev)
<neversfelde> nixternal: I did not understand correctly then, probably I should have a look at this tomorrow again. I am a little bit dissappointed at the moment. This was waste of time today :(
<JontheEchidna> e.g. half of kde-related main, and then none of kde universe. (which is roughly equal to the amount of packages in main)
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-dev is a joke, basically
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: what has been done to get that fixed?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: a joke...agree, I don't care become kubuntu-dev for that
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: cjwatson said he'd look at things at least for Main packages
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: back when we had my core-dev app discussed
<JontheEchidna> but until it's fixed I don't think the DMB can really recommend kubuntu-dev at all without looking really silly
<lex79> agree again :)
<lex79> :P
<neversfelde> so back to business :)
<nixternal> neversfelde: i wouldn't worry, you have the skills and proof to become either a core-dev, motu, or kubuntu-dev
<neversfelde> bulldog98 volunteered to help us packaging 4.4.3, how can we manage this?
<jjesse> is today's daily the one we are supposed to be testing for RC?
<JontheEchidna> I believe we're testing the final CDs now
<ulysses> It's the final:) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-April/004352.html
<dpm> hi all, could someone comment on bug 550707? It seems that either the language packs are not being downloaded with a network installation, or the locale not being properly set, but I don't quite understand the packages involved or how this works in Kubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550707 in ubiquity "Ubuntu and Kubuntu installation include download of additional language-packages after install completed" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550707
<JontheEchidna> It looks like he wants to get the langpacks downloaded while ubiquity is copying over the files, instead of after
<JontheEchidna> or maybe he's saying that language-selector is installing language support, but then complaining about incomplete language support?
<dpm> JontheEchidna, thanks for commenting. My guess is that language packs get installed for his language after having selected it in the installer, but he might have to explicitly go to Regional Settings to "activate" the language, I'm not sure
<dpm> anyway, need to go now, have a great evening everyone!
<vandenoever> what's the time until the lucid release? i just downloaded the RC and wonder how long till the installed system can be upgraded to a real lucid
<ulysses> Lucid will be released on 29th April, only two days)
<vandenoever> ulysses: so the RC is unlikely to change then?
<ulysses> vandenoever: I think not really
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> I didnt even need to triage bug 375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375145
 * apachelogger just droped in from a 4 hour hci meeting -.-
<maco> jussi: how long does it normally take you to sync to the quassel core?
 * ulysses is from Lucid amd64
<vandenoever> greetings from a fresh kubuntu lucid
<vandenoever> install was relatively smooth
<vandenoever> main problem was that my old install (jaunty) was not detected and that my crypto home drive was not detected
<maco> anyone else see this lovely change today? left clicking kmix does nothing, and right clicking then hitting mute checks the checkbox but doesnt change the icon in the tray?
<vandenoever> hmm, ooo is already oracle branded in lucid
<JontheEchidna> maco: works for me (tm)
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a dead tray icon though
 * ulysses also
<maco> hmm yeah right click -> mute checked the checkbox but didnt actually mute it
<ulysses> I can't open the Settings in Kopete, it hangs on every time, I should kill it
<ulysses> I found the bugreport: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227681
<ubottu> KDE bug 227681 in general "Settings->Configure shows a blank window with nothing in it, and causes Kopete to hang " [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ulysses> good night people
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-28
<Riddell> claydoh: how did you start your i386 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade?
<rbelem> hey Riddell
<rbelem> Riddell, i start get my hands dirty today http://paste.ubuntu.com/423635/
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm planning to finish tomorrow the kdenetwork/filesystem part
<Riddell> rbelem: hypercool
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: does it work?
<rbelem> Riddell, yep... i made a small test code
<rbelem> Riddell, i will paste the other files
<rbelem> Riddell, i think it is better to upload to somewhere
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, http://media.rbelem.info/usershare.tar.gz
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm going home. In some minutes I'll be back
<nixternal> silly box fell off my table and hit the power strip just right, shut down everything while I was gone :)
<claydoh> Riddell: I upgraded with update-manager-kde. I can also test upgrading from alternate cd if necessary, I have my karmic backup disk image I can restore
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think before people get denied upload rights due to their experience matching a package set better than the generalist case, I think that ought to be true.
<ScottK> Hotel internet is fun.  My ISO download should be done in 11 hours.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Congratulations on GSoC.
<ScottK> Good thing they give you a month for community bonding.
<maco> ya know, just in case a few years(?) of it werent enough :P
<nixternal> make sure you all tweet #ubuntu tomorrow
<nixternal> or today for you 2 nuckleheads in dc
<nixternal> might be heading out the way to work with ben collins on a project actually...though i have no clue wth he is these days
<nixternal> just know he is within a few hours of dc where there is probably lots of woods, a couple of banjos, and plenty of sheep
<crimsun> still in PA, I thought.
<nixternal> thought he was in WV?
<crimsun> could be; I've only seen pa hostmasks
<nixternal> speaking of the devil who found me the opportunity to work with ben
<nixternal> did you do also work for curt or something? how do you know each other?
<nixternal> s/also/alsa
<nixternal> i hate that word
<crimsun> we know each other through anynet
<crimsun> smallish ircnet running on bc infrastructure, lots of Debian devs and users
<nixternal> ahh
<apachelogger> ScottK: you can never have enough community bonding ^^
<apachelogger> also that time is perfect for thiking about the designs and stuff, so I can dive into coding in may
<apachelogger> or go on vacation ;)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I think the knh merge didn't go through for some reason (at least I don't see it on lp) :-(
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Finnegan's Wake" by Dropkick Murphys [Do or Die, 1998] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0qrVpBm3o8eU0fFO54UXv7] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * apachelogger thinks that kubotu could use an update
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> akonadi is dead -.0
 * apachelogger never saw akonadi eat the cpu
<apachelogger> Riddell: those files you sent me have some rather crude issue somewhere
<Riddell> crude issue?
<apachelogger> Riddell: a rather annoying one
<apachelogger> must be mysql ;)
 * apachelogger cant switch the modelview int he akonadi console without getting 100% cpu usage
<apachelogger> even if the selected resource is empty
<gunsofbrixton_> hi, I just installed kubuntu lucid in virtual box, seems like I can't manage to get the guest additions working, anyone else experiencing this?
<ulysses> Yes, I've installed the sources of the kernel, but it didn't help
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, forgot to push the changes to trunk. the good news is that it did make it to lucid a few weeks ago
<JontheEchidna> have to go to class now though, bbl
<gunsofbrixton> ulysses: ah, I was indeed missing dkms, thought I had it. sorry, my bad
<bulldog98> neversfelde: yes I have time when to start?
<amichair> it's awfully quiet in here
<rbelem> hey Riddell
<rbelem> Riddell, what do you think about the code?
<Riddell> rbelem: sorry bad week for code I'm doing final release testing
<Riddell> amichair: we're all doing release testing (well I can hope)
<amichair> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, np ;-)
<amichair> sorry I didn't have more time for ubiquity bugs before release, been too busy :-(
<Riddell> how does this read for release? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> looks good
<amichair> Riddell: "Upgrade to 10.04 LTS with an alternate CD start with:" doesn't sound like a correct sentence
<tsimpson> the " start with:" could be removed
<amichair> Riddell: "if this is not working" -> "if this doesn't work"
<amichair> "press the return button" -> "press return" or "press the return key"
<amichair> Riddell: excellent screenshots
<amichair> Riddell: it might be wise to put the "upgrade from hardy is not supported" note at the top, before ppl start
<amichair> Riddell: the top section is missing a 1) section number (only the alternative section has it)
<amichair> great walk-through other than that :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: not sure what u mean by lucid without trunk, but I trust you've got it covered :-)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: as in, I uploaded your fixes to lucid a few weeks ago, but didn't push the commits to trunk
<JontheEchidna> bzr trunki
<JontheEchidna> *trunk
<amichair> JontheEchidna: isn't lucid based on trunk?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<amichair> don't all changes first go to trunk?
<JontheEchidna> I just uploaded the package to lucid without pushing the changes to bzr
<amichair> oh, as in manually on ur machine?
<JontheEchidna> eventually all packages have to be manually uploaded
<amichair> ok, I think I get it :-)
<JontheEchidna> and then hopefully the developer will at the same time push the changes to bzr
<JontheEchidna> unless they forget <.<
<amichair> though publishing something without the code in repositories sounds to me like trouble :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: anyway, thanks - I'm taking it of my todo list ;-)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a bad idea to not keep the two in sync. totally my fault for forgetting
<JontheEchidna> guess I'm just too used to svn where committing also pushes...
<shtylman> the chromi kwin deco is pretty great
<JontheEchidna> I found chromi a bit buggy the last time I used it
<JontheEchidna> but the concept is neat
 * JontheEchidna tries it again
<JontheEchidna> yeah, still is a bit buggy: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopup1445-jpg.jpg
<nixternal> wtf is up with your vista loving theme there bud?
<JontheEchidna> that's the preview's fault
<nixternal> yeah right
<JontheEchidna> as you can see, the actual decoration is chrome lovin'
<nixternal> I don't have no decoration called 'chromi' that looks like vista :p
<nixternal> jeesh, talking just like a chicagoan there
<nixternal> i don't have no....
<JontheEchidna> I found a power adapter yesterday that will let my computer use that fancy Flemish electricity :3
<Guest84236> Hi there
<Guest84236> When I right click on a folder in dolphin , and select properties and sharing tab ,
<Guest84236> it shows you need to authorized to share folders
<Guest84236> when I click the configure file sharing it gets my root password
<Guest84236> but it does nothing !
<Guest84236> what's wrong?
<ulysses> Guest84236: Support on #kubuntu, this channel is for the developers. Anyway, have you installed the following packages: kdenetwork-filesharing, samba, nfs-common?
<Guest84236> ulysses: doing nothing wothout a prompt is not a bug?
<Guest84236> ulysses: and the developers are not here to try improve the quality?
<ulysses> last time I've seen a blinking underscore without prompt I have to bring my laptop to the service
<ulysses> Guest84236: The developers are here to discuss the development, not to support the users
<Riddell> Guest84236: there's a known upstream problem.  it needs rewriting and rbelem is working on that
<Guest84236> Riddell: thanks
<rbelem> ;-)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know how to add the kde api to the assistant?
<JontheEchidna> there's a copy of the kde 4.5 docs for the assistant: http://mts.ms/kde45.qch
<JontheEchidna> should be ok as long as you pay attention to the "since KDE 4.x" entries to tell which version of KDE the member was introduced in
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have the beastie number for akonadi startup issue?  we should get it into release notes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think it's bug 564263, though apachelogger should confirm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564263 in akonadi ""No resource agents found" error when starting for the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564263
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> though the title does not really fit
<apachelogger> it is more like s/for the first time/at random times/g
<JontheEchidna> "Akonadi fails because mysql is a poopy pile"
<apachelogger> that one
<apachelogger> indeed it looks like I always get the dialog when akonadi/mysql did not terminate properly
 * apachelogger will try to hunt down all occurances as soon as he finished planning a TA test and distributed some knowledge
<dpm> hi Riddell, you asked me a couple of days ago for the output of the comparison between the upstream and downstream language packs, here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424073/ . It is the same thing I sent you last time (comparison of the 'es' langpack), but this time I haven't filtered out the different types of messages. The interesting bits are the ERROR messages, which are the ones that affect all languages. Most of them are about particular stri
<dpm> ngs in the upstream language pack, but missing in the Ubuntu one, but I still haven't figured out why (genuine bug, patch modifying strings, import error?)
<dpm> Riddell, also tell me if you want to have a Kubuntu translations roundtable at UDS, and we can either put it on the desktop or community tracks. If you want it on the desktop track, feel free to just subscribe me to it then
<debfx> claydoh: could you add to the release notes that one needs to install kmozillahelper to get the kde integration for firefox (except when using the firefox installer)?
<valgaav> it would be also awesome if kmozillahelper worked with thunderbird/seamonkey :) ... I've already filled out a bug on that
<neversfelde> where are the release notes?
<JontheEchidna> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<neversfelde> thanks
<dantti> JontheEchidna: that print-manager stuff is giving me more work than i thought it would... :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> dantti: my side-project is too
<dantti> making it use threads was a nightmare..
<JontheEchidna> who knew making a Qt/C++ libapt implementation/wrapper would be hard to get correct?
<dantti> yesterday I thought I had found a solution..
<JontheEchidna> threading makes me cry
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yeah,,, libapt is a bit of a pain..
<dantti> have you looked into aptcc code?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yeah, it's been helpful
<dantti> that might help you a bit..
<dantti> :)
<dantti> now I realized that I need to change the libqcups to be async instead of using some crazy eventLoops.. hopefully this will solve the problems..
<JontheEchidna> Would you happen to know if there is a way to update a package cache without throwing it away and making a new one? (e.g. after a cache update)
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well afair I always re read the cache, but it's quite fast on the second time..
<dantti> opening it, reading all it's packages, sorting and unique takes less than one second in aptcc
<dantti> what takes more time is DBus
<JontheEchidna> yeah, dbus is annoyingly slow
<dantti> by opening I mean the second time..
<davmor2> Hey guys you should fix the ublog so that posts from it don't say from the web but from ublog instead, free advert for KDE
<JontheEchidna> My implementation has the Backend making a QList of QApt::Packages. Each package in the cache has an associated QApt::Package that can be used to grab information about the package (name, version, etc)
<JontheEchidna> But when I update the package cache, all of the QApt::Packages become invalid :(
<dantti> JontheEchidna: one thing that took me lots of time to undestand (and I still don't know it very well now) is why there is so many kinds of caches in apt..
<JontheEchidna> what I want to know is why they needed so many goddamn iterators
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I see well, I think or you should lock apt like synaptic does, and reload the cache when you reaload it or make the packagekit way, meaning that you do searches instead of having the real db
<dantti> yes that too
<JontheEchidna> mainly my problem is that the apps that are using my library (a shaman backend and a test app I built) seem to like to try to access the QApt::Packages before the cache done being rebuilt
<JontheEchidna> and then it crashes :(
<dantti> hmm i see
<dantti> JontheEchidna: does shaman use policykit?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: My library does: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/
<JontheEchidna> via polkit-qt-1
<dantti> right, in that case it will be nice if we create a libdebconf-qt
<dantti> which I plan to use in kpk and that you would need too
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> Does anybody know if clearing a QList deletes all the objects within the list?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: afair no if they are pointers
<JontheEchidna> makes sense
<dantti> i remember to have a foreach loop in kpk to delete them
<JontheEchidna> ha, there's a crash fixed
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to clear the list after deleting all the QApt::Package pointers in it
<JontheEchidna> so the first 1,200 pointers in the list were all null...
<JontheEchidna> whoa, that was to root of *all* my problems!
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Thanks for all your help. You got me thinking in the right direction
<JontheEchidna> also I was emitting the "done updating cache" signal after the fetching was done, but before I called the function to rebuild the cache
<JontheEchidna> next up: trying to find why installing/removing multiple packages at once only installs/removes the first in the list :(
<dantti> JontheEchidna: glad that I helped.. :) if you have more questions poke me
<JontheEchidna> Communicating between the libqapt backend and the libqapt worker for installing/removing things is not fun.
<JontheEchidna> I have to get a list of all changed packages, note what needs to be done to them, send it over dbus to the worker, have the worker duplicate things on its end, and then commit the changes
<dantti> JontheEchidna: do you use DBus for that?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<dantti> JontheEchidna: the only problem with DBus for that an packagekit is when your update DBus... the ui stops working (don't know if in ubuntu dbus is also restarted)
<JontheEchidna> gotta go now, have to leave early to go home
<dantti> cya
<JontheEchidna> sorry to run in the middle of a conversation
<dantti> don't be
<apachelogger> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/2854373407_65fe22d55f.jpg
<apachelogger> the octobus is now ready for boarding, please keep your passport and boarding card ready
<JontheEchidna> figures kdevelop 4.4.0 tarballs appear on ktown one day before final release :(
<Tm_T> ouch
<JontheEchidna> rgreening_: looks like you and me are crew buddies for friday
<JontheEchidna> UDS Crew buddies, that is
<Riddell> kdevelop and koffice are both generally badly timed for our cycle
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> is someone working on koffice?
<neversfelde> rc
<Riddell> which one?
<neversfelde> wasn't rc tagged a few days ago?
<neversfelde> I might be wrong
<Riddell> 2.1.91 is in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<Riddell> that's the newest on ktown
<neversfelde> ok
<Riddell> claydoh: have you do anything on a release announcement?
<Riddell> my plan is to take the RC one and put that onto kubuntu.org updated for final but you may be more prepared
<claydoh> Riddell: I have a bare one started, getting ready to work in it in a few
<claydoh> Riddell: basically i was going to do similar, but hopefully jazz up the lts bit :)
<claydoh> Riddell: anything in particular you don't want missed in the notes? or highlighted?
<claydoh> debfx: gotcha on the kmozillahelper
<Riddell> claydoh: mostly just the long term support message
<txwikinger> what is the matter with usplash? It should be installable on lucid, shouLdn't it?
<Riddell> txwikinger: we don't use usplash in lucid
<txwikinger> but it is still used isn't it?
<txwikinger> not for kubuntu, but for other packages?
<Riddell> I refer the honourable gentleman to the answer I gave a moment ago
<txwikinger> :)
<maco> doesnt plymouth replace it?
<al> yea
<Riddell> yes
<txwikinger> hmm.. I have to find why it is still in my depends... I have taken it out of the seeds
<txwikinger> Anyway..who called it plymouth?
 * txwikinger thinks that sounds far too English :D
<Riddell> I suspect it's named after one of the US Plymouths
<txwikinger> the car?
<txwikinger> I thought it does not exist anymore
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: this neuromancer is a difficult customer it seems
<apachelogger> :)
 * txwikinger is frustrated about 12 hour wait in building time
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: which bug? (Though I agree)
<apachelogger> any
<apachelogger> he jsut keeps reopening :P
<apachelogger> *just
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-29
<JontheEchidna> he's not surpassed the difficulty of a certain usr yet, though
<JontheEchidna> :3
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: akonadi seems to start just fine in a vbox
<Riddell> I'm jelous
<apachelogger> Riddell: do the startup issues persist even with a new home?
<apachelogger> ulysses: I really cant reproduce bug 571084 is it still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571084 in kdenetwork "Settings->Configure shows a blank window with nothing in it, and causes Kopete to hang." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571084
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes does here
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you try wiht a new kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> just bump the timeout in the patch I added
<apachelogger> to 5 minutes or something
<apachelogger> maybe it helps
<Riddell> yes
 * apachelogger finds 5 minutes incredibly high from a debugging POV though
<apachelogger> if we bump it that high we might as well make the whole dialog disappear
<apachelogger> it might seem a bit out of context after 5 minutes :)
 * apachelogger waves the coc goodbye in bug 307462 :S
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307462 in ruby1.8 "ruby is slow because of --enable-pthreads" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307462
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, when assigning a bug to me, you really want to subscribe me, otherwise the mail will not end up in my high-prio filter
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100428233339-zcw85u8m9z4ep3o7 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu7
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100428233402-x48gn1kvya3aqm0j * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog) Map ptbr to appropriate Ubuntu code pt instead of br (LP: #561873)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561873 in kde-l10n-br "language-pack-kde-br (breton) is incorrectly linked to kde-l10n-ptbr (portuguese brazil)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561873
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Thu Apr 29 01:43 CEST
 * apachelogger needs to get up at 7
<apachelogger> nighties
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kk
 * JontheEchidna wonders why there ever would need to be a "gint" type...
<claydoh> any good example to demonstrate "GNOME app systray integration" for the release notes? I need something to grab a pic of
 * claydoh has a distinct lack of gnome here
<JontheEchidna> rythymbox
<claydoh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Final/Kubuntu need to spruce up the LTS blurb somehow
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: thanks, I will sacrifice my kde/qt purity on this box For The Cause
<JontheEchidna> You are a true hero.
<claydoh> ew that came off a bit creepy
 * JontheEchidna sheds a single tear
<claydoh> heck I don't even have gimp on this laptop (yet)
<lontra> if i installed the 10.04 rc and upgrade ... is there a reason to reinstall when 10.04 is released tomorrow?
<claydoh> lontra: no, I don't think so
<claydoh> I 'm not, in any case :)
<lontra> i am very excited about the lts ... that means i won't have to reinstall or upgrade for 3 yrs!
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> luckily you can get new kde without really upgrading the underpinnings as well :)
<claydoh> as new versions are released
<lontra> yeah i don't really care too much about a newer kde ... i just want something stable ... i've even thought about red hat because i want stability so much
<lontra> but anyways i am happy with kubuntu
 * ryanakca grins at the confusion accidently dragging a Kopete contact to the wrong meta-contact can cause, especially when you're using Facebook chat in Kopete and all the JIDs are uXXXXXXXX@chat.facebook.com :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do you need me at all website whise tomorrow morning?
<ryanakca> s/wh/w/
<txwikinger> hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> Hi txwikinger
<jjesse> downloaded the daily from yesterday and when i go to start it up on virtualbox gett the following error: "Logging in ubuntu... Warning: Cannon OPen ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out
<jjesse> trying to mark it as failed on the iso tracker but dont know what package to put my bug against
<crimsun> jjesse: see /var/log/user.log; what process owns the message?
<jjesse> cat /var/log/user.log is empty
<crimsun> ok, then syslog?
<jjesse> hrmm grepping for that error message?
<crimsun> sure
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> ok found it
<jjesse> crimsun: ubuntu kdm: 0[1604]: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Actication of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out
<jjesse> so ubuntu kdm ???
<msv> Are testers still needed for kubuntu karmic->lucid upgrades?
<crimsun> probably isn't kdm, but you could start there
<jjesse> wonder if it is because i'm running it in a vm?
<jjesse> hrmm click ok and it goes through to a normal session
<crimsun> possibly; does name resolution work?
<jjesse> yup, can do an nslookup of freedesktop.org, google.com etc
<jjesse> dont' get that error on kubuntu netbook
<ScottK> I don't think there are any netbook/desktop differences that would affect that.
<jjesse> nope happens every time i boot in virtual box on the lucid desktop cd
<ScottK> Weird.
<jjesse> still have the problem where on the installing lagnugage packs i hit skip and the hwoe installer goes away
<shtylman> Riddell: did ya get my logo email?
<rbelem> Riddell, http://media.rbelem.info/usershare.tar.gz
<rbelem> Riddell, now using the kde api and added more methods
 * rbelem leaving
<ScottK> 44.8 kB/s.  Hooray for hotel internet.
<rgreening_> JontheEchidna: cool. I'm down with that :) a new crew shirt. yay
<shtylman> is it just me or is the countdown thing on kubuntu.org broken?
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah. It's probably confused because it's release day in my time zone
<JontheEchidna> and probably yours
<ulysses> apachelogger: hm, after I removed and then installed Kopete, bug 571084 seems to be "disappeared"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571084 in kdenetwork "Settings->Configure shows a blank window with nothing in it, and causes Kopete to hang." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571084
<zoggy> hey guys, i see that currently there is no kdevelop in lucid. is there anything i could do to assist in this happening because, as i kde lover and recent kdevelop convert (after trying so many editors and IDEs) i really think this app is looking crazy-hot-right-now and will do a lot for our kubunut cause
<zoggy> haha kubunut... that would be a cool slogan for a kubuntu fan t-shirt. i meant kubuntu though
<valorie> and we could use the cashew
<valorie> ;-)
<zoggy> brilliant! that should totally be on a shirt together!
<apachelogger> oh my
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: The drum is rolling
<Riddell> ~identica dent The drum is rolling
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> nixternal: is the feedback applet ready for release?
<Riddell> any bugs we want in the Known Issues of the Announcement?
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release  for those with access
<Riddell> Ubuntu Desktop respinning for bug 570765  we are unaffected, release presumably delayed by some hours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> can we please SRU the icon in the feedback widget
<apachelogger> it is ludicrous
<apachelogger> looks like someone threw up
<sabdfl> apachelogger: you should see some of the feedback!
<apachelogger> sabdfl: regarding the release or the icon? :)
<sabdfl> just.... feedback from millions of people can contain some nasty bits :-)
<apachelogger> yeah, they always do :( fortunately the positive stuff outweighs the nasty bits :)
<sabdfl> very much so. well done to you all for this release of Kubuntu
<Riddell> thanks sabdfl, I'm very happy with making this a LTS release
<Riddell> the whole Kubuntu community have worked super hard
<sabdfl> you've earned it
<amichair> Riddell: in release bugs, u think it's important to mention Bug #557434? it causes ppl to become bamboozled and fail installation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557434 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu Lucid] GUI disappears when "Skip" is pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557434
<Riddell> amichair: yes I'll add that
<JontheEchidna> Goood morning Kubuntu
<amichair> hi JontheEchidna :-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna!  happy release day
 * amichair puts on his party hat
<ghostcube> yeah... kubuntu not affected by this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ghostcube> hehe
 * ghostcube hugs his kubuntu
<ghostcube> happy release day folks... :)
<Riddell> who has some party music?
<amichair> apachelogger, that's your cue :-P
<davmor2> Riddell: ME
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm just not sharing it :D
<apachelogger> no party music here
<apachelogger> unless you consider a lecture about semantic web party music ;)
<apachelogger> which i do not, FYI
<amichair> apachelogger: it's like a lullaby, putting you gently to sleep...
<apachelogger> ^^
<davmor2> amichair: no it'll be like a sledghammer knocking you out
<dpm> hi Riddell, did you get my ping yesterday re: the language packs comparison output and if you wanted a Kubuntu and translations roundtable at UDS?
<Riddell> dpm: oh aye.  yes we should probably do that
<dpm> Riddell, sure, do you want to schedule it on the desktop track or shall I do it on the community track?
<Riddell> dpm: you go ahead, gives us more variety :)
<dpm> ha! :)
 * dpm puts on blueprints hat
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: pong
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: i need to ask something about packaging
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: suppose i package a new git version of a package,do i need to upload a new .orig.tar.gz too>
<kshadeslayer> for eg: package a is updated from 1.0+gitdate-0ubuntu1~ppa1 to 1.0+gitdate+1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 , do i need to package a new app_1.0+gitdate+1.orig.tar.gz ?
<kshadeslayer> s/package/upload
<jussi> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> hi jussi
<Nightrose> (i might vanish - got a meeting with my advisor scheduled)
<dpm> Riddell, ok, I've created the roundtable BP ready for scheduling at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-kubuntu-translations-roundtable I've subscribed you already. Everyone else interested, feel free to subscribe or add topics to the whiteboard as well!
<shadeslayer> hey who handles the transmission package?
<shadeslayer> you might want to look at bug 571702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571702 in transmission "transmission amd64 bit package missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571702
<shadeslayer> bye :)
<shtylman> release delayed... sadness
<txwikinger> how long?
<shtylman> no idea
<ofirk> sad :(
<txwikinger> because of the grub issue?
<jjesse> is there an official announcement?
<shtylman> no.. because of some windowxp installer issue I think
<shtylman> don't think so
<jjesse> probablly should be
<shtylman> hopefully not delayed too long
<txwikinger> well.. I considered that a grub issue :D
 * txwikinger wonders if the drummer should have a break
<Tm_T> txwikinger: nah, keep the roll on until the release happens
<txwikinger> poor drummer
<Tm_T> no peeing breaks either!
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, final survey questionnaire is complete and ready for use...just tested the widget and it is working for me
<amichair> is sun-java6-jre supposed to exist in lucid?
<shtylman> amichair: yes, it does
<shtylman> enable the partner repo iirc
<amichair> shtylman: is that a new repo? never used it before
<shtylman> no, its not new
<shtylman> its in your sources.list
<shtylman> iirc
<amichair> shtylman: yeah, need to enable it. I meant in karmic I never needed it for such packages
<amichair> shtylman: that did it - thanks :-)
<amichair> shtylman: sorry I didn't have more time for more ubiquity bugs before release :-(
<Riddell> amichair: plenty of time before the Maverick release :)
<amichair> Riddell: true :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've noticed I can't see any usb printer in systemsettins
<Tonio_> Riddell: works with localhost:631
<Tonio_> Riddell: do I mis something, any daemon or so ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or is that known issue ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: not known
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk, probably broken system
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it is time for a real new installation
<Riddell> works for me, I see "Local Printers" and "Deskjet 3840" in the tree
<shtylman> amichair: no worries, you helped out alot by taking care of the ones you did
<amichair> shtylman: I was aiming higher :-)
<amichair> I'm actually a bit bugged by kubuntu quality (no pun intended)
<amichair> maybe we can try puting some focus on this alongside new features and brainstorms?
<shtylman> amichair: yes, part of the focus for installer at uds will be to see how and where we can do more automated testing
<shtylman> I have been trying to see what is available
<shtylman> and what people currently use
<shtylman> but the two main qt testing products are not open source
<shtylman> but we may have friends willing to give us liceses for our use
<amichair> I'm not sure testing is the bottleneck. There are many known or easy to come by issues, just not enough manpower/priority to fix them
<amichair> (and I meant in kubuntu as a whole, not just ubiquity)
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> but manpower will always be the problem
<Riddell> shtylman: have you tried finding out what was the one demoed at the canonical meeting?
<amichair> hopefully not always ;-)
<shtylman> Riddell: no, I was gonna ask ev about it at UDS
<amichair> maybe another push of Timelord publicity? or something else to draw more devs?
<shtylman> Riddell: you should update the kubuntu artwork page logo, so anyone who wishes to use it will get the better one
<shtylman> not sure if I have the perms to update that myself
<Riddell> let me look
<Riddell> shtylman: what's the difference?
<shtylman> Riddell: :)
<shtylman> Riddell: look at the pendant
<shtylman> closely ...
<shtylman> it should be evident when you see a large version of the pendant side by side with the new one I sent you
<shtylman> the installer slideshow is what led me to notice this
<Riddell> shtylman: not really seeing any difference
<Riddell> but I'll trust you and put it on the wiki
<Riddell> shtylman: do I need to update the .png?
<shtylman> Riddell: the center circle
<shtylman> in the old version it was lopsided and not a perfect circle
<shtylman> in the new one it should be a perfect circle...
<Riddell> shtylman: you may need to show this to me at UDS :)
<shtylman> Riddell: do you still have a copy fo the old one?
<shtylman> I will make a side by side for ya :)
<Riddell> shtylman: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/old-kubuntu-logo-lucid.svg
<shtylman> Riddell: http://www.shtylman.com/stuff/pendant.png
<Riddell> nixternal: for "Which ISO did you use for installation?" can you add i386 and amd64 DVD and 9.10 upgrade?
<Riddell> shtylman: mm hmm, and which is which again?
<shtylman> Riddell: we need to work on your art skills
<shtylman> the one on the left is the old
<shtylman> see how the center of the "circle of friends" is lopsided
<shtylman> i.e. isn't a perfect circle
<Riddell> mm, I think I might
<shtylman> and on the right, it is a perfect circle
<Riddell> I need to go out to take my canoeing session in a bit, who has access to the web site to publish the announcement incase I miss the release?
<Riddell> ryanakca presumably still out
<shtylman> sadness
<Riddell> shtylman: are you around for the next few hours?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea I am
<Riddell> shtylman: do you have website access details?
<shtylman> nope
<Riddell> nixternal: might be nice if the survey used the new logo (low priority) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<ofirk> Riddell: I can publish it
<rgreening> shtylman: we'll need that updated in the kickoff logo too for the branding there.
<rgreening> so after release, we need to push an updated package with that
<Riddell> ah ofirk, didn't see you there
<rgreening> shtylman: I assume thew same would be in the plymouth theme
<rgreening> hmm. I wonder how the CD/DVD art will look
<rgreening> :(
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> design guy asked me for the wallpaper a while back saying it would be based on that
<shtylman> rgreening: indeed
<nixternal> Riddell: new image in use for the survey
<mcas> is it correct, that i only see old images on iso.qa for kubuntu?
<shtylman> we are still using the old logo on the main page
<shtylman> will that be updated?
<ofirk> yes, when the new theme will be published
<ofirk> (I hope soon)
<shtylman> coolness
<ofirk> it seems that the countdown doesn't have an image for when kubuntu is released...
<shtylman> yea...
<ofirk> do you know who did the images for the countdown?
<shtylman> nope
<ofirk> I wonder what font they used for "10.04 LTS"?
<ofirk> lol, just noticed that the image are placed in a folder called 10.10-countdown :) (http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/10.10-countdown/kubuntu_1.png)
<shtylman> haha
<nookie^> ofirk: i did
<ofirk> nookie^: they are very nice!
<nookie^> ofirk: thank you
<ofirk> nookie^: what font do you used for the "10.04 LTS" string?
<nookie^> hmm let me check
<ofirk> nookie^: thanks
<nookie^> ofirk: i used Century Gothic
<ofirk> nookie^: thanks again :)
<amichair> do u guys do all the graphis with gimp?
<ofirk> nookie^: btw, do you think you have time to make one for when kubuntu is released?
<ofirk> amichair: I do
<nookie^> amichair: photoshop here
<ofirk> don't know of any other good software for linux
<ofirk> nookie^: on linux?
<nookie^> ofirk: neee mac =)
<shtylman> inkscape for the win
<ofirk> nookie^: you are cheating ;)
<nookie^> ofirk: hehe maybe but im used to work with photoshop
<ofirk> shtylman: inkspace is for different porpuses than gimp, maybe more for logos, icons (?)
<nookie^> ofirk: i will see if i can do a banner for the release
<nookie^> btw when will kubuntu be released? today at what time?
<shtylman> nookie^: who knows
<shtylman> ofirk: I use inkscape for lots of things
<shtylman> granted I miss photoshop from way back in the day
<shtylman> but I have gotten to like inkscape
<nookie^> yeah inkscape is really good
<nookie^> but there is nonthing compared to PS
<ofirk> it can do image manipulations like gimp?
<nookie^> guess not
<ofirk> oh...
<nookie^> u mean in ps or inkscape?
<ofirk> inkspace (photoshop is the master of image manipulations!)
<nookie^> yeah
<nookie^> i guess u can not do image manipulations in inkscape
<rbelem> hey Riddell, i stated to move the code to kdelibs/kio http://paste.ubuntu.com/424704/
<nookie^> but im not 100%
<nixternal> Riddell: updated survey to include DVD as well as upgrade
<ofirk> nookie^: do you work primarily on mac?
<nookie^> ofirk: yeah all the time.. at work at home
<nookie^> before it was win but that is gone finaly
<ofirk> nookie^: can mac be a full replacment for windows (leaving games)?
<nookie^> ofirk: definitivly... u have everything an more
<nookie^> if u dont play games then there is no point to have windows
<nookie^> and if u need it u can dualboot
<ofirk> nookie^: does it have MS Office, for example? (I want to remove all windows mechines from the house)
<nookie^> yeah it has
<nookie^> ofirk: and new office 2011 is comming out soon
<nookie^> u have everything as on windows except trojans, virus, malware etc =)
<txwikinger> the drum can stop rollong now
<ofirk> shtylman: are you here?
<shtylman> ofirk: always :)
<ofirk> shtylman: was kubuntu released?
<shtylman> ofirk: its close
<ofirk> shtylman: the guys at ubuntu-release seems to be really happy :)
<shtylman> ofirk: yes, they are probly finalizing things
<ulysses> Can somebody link me the Kubuntu announcement? I want to write the Hungarian version of it, and post to the ubuntu.hu :)
<shtylman> until the ubuntu page changes we wait
<ofirk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000133.html
<ofirk> ulysses: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release
<ofirk> but it doesn't up yet
<shtylman> woo
<ulysses> ofirk: thank you
<ofirk_> ulysses: it is up now :)
<nookie^> Riddell: ping?
<shtylman> nookie^: Riddell is out
<ulysses> ofirk_: I see:)
<nookie^> shtylman: oki... im making an release banner if someone wants to use it
<shtylman> nookie^: sure... make it and see if riddel can include it... but I think it isn't easy to change the banner iirc
<nookie^> shtylman: yeah i will see if it's possible
<ofirk_> nookie^: do you mean a release banner for the countdown?
<nookie^> ofirk_: just a sec.. im upload it
<nookie^> shtylman: ofirk_: here u go
<nookie^> http://imagebin.ca/img/G-WiLt.png
<ofirk_> cool!
<ofirk_> where should it be placed?
<nookie^> dont know
<nookie^> anyone can use it if they want to
<nookie^> did it just 4 fun
<ofirk_> can you do one with the countdown dimensions?
<nookie^> i will see
<ofirk_> nookie^: how did you do the kubuntu circle bumpy like that?
<ofirk_> nookie^: is it the shadow?
<nookie^> yeah it´s shaddow
<nookie^> just a sec... phone
 * txwikinger turns the sound off due to too much drum rolling
 * neversfelde sends txwikinger to Bielefeld
<neversfelde> it is quiet there :)
<txwikinger> neversfelde: why? no soccer team left?
 * txwikinger heads up north.. there are far quieter places than Bielefeld
<neversfelde> txwikinger: the city simply does not exist :)
<shtylman> nookie^: looks good
<nookie^> shtylman: thanx
<jjesse> ok so stupid me when i went to kubuntu.org and saw the click on the arrow button to download kubuntu tried to click on that button
<ofirk_> are there updated links for the torrents?
<neversfelde> the kubuntu counter failed
<nookie^> neversfelde: how do u mean?
<neversfelde> nookie^: well have a lookt at my blog www.neversfelde.de
<neversfelde> on the right side, same for others and the counter on kubuntu.org shows 1 day left
<nookie^> neversfelde: yeah i never finished finaly released
<nookie^> i only did untly 1 day left
<neversfelde> mh :)
<neversfelde> mcas: so we probably should remove it from kubuntu-de.org
<nookie^> neversfelde: i have done this one now
<nookie^> http://blusrcu.ba/nookie/?p=48
<neversfelde> nookie^: so it will never be finished?
<mcas> k neversfelde i'm on my way
<nookie^> neversfelde: u can use the one i created one my blog?
<neversfelde> nookie^: the counter is also on kubuntu.org with a "Get this counter" link, so it should also be removed
<mcas> done
<neversfelde> thanks mcas
<mcas> yw
<nookie^> neversfelde: im not responsable for the kubuntu.org page
<nookie^> otherwise i would remove it
<neversfelde> nookie^: I know, I only wonder why it was publised there, if it was never finished
<ofirk_> neversfelde: the updated code for the counter can be found here: http://www.kubuntu.org/countdown
<ofirk_> (I updated it today)
<nookie^> well i can try to make official one released
<nookie^> which u can put there instead of 1 day left
<neversfelde> ofirk_: it says 1 day left?
<ofirk_> neversfelde: yes, but nookie^is working on that
<neversfelde> ok
<ofirk_> nookie^: Riddell needs to update the image, he is the only one who has access to it
<nookie^> ofirk_: ahh yeah.. do u have access to the webpage
<nookie^> so u can update it?
<nookie^> damn u're right
<nookie^> people has used his link
<amichair> maybe we should let the drummer retire for the evening?
<ofirk_> yeah, he done a good job :)
<amichair> :)
 * txwikinger is saying this for ages
<ofirk_> txwikinger: so what should be instead of the drummer?
<txwikinger> Put up the important links
<txwikinger> like the kubuntu torrent
<txwikinger> download pages
<ofirk_> txwikinger: what is the kubuntu torrent link?
<txwikinger> no idea.. do we have one?
<txwikinger> if not we maybe should
<persia> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/desktop/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<persia> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/desktop/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<txwikinger> thanks persia :)
<ofirk_> persia: thanks!
<persia> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/netbook/kubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<persia> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/alternate/kubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<persia> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/alternate/kubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<persia> And that's all the ones I found.
<neversfelde> these links should also be added to http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<neversfelde> and replace the karmic ones
* ofirk_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.04 is out! | Download it while it is still hot | http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download | Torrents: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#kubuntu-bittorrents
<neversfelde> I have access I think, but I do not want to break anything, because I am not sure what is planned
<ofirk_> neversfelde: I already updated them
<neversfelde> thanks
<nookie^> ofirk_: neversfelde: http://imagebin.ca/img/X8m8Dxa2.png
<neversfelde> so there is no release announcement for Lucid?
<neversfelde> nookie^: great
<ofirk_> Awesomeness!!!!!!!!!
<nookie^> =)
<ofirk_> what's left to do is to wake up Riddell :)
<nookie^> yeah true =)
<maco> he's not asleep, he's canoeing
<persia> Now that's confidence in the quality of the release!
<neversfelde> hehe
<ofirk_> :)
<neversfelde> so again, don't we have a release announcement except for this incredible big image on k.org?
<nookie^> such a huge release but no activity at all
<nookie^> where is marketing ?
<maco> neversfelde: yes, Riddell wrote one and told ofirk_ to hit the publish button when its time
<maco> <Riddell> I need to go out to take my canoeing session in a bit, who has access to the web site to publish the announcement incase I miss the release?
<maco> <ofirk> Riddell: I can publish it
<neversfelde> ofirk_: ?
<neversfelde> I'll have a look
<ofirk_> shtylman published the release announcement: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release
<nookie^> ofirk_: link that HUGE image to that link
<nookie^> on main page
<Tm_T> nookie^: in the mirror, I guess
<nookie^> Tm_T: ?
<ofirk_> yeah, I am trying to figure out why the latest news section wasn't updated too
<neversfelde> ok
<ofirk_> oh, finally!
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<rbelem> hey Riddell, i stated to move the code to kdelibs/kio http://paste.ubuntu.com/424704/
<rbelem> :-)
<ofirk_> Riddell: shtylman published the release notes, but it won't appear on the left sidebar
<ofirk_> Riddell: it was published as a page so I deleted it and published it again as a story
<shtylman> I have no idea why it doesn't appear
<ofirk_> I have no idea too
<Riddell> it'll need to be as a story
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> looks sorted now anyway
<ofirk_> throught the admin frontend it is there, but when you logout it disappears
<ofirk_> I check more than twice that all fields are the same as the once for the other news items
<Riddell> ofirk_: I see it
<neversfelde> I must admit, that I do not like the way kubuntu.org looks. http://www.kubuntu-de.org is much cleaner, although it is very simple. But I guess that is a matter of taste.
<nookie^> neversfelde: i agree with u =/
<Riddell> we have a new theme coming
<neversfelde> great
<Riddell> should have been up for the release but the sysadmins are too busy
<Riddell> ofirk_ can show you
<ofirk_> I don't see it
<neversfelde> ofirk_: I would like to see a preview :)
<ofirk_> neversfelde: of what?
<Riddell> ofirk_: must be something cached
<persia> alternate amd64 has a strangely low number of torrent seeds (specifically, I see 1 vs. >10 for all the other Kubuntu isos), if anyone has some extra bandwidth.
<neversfelde> ofirk_: the new theme
<ofirk_> here it is: http://violetech.org/kubuntu-website-screenshot-homepage2.png
<neversfelde> ofirk_: thanks
<ofirk_> Riddell:  I cleared the cache and tried from three different browsers and it is still not there
<ofirk_> Riddell: I see it now!
<ofirk_> Riddell: what did you do?
<Riddell> ofirk_: I think it's behind multiple proxies and they don't update at the same time
<nookie^> could someone maybe upload default kde 4.4 wallpaper somewhere?
<amichair> is it just me or is the homepage really slow to load?
<shtylman> nookie^: you can get it from the kde svn
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm back
<nookie^> shtylman: yeah i know... problem is it will take me ages to find it there =)) thought someone had it already somewhere =)
<Riddell> ryanakca: you missed all the fun :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: (in reply to "presumably still out")
<ryanakca> Yeah. Hurray for school! :)
<amichair> dunno if it'll help, but perhaps the big image on the homepage can be saved as indexed palette instead of rgb - can save 150K
<shtylman> nookie^: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.4/kdebase/workspace/wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/
<nookie^> shtylman: thank you!!! :)
<ofirk_> neversfelde: what do you think about the new theme?
<neversfelde> ofirk_: nice, although I do n ot understand, why news are not on the front page. Dynamic content should be on top
<amichair> ofirk_: when is ur new design going live?
<ofirk_> neversfelde: the front page is more for the avarage user, which wants to see download links, general info, etc.
<ofirk_> neversfelde: news as their place under /news
<ofirk_> amichair: hopefully, next week
<shtylman> neversfelde: the decision to make news less visible was made 2 UDSs ago iirc
<amichair> ofirk_: cool
<shtylman> the goal was to focus more on marketing
<neversfelde> ofirk_, shtylman: I know this argument, and I cannot agree, but this is again matter of taste :)
<shtylman> neversfelde: fair enough :)
<neversfelde> I have some links about community building somewhere, they are quite interesting and they all recommend to put dynamic content on the front page
<neversfelde> I think neverendingo from KDE forum gave them to me, I will search
<ofirk_> neversfelde: you are right, for a community website this is the correct way of doing it
<neversfelde> ofirk_: and kubuntu.org is no community website?
<amichair> neversfelde: if u have links available, it would be interesting to read
<neversfelde> amichair: I do not have my passowrds available at the moment, I will post them here tomorrow, if I can find them
<amichair> neversfelde: that would be great, thanks!
<ofirk_> neversfelde: kubuntu.org is a website for marketing kubuntu
<ofirk_> neversfelde: the wiki and the forums are more like community websites
<neversfelde> ofirk_: mhh, it is a website which has at least a support section and whole community will first go to kubuntu.org to get their infos
<neversfelde> ofirk_: and News about Kubuntu is a huge part of marketing, so I think they should be placed more prominent
<ofirk_> neversfelde: most of the news are about new packages in PPAs or new software versions which really don't interest the avarage user
<ofirk_> neversfelde: it does interest me and you
<ofirk_> neversfelde: but we are devs (at least you :))
<neversfelde> ofirk_: really? So we package only for advanced users? No, every advanced user knows where to look for new packages, the average user needs the info
<ofirk_> neversfelde: the avarage user don't know a thing about packages
<ryanakca> neversfelde: But I don't think we want "average users" testing unstable packages.
<ofirk_> neversfelde: he only wants to work on a stable and good looking OS
<claydoh> but the user clamor for it, to be honest
<claydoh> kde users seem to prefer using latest fresh stuff
<ryanakca> If that unstable package happens from our PPA happens to wreck the "average user"'s system, they don't know how to fix it...
<ryanakca> s/happens.*PPA/from our PPA/
<ofirk_> claydoh: again, kde users are considered above avarage
<claydoh> I wouldn't say that is 100% true
<claydoh> but it mostly is :)
<ofirk_> claydoh: do you know someone which has nothing to do with computers?
<claydoh> or more willing to try things
<neversfelde> ryanakca: why not? We need every bug report and I think 80 % of them are reported by average users. I really think we should not treat our users like a child and gave them the infos they need and want.
<neversfelde> s/gave/give
<claydoh> my wife, my boss, a number of employees
<ofirk_> claydoh: take one of them and install him kubuntu
<ofirk_> claydoh: and see how he uses it
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<amichair> claydoh: all of the above should likely not try to install an alpha release or beta packages... they probably just want a stable system so they can get their work done
<ofirk_> claydoh: I bet he will browse the internet, read email, play music and videos
<neversfelde> it is not a good idea to announce beta packages, but why should the average user not test a point release from updates ppa. A warning that the packages in this ppa are not as good as in the official archive should be enough
<ofirk_> but don't install any packages
<neversfelde> or better not so much tested
<claydoh> neversfelde: +1 clearly labeled warnings are necessary
<neversfelde> yes
<ofirk_> the average user is a person who?
<ofirk_> ...
<claydoh> perhaps the average *kubuntu* user, whoever that is :)
<amichair> runs windows? :-P
<neversfelde> it is inconsistent either not show important infos to the average user, but on the other hand announce Amarok beta1
<ofirk_> imprtant info like what? (security announchments?)
<ofirk_> *important
<neversfelde> I think we should put the news on the front page as we did before and be a little bit more careful about what we announce
 * claydoh really should be working at work :(
<neversfelde> ofirk_: important info for me is "KDE 4.4.3 packages available for Lucid"
<neversfelde> we could always show a warning that the packages are "only" in a ppa
<ofirk_> neversfelde: this is for you, but what about the "dumb users"?
<ofirk_> those who really don't care about PPAs and stuff (like Windows users)
<neversfelde> ofirk_: no it is not for me, I usualy know, when there are packages in the update ppa :)
<amichair> another option might be to make the news small font on the side, rather than the old site whose homepage was entirely made of huge news items. That way only those who care will look at at.
<neversfelde> ofirk_: well, they will never read the messages and never add the ppas and never update
<neversfelde> every interested user should have the option to find what he's looking for
<ofirk_> neversfelde: exactly. if we want users like those to move to kubuntu, we need to market ourselves differently
<neversfelde> probably not the best time and place to discuss it
<ofirk_> intersted users are a couple of levels above the average user (or win user)
<ofirk_> yeah
<neversfelde> no, an average user can be an interested user
<neversfelde> and he should be
<neversfelde> and I really think that most users are interested
<neversfelde> they would not use Kubuntu, if they are not
<ofirk_> neversfelde: you have a point
<neversfelde> :)
<ofirk_> the news page is still a good place for intersted users
<ofirk_> but the frontpage is another story
<ofirk_>  look at kde.org
<ofirk_> to my personal taste it is overcrowded
<neversfelde> a good compromise would be great :)
<ofirk_> and I consider myself an average kde user
<neversfelde> I think the "User of the day" is much less interesting then KDE 4.4.3
<ofirk_> it should be replaced by something else (forgot with what)
<neversfelde> ofirk_: I am looking forward to the relaunch and probably we could discuss this again after it happened
<ofirk_> neversfelde: sounds great
<Lex79> o/
<nookie^> ofirk_: there?
<ofirk_> nookie^: yep
<nookie^> i have a homepage
<nookie^> i mean a mock or idea
<ofirk_> nookie^: ok, lets see
<nookie^> just a sec
<nookie^> ofirk_: here u go
<nookie^> http://imagebin.ca/img/lqMUDx.png
<ulysses> nookie^: that's awesome
<nookie^> ulysses: thanx
<ofirk_> nookie^: looks good
<ofirk_> nookie^:  I like the top background
<nookie^> ofirk_: yeah it's quite okej since i did it in short period
<nookie^> ahh that one yeah
<nookie^> it's look nice
<ofirk_> I think the button strip is over styled
<ofirk_> it feels heavy
<nookie^> that could be true yeah
<nookie^> but my idea was to give focus on those 4 things
<nookie^> since they were important
<ofirk_> yeah, that sounds right
<ofirk_> I guess they are things which can be further tuned
<nookie^> i agree there
<ofirk_> (I mean in the new theme...)
<nookie^> hehe
<nookie^> but also here
<ofirk_> yes :)
<nookie^> things could be improved endlessly =)
<ofirk_> that's true also :o
<ofirk_> oops, wrong smiley
<nookie^> hehe
<nookie^> time to get some sleep. night ofirk_
<ofirk_> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-30
<oxymoron> Hi guys and girls, I wondering how do I call on Kickoff and/or Lancelot within Dbus or any similar protocol?
<Riddell> oxymoron: qdbus org.kde.plasma-desktop /kickoff
<oxymoron> Riddell: Thanks, do you know how to hide as well? :)
<oxymoron> and maybe how it works for Lancelot?
<Riddell> no idea
<oxymoron> Riddell: Alright and one more thing, does that dbus command require plasma?
<Riddell> well yes, since kickoff is part of plasma
<oxymoron> Riddell: Does it work as a plasmoid? The reason I wonder is that I am trying to explain how it works for Cairo dock devs so they can implement app launchers in Cairo Dock :P
<Riddell> yes it's a plasmoid
<oxymoron> Riddell: Alright and then how do you change the x and y position where the plasmoid should be show when calling dbus command for Kickoff? :)
<Riddell> oxymoron: I don't think you can
<Riddell> oxymoron: you can use javascript as an init or upgrade script if you want to do that
<oxymoron> Riddell: Its possible for Lancelot like doing like this: "qdbus org.kde.lancelot /MainApplication org.kde.lancelot.App.show 10 150"
<oxymoron> x=10 and Y=150
<oxymoron> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=79931
<nixternal> Great job everyone on Lucid, you all did a smashing job. Thus far feedback and comments are looking promising
<claydoh> nixternal: I concur, it is early still but kubuntuforums is pretty quiet atm :)
<ScottK> Tm_T: Did you get a chance to test the final powerpc ISOs?
<ScottK> Nice.  Strigi decides to update it's index while I'm runnng a data analysis script on a 1.2GB data file.  Perfect time to suck up an entire CPU.
<persia> It's trying to save battery time by not using your CPU when your machine is otherwise idle :)
<imbrandon> lol
<ScottK> It is somewhat interesting that this processing script was I/O bound on my last laptop that had a 5400 rpm hard drive and a two year old CPU, but is CPU bound on the new machine that has an SSD.
<persia> So the limitation is more about the hardware than the coding style?
<ScottK> Yes.  Same code.
<persia> Nice work :)
<Daskreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> Daskreech: pong
<jussi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Tm_T> ScottK: will try, though having family party today
<oxymoron> If I dont activate proprietary nvidia driver then I cannot activate desktop effects and use OpenGL for Cairo Dock (Required for transparency), but IF I do then plymouth resolution of logo and everything is going blurry and noisy, that didnt happen before when nouveau took care of my resolution and all. Why does this happen? :S
<oxymoron> Tm_T: ? :$
<oxymoron> This is weird, if I enable XRender instead of OpenGL everything works. But with OpenGL in system settings => desktop => advanced I cannot enable composite xD
<Tm_T> errr,
<Tm_T> err, how plymouth can be disabled? I'm bit lost
<oxymoron> Tm_T: No, I dont want to disable plymouth.
<Tm_T> oxymoron: I do
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Aha okay :P
<oxymoron> Tm_T: I dont know what happens if you just uninstall the packages, but if not you can change kernel settings to disable usplash or whatever it calls.
<Tm_T> oxymoron: ye, got it now, plymouth package cannot be removed, it's part of whole boot process too tightly
<Tm_T> lovely, so now that I disabled plymouth splash, I cannot see at all what fsck does, nor cannot still cancel it
<Tm_T> sillyness
<Tm_T> oh well...
<Riddell> time to start maverick? :)
<Riddell> oh no, 4.4.3 time
<Tm_T> fun boot issues in u-devel
<Riddell> archive servers seem to be running slowly for some reason today
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nixternal, seele bloggers of kubuntu go forth and big up 10.04 LTS!
 * apachelogger was trying to fly with a skateboard like spyro the dragon, but crashed and got the ouchy now :'(
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool
 * Riddell wraps apachelogger up in bandages
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/htvnUTp.html
<apachelogger> doesnt look that awful, but hurts like a monster :(
 * Riddell scared to look
<apachelogger> hehe
<Riddell> bit of Savlon, big sticking plaster and a nice hot chocolate you'll be as good as new
<apachelogger> if only I had such fancy stuff, usually I avoid almost killing myself ;)
 * apachelogger could go out for ice cream though
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather graz, austria
<kubotu> Weather info for Graz, Austria (updated on 1:20 PM CEST on April 30, 2010); Temperature: 81 F / 27 C; Humidity: 26%; Dew Point: 43 F / 6 C; Wind: SSW at 4 mph / 6 km/h; Pressure: 29.89 in / 1012 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Clear; Yesterday's Heating Degree Days: 7 approx.; Sunrise: 5:44 AM CEST; Sunset: 8:07 PM CEST; Moon Rise: 10:55 PM CEST; Moon Set: 6:24 AM CEST; Moon Phase: Waning Gibbous
<apachelogger> there, insanely hot
<nookie^> apachelogger: u're from graz? i will come there to see that town in 2 months =)
 * apachelogger never understood why tourists would come to graz ;)
<apachelogger> nookie^: make sure to give me a poke, we can grab ice cream or something :)
<nookie^> apachelogger: sure! it's a deal :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you try increasing the akonadi startup timeout?
<Riddell> oh jings I started that but didn't finish
<Riddell> only had a netbook and it takes a long time to compile
<Riddell> let me try again
<shadeslayer> Good work on the release page :D
<shadeslayer> so when do we start on maverick?
<Riddell> 4.4.3 first
<Riddell> although I'm working on kdevelop now
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<ghostcube> small fun
<ghostcube> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r93669906-smart-phone-domino.html
<rgreening> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<rgreening> KDE 4.4.3 needs packaging
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, nixternal and Quintasan ... to the Batcave!
<Riddell> rgreening: want to do the honours and clean up https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ?
 * Riddell uploads kdevelop 4.0.0 to ppa backports
<Riddell> am tempted to upload to real backports too
 * ScottK is travelling today, so won't be much help on packaging.
<JontheEchidna> The way I see it, new packages in -backports can't hurt anything
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<Riddell> I shall make it sew
<ScottK> Riddell: For kdevelop I think waiving the "must be in the development release first" rule is reasonable.
<JontheEchidna> Do we have anything in the specs regarding standalone QtWebKit ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we have a qt packaging review spec for our special guest stars Thiago and Jorgen from Qt
<JontheEchidna> ooh, celebs at UDS
<ScottK> Riddell: We should probably try to get fabo to particpate remotely in that one.
<JontheEchidna> batcave wiki cleared out
<seele> are the upgrade serves bogged down? i've failed getting packages for upgrade twice now :(
<Riddell> quite probable
<JontheEchidna> Not uncommon for the few days after release. You might be able to find a mirror that isn't too shabby.
<JontheEchidna> In fact, I believe the "select best server" feature in the software sources editor works this release, thanks to amichair :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what does "Upload to kubuntu-s with ~ppa1 " mean?
<JontheEchidna> oops, that's a result of overaggressive text replacement in kate ;)
<JontheEchidna> should be kubuntu-ninjas
<JontheEchidna> and I'd edit it, but the wiki is being slow
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't think we want to package it for karmic, so I'd remove that section
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> though we don't really have anything to do for maverick yet, so it'd wouldn't be in the way
<JontheEchidna> but I do suppose we want people to upgrade to 10.04 LTS ;-)
<Riddell> or call it "optional"
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<JontheEchidna> My dad's office has pretty good pipes: 525.7KB/s
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: just what our torrents need
<Riddell> apachelogger, Nightrose: who's Robert Frießleben and do I want to be his friend?
<Nightrose> Riddell: kubuntu.de guy iirc
<Riddell> Nightrose: how about David Watson  ?
<Riddell> no wrong one
<Nightrose> don't think i've heard of him
<Riddell> Nightrose: how about Leonardo Finetti ?
<Nightrose> kde bugs guy
<Nightrose> finex is his nick
<Nightrose> not seen him around lately though
<kieren> Hey, I've installed Kubuntu 10.04 and it seems that QGraphicsScenes no longer work in QT/C++
<kieren> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/G2UcS8u0
<kieren> There is some code
<kieren> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6if9d77b
<kieren> That's the error message
<JontheEchidna> That error message is unrelated to your problems, and should be fairly harmless.
<kieren> The QGraphicsScene is created but the error message wasn't there in Kubuntu 09.10
<JontheEchidna> basically it's looking for the ibus input method (used to insert characters of other languges) but isn't finding it since you presumably don't have a need for ibus
<kieren> Okay, thanks
<JontheEchidna> a bit annoying that it has to give that message, but should be harmless otherwise
<kieren> Yeah, if I install ibus-daemon and run it the error message doesn't appear
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/bluedevil/  new KDE bluetooth bits
<JontheEchidna> neat
<JontheEchidna> lots of cool things are cooking in kde playground
<JontheEchidna> print-manager, libqapt and now bluedevil
<nixternal> Riddell: I was going to wait on the blog post originally, try to get it so we have at least 1 Kubuntu release post on the planet, but I was just thinking, if we flood the planet, ooh that would be fun :)
<nixternal> I will work up a post today on it, that way there I get it on p.u.c and pk.o
 * JontheEchidna goes off camping for the weekend
<nixternal> was gonna tell him to have fun...camping sounds fun
<rgreening> I luv working on Kubuntu... we get a new Lucid followed by an immediate upgrade for KDE :) haha
<rgreening> and this time we should be able to put in proper updates archive and not use PPA's!
 * rgreening assumes
 * rgreening thinks Riddell needs to remember to update bzr :)
 * rgreening pokes him
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: do you have an uncommitted bzr for kdebase-workspace sitting on your system? Seems version 14 was pushed but not in bzr
<nixternal> is it me, or is the 'kubuntu 10.04 lts...is here!' image on the homepage look really blurry?
<rgreening> nixternal: it's got a shadowed/fuzzy edge for sure.
<rgreening> nixternal: almost like the ink is bleeding through paper
<nixternal> yeah, i can't look at it for long, my eyes start to cross :)
<rgreening> maybe its in Real3D, and you need the glasses nixternal.
<oxymoron> Could someone explain to me why I got error message outputs in Konsole while I am using it? :S I got messages like this: "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-oxymoron" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." and "/usr/bin/dolphin(11568)" Error in thread 139996565296912 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"
<nixternal> i have those glasses too...my dad was at NAB 2 weeks ago and brought back a few pair
<nixternal> oxymoron: did you fire off an app from within konsole?
<oxymoron> nixternal: Nope
<nixternal> hrmm...you just started konsole from the menu or alt+f2 and it does that?
<oxymoron> nixternal: Yes :S
<nixternal> wow, that is a weird deal...
 * nixternal fires up konsole
<oxymoron> nixternal: Its really annoying because it just output a lot of text randomly while I am using the terminal myself :S
<nixternal> I use Yakuake all of the time, which is just Konsole, but a quake style terminal emulator version of it
<oxymoron> nixternal: Another weird and freaking weird thing is that not even apache2 works with permissions anymore. It seems all permissions got **************** up when changed /home to another partition :S
<nixternal> does it happen every time? does it happen when you first start it up, or do you have to use it for a while
<oxymoron> nixternal: It happens randomly
<nixternal> hrmm
<oxymoron> # /home was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<oxymoron> UUID=ec515c21-a2be-4823-b861-1149f086a13f /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<oxymoron> Thats from fstab, is it correct?
<oxymoron> nixternal: I must say I really hate permissions in Linux because they NEVER work as I want them.
<nixternal> ok then...the odd thing is the whole thing about dolphin...but if you are doing something, and say something is triggered in your ~/.bashrc and it isn't able to execute it and has an error, it does let you know, and in this case it is definitely file permission issue..which I guess you say might have happened when changing /home to another partition...as for the dolphin and nepomuk messages..i have no clue why those would be in there
<nixternal> UUID=cb114d5f-7db3-4064-b2a9-020423d37bc6 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<nixternal> yeah, looks like mine too
<oxymoron> alright, goodie then its not anything with fstab or so.
<oxymoron> And yes perimission issue thats for sure.
<nixternal> hwo did you go about moving /home to another partition?
<oxymoron> nixternal: I choosed /home with a clean isntall of Kubuntu 10.04, so didnt move it.
<oxymoron> nixternal: Something with groups or user permissions error, what permissions should / home have?
<nixternal> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 2010-03-10 13:44 home
<oxymoron>    ---- /home is owned by me apparently, but hsouldnt it be userID 0 (root user)? :P
<oxymoron> nixternal: Alright, how do I change /home to root:root?
<neversfelde> do we package 4.4.3 in bzr?
<nixternal> drwx------ 71 nixternal nixternal 12288 2010-04-30 12:50 nixternal
<oxymoron> nixternal: What command to check that btw?
<nixternal> ls -l /
<nixternal> for home
<nixternal> and
<nixternal> ls -l /home/
<nixternal> to see for your user directory
<oxymoron> nixternal: Hmm: "drwxr-xr-x   5 oxymoron oxymoron  4096 2010-04-29 22:19 home"
<oxymoron> drwx------ 37 oxymoron oxymoron 12288 2010-04-30 19:10 oxymoron
<nixternal> ls -l /tmp
<nixternal> drwx------ 10 nixternal nixternal 4096 2010-04-30 02:33 kdecache-nixternal
<oxymoron> nixternal: I am not sure but I think I might changed group for /home folder to myself before, but how to change back? :P
<nixternal> chown root:root /home
<nixternal> sudo chown root:root /home
<nixternal> can't forget that sudo :)
<oxymoron> Hehe i forgot it to when doing the command xD
<nixternal> though, I don't think that is all that important, but I am not 110% positive on that...when you create users anyways, you use elevated priviledges, so it doesn't matter, I would think, who owns /home
<nixternal> is kdecache-oxymoron owned by you in /tmp?
<oxymoron> drwx------ 9 oxymoron oxymoron 4096 2010-04-30 19:55 kdecache-oxymoron
<oxymoron> and in /var/tmp I presume :P
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> yeah, my mistake there
<oxymoron> nixternal: This is freaking annoying, whats left to try? :S
<nixternal> dunno, you might want to hop into either #kubuntu or #ubuntu...i think you might get better answers from someone in #ubuntu though concerning the file permission stuff...i haven't done much sys admin stuff in more than 10 years, so without googling left and right, i feel i am a bit useless here
<oxymoron> nixternal: They never answer in #kubuntu anyway :P But I think I have correct permissions now, but still doesnt work :S
<nixternal> type this in konsole
<nixternal> id
<nixternal> what does it say?
<oxymoron> nixternal: "uid=1000(oxymoron) gid=1000(oxymoron) grupper=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),115(admin),116(sambashare),1000(oxymoron)"
<nixternal> ok, that is correct
<nixternal> you aren't starting konsole like:
<nixternal> sudo konsole
<nixternal> are you?
<oxymoron> nixternal: Nope
<nixternal> or: sudo dolphin
<oxymoron> sudo dolphin one time earlier.
<nixternal> muhahaha
<nixternal> don't use sudo with GUI apps
<nixternal> use kdesudo
<oxymoron> why so? :P
<nixternal> I don't know the entire reasoning behind it, but i know that is how it is supposed to be
<oxymoron> Hmm nobody answer in ubuntu either, its pure anarchy chaos in there :D
<oxymoron> I try to reboot computer, helps sometimes in hard times .D
 * oxymoron is brb
<maco> nixternal: why is because of things like your .kde getting screwed up permissions if you use sudo but not if you use kdesudo
<nixternal> maco: don't know the answer to that 100%...I don't ever fire off apps with kdesudo...i used to know back in the dapper days when we were dealing with kdesudo vs. kdesu
<rgreening> kdesudo can set proper env vars that sudo does not export.
<rgreening> without the export, you get screwed up files/permissions in your home dir
<maco> nixternal: i was giving you the "why" :P i wasnt asking a question
<maco> nixternal: cuz you said you didnt know why kdesudo was better
<neversfelde> rgreening_: kdebase-workspace failed to build
<neversfelde> rgreening_: sorry, was a bit confused, no problem there :)
 * neversfelde just realized that there is a difference between kdepimlibs and kdepim-runtime
<neversfelde> not my day, it seems
<neversfelde> rgreening_: now it really failed :)
 * neversfelde is a visionary
<yuriy> ooh it's out
<yuriy> congratulations everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-01
<DarkwingDuck> anyone seen jjesse?
<shtylman> Riddell: are there gonna be kubuntu stickers at uds?
<shtylman> and will they use the new logo and stuff?
<valorie> dang, I want kubuntu stickers
<valorie> we got no stickers at all for linuxfest NW
<valorie> they sent CDs and a few Tshirts
<valorie> but no stickers
<valorie> :(
 * ryanakca has a stack of old stickers he needs to find a use for
<maco> valorie: ask ryanakca for his stickers?
<claydoh> as a long time kde user, I want the *newest* stickers possible :D, even if there is still a letter or 2 not quite done
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Is there any reason on the Release of KNR we kept the newspaper activity as Page One instead of changing it to another name?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: The name not being changed clashes with the written documentation for KNR.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ironicly that is newspaper.
<rgreening> neversfelde: hey.. did you figure out why it failed?
<rgreening> neversfelde: ah.. I see the buildlog. I was sure I removed that patch before I did the debuild+upload... patch kubuntu_101... needs to be removed.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I thought we changed it.
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Hey
<rgreening> I should be sleeping :)
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> lp is misbehavin
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> timeout timeout timeout
<nixternal> woooooooo
<maco> what would make knotify4 use 100% cpu?
<valorie> good idea, maco. ryanakca, if you ever want to get rid of your stickers, the Washington LoCo would love 'em
<valorie> esp. Kubuntu!
<valorie> or KDE
<maco> ugh. knotify4 running at 100% cpu for 5 hours = cpu temp of 65°C!
<amichair> ScottK: Thanks for the tip on rsibreak, it's been a been amonth now, and it seems to make things better. I'm also experimenting with dasher, but that takes more getting used to...
<oxymoron> When will Kdevelop4 be compiled and released today? :P
<Riddell> shtylman: I've not heard that there will be stickers
<amichair> stickers! where can I get kubuntu stickers?
<Riddell> rumours of stickers are much exaggereated
<amichair> sweaters? ;-)
<claydoh> t-shirts in xxxxl??
<oxymoron> When will Kdevelop4 be compiled and released today? :P
<Riddell> oxymoron: I just accepted it into lucid backports so it should appear in an hour or two
<oxymoron> Riddell: Oh sweeet <3 Would you be nice and give me ppa uri in ppa: format? :$
<oxymoron> for backports I mean :P
<Riddell> not a ppa, lucid-backports, just enable it in sources.list
<oxymoron> Riddell: Aha, thanks man :)
<ryanakca> valorie: Even if they have the old logo?
<Tm_T> ScottK: livecd tested, all works fine, installer tested as far as possible without touching already installed system
<Riddell> Tm_T: what are you testing?
<ScottK> Riddell: powerpc final live CD.
<Quintasan> \o
<oxymoron> Riddell: Do you know what the status for Kdevelop is for the moment? :)
<Riddell> not there yet
<oxymoron> Okay, thanks :)
<oxymoron> Riddell: If you remember and have time it would be kind of you if you told me when its there :$
<oxymoron> Or maybe a link where I can check for myself its better on second hand :P
<shtylman> Riddell: why you gotta crush hopes are dreams like that?
<vorian> dude, this is awesome
<vorian> at work, running kubuntu
<vorian> fantastico!
<oxymoron> Riddell: "Lucid sparc   Failed to build " for Kdevelop 4.0.0. I cant see them on backports yet even though they are built? :P
<oxymoron> kdevelop-data is missing which kdevelop requires for satisfaction :P
<Riddell> oxymoron: kdevelop Depends: kdevelop-data (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1)
<oxymoron> Riddell: Yes which couldnt found, but now I found it somewhere else manually :P
<oxymoron> Riddell: sudoapt-get install kdevelop didnt work unfortunalty.
<Riddell> it's there on the main archive
<oxymoron> Riddell: The source cannot be found yet for me.
<oxymoron> Not sure if it havent been added to list yet.
<Schnacki> Hi, I hope I'm not at the wrong spot here (#kubuntu seems not techie enough): I've got a "hang"-problem at the splashscreen after upgrading to 10.04 which looks similar to #538524 from launchpad, but as that was fixed 1 1/2 months ago it's probably something else. Can anybody assist me in trying to diagnose this?
<oxymoron> Riddell: Aha now I see where the problem was. My mirrors was using swedish servers instead of main server :P
<Schnacki> hm, nobody with a "little" time at hand here, either?
<ghostcube> update to lucid went flawless :)
<Schnacki> well, my update did, too. But since the 2. or 3. reboot it won't boot without removing the "quiet splash" flags from the kernel parameters
<bulldog98> Good evening. I’d like to help with the packaging of KDE SC 4.4.3. I’m not very expired, so I would need a mentor. Regards Jonathan
<blueyed> Schnacki: are you using cryptsetup, raid or lvm? anyways, you may want to report this - if not done already.
<Schnacki> blueyed: thanks for anwsering. No. I don't use any of these.
<Schnacki> blueyed: I do want to report this. I'd just like to have more information than just "it hangs with splashscreen at boot" :)
<txwikinger> How comes that every time we have a new release the weather plasmoids do not work for Canada anymore
<ScottK> txwikinger: You need a weather plasmoid to tell you cold and snowy?
<Quintasan> :D
<txwikinger> ScottK: No.. i don't want to see the can't connection anymore
<txwikinger> Anyway... it's 25C and very humid... no snow to see for miles
<ScottK> Tm_T, nixternal, and NCommander: Can any of you do install testing on powerpc?  Tm_T's live CD testing is great, but we need to get some installation testing if we're going to call powerpc released.
<NCommander> ScottK: no hardware with me that works
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> Hardware elsewhere?
<NCommander> :tdaje G am jsmd ,gkj yamgpt yso kjd ldbk mslkj
<NCommander> wow ..
<NCommander> sorry, wrong keyboard layout :-)
<NCommander> I'm home with family for the next month, I only brought the essentials with me
<jjesse> for some reason i totaly understood that :) :) :)
<Quintasan> anyone here running KDE trunk?
<valorie> ryanakca: yes, we get asked for stickers, and have none to give
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I downloaded it and installed last night. It's still Page One
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-02
<ryanakca> valorie: OK, email me your postal address and I'll send some over. myIRCnick@kubuntu.org
<DarkwingDuck> Any idea on an ETA for the new branding on the website?
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: I think this week
<DarkwingDuck> Okay cool. :)
<DarkwingDuck> I still need to pull the SVG for the new logo
<DarkwingDuck> And the font.
<valorie> ryanakca: sent
<valorie> thanks again
<imbrandon> evenign all
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: OK.
<ScottK> Evening imbrandon
<jjesse> evening
<ScottK> mmmm.  Nice to be home.  Downloads going ~30 times faster than they did in the hotel.
<jjesse> total
<jjesse> hotel internet always sucks
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I talked to nixternal today, I think we are going to leave this doc release and bug run for Maverick to save the translators
<jjesse> really??? why it is a lts
<jjesse> we should be fixing bugs on lts's
<jjesse> including doc bugs
<jjesse> hold on brb
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: would be interested to hear nixternal's reasoning
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse:
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I think that we should fix what we can and push it out like Matt talked about in May
<jjesse> agreed
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know nixternal's reasoning when I talked to him but, I agree with you that because it is an LTS we should bug fix ASAP
<DarkwingDuck> I know he has no time so I'm guessing it's gonna be us to fix
<DarkwingDuck> It's may 1st. How much time will you have this week?
<jjesse> dont' know
<jjesse> the problem is buildign the packages
<jjesse> and that's what nixternal really hates doing
<jjesse> unless you know how to do it?
<jjesse> may 1st is today
<jjesse> was today
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know how to build... Never done it but, I've been wanting to learn.
<jjesse> i think we just need to get as many fixed as possible and then figure out how to update
<DarkwingDuck> Agreed
<DarkwingDuck> I've assigned myself 11
<DarkwingDuck> there are three new
<DarkwingDuck> That is 14 reported bugs.
<jjesse> and i have think i 1 or 2
<DarkwingDuck> You want to talk what you have and those new ones and see what we can kick out by next fri night?
<jjesse> sure
<jjesse> asign them to me pleaze
<DarkwingDuck> Yup, what's your LP name?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse?
<jjesse> yea
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<DarkwingDuck> We'll kick these out by fri night and we'll get them rebuilt. Just upload to the lp:kubuntu-docs branch or, upload the paches to the bugs and I'll figure out what branch to place them in.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: assigned
<jjesse> awesome thanks
<DarkwingDuck> NP We'll get this kicked out. Let's go ahead and upload to the maverick branch so they are fixed there for +1 anyway.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: when you get a chance ping me.
<jjesse> agreed
<jjesse> commit to both lucid and maverick
<jjesse> is lucid now lp:kubuntu-docs/lucid and maverick lp:kubuntu-docs?
<DarkwingDuck> correct
<jjesse> cool will make sure i have the latest updates
<DarkwingDuck> sweet. Up downloading to my laptop and desktop too
<jjesse> time for bed for me
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, :) I'll hunt you down on friday :P I'll pop an email to ya when I finish a bug
<jjesse> cool thanks
<Tm_T> ScottK: I don't know how to install without damaging the current installation, virtual machine isn't option I guess, with 512 MiB ram
<imbrandon> Tm_T: what ya after ?
<Tm_T> imbrandon: ppc images needs install test
<imbrandon> Tm_T: ah
<Tm_T> but I don't want to crap out the system I need to use
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> yea thats not a good thing
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  I guess it's up to nixternal then.
<Tm_T> shame I can't help more ):
<oxymoron>  Hi guys, how do I fix this? http://pastebin.com/Cs8zah5G
<jussi> ScottK: yup, it works. let me know if you need something else. :)
<Daskreech> Hallo. Is it kdeinit that starts the kdebluetooth on login ?
<sithlord48> hey devel ppls. can some one possibly expain this oddity i had durring install, i installed (saveing my /home partition) after install my video worked 100% desktop effects nice plymouth (i have a raideon 4830HD) . after first reboot i had lost glx and 3d accel, and was prompted by jockey to install fglrx driver. now ulgy plymouth , can anyone explain this oddity
<Quintasan> sithlord48: this a problem with the driver itself if I am informed correctly. There was a solution somewhere on softpedia but I can't say for sure whether it works.
<sithlord48> ok but what driver was i useing before restart the radionhd one?
<Quintasan> sithlord48: probably the opensource radeon
<Quintasan> sithlord48: wait, you have installed FGLRX, right?
<sithlord48> now i have
<Quintasan> sithlord48: I think Kubuntu uses radeonhd by default
<sithlord48> i know its causeing my ulgy plymouth, but i want the open driver if my 3d is gonna work
<Quintasan> sithlord48: 3D is NOT working for you when you are using FGLRX?
<sithlord48> no everything is working fine w/ fglrx
<Quintasan> sithlord48: if you want to fix the plymouth you can try this -> sithlord48: if you are running fglrx now -> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Quintasan> sithlord48: though I can't guarantee it will work
<sithlord48> after installed the os on that first boot i had working 3d accel , i restarted after installing a few programs none related to xorg or video drivers. after the system came back up i had no 3d accel and the hw wizard told me i should install a "restricted driver"
<sithlord48> i would like to know what happened to the working 3d accel after the first reboot
<sithlord48> i guess i will try the plymouth fix, anyway since its all ulgy. im just annoyed that the glx and 3d worked w/ the opendriver for 1 time and not another.. (perhaps its a bug in that drver too)
<DarkwingDuck> grrrr... I'm really sick of the ram drain from Firefox
<imbrandon> google chrome
<Quintasan> apachelogger: now that I know the basics Qt seems easier than before :P
<ofirk> Riddell: hey :D
<ofirk> Riddell: the release notes for Lucid points to http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/ for iso download
<ofirk> Riddell: why not point to the download page, where more download options and some explanations are available?
<Riddell> ofirk: good idea, go ahead
<maco> Riddell: can you change the kubuntu.org header to have the new logo?
<Riddell> maco: no that needs sysadmins to change the theme which they should be doing next week anyway for ofirk's new theme
<maco> does ofirk's new theme have the new logo?
<Riddell> yes
<ghostcube> meeeeh jackd still not in main ;(
<ofirk> Riddell: are you in contact with the sysadmins?
 * Tm_T huggles ofirk
<ofirk> wow, thanks :)
 * ofirk wonders why?
<Tm_T> because hugging is fun?
 * Tm_T hides
<ofirk> lol
 * ofirk huggles Tm_T back :)
<apparle> is there any software center for kubuntu/KDE... or is one being developed?
<apparle> anyone here
<ulysses> You can install the software-center package too
<apparle> ulysses: you mean the existing on for ubuntu?
<ulysses> yes
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sounds about right ^^
<apparle> So basically if I am thinking of making a software center for project for SoK it would not be creating which already exists
 * apachelogger imagines that difficult in a KDE context
<apparle> apachelogger: didn't understand
<apachelogger> apparle: how do you plan to make this work across all distros?
<apparle> apachelogger: basically the app will call kpackagekit which is there on all distros
<apachelogger> that is a false assumption
<apachelogger> packagkit does somewhat work on fedora and ubuntu/debian
<apachelogger> but that is about it
<apachelogger> also some distros resent the concept of pk
<apachelogger> so IMHO you'd need a generic abstraction ontop of all the packaging mess, which is something I wanted to do for age ^^
<apachelogger> the problem is, when making software for KDE you must not make assumptions about what is there or not, from a KDE pov the only thing that is there is KDE + its deps
<Sput> for some distros, pk isn't nearly sufficient too :)
<apachelogger> technically you shouldnt even consider distro integration for starters
<apachelogger> Sput: which is probably why they do not like it ;)
<Sput> apachelogger: yep :)
<apparle> so... I think targetting Kubuntu would be good enough... but at least it would be a start
<apachelogger> apparle: well, it is Season of KDE, not Season of Kubuntu :/
<apachelogger> proposing it to be kubuntu-only will render the likelyhood of getting accepted towards 0
<apachelogger> </personal opinion>
<apparle> apachelogger: would start off with kpackagekit... and then with time it can include support for various distros package managers
<apparle> and what happened to kgrupeditor....
<apparle> is there an app for grub2
 * ulysses uses GRUB legacy
<apparle> I could do that for project
<apparle> kgrubeditor2
<apachelogger> apparle: I do not think that is a good approach... that way you do not only bind it to a very specific package management software but only one UI version of it
<apachelogger> apparle: if I were you I would propose to sort the underlying mess first ... i.e. create a backend-agnostic KDE API for package management interactions
<apachelogger> kind of what KAuth is for authentication
<apparle> ohh
<apparle> apachelogger: but as you know I don't have any damn experience in development
<apachelogger> that would not only allow you to create a software center that is truely indepedent of a backend, but also solve a whole bunch of other problems
<apachelogger> key word: package splitting
<apachelogger> apparle: I do not know the specific requirements towards a SoK proposal, but maybe you could just do the theoretical stuff ;)
<apachelogger> apparle: I would bring this up in #kde-devel and ask for some opinions
<apachelogger> but from where I am standing, only draftig up a design for such a system would be worth a lot
<apparle> apachelogger: I don't mind working on somepart of it
<apparle> apachelogger:  you are talking about KDE api for package management or the whole software center stuff?
<apachelogger> apparle: former
<apparle> no problem.... coz later would be very simple based on the former
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> let's say "easier" ... a software center itself is enough a complex piece of software IMHO
<apparle> apachelogger: :D
<apparle> apachelogger: its just that all the ideas I am coming up with are way above my level
<apparle> is there any kgrubeditor for grub2
<apparle> apachelogger: you started stuff at kde-devel
 * apachelogger thinks that most ideas can be reduced by going away from thinking about end-user ready products :)
<apparle> apachelogger: :D
<apparle> I would like to work on that api thing.... but I don't know whom to approach... it will need a mentor for starters.....
<apparle> apachelogger: and I would need a lot of mentoring :D
<apparle> apachelogger: you there?
<apachelogger> apparle: just post to the kde-devel mailing list
<apparle> apachelogger: oh... i thought you were on #kde-devel
<apparle> apachelogger: as for the kgrubeditor you know anyone working on it for grub2
<apachelogger> no idea
<apparle> apachelogger: tell me if anything happens.... I am not always in kubuntu-devel but am usually in kubuntu (I am yet to become a developer :))
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-25
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bigbrovar upstream issue iirc
<ScottK> Quintasan_: Toss it into a PPA and test.  If that fixes it, we'll upload a no change rebuild.
<ScottK> maco: How goes bindings?
<EagleScreen> my sincerest congratulations on your work in Kubuntu 11.04, the new installer, the samba shares, the muon package manager, the notification helper, all these tools (and more) are making Kubuntu one of the best ditributions on the World
<DarkwingDuck> bigbrovar: ping
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck hiya
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse 
<jjesse> how are things?
<DarkwingDuck> Things are good. Nice to relax
<rbelem> :-D
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/29377/
<valorie> wow, taht makes me think there is a packaging error
 * bambee still does not understand how the hightlightwindows plugin works... o_O
<Riddell> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> Riddell pong
<sheytan> well, i don't remember why i pinged you yesterday, but i take a search in my mind :D
<Riddell> sheytan: you pinged? :)
<Riddell> sheytan: are you able to do a banner for release?
<sheytan> Riddell already almost done
<sheytan> will show ya
<Riddell> you rock
<Quintasan_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Quintasan: you fell off the edge of the earth?
<Quintasan> Riddell: no idea :D
<sheytan> Riddell http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/7930/basewg.png still not done, still stuff might change
<Quintasan> Riddell: I know I somehow expired from ~kubuntu-members
<Quintasan> ScottK: That library "issue" only fixes Authentication error as bigbrovar said but it still doesnt work unless someone rebuilds it locally
<Riddell> sheytan: whee
<Riddell> sheytan: I think it's too big though, the web page is quite fussy about size
<sheytan> Riddell it suppose to replace the current blue thing
<sheytan> that was a wall for 4.3 i guess
<Riddell> sheytan: I don't think I can, it's part of the theme and the theme isn't easily updated
<sheytan> damn
<sheytan> We really need access to this stuff
<sheytan> see how hard it is to replace a single image?
<sheytan> well, i will do it so, that it will pass with the current one
<Riddell> well we have access, but it's in bzr and needs the sysadmins to sync which they will be too busy to do on release day
<Riddell> sheytan: this is the old one so I guess the same size would be what's needed http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/10.10-release-announce/kubuntu-10.10-banner.png
<Riddell> sheytan: also it should be "Kubuntu 11.04" with Natty Narwhal only as a sub-text (code names get less important on release)
<sheytan> yeah, but the release banner looks odd on the current blue image
<sheytan> that's why i want it to replace
<sheytan> but if we can't
<sheytan> will do my best anyway ;)
<Riddell> thanks sheytan 
<sheytan> you welcome ;)
<sheytan> brb
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks for accepting, I need to set an reminder to renew membership next time -_-
<steveire> shadeslayer: ping?
<Riddell> Quintasan: launchpad should do that for you
<Quintasan> Riddell: it emailed it but I somehow managed to get it sorted to Spam this time
<Riddell> launchpad spamming?  surely not!
<Quintasan> Riddell: build results etc.
<Quintasan> like, over 200 everyday :D
<Quintasan> FFS WHY YOU DON'T WORK GOOGLEDATA?
<mfraz74> Kubuntu 11.04 seems to be pretty much ready now :)
<Riddell> mfraz74: great :)
<mfraz74> I have noticed that special dates has been disabled in Kontact
<mfraz74> can this be re-enabled?
<Riddell> I don't even know what special dates is
<mfraz74> in Kontact there used to be a plug in called "special dates"
<mfraz74> According to this page http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.pim/29611 it has been disabled in 4.4.10 due to the amount of bugs reported
<mfraz74> but it can be re-enabled if necessary at build
<mfraz74> is anyone here using gimp?
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425103448-7mktpyni84ynf3be * src/python/sip/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.sip cleanup sip a bit
<c2tarun> mfraz74: I am using gimp.
<mfraz74> c2tarun: is it loading ok in 11.04?
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425103608-z532fahoyoaddka0 * src/ (4 files) migrate to new sinals
<c2tarun> mfraz74: nope
<c2tarun> mfraz74: I have to start it from terminal with root privileges.
<yofel> gimp opens fine for me
<yofel> then again, this isn't exactly stock 11.04 so not much of a reference
<mfraz74> what happens if you start it from terminal normally?
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425103634-fv15mrbwsncjwaui * src/python/gui.py wrap sip client in gui.py, composite a new client that connects handlers to the sip client's signals and translates the returned QStrings to unicode objects *and* invokes a callback set by the credentials thingy
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425103759-k6qglhpo793opq8c * src/python/gui.py coopyright++
<c2tarun> mfraz74: some kind of segmentation fault http://paste.kde.org/29863/
<yofel> rung gimp in gdb and try to get a backtrace
<yofel> and install the dbg package first
<c2tarun> mfraz74: I am using Version: 2.6.11-1ubuntu6
<c2tarun> yofel: I am on it.
<mfraz74> trying to upgrade my netbook, i'm getting "bad signature from "ubuntu archive automatic signing key"
<c2tarun> yofel: here is the backtrace can you please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/598669/
<c2tarun> yofel: I think there are some ?? 
<c2tarun> yofel: for first ?? I am trying to install libgtk-x11-gdb but I am not getting anything.
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425105226-10gd8gyvoyhuz094 * src/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.cpp only init once
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425105235-qvs6grbd0m2ce98n * src/python/gui.py reduce likelyhood of inter-thread blocking by queing the signals from the cpp part (qapp bound) and the pyth0rn back caller (glib/pyth0rn bound)
<Riddell> ooh new images up for testing
<mfraz74> fixed it, squid-deb-proxy again
<yofel> c2tarun: that's from libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<c2tarun> yofel: how can I find other dbg packages? like for example libgobject-2.0.so.0
<yofel> c2tarun: apt-file find  libgobject-2.0.so.0
<yofel> run apt-file update if it doesn't find anything
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425112204-27g3o371wdsuz9kv * src/UbuntuSSOClientGUI.h cleanup++
<c2tarun> yofel: what is this CIA* bot posting?
<yofel> commits from harald to the ubuntu-sso-client-kde branch? http://cia.vc/ if you don't know what CIA is
<c2tarun> yofel: ok on running apt-file fine for libgobject I am getting one *-dbg and one *-refdbg. what is refdbg?
<yofel> no idea, you need the -dbg one
<apachelogger> mehz
<apachelogger> ksecretservice doesnt implement aliases yet :/
<c2tarun> yofel: I think this backtrace is good enough http://paste.ubuntu.com/598687/ can you please look
<yofel> apachelogger: kde 4.7 finally has ksecretservice?
<yofel> c2tarun: what gtk theme are you using?
<c2tarun> yofel: gtk theme?
<yofel> yes
<c2tarun> yofel: I dont know. How to check that?
<yofel> system settings -> application appearance -> gtk+ appearance -> widget style
<apachelogger> yofel: don't think s
<apachelogger> o
<yofel> :S
<c2tarun> yofel: oxygen-gtk
<apachelogger> seeing as the spec is not evne stable yet
<yofel> apachelogger: true, thanks to KDE not implementing the current dbus interface I still need gnome-keyring for U1 :/
<yofel> c2tarun: hm... that works for me, so probably not the reason...
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425114443-5mtg3zyawldstckq * src/ (RegisterWidget.cpp RegisterWidget.h) don't generate captcha in ctor but once setVisible(true) was called without a captcha present, as to prevent pointless work
<c2tarun> yofel: yup. well if someone wants to figure out the problem, can you please tell me how will he start with the backtrace?
<apachelogger> yofel: the alias plunder only got added recently IIRC
<apachelogger> which is probably why ksecretservice does not yet have it
<yofel> c2tarun: not sure, what you could do is: 'sudo service apport start force_start=1', crash it again, file the crash bug
<CIA-48> [ubuntu-sso-client-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110425114910-z0ppjep4f9u81aip * src/RegisterWidget.cpp copyright++
<c2tarun> yofel: I did and apport also sent some info to LP but I couldn't see my bug.
<yofel> c2tarun: you entered the details on launchpad and actually filed the bug?
<yofel> apport isn't fully automatic
<c2tarun> yofel: apport opened a LP page for me on which it is written that you are already logged in, and then nothing
<yofel> that's not what it's supposed to open, I blame either launchpad or your web browser
<c2tarun> yofel: I am using firefox 4.0 :(
<yofel> never happend to me with ffx, you should see a window telling you to wait until the report is processed, after that you can enter your details
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, how can I restart apport?
<yofel> as in? It's a system service, but usual start only works if it's enabled in /etc/default/apport. To start it once use the command I gave you above
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: IIRC? Any link to source? This is driving me mad, somehow it works after a local rebuild but not when built on Launchpad
<c2tarun> yofel: but now on starting gimp and crashing it I am not able to see apport tray icon. it may be busy with previous crash.
<yofel> c2tarun: do you have a gimp crash in /var/crash ?
<c2tarun> yofel: yup
<yofel> pass the path and filename as argument to ubuntu-bug and it'll file that
<apachelogger> yofel: you could try ubuntu sso kde with u1 :P
<yofel> maybe later
<c2tarun> yofel: done :)
<mfraz74> i seem to be having problems with wireless on this netbook now I've upgraded to 11.04 - it keeps stopping
<mfraz74> the connection speed stays at 54MB/s, but the traffic suddenly drops to nothing
<ScottK> mfraz74: Very unlikely to be something Kubuntu specific, probably kernel related.  I'd ask in #ubuntu+1.
<apachelogger> u1 still doesnt have a mailing list :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: sadly this doesn't surprise me
<apachelogger> Riddell: couldn't you rotate to u1 and help them get their stuff in order? ;)
 * apachelogger will have to discuss internals of ubuntu single sign on with multiple UIs at UDS
<ScottK> apachelogger: We don't want him gone that long.
<apachelogger> true
<ScottK> More RC images needing testing.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you get the direct GL calls out of phonon-backend-gstreamer so we can build it on armel?
<apachelogger> ScottK: just build it without gl on armel :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Would be nice if the packager had done that.
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, no dice getting rid of those calls
<apachelogger> it is doing heavy texture transformation that probably exceeds QGL's scope
<apachelogger> however the feature is a) not documented b) not supported c) completely ugly
<apachelogger> so it can definitely go away
<ScottK> Consider it a feature request for the next release.
<apachelogger> will be replaced by qmlvideo if I get the gsoc project nayway :)
<shadeslayer> \o
<maco> ScottK: it used up all free space on my laptop's / (1.2gb) attempting to build, so then it error'd out.  so then i tried it on my server which had 4.5 gb free. it went for 6 hours or so before the log just says "Killed" ... all i can guess is OOM 
<ScottK> maco: PPA.
<maco> yeah that'll be the next thing to try
<apachelogger> maco, ScottK: building what?
<maco> apachelogger: kdebindings with a patch for pykdeuic
<apachelogger> oh yeah, kdebindings is big
<shadeslayer> so i'll be able to attend remotely this time \o.
<shadeslayer> \o.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> flipping keyboard
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i see you're the pink knight ... whatever happened to the blue knight
<apachelogger> he got bashed by the knights who say ni!
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "Better Days" by Goo Goo Dolls [http://open.spotify.com/track/2CWYATyxjd8tOsXdyuRWUv] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<maco> Riddell: http://notalwaysright.com/she-must-be-highlands/11265  <-- you're the only reason i can even read half of this
<Riddell> maco: still spending your time on silly websites when you should be testing ISOs I see :)
<ximion> hi Artemis_Fowl!
<ximion> you're the author of the GRUB2 KCM, right?
<achiang> hello Riddell 
<Artemis_Fowl> hey ximion
<Artemis_Fowl> yes I am
<ximion> Artemis_Fowl: I read your blogpost at http://ksmanis.wordpress.com/2011/04/23/qapt-sexiness/ and later your question about using PackageKit on IRC, but when I wanted to reply, you were gone already :P
<ximion> someone suggested you should use PKs DBus API: Please don't do that ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> what do you suggest?
<Riddell> apachelogger: achiang is trying to build phonon-backend-gstreamer without GL support on ARM, is there any hope?
<ximion> PackageKit has very nice Qt4 bindings
<ximion> !info libpackagekit-qt14
<ubottu> Package libpackagekit-qt14 does not exist in maverick
<ximion> !info libpackagekit-qt14 natty
<ubottu> libpackagekit-qt14 (source: packagekit): Library for accessing PackageKit using Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.11-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 102 kB, installed size 324 kB
<achiang> i'm trying to build phonon-backend-gstreamer without opengl support, and i've got this patch going so far -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/598828/
<achiang> apachelogger: ^^
<Artemis_Fowl> ximion: I was planning to first use Qt4 PK libs (if available), then fall back to libqapt (if available) and if neither exists poke the DBus
<Artemis_Fowl> that requires some work but would cover most cases
<ximion> Artemis_Fowl: The case is that the Qt bindings for PK contain some nice stuff like parts of our Debconf support for PK and some other helpers which can't be used by referencing the "bare" DBus API
<ximion> I would stop if libQApt is not available
<ximion> or even better: Provide a compilerswitch so maintainers can enable/disable QApt or PK if they want to
<ximion> so they can compile the KCM with PK enabled or QApt enabled (or none of them)
<Artemis_Fowl> ximion: I already provide these options
<ximion> Artemis_Fowl: how do you detect unused kernels?
<Artemis_Fowl> I detect all kernels not just unused
<ximion> ah.. oh...
<Artemis_Fowl> I detect them by querying the package backend for every menuentry that contains the linux command
<Artemis_Fowl> if a package can be found then this entry can be removed
<ximion> then you should exclude the kernel version 'uname -r' provides
<Artemis_Fowl> if not then this means it's chainloaded or other stuff which we can't handle
<ximion> I'm just asking cause APT has a feature to find old kernels which PK cannot access, as this cleanup stuff is backend-specific
<Artemis_Fowl> find old kernels?
<ximion> you might want to join #PackageKit if you've questions about PK
<Artemis_Fowl> ximion: thanks I already figured out how to implement it, it's a couple of hours work now :)
<ximion> It's pretty easy with PK-Qt ^^
<Artemis_Fowl> ximion: Indeed..
<Artemis_Fowl> you were talking about an apt feature?
<ximion> if packages get removed from the repo, they can be removed by apt-get autoremove, except kernels. Kernels are left cause removing them might break the system or might be unwanted by the user. But the kernel packages can be detected as "old", cause they're only local now and not in the archives.
<ximion> I guess this is how Ubuntu's computer janitor can detect and remove old kernels
<ximion> but I'm not 100% sure
<ximion> Artemis_Fowl: ^
<ximion> I would leave the uname -r Kernel (kernel which is used at time) and the most recent kernel and offer only the others in the "to be removed" list
<ximion> (guess that's sane...)
<Artemis_Fowl> that applies only to upgraded systems right?
<Artemis_Fowl> (the local kernel thing)
<apachelogger> achiang: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=phonon-gstreamer.git&a=commit&h=14a6110c17fd93843214e600c6ddac93807798f7
<achiang> apachelogger: ooh, that is exactly what i want (and exactly why i need it)
<achiang> thank you
<apachelogger> yw
<ximion> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> ximion: but still since the package remains we can discover it: it still owns the kernel file
<Artemis_Fowl> it is true that the currently used kernel should somehow be distinguished by the other kernels
<Artemis_Fowl> but I'm not so sure about completely hiding this and the latest kernel
<Artemis_Fowl> the user should choose on his own
<Artemis_Fowl> perhaps it would make sense in a quick removal tool - no dialogs etc, just remove all kernels except for the 2/3 latest (plus the current if not in this list)
<Riddell> achiang: it's not looking too hopeful for a quick fix, there's some amount of fiddling needed to remove the gl requirement
<Riddell> I don't understand why this wasn't caught by the rebuilds last month
<achiang> Riddell: hm, i don't think i understand. that patch above is insufficient?
<Riddell> achiang: yes it's insufficient, it needs some code changes too, hang on I just got it to compile
<achiang> Riddell: ah, i see. thank you
<Riddell> achiang: this removes it entirely http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/phonon-backend-gstreamer_4.7.0really4.5.0-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<Riddell> the question is if it's sane to use the result
<Riddell> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/31219/
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=phonon-gstreamer.git&a=commit&h=14a6110c17fd93843214e600c6ddac93807798f7
<apachelogger> Riddell: nokia implemented that stuff, so I suppose they have one or two use cases on the desktop
<Riddell> apachelogger: even better
<achiang> Riddell: hm, that's the same patch, pointed out twice...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: syn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: synack
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the time is naeer
<shadeslayer> *near
<apachelogger> no, release is not until tomorrow
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> gsoc
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> ...
<bambee> Artemis_Fowl: wow kcm grub2 rocks, great job! however I don't see it into systemsettings
<bambee> it's normal ?
<Artemis_Fowl> kbuildsycoca4
<Artemis_Fowl> and then it should appear
<Artemis_Fowl> just installed?
<bambee> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> yes, run kbuildsycoca4
<bambee> and I already tried kbuildsyscoca4
 * bambee tries again
<Artemis_Fowl> 'kcmshell4 kcm_grub2' or reboot then
<bambee> kcmshell4 works :)
<Artemis_Fowl> bambee: where did you look for it in systemsettings? It's under Startup and Shutdown > GRUB2 Bootloader
<bambee> Artemis_Fowl: I found it :D
<Artemis_Fowl> nice
<bambee> I was looking under "administration"  o_O
<Artemis_Fowl> out of curiosity how did you install it? natty package/compile or custom package?
<bambee> Artemis_Fowl: it's in universe :)
<bambee> so natty package
<Artemis_Fowl> ah ok. it's not up-to-date though. it's v0.3.0 while there is 0.3.6 and 0.4.0 is soon to be out
<bambee> 0.4.x will be packaged for oneiric, it's too late now. (however, I am not the best one to talk about that)
<Artemis_Fowl> aw don't packages get updated?
<Artemis_Fowl> too bad :/ removing old entries was mainly meant for Kubuntu users
<apachelogger> Nightrose: syn
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
 * apachelogger was trying to establish a 3-way handshake :P
<Nightrose> Oo
<Nightrose> ack
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is season of KDE?
<Nightrose> in a few minus
<Nightrose> *minutes
<Nightrose> why?
<apachelogger> ah, so it is at the same time?
<Nightrose> well i'll publish the announcement in a few mins
<apachelogger> ...as gsoc
<Nightrose> and then it starts
<Nightrose> you should blog your khelpcenter thingy and find someone
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you mean me as mentor?
<Nightrose> as student
<Nightrose> mentor can be kevin
<apachelogger> then I am confused :P
<Nightrose> advertise it as a great SoK project
<bambee> Artemis_Fowl: we can also package it for oneiric and backport it for natty into the ppa :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am doing gsoc for phonon, so I was wondering when SOK is so that I do not end up doing everything at once...
<Nightrose> it's at the same time
<Nightrose> you find another student for kevin to mentor :D
<Artemis_Fowl> bambee: cool
<bambee> Artemis_Fowl: don't worry ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but I want the tshirt for crying out loud :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you will not get one!!!
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> then I won't blog the proposal and let someone else take it :P
<Nightrose> -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: congrats
<shadeslayer> and {{{HUGS}}}
 * apachelogger hugg0rs the shadeslayer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: which proposal did get accepted?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: PIM
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, TBCH, I do not feel very uncomfortable seeing my brain child get implemented by someone else :)
<apachelogger> though for the sake of getting it done I'll blog about it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *sniff*
<Nightrose> ahhh
<apachelogger> after I released the phonon vlcz
<Nightrose> *hugs*
 * apachelogger hugs everyonz and smooches the Nightrose before he leaves to digg through the load of mail he got out of gsoc - aka google spamfest
<Nightrose> hehe
<shadeslayer> "Welcome to the kde-soc mailing list"
<shadeslayer> i feel important all of a sudden
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you always were important
<apachelogger> Nightrose: out of interest, how many slots did KDE get this year?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 51
<shadeslayer> sweet
<apachelogger> Nightrose: last year it also was around 50, wasn't it?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 50
<apachelogger> ah, sweet :)
<bambee> arrff... 51 is a good number, mostly with "pastis" written next to it :P
 * bambee => [ ]
<ScottK> Where's the KDE project list?
<ScottK> (for GSoC)
<Riddell> I don't know if it's been published yet
<ScottK> OK.  I saw someone congratulating apachelogger in the scrollback and figured it was.  The Debian list is published.
<Riddell> I've been sent an e-mail so I guess those who are in know about it now
<PauseBazinga> oi, I'm curious about one behavior of Amarok: The playlist doesn't auto-advance to the next track when the current is done playing.  Is this normal behavior or a bug?
<apachelogger> PauseBazinga: buggy
<apachelogger> though there is an option for that
<apachelogger> so you might just have accidently ticked that :P
<apachelogger> or unticked actually
<PauseBazinga> apachelogger: rog, thx.  I'll look for the option, but it happened the first time I used the application.  One other question: I accidentally installed ubuntu-restricted-extras instead of the kubuntu package, then I installed the correct one.  will this cause a conflict?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you'll just have some packages you might not need
 * apachelogger pokes valorie
<PauseBazinga> cool, thanks
<valorie> ouch
<valorie> apachelogger: I did finally get everything built
<valorie> geez, last week was stressful
<apachelogger> valorie: sunshine highway!
<valorie> sunshine highway?
<apachelogger> murphys!!
<apachelogger> valorie: what did you get built? phonon vlc?
<valorie> phonon, phonon-vlc, and phonon-gst
<apachelogger> oh cool
<apachelogger> valorie: if you have time some testing on phonon vlc would be swell
<apachelogger> I was going to release tomorrow as I did not get any complents thus far
<valorie> I will do so as soon as I finish making this multibootUSB
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> me kontact refuses to start, what be I doing
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> killall ftw =D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I suppose you are not attending UDS?
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I did not get a DS talk :(
<apachelogger> apparently I didn't submit anything
 * apachelogger blames shadeslayer
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot172.png <-- could someone please do something about this?
<bambee> 25735 ? wow... my best score was 16500 o_O
<PauseBazinga> anyone else here use Pithos, the non-flash Pandora client?
<Riddell> achiang: I uploaded the fixed phonon-backend-gstreamer to natty-proposed
<Riddell> see bug 707794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 707794 in pyside (Ubuntu Natty) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707794
<achiang> Riddell: great, thanks.
<Riddell> Tm_Tr: are you able to test the powerpc images?
<ScottK> Is the live CD good enough these days we could consider to drop the alternate?
<ScottK> People who really need the alternate could install from some other alternate image and then install kubuntu-desktop.
<maco> i guess the use-case would be wanting LVM and also having no network connection to use the mini
<ScottK> Right, so install -server with lvm and then get your network running to install kubuntu-desktop.
<ScottK> "normal" users don't really care about LVM.
<maco> does server use the same kernel yet?
<ScottK> And Riddell does most of the Kubuntu ISO testing, so we need to figure something out.
<ScottK> It does on i386.
<ScottK> Switching kernels isn't that hard and if you don't, it's not like it makes a huge difference.
<maco> ok. i remember using the server iso on a laptop and getting kernel panic on boot til i chrooted in and installed a normal kernel, so it makes me wary now :)
<maco> but this was when server and i386 had different kernels, so if thats changed, then i guess its ok
<apachelogger> ScottK: iso testing is boring and does not give anything to people
<ScottK> Yep, so with no Riddell this cycle we will need to economize.
<apachelogger> or make testing more attractive :P
 * apachelogger is actually wondering why no one from jono's team of awesome ever tried doing something about it
<ScottK> "Test this ISO or we'll infect your with apachelogger staring in Disney princess pron!"
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> positive motivation ought to work better :P
<maco> ...
<maco> not the sort of joke id ever have expected from scott
<apachelogger> maco: clearly you underestimated him
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-26
<ScottK> It would not have been possible if I'd not experienced apachelogger as a Disney mouse princess in person.
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> time with apachelogger IS positive motivation
<valorie> time with all of the team is
 * apachelogger hands valorie http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/phonon-backend-vlc-0.3.95.tar.bz2 :P
<valorie> this is better than git for testing?
<apachelogger> valorie: no
<valorie> ok, then I won't install it
<valorie> I built last night from git
<valorie> and vlc from git as well
<valorie> btw, congrats to you and shadeslayer and the rest of the accepted GSoC students
<valorie> I look forward to good things this summer and fall
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger actually is feeling the pressure already :P
<apachelogger> someone decided it'd be a good idea to mention qml video as first of the accepted projects in the dot news
<apachelogger> now I actually have to finish this crap :P
<valorie> haha
<valorie> btw, I tried to install U1 the other day
<valorie> it won't even start
<valorie> in lucid it worked
<apachelogger> valorie: the gnome u1?
<valorie> yes
<apachelogger> well yeah
<valorie> that's all that's available
<apachelogger> they have people do packaging you have not ever done packaging
<valorie> not worth a bug report since natty is nigh
<apachelogger> horrible combination with python software (which only has runtime dependencies)
<apachelogger> so mostly stuff doesn't work because people don't know what a package needs to depend on and then no one reports a bug that there is a dep missing because no one gives a shit :P
<valorie> aren't their packagers paid?
<apachelogger> like ubuntu-sso-client actually did not depend on gnome-keyring
<yofel> valorie: gnome-keyring is installed?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> dunno
<apachelogger> there was no bug report on this
<valorie> wouldn't that have been automatic if it depended on it?
<valorie> well, I didn't try installing until a couple of days ago
<apachelogger> valorie: you would think that a company that does a linux distribution ought to have resources available to package their own software properly once a week ;)
<valorie> indeed
<yofel> well, it did depend on it in the past, then they made it use that secret service stuff but never checked if anyone besides gnome actually implemented that
<apachelogger> about the automatic ... yes ... but as mentioned gnome-keyring was and still is no dep
<valorie> dunno about secret service
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I want notes that will sync across laptop/netbook/phone
<valorie> so started using Tomboy
<valorie> since Basket is zombie
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 769520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769520 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "missing dependency on gnome-keyring" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769520
<yofel> thx
 * apachelogger actually points out the missing deps before every release since lucid :P
<apachelogger> they never get fixed before the release though :/
<valorie> gnome-keyring is installed
<apachelogger> one of the motivational disadvantages of a standing SRU exception I suppose
<valorie> as is lib
<apachelogger> eh, s/exception/permission or something
<valorie> and libpam
<valorie> and python-gnomekeyring
<PauseBazinga> valorie: like tomboy?  haven't used it myself, but do juggle desktop/netbook/phone
<PauseBazinga> could be worth checking out? has it been smooth?
 * apachelogger notes that the reason basket is zombie is because it was rather badly engineered
<apachelogger> at least when I last looked at it some (probably) years ago
 * PauseBazinga revokes his question to valorie in light of recent movie watching obligations.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> so far, so good, but without U1 integration.....
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> I loved Basket when I used it
<valorie> then an update or upgrade wiped all my data
<valorie> could never get it back
<valorie> tomboy isn't pretty like our KDE stuffs
<valorie> sad to say, I still miss one Windows app: ClipCache
<valorie> I didn't run under wine, so..... sadness
<valorie> apachelogger: phonon-vlc still is buggy for streaming
<valorie> runs fine for maybe 10 mins
<valorie> then: http://paste.kde.org/32167/
<valorie> and as soon as I changed volume via Kmix, total flipout on a downloaded podcast
<valorie> wouldn't start playing it again even after amarok restart
<ScottK> valorie: Why do you think there is any relationship between "knowing how to package" and "getting paid for it"?
<ScottK> (re U1 packaging bugs)
<valorie> well, you would think that people getting paid would at least take the time to learn how to do it properly
<ScottK> You might.  Once one is getting paid, isn't the objective already accomplished?
<valorie> that isn't the way i worked, when I was getting paid
<valorie> ...
<ScottK> Seriously, building a Linux distro is, it seems, the only thing Canonical knows how to do.
<ScottK> Of course they started from Debian people who knew that already.
<valorie> well, they have recruitment problems then
<valorie> they should hire the people who hang out here
<valorie> and pay them double
<valorie> I wasn't impressed by the U1 Canonical crew
<valorie> they came into the meeting with earplugs in
<valorie> and a load of attitude
<maco> ScottK: build succeeded for bindings. installed it here, and my setup.py seems happy now
<ScottK> maco: Excellent.  Let me know when you have an SRU ready (including bug with test case) and I'll be happy to sponsor it.
<maco> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kde4/+bug/695590
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695590 in python-kde4 (Ubuntu) "pykdeuic4's processUi() calls compileUi() with 3 args instead of the 4 required by PyQt4.uic.Compiler.compiler" [Medium,Triaged]
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, someone with KDE commit rights: Would you please commit http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269710 - I just uploaded an SRU for it and it'd be nice if it was in KDE 4.6.3.
<ubottu> KDE bug 269710 in general "pykdeuic4 broken in 4 6 x" [Crash,New]
<Tm_T> Riddell: I am able to testrun the image(s) when I get home wrom work (:
<steveire_> ScottK: I can't think of any reason kdepim 4.4.11 would not work properly with kdepimlibs 4.4, but I don't test such a configuration and I doubt anyone has.
<debfx> agateau: do you know if there is a way for applications to detect if it's allowed to display a tray icon when running on unity? QSystemTrayIcon::isSystemTrayAvailable() always returns true
<agateau> debfx: iirc unity maintains a whitelist of authorized applications, I guess one could query the list from unity config. That sounds complicated but it's the only way my back-from-holiday-brain can think of
<bambee> morning
<debfx> agateau: yeah that sounds complicated :(
<agateau> debfx: the long term solution is to switch to StatusNotifierItem-based icons
<debfx> agateau: there are some applications that implement a "hide to tray on close" logic that depends on the system tray icon being visible
<debfx> they break when isSystemTrayAvailable() return the wrong value
<debfx> is anyone working on a qt-only statusnotifieritem implementation?
<agateau> debfx: not that I know of :/ I may be asked to implement one for next cycle, but nothing firm yet
<agateau> debfx: quassel devs implemented it so one could get inspiration from their work
<debfx> agateau: I've tested quassel on unity, it doesn't display the status icon
<agateau> debfx: oh, weird
 * agateau needs to try it
<debfx> also unity doesn't emit activateRequested which most kde applications treat as show/hide the main window
<debfx> so "hide on close" doesn't work either
<Quintasan1> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: synack
<Quintasan1> apachelogger: Are you going to UDS?
<Quintasan1> apachelogger: duh, how many forints are you taking with you?
<apachelogger> forints?
<apachelogger> holy cheese cake!
<Quintasan1> hungarian value
<apachelogger> they do not even have no EUR over there
 * apachelogger sighs
<Quintasan1> apachelogger: I'm nomming on cheese cake as we speak :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: I do believe that ~200 EUR ought to be sufficient
<apachelogger> probably less
<Quintasan1> 700 POLISH ZLOTY?
<Quintasan1> WTF
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I drink a lot :P
<Quintasan1> Wouldnt 20k forints suffice?
<apachelogger> how much is that in proper money?
 * apachelogger is highly disturbed by the fact that one needs to append a k to be talking about sensible amounts
<Quintasan1> 76 euro apparently
<apachelogger> it is like in shadeslayer land
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: quite honestly you could just as well take 50
<Quintasan1> apachelogger: How the hell can you spend  200 Euro on drinking? :O
<apachelogger> there surely are no ATM problems in budapest as europe generally likes real money, unlike the US :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: ask ScottK
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: well actually that is also eating out and stuff
<apachelogger> oh actually, that also included expenses for tabacco
<Quintasan1> >implying I smoke
<Quintasan1> apachelogger: oy, we get food in the hotel, don't we?
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: you better check in FL we did not get dinner
<Quintasan1> well, whatever, I'll take ~70 Euro
<Quintasan1> and some from my "pocket" money
<Quintasan1> oh wait
<Quintasan1> I've got only around 3 Euro on my bank account
<Quintasan1> lol
<Quintasan1> brb going shoppping
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: I would take less and get more money on the bank account
<apachelogger> unless exchange fees for the bank account are insanely high ^^
<bulldog98> hi guys, I packaged the new kdepim beta release in staging. If someone could test it, we could move it to experimental
<Riddell> thanks bulldog98 
<Riddell> I'm busy doing ISO testing today I'm afraid
<bulldog98> Riddell: no problem it has time :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: will it eat my pimz?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: it hasn’t eaten mine, and the devs want to release a rc with KDE 4.6.3
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but a backup isn’t bad either :)
<apachelogger> they wanted to release final like a decade ago :P
<ulysses> and tehy will be releas it after the armageddon maybe:P
<jussi> far out... how long can it take to get a few gig of messages into kmail :(
 * jussi grumbles
<bulldog98> apachelogger: they’ll tag on 4.6.3 release look kde-i18n-doc list to see the truth :)
<jussi> btw, anyone know if I can has gmail calendars in kontact? 
<apachelogger> ulysses: why does hu not have the mighty EUR? I am most annoyed by the fact that I need to get me different money just because I am travelling some 300km or so :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I remember some software that remained in rc for years
<apachelogger> I think it was KO
<bulldog98> jussi: afaik it’s possible, but I don’t use gmail, so I wasn’t able to test
<bulldog98> apachelogger: e17?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> e17 is a POC project
<apachelogger> not supposed to ever be released
<apachelogger> jussi: sure you canz
<apachelogger> jussi: you cannot editz them
<jussi> oh :(
<ulysses> apachelogger: we will have EUR when KDE PIM will release finally:P so maybe never…
<apachelogger> well, actually you can using akonadi-googledata
<apachelogger> BUT
<bulldog98> apachelogger: some libs were released as 1.0
<apachelogger> only your main calendar
<steveire_> wine was RC for a long time
<apachelogger> ulysses: outrages really :P
 * apachelogger is not going to UDS
<jussi> apachelogger: NOOOOOOOOO
<apachelogger> everywhere you go they have monopoly money
<apachelogger> bulldog98: if it breaks my perfectly working kdepim 4.4.30029 I will personally come after you
<apachelogger> ulysses: what do you think, how much cash should Quintasan_ take with him?
 * apachelogger is living on real money and thus has a completely distrubed picture of how expensive stuff is supposed to be :P
<apachelogger> also I am an alcoholic, but that is a different story
<apachelogger> jussi: when do we get a memenu btw?
<jussi> apachelogger: when you make it finally? :D
<apachelogger> jussi: oh, come to think of it, you should have suggested that to the shadeslayer as a gsoc project
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I hope you don’t have to come after me
<jussi> hehe
<apachelogger> memenu ought to be a lot easier with telepathy really
<apachelogger> also i makes more sense IMHO
<apachelogger> s/i/it
<apachelogger> though I also make more sense
<apachelogger> anyone wanna test phonon-vlc?
<bulldog98> has someone packaged telepathy already?
<apachelogger> I do not think there is much working to package yet
<bulldog98> ok
<apachelogger> bulldog98: if you have time later today you could package phonon vlc 0.4.0 :P
<ulysses> apachelogger: don't know, he'll have sponsorship, right? then heh as to take whatever he want:P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I just finished school and will have free until octobre so I defently have time :)
 * apachelogger conducted usability tests; phonon vlc 0.4.0 improves .prn experience by 300%
<apachelogger> you get there faster and better
<bulldog98> apachelogger: were to get the tar?
<apachelogger> ulysses: well how much would be dinning out 3 times?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: not yet available
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you could test http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/phonon-backend-vlc-0.3.95.tar.bz2 though :D
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I hope there aren’t much changes :)
<apachelogger> it is almost a complete rewrite :P
<apachelogger> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-multimedia&m=130345905903552&w=2
 * apachelogger starts kontact and is scared
<apachelogger> steveire_: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot174.png is that going to be in the final?
<apachelogger> steveire_: clicking the more information I get to userbase where the first sentence I read: "In KDE Software Compilation 4.4 KAddressBook became the first application to use Akonadi. There are inevitable glitches in early stages of migration, and the Troubleshooting page will help solve them."
<apachelogger> very reassuring :S
<apachelogger> being lazy I read that and my educated decision looks like this: exit kmail2
<apachelogger> on that note ... I started Kontact, why is it talking about kmail2?
<apachelogger> steveire_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599218/ after migrator finished
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I meant changes between 0.3.95 and 0.4 :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: almost identical
<bulldog98> apachelogger: because it migrated kmail1 to kmail2 :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok that’s good
<apachelogger> *I* do not know that, do I?
<apachelogger> if I start kontact I do not know or expect it to start or talk about kmail
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe you could write an bugreport ?
 * apachelogger told steveire_ that needs to suffice :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the tar can be build without modifications in the debian dir :)
<apachelogger> build dep on phonon needs bump though
<ScottK> steveire_: Thanks.  I suspect the best thing is to leave the older release as it is then.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what version of phonon is required? Because there is no min version defined in CMakeLists.txt
<bulldog98> apachelogger: second the version set in CMakeLists.txt is 0.3.55
<steveire_> If you start kontact I think you should know that that starts kmail :)
<steveire_> apachelogger: So the migration finished, then you got a crash?
<steveire_> Does it work after restart?
<steveire_> Why does my do-release-upgrade run in screen? That prevents me from scrolling it.
<Riddell> you can scroll in screen using the copy buffer
<Riddell> control-<magic>-[
<steveire_> magic?
<steveire_> ctrl+[ doesn't work anyway
<Riddell> magic being whatever the screen escape key is, "a" by default I think
<Riddell> then page up and down
<Riddell> return twice to exit
<apachelogger> steveire_: works after
<apachelogger> bulldog98: 4.5
<apachelogger> steveire_: also it apparently did not migrate anything
<apachelogger> or the crash prevented the migrated data from being stored or something
<apachelogger> completely empty imap resources in kmail :/
<apachelogger> (I used dimap before)
<steveire_> Odd
 * apachelogger will have to give the dell a call because of overheating problems -.-
<steveire_> apachelogger: Do you have akonadiconsole installed?
<apachelogger> steveire_: now I do
<steveire_> In the first tab does it show some status for the imap resource?
<apachelogger> steveire_: ready
<apachelogger> also my default calendar, my personal calendar and my default address book seem to have no file set :/
<apachelogger> them poor things
<steveire_> Can you akonadictl restart and see if you get errors reported?
<apachelogger> steveire_: nothing regarding imap
<steveire_> Can you check if the log file contains anything interesting?
<steveire_> in .kde/share/apps/kmail-migrator
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> [Tue Apr 26 12:29:05 2011] Success: Local folders migrated successfully.
<apachelogger> [Tue Apr 26 12:29:05 2011] Success: Migration successfully completed.
<apachelogger> [Tue Apr 26 12:29:06 2011] Info   : Migration finished.
<bambee> in your opinion, it is worth it to apply for season of kde from 30th june to the deadline ? (I am doing an intership which ends around the 30th june)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<bambee> apachelogger: I sent an e-mail to lydia this morning
<apachelogger> ah
<bambee> apparently it's possible, but it's not my question
<bambee> in your opinion, it's interesting or not ?
<apachelogger> bambee: IMHO it doesnt make much sense
<bambee> it's not too short ?
<apachelogger> I think it is too short
<bambee> mhhh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does the gsoc team name need to be silly? ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: up to you - but hey it shoudl be fun no? ;-)
<apachelogger> the thing is ... when I read silly it hit me like lightning
<apachelogger> "the KDE cheeseballs"
<Nightrose> lol
<apachelogger> which indeed is srsly silly
<Nightrose> have your teammates had a say in that? :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> writing a mail right now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I find the student team approach very likable
<Nightrose> :)
<Nightrose> i'm kinda excited to see what comes out of it
<jussi> kde cheeseballs.... ROFL!!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how long a post should I throw up regarding KHC?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: long enough for someone to get the idea and short enough to not have them fall asleep ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: couldn't I just go like "KHC is shit, needs more intarwebs, needs rewrite, needs sexy gui... here is what I wrote to kde-devel, here is what I proposed as project"?
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, with proper sentences of course
<Nightrose> then probably
<apachelogger> but repeating the arguments for why a rewrite would be necessary and what advantages online content integartion has would seem like pointless work
<Nightrose> sure
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger takes his tablet and leaves for coffee and blog authoring
<bambee> apachelogger: try to build this code, http://paste.kde.org/33913/ :D
<bambee> syntaxically it's correct, it's defined in the C99 norm o_O
<bambee> :P
<bambee> there are fun things in the norm...
<apachelogger> quasseldroid aint doing no urly
<apachelogger> bambee is that supposed to look funny?
<bambee> ^^
 * apachelogger returns from coffee adventures and notes that it is jolly difficult to write good blog posts
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> bambee: about your code snippet... it indeeds is one of the funnier things, then again it probably only is funny because no one does it ^^
<apachelogger> bambee: I am a bit shoked that it uses # though :P
<bambee> apachelogger: it's funny because syntaxically it's ugly and nobody will understand a code snippet like that, and contradictory it's defined in the norm.
 * apachelogger looks for the iso spec
<bambee> apachelogger: you can also use %include :P
<bambee> apachelogger: for a real nerd it's funny :P
<bambee> ^^
<apachelogger> a real nerd would not find it funny but go looking for the reason why those :> <: <% %> :% and  :%:% are mapped
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digraphs_and_trigraphs
<steveire_> Great, now all my computers are running natty
<steveire_> apachelogger: Did you resolve the issues with the contacts and events?
<ScottK> ISO testing needs to get done people ... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> "Day of the Natty - the new thriller by linda castillo"
<apachelogger> steveire_: I did not try, it seems like bogus migration though
 * apachelogger is dancing the release tango though
<tazz> ok so why is /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus-kde breaking my .deb packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/599313/
<tazz> turns out the file belongs to plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus
<steveire_> krake is the migration expert
<bambee> ScottK: I can help with testing this evening.
<ScottK> bambee: Great.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i have a candidate for khc - told him you'd blog soon
<apachelogger> Nightrose++
<ScottK> Nightrose: Caution.  apachelogger's blogging 'soon' can be a long time to mere mortals.
<bambee> ScottK: testing is the only remaining step ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Nightrose> ScottK: heh true that
 * apachelogger could be blogging like 7 articles within less than an hour :P
<apachelogger> if only I had enough motivation to actually finish them
<Nightrose> apachelogger: _could_
<ScottK> bambee: Also writing release notes, but I think claydoh will handle that.
<Riddell> upgrade testing too
<Riddell> oh and upgrade notes too
<bambee> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Slightly late, KDE 4.5.5 is in maverick-updates.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Worth something on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> ScottK: go for it
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<ScottK> I doubt I'll have time today.  Can probably do it late tonight if I can find my password and someone else doesn't get to it first.
<agateau> Riddell: hi, how would you feel about a late one-line patch for Qt?
<Riddell> agateau: too late for CD images, can do for -proposed
<Riddell> what's the change?
<agateau> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/jerTUVJt
<agateau> Riddell: fixes a memleak the size of a titanic-hull hole in unity-2d-places
<ScottK> agateau: SRU.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<agateau> nevermind the link by the way, it's absolutely not the patch I was refering to
<Riddell> agateau: was about to say...
<agateau> Riddell: real patch: http://pastebin.com/s38a45Mt
<Riddell> agateau: do you know if there's a bug already open for this?
<Riddell> oh yes, it says so in the patch
<Riddell> agateau: is this/will this go upstream to Qt?
<shadeslayer> mmmm ... hi everyone
<Riddell> good evening shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hey Riddell
<Riddell> agateau: uploaded to natty-proposed awaiting approval, please (tell florian) to add a test case to the bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any trivial stuff that can be done today?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i'll finish off the xorg-edgers and PN stuff today
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ISO testing.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: out of bandwidth :'(
<ScottK> Meh.
<shadeslayer> i have upgrades downloading at 12 KBps
 * shadeslayer makes the todo page a bit more green
<bulldog98> apachelogger: when will the release come?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ping me and I’ll package it
<ScottK> I would appreciate it if someone could verify Bug #771281.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771281 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Natty) "kubuntu-full not installable in Natty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771281
<apachelogger> bulldog98: already on ktown
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i can confirm i have the issue
 * shadeslayer is updating sources
<bulldog98> apachelogger: btw I heard something about ktown getting closed. Is this only rumor?
<Blackmoon> hi i'm under maverick, i've tried to upgrade to natty but i've got an error:   E:Errore, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve ha generato delle interruzioni. Questo potrebbe essere causato da pacchetti bloccati.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i still haz issue
<shadeslayer> reporting from 5:63ubuntu16
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You need kubuntu-full 1.222.1.  It won't hit archive.ubuntu.com for another few minutes.
<shadeslayer> righto, i was just looking at the publishing page
<shadeslayer> oh yayy .. only 77 megs of updates
<shadeslayer> win
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for xorg-edgers and neon, we put in instructions on how to add the PPA and then how to report bugs ?
<shadeslayer> against the driver/kwin
<shadeslayer> yofel_: fyi apport script is busted for project-neon-kde-workspace, only gives me a dep list
<shadeslayer> not very helpful if i want to look at a kdm bug
<yofel_> erm, that's all the hook currently collects, nothing else implemented yet
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay i'm going to ask for a kdm.log and xession-error file then
<apachelogger> bulldog98: well, ktown as place to do it all and everything 
<yofel> k, busy now, I'll look at it later
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<apachelogger> all sorts of shit is running on ktown 
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok
<bulldog98> apachelogger: is ktown running in ktown aka kaiserslautern?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> AFAIK it lives in some space ship of novell
<yofel> funny enough an IP locator does show ktowns IP to be in Kaiserslautern ^^
<apachelogger> scaries
<apachelogger> yofel: you are not attending the youdeeess?
<yofel> not this one
<apachelogger> yofel: too bad :/
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you attend desktopsummit?
<apachelogger> o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/ http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/04/26/phonon-vlc-0-4-0/ \o\o\o\o\o\o\o\o\o\o\o\o
<apachelogger> bulldog98: yes
<apachelogger> not saturday though as my sis is getting married that day
<bulldog98> apachelogger: so I testbuild the new version
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kdepim was just branched
<bulldog98> apachelogger: where to upload the package?
<bulldog98> staging?
<apachelogger> I think it can go to -backports
<apachelogger> bulldog98: did you move kdepi yet?
<apachelogger> m
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no
<bulldog98> apachelogger: rebuild or just copy?
<apachelogger> rbld is always saver
<bulldog98> launchpad is giving me an error
<bulldog98> launchpad requires the REFERER header
<apachelogger> launchpad <3
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how can I fix this
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> bulldog98: best ask in #launchpad
<bulldog98> apachelogger: could you please move kdepim since it’s not possible for me atm
<bulldog98> apachelogger: oh I forgot to add the ~ppa1
<bulldog98> for phonon-backend-vlc
<shadeslayer> ScottK: issue not resolved :(
<shadeslayer> this is on 1.222.1
<apachelogger> bulldog98: in a bit
<shadeslayer> and resizing konsole still kills my laptop :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger we can haz for Kubuntu ? http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but whaaii ? 
 * shadeslayer is hungry
 * shadeslayer eats Java for dinner
<apachelogger> I think you will need to ask stgraber
<apachelogger> AFAIK he kicked off that stuff with edubuntu
<shadeslayer> iirc yes
<shadeslayer> debfx: it works for you?
<shadeslayer> kde-full i mean
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: p0ke
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: syn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: synack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coming to the Desktop summit?
<apachelogger> "hello, I am a server"
 * apachelogger giggles
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, markey promised to marry me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how long are you staying?
<markey> haha
<markey> yeah riiiight
<shadeslayer> markey: should i bring gifts?
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> until I believing again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whole week
<apachelogger> supposedly leaving on monday or somesuch
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you come?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: Most probably
<apachelogger> unless there is reason to not be leaving, like markey wants to spend our honeymoon in berlin
<bulldog98> lol
<shadeslayer> nah ... i thought markey was romantic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he'll take you to paris
<apachelogger> berlin is romantic
<apachelogger> you got all them arts there
<shadeslayer> not more than paris
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> well, of the good arts anyway
<apachelogger> paris is just cheesy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're arriving on ?
<apachelogger> which would work as I am about to form the KDE cheeseball team
<shadeslayer> 31st or 1st ?
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should I be worrid if my team of awesome has not yet replied (after 6 hours)?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sunday
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they were probably killed by a elite team of ninjas
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sent by the gnomies :P
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> jahava witnesses ftw!
<shadeslayer> now i'll have nightmares
<shadeslayer> you just said the j word
<debfx> shadeslayer: kubuntu-full, yes
<shadeslayer> debfx: weird, i still can't get it to install
<shadeslayer> maybe because i haz experimental installed?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: don’t you like java (was my first programming language)
<bulldog98> then I learned C++ for a good reason :)
<apachelogger> my first programming language was ada
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: too many main functions for my comfort
<shadeslayer> Borland C++ was my first programming language
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> which is complete shit i might add
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you saw bambee's code of interest today?
<apachelogger> something for you to learn
<shadeslayer> code of what?
<shadeslayer> where?
<apachelogger> as your college surely does not tell you that sorta thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/33913/
<apachelogger> that reminds me of a book I am reading
<shadeslayer> magic
<apachelogger> the magical manmonth
<apachelogger> with space or some such
<shadeslayer> that looks like MagiK to me
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes!
<apachelogger> very good read
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what the question was I do not remember
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: srsly?
 * apachelogger freaks out a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where are you staying?
<apachelogger> gmail: search! in:spam gsoc
<apachelogger> nothing there
 * apachelogger freaks out a bit moar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on top of markey
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> ok i'm definitely coming to see that
<markey> rofl
<markey> you pig
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you plan to do about Mamarok ?
<apachelogger> markey: we could make the monies out of letting people watch it would appear
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<apachelogger> the three of us are an item, dont you know
<apachelogger> very modern relationship that is
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ...?
 * shadeslayer is still hungry after eating the javaz ... turn to eat pyth0rn
 * apachelogger is starting to get scared
<Nightrose> apachelogger: take a deeo breath
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: beware the pyth0rnz
<Nightrose> *deep
<apachelogger> they might be eating you
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so it is not to worry?
 * Nightrose needs to do thesis review
<Nightrose> for serious
<shadeslayer> no
<Nightrose> deadline on monday
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm certain i'm eating them
<apachelogger> cause if I had won gsoc I would be all over the place and answerign emails everywhere
<apachelogger> oh, I did that actually ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> might also be because I got bored while waiting for release stuff to proceed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ohhhhhh, good looks *hugs* *kisses* *sendbacktowork*
<Nightrose> :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you could write an announcement for kdepim beta 5 :P
<apachelogger> for that I am too drunk
<apachelogger> also I am codering right now
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'd have to take a flight to Frankfurt and then to Berlin i guess, right? ( From Delhi, India )
<bulldog98> apachelogger: would http://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2011-04/alkohol-sucht-studie apply to you?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I guess that to
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I also have to go to Frankfurt before traveling with DB to Berlin
<shadeslayer> hmm'
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'm being routed via Russia :P
<shadeslayer> DEL -> SVO -> SXF
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm
<shadeslayer> i wonder if thats the right airport tho
<shadeslayer> there's SXF, TXL and BER
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ which is the right one?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: last year I would have been able to fly with rynair to berlin for 20 € but they stopped that service so I have to go by train
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: this is like 520  € 
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: SXF there are trains every 30 mins in direction to center
<shadeslayer> ah kewl
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: hahah ... everything is routed via Russia
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: by train I have to pay 42 € and 6 € for every other person
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm
<shadeslayer> sweet 
<apachelogger> I think SXF or TXL are fine
<shadeslayer> hmm.. flights look pretty cheap
<bambee> apachelogger: my code ?
<bambee> (I was eating, so I just did read the message now)
<shadeslayer> bambee: your magical code
<shadeslayer> :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: have you booked an hotel already?
<bambee> :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'll be applying to KDE e.V
<shadeslayer> so i think they make the arrangements, the picture is a bit blurry right now
<bulldog98> ok I’ll pay it (not to much should be less than 200 €)
<bulldog98> my own of cause
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: uh, what? did you mean that you'll be paying for yourself?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ah okay
 * shadeslayer noms on some cookies
<bulldog98> I don’t have money to pay other persons bill (if it’s higher than 50 €)
 * bulldog98 has to do some work to pay the desktop summit attending
<bambee> I can participate to UDS remotely, unfortunately I cannot drink a beer with you remotely :'(
 * bambee will drink alone
<apachelogger> we are not drinking beer while doing remote things
<apachelogger> that is the reason I need to stay up late and drink, so that I get through the day
<apachelogger> it all makes sense
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-27
<GrueMaster> Is anyone here testing the armel release images?
<rbelem> GrueMaster, did you test the images? i dont have how to test, since my device is only an old beagleboard :'(
<GrueMaster> I'll start on them soon.  Will do desktop first, as mobile is still a tech preview (iirc).
<rbelem> GrueMaster, oki np :-)
<rbelem> GrueMaster, it is tech preview
<rbelem> GrueMaster, in 11.10 it will left the tech preview status :-D
<GrueMaster> Excellent!
<GrueMaster> On a side note, in 11.10, we will be looking at adding hardware pack capabilities for people using the SOC on unsupported hardware (i.e. n900, Blaze, etc).
<GrueMaster> The only things that should really be swapped are platform specific x-loader & u-boot, and maybe specific deb packages like your n900 support deb.
<rbelem> groovy :-D
<ScottK> It'd be nice for there to be more clarity about what the Ubuntu kernel will and won't support.  n900 is using the Linaro kernel because it was our understanding that the Ubuntu arm kernel would only support omap4 this cycle.
<GrueMaster> ScottK: Yea, there was a major disconnect that got straightened out at the Rally.
<ScottK> Then when we found out, it was too late since the porting work was already done.
<GrueMaster> The reason we can't use linaro kernels is there won't be any SRU updates.
<ScottK> Exactly why I'd prefer we weren't.
<GrueMaster> I take it you have hw specific patches in the kernel?
<ScottK> I don't recall how he did it, if it's a hwpack or a code copy, but it's based on linaro.
<ScottK> I haven't tested it on n900 since I gave mine away to the guy doing the kernel work so he'd have the target hardware.
<GrueMaster> So why does the mobile image keep bouncing from a rootfs only to a full SD image and back?
<ScottK> No idea.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, it is better to have a rootfs than an image with fixed image size
<GrueMaster> The image resizes on first boot.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, how?
<GrueMaster> We have a tool that gets inserted into the initramfs on the boot partition.  On first boot, it looks at the SD card and resizes the rootfs to fill it.  It also reformats to boot partition ot match the chs for the SD card used.
<GrueMaster> The scripts are part of jasper-initramfs.
<rbelem> :-O
<rbelem> I didn't know about that
<GrueMaster> You and I discussed this during beta 1 & beta 2.
<GrueMaster> :P
<rbelem> i think i misundestood what you said :'(
<GrueMaster> The idea is the buildd generates a rootfs, then the post-build in d-i generates a 2+G SD image with that and a vfat boot partition that contains the bootloader & kernel.
<GrueMaster> Then the user can just dd to an SD card and boot.  Pretty painless.
<rbelem> do we have how to change the partition scheme?
<GrueMaster> We've been doing this since Maverick.  I'm surprised you didn't know that.
<rbelem> :'(
<rbelem> GrueMaster, well... let's use that next release
<rbelem> GrueMaster, are you going t uds?
<rbelem> *to
<GrueMaster> Yes.  Only reason I missed UDS-N was at UDS-M, I had to get permission for vacation for a Cruise my wife was planning.  After she bought our tickets, they announced the date for UDS-N in Orlando.
<GrueMaster> Are you going?  We'll have to hook up for a beer.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, yup :-)
<rbelem> GrueMaster, yeah :-D I owe you some beers
<GrueMaster> Pfft.  We'll share the load.  :P
<rbelem> eheheh :-D
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> maco: Will galley need an SRU to go with the new kdebindings or is it good as built with just the SRU?
<ScottK> (for bindings)
<maco> ScottK: no-change rebuild
<ScottK> You ought to be able to go ahead and upload it now for it's own SRU.
<maco> ok
 * maco wonders if she should make a more-useful manpage at the same time
<valorie> that is one of the best sentences I have ever heard a developer utter
<valorie> maco ++
<ScottK> ok?
<ScottK> Or am I lacking context?
<maco> ScottK: the part about the manpage :P
<maco> right now its like "hi, im a manpage, because debian says i need to exist"
<ScottK> It should to better than that.
<maco> but should probably have info about acquiring lesson files...as this bug i have sitting in debian tells me
<jussi> in case any of you didnt see it: Just as a heads-up for KDE developers, the current release plan for KDE SC 4.7 has Thursday 28 April as the deadline to have desired features added to the 4.7 Feature Plan, otherwise they have to wait for the next release.
<valorie> eek, I just volunteered to do a session Introducing Kubuntu in Open Week
<agateau> Riddell: morning, sorry I left before reading your last messages yesterday evening,
<agateau> Riddell: thanks for the upload! It is going to be a bit complicated to write a test case for the bug though, but will see what we can do
<jussi> hrm, where do I find qt4-linguist in maverick?
<bigbrovar-sgs> hi guys, i have been having issues with my kubuntu natty install. mainly after a while it refuses to hangs at boot. had this problem on 32bit, then i switched to 64 bit and i am having the same issues. it just hangs at but and nothing else reponds.  when i even try to use safe mode. it hangs at safe mode console menu. 
<valorie> bigbrovar-sgs: have you tried asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<valorie> they are the natty specialists
<bigbrovar-sgs> my machine is an hp probook 4420s, core i5 with intel arrandale chip 
<bigbrovar-sgs> ok i will head over there thanks 
<apachelogger> c2tarun: pogo
<Riddell> agateau: by test case I don't mean a formalied unit test, just "run unity-2d, notice that memory isn't being eaten up" would do
<Riddell> it already has a test case in the patch anyway
<agateau> Riddell: ok, we're all set then
<steveire> Riddell: There's a wetab blog that keeps appearing on platen kde
<steveire> planet
<bambee> morning
<steveire> If we remove the feed will that stop until the author fixes it?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: if I want to look into any project related to phonon for SoK, can you please tell me from where should I start my research to prepare report?
<Riddell> steveire: wetab blog?
<Riddell> oh, saigkill
<steveire> Yeah
<steveire> I talked to sysadmin
<steveire> I think bcooksley is handling it
<Riddell> he just sent out a grumpy e-mail
<steveire> Going to email him or somethng
<steveire> who bcooksley?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: talk to kde game developers or amarok/dragon/kaffeine/tomahawk developers
<apachelogger> ask them for what they are missing in phonon
<apachelogger> or what they dislike partcularly
<apachelogger> then write a proposal to fix that ^^
<Riddell> rbelem: ping, doing any testing of kubuntu mobile?
<Riddell> all new DVDs to test
<GrueMaster> Riddell: Did the armel images get respun as well?
<Riddell> GrueMaster: nope
<Riddell> GrueMaster: although kubuntu mobile images could do with being tested (boot only, no install needed)
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Wanted to make sure before I dove in.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Will do as soon as I find the passwords
<c2tarun> which is the best voip framework for kubuntu?
<GrueMaster> Why do the mobile armel images keep changing?  While I haven't tested since Beta 2, dailies have been complete preinstalled images until 20110425, when they reverted back to rootfs only.
<GrueMaster> See http://paste.ubuntu.com/599850/ to know what I am referring to.
<GrueMaster> The images with the x86 boot sector are ready to run.
<rbelem> Riddell, i will test today the image in the n900
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<c2tarun> anybody here familiar with application development using Qt4Telepathy?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<GrueMaster> rbelem: plasma-mobile.desktop is still not in /usr/share/autostart.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: syn
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hey, I want to make a VoIP plugin for kontact using telepathy, is it possible?
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: SoK ?
<Riddell> GrueMaster: it shouldn't be, it should be in /usr/share/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/ and $KDEDIRS set
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: Yup :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: best to ask telepathy guys in #kde-telepathy if someone is not working on that already
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well, noone proposed that project in GSoC. So I thought of taking it to SoK
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yeah, but someone *might* have proposed it in the GSoC proposals and might not have made it
<GrueMaster> Riddell: Well, unless it is moved as I noted, it fails to start.
<shadeslayer> ( altho afaik .. no one proposed it, but you can never be too sure ^_^ )
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: but still no one got it :) thats is I am sure ;)
<GrueMaster> As the images sit now, there are too many failures to go forward without a lot of intervention.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I asked valorie and she said to write a report and submit it, I was doing my research on asterisk when I found about telepathy. I heard on channel once that you are doing something on telepathy, so I pinged you
<shadeslayer> yeah i've worked on a couple of bug fixes for telepathy, nothing major tho :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: + I saw a video presentation given by McQueen and he told that VoIP applications can be build using telepathy. 
<shadeslayer> yep
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: Can you please direct me to some tutorial or development manual on telepathy
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: there's the "How to build telepathy KDE" page
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you could start off by suggesting a new name ^_^
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yeah thats a good idea :) and one more help please, can you tell me what is the difference b/w Qt programming and Kde programming language?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: well.. you can sort of visualize that graphically ... KDE is built on the Qt toolkit
<shadeslayer> and loads of the Qt functions have been modified/overloaded to fit KDE's needs
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  apachelogger: ^^ anything i should add to that?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I mean what is the difference between http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials#Introduction_To_KDE_4_Programming and Qt?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: different classes 
<shadeslayer> visually they look pretty much the same
<shadeslayer> but, if you look at the included classes, those differ by a huge amount
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup, there are differences. The problem is kontact is in this kde- prgramming language. Is it possible to make a plugin for it in Qt?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: an in hello world program, prerequisites include Qt O_O
<c2tarun> /s/an/and
<shadeslayer> well .. if you implement it via DBus ...sure ... not entirely sure how it's going to be implemented
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: where?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well I was reading about telepathy and D-Bus first time, but what I thought is I'll make a plugin using telepathy development and it will take care of messing with D-Bus. am I wrong?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: did you read what D-Bus is?
<shadeslayer> it's not *that* easy :PO
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup, just the introductory part
<shadeslayer> s/O/
<c2tarun> :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: right, so explain it to me ....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: s/functions/classes
<shadeslayer> right ^^
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: dbus is a system for interprocess communication.
<apachelogger> KDE just adds a desktop integration focus to Qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by a long shot, do you happen to have a presentation of sorts on the 802.11 standard?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: presentation?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, a slideshow etc
<apachelogger> nopes
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: right, and what do you understand by IPC?
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> plus you would not want slides from me anyway
 * shadeslayer looks at ieee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whai?
<apachelogger> there are no more than 5 of them evar and they contain no more then 3 useful words :P
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: interprocess communication, how can two processes on same or different machines can send messages to each other.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: " ... on different machines ... " that's RPC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lemme guess, Phonon, Webkit and Pink
 * apachelogger notes that communication is not just sending but processing too, which makes things fun :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that actually sums up my fosdem presentation
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> :D
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: well may be I am wrong but, its written somewhere that dbus can be used for processes on different system, if there is no encryption involved
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh that must have been fun
 * apachelogger also points out that RPC is a special version of IPC
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more awesomer version of IPC
<apachelogger> generally speaking IPC is also when you use a pipe in a shell
<apachelogger> whereby stdin/stdout provide the IPC framework
<shadeslayer> didja see the patch with QtDBus peer to peer support?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> didja hear about it?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're getting old
 * apachelogger was watching .prn ever since he won gsoc
<apachelogger> that is why I am already half way done and you are not :P
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hmm.... in short this is not as easy as I thought :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: nope :)
<c2tarun> god :( I need a mentor who can at least tell me what to look for ;(
<apachelogger> RPC dbus?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does your team of awesome have a name already?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quite like ... File transfers without a google server
 * c2tarun shooting at nothing :(
<apachelogger> mine still did not reply :(
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: #kde-telepathy i tell you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wanna swap? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mine is too busy fiddling around names
<apachelogger> you cannot be too busy to find silly names
<shadeslayer> they came up with Kryptonite and stuff
<apachelogger> then again I already found the siliest of them all
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> kde cheeseballs ftw!
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2011/Ideas
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2010/Ideas
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Summer_of_Code/2009/Ideas
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I took one from there only :(
<c2tarun> 2010?
 * c2tarun looking
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Summer_of_Code/2008/Ideas
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Summer_of_Code/2007/Ideas
<c2tarun> hmm.......
<c2tarun> apachelogger: got it :/ I gotta dive in history
<apachelogger> if you cannot find inspiration there I fear we might have a problem
<c2tarun> apachelogger: inspiration cannot substitute lack of knowledge :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are your Komrades working on?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: you just need to find the right scope fo rhte inspiration :P
 * apachelogger starts writing phonon head0rs
<c2tarun> apachelogger: an idol will help a lot ;)
<apachelogger> I hear apachelogger has a fan club
<c2tarun> :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good question .... i don't remember
<shadeslayer> Mercurial plugin for dolphin
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: there are very few guys in kde-telepathy, can you please tell me what should I ask? "How can I build a VoIP plugin using telepathy?" <-- is this good?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are not very good at community bonding, are you? :P
<shadeslayer> and the other on working on plasma educational desktop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more like .. i have too much coursework piled up that makes me forget
<apachelogger> oh, yeah, the excuse paradigm
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: more details would go a long way in helping people out how to help you
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/output.mkv ole!
<c2tarun> hmm....
 * shadeslayer wgets
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: if I remove telepathy out of picture can I just implement this plugin via D-Bus?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i think you *only* need to deal with DBus and Kontact
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that is one hell of help :) thanks a lot
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: look at the dbus interface of telepathy kde and what it offers
 * shadeslayer is yet to look at it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: unlike Western countries, they give us shitloads of coursework here :(
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: still I think I should read about dbus first. knowing it better will help me in understanding the working of telepathy (I guess)
<shadeslayer> i mean like ... assignments that run into 40 pages which have to be written by hand
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yep
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: clearly you should have studied in the empire of west then
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> by hand
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> by friggin hand?
<apachelogger> with pencil and stuff?
<shadeslayer> pen and stuff
<shadeslayer> yes
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> and you are sure you are studying computer science?
<shadeslayer> no .. i'm studying Electronics
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that makes sense then
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> how?
<bambee> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but CSE students don't have it easy as well
<apachelogger> around here one also needs to write a shitload of stuff by hand if studying electronics
<shadeslayer> pretty much the same stuff over there too
<shadeslayer> ouch
 * shadeslayer goes back to IEEE 802.11 n
<apachelogger> in computer science at my university there are like 5 courses that have assignments with hand writing stuff
<apachelogger> everything else is the digital0rizer
 * bambee still does not understand why exams are not on machines... it's silly
<bambee> (for computer science)
<livcd> Is kde compiled using a SSP ?
<apachelogger> livcd: please define SSP
<livcd> apachelogger: with what flag is KDE (and his parts) compiled...like -fstack-protector or -all 
<maco> stack smashing prevention
<livcd> protector
<livcd> :P
<maco> i found someone actually breaking the acronym down into words on the 2nd page of my googling
<maco> livcd: do you mean something like a canary?
<apachelogger> livcd: I believe all of ubuntu defaults ot stack smashing protection
<yofel> according to gccs manpage -fstack-protector is on by default in ubuntu, -all isn't from what I see
<apachelogger> maco: SSP has about 5000 meanings
<apachelogger> at least 1k of them are computing related :P
<maco> multimedia.cx/eggs/heroic-defender-of-the-stack/ says prevention :P
<livcd> some parts are not protected
<livcd> like
<livcd> firefox parts
<livcd> they want to have it fast 
<apachelogger> they *need* to have it fast because the software is already insanely slow as it is :P
<livcd> security > usability
<livcd> for me :)
<apachelogger> well, it is about usability in the most original meaning :P
<livcd> i was asking for friend cuz he wants to use replace thunderbird by kmail
<apachelogger> I'd imagine firefox not being usable (as in not at all) with stack protection :P
<livcd> bah
<maco> livcd: i know a stack canary is used all over ubuntu
<apachelogger> well, I don't recall us unsetting stack protection
<maco> there's also an #ubuntu-security channel
<livcd> i dont like when im thinking about something and then i write half of text
<apachelogger> so considering it is default for gcc, all of KDE is stack protected on ubuntu
<maco> oh look a 404
<micahg> maco: should fwd to #ubuntu-hardened
<livcd> thought k/ubuntu are different projects
<maco> micahg: the 404 i was looking at was http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/server/features/security
<livcd> different packages creators
<apachelogger> livcd: they are not
<apachelogger> they are different products
<apachelogger> made by the same community
<maco> livcd: we use the same build servers, same archives, etc.
<micahg> maco: thanks, I'll get someone to look at that
<apachelogger> well, different teams within the community actually ^^
<yofel> livcd: we share the same archive and thus the same compiler, just the shipped package set is different
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69910117/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.kde4libs_4%3A4.6.2-0ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> we do not unsest stack protection
<livcd> Im using ubuntu only for my familiy computer
<livcd> still learning LFS
<apachelogger> hence all of KDE is stack protected by default
<apachelogger> (of course I would not dare claiming that every package obeys to that)
<micahg> maco: where's that link from?
<livcd> apachelogger: For all the security stuff there is Ubuntu security team ...well maybe mainly Kees Cook ?
<maco> micahg: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<micahg> maco: thanks
<micahg> livcd: there's #ubuntu-hardened if you want to ask the security team questions
<Riddell> to be fair on the rest of the security team there several wonderful people on it as well as Kees
<maco> like beattie
<maco> i usually ask beattie when i have questions
<livcd> micahg: But they are using grsec mainly i think...and security in mainstream ubuntu is different :)
 * apachelogger usually refreains from having questions :P
<maco> grsec? thats only compatible with a few kernels, and only every now and then when the author catches up with upstream linux
<livcd> maco: there are packages 
<livcd> Julien Tinnes of google i think
<livcd> did that for ubuntu/debian
<maco> Riddell: in oneiric, can kaccessible be installed by default? its the screenreader for kde
<maco> apparently it now has one, it's just not at-spi compatible, so you need to run kaccessible & orca at the same time to cover all your apps
<maco> (assuming a mix of gnome & kde, which i think is pretty common)
<Riddell> maco: depends on disk space as ever, of course I'm not around for oneiric so it's up to those who are
<maco> oh right
<Riddell> maco: the Accessibility option on the CD boot screen hasn't dont anything in Kubuntu since KDE 4 came along, it would be a nice project to see if something could be done with it
<maco> ouch
<maco> ok
<maco> step one would be getting kaccessible on the cd then
<maco> as that's what's needed to make ubiquity be speakable
<Riddell> it is?
<Riddell> how does it do that?
<maco> im not sure yet what other changes (if any) i'd need to make to pykde ubiquity frontend 
<maco> kaccessible is the kde screenreader
<maco> its new in 4.6
<maco> qt-at-spi is apparently about making a bridge so that the stuff kaccessible would read can be passed on to dbus for at-spi2 screenreaders to use
<maco> but is not really done yet
<maco> in the meantime, ive gotten kaccessible to read *some* stuff in kde, though i havent tried it with ubiquity yet
<maco> it works dandily with menus, but its treatment of konsole & konqueror leaves something to be desired 
<maco> but certainly the first step to getting ubiquity to be read aloud is having something to do the reading!
<maco> (im intending to spend a good chunk of oneiric time fixing up the pygtk frontend of ubiquity to say useful things instead of just things)
<Riddell> maco: what do you need to do to get kaccessible to read stuff?
<maco> Riddell: you need to have QT_ACCESSIBITY=1  in your env
<maco> Riddell: so youd want to set that in your session startup (which some kde session startup config thingy can do but i forget what its called)
<maco> or just do QT_ACCESSIBILITY=1 kate
<maco> well, after starting kaccessibleapp
<maco> which is in /usr/lib/kde4/exec/ i think?
<maco> dpkg -L kaccessible to double check
<maco> we'd want the accessible option in the menu to set QT_ACCESSIBLITY in the env before starting the session with ubiquity in it
<Riddell> I think I'm missing a text-to-speach programme
<maco> espeak?
<maco> ok step one for testing it:  start kaccessibleapp
<maco> you should get a little blue circle with white man in it in your tray
<maco> see that?
<maco> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp  <-- oh thats the path
<maco> if you wanted it for permanent, then you'd use the kaccessible service
<Riddell> golly, it works
<maco> yeah! thats why this has to go into oneiric
<maco> but like i said, still some weirdness with konsole and konqueror
<maco> like, it recites numbers, and i don't know why
<maco> oh, and konqueror is not keyboard-usable afaict
<maco> (i did "ls" and it said "42")
<maco> (in konsole, i mean)
<Riddell> we default to rekonq of course
<maco> kde.org in konqueror read off a string of numbers
<maco> i suspect in the case of ls it was telling me how many files had been output, but it didnt read their names
<Riddell> rbelem: kubuntu mobile is waiting for your sign off on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseManifest
<Riddell> Tm_Tr: powerpc really needs some love http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> Riddell: ye, I'm fighting with hardware issues here, but I'll have some results in a few minutes
<arpan> hi
<arpan> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers causing this-> http://imagebin.org/150465
<Tm_T> Riddell: live boots, apps gets launched
<Tm_T> ...and because of apparently broken hardware (I/O errors from cdrom device) at some point I got plasma-desktop being rather unresponsive
<Tm_K> Riddell: works, as you see
<Riddell> Tm_T: lovely thanks
<Riddell> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> Riddell, pong
<Riddell> rbelem: yo, do we have a plan to sign off the mobile images?
<Riddell> actually, I think the arm ones are being rebuilt
<rbelem> Riddell, yup, i'm testing the i386 right now
<rbelem> Riddell, and will test omap3 on n900 in a couple minutes
<Riddell> groovy, make sure you get the 20110427 image
<Riddell> I wonder why kubuntu mobile doesn't like being run on virtualbox, I just get funny colours
<rbelem> Riddell, me too
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm checking that too
<rbelem> Riddell, i dont understant why it is waiting for the enter key to be pressed so X starts
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have an idea?
<Riddell> mm, nope
<Riddell> rbelem: in virtualbox or on real hardware?
<rbelem> Riddell, /etc/default/nodm is nice
<rbelem> Riddell, virtualbox
<rbelem> Riddell, i will test on n900 now
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-28
<Riddell> claydoh: ah, you're updating the announcement?
<claydoh> Riddell:  yeah, did work onit yesterday, but needs some sprucing up, 
<claydoh> any additions retractions, etc needed?
<Riddell> you can use this link for the known bugs https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Kubuntu
<claydoh> dang why do I keep forgetting about the kubuntu section in the Ubuntu release notes
<claydoh> Riddell: which lonk to bugs? the one on the room's topic shows only one lucid bug, the link you posted is to the ubuntu relase notes :)
<claydoh> so does that mean we have no bugs? :D
<Riddell> alas no, it means the wiki is being silly and doesn't let you link to the kubuntu bugs section because it has the same header as the kubuntu info section
<Riddell> "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Known Issues"
<Riddell> claydoh: I can't think of anything else to add, let me know when you're done and I'll copy if over to kubuntu.org
<Riddell> s/if/it/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "claydoh: I can't think of anything else to add, let me know when you're done and I'll copy it over to kubuntu.org"
<claydoh> Riddell: looks done to me, now
<GrueMaster> rbelem: Any luck on the n900?
 * Riddell snoozes
<Riddell> rbelem: mind and sign off on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseManifest if you're happy to release
<DarkwingDuck> Anything left for me to do?
<GrueMaster> Hey, the 20110427 image works.. sort of.  It is now a proper image (apparently there was a timing issue with the publisher & mirror process).  It requires a reboot after oem-config runs it's course though.
<GrueMaster> I have the omap4 image running now.
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse 
<jjesse> hiya DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: how are things? You ready to get started for +1? :P
<GrueMaster> How can I disable akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder from respawning?  I can't do anything with it segfaulting on armel.
<rbelem> Riddell, oki :-)
<rbelem> GrueMaster, is the images working nicely?
<GrueMaster> Depends.  akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder is on a respawn to failure frenzy.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, oh!
<GrueMaster> Also, for some reason nothing comes up after oem-config runs, but it works on reboot.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, maybe the nodm script is not being called in the right time
<GrueMaster> I'm sure the akonadi issue is related to nepomuk not working on armel.
<GrueMaster> I wonder if it is getting run before oem-config and oem-config is just getting dominant.  
<GrueMaster> nodm that is.
<rbelem> hum... it should be working
<rbelem> GrueMaster, do we still have time to upload a fix for kubuntu-mobile-default-settings? just adding a desktop file disabling the nepokuk
<GrueMaster> It won't make release, and I don't have upload capabilities.
<GrueMaster> You can release note it though.
<GrueMaster> I filed a bug on nepomuk back with Beta 1 (I think).  But I am not a kubuntu-devel so I can't do much beyond that.
<rbelem> oki
<ScottK> rbelem: We can do it as a stable release update.
<rbelem> nice :-)
 * valorie is scheduled to do an Introduction to Kubuntu next thursday for OpenWeek
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
<valorie> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: You have material for your talk?
<valorie> well, I've started collecting links and such
<valorie> I figured i would go back and look at old logs, if possible, and see how much is enough
<valorie> why
<valorie> ?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: here is the one I did for a ubucon at SCALE http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/presentations/your-guide-kubuntu
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> how long was your talk?
<valorie> and of course you were talking
<valorie> instead of IRCing
<valorie> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> I got through half of it in an hour
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, but the princibles are the same. :P
<valorie> indeed
<DarkwingDuck> So, have at it.
<valorie> if I had U1 working, I could share my tomboy note
<valorie> sheesh
 * valorie glares at the U1 team
<DarkwingDuck> it might need to be modified or, use the second half because of 11.04 releasing tomorrow
<valorie> this was a month or two ago that you gave it?
<DarkwingDuck> This was end of Feb
<valorie> k
<valorie> thanks, you have lots of good stuff in there
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> You can also find it at people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/scale
<valorie> I'll link to it for people who want to watch a video
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<DarkwingDuck> it's filled with a bunch of questions as i was doing an open question session with it
<ScottK> ryanakca: I hope you find your password, I can't find mine.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey ScottK 
<ScottK> Hello.
<Tm_T> Riddell: about funny colours, Kubuntu desktop gives me funny colours in ibook, because the desktop effects are enabled and hardware isn't quite up to task, disabling the effects makes all look normal
<tsimpson> now who's idea was it to put "Out Now!" in the countdown image on kubuntu.org :(
<maco> tsimpson: stupid javascript's, i think
<maco> hmm its 7am Riddell-time....should i phone him?
<tsimpson> "Out Soon" is better
<tsimpson> not sure it's a huge deal, but it will cause confusion with many
<Tm_T> tsimpson: we are early?
<tsimpson> the countdown image says "Out Now!", when it's... not out now
<c2tarun> can we upgrade to natty now?
<tsimpson> it hasn't been released yet
<c2tarun> at what time?
<tsimpson> there is no set time
<c2tarun> oh...
<tsimpson> sometime "today"
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> bambee: good afternoon ;)
<sheytan> Riddell hey, i'm here in case you need me :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: ...phonon...
<sheytan> apachelogger I know, i know. As i said. No time. Maybe this weekend. We have holyday here in Poland, so i will have time :)
<apachelogger> kk
<Riddell> morning sheytan 
<sheytan> Riddell morning ;)
<sheytan> got the artwork?
 * Riddell checks e-mail
<Riddell> sheytan: could you replace "Natty Narwhal" with "11.04"?  and replace "Push the button" with "Download Now"?
<sheytan> lets try
<sheytan> Riddell: I'm at work. No Ubuntu font ;(
<Riddell> sheytan: ok I can do it I think
<Riddell> Tm_T: no results for powerpc on iso testing site
<sheytan> Riddell wait, couse you will need to cut the image after changes
<sheytan> ill dload that font
<Riddell> Tm_T: too many hardware issues to report?  did you come across bug 756719 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Natty) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756719
 * apachelogger goes absolutely crazy and clones qt's staging repo :O
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, not sure, I got notification about possible plugins to install when running rekonq
<Tm_T> and I have no possibility to test anything until ... 5 hours?
<Riddell> Tm_T: but did you manage an install?
<Tm_T> nope
<Riddell> Tm_T: because your CD drive broke or another issue?
<Tm_T> I have lots of I/O issues with the cdrom drive
<Tm_T> ye, hardware issues only
<Riddell> I guess that's the trouble with powerpc, all the hardware is ancient and getting unreliable
<Tm_T> ye, already got hard disk replaced
<Tm_T> I've been asking if I can get some other test hardware, no luck yet
<Riddell> can you even buy anything these days?
<Tm_T> Riddell: used, yes
<Tm_T> and chinese replacement parts are available
<Riddell> good old ebay
<sheytan> Riddell http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1863/basebe.png
<Riddell> sheytan: lovely!
<sheytan> Riddell nope 
<Riddell> oh but freedom is cut off the end there
<sheytan> look at the 'freedom
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> fixing
<sheytan> Riddell http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/5867/basejq.png
 * sheytan wants to see it alive :D
<valorie> gorgeous!
 * Tm_T summons the spirits to revitalize basejg.png
<sheytan> Thank you :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mailz for you
<apachelogger> Nightrose: my team of awesome still did not reply :(
<apachelogger> agateau: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/771642 when you get a minute, in particular comment 5 sounds odd enough
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771642 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "klipper doesn't display popup menu on unity" [Low,New]
<agateau> apachelogger: comment 5 makes sense to me: unity does not support left/right click on indicators: expected behavior is left-click shows context menu, right-click is for possible applet configuration
<apachelogger> agateau: isn't that what klipper does anyway? left click -> context menu
<agateau> apachelogger: it is
<apachelogger> why is it broken then ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: maybe there is a bug somewhere? :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: I remember klipper people had a hard time porting it to ksni
<apachelogger> yeah, because KSNI is so magic :S
<agateau> yeah, except when it's not :/
<apachelogger> probably we best just send the report to the klipper people
<agateau> yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: don't you find the intro a bit lam0rz?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: was thinking maybe I should open with something like "are you looking for a flipping hot sok project...."
<Riddell> sheytan: that banner is going to be too long for the space, could you do one about 700 pixels wide?
<sheytan> Riddell it is not. I checked. 
<Riddell> sheytan: how did you check?
<sheytan> I put it on the blue background on the page
<Riddell> sheytan: yeah but the HTML means it has to be thinner
<sheytan> damn
<Riddell> otherwise it knocks everything else down the page and it all looks bad
<Nightrose> apachelogger: heh then do it ;-)
<sheytan> sec
<sheytan> Riddell all i can do without remaking it from the beginning (which i can't do at work :( ) http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6578/basec.png
<Riddell> thanks sheytan 
<sheytan> No problem :)
<sheytan> hope it will work good
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nah
<apachelogger> I am too old :P
 * apachelogger publish0res
<apachelogger> there goes my most precious project idea evar :(
<apachelogger> steveire: my akonadi get stuck every once in a while (stuck = doesn't update imap anymore, at all) :(
 * Mamarok is sad about the WLAN scanner still not working in Natty
<steveire> apachelogger: What do you mean doesn't update? Doesn't get new messages?
<Riddell> Mamarok: can't browse for any wifi networks?
<steveire> Can you akonadictl restart and see what messages come out when it hangs? 
<steveire> Should https://bugs.launchpad.net/~steveire show me closed bugs?
<steveire> If not where can I see closed bugs?
<Mamarok> Riddell: the only thing that is shown is a hidden network, but the other WLANs aroun don't show up, they show up on the Android phone though
<ulysses> do we have a Kubuntu presentation template? I will introduce Kubuntu 11.04 on two release party, and I want a proper template
<Riddell> Mamarok: presumably you've clicked "Show More"?
<Mamarok> Riddell: of course :)
<Mamarok> I also tried to scan. nothing shows
<Riddell> ulysses: my conf.kde.in ones used an adapted KDE slide theme http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4398
<Riddell> Mamarok: I've not heard other problems so it's probably an issue with the driver for your hardware, file a bug on network-manager I guess
<Mamarok> OK
<ulysses> Riddell: thanks
<Mamarok> it worked on Maverick, so there is nothing changed on my side
<Mamarok> Riddell: reporting the bug now
<apachelogger> steveire: there is quite the flood going on
<steveire> Do you have a lot of resources?
<apachelogger> steveire: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/log.xz
<apachelogger> no, only 2
<apachelogger> it seems as if it got stuck refreshing gmail
<apachelogger> or maybe kmail just has a short rescan time ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> 1 minute :D
<apachelogger> that would explain that I suppose ^^
<apachelogger> steveire: maybe it stopped updating because it stumbled over itself due to the short rescan interval?
<apachelogger> interestingly enough changing the setting to 10 minutes does not seem to stop the rescanning
<steveire> apachelogger: Could be. I don't know much about the imap resource
<apachelogger> I started akonadi again, we'll see if the increased interval helps
<nigelb> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, the banner seems to overflow :(
<Riddell> nigelb: yeah, not ideal
<Riddell> I can cut it down a bit but my artwork skills are not as good as sheytan's http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/11.04-release/banner-short2.png :(
<nigelb> Riddell: you can probably resize it to fit into that width
<nigelb> want me to take a poke?
<Riddell> nigelb: sure, if your krita/gimp skills are up to it
<Riddell> everyone: any other comments? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<steveire> Where can I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/+bug/683743 akonadi 1.5.0-0ubuntu2  to see what the solution was there? It doesn't seem to be in natty. Is it in proposed or something?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 683743 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Please investigate adjusting the mysql apparmor profile to support akonadi" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<sheytan> Riddell give me a minute
<yofel_> steveire: it is in natty, more like natty has 1.5.2-0ubuntu1, but the new apparmor profile is still the same
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're monkeying with the web site, I'd appreciate it if you'd put something in there about KDE SC 4.5.5 in maverick-updates.  I coulnd't get into the site last night.
<ulysses> „The power management configuration area has been given a new, easier natty narwhal no release candidateto use interface”
<ulysses> Riddell: that's a bit stragónge for me^
<steveire> yofel: Thanks.
<steveire> patches/02_hardcode_debian_mysqld_path.diff  makes no sense to me
<steveire> Ah, it's not in the series anymore.
<Riddell> ScottK: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.5-updates ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks good.  Was that there already?
<ScottK> If it wasn't you, it must have been ryanakca.
<Riddell> I just put it up
<ScottK> Perfect.   Thanks.
<c2tarun> will the release of natty be announced on this channel?
<sheytan> Riddell http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2804/sssskt.png
<Riddell> thanks sheytan, you rock
<sheytan> welcome :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: #ubuntu-release-party for the main party, can always do with some kubuntu love in there
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 11.04 Nearly here!
<c2tarun> Riddell: I think the release is announced but BitTorrent link on kubuntu website is giving me 404 error.
<yofel> the links on http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ are fine though
<Riddell> c2tarun: well spotted, fixed
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 11.04 is here! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<Riddell> awooga
<yofel> \o/
 * Riddell high fives yofel, c2tarun, sheytan, ScottK
 * c2tarun high five :)
 * Riddell hugs ulysses, steveire, apachelogger, nigelb, Mamarok
<steveire> Awesome.
<nigelb> wait, I didn't do anything yet :)
 * nigelb hugs Riddell back
 * Riddell dances with maco and agateau 
<ulysses> top of the page \o/ http://ubuntu.hu/
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you still up for suggestions about stuff to add to the release announcement?  If so, kubuntu-full and the fact that the DVD now installs everything is perhaps worth a mention.
<Riddell> ScottK: got a sentence I can paste in?
<Riddell> or I can remind you of the password to edit yourself :)
<ScottK> I'd like the password, but how about this first: "When installing from the Kubuntu DVD, the full package set from the DVD is automatically installed.  To expand an existing system to this broader set of packages, install that 'kubuntu-full' package."
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<sheytan> Congratulations! :D
<Riddell> s/that/the/ I think
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<arpan> Riddell: one of the download links on release notes page redirects to https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ,which prompts for password
<ScottK> Riddell: That's fine (the edit)
<Riddell> arpan: which one?
<arpan> Riddell: the link is in "Download ISO image files"
<arpan> Riddell: it says "our download page"
<Riddell> arpan: fixed, thanks
<arpan> Riddell: same for md5 checksums link -> "alongside the cd images"
<arpan> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> also fixed
<maco> wow
<maco> ive never been awake around release time before
<ScottK> Are there any artwork type people going to UDS?
 * Riddell releases maco 
<Riddell> ScottK: not that I know of
<ScottK> It would be nice to get the Kubuntu wiki theme refreshed.  It seems very dated compared to kubuntu.org.
<Riddell> well sheytan did a design, it's the technical side that needs done
<Riddell> I'm told it's quite fiddly, you have to edit moin stuff directly
<ScottK> Ouch.
<Riddell> so it needs someone who knows HTML and Python and how to talk to the website people
<arpan> no jigdo templates for 11.04 desktop images?
<Riddell> arpan: desktop images aren't made from .deb files, they can't have jigdo
<arpan> oh okay.. didn't knew that. thanks!!
<bambee> sheytan: nice banner ;)
 * Mamarok hugs everyone as well
<Mamarok> Riddell: big ones for you {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<jussi> Riddell: does this mean you are now not officially ours anymore? 
<Mamarok> Riddell: we will miss you so much, 6 Month is an awfully long time
<bambee> :'(
<sheytan> bambee thanks :)
 * Riddell hugs jussi and bambee 
<bambee> ;)
<Riddell> jussi: I'll always be yours!
<bambee> aaah :)
<jussi> :D
<bambee> however, it's a good challenge for the community , imho.
 * jussi be's a bit trollish and mumbles about blue headed stepchildren and resources :P :P :P 
<maco> hang on, we dont want to prove him unnecessary or anything. then think about how many full time kubuntu people canonical will think they need!
<jussi> hehe
<Riddell> jussi: none of your trolling!
 * jussi behaves
<jussi> nah, its good Riddell learns new stuff, then we can make him do even more stuff :P
<bambee> Riddell: you join the rocking bazaar team for 6 months, right ? you will learn many things that's cool ;)
<maco> weird. dput is telling me my signed changes file isnt signed
<bambee> (bazaar rocks so much!)
<maco> oh it says no public key. but my keys are on the ubuntu keyserver and imported into lp. i am so confused.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any suggestions on how to deal with spec approval in LP for this cycle?
<maco>   oh here it is
<maco> launchpad is broken
<maco> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715
<ScottK> maco: LP being broken is not news.
<ScottK> That particular bit of brokenness you can ignore.  It happens whenever LP and the keyserver aren't on speaking terms.
<maco> but the upload actually does go through?
<ScottK> Yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks, I was just about to get to it.
<ryanakca> Riddell, ScottK: For the wiki theme, the python parts aren't that bad, unless you're doing something fancy, you can just grab lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-wikitheme and edit the lists of HTML lines in the header / footer / etc functions of MoinMoin/theme/kubuntunew.py . The images / css / js are all under the wiki/htdocs/kubuntunew directory.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Right.  That problem being that I can't.
<ryanakca> *nod*. I have my last exam today, but if someone has the design done and you're simply looking for someone to implement it and nag sysadmins for a few months, I can manage that.
<apachelogger> steveire: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600255/
<apachelogger> steveire: I was marking read all in one folder, then went to another one and trie to read a new mail
<apachelogger> no dice :(
<steveire> Hmmm.
<steveire> Reproducable?
<Riddelll> sheytan: ping, do you have that wiki design still around?
<steveire> apachelogger: Best file a bug if so. Kevin Ottens knows the imap stuff bt I don't.
<apachelogger> steveire: apparently so if I try to open another mail while akonadi is still marking others as \Seen
<steveire> Ok, so the item fetch times out
<steveire> But if it's done marking things as seen then it works?
<steveire> If so, that's a known bug that I need to poke volker to fix in akonadi
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> maybe those not-update-issues I had were from me marking too many unread mails as read ^^
<apachelogger> it would appear I read >5k mails in 2 days
<apachelogger> somewhat unlikely ^^
<sheytan> Riddell sec
<Riddell> sheytan, ryanakca: found it http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/wiki/
<ryanakca> Riddell, sheytan: Looks good, where might I find the relevant images?
<sheytan> ryanakca you can't, this mockup sucks, and i will do another one :D
<ryanakca> sheytan: Alright
<ScottK> ryanakca: Can you make a spec for this work?  It should (at least in theory) help with the nagging IS part.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure, I'll write it down in my agenda for tomorrow morning, I have my last exam later on today and need to study.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.  Tomorrow would be great.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: is it just me or can one not go to kde-look.org with our default browser without hitting a bug?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I wouldn't find anything surprising about that.
<apachelogger> and now it apparently froze
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eet iz a webkit bug
<shadeslayer> safari has it too apparently
<amichair> Congrats on the release! Thanks everyone for such wonderful work!!
<Riddell> thanks amichair!
<amichair> nono, thank *you*! :-)
<amichair> Riddell: and have fun on your job roundabout thingy :-)
<amichair> btw there seems to be a rogue paste on the website announcement in "a new, easier natty narwhal no release candidateto use interface"
<Riddell> amichair: fixed, thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and that changes the fact how?
<shadeslayer> changes what fact?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's a server problem, i really can't do much 
<shadeslayer> + about it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://gist.github.com/946558 << sadly .. syncevolution crashes for me everytime i try to query it's dbus interface ;(
<shadeslayer> s/;/:
<apachelogger> better than having your machine die on you because of overheating
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> true that
 * apachelogger ponders throwing his laptop at dell and use the netzbook instead
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Dell sucks
<shadeslayer> in terms of hardware i mean
<apachelogger> as jahava witness I must say that hardware in general sucks
<apachelogger> but that is another story
<apachelogger> zareason is the future
<ScottK> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<ScottK> That needs updating.
<ScottK> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<ScottK> Anyway, 4.6.3 tarballs are starting to emerge.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Ninja time? I thought it is party time ;)
<ScottK> Can someone work on this?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help script
<kubotu> Create mini plugins on IRC. 'script add <name> <code>' => Create script named <name> with the Ruby program <code>. 'script list' => Show a list of all known scripts. 'script show <name>' => Show the source code for <name>. 'script del <name>' => Delete the script <name>. 'script eval <expr>' => evaluate expression <expr>. 'script echo <expr>' => evaluate and display expression <expr>. See also: add, allow, deny.
<apachelogger> kubotu: script del ninjas
<kubotu> alright
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> done
<ScottK> We need to package 4.6.3 for natty updates PPA.
<shadeslayer> on it
<shadeslayer> seeing how syncevo dbus is completely busted
<apachelogger> ScottK: a dude just got kubuntu on an archos tablet running using my instructions ;)
<ScottK> Very cool.
<ScottK> Documentation FTW.
 * apachelogger asked him to join the mobile team
<JontheEchidna> meh, time to remove #ubuntu+1 from my autojoin list again
<JontheEchidna> yay on release, tho!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw about your kubuntu-meta fix, i couldn't get it to work since i have the experimental PPA installed
<shadeslayer> s/installed/enabled
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Oh.  Good to know.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: around?
<bambee> ScottK: btw, when new archives are opened ? (for oneiric)
<apachelogger> bambee: usually that takes one or two weeks
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not anymore.  It may be open later today or tomorrow.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> speed upz ftw
<bambee> after UDS in this case, thats make sense
<apachelogger> no vacation ftl though
<maco> ScottK: im going to add a kubuntu accessibility spec. Since QAccessible & KAccessible now exist, it's integration time
<ScottK> Great.
<maco> I talked to Riddell about it yesterday, and he wants me to get the accessibility thing on the livecd going. TheMuso said he'd be available to answer questions as i do that
<maco> is there an onscreen keyboard option in kdm yet?
<shadeslayer> maco: not that i can see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Firefox is going to be shipped in 11.10 ?
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu 11.10 i mean
<shadeslayer> uhmm .. do we update KDE 4.6.3 for Maverick as well?
<yofel> I would, but only if we can get that into natty-updates reasonably soon. Considering how much work that is I'm not sure...
<JontheEchidna> dammit, unity exposes a bug in my .desktop parser... http://i.imgur.com/wSTRr.png
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging >> all sorts of clean
<shadeslayer> i've skipped maverick for now
<shadeslayer> steveire: you're working on PIM right?
<yofel> shadeslayer: you started on anything?
<shadeslayer> not yet
<shadeslayer> yofel: feel free to take up libs :
<shadeslayer> i'm cleaning up the wiki page some more
<yofel> will do so then
<c2tarun> yofel: there are some new packaging tasks on ninja packaging page I guess.
<yofel> yep KDE SC 4.6.3
<c2tarun> yofel: so we have to start packaging?
<yofel> yep, shadeslayer was cleaning the wiki page just now
<c2tarun> yofel: ok meanwhile I am going to request for an ec2 :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<bambee> we bump these packages into ninjas , then we move them into kubuntu-backport ? (since natty is released now)
<yofel> kubuntu-ppa, since it's an update
<bambee> ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Normally once there's a release we don't go back, so I'd say don't bother with maverick.
<c2tarun> Well I heard few days ago that Riddell is going to be busy with some other stuffs, is there anyone else who can provide us an ec2 on request?
<bambee> what does "WIP" mean , btw ?
<maco> bambee: work in progress
<apachelogger> Why so serIous Pal
<maco> i totally thought i was on the knitting channel when i said that
<maco> probably still applies though
<bambee> maco: ok thanks
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> I am looking at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcm-gtk/+bug/473197, and it also affects Debian testing
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 473197 in kcm-gtk (Ubuntu) "kcm-gtk writes settings into wrong file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EagleScreen> and also affects gentoo
<maco> doh
<EagleScreen> why do not change the file name?
<apachelogger> maco: launchpad could use an ubuntu-knitters team
<maco> apachelogger: there's an ubuntu group on ravelry
<maco> and a debian group
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: that is a design decision
<apachelogger> you might want to have different gtk themes for gnome and kde
<maco> that makes sense
<apachelogger> hence the kcm does not write into the default file but expects the user (or the caring distribution) to setup stuff
<apachelogger> setup stuff = set the env var on logi
<apachelogger> n
<maco> so your gtk apps use a oxygen-lookalike in kde but look "normal" in gnome
<EagleScreen> yes, the the fact is that some distributions are affected by the bug, which should be the real solution?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> *it is not bug*
<apachelogger> the bug this report is about is that apparently sometimes on kubuntu the env var is not set appropriately
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: setting the gtk theme in kcm-gtk and seeing how it is not applied is a bug
<apachelogger> the kcm is supposed to write into a different rc file and I doubt that would ever chane
<apachelogger> see what maco wrote for a rationale
 * rdieter feels bad for not upstreaming, but the env var doesn't get set when the file is set for the first time, has patch
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: yeah, not for us
<EagleScreen> yeah because on kubuntu you set that variable in some way
<rdieter> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=kcm-gtk.git;a=blob;f=kcm-gtk-0.5.3-gtkrc_setenv.patch
<apachelogger> rdieter: looks handy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<ScottK> c2tarun: It's probably time you worked on learning how to build packages on your local machine.
<JontheEchidna> rdieter, apachelogger: thanks
 * apachelogger hates compiling webkit
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okay
<apachelogger> rdieter, JontheEchidna: that should use qgetenv btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pulling it is a PITA itself
<c2tarun> ScottK: the biggest problem is I have a slow internet connection, I am downloading kubuntu 11.04 iso since last 5:30 hrs and it will still take 30 more hours :/
<rdieter> apachelogger: sure, I think I stole that from some other old/bad code. 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: why don't you torrent it?
<apachelogger> stealing code ftw :D
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: its in torrent. 30kbps :(
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that is my avg speed. max is 50
<ScottK> bambee: We're almost on soft feature freeze for KDE 4.7, so if you want to propose to change to userconfig, you best do it fast.
<apachelogger> ScottK: userconfig is in kde?
<apachelogger> I thought that never got included
<JontheEchidna> ^it is not
<JontheEchidna> yuriy and I have been maintaining it in launchpad
<ScottK> Dunno.  Just reading bambee's addition to the spec wiki page.
<bambee> ScottK: userconfig is in kde ?
<bambee> aahh
 * apachelogger giggles
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: shouldn't take more than 7-8 hours on a torrent then
<ScottK> I thought it was in extragear or something, but I guess now.
<ScottK> now/not
<bambee> well, propose it to upstream as an alternative of kuser is just an idea for now, we need to discuss about that
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: oh... sorry I wrote 30 hrs, its 30 mins :)
<bambee> imo
<JontheEchidna> yes, yuriy and I have discussed upstreaming, but neither of us ever got around to it
<JontheEchidna> andbody who wants to pick up the ball and run with it is welcome
<JontheEchidna> iirc the bzr repo is writable to anyone in kubuntu-memebers
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: BTW where is Riddell?
<shadeslayer> i don't know :D
<bambee> ScottK: well, who I need to contact ?
<EagleScreen> then the GTK2_RC_FILES variable is a KDE specific variable?
<ScottK> bambee: Dunno.  I'm not involved in upstream development.  I suspect apachelogger might be able to guide you.
 * bambee hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> bambee: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/SVN_Guidelines
<bambee> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> bambee: with git it is basically the same except that you'd file a bug with the kde sysadmins to create a playground project
<bambee> personally I prefer git :)
<apachelogger> well, I don't think you can get a playground project in svn anymore anyway :P
<apachelogger> bu thte guidelines only talk about svn still
<bambee> ok
<yofel> can you guys open the packaging page? I'm getting 500s just trying to open it o.O
<yofel> works now o.O
<maco> yofel: wiki full of slowiness is all
<yofel> yeah, I'm used to 500s when saving pages, just not when opening them..
<shadeslayer> they should upgrade moin moin
<shadeslayer> or rather : moinmoin
<yofel> +1
<shadeslayer> better idea : replace moinmoin with mediawiki
<maco> from one of the Alans' research, i think it turns out to be a configuration error
<maco> that nobody's gotten around to fixing
 * yofel wonders how many RT tickets were filed about that so far...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: around.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does resizing konsole fsck up X for you now?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nope
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: desktop effects turned off
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> well.. the freeze is gone here, but my screen is full of artefacts on resizing konsole
<Quintasan> oh, that happended to me with desktop effects too
<Quintasan> turn them off :P
<shadeslayer> but ... but ... but .. i <3 transparencies :D
<yofel> then don't resize konsole
<Quintasan> Enjoy your artifacts then.
<EagleScreen> in Debian testing and unstable Desktop effects works pretty well with my intel card, but in Kubuntu natty they are very slow and KDE disable them, anyone would know why?
<c2tarun> well is there any difference b/w beta2 and natty released? I mean do I need to upgrade?
<ScottK> c2tarun: If you have been applying updates along the way, no. 
<c2tarun> ScottK: ok :) thanks
<yofel> EagleScreen: happens on my eeePC with an 945GME too, XRender disables some effects but works
<yofel> opengl only runs at like 0.5 FPS
<yofel> unless I disable the effects that don't work in xrender, without those opengl works ok too
<EagleScreen> on Debian works well with opengl
<EagleScreen> where is the difference?
<ScottK> Disable blur and it should be fine.
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan yeah, i guess i'll have to live with it
<yofel> ScottK: it's not only blur, I need to disable like 6 effects so it doesn't lag
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope ... still have the issue
<Quintasan> I think new NVidia driver broke something
<shadeslayer> and now my screen is all pixelated
<yofel> EagleScreen: not sure either, except that debian unstable has a newer intel driver
<ScottK> Oh.  nvidia.  No wonder.  I was commenting about the Intel 945 based netbook.
<EagleScreen> the same happens on debian testing with 2.14.0
<Quintasan> The pixelation happens here too (NVidia GeForce GTS250)
<yofel> shadeslayer: the konsole bug is now against nvidia, someone said that nvidia-173 works
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/rzkQq.png
<shadeslayer> 173 :O
<shadeslayer> thats like as old as apachelogger
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah, looks same here with effects on
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What's the theme and colour scheme?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Plasma theme is Produkt and color theme is osbidian coast 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and jussi's qss theme file for Quassel
<Quintasan> apachelogger: From where and when are you flying to Budapest?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: cool
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> I gotta go
<Quintasan> Damn school
<Blizzz> who did the header graphic for the website (http://www.kubuntu.org/files/11.04-release/banner.png)? is a file with layers available, that can be edited (e.g. for l10n)?
<yofel> Blizzz: talk to sheytan when you see him
<Blizzz> yofel: thx for the hint!
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: where am I going to get the 4.6.3 version of any pacakge on ninja packaging page?
<c2tarun> yofel: ^^
<yofel> ktown only, what do you need
<Quintasan> oy
<c2tarun> yofel: kdegames
<Quintasan> leave some work for me for tomorrow
<Quintasan> school's off earlier
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please give me the link for accessing from ktown?
<yofel> c2tarun: no, I'll give you a local link over PM, you need your ssh key on ktown for sftp
<Quintasan> c2tarun: It's a SSH server, if your keys are not in ktown's base then you can't access them directly
<Quintasan> I think Riddell can add people there
<c2tarun> Quintasan: well I accessed ktown earlier.
<Quintasan> You did?
<c2tarun> yup
<yofel> from ec2 I would guess
<c2tarun> yup.
<Quintasan> I see
<yofel> c2tarun: is your key there? or was that riddells?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: but I logged into ktown from my system.
<yofel> c2tarun: sftp ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org then
<c2tarun> yofel: ^
<Quintasan> c2tarun: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<yofel> stable/4.6.3/src/
<Quintasan> more like this
<Quintasan> c2tarun: if it asks for Passphrase to your key then you are set
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok I am in :) thanks
<Quintasan> \o/
<yofel> :)
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<yofel> gn
<c2tarun> gn
<Quintasan> yofel: save some work for me or else my skills will get rusty :P
<yofel> Quintasan: add yourself on the wiki then
<yofel> some non-depency package
<Quintasan> gah, k
<yofel> *dependency 
<Quintasan> good night anyways :P
<yofel> sure, sleep well
<bambee> Quintasan: 'night
<c2tarun> hell it will take 30 mins to copy kdegames tarball from ktown to my system :( got I am so much missing ec2 Riddell where are you?
<bambee> apachelogger: once I did read this page, I can create an account to identity and ask an account ? o_O , I mean, that all ? 
<bambee> "Normally, any developer who has done some work on KDE can apply for a KDE SVN account." => it's not my case
<yofel> c2tarun: that seems to be faster than it'll take me to pull oxygen-icons off launchpad, somehow I'm only getting ~400kbps from it :(
<c2tarun> well you can divide your speed by 10 and you'll get my speed then ;*(
<apachelogger> bambee: its a jersey thing
<apachelogger> bambee: basically you just need someone to vouch for you
<bambee> I thought it was more complicated...
<bambee> apparently I was wrong :)
<bambee> well, who does vouch for me ?
<maco> anyone who's seen your code for kde
<bambee> userconfig was originally by some kubuntu developers, I just added some features. anyone can see the code on my lp
<bambee>  originally developed *
<c2tarun> is there any way to just get the debian folder of the previous version?
<yofel> c2tarun: for the kde package sure, get it from bzr
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<yofel> make sure the version in bzr is the same as in the archive though
<c2tarun> yofel: you guys are building on natty or oniric?
<c2tarun> oneiric
<yofel> natty, oneiric isn't open yet
 * apachelogger sings song
<apachelogger> bambee: urly for codez plz
<bambee> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/guidance/userconfig-kde4
<yofel> ScottK: did we plan a date to switch the branches over to ~kubuntu-packagers ?
<ScottK> yofel: "now"
 * apachelogger rolly on them floors
<bambee> apachelogger: it's not completly finished yet, but I've just some minor changes to do
<apachelogger> why did no one ever tell me about jersey shore
<apachelogger> this is hilarious
<bambee> apachelogger: btw, it's written in python /P
<bambee> :P
<yofel> ScottK: who wanted to do that?
<ScottK> That's on the list of stuff I think Riddell would normally take care of.  I think any kubuntu-member can do it though.
<apachelogger> bambee: I know
<ScottK> JFDI if you feel motivated.
<apachelogger> bambee: not much code produced yet, so I couldn't vouch
<apachelogger> bambee: I suggest you just continue work on launchpad for now
<bambee> apachelogger: I just modified the CMakeLists, I added a dbus helper and now all changes take place when the user clicks "apply"
<apachelogger> doesn't make much a difference whether it is in playground or not anyway ^^
<bambee> that's all
<apachelogger> bambee: yeah, not much code to draw an opinion from, just what I said :P
<bambee> :P
 * apachelogger wonders if userconfig has ugly code because of python or because the authors did not speak python long enough when they were working on it
<apachelogger> bambee: you could like port it to cpp :P
<apachelogger> it would like increase the chances of getting to replace kuser :P
 * apachelogger notes that to replace kuser one would also need more scalable design on the actual management side of things
<bambee> apachelogger: I could yes, but it would be totally silly. why completely rewrite a code ? python is not an argument :)
<apachelogger> namely you'd have to support multiple backends
<apachelogger> backend being strategies in this case
<bambee> it supports multiple backends
<apachelogger> as every distro has their own set of tools to manage users and whatnot
<bambee> see utils/unixauthdb.py
<apachelogger> + cross platformness is a concern these days
<apachelogger> bambee: python is absolutely an argument, if you look at the printer applet in kdeutils
<yofel> ScottK: I'll move the packaging branches later then, I'll poke you if I'm unsure if a branch should be moved
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> it is basically maintained by us (us = mostly jr)
<apachelogger> and I do not think that is out of a general disconcern, but rather that python applications have a tendency to end up very unhackable
<apachelogger> with their monster sized blob files for gui and stuff
<apachelogger> just saying
<maco> blog files?
<maco> erm
<maco> blob files?
<apachelogger> maco: large accumulations of seamingly unrelated things
<apachelogger> often it has happend that what would have been in multiple files in cpp ends up in one python file
<apachelogger> in particular the printer stuff is IMHO such a case, at least I did not find the code very hackable the 3 or so times I had to look at it ^^
<bambee> apachelogger: we should probably ask to other people here, and if they agree. I could rewrite it in cpp... 
<rbelem> apachelogger, it depends on the way the developer is writing the code
<bambee> otherwise I can continue to maintain it in python :)
<apachelogger> bambee: dude that is totally a maintainer decision :P
<apachelogger> if you feel more comfortable not rewriting it, then just don't :P
<rbelem> bambee, probably upstream would prefer c++
<apachelogger> they always do
<bambee> mhhhh
<apachelogger> but there is no reason to disqualify pyth0rn
<apachelogger> oh come to think of it
<apachelogger> plenty of things get more complicated (localization, dbus...)
<apachelogger> it is actually a shame that writing a dbus service in cpp is actually much faster than pyth0rn :S
<apachelogger> I mean, a good thing, but a shame for python
<bambee> seriously ? did you ever write a dbus service in python ? there is nothing to do ? o_O
<bambee> s/?/!/
<valorie> misspelling on the main release page: To upgrade your existing instsllation -- should be installation
<bambee> apachelogger: in python dbus stubs are automatically and semantically handled via python method annotations :)
<apachelogger> bambee: which is the problem right there
<valorie> Riddell: ^^^
<apachelogger> in cpp you just throw an xml file at it :P
<JontheEchidna> the python way seems magic
<apachelogger> well actually, that is more important for the adapter use case really
 * yofel goes re-owning the branches
<JontheEchidna> the Qt/C++ way Just Makes Sense (tm)
<apachelogger> you have the lib that exposes the service deploy the xml, then you grab it a build time autogenerate an adapter and apply the logic
<apachelogger> way smoother
<apachelogger> talking about branches
<apachelogger> did we move them from kubuntu members yet?
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm just doing that
<apachelogger> if not, I would argue that now is the time :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yofel++
<apachelogger> yofel: I hope you have made a script for that ^^
 * apachelogger remembers well the days he created the flipping branches
<apachelogger> there was no launchpadlib or it did not do what needed to be done if memory serves well
<apachelogger> that was one pain in the neck
<yofel> nope, a) I don't think all -members branches should be switched b) my lplib foo isn't up for that
<apachelogger> ah, fair enough
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I hope you are jealous, cause I have qml2 :P
<JontheEchidna> qml... 2?
<bambee> apachelogger: the problem is, I am not really a maintainer. I just wrote a patch for it actually
 * JontheEchidna never really used QML in the first place
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: scenegraph awesomeness
<apachelogger> it is all in gl
<JontheEchidna> is that their graphicsview replacement?
<apachelogger> so that mesa can break our apps
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> but on the plus side, only mesa and the drivers can break it now
<apachelogger> actually it makes sense, painting shit with raster is one flipping PITA
<apachelogger> also dreadfully slow
<Blackmoon> Riddell: hi, at this addres: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block  the link of DVD mirror is wrong must replace 11.04  instead of 10.10 in the url
<apachelogger> I made a phonon video graphicsitem prototype yesterday
<apachelogger> even if you do minimal upscaling (be it only 5px each direction) raster will lag like nothing you had ever seen before
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/output.mkv
<apachelogger> soon we can have phonon .prn on symbian fons ^^
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> valorie: Fixed.
<maco> goodness, he's already defected?
<apachelogger> maco: defected?
<maco> apachelogger: left
<apachelogger> maco: jr?
 * apachelogger is confused
<maco> yes
<apachelogger> apparently, well, cycle is over, so...
<apachelogger> that said, I might go to rehab this cycle, I need to get off the .prn and the drinking
<apachelogger> I am not 17 anymore :S
<ScottK> Blackmoon: I believe I've fixed it.  thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have decided we will make firefox default for 11.10 :P
<ScottK> How much space does it take?
<valorie> thanks, Riddell
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is to be researched
<ScottK> valorie: I look like Riddell?
<apachelogger> we could just toss libre in favor of calligra :P
<maco> ScottK: i once called rgreening "Riddell" so she could be farther off
<valorie> lol, thanks ScottK
 * valorie needs another cup of coffee!
<ScottK> maco: That's at least explainable as tab completion fail of some kind.
<apachelogger> you are all wicked, that's what you are!
<valorie> maco, you are evil!
 * apachelogger needs to write a mail actually
<maco> ScottK: it was in person
 * apachelogger actually better schedules this for tomorrow
<valorie> the kilt sort of gives him away, though
<ScottK> Oh.  Less understandable then.
<maco> it wasnt a friday, so no kilt
<maco> it was probably the day i met them though..
<valorie> what, kilts are only for Fridays?
<valorie> now I'm really confused
<Blackmoon> ScottK: fixeed :-)
<apachelogger> tutu > kilt
<apachelogger> you can wear a tutu every day
<maco> valorie: he wears it for party-night at UDS, and thats always on a friday
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> apachelogger: YOU can wear a tutu every day
<valorie> you will never catch ME in one
<apachelogger> well, just saying, it is an option
<valorie> maco, I had actually met Riddell before you arrived at UDS
 * apachelogger might just bring a tutu to UDS to proof his point
<JontheEchidna> lol
<maco> well yes, i was a day late
<JontheEchidna> hey, that reminds me
<valorie> so your efforts at my confusion were only partially successful
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think we'll finally be both at the same UDS
<maco> he apparently jumped out of the pool and followed me when he saw me carrying my bags up to the hotel room
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uh, right, groovy \o/
<valorie> damn it, I forgot to empty trash before making my backup
<apachelogger> we should manage to get a plan for world domination going ^^
<valorie> grrrr
<maco> valorie: efforts at your confusion? i met riddell a year and a half before either of us met you... thats when i mixed up the names
<Riddell> evening
<valorie> lol
<maco> Riddell: oh you havent deserted us yet!
<apachelogger> 'lo Riddell
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we seem to be out of UDS sync. We should keep journals like prof. river song/ the doctor for when we do meet up :P
<apachelogger> oh lulz
<apachelogger> awesome
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> we should plan a doctor who watching for whatever episode gets aired whilst everybody is tied up flying
<ulysses> Doctor Who on Saturday?
<JontheEchidna> yeah. maybe sunday night once everybody's settled in we can all watch it or something
<yofel> branches moved
<yofel> ScottK: check if there's something left that should be moved https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<JontheEchidna> My flight'll be coming it at around noonish on sunday
<JontheEchidna> I have a 2 hour layover in germany, so I'll be able to say I've technically been there :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sunday night is bar night
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> are there actually any pre/post uds plans?
<apachelogger> sightseeing or something
 * apachelogger did not yet get his train tickets, so... :P
<Riddell> should I have a notice of this 4.6.3 in my e-mail?  has my e-mail broken?
<yofel> Riddell: you should have  a "KDE 4.6.3 tarballs (try#1 part1) uploaded" mail yes
<c2tarun> yofel: how can I get those mails that tarballs are uploaded?
<yofel> c2tarun: that's from the kde-packagers ML
<Riddell> c2tarun: ubuntu@ec2-50-17-170-181.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<c2tarun> ohh....
<c2tarun> Riddell: thanks :)
<bambee> good night
<yofel> gn Blizzz
<yofel> ..
<Riddell> Blizzz: did you get your image?
<Blizzz> Riddell: nope, did not see sheytan, yet
<Blizzz> yofel: gn8
<Riddell> Blizzz: I think I have it
<Blizzz> would be cool if you could forward it
<Riddell> Blizzz: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/base.xcf
<Blizzz> Riddell: i get an 403
<Riddell> Blizzz: try now
<Blizzz> Riddell: works! thanks!
 * apachelogger dances with Mamarok
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3rkLRJ0m0k \o/
<apachelogger> liza ftw
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-29
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I feel honored *bows*
<apachelogger> Mamarok: we need a dancing night in randa :D
<Mamarok> apachelogger: sounds like a plan :)
<Mamarok> markey: ^
<markey> plan!
<markey> so that will be sandsmark
<apachelogger> markey: sandsmark is the night? :O
<c2tarun> in ktown there are some versions of application newer than 4.6.3, do we have to pack newer version or 4.6.3 only?
<ScottK> 4.6.3 only.
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> bambee: hey :)
<c2tarun> bambee: you packing kde-workspace?
<bambee> hey:)
<c2tarun> bambee: you packing kde-workspace?
<bambee> No time. I will package it this evening. You can package it if you want :)
<c2tarun> bambee: sure I just uploaded kdebindings, if it build there before you returned I'll take it :)
<bambee> (I've a lot of work to do today...)
<c2tarun> bambee: no prob :)
<bambee> c2tarun: don't forget to check symbols and to build with pbuilder before uploading it ;)
<c2tarun> bambee: sure :)
<bambee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc  o_O
<c2tarun> bambee: nice :)
<bambee> hehe
 * bambee imagines this video at the previous UDS... lol
<c2tarun> debfx: ping
<c2tarun> bambee: I just read an update on ninja packaging page to bump the version of kde-sc-dev-latest (this update was not there before), I uploaded few pacakges but didn't bumped there versions. Is there any way to fix them without uploading a new ppa version?
<debfx> c2tarun: pong
<bambee> I don't think so, launchpad will reject your packages because the same packages with the same version already exist...
<c2tarun> bambee: they are accepted, I got the mail.
<bambee> I've no ideas
<c2tarun> debfx:  I just read an update on ninja packaging page to bump the version of kde-sc-dev-latest (this update was not there before), I uploaded few pacakges but didn't bumped there versions. Is there any way to fix them without uploading a new ppa version?
<debfx> c2tarun: no, you need to upload a new version
<c2tarun> debfx: ohh... :( anyway I'll upload :) thanks
<debfx> yofel: kde4libs symbols file need to be updated: http://paste.kde.org/40087/
<yofel> debfx: oops, thanks, I missed that somehow
<jussi> there seems to be a distinct lack of kubuntu people going to be at UDS this time :/
<apachelogger> jussi: arch is the new kubuntu
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> apachelogger: are you going ?
<apachelogger> to arch?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> windows 7
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/RLTOZ.png
<apachelogger> it is the cutez building
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> apachelogger: I meant to UDS
<apachelogger> ah, yes
<apachelogger> also, mingw is apparently so utter shit that their make does not do multiple jobs
<apachelogger> how lame is that
<jussi> btw, is there a current (natty) replacement for stasks? (ie. to get the icons only in the taskbar)
<apachelogger> stasks - the broken concept
<apachelogger> jussi: so, why does stasks not work anymore?
<jussi> !find stasks
<ubottu> File stasks found in gplcver, libapache-mod-jk-doc
<jussi> apachelogger: it doesnt seem to be in the repos anymore? 
<yofel> plasma-widget-smooth-tasks ?
<jussi> !info plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<ubottu> plasma-widget-smooth-tasks (source: plasma-widget-smooth-tasks): alternate task manager plasma widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0~wip20100227-1.1 (natty), package size 283 kB, installed size 684 kB
<jussi> oh bah
<jussi> thanks
<apachelogger> dubdubdub
<apachelogger> jussi: to say it with the words of our mom Debian... RTFM :P
<jussi> apachelogger: shssshhhshshshshh :P
<yofel> ^^
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> oh goody
<apachelogger> I think the youtube royal transmissions are on
<lucidfox> smooth-tasks is buggy, though -_-
<lucidfox> I couldn't get it to retain launchers
<jussi> apachelogger: http://www.celebritysmackblog.com/2011/04/29/royal-wedding-watch-online-ustream-streaming/ ;P
<apachelogger> cause it is the shitz
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/TheRoyalChannel
<apachelogger> when I am getting married I want equally crazy stuff
 * apachelogger likes them cars
<jussi> apachelogger: you are getting married? :P ;P
<apachelogger> sure, why not?
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<apachelogger> weddings are awesome
<DarkwingDuck> dang wife woke me up for a blasted wedding or something :P:P
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I hope you are watching on the youtubez
<apachelogger> with live commentary in textual form
<apachelogger> this is actually much bettar than silly television, people are constantly talking shit there
<DarkwingDuck> Nope.... I'm more worried about my credit card getting sold from the hack on the playstation network
<DarkwingDuck> Oh my apachelogger.... American TV is gushing about it... rather pathedic IMO
<apachelogger> owww
<apachelogger> everyone is going the crazy
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... wife wakes me up... So I figured this would be a good time to upgrade my perduction desktop to 11.04
<DarkwingDuck> *Production
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you should like watch the flipping queen
<apachelogger> actually I wonder if she got a face lift at some point, she looks better than her son
<DarkwingDuck> flipping queen? :D Never heard it put so.... elegantly
<apachelogger> oh oh oh the bride!
<apachelogger> zomg
<DarkwingDuck> Is she wearing her famous see-through dress from teh uni fasion show??
<apachelogger> it is not to be seen clearly
<apachelogger> it is a big sekrit it would appear
<tsimpson> it's white... and frilly
<apachelogger> maybe they should have used a car with tainted windows or something
<apachelogger> windows
 * apachelogger giggles
<DarkwingDuck> BAH If it's not that dress then I'm not bothering watching.
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<apachelogger> zomg she looks the gorgeous
<apachelogger> actually she really should be working on that royal waving of hers
<jussi> tsimpson: you realise by saying that you just admitted you are watching... :P
<apachelogger> I think DarkwingDuck is the only person on planet earthz not watching
<tsimpson> jussi: it's on just about every channel, not much choice ;)
<jussi> hehe
<apachelogger> tsimpson has a point there
<tsimpson> plus, who doesn't love a good wedding :)
<apachelogger> today when I got up at like 9 I was trying to watch news
<apachelogger> no dice
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ack ack
<DarkwingDuck> prolly
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe... I'd be pissed if I had to shell out 20 million pounds of my taxes for a silly wedding
<apachelogger> oh, but the advertisement and stuff
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: bah, 20 mill between 60 million people is less than a pound a person. plus, count the tourism dollars that come back because of it...
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: Not the point :P:P
<apachelogger> I think there is also immediate gain from television license fee stuff
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway... I'm too much of a socialist to actually care about taxes
<apachelogger> so, what I am wondering, why are the streets of london so dirty?
<apachelogger> are they always like that?
<tsimpson> probably filling in pot-holes or something
<apachelogger> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I loved the horse crap in teh streets
<apachelogger> tsimpson: that might just e the reason
<apachelogger> who would have thought
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you attending UDS?
<apachelogger> no, I am watching a wedding
 * DarkwingDuck thwaps
<jussi> got something fun for you all to read (especially europeans) http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fbit.ly%2FmSTLnC&h=ae741
<apachelogger> we dont have time for this
 * apachelogger notes that diana's dress was superior
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<tsimpson> diana had the longest dress trail in royal wedding history </factoid>
<apachelogger> hence the dress was supreme
<apachelogger> kate got the better hair though
<Riddell> I can't belive you're actually talking about a wedding of people you've never met
<tsimpson> look at twitter, apparently lots of people are...
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I got woken up for it dammit...
<DarkwingDuck> its 3a here
<DarkwingDuck> I'll think tomorrow I'll watch footage of the royal wedding adn audio from Monty Pythons Flying Circus
<apachelogger> Riddell: one does not need to know the people to enjoy a wedding
 * apachelogger would argue it is not really about the people anyway
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: 3am!  this wedding could count as cause for divorce I'd say :)
<jussi> lol
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<Riddell> well I'm going for a canoe, far more productive
<apachelogger> ah, boring stuff starts
 * jussi would laugh if anonymous or someone hacked the wedding streams :P
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: She was squeeking at the telly in our room and woke me up.
 * apachelogger continues fiddling with qt on windows
<DarkwingDuck> So I'm updating my home server to 11.04
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun :D
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhh jussi wanna have some fun? :D
<jussi> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> I have all seasons of Monty Python's Flying Circus....
<DarkwingDuck> Would be a great video or audio cutin
<apachelogger> jussi: post it on twitt0r
<apachelogger> with any luck someone feel compelled to do it
<jussi> apachelogger: Im not that much of an anarchist...
<apachelogger> then we can watch the python instead
<DarkwingDuck> I think anonops will be lying low after getting blamed for the Playstation hack
<jussi> mind, I would laugh if someone put the audio of the  wedding bit from the princess bride there :P
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> wuv, tru wuv
 * apachelogger aint is not no understanding
<jussi> mawwwige
<jussi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbqv3MwwVd8
<jussi> apachelogger: see the video
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: you coming back to the states for UDS-P?
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: depends on my involvement next cycle and canonicals sponsorship policy ;)
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: Aye, I'm going to try and make it again... I'd be there for UDS-O but I had passport issues
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: not an acceptable excuse :P
<DarkwingDuck> Heh
 * apachelogger throws the stinking windows out the stinking door and reboots to youbuntoo
<jussi> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> windows?
<apachelogger> an operating system
<DarkwingDuck> isn't that the yucky one?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error?
<c2tarun> http://paste.kde.org/40225/
<jussi> "Mawwige, is what bwings us togevar, today..."
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: are you trying to build in a live environment?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: what is live environment? BTW I am on a ec2.
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<DarkwingDuck> is /home/ubuntu/kdeedu/kdeedu-4.6.3/kanagram/ a valid location on your sys?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: yes
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: as far as I can tell from the limited sleep I have it has to do with CMake doesn't knwo what to do with LIBKEDUVOCDOCUMENT_INCLUDE_DIR
 * c2tarun thought cmake doesn't know the value of LIBKEDUVOCDOCUMENT_INCLUDE_DIR
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: how can I fix it?
<DarkwingDuck> Gimme a sec, checking something before I talk out of my ass too mcuh :D
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: sure :)
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: try installing libkdeedu4
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: in a google run it seems to be related.
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: trying
<DarkwingDuck> and libkdeedu-dev
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: ^^
<yofel> kdeedu needs to build without that though in the buildds, considering it's been ripped into pieces in git and this is the first try to bundle things together again it might very well fail
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please explain a bit, I am not getting.
<Quintasan> y u not do kdebase anyone?
 * Quintasan takes it
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: ahhh, I was basing it off of every error I've seen that in had to do with libkdeedu
<yofel> "kdeedu" doesn't exists anymore in trunk, since it was split into the seperate projects during the git move. That affects 4.6 too though so now they need to somehow put the stable branches together again
<Quintasan> c2tarun: How's your packaging experience so far?
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: well that sucks
<c2tarun> Quintasan: not much, just few
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: sure, sounds likely, it's just that libkdeedu is part of kdeedu, so this shouldn't fail
<yofel> then again...
<yofel> c2tarun: try what DarkwingDuck said anyway
<Quintasan> c2tarun: not much, as in shitty experience or you're doing good?
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: I don't see what else it could be though...
<DarkwingDuck> Unless the modules were not loading correctly
<DarkwingDuck> Or, they are pointing to the wrong locaion in Cmake
<c2tarun> Quintasan: not much means, in case of any problem I need to ask somebody, I cant solve them by myself
 * DarkwingDuck needs to finish learning packaging
<DarkwingDuck> is this wedding over? I need sleep and while the wife has the telly on in the room I wont be able to sleep
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: lol
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: it will take at least two hours more
<DarkwingDuck> dammit! LOL
<Quintasan> c2tarun: well, that's bound to happen at the beginning
<c2tarun> Quintasan: yup :)
<Riddell> two hours to say "aye alright"?
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: lemme know if it works
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: sure
<Quintasan> Riddell: British wedding magic
<Riddell> Quintasan: English
<Quintasan> Riddell: in Poland the whole ceremony takes two hours and then you eat and drink till you can't go off from the table :P
<apachelogger> not under the table?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck yofel: it failed again but with different error http://paste.ubuntu.com/600663/
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: sounds a lot like my wedding
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You can end up under the table if you really want to
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> gah, that CMakeLists.txt seems to be a mess...
<apachelogger> seems more sensible to me
 * yofel tries to build kdeedu here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ending up under the table?
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger overheats his machine a bit
<DarkwingDuck> If I was on something other then my xoom....
<c2tarun> yofel: if it gets build with you, please do tell me what is the problem and how to fix it.
<apachelogger> what I find super odd .... my cores heat up to some >95 C, yet the fan is not at highest roation speed
<yofel> hm, need to download it first, it wasn't up yet when I got the tars
 * apachelogger blames youbuntoo
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: well, at least the first error didn't come back. :P
<Quintasan> We're building for natty and maverick, right?
<DarkwingDuck> So, we fixed that to introduce another. heh
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: yup :)
<yofel> Quintasan: natty only for now
<Quintasan> :<
<c2tarun> Quintasan: there is nothing about mav on that page
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, i'm goign to try and get back to sleep.
 * Quintasan testbuilds against both usually
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ninja packaging page.
<DarkwingDuck> good luck c2tarun 
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: good luck to you too :P
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: good night :)
<DarkwingDuck> LD
<DarkwingDuck> Night
<Quintasan> Enjoy your wedding on TV :P
<yofel> gn DarkwingDuck
<Quintasan> apachelogger: from when and where are your departing to Budapest?
<Quintasan> from where and when*
<apachelogger> dunno
 * apachelogger is flexible
<Quintasan> You "dunno"
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> well, graz is near enough to budapest ^^, take a towel and hichhike
<yofel> geh, kdeedu totally falls apart when you try to build it
 * yofel gets the feeling they just put the svn CMakeLists.txt file in there...
<c2tarun> yofel: svn CMakeLists.txt.file?
<yofel> c2tarun: the old CMakeLists.txt file that was used for kdeedu before
<c2tarun> yofel: how old?
<yofel> that isn't compatible with the new git projects though
<yofel> c2tarun: a few weeks?
<yofel> kdeedu moved to git very recently
<yofel> i.e. after 4.6.2 and before 4.6.3
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm..... is there any tutorial available that can explain migration from git to svn. I mean the technical implementation?
<jussi> apachelogger: lol, all the people at the wedding are starting to look annoyed and tired :P
<yofel> c2tarun: erm, you mean svn to git I guess, and you should ask that in #kde-git. But that doesn't have anything to do with US
<c2tarun> yofel: ohh... ya
<yofel> they broke kdeedu so they need to fix it
<yofel> anyone else got an idea? if not I'll send a mail
<Quintasan> upstream should fix it
<Quintasan> bug them until they do it
<Quintasan> kdebase compiled, pushing to bzr and uploading
<yofel> I'll send a mail to -packagers then
<c2tarun> Quintasan: kdebase depends on which version of kdebase-workspace?
<Quintasan> Anyone knows when archives open for oneiric ?
<Quintasan> kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.6.0)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> this one was built against 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<Quintasan> I should remember to set kde-sc-dev-latest to 4.6.3
<c2tarun> is there any way we can check the build dependency of a package without downloading its source code or any other thing?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: apt-cache showsrc <package>
<yofel> Quintasan: toolchain is being uploaded, so today or tomorrow I hope
<Quintasan> c2tarun: there may be other ways but I do it like this
<Quintasan> cool
 * Quintasan got 5 updated packages for telepathy stack
<c2tarun> Quintasan: in that Build-depends doesn't include kdebase-workspace but dependency graph show that kdebase require kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan> c2tarun: kde-sc-dev-latest pulls it all AFAIK
<Quintasan> yofel: ^ ?
<yofel> hm
<c2tarun> Quintasan: so how did you build kdebase? kdebase-workspace-4.6.3 is still not uploded
<Quintasan> what?
<Quintasan> what the hell...
<Quintasan> @_@
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sorry, what happened? did I asked something foolish?
 * Quintasan hits f5 10 times
<Quintasan> c2tarun: my fault, I saw runtime and thought it's workspace
<Quintasan> I can just reupload or request a rebuilt
<c2tarun> Quintasan: wait I am building kdebase-workspace.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: but why did you have to reupload?
<Quintasan> kdelibs5-dev : Depends: kdoctools (= 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> could be that the depends was dropped  but nobody updated the dep graph
<yofel> Quintasan: I uploaded ppa2 a while ago
<yofel> blame LP
<Quintasan> c2tarun: If I want to make a rebuild I have to either request a rebuild (if it fails) or upload it with bumped version
<c2tarun> Quintasan: oh... so you uploaded with kde-sc-dev-latest 4.6.2?
<Quintasan> yofel: ahh kde4libs - 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2 still building on amd64
<Quintasan> c2tarun: nope, I uploaded kdebase with depend kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.6.0) so it took the newest available but not older than 4.6.0
<Quintasan> c2tarun: but for testing sake you should bump it to 4.6.3 when uploading to ninjas ppa
<c2tarun> Quintasan:  ohh.. :) ya I did that :)
 * c2tarun taking kdeartwork
<yofel> Quintasan: oneiric open :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/600683/
<Quintasan> BOOOYA
<yofel> now I wonder how many weeks they'll need to enable the PPAs...
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you upload workspace to PPA?
 * Quintasan can't quite see it there
 * yofel goes creating oneiric pbuilder :D
 * Quintasan is in middle of doing so
<Quintasan> >multiarch-support
<Quintasan> SO MUCH WIN
<Quintasan> Riddell: nvm, it seems I'm doing things wrong
<jussi> is toolchain built now? 
 * Quintasan should sometimes shut up
<yofel> jussi: yep
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Did you upload kdebase-workspace to PPA?
<jussi> ahh, so we can technically re-open #ubuntu+1 then :D
<c2tarun> Quintasan: its still building
<c2tarun> Quintasan: 87%
<jussi> (if someone is crazy enough to run oneiric that is:P)
<yofel> jussi: poke someone then, I did it for natty, and don't feel like running after people right now
<Quintasan> jussi: sup
<jussi> Quintasan: not much
<jussi> yofel: I am that "someone" :P
<yofel> ah ^^
<c2tarun> is oneiric is going to follow some different toolchain than natty?
<Quintasan> jussi: OPEN IT UP1!!11!!1!!!!1SHIFTONE
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> XD
<yofel> c2tarun: for now it's an updated compiler, and a few system libs
<yofel> the rest is copied from natty
<Quintasan> c2tarun: let me know when kdebase-workspace is built in PPA so I can do the rest
<Quintasan> yofel: I retried the amd64 build of webdev
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sure.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: can I ask what do you mean by rest?
<yofel> thx
<Quintasan> rest == things that are left
<Quintasan> as in noone is assigned to them now
<Quintasan> oneiric y u no debootstrap faster?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: that is because required packages are still building :/ like kdebase-workspace.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I know, are you still building in on your PC or you have already uploaded it to PPA?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: actually I am building it on a ec2
<Quintasan> oh, cool
<Quintasan> oh snap
<Quintasan> what the hell I'm doing
<Quintasan> yofel: slap me in the face, quickly
 * yofel slaps Quintasan with a tux statue
 * apachelogger had to cry
<yofel> what, you're still watching that?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do packaging
<Quintasan> now!
<Quintasan> yofel: lol debootstrap failed here
<c2tarun> are we going to build KDE SC 4.6.3 for maverick as well? or now for Oneiric?
<yofel> Quintasan: not here
<Quintasan> c2tarun: natty for now
<Quintasan> then maverick
<Quintasan> and oneiric will have 4.6.3 as default
<Quintasan> or 4.7 if they make it by then :P
<yofel> natty will go to ppa, the uploads to oneiric and as for maverick we still need to decide
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your powershell
<Quintasan> whatever
 * Quintasan goes off to play Portal
<Quintasan> c2tarun: let me know when workspace is ready in PPA
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sure, I'll ping you
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I blame repositories
<Quintasan> or no
<Quintasan> I'll blame apachelogger since he's doing nothing :P
 * apachelogger is leaving kubuntu
<Quintasan> lol
 * Quintasan hugs apachelogger
<Quintasan> but we still like you bro
<apachelogger> that is not gonna stop me from leaving though
<Quintasan> awwww
 * Quintasan gets more cookies at least
 * c2tarun wondering where will anyone go after leaving kubuntu? Wind****
<Quintasan> oh god no pls
<Quintasan> no Wind***
<Quintasan> I ain't touching that unless I want to play games
<yofel> why? we could help with kdewin development
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/tQ1S3.png
<apachelogger> Qt actually made msvc usable
<apachelogger> they wrapped their own make around nmake which actually is able to do multiple jobs at once
<apachelogger> multicore ftw
<yofel> maximum 100°C... you've got cooling issues :P
<c2tarun> since 2x2=4 apachelogger can't leave kubuntu ;)
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL?
<Quintasan> I WAS ABOUT TO TYPE THAT "apachelogger DOES PACKAGING ON WINDOWS"
<Quintasan> AND WHAT'S THIS?!!?!
 * Quintasan ragequit's
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, I am trying to get it to shutdown from overheating
<apachelogger> dell support surely will want a way to reproduce the issue :P
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> hm, well, intel cpus actually do shutdown, amds blow up
<apachelogger> and since building Qt on linux always overheats I figured on windows would happen the same
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You can't comprehend what did you do to my mind.
<Quintasan> You deserve Thor's wrath
<apachelogger> though actually it does not seem to work
<apachelogger> I don't quite get it to scratch 100 C all that often
<apachelogger> then again maybe make's multi-job impl is just more multi ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why is that?
<yofel> I somehow need to de-dust my notebook though. At the beginning I never got above 70°C, now I'm at 85 building things...
<apachelogger> I have done kubuntu packaging on windows before
<apachelogger> actually pretty sweet :D
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> yofel: my warning range starts at 80, so with quad and HT I would deem 85 a sensible temperature under load
<apachelogger> someone told me that macbooks can get to 110 ^^
<apachelogger> sounds rather unhealthy
<yofel> ah, not sure what my warning point is, critical is marked as 103
<apachelogger> probably also around 80 then
<apachelogger> this does not quite make sense
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/ipTUX.png
<ScottK> I would not bother with 4.6.3 for Maverick.
<apachelogger> 100% load yet temp does not go above 95 -.-
<ScottK> BTW, not everyone was watching the wedding.
 * ScottK was sleeping.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you missed the wedding of the year
<apachelogger> unless I get married
<ScottK> Up until my phone went off with a frickin' CNN Breaking News alert that the blessed event had happened.
<ScottK> I have "news" for the CNN dudes: If it's scheduled months in advance it's not breaking news.
<apachelogger> lol
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 11.04 is here! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release | Oneiric open for development
<yofel> o.O, first time that PPAs work for +1 the moment the toolchain is up...
 * yofel subscribed to oneiric-changes
<apachelogger> ovorheat
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> youbuntoo always does it
<apachelogger> I think the kernel is b0rked or something
<yofel> well, I would agree that 2.6.37 seemed to use less power than 38
<apachelogger> also I think kworker goes wild every once in a while
<apachelogger> like right now
<apachelogger> my system feels as snappy as a snail
<apachelogger> for no reason whatsoever
<apachelogger> Top causes for wakeups:
<apachelogger>   25.6% (178.0)   kworker/0:1
<c2tarun> what does it mean by hunk succeded with a fuzz?
<Quintasan> the lines were misplaced by two or three lines I think
<c2tarun> Quintasan: may be I refreshed and it is working now.
<yofel> fuzz means that the context has changed. Usually you have 3 lines of context before and after the patch, so it can still apply the patch if the file was changed somewhere else
<yofel> fuzz X means that X lines of that context have changed
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I was near then
<yofel> that the patch wasn't applied to the same line as before is offset
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I uploaded the kdebase-workspace now, it might have started building there.
<Quintasan> Great.
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/40567/ I installed kdebase-workspace-4.6.3 on my machine and kdegraphics is in ppa, still I am getting this error. why?
<yofel> well, do you have kde-sc-dev-latest installed?
<yofel> 4:4.6.3+5.63ubuntu17 that is
<c2tarun> yofel: I tried to install it, it got bit complicated finally I am installing all the dependencies again, that may take some time.
<c2tarun> yofel: most of the packages remained will depend on kdebase. what about kdel-10n?
<yofel> I'll do kde-l10n later
<yofel> or someone else if I don't get to it on the 5th
<c2tarun> yofel: I can try, I did it once, may be I can do it again.
<yofel> ah, it's the 3rd
<yofel> c2tarun: sure, ping me on tuesday
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, I'll try, if succesfull then ok, otherwise I'll ping you on tuesday :)
<yofel> but really, I would rather do that myself then as it's less work for me to just upload it than to work with you and merge your branch
<yofel> you can do it once you're a kubuntu-member
<c2tarun> yofel: ok :) sure.
<yofel> hm, kdeartwork failed
<yofel> ah, kdebase-worspace not published yet
<c2tarun> Quintasan: it done
<c2tarun> yofel: its done now.
<c2tarun> yofel: I am restarting build
<c2tarun> Quintasan: can you please upload kdebase?
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at this buildlog https://i70689277.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/70689277/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.kdetoys_4%3A4.6.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=4d1c36efa46de4797cf684a8de3f0df1
<yofel> c2tarun: kdebase-workspace not published yet
<c2tarun> yofel: ohh.... I thought it will be published as soon as it is build :/
<yofel> no, in out ppa: upload -> wait for source to be published -> build binaries -> wait for binaries to be published
<yofel> kdebase-workspace binaries aren't yet published on i386
<yofel> c2tarun: see that green gear with i386 beside it? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages
<c2tarun> yofel: ya I just noticed
<Quintasan> c2tarun: uploading
<c2tarun> Quintasan: Great :)
<c2tarun> The topic of channel says Oneiric open for development. What does it mean by development?
<c2tarun> I mean what kind of development?
<ulysses> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-April/000849.html
<debfx> uhh, the kwallet backend of python-keyring is so broken :(
<maco> c2tarun: start uploading packages...
<c2tarun> maco: uploading from where to where? sorry I am not following.
<maco> c2tarun: from your computer to the ubuntu archives
<maco> thats what they mean by development
<maco> there wasnt a way to upload to the Oneiric repositories before, because there weren't Oneiric repositories before
<maco> now there are
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot177.png <-- I can watch doctor who using qml :P
<c2tarun> maco: ok, I got that part now we have oneiric repo and we can upload there. but what packages? Created by us?
<maco> c2tarun: well yesterday a call went out to package up the new kde release, for example
<ulysses> apachelogger: huh, that's one of the best episodes, the wheeping angels
<maco> c2tarun: so, new upstream releases of that which is already packaged, and also if there's not-yet-packaged software htat you'd like to see packaged, then that too
<c2tarun> maco: ok
<yofel> c2tarun: any packages, point is that the archive is open now, before yesterday nobody could upload anything to oneiric
<yofel> as the oneiric archive didn't exists yet
<yofel> *exist
<apachelogger> debfx: python-keyring is very broken in general
<c2tarun> apachelogger: on what desktop env you are?
<debfx> apachelogger: yeah, luckily all ubuntu dev tools use it :/
<ryanakca> ScottK: Alright, for the wiki spec, I guess the gist of it is that the current wiki theme is terribly out of date and should be updated to match the current website's look so as to provide a more integrated look and feel?
<apachelogger> debfx: they do?
<apachelogger> what for?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: a laptop env
<debfx> apachelogger: for the launchpad api authorization
<apachelogger> what for do they need a keyring there?
<debfx> to store the authorization token
<apachelogger> that does not quite make sense
<apachelogger> isn't it doing oauth?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> it stores the token in the keyring?
<debfx> yes
<apachelogger> majorshit(tm)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> one day the secret service will come ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you be annoyed alread?
<apachelogger> +y
<apachelogger> cause me team of awesome is MIA :(
 * apachelogger is getting very sad
<Nightrose> apachelogger: if you in return read my thesis abstract yes
<apachelogger> abstracts are short, right?
<Nightrose> still nothing? that's bad
<Nightrose> yes
<apachelogger> cando
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/thesis.pdf
<Nightrose> page 9
<Nightrose> let me see who your lazy team mates are
<debfx> the oauth config parser chokes on the string from kwallet which is converted from QString to unicode
<debfx> if I do s/unicode/str/ it works fine
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the second sentence is suffering from comma-overload IMHO
<Nightrose> i no
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> needs splitt0ring into multiple sentences ^^
<apachelogger> last sentence of first para could use a "the projects" before the and
<apachelogger> otherwise kinda horrible to read
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> otherwise me likes :)
<Nightrose> about your team of awesome: it's not really so awesome, is it? :(  one of them is with calligra the other with kate
<Nightrose> cboemann and cullman are the mentors
<apachelogger> maybe gmail ate my mail
<apachelogger> or akonadi
 * apachelogger doesn't trust the cloud anymore and certainly not the akonadi :P
<apachelogger> oh crappy comment on blogpost
<apachelogger> "Well I think that there must be help about drivers. People face so many problems fixing drivers for their unsupported hardware."
<apachelogger> thinks like that make me litterally go *shrug*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mail definitely got sent
<apachelogger> so indeed there might be a lack of awesome :/
<Nightrose> mpfh
<ScottK> ryanakca: Sounds good.
<apachelogger> oh no, our master timed out!!!
<bambee> oneiric opened to development :)
<bambee> mhhh kdeplasma-addons is not available for kde 4.6.3 ? I don't find it on ktown...
<yofel> not yet uploaded I guess, the first mail did say that kdeedu and kdeplasma-addons will be delayed
<bambee> yofel: ok
<shadeslayer> 'lo
 * ryanakca can't help but congratulate wiki.k.o and its endless internal server errors.
<ryanakca> ScottK: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-oneiric-wiki
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> ryanakca++
<ScottK> ryanakca: Would you please make kubuntu-council the approver.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: As the creator of our Kubuntu packaging branches, I think you should attend https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-packaging-branches
<DarkwingDuck> Who all from the Kubuntu team is going to UDS-O?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
<DarkwingDuck> Thnak sRid
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Riddell 
<DarkwingDuck> tab fail
<Quintasan> Riddell: Shouldn't we have "Release party time!" in the topic?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Also, we are getting tons of positive reviews :D
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get cookies for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides cookies down the bar to everyone
<apachelogger> reminds me that I still need to write mails
 * apachelogger schedules this after .prn in qml2
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Party! | Kubuntu 11.04 is here! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release | Oneiric open for development
<ScottK> Quintasan: Links please.
<bambee> french mirrors are very  slow... :\ (probably due to upgrades to natty)
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://www.jlacroix.me/?p=1999
<Quintasan> ScottK: any idea if ubuntu message indicatator is taken care of by downstream patches?
<yofel> nothing beats archive.ubuntu.com and ppa.launchpad.net in slowness today though, you get pretty much no data from them...
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not for KDE stuff, no.  It's all upstream.
<bambee> ppa.launchpad.net is also very slow... strange o_O
<yofel> bambee: not really, afaik ppa.lp.net and a.u.c share the same servers
<yofel> and somehow everyone likes to upgrade using the main server...
<Quintasan> They should have already implemented debdelta in main repos 
<yofel> I'm getting incredible 10.9 kB/s out of them
<bambee> yofel: I did not know that they share the same servers
<Quintasan> yofel: We're popular!
<yofel> true..
<ScottK> yofel and bambee: Not the same servers, but in the same data center.
<bambee> ohh
<ScottK> If the DC is starved for bandwidth, it will affect both.
<yofel> ah :/
 * bulldog98 is starting to hate the debian/watch files
<bambee> that makes sense then...
<bulldog98> yofel: you are even slower then my max speed by factor 5
<yofel> hmpf
<ScottK> So did we lose the reviews page in the latest web site redesign?
 * ScottK remembers we had one.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is a reviews page?
<ScottK> apachelogger: A page that lists reviews of Kubuntu.
<ScottK> We used to have one.
<apachelogger> oh, I remember, sorta
<apachelogger> ScottK: wasn't that on the wiki?
<apachelogger> or was that amarok's *shrug*
 * apachelogger is getting old
<ScottK> No, it was on kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> ScottK: google suggests it got lost then
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Who's our web minion these days?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Can we get our reviews page back?
<ScottK> It'd be nice to have one now that they are good.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think that should be in the wiki
<ryanakca> ScottK: If I have a copy on my HD, sure. If not, one will have to be put back together.
<apachelogger> then again the wiki times out ever so often *shrug*
<ScottK> Normal users don't look at the wiki.
<ScottK> Only the intersection of ones that are developers and really patient.
<Tm_T> or, only when it's cleverly linked in the main website
<apachelogger> ScottK: you pointy pointy there
<apachelogger> just thinking, wiki is more maintainable as everyone can add new stuff
<Tm_T> except moinmoin
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<ScottK> apachelogger: Everyone or no one.  Depending on it's current state of slowness.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Beats php.
<apachelogger> if we had a wiki made out of java that would rox
<ScottK> There's a startling lack of php free wiki options.
 * ryanakca wishes they'd upgrade the wiki to something a tad more recent. When I did the current theme and had questions, I was met with "1.6.3 is really out of date. Upgrade to something more recent and we'll help you". And that was in 2008.
<apachelogger> the sad thing is that it would perform better than pyth0rn any day
<apachelogger> ScottK: perly always is an option :D
<apachelogger> twiki is perly I believe
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck would surely like that
<ScottK> There are a few, but not very many.
<Tm_T> in my experience, MediaWiki is more enjoyable to use than MoinMoin
<apachelogger> it is because wiki is a fail of concept by design:P
<apachelogger> takes all the good out of http
<ScottK> No.  Great concept, just not implemented well to work at scale.
<ScottK> That and too many lazy devs using php.
<apachelogger> nono, you cannot scale well enough and keep data in order
<ryanakca> ScottK: I can't seem to find it. I can go through the hassle of digging out the server that ran my Drupal testbed and checking to see if I have a copy on there, but it may be simpler just to remake the reviews page from scratch.
<apachelogger> didn't tim himself claim that 404 is the awesumest thing about http?
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> that is at least what a discussion @ uni resulted in
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should I write another mail to my not so awesome team of awesome?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yeah think so
 * apachelogger is scared though :/
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> what to write "ye bstrds go answer!!!"?
<Nightrose> how about "why are you not being awesome????"?
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> wfm
<ScottK> Why is your awesomeness insufficient?
<apachelogger> as journey put it back in them good old days
<apachelogger> don't stop believing
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> Gets the same point across with less negative waves.
<Nightrose> hehe
<ScottK> Gah.  I hate that song.
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> Have since the first time I heard it (when it was originally released)
<apachelogger> it is absolutely essential to not listen to the lyrics
<Nightrose> impossible
<apachelogger> I tell you, it is dangerous 
 * apachelogger is building Qt for the what seems to be 15. time today
<apachelogger> and that with an overheating cpu
<apachelogger> gsoc is no fun not at all
<apachelogger> ScottK: when was that song released anyway?
<ScottK> 1981
<apachelogger> youtube suggests before people had developed understanding for how to not look seriously weird
<ScottK> It was the 80's.  Of course.
<apachelogger> actually from the lead singer's look I'd have guessed 70's ^^
<apachelogger> 80's were all sorts of awesome, Nightrose was born that decade
<ScottK> 1981 was still the 70s in many ways
<ScottK> Disco hadn't quite died yet.
<apachelogger> hehe :D
<apachelogger> disco
 * apachelogger actually thinks markey was a lot into disco
<ScottK> apachelogger: Don't let jussi's message go to your head.  "amazing" is not always a good thing.
<apachelogger> long ago I have learned not to listen to jussi :P
<ScottK> There is that.
<apachelogger> besides, I am special
<apachelogger> ...I am like the only person in all of ubuntu that has qml2 :P
<ScottK> Special also has mixed results.
<ScottK> http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=short+bus+special%22
<apachelogger> well, I'll be less sepcial once I am out of rehab
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> in the name of kent beck
<apachelogger> I am the awesomest
 * apachelogger can play .prn in qml2
<apachelogger> natively
 * valorie takes off to linuxfest northwest
<apachelogger> valorie: hf
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: funny thing is ive used twiki before
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/5v10K.png
<jussi> apachelogger: what is the qml2?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: makes sense, it being perly and all ^^
<jussi> does it work on android?
<apachelogger> jussi: the upcoming qml
<apachelogger> where rendering is all done in GL
<apachelogger> thus allowing for much better performance and stuff
<jussi> and does it have phonon?
<jussi> :D
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: its a bit bitchy but, works well
<apachelogger> on my machine it does :P
<DarkwingDuck> okay, torn between a xoom and the ipad2
<apachelogger> ipad2 is smoothz
<apachelogger> not much good if you are floss fanboi though
<DarkwingDuck> yeah i know
<DarkwingDuck> plus i have verizon so i can get 3G with the xoom
<jussi> meh@ both motorola and apple
<Quintasan> I just hope that apachelogger won't become more mad than he is now :O
<DarkwingDuck> hehe
<Quintasan> jussi: ++
<Quintasan> Motophail
<jussi> Locked bootloader and locked everything. they both suck
<Quintasan> XOOM doesnt have locked bootloader
<Quintasan> Google made sure they didn't lock it
<DarkwingDuck> yup
<Quintasan> But rest of the stuff...another story
<DarkwingDuck> same with myb droid 1
<DarkwingDuck> hence why im running gingerbread
<Quintasan> Really? I went back to Froyo on my Milestone
<Quintasan> Can't play any games on 2.3
 * apachelogger gigles over androidz
<DarkwingDuck> im running bugless beast rom and no issues yet
<apachelogger> kubotu: google lord youtbue zoiberg whoop
<kubotu> Results for lord youtbue zoiberg whoop: 1. YouTube - zoidberg whoop!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjPu97M3aYc | 2. YouTube - Zoidberg Whoop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV-qS82lXtk | 3. Urban Dictionary: a zoidberg: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=a%20zoidberg
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV-qS82lXtk&feature=related
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y_1TmbMbi0&NR=1
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbSMxJVqXn4&feature=related
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> halp!
<DarkwingDuck> dammit... every time. i swear that every time hew linux heads are updated it never downloads and configures properly
<Quintasan> I just hate how retarded mounting removable media gets under Linux
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/inayn.png
<DarkwingDuck> and it leaves my nvidia card behind
<Quintasan> That's a DAMN GOOD name for a mount point
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bogus encoding?
<apachelogger> or maybe just a butterfly
 * apachelogger sends spam to his gsoc master
<Roey> http://www.jlacroix.me/?p=1999  <-- glowing positive review of Kubuntu 11.04.  God job, all!
<Riddell> well not quite God, not yet anyway :)
<neversfelde> rofl
<JontheEchidna> ^that guy was quite critical about some of our more recent releases, so that's pretty good :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: keep em session subscriptions coming :D
<apachelogger> oh, my gsoc master is pleased \o/
<apachelogger> I am a student of awesome
 * DarkwingDuck mumbles
<DarkwingDuck> you think I would be used to this by now.
<Roey> Riddell:  :) 
<apachelogger> Fourth, I really don’t like reKonq, the preinstalled browser. I found that it freezes constantly on my machine, and is practically useless. 
<apachelogger> I can reproduce this 
<apachelogger> like every time
<DarkwingDuck> rekonq is driving me nuts too
<apachelogger> oneiric is getting firefox
<DarkwingDuck> I don't like the RAM leaks in Firefox
<DarkwingDuck> I use google chrome
<DarkwingDuck> Well, right now I'm not using anything till I fix my vidcard module issues
<apachelogger> the advantage of firefox is that we do not have to care about anything ^^
<apachelogger> updates, security, all done for ubuntu anyway
<DarkwingDuck> That is very true
<Riddell> firefox isn't KDE
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<Riddell> any programme which has to have someone employed full time to look after it has issues
<ScottK> Yes, but having that already covered, it's not particularly our problem.
<ScottK> Given our integration patches, Firefox is more KDE than rekonq is a browser.
<DarkwingDuck> teh thing that drives me nuts about Rekonq is when i use the 'back' button I have to refresh the page to use a link
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: +1
<apachelogger> *nod*
<DarkwingDuck> I would vote for +1 we find a better browser unless we can get the main issues with rekonq fixed.
<apachelogger> we have wanted the main issues fixed for what... 3 releases now
<apachelogger> yet it does not seem to get better
<apachelogger> if anything it gets worse on my system
<apachelogger> also, a lot of rekonq's painful issues come from webkit really
<apachelogger> and the fact that even meego decided to use fennec rather than an own browser based on qtwebkit ought to say something about the production quality of qtwebkit right now
<DarkwingDuck> sudo apt-get -f install
<DarkwingDuck> Oops
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger knows people who repatedly type make in IM windows ^^
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<bambee> good night
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmmz, I think this is a local issue with my computer... everytime there is a kernal update the new linux-headers fail to download and instill correctly.
<DarkwingDuck> Unless anyone else has an this issue?
<apachelogger> sounds the strange
<DarkwingDuck> It's happened with every update since I got this lappy.
<DarkwingDuck> So, the solution is the install the headers and it works.
<DarkwingDuck> because it breaks my nvidia module
<DarkwingDuck> and it's annoying
<DarkwingDuck> it fails both with kpackagekit updates and apt-get update
<DarkwingDuck> rather upgrade
 * apachelogger blames le vidia
<DarkwingDuck> Normally I would to apachelogger however, the new linux-headers are failing to download and/or configure. 
<DarkwingDuck> So, I can't quite make the leap that nvidia is blocking the download of the updated headers
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: well
<apachelogger> does it download at all?
<apachelogger> or does it say the package is held back?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: doesn't download at all
<DarkwingDuck> I just have to connect via CLI and manually download. Only takes like 5 minutes but, it's more of a PITA
<apachelogger> cause apt-get upgrade will not install a package upgrade in every situation
<apachelogger> like when the upgrade depends on a new package ^^
<apachelogger> for that there is dist-upgrade
<DarkwingDuck> But, kpackagekit should
<DarkwingDuck> esp when it failed on the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 last night.
<apachelogger> perhaps, perhaps not
<apachelogger> dist-upgrade ought to take care of it eitherway
<DarkwingDuck> I'll run dist-upgrade next time there is a kernal update
 * DarkwingDuck grins
<DarkwingDuck> At least I know how to fix it.
<Riddell> neversfelde: the khelpcentre season of kde project is looking for a mentor, would you be interested?
<Riddell> hmm, not neversfelde 
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<neversfelde> Riddell: no :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> lol squared
<DarkwingDuck> Wouldn't that be lol^2
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: typoring is faster than making a crappy special char
<apachelogger> the one and only reason phonon versions actually have code names that only the development team knows about
<apachelogger> writing hyperspeed is much faster than 4.6.0
<yofel> isn't that the same for all numbered versions...
<apachelogger> yofel: having a name?
<apachelogger> suppose so, just that the truly silly people mix versions with names causing ultimate SEO problems :P
<yofel> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-30
<kubu2> I wonder where is the missing semicolon here
<kubu2> kbuildsycoca4(2415) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/im-switch.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 
<kubu2> last entry is = NotShowIn=GNOME;KDE;
<yofel> I do get things like
<yofel> kbuildsycoca4(781) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry x-scheme-handler/trash in "/home/yofel/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 
<yofel> but not the one you get, here's the im-switch.desktop file: http://paste.kde.org/41761/
<apachelogger> kubu2: in Categories one owuld suppose ^^
<apachelogger> Categories=Settings
<apachelogger> that is still missing a trailing semicolon
<yofel> true
<kubu2> yofel: we have the same file
<apachelogger> yofel: you'll need to do nonincremental to get warnings for all files I suppose
<yofel> right, that gives me several warnings now
<kubu2> apachelogger: you are right, added the extra semicolon and error disappeared
 * apachelogger hopes that is not supposed to suggest that apachelogger could be wrong :P
<kubu2> apachelogger: hope so too..just couldn't figure out why the other entries don't need one?
<apachelogger> kubu2: because the specification demands it :P
<yofel> it's not like those errors actually break anything, do they?
<apachelogger> yofel: they can
<apachelogger> "Some keys can have multiple values. In such a case, the value of the key is specified as a plural: for example, string(s). The multiple values should be separated by a semicolon, and the value of the key should have a semicolon as trailing character. Semicolons in these values need to be escaped using \;."
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> therefore a parser implementation could look like: getline, getlastchar in line, is char semicolon -> advanced parsing; else simple parsing
<apachelogger> where simple parsing would be something like "find '=' and split into two element array"
<apachelogger> advanced parsing would consequently have multiple elements or something
<apachelogger> for KDE and GNOME however it does not make a difference as the parsers are robust enough
<ScottK> Correctness is a worthy goal all on its own though.
<apachelogger> sure
<kubu2> may not break but the results may not be as expected as in except: abort
<apachelogger> the desktop spec is also implemented on mobile phones (think maemo)
<apachelogger> on those machines you might explicitly want to trade robustness for speed
<apachelogger> kubu2: no, in the parser scenario I suggested it would break
<apachelogger> if the desktop file is a menu entry, than the categories list would be responsible to decide what menu category this entry should be part of
<apachelogger> using the parser I suggsted Categories=Utilities;Qt will result in the category being identified as "Utilities;Qt"
<apachelogger> of course such a category does not exist -> menu entry shows up in not-assigned or does not show up at all
<apachelogger> I feel my english is getting ever so bad
 * apachelogger prepares for bed
<kubu2> good nite apachelogger
<c2tarun> anyone created oneiric chroot successfully?
<yofel> c2tarun: mine created fine using de.archive.ubuntu.com
<c2tarun> yofel: here is mine output http://paste.kde.org/41851/
<ScottK> I created one too.
 * ScottK was using archive.ubuntu.com.
<yofel> c2tarun: no idea, try again
<c2tarun> yofel: trying now with amd64 arch
<yofel> oh cool, ppa.launchpad.net bandwitdh just recovered :D
<c2tarun> again same Packages.bz2 is corrupted.
<ScottK> Only seven hours to build boost on armel.
<ScottK> Fun.
<ScottK> c2tarun: That's a sign the the mirror is still incomplete.
<ScottK>  ... that the ...
<c2tarun> ScottK: hmm.... maybe I'll try later :)
<yofel> yeah but...
<yofel> W: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 was corrupt
<ScottK> And then a bit later it wasn't, right?
<ScottK> archive.ubuntu.com is ~a dozen physical systems.  It wasn't complete on all of them a bit ago.
 * yofel wonders when ddebs.ubuntu.com will get packages or oneiric
<c2tarun> I am creating oneiric chroot again and I found this warning "W: Couldn't download package apt" can this be a problem?
<ryanakca> c2tarun: I would assume so. I'd wait a few hours and try again
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/HQKIa
<JontheEchidna> photoshopped, but, well :)
<ScottK> Don't miss http://imgur.com/gallery/OIKFN
<ScottK> This one is more on topic for today though: http://i.imgur.com/NB05u.png
<JontheEchidna> haha, seen both today
<JontheEchidna> I may spend too much time internetting
<nigelb> ScottK: heh, good one
<liveuserx> hi  I have a  question about ubiquity
<ScottK> liveuserx: #ubuntu-installer is the best channel for that, but it's the weekend after release week, so have patience.
<liveuserx> ScottK: Thanks!   I am trying to figure out how to install it :)  I only have a 3.5gb ssd hd on my netbook, and I should be able to get it on here and my sd card... but the installer does not let me override it's stupidity
<liveuserx> er... simplicity
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I thought you had a development question.
<liveuserx> well, it is kinda ;)
<ScottK> Did you try the manual partitioning option?
<liveuserx> It will not let me get to that
<ScottK> What happens?
<liveuserx> it shows me a red x and tells me I don't have a 3.8gb hd  and it does not show the next button.. only back and quit
<ScottK> Where does it fail?
<liveuserx> before hd partitioning
<ScottK> Interesting as it's actual minimum size requirements are less than 3.8.
<ScottK> It's ~3.5.
<liveuserx> right after selecting language
<liveuserx> I absolutely cannot use either of the netbook interfaces, 
<ScottK> The partitioning choice is next.
<liveuserx> it did not get there
<ScottK> Did you try the alternate CD?
<liveuserx> No
<liveuserx> regular dvd put on usb
<ScottK> It's got lower minimums and more options.
<liveuserx> .. cd
<liveuserx> regular cd put on usb
<liveuserx> sorry
<ScottK> I think the alternate works with USB, but I didn't ever actually try it.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> I do the same on my netbook.
<liveuserx> This usb key worked great on my main laptop
<liveuserx> then when I plugged it into my netbook, it continued on with the laptop session LOL
<ScottK> If you have it set up as a persistent USB, then that's not suprising.
<liveuserx> and it had the netbook interface... and It took me about 2hrs to figure out how to open dolphin, and a terminal
<ScottK> The magic to decide if something is a netbook or laptop is only done on first run, but you can change it in systemsettings.
<liveuserx> Very interesting feature... however, it was not persistant in it's selection of user interface
<ScottK> OK.
<liveuserx> and I could not figure out how to make it go back to KDE
<liveuserx> instead of this netbook interface
<ScottK> That's KDE.  It's plasma-netbook instead of plasma-desktop.
<ScottK> You can change it in systemsettings.
<liveuserx> could not figure out how to get to plasma-desktop
<liveuserx> ah, could not figure out how to get to that either ;)
<liveuserx> trying
<liveuserx> (I added a k menu)
<liveuserx> and found it)
<liveuserx> It was hidden under workspace under some  other thing
<jussi> ScottK: where in system settings? 
<ScottK> Well that's a good question.
<ScottK> It was there in 4.5 and I'm having trouble finding it in 4.6.
<liveuserx> I found it...   Workspace behavior
<liveuserx> then under a deeper tab workspace
<ScottK> Yes.  I found it too.
<ScottK> Actually the same place is was in 4.5.  I'd just forgotten.
<liveuserx> then workspace type... desktop!          If I give this to other people I will have to do a lot of work on each install
<ScottK> The netbook interface is designed to work better with netbooks, so it's reasonable to run that initially on them.
<liveuserx> ScottK: so you reccomend the alternate install?   Do  you know which 
<liveuserx> LOL better???  it does not work at all,  windows and stuff moving unexpectedly, no way to switch between apps but alt tab... No thanks..  and it wastes screen space
<liveuserx> (sorry, I will stop ranting about that)
<jussi> ooh, nice. thanks
<liveuserx> ScottK: do you know which file has the disk check before actual install starts?
<liveuserx> pre check?
<liveuserx> I did a lot of grepping
<ScottK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso is the alternate ISO.
<liveuserx> I will begin downloading the torrent
<ScottK> No, I've never hacked on Ubiquity internals.
<ScottK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<liveuserx> I did a lot of grepping and did not find it...
<ScottK> I think it's worth filing a bug as it sounds like the check your system is failing is too strict.
<liveuserx> ok
<ScottK> Do ubuntu-bug ubiquity from inside the live session on the netbook.
<ScottK> FWIW, I can understand how the netbook stuff doesn't work for some people.  It's generally pretty well received though.
<liveuserx> ok, ubuntu-bug ubiquity  should work.. I started creating another launchpad account
<liveuserx> it did not work.. it just created a bug report and had no place for me to type a description
<ScottK> You can edit the description after if that happens.
<c2tarun> ScottK: what is this page for? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging
<ScottK> It's where we will document our plans for what we will package in the next release cycle.
<claydoh> ScottK: quick q: is 10.04-11.04 not a supported upgrade?
<ScottK> It is not.
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> It ~should work in theory, but it's not supported.
<claydoh> maybe i'll note that on the upgrades wiki page.
<liveuserx> ScottK: got the bug submitted
<ScottK> Progress of a sort then.
<liveuserx> ScottK: and I think my torrent is done for the alternative cd
<liveuserx> ty
<ScottK> Good luck.  I've never personally used the alternate CD via USB, but I'm told it works.
<c2tarun> what is releaase cycle? where can I get more info about it. Google is not returning anything relevant.
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<c2tarun> I think packaging for KDE SC 4.6.3 is complete. is there anymore work around?
<DarkwingDuck> What's up guys?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: yeah, I'm doing it
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: Just finished eating :P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm "finally" setting up my home server
 * DarkwingDuck gets his dev box and 1TB of media back
<Quintasan> what the...
<Quintasan> Why there is no kdeplasma-addons tarball?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I guess kdeplasma-addons require kdeedu, which is giving error
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: you figure out your issue from last night?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: that was due to kdeedu migrated from svn to git. yofel mailed to upstream to fix it.
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: got ya
<c2tarun> Quintasan: what work are you doing BTW?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: There is no tarball for it
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I'm downloading kdeedu, they still didnt fix the tarball?
<Quintasan> What a waste of time..
<c2tarun> Quintasan: as you are kubuntu-member you can try kdel-10n :) though yofel said he'll try it after 3may :)
<jussi> does anyone know if you can move the hiding panel in netbook?
<DarkwingDuck> hiding panel?
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: the panel that hides - its currently on the top...
<jussi> either that or how to move chromes tabs to the bottom...
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: it should be controlled the same as any other widget... Unlock the widgets in the panel and remove it. If you want it on the bottom create a panel on the bottom and move it down there.
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: hrm... I was hping it was like a normal panel that you can move to whatever ide of the screen...
<jussi> side*
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: I've never actually tried to move the panel... is it movable?
<DarkwingDuck> My netbook is dead
<jussi> doesnt seem like it :(
<jussi> its just annoying to try change tab and that annoying bar always pops up...
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger
<c2tarun> my system is freezing, when network-manager is trying to connect to wifi connection :(
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose
<yofel> o/
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> bambee: evening :)
<debfx> apachelogger: I hope you are going to merge pkg-kde-tools from debian to make the kubuntu stuff work with the new dhmk build system :)
<bambee> c2tarun: hey ;)
<c2tarun> bambee: hi :)
<apachelogger> debfx: me?
 * apachelogger once merged and setup a bzr branch for easy merging, yet no one used it
 * apachelogger aint gonna merge it again
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpvuqj5nv6U&feature=relmfu
<debfx> apachelogger: yeah, since you are the de facto kubuntu maintainer of pkg-kde-tools ;)
<apachelogger> at UDS we will do the skeleton dance
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: any good opengl intro book you can recommend?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: depends on what OpenGL you want to lear
<mgraesslin> I would recommend OpenGL SuperBible 5th edition
<mgraesslin> and I have a summary in community.kde.org
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: http://community.kde.org/KWin/Hacking#Books
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: merci beaucoup
<mgraesslin> no problem
<mgraesslin> and reminds me: I need to blog about it :-)
<debfx> apachelogger: the upstream branch import is broken anyway
<apachelogger> oh that reminds me I need to comment on a comment
<apachelogger> debfx: launchpad, why do you fail us!
<apachelogger> debfx: looks like shitty lp?
<apachelogger> probably just need to ask nicely for someone to try again
<debfx> not sure, either it's lp or bzr
<apachelogger> or the url
<apachelogger> git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git is what lord debian has to say
<debfx> no, the url is fine
<apachelogger> not here :P
<apachelogger> me@avatar:/tmp$ git clone git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git.
<apachelogger> Cloning into pkg-kde-tools.git....
<apachelogger> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> pointy pointy little star, launchpad has no usability lidida
<bambee> apachelogger: do you speak french ?
<apachelogger> debfx: I blame pyth0rn
<apachelogger> bambee: un peu
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> actually I didn't speak french in like a really long time
<bambee> apachelogger: tu parles bien ;)
<apachelogger> ^^
<bambee> ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: you should spit fire in #launchpad
<apachelogger> see how that goes
<apachelogger> I meanwhile shall try to use a framebuffer without actually fully understanding what it does and how to fill it with textures ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: did your not so awesome team of awesome turn awesome?
<apachelogger> no
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> I didn't send a second mail yet though
<apachelogger> as I was hoping one might turn more replying on weekends
<apachelogger> clearly not the case
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about a simple "Did my last mail not arrive?"?
<Nightrose> sure
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'll bcc you, maybe you will reply to my mail ^^
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> video & GL is quite twisted
<DarkwingDuck> dammit
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: sup?
<Quintasan> sup?
<yofel> already awake? ^^
<Quintasan> me?
<yofel> nope, DarkwingDuck
<Quintasan> hmm
<yofel> Quintasan: hi anyway ;)
 * Quintasan should update moar packages
<Quintasan> yofel: \o
<Quintasan> but well, food comes first, can't do anything on an empty stomach
<yofel> which reminds me, I've got an updated kaffeine package lying around, and we need to get kdbg into oneiric
<yofel> kdbg would be a debian sync IIRC
<Quintasan> WHY
<Quintasan> WHY
<Quintasan> WHY
<Quintasan> DAMN IT
 * Quintasan broke a little bit inside
<praveen> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi praveen 
<yofel> Riddell: I just noticed you forgot to upload libpodofo to lucid-backports for scribus-ng back then (bug 686319) - now scribus-ng is stuck in dep-wait
<yofel> (sorry, totally forgot to verify that back then)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686319 in maverick-backports "Please backport scribus-ng 1.4.0.dfsg~rc1-1 to lucid and maverick" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686319
<praveen> i have installed kubuntu 11.04 using wubi
<praveen> but when i am booting my system it is showing an error "No wubildr"
<praveen> and i am not able to open kubuntu...
<praveen> what to do???
<Riddell> praveen: user support is in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<praveen> sorry riddell, but nobody is giving any ans...can you tell me some other channels???
<Riddell> praveen: see kubuntu.org/support for the various support methods
<praveen> thanks !!!
<apachelogger> nhandler: pingy
<yuriy> congratulations everyone!
<Riddell> yofel: will look at that bug next week
<yofel> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you remember what package qtscriptgenerator was in?
<shadeslayer> iirc we were looking at it for Neon
<shadeslayer> !find qtscriptgenerator
<ubottu> Package/file qtscriptgenerator does not exist in natty
<yofel> !info qtscriptgenerator
<ubottu> Package qtscriptgenerator does not exist in natty
 * yofel hits ubottu for not knowing source packages
<yofel> the source is qtscriptgenerator in any case
<yofel> shadeslayer: you want to do it? I have it on my todo list, but not before UDS probably
<shadeslayer> yofel: compiling amarok :P
<shadeslayer> i thought it was packaged
<yofel> well, amarok is un
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<yofel> *requires qtscriptgenerator
<Riddell> can't amarok just use the qtscriptgenerator from the archives?
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/43411/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats what i'm trying to find ... i can't find qtscriptgenerator in the archives
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's the source, the binaries have lib* names
<shadeslayer> and the archives are hit pretty hard :)
<Riddell> afiestas__: any advice on what to say to http://paste.kde.org/43411/  ?  he's got a problem with bluetooth and strigi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that is a *strange* problem tbh :D
<yofel> archive qtscriptgenerator can't seem to be used with our Qt, the amarok example simply can't find some of the modules
<Quintasan> shadeslayer,yofel,Riddell: apparently not, I have installed all binary packages from qtscriptgenerator in our repos and it still refused to find it
<ScottK> Riddell: You need a standard "I'm on rotation to the bzr team" reply.
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, not a bad idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you look like you completed  your project already
<shadeslayer> and you're scaring me
<ScottK> Isn't that the trick with GSoC?
<ScottK> Write up a proposal that sounds horribly complex and will take all summer, but in reality you can bang out in an afternoon.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  yofel: Quintasan nigelb and here i was thinking only wiki.ubuntu.com did it : http://i.imgur.com/o4U1j.png
<nigelb> bwahaha
<yofel> lol
<ScottK> Facebook's is "Internal error, failed to sell your private data".
<nhandler> apachelogger: Did you need something?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: around to answer a question about kwin?
<afiestas__> Riddell: the only thing In common I can think of is the usage of dbus... 
<afiestas__> (between Bluetooth and nepomuk indexer)
 * yofel goes rebuilding the newer intel driver from debian to see if it fixes his kwin issues
<afiestas__> so not sure what's the solution :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: kwin issues like?
<yofel> shadeslayer: several effects resulting in refresh rates of ~0.5 FPS?
<shadeslayer> ( i just have a nasty issue of not being able to resize konsole )
<shadeslayer> ouch
<ScottK> afiestas__: I've been subscribing you to some specs I thought you would find interesting.  I hope that's OK.
<shadeslayer> yofel: when i move windows around, FPS drops to 15 :/
<yofel> yeah, just for me kwin immediately disables the desktop effects if I don't disable functionality checks since it far too slow
<yofel> Xrender works fine, and if I disable the 5 effects that xrender doesn't support opengl works fine too again
<shadeslayer> yep same here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you mean facebook is actually based on moinmoin?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who knows... it could be
<shadeslayer> we shall nevar know
<afiestas__> ScottK: no problem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are scaring me
<apachelogger> stop it
<ScottK> Facebook is not slow enough for moinmoin.
<shadeslayer> no *you* are scaring me 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: maybe they optimized it? :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: apachelogger scares everyone.  Get over it.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not possible.
<shadeslayer> oh .. its probably based off java
<apachelogger> I am the darth vader of programming.
<apachelogger> Whereas Kent Beck is the emperor of programming.
<apachelogger> suprisingly enough we both are jahava witnesses
 * ScottK was speaking of the Disney mouse princess thing re scaring.
<apachelogger> how is that like scaring?
<ScottK> It was scary.
<apachelogger> oh, perfect use of the new lingo I am learning
 * ScottK may be scarred for life.
<apachelogger> you are all sorts of hating on my, like wtf, srsly man
<apachelogger> this is highly inefficient... a lot of words for no good reason -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol :D
 * ScottK is kidding.  I'll lay off if it bugs you.
<apachelogger> nhandler: I was wondering if there is any chance whatsoever to get overlord control over a channel without having the previous owner around
<ScottK> Now that nixternal is no longer pretending to be active and shadeslayer's not in exams, what do I have left?
<nhandler> apachelogger: What channel?
<apachelogger> ScottK: shadeslayer got assignments now
<apachelogger> didnt you read it the other day
<shadeslayer> none
<apachelogger> nhandler: #phonon
<shadeslayer> now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ScottK sem over ... i'm free for about 3 days now \o/
<shadeslayer> then i got exams again :P
<apachelogger> nhandler: the current owner and previous maintainer of phonon is kinda MIA
<ScottK> And it'll take you three days to get there as heavy as your laptop is.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<ScottK> So that doesn't actually add up to time to do something useful.
<nhandler> apachelogger: You should read http://blog.freenode.net/2010/06/group-registration-form-verifications/ and send an email to grfprocess@freenode.net . Poke me if you don't get a response in a day or two, and I'll poke the people handling those requests
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> nhandler: kthx :)
<apachelogger> oh
<nhandler> apachelogger: No problem.
 * shadeslayer is subscribes to specs
<apachelogger> nhandler: actually, would it all be possible to have it covered by the KDE group?
<apachelogger> cause technically it belongs under the same management umbrella
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: subscribe me to some too
<shadeslayer> sure will do
<apachelogger> I realize ScottK already made me important :D
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you make a spec for mobile?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
<ScottK> or maybe rbelem?  ^^^
<apachelogger> I have plenty of things to make specs for
<apachelogger> but
 * apachelogger left his notebook in Graz
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> that is why the cloud is the nice
<shadeslayer> they say 420 in 2012
<apachelogger> though I am going to Graz tomorrow, so can do it Monday
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i might be coming to the DS via Austria :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 420 spaceships?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: " ... 420 copies of his book ... "
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make sure to pick me up, cause I have not planned the trip yet and will probably fail to do so until a week before or so
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I should nicely ask around for sponsorship
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i have figure out stuff now because i have send a estimate of the costs
<apachelogger> "dear red hat inc., would you consider sending me to berlin so I can get wasted and stuff? kindest regards, phononoverlord"
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw about KDE Telepathy, they're going to have a tech preview nextish month
<shadeslayer> ( in regards to desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging )
<nhandler> apachelogger: You would need to talk to the KDE Group Contact about that.
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: now I can answer kwin related questions
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: hey :D ... all my other windows except konsole resize fine
<shadeslayer> when i resize konsole i get artefacts ... would this be a kwin bug or a driver bug?
<mgraesslin> konsole is an argb window
<shadeslayer> i have the nvidia driver
<mgraesslin> so most likely driver bug - works fine here ;-)
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: oh .. and what are the other windows?
<mgraesslin> well problem could be that nvidia released the driver just to get it working with ubuntu, probably with bugs
<mgraesslin> other windows are just rgb
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> 270.29-0ubuntu3 was hell tho
<shadeslayer> freeze every couple of secs etc
<mgraesslin> well xorg changed the abi one day before the new release by that destroying the already finished nvidia driver...
<nixternal> ScottK: i never pretend
<yofel> well, that konsole resizing bug is against nvidia now in launchpad
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  It's less fun taunting you about it now.  How about that?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think for this cycle we need to focus on core stuff since Riddell will have less time.
<ScottK> That, of course, doesn't stop anyone from working on it if they want.
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, are you bringing fezes to UDS?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, and telepathy KDE is still not ready for prime time, altho, it is much easier to configure accounts in telepathy kde as compared to kopete
<ScottK> apachelogger: You are being emulated: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-browser
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-01
<c2tarun> yofel: on packaging page, you wrote PPA/BZR in third column, why BZR?
<yofel> a) you're lucky catching me at 4am, b) we commit all our packaging to bzr branches too
<yofel> you should too, since you don't have commit rights that would be merge requests in your case
<c2tarun> ok :)
<yofel> the branches are: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/<project>/ubuntu 
<rbelem> hi ScottK 
<rbelem> ScottK, i will do the spec tomorrow
<rbelem> :-)
<c2tarun> anyone here ever used google SDK for desktop gadgets?
<ScottK> rbelem: Great.
<jussi> So... theres going to be a little jussi fork running around :D :D :D
 * jussi can hardly sit still.
<DarkwingDuck> Congrats!
<jussi> :D
<c2tarun> I which channel should I ask plamoid related questions?
<c2tarun> In which channel should I ask plamoid related questions?
<jussi> c2tarun: user or developer q's? 
<c2tarun> jussi: developers
<jussi> c2tarun: here or #kde-devel ? 
<c2tarun> jussi: ohh.. sorry I just asked it on #plasma :( wait let me repaste the question here
<c2tarun> I am reading a plasmoid tutorial and found the use of this signal http://paste.kde.org/44467/ Can anyone please tell me how this signal is behaving.
<jussi> #plasma is probably a good place also.
<c2tarun> now I have to wait for someone to reply :)
<jussi> c2tarun: keep it mind its early on a sunday in europe, and late saturday in america, you might be waiting a bit...
<c2tarun> jussi: ohh... its sunday today :( ok, I'll wait
<tsimpson> c2tarun: what's confusing you?
<tsimpson> and congrats jussi :D
<tsimpson> and to the Mrs too
<jussi> tsimpson: :D
<c2tarun> tsimpson: the parameter that is passed in connect.
<c2tarun> tsimpson: I read somewhere in this tutorial that connect can be used to connect signals with slots.
<tsimpson> c2tarun: it's a function definition, an inline, unnamed/anonymous function
<tsimpson> rather than passing the name of a function, you define the function there and then
<tsimpson> it's a common thing in JavaScript
<tsimpson> as in JavaScript, functions are objects, and you can pass them around just as any other value
<c2tarun> tsimpson: one more help please, can you please tell how the control flows in a javascript code?
<tsimpson> the same as in C/C++
<tsimpson> there are top-level (or global) declarations, and scopes inside braces {}
<tsimpson> there are also if's and for's etc
<c2tarun> tsimpson: ok, :) thanks
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: Congrats!!! :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: remind me to get you a smaller kurta next UDS :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what did he win?
<shadeslayer> <jussi> So... theres going to be a little jussi fork running around :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> jussi: congrats \o/
<yofel> congratulations jussi :D
<apachelogger> forks are awesome :D
<Blizzz> congrats jussi!
<yofel> hm... this week is ubuntu open week
<c2tarun> good evening :)
<c2tarun> I wrote this simple plasmoid http://paste.ubuntu.com/601765/ to get the pointer location from mouse data engine, but instead of position I am getting output QVariant(QPoint), what does it mean?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: #plasma for plasma questions
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tonight i blog!!!!
<sheytan> apachelogger ping pong need ya  :D
<sheytan> apachelogger you really want to ping me back now, trust me :D
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/181/phononc.png
<shadeslayer> !find glew.h
<ubottu> File glew.h found in libglew1.5-dev, nvidia-cg-toolkit
 * arpan is away: Gone away for now
<DarkwingDuck> Wow, I hate the firefox update
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running out of a good browser to use.
<yofel> what update?
<DarkwingDuck> I have not used Firefox in close to 4 months
<DarkwingDuck> I can't save open tabs anymore
<yofel> hm, never really tried that built-in session restore, I've used the session manager addon since long before they added theirs. Works fine even today
 * DarkwingDuck shrugs
<DarkwingDuck> It was just acting funky for me... Maybe I'll keep using it because everything else is so far behind it.
 * ScottK gave up on Firefox awhile ago.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Did you try chromium?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<micahg> DarkwingDuck: firefox should save open tabs by default now, there's a config setting to ask like in 3.6 if you like
<DarkwingDuck> micahg: I found it
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I've been using it for the past few months... it's alright 
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-23
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone. 
<Tm_T> I'm currently doing 11.10 -> 12.04 upgrade
<Tm_T> will report any conflicts
<fredg-netrunner> Hi all
<fredg-netrunner> I have some questions about the firefox-kde-support, is there someone here who can answer ?
<starbuck> he fredg
<fredg-netrunner> hi starbuck 
<clefebvre> hi fredg-netrunner, starbuck, Darkwing 
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jussi> agateau: ping
<agateau> jussi: pong
<rbelem> agateau, :-)
<rbelem> agateau, the kcm filesharing is on the way
<agateau> rbelem: I like the smiley, but I am not sure what it stands for...
<rbelem> agateau, do you want take a look on it?
<agateau> rbelem: sure
<rbelem> agateau, but kdenetwork is in subversion, and it is a little bit hard to publish the changes
<rbelem> agateau, i would like to move at least the filesharing stuff to git
<agateau> rbelem:  damn those kdenetworkers
<agateau> rbelem: you can use git-svn
<rbelem> agateau, do you know who should i talk to move it to quickgit.kde.org?
<rbelem> agateau, i'm using it right now
<agateau> rbelem: moving kdenetwork to git, or just your part?
<rbelem> agateau, just filesharing
<agateau> rbelem: not sure the kde admins would agree on that: iirc all modules have moved at once in the past, but the best person to ask is Ben Cooksley (bcooksley on #kde-devel)
<agateau> rbelem: if you want to share your work meanwhile, you can push your git-svn repo to some public git server (kde git developer scratch dir, github or gitorious)
<rbelem> agateau, i will ping him
<rbelem> agateau, what is the url for the kde git developer scratch dir?
<agateau> rbelem: let me check
<agateau> rbelem: http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/GitKdeOrgManual#Personal_scratch_repositories
<rbelem> agateau, nice :-)
<rbelem> thanks agateau 
<rbelem> agateau, i will push the changes in some minutes
<rbelem> agateau, then i ping you
<agateau> rbelem: ok
<jussi> Quantal Quetzal!
<ScottK> Need to get retesting on ISOs as they had to be respun.
<Darkwing> agateau: ping
<agateau> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> agateau: care for a PM?
<agateau> Darkwing: no problem
<rbelem> /wc/win 29
<rbelem> oops
<rbelem> irssi cmd fail
<claydoh> Riddell:  ScottK: re: minimum spec for Kubuntu: is 384 mb ram accurate? Do we need to bump that up perhaps? 
<rbelem> agateau, ping
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<ScottK> claydoh: I suspect so, but I'm not sure how that's done officially.
<claydoh> Schttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#System_RequirementsottK: 
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#System_Requirements 
<claydoh> that was a bad paste
<claydoh> Who are the Kubuntu Active gurus? 
<yofel> rbelem and bulldog98
<rbelem> claydoh, o/
<bulldog98> yofel: ExoPc is supported, but multitouch does not work
<bulldog98> s/is supported/works/
<claydoh> rbelem: I am looking for features screenshots and some basic install info or urls :)
<rbelem> claydoh, when is the deadline?
<yofel> bulldog98: got the tapping issue worked out?
<bulldog98> yofel: not really, me has to do lot of university stuff
<claydoh> asap :) before release day, I don't need a lot of info, I need to be able to show it and describe it so I am looking for infos
<claydoh> rbelem: hardware supported, etc
<bulldog98> claydoh: rbelem has no hardware to test on
<ScottK> claydoh: Could you join #ubuntu-release please?
<claydoh> ScottK:  ok
<bulldog98> claydoh: only hardware I tested is the ExoPc and multitouch doesnot work there
<rbelem> claydoh, i provide some text and screenshots only around 1:00 am UTC
<rbelem> * i can
<claydoh> rbelem: its ok, I am looking on my own as well, I am working at that time
<claydoh> rbelem: I am working odd shifts lately, I think I will ask questions if I need any claifications perhaps
<rbelem> claydoh, :-D
<rbelem> claydoh, oki
<rbelem> agateau, afiestas, filesharing is in kde:scratch/belem/filesharing
<ScottK> claydoh: You probably ought to hang out in #ubuntu-release so you'll know if anything else of interest comes up.
<claydoh> ScottK:  ok
<Riddell> good evening
<Riddell> did you miss me?
<vprints> in a good way
<Riddell> claydoh: you're doing a release announcement?
<claydoh> Riddell: I am working on them, 
<claydoh> dang I really wanted 12.10 to be Quantitative Quahog
<jussi> I was so waiting for Quality Quokka :P
<Riddell> claydoh: great thanks
<Riddell> what is it?
<claydoh> Riddell: Quantal Quetzal
<Riddell> oh of course, one of them, I should have guessed
<mikecb> there's going to be lots of q.q jokes
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-24
<agateau> rbelem: hi, I installed your filesharing code and started the kcm, this is what I get: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/24/plasma-desktopn22638.png
<agateau> rbelem: the "Add..." button does not do anything. Am I missing something?
<Riddell> testers needed http://blogs.kde.org/node/4570
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<dpm> Riddell, as per our conversation last week, did you have the chance to upload calligra-l10n overriding language packs? yurchor noticed that Calligra is still English-only
<Riddell> dpm: yes let me verify
<Riddell> calligra-l10n-fr is full of french files
<Riddell> and calligrawords starts in french
<yurchor> Riddell: So the translations did not appear on LP, just only in the real packages?
<Riddell> yurchor: right
<yurchor> Because I do not see Ukrainian translation on LP.
<Riddell> that'll be because it's not in launchpad :)
<yurchor> Could the templates for Calligra be switched off then to avoid confusion?
<Riddell> nudge dpm for that
<yurchor> Thanks.
<dpm> yurchor, will do. To be sure, though, does Calligra start in Ukranian for you?
<yurchor> Do not know. ;) The distribution is yours. I'm using MAgeia and testing Fedora. :)
<Riddell> calligra-l10n-uk has loads of .po files in it
<yurchor> Riddell: Amcharic KDE translator asked on UserBase about possibility to translate Calligra into his language (if I understood him right). http://userbase.kde.org/index.php?title=User_talk:Samson&offset=20120423184738&lqt_mustshow=1746#Translation_Kubuntu__1724
<yurchor> Should I answer him that this is impossible on LP?
<yurchor> *Amharic, for sure.
<Riddell> yurchor: right, the best place to translate KDE software is through the kde mechanism
<Riddell> l10n.kde.org
<yurchor> Ok. Thanks.
<jussi> seriously, is that horrid coloured wallpaper thing going to be there for release?
<davmor2> jussi: in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jussi> davmor2: kubuntu
<jussi> its a horrible washed out blue thing
<KRF> i liked the pink unicorn on April, 1st a few years ago
<KRF> NOT.
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> was that apachelogger's idea?
<KRF> most likely
<KRF> he's into unicorns
<jussi> still, this washed out blue is horribl
<jussi> e
<Riddell> jussi: ariya wallpaper is grey beams from bottom right
<Riddell> nice and simple, I don't dislike it
<jussi> Riddell: but the colour? and the plymouth background is what Im talking about, but its a similar colour - same as agateau's light dm thing
<Riddell> jussi: yep greyish, boring but grey goes with everything
<Riddell> oxygen team are responsible for that and apachelogger nicely synced the boot splash
<jussi> Riddell: theres grey and there is horrible washed out blue grey :/
<Riddell> jussi: of all the problems with this release I fear that's way down the list
<jussi> Riddell: make it number 1!!! :P
<Riddell> I shall inform launchpad team we have a new bug number 1
<jussi> :D
<Tm_T> "Kubuntu isn't blue enough"
<jussi> yup
<Tm_T> that's bug #1, there's no KDE without blue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Tm_T> ubottu: lies, we changed it
<ubottu> Tm_T: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> obviously not, trying to give the old number one... /:
<jussi> Riddell: btw, what did you need a finnish speaker for the other day?
<Riddell> jussi: I don't remember probably some finnish speaker had an issue
<yofel_> jussi: be evil and make a RT for kubuntu and make it no.1 there :P
<jussi> yofel: hahah
<jussi> you how some people mod their cars...? 
<jussi> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/tuning74.jpg
 * jussi giggles
<yofel> lol
<rbelem> agateau, it is just the ui for now. i will make the samba plugin today
<rbelem> agateau, do you think the ui is ok?
<rbelem> agateau, would you change anything?
<agateau> rbelem: it looks ok, but it is a bit difficult to tell without any plugin content
<agateau> rbelem: I only tested the kcm, is there something else I should try?
<rbelem> agateau, just that... after the first plugin i will make the final changes
<agateau> rbelem: ok
<Riddell> debfx: around?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ScottK> claydoh: From #ubuntu-release: [07:53:27] <skaet> Riddell, ScottK,  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu - can a first pass of content be added by end of today please?   Also,  I extracted some of the content on upgrading, requirements, etc. from some multiple community pages - it its wrong on this page,  it may need updating elsewhere.
<ScottK> quassel has a 0.7.4 release meant to address compatibility issues with Qt 4.8.  It would be good if someone who cares about PPAs would upload that into the Qt 4.8 PPA for oneiric.
 * Riddell nudges BluesKaj into iso testing
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that except for the DVDs all tests got run at least once on one architecture.  I got as far as the live test on a DVD when there was a respin.
<ScottK> (that's over the weekend - the current images still need revalidating, of course)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, my test pc needs a new mobo , so it's out of commission for a while
<Riddell> ScottK: great thanks for looking after things
<Riddell> ScottK: my plans for today are alternates (in progress), DVDs, ARM and upgrades
<Riddell> which I may or may not get through
<ScottK> I can do some testing, but am limited to i386.
<Riddell> then tomorrow filling in the blanks in test coverage
<ScottK> So I'd suggest you focuse on amd64/arm.  I won't be able to do all of i386, but I can make a dent in it.
<ScottK> Maybe yofel will do some more too.
<Riddell> oh and active too but that's just a case of "does it run"
<Riddell> I expect active still has an annoying 5 minute pause on startup but that's why we call it a preview
<rbelem> Riddell, if we can remove kubuntu-default-settings from KDEDIRS in active it will start faster
<Riddell> rbelem: yeah you said but too late for that I fear
<rbelem> :'(
<Riddell> rbelem: we'll release note it and it'll get fixed next time.  I tried balsam's active version and it has just as many problems so we're as good as them I'd say :)
<rbelem> :-D
<erfanian> I have two rather bugs I would like to report with the latest Beta2
<erfanian> two bugs*
<Riddell> erfanian: we're in testing mode today for release so I suspect the answer will be "have you treid the release candidates?"
<erfanian> Riddell: Could you point me in the direction of the RC?
<erfanian> And would the RC be the same as the latest update && upgrade?
<TeLLuS> We are near release so I wounder if we will fix the mass chrashing of kmix, or wait untill 4.8.3. Maybe we could remove kmix for the 12.04 release if we dont fix it?  KDE bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290742
<ubottu> KDE bug 290742 in general "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [Crash,Assigned: ]
<erfanian> I cannot tell if the bugs I found were system specific. Whenever I tried an alternative install with full disk encryption the installer would quit when it was installing packages. The other is that my screen edge function in KDE did not work in Beta 2, worked in Beta 1, then only the right hand corners worked.
<erfanian> That kmix bug is incredibly annoying. I suffer from it as well.
<TeLLuS> erfanian: I installed Natty with alt cd on this system with the encryption.. But before reboot I had to do some manual changes before reboot othewise it would not start again.
<BluesKaj> erfanian, why don't you guys use alsamixer in the terminal instead , it's much more configurable ...kmix is just a gui for alsa anyway 
<erfanian> TeLLuS: Did it crash installing packages and kick you back to the installer menu? What did you do after that.
<TeLLuS> BluesKaj: Yes we chould use that but it is kmix that is installed as default.. and WE have to support it.. or rather remove it if it is not fixed before releease
<erfanian> BluesKaj: Because I like using my multimedia keys :). Plus when I pulled the latest trunk from their SVN (before they moved to git) it was rock solid.
<Riddell> erfanian: iso.qa.ubuntu.com has them
<TeLLuS> BluesKaj: No installation worked but I had to use the menu install to do the changes of boot option for it to use thr right partition.. 
<erfanian> Riddell: Thanks. I'll pull it this morning and come back here to report.
<Riddell> TeLLuS: too late I'm afraid, I agree it's high prority and we should work out a fix for updates
<BluesKaj> TeLLuS, personally I think kmix is redundant ..dunno why it needs support quite frankly 
<Riddell> ...to change volume ?
<TeLLuS> Riddell: yes, what is needed to do that?
<BluesKaj> usually ppl set the volume at close to the max the ctrl it on their audio device , be they speakers or an amp 
<BluesKaj>  then ctrl it 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: that's not the behaviour I've observed
<Riddell> TeLLuS: check if it has a bug in launchpad and mark it for precise-updates and high priority
<BluesKaj> well, that's what they should do Riddell :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: hard to do that on a notebook
<yofel> + alsamixer doesn't support per-stream volume changing from pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> yofel, what about voll ctrls on the KB ?
<yofel> well, agreed, but missing pulse support still stands
<yofel> (now don't ask me why we need pulseaudio)
<erfanian> What plasma applet would replace kmix for control form the panel?
<ScottK> kmix has been pretty stable here.
<yofel> iirc there was a third party one that I forgot the name of. By default there isn't one
<BluesKaj> yofel, well , in my case pulseaudio supports webaudio on my m-audio pci soundcard, otherwise I'd have no audio on websites
<yofel> and I totally forgot to say that I haven't seen kmix crash in over a month - guess I don't use the broken parts
<erfanian> Users are going to need some sort of panel option for volume, otherwise everyone will get confused.
<BluesKaj> erfanian, not everyone :)
<erfanian> BluesKaj: True.
<erfanian> Be back in a bit.
<ScottK> I'm going to start with the i386 DVD since that didn't get much testing over the weekend and I have bandwidth.
<TeLLuS> Riddell: He, you reported the kmix bug a month ago on 4.8.1, set for the 12.04 milestone. It is #963895 for 4.8.1 and #981934 for 4.8.2..  I'm not allowed to mark it or change priority from what I could see, if you allow me..
<Riddell> TeLLuS: thanks I had a feeling I had
<Riddell> TeLLuS: I don't know how permissions work on bugs I think there's a team you need to be a member of
<Riddell> bug 963895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963895 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "kmix crashes in 4.8.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963895
<Riddell> bug 981934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981934 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "kmix crashes without any action" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981934
<erfanian> Does anyone know more about how the home directory encryption works in the installer? I installed Beta2 with a separate /home partition, then installed Beta1 over that. I just used my same password and it managed to mount all my data again... but my gut tells me that shouldn't happen. I haven't tried looking at the data from a live CD yet to see if it's encyrpted at all.
<Riddell> erfanian: it depends on the installer but if you don't format the partition then there shouldn't be a change
<erfanian> Riddell: But if I didn't use the same password it shouldn't be able to get to the data, right?
<Riddell> you just said that you did
<Riddell> anyway the answer is "I don't know" I'm afraid
<erfanian> Riddell: Indeed, I did use the same password. I was just wondering how they actual encryption scheme went. But thanks!
<ScottK> Somewhere in there, there is a link between your user password and the decryption key.  Since Ubuntu installs do go to some length to prevserve /home, it doesn't surprise me it manages to preserve that as well.
<yofel> Riddell: for reference - for importance changes you need to be a member of ubuntu-bug-control
<yofel> TeLLuS: ^
<TeLLuS> Riddell: Found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl   need to sign 
 * Peace- now konqueror has a good browser identification...
<Riddell> TeLLuS: need to sign what?
<erfanian> ScottK: So then I should just use that password every time I do a clean install, and then change my user password later if need be. Good to know - thanks.
<ScottK> You need to be careful about changing your password with an encrypted home.
<ScottK> Changing the user password doesn't change the encryption key.
<TeLLuS> Riddell: Sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<erfanian> ScottK: I'll be sure to back up :)
<TeLLuS> Now where did I put my gpg key, is it still valid.
<erfanian> Riddell: I'm on the latest RC right now. The upper left screen edge action doesn't work but all the other corners do. Could be machine specific for some reason.
<ScottK> Works here.
<erfanian> It works for me when I set my screen resolution lower. I wonder if something is bizzare because it is a tablet pc.
<agateau> Riddell: Hi! I have a small fix for lightdm-kde, and just released 0.1.1, should I file an SRU?
<apol> what package provides the plasma components?
<Riddell> agateau: yes please, you can join the queue behind tsdgeos 
<agateau> Riddell: ok :)
<tsdgeos> agateau: /me has the token
<Riddell> apol: the qml widgets?  I don't know where is it upstream?
<bulldog98> apol: all is kde-runtime or workspace
<agateau> tsdgeos: /me waits :)
<bulldog98> apol: kde-runtime
<apol> Riddell: kde-runtime
<apol> hm
<apol> ok thanks
<tsdgeos> agateau: so what's the benefit of lightdm-kde over say lighdm-nonkde or kdm?
<Riddell> so could be kde-runtime-data
<bulldog98> Riddell: it also has library stuff so you need both
<Riddell> bulldog98: I'll leave you to answer the question I'm just guessing :)
<agateau> tsdgeos: the other available (maintained) lightdm greeters are based on gtk or clutter, so having a plasma-components, qml-based one integrates better than them
<agateau> tsdgeos: it even comes with a kcm
<tsdgeos> i see
<agateau> tsdgeos: compared to kdm, it is easier to theme, brings support for features like guest support, and hopefully soon, better power management
<agateau> tsdgeos: but it still lacks some of kdm features
<Riddell> and if upstream replaces kdm it's one less thing to maintain
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Now would be the time we really need some amd64+mac image testing.
<shadeslayer> Didn't I test those?
<shadeslayer> I remember testing them
<ScottK> Had to respin, so need retest.
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> ok, I'll test again
<apol> bulldog98: do you know why it could be that a friend installed muon-discover from cyberspace ppa and when he runs the application Qt errors saying that plasma components are not there?
<apol> its 11.10
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> derp, I'll have to download it again, I put the ISO onto my external HDD and then gave it someone
<Riddell> agateau: ok you have the token, what do you need?
<agateau> Riddell: a patch applied on lightdm-kde
<agateau> Riddell: or a package update for 0.1.1
<Riddell> agateau: got a bug with the patch on it for me?
<Riddell> or the link to 0.1.1
<agateau> Riddell: I have a KDE bug report for it, I can attach the patch there
<Riddell> agateau: SRUs need one on launchpad too
<agateau> Riddell: the 0.1.1 tarball is waiting in KDE ftp server to be moved to the right place by the sysadmins
<agateau> but I can push it somewhere else meanwhile
<Riddell> agateau: I'll do it now if you get me the tar
<Riddell> and the bug on lp
<agateau> Riddell: I have filed a few SRU in the past, I can do the work and subscribe you to the bug
 * agateau uploads the tarball to his "people" page
<agateau> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/lightdm-kde-0.1.1.tar.bz2
<Riddell> agateau: mm that's not SRU-able http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/lightdm-kde_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> that's got a whole new theme item in it
<Riddell> agateau: do you have a minimal patch for the problem?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, weird
<agateau> Riddell: I can produce a minimal patch
<Riddell> what's weird?
<agateau> Riddell: I did not expect theme changes
<agateau> Riddell: need to look at the history to see what happened
<agateau> Riddell: I am filling the bug, and preparing the patch
<Riddell> groovy
<BluesKaj> wish there was a patch for kmail crashes
<BluesKaj> absolutely nothing on launchpad , altho it's been files
<BluesKaj> filed
<ScottK> kubuntu-full takes a long time to install, even from USB onto an SSD.
<Riddell> ScottK: from a DVD image?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: we need to look at our dvd images for the next release, ubuntu have simplified theirs.  related issue as dropping the cd limit
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I would like to look very hard at dropping the alternates again.
<Riddell> agreed
<ScottK> There's just a few things we need to get platform to teach Ubiquity to do.
<yofel> can we keep d-i on the dvd's?
<Riddell> yofel: why?
<Riddell> ubuntu doesn't
<yofel> yeah, but they'll keep the alternate images - or won't they?
<Riddell> dunno all for discussion but not heard of wanting to drop them
<ScottK> Having  D-I based image is useful.
<Riddell> is it useful when there's netboot?
<Riddell> which uses d-i
<ScottK> Dunno.
<yofel> anyone tried what usb-creator-kde does with the mini.iso?
<ScottK> Nope.
<Riddell> yofel: try it try it!
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we should take wubi off the Kubuntu images and get rid of those test cases (which none of us can test).
<Riddell> ScottK: because there's a problem or because we can't test it?
<maco> if it needs testing, i can maybe hijack my boyfriend's computer
<ScottK> Because it provides very little, if any benefit and it's a source of trouble.
<Riddell> if it's just that we can't test it I expect blue systems can help there in future
<Riddell> maco: hijack away!
<yofel> let's see
<maco> he's been saying he wants a dual boot anyway. or his windows vm. or get annalee to do it on her desktop...
<ScottK> jibel and balloons are looking for someone, but if maco can do it, that'd be great.
 * yofel wonders if he could use his ancient XP VM to test that
<maco> hmm need to poke annalee into this channel
<ScottK> Riddell: Also, you can't install from wubi on the image anymore anyway.  It just tells you to go download the real wubi and use that.
<Riddell> ScottK: er that's weird
<maco> bah?
<ScottK> It's wubi.
<maco> ok if thats all its gonna do then i vote removing it
<ScottK> There was some Rick Spencer thread on ubuntu-devel about it awhile ago.
<maco> because thats stupid
<maco> and here, i just deleted all my unread ubuntu-devel stuff from my email a couple days
<maco> aog
<maco> *ago
<yofel> +1 for removal too then
<agateau> Riddell: I created the 0.1.1 tarball from the wrong branch :(... Can you try again http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/lightdm-kde-0.1.1.tar.bz2
<yofel> usb-creator-kde doesn't do anything with the mini.iso
<yofel> doesn't even recognise it as one
<yofel> dd should work I guess
<maco> usb-creator only knows about desktop cds, i think
<Riddell> maco: it can do alternates too
<yofel> nope, alternate images work too
<maco> itd also freak out at alternate cds
<maco> oh
<maco> is that new?
<maco> i thought it didnt like those before
<Riddell> agateau: much more sane http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/lightdm-kde_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> agateau: got a launchpad bug for me?
<Riddell> maco: I've been using it for alternates for ages
<maco> ok *shrug*
<ScottK> It works on dvds too.
<agateau> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-kde/+bug/987910 not ready for SRU yet, though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987910 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "User pictures are not shown in greeters which support them" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> Riddell: I am updating the bug to include SRU info, you are not doing it on your side, right?
<Riddell> agateau: I've uploaded to precise-proposed and attached the debdiff
<Riddell> agateau: so when you're happy you can just subscribe ~ubuntu-sru
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks
<agateau> Riddell: just subscribed ubuntu-sru
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought you were going to focus on amd64?
<yofel> ScottK: I'll do the amd64 dvd tests
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Riddell: Let me know what you're not getting to on i386 and I'll pick it up.  I'm about to start the last i386 dvd test.
 * Peace- test his lprinter-qt and prints openoffice documents from dolphin
<Peace-> +s
<jussi> Peace-: you print documents from dolphins? (or where did you intend that s to go :P )
<Peace-> jussi: yea expecially if i have a lots
<Peace-> jussi: :) https://launchpad.net/~nowardev/+archive/ppa/+build/3420409/+files/kde-service-menu-lprinterqt_0.5.3-1ubuntu0%7Eppa1_all.deb
<jussi> hehe
<Peace-> it prints picture and openoffice documetns and pdf too
<Peace-> prints with fit to page*
<jussi> is the nvidia driver broken currently?
<yofel> I've heard of nvidia issues in #ubuntu+1 lately, but can't remember anything specific
<jussi> hrm, I found a bug...
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/24/plasma-desktopdu2660.png
<jussi> whats wrong with that dialog
<jussi> (hint: tell me which driver is which...)
<yofel> you're looking at nvidia-173 (and yeah, that's crappy)
<yofel> and there *should* be a recommended one o.O
 * jussi reports a bug
<Peace-> xD
<jussi> hrm, I should update first...
<jussi> havent been on this pc for a while
<jussi> (400 updates...)
 * ScottK starts on Kubuntu alternate tests.
<ScottK> (i386)
<Peace-> anyone can test to create a manual partition with destkop version ?
<Peace-> i got a crash on betas
<Peace-> so i have installed with alternate...
<yofel> Peace-: 32 or 64 bit?
<Peace-> 32
<yofel> meaning http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds/15942/testcases/54/results - up for taking so far
<sealne> is anyone else seeing on precise akonadi_mailfilter use all the cpu and ram/swap on startup making the pc unuasble for about an hour each boot, its so bad for me that i can't even move the mouse
<sealne> it also happened on oneric after 4.8.1
<ScottK> sealne: Yes.
<sealne> cool, not just me then :-/
<ScottK> I deleted all the data and reimported and that cleared it up.
<sealne> thats handy to know i wondered about that but its a big job, i'll try that at some suitable time then
<ScottK> KDE Bug 298626
<ubottu> KDE bug 298626 in Mail Filter Agent "akonadi_mailftiler_agent crashes and fails to start after system freeze" [Crash,Unconfirmed: ] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298626
<ScottK> I get the 100% CPU before the crash.
<sealne> yeah it was always crashing for me after it unfroze aswell
<sealne> for the last while i've just been logining in and quickly typing akonadictl stop ;) but using webmail is frustrating
<ScottK> Please comment in the bug.
<sealne> the problem i've had about reporting was that its all kind of vague
<ScottK> I'm leaving the Dr. Konqui window open so it doesn't restart and then removed the mailfilter using akonadiconsole.
<ScottK> The rest of it still works.
<Peace-> ScottK: you can install kdm themes ?
<Peace-> it seems i can't 
<ScottK> I haven't tried. I always just use the default.
<Peace-> it seeems a permission bug
<Peace-> but i am not sure
<Peace-> ScottK: if you can confirm i will fill a bug
<ScottK> Sorry.  Don't have time to look into it.
<Peace-> oh ok 
<yurchor> Hi! I have tested Beta 2 and today's ISO (386 ans amd64). All Live images have Bug 945461. Is this a known issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945461 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "The default font used for Qt4 is broken (regarding cyrillic text)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945461
<ScottK> yurchor: I don't think so.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<TeLLuS> FYI After upgrade I got akonadi_kdeaccounts_resource crashed with SIGSEGV     Disassembly: => 0x7f9b5c261c1b: Cannot access memory at address 0x7f9b5c261c1b    so with no good stacktrace  retracing failed and made the bug invalid..     Under Akonadi resources I found "KDE Accounts" and have now removed it.. I don't know what it is but without it I do not get any crash from it after login..
 * yofel is tired of debugging kmail
<yofel> anyone an idea what to do with http://paste.kde.org/462944 ? I reliably get that when first starting Kontact after installation
<yofel> acutally, you get that in the live session as well
<yofel> nothing seems really broken, just the messages are scary
<ScottK> What happens if you mkdir /home/yofel/.local/share/contacts/ and then reboot?
<yofel> ScottK: warning gone (as expected)
<yofel> and that's the only one that keeps coming after a reboot otherwise. The others seem to be first-run-only
<ScottK> Seems like a skeleton file issue then.
<ScottK> (which I'm not sure how KDE handles)
<claydoh> ScottK: got it sorry I am behind, I am getting it done right now
<ScottK> claydoh: Excellent.
<ScottK> Everything I have hardware/OS for is tested.
 * ScottK prods at shadeslayer again.
<nixternal> HEY! MY FREAKING BEATS AUDIO SUBWOOFER DOESN'T WORK WITH 12.04! YOU CAN'T RELEASE THIS STUFF, IT ISN'T READY!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> ;p
<BluesKaj> nixternal, make sure it's plugged in :)
<Riddell> claydoh: you're onto the release announcement?
<ScottK> He is.
<Riddell> excellent
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we got enough testing on the powerpc desktop image to release it with some heavy "not thoroughly tested" cavets.
<Riddell> I think my tsk list for this evening is dvd amd64 oem install, upgrade testing and then take a look at the release notes
<ScottK> I sent the tester (who is unknown to me) mail via LP thanking them for the testing and asking for me.
<claydoh> Riddell: yes, both the one in Ubuntu's format and one we might be able to use on the website
<ScottK> me/more
<Riddell> claydoh: awesomeness
<yofel> btw. you can ignore that failure for the amd64 desktop image - that issue's known since natty
<Riddell> I was planning to :)
<Riddell> nice to see grue still testing arm for us too
<claydoh> Riddell: ScottK regarding the 384mb ram minimun system specs, is that still accurate?
<Riddell> claydoh: dunno we haven't done any tests
<claydoh> Riddell: my personal experience says 1gb min :D but I am one dude
<Riddell> claydoh: keep it for now until someone does some tests, no point in making up a figure
<claydoh> Riddell: ok
<ScottK> Lowest ram system I have is 1GB.
<Riddell> ScottK: mem=500MB on the boot arguments would be the way to test it
<Riddell> but it's a slow time consuming thing to do
<ScottK> I can do that tonight.
<ScottK> (I've tested everything I can test already)
<Riddell> ScottK: how come you don't have an amd64 machine?
<Riddell> claydoh: I think I need to go to bed now, do you have everything you need?
<claydoh> yes, I just finished the ubuntu wiki notes no9w
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<claydoh> for critiquing 
<claydoh> ok where is mah spel cheker
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> we'll need to collate all the bugs we care about onto the release notes
<claydoh> yes
<Riddell> claydoh: for terminology I use "release notes" for that ubuntu page which is more a technical description and "release announce" for the nice readable page to go on the website
<claydoh> Riddell: ok, 
<claydoh> makes sense
<Riddell> also todo check the upgrade docs page
<Riddell> (just a note to self)
 * Riddell snoozes 
<drtwox> Can we revert to a working nvidia binary driver before release? nvidia-current (295.40) causes many issues for some users: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4ODQ
<ScottK> I don't have one that's available for testing.
<ScottK> drtwox: We just do whatever Ubuntu does on that.
<ScottK> Nothing Kubuntu specific we can do.
<drtwox> What about konqueror issues? Report here?
<drtwox> The konqueror option 'Open as tab in existing Konqueror when URL is called externally' doesn't work anymore. Links opened from other applications always open a new window instead of an existing Konqeueror instance.
<ScottK> File bugs at bugs.kde.org.
<ScottK> I don't think that's our fault.
<drtwox> Okay, thanks for the feedback!
 * ScottK has a MEM=384MB install in progress.
<ScottK> Riddell and claydoh: It worked.  Assuming I used the parameter correctly, 384MB is still possible.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-25
<yuriy> hey guys.  I somehow ended up with kde-workspace-bin not installed on my Oneiric system
<yuriy> logging in would just give me a black screen
<ScottK> Hey there yuriy.
<Hobbsee> Morning!
<Jacky> Morning Hobbsee!
<Jacky> How are you?
<Hobbsee> Pretty good.  Given it's a public holiday here, I was pondering testing kubuntu (again) on my spare hard drive
<Hobbsee> I"d forgotten just how dead ubuntu/kubuntu development channels are until europe wakes up!
<Jacky> Lol, indeed
<Jacky> You'd find a few yanks like me poking in and out.
<Hobbsee> That's true.  Surely you should be sleeping by now, though
<Hobbsee> unless you're a nocturnal yank
<micahg> o/
<Hobbsee> hey there, micahg!
<micahg> hi Hobbsee
<Jacky> Lol, that I am!
 * micahg is also
<Jacky> o/
<tsdgeos> fregl: you coming to uds?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: all testing appreciated :)
<fregl> tsdgeos: no
<tsdgeos> fregl: oh :-/
<fregl> too much travelling for me lately
<Darkwing> fregl: at some point we need to do the music exchange we talked about in orlando :D
<fregl> and also not for akademy-es since I'll be visiting my parents at that time
<fregl> Darkwing: true
<Darkwing> I'm almost never on this late... I just looked at the time heh
<Riddell> claydoh: where have you been working on the release announce?
<Riddell> claydoh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Final/Kubuntu is the latest?
<TeLLuS> Should #831768 be set to milestone precise-updates also?   aptitude is still no good at solving multiarch, but I was able to solve it manually in aptitude.
<Riddell> TeLLuS: aptitude isn't something kubuntu team supports and I don't think any part of ubuntu considers it supported
<Tm_T> that
<TeLLuS> Riddell: ok, I still use dselect mostly. In Debian it is "At the present time, aptitude is the recommended tool for interaction with the APT suite." http://wiki.debian.org/Apt   In Ubuntu "Aptitude has been replaced by apt-get because apt-get is better and also by removing aptitude it will free some space on CD"   This aptitude statement should probably be made more clear.. when starting it or atleast in description and recomend 
<TeLLuS> what to use instead.    I see this for Debian http://www.jethrocarr.com/2012/01/06/apt-get-install-debian/  "‘apt-get’ has been deprecated since 2006… use ‘aptitude’ instead."
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> 24 hours to go!
<BluesKaj> no updates or upgrades 'til then?
<BluesKaj> freeze is on 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, how were you guys testing the ISOs ..just running them as a live OS without installing ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: dunno what you mean by no updates, I mean we will release in < 24 hours
<Riddell> BluesKaj: there's a few ways
<Riddell> I test on bare hardware, there are virtual machine programmes and I use virtualbox and for upgrades I use ec2 cloud machines 
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds lists what needs tested, fill in gaps if you can, don't be afraid to re-test one I don't trust it if e.g. I'm the only one who has tested
<Riddell> so anyone know if muon has release upgrade notification?
 * ScottK doesn't know how that works.
<ScottK> TeLLuS: apt-get is in no way deprecated.  that is just wrong.
<Riddell> it'll be part of kubuntu notification helper but I can't work out which
<ScottK> Also, powerpc desktop image is fully tested now.  And buy a different guy.
<ScottK> buy/by
<ScottK> So we got at least two users.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What happened to testing amd64+mac again?
<BluesKaj> has aptitude been brought up to date in terms of handling dependencies? ...understand there were some problems with that
<Riddell> 10:50 < Riddell> TeLLuS: aptitude isn't something kubuntu team supports and I don't think any part of ubuntu considers it supported
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok thanks 
 * BluesKaj makes a note of it
<ScottK> Aptitude didn't support multiarch at all.  AIUI it's been improved significantly in this cycle, but is not 'there' yet.
<ScottK> Personally, except for aptitude why/why-not I don't find a use for it.
<Riddell> anyone someone has apt-get break on them the usual support answer is "just use aptitude it's much better"
<Riddell> any vice versa
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> There was a period where aptitude's resolver was a lot better than apt's.  I don't think that's the case anymore.
<Riddell> k-n-h has had dist upgrade notification turned off in favour of kpackagekit
<Riddell> which we don't use
<Riddell> may I panic now?
<BluesKaj> apt-get locked up for no reason yesterday claiming other resources were in use , but none of the regular commands woold break the lock , had to reboot ,
<Riddell> how to get a phone number for jontheechidna?
<ScottK> You emailed, I assume?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> I think there is none and it's a big screw up
<Riddell> so options are to get k-n-h working as a SRU
<Riddell> and to advertise the elegant commmand   do-release-upgrade -f kde
 * Riddell looks at k-n-h
<debfx> muon-updater has a "Show notifications for distribution upgrades" option
<debfx> so unless there is a bug it's all fine
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> debfx: in oneiric?
<debfx> oh, right I'm on precise :/
<Riddell> no such code in oneiric http://paste.kde.org/463460/
<ScottK> "Manual distribution upgrade from the Muon Update Manager. (MUM)" <--Added in 1.3.0.
<Riddell> yeah no use today
<debfx> Riddell: there is kded/distupgradeevent in muon 1.2.1
<Riddell> that's more promising
<debfx> of course an option to display a dist upgrade notification for development releases would be very useful for testing ...
<Riddell> debfx: change /etc/hosts
<Riddell> debfx: add   212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> I keep a meta-release file to pretend it has been released there
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-notifier/releasechecker
<Riddell> that is part of muon-installer
<Riddell> no, part of muon-notifier
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the mail from John the taco?
<Riddell> debfx: /usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-notifier/releasechecker only checks for development releases
<Riddell> ScottK: no where?
<ScottK> kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Mentions some patches you'll need.
<ScottK> Also you're cc'ed directly if that affects where it lands.
<debfx> I guess we need an accelerated muon SRU
<Riddell> good that confirms the conclusion I just came to
<Riddell> any volunteers or shall I crack on with it?
<ScottK> Crack on.
 * Riddell cracks on
<Riddell> actually, this might call for my emergency irn bru
 * ScottK starts to download a oneiric iSO ...
<jcgs> Hi, I've been trying to rebuild kmix from source, to replace the version in precise which is horribly broken, and i wondered if anyone could help me. I was using uupdate, but all that does is give me a kdemultimedia package with just kmix in it. How can i replace just the kmix directory?
<jcgs> In summary, how can i replace part of a package, with the code i've got in a source directory
<Riddell> jcgs: sorry we're busy on release mode just now
<Riddell> kmix being crashy is a known issue that I'm afraid we'll have to do another day
<ScottK> It'll be fixed in 4.8.3 which we'll release as a post-release update for 12.04.
<jcgs> Riddell: I know, there's no way it's going to make it into the release, but, do you know where i could get help to answer my question?
<ScottK> jcgs: Here if we weren't a bit busy.
<Riddell> 24 hours before release is not a great time for help
 * Riddell compiles muon
<ScottK> The short version is you really can't trivially build just kmix, but you can get the package make the changes you want and the rebuild all of kime.
<jcgs> oh...it's tomorrow? good luck guys :)
<jcgs> that's kind of what i'm trying to do, but i don't know enough about how packages work to know if just over-writing the entire directory in the kdemultimedia package will work or not 
<jcgs> but anyway, i'll get out of your hair
<ScottK> Probably will if you're just grabbing the 4.8 branch multimedia.
<ScottK> yofel_: Around and able to run a test?
<jcgs> ScottK: Unfortunately, everything's been moved over to git and split up. So there's no multimedia to grab, everything appears to be stored in git separately
<ScottK> Then it make take some CMake file fiddling to get it to work but you still ought to be able to drop the kmix files in.
<ScottK> may take ...
<yofel_> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> yofel: There's one amd64 dvd test case left (oem).  Can you do it?
<yofel> yes, but nor right now, I'll do it in an ~hour
<yofel> *not
<ScottK> That works.
<ScottK> As long as the ~ doesn't turn into a shadeslayer kind of "I'll test it in a little bit".
<yofel> jcgs: kmix from git is actually buildably by itself now - but not the 4.8 branch
<yofel> (the git repositories are kind of broken)
<ScottK> 1,161 installed, 406 upgradeable <-- Fresh Oneiric install.  No post-release churn there.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll have a system I can test upgrades with once ^^^ updates finish.
<Riddell> that might take a while :)
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm going to say no to jon wanting another patch for SRU, I'm too stressed as it is
<ScottK> Fortunately the us archive is much faster today than yesterday.
<ScottK> OK.  He can do his own SRU next week.  This emergency SRU should definitely be minimal.
<bambee_> steam on linux... omg <3
<bambee_> I hope, they'll port portal & portal 2
<sreich> bambee_: link?
<BluesKaj> there's someone trying do-release-upgrade -d but it doesn't do anything ...anyone know what that fix is ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: point them at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> also asking in ubuntu+1 , but no response
<BluesKaj> thanks Riddell 
<BluesKaj> UnicodeEncodeError is preventing the upgrade ..where is that set ?
<Riddell> that's a bug
<Riddell> what language?
<yofel> sounds like python, meaning we'll need a backtrace
<BluesKaj> yofel, UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u0119' in position 16: ordinal not in range(128)
<ScottK> That's python
<tsimpson> it looks like an error in do-release-upgrade
<ScottK> And it probably means you don't have a locale properly set.
<ScottK> e.g. running inside a chroot.
<ScottK> I've gotten that trying to run do-release-upgrade inside a chroot for testing 
<Riddell> a full backtrace on a pastebin would be much easier
<BluesKaj> Riddell, i'll try to get a backtrace 
<Riddell> oh jings muon in oneiric really does crash
<Riddell> makes a dist-upgrade hard to do
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm installing the new muon now.
<ScottK> Is there something I need to do to convince to notice there's a new release?
<Riddell> ScottK: from an archive or elsewhere?
<ScottK> From the archive
<ScottK> Since pitti went ahead and accepted it.
<Riddell> ScottK: dunno I did a log out and in and I think that's what I'll advise in the upgrade instructions
<Riddell> it's a kded module and that's the easiest way to restart it
<ScottK> OK.  Trying.
<Riddell> then it's a notifier from the panel
<ScottK> Trying a reboot.  The system was in an odd state after logging out/in (wouldn't connect to wifi either)
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> I'm doing an oneiric upgrade too so I'll do reboot when it's done
<Riddell> (after all this oneiric testing there's still a full hardware upgrade from lucid I want to test)
<ScottK> No notification here, but it's a netbook, so who knows.
 * ScottK waits a bit.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh wait
<Riddell> did you update the DNS?
<Riddell> 212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> in /etc/hosts
<ScottK> No.
 * ScottK adds
<Riddell> that's the secret for testing
<ScottK> Not a secret anymore ...
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm off out for a couple of hours but if it's all working you can convince someone to move it to oneiric-updates
<ScottK> It didn't work here yet.
<ScottK> I verified I'm hitting 19inch for changelogs.ubuntu.com, so I know I got that bit right.
<Riddell> yes I see it in the logs
<Riddell> actually I don't see a GET /meta-release in the logs from you
<ScottK> What causes that to happen?
<Riddell> ScottK: rekonq
<Riddell> so that's you doing it manually
<Riddell> no hits from pythonlib which is the updater script
<ScottK> I told muon to check for updates.
<Riddell> ScottK: got /usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-notifier/releasechecker installed?
<Riddell> muon-notifier is a kded module which shows as a panel applet
<ScottK> yes
<Riddell> ScottK: does releasechecker contain MetaReleaseCore(False, False) ?
<Riddell> did you log in/out after changing the dns ?
<ScottK> It does and I did.
<ScottK> If I run it by hand, it prints out "we haz an release" to stdout.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I just got changelogs.ubuntu.com static-72-81-252-21.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net - - [25/Apr/2012:17:36:58 +0100] "GET /meta-release HTTP/1.1" 200 8241 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7" 0
<Riddell> hum I'm afraid I need to go
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> it worked for me from an ec2 machine but I'll test it on the real hardware when I get back
<ScottK> OK.
<Promethes> hi, i have problem with upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04.  i tried sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d without any success
<Riddell> ScottK: if you can convince balloons to test that might be useful
<Promethes> sudo do-release-upgrade -d with the same effects: nothing
<ScottK> OK
<Promethes> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade executed from terminal gives error http://paste.kde.org/463574/ afer entering password
<ScottK> Promethes: How about sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<Promethes> running " LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade" fixes error from my previous message
<Promethes> ScottK: the same
<Promethes> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade fixes python error but update does not occur
<ScottK> What happens?
<Promethes> "Checking for a new ubuntu release" and "No new release found"
<Promethes> i tried do-release-upgrade with many options (-d -f kde -m desktop) - still, upgrade does not occur
<ScottK> Try it with 212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts
<yofel> Promethes: what is Prompt set to in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<Promethes> lts
<Promethes> but in muon it is set to normal
<ScottK> Promethes: What are you upgrading from?
<Promethes> ScottK: kubuntu 11.10
<ScottK> Then you need to set it to normal.
<ScottK> Normal
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I had a medical emergency at home, will test tonight, it's downloading right now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope everything's OK.
<Promethes> ScottK: i think there is a bug in Muon's software sources because i set option 'Show new distribution releases: to never", and in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is now set normal, when i set normal then in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is lts
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can't say yet, my grandfather is under observation in the ICU
<ScottK> Yuck.  
<ScottK> Promethes: Could be.  I'd manually edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to Normal and then see what happens.
<Promethes> ScottK: already done, upgrade to precise is on the way:)
<ScottK> great.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: known bug
<shadeslayer> yofel was responsible for it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: amd64 images are being respun, so keep an eye out for an update.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> amd64 respin doesn't affect us.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ETA to download is 2 hours
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ that helps a lot.
<yofel> \o/
<ScottK> So we just need the one amd64 dvd test case from you.
<yofel> test running
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you have time to look into fixing that s-p-kde bug properly?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I thought you said your workaround is fine for the moment
<yofel> well, it works.
<shadeslayer> which I interpreted as "Lets just use this and fix this properly later on"
<yofel> I'll try to convert that into an SRU
<shadeslayer> and later on for me is next week
<yofel> shadeslayer: well yeah, that's what I planned as well
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do you get vim to highlight empty spaces?
<shadeslayer> like in emacs
<shadeslayer> it shows a red block
<shadeslayer> I used :set list and it shows me $ symbols
<shadeslayer> not particularly effective in highlighting
<shadeslayer> and when reading large blocks of code, the spaces don't stand out
<yofel> define empty spaces...
<shadeslayer>     <- those
<yofel> trailing spaces you mean?
<shadeslayer> right, that's the word I was looking for
<yofel> shadeslayer: /\s\+$ is the search for that, map that to some key if you need
<shadeslayer> oh sweet
<shadeslayer> thanks
<yofel> ScottK: test passed
<ScottK> yofel: Excellent.
<ScottK> OK.  That's i386 and amd64 done.
<ScottK> Now we wait for shadeslayer.
<shadeslayer> yup, 52 mins ETA
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> So, I was wondering, can we get pommed onto our CD for the Q cycle
<shadeslayer> since we are moving to universe ..
<shadeslayer> it's really helpful for Apple hardware
<shadeslayer> so we could just seed it onto the Mac images
<yofel> well, put it on the Q todo for now
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> Thank god the fans work without macfantld in EFI boot
<shadeslayer> *macfanctld
<bambee_> sreich: goo.gl/5kUfq and http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
<bambee_> http:// goo.gl/5kUfq
<bambee_> and apparently, valve might sponsor nouveau :)
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> Companies sponsoring FOSS stuff that makes you get all excited by future opportunities
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> sponsor nouveau??
<shadeslayer> Does this mean they're working on a Linux Steam client xD
<yofel> well, they'll probably first have to vastly improve mesa, so have fun
<yofel> oh, that would be nice :D
<shadeslayer> nice is underselling it
<shadeslayer> it will be AWESOME
<shadeslayer> Did I mention that I saw a script to install steam on linux in the unpacked blob of the steam installer
<shadeslayer> Didn't try it
<Riddell> hi
<shadeslayer> yo Riddell
<ScottK> Heya Riddell.
<ScottK> Riddell: The amd64 respin doesn't affect us, so that's one thing not to worry about.  balloons is off doing an upgrade test.  No luck for me.
<ScottK> yofel finished the amd64 dvd tests, so we're just waiting for shadeslayer's amd64+mac download to finish, powerpc alternate (in progress) and see if ogra can manage to make omap work.
<ScottK> He's having some trouble with it (described on #ubuntu-release)
<ScottK> powerpc desktop tests all passed, so we can release that one.
<ScottK> That's the status.
<Riddell> nice thanks
 * ScottK hopes claydoh has release notes in hand as he hasn't checked.
<Riddell> they could do with an eye over to make sure all the bugs are included
<Riddell> and I haven't looked at the release announcement at all yet but that needs moved to kubuntu.org
 * ScottK is in need of a little lie down and then actually ought to get some $WORK done today.
<Riddell> rest your weary head
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 988349 works for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988349 in muon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "no release upgrade notification" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988349
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Let's call it a win then.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's moved to precise-updates although I'd still like someone else to test it
<Riddell> ScottK: maybe you didn't have wifi connected when kded4 started?
<ScottK> Probably hadn't come up yet.  That'd have done it.
 * ScottK goes for some ethernet.
<Riddell> that'll be solved for next time I think muon has a check when you start the app
<ScottK> Riddell: Works when I have ethernet at login.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok I'll mind and note that in the upgrade instructions
<Riddell> I've a feeling we'll be getting a lot of "I can't work out how to upgrade" questions
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yup , already had about 5 or 6 in 2 days
<Riddell> BluesKaj: any feelings on what the cause is?
<Riddell> people not reading the instructions or instructions not being clear?
<BluesKaj> one guy managed to find the bug in muon..I'll quote his findings 
<ScottK> Riddell: We also need to mention checking in  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.  It needs to be set to Normal if upgrading from oneiric. and due to 'bugs' some aren't.
<ScottK> oneiric./oneiric
<Riddell> ScottK: huh?  some oneiric users have it set to lts?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> ug
<ScottK> Ran into that today.
<BluesKaj> here's the quote ..." there is a bug in muon, in sources dialog, i've set option 'Show new distribution releases: to never", and in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is now set normal.  previously in muon setting was at normal but in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades , actually was set to LTS - and that was stopping the upgrade
<Riddell> oh yes that rings a bell
<yofel> I'm currently trying to figure out how to best do an SRU for that
<Riddell> i've a feeling yofel fixed software-properties-kde and it never went any further
<yofel> it's bug 944876  btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944876 in software-properties (Ubuntu Precise) "changed mapping of release_upgrades_policy causes software-properties-kde to set the wrong policy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944876
<Riddell> yofel: so you fixed it in precise?
<BluesKaj> fixed in oneiric would be best tho
<yofel> there's a merge request that got stuck because I never managed to get a hold of mvo
<ScottK> No, it got lost in the shuffle.
<Riddell> but nobody bothered to take it further, tsk to me
<yofel> well, I'll share the blame
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Still awake?
<shadeslayer> yeo
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> 4 minutes till download done
<Riddell> yofel: isn't it just the same code change for oneiric?  that hasn't changed in years
<yofel> same
<Riddell> yofel: ok so poke me into doing the SRU if mvo isn't around
<yofel> he isn't, at least not in #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> FWIW .... Last day of uni tomorrow
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> then exams for 2 months >.>
<Riddell> hear that guys? shadeslayer is free for the next two months!
<yofel> oh noes, when you have exams we need to travel to the himalaya to find you
<shadeslayer> what no
<jussi> haha
<Riddell> 16 hours to go!
 * shadeslayer pokes zsync to pick it up
<jussi> Riddell: Darkwing, agateau, do we have any more info about blue systems?  like their webpage is super un informative... (or Ive been looking at the wrong page?)
<shadeslayer> ^
<Darkwing> jussi: I talked to them today... I'll have updates within 24 hours
<jussi> ok :)
<shadeslayer> Burning ISO, this is going to take a bit
<shadeslayer> oh wait, can't I just boot the ISO using grub2
<shadeslayer> That's going to be easier ..
<shadeslayer> and faster
<Riddell> usb drive is my preferred way generally
<jussi> grub2 can boot an ISO? instructions please!
<shadeslayer> jussi: a quick google gives me : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535864
<Darkwing> http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: My mac can't boot stuff off a USB
<shadeslayer> stupid EFI
<ScottK> Riddell: While there's a break in the action, you might want to sign off on amd64/i386 Desktop/Alternate/DVD so they can be moved to the 'done' part of the tracker.
<ScottK> oh, and armhf too 
<yofel> hm, Quantal Quetzal... somehow missed the news
<ScottK> Gotta pay attention.
<shadeslayer> I had to look up what a Quetzal is and how to pronounce it
<Riddell> ScottK: signed off on desktop, alternate amd64 i386, on pre-installed armhf+omap4  on dvd amd64 i386  and Kubuntu Active  i386
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> How about armel+omap?
<ScottK> err armhf
<shadeslayer> ScottK: rebooting to test, I can't do a full install though
<shadeslayer> I can just test the live enviroment
 * BluesKaj wonders whether the kmail segfaults are getting any attention ... the crashes are are getting more persistent and greater in number
<Riddell> ScottK: latest news is ogra had troubles which he thought were due to his sd card and infinity is trying
<shadeslayer> *environment
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you do more than that over the weekend?
<shadeslayer> yeah, debugging my test
<jussi> ok, this has got to be the funniest job title ever... :D http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang=fi&jobID=7968727&index=138&anchor=7968727 :P
<yofel> BluesKaj: any particular steps to reproduce them? kmail is rock solid for me
<yofel> brb
<ScottK> yofel: I've had trouble with the akonadi_mailfilter_agent being crashy in the presence of bad data.
<shadeslayer_ISO> \o
<shadeslayer_ISO> Soo ... Desktop effects inactive on first boot
<shadeslayer_ISO> Needs linux-firmware-nonfree to get WiFi working 
<ScottK> Not particularly notable.
<BluesKaj> yofel , when trying to move emails to trash or any other folders , mostly
<shadeslayer_ISO> Fans don't work, expected, they work under EFI without any mods, and under BIOS mode they need macfanctld
<BluesKaj> yofel, on 12.04 beta btw
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/ubuntu/precise/software-properties/944876/+merge/103549 is for precise if you want to upload, oneiric is pretty much the same thing against the other branch
<shadeslayer_ISO> whut
<shadeslayer_ISO> Open Muon Software Center > Get Software > Science & Engineering > Physics > Avogadro > Click on website
<Riddell> proofreaders needed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer_ISO> rekonq opens : http://www.eglibc.org/home
<shadeslayer_ISO> can anyone confirm that?
 * Riddell busy
<yofel> firefox opens the right page
 * yofel tries rekonq
<yofel> uh
<yofel> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/firefox-4.0-4.0b8pre/firefox-4.0'
<BluesKaj> Riddell, gave it quick read , all seems fine 
<Riddell> thanks BluesKaj 
<yofel> *something*'s foobared with my configs
<shadeslayer_ISO> 0.o
<shadeslayer_ISO> anyway, after refreshing sources it works fine
<yofel> k fixed, had old minefield entries in my mime settings for html
<yofel> Riddell: worth mentioning the policy bug there? otherwise fine
<shadeslayer_ISO> uhh
<shadeslayer_ISO> Darkwing: ping
<yofel> or just put that under known issues?
<Darkwing> shadeslayer_ISO: pong
<Riddell> yofel: that was my question, what to say about that?
<Riddell> yofel: or should we try for an emergency SRU?
<shadeslayer_ISO> Darkwing: Under "Kubuntu Releases" I have 2 links that say "the section called “Kubuntu 12.04”" and "the section called “Kubuntu 12.04 with Plasma Netbook ”"
<shadeslayer_ISO> is that intentional?
<yofel> I would vote for latter actually
<Darkwing> shadeslayer_ISO: in the official docs?
<shadeslayer_ISO> Darkwing: this is under the Kubuntu docs
<shadeslayer_ISO> yes
<Darkwing> shadeslayer_ISO: No... I'll have a look. We are going to be fixing docs, translation then release the translations and fixed docs for 12.04.1
<shadeslayer_ISO> cool
<ScottK> Riddell: Test upgrade with the fixed notifier finished successfully.
<shadeslayer_ISO> ScottK: amd64+mac looks good
<Riddell> ScottK: yay
<ScottK> shadeslayer_ISO: Mark it on the tracker please.
<shadeslayer_ISO> doing that right now :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<shadeslayer_ISO> awesome, rebooting now
<ScottK> Ironically, timing wise, I finally talked my daughter into booting the image on her mac.
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<shadeslayer> No need to tell her that I finished testing, maybe she'll like it so much that she'll install it 
<ScottK> No.  No risk of that.
<ScottK> She used Kubuntu before she bought the Mac.
<ScottK> "I bought a Mac because I don't trust Windows and I don't like Linux"
<shadeslayer> And she trusts OS X? haha
<shadeslayer> The one reason I switched from BIOS to EFI was that who knows what they put into their BIOS Emulation layer
<shadeslayer> Also, the recent security scare with the java vulnerability
<ScottK> Yes.  We've discussed that one.
<ScottK> I agree it's more trustable than Windows though.
<shadeslayer> true that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you get some install testing done?  We really need that to be able to release the images I think (final call is Riddell's).
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I installed the image that was released before this one
<shadeslayer> so unless it contained some fixes in the installer, we should be fine
<ScottK> How about the alternate?
<shadeslayer> what exactly changed in this ISO btw?
<shadeslayer> What about the alternate ISO?
<ScottK> Does it work?
<shadeslayer> I can burn and boot it
<shadeslayer> I'll check
<shadeslayer> It's going to take some time to download
<shadeslayer> an hour atleast
<shadeslayer> and pull-lp-source seems to be broken 0.o
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/463688/
<ronnoc_> I downloaded and tested the alternate 32-bit install and put it to metal on an old HP laptop (non PAE). Everything went as expected.
<Riddell> ronnoc: lovely
<Riddell> ronnoc: can you mark it on the iso tracker?
<ronnoc> Riddell: sure
<ronnoc> I'm assuming that "Hardware Profile" on the ISO Testing Tracker would be an uploaded version of "lshw -html > hardware.html" hosted somewhere? 
<Riddell> um I've no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> yofel: are you able to do the test for oneiric?  (I can supply an ec2 if needed)
<ronnoc> Riddell: It's cool. I'll just upload the file to my U1 account and share it and post the resulting URL in the field in case someone's interested :)
<yofel> Riddell: I've got a oneiric system around to test on 
<yofel> ronnoc: that's about what I did for hardware profile
<ronnoc> yofel: Yea I couldn't imagine it being anything else, unless it's for some links for Ubuntu Friendly, but I would think that would be stated if so
<Riddell> proofreaders needed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS
<shadeslayer> 10.04 ?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Looks good
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I don't think I can test the alternate image today
<ScottK> Ack.
<ronnoc> Are you guys looking for Alternate amd64 testing? I can help out.
<Riddell> ScottK: ^^
<Riddell> ronnoc: it's amd64+mac that is needed
<Riddell> which is pretty specialist
<ronnoc> Riddell: Ok. No access to a mac for me. I'm going to test the Alternate amd64 OEM install for the heck of it. No test cases listed yet. Unless you can think of anything non-mac that's more pressing.
<Riddell> ronnoc: more tests the merrier, upgrade testing good too
<Riddell> Mamarok: did you get anywhere with bug 955826 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955826 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955826
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, still crashes on KDE start
<Mamarok> it is in the autostart folder where it should be, still doesn't work
<Mamarok> and I don't even get a message about the segfault
<Riddell> Mamarok: ug, evil
<Riddell> Mamarok: mine freezes on start
<Riddell> both issues seem to be unique
<Mamarok> ouch
<Riddell> freezes for 30 second then carries on
<Riddell> it's all debuggable but needs more time than I have 
<Mamarok> do the plasma people have an idea what is going on? They are not very responsive
<TeLLuS> Riddell: Do you have any file mount that could cause it?
<Riddell> no quick fixes and as I say any debugging needs more time than I have found alas
<Riddell> TeLLuS: nope
<Riddell> I've only got three kubuntu specific bugs listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Applications
<Riddell> we must have more bugs than three which are confirmed?
<TeLLuS> Riddell: I have noticed that my NFS mount causes stops in KDE that I have to wait 15-30 seonds before I can continue to use any program.  I beleave there is something watching disk signals or something that can halt the rest of kde while it waits for some syscall..
<Riddell> TeLLuS: yes that sounds likely, NFS is troublesome for that sort of thing
<Riddell> 12 hours to go!
<ScottK> Riddell: Since the amd64+mac images were fully tested over the weekend, I think as long as they have a basic smoke test, then I think they are ~OK for release.
<ScottK> More testing is obviously better (I've asked balloons and jibel)
<TeLLuS> I noticed on earlier versions the same thing when a mount of someting was wrong, KDE started but only displayed an empty clean background and never got any futher..  I have not had any of the mount errors lately so I dont know if that problem exists anymore
<ScottK> Riddell: powerpc tested.  I'll sign off on those unless you changed the manifest.
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Done.
<Riddell> yofel: able to test s-p-k now?
<ScottK> Preferably on amd64 ...
<ScottK> We need a full upgrade test on amd64.
<ronnoc> ScottK: I have an 11.10 AMD 64 box I can test the upgrade on. Just let me know any variables I need to be aware of 
<ScottK> It would be best if you can install muon and s-p-k from oneiric-updates/proposed so you can also validate proper automatic notification.
<Riddell> ronnoc: we especially need bug 944876 validated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944876 in software-properties (Ubuntu Precise) "changed mapping of release_upgrades_policy causes software-properties-kde to set the wrong policy" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944876
<ScottK> To do this, you need to install those packages, add  212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com to /etc/hosts, logout, login and you should get notified there's an upgrade
<ScottK> (as Riddell says)
<ronnoc> Ok :) I did notice that /etc/update-manager had "LTS" set instead of normal and I changed it, but I'll gladly do as you say - As soon as an in-progress iso is downloaded :)
<claydoh> Riddell: ScottK https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Final/Kubuntu
<Riddell> claydoh: lovely thanks
<claydoh> hope its looks ok 
<claydoh> now off to bed :( 
<claydoh> maybe
<Riddell> sleep well claydoh, thanks for the help!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-26
<Riddell> proofreaders needed https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<Riddell> I can give access details to anyone who needs it
<ScottK> Riddell: Comma between "friendly fast"
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think telepathy's on the DVD, I thought it went back to Universe?
<Riddell> right enough
<ScottK> Riddell: It needs the same "OMG, Kittens!" warning about backing up mail that we had for kmail for Oneiric since upgraders from Lucid will be doing the Akanadi transition.
<ScottK> Other than that, I think it's good.
<Riddell> ScottK: is there a bug for that?
<Riddell> probably loads :(
<ScottK> Yeah.  Where to start.
<Riddell> ScottK: is there a 1 sentence way to say that?
<Riddell> "backup mail" isn't too helpful without saying how
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<ScottK> Needs some Oneiric/Precise, but it's pretty much there.
<Riddell> hum, a job for tomorrow I think
<ScottK> The release note about Kontact 4.7 in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release still applies pretty much verbatum.
<Riddell> gotcha
<Riddell> time for me to snooze tonight
<ScottK> 4.7/4.8 and some noises about improved reliabliity from 4.7, but it should still be scary.
<ScottK> OK.  Have a good sleep.
<phoenix_firebrd> Will this bug be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/953559 before the release ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953559 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "12.04 install failed to install bootloader using btrfs for root file system" [Medium,New]
<Riddell> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: really?
<ScottK> phoenix_firebrd: It's not the default FS and it doesn't fail in all cases.
<ScottK> Did you try it more than once?
<ScottK> (I've done successful btrfs installs this week)
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottK: ya, but i tried btrfs before and like to try it now too. so i will try the workaround
<ScottK> You can also run a live session, manually partition the drive, and then install into the existing partition if the installer won't support it.
<ScottK> I doubt you'll have to do that though.
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottK: ya thats the workaround. Have you tried any btrfs recovery tools
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I'm generally very conservative about file systems.
<ScottK> I only installed it on a test install that didn't live more than 5 minutes after it was done.
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottK: can you give me any info about the state of wayland in 12.04
<ScottK> We have version 0.85.
<ScottK> Beyond that, I don't know.
<Riddell> nearly there
 * Jacky waits.
<vprints> :)
<Riddell> any day now infact
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> bah, I got to try to get this kmix crash to happen reliably :/
<Riddell> jussi: does it always happen on track change in amarok?
<jussi> Riddell: no, when using skype
<jussi> Riddell: if youve a min, and have skye, you could call to help test...
<Riddell> I don't I'm afraid
<jussi> ok
<jussi> Ill see if i can get it to happen again and file a bug
<Riddell> jussi: bug 963895 surely
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963895 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963895
<Riddell> kde bug 290742
<jussi> Riddell: that does look like it
<ubottu> KDE bug 290742 in general "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [Crash,Assigned: ] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290742
<Riddell> I seem to remember kmix in 4.8.0 was fine so I'd like to look at reverting to that
<jussi> its release day and we have a bug like this :/
<Riddell> yeah, disappointing
<jussi> let me try reproduce here
<Riddell> bug 966913 is nasty too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966913 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akonadi contact resource wrong defaults" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966913
<jussi> cant seem to get it to crash now :/
<Riddell> heisenbug
<Riddell> there's probably a reason why it hasn't been fixed upstream, it's a nasty bug
<Riddell> nasty to pin down
<Riddell> proofreaders needed https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any amd64+mac testing possible?
<micahg> is Kubuntu still not tracking upstream bugs in LP (Project Timelord)?
<Riddell> micahg: right, unless we are especially concerned about them
<micahg> ok, thanks
<jussi> Riddell: "migrated to the new system. This includes contacts from KAddressBook, events from"  could read "migrated to the new system, including contacts from KAddressBook, events from "
<jussi> start 2 consecutive sentences with "this" sounds a little funny to my ear
<jussi> other than that, looks good
<agateau> Riddell: in Introduction "for uses upgrading" => "for *users* upgrading"
<agateau> includeing => including
<agateau> perfomed => performed
<Riddell> edited
<agateau> Riddell: in "After Migrating", Update folder and *its* subfolders
<Riddell> votre grammaire est très bonne
<agateau> Riddell: merci mon cher :)
<agateau> Riddell: I believe the "its" vs "it's" mistake may actually be easier to spot for people whose primary language is not english, because the two translates to very different words
<agateau> at least in french
<agateau> same with "you're" vs "your"
<Riddell> doesn't make any sense thought, possessive words should have an apostrophie
<Riddell> but not my mistake, that page is copied from our previous release
<agateau> Riddell: in "Importing Email Manually", I would remove the "and" from "and browse to where you saved ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc": there is another "and" after the next comma
<Riddell> proofreaders needed for download page https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/content/qwer
<tazz> Riddell, it asks for auth.
<Riddell> doods, nearly there!
 * Riddell holds breath
<Riddell> mirrors syncing...
<Riddell> (which isn't a fast operation)
<Hobbsee> go go mirrors!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: happy to proofread if you need another
<Riddell> Hobbsee: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download could do with an eye over and checking all the links
<Riddell> then https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release (for which you'll need a password)
<Hobbsee> yep..which is?
<Riddell> whee! http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> although some site mirrors are marked as down tsk
<yofel_> Riddell: sorry for not being able to test software-properties-kde yesterday, fell asleep
<Riddell> yofel: I think it's in oneiric-updates no?
<yofel> it is - and works
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> well thanks a lot all
<Riddell> starbuck: used your artwork for the release :)
<Riddell> I need to relax a bit before my head explodes, back later
<starbuck> riddell: cool, but its not mine, but haris :)
<Riddell> yay haris
<GirlyGirl> Hmm the Kubuntu site seems down from here
<Mamarok> yep, down for me as well
<Mamarok> works again, seems some forwarding issue
<Mamarok> congratulations everyone!
<GirlyGirl> Its very slow though
<Hobbsee> cdimage looks trashed, can't grab a torrent file
<Hobbsee> oh, here we go
<GirlyGirl> Hmm all the Ubuntu sites seem problematic and more overloaded than they were for any other release
 * Hobbsee is about ot start torrenting!
<Hobbsee> how fast can one run through 200gb?
<Mamarok> GirlyGirl: that's normal for LTS releases
<Mamarok> well, we seem to be slashdotted, no way to get that website: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Riddell> Mamarok: keep pressing F5, some mirrors are working
<Riddell> elsewhere: "showing a drupal branded error message on www.ubuntu.com is surely not intended" not just us
<Hobbsee> did they always do that/
<Hobbsee> or did we actually do a static page before?
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, that's what I am doing
<Hobbsee> seeding out of a machine in au at 65mbps at the moment
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't think we've had this problem before
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK> Riddell: I read the backscroll on #ubuntu-release on the amd64+mac partitioner issue.  My recommendation is to release note the issue and release the image as it's just one piece of the functionality that doesn't work.  It won't hurt anything else.
 * Hobbsee waves to ScottK
 * ScottK waves to Hobbsee.
<ScottK> Nice to see you around.
<Hobbsee> indeed, nice to be here
<Hobbsee> fun to smash the hell out of my vps :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mamarok> hm, I get "illegal token:60" messages for both the desktop-amd64.iso and the alternat-amd54.iso
<Mamarok> because those links are wrong, the point to http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/precise/... instead of http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/
<Mamarok> could somebody check with an editor?
<ScottK> Whoever was having the high CPU/crash problems with akonadi_mailfilter_agent, I now know how to fix it without having to delet all your mail.  See Bug #988866 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988866 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "akonadi_mailfilter_agent eats 100% CPU and RAM and then crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988866
<Darkwing> bug 988908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988908 in Kubuntu Website "torrent links for precise go nowhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988908
<micmord> thank you for the 12.04 LTS
<Darkwing> ScottK: Who sets up the files and torrents?
<Darkwing> y/w micmord
<micmord> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/
<Darkwing> :) Thanks or using. :D
<micmord> this is the right link i suppose
<Darkwing> garg, where did Riddell take off to...
<Darkwing> claydoh: ping
<yofel> Darkwing: need website help?
<Darkwing> yofel: Aye, I'll PM you.
<Darkwing> We don't have a torrent setup for alt i*86?
<Darkwing> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/alternate/
<Mamarok> Darkwing: yes, but the links are wrong
<Darkwing> Mamarok: fixing.
 * Darkwing sighs
<Mamarok> oh, there are only 64bit apparently
<Darkwing> Mamarok: can you refresh the download page and double check?
<Darkwing> I think I got the torrent links fixed.
<ryanakca> Congrats folks :)
<Darkwing> Can someone double check the torrent links on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download for me?
<micmord> Darkwing: fixed
<Darkwing> Epic.
<Mamarok> there doesn't seem to be any seed on the alternat 64bit
<Mamarok> and what is amd64+mac.iso?
<Mamarok> that one has seeders
<Darkwing> 64bit mac?
<Darkwing> I always use the desktop dvd for my laptop
<Daskreech> Who's responsible for the release announcement
<Mamarok> well, I download all 3 64bit ones, but I have no seeds on the alternate amd64.iso
<Daskreech> Can they change the links to the torrents?
<Daskreech> they are 404's now
<Mamarok> Daskreech: Darkwing just did
<Mamarok> Daskreech: refresh your browser
<Mamarok> Darkwing: shouldn't that read torrent.ubuntu.com/.. instead of cdimage.ubuntu.com/.. ?
<Daskreech> Mamarok: it's torrent.ubuntu.com here but it's 404
<Daskreech> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Mamarok> yes, and the cdimage.ubuntu.com/.. has nothing to seed
<Daskreech> as opposed to http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Mamarok> I am talking about the alternate CD, I already am seeding the other 2 64bit ones
<Mamarok> desktop and dvd
<Mamarok> those torrents do work, provided you have the correct link, I edited those manually
<Mamarok> it has to be http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Mamarok> and the links on the website were totally wrong
<Daskreech> The links from the site are http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Mamarok> now, yes
<Mamarok> there is a folder missing
<Mamarok> check with mine above
<Daskreech> I know i went manually and grabbed them
<Mamarok> that works
<Daskreech>  but that won't be the response of most people
<Mamarok> Darkwing: could you please correct those?
<Darkwing> Yup
<Darkwing> working on it.
<Mamarok> Daskreech: we are currently working on putting the correct links
<Mamarok> guess why I am talking about that
<Daskreech> Mamarok: Cool :) need a proof reader for the release ?
<Mamarok> Daskreech: well, the release is already out, no?
<Mamarok> I didn't write it
<Darkwing> should be.
<Daskreech> ok I'll look it over
<yofel> I'll seed the isos in a bit, I've got desktop/alt/dvd lying around here
<Mamarok> yofel: we need correct torrent links to start with
<Mamarok> the alternate amd64 has nothing to seed, 404 error
<Mamarok> I am already seeding the desktop-amd64 and dvd-amd64
<yofel> I'll leave that to Darkwing
<Mamarok> how is it even possible to screw up the links that much? Why is there no consistency in the location and where is the iso for the alternate-amd64?
<Daskreech> Ubuntu's overall theme is inconsistency
<Daskreech> ~http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release has and error under Download A Dik Image
<Daskreech>  Disk
<Mamarok> Daskreech: then they should fire the sysadmins and hire people who know their job?
<Daskreech>  It has a visible anchor insteead of a link
<Daskreech> Mamarok: somehow it will be the community 
<Mamarok> well then congrats community on fucking up a release with wrong links ;)
<Mamarok> so where is the alternate-amd64.iso?
<Mamarok> not where it should be
<arpanpatelia> Here's more: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download --> torrent files link not working.
<Mamarok> arpanpatelia: guess what we are talking about...
<yofel> Darkwing: fixed thangks
<yofel> er, Daskreech^
<Darkwing> I just saved the get downloads page...
<yofel> Darkwing: I only edited the announcement
<Mamarok> in which folder is the alternate-amd64.iso? Not where it should be apparently
<Mamarok> so someone who is responsible for the torrent server should hurry up to fix that
<Darkwing> Mamarok: That is Canonical sysadmin.
<Mamarok> Darkwing: that is what I said earlier, they should fire them for incompetence
<Darkwing> I'm a volunteer lol
<Mamarok> Darkwing: to fire them? I would be very good in kicking asses
<Mamarok> even have very pointy shoes
<Darkwing> lol
<yofel> hehehe
<Mamarok> did somebody at least notify them?
<Darkwing> Okay. I pulled the torrent links from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<yofel> the links are ok now here
<Darkwing> yofel: They work now?
<yofel> for me yes
<Mamarok> still nothing to seed for the alternate-amd64.iso
<Daskreech> And now you have happy campers in the #kubuntu chan
<Darkwing> Well, the link has been down...
<Mamarok> wget on the .iso file directly works, the torrent doesn't seed though
<Daskreech> Are there any peers?
<Mamarok> nope
<Daskreech> You should be able to wget the ISO and then seed from that if there are peers
<Daskreech>  oh 
<Daskreech> The tracker is messed up then?
<Mamarok> yep, that is waht I am talking about the whole time :)
<Mamarok> no peers, no seeds
<yofel> a peer showed up (I have dht on though)
<Daskreech> whats the tracker URL?
<Mamarok> so do I, no peer
<yofel> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<Mamarok> which gives an error, requested download not authorized for use with this tracker
<Daskreech> That should work. 
<Daskreech> Bleah
<Daskreech> Darkwing: Any idea which chan would be in charge of that?
<Mamarok> yofel: you don't get an error on that?
<Mamarok> I use dht as well
<yofel> I do, but rtorrent then just switches to dht://
<yofel> this *always* happens on releases
<Mamarok> with wget this will take ages
<Darkwing> Daskreech: No...
<Darkwing> Daskreech: I'll work on it
<Mamarok> yofel: so if I want to seed, how do I proceed then?
<yofel> do you have the image yet? if yes I would just wait, if not I would try zsync - that at least uses compression unlike wget
<Mamarok> hm, let me check if that is faster...
<Darkwing> the path to the .torrents is working on the website right?
<yofel> or if it's really not downloadable I'll symlink my images here
<yofel> once I'm done copying them
<tsimpson> wget (at least with the desktop-i386 torrent) seems to work for me
<tsimpson> even if it's slow
<Mamarok> tsimpson: yes, it works, but takes about 90 minutes or so
<nixternal> CONGRATS EVERYONE! great job on yet another amazing release!
<Daskreech> nixternal: I blame you!!!
<Daskreech> nixternal: It does look good though :)
<Daskreech> and more exciting things coming up
<tsimpson> Mamarok: takes me around 30-40 seconds to download the .torrent
<nixternal> you can't blame me, I haven't touched a damn thing in probably 2 years
<Mamarok> tsimpson: you talk about the alternate-amd64.iso I am talking about?
<Daskreech> nixternal: And it's a great release!! :-D
<tsimpson> Mamarok: i tried with the desktop-i386, but the alternate-amd64 one seems to download too
<Darkwing> nixternal: They ar blaming me now instead of you... I want to know how that happened...
<nixternal> they can smell a sucker a mile away, that's how :p
<Mamarok> tsimpson: the torrent? It doesn't have peers
<Darkwing> nixternal: too true
<Darkwing> nixternal: and it's all your fault.
<tsimpson> Mamarok: I just mean the .torrent file, not the actual ISO over bittorrent
<Darkwing> so, the paths to the .torrent files are fixed? 
<Mamarok> not for me
<Mamarok> no peers, same tracker error as before
<yofel> just to clear up: tracker broken, links fixed
<tsimpson> I can wget kubuntu-12.04-{alternate,desktop}-{i386,amd64}.iso.torrent fine, just takes a age to connect to cdimage.u.c
<starbuck> whats the difference between dvd and cd?
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I can wget the iso as well, but the torrent needs to work as this is what we link to from the download page
<Mamarok> and it is the only torrent not working, the other 2 amd64 (desktop, dvd) work fine
<tsimpson> starbuck: DVD has extra language packs and extra packages (installable from apt-get), but the installed system is the same
<starbuck> tsimpson: alright, what extra packages is that?
<tsimpson> starbuck: there is a list of the DVD's content at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.list 
<starbuck> thanks!
<Darkwing> AFK for a bit. If there are any more issues with the website, PM me.
<vorian> congrats peeps!
<ScottK> Darkwing: Dunno.
<Darkwing> ScottK: I think I got it figured out. Thanks mate
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Great.
<BluesKaj> anyone working on kmail segfaults
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Segfaults should be reported upstream to bugs.kde.org.
<ScottK> Whatever they get fixed we'll get with 4.8.3 when it comes.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, i reported 3 so far in the last 2 weeks 
<ScottK> OK.
<BluesKaj> these segfaults go back several months ...doesn't look to me like they are being taken very seriously or they bug reports have become overwhelming
<maco> so apparently it's release day
<maco> 10.10 is going EOL huh? crap. will have to reinstall.
<maco> but that's effort, so maybe not
<ScottK> maco: Why have to re-install?
<maco> 16GB SSD
<ScottK> Should be enough for an upgrade if you slim down first.
<maco> 4GB of it is swap
<maco> if i remove dropbox i might get enough space
<maco> but usually just installing security updates requires an "apt-get clean" first
<sreich> who uyses swap?
<ScottK> maco: How much RAM on the box?
<maco> 2GB
<sreich> you poor thing :(
<maco> hmm? max the motherboard can handle
<maco> now, if the motherboard could also handle STAYING POWERED ON....thatd be nice too!
<sreich> pft, that's extra
<maco> (that's the other thing, for all i know, the motherboard will jsut power off in the middle of upgrade. it powers off in the middle of plenty other things...)
<sreich> sounds like time for an upgrade
<maco> that computer is 2 years old
<maco> almost
<maco> not quite
<maco> it's been doing that since 3 months after i got it
<maco> P.O.S. netbook cost $700 and does that
<maco> it's the netbook though, so i just use vim as my editor (never lose state) and the SSD means it boots pretty quick, so i can get working again readily enough
<maco> if i want a reliable laptop, i *downgrade* to my 2006 Gateway
<maco> never turns off at random, still has 2 hr battery life just like when i bought it, suspends perfectly, can run on battery...
<maco> zareason doesn't make 'em like gateway used to
<sreich> that sucks
<ScottK> maco: You're unlikely to need more than 2GB swap.
<maco> ScottK: i didnt do the initial install, it's from a linux-preinstalling manufacturer
<ScottK> (if you're going to reinstall, may as well get more space)
<ScottK> OK.
<maco> it's also junk :)
<maco> pretty, but junk
<ScottK> Last time I was looking for a laptop, I looked at Zareason, but they didn't have one quite with quite what I wanted.  Perhaps just as well.
 * bulldog98 does a crasy release dance :) (wasn’t around when release happend)
<maco> we'll see in 6 months whether my friend still loves her ideapad. if so, i might go for them
<maco> (lenovo)
<maco> when i looked at ideapads years ago, they were flimsy, poorly grounded...you could feel the current running through the lid of the laptop. hers seems pretty solid though
<ScottK> The Dell Latitude E series seem to be pretty solid (that's what I ended up with) and Dells always have good support in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> With Dell you do have to be careful as they are hit or miss in terms of robustness with their different lines.
<ScottK> Riddell: While you weren't around, I added one more bug to the known problems as I finally learned enough about how to work around it to have some useful advice.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my earlier comment about the desktop amd64+mac image?
<Ezim> happy kubuntu 12.04 day all of you :).
<Riddell> hi ScottK 
<ScottK> Hello Riddell.
<Riddell> ScottK: you think desktop amd64+mac is good enough?
<Riddell> thanks Ezim 
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  With a release note that says don't use the partitioner on that image.
<Riddell> do you know if skeat is still around to confer?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> Slangasek is around.
<Ezim> Riddell, thx you. is libreoffice toolbar thing fixed with 12.04? I did forgott to write bugreport about that.
<ScottK> I think it's mostly our call anyway.
<ScottK> Ezim: You mean the thing where it's black text on black background?
<Ezim> ScottK, exaclty.
<ScottK> Ezim: Fixed for me.
<Riddell> ScottK: did shadeslayer do any testing of it?
<ScottK> I see two of the three tests marked pass in the tracker.
<Ezim> schmidtm, nice nice. one more less thing to fix when I make clean installation of kubuntu 12.04.1 :).
<Ezim> mean ScottK and not schmidtm. sorry.
<ScottK> I tested the live session myself on my daughter's mac.
<ScottK> Ezim: You should be able to upgrade fine.
<Ezim> ScottK, I have ppa and other things outside the repo.
<ScottK> Ah.
<Ezim> do not really wanted to mess up my well running kubuntu 11.10/kubuntu-backports
<ScottK> If it's just that PPA, it should upgrade OK.
<Ezim> ScottK, generally yes. but I prefer clean installation. 
<Riddell> ScottK: "Akonadi mail filter fails after configuration corrupted" was what you added?
<ScottK> yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: who added "KDM login manager" to release notes?
<ScottK> Not me.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's a carry forward from oneiric.  It's still valid.
<ScottK> (so I actually did add it, just not for this release)
<Riddell> it was apw, a kubuntu user I didn't know about
<Riddell> but it does mean the kubuntu.org announce and the release notes wiki page are out of sync
 * Riddell fixes
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: waiting for slangasek to be free before I ask an opinion on the amd64+mac image
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good.
<grmls> hi
<Riddell> hi grmls 
<grmls> hi Riddell
<grmls> i found a bug in 12.04
<grmls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/989251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989251 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde crashed after moving mouse pointer over the task bar" [Undecided,New]
<grmls> i hope you understand my english
<Riddell> grmls: got a backtrace?
<Riddell> ScottK: amd64+mac desktop image is out and sufficiently caveated I think
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks a lot for your help in the release, good job there
<grmls> sry, no
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks and you're welcome.
<JontheEchidna> yay, this time around they didn't re-direct #ubuntu+1 to the release party channel
<JontheEchidna> that was super annoying when they did that
<Riddell> hi JontheEchidna, thanks for the last minute fix
<Riddell> thanks to yofel too for similar
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hi, sorry for the last minute heart-attacks
<JontheEchidna> interesting metric: my blog has received 140 hits from the 12.04 release announcement, with the top three visiting countries being Italy (29), Germany (26), and America (21)
<JontheEchidna> the conclusion is that Italians must love Kubuntu ;-)
<claydoh> Darkwing: pong
<Riddell> download stats from my ec2 mirror http://paste.kde.org/464366/
<Riddell> desktop-i386 winning by a long way
<ScottK> Do you not have the DVDs there or did no one download them?
<Riddell> ScottK: I didn't put them on that mirror
<Riddell> http://www.davidrevoy.com/article116/kubuntu-12-04-install-notes  "My choice stopped again* on Kubuntu , for the 12.04 LTS . Faster, cleaner and polished, I get totally seduced by it."  his wife must be getting jelous of us :)
<nixternal> distro_info.DistroDataOutdated: Distribution data outdated   <- anyone with an idea of why I am getting that with pbuilder-precise let me know
<nixternal> it worked a few days ago
<Riddell> nixternal: something to do with the release I'd guess
<nixternal> yeah, trying to trace where it is getting the distribution data and how to patch it so it isn't outdated
<nixternal> yup. pbuilder --create precise works, but not -dist
<ScottK> nixternal: Get the distro-info-data from -proposed
<ScottK> (and see my rant earlier today on #ubuntu-motu if you want to know how I feel about this brain dead design)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> heh, thinking about sbuild? i used to use that years ago. are there any advantages to it these days?
<nixternal> jeesh, alot of stuff in proposed already
<ScottK> We've been putting stuf in -proposed since ~Monday.
<ScottK> The launchpad buildd's us an sbuild variant so if you're using sbuild, it's closer to what'll happen after you upload.
<ScottK> I didn't look much into it yet though.
<nixternal> iirc i don't remember being able to ever tell a difference back then when i used it. i think then i was playing with the distributed building stuff, and maybe that is why i tried out sbuild
<nixternal> can't remember though
<nixternal> man, i think deciding to do a 'sudo lb build' today was a bad idea
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-27
<Riddell> 344.714 GB of downloads from my mirror, which is listed 5th
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> i have leached big time from fermilab over the past couple of days. trying to see if i can change the graphs on their mirror with all of my syncing and downloading
<afiestas> would be possible to make Kubuntu releases in a different date than Ubuntu's ?
<micahg> afiestas: why would you want to do that?
<afiestas> micahg: today news are about Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<afiestas> I'd like to avoid that for example
<afiestas> also we could (if we want) adjust teh release time to something that syncs better with KDE
<afiestas> though current timing is ok in that regart I think
<micahg> afiestas: well, the main issue would be the archive freezes affect everyone equally, so releasing at a different time becomes problematic, I think as Kubuntu grows in popularity and starts to add it owns features as well, I think it should be able to generate its own press even with the same release day
<micahg> s/it owns/its own/
<afiestas> ubuntu is a start too big to eclipse right now
<micahg> well, IMHO, I don't think you have to eclipse Ubuntu, just be big enough to be news worthy in your own right
<afiestas> Kubuntu is news worthy in its own right, you can see it by bluesystem sponsoring
<afiestas> but as it is right now, Kubuntu is considered Ubuntu + KDE so by making a new for Ubuntu you also "cover"kubuntu
<micahg> well, that could just mean they see the potential there and want to foster it
<micahg> right, that's exactly what it is now as the project decided to be as close to upstream as possible due to resource limitations
<afiestas> I don't think be clsoe to upstream is a bad thing
<micahg> not at all :)
<afiestas> maybe a risky  mvoe but a good one would be release 1 month after KDE stable releases
<afiestas> shipping .1
<afiestas> risky because of testability time, but in the other hand kde software is getting more stable
<micahg> no, that was a disaster IIRC with maverick
<afiestas> maverick is how many kde versions ago?
<afiestas> a lot xD
<micahg> well, FTR, I don't have any official say in Kubuntu, I just help out when I can
<afiestas> neither do i
<yuriy> congratulations on the release everyone!!
<ScottK> afiestas: We've had releases where due to the combined KDE and Ubuntu release schedule we shipped 4.x.1.  I've liked 4.x.2 based releases a lot better.
 * ScottK waves to yuriy.
<ScottK> afiestas: From a strictly mechincal point of view it would be very close to impossible to release on a different day than Ubuntu.  
<Darkwing> Quantal Quetzal? Okay.
<tsimpson> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> I guess Q isn't the easiest letter to use though
<Darkwing> At least a Quetzal is beautiful :)
<Tm_T> vorian: hmn?
<Tm_T> vorian: you seem to suggest that JR would be leaving us (when he's not) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-April/006036.html
 * micahg should probably subscribe to that list
<TeLLuS> Interesting. In the new Muon it is no longer possible to see the package-names that will update or install only the short description..   After installation you can se it by looking at the History...
<artnay> is there something wrong with the torrents? yesterday I downloaded both 32 and 64 bit torrents from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/ - now they're gone and torrent.ubuntu.com gives me "not authorized"
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<apol> can I cancel a pending build in launchpad?
<Riddell> apol: no I don't think so
<apol> meh xD
<Riddell> actually I know no
<apol> ok thanks :)
<txwikinger2> I am really amazed how everything looks always so much better in every new release!
<Riddell> txwikinger2: :)
<yofel> Riddell, apol: you *can* abort pending builds now (just not pending recipe builds)
<yofel> as long as you have the permissions for that archive
<Riddell> oh interesting
<Riddell> yofel: but why would you want to?
<Riddell> buildds being in limited supply is an issue sometimes especially on arm
<Riddell> why else is it useful?
<yofel> build got stuck? otherwise dunno
<claydoh> is there an issue with the i386 precise torrent? 
<claydoh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Riddell> claydoh: I've not tried it
<claydoh> it has a tracker error rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized foruse with this tracker.
<claydoh> all other torrents I am seeding are fine (ubuntu and kubuntu 64bit)
<artnay> claydoh: 09:13     artnay : is there something wrong with the torrents? yesterday I downloaded both 32 and 64 bit torrents from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/ - now they're gone and torrent.ubuntu.com gives me "not authorized"
<yofel> artnay: they were moved, now to be found in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release
<claydoh> yofel: I get the error there, it downloads but wont seed
<yofel> I don't know who manages the tracker, I'm seeding over DHT
<yofel> hm wait
<yofel> tracker is actually being used here
<claydoh> its just the i386 desktop iso giving the error
<claydoh> yofel: "rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for
<claydoh> use with this tracker."
<yofel> that's what I also always get at the beginning, but it seems to connect after a while anyway
 * claydoh wonders who to let know
<claydoh> yes, it dowonloads but doesn't seed
<yofel> rtorrent:
<yofel> 0: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<yofel> Id:  Focus:  no Enabled: yes Open:  no S/L: 425/149
<yofel> for desktop amd64
<claydoh> im fine for that, as well as the Ubuntu 64 bit
<claydoh> just i386
<ScottK> TeLLuS: I believe I already filed a bug on the Muon package name thing, but if you don't find it, please do.
<claydoh> ScottK: do you know whom to poke about an iso torrent tracker issue?
<ScottK> I know there was an issue with the Ubuntu torrents discovered after yesterday's release.  I'd ask in #ubuntu-release and see who answers.
<claydoh> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> Congrats on the release!
<Riddell> and thanks for your help shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> pfftt ... I did some really trivial stuff
<shadeslayer> you and yofel did most of the heavy lifting
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, kmail could use some attention ...hint hint :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> Riddell: I just got the kmix crash with skype again - just randomly crash without me doing anything, only condition that i noticed was that I was on a call at the time. and video does some strange things, get some green lines and noise on the video, making it unwatchable. Installing debug symbols now to report the bug
<Riddell> blog http://blogs.kde.org/node/4573
<Riddell> including a bit of canonical love at the bottom to keep those manager happy
<Riddell> well and to thank them for nice support
<Riddell> jussi: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290742
<ubottu> KDE bug 290742 in general "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [Crash,Assigned: ]
<jussi> Riddell: Ill report mine and then your or someone can have a look and see if its same
<Riddell> yeah adding to the kde bug wouldn't hurt, I've no spare cycles just now I'm afraid
<jussi> Riddell: no probs 
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> that logo is win
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I <3 the banner
<jussi> what logo
<jussi> oh, _that_ one!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi> wow!
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the commentary about Canonical in your blog post was on the mark (pun intended).
<jussi> love it!
<shadeslayer> hehehe
 * shadeslayer is trying to answer emails and his stupid cursor keeps jumping
<ryanakca> Hmm, I've received an email from someone wanting to donate to Kubuntu and suggesting the addition of a Donate button to the website. IIRC, we don't have said button because of the legal and financial headache it would cause?
<Riddell> ryanakca: mostly because we have nowhere to donate to
<Riddell> but I'll give him my bank account details if he really wants :)
<jussi> ryanakca: yeah, we would need some foundation and other strange organisational stuff if I understand correct
<Riddell> actually maybe it can go in the account blue systems is setting up for us (just a brainstorm)
 * ryanakca nods
<Riddell> ryanakca: so tell him thanks much and come back in a couple of months
<ryanakca> Riddell: Will do.
 * BluesKaj wonders if canonical is going to retain the "Kubuntu Trademark", so we can rid of these "obscure animal handles "  :)
<jussi> I like the animals!
<ScottK> BluesKaj: re the animals: We're still part of the Ubuntu project and so things like that aren't going to change.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, what about Blue Systems , maybe thay have other ideas 
<ScottK> BluesKaj: It doesn't matter.  It's part of how development works in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Kubuntu has always been and will still be community led.
<ScottK> The fact that one person is changing employers doesn't affect that.
<BluesKaj> led by the animals :)
<maco> *cough*2*cough*
<Riddell> maco: oh you're changing too?  yay :)
<maco> i thought it was you and agateau_
<maco> you are a person. agateau_ is a person. a + a = 2!
<jussi> Riddell: there is like a million reports about kmix crashing... :/
<ScottK> maco: agateau_ wasn't a Kubuntu developer, so he's a bonus.
<ScottK> It's one moved and one gained.
<maco> ScottK: he's not part of ~kubuntu-dev?
<ScottK> No and he was part of DX, not the distro team.
<maco> i knew he wasnt distro team
<Riddell> jussi: I know, it's nasty, but meh upstream
<maco> but i thought he was ~k-dev
<Riddell> jussi: I have a hunch it didn't crash in 4.8.0 so you could look at tracking down 4.8.0 and verifying if that makes the crash go away
<ScottK> Even if he was, Kubuntu development was not part of his job.
<maco> i know
<maco> but its still two people changing jobs!
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Riddell: Kmix is allegedly fixed for 4.8.3.  If it's bad enough should be look at packaging a snapshot of just kmix for an SRU?
<ScottK> I've only had one crash here, so I'm not sure how widespread this is (it's not everyone).
<Riddell> ScottK: that would be a better way yes
<yofel> snapshot from where? the repositories are broken
<yofel> i.e. read-only
<Riddell> ScottK: it's pretty widespread I'm feeling
<yofel> ah, that was only for trunk, nvm me
<jussi> Riddell: and anyone else interested, I just made a new bug, can mark it as a dupe sometime if need be: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298926
<ubottu> KDE bug 298926 in general "Kmix Crashes randomly" [Crash,Unconfirmed: ]
<ScottK> http://taschenorakel.de/mathias/2012/04/18/fulltext-search-benchmarks/ <-- Nepomuk FTL.
<tazz> upgraded main laptop to 12.04
<Riddell> tazz: is it working?
<swecarp> ty all t6hat have worked on the 12,04 fore a great produkt 
<Ezim> swecarp, +1. best kubuntu release.
<swecarp> ty Ezim 
<Ezim> swecarp, the kubuntu team is the best linux team I have come across. I really like this guys/girls.
<Riddell> Ezim: aww shucks
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-28
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: How arey ou?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks Daskreech , and you ? 
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i just upgraded my 64bits oneiric to precise using system upgrade
<PasNox> it crash at some point, now i have broken os
<PasNox> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade don't want to continue
<PasNox> sudo dpkg --configure -a too
<PasNox> what i do ?
<PasNox> in the same time it installed a lot of i386 package i did not installed in the past, why ??
<PasNox> why the 64bits edition of kubuntu install so much i386 packages ? if i want i386 packages, i install the i386 version .. no ?
<BluesKaj> PasNox, pause for a breath or an anwser :)
<PasNox> BluesKaj: sorry, I did not understand the sentence :/
 * PasNox translating breath
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> got it :)
<PasNox> no time for breath, i need my system up and working asap to continue my work xD
<PasNox> BluesKaj: have u an answer on why 64bits kubuntu use so much i386 packages ?
<BluesKaj> PasNox, because arch suppoert is installed so some i386 apps haven't been dev'd for 64 bit yet 
<PasNox> BluesKaj: ok, i understand, but vlc is 64bits compliant for sure, so why i got it in 386 ?
<PasNox> is there a way to list all i386 package isntalled and remove some if i want ?
<l0ll0lll> hi all. It seems ubuntu doesn't update gtk?-engines-oxygen in its repo frequently enough. Is it on purpose or the maintainer just isn't aware of upstream updates?
<ybit> man, i really want to see this in kubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-qUtor42Ek
<ybit> ..by default
<ScottK> The first step is to get it packaged.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-29
<sealne> ScottK: so it seems just deleting the imap account in kmail and recreating it isn't enough to solve the akonadi eating your cpu and then crashing problem
<shadeslayer> did you remove .cache/akonadi ( or sth like that )
<sealne> no i'll try completly obliterating everything when i have a spare day or 2 again
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jussi> so... kubunity anyone? :P http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/29/plasma-desktopzg2207.png
<Riddell> misses the dash
<Riddell> which I think might be apol's area for sal-qml
<jussi> yeah, we need the dash yet
<jussi> but I am reliably informed the unity 2d dash is Qt, therefore shouldnt be too hard to plasmoid
<jussi> oh, and my kubunity has buttons on the right! na na!
<jussi> Riddell: btw, my kmix bug got marked as a dup by the guy assigned to the the master bug, so I guess the bt was same
<Riddell> talk to apol about his plans for sal-qml
<jussi> what is sal-qml? 
<Riddell> dunno talk to apol :)
<Riddell> the master kmix bug isn't marked as fixed last time I looked
<jussi> no
<ScottK> sealne: It's not the wohole ting.
<ScottK> sealne: ~/.config/akonadi/agent_config_akonadi_mailfilter_agent_changes.dat is all I had to remove.
<BluesKaj> I dumped kmail again ...no point it's just too unstable ...become unuseable 
<BluesKaj> segfaults on any click now , can't choose any emails 
<starbuck> Congrats on a GREAT release! Tested 64bit DVD on my machine, small annoyances, but overall works fantastic!
<starbuck> Riddell: SAL-qml is not apol, its sreich :)
<ScottK> BluesKaj: It's got it's issues, but it's not that bad.  You've got something else going on too.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, yeah must be , but the segfsults didn't start until a recent update/upgrade...kmail was great for 3weeks or so after my clean install 5weeks ago
<Riddell> starbuck: oh tsk sorry
<Peace-> yofel_: ping
<yofel_> Peace-: pong
<shadeslayer> !find libXxf86vm.so.1
<ubottu> File libXxf86vm.so.1 found in libxxf86vm1
<JontheEchidna> Anybody wanna help me test my Networking and Internet Technologies class final project? https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/tis/
<JontheEchidna> (It's a space shooter) :D
<JontheEchidna> you'll have to make an account at the website tho: http://foxx.arksaw.com/tis/website/
<sreich> written in?
<JontheEchidna> c++
<sreich> well, libs?
<JontheEchidna> uh, right :)
<sreich> i'm presuming you didn't use raw c++ ;p
<JontheEchidna> It uses QUdpSocket for the UDP protocol
<JontheEchidna> Allegro for the client gui
<JontheEchidna> and libmysqlcppconn for db stuff
<sreich> does it have latency handling?
<sreich> or how is that handled?
<JontheEchidna> not really
<JontheEchidna> it just doesn't accept packets older than ones it's already accepted
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> you can take a look at the source if you'd like: http://foxx.arksaw.com/svn/tis/
<sreich> i remember when i did my first network game like..8 yrs ago, latency was a big issue
<sreich> i was surprised that even a latency of like 100ms was hugely noticeable
<sreich> made me wonder how latency compensation is actually done
<JontheEchidna> lots of prediction algorithms, I'd suppose
<sreich> yeah
<sreich> it's more amazing that the difference between UDP and TCP is astonishing wrt speed
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<sreich> speaking of games..man i'd like to see some games in qml/qml2, especially for the plasma tablet
<JontheEchidna> I wasn't responsible for the GUI portion of the project. We split up in to groups to make a (multiple) client-server application that also connects to a database (either on the server or external)
<JontheEchidna> our group of 3 chose to make a game. some of the other projects are a VoIP server
<JontheEchidna> a text chat application
<JontheEchidna> and a multiplayer text adventure game
<JontheEchidna> not quite a MUD, though
<JontheEchidna> the other groups are using C# and *shudder* Winsocks stuff.
<JontheEchidna> I think only two groups have cross-platform stuff :P
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: tis/lib/QtCored4.dll
<shadeslayer> as well as other libs
<JontheEchidna> for winblows deployment
<shadeslayer> :(
<JontheEchidna> lokl
<JontheEchidna> *lol
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping?
<sreich> lol winsocks
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: if you like this, then you'll love this hack I had to make for windows: http://foxx.arksaw.com/svn/tis/server/console/WinConsole.h
<shadeslayer> klick
<sreich> lololol
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> are you shitting me
<sreich> goes to show how well windows is designed/how fun windows programming is
<sreich> i've heard some funny oddities about its event dispatching as well
<shadeslayer> yofel_: yay, my Steam prediction came true
 * sreich hates workarounds for crappy  designs
<sreich> shadeslayer: yeah, it's awesome isn't it?
 * sreich excited to buy and play l4d on steam linux
<shadeslayer> sreich: yes
 * JontheEchidna too
<JontheEchidna> if they port TF2, I'll be happy
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: especially you :P
<JontheEchidna> and also unproductive
<sreich> haha yeah
<shadeslayer> you play TF2 all the time
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> true that
<JontheEchidna> actually I've not played in a while, too much to do
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ../../server/db/Database.h:8:31: fatal error: cppconn/statement.h: No such file or directory <- is that in allegro?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: libmysqlcppconn-dev
<shadeslayer> y u no use cmake
<yofel_> hm
<yofel_> you know
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: binaries for 12.04 here if you'd like: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/tis/
<JontheEchidna> you'll need the allegro packages from there at any rate
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: meh, they're probably compiled with gcc
<yofel_> I wasn't scared about ower future when I heard that Canonical won't sponsor us anymore. But with steam for linux coming I am.........
<yofel_> *our
<shadeslayer> I'm being a hipster and compile everything with clang
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> Darkwing: hola
<shadeslayer> yofel: haha, more clueless people in #kubuntu ? :D
<yofel> SIGH
<sreich> pft, what's wrong with steam?
<yofel> I'm down with a cold today, so someone else help please...
<sreich> shadeslayer: i compile everything w/ clang as well
<sreich> clang is hellahs better anyways
<shadeslayer> sreich: we're both hipsters then
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> sreich: inorite
<shadeslayer> sreich: pretty pretty compile errors
<sreich> yeah
<yofel> note: did you manage to compile kdelibs with clang yet? I didn't last time I tried it
<sreich> yeah
<sreich> i compile all of kde w/ clang
<yofel> k, worth another attempt then
<shadeslayer> B2G is soooo fricking huge
<shadeslayer> taking forever to checkout on yofel's machine as well
<yofel> what's b2g?
<shadeslayer> Boot 2 Gecko
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel: boots up Gecko and then all apps use HTML5
<yofel> well
<yofel> at least gecko is more stable than qtwebkit...
<shadeslayer> heh yeah
<shadeslayer> their HAL code is fugly as of now though
<yofel> HAL?!?
<skfin> who uses hal
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/Architecture#Gecko:_Hardware_Abstraction_Layer_.28hal.29
<Riddell> that must be obsolete, hal doesn't exist any more
<shadeslayer> dunno, their channel topic points to that link
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> why do I get the feeling that they recycled the name...
<shadeslayer> I've only been looking at B2G since yesterday
<BluesKaj> any suggestions on installing kubuntu dev release on a second hdd , that I'd like to use for testing ?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yofel read this : https://github.com/cgjones/mozilla-central/blob/master/hal/gonk/GonkHal.cpp#L273
<BluesKaj> my other pc was used for testing , but the cpu is an old amd 3200+. I don't think it's worth spending money on new mobo so I'd like to add the hdd to this pc . Can someone direct me to url / tutorial on how to set this up ?
 * yofel just hopes that "/sys/class/power_supply/battery/" actually exists on the system that code is being executed on
<shadeslayer> well, imo they should have used enums to define the charge states
<shadeslayer> instead of static const int's
<yofel> well, someone thought to do it a bit c++ style and was too used to doing it C style
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> actually, just using #define would've been better here...
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> B2G finally checked oyt
<shadeslayer> *out
<BluesKaj> BBL
<bulldog98> Riddell: do we have mirrors for the isos?
<Riddell> bulldog98: only a few, listed on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-22
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1168578] Date & Time in System settings doesn't saves NTP-server address @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1168578 (by BakLAN)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168578 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Date & Time in System settings doesn't saves NTP-server address" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> slangasek pinged me about the qtwebkit-source + skype problem and told someone had reported 2.3.1 fixing the problem. I'm trying a build of 2.3.1 in qt5-beta-proper PPA and pushing the import + --no-force-sse2 option into  lp:~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/raring/qtwebkit-source/raring_231
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I see.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it was fun
<shadeslayer> I still run objdump on some things to keep things fresh in my mind :)
<shadeslayer> i.e how does gcc treat comments? how do comments look in assembly
<shadeslayer> things like that
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please redo your qtruby SRU for precise without the PPA versioning?  Rejecting for now.
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<BluesKaj> not much :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Taking the ppa1 out of the version of your qtruby SRU.
<ScottK> Riddell: have you played much with jockey?
<Riddell> ScottK: no it's always been a bit of a mystery and now it's unmaintained it's probably completely broken
<ScottK> It's not completely broken, but I've got a bcmwl problem.
<ScottK> From your POV, if it works for me, then ship it (I think I can fix at least the problem I'm having).
<ScottK> Riddell: Also kees wrote you on the TB list about the owncloud update.
<Riddell> ScottK: that qtruby change was ment to be ppa only
<Riddell> unless 4.10.2 is in SRU?
<ScottK> Oops.
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> It was for precise.
<Riddell> no it's not, that wouldn't make any sense
<Riddell> thanks for rejecting :)
<ScottK> OK.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982889 in plymouth (Ubuntu Raring) "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [Critical,In progress]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-23
<valorie> weeee, on my raring test boxen, the buttons (suspend, restart) on the login page work now!
<valorie> otoh, I now always see "an application has crashed" and it's splashscreenqml or whatever
<Kalidarn> :( kernel panic, that seems to happen regularly now.
<Kalidarn> guess it's time to enable kernel debugging
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm off to bed and will be mostly offline tomorrow.  We're waiting on a jockey fix to build/get published for a Kubuntu respin, but no rush as there's at least one respin the world worthy installer bug left.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> test test!
<Riddell> !testers | final images!
<ubottu> final images!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> anyone tested upgrade?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, er nope:P
<valorie> interesting, the only upgrade bit is jockey
<valorie> since I last updated/dist-upgraded 10 hours ago or so
<valorie> I can report that if it would be useful
<valorie> I was happy to see that the buttons on the login screen now work
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu 13.04 Beta 2 is released  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/beta-2 | Please test Kubuntu 13.04 RCs in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds
<smartboyhw> That's too long:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should we delete Beta 2 for that?
<valorie> and suspend is working, which is nice
<valorie> plus the splashscreen has now stopped crashing
<valorie> perfection!
<smartboyhw> valorie, \o/
<valorie> interesting, for me the page /269/ shows all the kub isos crossed out
<valorie> but the upgrades are available, so I'll log the tests
<smartboyhw> valorie, they are I think
<smartboyhw> ScottK requested a respin (or am I wrong)
<valorie> yes, he said so above
<valorie> ok, reported > bed
<Quintasan> Riddell: Ill test em shortly
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Yes.  There will be a respin yet once an installer fix is found, but there's still testing needed.
<ScottK> valorie: They are crossed out because we know they will be respun, but it's still worthwhile to test in case there's more stuff found that can be fixed (the known respin is a fix for an issue I found over the weekend)
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh
<smartboyhw> ScottK, speaking about the new name: That might be a strategy Canonical uses to remove the non-LTS releases :P
<smartboyhw> I mean new name for 13.10 (which still hasn't happened)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, for the powerpc image I have invited testers from Lubuntu to help:)
<smartboyhw> Should be no problem that there will be testers
<smartboyhw> Not supposing it DOES pass though:P
<smartboyhw> it might fail..
<shadeslayer> hurray for patches being dropped without any explanation in the changelog
<yofel__> where?
<apachelogger> its the way of the dragon don't you know
<shadeslayer> kstars
<shadeslayer> somehow kubuntu_fix_FindINDI.cmake was removed
<shadeslayer> no idea why
<soee> why i see blog post about homerun 0.2.2 when the installed version is 0.3 ? :- )
<agateau> soee: because you are using a version of homerun which is a nightly build
<soee> ah thank you agateau 
<soee> what is the release date ?
<smartboyhw> soee, two days later
<smartboyhw> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<smartboyhw> Grrr no date here:p
<soee> :p
<soee> so the images are RC version ?
<soee> i thought Riddell posted they are final
<smartboyhw> soee, !?
<smartboyhw> Not yet:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, there won't be kubuntu-docs for raring?
<soee> smartboyhw: <Riddell> !testers | final images!
<smartboyhw> soee, it means we have the final few images to testP
<smartboyhw> :P
<soee> uhm, complicated :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> smartboyhw: alas no, but then there hasn't been for ages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh.
<Riddell> at least not up to date
<smartboyhw> So why is it removed now?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: because I finally made a decision that it wasn't going to get fixed so should be removed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: muon can't run the upgrader?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it should be able to. can't it?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: just gives an error which clicking on "Upgrade"
<Riddell> /usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/share/pyshared/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<Riddell> this is muon-upgrader
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: which version of muon-updater and which version of kubuntu?
<Riddell> Muon Update Manager: 1.4.1
<Riddell> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.10"
<Riddell> the systray icon does run the upgrader
<Riddell> (at least once I've an up to date 12.10)
<Riddell> updater/MainWindow.cpp:                            << "/usr/share/pyshared/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py");
<Riddell> in MainWindow::launchDistUpgrade
<genii-around> What dbg package would be to get info from Ksnapshot?
<Riddell> genii-around: it doesn't have one, you'd need to use dbgsym
<genii-around> Riddell: So basically follow the " no dbg package part"  from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages   then?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, the kded module calls /usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade instead
<JontheEchidna> which is why *it* works. I suppose updater should use it too
<Riddell> genii-around: yep
<genii-around> OK
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hum
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that upgrades to the development release
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> well that's not good either then
<JontheEchidna> I really wish they'd stop making python applications impossible to figure out how to run
<Riddell> they should bothbe changed to run
<Riddell> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde"
<Riddell> infact even that's wrong
<Riddell> should be   kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fancy doing an emergency SRU to make muon-updater and kded module run that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure. just have to finish up this git merge I'm doing and I'll make the necessary changes to git + do an SRU.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks, I guess me and ScottK will need to shuffle it through the beaurocracy although I'm going out in 30 mins for an hour or two
<JontheEchidna> ok. I doubt I'll have anything prepared that would also be properly tested within 30 mins
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<smartboyhw> Riddell: We have people reporting that the RC images does not confirm password matching for encryption....
<smartboyhw> We are trying to confirm it. Sadly the bug is private:O
<smartboyhw> Who worked on it BTW? 
<davmor2> smartboyhw: do you have the bug number
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ^^
<lordievader> Hmm wanted to test some images... Will they be rebuilding for long?
<davmor2> lordievader: as long as they take
<lordievader> Too bad :(
<shadeslayer> depends on disk speed and cpu speed I'm afraid
<davmor2> shadeslayer: and when they were started
<shadeslayer> oh ofcourse :P
<shadeslayer> that's implcit :P
<davmor2> smartboyhw: by the way for future reference if there is a bug that is marked private you can ask to be subscribed to it on #ubuntu-bugs if you can prove that you are about to try and replicate it etc then you will be able to have access to the bug
<shadeslayer> or just ping any of us here
<shadeslayer> and maybe apply to the bugsquad :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/730772/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the line that's most important is 505 :)
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: is that loading KDE on a Android device?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: almost there, but yes :)
<shadeslayer> it tried to mount a rootfs with basic ubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> no DE, nothing, just a debootstrapped ubuntu
<ahoneybun> My guess is Nexus 10 as it says Samsung and I know you were talkin about it before
<shadeslayer> but then it kernel panics
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> once the rootfs is up, I can make it connect to the network and ssh in :)
<ahoneybun> I know KDE used a openSUSE base on the Nexus 7
<shadeslayer> and then install various other things
<ahoneybun> since it has zypper on it
<shadeslayer> well, the Nexus 7 is different hardware
<ahoneybun> I know but it is still cool
<ahoneybun> I had it loaded on my Nexus 7
<shadeslayer> and what do you mean 'KDE used openSUSE base' ? :P
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure what base it was
<shadeslayer> you know you can hack it to boot Kubuntu ;)
<ahoneybun> it had KDE plasma active 
<ahoneybun> I would love to do that!
<ahoneybun> but Active still needs a bit work on the N7
<shadeslayer> Riddell knows more about the N7
<ahoneybun> it was using the zypper command to handle the packages
<ahoneybun> I wanted to talk to him
<ahoneybun> he had a G+ post on the KDE Blog that had things I said on it
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I keep forgetting my passwords 
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> use kwallet
<ahoneybun> I use firefox with LastPass
<ahoneybun> silly KDE Identity is giving me issues
<sadandblue> Heya all - I just installed 13.04 Beta 2 - everything went fine. I did notice an issue with the installer though - when selecting the filesystem type, the choices were repeated three times for some reason.
<ahoneybun> sadandblue: file a bug report
<ahoneybun> please I'll get the link
<sadandblue> ahoneybun: Just looking to see if its already reported or not - would be against ubiquity?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> the kde frontend
<shadeslayer> rather, the qt frontend
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> since Ubuntu is moving to Qt again, what happens to the installer
<shadeslayer> do they rewrite the GTK frontend in Qt and then we get alot of love
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how do you mean does not confirm password matching for encryption?
<ahoneybun> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that paste from?
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thanks for posting that G+ post on the KDE Blog! about the 100 things that are great about Kubuntu!
<Riddell> I liked that one :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how's the muon update going?
<ahoneybun> you told 2 things that I said and it made me happy ;)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm making a precise pbuilder environment right now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the Nexus 10
<shadeslayer> I'm downloading the Lubuntu AC100 tar as suggested by ogra to check if that works
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I got into KDE Identity!
<Riddell> groovy upgrade works
<Riddell> at least basic one does, time to try one with kde-full installed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how is the work with the Nexus 7?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: not so good, I got the images to load and show the plymouth boot screen but then it goes blank
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> just remove the plymouth stuff
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is that the one for Plasma Active from the KDE site? 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: no it's the kubuntu one I had made up
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can't you mix it up since that one works for me on my Nexus 7
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well no, our images aren't made from the Mer archive :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: on thats why Mer is using android drivers and stuff right?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well yes but the ubuntu nexus images work fine so all that's needed is in there
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I offer my nexus 7 as a testing device?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm sure someone would happily accept it
<Riddell> shadeslayer likes to play with that sort of thing
<ahoneybun> not take it but I can test images I should say
<Riddell> ah I see what you mean
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Riddell> well aye, the images are there to test
<Riddell> if you can get a syslog output that would be most useful
<sadandblue> Okay - reported it as I didn't see anything similar:)
<Riddell> sadandblue: so ext4 ext4 ext4 in the combo box?
<sadandblue> Riddell: No, the whole list-ext2, ext3, ext4, .., ext2, ext3, ext4..
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> not noticed that
<Riddell> sadandblue: bug No?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: where are the images?
<sadandblue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1171989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Duplicate filesystem types" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> ScottK: remind me again what we're waiting on for the images?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/
<JontheEchidna> any idea why this would give me a raring pbuilder? http://paste.kde.org/730808/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what image do I need or do I need them all? and install how to?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: pbuilder is always a mystery to me, ec2 available if you want it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: instructions here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Nexus7/Installation
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you need the .bootimg & img.gz
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thanks after I'm done downloading I'll test it out
<Riddell> ahoneybun: good luck!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: its going to hang on boot is it not?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, there were some stale build directories in my pbuilder cache causing problems...
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how would I get a syslog?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that's what it did on one of my nexus 7
<Riddell> ahoneybun: on the other one it didn't boot at all
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that I'm not sure
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you /might/ be able to ssh in as the following wiki page says
<Riddell> or you can work out how to get a serial console maybe?
<ahoneybun> not sure, I'll see if it will boot at all, I'll have to do this later, first get the packages from the site, reboot computer and charge the Nexus 7
<ahoneybun> then I have class during the charging part
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I wanted to know also if there were some jobs that I could help for the 13.04 release
<Riddell> ahoneybun: image and upgrade testing please :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: release page and upgrade notes also need written
<ahoneybun> Riddell: upgrade testing as in upgrade to 13.04?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh and we don't have a pretty picture, hows your graphics skills?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> Riddell: just shot me some links, I can use gimp pretty well no 10k dollar picture but still nice
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well it's something to replace the banner on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> I'm thinking to use the new wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so how does the ec2 stuff work?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ask nicely and I start one up and you can log in and use vnc to test
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the one in the 4.10 release?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you start an ec2 server please? :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh ok,just cos it's you </bashful>
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sure thing! I'll start working on it now!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> ahoneybun: cool!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: whats the command to upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'll forward some samples to your email?
<yofel> ahoneybun: to upgrade run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<ahoneybun> yofel: in konsole or krunner?
<yofel> shouldn't matter
 * yofel fires up virtualbox
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ubuntu@ec2-54-234-44-118.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: installing tightvncserver for vnc, use krdc to connect to it on ec2-54-234-44-118.compute-1.amazonaws.com:5901 after running vncserver
<JontheEchidna> you read my mind ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: get in ok?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I seem to have connected to my own desktop
<Riddell> um
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ssh into it
<Riddell> run vncserver
<JontheEchidna> ooooh
<JontheEchidna> jtechidna: welp, now there's 2 of me 
<Riddell> and actually I wonder if vncserver will do anything when you don't have a desktop installed
<Riddell> might need to install kubuntu-desktop first
<JontheEchidna> it's looking like that
<JontheEchidna> it's whinging about not having a ~/.Xsession file
<ahoneybun> Riddell: where can I get the image of the ringtail?
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> er
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<yofel> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> yofel: I might a .png or something my bad but I got it
<yofel> ah, that kind of image ^^
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: are you asking for a picture of a lemur?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the image of the animal for this release but I got it!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you did? where?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://www.geekitalia.it/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Ubuntu-13.04-Raring-Ringtail-Wallpaper-1.jpg
<ahoneybun> trying to get the purple out
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what about this blue? http://techbeat.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Ubuntu_Raring_Ringtail_Wallpapers_01-1024x640.jpg
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that could do
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I still need to remove that color as it would hurt the new wallpaper in the image
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I have a desktop now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm 30 mins from when you first asked
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I have a script that does a lot of the setup for me but I'm doing an upgrade so /home not mounted
<JontheEchidna> aw man. I need a 12.10 environment
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, my pbuilder command would have given me a 12.04 one as well :s
<genii-around> Your darkest blue there is #D9D6D4 on the left your lightest is #50857D, but when I look at the blue on kde homepage, the darkest there is #3457BB and the lightest #00A6F0
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I have a prototype
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: need another ec2?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes please
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ubuntu@ec2-23-22-248-229.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> ahoneybun: we're all on tenterhooks
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what is that?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: where do I send the image?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: an image pastebin?
<ahoneybun> oh ojk
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/kubuntu-banner-1304-2_zpsf76e6d5e.png
<genii-around> That one's nice
<ahoneybun> genii-around: the banner?
<genii-around> ahoneybun: Yes :)
<ahoneybun> genii-around: why, thanks!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm looking nice
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thanks! I want to try to get the ringtail a bit more white
<genii-around> ahoneybun: The colours on the banner are more vibrant than on the wallpaper you linked to earlier
<soee> hmm after few hours my laptop slows down ... as i reported before kded4 proccess uses > 1GB ram, if i kill it system works fine again :/
<Riddell> soee: narrow it down by disabling kded modules?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, I'm done testing with the ec2 instance. cheers
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> gotta go eat now
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> yo ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I also have that image in the same size as the current banner
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah it'll need to be the same size
<Riddell> it's looking good
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thanks, what does it need then?
<keithzg> ...so apparently my time is "Canada Time (Edmonton)"? Hahaha
<keithzg> Silly installer.
<keithzg> Of course, installing some Windows VMs for work today, not one of them got the timezone correct (for some reason, Windows is always sure I live at -0800 instead), so weird nomenclature aside the Ubuquity-Qt installer remains leaps and bounds beyond the Vista/7/8 one.
<genii-around> Darn. ahoneybun left, wanted to show them one i just cooked up on gimp :(
<genii-around> Anyhow,  http://imagebin.org/255114  I don't think is bad for a first try.
<Riddell> keithzg: weird nomenclature?
<keithzg> Riddell: It's extremely strange to call it "Canada Time (Edmonton)". I've never heard or seen that before in my life.
<keithzg> Oddly, in the dropdown above it had the more standard conventions listed, including "Mountain". I guess there's some alternate timezone detection or listing schemes coexisting?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bug 1172056
<ubottu> bug 1172056 in muon (Ubuntu) "release upgrade tool can not be run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172056
<Riddell> genii-around: that is some serious anti-aliasin
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, I'll upload my SRU to -proposed in a bit then
<genii-around> Riddell:  Yeah it's a bit crude I guess.
<shadeslayer> genii-around: your imagebin just burned my eyes
<shadeslayer> but I think that's because I'm working in near darkness
<shadeslayer> and at 4.30 ama
<shadeslayer> s/ama/am/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "and at 4.30 am"
<genii-around> shadeslayer: I'm not sure it's quite that bad, but maybe! Guess I'll tinker some more tomorrow.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't be too positive, he might get a big head!
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fwiw I got X up
<shadeslayer> on the N10
<genii-around> Anyhow, the colours weren't as bland as the first wallpaper I saw earlier, etc
<shadeslayer> except it's a blank screen
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/730886/
<shadeslayer> from that log, It seems like X starts
<shadeslayer> but I have no idea why my screen is completely black ( there's brightness though )
<shadeslayer> it even detects the resolution correctly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's the kubuntu-active nexus image?
<shadeslayer> that's Lubuntu from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Riddell> ah, different thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tried http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/20130227/ ?
<shadeslayer> I could
 * genii-around 's clock tells him it's beer o' clock
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: downloading, lets see what happens
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<Riddell> oh?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I was looking at super cheap tablets
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.flipkart.com/milagrow-mgpt-08-7-16-dx-tablet/p/itmdk8yxp53qugtf?pid=TABDJYJZVATYJ73Z&icmpid=reco_pp_historyFooter_tablet_1
<shadeslayer> ^ has a Dual Mali 400 MP
<shadeslayer> which I think has a open source driver, lima project or sth
<Riddell> £60, cheaper than the rent my flatmate owes me
<shadeslayer> *nod* :P
<shadeslayer> except the screen is not too great
<Riddell> hi amingv 
<shadeslayer> but yeah, a whole bunch of super cheap tablets under 60 GBP : http://www.flipkart.com/tablets/pr?p[]=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B2001%2B-%2BRs.%2B5000&sid=tyy,hry
<amingv> Riddell: hi :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: The isos worked but I have not been able to log to the qatracker for some reason
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Why would anyone buy that :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will test the amd64 one on my machine soon when I'm done with moving data to backup disk so I can do some crazy lvm magic
<smartboyhw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1172059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Somebody please fix....
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Still here to fix? :P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: People sometimes need sleep
<Quintasan> Unfortunate as it is, we do
<Quintasan> That said I will go to bed too
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Ubiquity is written in Python, if you look at the GTK frontend you should be able to fix that in the Qt frontend too
<smartboyhw> It's awkward time I know:(
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I believe it's a simple matter of adding an if there
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh, I think that'll be a SRU now I'm afraid
<Quintasan> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Riddell: OK
<Quintasan> Riddell: Still it needs someone to fix it
<Quintasan> nor you nor smartboyhw should do it I can do it tomorrow
<Quintasan> Or more precisely in a couple of hours
<ScottK> Riddell: It was a bug that would affect everything.  There was nothing Kubuntu specific we were waiting on.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nonsense
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's 5 AM
<shadeslayer> I'm still awake
<Quintasan> In your damn timezone it is
<Quintasan> :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Let me know when your SRU is uploaded.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's in queue now
<shadeslayer> notice how I said *still*
<Quintasan> ScottK: So that password not matching is a problem in Ubiquity itself?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Go to bed. Like, this instant :P
<Quintasan> Your presence in making my argument invalid
<shadeslayer> pft, sleep is for weak people
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> I like being weak then
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<shadeslayer> one does not sleep when theres so many awesome things to do
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fix the ubiquity then
<Quintasan> Python is awesome, isn't it? :P
<shadeslayer> not at 5 AM in the morning
 * Quintasan notices how shadeslayer digs his own grave almost every time
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Sleep is for weak after all
<Quintasan> :P\
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> python is for the weak
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not sure about that one.  There was an issue with the installer hanging after that screen.
<shadeslayer> real men use C in all it's awesomeness
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh I see.
<ScottK> I've been offline all day, so I've NFC what's going on.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: You are weak:P
<shadeslayer> with it's ability to trash memory
<Quintasan> so if Riddell is not going to do that before me I can attempt to fix the #1172059 if it's there
<ScottK> shadeslayer: C is for writing operating systems and making my Python go fast after I use Pyrex on it.
<Quintasan> >python-pyrex - compile native-code modules for Python from Python-like syntax
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> ScottK: PROTIP: use PyPy
 * Quintasan hides
<shadeslayer> python-like-syntax
<shadeslayer> lul ^
<ScottK> I've tried to build PyPy.
<Quintasan> One does not simply build that
<Quintasan> Noskcaj: about bug  #1172059, if noone does it before I might attempt fixing in in a couple of hours and we'd have to SRU it.
<ubottu> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<Noskcaj> Quintasan, ok.
<ScottK> Quintasan: SRUing installer fixes in a non-LTS release is of limited value.
<Quintasan> ScottK: We'd still have to fix it anyways, right?
<Quintasan> Might as well as get rid of it faster
<ScottK> Yes, but in "T".  Having in Raring not on the image doesn't really help matters.
<Quintasan> ScottK: We won't have that on image even if I fix it soon?
<Quintasan> Meh. I'll try fixing it anyways but I won't be doing that during lecture if it's that way
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can't say for sure.
<ScottK> Sooner the better in terms of chances, but a Ubiquity upload requires all the non-alternate images to be respun.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-24
<ScottK> So it's not my call if it gets on.
<TheLordOfTime> any kubuntu bug  handlers/devs able to answer a question regarding a bug from -bugs
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> question was whether that would be fixed by release.
<TheLordOfTime> (in #ubuntu-bugs)
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, i asked that in many channels so everyone knew about the bug
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, then !crosspost
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Please don't cross post like that.
<Noskcaj> ok
<TheLordOfTime> !crosspost > Noskcaj
<ubottu> Noskcaj, please see my private message
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: "Maybe".
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, that's what I was going ot say, but I handle universe packages for bugs more, so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> didn't feel adequately experienced with the bug/package to answer :)
<ScottK> Sure.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking php5-universe (a test package)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking php5-universe (a test package, in a PPA)  *
<smartboyhw> I think the ubiquity fix must get in before Thursday...
<ScottK> We can debate it once we have a fix.
<smartboyhw> OK.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what format is the .img file?
<shadeslayer> ext4? 
<shadeslayer> because I can't mount it
 * ScottK can't replicate Noskcaj's bug so far.
<Noskcaj> ScottK, e.g. type "hello" as the first encryption code, "potato" as the next. i will tell you they are not matching, but you will still be able to click next
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Is this for full disk encryption or home directory encryption?
<Noskcaj> full disk
<ScottK> No wonder I couldn't reproduce.
<ScottK> I tried the wrong one.
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> balloons found the bug originally, didn't have time to report
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you get a chance to look at fixing the password check bug?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1171238] plasma-desktop randomely crashes - but only on 64 bit. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1171238 (by Søren Holm)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171238 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop randomely crashes - but only on 64 bit." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> If it's only on 64 bit, that's not entirely random, is it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I tested an installation in French and it worked out very nicely.
<ScottK> Riddell: AFAIK,  bug 1172059 is the only hot item (that and more testing).  I'm off to bed.
<ubottu> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<Riddell> good morning happy testers
<tazz> hey Riddell, how's life? :)
<Riddell> pure dead radge
<Riddell> tazz: able to help the image testing today for release tomorrow?
<tazz> Riddell, I could try after I get home from work. Point is I don't know when I'll get home. :D Woes of working for a startup.
<Riddell> any time you can is good
 * tazz regularly feels guilty about not being able to contribute enough to kde/kubuntu.
<sadandblue> Riddell: Is testing in virtualbox or something similar helpful? 
<Noskcaj> sadandblue, Yep
<sadandblue> Noskcaj: Cool-thanks, will have a look in a bit
<Noskcaj> sadandblue, if you run out of testing, try and work on bug 1172059. it's a rather big one
<ubottu> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I think Quintasan is working on that bug.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, oh yeah, i think he said something about that
<xnox> Noskcaj: Quintasan: I have a patch for above ^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597866/ testing to see if that works.
<sadandblue> Ah, the bug I reported yesterday happens when you cancel the Create Partition dialogue and open it again
<Noskcaj> sadandblue, ???
<xnox> nah. not enough.
<Noskcaj> xnox, :(
<sadandblue> Noskcaj: Just testing it again now, my bug report was a bit crappy so going to add more details - but if you go to partition manually, then click cancel and go to partition again, the Use as drop down has duplicates for each file system type.
<xnox> Ok testing this patch now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597880/
<Noskcaj> sadandblue, interesting, link me when you're done and add a screenshot. i had a similar thing earlier this cycle
<sadandblue> Noskcaj: Thanks, will do
<Noskcaj> xnox, please work, please work, please work.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Don't repeat:P
<sadandblue> Noskcaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1171989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Duplicate filesystem types" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> :O
<Noskcaj> sadandblue, i'll confirm it and add it to the iso tracker
<xnox> This seems to work for bug 117259 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597907/
<ubottu> bug 117259 in Rhythmbox "[gutsy] visualization screen crashing rb (Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117259
<xnox> This seems to work for bug 1172059 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597907/
<ubottu> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<xnox> that is.
 * Noskcaj does happy dance
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Riddell> cor, you rock xnox 
<Riddell> but now we have to decide about respinning
<Riddell> xnox: any other ubiquity upload needs that you know of?
<xnox> Riddell: not at the moment but we are debating other encryption bugs.
<xnox> Riddell: let me merge propose the ubiquity fix, first.
<xnox> Riddell: and then release team will decide.
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Any time for fix of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1171989 too!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Duplicate filesystem types" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw_> ?
<smartboyhw_> xnox: ^
<xnox> Riddell: you should join #ubuntu-installer tbh.
<sadandblue> Noskcaj: maybe something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597947/ would fix it, but I don't know python really.
<Noskcaj> i know very little python either, but that should work. can someone test it
<Noskcaj> also, #ubuntu-installer might be a better place to discuss it
<Noskcaj> i just double checked, the bug is kubuntu only
<sadandblue> Noskcaj: Ah cool
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982889 in OEM Priority Project precise "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [High,In progress]
<apachelogger> ScottK: yay
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: Oh?
<Riddell> ug, I try to test the upgrade and now do-release-upgrade doesn't think there is one :(
<vista_killer> how can i upgrade to 13.04?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hah, that's fun
<Riddell> vista_killer: what are you running?
<vista_killer> the previous version
<Riddell> vista_killer: put this into /etc/hosts   212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does the upgrader use IP's ? :O
<shadeslayer> hardcoded IP's
<Riddell> and run  kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE -d"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it checks changelogs.ubuntu.com for new releases
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: :O
<vista_killer> and after i have to remove this ip?
<shadeslayer> uh, then why the IP?
<Riddell> where it means muon or the muon-updater kded module
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cos that makes it read from my server which I put a copy of meta-release with raring marked as released
<shadeslayer> aha
<Riddell> only way to test the whole thing
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> nobody does it except me as noted by the breakage in muon I'm testing now
<shadeslayer> all the meta-release stuff seems like magic to me
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I can only test upgrades from do-release-upgrade using the command line installer 
<smartboyhw_> hehe
<vista_killer> because i remember that in previous versions i have to run 'update-manager -c -d' and iot works
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: That's a fail:P
<vista_killer> now this is not working
<Riddell> Mamarok: what's informant.kde.org ?
<Mamarok> Riddell: why do you ask?
<shadeslayer> seems like build.kde.org ?
<Mamarok> ah, now I understand why, that is apparently the server for the ZNC bouncer, at least I guess so
<shadeslayer> ah heh :P
<Riddell> Mamarok: cos I'm nosey :)
<Riddell> ZNC? some irc proxy thing?
<Mamarok> an IRC bouncer, yes
<Riddell> why the hell does `kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"` work fine to upgrade but `do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE` doesn't?!
<Riddell> kdesudo should hardly make a difference to whether it thinks there is an upgrade to be done or not
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: I thought you MUST have sudo to run do-release-upgrade
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ScottK> BTW, the new installer looks very nice.
<smartboyhw_> ScottL
<smartboyhw_> Damn
<Riddell> yes, good stuff from agateau and sheytan
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: :)
<Riddell> xnox: where's the ubiquity slideshow you wanted to have screenshots of it at?
<smartboyhw_> A problem: ScottK is a Kubuntu Council member while ScottL is Ubuntu Studio's ex-project lead. I may get that wrong...
<smartboyhw_> I mean when typing in IRC mobile
<Riddell> just remember our Scott comes first, alphabetically, chronologically and awesomeically
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: That's true:P
<ScottK> Riddell: I should be able to retest i386 today if we respin.
<Riddell> muon has a wee python script that checks for if version upgrades are there called releasechecker.  if I run `python3 releasechecker` it says no, if I run `sudo python3 releasechecker` it says yes
<Riddell> what the hell?
<ScottK> smartboyhw_: I was here first.
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: Yeah:P
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: I really think do-release-upgrade needs sudo
<yofel> it does
<Riddell> not to just check for the existance of an upgrade surely?
<Riddell> it worked fine in muon yesterday
<Riddell> and it hasn't been changed in JontheEchidna's patch
<Riddell> sigh, anyone else on quantal able to test?
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> But it'll be a few minutes
<sadandblue> Riddell: I can test in a vm if you'd like, will take a bit to download the quantal iso though
<Riddell> sadandblue: would be good thanks
<sadandblue> Riddell: Oki-will go dl the iso
<yofel> Riddell: do I need your IP setting to test that?
<Riddell> yofel: yep
<Riddell> but I think I got it
<Riddell> it's cached in /home/jr/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release
<Riddell> damn that's sneaky
<yofel> why would it cache that o.O
<smartboyhw_> o.O
<smartboyhw_> O.o
<Riddell> I found the cache in /var/lib/update-manager/ and thought that was my problem
<Riddell> but there's a second cache hidden away
<Riddell> what a mystery
<Riddell> and wouldn't that affect everyone doing the upgrade for real?
<ScottK> Riddell: Works for me either way.
<Riddell> ScottK: using muon-updater?
<Riddell> oh just the command line
<ScottK> Yes.  Just the command line.
<Riddell> xnox: are you into update-manager? any idea why it caches the meta-release file and wouldn't that affect the notification when the time comes?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I suspect cjwatson knows
<xnox> Riddell: can you please ask on #ubuntu-release about that instead.
<Riddell> 13:28 < cjwatson> It catches up eventually, and it's good to spread out the load a bit
<Riddell> oh well
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> kded(4969): The kded module name ' "muon-notifier" ' is invalid! 
<Riddell> sigh, another issue
<xnox> Riddell: most of release team are not on this channel, and it's important 
<Riddell> xnox: the cache issue I think colin's answer is good enough, now I'm moving on to muon stuff
<ScottK> Riddell: Is that a raring issue or a quantal issue?
<Riddell> ScottK: which?
<ScottK> The kded naming
<Riddell> ScottK: that's quantal, testing the SRU, but it seems to have just fixed itself
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> maybe more caching, caches are so annoying to testers :)
<ScottK> I'm doing the same.
<ScottK> I've got the "A new version of Kubuntu" prompt.  Any reason I shouldn't dive in and upgrade (i.e. you think we need to fix it harder)?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<sadandblue> Weird, virtualbox seems to hang firefox 0.o
<Riddell> ScottK: that's a good thing, go ahead and upgrade
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no fix for raring?
<ScottK> Riddell: Worked here.  Upgrade in progress.  If you can verify it works for you (in the bug please), I'll waive the 7 day wait and push it to updates.
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: muon update released for quantal.
<Riddell> ScottK: I think I'll upload the same patch to raring, that'll only bite us next release if we miss it
<Riddell> ScottK: yay, thanks!
<ScottK> Riddell: Definitely, but let's leave it in queue until after release.
<ScottK> Actually, we can just unblock it, no reason not to let it build.
<ScottK> err ... not unblock ...
<sadandblue> Riddell: Do you still need the upgrade testing? The 12.10 iso finally finished downloading
<ScottK> More is better.
<ScottK> sadandblue: There's an upgrade (image) test case that no one has done.
<Riddell> sadandblue: yes please
<sadandblue> ScottK, Riddell: Is it assumed that people will update from an up to date system?
<ScottK> yes
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> sadandblue: well it won't work if they don't but we will have to make that clear in the upgrade instructions
<sadandblue> ScottK, Riddell: Cool thanks-I tried without updating and do-release-upgrade threw an exception, so I'll update and then do it
<smartboyhw> What did I miss!
<smartboyhw> ?
<sadandblue> Hmm "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-richard" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." is that harmless?
<yofel> you're running something as sudo and it's complaining that the cache folder isn't owned by root
<yofel> using kdesudo should fix that
<sadandblue> yofel: Hmm I ran the command through kdesudo - testing an upgrade
<yofel> hm. ignore it then, it shouldn't break anything
<sadandblue> yofel: Okay shall do
<sadandblue> Riddell: I tested the AMD64 upgrade from 12.10-worked fine aside from the uid thing I mentioned earler.
<smartboyhw> sadandblue: Report your result!
<sadandblue> smartboyhw: Oki shall do
<Riddell> sadandblue: yep add it to iso.qa.ubuntu.com thanks
<ScottK> Seems I survived the upgrade.
<Riddell> you should get a tshirt that says that
<smartboyhw> Riddell: LOL
<sadandblue> Riddell, smartboyhw: dumb question - I can't see the upgrade testcases, am I looking in the wrong spot?
<Riddell> sadandblue: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ -> final -> control-f upgrade
<Riddell> should get them
<sadandblue> Riddell: Ah thanks, I'd used the filter thing and set it to just kubuntu ><
<Riddell> sadandblue, ScottK: I find the plasma theme is a bit broken after upgrade, yet another cache foo I guess, do you see the same?
<ScottK> No.  Looks nice.
<sadandblue> Riddell: Nope, it looked fine for me.
<Riddell> hmm, must be my bad luck cache day
<smartboyhw> Riddell: You have too many caches:P
<Riddell> the downfall of many an economy
<Riddell> but as I say you're welcome to get this Hong Kong gold I have cached away in my school attic any time :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: :O
<ScottK> Probably not the best joke to make on a channel that's publicly logged in perpetuity.
<smartboyhw> ScottK: +1
 * Riddell out for a couple of hours
<sadandblue> Wow, going back to c++ after a huge gap seems weird:/
<ScottK> Can someone test this upgrade: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/42840/testcases/1498/results
<sadandblue> ScottK: I should be able to in a bit-will need to download the iso for 12.10 first though
<ScottK> sadandblue: Excellent.  Thanks.
<superfly> btw, does anyone have any clues as to why plasma-desktop is crashing often? I've removed all my plasma configuration, and it still crashes
<ScottK> I upgraded this morning and it hasn't crashed yet.
<ScottK> Your best bet is to get a backtrace and file a bug on bugs.kde.org.
<superfly> ScottK: been crashing for the last 2 months on both my home pc and work pc
<superfly> started when I upgraded to 13.04
<superfly> OK, I'll do that next time
<ahoneybun> superfly: You'll need the packages to do that
<superfly> ahoneybun: the debug packages?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> the symbols
<superfly> yeah, I figured so (done it before)
<superfly> I don't see a plasma-desktop-dbg package though... will look for some others
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> Hey Riddell
<ScottK> superfly: kde-workspace-dbg or so.
<superfly> thanks ScottK
<superfly> now watch it go without a crash for the rest of tonight -_-
<yofel> ScottK: we cannot test the (image) upgrades, unless someone wrote the support for ubiquity's "upgrade" feature
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> So the test case isn't applicable for us?
<yofel> right:
<yofel>     'Installation type' screen is displayed
<yofel> Select the 'Upgrade ubuntu (or derivative name)' option 
<yofel> we don't have that
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> adb is up on the Nexus 10
<shadeslayer> with the ubuntu rootfs
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<ScottK> sadandblue: Nevermind.  That one isn't applicable for Kubuntu.
<ScottK> yofel: Would you put something on trello about that for 13.10.
<yofel> can do
<ScottK> thanks
<sadandblue> ScottK: Oh - okay:)
<yofel> we should've removed the test case for that, but I guess everyone forgot about it
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: you got it working?
<shadeslayer> kind of
<shadeslayer> adb is up
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: progress is progress ;)
<shadeslayer> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.4.5-gb44fbc0 #20 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 25 00:32:07 IST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<ahoneybun> nice man
<superfly> yay! crash!
<shadeslayer> unfortunately, can't use sudo
<shadeslayer> so worthless
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: can't install packages then
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: well still nice work
<shadeslayer> mmm
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: is there a android-tools package somewhere? so I can set it up to install the Kubuntu image on my Nexus 7
<shadeslayer> not quite, there's various android tools that you can install
<shadeslayer> but you have to flash manually
<ahoneybun> I know but the ubuntu-nexus7-installer is downloading the images again
<shadeslayer> yeah, that won't work
<shadeslayer> that's for ubuntu-touch
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can't you chroot into it , install sudo or modify the config?
<ahoneybun> why is it in the wiki
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that's what I'm doing, it uses the uid 2000
<shadeslayer> so need to somehow give that uid sudo priviliges
<Quintasan> there is no username associated with 2000?
<Quintasan> or add privledges to a group
<Quintasan> duh
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Quintasan> sup
<ScottK> Quintasan: What could go wrong?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Everything!
<shadeslayer> pft
<Quintasan> If you have a better idea then share it with us :P
<shadeslayer> actually, hah : %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<shadeslayer> that's in /etc/sudoers
<Quintasan> is that user in sudo group?
<Quintasan> or is that user in any group?
<shadeslayer> but the uid 2000 is not in the sudo group
<shadeslayer> I'm waiting for lilstevie to reply as to what they did
<shadeslayer> because in his image it just worked
<Quintasan> waiting for solution? boring
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: try adding  "2000 ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<Quintasan> Maybe you can refer to users by their ids
<Quintasan> :P
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: right now I have the userdata being flashed
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> worth a try
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: cool :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: logs indicate X is started
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but I have nothing on the screen
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope  sudo: unknown uid 2000: who are you?
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: heres hoping, so I just installed the android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot packages and I had the commands work anywhere
<ahoneybun> now I'm waiting on the 717 MBs to be sent lol, so this will boot into Plasma Active and not Unity?
<shadeslayer> depends on what you're flashing, if you used the GUI tools it'll most likely flash Unity
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ALL   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> That's not safe at all
<Quintasan> but who cares
<ahoneybun> I got the image from the Kubuntu images that Riddell gave me
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: Riddell would be a better person to ask
<shadeslayer> I have no idea about the N7
<ahoneybun> site says Kubuntu-Active so yes
<ahoneybun> I know I just like to talk lol
 * genii-around makes more coffee and continues tinkering in Gimp
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: doesn't work :P
<shadeslayer> anyway
<ahoneybun> genii-around: I see the Kubuntu page on G+ is using my banner
<Quintasan> HOW IT DOES NOT WORK
<Quintasan> DURR
<genii-around> ahoneybun: It's good work :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: try ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> in a bit
<shadeslayer> debugging why X doesn't start
<genii-around> ahoneybun: My latest attempt  http://imagebin.org/255240
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Put on the sunglasses first
<Quintasan> genii-around: I wanted to say you have a very nice clock
<Quintasan> [01:05:49] -*- genii-around 's clock tells him it's beer o' clock
 * shadeslayer clicks and immediately goes blind
<Quintasan> This be a great hour
<genii-around> Quintasan: I like the logo in the tail like that like the lemur is hanging from it :)
<genii-around> Although, yes, it does sort of look like one of those 1960s clocks a bit...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sudo: unknown uid 2000: who are you?
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I've had enough of this for tday
<shadeslayer> *today
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://zupa.quintasan.pl/post/308308312/Image
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> I'm completely lost on why X doesn't start though
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> still no images?
<ScottK> waiting for stuff to get published.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh? what's still needed?
<Riddell> ooh!
<Riddell> ug, oversized http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/20130424/
<ScottK> Make the limit bigger.
<ScottK> Who has a 1GB stick anyway.
 * ScottK went and bought one recently and the smallest he could find was either 4 or 8.
<genii-around> Meh. I have a box of the 1G sticks that I usually put images on and hand out at the release party.
<ScottK> Probably not Kubuntu Active images.
<genii-around> True, just the regular.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll be back in a few hours.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Please test Kubuntu 13.04 RCs in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> !testers | final ISO candidates!
<ubottu> final ISO candidates!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> hi __dan__ 
<__dan__> hi Riddell
<Riddell> Please test Kubuntu 13.04 RCs in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds
<Riddell> all help appreciated
<Riddell> real machine or virtual
<__dan__> awesome :)
<Riddell> upgrade too
<tyrog> indeed
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw, able to help testing?
<__dan__> just reading about the muon upgrade bug, checking my version hehe
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I am giving up this time. I have a damning Chinese History test tmr:(
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-25
<Riddell> apachelogger: the boot splash doesn't show on an installed system :(
<Riddell> bug 1172534
<ubottu> bug 1172534 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "plymouth boot splash does not show on an installed system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172534
<ScottK> At least that could be SRU'ed (I've seen that too, although it's not consistent)
<Riddell> meh, ubiquity doesn't appear when booting the armhf image bug 1172552
<ubottu> bug 1172552 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not appear on kubuntu arm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172552
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi apachelogger 
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<Riddell> all the tests for amd64 passed, but I'd be a lot happier if someone other than me tested it
<valorie> I went to log my upgrades on the iso tracker, but they appear to be already done
<valorie> everything went well, just like yesterday
<Riddell> valorie: please log anyway!
<valorie> you want two identical reports?
<Riddell> valorie: yep, I have an unofficial policy of not wanting to release anything unless someone other than me has tested
<Riddell> I don't trust myself as both judge and jury
<valorie> ScottK has done the upgrades as well
<valorie> I haven't downloaded any isos as yet
<ahoneybun> Riddell: by the way I can not get adb to flash the userdata image my nexus keep freezing
<Riddell> valorie: and since you're into upgrades, this could do with a proofread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> I've upgrade to 13.04 yesterday
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that nexus image just needs fastboot not adb (as far as I understand it)
<valorie> Riddell: the upgrades page looks lovely
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thats what I mean I used fastboot and the nexus freezes when it is flashing the .img file
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it does look nice, I had to force the upgrade in konsole
<ahoneybun> also I could not help but see that the Kubuntu G+ page has used the banner I made :0
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it will freeze when flashing but should unfreeze when it's copied over?
<ScottK> valorie: Nothing wrong with having multiple test results.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: when I unhooked it, it said it was coping for 317 secs which is long for 717mbs no?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm yes
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh
<Riddell> I know
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's because the image is too big
<Riddell> there's a way around it
<Riddell> sorry, that one caught me too
<Riddell> add -S 512M  to fastboot I think
<Riddell> makes it copy it in smaller chunks
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'll try that now
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we've got a shot at releasing PPC, although it'll need some warning labels.
<ahoneybun> so sudo fastboot flash userdata "/path" -S 512M ?
<Riddell> ScottK: didn't I hear ubiquity didn't start?
<ScottK> Riddell: I did retest the i386 encrypted llvm case.  Unfortunately my test machine is i386 only.
<ScottK> Riddell: It appears there may be a workaround.
<ScottK> We're promised more testing tonight.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah I think so
<Riddell> ScottK: which tonight?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> It was awhile ago, so I think one that happens before release.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I think that should be added to the wiki
<ahoneybun> still froze
<ahoneybun> ok it sent it and then it tried to write and the tablet shutoff
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you send a large image and it freezes then you need to restart it to unfreeze
<ahoneybun> I know, what about the banner I made for the 13.04 release?
<ahoneybun> I lowered it to 256M and it got though one phase
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep, need it shortly, where can I find it?
<ahoneybun> getting it for yo
<ahoneybun> you
<ahoneybun> Riddell: here you go <a href="http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/AaronHoneycutt/media/kubuntu-banner-1304-2_zpsf76e6d5e.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/kubuntu-banner-1304-2_zpsf76e6d5e.png" border="0" alt=" photo kubuntu-banner-1304-2_zpsf76e6d5e.png"/></a>
<ahoneybun> what I was saying was that the Kubuntu Google Plus page used it for the testing promo
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that's the same size as the current one?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I got it to write the whole image!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yes 944 by 231
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awesome, you're a life saver
<ahoneybun> Riddell: np ;)
<Riddell> cor, distrowatch are quick to update http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm talking about this https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts
<ahoneybun> I got a error message about mounting 
<Riddell> valorie: on the upgrade you get a boot splash?
<Riddell> I seem to remember I did but not sure
<ahoneybun> the flashing Kubuntu logo?
<Riddell> yeah
<ahoneybun> I get it all the time now
<ahoneybun> after the upgrade
<Riddell> yeah thought so, it works after an upgrade just not from a new install
<ahoneybun> with the blue behind the text
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I just want to know how they got the image to use
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't see http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/kubuntu-banner-1304-2_zpsf76e6d5e.png on https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts
<Riddell> other than in the repost of my blog
<Riddell> maybe you didn't realise I also snuck it in here http://blogs.kde.org/2013/04/23/1304-testers-needed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thats where it came from! ok now I know it was a repost from you
<ahoneybun> I'm still waiting on my account on the blogs to be approved so I can comment
<Riddell> yeah, me being naughty and stealing the announce thunder
<Riddell> hmm, I don't know why accounts needs to be approved on blogs.kde, very annoying
<ahoneybun> speaking of that I just got approved
<Riddell> golly
<Riddell> I hope you comment something insightful :)
<ahoneybun> maybe ;)
<ahoneybun> anyway is there anything else Riddell?
<Riddell> more testing!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yes but I have work later today so I need to sleep
<ahoneybun> off I go to be 
<ahoneybun> bed
<Riddell> sleep well
<ahoneybun> thanks you too man
<Riddell> hmm, ubiquity not start on arm was a bug in beta too
<Riddell> but I completely forgot it
<Riddell> drat
<Riddell> no arm images then I suppose
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1304 is up for those with access, needs tidying up
<Riddell> time for me to sleep, phone me if something happens +447941938921
<ScottK> Riddell:  I wonder if the same workaround that's suggested for ppc (mv ing the slide show) in Bug #1172161  would help with armhf?
<ubottu> bug 1172161 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Icon "Install Kubuntu 13.04" won't run in live session on PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172161
<valorie> yes, I get the bootsplash on both 64 and 32 bit
<valorie> upgrade
<ScottK> Right.  I've got it on upgrade, but not on installs (most of the time).  I think I got it once on a fresh install, not sure.
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> and seems odd, as well
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Eh the Active passed this time?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I think amd64 is ready.
<xnox> ScottK: Riddell: in quantal webkit/slideshow did bork up armhf.......
<sheytan> Hey! will 13.04 shine today? :)
<Tm_T> FYI I'm currently upgrading my behemoth system from Quantal to Raring
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Tm_T> hmmm, my do-release-upgrade decided running in server mode, I wonder if that will affect to anything
<shadeslayer> server mode?
<Tm_T> -m MODE, --mode=MODE Run in a special upgrade mode. Currently "desktop" for regular upgrades of a desktop system and "server" for server systems are sup‐ ported.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Tm_T> no idea what it actually does
<shadeslayer> heh, same here, no idea what it does
<Tm_T> it did decide to remove gwibber, which isn't hurting so I suppose it's all fine anyway
<frandecai> Does anybody know at what time is going to be launched the 13.04 version today??
<smartboyhw> frandecai: Get the latest updates in #ubuntu-release-party:P
<frandecai> OK, thanks
<Tm_T> "it's out when there's release announcement by release manager"
<Tm_T> upgrade done, no apparent issues other than over-eager removing of packages after upgrade for my liking
<Tm_T> will restart in a moment
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: Yepp
<Riddell> morning
<smartboyhw> Hey Riddell
<smartboyhw> Can you mark amd64 desktop ready for Kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Testcases are done
<Riddell> voila
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Thx!
 * smartboyhw hugs Riddell and everyone for their hard work in R cycle.
<Riddell> it's not out yet :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Can't I do the hug now?
<smartboyhw> I can do it later again when it releases:P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: boot splash no worky :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell: :(
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> logs
<apachelogger> picture
<apachelogger> logs
<apachelogger> anything?
<apachelogger> ah llvm password prompt
 * apachelogger tested that :O
<Riddell> how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1304
<vista_killer> hello
<Riddell> hi vista_killer 
<vista_killer> i have upgrade to 13.04 
<vista_killer> gz for tha nice work guys :)
<Riddell> great
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: I got no plymouth to begin with but text boot
<apachelogger> no clue why
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, that's the bug
<apachelogger> I am not sure that is an issue on our end
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Next time don't change it too early, no announcement yet…
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: 		if [ -x /bin/plymouth ] && plymouth --ping; then
<apachelogger> 			KEYSCRIPT="plymouth ask-for-password --prompt"
<apachelogger> IMO this is not kubuntu-logo specific
<Riddell> I don't think it's related to needing a password
<Riddell> it happens on any install
<apachelogger> got an ubuntu install to compare to?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain the install I just overwrote had working plymouth
<apachelogger> Riddell: vbox or actual hardware?
<Riddell> apachelogger: both
<apachelogger> sudo grep -ri plymouth /var/log
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plymouth.log
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> Riddell: install plymouth-x11 then run.... sudo plymouthd --no-daemon --debug --debug-file=debug.log ... then in another terminal sudo plymouth show-splash ... then sudo plymouth quit
<soee> good morning, are we celebrating already ?
<smartboyhw> soee: Just wait for 1-2 hours:P
<soee> hmm maybe good idea :) so i can celebrate just after work
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm scared to run that incase X breaks while I've got the release page ready to click go
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can do that :P
<apachelogger> well, iso download finishes in 5 minutes anyway
<apachelogger> though I probably won't be able to reproduce it :P
<ScottK> Riddell: We got a powerpc success with a whopping big workaround.  I'm going to call that a win.  Did you see the comment about removing the slideshow and seeing if Ubiquity starts then?
<Riddell> ScottK: no I didn't, is that a  suggestion for arm?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: See the powerpc test comments.  I suspect that may help on arm.
<xnox> ScottK: good.
<Riddell> cor, Kubuntu mentioned on slashdot http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/04/25/033224/shuttleworth-calls-ubuntu-performance-art-calls-out-critics
<ScottK> If only he'd mentioned the name of the next release in the interview ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you think that's worth a try on armhf?  Better than not having something at all for release if it works.
<Riddell> ScottK: worth a try although I'm not sure how to remove it, will play around in a bit
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> apachelogger: breakage?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/25/plasma-desktopoB2171.png
<apachelogger> splash is not set
<apachelogger> in fact a whole bunch of stuff is misisng
<smartboyhw> IT IS RELEASED!
<apachelogger> primarily it is broken
<apachelogger> which I have been saying about raring for months now
<ahoneybun> wonderful work on the boot splash apachelogger
<apachelogger> it is working for you? :O
<smartboyhw> Someone change chan topics:P
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Also in #kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: I upgraded and it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: cat /boot/grub/gub.cfg
<apachelogger> then update-grub2
<apachelogger> then paste again
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: ok, cool
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: #kubuntu is for user support, that shouldn't have the same topic
<apachelogger> yeah it seems to me on new installs the grub entries somehow end up broken
<ahoneybun> yep, omg they used my banner on the main site :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/grub.cfg
<apachelogger> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=c70df898-144e-4910-8205-afdbb1abf4d6 ro   
<apachelogger> same defect
<ahoneybun> morning people
<Riddell> what images do you see missing from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1304 ?
<apachelogger> knsbackend
<ahoneybun> Riddell: libreoffice 4 and MTP? or do they not have ones?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: didn't give them ones
<Riddell> ok copied knsbackend to people.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> and same for http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: your work of art is out!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yay! thanks for the help, anyway I need to go to work
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's probably the grub name change
<ScottK> Riddell: Best sort armhf since it turns out we released it.  ;-)
<apachelogger> debian-installer's grub-installer probably does not handle this correctly
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<Tm_T> my upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 with kubuntu-full and kde-full worked out just fine
<Riddell> Tm_T: great!
<Riddell> ScottK: arm users will need some patience with me I fear, I'm not the fastest having stayed up until 5
<Tm_T> also contains Unity and some other stuff, that's why I call it behemoth
<dmatt> big thanx to all for 13.04
<dmatt> btw, md5sum for 32 bit is missing in http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block 
<Tm_T> yay, akonadi and friends are all happy, my huuuuge mail collection is just working
 * sheytan still misses a nice software center. Muon discover like, but with better UI (the current one is kinda wired and has glitches) :(
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Testing upgrade
<Riddell> dmatt: md5sums are down at the bottom of the page
<dmatt> Riddell: there is sum for amd64 twice, 32bit is missing
<Riddell> ah I see
<Quintasan> jussi: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears the splash options are not added to default/grub until after update-grub was run
<apachelogger> best talk to xnox I guess ... at any rate post-install fix is update-grub so I guess a no-change SRU of kubuntu-settings will take care of it via postinst
<smartboyhw_> Guys, new name for 13.10 S cycle (Saucy Salamander) http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 :O
<smartboyhw_> Riddell, apachelogger, shadeslayer, yofel__: ^
<shadeslayer> ugh
<smartboyhw_> ugh indeed:P
<fregl> hi, I just tested updating to kubuntu 13.4 on a machine with nvidia proprietary drivers installed and I'm left without kwin. starting it give me: kwin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa-egl/libEGL.so.1: undefined symbol: wl_callback_interface
<fregl> other stuff seems to work fine... but it's a bit tiresome ;)
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<smartboyhw_> o.0
<fregl> interesting enough compiz seems to work
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<shadeslayer> maybe ask Martin when he's around?
<fregl> yes
<fregl> seems like linking to the egl version is not a good idea... I can send a mail about it
<yofel> smartboyhw_: that's unexpectedly... normal
<ScottK> shadeslayer: saucy is at least short and easy to type.  All I want in a release name.
<smartboyhw_> yofel: That's unexpectedly... ugly
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: +1
<yofel> well, not ugly per se, but it'll feel weird a bit typing saucy all the time...
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> that's what I realized just now
<shadeslayer> the pocket will be called saucy
<smartboyhw_> yofel: lol
<shadeslayer> saucy changelogs :P
 * shadeslayer thought raring was so much better
 * smartboyhw_ agrees with shadeslayer
<yofel> fregl: could you try to downgrade libegl-mesa to the quantal version? (9.0.3), it could be that 9.1.1 has missing symbols and nobody noticed so far
 * smartboyhw_ will hate typing saucy in changelogs… extremely awkwars
<smartboyhw_> *awkward
<ScottK> All hail the sauce: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/sriracha (not for work or small children).
<smartboyhw_> lol
<smartboyhw_> I like this explanation of salamander https://plus.google.com/109365858706205035322/posts/5M6xpKvNQJS
<yofel> hm, libegl1-mesa has a symbols file though, so somebody would have noticed if symbols went missing
 * shadeslayer goes to have dinner chanting "nope nope nope"
<smartboyhw_> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: I fiddled the release announcement a bit in the known problems section to talk about powerpc.
<palasso> This section is blank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Kubuntu Should there be a reference to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.04 as with the section below (Xubuntu)?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982889 in OEM Priority Project precise "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [High,In progress]
<ScottK> palasso: That's just where they draft up the release announcement.  It was correct in the actual announcement.
<ScottK> It should be there, but it's not a major issue.
<ScottK> Boost for saucy will be 1.53, so build-deps will need to be updated.
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> I will be wincing for the next 6 months I guess
<jussi> hehe
<yofel> boost is the smallest of your worries :P
<yofel> now that raring is done we can start merging 4.10.2 from debian ;)
<yofel> that'll be fun
<yofel> (not)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I'll go hide in my bed while you do it :P
<yofel> you sure know how to raise everyone's morale, huh...
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> Save for lockscreen crapping X server
<Quintasan> The update went fine even after reboot in the middle by dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> anyway
 * yofel off for the evening
<shadeslayer> hurray for uys
<shadeslayer> go celebrate or sth :D
<yofel> will do ;P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So how come when I fire up muon updater and check for updates, it says there are updates but the "install updates" button is greyed out?
<JontheEchidna> that would be a bug I guess
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So if I quit and restart the updater (so there are known updates when it starts) then it's fine.
<ScottK> So it looks like something isn't getting refreshed.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> anyone have a U2412M ?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's checking too early for whether or not updates are checked when enabling/disabling the button. Not too hard of a fix.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.  Ping me and I can accept the SRU when it's ready ...
<JontheEchidna> aww, somebody reported that a week ago and I didn't notice. :(
<soee> gratz :)
<soee> agateau, did you implement the context menu options for trash icon ? i see some mail with this bug report :)
<soee> (homerun)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bug 1172803
<ubottu> bug 1172803 in muon (Ubuntu Raring) "The "Install Updates" button remains disabled after a check for updates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172803
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Go ahead and upload it to raring.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's sitting in -proposed queue now
<ScottK> Oh, I see you did.
<ScottK> OK
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer I found my way to help :) with the banner anyway
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: All done.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: what do you think of it?
<shadeslayer> it's quite awesome ;)
<ahoneybun> nice :) thanks
<murthy> Thank you all for the new release
<jessie> My nepomuk server keeps dying. I've tried removing all nepomuk repositories and configurations, but it still dies.
<jessie> This is the .xsession-errors that occurs when I try disabling and re-enabling nepomuk: http://pastebin.com/cjX4C742
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1172859] KWin crashes on startup in 13.4 with nvidia driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1172859 (by Frederik Gladhorn)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172859 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KWin crashes on startup in 13.4 with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318875
<ubottu> KDE bug 318875 in updater "Crash when closing window after changing software sources" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-26
<soee> good morning
<valorie> logging into kubuntu is awesome (no grub screen anymore?), but when I tried to add "ubuntu-desktop" to this laptop to demonstate stock ubuntu this weekend at LFNW, I can't log into it successfully
<valorie> is it passwordless by default?
<valorie> I thought it might have stuck when I used my kub. passw
<fregl> Riddell: hello, could you poke someone to have a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1172859 on my machine I have kwin not starting after upgrading to 13.4, that is rather grave I'd say
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172859 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KWin crashes on startup in 13.4 with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> soee: yes, "empty trash" has been implemented. Will be in 1.0 (aka, the new 0.3)
<sheytan> Hey guys. Printer doesn't work on clean 13,04 install ;(
<sheytan> i can add it, it's listed, i use the driver for it and it doesn't print
<sheytan> and btw, what happend to printer autoconfiguration ?
<smartboyhw> Hello Kubuntu devs
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> sheytan: in systemsettings ->printer  checkif "reject print jobs" is ticked?
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddell:)
<sheytan> Riddell: it was. Thank you
<sheytan> but
<sheytan> i don't know which DUMBASS translated it into polish that way ;(((
<sheytan> btw, another bug is that when you have two graphics in your notebook, the kscreen manager shows two separated screens.
<sheytan> i think it's because of the two graphics chips
<Quintasan> sheytan: You don't usually go around calling translators dumbasses since we don't have many of them
<Riddell> dantti: do you know why reject print jobs is on by default
<Riddell> ?
<Quintasan> What's the exact translation problem sheytan?
<sheytan> Quintasan: sorry, but i'm dealing with it for about 2h
<sheytan> just got nervous
<sheytan> It's translated to 'ostatnie zatanie drukowania'
<Quintasan> Yeah, happens but translators (usually) have nothing to do with it being set to reject jobs by default :P
<Quintasan> Wow, seriously?
<sheytan> yea
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is the printer applet Kubuntu specific or it's upstream magic?
<Riddell> it's dantti's upstream magic
<Quintasan> I see.
<sheytan> even if, what should this mean?  It's tragic ;(
<Quintasan> sheytan: Can you give me a screenshot of where that line exactly shows up?
<sheytan> jus a sec
 * Quintasan really needs to resume participating in KDE translations
<sheytan> Quintasan: http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6105/zrzutekranu1yk.png
<Quintasan> Wat
<Quintasan> Seriously it's there
<Quintasan> sheytan: I'll take a look at that
<sheytan> thank you
<Quintasan> sheytan: I have submitted a bug fix
<Quintasan> sheytan: Next time you should send an email to the kde-i18n-pl-uwagi mailing list
<sheytan> if i would knew what it does (the checkbox) i would
<sheytan> i didn't use the new printer manager in english :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: Well, yeah but then you realised what's wrong so you could inform people there. I used to translate KDE actively but I stopped managing my time efficiently
<Quintasan> Guess I gotta stop playing games
 * Quintasan removes Team Fortress
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Teach me something: What necessary packages from KDE would I need if I work on a Ubuntu Studio KDE (official) edition?
<sheytan> Quintasan: i just realized it 10 seconds before you ping me about that :)
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> That reminds me I have to do some stuff
<sheytan> Riddell: any know problem with installing google chrome.deb downloaded right from google page? It shows problems with deps
<Quintasan> sheytan: You'll have to paste the exact error message
<dantti> Riddell: I need to investigate but I think it's CUPS to blame since there is no code to make it reject jobs afair
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1173138] QT 4.8.4 bug: Arabic-indic numerals instead of Arabic numerals in Slovak localization @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173138 (by phjr)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173138 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "QT 4.8.4 bug: Arabic-indic numerals instead of Arabic numerals in Slovak localization" [Undecided,New]
<sheytan> dantti: nice problem, printing works from virtualbox, web browser, all apps like kate but doesn't from Okular :D
<sheytan> got any idea?
<dantti> shadeslayer: not much, since it's the app job to send it no print-manager involved
<dantti> shadeslayer: have you tried different pdf or something?
<sheytan> Quintasan: google chrome depends on libgconf2-4 and libudev0, but both are unable to find in standard repos. I enabled the partner repo but still the same 
<Quintasan>  libgconf2-4 depends ond libgconf-2-4
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> there is libudev0 and libudev1
<Quintasan> I don't see any missing stuff there
<Quintasan> sheytan: apt-get update
<Quintasan> apt-get show libudev0
<sheytan> Quintasan: what's the adress to default kubuntu ppa?
<Quintasan> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<sheytan> not backports nor updates
<sheytan> Quintasan: so i have the repo, did update but no such packages still 
<sheytan> i'm on x64 but this shouldnt be a reason
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982889 in OEM Priority Project precise "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [High,In progress]
<xnox> sheytan: that's release noted, wait for chrome 28 release.
<xnox> you can add quantal repository as the lowest one and fetch libudev0 from there....
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Er you here?
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<debfx> xnox: you read release notes? isn't that highly frowned upon ;)
<xnox> debfx: i contributed to write them...... !
<debfx> xnox: outrages!
<ScottK> smartboyhw: You can probably look at the Edubuntu seed history in Launchpad as they used to have exactly such a thing.
 * ScottK waves to debfx.
<smartboyhw> ScottK: Oh OK
 * debfx waves back
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: Is Edubuntu seed once support KDE?
<ScottK> Yes.  They had a separate metapackage for a KDE based edubuntu desktop.
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: Hurray! (but will there be any differences now and then?)
<highvoltage> smartboyhw_: hmm?
<smartboyhw_> highvoltage: Oh I am just wondering how to make Ubuntu Studio supporting KDE as well and ScottK pointed to your old seeds...
<smartboyhw_> Hmm the new KDE release proposal appearing on mailing lists is interesting…
<smartboyhw_> Releasing 4.11 as an LTS then start to release KDE 5 and Plasma 2
 * yofel wonders what jessie will ship ^^
<debfx> yofel: if history is any indication kde 4.11 and 4.12 apps or whatever that will be called
<yofel> probably, but I think they should just stamp 4.12 on everything so people stay sane
<Riddell> evening
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: You saw my message?
<smartboyhw_> Hmm I should probably rebuild Calligra with opencolorio
<smartboyhw_> And do the first upload to Saucy
<Riddell> dantti: suse has the same issue of rejecting prints
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: I think the place to start would be to look at the seeds
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: OK
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2013-April/006925.html
<shadeslayer> for those of you not on kde-release ^^
<ScottK> Right.  Was that sarcasm or not?
<shadeslayer> not
<shadeslayer> I like the idea of having a long term supported KDE
<shadeslayer> plus, it's quite needed to go to FF5 IMHO
<ScottK> To me the proposal kind of adds up to, "if we stop working on stuff people use and start working on stuff we haven't released, people will take us more seriously"
<shadeslayer> he
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: To me it reads as, if we keep working on 4.x features, we'll never get frameworks 5 done
<ScottK> Why don't they do a frameworks release so there's stable API/ABI and THEN freeze the KDE4 workspace.
<ScottK> It's free software.
<shadeslayer> because they can't do the former without man power?
<shadeslayer> and currently all the man power is invested in 4.x
<ScottK> People are always free to not work on stuff.
<ScottK> That add up more like "If we prohibit people from working on what they are interested in, maybe they will work on what we are interested in"
<ScottK> FOSS manpower isn't fungible or arbitrarily redirectable.
<shadeslayer> well, they're not going stop working on the 4.x 
<shadeslayer> + series
<shadeslayer> it's just not going to get new features
<ScottK> stop/reduce
<ScottK> But not that many devs are excited about fixing bugs.
<ScottK> They put up with it as part of the cost of doing business.
<ScottK> Stopping feature work is stopping people from working on what they want to.
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> if I am on 13.04 and install kdevelop will it pull in all the required Qt packages so that I can use QtCreator in 13.04 with Qt4 as well?
<georgelappies> it doesn't look like it by what apt-get is pulling in?
<ScottK> georgelappies: I'm told you can.
<ScottK> (even though it pull in Qt5)
<georgelappies> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> yofel: Bug #1102032 looks like a side effect of your synaptiks upload and is one of the top crashers on errors.ubuntu.com.  Could you look into it?
<ubottu> bug 1102032 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptikscfg crashed with KeyError in __setitem__(): u'circular_touchpad'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102032
<yofel> I'll take a look at it later
<ScottK> Thanks.
<debfx> oh, can we please remove synaptiks? at least in the new sauce
<ScottK> debfx: We lack a replacement.  The only alternative we found was worse.
<ScottK> Maybe afiestas will solve that for us.
<debfx> it's been unmaintained for quite some time and the bugs page is full of crashes
<ScottK> So just don't ship anything for touchpad configuration?
<debfx> let me try it on my laptop
<afiestas> ScottK: GSoC will do
<afiestas> just got the proposal (30min ago)
<ScottK> great
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^ there we go.
<debfx> yay
<Riddell> got the proposal doesn't mean accepted by google!
<ScottK> True.
<georgelappies> I am getting kernel panics with drm_kms_helper 
<georgelappies> what is drm_kms_helper? 
<Riddell> something to do with graphics
<Riddell> but you'd need to ask some linux people to debug that, we only do kde
<shadeslayer> sounds like something that interacts with Kernel Mode Setting ( KMS ) and Direct Rendering Manager? ( DRM )
<shadeslayer> probably #ubuntu-kernel would know
<georgelappies> thanks Riddell and shadeslayer
<georgelappies> my time keeps on resseting itself to two hours earlier??? I am GMT+2 but I ensure to set the time to 19:15 and reboot, but it keeps going back to 17:15
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Is your timezone set properly?
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> the dogs on the street just rang the bell of our house
<sadandblue> shadeslayer: The dogs did?
<shadeslayer> yes
<georgelappies> sadandblue: yeah, I think so. I am in AFRICA/Johannesburg time zone which is GMT +2
<shadeslayer> and the bell is at human height
<sadandblue> shadeslayer: Clever dogs!
<shadeslayer> so about 4-5 feet
<shadeslayer> sadandblue: apparently :P
<georgelappies> shadeslayer: it shows the correct public hilodays as well ;)
<sadandblue> shadeslayer: :-)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Any ideas why kde-telepathy is 0.6.0?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> are you sure?
<shadeslayer> !info kde-telepathy-contact-list
<ubottu> kde-telepathy-contact-list (source: ktp-contact-list): Telepathy contact list for the KDE Plasma Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 151 kB, installed size 955 kB
<shadeslayer> !info kde-telepathy-contact-list raring
<Quintasan> I mean kde-telepathy
<ubottu> kde-telepathy-contact-list (source: ktp-contact-list): Telepathy contact list for the KDE Plasma Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 176 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Quintasan> the package
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> !info kde-telepathy
<lordievader> Time to install Raring to my laptop :)
<ubottu> kde-telepathy (source: meta-kde-telepathy): metapackage for installing all the KDE Telepathy components. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Quintasan> !info kde-telepathy raring
<ubottu> kde-telepathy (source: meta-kde-telepathy): metapackage for installing all the KDE Telepathy components. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> same goes for minimal
<Quintasan> besides
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the meta package depends on >= 0.6.0
<Quintasan> It's broken here
<shadeslayer> so it shouldn't really matter?
<Quintasan> I get internal component error when trying to connect
<shadeslayer> debug it?
<rsd> Just upgrade to 13.04.  Now plasma-desktop does not start  with kde, I have to manually start it from console.  After it loads the mouse pointer is invisible.  Any ideas?
<ScottK> weird
<shadeslayer> regarding the pointer, check in systemsettings if the mouse theme is set correctly
<rsd> I dont think thats the problem.  If I press CTRL-ALT-BP, the shutdown buttons shows up and the pointer
<shadeslayer> :S
<rsd> Before starting plasma-desktop I only get the mouse pointer and a kwallet password popup
<rsd> everything else is a black screen
<rsd> I believe that plasma-desktop needs to do some related initialization work with the pointer
<rsd> Just found this, not sure if kubuntu was hit by this: http://dilfridge.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/kde-4100-plasma-desktop-crashes-and-qt.html
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Also, I changed my jid to quintasan@quintasan.pl
<shadeslayer> okay?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sent you a request :P
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Nothing here
<shadeslayer> I got yours
<rsd> interesting enough,  under unity, using konqueror, the pointer vanishes when over it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that doesn't look good http://i.imgur.com/LpknG3h.png
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> telepathy
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: removed and re-added you http://i.imgur.com/yi4Mb97.png
<Quintasan> now?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah works
<Quintasan> Good
<ScottK> shadeslayer or Quintasan: Could you have a look at Bug #1151620  - it's another common crasher on 13.04 (that I get regularly myself, I believe).
<ubottu> bug 1151620 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu) "akonadi_imap_resource crashed with SIGSEGV in q_func()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1151620
<shadeslayer> looking
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Unfortunately it loook like pim-runtime bugs are getting picked up by apport and not Dr. Konqi.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Looks like it's crashing when disconnecting and there's some error generated
<ScottK> I guess crashing achieves the disconnect, but it's not idea.
<georgelappies> Mmmm, trying to compile a test Qt gui app in kdevelop in 13.04 gives "Cannot find QtCore" error. How would one install Qt4.8 dev env on 13.04?
<shadeslayer> georgelappies: you want libqt4-dev
<georgelappies> shadeslayer: thanks, will install it now
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sessionthread.cpp is in kdepimlibs not kdepim-runtime
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> The application crash comes from akonadi_imap_resource which is though.
<shadeslayer> cloning that to have a look what happens
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> right, but the stacktrace shows that sessionthread.cpp is where the crash happens
<shadeslayer> #1999 0x00007effd019c0ba in KIMAP::SessionThread::socketError (this=0x256fcc0) at ../../kimap/sessionthread.cpp:232
<georgelappies> damn, just had another kernel panic :( where can I completely switch off all desktop effects to see if that helps?
<sadandblue> alt + shift + f12 should do that
<sadandblue> Or System Settings -> Desktop effects
<georgelappies> thanks sadandblue
<georgelappies> wow, the effects does make a difference in how KDE looks...
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Yup
<lordievader> Reinstall to Raring went smooth, great work Kubuntu dev-team!!!
<lordievader> New boot-splash is very nice, apachelogger :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you have any steps to reproduce?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not reliable ones.  It crashes about once every other hour while checking email.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> ScottK: patchy patchy from #kontact https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5469818
<ScottK> You think?
<shadeslayer> ?
<ScottK> Do you think it's a good patch to try?
<shadeslayer> No idea, they'll try to contact the maintainer for a better patch
<shadeslayer> but you could try it out and see if it makes the issue go away
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'm a little reluctant to toss random patches onto my primary work machine.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> I can totally understand, but I'm not sure how we can fix the issue if the person who has the bug can't apply patches :P
<shadeslayer> you can talk to sergio to understand what's happening there in #kontact
<shadeslayer> he authored the patch
<ScottK> If you get an upstream "looks good", I'll do it.
<ScottK> (sorry, busy with $work)
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173349] plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly since upgrading to 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173349 (by abmoraz)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173349 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly since upgrading to 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> we have a 14.04?
<shadeslayer> I guess the reporter is from the future :D
<yofel> someone came from the future to report a bug and make sure the bug isn't in 14.04 after all  ;P
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> ^this was actually the true goal of Project Timelord.
<shadeslayer> making a time machine?
<Quintasan> Don't we have one already?
<ScottK> dantti: Seems like the issue with the printer being disabled is only for the default printer.
<Quintasan> Hmmm
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think I know what is the problem but I'll have to check it out on a new machine
<ScottK> Cool.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have the Archos tablet?
<Quintasan> ScottK: No luck, I thought it's a problem with the discovery protocol dnssd doing some magic but it turns out it's not that
<ScottK> OK.  Hopefully shadeslayer gets some feedback on the patch he was looking at.
<Quintasan> I found something about SELinux doing some magic
<Quintasan> but we don't have that by default, do we?
<shadeslayer> SELinux is disabled by default AFAIK
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whatcha doing?
<ScottK> No, we use apparmor instead.
<ScottK> That's on by default.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Trying to think why is the default printer rejecting jobs by default
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> checked the KCM?
<shadeslayer> because for some reason it was rejecting my jobs as well
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's turned off.
<shadeslayer> and turned out I had accidentally set it to reject jobs
<Quintasan> ScottK: The printer?
<ScottK> It was set to reject jobs.
<ScottK> I just turned it on.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> That's not the behaviour we want, right?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> That's why Riddell was pining dantti earlier.
<Quintasan> Yeah, that's what I'm also looking into
<Quintasan> since
<Quintasan> today I added a second printer on my laptop and it was alright
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> It looks like CUPS bug to me
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes I do
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you manage to get Active running on that?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no I've not had much chance to play around with it
<Riddell> if you think you'd do better I can send it to you
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> I'm not entirely inclined to say I'd do better but I have time to fiddle with it
<Riddell> would you know where to start?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'd say booting minimal install there would be the first step
<Quintasan> Riddell: Where did you get with the process ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: nowhere on that one, I couldn't even work out how to boot the image from basyskom before I got distracted
<Riddell> nexus has been my priority and I've not been able to do much of that
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Where, at least I know where to look for help with that
<Riddell> booting minimal install will need a kernel that works on it
<Quintasan> Well*
<Riddell> and I've no idea how to get one of those
<Quintasan> I'll poke around and see if I can find one
<Quintasan> If I do then I think I can get somewhere with it
<Riddell> e-mail me your address and I'll package it up
<Quintasan> Riddell: What is the model of the device?
<Riddell> G9 101
 * Riddell snoozes
<Quintasan> Riddell: Address sent
<Quintasan> I've got some info how to boot Arch on that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's quite simple
<shadeslayer> you get the android kernel and build that, and try booting that :P
<shadeslayer> plus, the G9 101 has an OMAP SoC, should be trivial to get video drivers for that
<dantti> Riddell: It seems there is something little different that localhost does when adding a printer, I'll do some more tests before I dive into CUPS source :P
<dantti> at least CUPS access log are different when adding using localhost
<dantti> wtf s-c-p adds the printer, then resume, then accept-jobs... this surely isn't what I had in mind :P
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-27
<dantti> Quintasan: Riddell, ScottK pushed a fix that resumes the printer then set it to accept jobs when the printer is added (just like s-c-p does), I'm not sure why CUPS does that but this fixes the issue and it's rather a trivial change
<dantti> you might want to backport
<dantti> odd that it seems older versions of CUPS didn't do this..
<dantti> at least I had never seem this issue before but could easily reproduce here with 13.04
<ScottK> dantti: Great.  Can you point me at the diff?  We should totally add that as a post-release update.
<dantti> ScottK: http://commits.kde.org/print-manager/b2ba0e6fe602bfc1bd9a00793e679fbf1092f635
<ScottK> yofel, Quintasan, shadeslayer: ^^^ can you do the SRU (I can't accept it if I upload it.)
<ScottK> Maybe JontheEchidna would do it ...
<shadeslayer> I don't think you want me to upload it because it's 7 AM here
<shadeslayer> and I haven't slept all night
<shadeslayer> although if no one does, I'll do it
<yofel> only 3am here, but I'm not going to look at this either right now
<shadeslayer> commit hasn't been published
<shadeslayer> fabo: are you around?
<shadeslayer> fabo: did you work on the Samsung Chromebook?
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hey
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1173509] qtdemo application missing in qt4-demos @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173509 (by Peter Würtz)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173509 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qtdemo application missing in qt4-demos" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Hello lordievader
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you doing?
<smartboyhw> lordievader: good
<lordievader> :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173521] plasma-desktop burning 90-100% of a cpu (after update to raring) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173521 (by TerryHeidelberg)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173521 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop burning 90-100% of a cpu (after update to raring)" [Undecided,New]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173535] I tried removing KDE desktop environment as I only want gnome @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173535 (by Johann de Boer)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173535 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "I tried removing KDE desktop environment as I only want gnome" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Congrats Riddell you made it to Full Circle Magazine #72
<smartboyhw> :p
<Quintasan> \o
<volkan> Riddell: hey Jonathan. Do you still have the po files from kubuntu-docs? I need to them to create documentation for the local Kubuntu blog
<volkan> anyone have idea about how to compiler kubuntu-docs?
<Tm_T> volkan: hm?
<volkan> Tm_T:  ops. sorry. i meant compile
<volkan> it is removed from templates, but I still want to create a docs for my kubuntu-blog
<ScottK> volkan: If we had someone to maintain them, we could leave them in the archive.  Maybe you'd be interested ...
<volkan> ScottK: yes, if possible of course
<volkan> actually i spent so much time to translate, and if they will not be published officially, i could host them on my blog
<volkan> but currently I cannot reach the po files from raring package
<ScottK> volkan: I think they're on launchpad, but I don't know a lot about translations.
<volkan> ScottK: they were here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-docs, but now I cannot find them. hopefully Riddell knows about them
<Riddell> volkan: docs got deleted because they weren't being updated
<volkan> Riddell: yes, i know thats very pity. actually we were talking about this on 26.03.2013 (i checked irc logs) and yesterday I also sent you an e-mail regarding to this
<Riddell> volkan: it's more than a pitty, it's a waste of your poor time,sorry about that :(
<volkan> Riddell: it's ok. i can understand. but is there any way to pull that translations? then i may compile and reuse them on my blog
<Riddell> volkan: yeah you can get the package from quantal, it's unchanged
<Riddell> but the translation templates in it are out of date
 * sheytan just installed 13.04 on my dell. Works amazing :)
<sheytan> even plymouth works now :D
<Riddell> sheytan: yay :)
<volkan> Riddell: yes, i mean these translations are not mine, actually.
<volkan> probably they were the bad ones. because i did so many corrections
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping. Sind Sie da?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-28
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173349] plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly since upgrading to 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173349 (by abmoraz)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173349 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly since upgrading to 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> volkan
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: do you have any tasks I can help with?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: What what?
<ahoneybun> I want to help around Kubuntu
<ScottK> ahoneybun: What are you interested in doing?
<smartboyhw> Saucy archive open guys, start uploading! \o/
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: still there?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lots :)
<smartboyhw> Good evening Riddell:)
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<volkan> Riddell: hey Jonathan. sorry for being like pushing you a little bit on this, but yesterday we could not finalize our talk. do you have PO files from raring. the quantal ones are not mine and full of errors. if you have them in your archive i will be happy to get them
<volkan> and for all: the Synaptiks is not maintained anymore, but why do we keep it in new Kubuntu releases? I cannot even open config dialog since everytime i open it gives an crash message.
<PrincessLuna> volkan: Synaptiks works here
<Quintasan> volkan: Why do you even try to use it? :P
<Quintasan> That said we could try removing it
<volkan> Quintasan: i wanted to change my multitouch properties. eg. two-finger tap for middle click and 3-finger for right click
<volkan> also disabling while typing e.g
<Quintasan> hmmm
<doctorpepper> hi guys !
<Quintasan> It works here
<Quintasan> My favourite drink has arrived
 * Quintasan highfives doctorpepper
<volkan> i always needed to write a script and make it run at each reboot
<volkan> i am using Elan touchpad
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me , i trying to build the new version of the plasma network manager  but  i get  the following error : package 'ModemManagerQt' not found
<doctorpepper>  
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure we don't have ModemManagerQt doctorpepper
<Quintasan> at least not in raring
<Quintasan> !info modemmanager raring
<ubottu> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0.0.really-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 370 kB, installed size 1255 kB
<doctorpepper> Quintasan: what should i do then ?  
<Quintasan> The question is why do you want newer version of network manager
<doctorpepper> i just want  to have the new  nice gui based on qml cause it uses less space screen space 
<Quintasan> where did you get the code from?
<Quintasan> you probably have to compile modemmanagerqt yourself
<BluesKaj_> there is a modem manager in the repos ,installed by default
<Quintasan> If you actually read the error message you'd realise he needs something else
<Quintasan> As far as I'm concerned there is no binary package containing modemmanagerqt
<BluesKaj_> oops misread,  QT eh ? well then nevermind :)
<BluesKaj_> persoanlly i always dump network manager and modem manager and the interfaces and resolv.conf files for ethernet , for wifi then NM is useful
<BluesKaj_> and use the interfaces filesetc
 * BluesKaj_ has another coffee
<doctorpepper> Quintasan: i got this from the kde git repos
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I highly recommend the ongoing "The HW - SW interface" course at Coursera
<shadeslayer> it's super fun
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://class.coursera.org/hwswinterface-001
<Quintasan> k
<ScottK> volkan: Synaptiks is still around due to the lack of a better alternative.
<ScottK> yofel: Did you get a chance to look at the crash I pointed you to?
<yofel> ScottK: looks like some kind of deserialization issue to me as a config key was removed. If it's just that working around it would be easy. I didn't yet get to reproducing/verifying this though.
<ScottK> yofel: I have a different theory ...  I did have this happen once, during upgrade, so I'm wondering if it's the old xinput (or whatever it's called) with the upgraded synaptiks because of upgrade ordering?
<Peace-> aaa system settingsy => instat voip=> general => crash
<yofel> ScottK: are we still talking about bug 1102032? That can really only happen if you have a config file from -1ubuntu2 and try to open the config dialog using -1ubuntu3
<ubottu> bug 1102032 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptikscfg crashed with KeyError in __setitem__(): u'circular_touchpad'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102032
<yofel> a config file with the relevant setting actually set I believe
<ScottK> yofel: yes.  see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/42840/testcases/1310/results
<ScottK> It's weird as there's no circular touchpad on this system anyway.
<yofel> nah, the patch from -1ubuntu3 breaks the config API actually. The part that changes the existing keys needs to be reverted
<yofel> just managed to reproduce it
<ScottK> Excellent.
<sadandblue> emacs
<sadandblue> arf ><
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I experienced that recently as well
<Riddell> volkan: it'll be in here http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-docs.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> but that was when I got up from sleep and noticed that apport wanted to report it, so I sent the relevant logs via apport
<yofel> shadeslayer: ditch the config file and you'll be fine, I'll just add some empty keys back 
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> my synaptiksrc is empty
<yofel> not that one...
<yofel> ~/.config/synaptiks/touchpad-config.json
<yofel> (don't ask me why they serialize the configuration as json...)
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> anyway, time to go and open up Mass Effect 1 \o/
<shadeslayer> laters
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you hear back from upstream on the imap resource crash we were discussing?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope, All I got was the patch
<shadeslayer> I'll ask again on Monday
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> I also get my degree on Monday \o/
<yofel> ScottK: uploaded to saucy, I'll do the SRU work once I'm sure that this actually works
<shadeslayer> *cringe*
<ScottK> Excellent.
<shadeslayer> someone also started work on the poppler transition
<shadeslayer> would be nice to actually narrow down the patch that fixes the Nepomuk issue
<volkan> Riddell: thanks :). i got it
 * shadeslayer puts it on todo for next weel
<shadeslayer> *week
<volkan> ScottK: yes i know, but I saw so many bug reports on bugs.kde regarding to synaptics
<volkan> and i dont know how to cure it
<volkan> Riddell: and as a last issue, the translaion files still dont appear here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/userconfig
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Congratulations.
<ScottK> volkan: Apparently there's a GSoC application to write a replacement.  Hopefully it gets accepted.
<volkan> ScottK: thanks very nice to know! hopefully!
 * yofel isn't convinced that we need a *replacement*, a maintainer would be enough...
<yofel> then again
<yofel> porting it to py3 might require a partial rewrite anyway
<ScottK> I took at look at it at the start of the last cycle.  Porting didn't look too hard.
<ScottK> But I didn't actually do it.
<yofel> I looked at userconfig last cycle a bit, syntax was taken care of by 2to3, but pyQt/pyKDE don't behave the same way in py3 as they do in py2
<yofel> so the UI needed fixing to do anything useful 
<ScottK> Ah.  I didn't look at that part.
<ScottK> I'd say wait to see about the GSoC project before investing time on it.
<ScottK> Moving from jockey to ubuntu-drivers is something we defintely need to do.
<maco> have there been any kwallet bug reports lately?
<maco> since i rebooted 2 days ago, my wallet immediately relocks as soon as i unlock it, so kmail & the network manager are having freakouts
<ScottK> maco: First I've heard of it and I have kwallet ask me everytime for stuff, so I'd definitely notice.
<ScottK> Re jockey, we're the last user of it.
<maco> ...291 updates. nevermind. i'll ask again later. if it's still around after those.
<maco> ScottK: i have it set to "allow always" so having it suddenly just keep asking over and over is weird
<ScottK> Weird.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Now that I think about, we don't have x86 assembly, it's just MIPS assembly
<BluesKaj> I see adam conrad has left a link for open development of "13.10 saucy salamander " , another silly name for ubuntu ...gawd when are they gonna learn :P
<ScottK> BluesKaj: It's Mark Shuttleworth that picks.
<ScottK> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<BluesKaj> ScottK, yeah , I'm aware, but being a smart linux OS developer doesn't mean he has the creativity choose names that names that will give the OS the respect it deserves , it's a misplaced dumbing down choice IMO. 
<ScottK> Yes, but it is what it is, not much point in kvetching about it.
 * BluesKaj I"m olsd so I'm allowed to repeat myself :)
<ScottK> Unlikely
<BluesKaj> It's unlikely that I'm old ? ok thanks for the compliment :)
<ScottK> Well, it's unlikely you're old from my perspective.
<BluesKaj> some days I don't feel it , those good ones
<BluesKaj> are
<BluesKaj> looking forward to testing 13.10 though 
<debfx> at least the codename is not beefy-miracle bad
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> ok , going to install 13.04  to / on the other partition and go from there 
<ScottK> OK, now I looked at your LP profile pic.  You have a shot as being as old as I am ....
<BluesKaj> that photo is taken around 2004 , ScottK 
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh I see
<BluesKaj> ok ready for the 13.10 repos  when they're aavilable ..test platform ready to rumble 
<yofel> the archive is already open
<Riddell> how much merging is needed from debian this time?
<yofel> Riddell: preferably all of KDE, we last merged at 4.8
<yofel> actually merging 4.10.2 right now would be easiest as debian has that already done
<Riddell> yep, merge everything to experimental
<Riddell> easy... shouldn't take long at all
<yofel> :D
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> bon dia
<Riddell> valorie: nice blog :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> waiting in limbo... :)
<yofel> Quintasan: I have a T510 and jr some 4something if we can help you?
<Quintasan> yofel: well
<Quintasan> yofel: Suspend is working in a strange manner here. When I close the lid it suspends nicely.
<Quintasan> When I open it, the laptop wakes up and then goes back to suspend within a second or two
<Riddell> two things calling suspend at the same time
<yofel> hm, I've seen that. It's not happening *right now* so Riddell is probably right and it's a race condition somewhere
<Quintasan> Riddell: The question is how do I determine what calls suspend.
<Riddell> should we have a u-series kickoff meeting?
<Riddell> investigate if removing pm-utils helps?
<Riddell> it may stop suspend altogether
<Quintasan> I'm sure that Solid calls suspend since I made it to do so when on battery via Power Management kcm
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Riddell> solid calls suspend in interesting ways though
<yofel> it's worth looking at what powerdevil in our kde-workspace package actually does
<Riddell> through layers of systemd abstraction/reimplementation that may just use pm-utils or may not, shadeslayer looked into it
<yofel> because we've weird patchery in powerdevil/upower/logind
<Quintasan> Removing pm-utils stopped suspend altogether
<Quintasan> Though I'll reboot
<Quintasan> just to be sure
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> upower -d says it can't suspend at all
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> yofel, Riddell: purging and reinstalling pm-utils "fixed" the issue
<Quintasan> Not sure what was the problem in the first place
<jose> hey Riddell, just to let you know all pages should be backwards compatible by now, you can test if you'd like
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you have Optimus in your thinkpad?
<yofel> no
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^^
<Quintasan> bloody hell this is annoying
<Quintasan> prime-select query returns "unknown"
<Quintasan> where possible options are nivdia or intel
<Quintasan> just what the hell
<Quintasan> Best drivers or best drivers
<Riddell> jose: high five!
<jose> o/
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't think so, it's an intel laptop
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: interested in linuxtag?  jos is sounding desperate
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, please let me know if there are any task that need to be done.
<ScottK> Riddell: No issues if they do the qtcreator split upstream.  
<Riddell> sgclark: I had a request for calligra in precise
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I will need to set up a chroot etc, but I can work on that today, thank you
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1310701] krunner uses too much memory @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1310701 (by Jtb)
<ronnoc> apachelogger: Good user case for the changes you've made in MD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218009&p=12993311#post12993311
<ronnoc> :)
<ronnoc> ScottK: Related (maybe): Did you see the email on the ML regarding PMC not working due to the conflicting requirements for gs 0.1 vs. 1.0? Will forthcoming changes fix that?
<ScottK> I did see the mail.
<ScottK> I suspect PMC will need to be ported to 1.0.
<ScottK> Dunno if anyone is working on it.
<ronnoc> Ok thx
<ronnoc> Hopefully you and the other devs had a completely relaxing and Kubuntu-free weekend!
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kdeuser56> how to make use of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#PAM_KWallet_git20140410 ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1310701] krunner uses too much memory @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1310701 (by Jtb)
<ahoneybun> Riddell, you here?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, they released the official png of the tahr logo
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, I may have gotten this one done drop the image block from posts that don't have images
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-22
<valorie> Riddell: thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> morn
 * apachelogger thinks all software should simply exit with "subprocess returned error exit status 1"
<apachelogger> it increases debugging speed by about 300%
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1309458
<ubottu> bug 1309458 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kubuntu] ubiquity installer crashes when clicking release notes link with non-US locale" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309458
<apachelogger> https://docs.python.org/3.4/search.html?q=direxists&check_keywords=yes&area=default
<apachelogger> today is tuesday but it feels a lot like monday looking at my WTF counter
<jussi> apachelogger: because peoplem in sane countries were not at work yesterday :D
<valorie> what is the holiday on Monday?
 * valorie lives in an insane country
<jussi> Easter monday!
<valorie> hmmm
<jussi> we have a 4 day weekend for easter :)
<apachelogger> it's when you try to get sober enough for work
<valorie> so I heard
<jussi> yeah, otherwise known as "recovery day"
<jussi> :P
 * valorie didn't have enough mimosas to need sobering up
<apachelogger> sounds like a bug
<apachelogger> "The Richer You Are, The Longer You'll Live"
<apachelogger> linkedin sure knows how to send me mails that sound like spam, look like spam and smell like spam
<valorie> linkedin sends out something that *isn't* spam?
<apachelogger> I wouldn't know, never seen anything that isn't
<apachelogger> bug 1310620 much wow
<ubottu> bug 1310620 in gwenview (Ubuntu) "Gwenview crashes while zooming in at high resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310620
<apachelogger> that image is exciting 255 mib in size
<valorie> so while y'all were off recovering, the baloo issue has blown up like a balloon
<valorie> that image is of a painting I saw in Madrid!
<valorie> I could hardly bear to leave it
<apachelogger> valorie: was that a pun, sounds like a pun
<apachelogger> valorie: what issue?
<valorie> some people's system being overloaded
<apachelogger> overloaded?
<valorie> of course, the bigger issue is that rather than filing bugs, they are shouting "dictator' and shit like that
<valorie> I was unable to get anybody to file a bug
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> mustn't be that big an issue then
 * valorie doesn't want vishesh to get discouraged
<apachelogger> let's not tell him :P
 * apachelogger notes that there's still unhandled exceptions in baloo
<valorie> unfortunately, i think he reads kde-devel and the comments on his blog and G+
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> the secret is to not read anything other than mails sent to one directly
<valorie> lol
<valorie> this is my default when life gets too stressful
<valorie> it was quite fun to provide some support the first two nights after release
<valorie> really most problems were from upgrades with odd PPAs left enabled, etc.
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 1310620 .. very reproducible, it crashes in libjpeg though so I guess that's out of scope
<ubottu> bug 1310620 in gwenview (Ubuntu) "Gwenview crashes while zooming in at high resolution" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310620
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7305319/
<apachelogger> valorie: that should not happen :O
<apachelogger> all ppas are disabled on upgrades
<apachelogger> unless you mean with old packages from old ppas ^^
<valorie> not sure, there was some "noobie something" ppa that seemed to have pinned a bunch of apps
<Quintasan> \o
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1265897] 14.04 Alpha-1 Plasma Netbook Interface has no Web Browser favorite @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1265897 (by Marco Parillo)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1309494] package kdm 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: su... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309494 (by bradleesargent)
<apachelogger> we still don't have 14.10 milestones :@
<apachelogger> valorie: ppas cannot pin apps unless they provide higher versions than what is in the archive (which is certainly a possibility and xorg-edgers likes to do that a lot ;))
<valorie> that could have been; somebody else had taken over helping that person
<valorie> I just saw the paste
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1310019 <- can we SRU a new package dependency?
<ubottu> bug 1310019 in ktouch (Ubuntu) "ktouch shows an empty home screen because org.kde.charts is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310019
<apachelogger> or would a recommends be preferred?
<jussi> so chromium is kinda borked in trusty :(
<valorie> mek was saying that canonical made some changes that he thought were rather unsafe
<valorie> "untested" I think is the word he used
<valorie> jussi: what problem have you run into?
<agateau> apachelogger: 254MB for a jpeg... wow
<valorie> I run chromium, and so far, no probs
 * agateau downloads
<jussi> valorie: where do I start... flash not working, delete and backspace not working, intermittently not able to enter text. 
<agateau> time to switch to Kubuntu default browser... firefox :)
<valorie> flash stopped working for a day, then started again
<apachelogger> youtube review "I think dolphin is actually the only file manager gaining features."
 * apachelogger giggled a bit
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dafuq @ the ubiquity crash\
<shadeslayer> how does changing lang affect os.direxists
<apachelogger> it doesn't but according to official docs that function doesn't exist :P
<apachelogger> still syncing image
<apachelogger> at 18kbps -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://docs.python.org/3.4/search.html?q=direxists&check_keywords=yes&area=default
<apachelogger> https://docs.python.org/3.4/library/os.html
<apachelogger> apparently one is supposed to use os.path
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> 14.10 doesn't even have a name yet
<apachelogger> this is all rather inconvenient
<apachelogger> we should have taken the week off
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65214-Blueshell-Firefox-KDE-Package-Error firefox-kde-support apparently not built on trusty
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: requested builds
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw can you make out why gwenview depends on baloo
<yofel> image tagging?
<shadeslayer> because I don't see it being installed during the build, and we don't depend explicitly on it
<yofel> or rating maybe
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure, but we don't explicitly depend on it, so how does it end up being a dep?
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> hm indeed
<yofel> shadeslayer: libbaloo*.symbols has a dependency on baloo defined
<yofel> so anything that links against one of those will depend on baloo
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel so vHanda wants the baloo dep gone, any ideas how to proceed? since even if I remove the depends  from the symbols file, I'd have to rebuild all packages that build depend on baloo-dev
<vHanda> I want the users to be able to remove baloo without dragging out the rest of KDE
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why should the dep be gone?
<shadeslayer> could explicitly set it to recommends
<vHanda> because it is a runtime dependency, which is *optional*.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or add it to the seed
<shadeslayer> mhm
<Riddell> but it'll need everything recompiled to change that depends
<shadeslayer> yep
 * shadeslayer is annoyed at python
<shadeslayer> stupid thing
<shadeslayer> can't even copy a file
<apachelogger> the baloo packaging must have an excitingly useful changelog if it doesn't even document implicit shlibdep abuse
<vHanda> Riddell: shadeslayer : So what kind of ETA are we looking at?
<apachelogger> 6 months
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger http://paste.kde.org/pbga1nvsr
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> .
<shadeslayer> right
<vHanda> apachelogger: shadeslayer : You guys cannot change a simple depends for another 6 months?
<vHanda> sorry, let me rephrase that again
<vHanda> and incorrect depends
<vHanda> *an incorrect depends
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's only half a dozen packages, and we have SRU exception for KDE SC so at worst when 4.13.1 goes in
<apachelogger> no because it's not a simple dependency but a circlejerk
<apachelogger> who comes up with shit like that anyway?
<yofel> it's implemented the same way as kde-runtime on libkdecore5
<apachelogger> explains who comes up with shit like that then
<yofel> and the next SRU should fix it, right
<apachelogger> go debian!
<ghostcube> where to?
<yofel> insanity? ^^
<ghostcube> ah good point!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/216691
<apachelogger> apt-cache rdepends baloo |tail -n +3 |grep -v baloo |wc -l
<apachelogger> 10
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's not half a dozen :P
<apachelogger> but we have the favor of the gods of bullshit fixery and only actual SC packages are affected
<apachelogger> even so, that will require substantial adjustment
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: reverse-depends -r trusty baloo only gives me 6
<shadeslayer> s/6/7/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "apachelogger: reverse-depends -r trusty baloo only gives me 7"
<apachelogger> I am seeing kdepimsies libs
<apachelogger> which means all of kdepim will need adjusting
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, vHanda: I do believe this is wildly out of scope for stable updates
<shadeslayer> wouldn't that mean just rebuilding kdepim?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, it means figuring out which thing that uses the pimsies library actually uses baloo and then add baloo as a recommends for that package
<apachelogger> and if you miss something then there'll be a bug report "random application you never heared off does not work!!eleven"
<apachelogger> ^ all of this is why implicit link dependency injectin is utter bullshit
<yofel> uhm, wouldn't the current rdepend list be the one to add recommends to?
<yofel> as that's the list of packages that use baloo in some way
<apachelogger> ^ that's not wrong and it's not right
<yofel> (ok, unless we're talking about dbus, but that's not even correctly mapped even now)
<apachelogger> a library that uses libbaloocore probably doesn't necessarily need baloo
<yofel> ah, true
<apachelogger> an application using that library also might or might not need baloo
<apachelogger> which is why I think this is out of scope
<apachelogger> it's random guessing without testing at best
<vHanda> it doesn't
<apachelogger> vHanda: what doesn't?
<vHanda> the 'baloo_file' and other processes are completely indepndent.
<vHanda> the libraries do not require them.
<apachelogger> vHanda: the baloo package also contains the akonadi stuff
<apachelogger> in fact it contains everything that is not strictly libbaloo*.so*
<vHanda> Can you guys split it up so that the baloo_file executable can easily be removed?
<apachelogger> not for 14.04
<apachelogger> or maybe
<apachelogger> ScottK: what's the sru team stance on introdcuing new dependencies?
<yofel> new deps are fine, new binaries... not so much
<apachelogger> yofel: the wiki page does not say anything about that :P
<apachelogger> actually, the only mention I see is WRT upstream releases "Note that some noise introduced by autoreconf is okay, but making structural changes to the build system (such as introducing new library dependencies) is generally not. "
<apachelogger> it's all much shitty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please put down a card for 14.10 to remove the implicit linker bullshit from baloo and figure out dependencies proper
<shadeslayer> doing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and an SRU card for 14.04 to figure out how to get baloo_file as an optional dependency
<yofel> well, it makes sense in general. It's just that the KDE folks don't really consider dep and source layout stability to be a worthy point of point releases -.-
 * apachelogger remembers to cleanup the boards and sighs
<vHanda> Is there any way to get it done faster?
<vHanda> 6 months is too long.
<apachelogger> that depends on what course of action the sru team would like us to take
<apachelogger> either way the next ISOs are rolling in 4-6 months (14.04.1 and 14.10)
<apachelogger> vHanda: best possible scenario we can push updates for 14.04 with 4.13.1 (which would be ~1.5 months with QA and everything)
<apachelogger> due to the way the dependency is created to begin with a faster update is not an option unfortunately
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/216691
<apachelogger>  I do not have ubiquity review powers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but do you think it looks alright?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that also does not matter because I don't speak python well enough :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> it certainly doesn't use nonexistant functions anymore :P
<shadeslayer> well, it works in my vbox
<shadeslayer> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp&reviewId=Z3A6QU9xcFRPRlNfR29TdldsMk5QRTMzTjVmdm55c0F0VGZYbWU4VXZWQzNaUGVmbWc1aW43aEVIQUhTUXh4T2xCTVh5Xy1IeEFib2dNRV9IU1FmMS14eXc
<shadeslayer> @_@
<vHanda> apachelogger: splitting a package would require QA?
<apachelogger> vHanda: oh, splitting might be faster
<apachelogger> still needs a week of testing though
<apachelogger> that's mandatory for all updates to stable releases
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the difference between os.direxists and os.path.exists ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there is no direxists on Python 3 >.>
<Riddell> tsk
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
 * apachelogger doesn't want to look at muon crashers -.-
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/945085a4e972ad84a6076ed5abf7c6cba253b72c
<shadeslayer> driver manager ... wut
<apachelogger> I have no clue
<shadeslayer> many crashes there
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> fails assert
<apachelogger>     Q_ASSERT(m_transaction == nullptr);
<apachelogger> I think I know why
<apachelogger> I don't think I like it though
<apachelogger> loading loading loading xD
<apachelogger> so slow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/4Jw6u7Fx
<shadeslayer> what's that?
<apachelogger> kdeconnnect 0.6 is out apparently
<apachelogger> or someone claimed so anyway
<shadeslayer> don't see a tar
<apachelogger> maybe not out, but general question ^^
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> not important right now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't see how that backtrace happens
<shadeslayer> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/p0oszucsz
<apachelogger> you'd have to click apply twice in a row 
<apachelogger> but it gets deactivated after first clicky
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try Apply and then OK ?
<apachelogger> no dice either
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually the states are bugged there
<apachelogger> it calls disableui after the transactions have been setup
<apachelogger> I still don't see how you'd get two calls though
<apachelogger> since that is in the mainloop you probably could not cause two clicks anyway as the loop is blocked
 * shadeslayer ponders when 14.10 opens
<Riddell> when it gets a name
<yofel> mark is probably on easer vacation, come back next week
<yofel> *easter
<apachelogger> should have given it a name before going on vacation -.-
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought we fixed https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/205be0085e711d8928ed136719b457bca28ca00a
<apachelogger> this has many incarnations
<apachelogger> as you can see from the bt any old exception could cause it and there's no way of telling which :P
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> so there's still some unhandled exceptions
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> probably only one though
<apachelogger> given the reportyness
<apachelogger> 25 crashes after release is not very substantial
 * shadeslayer wonders if apport automatically sends reports after release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: true that
<shadeslayer> most of them are from .95
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it should
<apachelogger> AFAIK that was the plan anyway
<apachelogger> i.e. instead of getting to report a bug you can send the crash data
<yofel> whoopsie should I believe
<apachelogger> which is the middleground between silly report dialog and no crash data after release
<apachelogger> yofel: whoopsie needs apport to first aggregate the crash
<apachelogger> if it doesn't then whoopsie has nothing to send
<yofel> ah, true that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: driver manager hates me :'<
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> I now used the modifier key
<apachelogger> still no crashy
 * apachelogger turns off polkit
 * apachelogger wonders how qaptworker got translations all of a sudden
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thx for merging, are you also going to release?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well that's my next question
<Riddell> oh but no xnox to ask it to
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does this only affect !en_US?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think it also affects en_US
<Riddell> right, I'll update bug 1309458
<ubottu> bug 1309458 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kubuntu] ubiquity installer crashes when clicking release notes link with non-US locale" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309458
<shadeslayer> much silliness from my side
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> OH
<apachelogger> OHHHHHHHHHH
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> much silly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I refactored the ui disabling away
<shadeslayer> O_______O
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: am I missing something or did driver manager never lock the actual selection widgets?
<apachelogger> i.e. I can switch driver, click apply and continue to switch driver and click apply again
<apachelogger> and I don't see disabling code in earlier revisions
<shadeslayer> you are potentially correct
<apachelogger> all your fault, I knew it :P
<Riddell> do we want a u-series kickoff meeting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, I'll send a mail about that soonishy
 * yofel notes he's on vacation this week
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to organize meeting though
<apachelogger> ah and yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: earliest next week
 * apachelogger only has mail stuff about general work epics for the future
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the widgets are not part of a super widget? :O
 * apachelogger forgot all he knew already ^^
<apachelogger> apparently not ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, I think I have a minimally invasive fix
<apachelogger> and I really think the kcm locked at some point
<apachelogger> perhaps that was before you introduced the widget class or something
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> I recall it locking , but don't remember for sure
<shadeslayer> brb lunch
 * apachelogger branches trusty
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> there's more issues with that
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it fixes a bug, sure.
<ScottK> apachelogger: If depends is the technically correct relationship, then do that.
<apachelogger> ok thanks
<apachelogger> vHanda: ETA 1-2 weeks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: course of action for baloo SRU ... split indexer executable into own package, make baloo recommend the new package
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think we should split it in an SRU.
<ScottK> That's a bit different.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how so?
<ScottK> 1.  It's a packaging choice.  There's no bug that's being fixed.  2.  That means every single KDE user has to dist-upgrade instead of upgrade to end up with exactly the same thing they have now.  Seems like a lot of user annoyance for not much.
<ScottK> Additionally, baloo seems reasonably well behaved to me, so I'm not sure what we gain.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the bug is that the indexers are not a required piece
<apachelogger> ScottK: the other course of action is removing the bogus dependency injection in some 7 packages
<ScottK> File indexing can be turned off.
<ScottK> Pim indexing can't be, so you're stuck with that regardless.
<apachelogger> vHanda: ^ pim indexing different?
<ScottK> I don't see the difference between turning file indexing off and having it do nothing and removing it.
<apachelogger> vHanda: ^ please make your argument
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think vHanda is on lunchbreak though, best discuss this with him
<ScottK> Oddly, I'm making his argument on kde-devel.
<ScottK> Sure.
 * apachelogger as usual understands both arguments but doesn't care either way :P
<ScottK> I've no issue with splitting things up in the development release, but unless the situation changes in 4.13.something, I don't see the point in changing what we have for the current release.
<ScottK> BBIAB
<Riddell> bah, I can't get libreoffice to crash when testing bug 1290514
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<ScottK> Back.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I saw your bug for the driver manager, but I didn't see the package.  Did you upload it yet?
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu8_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: just now
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look then.
<apachelogger> related autoreport https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/945085a4e972ad84a6076ed5abf7c6cba253b72c
<ScottK> There is is.
<ScottK> it is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am pushing a trusty branch, please make sure to setup dpkg-mergechangelogs or you'll have a hard time merging branches ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted.
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ will need your testing plz
<apachelogger> I think I covered all cases, but you never know ^^
 * ScottK wonders if apol is the relevant Aleix in https://wiki.debian.org/SummerOfCode2014/StudentApplications/FlorisAndreiStoicaMarcu
<ScottK> (GSoC project for Muon in Debian)
<apachelogger> I guess
<vHanda> ScottK: we were debating if the enable / disable button should be added. Another option is that we simply tell users to uninstall it.
<vHanda> currently they cannot do that as that would remove dolphin + pim + other packages
<ScottK> vHanda: I read the discussion on kde-devel ML.
<vHanda> okay
<ScottK> I think disable makes more sense.
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz be wraping git entries at 80 chars
<ScottK> In any case, for Kubuntu 14.04, which has 4.13.0, we are constrained by policy in what changes we can make since it's already released to end users.
<ScottK> vHanda: BTW, I quite like baloo with pim in 4.13.  
<vHanda> ScottK: but this would just be splitting it up.
<vHanda> Is there some way you could ask for an exception?
<ScottK> I could, but I'm not sure it's worth it.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell debcommit
<ScottK> The problem is that we'd then have to install a new package, which requires extra user interaction on the upgrade.
<ScottK> So we'd be inconveniencing/possibly confusing 100% of our users for the few that might want to uninstall the file indexer.
<vHanda> for me it would since it would allow the compaliners to easily remove baloo
<vHanda> and be done with it
<ScottK> Generically, I think a disable button/checkbox is better anyway.
<ScottK> I understand the frustration.
<ScottK> I think it's more natural to think in terms of turning things on/off than to uninstall packages to do so for most people.
<shadeslayer> Plus I don't think there's a way to remove baloo via any GUI methods by default since we only ship with discover
<apachelogger> opinions on bug 1310828 welcome, nothing major
<ubottu> bug 1310828 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "The package "storageservicemanager" should be a dependency of Kmail" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310828
<ScottK> apachelogger: Where do I find this greyed out U/I?
<apachelogger> ScottK: kmail settings -> configure -> composer -> attachments tab -> bottom left button
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> it allows you to automatically push attachments of considerable size to dropbox (for example) rather than attach directly, however the manager apparently can manage cloud stuff in general
<apachelogger> e.g. create new folders and stuff
<ScottK> apachelogger: I vote leave pim as is and add a thing in kubuntu-docs explaining you have to install the packages if you want this.
<ScottK> valorie: ^^^
 * shadeslayer thinks the storage manager thing is quite confusing
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that's what I was whining about
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: feel free to file improvements suggestions
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1311105] KDE locks up at startup if window decorations changed from default. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1311105 (by Kyle)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: u got the sddm packaging stuffs?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I believe I do
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you OK with adding it to the docs, but not changing the package?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Yup, everything I did is on my HDD
<apachelogger> ScottK: I doubt the docs would see translation, so I think we can just add it as known bug on the release page and move on
<apachelogger> at least that way it gets exposure
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please throw it up somewhere
<apachelogger> Quintasan: on a related note, it probably would be nice if you could try to update your packaging for inclusion in 14.10 once that opens development
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm not convinced it's a bug.  I think few enough people would use it that I don't know that it should be there by default.  Also, interaction with non-free web services tends to need a lot of maintenance when they change stuff, so I'm not sure we should take that on.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1311105] KDE locks up at startup if window decorations changed from default. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1311105 (by Kyle)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Sure thing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: let's just not document it at all then ;)
<apachelogger> adding it to kubuntu-docs wouldn't really add value IMHO
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/sddm
<Quintasan> It's only copyright PITA atm
<Quintasan> though
<Quintasan> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/tree/master/debian
<Quintasan> blargh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Y U NO TELL ANYONE
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> I am unsure how good that packaging is
<shadeslayer> I think it's ~decent
<Quintasan> Better than what I currently have
<Quintasan> Why it's still not in Debian
<shadeslayer> well, fwiw I think that debian folder needs to be removed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger can you see kdeconnect screenshots in muon now?
<shadeslayer> or for that matter, any screenshots?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nope
<Quintasan> do I have to update muon?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you see any screenshots?
<Quintasan> Digkam give me a big X
<Quintasan> Nope
<Quintasan> Not at all
<shadeslayer> yeah this is what I get http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/22/plasma-desktopjA2152.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on that note, kde-sdk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not possible at the moment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't see no screenshots
 * apachelogger cries a river
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why not possible?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: at all?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i.e. no packages have screenshots?
<apachelogger> none
<apachelogger> might be my system tho
<shadeslayer> doubt it
<apachelogger> my muons is all kaputtly
<shadeslayer> happens here too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not possible because s.d.n is still out of date
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> package names you mean?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://screenshots.debian.net/about
<shadeslayer> ^^ still using saucy
<shadeslayer> can poke maintainer
<apachelogger> http://screenshots.debian.net/json/package/vlc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: would help I guess
<apachelogger> was watching youtube reviews earlier, at least one had this shitty shitnotfound icon
<apachelogger> EBADPR
<apachelogger> http://screenshots.debian.net/json/package/vlc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think the serverside is bugged
<apachelogger> note the urls
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poked maintainer, waiting to hear back
<apachelogger> kthx
 * apachelogger will head out soon
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1311184] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1311184 (by Nathan Buckner)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger what's the final decision wrt splitting out the file indexer into it's own package
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not for 14.04.  TBD for "U".
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also sort of depends on if vHanda puts the disable button on it or not.  I think that's the best solution, but it's up to him.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: he's still against it and wants distros to allow removing the file indexer
<ScottK> If there's no button, then I guess I'm fine with splitting it for "U".
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and users in 14.04 have no way to remove the file indexer then?
<shadeslayer> vHanda: ^^
<ScottK> No, but they can effectively disable it by removing home from what's indexed.
<shadeslayer> apparently not enough for people :)
<ScottK> The alternative is to inconvenience 100% of the user base on upgrade where they have a more complicated upgrade scenario.
<ScottK> Sure.  There's no 100% satisfaction scenario here.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/psds4gbfj < any ideas why line 23 doesn't run properly?
<ScottK> What's it do?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dual building sddm with Qt4 and Qt5
<ScottK> RIght, but what's the problem?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p1a6dnzze
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Put a "\" on the end of the previous line.
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you explain what's going wrong there without the \ ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In a make file each logical line is its own subshell.
<vHanda> ScottK: both ways, even if we add a disable button or not
<shadeslayer> doh
<vHanda> the split still makes sense
<vHanda> there are users who want the ability to remove it
<vHanda> saying for the next release, is equivalent to saying "no".
<ScottK> vHanda: OK.  For future Kubuntu releases, I think that's fine.  I don't think it's reasonable to inconvenience 100% of our 12.04 users to accommodate those that want to remove it.
<vHanda> since from the next release (Plasma Next), baloo will automatically be split up.
<ScottK> vHanda: Next Kubuntu release (12.10, not next KDE release)
<vHanda> large parts of it are going to plasma-workspace, and the pim parts go in another repo
<vHanda> I know, but they are the same thing, in terms of time.
<vHanda> Actually the next Plasma release is in August
<vHanda> and yours is in October.
<ScottK> I think it's up in the air if 12.10 will be KDE4 or KF5/Plasma2.
<ScottK> There will still be a KDE SC 4.14.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did that make sense?
<ScottK> vHanda: We could also make a PPA that people who want the split package so that they can remove the file indexer could use.  Then those that want it removed can do so without disturbing everyone else.
<vHanda> ScottK: both ways, I'm not sure if I'll even be making another Qt4 release of Baloo
<vHanda> and the next release may just be the core parts of Baloo being Qt5
<ScottK> If we do the PPA thing, I think it'll be a reasonable compromise.
<ScottK> FWIW, I'm finding Baloo working quite nicely.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7308354/ < still doesn't work I think
<shadeslayer> line 1771
<shadeslayer> s/1771/2151
<ScottK> Probably needs a ; or something.
<shadeslayer> yeah, trying that
<shadeslayer> yep that works
<snele> shadeslayer: sorry for oftopic, but font reneding on that muon-discover screenshot looks horible to me. isn't this better? http://www.dodaj.rs/?3j/22/fJwtRXv/snapshot34.png
<snele> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-23
<doctorpepper> hi guys! 
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: random note of the day: the qt a11y patch is still in proposed for everything
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1310019
<ubottu> bug 1310019 in ktouch (Ubuntu Trusty) "ktouch shows an empty home screen because org.kde.charts is missing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310019
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like an SRUable thing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: just uploaded a fix
<ScottK> Looking
 * apachelogger hates how the archive goes into limbo after release
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am still downloading with some 28 kb/s from lunchpad -.-
 * apachelogger going to do management things today
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's only in Limbo because Mark didn't name the new release yet.  Otherwise we'd be in business by now.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Should be all set on ktouch now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<jose> I think Mark is waiting for bug #1309980 to announce the unicorn
<ubottu> bug 1309980 in wordpress (Juju Charms Collection) "Relationship to memcache seems incomplete" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309980
<apachelogger> a unicorn, that's what we need \o/
<valorie> woah, we're already to U!
<valorie> how time flies when you've having fun
<ScottK> Umbilicaled Unicorn
<valorie> Ubiquitous!
<jose> it can be max 8 characters :(
<valorie> pfff
<jose> I vote for unstable!
<ScottK> Ululating Unicorn almost fits.
<valorie> ultra is nice and short
<apachelogger> lol, virtuoso crashed some >122 times in the last 24 hours
<apachelogger> good thing we did not have metrics in the past, some angry developer just might have done something unexpected like ripping out nepomuk :O
<valorie> lol
<valorie> uncanny!
<valorie> there are lots of terrible U adjectives
<valorie> for now, unfinished will work
<apachelogger> there are lots of terrible adjectives.
<apachelogger> ftfy
<apachelogger> valorie: I'll probably start kubuntu wiki move to community.kde today
<valorie> *excellent*!
<valorie> seems like ahoneybun has disappeared
<valorie> so I will probably write to the list with some suggestions for 14.10 docs, etc.
<apachelogger>  I'll also probably send a mail about 14.10/16.04 planning
<valorie> but damn, if he's gone I'll have to learn how to do good trello organizing
<valorie> which.... maybe I can find someone else who will do that
<apachelogger> valorie: there's no such thing as good :P
<jose> oh, oh, ahoneybun checked an item in Trello yesterday I think, he's not completely gone
<apachelogger> whatever you think it should work like is the good thing
<jose> and I can give you a hand with Trello organizing, been using it for a good while
<valorie> good = pleasant enough to use that people use it
<valorie> my own todos can be as ugly as whatever
 * apachelogger just noticed that next week is labor day on thursday
<valorie> labor day as Marx wanted it!
<jose> apachelogger just reminded me I don't have to go to classes next Thursday!
<valorie> rather than in Sept. as we do it here
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, taking off half the week
<apachelogger> socialist slackers :@
<apachelogger> jose: hehe, nice ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: what's your timezone? pdt?
<valorie> in the fall and winter, yes
<valorie> I'll actually see the Pacific at the end of the week
<valorie> Linuxfest NW is this weekend
<apachelogger> valorie: isn't it pst in winter?
<valorie> oops, you are right
<apachelogger> :P
<valorie> we're sharing the *buntu table with Debian Seattle
<valorie> should be fun
<apachelogger> the pacific, a very badly named ocean right there ^^
<valorie> right now we're at peace with everyone around it
<valorie> can bring storms though for sure
<valorie> and tsunamis
 * apachelogger does math
<apachelogger> fitting BST and PDT into a UTC morning time slot is quite the challenge
<apachelogger> which just made me realize that at that point EDT is the problematic one ^^
<ScottK> Depends on how late the EDT people stay up.
<apachelogger> that is true, I don't expect people to listen to me babbling about the importance of jellyfish after midnight though ;)
<valorie> woah, what are you drinking that gets you babbling about jellyfish?
<ScottK> We already had the "J" release anyway.
 * ScottK fears he does it sober.
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> jellyfish are very interesting though
 * apachelogger sends mail
<valorie> gorgeous in aquariums
<apachelogger> http://doodle.com/z5723iwv9cmc75y2 what's the first time slot you see here?
<valorie> 6am for me
<apachelogger> should be 9am
<apachelogger> I do really wonder if doodle will ever manage to not make time zone control such a drag
<valorie> if you go to work for them, maybe
<apachelogger> brrr, webdevelopment
<apachelogger> not my cup a tea unfortunately
<apachelogger> valorie: what does the doodle say now?
<valorie> 6pm - 11pm
<valorie> all of which would be excellent for me
<apachelogger> valorie: that'd be CEST ;)
<valorie> ah, I'm not logged in
<valorie> silly me
<valorie> hmmm, doesn't change
<valorie> it should know my timezone
<apachelogger> yeah, I somehow broke timezones
<apachelogger> which I count as a boon TBH
<valorie> I wish everyone would just use UT
<valorie> One Time Zone to Rule Them All
<apachelogger> I think if you do not define a location it will simply use the times verbatim without TZ conversion
<apachelogger> so I can now use UTC ^^
<valorie> I see
<apachelogger> valorie: poll showing 4pm to 9pm now?
<valorie> yes
<ScottK> It shows that for me too.
<apachelogger> thanks
<ScottK> Of course if it's in UTC, I always show up at the wrong time because I suck a TZ math.
<ScottK> a/at
<apachelogger> I can make it localized but then people would get confused even more ^^
 * apachelogger has handy links for tz conversion tho
<ScottK> It's even worse right now because I'm physically in Mountain Time, but my laptop is still on Eastern.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you know, I fixed timezone setting, you should totally be able to change your timezone :P
<ScottK> I can.  I choose not to.
<apachelogger> other option: you can actually enable timezone display via the clock applet setting without changing your actual timezone, scrolling on the clock will then change the timezone display and hovering displays all enabled zones
<ScottK> Yeah.  I had UTC enabled that way for awhile.
<apachelogger> ^ that's what I do, though frankly I found it much easier to always use UTC unless I am in central europe ^^
<apachelogger> the first challange one always faces with timezones is to know which city to use because you cannot set an actual time zone
<ScottK> Don't you live in central Europe?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, that's why I am saying, I am not using UTC at home
<ScottK> always except most of the time seems an odd way to put it.
<apachelogger> I am still thinking UTC :P
<apachelogger> but yeah, I see what you mean
<apachelogger> I blame the 3 hours of sleep I had
<ScottK> apachelogger: re planning 14.10, it seems to be the big decision will be to base it on KF5/Plasma2 or on KDE SC 4.14 (which there will be one).
<ScottK> I doubt we can actually decide that now, so we out to work out a plan for how we decide (and when).
<apachelogger> probably not, with plasma next lagging behind in the schedule I don't see it reaching stability in time
<ScottK> Maybe then vHanda will do another baloo release with the disable/enable button then.
<apachelogger> that being said, I do not think we should go for it (or block any other development for it) unless we are absolutely sure it will be ready in time and of suitable quality
<apachelogger> that was already very nerve wracking for 4.13, so I really would not want to have that for a big transition like plasma next
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<ScottK> I still think that's the best solution.
<ScottK> Other than he's sick of whining, "it's a hard dependency, but make it so people can rip it out" makes no sense at all.
<apachelogger> on that note, the gentoo guy on kde-packagers has a very valid point 
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Reminds me I need to write a mail on that thread before I go to sleep.
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> My brain is hurting.
<ScottK> I've used cvs, svn, and bzr today - all with the exact same syntax after the first three letters.
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> Thanks to wifi on airplanes, the entire concept of a DVCS may be obsolete.
<Riddell> apachelogger: qt a11y is in proposed because it also includes bug 1290514 and I couldn't work out how to recreate the crash yesterday
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<apachelogger> that's why I said they should not be bundled
<apachelogger> in fact I highlighted exactly this case where one fix is good to go and the other is not
<apachelogger> .............
<Riddell> mm
<jussi> Riddell: /apachelogger - are your chromium's working at the moment? 
<Riddell> jussi: yep, I don't see any of your problems
<jussi> Riddell: its very strange, at the moment it seems no keyboard works in chromium
 * apachelogger uses the default brows0r :O
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.cache/chromium/
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.config/chromium/
<Riddell> try turning it off and on again? ↑
<valorie> I'm using chromium atm with no issues
<jussi> ahh, I had removed the config, but not the cache, lemme try that
<jussi> nope, no help there :/
<jussi> ok, found the issue
<jussi> its ibus or whatever the little keyboard indicator thing is in the tray. clicked quit on that and it seems to now be working
<jussi> this thread had the answer: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=11732.15;PHPSESSID=v57v57i8kv5meg4bon5smjpep0
 * apachelogger yawns
<apachelogger> valorie: you still up?
<valorie> yes
<apachelogger> valorie: I am doing wiki movery, what did Ben mean with "Please do ensure it is properly namespaced however." in his mail?
<apachelogger> simply putting all pages into Kubuntu/ ?
<valorie> I would suppose so
<apachelogger> k
<valorie> however, he's awake and about in #kde-sysadmin
<valorie> just talked to him a few mins ago
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * apachelogger wonders why he marked the build envrionment page rubbish and useful at the same time
<lordievader> Are we getting cats?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :O
<shadeslayer> good morning
<valorie> perhaps there is both on the page?
<Riddell> apachelogger: any idea what timezone your doodle is in?
<apachelogger> UTC
<apachelogger> Riddell: please read the mail I sent
<apachelogger> also has handy links for time conversion
<apachelogger> valorie: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation is for you
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell, ScottK: are we still using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<apachelogger> "Hello Name, or anyone else affected," ^^
<Blizzz> I just opened https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333761 What is interesting is that the KRunner version looks old (4.11.8) … or is it OK?
<ubottu> KDE bug 333761 in general "KRunner crashes with Desktop Search runner enabled" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> yofel: do we actually want to keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon
 * apachelogger thinks the techbase thing should be sufficient TBH :P
<apachelogger> Blizzz: kde-workspace is in feature freeze since 4.11
<Blizzz> apachelogger: k, thx
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1290717
<ubottu> bug 1290717 in akonadi (Ubuntu Trusty) "akonadi 1.11.80 fails to start" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290717
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I think the DependencyGraph is useful to keep
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> shot
<shadeslayer> ScottK: please reject kubuntu-driver-manager from the queue
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which queue?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: found it, rejected
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed and re uploaded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1280773 also got fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280773 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "List of drivers gets repeated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> since hitting reset now reloads the module
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: should be anyway
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you also approve kubuntu-driver-manager 14.04ubuntu10?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: SRUs need someone from ~ubuntu-sru to approve
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay
<BluesKaj> any movement on a 14.10 handle yet. or do we have to wait for a throne speech ?
<Riddell> I've not heard anything
<BluesKaj> ok
<Riddell> no uds either
<Riddell> all very peculiar
<BluesKaj> yeah i recall working on 14.04 chainloader to start the change over from 13.10 in 3 or 4 days after the official release
<BluesKaj> err within 3 or 4 days
 * BluesKaj gulps more coffee
<Peace-> Riddell: so ... 14.10 is out ?
<Peace-> :P
<BluesKaj> hehe Peace- , no sign of 14.10 anywhere yet
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) hi BluesKaj how are you ?
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-, I'm fine thanks , and you?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: new car :P i am happy
<BluesKaj> nice Peace- , what did you buy?
<Peace-> opel meriva 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/gallery/2014-opel-meriva-facelift-revealed-photo-gallery_11.jpg?1381320543
<BluesKaj> Peace-, nice little car 
<BluesKaj> a guy like me would never fit in it :)
<Peace-> :) it's not little for me but i guess it's little for a canadian 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :D i guess yes 
<Peace-> i mean you right 
<Peace-> i think  that you have told me your are very tall 
<Riddell> SC 4.14 due in August, should be fine for us http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.14_Release_Schedule
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes taller than most and somewhat heavier too, but the extra weight comes with age, unfortunately
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) age came for everyone ;D
<Peace-> comes
<Peace-> *
<ScottK> Riddell: I agree. 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: since this upload will overwrite the current SRU, please reupload using -v so both changelog entries are in the .changes. 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh :(
<shadeslayer> might as well fix the version number then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: done
<vgezer> hi all. I've noticed that http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Software/Games/Steam was not tagged for translation and I did it 2 days ago. so it is available for translation. 
<vgezer> also there are some problems in local documents.
<vgezer> for example, go to Contribute->Testing, you will see return to kubuntu home which directs users to userbase.kde
<vgezer> also in chapter 10. steam link does not work, maybe it has been forgotten
<Riddell> vgezer: ping ahoneybun with any docs issues but I think if you find problems you're very welcome to fix them
<vgezer> Riddell: i see. what about packaging stuff? did you include translations of docs? eg. Turkish is fully translated, but in my help, the docs are only English.
<Riddell> vgezer: apachelogger was good enough to package the docs, you can see the contents with dpkg -K kubuntu-docs
<Riddell> vgezer: I see it doesn't include turkish, I'm sure there's a perfectly rational explanation and it'll be included in the update for .1
<Riddell> but apachelogger will know
<vgezer> Riddell: thanks. dpkg -K gives unknown option error :/
<Riddell> vgezer: dpkg -L  sorry
<vgezer> Riddell: i see thanks. ok thanks for caring. I will be waiting their answer :)
<apachelogger> vgezer, Riddell: it probably failed sanity testing
<apachelogger> it was in the config http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Fkubuntu-docs.git&a=blob&h=43b3ec1cae68fca6bdb81f6fe36b5c9d709dccfc&hb=da2b59e5e1cb51ab3bcb586fe18f4954e2fa5a6b&f=export.cfg
<apachelogger> alas, translations that fail to parse as docbook are ditched
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't suppose you know how I can get frameworkintegration to compile? http://paste.kde.org/pwgmsn04h
<apachelogger> Riddell: haven't seen that before, possibly missing an include?
<vgezer> apachelogger: ah. can we see the log of sanity test?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> clone the repo
<apachelogger> then edit export.sh to exit at line 67 
<apachelogger> then cd doc && meinproc4 --check index.docbook
<apachelogger> oh, I guess one could also simply remove the dev/null redirect from export.sh
<Riddell> ah hah, it's all mgaesslin's fault
<Riddell> apachelogger: could you double check I'm not doing something broken here? I can't submit this to reviewboard http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DIFF "The file 'docs/CMakeLists.txt' (rcb9ef01) could not be found in the repository"
<vgezer> apachelogger: how long approximately does it take (the export)?
<vgezer> Also I think we should remove the PPA on Launchpad (kubuntu-docs)
<apachelogger> depends on the connection
<apachelogger> Riddell: git add docs/CMakeLists.txt?
<Riddell> apachelogger: but the diff does contain docs/CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> not sure what that error is about then
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can post the diff to reviewboard
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's what I'm doing, it doesn't let me
<Riddell> git still defeats me
<apachelogger> peculiar
<vgezer> apachelogger: index.docbook:459: element sect2: validity error : Syntax of value for attribute id of sect2 is not valid
<vgezer> <sect2 id="-deb-dosyalarını-kurmak-kaldırmak"><title>.DEB Dosyalarını Kurma
<vgezer> which seems the same as it is in userbase
<vgezer> i mean the source and the target
<apachelogger> Riddell: well it looks fine to me but short of posting it on review board I suggest you run it at least by agateau
 * apachelogger is not that good with the cmake foo on kf5 yet ^^
<Riddell> agateau: git magic needed!
<apachelogger> vgezer: I believe you cannot start a title with a point
<vgezer> apachelogger: i see. i edited, but probably need to wait one day, right?
<vgezer> also we need to modify export.cfg to include Software/Games/Steam/ as well
<apachelogger> vgezer: wait for?
<vgezer> wait for svn update?
<apachelogger> svn update?
 * apachelogger is not following
<vgezer> apachelogger: when i do ./export.sh it tries to update the branch
<vgezer> but it didnt pull my changes
<apachelogger> vgezer: still the same issue?
<vgezer> apachelogger: i cannot see the file to edit in my local copy. 
<apachelogger> if you run export it will discard everything and start from scratch
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sddm has packaging upstream, we either: a) tell them (or help them; ScottK?) to get it into Debian b) do it ourselves
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<Quintasan> It's really Utopic Unicorn?
<Quintasan> >time to bring systemd to the centre of Ubuntu
<Quintasan> oh Mark
<vgezer> apachelogger: now it compiled
<debfx> I guess this is the chance to merge fluffy into kubuntu proper ;)
<Quintasan> debfx+
<Quintasan> debfx++ even
<Quintasan> Where is apachelogger when he is needed
<soee_> uh oh just saw it: Utopic Unicorn :)
<maco> utopic? dont most people use utopian for the adjective of utopia?
<Quintasan> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/utopic
<Quintasan> Apparently it's correct
<maco> hehe utopian gets a much longer entry
<Quintasan> True.
<Quintasan> Well, not like I really care if I'm going to do DIST=utopic or DIST=utopian
 * Quintasan is going to shorten it to DIST=u anyways
 * Quintasan sniggers at his laziness
<soee> utopic sounds like utpoić in PL :)
<soee> *utopić
<soee> anyway, lags on second screen connected through hdmi might be related to nvidia drivers ?
<jose> YES, WE'VE GOT THE UNICORN!
<ahoneybun> vgezer, still here?
<vgezer> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> so there are translations missing and links dead I hear?
<Quintasan> soee: Why would you drown a unicorn?
<soee> Quintasan: not me :P
<vgezer> ahoneybun: for example, go to Contribute->Testing, you will see return to kubuntu home which directs users to userbase.kde
<vgezer> also in chapter 10. steam link does not work, it should have been included into export.cfg file
<vgezer> brb. need to go shopping :p. i will be here in 15 mins.
<vgezer> ahoneybun: did you check?
<ahoneybun> vgezer, tbh I have ubuntu gnome installed
<vgezer> ahoneybun: i see. so who has access to that repo to fix those?
<ahoneybun> vgezer, valorie 
<ahoneybun> well she has kubuntu installed
<yofel> apachelogger: wrt. neon wiki best talk to Quintasan as he set that up. I won't cry if it's gone though.
<Quintasan> yofel: Is there anything wrong with it?
<yofel> shadeslayer: tried this yet? ^^ https://plus.google.com/u/0/107564545827215425270/posts/NqMnfSSCGLo
<yofel> [12:05:05] <apachelogger> yofel: do we actually want to keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon
<yofel> [12:05:10] -*- apachelogger thinks the techbase thing should be sufficient TBH :P
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> Well, I'll be looking at that this weekend and I'll migrate it to TechBase if needed
<yofel> our documentation should be changed to focus on kf5 anyway
<yofel> and neon4 is bricked - and I don't feel like fixing it
<yofel> hm, utopic relase it'll be
 * yofel thinks living in utopia will be fun
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Utopic. | Congratulations to an excellent release everyone!
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Utopic. | Kubuntu 14.04 released - get back to work! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, I knew pitti had a PPA with systemd, never bothered to try it though
<shadeslayer> I'll switch with utopic :)
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<Quintasan> Amarok 2.8.0 is really behind master
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's new in master?
<Quintasan> Riddell: crapton of fixes plus merges of branches like gsoc2013ScriptingRevamp or gsoc-importers or origin/gsoc-audiocd-2013 or origin/spotify-new
<Riddell> ooh, spotify integration sounds good
<ScottK> apachelogger: Congratulations.  You at least got your Unicorn.
 * valorie has access to no repos that I know of!
<valorie> wouldn't know how to access/what to do, etc.
<valorie> for that system documentation, I need to send an email so we can decide what to do
<valorie> I've forgotten all the issues, but I think the biggest one is translations
<valorie> unfortunately we are now leaving for dinner
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-24
<jose> Riddell: are you by chance still around?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1251178] qdbus and qdbusviewer crash with "No such file or directory" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251178 (by Mechanical snail)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes unicorns ftw
<apachelogger> although, I think untitled would also have been a lovely name
<apachelogger> "Is it possible to run Itunes on Kubuntu without installing Wine?"
<tsimpson> with a VM...
<apachelogger> mh, nifty
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/93fcb3147d466be239a79f223d19683695eb414e qapt has a bug in sourcelists :'<
<ScottK> You should pester manchicken.
<jussi> apachelogger: "Untitled Ubuntu" ?
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> qapt tests a rather shitty
<Quintasan> \o
<Blizzz> I can't help it, but when someone says unicorn i have this picture in my head http://blog.blahgyou.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/unicorns-rhinos.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you upload driver manager yesterday?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: though might still be in unapproved
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: version numbers are screwed up btw :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> 14.04ubuntu8
<shadeslayer> 14.04ubuntu9
<shadeslayer> shouldn't they be 14.04ubuntu7.1/7.2 ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> no?
<apachelogger> 14.04? :P
<apachelogger> 14.10 > 14.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<agateau> Riddell: still need git magic?
<Riddell> agateau: mm yes
<agateau> Riddell: what are you trying to do?
<Riddell> agateau: submit this to reviewboard http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DIFF
<Riddell> agateau: it said "The file 'docs/CMakeLists.txt' (rcb9ef01) could not be found in the repository"
<agateau> Riddell: is it a fresh file?
<Riddell> agateau: it's a moved directory and an edited file
<agateau> oh
<Riddell> patch is for kdelibs4support
<jose> hey guys, if there anyone available from 17 to 18 UTC? I have an open slot for OpenWeek today and would like to get Kubuntu in there if possible
<agateau> Riddell: you can try to add "--find-copies-harder" to git diff
<agateau> Riddell: or try my kde-post-review script
<jose> s/if there/is there/
<kubotu> jose meant: "hey guys, is there anyone available from 17 to 18 UTC? I have an open slot for OpenWeek today and would like to get Kubuntu in there if possible"
<agateau> Riddell: https://gist.github.com/agateau/6507885
<Riddell> jose: try pinging some likely candidates such as agateau, debfx, jussi, lordievader, Mamarok, ovidiu-florin, ScottK, valorie, shadeslayer, apachelogger, yofel, soee, BluesKaj, Quintasan :)
<Riddell> agateau: --find-copies-harder doesn't help :(
 * Riddell investigates gist
<jussi> unfortunately Im off playing football tonight
<Quintasan> What's going on
<agateau> Riddell: gist does not do much more, it uses --find-copies-harder
<jussi> Quintasan: you just got voluntelled
<Riddell> Quintasan: jose needs someone to talk about kubuntu at open week
<Riddell> agateau: maybe using rbtools will help rather than web interface
 * Quintasan shakes fist at jussi
<Quintasan> jose: What do you want to talk about?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Here
<ovidiu-florin> what about?
 * agateau is sprinting today
<Quintasan> 17 UTC would be 19 in my timezone
 * yofel will be visiting someone at that time
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: open week talk about how to contribute to kubuntu?
<Riddell> agateau: how are the plants doing in the yard?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what that envolves
<agateau> Riddell: haven't checked yet
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: enthuse people about helping for kubuntu!
 * Quintasan guess he can give a talk
<Riddell> say how fun and friendly we all are, and how it helps you see the world and improve it
<Riddell> then say all the useful things that can be done
<Quintasan> Riddell: Translations, testing, packaging, working upstream, writing docs. Anything I forgot?
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to get envolved, but for the first time I'd like it if someone more experienced would be there with me. But this depends very much on when.
<Riddell> Quintasan: websites, user support
<Riddell> Quintasan: some programming
<Riddell> Quintasan: artwork
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: 17-18 UTC
<Mamarok> I am sadly not around at that time
<Quintasan> Riddell: programming would be a part of working upstream
<Quintasan> Riddell: Though we need some help here too.
<Quintasan> Mmmkay
 * Quintasan jots that down
<Riddell> Quintasan: not if it's downstream, like fixing ubiquity or language foo
<Riddell> jose: looks like you have a speaker in the beautiful Quintasan backed up by the gorgeous ovidiu-florin 
<Quintasan> lol
<Riddell> Quintasan: also general ubuntu work like archive admin, release management, sru is lovely
<Riddell> Quintasan: and then there's project management like taking care of trello or organising meetings
<Quintasan> https://notes.kde.org/p/KubuntuOpenWeek
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: jose how would this go?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: turn up in the channel at the time (or before to watch some other talks to get the feel of them)
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: if that's you, please type your name in the note
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: work out a format with Quintasan, maybe he can talk about general roles and you can give a personal summary of how and why you got involved
<apachelogger> UNICORNS
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you pushing that qt sru along?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: this channel?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm a bit stuck until jmux comes back in working out how to recreate the crash
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nope, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Riddell> "Takes place from Tuesday 22 April - Thursday 24 April 2014 on IRC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat."
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we detangle the SRUs and upload the a11y fix?
<jose> haha good work Riddell
<apachelogger> I'd really like it not to be kaputs for another month
<apachelogger> or two
<apachelogger> or three
<jose> Quintasan, ovidiu-florin: it's basically a session for an hour saying what you do on the team and explaining how can people contribute
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah ok I'll do that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also UNICORNS
<Riddell> also got shadeslayer's sru for ubiquity to upload
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<jose> Quintasan, ovidiu-florin: so, can I count on you guys for the session from 17 to 18 UTC?
<Quintasan> jose: Sure stuff.
<jose> that's awesome!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What do you want me to tell about Unicorns?
<Riddell> Quintasan: and big up that they should join #kubuntu-devel and hang around to get involved
<apachelogger> Quintasan: everything
<apachelogger> IMO you should perhaps only talk about unicorns
<apachelogger> short of jellyfishes being on topic anyway
<Quintasan> bloody hell apachelogger is still as insane as he was
<jose> Quintasan, ovidiu-florin: I'll come back around later to give you some more instructions, for now you can just join #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat and #ubuntu-classroom-backstage :)
<jose> thanks again!
<Quintasan> jose: Do we have someone/bot to copypaste questions from #u-c-chat ?
<jose> Quintasan: we do
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pfff, have some music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJB_74Xl9aw
<jose> Quintasan: can I explain that a bit later? I have to run to classes
<Quintasan> jose: Sure.
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<Quintasan> morning?
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<sgclark> it is 4:30 am here lol
<Quintasan> oh
 * Quintasan already ate dinner
<apachelogger> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Riddell> sgclark: eek! it's bed time!
<sgclark> Riddell: did you  get my email
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, still going through today's e-mail
<Quintasan> >geoman is exception to this rule - his ass will be fried instead
<Quintasan> lel
<sgclark> Riddell: let me know if there is anything for me to work on
<Riddell> sgclark: what do you know on the topic of merges?
<sgclark> Riddell; nothing :(
<Quintasan> sgclark: Congratulations, you will soon become an expert :P
<sgclark> woot!
<Riddell> sgclark: as you know we get most of our packages from Debian and make our own improvements/add our own bugs (depending on your point of view)
<Riddell> sgclark: at the beginning of each cycle we like to merge the packages with the current versions in debian to keep the difference minimal
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when uploading sru fixery you need to sub ubuntu-sru to the bugs (regarding driver manager)
<Riddell> sgclark: so for every package the task is now to work out if we can throw away our version and sync from debian, update to the latest debian version and add our changes or ignore debian and continue with our changes
<Riddell> sgclark: this website lists what packages are diverged from debian https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1311583 needs needs-verification tag I guess
<ubottu> bug 1311583 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "kubuntu-driver-managers leaves apt in a broken state when switching drivers on a nvidia machine" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311583
<Riddell> sgclark: https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, not accepted yet ^^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell jose Quintasan I'm currently at work, for a few more hours. ping me if there's something I need to know or answer to something.
<Riddell> sgclark: want me to take you through a merge?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes please
<Riddell> sgclark: calligra first, I'm a bit confused by your e-mail, you have vc in your ppa but nothing is in https://spideroak.com/browse/share/Kubuntu/kubuntu_packaging
<sgclark> Riddell: hmmm, let me see what happened, it was late
<Riddell> morning toscalix, how can we tempt you back to kubuntu now? :)
<toscalix> Riddell: jejejje
<toscalix> you do not have to
<toscalix> I was never out
<toscalix> obviously I am attached to openSUSE
<toscalix> since I've worked there
<toscalix> but Kubuntu was my first love
<toscalix> and it will be my last, like the song said :-)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Where is our documentation currently?
<toscalix> Riddell: I am writing you from a Kubuntu machine ;-)
<Riddell> toscalix: yay :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<toscalix> I never removed it from my personal laptop
<toscalix> it needs some update though.....so let's see if next week I can install the latest
<Riddell> Quintasan: but written on http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<Quintasan> Splendid!
<Riddell> toscalix: 14.04 fresh out just for you
<toscalix> exactly
<toscalix> :-)
<Riddell> toscalix: in return I'm learning spanish, do you know this language pronounces Vs as Bs and has two verbs for "to be"?
<toscalix> well.....only in the mainland of spain the pronounce V and B....in the rest of the spanish speaking world everything in B
<toscalix> To be is such a...wide verb that deserves two different ones....maybe even more
<Riddell> so vale is said as bale in mainland spain? and elsewhere what is it?
<toscalix> you are learning a language with many many rules......but those rules work in a very high percentage. So it is a good language to be learnt by engineers :-)
<toscalix> bale
<toscalix> written Vale but said Bale
<toscalix> In the Canaries we say Bale, for instance
<toscalix> like in Cuba, Mexico, Argentina, Chile....
<Riddell> and in Catalunya?
<toscalix> Vale
<toscalix> from what I remember
<toscalix> in Andalusia there are areas in which they pronounce almost everything with V
<Riddell> sgclark: it will have rejected that upload because you used the same version number as for your saucy version, even if you delete it the archive doesn't get rid of it entirely for some hours
<toscalix> by the way....the same principle applies to C/Z and S
<Riddell> sgclark: so try using the ppa backport version number  2.8.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<soee> what was this highlight about ? some tests ? 
<Riddell> soee: nope, looking for people to do a talk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they pronounce it as Vale over here in Barcelona
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, it is doing a full rebuiild even with -nc for the rename, we can walk through the mereges whenever your ready
<Riddell> sgclark: eek don't rebuild it locally, run debuild -S to make a source build
<Riddell> then upload the source to your ppa to build there
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-87-101-128.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> sgclark: and run byobu
<sgclark> Riddell: done
<Riddell> sgclark: make your terminal window bigger :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm looking at https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html for something that is relevant to kubuntu and probably fairly easy to do
<sgclark> Riddell: not much screen space on this laptop :(
<Riddell> sgclark: https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html oxygen-gtk3 seems likely
<Riddell> sgclark: you can see that oxygen-gtk3 is at 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu, 1.3.5-1 in debian and they diverged at 1.3.4-1
<Riddell> sgclark: so go ahead and make a directory and download the ubuntu version to start
<Riddell> sgclark: I'd download from launchpad
<Riddell> sgclark: get the .dsc url from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3 and use dget
<Riddell> sgclark: if you use apt-get source it might not be the latest version if someone has made a change in utopic (the new development release) because that server is still on trusty
<Riddell> sgclark: install devscripts not dget
<Riddell> sgclark: the .dsc file is what you need the URL of
<yofel> 'pull-lp-source' from ubuntu-dev-tools would be a faster way to dget, though pulling from utopic doesn't yet work
<Riddell> sgclark: expand arrow next to utopic version on the webpage https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3 and copy link location of .dsc file
<Riddell> sgclark: export LANG=C  will stop the annoying locale errors
<Riddell> sgclark: dpkg-source -x *dsc   will extract the source
<Riddell> sgclark: take a look at the changelog to see what the history of the package is
<Riddell> sgclark: ah interesting so it diverged from debian a year ago and hasn't been merged since
<Riddell> sgclark: and when it divereged there was one change specifically added to our package "Fix dh_shlibdeps to exclude libgtk-3-0 from Depends"
<Riddell> sgclark: so our task is to see if that change is still wanted and if there are any other changes we want to keep
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: so make a new directory for the debian pacakge
<Riddell> sgclark: and dget the latest version from https://packages.debian.org/src:oxygen-gtk3 
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: take a look at the debian changelog to see the history there
<Riddell> sgclark: now we can see that the Felix Geyer chap who merged the version in ubuntu also uploaded a version to debian so maybe he put the ubuntu change into debian
<Riddell> or maybe not
<Riddell> that's debfx so we could just ask if he's around :)
<Riddell> sgclark: ok make another new directory for the merge
<Riddell> sgclark: run md5sum over the .orig from both ubuntu and debian to make sure they're the same file
<Riddell> md5sum */*orig*  <-- quicker like that :)
<Riddell> sgclark: they are the same, good good, copy the orig into the merge directory
<Riddell> sgclark: no do a diff between both the debian/ directories
<Riddell> that'll be something like  diff -urN oxygen-gtk3-debian/*/debian oxygen-gtk3/*/debian > DIFF
 * Riddell browses
<BluesKaj> Utopic Unicorn? ....groan
<jussi> yeah, I wanted Untitled Ubuntu :D
<Riddell> sgclark: ok now it's a case of the manual work
<Riddell> sgclark: looking through the diff to work out what's important and needs keeping
<Riddell> sgclark: I see a patch which the ubuntu package has, so we want to look at the changelog to decide if we still want that
<Riddell> sgclark: there's something different in the override_dh_auto_configure: and -override_dh_auto_install: rules so we want work out if we want to keep that different
<Riddell> sgclark: and there's that +override_dh_shlibdeps: which I think we want to keep so we don't drag in gtk3 for those who don't want it
<Riddell> sgclark: do you see anything else in there we might want to keep?
<sgclark> Riddell: not that I can see
<Riddell> sgclark: groovy
<Riddell> sgclark: so copy over the debian/ from the debian packaging into our merge
<Riddell> sgclark: needs a -x
<Riddell> sgclark: now I'd look in the ubuntu changelog to see what that patch is for and check in the debian changelog to if there's any clues why they don't have it
<Riddell> "Add oxygen-gtk3-scroll-fix.patch from Debian (LP: #1244941)" hmm interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244941 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Mousewheel scrolling does not work" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244941
<Riddell> if it's from debian why does debian not have it
<Riddell> * Dropped obsolete "oxygen-gtk3-scroll-fix.patch".
<sgclark> so we should remove it I suspect
<Riddell> sgclark: so looks like the fix is no longer needed, I guess upstream fixed it, so we can ignore that patch
<Riddell> sgclark: ok next the install and configure override rule, take a look at the two debian/rules and see if there's anything we want to keep in there
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like debian just added the override_dh_auto_install rule and the debian/install file
<Riddell> sgclark: which is a perfectly valid way to do it, we want to keep as close to debian as possible (make them do they work instead of us) so we'll keep their version
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, but we want to add the dh_shlibdeps -- -xlibgtk-3-0?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, copy and paste that
<Riddell> sgclark: this is where nano shows its limitations, only being able to open one file at a time, better use emacs but that's a whole different lesson :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I will poke around with that on  my spare time
<Riddell> sgclark: now add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> dch -i
<Riddell> changelog will say something like merge with debian, remining changes: add dh_shlibdeps to not depend on libgtk-3-0
<Riddell> sgclark: now I'm installing emacs to merge the changelogs
<Riddell> can't think of a way to do it with nano :)
<sgclark> ok :)
<Riddell> sgclark: done, I just copied the ubuntu one and pasted it into the merge changelog where they last diverged
<Riddell> sgclark: that way we don't lose any history
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: last change is the maintainer field in debian/control
<Riddell> sgclark: paste this in..
<Riddell> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> XSBC-Original-
<Riddell> sgclark: wrong place, paste it at the start of the existing maintainer line
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> oh lovely you got it
<Riddell> sgclark: that's from long ago when debian were getting a bit annoyed they were being blamed for all our bugs some debian people asked ubuntu to change the maintainer away from them
<sgclark> gotcha
<Riddell> sgclark: but actually half the debian people now get annoyed we are taking away their credit, but can't please everyone :)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> sgclark: so now compile it and check it all still builds
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: copy and paste would be easier for that then typing them all out again
<Riddell> sgclark: you can also try running /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends to install build-depends
 * sgclark takes notes
<Riddell> hah, makefile fussyness.  makefiles do like their tabs
<sgclark> ahh
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's a misspelling in a comment on the kubuntu-driver-manager upload, but I'll accept it anyway.  Please fix for next time.
<Riddell> sgclark: this is one of the cheaper ec2 machines so I guess that'll take a while, time for a cup of tea
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: libqapt is in too.
<Riddell> sgclark: yay it compiled, run lintian over it and also lesspipe to check for sanity
<sgclark> Riddell: looks good
<Riddell> sgclark: nah over the .deb files
<sgclark> lesspipe?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah run that over the .deb
<Riddell> it's just a shortcut to running dpkg --contents and dpkg --info
<Riddell> which I like to use to browse at the contents of a .deb package
<Riddell> sgclark: looks sane to me
<Riddell> sgclark: in the changelog change UNRELEASED to... utopic!
<Riddell> without the exclamation mark :)
<Riddell> and run debuild -S to make a source package
<Riddell> sgclark: oh hang on I'll tidy that changelog
<Riddell> sgclark: just made it clear that the change it part of the merge not something you just added
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: right, I've signed it remotely from my local machine
<Riddell> sgclark: if you're happy with it you can upload to ubuntu using   dput ubuntu foo.changes
<apachelogger> ScottK: thank, there's also bug 1290717
<ubottu> bug 1290717 in akonadi (Ubuntu Trusty) "akonadi 1.11.80 fails to start" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290717
<Riddell> sgclark: again copy and paste is your friend :)
<Riddell> sgclark: oh needs --unchecked  to keep dput happy
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<ScottK> So there is.  Looking.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you didn't tag the driver-manger release btw
<Riddell> sgclark: hoorah, your first merge :)
<sgclark> Riddell: yay, thank you. another easyish one I can hack at on my local machine?
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll probably get an e-mail when it get accepted into -proposed and if it all compiles another one when it gets moved into release
<Riddell> sgclark: and you can keep an eye on it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3
<Riddell> sgclark: also it'll get posted to https://lists.canonical.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-April/thread.html
<Riddell> where you can see all the keen people like ScottK who like to get their uploads in first
<apachelogger> ScottK: where's the misspelling btw?
<Riddell> sgclark: so here we found it had a change we wanted to keep so we grabbed the debian package and put the change in then merged the changelog 
<Riddell> sgclark: if there wasn't a change we wanted to keep we'd just run a sync to bring it directly in from debian unchanged
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html I wonder if libical is an easy one
<ScottK> apachelogger: beause missing a 'c'
<ScottK> Next to last line off the diff.
<sgclark> Riddell: I am going to go ahead and give it a shot on my own, if I run into questions I will ping you :)
<Riddell> sgclark: good luck!
<ScottK> sgclark: If you want to do liblog-log4perl-perl I'd be glad to sponsor it later today.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, the debug output
<ScottK> Yes.
<sgclark> ScottK: merge? a warning I am new at this
<manchicken1> apachelogger: Sorry I created that bug, thanks for fixing it. If you can give me the exact scenario to replicate it I'll add it to the test suite.
<ScottK> sgclark: Yes.  That's fine.  This one is not hard, but it'll show you one of the reasons why we end up deviating from Debian on packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: fixed ^^
<apachelogger> manchicken1: I did add the test
<manchicken1> (I guess it's probably documented on the bug)
<manchicken1> apachelogger: Thank you very much!
<sgclark> ScottK: ok, I will work on it next
<apachelogger> manchicken1: I don't like the test suite's line counting btw, feels overly cumbersome :P
<manchicken1> I'm just confirming static data at that point.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: yeah, but if the line order etc. fails the test will fail anyway
<ScottK> sgclark: I'm about to be offline for 10 - 12 hours.  I'll look at it when I get back. No rush.
<manchicken1> I added most of that as I was trying to verify I understood how the parsing was pulling the file in before I just said "screw it" and re-worked the portions I didn't trust.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok :)
<manchicken1> apachelogger: Yes, but it should always be running those static data files for testing.
<manchicken1> Those static data files are half the reason I added the ability to specify a sources.list file in the first place.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: then the line count is unsuitable still
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion qt4-x11 4.8.6
<manchicken1> Why's that? Making sure you got the number of lines you expected seems like a reasonable - though still a pain in the ass - test.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: it will fail regardless
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312183
<manchicken1> Why's that?
<manchicken1> It's been working for me.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: there's three ways a test could fail based on the files: a) there's 5 lines, but the test needs 6 -> you get an out of index error b) there's 6 lines, but the test needs 5 -> you still get an out of index error (so long as line 6 actually is being accessed) c) there's 5 lines, but a difference in line 3 -> the test will fail because what line 3 is supposed to be is not what it is
<manchicken1> Yes, but the static data files that are version controlled with the code as fixture data shouldn't be unpredictable in that way.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: line count doesn't help
<manchicken1> The only time those files should change is when you explicitly change them… at which time it is then necessary to update the tests :)
<apachelogger> then you need to check for a sha1sum
<apachelogger> and only that
<manchicken1> It does if you're trying to prove that you parsed and loaded all of the records
<apachelogger> so then the line count is still pointless
<apachelogger> if the sums don't match it should discard the test data and abort the test
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer, yofel, anyone: got an opinion on upstream's reluctance to rename kactivitymanagerd ? https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/115602/
<apachelogger> there's no point recording the line count or anything other than a checksum
<apachelogger> Riddell: the argument is moot, if it is a dropin then it should not exist because they are equal, it's very existence however proofs that they are not equal, so the argument is bogus
<apachelogger> if ivan still considers it a dropin then the solution is to split it out of kactivities and release it independently
<apachelogger> equally the kde4 bit then needs to be split out
<manchicken1> Sorry, had to get coffee.
<manchicken1> apachelogger: If the counts don't match you fail the test, yes. That's the point of the tests, yeah?
<manchicken1> It's useful to make sure that all of the records in your file got loaded as you expected them to… which makes me think that the line counts are useful… tedious as they are.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: no
<apachelogger> manchicken1: then you're testing QIO, are you not?
<apachelogger> my points: the amount of lines has no baring on whether that is the data you need or want
<apachelogger> if you want to check this is the verified data that should be tested, then a checksum only validation is the way to go
<manchicken1> No, I'm testing my parser, too. How do I know my parser didn't skip a line or discard one?
<apachelogger> manchicken1: by explicitly checking that line
<apachelogger> see the 3 cases I highlighted
<apachelogger> either you have an off-by-one issue or content doesn't match anymore
<apachelogger> if a line is not tested for its content is irrelevant for the test
<manchicken1> This is the nature of fixture data in automated tests though.
<manchicken1> You know exactly what your data set is.
<manchicken1> You're just trying to prove that the program pulled it in correctly.
<apachelogger> manchicken1: yes, you proof the data by checking the sum
<manchicken1> I'm not trying to prove the file didn't change, I'm trying to prove that my file made it into memory as expected.
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> so you are testing QIO
<apachelogger> and at that point I'd first test QString to be honest, because if that doesn't allow for correct store/retrieve/compare of the data, the data might have made it into memory but is then being incorrectly processed
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1312183] Please update qt4-x11 to 4.8.6 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312183 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<Riddell> sgclark: pst, wrong channel :)
<sgclark> Riddell: err oops
<Riddell> sgclark: if it's just symbols then check the debian version compiles on ubuntu and we can sync them
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I have noticed that both .orig files have a debian folder in them?
<Riddell> sgclark: annoying when upstream do that, but I think it will just be overwritten when the package is made
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> Riddell: it builds, what do I do when a sync is needed?
<Riddell> sgclark: good question
<Riddell> let me remember
 * Riddell reads man syncpackage
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you need to run   requestsync
<Riddell> then I'll run  syncpackage  to make it happen
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: new qt4s uploaded for bug 1289600 to -proposed for precise, saucy and quantal
<ubottu> bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289600
<Riddell> apachelogger: am I right in thinking we now have no way to configure ibus settings? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=108047
<sgclark> Riddell: I  can't seem to get this to work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322985/
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have python-keyring and gnome-keyring installed?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh probably not
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm yep both already newest
<doctorpepper> is there any plan to backport kde 4.13 to 12.04 ? 
<Riddell> doctorpepper: I wasn't planning to, now there's a new LTS out I don't think we'll be backporting much to the old LTS
<apachelogger> Riddell: im-config
<apachelogger> though I have no clue about im
<doctorpepper> i would be nice if you do, since there is no major changes in 4.13
<Riddell> doctorpepper: what's your use case that means you can't update to 14.04?
<apachelogger> policy says backports until happens until the next LTS comes out
<Riddell> but speaking of which we have 4.13 I should have copied to saucy backports
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know if there's any dependency chart to tell you which order to compile plasma next bits in?
<doctorpepper> Riddell: company policy, we move to next LTS a year after the release.
<Riddell> doctorpepper: ooh interesting, can I ask what company is using Kubuntu with backports?
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-build-metadata.git&a=blob&h=22fa1c28cac46b71f45f959d071ab9706801d958&hb=11a41b7750e263db7989a1cbdf0d7b4513072fb2&f=dependency-data-kf5-qt5
<apachelogger> no chart for it though
<yofel> looking at kactivitymanagerd I just remembered: does kscreen finally install its plugins in a version namespace?
<apachelogger> supposedly one could generate a dot from that with some scripting thoug
<apachelogger> h
<yofel> libkscreen I meant. And no, it doesn't :(
<doctorpepper>  I can't give the name. all  i can say is that a security firm  in morocco.
<Riddell> doctorpepper: interesting :)
<doctorpepper> Riddell: how can i build 4.13 on precise? 
<yofel> did we do a 4.13 testrun on precise so far?
<yofel> script run I mean
<Riddell> yofel, doctorpepper: nope, I'm running the backport script now
<yofel> k
<Riddell> doctorpepper: I'll upload it to kubuntu-ppa/staging and you'll need to help test it else I'll forget about it
<doctorpepper> ok
<yofel> doctorpepper: also remind us on updates as we'll probably have a lack of precise testers otherwise
<doctorpepper> no problem
<Riddell> doctorpepper: and if we can tempt you to help out with packaging do let us know :)
<Riddell> uh, what should upstream do with all these clashing binaries? https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Coinstallability#kde-cli-tools
<Riddell> just tell downstreams to split them out of kde-runtime and make them alternates?
<yofel> I got the feeling they're expecting us to make single binary packages for those and have alternative depends wherever they're used :(
<Riddell> which is do-able if faffy for us, probably less doable for distros with crappy packaging systems like gentoo
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: ping
<Quintasan> jose: ping
<Riddell> doctorpepper: ok I uploaded it to kubuntu-ppa/staging where it'll compile now (assuming I haven't missed some dependency of it)
 * Riddell out
<Quintasan> doctorpepper: I'm pretty much sure it SHOULD work since I was upgrading from precise on my laptop a few days before 14.04 was released.
<jose> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> jose: Since we're 40 minutes before - anything I should know (technical wise) before I start talking
<Quintasan> ?
<jose> Quintasan: you can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot for more instructions on how to manage the bot, though if you want me to manage it for you I can do it
<jose> you have to join #u-classroom, #u-classroom-backstage and #u-classroom-chat
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> jose: I'm pretty much sure I'll be able to handle the questions
<jose> awesome :)
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: ping!
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Oh yes, anything you want to know before we start?
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: at the first ping I was between work and home
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Sure, no problem
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: everything
<Quintasan> That's tough.
<ovidiu-florin> how will this go?
<ovidiu-florin> what exactly will happen?
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: go to the channel, we introduce ourselves and talk about Kubuntu and how you can contribute
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Did you do any contributions yet?
<jose> oh, he's done LOTS
<ovidiu-florin> a few packages, KDE bug reports, and a few patches, and I'm working on the new website
<jose> website is looking shiny shiny
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<ovidiu-florin> I've been here and there
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: https://notes.kde.org/p/KubuntuOpenWeek open up that
<Quintasan> Here is generally what we want to cover
<ovidiu-florin> tried each one of them
<ovidiu-florin> ah, and also...
<ovidiu-florin> about 20 people in my city + workplace use Kubuntu now :D
<ovidiu-florin> because of me
<Quintasan> Okay, that's good.
<Quintasan> We can also talk about this.
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: I've added some stuff over there
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: can you start?
<Quintasan> Sure thing.
<ovidiu-florin> in 30 mins, right?
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: I'm not sure if I need to tell you but don't try going fast or something :P
<ovidiu-florin> I just got home from a long day of work
<ovidiu-florin> not fast is good for me
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Well, generally think about what would you like to say about each of those points (if you have no idea then it's okay) and be sure to speak up
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: or throw some bricks at me if I'm getting out of hand.
<ovidiu-florin> there are 3 channels. why?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: #ubuntu-classroom is where you actually give the session, #ubuntu-classroom-chat is for questions as people cannot talk in the first, it's moderated, and -backstage is for ranting
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: I've also done KDE translations
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> not much, but a few, here and there
<ovidiu-florin> to get the hang of it
<ovidiu-florin> and now I translate whenever I have the time
<ovidiu-florin> this summer my ISP will get a piece of my  mind. Someone will suffer and it's not going to be me.
<ovidiu-florin> If I have one more day of unreliable service... it'll be bad...  very bad.
<Quintasan> lol
<ovidiu-florin> I'm in 3G right now because of that
<ovidiu-florin> 3G is more reliable!! Un ... believeble
<doctorpepper> Riddell:  I added the staging ppa there no update to kde packages
<Quintasan> doctorpepper_: That probably won't build so far
<Quintasan> kdelibs take a long time to compile
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: That wasn't so bad.
<ovidiu-florin> :D
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and awaits the influx from #ubuntu-classroom
<jose> Quintasan, ovidiu-florin: thanks a bunch for running the session, really appreciate it :)
<ovidiu-florin> glad to help
<Quintasan> jose: No problem :D
<Darkwing> Well, this just got fun...
<Elv1313> Hello, is it possible to release the fix for Bug #1303897 ? Another user reported it once more in our bug tracker
<ubottu> bug 1303897 in sflphone (Ubuntu Trusty) "sflphone-kde may hang on startup with some contact topologies" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303897
<kdeuser56> I got a bunch of ubiquity crashes ... where could I report them? I guess I should report them private so that not everyone can extract passwords from the dump ...
<kdeuser56> launchpad making them private? 
<yofel> kdeuser56: crash reports are always private by default. After the retracer is done they're made developer accessible at least
<kdeuser56> yofel: how can I manually invoke the retracer without being on a 14.04 install?
<kdeuser56> I do not want to generate the backtrace myself 
<yofel> Elv1313: From what I see the week will be over tomorrow, otherwise ScottK would be the person to ask
<yofel> kdeuser56: er, if you don't want to just leave it to launchpad?
<yofel> or am I misunderstanding you?
<kdeuser56> yofel: will it automatically do it when I simply attatch the .crash file?
<yofel> no, you need to pass that crash file to apport so it'll file a proper crash report
<yofel> attaching .crash files to bug reports is really not something you should normally do
<yofel> e.g. just run 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/<file>.crash' and let it do it's thing
<yofel> use apport-cli if the GUI app doesn't work
<kdeuser56> yofel: right, but I have to be on a 14.04 install, right?
<yofel> you have to be on the install that generated the .crash fiel
<yofel> *file
<yofel> as for ubiquity reports apport will attach lots of system information that might be relevant
<yofel> you can also try to file the bug from a different system
<yofel> not sure what the outcome will be - apport should accept it at least
<yofel> (that'll still be better than attaching the file to a bug)
<ScottK> Elv1313: I released the update early.
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^
<Elv1313> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: All accepted.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-25
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: because I am a lazy bum never doing the fun things... how exactly does post-release KDE release SRUing work in terms of packaging branches?
<apachelogger> do we branch trunk into something series specific?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble/revision/110/debian/marble.install bug 1312104 consider yourself shouted at
<ubottu> bug 1312104 in marble (Ubuntu Utopic) "Marble Menu Squashed/Unreadable" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312104
<apachelogger> something looks awfully crapped with the marble packaging
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1312104 ... marble package contains marble and marble-mobile, for utopic I split out marble. should we split for trusty as well (preserving dependencies) or should we go the less intrusive route of also applying the split to trusty? the non-split option would be to hide the marble-mobile desktop file to avoid confusion (which would also not be much worse because marble-mobile seems jolly broken with desktop qml components)
<ubottu> bug 1312104 in marble (Ubuntu Trusty) "Marble Menu Squashed/Unreadable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312104
<jussi> hrm, anybody about to confirma a bug for me? 
<jussi> (Kontact users)
<Riddell> apachelogger: we mostly don't use branches for SRUs
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does that work with making !SRU changes on the trunk packaging?
<apachelogger> like say, splitting pacakges
<Riddell> apachelogger: the bzr branches are for development releases
<Riddell> so if it's for utopic put it in bzr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: new testers needed for bug 1289600
<ubottu> bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289600
<jussi> anyway, the bug is this:  if you use the search in kontact(email) then use the lock to make search persist even when changing folders, it does not re-search when you move folders. anyone else get that? 
<apachelogger> Riddell: so 4.13.1 SRUs are created on the packages from trusty rather than from any bzr?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh backporting the whole SC into -updates I don't know about, backporting into PPA we don't have branches and SRUs for bugfixes we don't tend to have branches
<apachelogger> yofel: ^?
<yofel> apachelogger: hm, since last release we do have branches, although I'm not sure whether it's worth the trouble
<yofel> if you're not against it I would revert the changes in the tools for that
<yofel> then we would only have devel in bzr, and everything else would be just packages
<yofel> [00:38:55] -*- lisandro gives everyone Qt 4.8.6
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> yofel: fine by me, I was just wondering whether we roll the SRUs from bazaar cause that obviously would be bad ^^
<yofel> we do for 13.10, but we have '<pkg>-saucy' branches there
<yofel> or -13.10, I don't quite remember
<yofel> FWIW, we have 'kubuntu-create-sru-branches' in the tools which initialize those. But I didn't manage to run that on release day so it would require some branch fixing later on to be usable :/
<yofel> I would rather remove that, then people don't have to worry about what's where
<Riddell> doctorpepper: still lots to fix up http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.0_precise.html
<apachelogger> did I mention that the policy says backports for 2 years?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes but 4.13 release was 6 hours inside that schedule and doctorpepper did ask nicely
<apachelogger> Riddell: it however means that .1 .2 .3 will not get backported, rendering the backport moot
<apachelogger> also I am reasonable certain workspace is oudated as well, so is akonadi ....
<apachelogger> it's an exiting waste of time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thx
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-nm 0.9.0.11
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312664
<sgclark> Riddell: after much failure getting request sync to work, I tried it on another computer with success. libical first attempt is ready.
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh? where?
 * Riddell discovers bug 1312689
<ubottu> bug 1312689 in libical (Ubuntu) "Sync libical 1.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) No difference between the two at this time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312689
<sgclark> yeah there
<Riddell> sgclark: synced!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> Riddell: ScottK: we are at 1.41-1 liblog4perl-perl and unstable is at 1.43-1, how do I proceed?
<sgclark> liblog-log4perl-perl rather
<Riddell> sgclark: ubuntu is at  1.41-1.1ubuntu1 
<Riddell> sgclark: so work out what the ubuntu change is for and then if we want to keep that
<Riddell> if we do, merge it into the debian 1.43-1 version
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> md5sums do not match obviously
<Riddell> nope, so start with the .orig from debian
<sgclark> Riddell: ok on this one, we drop some dependencies that are not being used at build time yet listed.
<sgclark> Riddell: so I suspect keep
<Riddell> sgclark: I think these are dropped because they're not in ubuntu main (they'll be in universe) and packages in main can only build-dep on packages also in main
<Riddell> so yes I suspect keep too
<yofel> sgclark: see the last merge changelog entry, that explains why they're gone and what's changed
<Riddell> assuming someone has written a decent changelog entry :)
<yofel> Scott wrote the last one ;)
<Riddell> then I assume he has!
<sgclark> Riddell: umm sorry irc kicked me. looks like they merged a spelling error patch into one with some cherry picks of other patches.
<Riddell> sgclark: who what?
<Riddell> still on liblog-log4perl-perl?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah
<sgclark> Riddell: debian merged one of the patches into a new one, I am going to build with that
<sgclark> see what happens
<Riddell> spokes like a ture computer scientist :)
 * Riddell gets kwin from kf5 working and cheers
 * mgraesslin had been at that stage months ago but joins in the cheers nevertheless ;-)
<sgclark> Riddell: it builds, kept our changes. Do I do a requestsync? or something else when we keep our changes?
<Riddell> sgclark: tidy up the package and give me the package
<Riddell> sgclark: add your own changelog entry with a ubuntu1 version number
<Riddell> sgclark: merge in the old changelog entries in some sensible way
<Riddell> debuild -S
<Riddell> give them to me or ScottK for review
<yofel> Riddell, sgclark: we have 'merge-changelog' from ubuntu-dev-tools for changelog merging..
<sgclark> yofel: noted for next time, thank you
 * Riddell never trusted that script
<yofel> worked fine for me so far
<apachelogger> there's dpkg-mergechangelogs
<apachelogger> which might be what merge-changelog uses
<apachelogger> the dpkg thing is official and works definitely though
<ScottK> sgclark: If you use the grab-merge script in ubuntu-dev-tools it'll download the last common point in the code, the latest Debian, the latest Ubuntu, and a draft merged package from merges.ubuntu.com.  I'd start there.
 * apachelogger is using that for git merges
<sgclark> wow that sounds spiffy and easier. I will try it on next one I do. Finished this and you can find it here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/4RjZyLGlfY/kubuntu-files
<ScottK> sgclark: Looking.  Typically merges.ubuntu.com doesn't help us much for KDE stuff, but for most things in the archive, it's a huge help.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok ty
<ScottK> sgclark: It looks like you managed to lose some debian/changelog entries in the merge.  Also, for packages that we modify, you need to remember to make the maintainer an Ubuntu one.  The update-maintainer script in ubuntu-dev-tools will do this automatically.  These things are easy enough to fix, but as a learning exercise, why don't you grab-merge liblog-log4perl-perl  and try it that way.  Also, once you're done, I'll ask you why we make the 
<ScottK> changes we make.
<ScottK> Generally good though.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1312651
<ubottu> bug 1312651 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu Utopic) "trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/extractattr', which is also in package pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu5" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312651
<ScottK> apachelogger: Already done.
<apachelogger> huh, thx ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you see my question about the marble thing from earlier?
<ScottK> If I did, I don't remember it.
<apachelogger> [10:31] <apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1312104 ... marble package contains marble and marble-mobile, for utopic I split out marble. should we split for trusty as well (preserving dependencies) or should we go the less intrusive route of also applying the split to trusty? the non-split option would be to hide the marble-mobile desktop file to avoid confusion (which would also not be much worse because marble-mobile seems jolly broken with 
<ubottu> bug 1312104 in marble (Ubuntu Trusty) "Marble Menu Squashed/Unreadable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312104
<apachelogger> desktop qml components)
<apachelogger> there's a logic issue somewhere
<apachelogger>  "or the less intrusive route of not splitting in trusty" ;)
<ScottK> Right, so if marble-mobile is broken, I'd say just ditch the .desktop.  Let's do it the easy way.
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK> We can look at doing the split in trusty if in a point release it gets fixed.
<ScottK> I don't mind that split because it wouldn't affect anyone who wasn't trying to get marble-mobile to start with (unlike the baloo thing which would have affected all our users).
<apachelogger> *nod*
<sgclark> ScottK: is this something I need to worry about http://paste.ubuntu.com/7330229/
<ScottK> sgclark: Generally not.  I always thought that warning was excessively harsh.  It's mostly there to tell you where you can find unreleased packaging changes if you need to look.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok, yes it had me scared haha
<ScottK> sgclark: The most interesting part of the REPORT file is where it talks about conflicts.  Those have to be manually resolved.
<ScottK> apachelogger: We do need to decide what baloo kcm we ship for utopic.  I think the regular one is a bit basic.
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's a choice?
 * yofel didn't realize there's more than one either..
<vHanda> I thought Kubuntu was all about shipping a vanilla kde experience?
<vHanda> why don't you guys ship tracker? It's config dialog is even better.
<vHanda> *Its
<yofel> vHanda: there's the vanilla experience, and then there's usability. And with all the fragmentation in kde going on there won't be any kind of *THE* vanilla kde experience anymore in the future
<apachelogger> ScottK: there's a choice?
<yofel> as everyone will ship a random set of application versions
<apachelogger> as long as every application has a "Did you know" dialog I am happy
<vHanda> If do you plan to ship the alternate one, then please do it properly. No, one person decision or a decision based on the more vocal users
<apachelogger> what's the alternate one?
<yofel> well, we'll have half a year to talk it out
<vHanda> btw, the plan from my end was always to ship the alternte one (90% is my code, btw) as a separate app
<apachelogger> mind you, I think there should be no kcm, at best an on/off switch xD
 * yofel would've been happy with that ^^
<apachelogger> see :P
<sgclark> ScottK: https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/kubuntu-files new one
<sgclark> ScottK: and we made the changes because those depends are used at run-time not build time.
<Riddell> Quintasan: how was the talk?
<Quintasan> Riddell: not bad, we had some people following along
<Quintasan> not much response though
<Riddell> probably could have done with some more advance notice and publicity
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Riddell> thanks for doing it
<Quintasan> No problem
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kde-workspace 4.11.9
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312806
<Riddell> do we have any use of SC 4.12.5?
<yofel> not really
<Riddell> could update saucy if anyone cares to
<yofel> would have to be done by hand, we can only script update the latest release we have (4.13) and backport that. Not update an arbitrary release in some PPA
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> let's leave it then :)
<Darkwing> sometimes I hate the interview process
<Riddell> "tell us a time you were challenged and how you overcame this"
<Darkwing> yup lol
<Riddell> I'm sure Kubuntu could be used for a lot of such questions
<sgclark> Riddell: unless you have something that needs to be done with extreme urgency, I need to run some errands. 
<Riddell> sgclark: errand away :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ScottK: https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/kubuntu-files has the new liblog4perl files done. email me if you have questions or concerns and I will get back to you when I return.
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Darkwing> LOL Riddell
<Darkwing> Well, I'm happy with my answers and he was too.
<Darkwing> Plus, the company would be amazing to work for.
<Riddell> Darkwing: what's the gossip?
<Darkwing> Riddell: It's the Events Manager for the Linux Foundation. :)
<Riddell> oh yes that would be lovely
<Darkwing> Had a second interview today.
<Riddell> Darkwing: more conferences in edinburgh is the way to go :)
<Darkwing> I'll def come out and visit lol
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312806] Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312806 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312849] kcheckpass fails due to not chmoded 4755 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312849 (by Jim Peterson)
<ScottK> sgclark: That url isn't the public one or something.
<ScottK> can't see the directory.
<ScottK> apachelogger: marble accepted.
<sgclark> ScottK: umm, was same folder as earlier
<sgclark> ScottK; try this, https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/4RjZyLGlfY/kubuntu-files
<ScottK> sgclark: That works.
<sgclark> super
<ScottK> sgclark: Almost there.  The maintainer should be something in Ubuntu and the original maintainer should be the Debian person.   Also, since this is not a Kubuntu specific package, the maintainer should be Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>.  If you just delete the XSBC-Original-Maintainer line in debian/control and then run update-maintainer you'll get the right answer.
<ScottK> sgclark: Also, why do we drop those from Recommends to Suggests?
<sgclark> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> A key think about merges is understanding why we have difference with Debian.  A lot of people seem to miss that.
<sgclark> ScottK: The reason I can see is that, those depends are needed at runtime not buildtime. as for suggests by definition is that the depends are related and not functionality
<ScottK> Build time is described by build-depends.
<ScottK> This is all about run time.
<sgclark> ScottK: I admit admit the clear difference is still a bit fuzzy for me
<ScottK> sgclark: Look at the results of rmadison liblog-dispatch-perl
<ScottK> Then do the same for liblog-log4perl-perl
<sgclark> ScottK: dispatch one is Universe is the difference I see
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Sinc liblog-log4perl-perl is in Main, it can't depend on or recommend anything from Universe.
<sgclark> ScottK: aha! I understand now, thank you
<ScottK> In this case, whoever initially diverged the package determined it'd make more sense to drop to suggests than to get them promoted to main too.
<ScottK> sgclark: So get me one with the maintainer fixed and I'll sponsor it for you.
<sgclark> ScottK: new files in the dropbox :)
<ScottK> OK.  Looking
<ScottK> Warning: Unknown distribution "uptopic". Do you want to continue [y|N]?
<ScottK> Oops.
<sgclark> oops
<ScottK> My fault.
<ScottK> sgclark: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<sgclark> ScottK: thank you for your help!
<ScottK> There's a lot of stuff to learn and you can get exposed to more of it by working on stuff outside Kubuntu every now and then.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312895] Cannot login into KDE after upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312895 (by HugoHirsch)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1312924] package libqt4-dev-bin 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.3 failed to install/upgrade: impossible de co... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312924 (by fankrid)
<ScottK> Riddell: digikam needs a merge and it's more than I can get my head around at the moment.  You merged it last time, would you please take a crack at it again.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-26
<ScottK> Archive is open.  First autosync is running.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://m.imgur.com/TzfyPaJ
<Quintasan> from left
<Quintasan> good
<Quintasan> good
<Quintasan> good
<Quintasan> good
<Quintasan> very good
<Quintasan> soplica pigwowa - wtf why would you even 
<Quintasan> biscuits - 10/10 would eat
<Quintasan> I have no idea what it is but the hat is awesome
<shadeslayer> XD
<Quintasan> but bloody hell
<Quintasan> soplica orzech laskowy (hazelnut) is brilliant
<shadeslayer> Haha
<shadeslayer> I shall sample some
<lfaraone> Is there an analogue of sni-qt for qt5?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313170] systemsettings > Display Configuration shows bogus monitor @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313170 (by Christian A. Reiter)
<debfx> lfaraone: afaik not yet. Qt 5.3 will contain the necessary interfaces and KDE frameworks will surely provide an SNI plugin.
<kdeuser56> yofel: how do I get kde-telepathy video calls get to work ... I have already install kde-telepathy-call.-ui and restarted, but the options are still greyed out
<ghostcube> sooo project 14.04 kubuntu on an old inspiron 8600 dell has been completed
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> smooth maschine state
<lfaraone> debfx: ah, okay. So there's not really a story for Unity AppIndicators in Qt yet?
<lfaraone> *Qt5
<debfx> lfaraone: don't think so
<ghostcube> new kidz auf p7
<ghostcube> ;D#
<ghostcube> der neue jagoar is schon geil
<ghostcube> u
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313193] Missing "$" in /usr/bin/startkde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313193 (by Rafael Jesus Alcantara Perez)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-27
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alket> Hi, how to change konqueror identification for all the sites ?
<rdieter> alket: tools->change browser identification 
<rdieter> ah, but all sites eh, good question.  maybe try "site specific identification", but use a glob like "*" ?
<alket> rdieter: i tired, it does;t work
<Riddell> I've a feeling the option for all sites was removed a decade ago
<alket> the problem is that some sites identify browser and turn off some features, but if you change identification for chrome it support those features
<alket> maybe I should find where the user agent is written and compile konqueror
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313170] systemsettings > Display Configuration shows bogus monitor @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313170 (by Christian A. Reiter)
<dmatt> hallo, I have 13.10 and backports ppa enabled and update to 4.13.0 uninstalled kontact... i looks like libpimcommon4 depends on libkgapi2-2 (>= 2.1.0) but only 2.0.1 is available in backports.. anybody able to  verify this ?
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: unping :)
<shadeslayer> dmatt: hm
<shadeslayer> dmatt: looking
<dmatt> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> someone forgot to copy it over
<shadeslayer> dmatt: fixed, should be available in ~20 minutes
<dmatt> shadeslayer: what a service! ;) thank you ! 
<shadeslayer> np
<dmatt> I'll come with back with final result
<dmatt> shall I switch to US repo to get it sooner?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, you already copied it. I'm also doing a full sync from staging to the backports right now
<BluesKaj> dnsmasq is broken in 14.10 
<yofel> file a bug please
<BluesKaj> just commented it out in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf 
<yofel> shadeslayer: my copy also copied astrometry.net and kdeconnect. Latter is ok?
<yofel> dmatt: PPA's aren't mirrored, so no need to switch to anything
<dmatt> yofel: ok
<yofel> kgapi was published 2min ago, so you should be fine now
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah
<dmatt> yofel: shadeslayer: thanks guys everything seems to be working and even configuration survived ...
<BluesKaj> ok bug reported bug/1313392
<BluesKaj> err bug 1313392
<ubottu> bug 1313392 in xorg (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq crashes dhcp/internet connection and uses a lot of cpu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313392
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1274219] can't resize maximised windows / kubuntu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274219 (by SA)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-20
<jose> ovidiu-florin: ack, I'll open a ticket tomorrow. going to bed now - busy weekend.
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> GOOOOOOOOD MOOOOORNING
<yofel> moin ^^
<sitter> Riddell: baloo red http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_baloo/51/parsed_console/job/vivid_unstable_baloo/51/parsed_console/log_content.html#ERROR1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: that's all good although you can put it as english and romanian if you like
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> jose: please keep us up to speed with the migration
<ovidiu-florin> 3 more days till the release?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yep!
<ovidiu-florin> I'll adapt the download page when I have the isos I have to point it to
<vip> hi ho
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * ahoneybun tries to download final vivid image again
<Blizzz> is the window bar context menu intentionally that ugly? http://imagebin.ca/v/1yyAHi7GNHTm  (marked entries are unreadable and it looks ages old). changing colors or decoration style does not affect it. I went updated from 14.10.
<soee> Blizzz: toy have something wrong 
<BluesKaj> soee, ??
<soee> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> soee, toy?
<soee> should be 'you'
<BluesKaj> well that's for sure, Blizzz did you do realease-upgrade -d from 14.10?
<BluesKaj> or clean install?
<BluesKaj> correction, do-release-upgrade -d
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: yes, it was a do-release-upgrade
<soee> what i can think of is some configuratoion conflict
<Blizzz> soee: that may be. do you have any idea which one comes into question?
<soee> standard procedure: backup .kde and .config and remove origins, relogin or reebot and check then
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, then that expalins it , there are several problems with that method, especially if you had plasma 5/KF5 on 14.10
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: i was on KDE 4 on 14.10
<Blizzz> i don't mind fixing around here and there, however the average user would like to have a proper upgrade for max satisfaction. esp. if he/she/it is not that much technical
<BluesKaj> ok, Blizzz, I did the same 2 days ago, but I don't have that problem and some installs don't work out as well others with 15.04, more so with this one it seems to me
<BluesKaj> I have another 15.04 install on a differnt HDD and it's problems are a lot worsew than this one when it come to apps appearances and decor 
<BluesKaj> it was a clean daily image
<BluesKaj> only a few days to go and there are still some serious problems IMO
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: i have also seen some other things that are ungood (e.g. kwin died, i think, when waking up with a new monitor attached)
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: soee: would you check what you have set as "PluginLib" in the [Style] section in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ?
<Blizzz> i see there kwin3_aurorae and this does not feel right
<soee> Blizzz: i have no such fiel here
<soee> *file
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, I have the same setting
<Blizzz> k, thx
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, kwin is using KF5 libs
<human_blip> is anyone else not seeing konsole restore sessions on a new login?
<soee> Riddell: some report from 15.04 user https://plus.google.com/+DuncanOCorvo/posts/FsDQ4TeMT49
<soee> oh, kernel upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> are we having a party for Jessie?
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu gives an error message: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates., but when I try to copy one into the new name, the Ubuntu Wiki gives me an error message: A page with the name 'VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu' already exists. Try a different name.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: maybe because it wasn't released yet
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Right, I know that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds is out there already, but on #ubuntu-release, I read "<rbasak> I think no images have been rolled yet so this should be OK?" and in response, "<pitti> rbasak: yes, and we're still working on some installer fixes anyway" but the I like to start the wiki page early, as I never know when $work will take over.
<jose> ovidiu-florin: will do.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346382
<ubottu> KDE bug 346382 in general "Opening a file dialog makes okteta crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<mustafam> Hi everybody
<mustafam> About adding pppoe to NetworkManager dependancies?
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: have you started working on that wiki page?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: hey
<ovidiu-florin> I won't do the show today
<ahoneybun> ok np
<ovidiu-florin> we're in the middle of the migration
<ovidiu-florin> actually more like one quarter
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> the move to the new domain?
<ovidiu-florin> the release is in 23, right?
<ahoneybun> yea this thurs
<ovidiu-florin> hmmm
<ovidiu-florin> I'll have to push the sysadmins to do the migration....
<ovidiu-florin> what's the patch-parser harald built?
<ovidiu-florin> what does it do?
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: No, because when I try to clone one, it says it already exists.
<_Groo_> hi guys
<_Groo_> could someone with kf5 git do a quick test? doesnt take more then 10 sec
<_Groo_> want to confirm a bug i opened yesterday
<_Groo_> just do shift - alt - f12 to disable compositing, then again to enable it, check to see if the panel still has shadows and transparency
<soee> _Groo_: it is transparent for me and have shadow, but im on KF 5.8
<soee> if you want confiramtion for master version, ask on #plasma
<_Groo_> soee: yeah im on git, started like 2 weeks ago
<_Groo_> before it was fine
<soee> well tahts teh beauty of dev version :)
<_Groo_> soee: i already opened the bug yesterday, just want to confirm it
<_Groo_> soee: thats i idea :D
<_Groo_> soee: i get scr*wed so others dont :P
<ahoneybun> there was a bug about the enter key not rebooting the machine after the installation
<soee> right click on desktop still broken ?
<ahoneybun> soee: ?
<ahoneybun> runs fine here with nvidia prime
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 11 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.95_vivid.html
<ahoneybun> Riddell: about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacomtablet/+bug/1362111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362111 in wacomtablet (Ubuntu) "Please update wacomtablet to 2.1.0beta1" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> I have a laptop that has a stylus and I might be of help
<Etriaph> Can anyone give me a hint as to which package is responsible for the storage of IM accounts for telepathy?
<Etriaph> Found a bug, not a crash, trying to report with ubuntu-bug
<Etriaph> kde-config-telepathy-accounts ?
<ahoneybun> not sure sounds right tbh, but we can change it later if need be (I think)
<ahoneybun> done 2 testcases
<balloons> Hello all! I'm looking for someone who might be willing to volunteer in giving a demo of the Plasma 5 desktop and show off the general KDE5 newness at UOS 15.05. It's happening May 5th - May 7th.
<balloons> or demo anything else you might find interesting and cool and worthy of sharing. There's lots of neat stuff happening in the KDE world, and we have a 'show and tell' track that is perfect for 5-10 minute demos
<valorie> I was thinking ovidiu-florin would be perfect!
<valorie> I'll be jetting off to see my youngest graduate college right then, unfortunately
<snele> Etriaph: I think you should file bug report to bugs.kde.org against telepathy. Directly to upstream devs
<Etriaph> snele: Oh, I tossed that to launchpad a while ago.
<Etriaph> I could mirror to bugs.kde.org though if that makes more sense to.
<snele> Etriaph: if it is packaging bug then launchpad is ok.
<ahoneybun> balloons: I'd be up for it if I could get a session at 14:30 in our timezone
<ahoneybun> maybe me and ovidiu-florin could team up as well
<ahoneybun> *ovidiu-florin and I
<Etriaph> snele: How would I know the difference?
<balloons> ahoneybun, ohh an excellent idea. Yes, that timeslot shouldn't be a problem
<ahoneybun> great balloons, which day?
<ahoneybun> *days are avaiable 
<balloons> ahoneybun, your choice. The scheduler hasn't been turned on yet, so everything is open :-)
<ahoneybun> balloons: we'll see once he comes around
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons
<balloons> ahoneybun, thanks. I'll wait for your session to appear in the list :-)
<balloons> you know where to find me if you need help
<ahoneybun> could also show off the new installer slideshow
<ahoneybun> ok thanks again balloons
<ahoneybun> or the teams amazing new website
<valorie> yay, I'm so happy to see that we'll participate
 * valorie goes off to clean house
<snele> Etriaph: I don't know. I thought you knew the difference  ;) 
<snele> I always file a bug to bugs.kde.org
<snele> than upstream devs say if that is kubuntu-specifig bug
<ahoneybun> who handles the -devel ML?
<Etriaph> snele: OK, I'll create the report on bugs.k.o then
 * ahoneybun tried to reply to balloons email there but was rejected
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10858459/
<ScottK> ahoneybun: That means you replied with an address that's not subscribed.
<ScottK> You have to be subscribed.
<ahoneybun> oh right
<ahoneybun> signed into gmail
<ahoneybun> most likely used the buntu email address
<ScottK> Look in the mail headers of the one you replied to to see what address it was sent to.
<ahoneybun> handled by outlook
<ahoneybun> so still could be the bubuntu emails
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-21
<mparillo> Testing with the first RC Live ISO. After the I click on Try Kubuntu but before the live session starts, I see the login page for the live session user. I can simply login without a password, but I believe this is new, and unwelcome behaviour. Also Firefox seems to start with UK English.
<mparillo> reported here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds/92264/testcases/1303/results
<mparillo> Before the jokes, Systems Settings  > Regional Settings gives me US English.  Funny that konversation's auto spell check seems to allow both UK and US spellings.
<frecel> ahoneybun: what's the best place to file a plasma5 bug?
<valorie> such as what, frecel?
<valorie> I would say pretty much always in bko
<valorie> sometimes in launchpad
<frecel> valorie: I found another notification bug
<valorie> although of course lunchpad is easier using the cli ubuntu-bug packagename
<valorie> exactly what happens?
<frecel> valorie: http://i.imgur.com/WSiW6DI.png
<frecel> you can see that the image overlaps the border of the notification
<frecel> and it looks odd
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I guess just file against plasma
<valorie> they'll figure out where exactly it should go
<valorie> our packaging is not causing that, I don't think, so just bko
<frecel> valorie: I'm trying to figure out which project to file against
<frecel> I'm trying to decide between frameworks-knotifications and kwrited
<frecel> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346419
<ubottu> KDE bug 346419 in general "Images in the notifications appear over the grey border" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> frecel: I would think it should just say "Image" and not try to show it
<frecel> ahoneybun: probably the best solution
<valorie> thanks for your contribution, frecel
<frecel> glad I could help
<ovidiu-florin> morning
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun, valorie what event is this about?
<valorie> UOS
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.google.ro/search?q=uos&oq=uos&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.327j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<ovidiu-florin> Ubuntu OS?
<valorie> [14:15] <balloons> Hello all! I'm looking for someone who might be willing to volunteer in giving a demo of the Plasma 5 desktop and show off the general KDE5 newness at UOS 15.05. It's happening May 5th - May 7th.
<valorie> [14:15] <balloons> or demo anything else you might find interesting and cool and worthy of sharing. There's lots of neat stuff happening in the KDE world, and we have a 'show and tell' track that is perfect for 5-10 minute demos
<valorie> Ubuntu Online S....?
<valorie> something
<ovidiu-florin> Summit?
<valorie> right
<valorie> it's the replacement for UDS where we all used to meet
<valorie> now it's all in hangouts
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<valorie> I thought of you because you are getting expert at that
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: we'll have to set up a script
<ovidiu-florin> this is supposed to be pretty and organized
<ovidiu-florin> not like my show
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<valorie> but you are getting good at it, and this is a few weeks off
<ovidiu-florin> I'm in holydays between 29 and 4
<valorie> well, balloons wrote to the list
<valorie> surely we can come up with someone
<ovidiu-florin> he said 5-7th may
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be here in the 5th
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> rad
<sitter> kde-dev-scripts repo has unstable and stable despite not being kf5
<sitter> oh it is kf5
<sitter> ah, no one enabled it for CI -.-
<Blizzz> on current 15.04: kwin is crashing when waking up with a monitor attached which was not attached when putting it to sleep. This also makes the lock screen go away for a while and reveals the desktop. If the monitor is attached after waking up, however, all is fine.
<ovidiu-florin> Open an image in gwenview (on Vivid) and drag that image into another window(dolphin, firefox, chrome, anything)
<sitter> Riddell: baloo continues to be red
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> hi vip 
<Riddell> !testers | vivid final candidates!
<ubottu> vivid final candidates!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add vip to that?
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds
<vip> hi Riddell
<Riddell> yofel: did you think bug 1445383 was a general problem?
<ubottu> bug 1445383 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi server is broken after mysql update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445383
<Tm_T> Riddell: sure, one moment
<Riddell> amusing support e-mail du jour https://paste.kde.org/
<yofel> Riddell: that error is useless without the output in mysql.err
<yofel> FWIW, I'll drop a question in #akonadi if they heard of general issues with mysql 5.6. The amount of reports we get is worrying :/
<Tm_T> ubottu: no !testers-#kubuntu-devel is <sed> /neo31/neo31, vip/
<ubottu> I know nothing about !testers-#kubuntu-devel yet, Tm_T
<Tm_T> ubottu: no !testers is <sed> /neo31/neo31, vip/
<ubottu> I know nothing about !testers yet, Tm_T
<Tm_T> oh my
<Tm_T> done
<yofel> Riddell: hm, there's new info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1437846 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437846 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "akonadi mysql 5.6 crash with signal 11" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lordievader> Riddell: I hope to be able to test this afternoon or somewhere tomorrow.
<Riddell> "The vote entitled "Scarlett Clark e.V. Membership" will close at 2015-04-21 13:30:26 +0000"  quick vote e.v. members!
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Blizzz> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Blizzz
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: if you're interested: the ugly menu on titlebar click was kind of fixed by setting the GTK 2 Theme(!!!!!) from Clearlooks to oxygen-gtk. It makes other Qt/KDE 4 apps look far better.
<BluesKaj> good :)
<lordievader> Whoo, iso downloaded. Time to fire up a vm :)
<Riddell> lordievader: could you check for bug 1445383 and bug 1443667
<ubottu> bug 1445383 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi server is broken after mysql update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445383
<ubottu> bug 1443667 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashes installing libreoffice" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443667
<BluesKaj> fire up ? heh 
<Riddell> they're the ones that are on my radar today
<ahoneybun> are testcases closed?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what does that mean?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I can't file anymore
<lordievader> Riddell: Sure thing.
<ahoneybun> now its back
<ahoneybun> oh new images
<ahoneybun> that's why is was off for a bit
<lordievader> Riddell: Can bug 1445383 be tested in a live environment?
<ubottu> bug 1445383 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi server is broken after mysql update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445383
<Riddell> lordievader: dunno probably
<lordievader> Is the live-session broken in Qemu? It freezes at this screen: http://corellian.student.utwente.nl/files/vivid.png (that is after pressing the live session button).
<Riddell> not that I know of
<mparillo> I got a blank screen after selecting Try Kubuntu on today's 32-bit ISO (good checksum) copied to a usb using unetbootin. Is there an existing bug I should link to. I will try in a VM to see if it is my HW.
<Riddell> mparillo: not that I know of
 * lordievader wonders how he should report this bug
<mparillo> OK, I will try in a VM and if it passes, I will assume it is my HW / unetbootin (but it has never failed that way before).
<Riddell> lordievader: tricky one it could be anywhere, you probably need to start up X and plasma manually and see what breaks
<Riddell> mparillo: did we already put thise on wire? http://www.ocsmag.com/2015/03/13/plasma-is-my-new-favorite-desktop/
<lordievader> Riddell: I'll investigate tommorow if that is okay, I don't have a lot of time today.
<ovidiu-florin> are we not using baloo in Vivid?
<ovidiu-florin> why is it not installed by default?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it is, what makes you say it's not?
<ovidiu-florin> $ aptitude search baloo                          
<ovidiu-florin> p   baloo                                                      - transitional package for baloo
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> I see that baloo-kf5 is installed
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get the advanced baloo menu
<ovidiu-florin> how do I get it?
<ovidiu-florin> I have i   kde-config-baloo-advanced 
<ovidiu-florin> it's installed, but I get no KCM
<Riddell> sitter: I have a parse error, where can I see the problem at http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_baloo/lastFailedBuild/console ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: kcmshell4 kcm_baloofileadv  should run it
<Riddell> it needs ported to kf5
<Riddell> looks like it will die soon anyway https://gitorious.org/baloo-kcmadv
<lordievader> Riddell: As for bug 1443667 the installer finished correctly. Rebooting now.
<ubottu> bug 1443667 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashes installing libreoffice" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443667
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_baloo/lastFailedBuild/parsed_console/
<Riddell> lordievader: it's a weird one because ubiquity doesn't work by installing individual packages
<lordievader> Riddell: It uses tasksel?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it shouldn't 
<Riddell> lordievader: it just copies the live filesytem to the hard disk
 * lordievader never looked into how ubiquity works.
<lordievader> Ah... that makes it a very odd bug...
<sitter> Riddell: post-installl-update/language-pack-install
<mparillo> Riddell: Yes: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=241
<sitter> also the assertion on its own isn't quite correct ... ubiquity does install packages (e.g. grub-*), it just doesn't install most of them :P
<lordievader> Ah, I haven't ticket the updates checkbox.
<lordievader> Perhaps that triggers the bug?
<mparillo> All: I have replicated my blank screen on the 32-bit ISO on a VMware Player VM now as well as my HW. I get to the Try Kubuntu, click on it, and it goes blank.
<lordievader> The oem-config is missing from the desktop
<Riddell> lordievader: that one is known, bug 1444980
<ubottu> bug 1444980 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu: oem-config-kde not installed on new oem systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444980
<Riddell> I think we need to accept oem isn't going to happen on this release
<lordievader> Check.
<lordievader> Running oem-config seems to work though.
<Riddell> sitter: if I update kubuntu_vivid_backports I should do a manual merge into kubuntu_stable right ?
<sitter> Riddell: nope, backports gets automerged
<sitter> you might want to see if you should merge stable into backports though
<Riddell> sitter: ah I didn't realise that
<Riddell> sitter: so how can I see what's up with baloo?
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_baloo/lastFailedBuild/parsed_console/
<lordievader> mparillo: Did you also get a black screen after installation?
<mparillo> Yes with last night's build (reported in the test results without a bug filed) and also with this morning's build., but it seems typical for me to have strange things happening at the end of installation. I think last time I got strange squashfs errors. I generally force down my VM, and it comes up normally. I am testing that now with the latest build.
<mparillo> I also opened a launch bug 1446622 for my blank screen in the live session and attached it to this morning's test result.
<ubottu> bug 1446622 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live USB boots to blank screen on Try Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446622
<mparillo> lordievader: But after forcing down my VM, it came up nicely as usual. Only thing I noticed is that Firefox defaulted to UK spellings, despite my System Settings all pointing the USA. Now I know that FF does not play nicely with KDE, and I generally install rekonq and Chrome and seldom use it, but it was the first time I noticed this.
<lordievader> Hmm, I'll poke some more at it later today or tommorow.
<Riddell> sitter: what's your secret way of doing a git --copy or something for moving to a new git repository (for plasma-mediacenter)
<sitter> Riddell: clone --bare && push --mirror -> https://help.github.com/articles/duplicating-a-repository/
<sitter> so in case of pmc for example: git clone --bare debian:kde-extras/plasma-mediacenter && cd plasma-mediacenter && git push --mirror debian:plasma/plasma-mediacenter
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.95_vivid.html plasma 5.3 beta ready for testing
<Riddell> !testers | ↑
<ubottu> ↑: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<soee> Riddell: sure, later at home :) im a bit scared to test it here at work 
<Riddell> live life on the edge!
<soee> yes, tell it to my boss later when i break my PC :D
<yofel> you're running vivid, what could happen :P
<soee> :)
<Blizzz> konversation crashing after wakeup, qtcreator too. not that great upgrade experience :(
<darthanubis> Blizzz: do you have the vlc-phonon backend installed
<darthanubis> ?
<Sho_> Blizzz: do you have a backtrace for konversation?
<Blizzz> darthanubis: yes, it is installed. gstreamer is activated though (and vlc oes not show up there). shall i remove?
<Blizzz> Sho_: not this time unfortunately
<darthanubis> Blizzz: yes remove and see if konversation still crashes
<Blizzz> darthanubis: i will try, thank you for the hint
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> let us know how it goes?
<Blizzz> darthanubis: you recommend re-login (or even restart)?
<darthanubis> mighnot have to do any of that
<darthanubis> be re-login at most
<darthanubis> but
 * darthanubis ugh coffee not working yet
<Blizzz> well, i will try later than. have a call now in 2 min and need to go out afterwards. and i will keep you posted :)
<soee> coffin ?
<soee> :]
<darthanubis> cool  beans
<darthanubis> and try quassel you'll love it!
<darthanubis> I'm a konversation convert
<Blizzz> did not like quassel back then, but it is some time ago when i tried it last time
<Sho_> darthanubis: What do you prefer about it?
<darthanubis> the best part about it is it's core
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is this the correct ppa ? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<darthanubis> I have the core running on another computer so that when I have to reboot this machine, running the client, I can reconnect and with the core still logged on I don't miss anything. the core is a bouncer like znc.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: kubuntu-ppa/next-staging  for plasma 5.3 beta
<Riddell> sitter: is there a place I can look to quickly remind myself when I get confused between what kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_unstable means?
<darthanubis> I have znc as well, which is more versatile for using any irc client. But I like quassels ease of use and layout
<sitter> Riddell: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Branches
<Riddell> sitter: thanks :)
<Blizzz> darthanubis: i am ok with misssing stuff. i am not a fan of reading backlogs. theres still plain old email in this case ;)
<darthanubis> cool
<darthanubis> I'm just nosey :)
<darthanubis> also like to test different things out
<mparillo> sudo apt-add-repository kubuntu-ppa/next-staging && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y && sudo apt dist-upgrade -y ?
<darthanubis> I run quasseldroid on the nexus 7 to follow irc in bed
<Riddell> mparillo: last two -> sudo apt full-upgrade
<darthanubis> I know, too much
<Blizzz> i use it just when i need it, mostly, but not solely for work.
<Blizzz> or any IT stuff
<BluesKaj> I presume 5.2.95 aka 5.3 ?
<lordievader> 5.3 beta, yes.
<BluesKaj> and once the 5.3 beta packages are installed then comment out the ubuntu-next ppa ?
<BluesKaj> err staging
<yofel> right
<BluesKaj> ok thqnks 
<yofel> anyone else seing this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861534/
<yofel> WTH
<yofel> how did monitor hotplugging get this broken o.O?
<Riddell> what's broken?
<yofel> I plugged in my monitor, what I got was a black monitor, and the whole whole new screen space squashed into the notebook display
<yofel> like if you resize a 3000x1080 image into 1600x900
<mparillo> When I try sudo apt-add-repository kubuntu-ppa/next-staging after I enter my sudo password, I get: Error: 'kubuntu-ppa/next-staging' invalid
<yofel> this happened with both plasma 5.2.2 and 5.2.95, so I'll blame the kf5screen 5.9 update
<lordievader> "Oeeeh, a new screen lets squash that in the old one!"
<yofel> ah, it's 3520 x 1080 resized to 1600 x 900
<yofel> although xrandr looks fine...
<sitter> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32380705
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: quite the dangerous city
<BluesKaj> mparillo, try adding the ppa by copy and paste to the sources.list then this: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A then update and upgrade 
<Riddell> sitter: holy guacamole, and there was me innocently it was a paradise for anarchist vegans
<yofel> mparillo: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging, not just kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<BluesKaj> Riddell, interesting where does an anarchist guy his/her veggies ? :)
<BluesKaj> err buy
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj, but yofel's way seemed easier. Jellyfish are in danger.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yeah , it is easier :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: barcelona has a vegan supermaket, but mostly we just occupy abandoned buildings and have thrash concerts
<sitter> sounds like heaven I have to admit
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm kind of out of the loop ...wth is a thrash concert ?
<Riddell> not too sure, but it was loud whatever it was, good thing it was 3 floors underground https://twitter.com/jriddell/status/589567592228085760
<Riddell> guess we'll be having oversized images for vivid
<BluesKaj> ok .looks pretty ordinary to me ...anyway the 5.3 beta upgrade here seems fine
<Riddell> BluesKaj: lovely
<Riddell> BluesKaj: new wallpaper all good?
<Riddell> 6
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes, i use my own wallpaper fromthe photos file, all is fine
<Riddell> then you're missing one of plasma's best features, the slowly increasinably trippy wallpapers :)
<Riddell> increasingly
<BluesKaj> oh really, then I'll have toicheck them out 
<darthanubis> I'm wondering when the changing weather wallpaper will be added from KDE4x. Probably when marble gets fixed in KDE 5x?
<mparillo> I got new wallpaper and kinfocenter reports 5.2.95, and I will report anything unusual here.
<Riddell> mparillo: meh I do see your problem on i386
<Riddell> :(
<BluesKaj> Riddell, here's one of my nature photos/wallpaper taken at a park nearby http://pasteboard.co/2Jx22CJ3.png
<ovidiu-florin> I'm searching for some ssl headers package can someone help me?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know in which one I can find the class x509
<ovidiu-florin> it's required by kdelibs4support when compiling
<ovidiu-florin> how do you guys build it?
<ovidiu-florin> found it
<ovidiu-florin> fixed 
<Riddell> mparillo: seems there's a fix to the breakage you reported, respinning to try it
<Quintasan> Riddell: The images are still rebuilding?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep (you can try current but Try Kubuntu won't work)
<Quintasan> Alright
<Riddell> yofel: did you install plasma 5.3 beta?
<mparillo> Riddell: Thank you for respinning just for me ;-) I will re-test. Separately the 5.3 beta seems like an improvement on my home laptop real hardware, but completely useless in a VMware VM on my work laptop. The SDDM login shows zero battery (even though the host is plugged in) but after I login, the screen is unreadable and unresponsive.
<mparillo> The queuebot says they are updated, but they are not here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds
<yofel> Riddell: yes, seems to at least not work any worse than 5.2 :)
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-jJytQt1P.png
<darthanubis> can something be done about this? I don't even have the package installed anymore
<darthanubis> is it update-notifier thats broken?
<Blizzz> darthanubis: no konversation crash this time (without re-login)
<darthanubis> good
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<soee> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop will be removed when upgrading to 5.3beta ?
<soee> packages marked to be removed: about-distro ksysguard kubuntu-desktop libkf5sysguard5 libksgrd5 libksignalplotter5 libprocesscore5 libprocessui5 
<soee> yofel: ^
<yofel> soee: got the same thing, but nobody else but us seems to have hit that so far
<soee> oO
<yofel> I'll try to take a look later
<soee> ksysguard also ?
<yofel> soee: yep, what I have here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861534/
<soee> ha
<soee> interestign that others dont have it\
<yofel> well, lets say that you're the 2nd person to complain ;)
<soee> so now im the bad person who complains ;D
<BluesKaj> sorry soee, I didn't notice during the install, but my desktop is still working fine afterwards
<Riddell> yofel: lovely, I'll move it to beta ppa then
<yofel> Riddell: could you take a look at the kubuntu-desktop issue me an soee had?
<soee> that would be cool to have it fixed:)
<Riddell> probably needs a transitional for about-data
<yofel> maybe, but ksysguard is worse
<soee> :(
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: I just pushed 0.12.1 to http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.12.1.tar.bz2
<Riddell> Sput: what's new?
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: Qt5 had a behavior change in timezone handling with postgres, which leads to the wrong timezone being written in some databases
<Sput> unfortunately that was discovered only after the 0.12.0 release :/
<Sput> the fix for that issue is the only change
<Sput> (so you could also just apply the patch if that's easier for you)
<Riddell> ok thanks
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion quassel 0.12.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1446856
<Sput> the effect on the enduser is that messages from backlog can be offset by some hours depending on the timezones set on server and client (fixing this retroactively would require touching the database manually)
<Sput> sorry for the inconvenience.
<mparillo> On all the images I am installing today, Baloo File seems to crash. Is this a known problem?
<Riddell> mparillo: nope
<mparillo> OK, then I will file a bug on my next time. Also, now on the live USB, I seem to be presented with a login panel for the live session user. Is that working as designed? I seem to recall going straight from Try Kubuntu to the live session.
<Riddell> mparillo: it's a known bug
<Riddell> bug 1362599
<ubottu> bug 1362599 in Kubuntu PPA "ubiquity-dm does not transition to sddm to plasma5 desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362599
<mparillo> TY. Should I add it to the test results, or does that not help?
<Riddell> it might help yes
<mparillo> TY. Added to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds/92383/testcases/1303/results/
<mparillo> Plasma 5.3 beta does not seem to fix the problem where I need to enter my password before wireless connects.
<Riddell> that'll be kwallet not working for you
<Riddell> it works for me fine
<mparillo> TY. Is that a configuration on kwallet I need? I never needed it on Plasma 4.
 * ahoneybun really needs to test a daily before the next one is put out...
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-22
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: if you want to test dailies, make sure you look at iso.qa.ubuntu.com to see which image is up for testing, and mark it so we know you're testing something
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I have been
<ahoneybun> mark?
<ahoneybun> any ninjas around?
<ahoneybun> latest build work fine with manual partitioning
<valorie> you are marking that in the qa site, right?
<valorie> I assume that is what cyphermox meant, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> no way to
<valorie> what?
<valorie> of course there is
<valorie> what would be the point of a qa site with no way to report results?
<ahoneybun> now there is
<ahoneybun> it keeps disappearing
<valorie> strange
<ahoneybun> unless there is a new image...
<valorie> new image today; the final
<ahoneybun> damn it
<ahoneybun> I keep being late
<valorie> about 4 hours ago
<ahoneybun> 20150421.1
<ahoneybun> I have 20150421
<valorie> [14:16] [Notice] -queuebot to #kubuntu-devel- [16:52:54] Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Vivid Final] has been updated (20150421.1)
<valorie> [14:16] [Notice] -queuebot to #kubuntu-devel- [16:52:59] Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Vivid Final] has been updated (20150421.1)
<valorie> heh
 * ahoneybun did not see that
<valorie> you can zsync it
 * ahoneybun clueless
<valorie> should only take a sec to update
<valorie> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<ahoneybun> so I could see report my findings without reinstalling>
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> you'll have to update your iso
<valorie> and reload that
<valorie> or just upgrade
<valorie> you are testing in a vm?
 * ahoneybun has redownload, reinstalled 3-4 times and has one 1 report
<ahoneybun> real hardware
<valorie> just update and full-upgrade
<valorie> and you'll be golden
<ahoneybun> and then report my findings?
 * ahoneybun wants to leave reports to help
<valorie> yes of course
<soee> good morning
<vip> hello
<soee> hiho vip
<Riddell>              ddddd
<Riddell> sorry, fixing space bar :)
<soee> :p
<Riddell> so, 1 day to release
<Riddell> testing testing!
<Riddell> !testers | ISOs!
<ubottu> ISOs!: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<Riddell> jose: ovidiu-florin: how's the new website coming?
<ovidiu-florin> <jose> the thing is already on the works
<ovidiu-florin> <jose> I have already passed it on to them, they have the file already
<ovidiu-florin> <jose> status, ask IS
<vip> Riddell: only if I know the path to download .iso...
<Riddell> vip: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds will have the links
<soee> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what IS is
<Riddell> ahoneybun: we're in release candidate period, we don't make dailies we just respin when we find problems with fixes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it means sysadmins in some silly professonal language
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: #canonical-sysadmin
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<Riddell> I started a 15.10 board because someone contected me about kphotoalbum https://trello.com/b/knlSk3FO/15-10
<Riddell> contacted
<sitter> Riddell: needs admins assigned
<sitter> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Trello
<yofel> Riddell: the -dev packages are broken?
<yofel> oh, right, someone dropped them in utopic....
<Riddell> yofel: there's two people packaging kphotoalbum in ppas, I'll try and get them to come into kubuntu
<Riddell> sitter: I added organisation people is that right?
<yofel> what do they different from the archive packaging? add those -dev libs somehow?
<Riddell> yes and a couple of patches to make the dev packages actually work for external apps
<Riddell> digikam is most annoying in its habit of having libraries which are sometimes but not always external
<Riddell> really the world should be just like qtwebengine and bundle everything :)
<Riddell> mitya57: Mirv: have you guys seen that discussion on kde-core-devel?
<Riddell> seems we aren't going to package it in ubuntu http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/86778
<Riddell> right, plasma 5.3 backports should be ready now
<yofel> we already have that, it's called windows
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: read the wiki page? you need to enable the organization to join and then add a couple and mark them admin
<lordievader> Riddell: Regarding bug 1445383 (the Akonadi bug), in todays image I can launch the KAddressBook without issues. Akonadi is also running quite a few processes.
<ubottu> bug 1445383 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi server is broken after mysql update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445383
<lordievader> Not entirely sure how to test the bug further.
<Riddell> lordievader: lovely, thanks
<lordievader> This is a live-session by the by.
<Riddell> I guess set up e-mail if you can but that's faffy
<lordievader> With Gmail's Application passwords that is a bit annoying. Do you mind if I skip that?
<Riddell> sure
<yofel> I think to properly test that, you would have to set up akonadi with mysql 5.5, then update mysql to 5.6 and see what happens
<lordievader> yofel: I can do that when it's installed, sure.
<yofel> as vivid only has 5.6, easyest way would probably be an utopic -> vivid upgrade
 * lordievader doesn't have Utopic available.
<lordievader> The live-cd has 5.6 installed.
<yofel> you could probably add the utopic sources and switch mysql to 5.5 (after stopping akonadi and wiping the DB)
<Riddell> I'll test the upgrade in a bit
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3-beta
<Riddell> mparillo: one for social media (not wire) http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3-beta
<Mirv> Riddell: I've followed lisandro's talks on the topic on the #debian-qt-kde
<soee> Riddell: did you fixed the 2 issues (kubntu-desktop and ksysguard in 5.3 beta ) ?
<mparillo> Riddell: Got it. 5.3 beta is already better for me on physical HW than 5.2, but a total mess in my VMware VM when I use open-vm-tools-desktop to enable maximizing my window. Of course, total mess is a bad bug report, so any tips on reporting it.
<yofel> what happens?
<soee> only these packages will be removed when upgrading to 5.3: libksgrd5 libksignalplotter5 libprocesscore5 libprocessui5 right ?
<mparillo> The panel stays in the middle of the screen, everything becomes blurry, and almost completely unresponsive. 
<kfunk> what? 5.3 features energy consumption stats? cool :0
<yofel> kfunk: in kinfocenter?
<kfunk> yeah
<yofel> sweet, need to look at that later
 * kfunk gotta upgrade 
<kfunk> yofel: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3/kinfocenter-energy.png
<kfunk> looks fancy
<yofel> \o/
<soee> i like thi name: libkf5activitiesexperimentalstats1 
<kfunk> yofel: it even works!
<lordievader> Riddell: Regarding the other bug of yesterday (Libreoffice), the installer finished correctly even with the update checkbox checked.
<Riddell> lordievader: which language?
<soee> reboot
<Riddell> soee: yes but please test them by removing staging ppa and adding kubuntu-ppa/beta and checking you can install kubuntu-desktop and kinfocenter and plasma-mediacenter and ksysguard
<soee> back on 5.3beta
<lordievader> Riddell: English.
<mparillo> Tweeted, G+'d, and Facebooked. Are we close enough to test https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu omitting the apply 14.10 updates step.
<soee> in 5.3beta konversation has some straneg icon oO
<mparillo> soee: Like a megaphone?
<soee> mparillo: yes
<lordievader> yofel: How do I stop akonadi and wipe the db?
 * ahoneybun is a admin :)
<mparillo> In default breeze, it is a colored megaphone on the application launcher, which makes it a closer match to the white megaphone in the black oval I get when I drag it down the the panel. On 5.2, it was a cartoon balloon with a hash inside on the application launcher.
<Riddell> lordievader: I wonder if it's language specific
<Riddell> !testers | please check non-english installs
<ubottu> please check non-english installs: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<lordievader> Riddell: I'll set it to Dutch next time.
<soee> ill able to test after 20:00 cet :(
<Riddell> mparillo: yes please update VividUpgrades page (using images from UtopicUpgrades is fine for the muon notifications) and remove the 14.10 updates as I'm pretty sure that's not needed (testing now) and do test the upgrade :)
<vip> Riddell: works
<vip> Riddell: 64bit iso
<Riddell> vip: what does?
<vip> Riddell: installed under virtualbox, works, language: polish
<Riddell> vip: great
<lordievader> vip: With the update checkbox checked?
<mparillo> Riddell: OK, testing the upgrade from 14.10 now. Will remove the bit about upgrading first if it works.
<vip> lordievader: naarp, did next-next-next installation
<lordievader> Hmm...
<vip> lordievader: I can test it again, no problem
 * lordievader wonders if the bug is triggered by non-english + update.
<lordievader> vip: I'll test it too. But with a different language ;)
<Riddell> yeah I guess it'll be something obscure as else we'd have noticed it, maybe dutch :)
<lordievader> Hehe, probably ;)
<Riddell> scary thing, update-manager has a cache so I thought update notifications were not working but they are if you remove the cache
<Riddell> hmm gb.archive is 10 times faster than es.archive even in spain
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, comeing to help out the vivid testing party?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, sure ...what's the chat name?
<Riddell> umm, vivid testing party chat?
<soee> ;)
<BluesKaj> heh ok
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds
<lordievader> Riddell: Dutch install with updates completed. No problems.
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> lordievader: and the apps are all in dutch?
<lordievader> Hehe, haven't seen a Dutch Kubuntu in ages... ;)
<vip> same here
<Riddell> ook
<vip> but after installation, there are still 3 packages to update (as trayicon says)
<lordievader> The only thing that I see is not in Dutch is the Driver Manger.
<lordievader> All the rest seems Dutch.
<BluesKaj> had a couple of crashes when exiting apps like konversation and kate, but immaterial since it didn'y happen during use
<Riddell> that's because driver manager is translated in launchpad where there are not as many translators
<Riddell> we've fixed that for Whimsy Wallnut
<lordievader> Oehh, is that the codename for 15.10?
<BluesKaj> oh no 
<Riddell> lordievader: it's the codename I just made up :)
<BluesKaj> WW somewthing 
<lordievader> Riddell: Hehe, did you submit it as a suggestion?
<BluesKaj> wacky wabbit
<sitter> Riddell: we don't have an official name yet do we?
<lordievader> Hmm, X is broken after the oem-config...
<Riddell> sitter: nope
<sitter> most annoying
<Riddell> lordievader: what's broken about it?
<lordievader> Or it is sddm.
 * Riddell is pretty resigned to saying oem wo't work on this release
<lordievader> When sddm is supposed to show I get a black screen.
<lordievader> Does ssddm log somewhere?
<Riddell> /var/log/sddm.log
<lordievader> It shows some pam authentication failure. I didn't check any autologin stuff.
<lordievader> Ah, X works. (If started manually anyways)
<tuv0k> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-jJytQt1P.png
<BluesKaj> ok , going to try the daily on my other HDD, the upgrade here from 14.10 was more successful then the daily plus upgrades from 2 weeks ago in terms of plasma 4 supported apps like dolphin integration into plasma 5 ...the "look" between the 2 installs was very different
<BluesKaj> then=than
<lordievader> Hmm starting sddm manually doesn't give any hint on what is wrong.
<lordievader> Riddell: No, can't pinpoint what is wrong with sddm. Should I file a bug or is it simply too bad?
<BluesKaj> did you do systemctl enable sddm
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It starts that is not the problem.
<BluesKaj> ok
<lordievader> Riddell: Oeh... would it be that it tries to automatically login as the oem user?
<Riddell> lordievader: on the first reboot it should try to automatically login
<Riddell> dunno if that works at all with sddm
<Riddell> then you set up your computer and run oem-config-prepare
<Riddell> and on the next reboot it should start oem-cofig (ubiquity in oem mode) for the user who just bought the computer
<lordievader> Riddell: This is after running the oem-config.
<lordievader> After the first reboot the oem user log in just fine.
<Riddell> then you run  oem-config-prepare?
<lordievader> After issueing the oem-config-prepare and rebooting I get the wizard.
<lordievader> Then after that reboot. I get a black screen.
<lordievader> In the sddm log there is an authentication failure.
<Riddell> ok so it's all perfect until the final step
<Riddell> lordievader: did you have to install oem-config at any time?
<lordievader> No. Didn't install anything manually.
<Riddell> lordievader: what's in /etc/sddm.something ?
<Riddell> groovy so the oem-config not installed bug fixed itself
<soee> spooky
<lordievader> Ah, that shows and autologin for user oem...
<Riddell> lordievader: remove that and restart sddm?
<lordievader> Guess the oem-config forgot to update that file.
<soee> do you gusy noticed tahat app response in 5.3.beta is much better ?
<Riddell> silly oem-config
<lordievader> Jup, after deleting the file SDDM starts fine.
<BluesKaj> so yes, snappier
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<lordievader> Shall I file a bug against oem-config?
<Riddell> lordievader: file a bug on ubiquity for that then please and let me know the number
<Riddell> oem-config doesn't really exist, it's just ubiquity in disguise :)
<lordievader> Check.
<yofel> lordievader: stopping akonadi is 'akonadictl stop'
<yofel> then delete .local/share/akonadi
<lordievader> Riddell: Bug 1447144
<ubottu> bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447144
<soee> mparillo: i dont see 5.3beta info here https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874
<Riddell> soee: it's on https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts I guess you can share it from there into the community?
<Riddell> g+ is so confusing
<Riddell> hopefully they'll shut it down soon
<lordievader> yofel: I can't install mysql-server-core-5.5, it errors with kdepim-runtime requiring akonadi-server >= 1.8. Apt probably tries to downgrade Akonadi.
<soee> Riddell: done
<yofel> hm... I might have removed 5.5 from the allowed version list...
<yofel> lordievader: I fear that really leaves a dist-upgrade as the most reasonable way to test thist
<lordievader> Suppose so.
<mparillo> Actually, I prefer what I seem to see on G+ to Facebook. That said, I posted to everybody, and after I did that, I did not see an option to share it to the community, as it was already shared to everybody.
<mparillo> Marcin Sągol seemed to share it to the community.
<Riddell> images are rebuilding!
<lordievader> Ahhh....
<tuv0k> testers needed for final 15.04 candidate images and upgrades, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help out
<tuv0k> how can I test?
<Riddell> tuv0k: images are rebuilding, they should arrive soon and notification will be on this channel and here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds
<tuv0k> I'm already running 15.04 last update this morning
<Riddell> needs a reinstall to test the install :)
<tuv0k> format the drive or can I keep /home?
<Riddell> yes, if you install over the partition without formatting it'll remove /usr and /etc et al but keep /home and others
<tuv0k> cool
<mparillo> My 14.10 -> 15.04 upgrade was successful, so I have removed the section on updating 14.10 from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Darkwing> Well, 15.04 hidpi is looking better
<Sick_Rimmit> Hola me lovelies
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a spanish friend who wants to know how to use Spanish characters in Ubuntu
<Sick_Rimmit> Is that done these days with the Input Switcher
<BluesKaj> Riddell, so the daily i just burned is already obsolete?
<lordievader> Ah new images.
<BluesKaj> yup, think the one I used is 20150421
<Riddell> BluesKaj: zsync down the new one
<Riddell> hi hateball 
<Riddell> hateball: download new iso images and install it so tick the boxes on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Darkwing> Scaling is still rough but, better than most 
<Riddell> scaling?
<Riddell> high dpi?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, never used zsync before , zsync url to imagefile patrh ?
<Darkwing> Yeah 
<hateball> Riddell: Alright!
<Darkwing> I've been bouncing around trying go find the best solution. 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: zsync url here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds/92413/downloads
<Riddell> run  zsync <url> and it'll sync into the file in the current directory
<hateball> Riddell: I was thinking if there was something related to testing certain apps or something, nothing like that?
<Riddell> Darkwing: lots of improvements in that but mostly missed in plasma 5.2, install plasma 5.3 may help, it also need lots of app changes which d_ed is working on
<Riddell> hateball: we need kontact tested on upgrade
<hateball> Riddell: Right, so it's purely KDE stuff, and not things like this (which is what I have encountered) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344879 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344879 in general "memory leak in plasmashell - huge ram usage" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Darkwing> Riddell: the freaky thing is how bad in general support is. 
<Darkwing> Gnome and gtk based systems handled it lazily 
<Darkwing> Just doubled the scale. So, for a non macbook it was way too big or way too small
<Darkwing> Actually most did that, or ignored it
<Darkwing> Unity got it closest. The scaling slider was in much smaller increments 
<Darkwing> But, I couldn't handle Unity any longer. 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, brilliant, -o to the existing image too 2mins instead of 25 for a whole newone
<BluesKaj> took
<d_ed> Darkwing: open the fonts KCM, change "force fonts DPI"
<d_ed> that's basically the sliding scale unity has
<d_ed> GTK has the same, but under a property called TextScaling
<d_ed> this both is completely separate to the pixmap doubling, yet at the same time also very related
<Darkwing> d_ed I figured that out. 
<Darkwing> Its nice
<d_ed> Darkwing: want to see the new config that will be there in 3 months?
<Riddell> d_ed: ooh ooh yes :)
<Darkwing> Yes please? :D
<BluesKaj> ok, here goes , gonna install the latest image to my other hdd, bbl
<Darkwing> Damn, quassel system is awesome. 
<Darkwing> quasseldroid is so helpful
<tuv0k> its nice
<Riddell> bah, you can't get better than ssh on your phone into a screen session
<Darkwing> Lol I'm fond of guis
<d_ed> here you are: http://imgur.com/PcUnkDm
<Riddell> needing to type control-a 2 in a phone is just the ultimate security against people using it when your back it turned
<d_ed> only problem I'm stuck on is working how to gracefully ram this into the kscreen UI
<Darkwing> Screen doesn't notify my pebble
<Darkwing> d_ed why not run it in the display area? 
<d_ed> it takes up too much space
<Riddell> d_ed: separate kcm?
<stoocot> Hi, I'm looking for information how to modify Breeze windows decorations under Plasma 5. I want to change size and color of the window border. Does anyone know how to do it? Settings present in the control panel are not sufficient for me.
<Riddell> stoocot: user support best in #kde and #kubuntu (cos I've no idea)
<stoocot> Breeze is almost perfect but with apps filling windows with their own background has two problems:
<stoocot> with no-border setting windows dialog box has no visible difference to the background window
<stoocot> with small border, dialog has 3-4 points wide, ugly white frame
<Darkwing> Only thing I want to do is move the buttons to the left. 
<rdieter> stoocot: the size is modifiable, but not color (afaict)
<Riddell> the people who make it are visual design who are nice and responsive on forums.kde.org
<rdieter> oyxgen suffered the same issue (of borders not being distinguishable, but that may be feature rather than a bug)
<stoocot> Plastic decoration is better readable but it crashes kwin on opengl application closing... 
<Riddell> hum, well I installed 14.10 and added an e-mail accounts and it won't even show the e-mail in kontact :(
<Riddell> let's see if an upgrade helps
<Riddell> ah, pressing the next button helps
<Riddell> ok upgrading now
<micmord> Riddell: testing a fresh install of the 92413 x86_64 iso on VirtualBox of my notebook I got problem (I/O error dev sr0) on final reboot, that after installation. I only have a screenshot. 
<Riddell> micmord: that's a known issue, it works fine if you turn the machine off and on again?
 * Riddell feels like the IT Crowd support team
<micmord> Riddell: I'll try
<sitter> Riddell: random question: how much work was 5.3beta?
<genii> Heh, "Have you tried turning off and back on again?"
<Riddell> sitter: 1 symbol update and a couple of working out where the git repo was
<Riddell> otherwise all good
<sitter> ohhhhh
<sitter> Riddell: where was the symbol
<Riddell> sitter: I forget I'm afraid, I can look it up once the upgrade is done
<Riddell> pmc is moaning about no mockcpp
<Riddell> and plasma-desktop about no packagekit of course
<Riddell> which we can actually fix easily I think
<Riddell> I had to add the about-data transitional to kinfocenter
<Riddell> and ksysguard needed a recompile cos it was using the old libksysguard, I guess the scripts need sorted to fix that build-dep version
<sitter> :O
<sitter> I think I had the transition for that in place
 * sitter takes a looky
<micmord> Riddell: forcing a reboot all works smoothly. Well done guys
<sitter> Riddell: the script should have an extensive meeting with the bin
<Riddell> micmord: thanks for testing, do mark it on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<sitter> redo using all the CI libraries because they do everything already
<sitter> like override missing cmake deps in a way that doesn't suck balls
<Riddell> sitter: I'll look forward to that :)
<Riddell> I think sgclark is having more problems with applications
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 11 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<sitter> ah a transitional package
<Riddell> removed crash tracker (on qa.kubuntu.co.uk now) and removed plasma 5.3 backages
<sitter> Riddell: why did about-distro need a transitional package though?
<Riddell> sitter: to keep kubuntu-desktop metapackage happy for vivid upgrades
<sitter> ah, kubuntu-desktop
 * sitter takes a note to add transitionals in the future
<sitter> actually it's interesting because I think the CI ISO explicitly seeds kubuntu-desktops so its odd that it worked there
<Riddell> it's a recommends I guess
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> ah well
<Riddell> so it must be muon that had the symbol change, that's the only other one with a ~ppa2
<Riddell> or maybe bluez-qt
 * sitter actually needs to write tech to stop things from building on certain series as to unblock installation tests :/
<sitter> Riddell: I take it you didn't branch by date?
<Riddell> sitter: no, I just branched from kubuntu_stable
<sitter> bluez-qt had udev added by you
<sitter> muon had a new mo
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I just imagined the symbol update
<sitter> anyway, whatever the symbol thing was I presume itw as because you simply branched kubuntu_stable so it's this long standing problem that the CI branch might already be ahead of the tarball
<sitter> would either be solved by the merge tool I have half finished somewhere or CI orchestretrated release building
<sitter> whatever happens first I guess
<sitter> also releasme needs to be used to get rid of the arbitrary .mo changes :S
<sitter> soooooooooo much work
<Riddell> releaseme used how?
<sitter> to create the tarballs for CI
<sitter> so we have l10n
<sitter> which actually will probably need some fiddling in releasme because kde-apps do not put the translations in the app tarballs for some reason
<Riddell> kde-apps doesn't use releaseme
<sitter> Riddell: kde-applications
<sitter> ah well yes
<sitter> that is my point :P
<sitter> it is different precisely because it isn't using releaseme
<sgclark> Riddell: I am having probelms with timing. Ben wants to go live yesterday and everything green. This is taking everything I have. I am so sorry, I am trying to get back to apps when I can.
<Riddell> sgclark: don't appologise! the ci stuff is your priority right now :)
<sgclark> ty
<mitya57> Riddell: oh, http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/86778 became quite a long-ish thread. Will read it in the evening :)
<Riddell> yofel: kontact works good after an upgrade from 14.10, tested e-mail, contacts, to do and calendar
<yofel> hm yeah, I'm not sure how to reproduce this. Maybe by doing the upgrade, SIGKILL-ing mysqld and seeing what happens
<yofel> seems to be a weird corner case that happens if mysql 5.5 isn't cleanly shut down, upgraded to 5.6 (without running mysql_upgrade?) and ends up triggering a crash in innodb's error recovery
<Riddell> :(
<sgclark> oh yeah my kontact is busted
<yofel> define busted..
<sgclark> akonadi is not operational
<yofel> *SIGH*
<Darkwing> Just installed the daily image for today, what needs to be tested? 
<Darkwing> Hey yofel, long time mate 
<yofel> hey Darkwing :)
<yofel> sgclark: what's in your ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err ?
<Riddell> Darkwing: add it to iso.qa.ubuntu.com please
<Darkwing> Kk
<sgclark> yofel: paste.ubuntu.com/10866478
<yofel> sgclark: rm ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ib_logfile*
<yofel> then try 'akonadictl start'
<yofel> bug 1437846
<ubottu> bug 1437846 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "akonadi mysql 5.6 crash with signal 11" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437846
<sgclark> yofel: that worked :) thanks!
<Riddell> rdieter: fedora beta looking good but the langauge selection tool likes to freeze lots
<rdieter> Riddell: thanks, I'll pass iton
<Riddell> rdieter: it worked it was just being very slow
<Riddell> now what's the secret to not having konsole crash on close?!
<rdieter> ok, I suspect it's UI for installing stuff in the background?
<yofel> it crashes? ^^
<rdieter> Riddell: good question, never seen that before
<Riddell> rdieter: it seems to be using packagekit to install the language bits
<Riddell> yofel: doesn't it for you? just run it and close it and it crashes for me
<yofel> nope
<rdieter> in fairness, I don't use konsole much anymore (I live in yakuake most of the time)
<yofel> I rarlely use it though as I'm mostly in yakuake
<yofel> hehe
 * rdieter high-fives yofel
<shadeslayer> I don't think many people use konsole directly :P
<shadeslayer> yakuake ftw
<Riddell> I'm yet to understand the attration of yakuake, maybe it's intended for people who don't do e-mail and irc through a terminal
<shadeslayer> ah you need them windows
<yofel> how does yakuake get in the way there? byobu does for me often with the keybindings, but yakuake is a non-issue
<Darkwing> Riddell, that's it for me. 
<yofel> although even mutt works fine in byobu
<Riddell> Darkwing: what what?
<Darkwing> I don't do as much in konsole
<Darkwing> git and other stuff that way but, irc and email are full gui
 * lordievader allways has atleast one Konsole window open.
<Riddell> bah, qgit for the win :)
<Riddell> Darkwing: muon-discover working for you?
<Darkwing> Have not checked it yet. 
<Darkwing> Will do in a bit, making a bottle for the little one. 
<Riddell> mparillo: you updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu ? will you update the invoke the tool to be the notification same as on UtopicUpgrades?
<Riddell> lordievader: I don't get your autologin bug, oem install works pretty well for me
<mparillo> Riddell: Yes, I updated the Upgrade help page to remove the update 14.10 step, as I tested without it and it worked. I am not sure I understand your second question.
<lordievader> That's odd. I did get it with the new images...
<lordievader> Perhaps it is related to kvm/qemu?
<Riddell> mparillo: the alf-f2 section needs replaced with section 6 from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> alt-f2
<BluesKaj> ok , on the latest daily ...a few crashes with system settings, but no freeezes so far...bbbiab
<Riddell> BluesKaj: please report to iso.qa
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ updated with better links for Vivid and Wobbly bugs
<Riddell> vivid now includes vivid-updates milestones
<Riddell> vivid now includes vivid-updates milestone and tagged kubuntu
<Riddell> Wobbly now includes 15.10 milestone tagged kubuntu
<yofel> wobbly?
<Riddell> the codename I just made up :)
<yofel> heh
<mparillo> The alt-f2 was the way I tested (and got screenshots). I see the section on the Utopic upgrade. But it looks as if the changes start in section 4?
<Riddell> mparillo: yes alt-f2 and running kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade is what you have to do before a release, after release time the notification will work so the instructions need to change
<Riddell> mparillo: section 4 and 5 are only relevant for an upgrade from LTS such as 14.04, we're doing an upgrade from normal 14.10
<Riddell> so just copy the bits from section 6
<Riddell> mparillo: you're on a testing roll :)
<mparillo> TY. I took a break to update the upgrade page. Now I will create a new 14.10 VM to test that the upgrade works by following the directions. 
<Riddell> mparillo: remember to test the notification
<Riddell> mparillo: edit /etc/hosts add "212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com"
<mparillo> Of course now the Baloo File error refuses to pop=up in today's testing. But I did get migrating the empty kwallet, which I did not notice yesterday.
<Riddell> it's weird that one
<mparillo> So I need to add that line and wait to see if the notification pops up?
<Riddell> add it and open Muon Update Thing
<mparillo> OK. Signing of this VM to create a new 14.10 one.
<Riddell> meh the kubuntu.org accouncement leaked onto the rss feed, if anyone asks if it's out, it's not
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: most likely the new site won't be up for the release
<ovidiu-florin> the sysadmins said
<Riddell> ok, here's the announce on the current site https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
<Riddell> please take a look, let me know if you need access
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm linking to https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Preparing_the_installation_media even though it's incomplete, it's probably the best we have
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the title still says beta 2
<Riddell> how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu-new2
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the announcement page: the last line, close the parenhesis
<mparillo> I added 212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com at the end of /etc/hosts, but i only get "regular" software updates.
<ahoneybun> on the release notes Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: announce up at https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
<Riddell> ahoneybun: feel free to make edits, check with me and mparillo first
<Riddell> mparillo: wipe the cache in ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release
 * ahoneybun believes he does not have access
<Riddell> ahoneybun: also check over https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu-new2
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10867439/
<Riddell> and comment on http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/15.04.png
<soee> W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish oO
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: use konqueror
<Riddell> http://www.itworld.com/article/2913377/linux/ubuntu-15-04-will-ship-with-canonicals-own-browser.html?page=2 "Kubuntu versus Ubuntu" "plasma 5 really caught my eye. To me it's the sexiest distro around"
<Riddell> mparillo: may be worth a wire post if you can make it not flame-bait
<genii> Heh
<Riddell> or just this directly http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/337mzx/why_ill_be_switching_to_kubuntufrom_ubuntu_come/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: mparillo I'm going to fix some grammer
<Riddell> go for it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I thought the nvidia-prime bug was fixe
<ahoneybun> *fixed
<Riddell> ahoneybun: where?
<ahoneybun> (1428328) nvidia-prime needs sddm support
<ahoneybun> remove?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh yes, please remove that
<Etriaph> Planet KDE tweeted the URL: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<ahoneybun> got it
<Etriaph> But it's inaccessible.
<Riddell> Etriaph: yeah my mistake sorry
<Etriaph> Just a heads up.
<Riddell> nothing I can do about it, there's some cache somewhere, it'll disappear at some point
<Etriaph> No need to apologize, just wanted to let you guys know.
<ahoneybun> We would like to thanks the whole of KDE's Plasma team for a beautiful new desktop. = We would like to thank the whole KDE Plasma team for a beautiful new desktop Riddell
<ahoneybun> going to change that
<Riddell> thanks
 * Riddell head broken, going home, will log on later
 * ahoneybun saves changes
 * ahoneybun logs out
<ahoneybun> since that banner was made I'm guessing we are going to still be on the old site?
<soee> hmm still rightclick on desktop wont work for me
<yofel> WFM
<vip> soee: who needs rmb on desktop
<soee> also: [21:08] <soee> it is 5.3 feature that show desktop corner bind hides also panel ?
<soee> vip: me :)
<yofel> good question, I did see that but forgot about it..
<vip> also as not working meta+shift, or, previously working "windows can cover" toolbar
<soee> can you test one more thing: right click on window decoration, More Actions -> Special Application Settings ... leads to kdeinit5 crash
<vip> soee: "Dodatkowe ustawienia programu"?
<vip> works for me
<soee> oO
<vip> soee: btw, which version you ask me to test? :)
<soee> vip: Vivid + Plasma 5.3beta
<vip> soee: ah so
<vip> vivid only, here
<soee> yofel: can you check
<soee> ?
<yofel> in ~2min
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: which banner?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: [14:51] <Riddell> and comment on http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/15.04.png
<ahoneybun> its the size of the old site
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> the sysadmins most likely won't get the new site up by release 
<ovidiu-florin> bu we can't update our testbed site eighter
<yofel> soee: yep, kdeinit5 SEGV
<soee> ;(
<ahoneybun> eighter?
<ahoneybun> either?
<ovidiu-florin> no g
<soee> yofel: shall we report it somewhere ?
<yofel> soee: if you can yes
 * yofel wonders why drkonqi says: "You cannot report this error, because kdeinit5 does not provide a bug reporting address." @_@
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<Riddell> yofel: upstream bug?
<yofel> in drkonqi?
<Riddell> I guess so, presumably you don't want to reporton kdeinit5 and drkonqi should be smart enough for that
<soee> yofel: teh bug shoudl go here https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=kdelibs&format=guided ?
<soee> component kdeinit ?
<yofel> not sure, there's XCB, kf5windowsystem and kwin in that, so one of them?
<mparillo> removing ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release got me the "A new version of Kubuntu is available" in Muon Update Manager. I click on it, give it my password, but nothing happens.
<Riddell> um,ug
<Riddell> no update manager popping up?
<Riddell> run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade then
<lucas_> ok 
<lordievader> o/
<lucas_> as you may know I was planing to do some promo video
<lucas_> and i made one
<Riddell> hi lucas_!
<Riddell> ooh
<lordievader> Whoop whoop
<lucas_> i am uploading it to you tube
<Riddell> awooga
<lucas_> so you can watch and comment
<lucas_> an we can eventually improve something
<lucas_>  5 minutes remaning
<lucas_> my internet connection sucks ;p
<shadeslayer> join the club
<lucas_> http://youtu.be/JkoGMb8N78M
<lucas_> ok please comment ;)
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> This video is private"
<Riddell> lucas_: ↑
<lucas_> moment
<lucas_> https://youtu.be/JkoGMb8N78M
<lucas_> is it ok now?
<lordievader> Still private here.
<ovidiu-florin> when exactly will the release happen?
<Riddell> lucas_: still private
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: when all the flavours declare themselves ready
<Riddell> we usually aim for midday utc but it's often later
<lucas_> https://youtu.be/JkoGMb8N78M
<lucas_> now it is public
<Riddell> lucas_: yay
<lucas_> for sure
<ovidiu-florin> sound sounds broken
<ovidiu-florin> is it my computer?
<lucas_> well here is ok
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Riddell> lucas_: that rocks :)
<ovidiu-florin> is the beginning of the sound in slow motion?
<lucas_> it is fade in
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<ovidiu-florin> then my ears are broken
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<Riddell> lucas_, ovidiu-florin: yep music sounds off key, maybe remove that effect?
<Riddell> lucas_: I'd rather the default wallpaper was used
<ovidiu-florin> lucas_: also, the text is sliding too fast
<Riddell> lucas_: what's the font used? oxygen or ubuntu font better
<KDDA> the sound seems to be like really slow at the beginning
<lucas_> oxygen
<ovidiu-florin> also some shaddow to the white text wouldn't hurt
<lordievader> lucas_: Isn't it a good idea to have the text slide from right to left? Now you see the last words first.
<Riddell> good point lordievader 
<mparillo> lucas_: Wonderful work. A nice break from Stampy Longnose (the current YouTube favorite around here).
<lucas_> ok now problem
<ovidiu-florin> at 0:10 the text effect is the one you should use at 0:34 and 0:45 and 0:58 
<lucas_> text will be sliding from right to left now
<ovidiu-florin> also the www from the link at the end is not mandatory, but you can leave it
<Riddell> but aye, that's excellent as it is
<ovidiu-florin> uuuu, ad a caption to it
<ovidiu-florin> that floating box that you can click on
<ovidiu-florin> at the end
<lordievader> Jup, it is rather nice :D
<ovidiu-florin> and point it to the Kubuntu download page
<ovidiu-florin> lucas_: it's awesome
<ovidiu-florin> maybe take notes of our sugestions for future videos
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> you got my like
<lordievader> +1
<lucas_> sorry for the delay well english is not my native language so yuo know
<Riddell> hablo solo espanol
<lucas_> as for your suggestions I will try to incorporate them
<ovidiu-florin> lucas_: vorbești românește?
<lucas_> nope
<lucas_> polish ;p
<ovidiu-florin> lucas_: falo en portuges?
<ovidiu-florin> parle vous fancais?
 * ovidiu-florin doesn't have the french keyboard layout
<Riddell> gin dobry, as my flatmates used to say
<ovidiu-florin> how can I find what version of Qtquick I have installed?
<lucas_> ok so things to improve text make it gray, and use different effect, something else?
<lucas_> ah music
<ovidiu-florin> don't make it gray
<lucas_> on the begining
<ovidiu-florin> it's awesome white
<ovidiu-florin> just add a shaddow
<Riddell> lucas_: no effect on music, use default Next wallpaper
<lucas_> ah about wallpaper
<ovidiu-florin> and use the effect from 0:10
<lucas_> this is not possible I fear
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how can I find what version of Qtquick I have installed?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: apt-cache policy libqt5declarative5
<ovidiu-florin> that's qt
<ovidiu-florin> not QtQuick
<Riddell> it's qtquick
<Riddell> which is part of qt
<ovidiu-florin> so use: import QtQuick 2.3
<ovidiu-florin> QML is still a big mess in my head
<lucas_>  Riddell: I choose this wallpaper because the default one was well ugly, and this green is was also used here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n2dthDSGkc ( this is official video from the Plasma 5.0)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't think using the default wallpaper is mandatory
<Riddell> it's not mandatory but it's good to keep consistent for branding
<Riddell> and it's a thing of beauty!
<lucas_> this green is a part of default plasma packages
<Riddell> I know
<lucas_> and the default wallpaper from plasma 5.2 was replaced in 5.3  
<lucas_> whereas it should stay at least to plasma 5.4
<lucas_> as far as I remember default wallpaper is changed  after two major releases 
<lucas_> and well you really do not want comments about default wallpaper ( ugly etc)
<Riddell> shrug, as you wish :)
<ovidiu-florin> open the add new widget from the panel settings
<ovidiu-florin> type something in the search box
<lucas_> but the main reason is that I would need to record all the material once again
<ovidiu-florin> can you? I can't
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZZZZzzzzzz.......
<soee> ovidiu-florin: i can in 5.3
<ovidiu-florin> I have 5.2.2
<Riddell> lucas_: fair enough :)
<ovidiu-florin> what do I do if the author of a plasmoid does not reply?
<ovidiu-florin> I can fork it wright?
<ovidiu-florin> right*....
<ovidiu-florin> my spelling is off today
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: depends on the situation, where is it now?
<ovidiu-florin> where is what?
<ovidiu-florin> the plasmoid is here: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=152082
<ovidiu-florin> but is broken in Qt5 land
<ovidiu-florin> I've partially fixed it in my install
<Riddell> "Updated:  Jul 5 2012" yeah I think you can fork that :)
<Riddell> just e-mail the author to let them know
<ovidiu-florin> Thanks 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed 
<ovidiu-florin> Good night 
<Riddell> night ovidiu-florin 
<Riddell> sweet dreams
<Riddell> hi frecel, excited about the release?
 * KDDA dances
<KDDA> Im so excited, I just cant hide it
<Riddell> whee!
<soee> KDDA: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDRke6Gu3nM
<soee> ah no, it was it https://vimeo.com/40987079
<KDDA> LOL
<lucas_> ok gonna uploading improved video
<Riddell> lucas_++
 * shadeslayer is so tired
<frecel> Riddell: you know it
<lucas_> Riddell: almost there
<lucas_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cinHeN9YLLo&feature=youtu.be
<Riddell> ooh!
<lucas_> something wrong?
<Riddell> lucas_: genius :)
<Riddell> nope it's perfect, I'm just excited :)
<lucas_>  glad you like it ;)
<lucas_> just curious, are you going  to post this video on your website or something ;p?
<Riddell> lucas_: on the announcement if I can work out how
<Riddell> oh yes it works :)
<lucas_> ^^
<Riddell> for those with access https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
<Riddell> muchas gracias lucas_, that's awesome
<valorie> lol, sgclark: https://plus.google.com/+BenLandin/posts/PgFmAFSNHKS
<valorie> our own release party this weekend!
 * sgclark looks
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> party party party
<lucas_> Riddell: no problem
<lucas_> ok time to go for me so, see you later
<Riddell> thanks much lucas_,sleep well
<Riddell> the world will party for kubuntu tomorrow
<lucas_> hehe ;)
<frecel> valorie:  If you bump into Ben at LFNW tell him that frecel is saying hi
<valorie> which Ben is that?
<valorie> frecel?
<valorie> I "bump into" almost everybody at the KDE/Ubuntu table
<frecel> Ben Landin, the guy whos g+ post you linked
<valorie> or rather, they bump into us
<frecel> valorie: well in that case you can tell everyone that frecel is saying hi :D
<valorie> lol
<sgclark> valorie: what is the weather like up there?
 * ahoneybun has a tech night out tomorrow and is going to bring Ubuntu stickers with him.
<valorie> sgclark: not warm (55F) but sunny
<valorie> snowing fir pollen though
<sgclark> ahh fun
<sgclark> I am sure I will be one pile of sneezes lol
<sgclark> ahh the new installer looks lovely
<valorie> updating the poor lil netbook
<valorie> it can at least write USB
<valorie> and be used for checking out krita
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-23
 * ahoneybun partys
<ahoneybun> *parties
<sgclark> I got brave and installed unstable CI on my laptop. So far nice and smooth
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun Riddell I've talked to the maintainer and this is now fixed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346498
<ubottu> KDE bug 346498 in general "KWallet migration agent should check if there are old wallets before starting" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: thanks, that could do with an sru I guess
<ovidiu-florin> sru?
<Riddell> stable update
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I don't think I understand
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: it is paperwork that has to be filed
<valorie> and he wants YOU to do it
<valorie> lol
 * ovidiu-florin still doesn't understand
<kfunk> ovidiu-florin: work!
<ovidiu-florin> ok, you all are not making any sense
<ovidiu-florin> are you moking me?
<valorie> no, Riddell is trying to get you to file some bureaucratic but necessary paperwork called an SRU
<valorie> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<valorie> no joke
<ovidiu-florin> I'll have to read about that
<ovidiu-florin> but I can't right now
<ovidiu-florin> can I do this this afternoon?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm at work right now
<Riddell> or I'll do it
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't say I won't do it
<ovidiu-florin> just that I'm at work right now
<ovidiu-florin> and I cannot alocate the time to document myself about it
<ovidiu-florin> right now
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} ovidiu-florin
<valorie> happy release day, everybody
<ovidiu-florin> I'll skim through it in my lunch break
<ovidiu-florin> happy realease day
<ovidiu-florin> Party tonoght? on Hangouts?
<ovidiu-florin> tonight?
<valorie> I'm in #ubuntu-release-party
 * ovidiu-florin joined
<valorie> same questions over and over, basically
<ovidiu-florin> what questions?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> "is it out yet?"
<valorie> and "when will it be out?"
<valorie> one million times
<valorie> lol
<ovidiu-florin> where?
<valorie> my lil netbook is now on latest
<ovidiu-florin> in Party?
<valorie> only took like 4 hours
<valorie> yes, in party
<sitter> am I out yet?
<valorie> no, you're still in the closet
<lordievader> Today Kubuntu decided not to release Vivid but a wild sitter instead :P
<valorie> lol
<sitter> quite the plot twist there
<ovidiu-florin> lol
<soee> yofel: devs on #plasma confirmed that with Plasma 5.3 "show desktop" behaviour has changed, and it hides panels also, so it is not a bug :)
<lordievader> Hides panels... hmm, gotta remember that.
<Riddell> so who can test i386?
<Riddell> sitter: are you going to play us a live stream of david hasslehoff like in the good old days?
<valorie> Riddell: I just upgraded my Atom netbook successfully
<valorie> from an old 14.10
<valorie> took a couple of hours just to upgrade to latest 14.10
<valorie> :-)
<vip> hi ho
<valorie> I guess I'll start the other laptop upgrading too, before toddling off
<Riddell> hi vip, fancy running an i386 test?
<Riddell> good luck valorie :)
<vip> Riddell: why not, but only under vbox
<sitter> Riddell: no hoff today I am afraid
<Riddell> vip: vbox is all good thanks :)
<ahoneybun> yay \o/
<Riddell> it's sant jordi's day!
 * Riddell hands a rose to all the ladies in the room to fit in with the local somewhat chauvenistic culture
<ahoneybun> it's also a Doctor Who fan holiday
<Riddell> um, why's that?
<yofel> soee: well, okay...
<Riddell> hi markey_work, excited about the release?!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: Impossible Astronaut Day, the day that Song came to kill the Doctor
<Riddell> ooh that's not good!
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> So it's out? 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Is that today? Hmm... doesn't promise good things.
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: <infinity> flexiondotorg: Aiming for mid-afternoon London time, ish.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Release Party!
<vip> Riddell: i386 installed, with updates at installation, polish
<Riddell> vip: lovely, please tick off non-english http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds/92414/testcases
<vip> Riddell: I can't log in
<vip> after login.ubuntu.com, there's: Complete the registration by filling out the form below. If you already have an account, you can log in now and add your OpenID under "My account".
<vip> and no form below
<Riddell> vip: do you have an account on launchpad?
 * ahoneybun is logged in
<vip> Riddell: probably yes
<Riddell> vip: are you using that?
<Riddell> vip: or just tell ahoneybun what to tick :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Release Party! ༒
 * sitter raises an eyebrow
<vip> Riddell: I didn't know, i've to log-in with launchpad account; site says only about ubuntu one accoutn; anyway, ticked
<Riddell> vip: it's the same account
<Riddell> vip: yay welcome to the elite world of kubuntu testers! :)
<Riddell> and oem I know is broken so that's all the tests we need to tick release!
<ahoneybun> might have missed a few things (internet went down)
<ahoneybun> \o/
<vip> Riddell: oh, thanks
<ahoneybun> vip: did you get it ticked?
<ahoneybun> oh yes
<vip> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> thanks vip
<vip> hope it is done right
<ahoneybun> should be fine vip
<lordievader> Nice nice. We are ready for release?
<vip> lordievader: for me? nope ;) i'm waiting for two bad bugs to be fixed
<vip> hate them, personally
<lordievader> vip: I was reacting to queubot ;)
<vip> sooo
<vip> tell him not to release :-)
<lordievader> vip: What bugs are you talking about anyways?
<vip> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341959 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343448
<ubottu> KDE bug 341959 in general "kwin shortcuts don't work when using meta + shift + <number>" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 343448 in Panel "Mouse proximity doesn't show panel when "Windows can cover" option is set" [Normal,Confirmed]
<vip> oh, thank you 
<vip> I can (almost) live with them, but if I could, I would install kde4 back
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<Riddell> just in time for the party
<sitter> terrible day to quit smoking -.-
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell , party chat ...ubuntu-parteeee ? -:-)
<Riddell> sitter: it's always a good day to quit smoking
<sitter> poppycock
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: the symbol update in plasma possibly was in kdecoration
<sitter> at least the last update on apr10 failed because of the move from lxc to docker
<sitter> uh uh uh
<sitter> lol
<sitter> [W] merger: Apparently there is no branch named kubuntu_vidid_backports!
<sitter> merger was broken for backports
<Riddell> typo
<sitter> I need to refactor the branch names into some lib or something
<sitter> way too much duplication
<sitter> well then, test covered now
 * sitter fears the amount of fail that will cause
<soee> Riddell: how about theh kdeinit5 crahs fix, is it in 5.3 ?
<Riddell> soee: I think so
<soee> Riddell: cool :)
 * Riddell spots http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/release/
<BluesKaj> I'm still not happy with plsama 4 integration with plasma 5. The kate text editor and dolphin file manager fonts on the toolbars are still too small to read on this large monitor even after setting up the fonts on system settings with root permissions...but I've only complained about this 20 times , maybe I'll have to keep reminding those devs that have small screens  that there are others who use large ones in this day and age
<Riddell> kate is kf5
<BluesKaj> yes Riddell, but it doesn't change it's fonts in system settings like it should, so it's acting like it's still plasma 4
<BluesKaj> here at least, maybe I'm missing some libs ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Large screen as in high resolution, or as in large physical size?
<sebas> BluesKaj: consider understanding that the solution to a software problem is not necessarily "I don't complain enough to the developers"
<lordievader> Also why system settings as root?
<sebas> systemsettings as root makes zero sense (if you're not running your desktop as root)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, both
<lordievader> How high?
<lordievader> Resolution I mean.
<BluesKaj> when i want to edit sources.list for example and save the settings ...resolution 1920x1080 minimum
<lordievader> On this 2560x1440 fonts were fine and readable with default settings.
<BluesKaj>  this is a 42" monitor/TV
<lordievader> TV? TV's are usually quite crappy in displaying text.
<BluesKaj> amd I'm 3.5M away
<BluesKaj> it displays very well if the font can be increased enough 
<BluesKaj> just increase the dpi about 10% more
<BluesKaj> it used to work on plasma 4, suddenly the tes=xt inside the file will accept the setting , but not the toolbars etc
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have to go for a few mins ...bbl
<Riddell> Sput: do you have a reference for the bug fixed in 0.12.1?
<Riddell> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/ doesn't seem to list any
<Sput> no, there was no bug filed
<Riddell> Sput: how can I test that the bug is fixed?
 * Riddell files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1447613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447613 in quassel (Ubuntu W-series) "wrong timezone being written in some databases" [Undecided,New]
<Sput> basically you need a quasselcore using postgres running on a server that does not run in UTC, and check if timestamps are correct on backlog reply
<Sput> unfortunately, today we found another bug related to postgres restarts not handled properly, which will result in a 0.12.2 in the next few days :( the 0.12 cycle is cursed for some reason
<Riddell> ok we'll see if that gets past the SRU gatekeepers :)
<BluesKaj> good ol' konverstion, but then i don't need a core /server 
<Sput> Qt5 silently changing behavior in its psql driver has caused us lots of trouble already
<Sput> BluesKaj: konvi also doesn't store/replay backlog :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, but who cares :)
<BluesKaj> suppose quassel is good for devs etc 
<sebas> Sput: btw ... do you have any info about https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=774860 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 774860 in quassel-core "quassel-core crashes on client connect" [Normal,Open]
<sebas> seems quasselcore's current debian packages crash on multicore systems
<sebas> (I can reproduce, works fine on a singlecore raspi)
<Sput> nope, I'm not aware of that problem (and the backtrace isn't really helpful)
<Sput> can you reproduce on a recent core? 0.8 is ancient
<sitter> Riddell: bluez-qt be red
<Riddell> it should be blue!
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1447613 and bug 1434052 has srus for your pleasure
<ubottu> bug 1447613 in quassel (Ubuntu W-series) "wrong timezone being written in some databases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447613
<ubottu> bug 1434052 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Vivid) "kwallet wants to migrate empty kwallet4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434052
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Did we release yet?  I'd rather hold off until after that.
<Riddell> ScottK: not as far as I know
 * Riddell checks #ubuntu-release-party
<Riddell> no, it's not out yet
<BluesKaj> no official anouncement yet
<sebas> Sput: I haven't built a recent core, but I can try that on my laptop
<sebas> Sput: perhaps the packager needs a poke to just issue an update
<Sput> sebas: mostly asking because lots of changes have gone into the whole core connection stuff post-0.8
<sebas> yup, makes sense
<ScottK> Debian releases on Saturday, so odds of new packages in Debian go up after that.
<Sho_> Sput: Doing anything with Qt Quick in Quassel these days btw?
<sitter> Sho_: did I tell you about your combobox vs. lineedit height?
<Sho_> sitter: Yep but when I wanted to react you had gone
<Sput> Sho_: nope
<Sho_> sitter: It's possible it's our fault, IIRC we have custom code to size the input line because it's a KTextEdit pretending to be a KLineEdit instead of an actual line edit
<Sho_> sitter: I don't have the nick combo enabled so I didn't notice so far
<Sho_> sitter: That said I'm not sure I like the height of the combo box much
<Sho_> Sput: I started working on a new Quick-based text widget for Konvi, but progress has been slow lately for lack of time
<sitter> Sho_: do you want a bug report for that? mind you, I doubt people actually notice I only noticed by chance when taking a screenshot of that particular area
<sitter> for me it's more a "cannot be unseen" problem ^^
<Sho_> sitter: No, I'll look into it today because it bugs me now too
<sitter> xD
<Sput> Sho_: yeah, lack of time is a known issue :)
 * lordievader goes to torrent iso's
<Sho_> sitter: Would you prefer the combo to be the size of the input line or the other way around, personally?
<lordievader> Time to seed :D
<sitter> Sho_: latter, less wasted space IMO
<Sho_> sitter: that confused me :)
<Sho_> sitter: but basically qMin instead of qMax, right?
<sitter> Sho_: nono, qmax :P
<Sho_> Hmm
<Sho_> Then I don't get the wasted space comment
<Sho_> Because the combo is larger than it needs to be
<sitter> Sho_: by that I meant less space that isn't used for anything
<sitter> i.e. it would be used by the bigger input line
<Sho_> sitter: But that dead space above the input line exists only because the combo box is raising the ceiling
<Sho_> If the combo is smaller it goes away
<sitter> aaaaaaah
<sitter> Sho_: shrink the combobox then
 * sitter did not realize its the comobobox' fault
<Sho_> Which means ignoring Breeze's preferred size for the combo, which is technically evil
<Sho_> But I think it's hilariously large for a piece of main chat UI
<sitter> *nod*
<sitter> Riddell: kwallet and bluez-qt red
<Riddell> sitter: hmm should I have done the stop until the script finishes?
<sitter> Riddell: you should remove upstream patches :P
<sitter> Riddell: which script btw?
<Riddell> sitter: kubuntu-initial-upload for 5.3.0
<sitter> ah yeah, you should have run the integration pause job
<sitter> no matter though as the build queue is filled up with builds from the merges anyway
<sitter> plasma addons red
<Riddell> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Officially-Released-Based-on-Beautiful-Plasma-5-Desktop-479175.shtml screenshots
<Riddell> mparillo: worth a wire post? ↑
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is that officially sanctioned or is it premature ?
<shadeslayer> whoop whoop
<shadeslayer> released
<shadeslayer> congrats on the release everyone
<shadeslayer> now onto 15.10
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> ** proofreaders please check ↑
<Riddell> !testers | proofread ↑
<ubottu> proofread ↑: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<shadeslayer> looks good
<BluesKaj> cool
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 15.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma!
<tuv0k> thats nice!
<tsdgeos> Riddell: can you reproduce that konsole crash on quit all the time?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yes I can
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> :D
<Riddell> tsdgeos: do you get it?
<tsdgeos> not at all
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if it's just me
<Riddell> anyone else get a crash on konsole close?
<tuv0k> not here
<Riddell> sitter had it
<tsdgeos> Riddell: how are you quitting?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: alt-f4
<Riddell> or typing "exit"
<tsdgeos> ah may be that i don't use breeze
<tsdgeos> nope, not that either
<tsdgeos> maybe it's the kwin breeze, will try later if i get bored
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/04/23/kubuntu-15-04-the-most-beautiful-desktop-alive/
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I doubt it, otherwise other apps would get the same, it's only on apps that use kuniqueapplication
<Riddell> awooga, it's all out!
<Riddell> thanks ahoneybun, allee, BluesKaj, claydoh_, Darkwing, debfx, Mamarok, mitya57, Mirv, mparillo, ovidiu-florin, sgclark, Quintasan, ScottK, shadeslayer, starbuck1, vangelis, yofel and anyone I might have missed !  great team effort this cycle :)
<mparillo> Riddell: Is softpedia jumping the gun?
<Riddell> I'm really pleased with how plasma 5 is doing
<sgclark> looks great!
<Riddell> mparillo: they did but it's all out now so cannae be too fussy :)
<shadeslayer> I've also posted on HN, go upvote
<mparillo> Wiring away.
<Mirv> :)
<shadeslayer> https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=shadeslayer < top link here
<starbuck1> Riddell, allee, BluesKaj, claydoh_, Darkwing, debfx, Mamarok, mitya57, Mirv, mparillo, ovidiu-florin, sgclark, Quintasan, ScottK, shadeslayer, vangelis, yofel: congrats on the release!
<sgclark> :)
<mparillo> Now that it is out, I will create a clean new 14.10 VM to test whether I need to revert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> mparillo: why might you need to revert?
<mitya57> Thanks to all of you as well! :)
<mparillo> I was unsuccessful with the hosts magic.
<mparillo> So I might need to revert to the krunner version.
<Riddell> mparillo: hmm no, it worked fine for me
<mparillo> But today I should not need the hosts magic, correct?
<Riddell> mparillo: right
<Riddell> although it hasn't updated yet http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<mparillo> Don't worry, I will not revert without posting here first.
<Mamarok> erm, what is that Snappy thing? no more deb packages for Unity? sounds strange..
<Riddell> I guess it means you could install ubuntu and like android or windows etc just get updates for the whole OS
<Riddell> I guess 
<Riddell> I need to read about it
<Riddell> and some package system on top of it
<ovidiu-florin> yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Riddell> wheee!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma!
<Riddell> plasma 5.3 backports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html
<mparillo> Riddell: Now that I see Vivid in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release that means I should be able to upgrade through Muon without the hosts magic?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
<shadeslayer> FWIW Riddell has wandered off for a few hours
<sgclark> yippie approved for akademy :)
<mparillo> Then I cannot share the good news, that I was able to initiate the distribution upgrade through Muon without hosts magic. Yesterday, I would click on the distribution upgrade box in Muon, enter my password, and nothing happened. Today, after entering my password, I see the distribution upgrader start. IIRC it takes over an hour in my VM.
<ovidiu-florin> how can I check the current status of the build of libkf5filemetadata-dev ?
<ovidiu-florin> for Kubuntu
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kfilemetadata-kf5/5.6.2-0ubuntu1 has the build status
<ovidiu-florin> baloo-kf5 - 5.9.0 requires libkf5filemetadata-dev 5.9.0
<ovidiu-florin> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html first one
<yofel> ah - but kfilemetadata is on the same page
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> let me look in to it
<ovidiu-florin> I've missed that
<ovidiu-florin> the log says Built successfully
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like your SRUs got accepted.
<ovidiu-florin> why is it marked as failed to build?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I retried baloo, kfm wasn't built yet when baloo failed
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how did you do that?
<yofel> if you click on the architecture you get to the build page, there's a retry button there (if you have permission to do that)
<ovidiu-florin> why is kfm marked with red if the build was succesfull?
<yofel> it says at the top "version incorrect" - that build page is for plasma 5.3, not kf5 5.9
<yofel> that check is from the time when packages that got released at the same time actually had the same version...
<yofel> how simple the world was back then..
<frecel> is anyone else running kubuntu with nvidia drivers installed?
<frecel> because I have a ton of kwin issues
<snele_> is kubuntu going to be affected by this? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-DEB-To-Snap
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.3 beta isn't working out on my other HDD, lost the screen altogether and Xserver is running, but only the cursor show up...guess I'll revert to the new image and forget the plasma beta 5.3 
<soee> why oh why desktop right click is not working for me ... :(
<murthy> BluesKaj: Plasma 5.3 beta works well for me
<soee> there is P3 final i thnk  :)
<murthy> P3?
<soee> 5.3 final
<murthy> Is it packaged?
<soee> i have it in updates today
<murthy> I am using beta backports ppa, need to check again
<soee> im not sure if all packages are there already but: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/23/snapshot1.png
<murthy> This is from regular or backports?
<BluesKaj> murthy, well that's the ppa i used , guess it depends on the the HW and drivers then
<murthy> BluesKaj: You mean the nvidia?
<BluesKaj> nvidia here, yes
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am using the proprietary driver
<BluesKaj> this from the beta backports ppa
<BluesKaj> 340 here
<murthy> Ya, beta ppa for me also. also there was a strange thing. There was an processor microcode update
<BluesKaj> yes I saw that too
<murthy> I installed the same 340, I think that was the recommended one.
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm reinstalling the officail default image in about 5 mins 
<murthy> BluesKaj: soee says there is a 5.3 final, have you tried that?
<BluesKaj> in the backports ppa final ppa or final packages in the beta ppa?
<BluesKaj> well, Ill go take a look in the VT/TTY 
<murthy> soee: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html
<murthy> soee: some packaging are yet to be done
<soee> murthy: the 5.3 packages have been installed from next-staging ppa, just noticed i have it enabled ;)
<murthy> right 
<murthy> soee: do you use chrome?
<soee> murthy: chromium
<murthy> soee: ok. Chome doesnt show the download progress in 15.04 beta. is this happing in chromium?
<murthy> I mean the download progress animated Icon
<soee> at the bottom of browser  ?
<murthy> ya also at the dedicated page
<soee> murthy: it shows icon ant teh downlaoded item description
<soee> tried this http://sourceforge.net/projects/typo3/files/latest/download
<murthy> then it must be chrome
<soee> ovidiu-florin: we didnt make in time with new website?
<murthy> ya i thought to ask the same question
<murthy> the website is awesome
<KDDA> anyone know of a good site to upload videos without signup?
<Riddell> sgclark: approved by whom?
<sgclark> canonical
<sgclark> is that a problem?
<Riddell> of course not
 * sitter tickles Riddell
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
 * Riddell tips a bucket of cava over sitter 
<sitter> \o/
<soee> high 5 to all after Vivid release :)
<sitter> Riddell: mh, shouldn't you unpause integration again?
<Riddell> sitter: oh good point!
<sitter> Build Queue (312) quite the madness that is
<Riddell> Finished: ABORTED
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> I know the feeling...
<Riddell> sitter: I've been requested to package kamoso and the bits for it actually should compile now so I guess I can do them tomorrow, is it easy to get into ci?
<sitter> Riddell: create kubuntu_unstable and tell me about it
<sitter> the jenkins job creation needs me to run a scripty since I haven't found time to automate this on a schedule yet
<ahoneybun> awesome work everyone :-)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: one of the projects at akademy will be to work on the artwork for Muon Discover don't you think?
<soee> i had to remove my configuration .config .kde to get right click on desktop work
<murthy> soee: the kubuntu desktop standard install meta package in 15.04  is this right ?  kubuntu-desktop
<soee> yes
<soee> well it is meta package so it installes are files it defines
<soee> *packages
<Sput> I have a user reporting that Quassel freezes on startup on kubuntu 15.04... can anybody reproduce?
<KDDA> Sput: quassel working fine for me
<Sput> KDDA: thx
<darthanubis> I'm on plasma 5.3beta
<Sput> ah, you're here :)
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-HnYUdtkt.png
<darthanubis> this still persists btw
<darthanubis> those are my only two issues atm
<Quintasan> praise the lords
<Quintasan> 15.04 got very positive reviews here
<Riddell> Quintasan: where'shere?
<Quintasan> polish it media
<Quintasan> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Kubuntu-15.04-nowy-Windows-o-takim-pulpicie-moze-tylko-pomarzyc,News,62584.html
<ari-tczew> \o/
<Quintasan> "New Windows can only dream about this kind of desktop"
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> ari-tczew: tried it out yet?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: only as a live session. I'll install fresh vivid next weekend.
<Quintasan> Same here.
<ari-tczew> :-)
<Riddell> mparillo: I added Quintasan's link to an article for press we can do a wire post in a few days with all the ones we find http://wire.kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=305&action=edit&message=10
<Riddell> hi Etriaph!
<Etriaph> Congratulations everyone!
<Etriaph> Hi Riddell :D
<Riddell> thanks :)
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Officially-Released-Based-on-Beautiful-Plasma-5-Desktop-479175.shtml
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Vivid-Vervet-Screenshot-Tour-479196.shtml
<Etriaph> Do I need to do anything from my 15.04 beta 2 install to reach full release level?
<ari-tczew> Etriaph: just upgrade packages
<Riddell> apt full-upgrade
<Etriaph> Excellent, thanks :D
<Etriaph> Oh, nothing was to be done, even more good news :D
<Etriaph> If I want to try to tackle a bug that's currently open for Dolphin, where would I grab the source from?
<ahoneybun> apt-get source dolphin
<ahoneybun> if it is the version in our repos
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: ^'
<Etriaph> I haven't been able to add places in dolphin and it's driving me a bit batty
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Thanks, got it now, maybe it'll jump out at me.
<ahoneybun> np
<Sput> darthanubis: I have no clue what would be causing this.
<darthanubis> thanks for looking at it
<Sput> I will include a fix for the QCoreApplication warning into 0.12.2 which whould be arriving very shortly. I don't think it would be causing your issue, but at least worth a try...
<Sput> *should
<Sput> darthanubis: you could play around with the --icontheme option; I have never seen the "Theme tree" output from your paste here
<Sput> maybe there's something fishing there
<Sput> fishy even
<darthanubis> hmmm, just using default breeze dark theme
<prth> \o/ Thanks a lot everyone for this awesome & must-have release!
<prth> Also the accompanying video is really cool
<soee> :)
<Riddell> thanks prth :)
 * ronnoc  echoes the senitments above ^ - well done!
<soee> someone is fixing 5.3 build ?
<Riddell> thanks ronnoc!
<Etriaph> Dolphin is an interesting web.
<tarator_> Hello, after upgrading from Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 my system is broken somehow. I think the upgrade didn't finish properly. The plasma desktop is black and there are no images shown. https://www.asap-soft.com/owncloud/index.php/apps/files/#//plasma.png
<tarator_> https://www.asap-soft.com/owncloud/index.php/s/T5dKBdd9dNmk8IO
<mparillo> Riddell: First, *Congrats* A big release. Second, I added http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Vivid-Vervet-Screenshot-Tour-479196.shtml to the draft wire post (though it looks like he just re-published his previous tour). Last, after http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release had vivid, the indicator and Muon Upgrader worked great wiithout hosts file magic.
<tarator_> I think, there are some packages missing. can anybody help me out?
<ejat> congrats to all kubuntu ninja !! :)
<Riddell> mparillo: awooga
<Riddell> tarator_: apt install kubuntu-desktop
<tarator_> Riddell: tried that already... didn't help
<tarator_> Riddell: before that the login-manager didn't even start
<tarator_> Riddell: I think there are some packages missing. Is there a list of "default" packages, i could try to install?
<Etriaph> tarator_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tarator_> Etriaph: already tried that (also sudo apt-get install --reinstall, and purge and then install... no success...
<tarator_> which login-manager should I use lightdm, or sddm
<Etriaph> I use sddm
<tarator_> me too... but also sddm doesn't show any images. It's black and grey...
<tarator_> similar to here: https://www.asap-soft.com/owncloud/index.php/s/T5dKBdd9dNmk8IO
<tarator_> Is there no command to rerun the upgrade/installation process?
<Etriaph> Try creating a new user and see if that changes anything.
<soee> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/GeFychM9ee8 :)
<tarator_> Etriaph: ok. tried that without success (which is not really surprising, since the login-screen shows the same symptoms...)
<Etriaph> I didn't upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, I reinstalled.
<Etriaph> Also moved my ~/.kde/ out of scope to get init for potentially new configuration.
<tarator_> reinstall is not an option on an production pc....
<tarator_> however... since this is not a user-specific-problem moving .kde wouldn't help.
<Etriaph> I'm mentioning how I made the move.
<tarator_> Yes I know... 
<tarator_> I can't believe, that there's no package list, or reinstall command...
<Etriaph> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package for all of the dependencies for a KDE desktop I believe.
<Etriaph> Someone correct me if I'm wrong?
<tarator_> but actually purging and reinstalling it doesn't really has an effect... only this one package is purged/installed....
<KDDA> I think its a config issue
<KDDA> maybe try renaming your home folder and letting Kubuntu rebuild it
<Etriaph> KDDA: He said he created a new user to no avail, also the login display has an issue with images as well.
<tarator_> KDDA: I tried it with a new created user. (new home-dir) without success
<tarator_> KDDA: see here: https://www.asap-soft.com/owncloud/index.php/s/T5dKBdd9dNmk8IO
<KDDA> can you boot a live cd succussfully?
<Etriaph> KDDA: Good thought.  :D
<tarator_> you mean with kubuntu 15.04?
<KDDA> yes
<KDDA> can you boot into a working desktop
<tarator_> I don't have one yet.... but I really don't think, that this is the problem...
<tarator_> The upgrade didn't finish completetly...
<tarator_> some packages are missing....
<tarator_> I need a package-list of the default installation packages.
<Etriaph> tarator_: If you did an upgrade that won't be possible; there's no way to know what was on your PC before you did the upgrade.
<murthy> I think I have found a problem. The upgrade process seems to be stuck . Its because of dpkg ask for input from user whether to replace the modified rc settings file. but the gui is not shown and hence the process waits 
<Etriaph> Grab an ISO and try to boot from the live CD.  If that works out well, then we move onto the next step.
<murthy> I would recommend asking users to update via terminal
<tarator_> ok...I gonna try a live cd... although I don't think, that this does help me...
<tarator_> murthy: how can i reconfigure all the packages?
<Etriaph> tarator_: Without being physically at your PC, the only thing we can do is trial and error.
<murthy> dpkg --configure -a
<murthy> thats with the sudo
<tarator_> yes... but making a live-cd doesn't work out that quick (having no cd drive)
<tarator_> (or empty usb stick :-)=
<tarator_> murthy: tried that, but it finishes after 5 seconds...
<tarator_> without doing anything...
<tarator_> Etriaph: but there should be a list of the desktop-env-packages for a fresh install... i could try to install it...
<murthy> tarator_: I think there is another parameter to reconfigure , i forgot, i will get it
<murthy> tarator_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<tarator_> murthy: -a unknown option
<tarator_> which logfile could i check?
<Etriaph> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't require -a
<Etriaph> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force
<tarator_> Etriaph: tried reconf for package sddm or kubuntu-desktop. but they finish after a few seconds and nothing happens...
<tarator_> For which packages should I call it?
<Etriaph> kubuntu-desktop to start.
<tarator_> tried it, but didn't help... (only lasts 3 seconds)
<Etriaph> I'm not sure what I would try next.
<Etriaph> I didn't follow the upgrade path so I never ran into this issue.
<Etriaph> Installed, chose not to format my /home partition, and backed up my old configuration from 14.10
<Etriaph> You'll need someone who knows the packages better than I.
<Etriaph> bbiab
<tarator_> what's the kuiserver? (QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication...
<valorie> tarator_: have you tried `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> which will force any packages needed to be installed
<valorie> sometimes even `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` again after that
<valorie> one time I had to do that cycle a few times before all was well
<tarator_> valorie: hmmm... nothing happens here...
<valorie> occaisionally adding in `sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove` helps too
<valorie> then try `systemctl restore sddm`
<tarator_> valorie: nada... nothing will be installed/removed.... systemctl restart sddm ... problem persists...
<valorie> :(
<valorie> sounds like a graphic driver problem to me then
<valorie> and I have no clue
<valorie> please talk to the #kubuntu chan where user support happens
<tarator_> meh... that's really a pitty... it really semms that only some graphics-manipulating libraries are missing... anything else works quite nice...
<tarator_> valorie: came from there... :-(
<valorie> sorry, I forgot we were in the -devel chan, where this is off-topic
<valorie> if some libraries are missing, then install -f would have installed them
<Etriaph> What graphics card vendor do you use tarator_?
<tarator_> Intel hd4000
<valorie> please lets move to #kubuntu
<Etriaph> valorie: Oh, just saw that, sorry :D
<murthy> Upgraded my primary install to15.04. Its the best OS i have ever used till now. My heartly thanks to team Kubuntu, team kde and all those who worked hard to make this possible.
<Riddell> murthy++ :)
<valorie> I agree, this is awesome
<stoocot> Riddell: Hi. Which source you use for bluez5, that is required for beta 5.3 installation?
<valorie> even on my little slow netbook, and the 5 year-old laptop
<Riddell> stoocot: ah,for that you probably needs bluez from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions
<Riddell> valorie++
<stoocot> Unfortunately I tried this ppa and bluedevil depends on bluez-obexd that requires libical1 which is libical1a under Ubuntu 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-24
<Etriaph> OK, either I am totally misunderstanding this code, or I can find nothing wrong with it.
 * Etriaph makes tea.
<Sho_> Etriaph: Which code?
<Etriaph> dolphin
<Etriaph> Can't save a shortcut.
<Etriaph> But the code looks fine in source for the current package.
<Etriaph> It would have to be a problem with KBookmarkManager
<Sho_> KBookmarkManager is really creaky old code
<Etriaph> It works every where else *but* dolphin
<Etriaph> Kate and Plasma Desktop are two apps I have detailed places setup in.
<Etriaph> Those places are in ~/.local/share/user-places.xbel
<Etriaph> Assuming it's all managed by KBookmarkManager, they should end up there.
<Etriaph> (I've also read that's where Dolphin stores it's places)
<Sho_> I think so, yes
<Sho_> You might want to try and catch d_ed on IRC, he debugged a tricky problem where KDE 4 and KF5 apps ended up clobbering each other's places data a while back
<Sho_> And probably still has the code on his head a bit
<Etriaph> Would he be in kde-devel?
<Sho_> Etriaph: Yes, but he's also in here even
<Sho_> Just probably soundly sleeping at this hour
<Sho_> As I should be, really :)
<Etriaph> Ah, OK.  Is there an email address I can get him at?
<Sho_> i'll pass it to you in private
<ovidiu-florin> good morning world
<ovidiu-florin> has anything bad happened since the release?
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be leaving civilisation in a couple of hours and won't have electricity or signal (not even radio). I'm going in the mountains for  a couple of days. Not (only) to relax, but to work there.
<ovidiu-florin> I should be back by sometime sunday evening
<ovidiu-florin> jose: knows the status of the webisite migration
<ovidiu-florin> if it's done by monday, I'll do my best to finish in one day the pre-release checks and make it live
<ovidiu-florin> oh, and add the new articles, that weren't added, update the download page, etc..
<ovidiu-florin> I'll stil lbe reachable by phone, for 2-4 hours, till I loose signal. If it's important, send me an SMS, and I'll reply when I get it.
<ovidiu-florin> or call
 * ovidiu-florin is packing
<sitter> Riddell: I now repaired kwallet CI because you didn't :'<
<sitter> Riddell: I see you gave bluez-qt an epoch. I am not quite sure why though
 * valorie is off for the weekend too, but to linuxfest northwest
<valorie> have a good time, ovidiu-florin
<valorie> I doubt connectivity will be good enough for irc
<vip> hi ho
<Riddell> sitter: because nowrep said it was staying in plasma
<Riddell> sitter: but indeed it's a risk, maybe I should remove it
<sitter> well now it is too late :P
<sitter> Riddell: plase have a look at http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/47/parsed_console/job/vivid_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/47/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING1 
<sitter> it appears you add the patch but it never was actually in a series file
<sitter> at the same time it also appears that we have no build failure to do with the patch making me wonder whether the patch actually was necessary at some point
<Riddell> sitter: how can I see the warning?
<sitter> Riddell: pardon?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> oh I see "KCI-W :: Patch kubuntu_qtwaylandscanner_binary.diff in VCS but not listed in debian/series file."
<Riddell> sitter: I was searching for "warning" maybe relabel that?
<sitter> qapt seems to suffer from misguided enum use Oo
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-1505-snappy-desktop interesting
<Riddell> so I guess they'll have a monolithic block of OS and anything else is a "snap" package
<Riddell> which will make all the faff with backports and whatnot easier to separate the OS and the apps
<Riddell> it also means we'll have trouble getting their software one day
<soee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages seems like all are fine ?
<Riddell> soee: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html still some issues
<soee> Riddell: why there are some 5.2.95 packages ?
<Riddell> breeze-qt4 and oxygen-qt4 need fixed, dunno why the scripts don't do that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> hi there, I can't make bug reports at bugs.kde.org for plasma desktop
<Riddell> hyper_ch: why not?
<hyper_ch> Riddell: because the bug reporter takes me here:  https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided&product=plasma&component=desktop&version=unknown  -->  Sorry, either the product plasma
<hyper_ch> Sorry, either the product plasma does not exist or you aren't authorized to enter a bug into it.
<Riddell> it's the plasmashell product
<Riddell> which bug reporter?
<hyper_ch> dolphin -> control -> help -> bug report -> plasma/desktop
<hyper_ch> then I get taken to that url
<Riddell> hmm, that's interesting
<Riddell> I've never used that dialog before, I wonder where it gets its list from
<hyper_ch> it uses automagic
<hyper_ch> no idea... but it works for just about everything else
<Riddell> I did rename plasma product to plasma4 in kde bugzilla in order to stop people confusing it but that was weeks ago
<Riddell> and here it has quite successfully stopped you from confusing it since else you'd have reported on the wrong product
<Riddell> but bit of a fail that it doesn't get you the right product
<hyper_ch> well, 15.04 with kubuntu team 5.3 beta ppa
<hyper_ch> or maybe you can help
<Riddell> what's up?
<hyper_ch> I have attached two external desktops to my notebook and turnd notebook screen off
<hyper_ch> s/desktops/monitors/
<kubotu> hyper_ch meant: "I have attached two external monitors to my notebook and turnd notebook screen off"
<Riddell> sitter: did you have a friendly new way to make symbol files?
<hyper_ch> on the secondary monitor I set to use folder view which works fine
<hyper_ch> however on the primary monitor, with the kde taskbar, I did the same... but after reboot it gets resetted again
<Riddell> hyper_ch: sounds like a plasma beastie indeed, report to https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided&product=plasmashell&version=unknown
<hyper_ch> Riddell: thx
<hyper_ch> desktop dashboard component?
<Riddell> that'll do
<hyper_ch> also there is a big big locale issue IMHO
<Riddell> probably lots
<Riddell> the locale stuff has changed quite a bit in plasma 5
<Riddell> what's up?
<hyper_ch> well, I want language in english, in kde as well as shell terminal but the other stuff should be swiss german (currency, number formatting, date....)
<hyper_ch> I just can't achieve that
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: had the same issue
<sitter> Riddell: I do not know where
<Riddell> um what other stuff?
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: in regional settings, set Region to UK or US or whatever you want, but not German or Swiss
<Riddell> you either set the language to english or not, there's no magic way of it knowing you want 1 app in german 
<hyper_ch> Blizzz: why not?
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877722/
<hyper_ch> Riddell: I don't want the langauge in german
<hyper_ch> I want the way numbers are displayed in swiss german
<hyper_ch> or the currency
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: then, activate "Detailed Settings" and switch everything to where you are/what you want
<hyper_ch> or default paper size
<hyper_ch> Blizzz: I can try that
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: if you keep the region as DE|CH some LC settings, like "MESSAGES" will be set to german. and they are not controlled via the GUI
<hyper_ch> and where do I set it for the shell?
<hyper_ch> dpkg-reconfigure locales just regenerates stuff
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: shell will be in english then
<hyper_ch> on debian I am prompted what locale I want to install and which one should be used as default
<KDDA> is this chat only for 15.10 now?
<soee> ill do series of short videos ~30 sec about Plasma 5.3 features
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: this is more fine-grained
<hyper_ch> Blizzz: will try your suggestion
<hyper_ch> (I got tons more issues...)
<hyper_ch> (e.g. complaining something about diskfilter because of raid1,  not accepting bt keyboard to enter luks/dm-crypt password)
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: these are my regional settings: http://ibin.co/1zQZGoiPwc8m resulting in thise locale settings http://ibin.co/1zQZM7nF5AA1 
<Blizzz> you see the lovely mixture of DE and EN
<hyper_ch> thx, will try that
<Blizzz> hyper_ch: looks like LC_PAPER needs to be set in .profile though or so
<hyper_ch> if only I'd life 20km to the east, then I'd have sym gbps internet.... it takes way too long to upload a video with just 4mbit 
<sitter> god I hate apt
<sitter> package A has a new version, new version cannot be installed beacuse it is missing a dependency, A is not reported as held
<sitter> in fact, deeeeeeeeeep down in the initial package cache apt considers this package held. once you tell the cache to upgrade though it simply looses its heldness
<sitter> >.<
<sitter> Riddell: it might be worth considering to sru http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=9b134aed5d09731f914195f4c04c34d53e4b4098 and http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=06fc79d435c3d906d651a60005f0a8f5572b696a they are save as they are only representational changes. as such they do however mark sure that the changesdialog in muon apps shows the right packages with the right states
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/Xhw3vmJ.jpg
<Riddell> gotcha
<KDDA> sitter: what font you using?
<sitter> droid
<sitter> except the terminal anyway
<KDDA> looks good
<sitter> my telepathy would like to disagree :P
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/oQcIBDF.jpg
<BluesKaj> yeah droid's quite nicew , still like dejavu-sans best , it seems to agree with my astigmatism 
<sitter> Riddell: I think I need to rewrite merger soon :P
<Riddell> sitter: what's merger?
<Riddell> the ci bit that does merges I guess
<sitter> yup
<sitter> it's failing to submit to my standards of code quality
<Riddell> can't to rewrite kubuntu-automation scripts into ci soon too? :)
<sitter> even though it is already the third attempt at writing the code properly -.-
<sitter> Riddell: soon is all very relative
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer: merging is now 8 to 22 times faster
<ScottK> Not 23?
<sitter> no!
<ScottK> 22 is still pretty good.
<ScottK> Generally I'm impressed if something goes to 11.
<ScottK> </spinal tap>
<sitter> xD
<Riddell> :)
<murthy> Can anyone give me some info about kubuntu stand on snappy? 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> murthy: I'd like to investigate it in a few weeks
<murthy> shadeslayer: Interesting enough?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<murthy> shadeslayer: what about the teams stand?
<murthy> *team's
<shadeslayer> murthy: hasn't been discussed
<murthy> right
<shadeslayer> I think everyone's waiting for details
<murthy> ya I am one of them
<murthy> Ok you guys put a blog on that
<shadeslayer> murthy: just attend the UOS sessions
<murthy> ok will do
<soee> https://plus.google.com/103390968466499853722/posts/9q7rBBJYAqp
<shadeslayer> pft
<ScottK> murthy: My personal view is that one of the main Ubuntu project strengths is it's Debian heritage.  Once one goes snappy, that's not really true anymore.
<ScottK> soee: All four of his followers will be sad to read that.
<BluesKaj> soee, kubuntu 15.04 can't make everyone happy :)
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> the problem is he's right about the theme settings, miost of my choices didn't install at all or didn't work when applied
<shadeslayer> not really a Plasma 5 issue is it
<shadeslayer> talk to theme authors to get it fixed
<ScottK> Right, 15.04 is a transitional KDE4 -> Plasma 5 release.
<ScottK> It's not surprising there are some unresolved integration issues.
<soee> well for me the breeze dark is cool enough :) no need for extra themes
<yuriy> Congrats on another release guys!
<yuriy> I haven't tried Plasma 5 yet so I'm really looking forward to trying it
<soee> ;]
<lordievader> Is it normal for an upgrade (14.10 -> 15.04 (amd64)) to not have plasma-desktop installed?
<Riddell> lordievader: nope
<BluesKaj> it installed here with do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 , lordievader
<lordievader> Hmm, qua-non in #kubuntu didn't have it installed.
<Etriaph> There were some folks yesterday having issues with an upgrade path.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, he upgraded from a minimal install ,but that shouldn't have made a differnce
<lordievader> Riddell: Does ^ that matter?
<Riddell> lordievader: probably, best install it
<soee> ok time to migrate my parents to Vivid ~.~
<sgclark> shiny new 15.04 installed on my laptop to show off this weekend :)
<sgclark> see you tonight valorie
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yofel sgclark http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<yofel> yeah, saw the news, won't comment on it though before I hear more about it at UOS
<genii> I'm not sure this is a Good Idea
<soee> does it make our live harder or easier ?
<yofel> well, from what I know about it, it would be additional work for us - but might make life easier to users.
<yofel> the way we currently manage packages is fairly good, but breaking something is far too easy
<soee> some other distro uses this ot it is something new ?
<genii> I've been in #snappy since it was announced and I see nothing but problems they are having in there. But of course everything is difficult at the beginning.
<yofel> snappy is somewhat new, the idea not. Image based updates are pretty much standard on phones and application containers are becoming pretty common
<ScottK> soee_: It's an Ubuntu only thing, although I've seen a similar thing announced from Fedora.
<soee_> ScottK: thanks
<mparillo> Is anybody testing Plasma 5.2.95 in a VM (ideally VMPlayer). Upstream says it is likely our bug. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346467
<ubottu> KDE bug 346467 in general "Plasma 5.2.95 works on HW, but not in VMware Player" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://plus.google.com/105024692216404165455/posts/FVAq4oBDdNt
<ahoneybun> lots of good info
<ahoneybun> what are the system requirements?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you know the scripts used to pull the the docs and upload to the docs.kubuntu site?
<ahoneybun> that is going to be my project for akademy
<ahoneybun> getting http://docs.kubuntu.org/ looking good
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's just static html as I remember
<Riddell> so it's just a case of kioclient5 help:/kubuntu/foo
<Riddell> and upload load
<ahoneybun> your speaking spanish to me man
<ahoneybun> help:/kubuntu/kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> could be
<ahoneybun> could css be loaded as well
<ahoneybun> ?
<soee> hmm i have created bootble usb with vivid but it wont start on my partents pc :|
<Riddell> it'll need css added
<Riddell> kioclient5 cp help:/kubuntu/index.html .
<ahoneybun> which will do?
<Riddell> infact you can use meinproc directory on the .docbook file in the source
<Riddell> meinproc5
<ahoneybun> spanish again lo
<ahoneybun> talking about /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kubuntu/index.html right?
<Riddell> there is no /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kubuntu/index.html not in the kubuntu-docs package
<Riddell> it just includes a .docbook file
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahoneybun grabs source
<ahoneybun> so the -docs package is the key to the docs site?
<Riddell> yeah it's just the -docs package converted to html
<ahoneybun> not pulled right from the userbase site?
<ahoneybun> userbase site -> -docs -> docs site
<Riddell> yeah
<ahoneybun> ok 
<ahoneybun> so make up a css and include it in the -docs package?
<Riddell> nah run meinproc5 on the .docbook file that'll give .html files
<Riddell> then replace the help:/ urls in those .html files with urls to somewhere with the .css files
<Riddell> which you can get from /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> nothing good
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10882078/
<ahoneybun> wait kde/?
<ahoneybun> thats a old dirc
<Riddell> ok then in /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kdoctools5-common
 * Riddell snoozes
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-HnYUdtkt.png
<darthanubis> I can't get this notice to disappear
<darthanubis> with the package installed or without it
<darthanubis> I install the package from cmdline accept all agreements, it downloads the files and installs without a hitch
<darthanubis> yet the daemon keeps saying there are more packages to download
<darthanubis> It has to be something simple that can fix this?
<genii> darthanubis: After you manually installed it, have you logged out and back in again?
<darthanubis> yes, that when the notice appears
<darthanubis> about 5 mins after relogin
<darthanubis> where is the daemon getting it's erroneous information?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<phodius>  
<pempem> hello
<pempem> congrats for the new 15.04
<pempem> very stable
<Riddell> sgclark: valorie: get some nice photos at your expo please :)
<Riddell> valorie: ooh you're a paddler?! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154414284525577&set=t.507013560&type=1&theater
<Riddell> but Bob isn't, he needs to learn how keep his knees wide:)
<ejay> Hello guys. How can I change color of bottom panel?
<ejay> in 15.04
<Riddell> I've no idea, best ask in a user channel
<ejay> Riddell, I did but IMHO devel guys shoulda know where is file, line or whatever, where I can manually change panel's color.
<Riddell> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager-qt/+bug/1448502 for sru love
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448502 in modemmanager-qt (Ubuntu) "SRU crash on login when using modem" [Undecided,New]
<soee> guys i posted some of your nicks as a contact persons here: https://plus.google.com/+AllanShand/posts/aFK1U4T7g7J
<Riddell> !testers | plasma 5.3 
<ubottu> plasma 5.3: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html
<soee> oh i have already installed most of this packages
<soee> will do update now
<soee> hmm but there are still reds
<soee> hmm no new packages for me to update, so i have it installed and all works fine for me
<soee> the kdeinit5 bug also is gone
<soee> when trying to open Special Application Settings
<Tm_T> Riddell: packages in some ppa?
 * seaLne gives it a go
<soee> Tm_T: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages
<Tm_T> thanks, will try it
<darthanubis> I tested plasma 5.3 and it crashes all over the place
<darthanubis> specifically when ading widgets to the desktop
<soee> darthanubis: what happens ?
<darthanubis> everytime you add a widget , I was adding system widgets cpu,memory,hard disk space etc, the whole desktop crashes
<darthanubis> I rolled back to 5.2, but am willing to try again, as 5.2 has no such widgets
<soee> darthanubis: well they work for me (dont crash plasma) but they are visually broken a bit
<darthanubis> Yes they work, except the memory widget. Just upon adding them, the desktop crashes. Once the desktop reloads, the widgets are there and working
<soee> this is what i have http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/25/snapshot4.png
<darthanubis> so long as I did not call the widget manger up from the desktop by right clicking, it all was fine
<darthanubis> yeahm thats what I had
<Tm_T> is removal of baloo expected?
<darthanubis> who, your memory widget works!
<darthanubis> whoa, not who
<darthanubis> soee: has plasma 5.3 recieved any updates since last night?
<Tm_T> apparently is
<soee> hmm im not sure if Riddell updated any packages sine than
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages suggests they are mainly thu/fri
<darthanubis> hmm, I was current then
<darthanubis> I rollded back at midnight
<darthanubis> quassel-cleint is broken as well
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot9-b4pvbmvx.png
<darthanubis> It took a reinstall to finally get rid of this next photo
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-HnYUdtkt.png
<seaLne> well a basic session of firefox and konsole seem fine with 5.3
<Riddell> seaLne: does konsole crash on close?
<sheytan> hey guys
<seaLne> Riddell: nope
<soee> darthanubis: ping
<sheytan> just running fresh installed 15.04 and kwallet just pisses me off. Even if i open it on the first login, kmail still asks for all passwords
<sheytan> why? :/
<sheytan> and the kwalletmanager freezes just after start
<soee> Riddell: can i get somehow debug symbols for them: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/25/snapshot5.png ?
<soee> if someone can reproduce, pleace comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346668
<ubottu> KDE bug 346668 in general "Plasmashell crashes when trying to remove CPU Load Monitor widget" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<vip> oh
<vip> how to add desktop shortcut to binary with custom icon?
<darthanubis> soee: pong
<soee> darthanubis: [22:25] <soee> if someone can reproduce, pleace comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346668
<ubottu> KDE bug 346668 in general "Plasmashell crashes when trying to remove CPU Load Monitor widget" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> upgrading back to 5.3
<mparillo> Nobody seems to file bugs against PPAs, do they? I added kubuntu-ppa/next-staging to test Plasma 5.2.95, and it works great on my HW, but not on VMWare. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346467 kicked it back to Kubuntu, but do anybody know where the Kubuntu bug should be fined?
<mparillo> s/fined/filed/
<darthanubis> plasma crashed as soon as I attempted to add the cpu monitor. Didn't get a chance to remove it
<kubotu> mparillo meant: "Nobody seems to file bugs against PPAs, do they? I added kubuntu-ppa/next-staging to test Plasma 5.2.95, and it works great on my HW, but not on VMWare. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346467 kicked it back to Kubuntu, but do anybody know where the Kubuntu bug should be filed?"
<darthanubis> added it this time, and it crashed
<ubottu> KDE bug 346467 in general "Plasma 5.2.95 works on HW, but not in VMware Player" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<soee> darthanubis: CPU monitor is the only one form monitors ?
<soee> what about disk and others, can you test ?
<darthanubis> soee: disk just locked the whole computer while I was turning off some of the unrelated sensors
<darthanubis> i had to reboot
<soee> hmm seems like those monitors are a bit broken
<soee> please comment to my bug and describe your issues
<darthanubis> x'ing out cpu widget crashed plasma
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot10-geewsk2E.png
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-26
<frecel> does anyone know how to run the plasma active ui in kubuntu?
<frecel> valorie: do you know who should I talk about the current state of kde for tablets?
<tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<Tm_T> I'm running that 5.3 staging stuff
<Tm_T> I cannot rightclick almost anything in plasma panels
<Tm_T> and if I try rightclick something in taskmanager, things get messy, suddenly all stuff is overlayed with something semitranslucent, alt-tab doesn't work nor I cannot get proper focus to any window (clicks goes through though?)
<Tm_T> ...i got that last bit working by disabling the following things from taskmanager: "show tooltips" and "hilight windows"
<Tm_T> ah yeah, it's that "hilight windows" that mess things up
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<Tm_T> depends on the definition of alive
<_Groo_> so, i installed kubuntu-ci vivid fresh
<_Groo_> and bluez is broken
<_Groo_> sorry, bluedevil is broken
<_Groo_> it wants bluez (>= 5)
<_Groo_> but 4 is on vivid
<_Groo_> where can i get the 5 one?
<vip> hi
<ejay> guys, do you know when systray will work with GTK applications?
<Riddell> ejay: what does it work with?
<ejay> Riddell, for example - I've got Firefox and Thunderbird plugin so those goes to systray when minimized (I mean - they should, ot work in kde4). This plugin is not working with current plasma5 systray.
<Riddell> soee, yofel: did I see you guys try plasma 5.3.0?
<mparillo> Is there a new way to try Plasma 5.3? Nobody seems to file bugs against PPAs, do they? I added kubuntu-ppa/next-staging to test Plasma 5.2.95, and it works great on my HW (except when I switch to breeze dark, my system tray icons seem hard to read), but not on VMWare. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346467 kicked it back to Kubuntu, but do anybody know where the Kubuntu bug should be filed?
<ubottu> KDE bug 346467 in general "Plasma 5.2.95 works on HW, but not in VMware Player" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Riddell> mparillo: bugs.kde.org for bugs in the software, plasmashell or kwin product
<Riddell> oh you did already
<Riddell> in that case no idea sorry :(
<mparillo> Alas, Aleix Pol thinks it is our problem. So I am wondering if it is just VMware Player (since few seem to use it) or also in the more popular virtual box?
<Riddell> mparillo: plasma 5 doesn't work too well with these funny environments, I think virtualbox works not but I didn't for a long time, and vnc doesn't work alas
<soee> Riddell: im on 5.3
<soee> since first packages were in next-staging
<soee> so far i reorted only this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346668
<ubottu> KDE bug 346668 in general "Plasmashell crashes when trying to remove CPU Load Monitor widget" [Crash,Confirmed]
<soee> seems like this mnitors are a bit broken
 * yofel updates
<Riddell> yofel: ooh hang on, could you use kubuntu-ppa/backports instead of beta?
<yofel> I was using staging, but can use backport to see if something changes
<mitya57> ejay: "do you know when systray will work with GTK applications?" — when GTK applications switch from deprecated X11 systray to something compatible with SNI.
<mitya57> Gtk+ itself deprecated GtkStatusIcon in the latest release, that might speed up things a bit :)
<ejay> mitya57, thanks for the info. Didn't know that. 
<soee> compared to next-stging ppa, only thispackage is dowmloaded: Get:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ vivid/main breeze amd64 4:5.3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> I deleted breeze from next-staging but it still wouldn't let me upload it for the updated upstream tar :(
<Riddell> so I just put it into updates directly
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<soee> BluesKaj: there is Plasma 5.3 to test in backports ppa
<BluesKaj> yeah, already have them on the other install
<BluesKaj> hi soee:)
<yofel> Riddell: why didn't you change the version like we usually do?
<yofel> hm yeah, backports adds breeze and a new digikam
<BluesKaj> this install is the official release with no ppas
<BluesKaj> I have the backports enabled
<Riddell> yofel: feels messy to have 5.3.0a, I was just trying to work out how to avoid it
<BluesKaj> soee, kubuntu-next staging /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Riddell> soee: remove staging, I moved it to backports
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ↑
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Riddell> because it passed my tests
<Riddell> although don't tell anyone until it gets announced on Tuesday
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok ,but I haven't seen any upgrades
<Riddell> BluesKaj: there's nothing different in kubuntu-ppa/backports compared to next-staging except breeze
<Riddell> and even then you may have the old breeze that was in there (same version number)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I see, ok will add the above ppa
<soee> BluesKaj: if you can test and confirm this would be good https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346668
<ubottu> KDE bug 346668 in general "Plasmashell crashes when trying to remove CPU Load Monitor widget" [Crash,Confirmed]
<soee> test also other monitors, as other users report some problems with them
<yofel> monitor hotplug actually seems to work now for the first time in plasma 5, at least I see nothing obviously wrong on first glance
<Riddell> yofel: yeah it was quite broken for me in the beta but final seems all good
<yofel> disconnecting it also didn't screw anything up, wow
<Riddell> :)
<soee> Riddell: would be good to have new website online soon, there are already some related topics: https://plus.google.com/+AllanShand/posts/aFK1U4T7g7J
<mparillo> So, if I enable backports, I can remove kubuntu-ppa/next-staging to test Plasma 5.2.95 ?
<yofel> you should remove next-staging in any case, and backports will give you 5.3
<BluesKaj> hope the reboot brings the desktop and not the black screen I had with the staging ppa
<BluesKaj> lots of problems with nvidia and X on 15.04
<yofel> really? I'm fine here..
<soee> yeah a lot of users complain about nvidia, black-screen etc.
<yofel> my GPU is a bit old though
<Riddell> soee: jose and ovidiu-florin are waiting for canonical sysadmins to set it up
<BluesKaj> here goes with the plasma 5.3 workspace 
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<darthanubis> my apt broke with mime-support
<BluesKaj> success! all seems well after the installing plasma 5.3 :)
<soee> :)
<darthanubis> soee: my mime-suport is broken. Might that be 5.3 related?
<soee> darthanubis: it shuldn't
<soee> Riddell: any thoughts ^
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<darthanubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10898316/
<darthanubis> apport won't file bug
<darthanubis> brb
<darthanubis> k
<BluesKaj> the addon installer for themes, colours, widgetsa etc is not connecting to the internet ...error out
<snele> BluesKaj: http://kde-look.org/ not available atm
<BluesKaj> could be because kde-look.org is doen for maintanence
<BluesKaj> err down
<BluesKaj> err maintenance
 * BluesKaj needs to study spelling
<ovidiu-florin> Hellooooooo world :D:D
<soee_> hiho ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin
<BluesKaj> lots of troubles still, with 15.04, unfortunately 
<soee_> BluesKaj: what exactly ?
<BluesKaj> desktop effects/OpenGL with intel gpu for example 
<soee_> woho Debian 8.0 Jessie has been released! http://
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: on your computer?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, no
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: can you provide any links? or something 
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, we've trying to solve the problem in #kubuntu...it's a new problem , can't sya it's abug yet because my laptop has the same driver/gpu but works fine.
<ovidiu-florin> why do we still ship with 2 kwallets?
<ovidiu-florin> why do we still need the old one?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ask him/her to send a stacktrace or something so we can analyze it
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: The kde 4 wallet is probably for kde 4 apps.
<ovidiu-florin> I suspected...
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> sup
<ovidiu-florin> have you seen NIcholas's mail? and Rick's reply?
<ovidiu-florin> about UOS?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, it's not crashing , system settings doesn't seem to accept his choices in the compositor
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> rick wants to team up with you 
<ovidiu-florin> let's have a hangout tomorrow with rick and talk about this?
<ahoneybun> sure'
<ovidiu-florin> shall we say 21 My time?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: starting SS from Konsole prints anything?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: last time it was 21:30
<ahoneybun> which would be 14 or 15 mine
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can we make this public?
<ahoneybun> as in that the hangout if happening?
<ahoneybun> *is
<ovidiu-florin> no, I mean make the hangout one of my "how to be a community member" show
<ahoneybun> oh your asking if its ok with me to upload it to YouTube?
<ovidiu-florin> or better not to, because there will be some planning about stuff, or?
<ovidiu-florin> I'll send an email to you and rick and ask about this.
<ahoneybun> ok
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you pm me your email?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the UOS is public planning anyway lol
<ovidiu-florin> then you can reply to my email as such
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: since you have exp on HTML and CSS maybe you could help me theme http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<ovidiu-florin> can we do this tomorrow?
<ahoneybun> of course
<ovidiu-florin> it's late now and I just wanted to catch up
<ahoneybun> ok I'm taking ideas from http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: that kde theme needs an upgrade
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> we'll talk more tomorrow 
 * ahoneybun goes to work on his van's raduo
<ahoneybun> *radio
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-25
<valorie> home again, home again -- and I think Scarlett is on the train from Seattle to Portland by now
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Yep
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Had a great time! !
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Yay
<valorie> it was a great weekend
<valorie> I hope to go a day early next year as well
<valorie> really made it special
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: I can't wait till SELF
<mamarley> I rode in a train today too!  It was a steam excursion from Greensboro, NC to Roanoke, VA and back.
<valorie> ahoneybun: there was a SELF table right next to us
<valorie> loved their accents
<claydoh> ahoneybun: many belated thanks, dude ;)
<vip> hi ho
<valorie> hi vip
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: @Valoriez have you seen what Eva wrote yesterday?
<valorie> yes!
<valorie> lovely to have another enthusiastic newcomer
<valorie> imo first: work on our work structure, to get all possible pain-points out
<valorie> then Plasma 5.6
<valorie> then conquer the world I guess!
<valorie> I sure burned a lot of Kubuntu DVDs over the weekend
<valorie> and a lot of pleased and happy folks told us that they run Kubuntu
<valorie> of course we talked to happy users of many of the other flavors as well
<valorie> helped an older gentleman this morning get his Xubuntu running k3b correctly for him
<valorie> to backup his growing collection of movie DVDs
<valorie> worked better than handbrake, which I was not able to get working for him, and neither was my son (while I was packing away computers, etc.)
<valorie> but k3b saved the day after all
<telegram> <@Valoriez>: @Clifford yes watched before I left for the conference in case we got questions. But we didn't!
 * clivejo ponders the git move to LP
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: /me wonders if he understands it correctly
<renee77> hi :D
<clivejo> hi renee77
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there rennee77
<clivejo> Rick: understand what?
<renee77> do you know who to contact tomorow to assist in what needs to be done?
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Well the move from Git to LP
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I assume that is a move from GitHub back to LP
<clivejo> renee77: depends what you want to assist with :)
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Is it a return to Bzr also
<clivejo> from Debian Alioth to LP git
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: We have a Trello board
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Ah I see
<clivejo> Rick: no, not bzr, LP now has git access
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Oh Ok
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Sounds pretty sensible move then
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: put stuff in one place
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: did u see Caly's post about PPa
<renee77> ah that doesnt mather mailed through mailing list to help with 16.4 
<clivejo> basically is hard for us to get people comit access in Debian repo, so moving to LP would give us greater control
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Yes, and that is vital for us
<renee77> I'll have to go be back later
<clivejo> but I fear it will fork us and lead us further from Debian
<renee77> gl
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: This eveing 19:00 UTC
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: renee77
<renee77> ok tx :D
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I will be hacking on Muon, and Bug fixing etc
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I will be here in IRC
<renee77> ok nice I ll join in
 * clivejo is itching to get started on Yakkety
<soee> :o
<soee> clivejo: so we are waiting for a decision about moving to LP before any work can start ?
<clivejo> I think the decision has been made, its just the technical details of how to do it
<clivejo> what branches we need, modify our staging scripts to use the new git archive etc
<SilentGhost> Has anyone seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1569674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Confirmed]
<clivejo> Open365 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xqn14OtcuQ
<soee> clivejo: did you jumped ot YY ?
<soee> *to
<clivejo> huh?
<soee> ?
<clivejo> jumped ot YY?
<clivejo> what does that mean?
<soee> lol :D
<soee> jumped to YY = upgraded to Yakkety Yak -.-
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> not much there yet :/
<clivejo> its basically still Xenial 
<soee> oki :)
<clivejo> aww the open365-client is qt4 :(
<clivejo> I think this is what Kolab are building into the webmail :)  Looks sooooo cool!
<clivejo> oh its Kontact !!
<clivejo> oh man, I cant wait for this to be intregated in Kolab!
<clivejo> Its kontact in a web container, how does that work?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<clivejo> http://postimg.org/image/d7ef16n07/
<clivejo> I think I can import my entire Kontact PIM into that cloud!
 * clivejo is seriously impressed!
 * mamarley just wants Plasma 5.6.
 * soee seconds mamarley :)
<BluesKaj> mamarley, what changes make everyone want 5.6 so much?
<mamarley> I can't remember anymore; it has been too long.
<clivejo> its new and shiney
<soee> it is more stable, it has better performance, it si smoother it has some fancy features -.-
<clivejo> yofel: ping
 * yofel listens to the echo
<clivejo> how do I put the git archives into folders
<clivejo> ie frameworks, plasma, apps#
<acheron88> so any idea which is likely to be first? plasma 5.6 for yakkety, or backport for xenial?
<acheron88> don't mind testing either or both in ppas
<clivejo> I think scarlett was going to work on backports for senile
<clivejo> Im more keen on getting the packaging moved from Debian to LP and trying to get a defined workflow going again
<clivejo> and getting peeps trained up on how it works :)
<acheron88> OK. if so, then may be a while on either then....
<clivejo> probably
<yofel> git-clone-all is probably the easiest tool to fetch the repositories
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> and rm the remote
<acheron88> clivejo: I'll prob stick with xenial for now then, and see where things go.
<clivejo> yofel: what about the folder structure?
<clivejo> git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/kpeople.git
<yofel> do we really need those?
<clivejo> git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/frameworks/kpeople.git?
<yofel> I don't think that's a valid URI
<yofel> you would probably have to create seperate projects if you want subfolders
<yofel> (if the names aren't taken yet)
<clivejo> I dont know, I thought it served a purpose for each of the three conponents
<yofel> I know it serves some purpose for debian, but we never had that in the past
<yofel> unless some script is crazy enough to glob the folder on moszumanska (which won't work with LP anyway)
<clivejo> and for a newbie (like myself) it makes it easier to understand what package is in which componant
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I guess we could make LP projects with 'kde-${component}' as name
<yofel> I personally always curse the subfolders because I often get the component wrong
<clivejo> you have lots more experience with this kind of stuff
<yofel> give me some time to think about it
<clivejo> so whatever you think is best :)
<clivejo> 5mins enough? :P
<yofel> no :P
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> I'm somewhat distracted right now
<clivejo> oh anything exciting?
<yofel> work? :D
<clivejo> not exciting then!
<soee> https://open365.io/
<allee> BluesKaj: Multimonitor handling should be much better in 5.6!   In 5.5 it's mostly buggy or broken :-( !
<allee> qt 5.6 that is ;-)
<soee> clivejo: you were trying to compile open365 clinet for Xenial ?
<soee> client provided by them has dependencies problems
<colomar> mhall119: I've submitted the session proposal for Kirigami
<soee> allee: it works fine here on 5.5 :)
<BluesKaj> allee, ok thanks. I use just one monitor, it's my tv since this pc is also our media server
<allee> soee:  Lucky guy.  my college and I get lot's of crashes and other misbehaviour  (both with intel driver).
<soee> oO
<soee> allee: ah you also mentioned qt 5.6 - this wont land in Xenial 
<soee> probably in Yakkety yak
<allee> soee: With laptops I updates twice per year, so yes hopefully Yakkety Yak, will make my laptop happy again
<clivejo> soee: looks like it uses QT4
<clivejo> soee: do you know how this works? It looks like the apps are actually running in a container or something?
<clivejo> with the output being streamed over the internet
<soee> clivejo: not sure, but it is a bit slow and looks not so good
<clivejo> http://postimg.org/image/d7ef16n07/
<clivejo> Quite an old version of Kontact, 4.13.0.15 compared to  5.1.3 on my desktop
<clivejo> but it behaves as if the application is actually running somewhere
<apol> hey, can somebody help me triage this bug? I'm not sure what's going on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362096
<ubottu> KDE bug 362096 in discover "Can't find apps I want to install using the "search" field" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<soee> apol: there is something wrong - if i type some letters the main area is just white - no results, but sometimes it shows a list
<soee> also for example if i type slowly 'w' + 'e' it show some list but if i typoe same letters quickly than list is empty
<soee> like some timeout 
<apol> soee: have you reported it?
<soee> now is suddenly started to show result more or less as expected 
<soee> apol: no, i do not use discover
<soee> just tested now when you mentioned this bug
<apol> ok
<marco-parillo> soee: apol Yes, I have experienced inconsistant results with the search box in Discover. I cannot reliably reproduce it, thought.
<marco-parillo> though
<marco-parillo> Sometimes the search box does not work, but navigating through the categories does.
<apol> I see
<apol> well, if you manage to reproduce, please report and I'll look into it further
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: I see there is no backports ppa for Xenial. When is it usually created?
<clivejo> usually when we actually do the backport
<clivejo> sgclark was talking about staging a few backports for frameworks and plasma
<clivejo> but she was away for a bit and hasnt made a start on that, as far as I know
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: aha
<marco-parillo> Can the backports be created before the transition to LP? 
<clivejo> I think scarlett was going to do that
<clivejo> Im not keen on that idea myself
<clivejo> usually we do dev first then backport
<marco-parillo> Right, and since I thought the decision was to go to LP for 16.10, and the general rule is to do dev first, then it has to wait for the migration to LP. But, the good news, is that I have a clean install of yakkety, and it went smoothly/
<BluesKaj> mparillo, LP?
<clivejo> LP = LaunchPad
<clivejo> but Yakkety is basically Xenial at the momnet
<clivejo> with some of the new toolchain uploaded
<clivejo> marco-parillo: yofel is considering how we should structure the git archive on LP
<clivejo> I kinda like the way debian has separate folders for frameworks, plasma and apps, yofel isnt that keen on that idea
 * yofel can't make up his mind
<yofel> on one hand, I would like to just keep it flat so things are easier to look up (kde has no namespaces for offical repositories either). OTOH having namespaces might allow for more dynamic scripting with launchpadlib
<yofel> but namespaces then again has the issue that we need to handle component moves and removals, which is a non-issue with a flat list
<clivejo> how does the KA scripts handle to 3 components?
<clivejo> is it just whats in a json file?
<yofel> yes, and maybe some other plaintext file
<clivejo> frameworks = {a,b,c,..}
<yofel> debian git has dead repositories as well, so you need to know what repositories are actually relevant
<yofel> just because a repos is in frameworks/ doesn't mean that it's a valid framework
<clivejo> there are also some splits that need to be made
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Sorry. Slept in. I did not get much over the weekend.
<telegram> <@sgclark2>: Much sleep
 * sick_rimmit Waves
<sick_rimmit> o/
<sick_rimmit> Hi friends
<ahoneybun> hey rick
<sick_rimmit> HI ahoneybunI bought a new Headset today, fixed my Big Blue Button problem
<sick_rimmit> How you doing ?
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> fine, just got home from work
<sick_rimmit> Ah cool, you work an early shift ?
<ahoneybun> 8:45am to 2:15
<ahoneybun> pm
<sick_rimmit> Oh not super early start then heh
<ahoneybun> nah
<soee> o/
<renee77> hi
<sick_rimmit> o/
<sick_rimmit> Hi renee77
<ahoneybun> heyo renee77 
 * sick_rimmit waves energetically at sooe
 * sick_rimmit waves energetically at soee
<sick_rimmit> \o/
 * renee77 is wondering who I was supposed to meet now *blush8
<sick_rimmit> Me
 * ahoneybun thinks sick_rimmit smoked something today
<sick_rimmit> Mackerel
<renee77> lol
<soee> :)
<sick_rimmit> So I was just setting up Kdevelop for messing about with Muon
<sick_rimmit> I understand that renee77 was looking to get involved with us Krazy Kubuntu Katz
<sick_rimmit> Any idea on what you'd like to have a play around with renee77
<renee77> you did understand correctly ;-)
<sick_rimmit> This is excellent ;-)
<sick_rimmit> OK..
<renee77> no idea I am not this long around with linux, but learn very quick 
<sick_rimmit> What do you Fancy, Bugs, Docs, Packaging, Testing..
<renee77> plan to develop for healthcare apps
<renee77> I fancy everything
<sick_rimmit> Awesome !
<soee> clivejo: ping
<sick_rimmit> This very cool, as we have a few spaces in our community for people who like doing everything
<renee77> I know a bit of c++ but not enough right now
<renee77> lol
<sick_rimmit> I bet you know more than me, and I'm now one of the maintainers for Muon
<sick_rimmit> rofl
<renee77> ;-)
<sick_rimmit> Well I will be when I figure out how to commit the code the kde.projects
 * sick_rimmit laughs
<renee77> what setup do you want me to have now?
<sick_rimmit> Do you work in Healthcare ?
<renee77> yes nursing
<sick_rimmit> Ah cool, have you come across GNU Health
<renee77> nope not yet explored suse and debian (abandonned branch)
<renee77> have been reading a lot about kernel config etc
<renee77> and exploring hard ware in what possibilities they have
<sick_rimmit> There is an interesting FLOSS Weekly Podcast, with Randall talking to the developers of it. 
<sick_rimmit> Might be interesting, I thought it was interesting
<renee77> ok not knowing what floss is yet ;)
<renee77> I for sure will think so to
<sick_rimmit> https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly/episodes/288
<sick_rimmit> There you go ^
<sick_rimmit> FLOSS ( Free Libre Open Source Software )
<clivejo> soee: pong
<renee77> I am very determend to develop something what actually works for people who cant talk
<sick_rimmit> Alright, that is most certainly doable
<sick_rimmit> Have you come across Jovie yet
<soee> clivejo: iv been bussy few hours, you said that open365 depends on QT4 ?
<sick_rimmit> It is part of the KDE Suite
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit, take a screenshot of my app uBeginner on that M10 of yours when you can lol
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Sure I will
<renee77> yes I intent to use the systesizerdb
<clivejo> looks like it yes, but I didnt look into it much
<sick_rimmit> OK renee77 lets get you started
<sick_rimmit> do you have a Launchpad account yet ?
<renee77> nice
<sick_rimmit> launchpad.net
 * clivejo has been trying to sweep a chimney
<renee77> yes
<sick_rimmit> excellent..
<soee> clivejo: and we do not have qt4 anymore in Xenial ?
<clivejo> we do
<sick_rimmit> Fore warning  her
<sick_rimmit> Oh documentation is all over the place :-(
<soee> clivejo: so it is possible to compile client to make it work ?
<sick_rimmit> We're are working on getting it sorted
<clivejo> soee: sure
<clivejo> but I cant see any source code
<clivejo> soee: why?
<soee> ah right, on this blog post they said they will publish it wen it will be ready :/
<clivejo> is it a KDE project?
<sick_rimmit> Our Kubuntu Bugs on LP always needs triage, fancy having a go at that renee77?
<soee> clivejo: not sure but related somehow i think
<renee77> sure
 * soee sees mysql upgrade
 * clivejo growls at mysql upgrade
<sick_rimmit> renee77: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<sick_rimmit> Joining this team, may prove useful, 
<sick_rimmit> renee77: Here is the Bugs list
<sick_rimmit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<renee77> ok
<sick_rimmit> Take a look around, give me a nudge with questions, or when you've had enough poking about. I'll find some other links for you
<renee77> Ok 
<renee77> 5 mins ofline moving to other room more screens ;)
<soee> yofel: ksnapshot is not installed by default in Xenial ?
<clivejo> soee: no
<soee> clivejo: why ?
<clivejo> ksnapshot is no more
<soee> ah right sorry forgot
<clivejo> replaced by spectacle
<clivejo> spectacle is the KF5 replacement
<clivejo> the maintainer decided to rename it 
<soee> right
<clivejo> and I think he rewrote the code from scratch
<ahoneybun> just installed 16.04 on real hardware with 0 issues
<ahoneybun> other then the ones we know, no icons in favorites and oxygen icons on first boot
<clivejo> yeah, we just didnt get the package fixed up in time for the fav icons in kickoff
<sick_rimmit> Do I need special rights to change the status of Bugs on bugs.kde.org ?
<sick_rimmit> I can see how to comment, but not actually close, change state etc...
<ahoneybun> most likely
<clivejo> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo
<clivejo> how are you getting on?
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: how do you triage bugs on LP?
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: I just go looking, usually do an advanced search and look at the new ones
<sick_rimmit> some times I test it see if I can repeat it myself
<sick_rimmit> or I make comments
<sick_rimmit> I check where it's assigned debian, ubuntu, kde
<sick_rimmit> mostly I fish about, trying to tidy up, and see what I can close
<clivejo> anyone know how to push all branches?
<renee77> so when it affects debian you'll leave it alone?
<clivejo> Ive git clones debian git and removed all the remotes
<clivejo> now want to push that that LP
<soee> git push --all ?
<clivejo> renee77: a lot of our packages are shared with debian, so sometimes its better to report that bug to debian as well
<clivejo> we have a number of "upstreams"
<sick_rimmit> Oh I'm sorry renee77I didn't see you rejoin
<renee77> ah ok 
<clivejo> kubuntu=>ubuntu=>debian
<clivejo> and kubuntu=>kde
<renee77> ok but what bug is for what team 
<renee77> or no involvement
<clivejo> indeed some of kubuntu's package from KDE we go straight to debian :)
<clivejo> renee77: we have to work that out and point the bug in the direction to someone that can help
<sick_rimmit> This is the guide I use for Bug Triage
<sick_rimmit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage
<renee77> ah ok
<sick_rimmit> It's the standard Ubuntu one, but I think it's quite well written
 * sick_rimmit thinks hmmm, what's my top tip
<sick_rimmit> Advanced Search
<sick_rimmit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+bugs?advanced=1
<sick_rimmit> This is were the action is, I use this to filter out just the new stuff
<sick_rimmit> or things that are incomplete
<renee77> ok looks like medical database I will find my way there :D 
<sick_rimmit> There usually good pickings in the new ones, or bugs you can check if they're incomplete
<renee77> I was reading all the bugs on the other page srry :D
<valorie> renee77: welcome to the Kubuntu team!
 * valorie was away for the weekend and missed welcoming you before
<renee77> Thanks @valorie
<valorie> bug triage -- what a great way to start!
<valorie> hi to all
 * clivejo cries
<renee77> lol 
<sick_rimmit> \O/
<valorie> sounds like we partied all weekend, and are now back to work!
<valorie> can't wait to see the move back to LP, etc.
<clivejo> valorie: thats why Im crying
<valorie> clivejo: here is a handkerchief
<valorie> clivejo: I thought you hated not being able to push to Debian git?
<clivejo> LP is not doing what Im telling it to do!
<clivejo> I dont hate it
<valorie> ah, OK
<clivejo> I just see working with debian as a good thing
<valorie> I was one of the boosters of moving to Deb.git, but it didn't work out for either side as well as we hoped
<valorie> they aren't re-using our work as we hoped they would
<clivejo> I can see the pro's and con's
<valorie> and it has become a barrier to entry on our side
<clivejo> well we dont tend to follow their strict guidelines and policies!
<valorie> right
<valorie> I hope that we'll continue to maintain our strong ties with them
<valorie> meet with them at Akademy, etc.
<sick_rimmit> renee77: With your C++ dev, what do you use for your IDE ?
<clivejo> just hope we dont fork too badly from them
<clivejo> is sgclark home yet?
<renee77> just setup kdevelop
<sick_rimmit> Ah cool..
<valorie> I think we are closer than Ubuntu proper is, and I believe that will continue
<sgclark> I am home and working on the backports
<valorie> sgclark is home and it sounds like at least has her phone turned on
<valorie> oooo
<sick_rimmit> So you can get code for different projects for KDE software from projects.kde.org
<valorie> workaholic!
<clivejo> sgclark: o/
<valorie> <3
<sick_rimmit> http://quickgit.kde.org/
<valorie> I went to bed early and slept late too, Scarlett
<renee77> great
<sgclark> heh me too, well slept in till 8:30 which is late for me
<sick_rimmit> Kdevelop will let you pull the code directly from GIT to a local clone.. You might need to enable the Git plugin in Kdevelop
<renee77> The plugin I have
<sgclark> clivejo: uploading 5.20 frameworks to staging (xenial), but in no particular order, stuff will be broken for a bit
<renee77> not puled in anything wanted to have a look at the "kde" parted app
<sgclark> and have to do each one by hand for even more fun
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> have you pushed the status page?
<sgclark> no, you wanna? :)
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know how to use the directory name in do-all script?
<sgclark> clivejo: I have not yet got any of those scripts to work for me
<clivejo> I need to do "do-all git remote add origin lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/$package_name"
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm. I believe that is called kparted
<sick_rimmit> Search gives me nothing...
<sick_rimmit> But I found
<sick_rimmit> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=partitionmanager.git
<sick_rimmit> See if you can pull that project into Kdevelop
<clivejo> have you cloned kubuntu_automation?
<sgclark> uh of course.
<clivejo> did you setup the LP git in .gitconfig?
<sgclark> it is the new scripts that do not like me, the older ones I still use
<clivejo> sounds like you cant push?
<sgclark> sorry I am completely lost in this conversation. Why are we talking about my kubuntu_automation clone? I have no use for the do-all stuff right now.
<soee> on G+ i think it is second or third user that reported "all shell scripts missing" error in Xenial
<clivejo> sgclark: frameworks 5.20?
<clivejo> sgclark: Im working on cloning debian git and trying to put them on LP
<sgclark> I believe them, but it makes zero sense. My only guess is ubiquity is completely bailing the install when X fails.
<renee77> hmm is it normal for kdevelop to quick when pushing get
<soee> why not 5.21.0 ? :)
<sgclark> clivejo: I thought yofel was working on git->LP
<clivejo> he was guiding me earlier, but hes not around now
<sgclark> 5.21 was released? blah didnt know
<soee> yes more than half month ago
 * sgclark starts over with 5.21
<soee> www.kdg/.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.21.0.php
<clivejo> sgclark: what should I push for the status page?
<clivejo> 20 or 21?
<sgclark> 5.21
<sick_rimmit> renee77: quick, do you mean quit
<clivejo> sgclark: done - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=90b6da310f64c6161d8a6f833af09273347512d5
<sgclark> ty
<sick_rimmit> renee77: Hmm I had this trouble too, I'm just checking my thinking, but I think I know what the issue is
<renee77> ah ok 
<clivejo> sgclark: do you use the KA scripts to backport?
<sgclark> no
<renee77> I am thinking to read up about triaging now and tomorow pull in that source 
<renee77> I'll be availleble all day tomorow
<renee77> for whatever needs to be done 
<valorie> yay, green!
<clivejo> KCI is a bit broken at present!
<clivejo> poor thing
<sgclark> clivejo: those backport scripts were written back in bzr days. another tool that needs a rewrite. 
<valorie> how does fixing that work into our workflow, clivejo?
<clivejo> sgclark: I think they work
<clivejo> just tempermental
<sgclark> no they dont
<clivejo> more mental than temper
<sgclark> and since this is being done backwards (backport before archive) they definately would not work.
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> I thought this script did it - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/kubuntu-batch-backport-git
<clivejo> but you probably right about the workflow being back to front
<sick_rimmit> renee77: OK..
<sick_rimmit> So Kdevelop goes quiet for some time, whilst it Clones the repo in the background
<sick_rimmit> If you move the modal window, you'll be able to see in the bottom panel of kdevelop, in the Version Control panel that it is cloning the project
<clivejo> if [ "$1" != "dev" ]; then echo "unifinished!"
<clivejo> yeah its looking to merge kubuntu_yakkety_archive :)
<sick_rimmit> Then the Next buttong will highlight, Click Next, and follow the dialogues and it should complete
<sick_rimmit> Command exited with value 0.
<renee77> ah ok thanks :D
<sick_rimmit> If that works then you're ready to rock :-D
<renee77> I'll plan to ;-)
<renee77> for now ofline, so I can get in to triaging 
<renee77> see you all tomorow
<sick_rimmit> https://community.kde.org/Bugsquad/Guide_To_BugTriaging
<sick_rimmit> Worth checkin out too
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.21.0_xenial.html
<clivejo> at least ECM built :)
<sgclark> lol
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Xenial is out, why are you not drinking yet? | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive , FW 5.21 X/WIP| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<ahoneybun> clivejo, I just saw that question
<ahoneybun> anyone seen open365.io yet?
<ahoneybun> running LibreOffice and Kontact
<valorie> yes, really nice
<valorie> I wish it was Calligra and Kontact
<valorie> but maybe in the future
<ahoneybun> it's Kontact
<ahoneybun> I though
<tsdgeos> valorie: ahoneybun: yes, it is kontact
<valorie> kde is taking over the world \o/
 * ahoneybun installs Calligra
<clivejo> ahoneybun: do you know how that cloud works?
<clivejo> it looks like the actual app is running in a container and the IO is being streamed over the net
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I don't fully understand it
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> its good though!
<clivejo> finally something to rival M$
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: spice
<clivejo> eakk
<tsdgeos> http://www.spice-space.org/
 * clivejo forgot he was logged into BBB
<tsdgeos> and more things of course
<ahoneybun> tsdgeos, I saw that it was running on wily but with a 4.4 kernel
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: you know more than me, all i know is from talking to Alex 
 * ahoneybun looked in the "About LibreOffice" tab
<ahoneybun> tsdgeos, Alex who?
<tsdgeos> Alex Fiestas
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> don't know them
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-26
<acheron88> Nice https://kdeonlinux.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/performance-update-for-breeze-icons/
<soee_> ahoneybun: yes, but their client fails to install due to dependencies
<soee_> mobile app works fine though
<yofel> sitter: any idea what happend to https://code.launchpad.net/~tomahawk/tomahawk/master ?
<sitter> yofel: probably imploded. muesli hosted it
<sitter> twas a crude script mirroring
<yofel> ah, thanks
<clivejo> yofel: does the do-all script have a varible for the current directory?
<yofel> it has a parameter for the target
<clivejo> do-all git remote add origin lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/$current_package_name
<yofel> oh wait, do-all
<clivejo> yeah
<yofel> no, it doesn't. It assumes that you're operating in the right directory
<yofel> and applies your changes to all subfolders
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> but here I think you'll need a self-written bash loop or so
<clivejo> looks like it 
<clivejo> would pwd work?
<clivejo> wonder did Scarlett hit a problem with staging 5.21.0
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.21.0_xenial.html
<yofel> *IF* the directories are named after the correct remote names (which should be the case) you could do:
<yofel> curdir=$(pwd); for dir in $(ls); do cd $dir; git remote add origin lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/$dir; cd $curdir; done
<yofel> (untested, make a copy of your directory first ^^)
<clivejo> dont think its moved from I checked before bed
<yofel> oh
<yofel> that will probably fail, as 'origin' will already be taken by debian
<yofel> name it 'launchpad' or so
<clivejo> Ive stripped all the other remotes off
<yofel> ah ok
<clivejo> there was origin, neon, sedcution or something like that
<clivejo> so I stripped them all off and was trying to replace origin as LP
<clivejo> ok that seems to have worked
<clivejo> Ill push one of them as a test
<clivejo> fatal: remote error: '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/akonadi' is not a valid Git repository path.
<clivejo> do I need a +git, https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> clivejo: yes, you need +git
<yofel> see docs
<telegram> <@Clifford>: *growls and hisses at LP*
<clivejo> this makes no sense
<clivejo> is it a personal repo?
<clivejo> [url "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/~USER/+git/"]
<clivejo>         insteadof = lpme:
<yofel> no, it's a public one
<clivejo> $ git remote add origin lp:~USER/PROJECT
<yofel> no
<yofel> [url "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/"]
<yofel>         insteadof = lp:
<clivejo> yes thats what I have in my .gitconfig
<yofel> then lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/$REPO
<yofel> erm
<clivejo> user as me
<yofel> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/$REPO
<yofel> see "Repository URLs" section
<clivejo> so its the https://code.launchpad.net/~OWNER/PROJECT/+git/REPOSITORY
<clivejo> OWNER = kubuntu-packagers, PROJECT = kubuntu-packaging, and REPOSITORY = package name?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> but I don't think launchpad supports pushing over https, so use git+ssh
<yofel> i.e. lp:
<clivejo> git remote add origin lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/$dir ?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> I dont see the logic at all !
<yofel> why not? It's essentially the bzr url, just with +git inside
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> its pushed it somewhere
<clivejo> but only master branch by the looks of it
<yofel> yeah, we don't want that
<yofel> remove the repo again and only push all relevant branches
<yofel> with tags
<clivejo> how do I do that jedi master?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi  the trash can on this page?
<clivejo> ah there is a manage webhooks thingie on that page
<yofel> yes, the trash bin
<clivejo> wonder can we use that to hook KCI
<yofel> and yes, that's what we'll have to configure for KCI
<clivejo> ok deleted
<clivejo> how do I push only certain branches
<clivejo> do I have to checkout each one and push?
<yofel> probably make a static list of all the branches that we possibly care about, then loop over those
<yofel> if a repo doesn't have a branch it'll just fail to push
<clivejo> sorry, Ive never done anything like this before
<yofel> and we can leave the branches in debian for a while, until we're sure we migrated everything
<clivejo> so we dont want master?
<yofel> in bash, make a space seperated var like branches="foo bar xy", then you can run: for branch in $branches; do...
<yofel> well
<yofel> if we want to use gbp how it's supposed to be used, our code has to be in 'master'. Not the debian packaging
<yofel> so if you push master, it would be a dead branch that'll eventually be deleted
<clivejo> I was going to do "do-all git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive"
<clivejo> just do baby steps so I know whats going on!
<yofel> well, as you would be doing several things with a branch, I would make a list of branches and use loops.
<yofel> But yeah, even then I usually do at least one repo by hand until I know a working command chain
<clivejo> do we need kubuntu_vivid branch?
<yofel> I would keep it, just to have the history
<clivejo> so basically kubuntu_*
<yofel> right
<clivejo> Ill try bringing kubuntu_xenial_archive branch over first
<yofel> right
<yofel> for now try importing akonadi, note down everything you did, then later try to make a script out of that
<clivejo> git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive gives me an error: pathspec 'kubuntu_xenial_archive' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<clivejo> eak
<yofel> well, you removed the origin
<yofel> *remote
<clivejo> I only have master
<yofel> yes, by default it only checks out master
<yofel> maybe clone has a parameter to pull all branches
<clivejo> oh drat!
<clivejo> I thought it pulled it all down
<clivejo> git clone I mean
<clivejo> but removing the remote wipes the pointers?
<clivejo> in other repo's Ive done git clone package
<clivejo> then git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive and it changes to that branch without going online
<clivejo> I need food! be back later
<BluesKaj> 68 upgrades this morning on yakkety
<yofel> clivejo: yes, removing the remote removes the pointers.
<yofel> IIRC when you try to checkout a branch, it tries to get the local one, and if there is none, it searches the remotes one by one for a branch with the same name
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JimDimitriosArvanitis/posts/38UgEUzr5nH
<clivejo> so by remove the origin on these I have basically messed up this local copy
<clivejo> so I need to add a remote for lp and push to that?
<yofel> clivejo: you can go and add the debian remote back, git fetch everything and the copies should work again
 * yofel wonders if something's relevant for us https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-April/000156.html
<soee_> yofel: depends :D
<yofel> the qt 5.6 thing probably not, the nvidia one.. maybe
<soee_> i doubt we will be able to ship apps before 16.04.1 is released
<yofel> I'm talking about 15.08
<soee_> isn't this note related to Spectacle 16.04 ?
<yofel> sure, because that's the only supported version
<soee_> ah i see
<soee_> but anyway "Spectacle 16.04, as released, seems to have two pretty bad regressions."
<yofel> and? That's the usual thing with kde these days
<soee_> does it mean it is only in 16.04 ? the regressions ?
<yofel> well, the first patch seems to be a qt5.6 change, the next one isn't quite clear
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive , FW 5.21 X/WIP| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> archive open again
<yofel> oh, we'll be getting gcc 6
<yofel> "Fun"
<clivejo> yofel: I cant seem to stop it pushing master :(
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi
<yofel> what are you running?
<clivejo> git push lp --all
<yofel> well that'll ofc. push master if you say --all
<clivejo> but surely all is all
<clivejo> all of the f'in branches not just master
<clivejo> right deleted
<clivejo> ok so git push lp seems to push just xenial branch
<yofel> that depends on the push behavior
<yofel> I think current default is to push all local branches
<clivejo> Ill just check them out individually
<clivejo> can I let this rip?
<clivejo> ie push all this local xenial_archive branches to LP
<clivejo> it will probably take a while 
<clivejo> yofel: ^
<yofel> hm, sure... did your test include the tags?
<clivejo> no
<yofel> we need those..
<clivejo> dont they come with the branches?
<yofel> not by default
 * clivejo shakes head
<yofel> welcome to git :P
<clivejo> if I just push all this xenial_archive branches I can add those later?
<clivejo> is there no way to just copy the entire thing over and the rm the master branch?
<yofel> maybe there is, but I would have to read the git docs
<yofel> there should be a way to checkout all remote branches and then push those in one go...
<yofel> but I think that needs some custom git configuration
<yofel> there's also parameters to include the tags
<yofel> but again I would have to do that myself to figure it out
<soee_> #git for help
<sgclark> --follow-tags ?
<yofel> that's for pushing, fetch has a different one IIRC
<yofel> but clone might already include them..
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi friends
<BluesKaj_> hi Sick_Rimmit, w
<Sick_Rimmit> I am making a video about my ubuntu tablet, connected to 52 inch plasma TV in convergence mode
<Sick_Rimmit> using xchat from the tablet right now
<Sick_Rimmit> he he
<BluesKaj_> connected via ?
<BluesKaj_> networked i guess, my old plasma tv has no such amenities
<Sick_Rimmit> hdmi to TV
<Sick_Rimmit> using the tablets Wifi
<Sick_Rimmit> Bluetooth kbd, and mouse
<Sick_Rimmit> its a great experience, sitting on the sofa, with massive screen 
<Sick_Rimmit> xchat in 1 window, firefox and launchpad in the other
<mamarley> Connecting display by a cable is really the only appropriate way to do it.  Displays require so much bandwidth that even Gigabit Ethernet is not fast enough.  Compression can be used, but that results in lag and artifacting.
<BluesKaj_> yup, been doing that for 6yrs with 46" panasonic plasma tv,from the pc to the tv via dvi-hdmi cable
<mamarley> A PC with two 4K monitors will send 1.35 gigabytes per second of data out of its GPU.
<mamarley> (Yes, gigabytes, not gigabits.)
<BluesKaj_> I'm 10 ft/3M away from the tv and the pc with wireless KB and mouse ...a comfy setup for an old guy :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> mamarley, I was thinking about that this morning, and wondered if the TV had an Xserver then it could be done ove Wifi using X
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: You mean X11 forwarding?  That is a very chatty protocol and tends to be quite slow, even on fast network connections.
<BluesKaj_> by the time there's enough source material for a 4k tv I'll probly be in an urn sittng on the mantle :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> No I mean straight X.
<mamarley> Oh, I agree that a 4K TV is probably a waste of money at this point.  But 4K monitors are awesome.
<Sick_Rimmit> Used it before for LTSP, had 40 clients running off 1 IBM server on a 100mb network, it worked smooth
<Sick_Rimmit> Not 4K mind you
<Sick_Rimmit> more like 1024 x 768 I think
<Sick_Rimmit> But yes ubuntuttablet is connect via HDMI
 * mamarley is very skeptical about transmitting putting any kind of network between a computer and its display.
<Sick_Rimmit> Well that is exactly what X was designed to do.
<Sick_Rimmit> Back in the Mini computer Dumb Terminal world
<Sick_Rimmit> X is really good at it too
<mamarley> Back in those days people didn't expect 3840x2160 60FPS Vsync. :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh sure, don't get me wrong UHD Gaming any going to happen
<Sick_Rimmit> But for having this experience I've got now but without the cable, I reckon it would work.
<Sick_Rimmit> Could probably make it happen with a Raspberry Pi as the Xserver, and Tablet as the client
<mamarley> In my experience, the RasPi has incredibly slow 2D X support, made even worse if you put it in 32-bit color instead of 16-bit color.
<mamarley> Non-CPU-limited GLES applications and video that conforms exactly to the hardware decoding support of the GPU work fine, but anything else is too slow to be usable.
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I'm off for a bit, got friends coming round. see you folks leter
<clivejo> I have no idea how to do this git madness
<sgclark> clivejo: can't add a git remote and then merge it in?
<clivejo> sgclark: but how do I get the branches and tags all over in the first place?
<clivejo> Ive cloned the all locally
<clivejo> git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> and "git push lp" pushes the xenial branch to LP 
<clivejo> I can do that manually for all the branches
<clivejo> but how do I bring over the tags?
<sgclark> hmm google had no answers?
<clivejo> I assumed that they would follow the branches, but no!
<sgclark> oh :(
<clivejo> git doesnt make anything easy!
<mamarley> clivejo: If you think git is hard, you should try CVS sometime!
<clivejo> the #git channel said to rsync them over
<sgclark> rsync tags? interesting
<sgclark> I guess do that then
<clivejo> sgclark: rsync the entire file structure Im guessing
<clivejo> but I dunno how to log into debian and lp
<clivejo> to put the file in the right place
<clivejo> plus I dont want the entire debian archive
<sgclark> can login debian with your git credentials. LP I have no clue...
<sgclark> maybe sync it local and then push it? dunno
<clivejo> anyways how are you getting on?
<sgclark> I was told this would be easy! *peers at yofel*
<clivejo> having any more fun than me?!?
<clivejo> its probably me just making it hard :/
<sgclark> well, not terribly exciting work doing all these by hand. Repetitive.
<sgclark> almost done with frameworks. well uploading, not necessarily fixing.
<clivejo> thats the next fun job :)
<clivejo> these 5.21 packages did you merge with debian first?
<clivejo> or just with the new packages
<sgclark> I did not, if we do merge, it will have to be with current dev release work, aka yak
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> aka yak!
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> I likes it
<clivejo> dev aka yak
<clivejo> hi slhk_
<slhk_> hi clivejo
<clivejo> do you happen to know much about git?
<slhk_> not really much, but you can try to ask
<clivejo> we are trying to copy our packaging from debian servers to launchpad
<clivejo> but we only want to bring over our branches ie kubuntu_*
<slhk_> clivejo: I would clone (gets me only master), list all branches and individually pull those that match the criteria, pull all tags
<slhk_> but there is sure a more "expert" way to do it
<clivejo> but how do I pull the tags?
<clivejo> magic
<clivejo> ahhh I give up
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: /me: wonders when the kubuntu-devs sleep
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: What an awesome team 😃
<soee> clivejo: gti pull --tags ?
<soee> *git
<clivejo> cant sleep, have nightmares about git ending the world as we know it
<soee> clivejo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16678072/fetching-all-tags-from-a-remote-with-git-pull
<soee> git fetch --all 
<slhk_> git fetch --tags
<clivejo> git fetch --all is going out to all the remotes
<soee> and you want to get tags of specific branch ?
<clivejo> I want all the kubuntu branches and associated tags
<soee> how many of kubutnu bramches there is ?
<clivejo> about 7
<clivejo> maybe 8 in frameworks now
<clivejo> yeah, Scarlett is working on kubuntu_xenial_backports
<slhk_> clivejo: tags for branches you pull should be retrieved automatically, if you don't use --no-tags
<slhk_> so pulling the branch is enough
<clivejo> thats what I thought
<clivejo> does LP not show tags maybe?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/
<soee> this is what you pushed ?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> from here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/
<soee> well if i clone debian it has tags
<soee> if i clone yours it does not
<clivejo> yup, this is the problem and why my brain is turning to mush
<clivejo> oh oh oh
<clivejo> I think I pushed the tags
<slhk_> when you push I think you have to explicitly push tags
<clivejo> slhk_: correct!
<clivejo> git push lp --tags
<soee> git push lp --all ?
<clivejo> ah yes, I can see them on the web now
<soee> lp i remote name ?
<clivejo> lp=launchpad
<soee> yup now they are there :)
<clivejo> nope, --all doesnt push the tags
<clivejo> have to do that separately
<soee> that is what they said me now on #git
<soee> [00:08] <milki> push --tags
<clivejo> so I need to checkout all my kubuntu branches locally
<clivejo> push the branches and push the tags
<clivejo> sure thats just easy peasy
<soee> write some script ? :D
<clivejo> paste it for me soee :P
<clivejo> soee: you should write a how to as well !
<slhk_> soee: are you scripting it?
<soee> slhk_: nope, i am not an expert on this filed
<clivejo> thats his homework for tomorrow
<soee> and i'm to exhausted
<clivejo> and I have no idea how to get rid of master branch :/
<soee> ?
<soee> before or after push ?
<clivejo> master is debian
<clivejo> dont need it
<clivejo> but it always wants to push it
<soee> https://matthew-brett.github.io/pydagogue/gh_delete_master.html
<soee> http://superuser.com/questions/748058/how-do-i-delete-origin-master-in-git
<bkerensa> o/
<clivejo> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi
<clivejo> time for bed, night all
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-27
<Sick_Rimmit> Good Morning friends
<lordievader> o/
<vip> hi ho
<soee> \o
<yofel> moin
<renee77> hey all
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Hello renee77
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: How are you ?
<soee> hiho renee77
<renee77> I'm strugling 
<renee77> lol
<renee77> I cant figure out what I am supposed to do with triaging, I know how it is done but not know where I get involved. There a many bugreports saying the are duplicates etc but not assigned or redirected
 * clivejo is struggling too
 * renee77 hugs@clivejo
 * clivejo kicks git
<renee77> hehe that is my next question
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Alright renee77
<renee77> trying to get partitiomanager in kdevelop
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I am at work right now, but I can help you later this evening
<renee77> but git support plugin unchecks everytime
<renee77> Tonight not sure it is kingsday but will try to come online if possible, but I will look for you tomorow evening
<renee77> For now does anyone know why I cant select git support?
<renee77> or do I have to uncheck github provider
<renee77> been searching online but not getting to a solution
 * renee77 feeling stupid, I think it helps to install git package (made a clean install yesterday *blush*
<clivejo> but on the plus side, you'll never make that mistake again :)
<renee77> hehe true
 * ahoneybun has too much sleep
 * clivejo has not enough sleep
 * clivejo had nightmares about git
<ahoneybun> yakes
<renee77> lol  wanna talk about it ;-)
<clivejo> The git archive become aware and tried to take over the world
<clivejo> and I accidently deleted debian's repo's
<clivejo> :O
<soee> lol
<renee77> ahh but it wanted to have beter clivejo repo's 
<renee77> bugless
<clivejo> which meant debian was dead and I was the most hated person in the Debian world
<renee77> aiiii
<clivejo> and LP repo just kept growing and evolving, spawning new branches for emotions and thought
<clivejo> craziness all round!
<soee> how could this happen ?
<clivejo> it cant :P
<soee> you cloned repos, changed  remotes  and uploade dto LP ?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> soee: it was a dream, I was half asleep
<soee> ~.~
<clivejo> logic and reason dont exist
<clivejo> normal people dream about monsters and the undead, I dream about git repo's becoming self aware!
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: OK, I just go to find a link for you, which has good info about Bug.
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Here we are, this is Ovidiu, Aaron and I talking about Bug Triage, how it works for Kubuntu, where to go and what to do.
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: https://plus.google.com/b/112102796730023795852/events/c256vvlan1utb4hs8li9euomv28
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yofel> clivejo: I'm pretty sure someday a frustrated sysadmin will attach a neural network to a git repo, then it'll be self-aware
<BluesKaj> that's a scary thought 
<yofel> IKR
<soee> YAAAAAAAAY!
<soee> my fav game series ever Tomb Raider and this: Feral Interactive has let the cat out of the bag: Tomb Raider is shipping for Linux today!..
<sitter> RIP life
<soee> :D
<BluesKaj> Hi soee, sitter, yofel , a user is aking if the devs are going to "port" kjots to Xenial ?
<BluesKaj> aking-asking 
<soee> is it part of KDE apps 
<soee> ?
<soee> !package kjots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kjots
<soee> !package kjot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kjot
<soee> !xenial kjot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xenial kjot
<yofel> !info kjots xenial
<ubottu> Package kjots does not exist in xenial
<yofel> !info kjots trusty
<ubottu> kjots (source: kdepim): note-taking utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 389 kB, installed size 1378 kB
<yofel> ah, now I remember
<yofel> BluesKaj: no, that's one of the applications that the kdepim developers killed during the kf5 porting (at least for now)
<tsdgeos> yofel: http://download.kde.org/stable/kjots/
<yofel> ah, so it's back, thanks
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks for your answer, I passed it on.
<yofel> yw. The 'no' for xenial stands even with there being a 5.0.1 release
 * yofel wonders if one could do that with snappy..
 * genii makes more coffee
<ronnoc> Hi guys this should definitely be posted to the Wire - esp. since there's been no activity since January ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jsZ3xw0lck&feature=youtu.be 
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> thats a beta release
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1620 kB, installed size 7975 kB
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop xenial
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<clivejo> we shipped 5.5.5 not 5.5.4
<clivejo> and apps 15.12.3 instead of 15.12.1
<ronnoc> so...maybe post with an asterisked clarification?
<clivejo> or review the released version :/
<ronnoc> fair enough. just don't shoot the messenger ;)
<clivejo> I wouldnt shoot you :P
<clivejo> and the trout is reserved for soee_
<mamarley> clivejo: Here's a herring.  🐟  You can use that instead. :)
<clivejo> yofel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY1bFbGbQDg 6mins in
<clivejo> Device Manager worked in Virtual Box, but not on actual hardware
<clivejo> well 5.38 onwards
<clivejo> can anyone confirm that?
<ronnoc> lol
 * soee installs Tomb Raider on steam ... :)
<clivejo> soee: are you on kubuntu or neon?
<soee> clivejo: kubuntu 
 * clivejo wonders if the device manager is working in Neon
<soee> device ?
<clivejo> settings > device manager
<clivejo> allows you to install 3rd party drivers for video etc
<clivejo> hasnt worked in a while
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: /me uses NVIDIA Cards so might have issues with ath
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: *that
<clivejo> Aaron do you know what its called?
<clivejo> I know the settings is called KCM
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Driver Manager?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> like what package installs it
<clivejo> also who runs the bot here?
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: we used to use Jockey till shadeshalyer made his own
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: the IRC one?
<clivejo> needs to be updated to make xenial current
<clivejo> and dev aka yak +1
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: no clue about the package name
<soee> so driver or device manager ... ?
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Driver Manager I believe
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: you can still use "jockey" I think when using krunner
<clivejo> ah found it kcmshell5 kcm_driver_manager
<soee> kubuntu-driver-manager ?
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: maybe
<soee> !package kubuntu-driver-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kubuntu-driver-manager
<soee> !package kubuntu-driver-manager xenial
<ubottu> soee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clivejo> !info package
<ubottu> Package package does not exist in wily
<soee> !info kubuntu-driver-manager xenial
<ubottu> kubuntu-driver-manager (source: kubuntu-driver-manager): Driver Manager for Kubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.10ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 371 kB
<clivejo> Bug 1530523
<ubottu> bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: I think I'm hitting that too
<genii> Here also
<clivejo> +1
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: never bothered to open it since 15.10
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: /me confirms
<clivejo> dont think it worked in 15.10 either
<genii> It's stalling in both Wily and Xenial for me
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: /me hates HexChat
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: on Windows anyway
<clivejo> dont use windows :P
 * clivejo shakes head
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: yea
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: whatever
<soee> well in the end it allows to install 2 things: microcode for cpu and gpu driver and both can be installed manually :)
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> yeah, but why isnt it installing the 2 things mr soee
<soee> because it i scollecting data of whoel world :D it is spy
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: damn it synergy is not passing my mouse input...
 * clivejo wonders why it only has a s390x for xenial
<mamarley> clivejo: Probably because the other arches were copied from Wily and it was never uploaded directly to Xenial.
<clivejo> Ive thrown a 16.04version rebuild at LP
<clivejo> maybe some of the toolchain has been updated from the binary was built?
<clivejo> its building ok :/
<clivejo> ok lets install the rebuild
<clivejo> nope, still failing
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: can I help with anyting,
<sick_rimmit> no idea what I am doing
<sick_rimmit> but lets not let that get in the way :-)
<clivejo> Im trying to figure out why the device manager isnt working
<clivejo> source code seems to be here - http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager.git
<clivejo> would you have a look rick
<sick_rimmit> sure
<clivejo> can you help me setup kdevelop?
<sick_rimmit> Yep
<sick_rimmit> Installed.
<sick_rimmit> ?
<clivejo> it will be in a sec
<sick_rimmit> You'll need the Git plugin enabled.. it is in settings >  configure kdevelop > plugins
<sick_rimmit> Check Git to turn it on
<clivejo> looks like its on
<sick_rimmit> let me know when your ready and I can talk you through pulling the kcm-driver-code
<clivejo> ok lets try
<sick_rimmit> project > fetch project
<sick_rimmit> Change cvs from SVN to Git
<sick_rimmit> create a folder say kcm-driver-mngr
<sick_rimmit> then paste
<sick_rimmit> git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager.git
<sick_rimmit> in the source box
<sick_rimmit> hit Get
<clivejo> how do I know its done it?
<sick_rimmit> The next button with go Blue
<sick_rimmit> then you click it
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> sitting waiting on nothing!
<sick_rimmit> patience
<sick_rimmit> If it let you click Get then it's all goof
<sick_rimmit> s/goof/good/
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> but I kinda expected something to happen
<clivejo> *ping* foods done
<sick_rimmit> Cool
<sick_rimmit> see in the white window the git call and then exit 0
<sick_rimmit> Kdevelop hands off to git, and then has to wait for git to clone and return a status
<sick_rimmit> That used to catch me out, I would think it had crashed
<sick_rimmit> could probably benefit from a progress bar
<sick_rimmit> So now you have the project listed with Master in grey next to it.
<sick_rimmit> this is the branch currently checked out
<clivejo> ok Im in the next sreen
<clivejo> yeah, can see the project
<clivejo> I go into src?
<sick_rimmit> Just keep clicking next until the end
<sick_rimmit> the default project managers are fine
<clivejo> ok
<cyphermox> debfx: hey, do you remember https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/739943 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739943 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "package kubuntu-default-settings 1:11.04ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Medium,Fix released]
<clivejo> back to the green start screen
<cyphermox> (setting the original /etc/newt/palette rather than /etc/newt/palette.ubuntu)
<sick_rimmit> OK, so now you have a kcm-driver-manager session ?
<sick_rimmit> can you click that ?
<sick_rimmit> !image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<sick_rimmit> !imgur
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imgur
<sick_rimmit> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyphermox> debfx: I'm asking only because I was surprised to see it changed by kubuntu-settings on my system, and wondered if it still made sense to make that change (ie. if it really makes a difference for the kubuntu colors, that's a good reason)
<clivejo> I dont see a session
<sick_rimmit> some thing like this
<sick_rimmit> http://imgur.com/yO2Iq7s
<sick_rimmit> We can dive into BBB if it gets tricky, and share screen
<clivejo> I think I have that now
<sick_rimmit> OK Cool
<sick_rimmit> So now the question is what is or is not the beahviour you were expecting
<debfx> cyphermox: no, that was 5 years ago :P
<cyphermox> debfx: I understand ;)
<clivejo> I can see main.cpp
<clivejo> K_PLUGIN_FACTORY(KcmDriverFactory,
<clivejo>                  registerPlugin<Module>("kcm-driver-manager");)
<debfx> cyphermox: anyway I'm no longer involved in kubuntu development so you have to discuss that with current kubuntu-devs
<cyphermox> debfx: mmkay
 * sick_rimmit grabs monacle and heads off to main.cpp
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm.
 * sick_rimmit Wonders what the status of clivejo: libqapt installation is
<clivejo> huh?
<sick_rimmit> standard or clivejo: packaged 
<clivejo> I dont understand the question!
<sick_rimmit> module.h
<sick_rimmit> sets up 3 namespace deps
<sick_rimmit> one of which is Qapt
<clivejo> yeah, that would be to do that installation of the drivers
<sick_rimmit> completely guessing here, as I don't know what kcm is doing or not doing
<clivejo> This probes the system for hardware that could benefit from propriety software and installs it
<clivejo> ie NVidia grpahics driver
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes, replaces jockey
<clivejo> I think its a front end to something
<sick_rimmit> the problem with it is ?
<sick_rimmit> libqapt will be the install / search cache
<sick_rimmit> I reckon
<clivejo> problem is Bug 1530523
<ubottu> bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<sick_rimmit> Oh ah right
<sick_rimmit> Can you reproduce it on your machine ?
<sick_rimmit> I am on 15.10 here right now
<clivejo> yes
<sick_rimmit> OK..
<clivejo> I think it does same on 15.10
<clivejo> can you try?
<sick_rimmit> Nope works for me
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> so whats changed!
<sick_rimmit> try calling it from the command line, see what output you get
<clivejo> nothing
<sick_rimmit> hmmm 
<sick_rimmit> did your new builds of libqapt make it into Xenial, the one for muon ?
<clivejo> yes
<sick_rimmit> hmmm not that then
<sick_rimmit> Odds are that kcm is using libqapt in a similar way to muon
<sick_rimmit> try calling it again but this time with strace
<sick_rimmit> strace kcm-manager or whatever its called
<clivejo> the only change to libqapt was to make it emmit signals
<sick_rimmit> that would fit the frame
<sick_rimmit> I mean the previous version
<sick_rimmit> where it didn't emit them
<clivejo> thats why muon was crashing
<sick_rimmit> If kcm has a slot awaiting a signal then et voila! stuck code
<sick_rimmit> ok don;t worry too much about that
<sick_rimmit> can you get strace to run kcm
<clivejo> it runs and gets stuck
<clivejo> strace keeps displaying this over and over
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16088409/
 * sick_rimmit grabs monacle
<sick_rimmit> If you sit for a few seconds hands off machine does it continue output
<clivejo> yes
<sick_rimmit> strace is a Stack trace utility so it picks up mouse, kdb, everything really
<clivejo> just sits there doing that
<clivejo> until I close the window
<sick_rimmit> Ok so it is stuck in a loop doing something
<sick_rimmit> question is what ?
<sick_rimmit> so run it again without strace then ps uax to find its process id
<clivejo> was hoping you could answer that
<sick_rimmit> then lets try lsof 
 * sick_rimmit needs man pages
<sick_rimmit> ah yes
<sick_rimmit> lsof -p <pid>
<sick_rimmit> that will tell us what it is doing
<clivejo> looks like it refreshed my package list
<clivejo> dev/urandom
<clivejo> /tmp/qapt-sock-3bf25b14c38b41b3a3540f48d3546b04
<sick_rimmit> Alright that's progress
<clivejo> it is?
<sick_rimmit> So it's waiting on the qapt socket
<clivejo> what does that mean?
<sick_rimmit> it is an interprocess communication
<clivejo> ah
<sick_rimmit> kcm -> qapt
<sick_rimmit> so now it is qapt that is doing something and kcm is awaiting it
<sick_rimmit> so ps uax qapt
<sick_rimmit> and lsof again
<sick_rimmit> what is qapt doing ?
<clivejo> nothing
<clivejo> its not running
<sick_rimmit> Ah ok, because it's a library
 * sick_rimmit thinking....
 * sick_rimmit running kcm here
<clivejo> what version of libqapt are you running in wily?
<sick_rimmit> Ah the one I compiled
<sick_rimmit> good point
<sick_rimmit> what is the comand to invoke kcm
<clivejo> kcmshell5 kcm_driver_manager
<clivejo> did you install libqapt globally?
<clivejo> !info libqapt3 wily
<ubottu> libqapt3 (source: libqapt): QApt library package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu1.1 (wily), package size 133 kB, installed size 418 kB
<sick_rimmit> Ah brill 
<sick_rimmit> Ah ah
<sick_rimmit> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sick_rimmit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16088695/
<sick_rimmit> Compare that with what you got
<clivejo> Ill have to install it again!
<clivejo> just a sec
 * soee_ 50 minutes
<clivejo> ok I dont have /var/cache/apt-xapian-index/index.1/postlist.DB
<clivejo> I have the tmp/qapt-sock
<clivejo> but not the anon_inode
<clivejo> kcmshell5 22846 clivejo   64u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0   575670 type=STREAM
<clivejo> I have that instead
<sick_rimmit> hmmm apt-xapian installed ?
<sick_rimmit> dpkg --get-selections | grep apt-xapian
<sick_rimmit> wondering if it is a missing dependency
<clivejo> !info apt-xapian
<ubottu> Package apt-xapian does not exist in wily
<clivejo> !info apt-xapian-index
<ubottu> apt-xapian-index (source: apt-xapian-index): maintenance and search tools for a Xapian index of Debian packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46ubuntu1 (wily), package size 55 kB, installed size 328 kB
<clivejo> !info apt-xapian-index xenial
<ubottu> apt-xapian-index (source: apt-xapian-index): maintenance and search tools for a Xapian index of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.47ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 268 kB
<sick_rimmit> Ah I wonder if it brought it in for me when I did build-dep for Muojn
<clivejo> valorie mentioned she had xapian when she installed muon
<clivejo> issues
<sick_rimmit> xapian seems to be the search library / indexer for apt
<clivejo> yeah
<sick_rimmit> I read this today on J Thomas's blog
<clivejo> tends to just work
<sick_rimmit> Well..
<sick_rimmit> what we do know is that in your instance. kcmshell is blocked by a non returning socket /var/qapt
<sick_rimmit> I am afraid at this point I am out of my depth
<clivejo> me too
<valorie> hmmm, apt-cache policy tells me I have it installed
<clivejo> I wonder would Carlo know?
<sick_rimmit> but I reckon pasting all this info to the LP Bug will really help the next person
<clivejo> Rick, mind doing that?
<clivejo> Im about ready for bed!
<sick_rimmit> Can I get a paste of your lsof output
<clivejo> :( Ive shut it all down
<clivejo> does yours show a list of drivers you can install?
<sick_rimmit> Bug updated :-D
<sick_rimmit> I'm going to wrap it up
<sick_rimmit> nite all
<sick_rimmit> Hey I am back on my Ubuntu tablet using chatter client, pretty cool
<sick_rimmit> Hey Carlo
<sick_rimmit> I have been doing some bug triage on muon, and have created a local feature branch, made a few tiny tiny mods
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-28
<valorie> ha, first rick says he's going to bed, then he reappears on his tablet, still bug-fixing!
<soee> yay frameworks are almost green!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Maxiride> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Maxiride
<Maxiride> May I invoke your help once again? xD
<BluesKaj> let
<BluesKaj> in #kubuntu woukd be best
<mamarley> So has anyone dared to install KF5 5.21 from the staging PPA yet?
<sgclark> I have not called for testers
<mamarley> Sorry, not up-to-date on backlog.
<sgclark> it seems kactivities-stats depends on a plasma package kactivitysystemrd
<sgclark> which is bizaare for a framework...
<mamarley> That is weird.
<mamarley> Seems like a good way to create a circular dependency loop.
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel: I was messing about with git last night https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/extra-cmake-modules and all or nothing if scripted, well I certainly don't feel comfortable deleting in a script.
<sgclark> I however, could not get webhooks to work at all. perhaps sitter will help
<acheron88> I saw it updated, so disabled that ppa for now.
<sitter> I literally do not know what a webhook is
<sgclark> sitter: How would I could about triggering a jenkins job with just an url, it fails with https://paste.kde.org/psvrqyvi7
<yofel> that repo looks rather wrong
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/extra-cmake-modules/refs/heads vs http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/extra-cmake-modules.git/refs/
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/extra-cmake-modules/refs/ rather
<yofel> at least the tags did get uploaded, only the branches are junk
<sgclark> ...
<yofel> sitter: how do the jobs get triggered anyway? All I could find in jenkins was repo polling..
<yofel> sgclark: you need to check out all branches locally, then push those. If you push remote branches it seems to prepend the remote name, which we don't want
<yofel> (that's what my plan was at least)
<sgclark> triggering won't work anyone now that I think about it, the webhook is per repo and not per branch.
<sgclark> s/anyone/anyway/
<sitter> yofel:             curl http://kci.pangea.pub/git/notifyCommit?url=git.debian.org:/git/${repo_path}
<yofel> hm, and if the webook would trigger the merger, and the merger trigger the builds? (Isn't that how it works now?)
<sitter> this basically makes jenkins check all jobs that *have polling enabled* if their scm url matches the one you notify about
<sitter> if they match a poll is schedule
<sitter> strictly speaking jenkins only does poll-on-demand. you can give it but load of additional information though at which point jenkins could decide to not even poll
<sitter> e.g. if you give the topmost ref 
<sitter> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Git+Plugin#GitPlugin-Pushnotificationfromrepository
<sitter> yofel: builds get triggered on their own if there is something to build
<yofel> right, during the night..
 * yofel wonders what's inside the launchpad POST
<sitter> say you push kubuntu_unstable of yolo -> triggerse merger_yolo && triggers xenial_unstable_yolo -> merger doesn't do anything because unstable is pretty much the last branch it would merge into, no push occurs -> xenial_unstable_yolo builds all the same because it noticed that kubuntu_unstable has a new commit
<sitter> additionally at 0 utc all mergers are polled. afterwards all builds are polled
<sitter> sgclark: that error seems fishy. we only curl the url I pasted above
<sitter> so I am guessing the url you call was wrong
<sgclark> tried the token url in jenkins wiki
<sgclark> anyway it won't work
<sgclark> lp POST won't work
<sgclark> thanks for your help
<sitter> sgclark: why wouldn't it work?
<sgclark> it allows for only an url (per repo)
<sitter> sgclark: jenkins doesn't care though
<yofel> jenkins can't extract any information from the post?
<sitter> oh
<sitter> it posts more information?
<sitter> now the name webhook makes more sense xD
<sgclark> yes
<yofel> https://help.launchpad.net/API/Webhooks
<sitter> what you need is some service that accepts the post and then does things with it
<sgclark> mm yes
<sitter> that could either be a simple python/ruby/go/rust app that essentially provides an api endpoint or a jenkins plugin
<sitter> I'd go with former and simply translate the hook into a notify url for jenkins
<sitter> less work for sure ^^
<yofel> probably
<sitter> The body of the request will be JSON.
<sitter> ahurr durr
<sitter> 10 lines of ruby maybe ;)
<sitter> if you opt for integrating it with jenkins... the github plugin does exactly the same thing with github's webhook api, so you could check that for some code inspiration
<sitter> by that I mean, if you want to write a jenkins plugin to handle this rather than a standalone service
<yofel> the standalone service would be a script with a socket that converts the post into a jenkins trigger?
<sitter> aye
<yofel> should be doable I guess
<sitter> basically: make a httpserver -> listen to post -> upon post -> check remote is launchpad -> if launchpad, parse payload from json -> build jenkins urly from payload -> http GET jenkins url
<yofel> can we use aribtrary ports on the server?
<sitter> yes, but you need to ask clemens to open them
<sitter> you could also have apache proxy them though
<yofel> true..
<sitter> e.g. jenkins actually runs on :8080 on that host but gets proxied
<clivejo> sitter: how did you make a copy of the debian git repo for Neon?
<soee_> :D
<sitter> clivejo: with a foreach loop I'd say
<clivejo> did you do it or JR?
<sitter> jer
<sitter> jr
<clivejo> ah cool
<clivejo> is it hosted on weegie?
<clivejo> sitter: also did you help on the kcm driver manage project?
<sitter> yes
<clivejo> any idea why it would stop working on 16.04, but works in 15.10?
<clivejo> seems to be stuck/blocked waiting on a qapt socket
<sitter> no idea
<clivejo> any suggestions how I could debug it further?
<sitter> gdb it, start a qaptworker and gdb that as well
<clivejo> I dont know how to gdb a library
<clivejo> gapt is libqapt3 lib ?
<clivejo> qapt even
<clivejo> slhk_: ping
<marco-parillo> Based on the topic, KF5 5.21 is in the X staging PPA, not Y, but too early for testers (which we usually do from -landing, anway), correct?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> we are trying to move the packaging to LP for dev aka yak
<shadeslayer> clivejo: question, can you query the dbus interface
<shadeslayer> for the data
<clivejo> shadeslayer: how do I test that?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: let me see,
<shadeslayer> clivejo: try : qdbus org.kubuntu.DriverManager
<clivejo> I get /
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> escape/DriverManager
<clivejo> it seems to be blocking on qapt socket
<clivejo> Bug 1530523
<ubottu> bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<clivejo> the module seems to update the package list
<clivejo> then opens a socket to qapt and just waits
<shadeslayer> clivejo: does querying the dbus interface get you a response?
<clivejo> yes
<shadeslayer> it lists the drivers?
<shadeslayer> when you query a method in there
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> :/DriverManager
<shadeslayer> I don't remember the method names, so you'll have to check it yourself
<clivejo> ignore : its to stop IRC thinking they are commands
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> clivejo: that's only part of it
<clivejo> <node name="/DriverManager">
<shadeslayer> try : qdbus org.kubuntu.DriverManager /DriverManager
<shadeslayer> and then try one of the methods it lists there
<clivejo> <method name="devices">
<clivejo> how do I try it?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: what does qdbus org.kubuntu.DriverManager /DriverManager output?
<shadeslayer> can you pastebin it?
<clivejo> method QString org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable.Introspect()
<clivejo> method {D-Bus type "a{sa{sv}}"} org.kubuntu.DriverManager.devices()
<clivejo> thats the output, two lines
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> qdbus --literal org.kubuntu.DriverManager /DriverManager org.kubuntu.DriverManager.devices
<clivejo> takes a few seconds
<clivejo> but is outputing my hardware
<shadeslayer> awesome
<clivejo> my nvidia graphics and cpu-microcode
<shadeslayer> so that works, and the problem is in the C++ bits
<clivejo> thats what I usually see in the driver manager and I can install the drivers then
<clivejo> yeah, I think all that bit works
<clivejo> its the package stuff thats broken
<shadeslayer> yeah
<clivejo> it does an apt update
<shadeslayer> clivejo: it does a update before querying?
<clivejo> then just hangs waiting on something
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I can see it downloading from the archive
<clivejo> checking for updates
<clivejo> then it opens a socket to qapt and freezes
<clivejo> /tmp/qapt-sock-xxxxxxxx
<clivejo> then kcmshell5 22846 clivejo 64u unix 0x0000000000000000 0t0 575670 type=STREAM
<shadeslayer> that's the debconf socket I think
<clivejo> shadeslayer: anything else I can try to help bug track?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: talk to apol about qapt issues I think
<shadeslayer> read API docs?
<apol> clivejo: you can help bug track all of plasma :D
<clivejo> apol: I would if I knew how!
<apol> clivejo: how can we help you know?
<clivejo> sorry, I think Ill drop it for today, Im tired and now angry :(
<apol> clivejo: hope you're not angry at me :D if you like, tell me when your mana restores ^^
<clivejo> no, not at all.  Im angry at our so called local representatives.  Who have just spent 20mins telling me why I should vote for them next week
<clivejo> they are nothing but leeches who come out just before election time to make lists of promises and pledges and once elected do nothing!
<clivejo> meanwhile they rob us blind via taxing everything and argue over abortion and gay cakes
<clivejo> oh and flags, how could I forget that row
 * clivejo takes a deep breath
<clivejo> apol:  I was trying to look into why kcm driver manager is stuck in some kind of loop or blocked indefinitely
<clivejo> it seems to get to opening a socket to qapt and stops
<apol> you must be from USA
<clivejo> no
<apol> :)
<clivejo> N Ireland, stuck in a time warp
<apol> anyway, qapt is run through a dbus helper AFAIR
<apol> I thought that gay cakes were sorted over there
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> this driver manager works in 15.10 but is broken in 16.04
<clivejo> are you aware of any changes in that time frame to qapt that might cause it?
<apol> no
<apol> clivejo: Carlo Vanini worked on the last fixes, he might know
<clivejo> I tried to ping him earlier, but must not be around
<shadeslayer> clivejo: apol https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgarg%2Fkcm-driver-manager.git&a=blob&h=c7e550193a3d632eb7960b58775f80e5b6b02146&hb=cd751da5146543dc34b0d7417b515954c7b373c3&f=src%2FModule.cpp < line 85
<shadeslayer> that connect call is weird
<apol> clivejo: try e-mail, I've never talked to him on IRC
<shadeslayer> I sure write some weird code
<apol> shadeslayer: there's no connect at line 85
<shadeslayer> apol: 87-88
<apol> xD true
<apol> it's weird, it's not wrong though
<apol> i.e. compiles
<shadeslayer> yeah
<sgclark> yofel: it looks to me like 15.12 translations never made it into archive..
<shadeslayer> clivejo: would recommend stepping through Module.cpp via gdb
<shadeslayer> break on line Module.cpp:84 then step through it line by line
<shadeslayer> to see where it stops
<clivejo> can I do that from kdevelop?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: probably, I just use the command line
<sgclark> yofel: ok looks like only a chunk of them got missed somehow https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc
<sgclark> yofel: how do we get those in archive? sru?
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/KtEd5A51NvH :)
<renee77> hi all 
 * renee77 waving@clivejo
<soee_> hiho renee77
<renee77> :) is there someone availleble to show me how to triage?
<soee_> valorie: ^
 * soee_ can show only how to be annoying ;D
<renee77> I ve read about what I am supposed to do but not sure how i have to
<renee77> lol
<renee77> not realy familiar with irc is there a way to allert someone? want to go back to mastering code, but not want to mis oppurtunaty to get in to triaging. I feel I cant do anything usefull and I really want to :D " warned you about being a nasty volunteer ;-)"
<soee_> you just have to use someones nick
<soee_> like: hey renee77
<renee77> ah ok :)
<soee_> you can use TAB to autcomplete nicks
<soee_> we have also channels on Telegram app
<renee77> and thats where incoming ASCII BEL has to be selected
<renee77> ah ok have that one too on my pad
<renee77> not used but it was there
<soee_> :D
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: how can she join Telegram channels ?
<soee_> some invite is required or they are open?
<renee77> lol looking @ a blank screen account already made
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: hmm you should be able to join herw
<renee77> ok will be there soon ;)
<soee_> there are channels: kubuntu-devel, kubuntu-cafe
<soee_> and kubuntu i think
<soee_> renee77: you might want to join also community on Google+
<soee_> there are some news, discussions etc. sometimes
<renee77> oke thanks still have creamy screen
<renee77> reading faq now
<clivejo> oh well
<clivejo> I quit 
<clivejo> After a quiz I shouldnt even be allow near a computer
<clivejo> "Meh. You're fairly digital I suppose - but I wouldn't trust you with any hardcore Linux coding."
<sgclark> lol wut?
<clivejo> I took a quiz
<clivejo> it told me Im not geeky enough
<clivejo> oh well
 * sgclark giggles
<renee77>  lol
<sgclark> I think you're geeky enough clivejo :)
<soee_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPOyOM7wxlE
<clivejo> Ill have to resign from Kubuntu and start a career as a spoon whittler
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fruzi0QYweo
<clivejo> but Im not living in a tent
<renee77> hehe
 * renee77 was wondering
<soee_> will you use git to version spoons ?
<clivejo> no, thank god!
<clivejo> just a huge collection of special spoons!
<shadeslayer> I still haven't watched monty python :(
<soee_> sgclark: some problematic are this last 4 reds on frameworks list ?
 * soee_ throws holly hand granade at shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I have played Worms though :P
<clivejo> Ill supply free spoon to sgclark so she can beat soee_ over the head with :P
<soee_> ;D
<shadeslayer> I'll just ask my gf to bring it over when she visits next xD
<shadeslayer> so that I can watch it
<shadeslayer> because apparently netflix doesn't have it
<soee_> clivejo: what what you starts, i have this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk
<Odur> Upgrading report: From 15.10 to 16.04 with kubuntu backports and updates ppa enabled and a couple of other third-party repositories. Black screen on boot. Fixed by reinstalling nvidia driver and disabling secure boot. Amarok was gone, but after purging amarok-common and reinstalling amarok it was fine. Probably backports ppa's fault. Other than that, no problem!
<clivejo> LOL - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/28/windows_10_live_tv/
<mamarley> Hah, serves them right for running Windows®.
<clivejo> indeed!
<sgclark> shadeslayer: prepare an archive?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah just zip up everything 
<shadeslayer> whatever you want me to upload
 * sgclark ponders what that means
<shadeslayer> well, all of the .changes files with everything that is required in a upload
<shadeslayer> or a command to run that will generate everything
<shadeslayer> I'm sorry, I don't have enough time to go through things by hand, so it makes things easier if you can give me exactly what needs to be uploaded
<clivejo> hi rick
<sick_rimmit> Hey clivejo
<sick_rimmit> How you doing ?
<clivejo> calming down a bit
<sick_rimmit> Been hectic today ?
<clivejo> its election day for us next week
<clivejo> and the polictians are out being friendly with people
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes, that old chestnut
<clivejo> big posters strapped to every junction and hole in the hedge with their ugly mugs on it
<sick_rimmit> Ask them when they plan to get control of the country back ?
<clivejo> I had one here for 20mins
<clivejo> I just smiled and nodded and bit my tongue, but boy did they wind me up
<sick_rimmit> he hee yeah !
<clivejo> I need to train my dog to attack on command
<clivejo> have them scared to get out of the car
<sick_rimmit> They know not to come to see me, they'll get a darn good talking to
<sick_rimmit> I don't stand no nonsense, and I'm not interested political clap trap and philabuster.
<sick_rimmit> I know the facts, any nonesense and they get both barrels
<sick_rimmit> lol
 * ahoneybun thinks this should be in #kubuntu-offtipoc 
<ahoneybun> *kubuntu-offtopic
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Is right, well pointed out
<clivejo> hi slhk_
<sick_rimmit> Ooo I got a nice email from a Muon User, about a Bug. How awesome
<slhk_> hi clivejo!
<clivejo> slhk_: may I pick your brains?
<slhk_> clivejo: I've read your messages about kcm, I don't know it. should take a deep look
<clivejo> ah!
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager.git
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgarg%2Fkcm-driver-manager.git&a=blob&h=c7e550193a3d632eb7960b58775f80e5b6b02146&hb=cd751da5146543dc34b0d7417b515954c7b373c3&f=src%2FModule.cpp
<slhk_> but need to wait until monday, sorry
<clivejo> line 85
<clivejo> that seems to be were the code blocks on my xenial box
<clivejo> do you understand what its doing?
<slhk_> 85 is just building a file name, a string
<clivejo> well it connects to a socket of that name
<clivejo> then stops
<slhk_> so it is probably 86 which is blocking
<clivejo> slhk_: do you know if its possible to step through code in kdevelop
<slhk_> DebconfKde::DebconfGui constructor
<slhk_> I don't use kdevelop, but sure it is possible
<clivejo> what do you use?
<slhk_> but if you didn't compile the library yourself you need debug symbols and you need to tell it where to find the source code
<slhk_> I use qtcreator
<clivejo> wish I even understood what this code even does!
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha
<sick_rimmit> So line 86 is trying to invoke the DebconfGUI which is the popup box 
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: so we determined that the actually hardware detection is working
<clivejo> apt is doing an update
<clivejo> and seems to be hanging after this
<sick_rimmit> OK, 
<clivejo> but why does it run on your system with an updated libqapt?
<sick_rimmit> Long shot
<sick_rimmit> Is it ownership of the /tmp/qapt socket
<sick_rimmit> systemd likes to set tmp files that are owner specific and abstracted
<sick_rimmit> You could check that by lookng at socket owner and kcmshell5 process owner
<sick_rimmit> I'm stabbiing in the dark abit there 
<clivejo> oh!
<clivejo> its doing something
<sick_rimmit> ooo
<clivejo> oh maybe not
<clivejo> kcmshell5 is owned by the local user
<sick_rimmit> Expect, good
<sick_rimmit> and the socket
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> they updated firefox
<clivejo> looks weird
<clivejo> socket is owned by local user too
<clivejo> other sockets there are owned by root
<clivejo> who owns it on your box
<sick_rimmit> Hang on I look
<sick_rimmit> localusr
<sgclark> shadeslayer: well it may be awhile, new laptop and it seems I do not have access to depot for the script.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> sgclark: whatcha get?
<sgclark> public key permission denied
<sgclark> perhpas I forgot a config file...
<shadeslayer> no, the new hw :P
<sgclark> never know how much config goes into packaging till you move computers heh
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> Was donated to me by very lovely folks, a dell precision 7510
<shadeslayer> nice :D
<clivejo> anyone else get this firefox update today?
<sgclark> well I have no idea how to access depot. perhaps I need to bug some sysadmins @ kde
<clivejo> sgclark: Host depot.kde.org
<clivejo> User ftpubuntu
<clivejo> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/your_key
<sgclark> have that
<shadeslayer> new ssh key?
<clivejo> then ssh depot.kde.org
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> need to use your old key
<sgclark> well I have been commiting to kde repos.. 
<sgclark> my old key? umm why?
<clivejo> or setup the new key on KDE
<sgclark> already did for my kde work
<clivejo> and what does it say when you try "ssh depot.kde.org"
<clivejo> sgclark: missing file in kdelibs4support - /usr/share/man/it/man1/kf5-config.1
<clivejo> and in krunner - /usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/runner.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> I think depot uses different setup
<shadeslayer> for keys
<shadeslayer> sgclark: give me your key
<shadeslayer> the new pubkey
<clivejo> sgclark: any luck pushing git to LP?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: nicolas helping me
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> gl :)
<sgclark> clivejo: totally distracted by other things
<sgclark> shadeslayer: yakkety running, then I will do xenial backport, I am running the 15.12.3 as it looks like we never got to it. Where should I put these tars when they are ready? 
<shadeslayer> share.kde.org ? 
<shadeslayer> dropbox?
<shadeslayer> anything works really :)
<sgclark> okies ty
<shadeslayer> yw
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you tried uNav on your phone?
<sgclark> clivejo: I did make progress on git for LP but then we discovered that CI integration will require extra attention and scripts/webservers/POST etc. I am not entirely in a huge rush now, as I personally do not have the time to write such things right now.
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> should we just continue on with debian git for now?
<sgclark> I think so personally.
<sgclark> My future is in limbo and unknown right now and I may very well be moving soon. So perhaps this is not a good time for the move to LP
<clivejo> whats yofel's thoughts on it?
<sgclark> I don't know
<clivejo> need to chat to him if hes about
<clivejo> Id like to get on with dev aka yak
<clivejo> sick_rimmit:  o/
<sgclark> I really have no desire to do all of applications by hand. frameworks took a terribly long time...
<clivejo> Im pretty sure that script works if dev is done first
<sgclark> I have not used it since the move to git, no clue.
<renee77> Me waves @all
<valorie> hi renee77, how are you getting on?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: 340mb just for yakkety, share.kde.org and dropbox to small. Any other ideas? 
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://curl.io/
<sgclark> neat, uploading
<soee> sgclark: frameworks ready for tests ?
<sgclark> soee: mm distracted, I think so, one sec
<sgclark> shadeslayer: https://curl.io/get/di4f5p7b/73538ce80d4ea048d607f58b51184120ef465551
<soee> sgclark: 1 package kept back http://paste.ubuntu.com/16120847/
<shadeslayer> downloading
<sgclark> hmm ok, also still uploading symbols
<soee> detailed report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16120856/
<sgclark> shadeslayer: xenial running now
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> sgclark: all uploading to yakkety
<shadeslayer> lets see if it works
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thanks!
<sgclark> this will fix many bugs piling up. no idea how a chunk of them got missed, very odd
<sgclark> I really need to go after motu myself :*/
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I think they give you a sword with that
<valorie> so you can do the He-Man thing
<sgclark> Shera :)
<valorie> I HAVE THE POWER!
<sgclark> one thing at a time, lets make sure i am not homeless first heh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-nb/4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<sgclark> woot, your my hero shadeslayer ty!
<shadeslayer> np
<valorie> sgclark: did your hubby lose his job in the Intel bloodbath?
<valorie> thank you shadeslayer
<sgclark> valorie: they are making us wait to find out until Friday night... cruel and unusual punishment. I hate Intel more each day.
<shadeslayer> <3
<valorie> sgclark: ick!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: oh? :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: *hugs*
<sgclark> ty
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<sgclark> yes life could get interesting for me soon
<sgclark> as he is our only income, this will hurt heh
<valorie> I hope for the best
<sgclark> ty
<valorie> how is your Debian outreachy project going?
<sgclark> does not start till May
<sgclark> which is why I am desperately trying to get Kubuntu hats finished
<shadeslayer> oh will I see you around in Debian more?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I will be working on reproducible builds
<valorie> well, if it's anything like GSoC, now is community bonding period
<shadeslayer> ah nice
<valorie> so do the bonding!
<sgclark> ok, bugger Kubuntu, I gots some bonding to do :)
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> wait, that's now what I meant......
<valorie> lol
<valorie> not
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> well not sure what is up with oxygen-icons5, it seems to think there is a newer version.
<valorie> anyway, yes I hope we can get the dev in Kubuntu on a good path
<valorie> so the workload is less for you devels
<valorie> and with renee77 to pitch in on bug reports, we'll be able to sort those out better too
<sgclark> valorie: don't suppose you contacted flames? they still show as deactivated. Perhaps you could butter him up and find out what happened.
<valorie> I don't have an email address, sgclark
<sgclark> oh
<valorie> could only do lp, and now that is gone
<valorie> I wrote a response on lp, but don't know if s/he will see it
<sgclark> ok I sent a mail
<sgclark> lets hope they respond. Would at least like to know if something happened
<valorie> yes, I hope I didn't offend by suggesting that they could edit the wiki directly
<valorie> that would really suck
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ok heading to sleep
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok I will upload tomorrow
 * valorie goes to fix dinner and then head to dad's
<shadeslayer> sgclark: awesome
<shadeslayer> sgclark: if it's nearly done, I can stick around for 10 minutes
<sgclark> it is done, was going to uploadd to curl.io. doing it now
<shadeslayer> ahhh ok
<shadeslayer> sticking around
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw, you'll need to file a SRU bug I think
<sgclark> shadeslayer: https://curl.io/get/gfntbisj/3384cfe71eda75407da1a0570e6496d5b8b62c19
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok will do that now thanks
<shadeslayer> to get these updated
<shadeslayer> cheers
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-29
<ahoneybun> !info mysql-common
<ubottu> mysql-common (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.30-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 130 kB
<yofel> sgclark: l10n: yes, SRU
<sgclark> yofel: mm ty, done and shadeslayer stepped up. waiting game now.
<sgclark> past my bedtime :) see yas in a few hours
<yofel> nini
<yofel> sgclark: I replied to your mail btw.
<yofel> I wouldn't postpone it, but it's not something we need to block on
<yofel> clivejo: ^ wrt git
<yofel> so if you both want to work on other things then I'll set up the git migration (maybe send me a mail with whatever you figured out so far - what's not on IRC already)
<ascii-soup>  hi guys - tried asking in #kubuntu but maybe here is more appropriate - I've recompiiled Konsole from source, editing the 'setMargin()' call and it works fine in Konsole, but not in Kate's terminal or in Yakuake - do I need to do something in order to get the new Konsole kpart used by these two apps?
<soee> ascii-soup: try asking in #kde-devel
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<ascii-soup> soee: cheers 
<soee> yofel: could you take a look at this last Package in Frameworks 5.21 that Scarlett has problems with ? :)
<yofel> ascii-soup: I think we still use qt4 yakuake, so that's a different konsole. kate I would think that it would work though..
<yofel> soee: in the evening maybe
<soee> yofel: oki, thanks :)
<ascii-soup> yofel: thanks; I had it working in Kate once, but could never get it to work after that - not sure how though haha
<yofel> kde-devel will be the better place for that indeed. I'm not too familiar with kpart internals
<clivejo> yofel: I just need help with git, never tried to do something like this before
<soee> :)
<clivejo> yofel: this is sgclark's attempt https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/extra-cmake-modules
<sgclark> sorry thing could possibly be testest. but I have been up all night stressed out, going to bed now, thanks for understaing :)
<yofel> that's what I commented on yesterday. Looks mostly good, but the branches are wrong
<sgclark> pft
<yofel> sgclark: what happened to sleep? ^^
<sgclark> I can fix that but not at 349 am :(
<yofel> GO TO BED
<clivejo> yeah but how do we get the branches copied so they arent wrong!
<sgclark> I am bloody messed up. check your mail
 * sgclark tries to sleep
<sgclark> clivejo: not entirely hard. I just need sleep and told to try harders
<sgclark> herder
<sgclark> blah
<clivejo> LOL BED!!
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> Ive been trying to move the branches by checking each one out locally and pushing it
<clivejo> but I cant seem to strip out the master branch
<shadeslayer> why not script it
<clivejo> doing so seems to corrupt the tags etc
<clivejo> shadeslayer: not sure how
<sgclark> shadeslayer: scripting deleteing mater seems like a bad idea until we get it right. just saying.
<sgclark> anyway, going to bed, I swear.
<clivejo> Im going to go look for food
<shadeslayer> can someone paste me their dput.cf
<shadeslayer> plz
<yofel> shadeslayer: system or user one?
<shadeslayer> yofel: system, my ppa dput.cf is busted on debian testing apparently
<yofel> someone fix pastebinit please...
<shadeslayer> sprunge it
<shadeslayer> http://sprunge.us/ABTE?ini
<shadeslayer> zsh has a plugin, it does images too
<shadeslayer> images, binary data
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://sprunge.us/YVRc
<shadeslayer> well that's odd then
<shadeslayer> dpunt-ng uploads to ppas but not ubuntu, dput uploads to ubuntu but not PPA's
<shadeslayer> hurray
<yofel> hm, sprunge is handy
 * yofel makes an alias for that
<yofel> thanks for the hint
<yofel> wait, how does that work o.O
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> probably broken that's why
<shadeslayer> dput-ng doesn't know about yakkety
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> it also does not like me passing it -f :P
<snele> yofel: discover bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362096
<ubottu> KDE bug 362096 in discover "Can't find apps I want to install using the "search" field" [Major,Resolved: downstream]
<snele> apol says downstream
<snele> read last comment
<snele> i don't anderstand what he means ;)
<yofel> it means that our calligra has no appstream information (I think that's what it means?)
<yofel> snele: could you please open a launchpad bug against calligra and link that in the description?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hey
<soee> burarum, with Frameworks 5.21 activities switcher does not work
<soee> does it require newer Plasma also ?
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Probably
<allee> Is there a possiblity to add to launchpad 'Report a bug' for kubuntu pkgs: 'bugs upstream -> b.k.o, pkging bugs here?'   would help to save lot's of wasted time
<yofel> well, you can set per package bug reporting hints I believe. But most people that reach that page probably already intend to really file it there, and those that use apport usually ignore the text below the bug description box
<allee> yofel: sigh. Maybe your right.   I assumed poeple use launchpad web ui and 'report a bug', but that probably wrong. 
<yofel> allee: AFAIK unless you have enough permissions, that should redirect you to the 'report a bug' wiki page. 
<yofel> or did they remove that...
<yofel> the section on how to work around that is still on the wiki though
<shadeslayer> Did someone file a SRU bug
<shadeslayer> for the l10n packs
 * yofel didn't see anything on the kubuntu-bugs ML at least
<allee> at least in gwenviews bug page leads you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+filebug
<allee> that's why I thought there a big warn info would be nice!
<allee> same for konsole and kate, so probably for every pkg
<yofel> Just checked, I *can* edit the bug config for the packages. So we could script setting something sensible if someone writes up a text
<soee> yofel: this is the only problem in Frameworks 5.21 i mentioned before http://paste.ubuntu.com/16127606/ if you find time later please look at it :)
<yofel> sounds like an epoch missing somewhere
<yofel> oxygen-icon-theme should die though
<allee> yofel: somthing like in the backports announcements?  Bugs in the packaging should be reported on Launchpad. Bugs in the software to KDE.
<allee> or more like:  Bugs in $package should be reported to [[bugs.kde.org|KDE]].   Bugs in packaging of $package below:
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> soee: are you testing FW5.21.0?
<marco-parillo> clivejo: Is it ready for testing?
<marco-parillo> Or only ready for testing by A-level folks?
<clivejo> I dunno, soee usually jumps in head first!
<clivejo> he said that with Frameworks 5.21 activities switcher does not work, so Im guessing hes got them installed
<clivejo> marco-parillo: he said he had a problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16127606/
<marco-parillo> Hmm, I like my Oxygen Yellow Cursor Theme. I wonder if that would get held back? I know on Manjaro, it got swapped out at some point for something compatible.
<marco-parillo> So if he cannot get oxygen5-icon-theme I wonder if that would hit me?
<clivejo> !info oxygen5-icon-theme xenial
<ubottu> oxygen5-icon-theme (source: oxygen-icons5): Oxygen icon theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 28821 kB, installed size 34463 kB
<clivejo> !info oxygen-icon-theme xenial
<ubottu> oxygen-icon-theme (source: oxygen-icons5 (5.18.0-0ubuntu1)): Transitional package for oxygen5-icon-theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<marco-parillo> !info oxygen5-cursor-theme yakkety
<ubottu> Package oxygen5-cursor-theme does not exist in yakkety
<marco-parillo> !info oxygen5-cursor-theme
<ubottu> Package oxygen5-cursor-theme does not exist in wily
<marco-parillo> !info oxygen-cursor-theme yakkety
<ubottu> oxygen-cursor-theme (source: oxygencursors): Oxygen mouse cursor theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2012-06-kde4.8-2.1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 354 kB, installed size 5117 kB
<marco-parillo> Hmm, the infobot is stuck at wily. Do you know who maintains it?
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> cant find out its host
<clivejo> would it be on weegie?
<soee> clivejo: i teste dit
<marco-parillo> I do not know. And we may not get an answer on a Friday afternoon (EDT) night (UTC). I can try to remember to ask again on Monday.
<snele> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1576827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576827 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Calligra has no appstream information" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> thanks!
<snele> no problem glad to help 
 * clivejo kicks LP
<clivejo> fatal: remote error: '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git' is not a valid Git repository path.
<clivejo> it was a fecking valid path yesterday
<yofel> that's missing the actual repo
<clivejo> ah yofel :)
<clivejo> I found this, https://gist.github.com/manakor/8972566
<yofel> looks about right, we'll just have to delete what we don't want later
<clivejo> should we just copy everything and rm the branches we dont want later?
<clivejo> it looks simplier that just copying the stuff we do want
<yofel> right. I think it's nicer to have things clean to begin with, but it doesn't really matter
<clivejo> true, but I cant make it do what I want it to do
<clivejo> yofel: could you make this command pattern searching, for remote in `git branch -r`; do git branch --track $remote; done
<clivejo> only do it if the branch is kubuntu_*
<yofel> git branch -r | grep kubuntu_
<yofel> should do the trick
<clivejo> hummmm
<yofel> but...
<yofel> I'm not quite sure what that command tries to achieve
<clivejo> its to bring the branch locally
<yofel> that's what line 19 in your linked script does
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> but need something to fill in the branch
<clivejo> otherwise have to manually grab each branch
<clivejo> do you know a way to do it?
<yofel> looking right now...
<snele> i don't use Discover but I think it worked better in 5.5.5 version, now broken text on slideshow, doesn't find krita kontact ktorrent etc
<snele> muon on other hand works perfect for me :)
 * yofel doesn't have the broken text..
<yofel> clivejo: git branch -r --list | grep origin | grep -v HEAD | cut -f 2 -d \/
 * sick_rimmit very pleased snele has good results with latest Muon
<clivejo> I was thinking of grabbing the whole lot again uisng git clone --mirror
<clivejo> this seems to grab all the branches
<clivejo> yofel: will you do it?
<clivejo> Im confusing the hell outta myself here
<yofel> not today
<clivejo> I want to grab those new branches scarlett made in frameworks
<shadeslayer> you want clone bare
<yofel> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> if you want to mirror everything, you want that?
<shadeslayer> tags,branches, the lot
<clivejo> shadeslayer: Ive been trying lots of ways
<shadeslayer> that's what I learnt
<yofel> how do you push that?
<clivejo> but we only really need the kubuntu_* branches
<shadeslayer> git push --mirror 
<clivejo> but if I leave master it seems to break it
<shadeslayer> are bare and mirror the same?
<shadeslayer> https://help.github.com/articles/duplicating-a-repository/
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> As with a bare clone, a mirrored clone includes all remote branches and tags, but all local references will be overwritten each time you fetch
<sick_rimmit> What triggers us to package something ?
<clivejo> usually soee
<sick_rimmit> How does he know ?
<clivejo> news feeds probably
<sick_rimmit> Ooops kwin crashed 
<shadeslayer> there's a kde-distro ML
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> and kde-announce
<clivejo> theres also http://kde-apps.org/
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha
<sick_rimmit> Ok
<sgclark> release-team list announces all but "extragear" projects
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<sgclark> hiyas
<sgclark> so wine + stress = bad
<clivejo> did you manage to get some sleep?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> I see git moving forward, did ci get sorted?
<dreefting> hi!
<clivejo> git moving forward?
<sgclark> the move to git on lp
<sgclark> will break ci until some magic is scripted
<clivejo> Ive been trying to move debian to LP, but its not working
<sgclark> no?
<clivejo> nope
<sgclark> I thought I saw in backlog you found the same command I used
<clivejo> wont work!
<sgclark> but yofel did not like the origin/ prepended
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> that breaks things :(
<sgclark> so we cant checkout all that we want loca and just push that?
<sgclark> s/loca/local
<clivejo> I been trying that too
<clivejo> yofel gave me a command to grab the branches
<clivejo> git branch -r --list | grep origin | grep -v HEAD | cut -f 2 -d \/
<soee> HIHO dreefting
<sgclark> hmm seems like we can delete vivid branches
<sgclark> EOL
<clivejo> can you manage to do it?
<sgclark> well that lists them, does not actually checkout them out
<clivejo> yeah have to check them out
<clivejo> git checkout -b <branch> origin/<branch>
 * sick_rimmit wanders around the corridors of Jenkins
<sick_rimmit> Ooo some cool sauce going on in here
<clivejo> will have to script it
<clivejo> for branch in blah blah; do 
<clivejo> but Im in peak internet time and cant use that much bandwidth
<sgclark> I can fiddle with it, keep me away from the wine haha
<clivejo> uploaded a ton of images to mapillary recently too :/
<clivejo> sgclark: can you try - for branch in `git branch -r --list | grep origin | grep -v HEAD | cut -f 2 -d \/`; do git checkout -b $branch origin/$branch; done
<shadeslayer> oh my q.q
<sgclark> clivejo: worked
<sgclark> but
<shadeslayer> clivejo: sgclark https://github.com/schacon/ruby-git
<sgclark> I am reading doing it that way is a no no
 * sgclark looks
<sgclark> clivejo: we want master? don't we want to grep out kubuntu* branches only?
<sgclark> checkout rather
<clivejo> apparently we dont need master
<clivejo> but skipping it seems to break things :/
<sgclark> well we will want to add a remote eventullay for merges
<sgclark> well we can create a bare master no?
<clivejo> Im so confused with it all
<sgclark> yes we do have to have a master, but it certainly does not have to be debians master
<soee> clivejo: clone all, empty master, merge some branch into empty master ?
 * valorie nominates soee to do it!
<sgclark> I am thinking git init --bare push then clone the debian git checkout kubuntu* git push to new lp repo
<sgclark> now to accomplish this with the ruby-git is what I am working on
 * sgclark goes back to studying
<clivejo> +1 for soee doing it
<clivejo> sgclark: I was thinking of doing git clone --mirror and pushing everything
<clivejo> we could then sort out the extra pranches another time
<clivejo> like a merge of something
<sgclark> okies, seems like alot of work later cleaning though.
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: If all is cloned?
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: I would say let's try to stage Plasma and Apps now when we have Frameworks - backports them and then will be a log of time to migrate to LP. Or we need lp now because YY requires this?
<clivejo> sgclark: where did kubuntu-automation go?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging/+git
<sgclark> clivejo: dunno, I did not touch it
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> did you delete ecm?
<valorie> @marcinsagol -- we decided that focusing on dev first would make the merges and so forth go more smoothly
<sgclark> clivejo: nope
<valorie> first the workflow, then the work
<clivejo> @marcinsagol if you want to stage plasma and app, go ahead
<clivejo> but you will have to do it all manually like sgclark has done
<sgclark> clivejo: so our 2 git repos vanished into thin air?
 * sgclark does not like the sound of that
<valorie> ?
<clivejo> this launchpad interface confuses me
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> found them
 * clivejo wipes sweat of brow
<sgclark> whew
<clivejo> having any luck with git script?
<sgclark> learning ruby on the fly
<dreefting> what is this room!
<valorie> room?
<valorie> this is a channel for the developers of Kubuntu
<dreefting> como esta todo
<dreefting> la gente de este chatç
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-30
<sgclark> woot well have the clones and checkouts working. now for the push to LP. and learning ruby to boot haha
<valorie> woooooooo! Good on you sgclark!
<sgclark> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/attica
<sgclark> push working :) now to unleash on all frameworks
<valorie> weeeeeee
<ahoneybun> so git is now on LP?
<valorie> not just git, but OUR git
<ahoneybun> sweet!
<sgclark> well not quite. it worked on single repo but went boom on list. debugging.
<sgclark> I am just learning ruby doing this :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> sitter and shadeslayer are both ruby lovers
<sgclark> ok now pushing frameworks including tags
<sgclark> I will let clivejo clean up as he wanted everything lol
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> almost 1am here ..
<sgclark> oh valorie looks like we are in the clear, no walking papers and they were suppose to be notified by today.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> pretty bad for 12,000 people though
<sgclark> no kidding
<sgclark> very scary
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<sgclark> a little to close for comfort. So I still need to re-evaluate my career lol
<sgclark> ut hey I now can tack on ruby to my skillset!
<valorie> indeed!
 * sgclark pats herself on the back
 * ahoneybun hugs sgclark 
<valorie> how far does this move get us to our goal of "fix dev"?
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> it totally breaks CI
<sgclark> but
<sgclark> we break the barrior of entry
<sgclark> CI will need some magic scripting done
<valorie> how hard will it be to fix CI
<valorie> ?
<valorie> you are the "magic scripting" goddess, I think
<sgclark> from the sounds of it, it will be nasty. We have to write a script that triggers from some website when a commit is made. Dunno.
<sgclark> Not really, but it does seem that I can figure it out when I try lol
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo: assuming my internet does not die everything should be in LP git when you wake up.
<sgclark> I am off to get sleep unlike last night haha.
<valorie> sweet dreams, scarlett
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thanks for the ruby-git hint, worked like a charm.
<sgclark> ty valorie
<soee> good morning
<renee77> hello
<sgclark> hiyas
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<clivejo> could you pastebin the commands you used for git copy?
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<sgclark> clivejo: I ended up writing an entire ruby script
<clivejo> do you have them all locally?
<clivejo> sgclark: do you reckon its just a case of changing the debian url to lp here - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/conf/git-clone-all.json
<sgclark> I don't know, it failed on kde-spectacle, and I need to fix that, but I am busy fighting with a bug from hell. I have not used any of the new scripts successfully.
<clivejo> soee_: hows plasma and apps coming along?
<sgclark> alright spectacle fixed, rest of apps running now
<sgclark> clivejo:  git.launchpad.net:/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/*.git should do the trick
<sgclark> but apps still uploading
<sgclark> it failed when I was asleep. fixed now.
<clivejo> would it be easier for you to create dev aka yak branches as you have them all local ?
<sgclark> That was my plan yes
<sbivol> hi, I found a typo on kde.org: "Delivering an Long-Term Release (LTS) release" should probably be ""Delivering a Long Term Support (LTS) release
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: ^^
<sbivol> sorry, kubuntu.org: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement
<sgclark> yofel: if you could check that my repos are sane and what you expect.
<sgclark> guess our scripts will all need to be adjusted. Not even sure where to start with CI issues
<sgclark> sbivol: thank you, will let webteam know
<clivejo> sgclark: any ETA on when you might have a yakkety branch for all packages on LP?
<clivejo> Im currently trying to hack the staging script to work with LP
<sgclark> clivejo: the applications are not even switched yet. Patience.
<sgclark> just barfed on ktp
<clivejo> whats it barfing over?
<sgclark> fixed. It is the packages names that do not match repo name.
<clivejo> isnt there a json file that defines those?
<clivejo> ie discover =>plasma-discover
<sgclark> is there? didn't know
<sgclark> too late now
<clivejo> do you never use the staging scripts?
<sgclark> of course I do...
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/package-name-list
<clivejo>   "discover": "plasma-discover",
<clivejo>                               "spectacle": "kde-spectacle",
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<clivejo> soee_: ping
<soee_> clivejo: pong
<sgclark> clivejo: yes?
<clivejo> soee_: if you have time and want to help can you compare these two lists of frameworks http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.21/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/16150319/
<clivejo> sgclark: Im hacking the KA scripts to use LP
<soee_> clivejo: only packges names ?
<sgclark> clivejo: ok? please commit then.
<clivejo> Ive cloned frameworks locally and wanted to try adding kubuntu_yakkety_archive branch
<clivejo> soee_: yes, just make sure they are all there
<sgclark> oh ffs
<sgclark> please don't touch my frameworks clivejo
<sgclark> if you want to work on something do plasma
<sgclark> I am writing a script to create the branches now
<sgclark> good grief
<clivejo> what you mean? you are working on xenial backports, no?
<sgclark> the same work can be applied to yakkety no?
<sgclark> frameworks are mine, I already did all the hard work
 * clivejo gulps
<clivejo> sorry
<soee_> clivejo: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/30/Screenshot_20160430_175222.png
<soee_> middle top columns shows what 5.21 list has and what the second one does not, and bottom center column shows what more more the second list has comapred to 5.21
<soee_> so in 5.21 we have new: kactivities-stats but it does not contain: kdelibs4support, khtml, kjs,kjsembed, kmediaplayer, kross, krunner
<renee77> hi
<soee_> hiho renee77
<renee77> do you know how telegram works with irc?
<renee77> or how to make it work ;-)
<soee_> well we have a bot that sends messages irc <-> telegram
<renee77> I found that bot
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: This is me writing on telegram :)
<soee_> renee77: you dont have to configure enyting
<soee_> you just write here or on Telegram channel and that is all,  the bot do the communication automatically
<renee77> how to write to kubuntu-devel than?
<soee_> write from telegram -> here ?
<renee77> yes
<soee_> renee77: just join 'kubuntu-devel' channel on telegram
<soee_> when you ar eon channels lis in telegram click the search icon and type the channel room and join it
<soee_> renee77: yuhave the same nick on telegram no ?
<renee77> yes I have
<soee_> let me catch you
<renee77> thank you
<soee_> ahoneybun: ping
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: @ovidiuflorin is an invite required to join here?
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: /invite rene77
<renee77> :) renee77
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: But still it won't work I think
 * ahoneybun stops messing with kdenlive 
<ahoneybun> yes soee_
<soee_> ahoneybun: can you invite rene77 on Telegram to Kubuntu-devel chan ?
<soee_> *renee77
<ahoneybun> I need her username on telegram
<soee_> ahoneybun: as i typed above
<renee77> same :)
<telegram> @Renee77 was added by: @athoneycutt
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: Done
<telegram> <@Renee77>: Nice thank you
<ahoneybun> np
<soee_> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np lol
<telegram> <@Renee77>: 😊
<renee77> now IRC can be closed and I still receive messages?
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: The bot will send IRC messages, yes
<telegram> <@Renee77>: Great I think this is easy-to-use
<ahoneybun> that's the plan
<ahoneybun> thanks for ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> soee_ how does Tomb Raider work for you?
<telegram> <@Renee77>: 😊 also in here?
<soee_> ahoneybun: pretty nice :) i think i finish it tomorrow :D
<ahoneybun> kinda crap for me tbh
<soee_> why ?
<ahoneybun> idk I have a little better card on the laptop then the desktop
<ahoneybun> and it works better on the desktop
<soee_> did you played with the settings ?
<ahoneybun> tons
<soee_> as in my post - what setting you have for Laras hair ? :D
<ahoneybun> even added that ppa driver
<ahoneybun> your post?
<ahoneybun> normal
<soee_> what option you have for Hair quality set ?
<ahoneybun> normal
<soee_> ah should be fine than :/
<ahoneybun> normal
<soee_> what GPU you have ?
<ahoneybun> geforce 750m
<soee_> than much better than me
<soee_> CPU ?
<ahoneybun> intel core i7 4th gen
<ahoneybun> 8gb ram
<soee_> rofl, than it should work pretty nice
<soee_> you tried on Linux?
<ahoneybun> that's what I'm running it on
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu 16.04
<ahoneybun> Win 10 has much lower CPU but a Geforce 650
<soee_> in System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Copositor -> Suspend compositor for fullscreen windows is checked ? 
<ahoneybun> no clur
<ahoneybun> *e
<soee_> :o
<ahoneybun> I'm running it in a window though
<soee_> please check and check this checkbox :D
<telegram> <@Renee77>: if I am correct you can see my pciture now?
<soee_> hmm it works nice in window also
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: @renee77 yes :)
<ahoneybun> those videos from Sam's cam get stuck sometimes too
<soee_> oO
<ahoneybun> very odd
<telegram> <@Renee77>: great so now I am someone real :D
<soee_> ahoneybun: same if you run on default settings ?
<soee_> maybe only be sure you have the same screen resolution set as your display uses
<ahoneybun> this game just runs so bad
<ahoneybun> on my desktop I can keep 30 or so FPS
<ahoneybun> here it gets to 10 with simple things
<soee_> ahoneybun: something is wrong it shoudl work smoothly
<ahoneybun> shadow of mordor had issues too
<ahoneybun> same porter
<soee_> also im on latest Nvdia driver
<ahoneybun> I'm using that graphics PPA with no real jump
<soee_> 364.19
<ahoneybun> no clue what I'm on
<soee_> type nvidia-settings in krunner
<soee_> and see what is shows :)
<ahoneybun> yea i know
<ahoneybun> 361.42
<soee_> hmm maybe try to upgrade, not sure though if it will result in huge FPS impact
<soee_> but always good to try
<ahoneybun> I updated yesterday
<ahoneybun> just a bad port in opioion
<soee_> updated what ?
<soee_> drivers ? but you are not on latest version
<ahoneybun> the driver of course
<ahoneybun> that is what the PPA game me
<ahoneybun> Driver Manager does not work anyway
<soee_> well: sudo apt install nvidia-364
<ahoneybun> maybe it does not support Bumblebee
<soee_> ahoneybun: well i can't say bad thing about the port as it  works nice on my laptop tat has lower specs than yours :D
<ahoneybun> that's a pretty bad statement on it's own
<ahoneybun> darn my internet is bad
<ahoneybun> or LP is bad
<soee_> ahoneybun: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/30/Screenshot_20160430_183618.png and http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/30/Screenshot_20160430_183617.png
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> something is broken 
<ahoneybun> yep that package is not downloading at all
<soee_> :D
<soee_> what package ?
<ahoneybun> nvidia-364 of course
<ahoneybun> mm 1d for 9000kbs
<ahoneybun> something is wrong
<soee_> odd, using this pap right https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<ahoneybun> on the bright side, the steam conroller works
<ahoneybun> yea
<soee_> :-)
<soee_> ahoneybun: recommended GPU and driver: 3GB NVIDIA GeForce 760 (Driver version 364.12)
<soee_> https://www.feralinteractive.com/en/news/611/
<soee_> in both specs they mention 364.12
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> my card has 2gbs
<ahoneybun> though that is recommended
<soee_> first update driver :)
<ahoneybun> if it will download 
<sgclark> clivejo: plasma is ready with yakkety branches if you want to work on plasma 5.6
<soee_> :D
<ahoneybun> soee_ 364.19 does not get a huge jump
<ahoneybun> pretty sad 
<ahoneybun> I've even matched your settings
<ahoneybun> Sick_rimmit_phon trying Chatter?
<Sick_rimmit_phon> Hey, yes
<Sick_rimmit_phon> Well done
<Sick_rimmit_phon> It is pretty good
<ahoneybun> bouncer support would be nice
<soee_> ahoneybun: lats thing - arou using soe huybrid gpu laptop and by any chance you are on intel profile not nvidia ?
<ahoneybun> I looked and it says Nvidia
 * soee_ thinks we need an exorcist now :)
<ahoneybun> ?
<soee_> this makes no sense, you have better machine and much worse performance
<ahoneybun> yep I know
<ahoneybun> very odd
<soee_> valorie, sgclark: can we update this page https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs and remove ppas that we dont use? people tend to use weekly ppa that is not updated almost a year now
<soee_> we culd completely remove from LP ppas we dont use
<sgclark> I recall a thread about PPAs. Fine by me. only PPAs I use are staging/landing. Rest can be banished as far as I am concerned.
<sgclark> at some point those daily/weekly CI ones will ove again, maybe.
<soee_> but we can tan easily create them if needed no? And now they just make people confused
<sgclark> correct, sorry, yes please remove everything but staging/landing. and be clear that staging is generally broken. landing is really where folks need to be unless asked to test staging
<soee_> who has powers to remove those we don't need?
<sgclark> I do but swamped with packaging. maybe valorie can later?
<soee_> i'll try to catch her and ask for help, thank you sgclark
<clivejo> sgclark: has frameworks 5.21 for yakkety been uploaded?
<sgclark> I just started :( I am only one person lol
<clivejo> I think plasma 5.6 needs frameworks 5.21
<sgclark> clivejo: well can't you still run the script? things will likely need to be fixed anyway.
<sgclark> I mean you don't have to, just seemed like you were eager to work on something
<clivejo> yeah, but dont wanna step on your toes
<sgclark> my toes have frameworks, plasma is open. applications soonish
<clivejo> Ill need FW 5.21 for yakkety so that 5.6 builds
<clivejo> how are the new branches working for you?
<sgclark> exactly the same as the old ones :)
<clivejo> no timeouts like we used to get on Alioth
<sgclark> well except no CI which stinks IMO
<sgclark> no problems yet
<clivejo> hopefully get CI up and running again :)
<soee_> clivejo: so you were probably right saying that broken Activities switcher is due to older Plasma version :)
<clivejo> well activities was split into different packages in FW5.21
<clivejo> and plasma 5.6 uses FW5.21
<soee_> so this is required and lower Frameworks version is not supported in 5.6?
<clivejo> not sure, we usually bump the versions to the lastest
<clivejo> so in 5.6 Ill be build dep'ing on 5.21
<soee_> ok
<clivejo> they usually release frameworks, the plasma, then apps
<clivejo> and cycle round and round
<soee_> well Frameworsk are released each month
<telegram> <@Renee77>: little little question, does anyone knows a voicechat app for ubuntu tablet?
<telegram> <@Renee77>: ☺️
<sgclark> don't have one sorry, sick_rimmit perhaps?
<telegram> <@Renee77>: I poke him when I do this @Sick_Rimmit
<soee_> Telegram has voice mesages not shure about realtme chat
<valorie> does Big Blue Box run on the tablet, ahoneybun?
<valorie> errr, maybe it's Rick who has one
<sgclark> Rick
<sgclark> afaik
<soee_> oh hiho valorie, have you read the ppas related conversation ?
<telegram> <@Renee77>: lol
<valorie> I have, and have the page up
<valorie> but removing everything seems drastic
<sgclark> well the old ppas have nothing but junk in them that if installed will surely break things
<sgclark> we can always add them back if things change
<sgclark> imo
<soee_> that is the point, we do not use them and they make people confused, i think until they are needed just drop them
<sgclark> text is easier to fix than broken systems
<valorie> certainly, but kubuntu-ppa/backports etc are still used, correct?
<sgclark> mm yes of course. sorry
<valorie> experimental -- certainly should be removed from the wiki page
<sgclark> dont use that anymore
<valorie> and I can remove the diagram with it
<sgclark> No time to experiment!
<valorie> right
<valorie> so updates, backports can stay
<valorie> beta backports sounds specialized
<soee_> valorie: can you remove them on Launchpad also ?
<valorie> removed
<valorie> no, I'm not a devel
<soee_> sgclark: can you hit the magic button on lp ?
<sgclark> soee_: youo have to take thhat up with yofel
<sgclark> yofel: is king on those decisions, not I
<soee_> i see, yofel you you could, please remove them
<valorie> how about the CI stuff?
<valorie> remove, or leave?
<sgclark> well CI is completely broken right now. so remove but save the text for when it gets resurrected.
<valorie> the text is always there in previous versions of the page
<sgclark> alrighty
<clivejo> sgclark: might be wise to pause CI or something
<sgclark> oh. yes, no sense building stuff from debian git as we are not using it.
<clivejo> it will just go crazy if it cant upload to LP PPA
<valorie> it's a tiny page now
<valorie> and in future I don't think testing PPAs should be added there at all
<valorie> if we want a page for testing, it should be separate
<soee_> valorie: thank you for taking care of it
<sgclark> clivejo: it can still upload to LP. But it is building using debian git which is senseless as we are not using that
<clivejo> would have felt better if yofel was around to give a nod before deleting those
<sgclark> anyway paused, good idea
<sgclark> clivejo: no PPAs have been touched. I said yofel needs to do that.
<sgclark> only text on a wiki
<clivejo> oh ok
<sgclark> I feel the same lol
<valorie> clivejo: nothing is lost, even on the wiki
<valorie> everything is there in the history
<clivejo> yofel sees the big picture!
<sgclark> exactly
<valorie> but I think the page was much too complex
<clivejo> I only see the wee bit I understand!
<valorie> we'll whip up a tester page when we have something to test
<sgclark> should have frameworks here shortly
<soee_> sgclark: there was only this one package with icons problem with Frameworks
<soee_> yofel: said maybe something with missing epoch 
<sgclark> soee_: umm I have no clue what you are talking about sorry
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> oxygen-icons?
<soee_> yes the one i mentioned :) but it was tested on Xenial and you probably talks about YY now ?
<sgclark> yeah, but it would have same issue if it is indeed epoch
<clivejo> YY = Yucky Yogurt
<valorie> yogurt is yummy!
<clivejo> its rotten milk!!
<clivejo> yuck!
<valorie> not rotten
<valorie> you probably wouldn't like the kefir I make every day
<valorie> but if yogurt is rotten, then so is cheese
<valorie> mmmmm, cheese
<clivejo> cheese is rotten too
<sgclark> omg cheese <3
<valorie> sgclark: the only "testing" ppa still on that page is staging
<valorie> I'm thinking that should be removed as well?
<valorie> since we don't want people using it except when asked
<sgclark> well we have landing that can possibly be on that page
<sgclark> but I still don't quite understand landing
<sgclark> valorie: yeah lets keep that clean of testing cruft. and make a new one for testing
<soee_> isn't it like staging -> landing -> archive/backports ?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> it is
<soee_> but where are langing? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<soee_> ah yes i see
<valorie> now very minimal: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<soee_> so landing is a place where we test stuff before upload to archive/backports
<soee_> and staging where devs build and fix building
<sgclark> ah. that makes sense
<soee_> so staging most likely is often broken, while staging usable
<soee_> *landing usable
<sgclark> yes that sounds right
<soee_> sgclark: are we using https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta ?
<sgclark> mm dunno. I honestly have not had tim eto package beta releases in a long time
<sgclark> but that could change? if we get m.ore packagers
<soee_> last package updated there is 44 weeks old
<sgclark> yep, backc when we had a full team
<sgclark> with time to package beta releases
<sgclark> the good ole days
<valorie> if we get our dev all spiffed, it will happen
<clivejo> you found anyone to join the team?
<valorie> there are a few wanting to join, but finding it difficult to join in while we're in flux
<valorie> so getting our workflow set and documented seems like a good first step
<sgclark> awww but going in blind is so much more interesting
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> thrown in at the deep end
<valorie> my practice is to walk in blind and just watch and listen for awhile
<clivejo> either sink or swim!
<clivejo> Im swimming to the bottom!
<valorie> but then I usually read the manuals to things before using, too
<valorie> and who does that?
<sgclark> right?
<valorie> seems silly, but I can't help doing it
<sgclark> nah I tried to read docs on packaging. They are most outdated and crappy.
<sgclark> Debian guide is the only useful one, but rather technical for the newbs
<valorie> yes, I think ours needs to be simple and concise
<valorie> not detailed, so it's immediately out of date
<sgclark> right
<valorie> I've worked through ours to setting up the pbuilder
<valorie> but then got sidetracked by life
<sgclark> and I think we need to start contributing to a doc that has all the corener cases and how we solved them, and ways to improve.
<sgclark> yeah that darn life thing, gets in my way as well
<sgclark> pesky life
<valorie> sgclark: when you have a min, look through the doc and see what you think
<valorie> we can wiki it when you think it's done
<sgclark> I looked at it. seemed ok to me, yofel is much more expert than I 
<sgclark> but he is busy too
<valorie> yup
<valorie> so have you met your mentor in Debian, got your devel account set up, and etc.?
<sgclark> yep
<valorie> I'm wondering how close their procedures are to ours
<valorie> what sort of stuff are you reading for background?
<sgclark> um wut?
<valorie> for coding tasks, usually the students are reading wiki pages, reading the code base, and so forth
<valorie> but for sysadmin stuff like you're doing, I dunno?
<sgclark> I am doing this: https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds I already have 3 patches accepted.
<sgclark> I am ready! well except for getting stuff done in my other hats.
<valorie> that is so cool
<valorie> do you think Ubuntu will do this as well?
<sgclark> oh and I need to put my blog on debian planet
<valorie> once Debian has it all under control
<sgclark> ubuntu will by proxy with merges
<valorie> sgclark: you should blog about scale
<valorie> and your new computer!
<sgclark> scale?
<valorie> didn't you go?
<sgclark> that was sooo long ago I have forgetten
<valorie> lol
<sgclark> yes I need to blog more.
<sgclark> I know :(
<valorie> well, what I was thinking is that yes, ubuntu does merges
<valorie> but also has stuff that Debian doesn't
<valorie> so will they do reproducible builds on that other stuff too
<sgclark> I don't know if they will do it on their own. The post I read was by natural merges
<valorie> it seems like the more distros who do this, the better over-all security of FLOSS software
<sgclark> yes
<valorie> I met the author of this blogpost at akademy: https://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/19/really-source-code-software
<sgclark> Oh cool
<valorie> he works for the UN or so
<valorie> his talk was about running old software on new hardware, like a software museum
<valorie> they were looking for the first codebase of KDE from 20 years ago
<valorie> I was asking all the old-timers if they might have a backup somewhere
<sgclark> wow
<valorie> that was before version control
<valorie> well gosh, I guess I can't put off mowing the lawn any longer
<clivejo> you can mow mine too
<sgclark> hehe yeha I have to go to the store
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-01
<ahoneybun> valorie needs flash I think unless they added WebRTC support
<ahoneybun> confirmed you need flash atm valorie
<valorie> ahoneybun: maybe that's why it didn't work on my android phone
<valorie> I think I removed it
<ahoneybun> not sure about the 3rd party apps
<valorie> hmmm, I thought that sgclark paused the CI
<valorie> damn the grass was long, and that is hard with a human-powered mower
 * valorie is all tired
<ahoneybun> wow
 * ahoneybun is stilll confused about Tomb Raider's bad performance 
<ahoneybun> I still got a video out of it
<ahoneybun> about 1- 1:30 min maybe
<sgclark> I did pause CI, I think the mergers have a mind of their own
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I'm wondering if this is our fault, or upstream?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpegthumbs/+bug/1574037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574037 in ffmpegthumbs (Ubuntu) "ffmpegthumbs 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 uses the wrong path for plugin libraries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> a few people have been asking about it in #kubuntu
<vip> hi ho
<vip> is there repo with latest/develop kmail2?
<vip> newer than 5.1.3
<valorie> we're working on the latest Plasma, then will do latest applications
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kfunk> sitter: why's phonon still using QQ1? :\
<kfunk> makes me sad my KDevelop Windows installer has to ship QQ1 + deps just b/c of this :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ahoneybun> soee ping
<ahoneybun> I looked at a YouTube user's setting and now I'm getting around 50FPS
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> nvm
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<clivejo> sgclark: when you created the kubuntu_yakkety_archive branch what did you checkout first?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/breeze/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> it looks to be master?
<clivejo> shouldnt it be xenial_archive?
<renee77> hi all
<clivejo> hi renee77
<renee77>  hi :) do you know what channel is used by team for accessibility
<renee77> I main for bad hearing and seeing etc
<renee77> main = mean
<renee77> :) srry to bother
<clivejo> probably a KDE team if you are using plasma?
<renee77> true Valorie told me wich one but not sure wich one
<clivejo> could try #kde-accessibility
<renee77> lol thanks
<clivejo> very welcome :)
 * renee77 hugs clivejo
 * clivejo kicks gpg
<clivejo> havent touched any settings and it wont save my password any more
<clivejo> hi rick
<sick_rimmit> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> Rick do you know anything about gpg-agent?
<sick_rimmit> not really, I've created some gpg keys, and installed enigmail, but that is it
<sgclark> clivejo: I know I messed up with frameworks having branched from master, hense why I did debian merges ( ended up being pretty easy). But I swtched to kubuntu_unstable assuming we would want any changes made there. 
<sgclark> I thin I was wrong as the entire applications I ran last night went boom
<sgclark> and ecm is broken, I think I will have to leave it orange for now as I am baffeled on how to fix it
<clivejo> sgclark: I deleted yakkety_archive branch for plasma packages and recreated them from xenial
<clivejo> but Im having issues with gpg-agent
<clivejo> looks like telegram bridge is down too
<sgclark> seems extreme, but ok if it works
<sgclark> I am working on applications
<sgclark> what is wrong with gpg-agent?
<clivejo> are frameworks for yakkety done?
<sgclark> I am hoping Ifixed ecm
<clivejo> it wont *beeping* work
<sgclark> well I need more info than that to help :)
<clivejo> I had it all nicely setup to ask for my passphase and sign all the packages
<clivejo> but it wont
<clivejo> have to type in the passphase everytime, 2 x per packagge
<sgclark> ouch!
<sgclark> and when you start your shell you get a pid? are you sure it is running?
<clivejo> yes, it says its running
<clivejo> but when debsign tries, it says its not running
<sgclark> you set you default key?
<clivejo> yup
<sgclark> hmm seems I have had that symtom before
<sgclark> what a pain.
<sgclark> if something comes to my mind I will let you know.
<clivejo> gpg-agent[3622]: gpg-agent running and available
<sgclark> I truly hate not having a CI
<sgclark> wow ecm does not want to build with these new docs they want
<clivejo> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<clivejo> stupid *beeping* *beep* or a *beeper*
<clivejo> and its not bumping the frameworks build deps
<clivejo> I hate packaging
 * clivejo gives up
<sgclark> clivejo: GPG_TTY=$(tty) export GPG_TTY in your bashrc?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: the telegram bot is broken
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> sgclark: I havent touch any of the config
<sgclark> hmm
<clivejo> it was working for months prefectly
<clivejo> it usually popped up a GUI prompt using pinentry-qt
<sgclark> I believe you. I remeber having the same thing, I just don't remeber how I fixed, or if I even did.
<sgclark> yep
<clivejo> I enter the passphase and from that point on it was automatic
<clivejo> but it wont popup the GUI
<clivejo> do you use the GUI?
<sgclark> no I use ncurses
<sgclark> pinentry-curses
<sgclark> console
<clivejo> pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-curses
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> added that and installed the programe
<clivejo> killall gpg-agent
<clivejo> sgclark: do you understand what needs to be done to get KCI working with LP?
<clivejo> arrrrrr
<sgclark> not even a little
<clivejo> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<clivejo> it is available!!
<clivejo> stupid thing!
<sgclark> a webhook needs to point to some server that has a magic script written to trigger kci
<sgclark> I have no idea how this script is suppose to know how to determine which branch was committed, nothing
<sgclark> I am not yet a script master, as you can see how I buggered up a simple task like creating branches. so meh
<clivejo> easy mistake to make!
<sgclark> I think though, I can make it so at least it does those nightly builds and stuff
<sgclark> like have it check every hor for changes.
<sgclark> better than nothing till webhooks are sorted
<clivejo> can you change the git url?
<clivejo> the webhook isnt really hugely important
<sgclark> I hope so. I will look once I get ecm to builld :/
<clivejo> we can start the manually if we want
<sgclark> yeah my thought too
<clivejo> them 
<clivejo> plus they rebuild anyway when KDE upstream changes
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> so I will look then. *punches ecm*
<clivejo> sgclark: are you on xenial?
<sgclark> my machine? yes
<clivejo> did you get a firefox update recently?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> has the fonts changed or something?
<clivejo> my browser looks very small all of a sudden
<sgclark> mm not sure
<sgclark> my new laptop is high dpi and my first time experiencing this lol. so everything is a bit small to me. still super wow looking though
 * clivejo grrrrrrs @ sgclark
<sgclark> ?!
<clivejo> show off :P
<sgclark> what did I do?
<clivejo> "my new laptop is high dpi"
<sgclark> ah well some very kind souls donated the laptop to me :)
<BluesKaj> sgclark, new lappy, what did you buy?
<BluesKaj> nice!
<sgclark> It was dontated to me, dell precision 7510
<sgclark> donated
<clivejo> did you get it via that sponsorship thing ?
<sgclark> it is wonderful, packaging on my old laptop was getting very painful
<clivejo> patreon.com ?
<sgclark> I listed laptop on my patreon account and low and behold someone granted it
<sgclark> yep
<clivejo> nice!
<clivejo> Im just jealous :P
<sgclark> :)
<clivejo> mine wont even sign a package!
 * clivejo kicks laptop
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> omgosh! I got ecm to build
<sgclark> should be green too
<sgclark> in theory
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> I need to gen report. oops
<sgclark> ok frameowrks coming up. ecm was a huge pain
<sgclark> yay ecm green
<sgclark> ok now looking to see if I can change url for ci
<sgclark> ok updated url and kci.yaml running update projects.rb wish me luck...
<sgclark> boom
<clivejo> is it a good boom or bad boom?
<clivejo> its still paused
<sgclark> verey bad boom. it seems there are many intregrated places that debian git is in the code. 
<clivejo> :(
<sgclark> My ruby is limited to my first scripts a few days ago
<sgclark> but it looks like this may be above me
<sgclark> trying to create launchpadgit in factory, but this code is making me dizzy
<clivejo> is it a holiday in the US tomorrow?
<sgclark> not in the sense of being bad. but me lacking skillz
<sgclark> we have holidays here? dunno I lost track
 * sgclark looks
<clivejo> bank holiday here
<sgclark> May, hmm my sons birthday Tues, don't think that would constitute National holiday though :) we have Memorial day on the 30th
<sgclark> so not that I am aware of
<clivejo> where could I go to get help with gpg?
<clivejo> this is driving me crazy
<soee> ahoneybun: so it is all about settings? if yo tried mine than it should much better for you than fo me
<ahoneybun> yea kinda went downhill
<ahoneybun> very weird soee
<soee> your laptop is spooky :)
<ahoneybun> on 16.04 with latest drivers
<soee> but yo now have ~ 50 FPS ?
<ahoneybun> no went down hill
<ahoneybun> what do you get on FPS?
<ahoneybun> soee^
<soee> ahoneybun: i just enabled this option in steam
<ahoneybun> oh
<soee> it shows ~ 30-40 fps
<soee> but it is pretty smooth as i said
<ahoneybun> mm
<sgclark> ?#&!$ omg debian git is os bloody ingrained in this CI code it is not funny.
<soee> :(
<sgclark> well it looks like it ties launchpad to brz only. 
<soee> we did it or they did it ? :-)
 * sgclark digs deeper
<sgclark> Developers of past that have left us now, wrote this code.
<soee> be back later, grill time :)
<clivejo> sgclark: any luck?
<sgclark> everytime I think I am close another new type of boom
<clivejo> sgclark: akonadi is going to support EWS!
<clivejo> https://micreabog.wordpress.com/2016/05/01/akonadi-resource-for-microsoft-exchange-web-services-ews/
<sgclark> umm yay? lol no idea what that means
<sgclark> oh
<clivejo> Microsoft Exchange
<sgclark> cool
<clivejo> and you thought Kolab was bad"
<sgclark> I did?!
<clivejo> yeah, you had lots of fun with it in 15.12 :P
<clivejo> I have NO idea whats wrong with my GPG agent
<clivejo> I can connect to it
<clivejo> gpg-connect-agent
<sgclark> mm I think not putting stuff in layers aka frameworks plasma etc will bite us
<clivejo> test the gui 
<clivejo> GET_CONFIRMATION foo
<clivejo> and a popup displays foo
<sgclark> perhaps gpg-agent is not the problem but debsign is?
<clivejo> but whats changed?!?
<sgclark> dunno
<sgclark> was just a theory
<clivejo> I havent changed anything in my packaging environment
<sgclark> my brain is on maximum capacity trying to figure out the ruby CI code
<clivejo> yofel obviously had reason to want it flat
<sgclark> well I got it to stop booming, but now it is just hanging on new_project
<sgclark> yeah but now CI will try to pick up everything, including kubuntu-automation
<sgclark> I wonder if there is a way to blacklist.
<sgclark> well I guess I need to sort out getting it to work in the first place
<clivejo> isnt there a way to point to different git per package basis?
<sgclark> feel free to try and sort out this code lol
<sgclark> I am working in the blind!
<clivejo> I dont have permisson
<sgclark> I barely know ruby as of 2 days ago
<sgclark> clivejo umm is open source on github
<sgclark> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling
<sgclark> we can't commit, but we can use it local
<sgclark> um I think I got it working
 * sgclark crosses fingers
<sgclark> welp it is running error free, we will see if it actually updates jenkins after it is done with 5 billion jobs haha
<sgclark> going to eat, seems I have forgotten to do so today.
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejoe!
<clivejo> do you know how gpg-agent works?
<DarinMiller> I have no clue.  And from today's IRC logs, not very well as I see its not cooperating for you. :(
<clivejo> such a nightmare
<sgclark> hi DarinMiller :)
<sgclark> well clivejo we may at least have a ci soon :)
<clivejo> :)
<DarinMiller> Hi Scarlet!
<clivejo> making progress?
<sgclark> the update_projects.rb is running error free
<sgclark> of course it is updating all of kde so will take awhile
<sgclark> jobs
<sgclark> kde jobs
<clivejo> can you create a new yakkety release?
<sgclark> um wut?
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> I see
<clivejo> you know the way it builds wily and xenial
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> lets see if this even works
<sgclark> just because the script is running does not mean it worked lol
<sgclark> let me use a smaller job pool to test
<sgclark> doing them all is taking eons
<clivejo> does it have to be unpaused to do the jobs?
<sgclark> doubt it
<sgclark> this is creating jenkins config.xml files
<sgclark> ok I changed wily to yakkety
<sgclark> wily is almost EOL
<sgclark> pause des not appear to be working?
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> clivejo: the jobs need to finish running. but http://kci.pangea.pub/view/yakkety/ :)
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> need to fix another thing
<sgclark> using my internal git address probably will not work
<sgclark> ummm who did that=????
<sgclark> ^^
<clivejo> I think I did
<clivejo> I was trying to click before the page loaded fully and must have clicked the abort
<clivejo> sgclark: will I pause it again?
<sgclark> I think I did
<sgclark> I messed up the git address and used mine from gitconfig which obviously will not work for jenkins
<sgclark> but the good news is this will work
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/
<clivejo> yeah, was me :(
<sgclark> np, just all broken till this script finishes
<clivejo> firefox has got very slow with KCI
<sgclark> yeah :(
<clivejo> it takes forever to load a buildlog
<sgclark> firefox has been grumpy for me lately
<sgclark> dunno what they are doing
<clivejo> Im seriously considering ditching it
<sgclark> well I think I like ruby, I seem to be picking it up much faster than python
<sgclark> wow where did the day go
<clivejo> yup almost over for me
<clivejo> and still cant get gpg-agent to work
<sgclark> ugh, that hurst :(
<sgclark> urts
<sgclark> bah
<sgclark> hurts!
<clivejo> probably something very simple
<sgclark> clivejo: did you try everything in this bug? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=386107
<ubottu> Debian bug 386107 in gnupg-agent "debsign don't use gpg agent/pinentry" [Normal,Open]
<clivejo> sgclark: what does "echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO" give you?
<clivejo> Im getting a blank line
<DarinMiller> I get /home/darin/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent:0:1
<sgclark> that ^^
<sgclark> but replace darin with scarlett
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> why wont mine do that
<DarinMiller> did you restart the agent?  gpg-connect-agent reloadagent /bye
<clivejo> DarinMiller: still dont get any output for echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO
<sgclark> clivejo: you can set in gpg.conf --gpg-agent-info=<path>:<pid>:1
<sgclark> may be worth a shot?
<yotux> how can I get access to Packaging Docs?
<valorie> hi yotux
<valorie> you need a KDE identity if you don't yet have one
<yotux> valorie:hi
<valorie> identity.kde.org
<yotux> I presume it different from launch pad?
<valorie> that will work for most of kde websites, except bugs.kde.org
<valorie> launchpad is Ubuntu
<valorie> kde is "upstream"
<valorie> the source of most of our packages
<DarinMiller> clivejo: have you customized your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf file?  I have not touched mine and only 2 lines are active (non-#
<clivejo> one of them :P
<DarinMiller> 'd)
<valorie> Debian is the other major upstream, the source of our packageING
<yotux> so would lp credits get met access to KDE?
<valorie> yotux: no, KDE existed before Ubuntu launched
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I havent touched it since it was working
<valorie> 20 years old this year, in fact
<yotux> I used KDE I think with Redhat 8.0?
<yotux> maybe 6 that was long time ago will create an account ty
<DarinMiller> The active lines are: "keyserver hkp://keys.gnupg.net" and "use-agent"
<clivejo> DarinMiller: same
<valorie> welcome back to KDE, yotux
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I've been using it since 2001 or so
<clivejo> this is ridiculous!
<clivejo> clivejo@P500:~$ gpg-agent
<clivejo> gpg-agent[17542]: gpg-agent running and available
<clivejo> clivejo@P500:~$ echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO
<clivejo> blank
<clivejo> where the *beep* is it running
<sgclark> :(
<clivejo> I give up
<clivejo> good night all
<DarinMiller> gn clivejo, wish I could do so much more to help!
<sgclark> night clivejo
<valorie> niters clivejo, hope it all comes together tomorrow
<sgclark> arg
<valorie> yakkety!
<sgclark> no yakkety docker image on ci
<valorie> failure, but it's there
<sgclark> will need harolds help there
<sgclark> but I managed the rest on my own :)
<valorie> he'll be around in a few hours perhaps
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> why did you abort the rest?
<sgclark> because wily is like EOL in a feww days, don't care if it dies
<valorie> true that
<sgclark> going to build xenial for now
<valorie> cool
<sgclark> till yakkety has an image
<sgclark> boo
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> would be helpful to run the mergers
 * valorie goes off to help with dinner
<valorie> Bobby's home and all's right with the world (except my daddy)
<sgclark> enjoy dinner valorie
 * sgclark sighs
<sgclark> merges are yet another placec debian is coded in :(
 * sgclark cries
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #204: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #146: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #160: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #135: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #440: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #359: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #448: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #471: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #441: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #341: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #360: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #161: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #151: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #212: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #407: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #408: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #106: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #401: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #447: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #371: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #460: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #372: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #378: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #385: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #284: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #416: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #434: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #450: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #431: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #381: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #155: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #351: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #391: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #368: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #126: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #304: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #367: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #385: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #412: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #427: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #393: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #358: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #372: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #98: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #402: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #448: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #210: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #373: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #386: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #379: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #285: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #451: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #432: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #417: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #418: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #435: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #382: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #392: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #352: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #4: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #369: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #305: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #368: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #386: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #413: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #427: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #359: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #394: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #423: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #417: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #434: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #356: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #342: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #166: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #428: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #148: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #433: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #426: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #112: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #419: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #418: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #428: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #211: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #418: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #424: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #343: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #461: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #378: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #419: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #5: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #434: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #445: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #418: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #462: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #379: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #419: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #446: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #395: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #418: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #424: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #305: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #378: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #224: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #420: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #341: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #405: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #389: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #379: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #421: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #419: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #396: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #406: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #425: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #390: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #449: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #450: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #395: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #143: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #406: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #396: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #407: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #377: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #155: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #378: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #382: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #339: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #350: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #340: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #383: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #351: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #333: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #342: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #95: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #353: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #334: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #343: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #354: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #420: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #336: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #157: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #353: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #47: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #6: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #429: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #49: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #370: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #6: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #85: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #6: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #462: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #128: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #387: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #106: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #436: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #6: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #108: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #425: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #380: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #383: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #447: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #452: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #420: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #286: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #86: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #116: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #86: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #148: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #360: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #105: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #369: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #6: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #457: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #172: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #76: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #109: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #306: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #374: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #133: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #114: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #458: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #414: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #125: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #212: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #168: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #143: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #403: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #463: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #373: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #121: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #99: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #433: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #344: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #96: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #420: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #436: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #145: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #428: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #93: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #393: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #92: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #98: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #379: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #429: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #97: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #387: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #408: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #141: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #419: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #395: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #420: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #6: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #52: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #6: FIXED in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #436: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #6: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #83: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #435: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #358: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #6: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #449: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #420: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #80: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #397: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #157: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #141: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1473: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1473: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1473: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1473: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #82: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #127: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #147: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #380: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/380/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #87: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #383: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #384: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #418: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #174: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #8: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #459: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #12: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #108: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #131: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #391: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #341: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #355: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #116: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #451: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #380: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #106: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #426: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #422: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #352: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #384: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #96: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #397: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #335: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #343: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #109: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #119: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #157: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #307: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #122: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #407: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #129: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #88: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #144: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #7: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #344: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #97: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #226: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #78: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #8: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #337: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #421: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #139: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #111: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #472: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blinken build #350: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blinken/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #409: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #7: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #7: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #453: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #380: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/6/
<santa_> acheronUK: some time ago we had a chat about adding Qt5TextToSpeech support and we decided to postpone that until we had a certain version of Qt, do you remember which version?
<acheronUK> santa_: 5.9 I think??? which hopefully we WILL get this cycle
<clivejo> whats this? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kio/commit/?id=56c2fe0a60e22321a7b71b2715895255bce24ac8
<acheronUK> clivejo: what about it?
<santa_> clivejo: it's needed for 5.33 aparently. I also made a "revert revert" @ kubuntu_unstabled to get the change back
<acheronUK> clivejo: I made that change for FW 5.33+git, but the 5.33 santa_ is staging doesn't have those files yet, so that got reverted in the merged packaging. but re-applied in kubuntu_unstable
<acheronUK> indeed
<clivejo> oh right
<santa_> acheronUK: ok, so I'm going to add Qt5TextToSpeech to cmake-ignore.json temporarily with a comment. now thanks to the few changes I made for the fir tree op, the cmake-ignore.json supports comments! \o/
<acheronUK> ooh. good. :)
<santa_> acheronUK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src must be 5.8 the version in question
<acheronUK> debian were looking to skip 5.8, and go straight to the 5.9 beta/RC I think. 5.8 too buggy for KDE/plasma, and Qt not doing a 5.8.1 to fix it!
<acheronUK> Neon are also avoiding 5.8 like the plague, for same reasons. too broken for KDE
<blaze> yep, 5.8 is pretty shit
<acheronUK> thx blaze! :) :P
<blaze> :)
<santa_> good to know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #21: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/21/
<ejat> hi .. my kontact having conflict between enterprise header n smart header .. how can i resolve this ? 
<ejat> kontact/kmail 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64
<ejat> sorry .. i mean theme
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/5/
<acheronUK> ejat: don't. don't really use those myself. clivejo might have an idea? if you are using rlease versions, then the kde/kubuntu forums may also be the place to ask
<acheronUK> *don't know
 * ejat testing the backport package
<ejat> everything is fine accept im facing the theme conflict everytime i restart the application
<ejat> so need to reset/set back the kmail team 
<ejat> s/team/theme
<acheronUK> oh. right. not sure how that works as I use thunderbird! :/
<santa_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.33.0_artful.html
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.33_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> almost there
<acheronUK> santa_: :)
<ejat> acheronUK: i use thunderbird as well but giving kontact a try for daily tools
<santa_> acheronUK: so indeed I think KA is ready to stage plasma, the basic tools are working as expected. however I think I need to make something to prepare the SRU
<santa_> I mean
<santa_> if we do the SRU, which version we should use? 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1 ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #1: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/1/
<yofel> yes
<santa_> so what course of action we should follow?
<acheronUK> yofel: 'yes' to that version number?
<yofel> if you're interested in historic procedures, see the "if sru:" code in the attic stage script
<yofel> acheronUK: yes ;)
<santa_> let me check...
<yofel> noteworthy is the whole diffstat block. In the past the archive admins didn't like us uploading 0-diff updates, so we only uploaded the ones where the upstream tarball actually had noteworthy fixes
<acheronUK> yofel: ok. just checking you were not remarking on the successful iso build! ;)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> maybe that changed now and we can omit that (although pushing dozens of useless updates to users is also not that nice)
<acheronUK> also a pointless rebuild against other 'updates'
<yofel> bbiab
<santa_> so we stage and upload to artful and then we figure out the SRU?
<acheronUK> or land in the updates ppa in the meantime?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/7/
<santa_> I think it would be nice to know in advance if we are going to be allowed to upload 0-diff updates
<santa_> let's go to ask in #ubuntu-release
<santa_> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #5: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/7/
 * acheronUK watches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #7: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #123: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/5/
<yofel> ok, so the position is around the same as back then. But letting them reject stuff would work I guess
<yofel> note that frameworks isn't SRU material per se, although with some care and argumentation we can update pieces of it maybe
<clivejo> santa_: regarding PIM I have been in touch with Rohan about upload to artful, he says he's busy for a week or so, so unless we can find another MOTU that's on the back burner for a bit :(
<clivejo> I don't have the time at the moment to file BR for sponsorship
<clivejo> however, Andy has been very helpful in the past and might do it it asked nicely
<santa_> yofel: I think we could skip, or put on hold any SRU of frameworks - while from KDE's point of view, it should go. but let's focus on plasma first
<clivejo> is there a reason for wanting to SRU frameworks into zesty?
<yofel> I know their point, our point is "no new features and no regressions" - tricky
<yofel> plasma and apps are fine
<santa_> clivejo: frameworks are like "rolling release"
<santa_> therefore a bit tricky to deal with for us
<clivejo> I know, but we have to draw a line somewhere to fit in with Ubuntu release cycle
<clivejo> is there a fix of something that you are keen to get fix in?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/5/
<santa_> not really, let's forget about frameworks SRU's for now
<yofel> ^
<clivejo> I'm keen to get it into artful, but unless it is fixing something in zesty then I think we be wasting time trying to get a SRU for zesty
<acheronUK> plasma and security fixes where what I envisaged
<clivejo> unless its fixing some serious issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/7/
<santa_> acheronUK: so reagarding plasma my proposal is: stage 5.9.5 for artful without bumping the build depends (let me check KA before doing that), then upload to the archive, then prepare the SRU
<acheronUK> anything else may get bundled with potential backports **IF** we do thsoe.
<santa_> I might need to do a couple of changes in KA, but nothing big
<santa_> opinions about my plasma proposal?
<acheronUK> santa_: that was my next Q about artful. shall we not bump those so we don't have to switch deps from one to the other
<acheronUK> so seems not doing so would be best
<santa_> correct, this way the merges will work fine
<acheronUK> santa_: not bumping the deps should be ok for a bugfix release you would think
<santa_> yes. so I need to add an option ka-medata to skip the updating of the json files for build depends
<santa_> so you would do everything as you usually do, except that you will have to run ka-update-metada with "--no-bump-bds" or something like that
<acheronUK> ack
<santa_> and I have to add that feature and that's it
<acheronUK> seems fine to me. 
<clivejo> :)
 * acheronUK is looking forward more to 5.10 in artful
<clivejo> sounds like a cunning plan
<santa_> so now that we have frameworks 5.33 staged for artful I'm going to schedule the autopktests on tritemio
 * clivejo is liking 5.9.90 in zesty
<acheronUK> also gotta get on and do 5.8.6 for backports! sometime....
<clivejo> Plasma is really starting to get that polished feel back
<acheronUK> was hoping to do that with say Darin or wxl etc
<santa_> and after that I'm going to add the needed feature to KA for plasma, and schedule a test rebuild for plasma 5.9.5 on tritemio, so we can see if everything is ok
<acheronUK> santa_: ok. good :)
<santa_> regarding Simon, I think I'm going to try something to get things back on track with him
<santa_> I think that was something we didn't handle well, and that's not Simon's fault
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #5: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/32/
<santa_> to put my cards on the table, I want to work with him to see his ninja status restored
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/5/
<acheronUK> santa_: I would like that as well, (1) he has made that very hard and (2) he has said he does not have time for kubuntu now
<acheronUK> what with Qt, School, MOTU etc
<clivejo> we all want that, but he set himself tasks to do and didn't even start any of them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #5: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/5/
<acheronUK> santa_: forwarded you his last message on Telegram to me on the subject
<santa_> well, we are all volunteers here, so if he needs to leave because he doesn't have time, that's fine, but not slamming the door :)
<clivejo> I think I got similar message last night
<acheronUK> santa_: yep the door is wide open. needs a bit of work for the ninja status, but very sortable
<santa_> allright, let me handle that if that happens then
<acheronUK> you never know, in a few months things may change
<santa_> yes, it's very important to keep our door open to anyone
<clivejo> I was tired and short tempered last night and probably snapped a bit, but just getting fed up with the same "inventing problems to prove that he should get ninja status back"
<santa_> I think we already had more than enough of this "game of thrones"-like stuff in the neon/kubuntu/debian ecosystem
<santa_> I understand him very well because I have been the kind of position he is now various times
<santa_> anyway, let's move on
<santa_> let me schedule those autopkgtests now
<clivejo> and regarding his sddm build, I can't seem to get it to work with breeze theme
<clivejo> something that will need fixed fro both kubuntu and lubuntu
<acheronUK> clivejo: I told him the fix for that. I tested a build and it works. Simon is going to do a rebuild in his ppa
<clivejo> whats the fix?
<clivejo> just to be nosey?
<acheronUK> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/commit/?id=28b16456457f968974270fb410786f277a2973c0
<clivejo> I downgraded it and didn't look :/
<acheronUK> clivejo: spot what they did with our 02_kubuntu_use_breeze.diff patch
<clivejo> binned it?
<santa_> renamed and changed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
<santa_> techically I think it would be possible to make a package applying one patch or another depending on the place it's built, but it  may be bit tricky
<acheronUK> so as breeze is not the default then, and breeze does not overide the default, sddm uses it's own bundled maui theme and ignores breeze
<clivejo> lovely
<clivejo> so how do we share this with Lubuntu?
<clivejo> what theme do they use?
<acheronUK> a modified maui
<acheronUK> they can have their theme and config set theirs as default.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #209: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #5: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/209/
<clivejo> I guess we'll do the same and set ours to breeze?
<acheronUK> clivejo: no need if we restore that patch, as that does it.
<acheronUK> but oin a way lubuntu can easily override.
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/tree/debian/patches/02_use_debian_theme.diff?id=28b16456457f968974270fb410786f277a2973c0
<clivejo> didnt change the subject
<acheronUK> whoops
<clivejo> so why can't we override like lubuntu do?
<acheronUK> we could, but would be pointless. and leaving the default as a theme no flavour uses would be doubly pointless
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/5/
<clivejo> just we have to maintain packaging for it then
<acheronUK> + I would rather restore things to as close to how they already where, and which worked
<acheronUK> no, just keeping the delta we had there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #108: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/5/
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-unstable/sddm/files/head:/debian/
<clivejo> no https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/
<clivejo> we have been tracking it
<clivejo> and there is an unstable branch so must have been in KCI in the past?
<acheronUK> clivejo: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/s/sddm/sddm_0.13.0-1ubuntu5/changelog
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> Phil had a 1ubuntu6
<clivejo> yofel: do you have any objections to us cloning that repo into LP and adding it back to KCI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/35/
<clivejo> I'd like to be able to install it and see it working on my system
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/5/
<acheronUK> clivejo: I would like to be able to spin up the KCI iso so as to see what impact changes make.
<clivejo> yes, its very useful to test things
<clivejo> bar my rubbish internet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #22: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #23: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #130: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #158: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #214: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #125: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/125/
<clivejo> Updating KCI and getting this warning
<clivejo> Setting up gstreamer-qapt (3.0.3+p17.04+git20170424.0114-0) ...
<clivejo> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/qapt-gst-helper doesn't exist
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #167: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #138: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: labplot now = master
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/117/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/117/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/117/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #18: ABORTED in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #4: ABORTED in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #5: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #5: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #117: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #18: ABORTED in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/18/
<clivejo> acheronUK: almost down to zesty levels :)
<acheronUK> that's the idea
<clivejo> 5 to go :P
 * ahoneybun has new toy
<clivejo> dare I ask?
<ahoneybun> Moto 360 Sport smartwatch
<clivejo> what does it do?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: cool stuff
<ahoneybun> got it for 100 instead of 200
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #381: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #7: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/7/
<clivejo> acheronUK: 
<clivejo>       Start 12: DBusProperties
<clivejo> 12/18 Test #12: DBusProperties ..........................***Failed    0.35 sec
<clivejo> any idea why that might be failing
<acheronUK> on what?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/telepathy-qt/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<acheronUK> not at the moment
<acheronUK> hmmm.. britney is dead
<acheronUK> still
<clivejo> awwww
<ahoneybun> britney?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure
<clivejo> Integration with proposed-migration (britney)
<ahoneybun> mm so above my head then
<valorie> so lovely to see all the green today
<clivejo> artful is looking good :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #5: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #19: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #19: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/19/
<clivejo> acheronUK: how come you rebuild babe?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/4/
<acheronUK> want to try is again, with changes
<ahoneybun> babe is very weird
<acheronUK> hoping the coder is persuaded to make it a bit less weird as time goes on
<ahoneybun> I don't like that it starts in that small mode
<ahoneybun> and once you close it there is no way to stop the music
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #9: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #6: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/7/
<valorie> I may be crazy again this cycle and upgrade super-early
<valorie> but I might be a bit smarter and at least test in a vm first
<ahoneybun> it would be cool to come to LFNW and run artful lol
<ahoneybun> AA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/5/
<wxl> pair programming with tsimonq2 http://media4.giphy.com/media/ORM4TGTrZe74I/giphy.gif
<ahoneybun> xD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1474: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1474: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1474/
<mparillo> Super early upgrade via sed, or wait for the first ISO?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1474: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1474/
<clivejo> mparillo: of try the KCI iso?!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1474: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #45: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #45: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #45: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #45: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/45/
<clivejo> acheronUK: are you poking those tooling jobs?
<clivejo> ah yes
<clivejo> labplot now = master
<clivejo> that the kf5 version?
<acheronUK> should be
<clivejo> oooo
<clivejo> go Rik!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #206: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #6: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/6/
<acheronUK> why aborted?
<clivejo> 22:33:07 fatal: could not read Username for 'https://git.launchpad.net': No such device or address
<clivejo> built fine on LP though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #207: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/130/
<valorie> mparillo: I did it via sed for zesty
<valorie> I wasn't the first, but I was early
<valorie> and it worked out, for the whole cycle!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1475: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1475/
<valorie> I did wait a few times on updates and /or restarting though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1475: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1475: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1475: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #208: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #7: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/7/
<clivejo> acheronUK: hi-five
<acheronUK> wish I knew quite why though!!!!
<clivejo> gremlins
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #132: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #209: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #9: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #855: SUCCESS in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/3/
<ahoneybun> I've yet to see artful in p.u.com
<valorie> they're still working on tooling
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<valorie> oh gosh, no wonder i"m hungry
<ahoneybun> I've never been active doing this part of the cycle
<ahoneybun> much anyway
<valorie> the #ubuntu-release chan is pretty interesting
<valorie> I'll be #ubuntu-devel will be as well
<valorie> had to leave it, as it was too busy
<valorie> plus when I run outa space on the sidebar, I prune chans
<ahoneybun> mm I think I might look at Kirigami a little this time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/4/
 * ahoneybun wonders if the install could use kirigami
<ahoneybun> clivejo: valorie I'd like to look more at this Kubuntu Welcome idea that we had last cycle
<ahoneybun> getting a working POC this early might mean we could get it in n[
<ahoneybun> *np
<valorie> that would be cool
<ahoneybun> it could use kirigami for sure
<valorie> I think Mint does something like that
<valorie> and someone was talking about another distro that does
<valorie> gah
<valorie> ok, but gotta eat first
<ahoneybun> mm Ubuntu Mate
<ahoneybun> I believe
<ahoneybun> added a task: https://phabricator.kde.org/T5949
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/105/
<mamarley> I just upgraded one of my boxes to Artful (and the staging-frameworks PPA with 5.33) and everything seems to be working fine so far.
<valorie> excellent news, mamarley
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #473: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #342: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #4: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #7: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #25: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #4: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #4: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #26: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #26: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #4: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #4: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #3: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #4: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #3: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkomparediff2 build #3: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkomparediff2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #3: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdcraw build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdcraw/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #4: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #5: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #4: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #3: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #18: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #22: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #3: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #24: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #28: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #21: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #22: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #19: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkexiv2 build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkexiv2/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #22: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #4: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #4: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #3: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #19: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #4: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #18: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #25: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #25: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #22: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #19: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #20: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #16: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #26: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #30: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #23: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #27: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #8: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #27: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #26: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #29: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #12: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #4: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkexiv2 build #25: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkexiv2/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #23: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkomparediff2 build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkomparediff2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #22: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdcraw build #25: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdcraw/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #23: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #25: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #6: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #20: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #23: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #23: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #21: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #27: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #21: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #4: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #24: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #31: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #464: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #361: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #162: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add yakuake
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #46: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #46: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #46: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #46: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1476: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1476: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1476: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1476: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1476/
<yofel> clivejo: sddm? no
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronUK> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey acheronUK 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1477: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1477: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1477: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1477: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #8: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #308: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #163: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/163/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #343: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #4: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #5: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/6/
 * mamarley puts on "Livin' on the Edge" by Aerosmith and upgrades the rest of his boxes to Artful.
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oh you adrenaline junkie you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/jnHXl0M.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #168: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/168/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> What does 5.33 bring in?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: nothing earth shattering. mostly under the hood stuff, but maybe a few better breeze icons and some tweaks?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's KCI :p
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> think Aaron was replying to mamarley's comment about 5.33 in staging?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I wanted to know what 5.33 brought in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add sddm
<acheronUK> santa_: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.9.4-5.9.5-changelog.php
<santa_> acheronUK: yes, working right now on that KA feature to skip the bds bumping
<acheronUK> if you belive that, only 10 packages with a delta
<santa_> ok, we could do it manually then, but I'm going to try the feature in question, since I think it's a good resource to have
<acheronUK> santa_: I may or may not be around enough later to stage it. if that is the case, or if I don't respond to pings, please stage it if you want to
<acheronUK> santa_: agreed :)
<santa_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #5: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1478: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1478: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1478: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1478: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #47: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #47: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #47: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #47: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1479: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1479: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1479: SUCCESS in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1479: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1479/
<clivejo> acheronUK: The package in Simon's PPA is using the debian theme by default, did he not upload a new one for Kubuntu?
<Mamarok> question: has anyone here tested the search feature in Dolphin recently? I found out Saturday at a booth in Germany that it actually doesn't really work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #1: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/1/
<Mamarok> does work in Neon, doesn't work in Zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #1: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/1/
<clivejo> works on my zesty
<Mamarok> if you search for local files in your home, try to find anything on a media 
<Mamarok> like an external harddisk, permanently mounted
<Mamarok> the "search everywhere" didn't work for me
<clivejo> just tried on an SD Card
<clivejo> and finds the file for me
<Mamarok> weird, so what is wrong with my Zesty? I tried it out after a man came to the booth claiming it didn't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #2: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #2: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/2/
<clivejo> I am using Zesty + KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #3: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/3/
 * Mamarok doesn't know what KCI is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #3: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/3/
<clivejo> Kubuntu Continuous Integration, all these messages are KCI reporting about stuff
<Mamarok> ah, ok, don't use that
<clivejo> its basically same as neon
<Mamarok> so maybe this is the difference, somebody who could test with a plain Zesty install?
<clivejo> yes, that is my point
<clivejo> they could have fixed it upstream
<clivejo> his the person report a bug?
<clivejo> did the
<Mamarok> I event tried to restart baloo, didn't change a thing
<clivejo> is baloo build an index?
<Mamarok> it does, but only of files in my local home
<clivejo> In System Settings > Search > File Search is the location in "Don not search in these locations" ?
<Mamarok> right, I removed those, and somehow it is back in there *sigh*
<santa_> acheronUK: sorry, I got distracted several times. I have the change in KA ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/4/
<clivejo> anyone else find store.kde.org very slow and times out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/4/
<clivejo> brrrrrr is got cold
<clivejo> acheronUK: sddm is loading breeze theme now
<clivejo> looks good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa no problem. I am held up for a bit still
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie IIRC there is a recommends on 'sddm-theme-debian-maui | sddm-theme' that is pointeless for any *ubuntu, so should prpobably be on the safe side 'sddm-theme-breeze | sddm-theme'
 * acheronUK yawns
<valorie> oh gosh, I can't spend another minute inside even if it's not nice out
<santa_> acheronUK: going to stage 5.9.5 then?
<acheronUK> santa_: getting a bit late for me to do that now. not even updated by tooling to your alpha8 or whatever yet
<acheronUK> santa_: if you want to get on with it feel free, otherwise can do it tomorrow afternoon/evening
<santa_> acheronUK: ok, I will stage so you can upload to the archive tomorrow if it's ready
<wxl> so there are many options for keys in the input/keyboard setting of settings, but none that will allow me to turn off insert or numlock like i can for caps lock. any ideas?
<wxl> looks like xmodmap is the only option
<ahoneybun> https://nxos.org/
<ahoneybun> neat
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #856: SUCCESS in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #4: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #4: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/4/
<valorie> cool, nice to see a Latin American OS
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Forget that, what about the snap store
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkmailprivate.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN7Akonadi15EntityTreeModelC1EPNS_14ChangeRecorderEP7QObject
<ahoneybun> getting that from installing the backports-landing ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/4/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/5/
<ahoneybun> mm where did they put the dashboard thinge
<ahoneybun> to show all the open windows
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #209: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/209/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ye5vWJDR/file_2443.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/4/
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: are you sure your kmail upgraded ok? that lib should not be looking for that symbol, as the akonadi new kmail linked against does not have it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/7/
<valorie> ahoneybun: is that lubuntu, or kubuntu?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #24: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #358: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/4/
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: I can replicate the error by doing 'apt-get upgrade' rather than 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<acheronUK> dist-upgrade or equiv is required
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: right of course
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/300/
<ahoneybun> valorie: what?
<valorie> the image you posted, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ah that was Kubuntu of course
<valorie> huh
<ahoneybun> what?
<valorie> isn't that the lubuntu logo?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/106/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's konqui
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/155/
<valorie> ha! now I remember that from the Berlin tshirt
<valorie> that konqui driving the trabant
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/137/
<ahoneybun> xD
<ahoneybun> also that fixed it acheronUK
<ahoneybun> dist-upgrade
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #474: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #210: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/5/
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #8: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #8: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #5: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #32: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #344: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #169: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/138/
 * ahoneybun wonders why iframe irc works on kubuntu.org but not his website
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #448: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #465: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/7/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/139/
<acheronUK> santa_: seems we need to bump breeze build deps on plasma-integration and plasma-desktop to 5.9.5 anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/403/
<santa_> acheronUK: ok, I will have a look later this morning I'm  a bit busy right now
<acheronUK> santa_: me too. just going out the door. thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #9: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #19: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #7: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #6: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/6/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1480: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1480: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1480: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1480: SUCCESS in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1480/
<acheronUK> santa_: so by default, KA will now look for the metadata clone at ~/ka-metadata ? 
<santa_> acheronUK: indeed, you can configure the location to be somewhere else if you want
<acheronUK> santa_: ok. is 'complete -F _command do-all' still needed in ~/.bashrc ? 
<santa_> acheronUK: oh, yep. thanks for pointing that out, I forgot completely about bash completions
<acheronUK> santa_: might also be worth mentioning on option 1, that the metadata repo still needs cloning https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/INSTALL
<acheronUK> that's obvious to me/you, but maybe not to a newbie packager getting set up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #19 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #13 4 mo 10 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #19: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/19/
<yofel> finally..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1481: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1481: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1481: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1481: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1481/
<mparillo> This is going to be fun. kdesudo kate /etc/hosts will no longer work. https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/02/editing-files-as-root/ I wonder how many old forum posts need to be updated.
<acheronUK> santa_: again, I may be absent for a fair bit of the evening. real life is a pain!
<acheronUK> mparillo: lol. did you see the mailing lists on that? OpenSuse were not impressed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #140: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #346: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/346/
<santa_> acheronUK: no prob, I have some experiments to do in the meantime. good luck with whatever you have
<mparillo> acheronUK: I did not. I did recall two comics. You broke my workflow: https://xkcd.com/1172/ What do I need root for? https://xkcd.com/1200/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/62k1hm/question_while_feeling_mildly_infuriated_where_to/
<ahoneybun> yofel: so how do I get that xenial KCI iso?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://kci.pangea.pub/images/
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/current/
<clivejo> BTW our main DNS is kci.pangea.pub
<clivejo> and is linked from here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<clivejo> I would like that Todo list moved to Phab
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kci/ 
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> has anyone tried that image yet clivejo?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Im not sure
<clivejo> Rik might have
<ahoneybun> so what is that?
<ahoneybun> newest stuff on xenial base?
<clivejo> yes
<ahoneybun> soooo Neon?
<clivejo> roughly
<ahoneybun> how different is it?
<clivejo> +/- certain packages
<ahoneybun> so it has some apps and not just bare
<clivejo> it has all Frameworks/Plasma/Apps
<clivejo> but some things like digikam arent on ours
<ahoneybun> ah
<clivejo> and we have some stuff that neon doesnt
<clivejo> we also don't have translations
 * clivejo should open a phab task for that
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> no translations?
<clivejo> translations arent stored in KDE git repos
<clivejo> but Harald figured out a way to combine them
<ahoneybun> but how does Neon have it?
<ahoneybun> oh right
<clivejo> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2017/03/16/kde-neon-with-testing-translations/
<clivejo> we need to figure out how he does it and add it to our tooling
<genii> Did anyone ask yet?
<clivejo> ask?
<genii> The author
<acheronUK> genii: you mean sitter?
<clivejo> I don't understand
<clivejo> its released under GPL2 I believe
<clivejo> but there has been no demand for that yet
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<clivejo> but it would be nice to have for sure
<acheronUK> at the moment I was intending to see how much 'fallout' we get when trying to stage apps 17.04, then go from there
<acheronUK> Neon is a bit different, as they are trying to provide a user targeted iso and repo as well as a dev tool
<acheronUK> or translation testing for KDE devs
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: replied on reddit
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk pours a large Jack Daniels
<clivejo> how do I see your reply?
<acheronUK> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/62k1hm/question_while_feeling_mildly_infuriated_where_to/dgsk1pk/
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronUK
<santa_> I'm going out for a while
<acheronUK> santa_: ok. have fun (if that is your intent)
<santa_> clivejo, acheronUK: if you are around tomorroe I would like to discuss a thing related to plasma 5.9.5 and how to test in a reliable way which build dependencies should be bumped
<santa_> * tomorrow
<acheronUK> santa_: yes, we maybe need something a bit more reliable in that respect than just staging and seeing what happens in the arbitrary order LP starts builds
<santa_> ↑ THIS
<acheronUK> yup. what happened with the builds last night showed up some issues, but really need to identify them in advance. plus I'm not 100% confident there are not more that did not get shown up just because things randomly built in an ok order
<santa_> indeed
<santa_> I am not surprised you are a science man XD
<acheronUK> santa_: not quite sure what that means, but I'll assume that is good!
<acheronUK> having a science background maybe helps in problem solving and analysis
<santa_> it means you think in a rational way. that's very good in this case
<acheronUK> :)
<acheronUK> I try!
<wxl> isn't wayland going to be default x server this cycle?
<wxl> i thought i saw something about that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> for Ubuntu desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure about it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wait
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it will be an test session like Unity8 was
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #857: SUCCESS in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/857/
<ahoneybun> wxl: this benefits us a lot tbh
<ahoneybun> Canoncial would work with NVIDIA and AMD to get drivers for Wayland and help us a ton
<valorie> I think we can't switch until Plasma does
<valorie> which is getting closer..... some devels run it full-time
<valorie> Wayland-by-default has been announced by softpedia/omg/etc.
<valorie> but I've not seen anything official
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/112/
<ahoneybun> valorie: Neon has it already so really there is nothing stopping us
<ahoneybun> I don't think so anyway
<valorie> wouldn't work for me, with nvidia
<valorie> neon has it as a choice
<valorie> and not by default afaik
<ahoneybun> you can move to intel if needed
<valorie> I do have intel
<valorie> also
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> which I think I need to do to get Anbox working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/6/
<valorie> you gonna make another app?
<ahoneybun> what?
<valorie> weren't you doing that before?
<valorie> for the ubuntu phone
<ahoneybun> Anbox runs Android apps on Linux
<ahoneybun> plus Ubuntu Phone is dead
<valorie> right.....
<valorie> yes, I know
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwing7expMPTAhXE6iYKHTpkCQYQFggnMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fanbox.io%2F&usg=AFQjCNHxzRMt1VrQIw9tEYCyN2si8wtxDA&sig2=0yoKuLsn9ooYeCFRBunkaw
<valorie> well, deadish
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> https://anbox.io/
<ahoneybun> valorie: if your talking about UBports, it's going to dead by losing supports and workers
<valorie> but why would you want android apps on your desktop unless you are going to develop?
<ahoneybun> whatsapp and others
<ahoneybun> plus I've never made an Android app before anyway
<valorie> ok, my mistake
<ahoneybun> I don't have high hopes for UBports tbh
<valorie> halium should help, perhaps
<valorie> spread the work
<ahoneybun> I hope it helps AsteroidOS the most
<ahoneybun> valorie: also I'm not worried about the underground work
<ahoneybun> more community issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/5/
<wxl> i have a lot of questions about it
<wxl> (wayland)
<wxl> will x still be aruond?
<wxl> or do we need to change all the seeds?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/27/
<wxl> when are we going to start seeing it in images and/or how do we begin testing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #6: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/6/
<valorie> x is going to be fallback for a *long* time
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-27
<valorie> I guess we should be watching ubuntu-devel list for this stuff?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/5/
<wxl> yeah probably. i just wish we didn't have to be asking this
<valorie> I dunno, wayland is progress
<valorie> but maybe not quite yet
<valorie> six months can be a long time in development time
<wxl> yeah well i heard it was going to be "default" so that's kind of weird but i dunno
<valorie> even if it races by "IRL"
<ahoneybun> that would break a lot of people's machines
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/5/
<valorie> right, "breaking people's machines" is NOT what we want
<ahoneybun> well yea
<ahoneybun> I imagine we can control if we use wayland by default or not
<ahoneybun> like you said X is not going anyway anytime soon
<ahoneybun> *anywhere
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/5/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v93bI
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master e25716a Aaron Honeycutt: update pip to pip3 to get 'make html' to work, also have html files from that working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/28/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v93bX
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 6d49919 Aaron Honeycutt: change some more 'Muon Discover to Discover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/8/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v93Az
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master ea179b7 Aaron Honeycutt: new html build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #44: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/7/
<ahoneybun> oh forgot the bot put my changes in here lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #475: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #8: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/130/
<ahoneybun> valorie: see that dark box on the bottom right: http://www.sphinx-doc.org/en/stable/
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to figure out how they do that
<ahoneybun> ahhh readthedocs
<valorie> that would be a nice feature, although I'm not sure how discoverable that is, down in the bottom corner
<ahoneybun> well if we have both the master and 16.04 on the server we might be able to put it up in the top nav bar
<ahoneybun> MAYBE
<valorie> or http://kubuntu.org/docs ?
<valorie> you could have links to the github source
<valorie> and a download button
<valorie> etc.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #466: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/422/
<lordievader> Good morning
<santa_> good mroning everyone
<santa_> * morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #179: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #442: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #8: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #443: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1482: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1482: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1482: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1482: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1482/
<sitter> yofel: take heed, I am removing unused KCI code from blue systems tooling repo, best be careful if you merge that at some point
<yofel> sitter: ok thanks. currently we're running a fork anyway so I'm not sure when someone will get to even look into that
<acheronUK> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379254
<ubottu> KDE bug 379254 in general "ksmserver errors after updating to Plasma 5.9.5" [Major,Confirmed]
<acheronUK> Hotfix coming hopefully
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mamarley> acheronUK: Yeah, I noticed that too.  In my case, on systems that had been upgraded from KDE4 at some point, it was complaining about trying to start kwrited.  I just found the offending .desktop file and deleted it.
<clivejo> no no no no
<acheronUK> Yes
<yofel> maybe?
<mparillo> AA Builds are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ No sed required.
<mparillo> But no AA on the testing tracker yet: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<mparillo> Whoops. Wrong.
<mparillo> They helpfully reverse-sort, and it is at the bottom. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/376/builds
<clivejo> mparillo: have you a KDE ID?
<mparillo> conveniently enough, it is mparillo
<clivejo> how strange!
<clivejo> would you join the Kubuntu project? https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<mparillo> I see where I can watch the project.
<clivejo> would you have time to help me with this? https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<clivejo> need a good way to display that info, but also easy to update
<mparillo> I think it is a great display. First thing I would do is sort on the left column. OK by you?
<clivejo> mparillo: is that possible?
<mparillo> Oh, you mean automajic. Probably not, and now I can see you have it sorted, right? Basically newest updates are at the top, correct?
<clivejo> I'm not sure how to do it
<yofel> does phab have an API to update that page? Such pages tend to get out-of-sync really fast
<clivejo> yofel: not that I know of, but my thoughts where to put a link to it in our IRC topic, and have just one place to update
<yofel> if that works for you, go ahead
<clivejo> but needs to be simple
<clivejo> well its not really working
<clivejo> looking for ideas!
<mparillo> There appears to be https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/conduit/  but that is way beyond me.
<acheronUK> Hmm.. https://plus.google.com/115793168478540780255/posts/SG8Hk21s7AB
<clivejo> mparillo: the top table looks pretty, but is hard to keep up to date
<clivejo> the bottom table would be easier to edit and update fast
<mparillo> clivejo: Agreed; it is pretty. Staged means the binaries have been fully loaded into Launchpad? Landing means they are in the main repo for the current release?
<clivejo> staged and landing PPA's
<mparillo> So, to pick an example, in data row 2, Plasma 5.9.3 is available in staging-plasma 
<clivejo> well it was
<clivejo> but hasnt been updated recently
<clivejo> it was staged and uploaded to Zesty
<clivejo> but the editing of the table is too complicated
<clivejo> which is why Im playing with the lower table
<mparillo> And in the lower table, staging and landing refer to the current version only? AA? Otherwise including backports-landing makes the table too complicated?
<clivejo> I might take those off, as they change very quick
<clivejo> wish the editor was more WYSIWYG
<mparillo> And in the upper table, the red clock and the blue arrows mean what?
<clivejo> not started 
<clivejo> blue arrow meant uploaded
<mparillo> TY. So my first task is to add a legend.
<clivejo> well Im considering get rid of the top table
<clivejo> as it is very difficult to update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1483: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1483: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1483: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1483/
<mparillo> Give me a few minutes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1483: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1483/
<clivejo> acheronUK: this it https://cgit.kde.org/scratch/davidedmundson/plasma-browser-integration.git/ ?
<acheronUK> yep
<clivejo> you tried to build it?
<acheronUK> not yet. JR already did some initial packaging, so have mirrored that
<acheronUK> going to try in a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add plasma-browser-integration
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #48: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #48: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #48: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #48: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1484: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1484: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1484: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1484: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1484/
<mparillo> clivejo: I think I got the top table into shape.
<mparillo> I am tempted to delete the rows we will never backport to.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/10/
<Peace-> hello guys i got a weird situation here on my laptop ... first of all 17.04 do not boot 0_0
<Peace-> it says kernel panic 
<Peace-> and i see acpi watchdog failed somethinig -16
<Peace-> does not boot*
<Peace-> i tried to reinstall but it just freeze 
<Peace-> i can't even install it :/
<Peace-> luckly i had 15.04 somewhere i got some silly system now 
<clivejo> !info zssh
<ubottu> zssh (source: zssh): interactive file transfers over ssh. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5c.debian.1-3.2build1 (artful), package size 20 kB, installed size 56 kB
<acheronUK> plasma-workspace for 5.9.5 is still pretty busted. going to need a 5.9.5.1 tarball or something
<clivejo> whats up with it?
<acheronUK> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379254
<ubottu> KDE bug 379254 in general "ksmserver errors after updating to Plasma 5.9.5" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> oh that
<acheronUK> and the *fix* is broken
<acheronUK> FTBFS
<clivejo> now theres a surprise!
<clivejo> quite a serious regression
<clivejo> for a bugfix release!
<acheronUK> clivejo: that plasma-browser thingy built
<clivejo> oooo
<clivejo> did you play with it?
<clivejo> is it cool?
<clivejo> or kool
<acheronUK> but KCI fails the build, as it puts files in evil places
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> how evil?
<acheronUK>  /etc/opt
<acheronUK> It seems ok. but some things in the options that should work don't seem to for me
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9G5g
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master dff3aa0 Aaron Honeycutt: update README
<clivejo> so whats the status of FW5.33?
<clivejo> looks good here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.33.0_artful.html
<acheronUK> clivejo: khotnewstuff giving a 401?
<clivejo> sorry?
<acheronUK> http://i.imgur.com/q97UFv4.png
<clivejo> eak
<acheronUK> yes? no?
<clivejo> Ben was looking into Discover hammering the server
<clivejo> with like 23 requests to open the same file from each instance of discover :/
<acheronUK> hmmmmm
<clivejo> where do you get that setting?
<acheronUK> systemsettings
<clivejo> but where in there?
<acheronUK> or run kcmshell5 kcm_desktoptheme
<clivejo> org.kde.knewstuff.core: Redirected to  "https://autoconfig.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml"
<clivejo> yup, thats the redirect Ben put in place I think
<acheronUK> so he deliberately broke it?
<clivejo> don't think so
<clivejo> was trying to stop discover DOS'ing the server 
<clivejo> why it needs to try to open the same file 23 times is beyond me
<acheronUK> where does it say he redirected?
<acheronUK> where did he...
<clivejo> I'm not sure, he did something server side to reduce the load
<acheronUK> when?
<clivejo> couple days back
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pmckgol4d
<clivejo> <bcooksley> i've just made some server changes to halve the amount of load that behaviour generates
<clivejo> acheronUK: is discover showing latest for you?
<acheronUK> latest what?
<clivejo> apps
<clivejo> mine is broken again
<acheronUK> what latest apps?
<clivejo> like recommended
<acheronUK> where is that?
<clivejo> https://api.kde-look.org/
<clivejo> that domain isnt working for me at all
<clivejo> https://autoconfig.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml
<acheronUK> not sure that it's a redirect that broke it.
<acheronUK> just maybe that the servers it goes to eventually are borked for the time being?
<clivejo> no idea
<acheronUK> same thing happening in my chakra VM, so not our problem!
<acheronUK> clivejo: anyway.... hoping can get new FW and plasma uploaded in next few days
<acheronUK> depending on tests and plasma devs 'unfixing' plasma 
<clivejo> LOL unfixing
<acheronUK> well, looks like an include got missed in a manual merge, but hey!
<ahoneybun> seems Manjaro is getting that 401 with knewstuff acheronuk
<clivejo> its a KDE issue
<clivejo> the server
<ahoneybun> right I know
<ahoneybun> just saying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #858: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/858/
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: given that I didn't have a very productive day today and due to that plasma bug, I will delay that pending chat we had about build depends bumping
<acheronuk> no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #9: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/7/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #100: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #9: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #181: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #444: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #128: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #382: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #6: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #445: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #181: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #383: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #476: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #28: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #24: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #25: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #467: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #177: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #178: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/2/
<yofel> we need to update jenkins, so go get a coffee while it's finishing the current jobs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/3/
<acheronuk> yofel: cancelled calligra, as that takes ages
<yofel> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #1: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #1: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #109: ABORTED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #7: ABORTED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #132: ABORTED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/132/
<yofel> done, plugin updates will go next when idle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/94/
<acheronuk> yofel: are we good now?
<yofel> acheronuk: yes, all done
<acheronuk> ok. I can trigger a plasma-workspace build then?
<acheronuk> have just done something very scary? committed a change direct to KDE git for that!
<yofel> seems to be fine :D
<acheronuk> fingers crossed
<acheronuk> correcting an error like that is probably a good way to start
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #13: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/13/
<acheronuk> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1105x624) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ziN84ZMc/file_2469.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> anyone missing a few devices?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I used to have a few more
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1485: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1485: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1485: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1485: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1485/
<KurousagiMK2> ahoneybun: if remove package "gstreamer1.0-alsa" and leave only "gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio" obviously remain only PulseAudio http://imgur.com/a/A59JK
<ahoneybun> I didn't remove that pacakge tho
<KurousagiMK2> sorry, then do not know.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sheytan> Hello friends
<sheytan> so this happnes after trying to add backports ppa
<sheytan> https://pastebin.com/5nA5A9Wf
<sheytan> anyone knows why?
<mamarley> Probably because there aren't any packages for Zesty published in that PPA.
<sheytan> you think? Is PIM still in landing?
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages shows nothing for Zesty.
<sheytan> ok, thank you
<santa_> sheytan: how did you added the backports ppa to your sources? did you just edited the file?
<sheytan> santa_: nope. I did the sudo add-ppa command
<sheytan> like this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<santa_> ah, yes, nevermind
<santa_> I think mamarley got it right, I guess we will add new frameworks packages there soon
<sheytan> great, what about PIM?
<sheytan> not enough tests yet?
<santa_> sheytan: we have it in landing for testing
<sheytan> yeah i know, but don't want untested stuff on my machine :)
<santa_> sheytan: I'm using it right now, so I guess we will have to move it soon. feel free to wait for that, if that's your preference
<santa_> I have btw an imap gmail account with zillions of mails
<sheytan> santa_: does it work faster?
<santa_> not sure, but it works for me
<sheytan> Now, when i click on som gmail emails, i have to wait like  2 minutes for the message to show up
<santa_> ahoneybun: ↑ you had an issue with the landing ppa? would you mind to re-paste your issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The issue was fixed with dist-upgrade
<santa_> excellent
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ what about moving pim from -landing to the regular ppa? I have been using the packages in question for quite a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1486: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1486: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1486: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1486: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1486/
<acheronuk> santa_: I have no real objections, apart from (a) I don't use PIM much except for akregator, so can't myself judge much the quality and (b) I would like a decision on the possible extra 'backports-pim' ppa for people who want that and nothing else
<acheronuk> on (a) not heard of any showstopper, and (b) no-one apart from you has commented yes or no so far 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/3/
<santa_> acheronuk: so let's create a pim ppa under kubuntu-ppa and move the thing to the regular backports? anyway I don't see why a decision about a pim-only ppa should block the moving to the regular backports, but ok
<santa_> acheronuk: I would also like to start backporting frameworks 5.33 to zesty and xenial
<santa_> + we have apps 17.04 to package, don't we?
<mparillo> I have burned the 17.04 ISO to a thumb drive with dd. Can I turn the contents of the thumb drive back to an ISO easily, so I can rename it to AA and zsync?
<acheronuk> santa_: just don't want to confuse users by announcing one, then later announcing the other. want to do it al in one go and present users with the two options from the start
<acheronuk> back in a bit.....
<santa_> ah, ok. fair enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #7: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #1: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/110/
<santa_> DarinMiller_, wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ka/+bugs?field.tag=junior-jobs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #90: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #6: ABORTED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #77: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/10/
<mparillo> I successfully installed AA in a VirtualBox, taking all the defaults. Live session and entire disk both worked fine. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/376/builds/146439/testcases
<mparillo> I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1687084 and of course the slideshow still says 17.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687084 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Installer Slideshow references obsolete rekonq" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> Discover prompted me there were 10 updates, which I applied. Discover reported all was complete, and then crashed.
 * acheronuk thinks we should default back to Muon!
<mparillo> And the upgrade was completed, as apt reports nothing to do.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #10: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/10/
<santa_> acheronuk: random idea of today: I think I'm going to add something in the iron hand to track which versions we have where
<santa_> because we have so many targets and so many ppa's
<santa_> my face when I think what versions we have where http://img06.deviantart.net/e78d/i/2013/091/6/e/my_brain_is_full_of_fuck_in_hd_by_lemmino-d602afj.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/11/
<santa_> i.e. http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/
<ahoneybun> mparillo: well no one has worked on that just yet
<ahoneybun> that always changes later in the cycle
<ahoneybun> also it will change a lot more with the change to GNOME from Unity
<acheronuk> santa_: anything to track that would be a help!
<darinmiller> santa_: Thanks for link to the junior projects.  I will attempt to make time this weekend to fix at least one of those.
<santa_> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1687094 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1687093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687094 in Ubuntu "Sync kreport 3.0.0-2 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687093 in Ubuntu "Sync kproperty 3.0.0-2 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Understood. I just remembered you liked to track changes against bug reports, so I would just get an early start.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: thanks ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @acheronuk, Nice one. Is kexi there?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, ooh. dunno
<ahoneybun> mparillo: hopefully Simon and I will get a new slideshow together
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, nope. no kexi yet :/
<santa_> acheronuk: ping?
<clivejo> @acheronuk
<clivejo> ding ding
<santa_> haha
<clivejo> santa_: will you be about tomorrow ?
<santa_> y
<clivejo> I might be able to make the meeting
<clivejo> just wondering if it was going ahead
<santa_> well I think we should start rolling packages asap
<santa_> I'm doing my experiments about plasma so I can explain that bd thing + a black op
<clivejo> darinmiller DarinMiller_: will you be about?
<clivejo> santa_: have FW5.33 been run via autotests ?
<santa_> for amd64, yes
<clivejo> any issues?
<santa_> let me find the link...
<santa_> nothing in red http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> meaning it apparetly passed the autopkgtrollings
<santa_> I just had to fix one
<santa_> plasma 5.9.5 is autopkgtest clear too for amd64
<santa_> therefore, good enough to upload in that regard
<clivejo> :)
<valorie> that is really good to hear!
<ahoneybun> artful is found with do-release-upgrade -d tool
<ahoneybun> tho I still need some tools so not sure about upgrading
<santa_> what tools?
<ahoneybun> kdenlive atm tho the archive version works fine
<ahoneybun> I need to purge the backports landing atm
<ahoneybun> wow the tool changed my mirrors to artful anyway...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pong
<ahoneybun> well artful here I come then
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you out and about?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No, but at a pc just this sec
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not at
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 654x118) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xZYaJer0/file_2477.jpg
<valorie> gosh, ahoneybun is beating me to artful
<valorie> jealous
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<santa_> ok, I guess we will talk tomorrow, we have tons of things to do already
<ahoneybun> well there goes my stableness lol
<ahoneybun> not sure how that NVIDIA driver will like that
 * santa_ uses the latest stable
<santa_> except for pim
<valorie> I used zesty for 5 months before release
<valorie> it was stable
<valorie> my laptop increasingly was not -- now that I have teh S76, that at least will be stable!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Santa yep. lots to do :) Did you upload plasma-workspace 5.9.5.1 to the ppa?
<santa_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So just need to sort the dep bumps, and goof to go on plasma and FW. great
<santa_> regarding KA, I think the first things I'm going to do is that versions status page + reworking the code of kuubntu-retry-builds again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully NOT goof
<santa_> but don't worry we have now KA stable releases, so if something goes wrong...
<santa_> about plasma bds
<santa_> I'm rebuilding it with sbuild's aptitude reslver
<santa_> * resolver
<santa_> I think I got the experiment right this time
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> ↑ this should tell us what's going to fail to build if we don't bump
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma-desktop and plasma-integration I know need a build dep bump on the breeze -dev package, but I assume this will show any more when each has tried to build?
<santa_> those 2 should fail on that rebuild test
<santa_> + maybe more
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yup. I only noticed those 2 as was awake at a silly time in the night and saw they needed a retry on the build
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, one needed a retry and one went orange
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie meeting then? 15:00 UTC?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or something else?
<clivejo> 4pm UK?
<santa_> lol
<santa_> 15 utc is fine with me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> think so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> anyone want to make changes before I post about this: https://phabricator.kde.org/T5984
<ahoneybun> any reason why we don't have owncloud/nextcloud settings in online accounts?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #30: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/30/
<darinmiller> 15:00 utc meeting time works for me. 
<ahoneybun> yofel: around?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #24: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/24/
<ahoneybun> not sure how he has this docs server setup
<ahoneybun> mm need the kubuntu user pw I think
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @yofel there?
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9cAv
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 789de66 Aaron Honeycutt: reran 'make html'
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+NitruxInside/posts/gdgJEBETrao
<ahoneybun> upgraded to artful and Plasma 5.9.5
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-29
<fone626>  
<DarinMiller_> santa_: git_checks.py has been fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/ka/+git/ka/+merge/323422
 * DarinMiller_ thinks the mp is always the hardest part of the crazy packaging stuff.
<DarinMiller_> wxl: do you want the other script fix? if not I will fix later this weekend.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/7/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1487: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1487: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1487: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1487: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #179: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #180: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/180/
<acheronuk> santa_: https://phabricator.kde.org/D5570
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #181: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #182: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #112: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #8: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #384: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #12: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #130: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/12/
<clivejo> I hate timezones
<clivejo> so confusing
<DarinMiller_> Ditto
<DarinMiller_> timezone + DST per country = extra confusion
<acheronuk> it is 14:05 UTC :P
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> but my phone is teeling me Im late for the meeting
<acheronuk> get a smarter smartphone then
<clivejo> I think its the way Ovi scheduled it
<acheronuk> he scheduled it?
<clivejo> he setup the thingie
<acheronuk> wut thingie...>
<acheronuk> ?
<clivejo> the thingie to remind me about the meeting
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> no 'thingie' here
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1080x436) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/z00u5Nyo/file_2479.jpg
<acheronuk> not got that, which seems probably just as well!
<acheronuk> santa_: FYI. I uploaded the just released kirigami 2.1 to staging-plasma, and am rebuilding discover against it
<acheronuk> for artful
<ahoneybun> lovely
<ahoneybun> maybe discover won't crash as much
<acheronuk> maybe more...
<ahoneybun> well since it crashes everytime I try to close it that might be impossible
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<acheronuk> oh well
<clivejo> same here
<clivejo> stupid thing
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do you find it funny that the discover screenshot has nautiuls icon as Dolphins icon?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: does it????
<acheronuk> where?
<ahoneybun> well now they closed that page
<ahoneybun> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/1A3Dt8VIonWKd0_nG1mzUQUeXyLWpQDoUXgljJ04Cv-XBPOTbmUbaIYmv4VLgCA644jeMtUPZ1hPqh4mY-e5ZUsrwBwp-NLK57zc61rmrII=w530-h322-p-rw
<ahoneybun> xD
<acheronuk> sigh.....
<acheronuk> well. crash is a qtquick thing? so maybe stuck with that until qt 5.9?
<clivejo> yofel: are you aware of that message in KCI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/13/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1488: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1488: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1488: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1488: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #154: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #15: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #117: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/117/
<santa_> good aftnernoon eveyone
<DarinMiller> hi santa_
<santa_> I've just woke up from an unintended map
<santa_> give me a few minutes to become human and check all above pings XD
<DarinMiller> :)
 * BluesKaj slides santa_  a large strong cooffee
<BluesKaj> coffee even :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ayDBxsX5/file_2484.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0I4f0HKp/file_2485.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wrong pic
<santa_> thanks BluesKaj :)
<santa_> I neeed to reboot brb
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ub0yStn8/file_2486.jpg Oh Windows, you silly thing you
<santa_> hi again, let me check the history of the channel...
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> ok, so we got a patch from darin for Ka which looks good and also this https://phabricator.kde.org/D5570
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ does this affect 5.9.5?
<acheronuk> santa_: that klipper test fails on Neon, with 5.9.5.1
<acheronuk> and I think in your build?
<acheronuk> santa_: your http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html 
<santa_> in my build it fails because ot the b-d bumping I guess
<santa_> let me check
<acheronuk> shows the autotest failure that is meant to fix
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/5YI2e96.png
<santa_> indeed
<santa_> acheronuk: about the bd bumping, wasn't plasma-workspace suposed to fail if breeze bd or something wasn't bumped?
<acheronuk> santa_: I saw (1) plasma-integration = fail without the b-d bump
<acheronuk> (2) plasma-desktop built, but without b-d on breeze bumped it could build without doing so agains latest breeze which it did not like in cmake 
<santa_> ahhhh, ok
<acheronuk> window decoration plugin issue if not bumped I think
<santa_> right, so I think my test is valid
<santa_> clivejo: ping?
<acheronuk> he's gone for a bit. will be back later
<santa_> ok, np
<santa_> just wanted to explain you how I did that build test and a couple of interesting things from debian
<acheronuk> FW ok to upload?
<santa_> acheronuk: probably
<santa_> I haven't tested the upgrades but other people did
<acheronuk> upgraded ok here
<santa_> DarinMiller: replied in the MP
<santa_> acheronuk: so go ahead and upload fw 5.33 if you want
<acheronuk> santa_: do you want to build on your container for any reason, or happy for me to do it here?
<acheronuk> here is better for me, as I can gpg sign the tags that way
<santa_> acheronuk: do it as it's more convenient for you. I expect KA to work correclty, but if you have any issue let me know
<BluesKaj> Artful seems to hang on bootup for about 30 secs looking for a nonexistent hdd, which I removed from the system and deleted from /etc/fstab  
<santa_> :S
<BluesKaj> no biggie , but mildly annoying 
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. will get on it while waiting for clive
<santa_> acheronuk: so, while you work on that I will prepare the remaining stuff for plasma
 * acheronuk grins a progress bar
<acheronuk> *at
<santa_> :)
<santa_> still has its small flaws
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. all ready to upload
<acheronuk> santa_: all uploads accepted. think you should be getting 74 emails :P
<santa_> I have them filtered XD
<acheronuk> back in a little while
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Back :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *pokes* @ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I see you!
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.33_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, What.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ?
<clivejo> I see you :P
 * clivejo waves
<santa_> hi ovi
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Aaaa.... Hello?
<clivejo> how are you today?
<clivejo> relaxing?
<santa_> ovi, would you be able/ have time to add a filter by architecture for the status pages?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You could say that...
<santa_> btw according to linkedin you have a new job, congrats
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have this job since November
<santa_> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just didn't update LinkedIn
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> But thanks
<clivejo> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2017/04/26/kde-neon-cmake-package-validation/ interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> When do you need that filter by?
<clivejo> I would love a package search for our PPA's 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Does lp have a rest api?
<clivejo> https://help.launchpad.net/API ?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> it's being used in the informational part of KA
<clivejo> there is a python lib for it
<clivejo> santa_: do you have experience/interest in packaging python modules?
<santa_> indeed, python[3]-launchpadlib
<santa_> clivejo: I don't have much expecience with python packaging except fo KA. what do you have in mind?
<clivejo> I'd like to see mycroft packaged, but it would need a number of python modules packaged as well
<santa_> btw talking about python, some frameworks have some python bindings. so far we have been skipping it as they are experimental, but I think at some point we should start with them
<santa_> clivejo: this https://mycroft.ai/ ?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> not urgent, just something I'm interested in on a side note
<santa_> I guess I could try if I have time, packaging python modules shouldn't be hard
<santa_> which ones do you need?
<clivejo> well I hacked at some to test
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/plasma-mycroft
<clivejo> but having issues with the mycroft-core package
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_: filter architecture: A combobox containing: All, [enumeration of each arhitecture]
<santa_> wow, you have been busy!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> hows that?
<clivejo> it is designed to install it and setup a system user called mycroft
<clivejo> then start the services
<santa_> that could be a possible way
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I installed that package before and mycroft would randomly tell me my active code
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ do you have a better idea?
<clivejo> but the plasmiod need mycroft running as the local user in order to use KDE skills
<santa_> another way would be putting a checkbox for each arch, but the challenge with that approach would be not bloating the top of the page too much
<santa_> so maybe the combobox is a better idea
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the combobox, gives just the option of a single architecture, or all of them
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> separate filters, bloates the filter area
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what do you actually need?
<clivejo> would it be possible to have a floating div with filter and search on it?
<santa_> I think the options offered by the combobox would be more than enough
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, if I add this filter as well, I'd also like to play with the style of the page as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> make it pretty
<clivejo> :)
<santa_> ovi, for my build box I'm using a ppa-build-status fork (I need to merge there your filters btw), see: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> sometimes I'm not building the i386 packages, so I would like to see the amd64 only
<santa_> wrt to our official status pages, sometimes I would just like to see amd64 only too
<santa_> so I have shorter lists to look at
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I see you have a summary on top
<santa_> this isn't urgent, of course, but I think it would be a nice addition
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> separated by architecture
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> nice
<santa_> yeah, I made that, because I need to know when the thing gets stalled
<santa_> note that I don't have graphs for tritemio (the stuff I have in my build box) yet
<santa_> regarding the status pages, I would like to merge both scripts code (tritemio page status code + the 'official' code) into the iron hand
<santa_> (but that's going to take time)
<santa_> (just fyi)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> no idea what tritemio is
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/tritemio/
<santa_> ↑ this. it's like a home-made ppa. sometimes you can do more than what you can do in the official ppa's
<clivejo> the system behind that page
<clivejo> basically an effort to find and fix autotests before they get uploaded and get "stuck" 
<clivejo> santa_: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.33_artful_proposed_migration.pdf kapidox ?
<santa_> lolwut
<clivejo> kapidox is red
<clivejo> just a glitch? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kapidox/5.33.0-0ubuntu1
<santa_> ah, "incorrect version". maybe it gets fixed on the next cron run
 * clivejo loves these charts!
<santa_> I guess the 5.33 package wasn't available when the thing accessed lp, I don't know
<santa_> now it's green
<clivejo> no prob, just curious as to know it thought it was incorrect version
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kunitconversion/5.33.0-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> FTBFS
<santa_> temporary issue probably, I guess it was just migrating from -proposed to the release pocket
<santa_> clivejo: that ftbfs is an annoying lp feature: when the build depends aren't ready the package is built anyway. so it's usually marked as dep-wait. however sometimes it's marked as ftbfs and that's why the -f option of kubuntu-retry-builds exists
<clivejo> ah, I just poked them manually via LP GUI
<santa_> this is something which I would really *love* to see fixed in lp. that works properly on debian's wannabuild, which puts the packages not ready to built on hold properly
<santa_> and tends to work like a swiss clock, I have wannabuild for tritemio
<clivejo> ever mention it in LP channel?
<santa_> nope, I think it's a long stading issue
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I forgot, how do I generate the status page locally?
<santa_> just execute ppa-build-status with the proper params, the html code will be printed in the stdout
<santa_> don't forget to make sure you have the css in the same directory than the html
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I forgot everything related to that...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what do I have to have and where?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can you give me a command snippet?
<clivejo> you need the ka tooling
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ka
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have that git cloned and git pulled
<clivejo> use this script to gen the page - https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/ppa-build-status
<clivejo> you could use frameworks 5.33 in staging
<santa_> ovi check that you have the env vars + ka-metadata, as explained here: https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/INSTALL?id=0980566f05678a0b34aac01fc5c9220aa0a05ba1
<acheronuk> wow. interesting apt sources for that Nitrux OS beta! http://i.imgur.com/mVEDnDY.png
<clivejo> indeed
<acheronuk> santa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24481034/
<acheronuk> likely ECM migrating....?
<santa_> I hope so, it vanished from launchpad, no idea why
<santa_> anyway kubuntu-retry-builds could handle that better
<acheronuk> santa_: also kdoctools also has new binaries, so may be held in the new queue for a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can't refigure out how to test this...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have this command in  my history:
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> `KUBUNTU_PPA_BUILD_STATUS_CONFIG=./build-status-conf/applications-local-test.conf ./ppa-build-status-cron >> ./Output/CRONOUT ; beep -f 3000 -n 3`
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but... the applications-local-test.conf is old, and has settings bout applications
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and that generation takes a loooooooooooong time
<acheronuk> new conf file for frameworks then
<acheronuk> and the generation for apps will take a loooooooooooooooong time
<acheronuk> that would be parsing build logs for 230 packages for 5-7 architectures each!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can you give me a sample?
<acheronuk> frameworks is only 74
<santa_> sure, give me a few mins ovi
<santa_> I'm trying this
<santa_> ppa-build-status -p ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma -r plasma -d artful -v 5.9.5 > result.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's doing something
<santa_> it worked for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's still doing something....
<santa_> just make sure you have kubuntu-ppa-build-status.css in the same directory than result.html, and you should be able to open that with the browser
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> err...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<santa_> fyi I have just pushed a few fixes to master
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it workes
<santa_> one affects the ppa-build-status script but it shouldn't interfere with your work
<santa_> I need to be afk for a while, I'll be back https://www.founditemclothing.com/itgoesto11/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/terminator-680x382.jpg
<acheronuk> frameworks is depwaiting on those new binaries anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how do I set-up the merge request again?
 * clivejo watches FW5.33 slowly go green
<acheronuk> https://kver.wordpress.com/2017/04/29/aether-icon-theme/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #9: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/9/
<clivejo> Regression on kguiaddons s390x - https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kguiaddons
<acheronuk> clivejo: may have run that test before some of the deps were finished building. I clicked to retry
<clivejo> with proposed enabled?
<santa_> back
<acheronuk> clivejo: without for now. all-proposed is not a cure all
<acheronuk> although it helps quite often
<clivejo> you poke ki18n too?
<acheronuk> no. I'm messing with PIM at the moment
<santa_> acheronuk: so, regarding plasma build depends, do you have a few minutes for an explanation?
<clivejo> Ill poke it
<acheronuk> santa_: go on
<santa_> k, a few things from debian
<santa_> as you probably already know it has 3 complete suites: stable, testing and sid
<santa_> you usually upload packages to sid, and then they get into testing when they are migrated by britney
<santa_> in addition to that, there's a suite which is an overlay of debian sid, which is debian experimental
<santa_> it's a bit like a single gigantic ppa where you usually upload packages which can't be uploaded to sid
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> e.g. because of a release freeze or because you have a large set of packages such as frameworks an some of them have to go trough the NEW queue
<santa_> well, that's just FYI
<santa_> now the important bit about experimental
<santa_> unlike sid, it's a suite configured as...
<santa_> NotAutomatic: yes
<santa_> ButAutomaticUpgrades: yes
<santa_> which means if you add experimental to your sources.list and you want to install something from experimenal you must type "apt-get -t experimental install whatever"
<santa_> or just configure apt or do apt pinning so you can omit the '-t experimental'
<acheronuk> makes sense. forces you to 'opt in'
<santa_> now, regarding how packages are being built, they are built by sbuild working for a wannabuild setup
<santa_> wannabuild/buildd/sbuild is what I have in tritemio
 * acheronuk can see where this is going
<santa_> so regarding sbuild, in case you haven't noticed it has 2 resolvers to install the build dependencies
<santa_> in ubuntu in general and also debian sid the apt resolver is the one doing the job
<santa_> in debian experimental is the aptitude one
<santa_> so the behaviour of each one is the following:
<santa_> ubuntu's ppas have the apt one which grabs for each build dependency the last version
<santa_> either in the ppa or the archive
<santa_> this is good in way: it reduces the probability of ftbfses
<acheronuk> so not good for build dep testing if you are doing a bulk build
<santa_> and this is bad in a way: this ↑
<santa_> so what I did in tritemio with plasma is, basically, simulate the behaviour of debian experimental for package building
<santa_> and that's how I tested the current build depend bumping system we have in KA
<acheronuk> got it
<santa_> which is case you don't know, it's one of the oldest and most stable in KA
<santa_> it would be difficult to find bugs there
<santa_> so all of that being said, I have documented a couple of days ago a possible black op - accuracy
<santa_> which would be testing our packaging with this build resolver and trying to make it compatible with it
 * acheronuk thinks santa_ has played too much CoD
<santa_> because last time I checked I had some issues with it, and I think it's something which would be convenient to support
<santa_> acheronuk: actually calling that "black ops" comes from the latest jason bourne movie
<acheronuk> damn. close
<acheronuk> lol
<santa_> they even say at some point something line "iron hand! that's not implemented yet..."
<santa_> s/line/like/
<acheronuk> think I watched the 1st, and maybe the 2nd......
<santa_> they are 4 or 5 I think
 * acheronuk lost count... and interest really
<acheronuk> ok. so you want to make this a tool we can take out and use when required, easily?
<santa_> what? the tritemio stuff? yes, I think knowing how to use it would enable you to do anything
<santa_> also think about the future
<santa_> let's say we get frameworks6 and plasma6 or something to replace the 5 counterparts
<santa_> probably the first packages are going to be available on kde neon
<santa_> so we could grab and rebuild them and send them patches to improve it's compatibility with kubuntu or debian while they are not available on debian
<santa_> this way it would reduce our "merge pain" and it would be also good for debian because they will need to make less modifications to the packaging
<acheronuk> very doable
<santa_> that's what I did when plasma 5 arrived
<santa_> but anyway all of this are just conjectures, time will tell what actually happens
<acheronuk> I aim to spend more time on Neon/KDE stuff
<acheronuk> Just last cycle it never quite happened.
<santa_> yeah, right now we are in a stage where the frameworks/plasma/apps packaging is mostly done and we are just doing maintenance
<acheronuk> now I have access permissions, and you might go -dev, I can maybe bridge things a bit
<santa_> yeah, lets hope I get -dev in this cycle
<acheronuk> yup, fewer radical changes now. just small incremental ones
<acheronuk> hope so
<santa_> at some point would be nice to apply for motu too
<acheronuk> santa_: I was eyeing MOTU as well
<santa_> that would help us a lot
<acheronuk> logical step, and would help
<santa_> so if you have time and you think you can pass the process, please proceed
<acheronuk> once we have got our uploads going then I'll take a look at starting that road
<acheronuk> though too many hats could be tricky
<santa_> acheronuk: so thanks for pointing the autotests patch, I'm going to tweak the plasma bds, so we upload plasma to artful today too?
<acheronuk> if it's ready. FW may take a while
<acheronuk> or I can do it in the morning?
<santa_> as you whish, I am building those packages with the build dependency bump
<acheronuk> santa_: infinity just turned on auto-sync from debian, so a few 1,000 packages are about to build!
<santa_> ugh
<acheronuk> santa_: going to go sleep. if you have pushed your changes and want me to upload at first opportunity, then just leave a note here
<acheronuk> or on telegram
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> thanks for explaining earlier :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-30
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #179: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #10: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #180: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #8: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #11: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #11: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #12: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #121: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #181: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/35/
<acheronuk> weirdness of plasma trying to build where a ppa and archive versioning conflicts a bit?
<santa_> y
<santa_> it's ready to upload I think
<acheronuk> had that before trying to build plasma with a half built FW in the archive, but a full ppa staging
<acheronuk> ok. I'll do that a bit later on then :)
<acheronuk> great. LP publisher is AWOL doing Sunday morning weekly maintenance I think (or whatever the hell makes it not work for 4+ hrs every Sunday)
<acheronuk> ok. later than
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1489: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1489: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1489: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1489: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1489/
<santa_> :|
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #36 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #941: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #942: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/942/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping?
<acheronuk> can upload in a few mins if you want?
<santa_> acheronuk: as mentioned I think plasma is ready, so feel free to go ahead
<acheronuk> ok. just double checking
<santa_> acheronuk: they are also a few autopkgtests for frameworks which would need a retry
<acheronuk> santa_: yup. will try to go through those in a bit, but the test queues were huge earlier
<santa_> yeah I guess
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<acheronuk> santa_: uploading......
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning acheronuk
<santa_> btw I'm testing the water for applications 17.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/10/
<santa_> apparently we are missing the 'kdav' package in git
<acheronuk> santa_: this? https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdav
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, the branch kubuntu_zesty_archive doesn't exist obviously
 * santa_ facepalms
<acheronuk> added to https://phabricator.kde.org/T5113
<acheronuk> one extra we need a MOTU to upload
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #36: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/36/
<acheronuk> santa_: I will prod tests and builds later and through the day most likely. now I'm going to have lunch, a glass of wine, and watch the Russian GP
<santa_> no prob, have fun
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ ping
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/trrd00FQ/file_2511.patch
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ can I commit this?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's just a visual change
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so the filtering area is separated
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll add the filter for architecture, after this is in or scrubbed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @ovidiuflorin, Looks pretty cool here, go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank yoy
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> done
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #468: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #10: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/165/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ Santa I've pushed, but I still don't see the changes on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.5_artful.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> why?
<santa_> ovidiu because it's using the version from the package, we could switch to the git version if you want
<santa_> I have leave for a little while brb
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't want anything...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You're the ones using it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I writing this for you guys
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> actually I do want something
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I want to help
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and I'd hoped my changes are being put to use
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @ovidiuflorin, Sure, we will. Give a few mins.
<santa_> acheronuk: fyi I'm going to create the kubuntu_zesty_artful branches for apps
<clivejo> kubuntu_artful_archive I hope :P
<santa_> damn, yes
<mparillo> In AA, I saw a lot of 5.9.5. packages available in update manager, and applied them all without a crash, and re-booted. But kinfocenter and plasmashell -v show 5.9.4 still. Are more packages on their way?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #173: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/173/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You're in AA mparillo?
<mparillo> Yes, installed from the ISOs.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I am as well @ovidiuflorin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/159/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> My poor attempt at a joke failed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #149: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #247: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #5: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ohhh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #446: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/18/
<clivejo> mparillo: AFAIK only the packages with changes have been uploaded this time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ovidiuflorin, I got it now lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/31/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk copied you latte dock to a artful build and going to see what happens lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> built
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #338: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #477: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #12: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #447: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #184: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #449: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #248: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/123/
<ahoneybun> mm can't seem to understand how to edit the changelog for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #450: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #183: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #10: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/10/
<acheronuk> mparillo: plasma-workspace needs to upgrade for it to show 5.9.5
<santa_> acheronuk: do we have the pim ppa's sorted out?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: dch -e ?
<acheronuk> santa_: made the ppa. just not done the package copy yet
<ahoneybun> I thought it was dch -i
<ahoneybun> I downloaded the debian dir and source
<ahoneybun> put the debian in the source
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful/+packages
<acheronuk> dch -i will increment the revision number & edit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just want to up the version from 17.04 to 17.10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/214/
<santa_> acheronuk: once that's done how do you want to proceed with kdepim for artful?
<santa_> one possible way would be uploading just the new packages, then the rest
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: dch to give yourself a new changelog entry, or -e/-i and a manual edit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well it gave me an error when I tried to do anything
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I downloaded latte-dock_0.6.0.orig.tar.gz and latte-dock_0.6.0-0ubuntu1-ubuntu17.04-ppa3.debian.tar.xz'
<acheronuk> santa_:  going to be awkward whatever way. need a MOTU/core-dev/AA to help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/214/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: what error?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: tbh not sure I'm doing this right
<ahoneybun> do I put the debian dir in the source?
<acheronuk> I would have done 'dget https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/latte-dock/+files/latte-dock_0.6.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa3.dsc"
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<acheronuk> which will either unpack it all and add the debian dir
<acheronuk> or if it doesn't, then do 'dpkg-source -x latte-dock_0.6.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa3.dsc' will will do that
<ahoneybun> mm I don;t have your public key acheronuk
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: 'dpkg-source -x' will moan about that, but still unpack 
<ahoneybun> I used dget
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. I upgraded a bunch of AA packages to 5.9.5, but I guess there are more to come. Good news is that there was no immediate obvious breakage in a VM.
<acheronuk> you run 'dpkg-source -x' *after* fetching with dget, *if* dget does not unpack
<ahoneybun> I'm still lost so I'll just stop
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/latte-dock/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/11/
<ahoneybun> mm latte dock is being a little crapper
<acheronuk> why?
<ahoneybun> it keeps going away
<ahoneybun> and I can't get it back
<ahoneybun> also kwin is acting up
<ahoneybun> I can't tile windows
<acheronuk> urgh
<ahoneybun> tho I think it was like that on zesty
<acheronuk> I hate autohiding docks/panels, so I immediately turn that off
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: well I changed that to alway and it still disappears and I can't get it bac
<ahoneybun> unless I launch it again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0QzoZgle/file_2513.jpg
<acheronuk> I set to always visible
<ahoneybun> still goes away
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: your plasma is being weird then
<acheronuk> fine here
<ahoneybun> how can I restart the shell?
<ahoneybun> mm maybe it's my drivers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/40/
<acheronuk> kquitapp5 plasmashell && plasmashell &
<ahoneybun> same issue
<ahoneybun> even rebooted
<acheronuk> santa_: not sure there is a 'best' order to do things. if we can get someone to upload, I think we are going to have to just grab the chance at the time. if that means sorting other stuff later, so be it
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: dunno then!
<acheronuk> back in 5
 * acheronuk goes to make coffee
<ahoneybun> mm even switched back to the nvidia driver
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: KCI is build mater of latte-dock, have you tried grabbing that build to try?
<acheronuk> there have been fixes and changes since 0.6
<ahoneybun> well it worked fine in zesty
<ahoneybun> but atm trying to fix kwin
<acheronuk> *build master
<acheronuk> ok
<ahoneybun> I really miss the tile option
<ahoneybun> I also can't make the window full size if I drag it to the top 
<acheronuk> that works here, so you have something odd
<ahoneybun> idk I've not messed with that
<ahoneybun> only the dashboard thingie
<ahoneybun> I don't want to reinstall.............................
<ahoneybun> fixed it
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x681) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Qalj0NWO/file_2515.jpg
<ahoneybun> window management
<ahoneybun> "Tile windows"
<acheronuk> I have it set to move from one desktop to another instead
<ahoneybun> reddit saved the day
<acheronuk> so don't use that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Vqu0o2JF/file_2517.jpg
<ahoneybun> helpful here
<acheronuk> can be. sometimes not! lol
<ahoneybun> true
<acheronuk> yikes @ the queue lengths still http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running 
<acheronuk> I triggered retries for all our regressions hrs ago, and still they are queued....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1490: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1490: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1490: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1490: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/216/
<amichair> hey, I haven't used bzr in years... can someone remind me - after I push a branch under my username (e.g. I just pushed a fix to software-properties), do the devs pick it up and merge automatically, or do I have to do something manually (open issue?) for it to be noticed? what's the procedure?
<tsdgeos> amichair: i guess it depends on the project but i'd at least expect you to create a merge request
<tsdgeos> i.e. click on the "Propose for merging" in https://code.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch
<amichair> tsdgeos: it's software-properties (kde)
<tsdgeos> i'm not a kubuntu developer
<clivejo> which package?
<amichair> ok, I see the propose for merging link, I'll try it
<amichair> clivejo: software-properties
<clivejo> amichair: http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main ?
<amichair> clivejo: yeah, now I see the merge request there. Now just wait for a response or a merge?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #859: SUCCESS in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/859/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #11: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #8: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #35: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #217: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #217: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/8/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #81: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #97: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #116: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #63: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #126: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #191: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #145: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #77: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #512: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #78: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, My latest suspect is nvidia-prime. some setup scripts our sddm uses if they exist were removed lately
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2191: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2191: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2191: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2191/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<KurousagiMK2> how to fix it? https://imgur.com/a/hXYLEvY
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @KurousagiMK2, upgrade to Qt 5.10
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That will go in KCI repo when we have time, but currently a bit busy doing bionic release
<KurousagiMK2> understood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2192: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2192: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2192: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2192/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller there is a new nvidia-prime upload currently in proposed. there is a reasonable chance this may fix some of the woes
<blaze> I remembered now that I also had a black screen with nouveau and sddm few years ago
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Thanks for the heads up.   I will test in about 3-4 hours.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1083: SUCCESS in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1083/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #190: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/101/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #192: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #91: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/111/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> test, test, test
<valorie> just sent the call to the lists
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds for those who don't have the link memorized
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @DarinMiller, Latest nvidia-prime fix the SDDM login issue and fixes the funcky krunner and plasma corruption. Excellent!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, the NVidia driver behaves much better on the hybrid laptop.  18.04 was showing a 5% framerate loss in glxgears and window movement was jittery.  Not any more!
<valorie> from the new ISO, @DarinMiller ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> daily updates with proposed enabled....
<valorie> ah
<valorie> would be good to know that the fix made it to the ISO
 * valorie writes to the usb drive
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> zsync'ing now...
<valorie> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #113: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/113/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nvidia-prime is not on the iso, so will be in the repos to install straight away
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, great :)
<valorie> ah, of course
<valorie> duh
<acheronuk> I'm running out of bugs to put on the release notes!
<acheronuk> I put some in known issues, then people damn well fix them!
<valorie> I ran into my oem bug again
<valorie> added a photo!
<valorie> wth, i386 has 5/6 done
<valorie> amd64 3/6
<valorie> and I did 2 of 'em
<acheronuk> shutdown bug?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> LP:1766056
<valorie> huh
<valorie> what do the bugbot need
<acheronuk> a hash
<acheronuk> LP: #1766056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766056 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "in Kubuntu Bionic oem install, after installer finishes, it won't shut down to allow reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766056
<acheronuk> though I think Americans call # something else
<acheronuk> I have a feeling that microcode errata message has nothing to do with it, and is not fatal.
<valorie> no, not faral
<valorie> fatal
<acheronuk> hmmmm.... dunno actually
<valorie> once I shut down with the power button, no more issues
<valorie> well, driver manager used to report microcode, and it no longer does
<acheronuk> well, fatal as in that it causes a reboot hang
<valorie> so I don't know if I need an update or not
<valorie> well, it does
<acheronuk> I meant that message might be coincidental, but I am not sure. seems a bit more several than the similar one I frequently see on some hardware and has no ill effect
<acheronuk> s/several/severe
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> I'll add to the notes anyway :)
<acheronuk> valorie: regards microcode: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/1:0.5
<valorie> well, last I tried it worked for the other drivers
<valorie> just no longer displayed anything about microcode
<valorie> I tried fwupdate --enable but it says it can't be done on this machine with this tool
<valorie> no clue what to use to check
<valorie> off irc after a very long day
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #290: FAILURE in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #291: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2193: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2193: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2193: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #658: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #659: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #277: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/277/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/128/
<mmazur^> Just upgraded to 18.04; org.kde.plasma.timer counts down time twice as fast (2 seconds per 1 second). Can someone confirm?
<acheronuk> mmazur^: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381173
<ubottu> KDE bug 381173 in timer "Wrong countdown speed in timer plasmoid's window." [Major,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> mildly amazed KDE have done nothing on that!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/129/
<mmazur^> Reported:2017-06-14, this is perfect :)
<mmazur^> acheronuk, right, it's not maintained.
<acheronuk> clearly not!
<mmazur^> A bit unfortunate. I'd fix it if I had any clue of how those things are written, but I don't. No idea what the mechanism is for it getting the 'second has passed' signal.
<acheronuk> mmazur^: is this on a real machine, or in a VM?
<mmazur^> real
<mmazur^> Ah, there's a tutorial for a qtquick 2.0 clock app.
<mmazur^> Maybe that'll help.
<mmazur^> Hmm, so seems some qt bug is causing the timer to trigger twice per second instead of once.
<mmazur^> Wonder how hard it is to become a maintainer of a plasmoid.
<acheronuk> really need to talk to people in #plasma
<mparillo> kteatime appears to count down normally.
<mmazur^> Ok, so the problem is the following. Either all of qml or just something specific to the timer plasmoid makes the Timer QML Type work badly and trigger two signals for every tick.
<mmazur^> I can work around this inside the plasmoid by assuming qt is completely unreliable.
<mmazur^> However, this sorta kinda feels like a maybe serious bug? Dunno what about that.
<acheronuk> mparillo: kronometer stop watch counts up fine as well
<mmazur^> Both are standalone cpp apps, and I'm having an issue with a qml plasmoid.
<mmazur^> I see the timer type is used 63 times in various plasmoids and whatnot. Hopefully this does not cause issues in other places.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/121/
<mmazur^> Aaaand fixed, along with a few other issues.
<mmazur^> Now the question is how to get it merged in the simplest manner.
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/development#Submitting_your_first_patch
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> submit the fix upstream to KDE, then Kubnutu can cherry-pick that commit
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks for the fix, BTW!
<mmazur^> acheronuk, do plasmoids have maintainers? Cause that's probably a better idea than to submit a patch to nobody.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not that I am aware. you can submit it and request review by the plasma team
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, just tag #plasma Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it'll get noticed, don't worry :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> especially because there's a Plasma sprit underway right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2194: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2194: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2194/
<mmazur^> Ok, thanks for the info. I'll take care of submitting the code some time today. And if anybody's interested in pursuing the underlying QT issue (which might affect other plasmoids), then a starting point is here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381173#c6
<ubottu> KDE bug 381173 in timer "Wrong countdown speed in timer plasmoid's window." [Major,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2194: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #399: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #267: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #490: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #95: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #209: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #83: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #491: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #210: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/110/
<valorie> aha, my installer bug isn't just me, and it isn't just kubuntu
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1766049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766049 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Restart is not working at the end of bionic final installation" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> actually I didn't file that one because I thought it was a one-off
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> We definitely need to publish that as knonw issue on the release notes and how to do gentle restart if issue is encountered (http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> good find though!
<mparillo[m]> Good test just now of the live ISO on real HW. The previous spin was glitchy with the nouveau drivers. This seems to have no artifacts whatsoever on the same HW.
<valorie> mparillo[m]: excellent!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1084: SUCCESS in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1084/
<valorie> @DarinMiller, good thought
<valorie> did you see that, mparillo[m]?
<valorie> since you are awesome with the wiki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #191: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #117: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/117/
<mparillo> The magic sys request link?
<valorie> right, under known issues
<valorie> the BR# is right above that
<valorie> I didn't even think to do REISUB
<valorie> duh
<acheronuk> only the oem one is on the wiki so far
<valorie> I have a feeling both might be the same bug in the end
<acheronuk> likely
<mparillo> Funny thing: I have seen the shutdown not be so graceful, but not recently.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #114: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #193: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #139: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/139/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #79: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/79/
<valorie> dang, since restarting, falkon seems to freeze all the time
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #146: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/146/
<BionicMac> valorie: I see the iso has changed since early am. Ready for more testing yet? 
<valorie> uh
<valorie> let me check again
<valorie> I didn't see the "build" report
<BionicMac> ok I just zync'd and it was very different.
<valorie> well, I tested what is there now
<valorie> however, they are re-spinning now
<valorie> just not built yet
<BionicMac> ok just let me know please maam. hilight me nick or something on top of the usual email I may see the irc 'ding' before the email. =)
<valorie> zsyncing was good; it will probably save you some time
<valorie> aha, it now says (rebuilding)
<BionicMac> valorie: my bad. I was in the wrong dir/ when I zsync'd.  
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> heh
<BionicMac> Lot of upgrades today including the kernel.
<BionicMac> Even 16.04 had a new kernel on my server(s) upgrades.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I had a problem because packagekit crashed part way through an update
<valorie> had to use apt and dpkg to fix it
<valorie> and go back to nvidia after trying intel with prime-select 
<BionicMac> I kinda sorta don't miss nvidia cards. Been a many moon since 2000 or so since I ran one.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> they are a bargain with the devil
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you're tempted with marginally better performance per dollar, but suffer an eternity of torment
<BionicMac> Yup, I quaked my bum off with a killer nvidia setup nack in the day. Every time I upgrade the kernel.. argh...
<BionicMac> haha eternity!
 * BionicMac cracks up a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Mandatory nomodeseton a live boot on hybrid laptop, would anyone consider that a bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hey, they fixed the boot menu option on 4k screens.  Text is no longer 1mm high and its fast.  Naviagation to add nomodeset used to be painfully slow...
<valorie> oh hey, there are our new images
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yep, testing now....
<valorie> zsyncing....
<tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> my zsync was really fast (less than a minute, but I was not timing).
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> ok, lists written to
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller Strange... 20 packages to update on fresh respin.... earlier in the week, there were none.
<valorie> I've been getting multiple updates daily lately
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, updates down to the wire seem more prevelent this time around.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2 installs on 2 different PC's went well.  I did not test OEM this time around.  Will test tomorrow unless someone beat me to it.  Nite all.
<valorie> i"m testing oem right now
<valorie> trying to find the bug number for clicking on links does nothing.....
<valorie> LP#1681144 if anyone needs it
<valorie> LP:#1681144 
<valorie> huh
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/8er8sw/why_does_kubuntu_1804_minimal_install_option/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Does it?
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> why shouldn't it?
<acheronuk> not everyone has a modern low form factor laptop without a cd drive or burner
<valorie> I still use it rip CDs
<valorie> and occasionally (at linuxfest for instance) to burn DVDs for people
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2195: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2195: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2195: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2195/
<acheronuk> there is a new ubiquity coming to fix the reboot issue, so another respin looks very likely
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Howdy BluesKaj. A quarter-hour ago, we learned that new BB spins are likely.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mparillo, already  ?
<mparillo> More like again. I entirely missed the spins that were tested whilst I slept.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2196: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2196: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2196: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2196/
<mhall119> hey all, the Flatpak developers are gathering packaging guides for different languages and build systems to put on docs.flatpak.org, is there anyone here who would write one for the build systems Qt and KDE apps use?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ping Aleix Pol about that
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> he maintains our Flatpak build system stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> apol@kde.org
<mhall119> thanks nggraham
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Can anyone with a Bionic laptop (clean install) in front of them confirm that suspend on lid close works?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> If not, we will need to patch powerdevil for https://cgit.kde.org/powerdevil.git/commit/?id=be91abe7fc8cc731b57bec4cf2c004c07b0fd79b
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (Don't have mine available right now)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham Not release-critical I assume?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Worst case scenario, it can wait until I SRU the next Plasma 5.12 point release. … (I put an emphasis on me doing the work because if I recall correctly @acheronuk doesn't want to do it. :P)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if it is indeed present, I would call it release-critical; there'll be no power management for laptops. You'll shut the lid and nothing will happen, and they won't suspend before they run out of battery power
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Then let's get this confirmed if present as soon as possible so I can yell loudly.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I found one report; need to confirm: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/8es08k/how_do_i_suspend_my_laptop_on_lid_close/dxy2yq6/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham Just talked with Release Team... Does this /need/ to be in the ISO or can it land as a 0 day update?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> slangasek> tsimonq2: if 0 day SRU is even an option for whatever it is, then that's your only option … slangasek> tsimonq2: anything that doesn't scream "this needs to be in the ISO" doesn't need to be in the ISO
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> could it be a 0-day update with an iso re-spin on that day?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (lots of people never update...)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, It's an LTS, so while you won't get an ISO spin on the thing called "18.04 final", it will land in the point release.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Not if they keep the checkbox checked for "Download updates during the installation"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah right
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, let's shoot for a 0-day at this point
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't object to it being a 0 day SRU, but if you think it NEEDS to be in the ISO and can confirm it, hop in #ubuntu-release and scream loudly.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, And that goes for every bug at this point.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham Then it's settled.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 0 day SRU it is.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Thanks as always!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll give you something to test tonight at 7:30ish PM Central.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Np
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nate, I have clean BB install from month+ ago.  Sleep on lid closed works perfectly.  I have fresh installs at home, but I won't be home for another 6 hours.  I can also assist with testing at that time.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thank you very much for testing
<acheronuk> zero day sounds wiser to me at this point
<valorie> I'll check on my testing laptop right now
<valorie> works perfectly on an install from last night
<acheronuk> clean install?
<valorie> on my little Dell/intel
<valorie> yes
<valorie> probably the oem test I did last night
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> fantastic, maybe it's not an issue then...
<valorie> it isn't suspend by default; it is "do nothing" by default
<acheronuk> the commit says config is not created on a clean install, but your experience suggests that is either not always the case, or in some circumstances the problem resolves itself
<valorie> well, I went into systemsettings and set it to suspend
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @valorie, it should be suspend by default on lid close
<valorie> like I said, default is "do nothing" when lid is closed
<valorie> it is not
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if you're not seeing that, then that's the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, so you just hit the bug :(
<valorie> ok, then I confirm the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> darn
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks a lot for testing!
<valorie> do we have a BR yet?
<acheronuk> IMO do nothing by default is correct. I see no reason why laptop should assume you closing the lid means you want to suspend
<valorie> or should I file one
<acheronuk> that should be an option you enable
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> in general, I only turn that on sometimes
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> suspend on lid close is like the standard behavior since forever, and matches the user expectation
<valorie> and off at Akademy
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not having this behavior is a bug that was just fixed
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> not my expectation
<acheronuk> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> people who don't like it can turn it off, but it's *supposed* to be the default
<valorie> imo it has changed back and for a few times
<valorie> so once it bites me, I change it
<acheronuk> bigger issue on that sounds like the default power button actions to me
<valorie> yes, it was set to "do nothing" which is bizarre
<acheronuk> "eading to it not suspending on lid close, not handling power buttons etc etc"
<acheronuk> *leading
<valorie> otoh, it worked when I pushed it
<valorie> acheronuk: I think I disagree with you on what the default should be
<valorie> I would say that 99% of people expect suspend when the lid is closed
<valorie> and maybe half care that they can change that in Plasma
 * valorie files a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham Riddell added that patch to Neon user edition powerdevil this morning, and now a user reports this … https://paste.kde.org/py7uwhhpo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I will NOT let that fix into Kubuntu until it has been tested
<mmazur^> They do, though possibly only because laptops have mechanical parts. With a no-fan/no-hdd laptop, it sort of doesn't matter if the thing falls asleep a minute after it's closed… I guess.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> even though that may not be the cause of that issue
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not sure that's related, but fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, I suspect it is not either, but right now I'm erring on the side of caution
 * mmazur^ really likes the state of kde in bionic; every release some things work nicer
<mmazur^> (except multi display with amdgpu, but that's because amdgpu still sucks)
<valorie> hmmm, what do I file a bug against?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> powerdevil?
<valorie> was upgrading my primary install etc.
<valorie> ok
<acheronuk> plasma 5.12 got to a .4 release without this being noticed, so *** shrug ***
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller are you able to test for the zero day if @tsimonq2 prepares it?
<valorie> LP:#1766967
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> more so we know it doesn't break existing installs
<acheronuk> LP: #1766967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766967 in powerdevil (Ubuntu) "on new install, when laptop lid is closed, session is not suspended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766967
<acheronuk> :P
<valorie> oh, a space
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> it's true, I never tested for that, or even noticed it
<valorie> otoh my little lappy kept going dead and I didn't realize why
<acheronuk> I'm not being smug, as it took me an embarrassingly long time to work out how to make that bug trigger always work! LOL
<valorie> oh, you have the perfect right to be smug
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I would be feeling smug if I'd already mowed the lawn
<valorie> but....
<valorie> no
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Yes, I can test assuming my current laptop meets your test requirements.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Clarification on previous sleep when lid is closed.... I had to enable it myself.  Kubuntu has always been that way.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Right. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham so what would this fix change the default power button action to?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not sure actually
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only sane defaults IMO would be "ask wat to do", with "nothing" a safe but silly fallback
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> actually I do know: it shows the logout dialog with options for what to do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Kool
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, after a momentary brain fart, I remembered that that is indeed what it does :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So how does one answer a screen prompt when the screen is closed?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> context?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> one opens the lid?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> From my understanding, the "closed lid" patch prompts the user what he wants to do when lid is closed.  If the lid is closed, he will not see it, battery goes dead, and the user is none the wiser.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the patch fixes the issue that caused the lid closing event to not trigger suspend as is the intended upstream behavior
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Almost needs to be a pre-emptive configuration prompt on fresh install.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the default behavior on lid close is *not* a UI prompt; that's the default behavior when you press the power button
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ohhhh, that makes way more sense.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<acheronuk> fingers crossed for last spin
<valorie> knock on wood
<acheronuk> tomorrow I will try to....
<acheronuk> 1) test some isos
<acheronuk> 2) update upgrade wiki page with nice pics
<acheronuk> 3) draft relase announcement if no-one gets there 1st. please do if you feel like it!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun is getting a video ready ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> 👍😎
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1085: SUCCESS in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1085/
<valorie> I think I wrote one?
<valorie> yep, there is a draft
<valorie> feel free to fix links, etc.
<valorie> mparillo: ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #192: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/192/
<valorie> and the lists written to again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/85/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. goodnight all. I will be up my time in the morning to get things done I hope
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> good night!
<valorie> niters @nggraham
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #194: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/194/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #144: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #140: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #147: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/147/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> what do we think about including Plasma 5.12 stuff in Kubuntu 18.04? Take stuff from the 5.12 video I made for example
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> how interested is Kubuntu in talking about Global Menu, Spring Loading and Notification System updates in Plasma.
<valorie> what is spring loading?
<valorie> I have to confess I've not kept up 
<valorie> global menu looks interesting
<valorie> better notifications is always good
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://youtu.be/FiGDeXgKKao?t=1m41s
<valorie> to your above question, @MichaelTun -- I trust you implicitly
<valorie> ahhhh, pulling it down to have them open
<valorie> yeah that's cool
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok cool
<valorie> you know 1 what people are interested in and 2. what makes a good vid
<valorie> oh nice, only one more i386 testcase to go
<valorie> and I can mark them ready
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I appreciate the kind words. To be honest, the reason I ask is due to laziness not interest. I'm going to not be lazy though :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I don't think you are one bit lazy
<valorie> using some stuff you already have is fine if it works and looks the same
<valorie> this is an LTS, using a Plasma LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I cant use anything already made because the theme change breaks the old captures
<valorie> not supposed to be cutting edge
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, work work work!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> should I ask for feedback about the release in the video or just promo only?
<valorie> um, don't exactly know what you mean
<valorie> I'll be going to bed soon, but that means rik will be along soon.....
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> "thanks for watching the video and we'd love to know what you think so please let us know in the comments below" . .. that kind of thing
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> side note for potential slogan: … Kubuntu - Plasma powered desktop, Ubuntu where needed.
<valorie> oh, that would be cool, yes
<valorie> lol, nice
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, hahaha
<valorie> acheronuk: we have all our tests passed
<valorie> should I mark it ready?
<valorie> franklin just tested the oem i386 which was the only outstanding testcase
<acheronuk> you are release manager :P
<acheronuk> let me just skim #ubuntu-release
<valorie> ok, any objections?
<valorie> I'll wait
<acheronuk> to check for issues. I am half asleep until this big mug of coffee kick in!
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> #1767048
<acheronuk> LP: #1767048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767048 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Slideshow translations were not updated for 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767048
<acheronuk> valorie: see! ^^
<acheronuk> I still mess that up!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I doubt they are gonna respin for THAT
<acheronuk> maybe not. not sure
<acheronuk> valorie: anyway. I will be about until they want to pull the trigger on release, and I seem to have acquired the power via something to mark images ready, so I can do that later if we don't want to do it now
<valorie> ok
<valorie> mowing my lawn in the sun seems to have tired me out!
<valorie> that said, not going to sleep immediately
<acheronuk> ok. release team will rock up to the london office in the next hr I presume, so we should hopefully know in a bit
<acheronuk> valorie: wayland seesion is not installed by default now. people were assuming that as it was in the sddm menu, that implied it was supported
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> I meant to try that
<valorie> dammit
<acheronuk> I added it in to our betas for testing, but always with half a mind to take it back off for final
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.0.php
<valorie> we should add a test case for the cranky carrot
<acheronuk> "We have put a lot of work into making Wayland support in Plasma as good as possible, but there are still some missing features and issues with particular hardware configurations. Therefore, we don't yet recommend it for daily use."
<acheronuk> we should
<valorie> I'd like to fix them anyway
<valorie> some are much too long
<acheronuk> 5.13 should be better, though probably still not 100%
<acheronuk> some are quite confusing
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> some little screenshots would help
<valorie> I'm totally looking forward to 5.12
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> if I were to do a joke promotion in the video how would you feel?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> demonstrating Plasma Vaults, one text file has filename of "super-secret-stuff.txt" then when I open it, it reads "TuxDigital.com #shamelessplug"
<valorie> ha
<acheronuk> funny, but I would say a step too far IMO
<acheronuk> then again, I assume you will have who you are as credits at the end
<valorie> acheronuk: I leave it in your capable hands
<valorie> and will see you in a few hours
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I always have subtle plugs in my videos but not one so hashtaggy :) … I do put a full credit at the end though if it is hosted on my channel as primary then I dont care if the credit is at the end or not :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> it would only be there for a second or two at most and since I dont need the credit at the end it should be fine I think
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> up to you. my preference would be not, but purely personally I would not veto the video with it in there
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'll try it and see if the edited version works or not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2197: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2197: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2197: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2197/
<BionicMac> Every test I ran passed. i386 as well as amd64. 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> LP: #1767067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767067 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Booting to live session fails with: at-spi-bus-launcher: unable to create file '/run/user/999/dconf/user': Permission denied." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767067
 * acheronuk makes nice pics for upgrades notes :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> "There is no fix for this yet, please don't randomly change the status."
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2198: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2198: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2198: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2198/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham you about?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> banners...
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I thought we'd settled on Aaron's?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0zFhAmii/file_6185.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dd0V0xtZ/file_6187.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/meTzXloU/file_6181.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, It was wrong size!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> my vote goes to #1
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> #3 would be nice too if the text was larger IMHO
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we just need one for today. can be tweaked later
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PGAq5itb/file_6190.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> nice, an improvement on #3
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the more I see them together, the more I kind of like the beaver's positioning in #1 though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on #1 I was trying to reproduce Aaron's from the other day
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which most liked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/057QZDDK/file_6192.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> whoa that beaver is huge now
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> he kind of overshadows the text IMHO
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I still think the lower text line needs to be not the same width as the one above. offset as In the one I did.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9XqhXfUJ/file_6194.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DuPMNEF0/file_6196.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have to go eat. I've been waiting all damn day for this release!
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'd suggest removing the codename from the banner since Ubuntu doesnt use it in their marketing
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> keep the image if you want but might be better to not even bother to explain it because those who care will look it up and the codenames are an easy mock point
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @ahoneybun, +1, very nice. I'm neutral on the codename FWIW
<valorie> @MichaelTun the fans still use the nickname though
<AlexZion> when the official release of kubuntu 18.04 ?
<valorie> I'm also neutral about keeping/ditching
<valorie> AlexZion: we just got another respin and need testing
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<valorie> after zsyncing
<valorie> plz report
<valorie> although that page still says rebuilding
<AlexZion> hi valorie, so the release will be dalayed ?
<valorie> no
<valorie> release will be today as scheduled
<valorie> but not this *morning*
<valorie> the sooner the tests are run, the sooner the release
<valorie> so please help
<AlexZion> ahh ok, so probably it will be tomorrow here ;) UTC + 2
<AlexZion> how can I help valorie?
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham https://youtu.be/fzuylNzpZIw
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ooh
<valorie> AlexZion: login to the qatracker, zsync the image (the little CD symbol) and report your results
<valorie> report bugs: `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` or other packagename
<acheronuk> we have images
<acheronuk> or we will in a few secs
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> very nice video!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun stayed up all night doing that I think!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> My artist wife noticed that the Kubuntu logo visible at the beginning and end of the video looks blocky and rough when you view the video in full screen
<AlexZion> valorie: please forgive my ignorancebut, I open the link you give me and clicking on CD icon I get a table with the HTTP link, the GPG signature link and the MD5 link, the RSYNC command and the ZSYNC, whoat should I do after that !?!
<valorie> cd to where ever you have the previous image
<valorie> and paste in the whole zync line
<valorie> so for me it's cd /media/Valorie/Data/ISOs/
<valorie> and then zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20180426/bionic-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<valorie> and off it goes
<valorie> when it's done I use startup-disk-creator to burn the ISO to my usb key
<valorie> and do my testing
<AlexZion> ok , now I got it, I'm wonrking on it ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> people who want to use the codename can feel free to do so but it isnt good marketing
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, yea I did :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, that logo is from a google image search because of the rest needed isnt available on kubuntu site that I could find
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we need to get you access to that
<valorie> @michaeltun it's more users who use it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I just found . . . the official logo is blocky and rough https://share.kde.org/index.php/s/SIWf0sCpDIpQt1K?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> we have a smooth one somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the codenames are something people use to make fun of it. If people want to use it in general sure but its not good for marketing. I mean bionic beaver is the most mockable of all of them
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we have a svg
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, That is the link to the svg and it's blocky
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0y0zIJSx/file_6203.svg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^^ not blocky
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, the one there needs replacing!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I will save this one for the next vid
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at the moment not sure whose share.kde.org account those are on. I'm guessing Rick's
<AlexZion> ok valorie the zsync worked fine so now should I create the pen drive and test it , right ?
<valorie> yep!
<valorie> AlexZion: you are doing i386?
<valorie> I hope I hope I hope
<AlexZion> yes valorie but after that I can even try amd64 if you need 
<valorie> cool
<valorie> let's see how it goes
<valorie> i386 it is harder to get people
<valorie> and I don't have an i386 machine
<AlexZion> of course is the one where I tested until now to report some bug 
<AlexZion> but I just need to run the live or the complete installation !?!
<valorie> run the live
<valorie> report it in the test case
<valorie> then you can click the link and so an install
<valorie> and report the results
<valorie> so that's a twofer
<valorie> remember to report any bugs on that machine
<valorie> in the terminal: `ubuntu-bug ubiquity (or whatever)`
<valorie> and link the bug number in your report
<valorie> and mark it passed!
<acheronuk> valorie: so reboot bugs fixed?
<valorie> yes!
<valorie> at least for that test
<valorie> oem now
<AlexZion> valorie: starting from the pendrive I get a 
<AlexZion> "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<AlexZion> boot:"
<AlexZion> but I had this problem before and I solved digiting "help" and hen the help menu appear just ENTER
<AlexZion> I don't know if is just related to my machine or the pendrive or what else
<AlexZion> on my pc i386 with an old GeForce 6600 I have some problem using the default OpenGL 2.0 it fix switching to xRender compositor
<valorie> sorry, was outside
<valorie> and I don't have help for that -- maybe in #ubuntu+1?
<AlexZion> valorie: well I just asking because I don't know if I should report this kind of problem ....
<valorie> yes I think so, but .... I guess just file against ubiquity
<valorie> and from the machine you are testing
<valorie> in terminal or konsole
<valorie> which I'm doing now.....
<acheronuk> valorie: which oem are you doing?
<valorie> amd64
<valorie> passed with a NEW bug
<valorie> or at least a new error message
<valorie> lp: #1767195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767195 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Testing Kubuntu Final Bionic oem install; reboot is not successful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767195
<valorie> sorry, in the midst I was just waiting, so I ran out to get the mail and the trash cans
<valorie> it was such a nice day decided to spray them out
<valorie> tripped and bruised my knee and had to clean up before finishing the test
<mmazur^> :)
<acheronuk> ouch!
<acheronuk> doing i386 oem, but vm only
<valorie> which at this point I am totes fine with
<valorie> willcooke is doing something too
<valorie> so mark it as in progress please
<valorie> then we'll get 100% coverage
<acheronuk> valorie: 6/6 on both
<valorie> \o/
 * valorie marks finish
<valorie> ed
<valorie> for realz
<acheronuk> lol
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> totes indeed
<valorie> thinking about testing for someone else now that I've caught my breath
<AlexZion> valorie: I finished the live testcase, now I will start with the installation, should I try with non-English (even if is marked as optional) or is better if I do one more test on a english installation !?!
<valorie> non English would be great
<valorie> although I don't know if you can still report on the qatracker
<valorie> because release is happening
<AlexZion> ok so I will do it 
<valorie> but I want to know if the slide are translated
<valorie> if they are not, we still need to fix
<AlexZion> do you means the slide during the installation process ?
<acheronuk> valorie: I have the download and alternate pages updated in my browser, but not clicked to submit the changes yet
<valorie> cool
<valorie> AlexZion: yes
<valorie> acheronuk: I've just been checking the links in the release story
<valorie> so far, so good
<acheronuk> I added pics to the upgrade instructions earlier
<AlexZion> ok valorie I'm starting the installation in Italian and the first slide is entirely well translated and even the side bar on the left
<valorie> oh that is good to hear
<valorie> and now you should be able to click back and forward at will
<valorie> so you can check them all
<AlexZion> ok but should I check any slide or if I see the firstone the otherone are surely translated ?
<valorie> AlexZion: the bug which was fixed today was the "last half" of the slides
<valorie> whatever that means
<AlexZion> so maybe the slides from Disk Setup  to the end !?!
<acheronuk> On Sunday, Adam Conrad wrote "Happy testing everyone, and here's hoping we push out another smooth and stress-free release on Thursday."
<acheronuk> LOL
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so stress free
<valorie> I can vouch
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> AlexZion: we have only 5 or 6
<valorie> if they are translated, we're good
<valorie> and if you can report success on qatracker, that's a bonus
<AlexZion> itok but If I go after the disk setting in one language the installation will start so I can check just until this point for other language
<acheronuk> that was the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1767048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767048 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Slideshow translations were not updated for 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,Fix released]
<AlexZion> ok I see, the first and the second slide shown during the installation progress are half translated  
<AlexZion> in the firstone for example there are 3 paragraph , the first 2 are translated but the thirdone is not 
<AlexZion> so in the second slide first P translated the second is not ....
<acheronuk> [22:54] <infinity> Odd_Bloke: Official release will be right around midnight London time
<AlexZion> slides 3 and 4 are fully translated
<acheronuk> so in about an hour
<AlexZion> slide 5 there is  just a paragraph not translated
<AlexZion> installation of i386 done in Italian language and everything works perfectly, very good job folks, congratulation to anyone !! 
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> AlexZion: high fives!
<valorie> thanks to you for your testing work
<AlexZion> well valorie, is a real honor for me to be able to contribute even in a so small way to this great project 
<valorie> that isn't small!
<valorie> so many people say they will test but never get around to it
<valorie> I really appreciate it
<AlexZion> now I need to set manually a new resolution for my LCD TV display, last time I did it using a guide but I don't remember  where it was 
<AlexZion> I remember I used the "cvt" command to calculate the right resolution and than edit manually a file ......
<acheronuk> mate have set their download pages live, so I just did ours
<AlexZion> found it :D
<valorie> \o/
 * valorie is seeding torrents, one flavor at a time.....
<AlexZion> mhh, I folow this page https://askubuntu.com/questions/823001/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution-in-16-04#823093 and it works but once restart the resolution is back, how to make tha change permanent ?
<acheronuk> valorie: https://www.ubuntu.com/
<phoenix_firebrd> out?
<acheronuk> wheels are turning clearly!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1086: SUCCESS in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1086/
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<AlexZion> Kubuntu 18.04 is here, let's make a party  !!!! :D
<valorie> website updated
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released-featuring-the-beautiful-kde-plasma-5-12-lts/
<valorie> I don't see our new wallpaper though?
<acheronuk> why did the link go long again?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, Which new one?
<acheronuk> better https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released/
<valorie> cool
<valorie> @michaeltun the one aaron made or acheronuk's version
<valorie> acheronuk: yours works so let's go with that
<acheronuk> you mane banner?
<acheronuk> *mean?
<valorie> everybody tweet /post etc.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> banner
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Oh I see
<acheronuk> hard referesh your browser page
<acheronuk> wallpaper banner strip is yet to do
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/989646191158689792
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #141: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/141/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/132/
<mparillo> Congratulations everybody. G+'d
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #195: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/195/
<mparillo> FB'd also, from the BB live usb (nouveaux driver, with no rendering artifacts) in porn mode.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #115: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/82/
<qbsd> nothing on this page works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu      
<qbsd> ah -ok had kernel packages locked as the last two kernel update attempts linux-tools was broken
<qbsd> let me try this again
<qbsd> yup - no updating possible. when you guys get it fixed let us know with a new announcement and I'll try again. waiting patiently...   now to clonezilla back to known working 17.10 (from before kernel update that breaks linux-tools
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2199: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2199: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2199/
<acheronuk> sigh. quite clearly says in our announcement and release notes that: 
<acheronuk> "Upgrades will not be enabled immediately at release time. They will become available when the release team are happy with the final state of the archive for upgrades."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2199: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2199/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Woooow, 200 unread messages since yesterday.. You guys work really hard! :) … BTW congratulations to everyone involved in the release of 18.04 LTS. I've been using it in my personal computer since beginning of April, and I noticed it is more stable, has several bug fixes since 17.10, has more up-to-date software... Ah, and looks nicer :) … My co-workers already upgraded too since a few days ago, and I got no complaints, only
<IrcsomeBot> compliments to the Kubuntu Team. … You guys rock, please keep up the good work!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @wind39, Very pleased to hear that. Thank you, and you are welcome. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thank you @wind39 lovely feedback
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2200: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2200: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2200: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2200/
<mmazur^> An rx 560 with 3 displays attached on 18.04 when waking up from sleep marks the slowest to wake up display (also the primary) as disconnected. So plasma switches primary to something another display, then switches back 500ms later. 
<mmazur^> And all the plasmoids are in place (and I have a lot). Windows tend to go all over the place, but it's still much better than it used to be.
<mmazur^> An additional hard problem: the primary display is wider (21:9) than the secondary one (16:9). The 16:9 becomes the primary for under a second, then everything switches back to normal and yet the plasmoids don't get squished. And they used to.
<mmazur^> Somebody's been toughening up multi window lately.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #208: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/95/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> people seem to be pretty darn happy so far
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> release video is on 5.9K views!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, 2.4K more that Mate's!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, the reactions have been great :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, 10 minutes later = 6,272 views :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #162: FAILURE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/162/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1200x675) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Im2gW5QF/file_6243.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's not good.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some unity/ubuntu account plugins conflicted with telepathy in 16.04. despite the fact that the kde ones were there 1st, ubuntu said not our problem IIRC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Google and I think you can find which packages to remove to solve the conflict
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1087: SUCCESS in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1087/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #142: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #114: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #93: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #117: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #132: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #98: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #130: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #134: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #118: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #56: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #92: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #121: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #148: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #96: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #130: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/130/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun linode down?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #109: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #93: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #91: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #99: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #119: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #121: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #57: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #135: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #122: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun it is back, but lost some config like ssh port forwarding to containers.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #118: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/105/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #145: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/145/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> putting that back now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #90: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #143: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #149: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #131: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/131/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah it restarted for some reason. I think it was for meltdown.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> someone is claiming on the video that there isnt a Spanish translation for the Kubuntu installer
<ScottK> I don't know if anyone is working on it already, but I prepared the quassel security update for trusty, since I still have trusty systems.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/quassel/+bug/1767539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767539 in quassel (Ubuntu Trusty) "Security fixes from 0.12.5 require backfit to earlier releases" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ScottK, Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll make sure it goes in the archive for Monday.
<ScottK> tsimonq2: look in the KDE extras repo on salsa for the patches.  It's going to be different depending on if the release supports c++11 or not.  I don't remember where that cut in on Ubuntu.
<ScottK> The stretch patch is the c++11 version from 0.12.5.  The jessie version doesn't need c++11.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ScottK: I'm with Valorie in person at LFNW and she says hello. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, very cool! enjoy the fest! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Thanks. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> hey Simon did I tell you? Me + SELF = Confirmed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> About to pick up late wxl from being late on his late train ride.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, OOOOOH
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> NICE
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, tisk tisk on wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He's pulling a @MichaelTun. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, :) I agree and I will also be doing a talk at SELF because why not lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, OH WOW! . . . I mean that's fair but still lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #100: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/100/
<luc4> Hello! Anyone using kde connect with Android? I suspect there is a bug in the kernel that makes my system freeze immediately, can someone confirm this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #86: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> It works fine for me on Neon and i never had situatioin when it could freeze the system
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No issue here. please report a bug if it keeps happening
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #110: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/110/
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | /!\ /!\ BIONIC BEAVER RELEASED /!\ /!\ | Support in #kubuntu | Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #157: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2201: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2201: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2201: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/158/
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk yawns, makes more :coffee and carries on building Qt 5.10.1 for our CI to munch on
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is than an official Facebook page for Kubuntu?
<acheronuk> mparillo ^^^ ???
<acheronuk> I wouldn't go on FB if you paid me.....
<acheronuk> ummm. well. maybe if you paid me A LOT!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I dont use facebook either but it is a vital component of marketing these days
 * BluesKaj is thinking of deleting his facebook page
<acheronuk> if you want to rig elections, I guess so
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> <- marketing guy = right about this one :)
<acheronuk> doesn't mean I have to like it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that is totally fair. I don't like it either but I deal with it because eyeballs are somewhat important to what I do :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2202: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2202: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2202: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2202/
<mparillo> Yes, there if a FB page. I have two posts there for the 18.04 release: (1) the news (2) the video
<mparillo> s/there if/there is/
<mparillo> It is a pain to have to fire up a live usb or otherwise-unused VM, then open a browser in porn mode, just to do some marketing.
<krytarik> Yes, I also only log in to Facebook using a private window. :3
<BionicMac> acheronuk: No fb for me either. I can stomach twitter and instagram though.
<BionicMac> And hello everyone. =)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2203: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2203: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2203: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2203/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<itsfemme[m]> Why does kwin use OpenGL 2.0 when OpenGL 3.1 is available?
<BluesKaj> my guess is it's default for cheaper integrated video gpus
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #87: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #128: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #148: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1070: FAILURE in 7.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #175: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #597: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #229: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #228: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1071: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #598: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #230: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #146: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #129: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #149: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris KCI now has Qt 5.10.1 for bionic. have tried to avoid breakages, but still might happen, so be warned :P
<acheronuk> yofel: goinf to remove artful from KCI soon, as no intention of backporting anything now KCI build would help with. I assume you see no technical reason not to do this? I see none, but asking just in case is free
<acheronuk> *going
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, thanks for the heads up ... which repo should i disable for the time  being ? is it going to be fix a.s.a.p or milestone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's in both stable and unstable KCI repos
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #144: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #124: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #116: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #193: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #147: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #80: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #196: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/196/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so whats ya advise to me? disable ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2204: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2204: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2204: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2204/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, not advising anything. I don't know how things will go
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> camila
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Sorry wrong message
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #335: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #205: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #485: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #347: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #145: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #197: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #132: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1088: SUCCESS in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1088/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #121: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #11: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #113: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/113/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #29: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #245 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2913: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2913: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2913: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2913/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2914: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2914: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2914: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #245: ABORTED in 9 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/245/
 * mamarley upgraded to Eoan. xD
<valorie> mamarley: i imagine that upgrade isn't very big yet
<valorie> I guess this cycle we should seriously consider whether or not to change from ubiquity to cala
<valorie> tsimonq2, wxl -- how well is calamares working for you?
<valorie> would you advise us to make the change?
<wxl> pretty darn fantastic over all
<valorie> how many issues did you have getting it working?
<valorie> does it do OEM well now?
<wxl> one thing we're lacking is a good minimal install option or oem install.. and there's probably some really bizarre partition schemes it doesn't yet support (zfs)
<valorie> in my install testing, 100% of the bugs I filed were against ubiquity
<wxl> i think we'll tackle the minimal/oem bits relatively early this cycle
<wxl> most importantly i would say that it's really easy to understand calamares
<valorie> so if you were us, would you advise making the switch?
<wxl> i didn't have to pick through the code and try to figure it out.. it just made sense
<wxl> i jumped right in and was tweaking things to our needs without having to beg people for help
<wxl> upstream is easy to get a hold of and rather attentive
<valorie> ade is a completely cool guy
<wxl> there are some characters upstream (aren't there always?) but the head of the project is a gem
<wxl> ^^ that's ade
<valorie> yep
<wxl> he's super duper helpful
<valorie> he is
<wxl> they're extremely reponsive, i find, to bugs
<wxl> and that's my biggest gripe about ubiquity: it was near impossible to get help unless it affected the whole entire world and even then it wasn't necessarily easy. that and the code is a freaking nightmare
<valorie> I hear the neon team talk about OEM and that that was high on the cala job list
<wxl> it is. and i think tsimonq2 has some ideas to resolve that himself
<valorie> he's probably in school now
<wxl> i think he's got telegram nanodrones in his bloodstream thta are bridged to irc
<valorie> nevertheless paying attention in class is something I recommend
<valorie> lol
<valorie> oh, laundry
<valorie> bbiab
<wxl> valorie: how's the wayland session?
<valorie> hmmm, I've not tried it
<valorie> and I could, on the travel lappy
<valorie> will do so at LFNW!
<valorie> I got a good question in #kubuntu -- why is the default in Konversation to use a different browser than KDE-set browser?
<valorie> and do we set that
<wxl> not knowing the answer, i bet you it keeps its own default
<wxl> like thunderbird does
<wxl> you can set default browsers every which way known to man, and thunderbird can still make up its own mind
<wxl> is this a new setting?
<wxl> s/setting/behavior?
<valorie> I don't think so
<mamarley> valorie: Indeed, not huge.
<valorie> but that doesn't mean we didn't change it in our packaging long time ago
<wxl> ugh i don't know how i managed to do this but the kubuntu iso i have is.... a lubuntu one. gimme a sec to zsync and i'll look
<valorie> lol
<valorie> good file naming!
<wxl> hey, they're both "cute" :)
<wxl> well to be fair whta i have in there is a daily and all the dailies are named the same
<valorie> ah
<wxl> in other news, chrom* sucks
<wxl> it can't make itself default browser if you're in an environment where the $BROWSER variable is set
 * wxl rolls his eyes so far in the back of his head they end up on the other side of the globe
<valorie> that's a nice look for ya
<valorie> <3
<wxl> valorie: at least in dingo under configure » behavior » general behavior there's a "use custom web browser" option though at least in live it defaults to unchecked
<valorie> I upgraded and haven't use FF for over a year I think
<wxl> if you check it, it defaults to using firefox
<valorie> right, but that's the default Kubuntu browser and the only one on the ISO
<valorie> however, it seems setting another browser to be the default doesn't change Konversation's setting
<wxl> hm let me play
<valorie> which seems counterintuitive
<wxl> hm
<wxl> can't make falkon default within it eh?
<valorie> we discussed doing so but the concensus seemed to be "not yet"
<valorie> we can talk about that again
<valorie> and naturally this is the time to do it
<valorie> falkon will have (hopefully) a or some GSoC students so it is an active project
<valorie> getting plugins is important
<wxl> hm don't even see anything in bugzilla about it
<wxl> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&f0=OP&f1=OP&f2=product&f3=component&f4=alias&f5=short_desc&f7=content&f8=CP&f9=CP&j1=OR&o2=substring&o3=substring&o4=substring&o5=substring&o6=substring&o7=matches&product=Falkon&query_format=advanced&short_desc=default&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&v2=default&v3=default&v4=default&v5=de
<wxl> fault&v6=default&v7=%22default%22
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> well i don't want to use chrom* cuz its weird
<wxl> i'll grab opera
<wxl> afaik those are the only ones that have in-browser ways to change the default
<wxl> not even midori
<wxl> ok well can't confirm
<wxl> i installed opera, set it as default, opened konversation, typed out a link, clicked on it, it opened in opera
<wxl> xdg settings are all appropriately pointing at opera
<wxl> BROWSER isn't set
<valorie> interesting
<wxl> i'm trying to force falkon as default browser and it's getting me mad :)
<wxl> it seems that you HAvE to use "default applications" (and not just `xdg-settings set default-web-browser`) to get things to work. it appears to change ~/{.kde/share/.config,.config}/kdeglobals as well as ~/.config/mimeapps.list, which is to be expected
<wxl> having changed that, clicking on a link in konversation opens it in falkon
<valorie> in systemsettings, I don't even see a way to set a default browser
<valorie> I know that FF is always trying to make me choose it
<wxl> i just searched for "default applications"
<valorie> and does chrome in a less nasty way
<valorie> chromium doesn't bug me
 * wxl turns up his nose
<valorie> I think I set falkon as default in falkon itself
<wxl> i couldn't find a way
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-23
<valorie> but that didn't flip the switch in konvi
<valorie> but can't recall for sure
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> i'm seeing things getting weird after having changed the default browser in the applications module
<valorie> ok, I feel guilty for not helping with dinner
<valorie> so ttyl
<wxl> so what i did was get default applications to change the browser to falkon, then opened firefox and changed it (inside the app) to the default browser. this had no bearing how links opened any which way i did it.. always falkon. and yet firefox things it's the default browser because of "added defaults" to the mimeapps.list
<wxl> this was my experience on lxqt, too: if you have the desktop environment providing a solution for changing the web browser, it needs to change it in an agnostic way, i.e. through the xdg database
<wxl> here's someone in fedora land essentially experiencing the same problems i was with kde https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/108997/fedora26-cant-change-default-browser/
<wxl> oh i got xdg-settings to behave after an update-desktop-database
<wxl> after which everything else looks proper
<wxl> including default applications
<wxl> hah now chromiumn tells me "Chromium cannot determine or set the default browser"
<wxl> !
<valorie> so you're saying that it is or is not a KDE bug?
<valorie> like once you restarted things worked as expected except for chromium?
<valorie> wxl: ^^^
<wxl> valorie: i'd say that it is, as much as we've discussed in lxqt that its in-house mechanism for changing default browser is not ideal. that said, it wouldn't be terrible if kde kept that setting if and only if they used the xdg database to set it. right now it seems it does some weird hybrid of that and its own systeme.
<valorie> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2915: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2915: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2915: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2915/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2916: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2916: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2916: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #46: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #48: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #46: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #46: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #19: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #47: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #43: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/36/
<wxl> anyone here have the on-screen keyboard overlay sddm?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #42: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #56: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #53: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/42/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wxl, on-screen kb here.  What do you need?
<wxl> @DarinMiller well i want it to go away XD
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> click (tap) the keyobard icon in the lower right....
<wxl> ah duh, should have been obvious
<wxl> why does it come up by default? seems bizarre
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the hard part is making it appear on a 15" 4K screen.  Tiny little thing....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen the come up automatically several releases ago, but I it since 18.04 or so, it's behaves itself (only appears when text/icon is tapped in the lower left).
<wxl> hm ok well that gives me some clues at least as to where to dig
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #34: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2917: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2917: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2917: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2917/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2019q2/005341.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> no Eoan EANIMAL repository yet ?
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: archive is open for Eoan. repos are there
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, main repos in the UK ?
<acheronuk> all http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/
<acheronuk> I uploaded frameworks to eoan, so it exists ;)
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ok thanks, got it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2918: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2918: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2918: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/43/
<mparillo> Never too early: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds/191701/testcases
<BluesKaj> hi mpa
<BluesKaj> mparillo,
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #201: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/201/
<mparillo> Hi BluesKaj
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2919: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2919/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2919: SUCCESS in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2919/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2919: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2919/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #235: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #46: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_rocs build #43: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_rocs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #132: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #210: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #124: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #239: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #287: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #290: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2920: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2920/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2920: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2920/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2920: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2920/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2921: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2921/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2921: SUCCESS in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2921/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2921: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2921/
<BluesKaj> howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2922: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2922: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2922: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2922/
<carbonzero> got a question for you guys. perhaps this could be a feature to create if it's not there already. Does the mail client, Kontact with Kmail included, have a way to automatically delete emails after a certain time period like Thunderbird does?
<carbonzero> valorie: I just got the daily live for 19.10 installed. I did some testing on it yesterday and submitted my results but the results on the qa tracker seem to have reset themselves. Is that because we're in the very early stages and just getting daily builds right now?
<mparillo> every time there is a new build published, the QA tracker resets. That is why you should include bug reports when needed, rather than text in the test results. For non-bug commentary, I would copy and paste here.
<carbonzero> mparillo: ok, that makes complete sense now. I assumed the restting part and I'll follow the procedures you mention going forward. 
<carbonzero> ugh, resetting*
<carbonzero> mparillo: I do have some non-bug commentary and you may have seen it from me already.
<carbonzero> I did notice that when I got the installations done and upon restarting, when prompted to, it goes to the "Kubuntu" splash screens and halts for about 30 seconds, blinks and then restarts. No "please remove installation media and press enter to restart prompt" like normal but I did take into consideration that this is very early for 19.10.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #48: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks familiar 😉 … https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=4d3bfe3c0d31b0791f627b01217ffcd306612057
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyone attending LFNW?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, @tsimonq2 @Valoriez I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Just checked the roster. Simon is speaking at a couple events.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Yes, we're here
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good. I am here also. Dropping  my wife off at the hotel and I will be back a bit later.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-27
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> so wonderful to meet @DarinMiller finally!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2923: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2923/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2923: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2923/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2923: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2923/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2924: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2924/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2924: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2924/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2924: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2924/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2925: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2925/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2925: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2925/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2925: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2925/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #246 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #720: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #246: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2926: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2926: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2926: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2926/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1NCzDmZB/file_15008.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> We're right next to GNOME
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-20
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<RikMills> 1st candidate ISO will be available to test soon
<RikMills> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2, crydotsnake-M for more information.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<RikMills> and the ISO is there :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/popey/status/1252289302190526471
<mparillo> Did anybody notice if the back button is greyed-out on today's installer? I will try on another test case soon, but I once had a failed install using the back button, and I have avoided it since, but just asking.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will check shortly on a 2nd install.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ctrl-c still fails to stop the checksum process....
<mparillo> On an SSD (even in a VM) the checksum is plenty fast for me. On the OEM install, second part (user config), I clearly see the back buttons lit.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, it's very quick on SSD (I just remember someone noting the issue during prior installs).
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-21
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Do you have notes for me to make a Kubuntu 20.04 video?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, Like? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Yes and what do you think is the most exciting difference between 18.04 and 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Honestly, Plasma overall is just so much better
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Most things are really just improved overall. Incrementally as KDE tends to do
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller what are you typing? lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Michael, there are literally thousands of updates since 18.04.  Sys settings UI is polished and much more consistent from one category to the next.  Wayland support is much better (including monitor rotation and individual scale per screen, etc) but it not quite ready for everyone (especially NVidia users).  The desktop settings icon/hamburger has been moved to the desktop right click menu (customize layout).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Notifications have been stream-lined and behavior/presentation has been refined (timeout indicator circling the close icon, better grouping).
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I know a lot has been changed but I want to know what you consider the most exciting. This is for the Kubuntu 20.04 release video and I am just curious if anything pops out that you want to make sure is included in the video. … notifications changes is a big one to include for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <X> Sound Indicator in the taskbar?
<IrcsomeBot> <X> Native night color support for X.org
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think Night Color was added after 18.04 (but I don't use it).  Many of the papercuts or inconsistencies have been addressed, so individually they seem trivial, but from an overall experience, everything has the next level of polish.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good point X. Managing sound per device and application is much improved and very intuitive for setting defaults.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^via the speaker icon in the panel.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> ok cool thanks for the input
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> should I include stock footage of a random bug walking around on a dirty laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am not familiar with "the bug walking around on a dirty laptop" reference.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> this was the release video from KDE about 5.18 … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyVJUOWko98
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> its a wonderful example of how not to make videos
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Kubuntu release notes it says latte dock updated, is latte dock installed by default?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, that video.  I was not overly impressed with that video, either...
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, honestly most of their videos these days are kind of bad because they use so much stock footage its just weak . . . their latest dolphin video uses stock footage of a macbook like come on people
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, No
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> their contest winner video was pretty good but thats because they had nothing to do with making it lol . . . ha got em
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, maybe it should be next time :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> not used by default, just installed I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, Maybe an option for 20.10
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, It would be nice if right click,  add panel, included a latte config at some point
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> if the user types "latte" in krunner, "get latte" is the top option and launches Discover, Latte selected giving the user the option to install.  This behavior would be great to demo in the video.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, very much agreed! … I think latte is fantastic and making it easy to get started with would be a very good feature to have. … at this point I prefer Latte Dock entirely over the default plasma panels so I would highly recommend using it at least in an easy way to get started with it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, ok so first, I think Latte should already be there so that doesn't solve that part. … second, that is a cool feature of plasma in regards to including that in the video so great idea, will do :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> which do you think should get more focus in the video? … 20.04 vs 18.04 … 20.04 vs 19.10 … or a mix of both?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think people who already venture into the short term releases will be aware of progressive changes.  Thus, I think convincing current 18.04 LTS users would be a "better" target.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-final-release-status-tracking/15366/3
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
<RikMills> new ISO spin, but expect another tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So wait until tomorrow to for further install testing?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Todays has some Ubiquity fixes. Should not impact us, but you never know with unintended consequences. if left to test until Wed PM, any unexpected regression would be a more rushed fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> So if you have the time to test and don't mind, would be good.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, zsync'ing now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ctrl-c to skip disk check worked today! :)
<mparillo> It's nice when your pet bug is resolved.
<mparillo> zsyncing, but do I read correctly that new ISOs are coming tomorrow? In the morning GMT?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Correct new ISO's expected tomorrow.  Rik just wanted a quick test to ensure something silly was not broken with last round of updates.... and they're not.  Live session and full disk install was flawless.
<mparillo> Thanks. Well less to zsync tomorrow morning I guess.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-22
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> There were supposed to be new ISOs today, right? But if I am reading #ubuntu-release correctly, they may have a new LVM Encryption bug, so that needs to be fixed before the re-spin?
<RikMills> likely
<RikMills> oh, subiquity bug
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @MichaelTunnell, Another "big" feature that has not received much attention is KDE connect SMS integration. SMS from the desktop works very well.  It does not support pictures, yet but texting works great.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, great suggestion! thank you!
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> We have a new real RC image now to test!
<RikMills> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2, crydotsnake-M for more information.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> live booting now...
<valorie> woooooo!
 * valorie is assigning GSoC slots today so ..... not testing yet
<valorie> yesterday was supposed to be "back up the laptop" day
<valorie> but instead was in hospital, so .... maybe later!
<RikMills> yikes. yes. take it easy
<valorie> so far, so good!
<mparillo> In the hospital? Covid? zsyncing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> French install summary: l'installation était sans faille. Le plus excellent.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Has anyone noticed manually connecting a wifi via the panel in live boot does not carry forward to the install.  But if the connection is made during the install, the connection is remembered after reboot?
<valorie> @DarinMiller that sounds like a buglet to me
<valorie> otoh, unsure *anything* carries over from the live session
<valorie> unless you are chrooting in and tinkering with the file system or so
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would classify it more as featurelet where the installer would notice an active wifi connection and prompt the user to carry it forward.  But I unless the ubiquity developers are bored and dying to add more features, it would not be worth the effort.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-23
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
<RikMills> new iso to test
<BluesKaj> Howdy fplks
<RikMills> test
<BluesKaj> wish there was a method to block those annoying telegram users at #kubuntu 
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> another iso to test?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Looks like we are good
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Download links in place, but waiting for Ubuntu to push the news story
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> kopying kdenlive, yakuake, okular, elisa, and spectacle 20.04.0 to backports landing
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> would good if people could test
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> see changes @ https://kde.org/announcements/releases/2020-04-apps-update/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04 Kubuntu torrent is up and active.  9 to 10 active leachers.
<mamarley> Is it time to upgrade to GG yet? xD
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1253382547171663881
* RikMills changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Galloping Gerbil development | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ePskNEaB/file_28051.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> To all for the help with 20.04!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, a huge thanks to you and the elusive santa for doing the heavy lifting!!!
<RikMills> not to mention Dmitry Shachnev (mitya57) for doing Qt!
<santa_> yw
<santa_> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5a/c2/4b/5ac24b4e59cff9943b2ce51ff52f8701.jpg
<santa_> I'm a watchful pigeon
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lol :)
<valorie> btw got covid test results this am: negative
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> glad to hear!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That sounds like mixed news.  "you feel like crap, but at least its not covid"....
<valorie> @DarinMiller feeling pretty OK rn
<valorie> lots of pain this am, but yeah, it's not covid! \o/ and a successful release! \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then I would say that is great news!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Watching the "peers" list in Ktorrent is fascinating.  Peers from literally all over the planet.  Thailand, Russia, Argentina, Morocco, Algeria, France, US, Spain, Italy, Sweden, Ukraine, Slovenia, Germany, Finland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Greece, Venezuela, UK, Japan, Canada.  I don't normally seed since releases occur when I am at work and my PC sleeps at night, but process is easy to initiate when WHF.
<valorie> it is the fastest to complete all the releases I've ever seen
<valorie> of course the server ones finish fast
<valorie> and there are fewer flavor ISOs now that we no longer do i386
<valorie> but still
<kinghat[m]> so 20.04 and backports are parity atm?
<kinghat[m]> prolly in the wrong channel
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Eoan Plasma is a point behind focal (15.18.3 vs 15.18.4) .  Not sure how check version of QT in Eoan as I no longer have an eon session.  See backports ppa for versions: https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?field.series_filter=eoan&batch=75&memo=225&start=225
<kinghat[m]> do you know how to check the applicaions version?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For my active sessions, I typically reference Dolphin -> Help  -> About Dolphin or from the terminal "apt list dolphin"
<kinghat[m]> ah ok, that makes sense.
<kinghat[m]> so does the backports get the updated applications that were pushed today or do they go to the LTS?
<kinghat[m]> i see the backports is still on 19.12.3
<RikMills> eoan backports?
<RikMills> eoan backports can't have versions of things that are higher than those in focal
<kinghat[m]> or whatever the backports moves to?
<kinghat[m]> the focal backports will be pairty for a while?
<mparillo> Thanks and congrats to all, but especially Rik, Santa, Darin.
<valorie> amen to that!
<valorie> and you for writing, mparillo
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-24
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://phabricator.kde.org/T13038
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-25
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Hi, high 5 to all who worked on Kubuntu 20.04! Great release as always :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EB0FGgoI/file_28195.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, These are now in backports ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ^ valorie ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wheeeeee,  smooth scrolling in Okular :)
<santa_> good evening vietnam
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I'm going to prepare one of my build servers (groomlake) for groovy
<santa_> also maybe we should roll frameworks to focal backports
<valorie> how long will you do backports for focal?
<santa_> it's in staging so I hope to test today and meybe kopying to -landing if Rik agrees
<valorie> RikMills: I missed the first bit of what you said about backports -- what's in it?
 * valorie has no more focal machines
<santa_> valorie: some 20.04 apps
<valorie> oh neato!
<valorie> that's what I was hoping for
<santa_> I have millions and millions of VMs
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> might be some VMs, yes
<santa_> oh by the way I'm very glad about that result of the covid test
<santa_> I hope you are safe and healthy :)
<valorie> still in some pain, but better every day
<valorie> and thank you
<valorie> backport acquired
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> thank you RikMills and santa_ for all your work this cycle
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
